#ubuntu-it 2010-11-29
<puccio> notte a tutti
<paolo> ciao raga una domanda....ho installato vista dentro virtualbox.....è normale che non trovi nè chiavetta nè HD eserno?
<soroush> paolo: penso che puoi avere acceso ai fili del tuo Linux fra rete
<soroush> paolo: usi samba
<paolo> ok ci provo, grazie
<soroush> niete
<andx> che comando digito su maverick per vedere che driver ho installato?
<Abbamania> is the top on the west :D
<andx> scusate come faccio a vedere che driver ho installato wifi?
<Abbamania> we andx tipo se è usb lsmod | grep usb
<andx> grazie
<Abbamania> abba rulez :D
<andx> Abbamania..ma non mi dice il driver
<andx> volevo sapere se ho il driver rt73  per la l-link dwl 122
<andx> =-O bueno ..er
<libanese> we dai lsmod | grep rt
<andx> :-D grazie ok
<libanese> altrimenti te mando er bufalo :D
<libanese> col fero :)
<andx> hi hi tutto ok perfetto grazie ..er bufalo lascialo dove ciao
<berto01> salve a tutti
<berto01> problema con gli HD esterni: li vede ma non riesco a cancellare o inserire file...la finestra appara di colore giallo. Questo solo con gli HD, con le pennette nessun problema
<Odo> Giorno
<fuser80> ciao saperte suggerimi un convertitore musicale da waw, etc ad mp3 per umuntu?
<glpiana> ola
<fuser80> ho dei pRoblemi con la mia internet key,in pratica mi dàsempre disconnesso e non funziona in hi speed
<Dig> ciao, faccio qualche stupido errore nella creazione del disco di avvio nella pen drive
<Odo> Dig, formatta prima la penna con gparted, poi togli , rimetti e poi usi il crea...
<Dig> Odo: ok. la formatto master boot?
<Odo> Dig, master boot?  formattala semplicemente come una fat32
<Odo> Dig, usa Sistema  → Amministrazione → editor di partizioni Gparted
<Dig> Odo: sono i gparted. è la prima volta che lo uso con il 10.04. lo trovo cambiato, non sto trovando i formati fat
<Odo> Dig, togli prima le partizioni esistenti , hai selezionato il device in alto a dx si?
<Dig> Odo: si. l'ho selezionato. Ho cliccato su formatta unità e mi chiede lo "schema" Master boot record, tabella delle partizioni, non partizionare... quale scelgo?
<Odo> Dig, spetta prima di dare formatta unita' fai crea una nuova partizione fat32
<Odo> prendo una pennetta e guardo anche io dai
<Dig> Odo: ok. la posso fare in FAT...non posso scegliere 16 o 32
<Odo> Dig, ok vai di fat, la fa in automatico lui
<Odo> Dig, spetta eh, rifacciamo tutto insieme
<Odo> Dig, dimmi quando sei pronto
<Dig> Odo: l'ha formattata
<Dig> Odo: 8 giga in fat 32
<Odo> Dig, ok vai con crea live usb ora ;)
<Dig> Odo: ci sono
<Odo> Dig, ok sai come fare o devo dirti i passaggi?
<Dig> Odo: scelgo l'immagine della versione di ubuntu live e seleziono la penna giusto?
<Odo> si si
<Dig> Odo: ok, li sta copiando. ieri ho usato la formattazione che mi propone in fondo all'applicazione
<Odo> Dig, ok dai vedi se cosi ti va ;)
<Dig> Odo: ma da ieri nessun pc mi si è avviato dalla penna.
<Dig> Odo: con il bios ho smanettato alla grande
<Odo> Dig, e altre volte hai avuto successo?
<Odo> Dig, voglio dire al di la di ieri, ci sei mai riuscito?
<Dig> Odo: fin'ora ho sempre usato i CD rom
<Odo> Dig, e questa iso l'hai masterizzata anche su un cd, insomma sei certo che non sia corrotto, hai contorllato md5?
<Dig> Odo: md5?
<Odo> !md45| Dig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md45'
<Odo> !md5| Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Dig> Odo: comunque sta funzionando
<Dig> Odo: quindi era una qustione di formattazione. che strano.
<Dig> Odo: quanto amo sto sistema operativo.
<Dig> Odo: non capisco sto discorso della formattazione ma l'importante è aver risolto
<Odo> Dig, guarda per esperienza personale se crea disco usb non va, faccio come appena hai fatto e in linea di massima si risolve ;)
<helpmeplease> buongiorno a tutti
<helpmeplease> posso chiedere un consiglio?
<Odo> !chiedi | helpmeplease
<ubot-it> helpmeplease: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<helpmeplease> possiedo un server con windows 2008 e due array raid. Il server si è guastato con importatni dati dentro. Uno degli array questi era compresso come unità compressa di windows, utilizzando un live cd di ubuntu riesco ad accedere anche all'unità compressa?
<helpmeplease> all'unità non compressa riesco già ad accedere
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<matteo_> all'accensione del pc, durante il caricamento del sistema Xubuntu 10.10, non mi carica il secondo l'hard disk, chiedendomi di saltare il montaggio o montarlo manualmente. Salto il montaggio e una volta in xubuntu, apro il terminale per montar l'altro hard disk manualmente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537815/
<glpiana> matteo_, comincia a digitare il comando consigliato, dmesg | tail
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537819/
<glpiana> matteo_, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537820/ ma...non ho fatto nulla, com'è possibile che sia sparita?
<glpiana> matteo_, /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)    <----- fat32 non ext3
<glpiana> matteo_, digita: cat /etc/fstab
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537822/
<glpiana> matteo_, tu ricordi il contenuto dei tuoi 3 dischi?
<glpiana> matteo_, anzi, digita: mount
<matteo_> glpiana, ho 2 dischi http://paste.ubuntu.com/537823/
<glpiana> matteo_, no, hai 3 dischi
<glpiana> uno da 30 giga col sistema
<matteo_> ok
<glpiana> uno da 320 fat32 e uno da 250
<glpiana> matteo_, però non è facile se già non sai quanti dischi hai :D
<matteo_> ahahah glpiana so quanti dischi ho :D
<matteo_> il 320 è uno esterno
<glpiana> <matteo_> glpiana, ho 2 dischi
<ErRiFiUtO> salve, io stò usando la funzione "rdesktop" in modalità full screen, volevo sapere c'è un modo per ridurre a icona o uscire da quella modalità senza disconnettermi?
<matteo_> sarà lui che da fastidio?
<glpiana> matteo_, anche quello esterno è un disco :)
<matteo_> sisi :)
<ErRiFiUtO> mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> matteo_, nel tuo fstab tu fai montare il disco specificando /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> matteo_, al posto di /dev/sdb1 dovresti metterci l'uuid del disco
<matteo_> glpiana, sarebbe?
<glpiana> !uuid | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, f11 o f12?
<ErRiFiUtO> no nn funziona ne f11 ne f12
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, prova ctrl+alt+enter, ma non ti assicuro nulla
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, o solo alt + enter
<glpiana> Enable fullscreen mode. This overrides the window manager and causes the rdesktop window to fully cover the current screen. Fullscreen mode can be toggled at any time using Ctrl-Alt-Enter.
<ErRiFiUtO> ok così funzionaù
<ErRiFiUtO> grazie
<matteo_> glpiana, ho capito cos'è successo, si son sostituiti...sdb è diventato quello esterno invece di rimanere quello interno
<glpiana> matteo_, ecco, quello è uno dei motivi per cui è meglio usare uuid in fstab
<matteo_> quindi al posto di scrivere /dev/sdb1	/media/sdb1	ext3	rw,defaults		 0	 0, metterò  UUID="1A06-0638"	/media/sdb1	ext3	rw,defaults		 0	 0
<matteo_> ?
<glpiana> !ftab | matteo_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ftab'
<glpiana> !fstab | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<matteo_> glpiana, ok, grazie di tutto.
<ErRiFiUtO> salve, ho un problema ho formattato una partizione del pc che aveva il dual boot e ora all'avvio mi dice grub rescue e vorrei ripristinare il file di grub solo che al comando find /boot/grub/stage1 mi dice Error 15 file not found come devo fare???
<glpiana> !grub | ErRiFiUtO
<ubot-it> ErRiFiUtO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, segui l aguida per il rispristino
<ciccio_> ciao a tutti =)
<nicotano> buondi'
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<syrius> ciao a tutti. ho un proprlema su mysql. appena installato su un ubuntu 9.10 non mi va più. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<sage79> salve. per compilare avrei bisogno di http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit//tar.git/snapshot/tar-master.tar.gz sapete per caso cos'è? il sito è down. Grazie
<massimo18> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<sage79> massimo18 è un firmware per decoder. la distro non la tocco
<syrius> probabilmente è una cavolata. mi serve per joomla.installato correttamente e provato ad un tratto non va più e aprendo con firefox e scrivendo localhost mi da il seguente errore: Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
<syrius> configurato lo è correttamente.lo ho usato . poi ho installato il tema ubuntu-studio da repository atramite apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop. magari puo voler dire qualcosa
<sage79> benissimo. si è bloccato ubuntu. ho riavviato e non si avvia più X
<berto01> non riesco ad utilizzare gli HD esterni, questo il messaggio "hal storage removable mount all options refused uid 1000". con le pennette però non mi da nessun problema
<DeusEx> berto01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601210
<DeusEx> berto01, google è tuo amicop
<DeusEx> senza la p alla fine
<DeusEx> :D
<syrius> qualcuno sa aiutarmi^?
<syrius> ?
<syrius> qualcuno conosce qualcosa di mysql che mi puo aiutare?
<marcotux> syrius, credo sia meglio che chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<syrius> grazieù
<nicotano> salve!
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> glpiana ciao
<parik70> ho1problema con ubuntu10.10; ho fatto upgrade dalla 10.04, ora firefox non funziona+
<parik70> ovvero lo lancio&mi crasha in continuazione; ho fatto mv .mozilla .mozilla_old ma in definitivqa, ho perso TUTTI i segnalibri&co di firefox precedente e ff crasha sempre! 1mano per favore!
<OverMe> parik70, lancialo da terminale e vediamo che dice quando crasha
<gio> ciao a tutti
<parik70> purtroppo ora sono con win. in ogni caso ricordo che appare scritto qualcosa come."attempnting to load limbmoon..."
<parik70> gio ciao!
<gio> ho un problema riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu... sono abbastanza pratico... ma non capisco il modivo dell'errore che mi restituisce
<OverMe> parik70, e vinei qual da linux no?
<parik70> OverMe :-)
<gio> andiamo al dunque: installazione da Flash USB, schermata nera e mi restituisce l'errore ""No init found.Try possing init = bootarg"
<OverMe> si ora te lo dico in italiano -.-
<OverMe> e vieni qui da linux no?
<OverMe> ok sembra italiano adesso
<parik70> ho imparata ad utilizzare ora il client integrato di opera.... sennò non sapevo come fare!... dovrò venire+tardi....
<OverMe> parik70, puoi scaricarti xchat come client irc
<parik70> su firefox o widget opera????
<OverMe> parik70, è un programma a se, non è un plugin per opera o firefox
<parik70> hhmmm pito
<parik70> però giacchè ci sono o gl' adds-on o i widget... poi, in opera il client IRC è integrato...
<parik70> vabbè... ritorno.... lascio spazio a chi ha prolemz!
<parik70>  ciaociao!!!!
<OverMe> si, ti davo un'alternativa...
<utente> Ciao
<utente> A cosa serve questa chat?
<filo1234> !irc | utente
<ubot-it> utente: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<victor_> posso avere aiuto da qualcuno?
<victor_> su come passare da xubuntu a ubuntu-desktop?
<filo1234> victor_: devi installare ubuntu-desktop intanto, e poi scegli al login
<victor_> installato
<victor_> e al login non mi da nessuna scelta
<filo1234> allora vai al login e scegli l asessione da avviare... gnome
<K99Brain> victor_, pigia sul tuo nome di login, poi compare la scelta in basso
<mlazzari2> sera
<victor_> raga
<victor_> aiuto
<victor_> ho installato da xubuntu desktop ubuntu desktop
<victor_> ho scelto la seconda dal login
<victor_> ma l'ambiente grafico è rimasto sempre quello di xubuntu
<victor_> perché?
<filo1234> devi scegliere gnome
<victor_> come?
<filo1234> 15:45 < filo1234> allora vai al login e scegli l asessione da avviare... gnome
<victor_> posso scegliere solo rete, ubuntu 10.10, e xubuntu
<victor_> non c'è :(((((((
<victor_> cavolo
<victor_> forse nn è installata?
<ErRiFiUtO> salve, devo impostare un programma all'avvio però vorrei che parte in background quindi mi serve aggiungere un opzione accanto al comando e vorrei sapere qual'è?
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, che programma e che intendi per partire in background?
<ErRiFiUtO> il programma si chiama TEAMDRIVE e in background intendo che si apre come se fosse una specie di servizio
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, dato che non conosco il programma in questione dimmi anzitutto se sto programma deve essere avviato da utente o da amministratore
<ErRiFiUtO> da utente, ma non c'è un opzione tipo "-qualcosa" da aggiungere accanto al comando?
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, questo magari lo puoi sapere leggendo il manuale di sto programma. ma se lo avvi da utente ora ad esempio, che ti compare? si apre un afinestra? fa qualcosa? e se lo metti in applicazioni di avvio come si comporta?
<ErRiFiUtO> allora io l'hò messo in applicazioni di avvio e si apre all'avvio e fino a qui è tt ok, però vorrei che non mi si aprisse la finestra del programma ma vorrei solo che partisse in background cioè che apparisse solo l'icona sulla barra in alto sul pannello.
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, devi controllare le opzioni del programma allora. se è possibile farlo ci sarà una opzione tipo parti minimizzato
<ErRiFiUtO> ho controllato ma non c'è nulla di simile, invece se lo installo su windows dopo averlo installato parte come servizio automaticamente
<glpiana> beh su windows le cose son sempre più belle
<ErRiFiUtO> si ma preferisco ubuntu per mille altre cose :)
<glpiana> ErRiFiUtO, ascolta, dato che si tratta di programma esterno passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<gano> Buonasera, potete aiutarmi? Ubuntu non mi riconosce il microfono del mio easy note v7800
<ErRiFiUtO> ma su ubuntu nn c'è un opzione standard per mettere un programma in background?
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> se provo a fare una verifica in Gestore aggiornamenti ricevo un errore:
<cristian_c> W: Si è verificato un errore durante la verifica della firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verrà usato il file precedente degli indici. Errore GPG: http://linux.dropbox.com lucid Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> eppure dropbox mi serve quindi non credo io possa rimuovere il repo
<cristian_c> prima non ottenevo questi errori con l'update
<cristian_c> conoscete un modo per risolvere questo problema?
<Alessio> Ciao a tutti, chi mi può aiutare a capire come risolvere un problema di luminosità su samsung R700 con nvidia 8600 M GS
<Alessio> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<Alessio> c'è qualcuno?
<Alessio> Claudinux dici a me?
<cristian_c> Alessio, che problema?
<Odo> cristian_c, o lo togli o lo tieni cosi staranno sistemando
<cristian_c> Odo, non ho capito
<cristian_c> Odo, ah, ora ho capito
<cristian_c> Odo, comunque il problema si verifica da più di una settimana
<cristian_c> Odo, non riesco neanche a installare i normali pacchetti dei repo
<cristian_c> perché il gestore mi restituisce degli errori
<Odo> cristian_c, allora semplicemente:  cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> e poi? :D
<Odo> e togl dropbox tipo con sudo rm drop*
<Odo> togli solo i repository eh
<Odo> il programma ti resta..
<Odo> poi con calma proverai a rimetterla
<cristian_c> allora elimino semplicemente la riga dal sources.list
<Odo> non penso che ci sia, se hai fatto procedura standard
<Guest69068> ciaoo
<Guest69068> ho un problema nel partizionare l'hd con GParted
<Guest69068> chi può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> in effetti è come dici tu, Odo :)
<Odo> alle volte ci azzecco pure eh ? :D
<cristian_c> fatto ma mi da sempre il problema di autenticazione apt
<cristian_c> Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check".
<cristian_c> l'ho fatto
<Odo> dai sudo apt-get update dal terminale e incolla tutto in paste
<Odo> fast pero' che ho meno di 10 minuti
<poldo9999> xdcc send #6
<cristian_c> non mi ha dato più nessun errore
<cristian_c> :)
<Odo> ok perfect
<utente> Italiani?
<cristian_c> Guest69068, partiziono assai raramente, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> utente, yo
 * Metallaro vuole aiuto
<Metallaro> :cry:
<Metallaro> Ho da fare una domanda!!!
<Metallaro> Oih!
<Metallaro> Vorrei sapere quando posso scaricare la versione 10.10 di Ubuntu
<Metallaro> Mi dicono che è disponibile, ma sul gestore aggiornamenti non c'è. Mi ate una mano?
<Odo> Metallaro, sistema → amministrazione → sorgenti software
<Odo> Metallaro, tab aggiornamenti
<Metallaro> Grazie ^^
<Odo> Metallaro, sotto a tutto c'e' mostare rilasci della distribuzione, metti normali
<tazmania149> salve community, ho questo problema con gli aggiornamenti: http://imagebin.org/125321
<Odo> mostrare
<tazmania149> non sempre, ma dopo l'errore mi compare un triangolo arancione nell'area delle nortifiche! Come posso fare?
<fra_> ciaoo
<Odo> tazmania149, 10.10 ?
<fra_> ho un problema a creare una partizione con GParted
<fra_> come posso risolvere?
<Metallaro> Dove trovo "tab aggiornamenti"?
<Odo> Metallaro, sorgenti software lo hai aperto?
<Metallaro> si
<Odo> in alto ci sono le linguette
<gano> Si di nuovo buonasera, potete aiutarmi? Ubuntu non riconosce il microfono del mio easy note v7800
<Metallaro> Lo so, ma la linguetta "tab aggiornamenti" non è presente
<Odo> guardale una alla volta, in uno di quei menu c'e' una roba controllo rilasci aggiornamenti
<Odo> e di solito e' impostato solo LTS
<zani> ho bisogno di una mano per installare i driver per il mio scanner qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Odo> e metti invece NORMALI
<tazmania149> Odo, no la 10.04
<Odo> Metallaro, nella 10.10 le voci sono un po' diversi, comunque da quel menu' sistemi tutto
<Metallaro> Ok, trovato!
<Metallaro> Scusa il disturbo
<Odo> tazmania149, devo togliere quel repository tux... dal terminale cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Odo> tazmania149, fai un ls -l
<Odo> tazmania149, se c'e' tuxfamily bla bla bla
<Odo> tazmania149, dai un sudo rm tux*
<Odo> tazmania149, e poi sudo apt-get update
<zani> per favoore non voglio fare casini!
<jester-> i casini li hai fatti aggiungendo repo
<cristian_c> gano, è un laptop?
<cristian_c> zani, modello di scanner?
<zani> EPSON stylus DX4400
<gano> si amico cristian
<zani> è anche una stampante.. la stampante la legge (anche se qualche volta mi si ammutina) ma lo scanner no
<gano> no scusami cristian e' un notebook scusami
<zani> da un forum ho trovato questa lista ma non so da dove iniziare,, non vorrei fare casini http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<glpiana> olaù
<JohnRossiSmith> ciao a tutti, ho installato Ubuntu su un HD USB e ho installato il bootloader sull'HD USB, posso toglierlo? Come si fa?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, se togli il bootloader il sistema non aprte più
<glpiana> !mbr | JohnRossiSmith
<ubot-it> JohnRossiSmith: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<JohnRossiSmith> forse mi sono spiegato male
<gano> cristian e' un portatile PACKARD BELL easynote v7800
<nicotano> buonasera
<JohnRossiSmith> all'inizio mi esc fatal .... probe ... ecc.. da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ascolta, spiega per bene il problema, altrimenti non si capisce.
<cristian_c> zani, io l'avevo la DX4450
<JohnRossiSmith> asp dovrei riavviare il pc per l'errore esatto
<glpiana> ok
<cristian_c> probabilmente hanno toloto il driver dal kernel
<cristian_c> *tolto
<Alex99> ciao, ho acquistato una webcam nilox. sono un neofita. come faccio ad installarla? che ubuntu 10.10 non la vede?
<cristian_c> gano, hai attivato i canali del microfono (Capture)?
<zani> si ma il programma "iscan" che ho trovato, scaricato e aperto con ubuntu center dice: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: iscan (>= 2.23.0)
<nicotano> !webcam | Alex99  guarda qui
<ubot-it> Alex99  guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<glpiana> Alex99, non lo so, non la vede? devi dircelo tu, non chiedercelo :) con cheese funziona?
<cristian_c> zani, xsane non ti riconosce lo scanner?
<Alex99> no non vede niente
<glpiana> Alex99, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, non in privato per cortesia
<JohnRossiSmith> [18:05] <JohnRossiSmith> ciao [18:05] <JohnRossiSmith> eri tu che mi hai risposto prima? [18:06] <JohnRossiSmith> mi hai detto di spiegare bene il problema?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, sì sì ho letto :) hai preso nota dell'errore?
<JohnRossiSmith> si anche se troppo veloce non ho scritto tutto
<Metallaro> Ho una  curiosità su una leggenda metropolitana di Ubuntu...
<Metallaro> Posso chiedere?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, anzitutto dicci quando vedi l'erroe. ossia, tu accendi il pc e...
<JohnRossiSmith> modprobe: fatal could not load module gener....
<Alessio> cristian....ci sei ancora?
<JohnRossiSmith> all'avvio dopo che seleziono ubuntu dal loader
<glpiana> Metallaro, curiosità e leggende? joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<Metallaro>  Non è proprio una leggenda
<Alex99> gipiana: sto incollando come mi dice ubot
<zani> cos'è xsane? il programma di base per lo scanner su maverick?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ok, e si ferma lì?
<glpiana> Metallaro, se non è una rtichiesta di supporto vai in #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<JohnRossiSmith> no carica ubuntu dopo
<nicotano> Metallaro, se non è per supporto tecnico di là
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, oki, ora sei collegato da lì?
<JohnRossiSmith> ma non capisco perchè esce quel messaggio di errore
<glpiana> zani, applicazioni accessori grafica xsane
<JohnRossiSmith> adesso sto in Ubuntu installato su un HD esterno USB
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, oki, apri un terminale e digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JohnRossiSmith> a che serve scusa?
<Alessio> chi mi aiuta per un problema di luminosità sul portatile?
<zani> l'ho preso adesso xsane fra qualche minuto finisce di scaricare
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, a configurare dei pacchetti se fosse andato storto qualcosa durante l'installazione
<Alex99> ubot-it: ho copiato
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ho copiato'
<JohnRossiSmith> ok ho eseguito il comando
<JohnRossiSmith> riavvio?
<glpiana> Alex99, serve l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, riavvia e vedi se lo da ancora
<JohnRossiSmith> come si fa ad inviare il messaggio in questa chat come fai tu? cioè per specificare il destinatario?
<Alex99> eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537989/
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, basta che scrivi il nick dell'utente a cui rivolgi il messaggio
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana così?
<jester-> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> zani, xsane è un programma per la scansione di immagini
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: così?
<JohnRossiSmith> grazie ubot-it
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, sì
<JohnRossiSmith> ho provato con tab
<Alessio> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare?
<zani> perchè Simple Scan non lo vede lo scanner? non è un problema di driver?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: adesso riavvio
<cristian_c> zani, è per fare un'ulteriore prova ;)
<glpiana> zani, che scanner è? prendi la riga da lsusb
<cristian_c> Alessio, riguarda la luminosità?
<Alessio> si
<cristian_c> zani, in effetti per lo scanner ci vuole un driver esterno mi pare
<zani> c'è qualcosa di strano.. da lsusb me la mostra come       Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04b8:083f Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus DX4450
<Alessio> se non installo i driver proprietari mi funziona ma non ho resa della scheda e se li installo si sposta la regolazione nella barra ma sul monitor non cambia
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: fatto
<zani> ma il modello è Epson stylus DX4400!
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: da sempre lo stesso errore
<glpiana> zani, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti guarda qui
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, vai su sistema amministrazione visualizzatore file di registro
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, copia il contenuto di dmesg su pastebin
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: modprobe: fatal coul not load generic-pae/modules.dep
<glpiana> !paste | JohnRossiSmith
<ubot-it> JohnRossiSmith: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ah ok, ce l'hai già l'errore
<zani> xsane non rileva alcun dispositivo.. mi sa che è un problema di driver
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, prova a guardare qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=422400.0
<Alessio> cristian_c hai letto?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ci provo grazie
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, aspetta
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, dalla regia mi dicono di farti dare in terminale:  sudo depmod -a
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, poi riavvia e vedi se da ancora errore
<JohnRossiSmith> a ok
<Alex99> gipiana: ho guardato nel sito...è in inglese
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana:  asp provo e riavvio
<glpiana> Alex99, che sito?
<cristian_c> zani, vai sul sito di avasys e scarcia il driver per lo scanner, se ci sono dipendenze non soddisfatte, installale
<cristian_c> alessio, puoi riptere il problema?
<Alex99> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: niente
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: oltre a quel messaggio ho dimenticato esce scritto anche no such file o directory
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: tè http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3778083#p3778083
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: grazie
<glpiana> Alex99, è esterna sta webcam?
<Alex99> si appena comprata
<glpiana> Alex99, toglila, reinseriscila e digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio> ho un Samsung R700 con scheda video Nvidea 8600M GS, senza i driver con restrizioni la luminosità funziona ma ovviamente l'acceleratore 3 D no e se installo i driver con restrizioni la luminosità resta a un livello basso e non cambia
<zani> ops mi è caduta la connessione wireless ed ho dovuto riavviare
<Alessio> cristia_c       capito il mio problema?
<Alex99> gipiana - te lo incollo?
<glpiana> !paste | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilFanta> mi si è bloccato ubuntu all'avvio
<ilFanta> initramfs
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: non ho capito niente ma ha funzionato seguendo quella guida!!!
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith :D
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-:  ma a cosa era dovuto quell'errore? Ho appena installato Ubuntu e ha già errori?
<Alex99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538008/
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: non era comunque un errore fatale
<ilFanta> K99Brain
<glpiana> Alex99, dai ls /dev/video*
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: bo non ho capito niente ad essere sincero
<Alessio> cristian_c spero di essermi spiegato :(
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: è un bug
<jester-> cambiando la stringa lo hai corretto
<Alex99>  fatto
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-:  però sulla 10.01
<glpiana> Alex99, ha elencato qualcosa?
<ilFanta> glpiana
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: però sulla 10.04 mi sa che non c'era
<jester-> ogni distro ha i suoi bugghi
<cristian_c> Alessio, ho letto
<cristian_c> asp
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: lo so
<Alessio> ok
<Alex99> si ma mi è sparito il terminale!!!!
<ilFanta> aiuto
<ilFanta> panico
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ho avuto modo di provare questa cosa di persona quando ho realizzato un sito internet
<Alex99> mi sta facendo un elenco lunghissimo....
<jester-> ilFanta: cu fu
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: nelle diverse versioni
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: c'erano bug nuovi
<ilFanta> jester, mi ssi blocca ubuntu 10.04 all'avvio (initramfs
<jester-> normale
<glpiana> Alex99, elenco lunghissimo? facendo cosa?
<jester-> ilFanta: dopo aver fatto?
<ilFanta> nulla, dopo averlo spento come sempre
<jester-> ilFanta: se riavvii?
<ilFanta> idem
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: c'è un modo per regolare gli Alti e i Bassi in Alsamixer?
<ilFanta> ho provato e riprovato
<Alex99> facendo il comando che mi hai detto....però ho appena riprovato
<Alex99> aspetta che ti incollo
<Alex99> la risposta
<jester-> ilFanta: prova a partire con il penultimo kernel
<ilFanta> spiegami come fare
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: se hai gnome installa gnome-alsamixer
<glpiana> ilFanta, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: escono le stesse voci che escono in alsamixer
<fabio> ciao ho bisogno urgente di aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio> ok
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: quelle passa il driver ma di solito nel client vlc fai altro
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: si ma il settaggio nel mixer è molto meglio perchè le modifiche hanno effetto su tutti i suoni, anche con il flashplayer in youtube per esempio, cosi si sente come se fossi in un bagno
<fabio> ho un portatile con windows vista ed ho installato ubntu 10.10 su un hard disk esterno. alla fine mi ha chiesto di riavviare il pc e dopo... no found device ( serie di numeri) grub rescue e non mi parte nemmeno vista. ho tutti i dati del mio lavoro su vista e sono disperato
<jester-> fabio: sei da cd live?
<fabio> adesso si
<fabio> dimenticavo sono alla prima volta con ubuntu
<jester-> fabio: il disco usb è attaccato?
<cristian_c> Alessio, in quesry
<fabio> si
<jester-> fabio: apri un terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l poi metti la risposta su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio> ok
<Alessio> cristian_c   non ho capito, scusa ma sono nuovo anche io a ubuntu
<cristian_c> Alessio, in pvt
<fabio> scusa jester ma sto scrivendo da un'altro pc
<mikeke> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> fabio: devi venire da live sul pc interessato
<fabio> provo dammi un minuto
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: non c'è un modo per regolare l'audio?
<xfire78xx> sera
<fabio__> jester
<jester-> fabio__:
<fabio__> mi ridai il link?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> fabio__: disco collegato?
<fabio__> si
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538028/
<jester-> fabio__: distro installata e distro live che tipo sono
<jester-> fabio__: il comando è sudo fdisk -l
<fabio__> live 10.10
<fede> buonasera
<jester-> fabio__: l'installata?
<fabio__> si ho dato quello
<fede> volevo chiedere se ce qualche problema
<jester-> fabio__: non hai messo -l
<fabio__> nstallata su hd esterno
<fede> su emule per fastweb e un po che nn scarico
<fabio__> ok riprovo
<jester-> fabio__: si ma 10.10 pur quella?
<fabio__> si
<jester-> ok
<glpiana> !chat | fede
<ubot-it> fede: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede> quel comando dove lo digito qua
<fede> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538031/
<fede> devo andare li
<glpiana> fede, sì, scrivi  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sda> ciao ragazzi, tempo fa avevo trovato un programmino che mi faceva da proxy tra il broweser e internet, tale programmino salvava tutto quello che richiedevo col browser e dunque se chiedevo stream musicali o foto le teneva in cache, poi potevo scegliere cosa salvare. Sapete come si chiama?
<glpiana> !chat | sda
<ubot-it> sda: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> fabio__: dai i comandi uno per volta in sequenza nel terminale, usa copia incolla ma non copiare i numeri di riga  http://paste.ubuntu.com/538032/
<jester-> fabio__: quando vedi il prompt # fischia
<fabio__> ok
<fede> ma
<fede> nessuno
<fede> dice nulla
<jester-> fede /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> li dove scrivi
<fede> e lo fatto
<jester-> fede /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede> ma nessuno dila mi risponde  manco mi cagano
<jester-> fede: mica è obbligatorio rispondere
<fabio__> jester fatto
<glpiana> fede, non sei mai entrato in #ubuntu-it-chat -.-
<jester-> la gente magari sta facendo altro
<glpiana> fede, controlla cosa hai scritto
<fabio__> jester
<jester-> fabio__:
<fabio__> eccomi
<sigghin> ciao a tutti..
<jester-> fabio__: tel
<fabio__> ti chiamo io?
<glpiana> lol
<sigghin> qualcuno di voi sta usando Ubuntu con Hp 4720s????grazie
<glpiana> !qualcuno | sigghin
<ubot-it> sigghin: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio__> ok non avevo capito
<fabio__> scusami
<jester-> fabio__: sei col # nel terminale?
<fabio__> si
<jester-> fabio__: ok sudo apt-get install --reinsall grub-pc grub2
<jester-> fabio__: ok sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub2
<jester-> zompata la t
<fabio__> con anche ok?
<mikeke> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> fabio__: lol sena ok
<jester-> senza
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538043/
<mikeke> ragazzi ho inserito sul mio pc un adattatore usb wifi per connettermi ad internet ma xubuntu non me la riconosce come faccio?
<glpiana> mikeke, digita nel terminale lsusb
<jester-> fabio__: sicuro di avere la 10.10 installata?
<glpiana> !paste | mikeke
<ubot-it> mikeke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio__> io ho scaricato quella
<fabio__> da dove posso vedere con precisione?
<jester-> fabio__: sudo apt-get update
<leopesto> mikeke, lsusb?
<leopesto> azz... glpiana mi ha anticipato :)
<jester-> fabio__:  apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub2
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538045/
<ilFanta> glpiana, cos'è il menù di grub?
<glpiana> ilFanta, quell'elenco che dovresti vedere all'avvio del pc
<glpiana> ilFanta, se non lo vedi tieni premuto il tasto shift dopo l'avvio
<mikeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538046/
<leopesto> vedertela te la vede :)
<mikeke> esatto compare
<mikeke> ma come faccio per attivarla
<jester-> fabio__: prova a ridare apt-get update
<ilFanta> glpianglpiana, "BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11)built-in shell (ash)   Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<leopesto> mikeke, lsmod | grep -e rt7 -e rt2 -e rt3
<glpiana> mikeke, staccala e riattaccala. poi scrivi dmesg | tail
<ilFanta> glpiana, "BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11)built-in shell (ash)   Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<ilFanta> questo mi viene fuori alla fine dell'analisi
<glpiana> ilFanta, ti ho chiesto un'atra cosa
<fabio__> mi sembra uguale jester
<leopesto> mi sembra strano non vada gia con l'rt73 nel kernel... possibile xubuntu non lo abbia?
<ilFanta> glpiana
<mikeke> cosa faccio mi dite cose diverse
<jester-> fabio__: i server it sono a bottane
<fabio__> in aprole povere?
<jester-> fabio__: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<glpiana> mikeke, segui leopesto, io stacco. ciao
<fabio__> parole
<ilFanta> anzichè comapririmi la scritta ubuntu, e la freccetta, mi viene fuori un'analisi dei dischi e dei dati e non trova nulla
<ilFanta> glpiana, "no init found. Try passing init=bootarg"
<mikeke> leopesto, ho fatto
<leopesto> risultato?
<jester-> ilFanta: secondo me hai segato l'initram
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538049/
<ilFanta> jester, ti prego aiutami
<mikeke> io devo inserire la chiave wap
<leopesto> O_O
<mikeke> ma se nn si accende come faccio
<leopesto> mikeke, non si accende?
<leopesto> che dovrebbe accendersi scusa?
<mikeke> no
<mikeke> il led
<leopesto> chissene del led
<jester-> fabio__: rm /etv/apt/apt.conf
<jester-> fabio__: rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ilFanta> jester, che devo fare?
<mikeke> comunque per impostare la wpa dove vado?
<fabio__> tutti e 2 jester?
<leopesto> vedrai che al momento in cui vorrai connetterti lampeggierà, una volta connesso rimane acceso
<ilFanta> jester, mi dà una lista di comandi che posso dare
<jester-> ilFanta: venire qui da live
<mikeke> e lo so ma nn lampeggia
<mikeke> è questo il problema
<jester-> ilFanta: prova a dare exit piu volte
<leopesto> mikeke, clicki sul network manager, selezione il tuo router, e automaticamente ti si apre la finestrella per digitare 2 volte la password
<ilFanta> jester, ma ho perso i miei file?
<leopesto> mikeke, lasà stà 'l led
<fabio__> jester etv oppure etc?
<ilFanta> jester, comincia a lampeggiarmi la spia del bloc maiusc
<jester-> ilFanta: se non li hai cancellati tu no
<jester-> fabio__: rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mikeke> dove trovo il network manager?
<leopesto> mikeke, specia
<jester-> come dire: dove sta la cicciabaffa?
<ilFanta> jester, cosa significa la spia del BLOC MAIUSC ceh lampeggia??
<jester-> ilFanta: che neso
<mikeke> leopesto, specia?
<leopesto> mikeke, http://it.ucmerced.edu/images/docs/xubuntu_810_wireless_config/select-network-mod.png
<ilFanta> jester, ora non posso più dare comandi
<jester-> ilFanta: vieni qui da cdlive
<ilFanta> non ho il cd
<ilFanta> dovrei rifare la chiavetta
<jester-> ilFanta: eh
<mikeke> leopesto, l'ho trovato in pratica io ci cliccavo prima di venire in chat e non accadeva nulla ora funziona. Meglio così grazie tanto
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538053/
<jester-> ilFanta: al boot se premi in sequenza il tasto tab dovrebbe uscire il menu di grub
<mikeke> ciao
<jester-> fabio__: minchia ridai apt-get update
<Peace-> jester-: xD
<jester-> Peace-: ohibò
<ilFanta> jester, descrivimi come è ftt il menu di grub
<ilFanta> 5 colonne con comandi?
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538056/
<jester-> fabio__: stai dando i comandi nel terminale con # vero?
<fabio__> si
<fabio__> root@ubuntu:/#
<jester-> fabio__: proviamo install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> fabio__: incolla la pappardella
<fabio__> install-grub: command not found
<jester-> fabio__: proviamo grub-install /dev/sda
<ilFanta> jester, ho una skermata con 5 colonne con dei camandi
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538057/
<jester-> ilFanta: esc
<ilFanta> non c'è
<jester-> fabio__: update-grub
<ilFanta> blkid
<jester-> ilFanta: tato esc
<jester-> tasto
<ilFanta> nulla
<ilFanta> reboot
<ilFanta> resume
<ilFanta> run-init
<jester-> ilFanta: non hai le righe com i kernel?
<ilFanta> jester, scusa l'ignoranza, ma nonn sono esperto, devi spiegarmi cosa sono ste cose
<fabio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538058/
<jester-> ilFanta: ho la vaga senzazione che stai trollando. ti ho detto di venire qui da cdlive
<ilFanta> non posso da cd live!
<ilFanta> non ho cd nè usb
<ilFanta> dovrei rifarli!
<jester-> fabio__: riavvia che dovrebbe andare. lascia attaccato l'usb
<jester-> ilFanta: e che vuoi che ti dica
<fabio__> ok incrociamo le dita.........
<jester-> mica facci spiritismo
<jester-> faccio*
<fabio> jester
<ilFanta> jester, non lo so, se faccio la chiavetta, mi spariscono i dati?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> fabio: devi far bootare i'hd normale non l'usb
<fabio> uguale a prima
<jester-> fabio: sae boota la usb si
<jester-> fabio: stacca la usv
<jester-> usb
<fabio> cioè
<jester-> fabio: la boot deve partire il disco del pc non usb
<jester-> fabio: riavvia con usb staccato
<fabio> fatto così ma da il solito errore
<jester-> se parte hd del pc non dovrebbe
<jester-> fabio: senza usb avvii vista
<jester-> a vedere che succede
<fabio> non parte il led non funza e vista non parte
<ilFanta> jester, se hai pazienza rifaccio la chiavetta (speriamo bene)
<jester-> fabio: ok rivieni da live vhe ripiristiniamo mbr
<fabio> ok
<Alessio> jester ciao....ieri sono tornato alla 10.04 ma il problema della luminosità resta  :(    HELP
<jester-> Alessio: non so che dirti
<fabio> 1 minuto
<ilFanta> jester?
<jester-> eh
<fabio___> jester eccomi
<jester-> fabio___: terminale wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<fabio___> scaricato
<jester-> fabio___: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<jester-> fabio___: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<fabio___> dal $ va bene?
<jester-> si ma il secondo
<jester-> fabio___: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<fabio___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538064/
<jester-> fabio___: apri nautilus e clicca il file
<jester-> sta li nella home
<fabio___> aperto
<jester-> click clik sul file
<jester-> si apre il cazzillo che installa
<fabio___> clicco su install?
<jester-> si
<fabio___> installato
<jester-> fabio___: sudo ms-sys -m  /dev/sda
<fabio___> Windows 2000/XP/2003 master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<jester-> fabio___: se riavvii dovrebbe partire diretto vista
<fabio___> stacco l'usb?
<jester-> si
<fabio___> ok un minuto e ti dico
<fabio> jester dire che sei un genio è poco
<jester-> fabio: ma va
<jester-> fabio: mo devo andare a cena, te vedi se il pc al boot ha il poup di avvio
<fabio> quindi quando voglio partire con ubuntu attacco l'usb e seleziono ubuntu
<jester-> fabio: serve installare grub su usb
<jester-> non so se lo hai gia
<jester-> ma devi bootare usb
<fabio> dopo cena ci sei?
<fabio> si mi da le 2 opzioni
<jester-> fabio: ok ma se segui la guida lo fai anche tu
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> ignora la stringa con boot
<jester-> fabio: e sarà grub-install /dev/sdb
<jester-> update-grub
<jester-> fabio: prova a bootare da usb che magari gia ce l'hai
<fabio> spero di non fare casino
<fabio> ok
<fabio> posso scivere una stringa qui jester?
<fabio> \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr impossibile caricare la voce selezionata . applicazione mancante o danneggiata
<fabio> buona cena
<fabio> ci sentiamo dopo
<vitop> 'sera!
<marcotux> sera
<Faedesfa> buonasera io avrei un problema con la versione di virtual box c'è qualcuno k mi può aiutare..?
<DAMN3dg1rl> CIAO :d
<marcotux> Faedesfa, qui credo che si parla solo di cose riguardanti strettamente ubuntu
<Faedesfa> ciao :D
<Faedesfa> si ma virtual box lo ho trovato x la versione di ubuntu
<marcotux> comunque esiste anche #ubuntu-it-chat per cose più generali
<marcotux> comunque, problema ad installare il software?
<Faedesfa> lo sò...io ho chiesto solo se c'era qualcuno k sapesse di che stò parlando...xk io avrei bisogno di installarmi pc suite sul mio computer..ma dato k su ubuntu il nokia pc suite non c'è ancora allora ho voluto mettermi su ubuntu
<Faedesfa> virtual box e dentro ho messo windows ice
<marcotux> ed il problema è?
<Faedesfa> il problema è k mi dice k è installato ma n lo si trova da nessuna parte..!!!!!
<DAMN3dg1rl> !italiano | Faedesfa
<ubot-it> Faedesfa: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<marcotux> per favore scrivi senza abbreviazioni, ora credo siano ancora tutti a cena, più tardi prova nell'altro canale
<Faedesfa> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> !nokia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nokia'
<DAMN3dg1rl> Faedesfa, c'è un programma apposito
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi pare si chiami tuxnokia o nokiatux
<DAMN3dg1rl> googla
<Faedesfa> io ho provato a installare nokuntu ma non è adatto al mio nokia 5230
<Faedesfa> e poi volevo installarmi virtualbox anche per altri motivi..perchè ci sn dei programmi che con ubuntu non riesco ad utilizzare..e inoltre a volte quando installo dei programmi mi dice che li ho installati ma non me li riesce a trovare.oppure non me li apre
<ilFanta> jester, ora arrivo con la LIVE
<ilFanta> jester-
<ilFanta> eccomi
<ilFanta> dimmi tutto su come sistemare
<ilFanta> c e qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<ilFanta> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ilFanta> tutti a cena adesso???
<wwig> ciao a tutti
<ilFanta> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wwig> come lancio un'applicazione da terminale?
<ilFanta> sudo apt-get
<ilFanta> e il nome
<wwig> così la scarica
<ilFanta> sudo e basta allora
<wwig> vabhè
<wwig> sparane un'altra
<ilFanta> prova
<wwig> asd
<ilFanta> non ci sono tanti comandi
<marcotux> dipende da cosa devi eseguire
<marcotux> se è installata basta dare il comando
<ilFanta> leopesto, mi puoi aiutare?
<marcotux> se è un eseguibile vai nel path e ./nomefile
<wwig> no
<wwig> mi pare di averlo installato ma non sono sicuro
<K99Brain> marcotux, se non sai la risposta, è meglio se stai zitto, no?
<wwig> perchè pare che il repo di quell'applicazione sia chiuso
<K99Brain> wwig, che applicazione?
<wwig> jdownloader
<wwig> grazie K99Brain
<K99Brain> wwig, installato da repo?
<wwig> li ho aggiunti sì
<wwig> ma sono su 9.04
<K99Brain> wwig, dpkg -L jdownloader
<ilFanta> K99Brain, mi aiuteresti?
<K99Brain> wwig, e dovresti vedere che file ti ha installato
<wwig> e ppa dice che non c'è più il repo per la mia distro
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, che hai bisogno ???'
<wwig> dice di no
<K99Brain> wwig, uno di questi magari è un eseguibile piazzato in /usr/bin
<K99Brain> !chiedi | ilFanta
<ubot-it> ilFanta: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wwig> ok guardo
<wwig> niente da fare
<ilFanta> ho ubuntu 10.04, oggi pomeriggio, accendendo il portatile (netbook) mi si è bloccato all'avvio dicendo (initramsf). sembra che non trovi i file.ora sono con la live nel netbook, come si fa a riparare il danno (uscito casualmente)????
<K99Brain> ilFanta, e per causare il danno cosa hai fatto?
<ilFanta> acceso normalmente il pc
<K99Brain> wwig, sudo updatedb && locate jdown
<ilFanta> prima jester- aveva avuto un'idea ma non risponde più -.-
<wwig> fatto
<wwig> K99Brain, mi da dei percordi
<wwig> percorsi
<K99Brain> wwig, cosa ha rosposto?
<K99Brain> !paste | wwig
<ubot-it> wwig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> ilFanta, se non trova initram non è che hai disinstallato il kertnel?
<wwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538096/
<DAMN3dg1rl> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<K99Brain> ilFanta, lo sai tu cosa hai fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<K99Brain> wwig, solo quei file?
<wwig> già
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai le cose fino al passo 5
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi chiama
<ilFanta> K99Brain, cosa si deve fare per fare un danno così?
<wwig> perchè da launchpad non è più supportata la 9.04
<DAMN3dg1rl> vediamo in che stato è il tuo sistema
<wwig> o HH o KK
<wwig> pensi che uno dei 2 pacchetti possa andare K99Brain ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, parli con me?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, s'
<K99Brain> wwig, non ho mai usato jdownloader, non ti so dire di preciso
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, non perdo i file che ho vero?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, quella procedura ti fa solo entrare nel sistema
<K99Brain> ilFanta, da live cd puoi comunque accedere al tuo sistema e farti ul backup
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, punto 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538097/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, dovrebbe essere sda1
<wwig> posso farti vedere il sito per PM, K99Brain ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> per sicurezza pasta un sudo blkid
<K99Brain> wwig, di jdownloader?
<wwig> sì
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, spiegati, non ci capisco
<wwig> perchè mi da altre informazioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, scrivi sudo blkid e passa l'output
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538099/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, tieni conto sa1
<DAMN3dg1rl> *sda1 è quello
<DAMN3dg1rl> segui ciecamente fino a quel punto
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, sono arrivato alla prima parte del punto 4
<ilFanta> questo è qll fatto finora http://paste.ubuntu.com/538100/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta,  dpkg -l | grep linux-
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta l'uotput
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538101/
<ilFanta> va bene finora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, il kernel c'è
<ilFanta> sicura?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, puoi accedere a grub al boot ?
<ilFanta> dimmi come si fa
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, dimmi come si fa, mi affido a te
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, non vedi la selezione dell'os all'avvio ?
<wwig> K99Brain, posso?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl,io ho solo UBUNTU
<K99Brain> wwig, spe
<wwig> ok K99Brain
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ok
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl,io ho solo UBUNTU
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl,scusa, quindi
<K99Brain> wwig, http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/jdownloader-con-ubuntu/
<DAMN3dg1rl> vedi la riga grub timeout o qualcosa del genere ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538102/
<wwig> grazie K99Brain ora provo
<K99Brain> wwig, per delucidazioni, poi, chiedi a Odo domani qui
<K99Brain> wwig, il blog è il suo :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sostituisci il valore i grub hidden timeout con 3
<wwig> ah asd ;D
<DAMN3dg1rl> ctrl O e ctrl X
<DAMN3dg1rl> per salvare e chiudere
<wwig> ok grazie
<wwig> ho beccato anche il canale di Jd
<ilFanta> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ????
<DAMN3dg1rl> hidden timeout
<ilFanta> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<DAMN3dg1rl> il secondo valore
<DAMN3dg1rl> NOOOO
<DAMN3dg1rl> vedi un grub hidden timeout =???
<DAMN3dg1rl> io lo vedo...
<DAMN3dg1rl> porta il valore 0 a 3
<ilFanta> è qll che ti ho postato
<ilFanta> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<DAMN3dg1rl> NONONONONONONONONONONO
<DAMN3dg1rl> leggi :D
<ilFanta> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> questo
<ilFanta> non aveva preso il comando --.-
<DAMN3dg1rl> porta lo 0 a 3
<ilFanta> ok
<ilFanta> e mo'?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ti prego, dimmi che manca poco e che torna tutto come prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sudo update-grub
<DAMN3dg1rl> sei uscito ?
<ilFanta> no
<ilFanta> devo chiudere quel terminale?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, devi chiudere nano
<DAMN3dg1rl> non il terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> l'editor di testo che ti ho fatto aprire
<ilFanta> e come si chiude nano?
<DAMN3dg1rl> lo fai con ctrl o
<DAMN3dg1rl> per salvare
<DAMN3dg1rl> e ctrl x per chiuderlo
<ilFanta> devo scegliere il formato dopo aver premuto ctrl o??
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, dai invio
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ti prego, dimmi cchiuso
<ilFanta> chiuso
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, hai premuto ctrl o ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai dato invio ?
<ilFanta> si, e poi ctrl x
<ilFanta> ora sudo update-grub
<ilFanta> sta facendo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538103/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, prova a riavviare
<DAMN3dg1rl> e scegliere un vecchio kernel con i tasti direzionali
<ilFanta> quando lo scelgo il kernel?
<ilFanta> devo togliere la LIVE?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ti compare grub
<DAMN3dg1rl> e da gli scegli
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, toglila
<ilFanta> ok
<ilFanta> riavvio, tolgo, e scelgo un vecchio kernel
<ilFanta> come lo riconosco che è vecchio, ha la data?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, quelli più bassi
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq vedi la versione
<ilFanta> gli ultimi insomma
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, quelli con la versione minore
<ilFanta> ok, incrociamo le dita
<fabio> jester....
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<supersavio> sera a tutti
<wwig> K99Brain, sembra funzionare :D
<supersavio> non so se posso chiedere qui o nell'altra chan...cmq vorrei sapere come buttare fuori un utente connesso al mio server tramite ssh...
<wwig> però ora sorge un problema, mi dice che non posso tramite lanciatore lanciare JD
<wwig> permesso negato
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<OverMe> fabio, magari non c'è?
<fabio> si ma ogni tanto chiedo....
<OverMe> quando torna vedrà, chiedere ogni 2 minuti non serve a niente
<fabio> ok scusa
<fabio> oggi con jester ho sistemato il mio pc che dopo aver installato ubuntu in un hard disk esterno al boot mi rendeva il messaggio" no found device grub rescue". Adesso windows vista parte ma se lancio ubuntu  non parte e jester mi ha detto che devo fare qualcosa ma no so cosa
<fabio> purtropo sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<Cyanide_> sera
<fabio> sera
<Cyanide_> da un paio di giorni ho un problema ad ogni avvio perdo l'abilitazione degli effetti visivi il che mi causa anche l'impossibilità di vedere il puntatore con qualche magheggio li riabilito e tutto torna alla normalità come risolvo?
<fabio> io non posso aiutarti sono alle prime armi con ubuntu mi spiace
<cristian_> hi all
<cristian_> Ragazzi ho istallato da poco ubuntu ho provveduto ad aggirnare i drive nvia come raccomandato ma mi esce questo messaggio
<cristian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538128/
<OverMe> quand'è che esce quel messaggio?
<katane> cristian_: dai da terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig e quindi riavvia
<cristian_> ok katane provo
<cristian_> sto finendo di scaricare urban terror XD
<cristian_> katane, ma questo comando cosa fa??
<katane> cristian_: è il comando che ti viene chiesto nell'avviso che hai postato tu :-)
<Pearl84> salve a tutti
<Pearl84> avrei un problema da segnalare, c'è qualcuno?
<katane> Pearl84: esponi il problema, se qualcuno ti può aiutare ti risponderà
<Pearl84> praticamente ho Ubuntu 10.10 ma ogni tanto si blocca
<Pearl84> e sono costretto a spegnere col pulsante di accensione
<Pearl84> lo fa in modo totalmente random
<Pearl84> nel log sono riuscito a carpire questi errori
<Pearl84> [ 1831.404093] ACPI Exception: AE_TIME, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] (20100428/evregion-474) [ 1831.404132] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.THZN._TMP] (Node f701d168), AE_TIME
<Pearl84> non so quanto possano servire
<Pearl84> vabè credo che sia anche tardi, riproverò domani
<Pearl84> buona notte a tutti
<cristian_> ragazzi e possibile istallare itunes su ubuntu?
<fabio333> no
<cristian_> diciamo solo con wine
<fabio333> diciamo nemmeno con quello
<cristian_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r81DtEXrEeY&feature=related
<cristian_> ???
<fabio333> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<cristian_> capito lo uso solo su winzoz XD
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-30
<fabio333> come vedi bronze e garbage non sono un buon segno
<cristian_> :-)
<victor_> help!!!
<victor_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cybercrasher> victor_: esponi il problema senza chiedere
<cybercrasher> il permesso
<victor_> ok grazie
<victor_> ho un laptop hp nx6110 con sopra ubuntu 10.10
<victor_> m va lentissimo
<victor_> ho provato un gioco semplicissimo in 3D e non gira per niente
<victor_> ma non solo
<victor_> in generale è lento
<victor_> apt-get install -t experimental libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx
<victor_> ho installato anche una cosa del genere
<victor_> pensando che avrebbe funzionato meglio
<victor_> ma nnt
<victor_> forse è la distribuzione che non è adatta al mio laptop?
<cybercrasher> victor_: il computer monta un celeron 1400 con 256MB di ram.. ci credo che va lento
<cybercrasher> installa xubuntu che è più adatto ai pc di basse prestazioni
<victor_> no no è quello da 516MB
<victor_> con 1500Mz
<cybercrasher> è ugualmente lento, considera che celeron è un processore di fascia bassa e per lo più è in versione mobile quindi è datato
<cybercrasher> installa xubuntu che è una versione lite di ubuntu
<victor_> sìsì è quella che avevo prima
<victor_> pensavo avesse funzionato bene anche qst
<victor_> al diavolo i laptop
<victor_> grazie ora mi sono convinto che devo cambiare computer
<cybercrasher> lol
<Shin3> \o a tutti
<Scall> Nei desktop KDE e XFCE è possibile avere due pannelli, uno sotto e uno sopra, come in GNOME?
<cristian_> giorno
<cristian_> Ragazzi sto provando DownloadHelper 4.8.1 ma quando provo scaricare un video mi dice che devo aggiornare  programma di conversione ???
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con i permessi della mia home (non ho toccato niente, giuro), visto che dice che appartiene a 1016 - user #1016, come risolvo?
<jester-> TheBestNeo: ma vaa? toccato niente? si è cambiata permessi e proprietario da sola fra un riavvio e l'altro?
<TheBestNeo> jester-: io volontariamente non li ho cambiati! magari installando qualche applicazione o qualche aggiornamento!
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, gli aggiornamenti non cambiano i permessi e nemmeno le applicazioni dei repo
<massimo18> -.-
<TheBestNeo> eh non so che dirvi, di certo io non vado a gingillare con i permessi!
<TheBestNeo> in ogni caso... come rimedio!
<jester-> o seguendo con copia incolla qualche presunta guida farlocca, come si chiama il tuo user
<nicotano> buonngiorno
<TheBestNeo> jester-: è un po' che non seguo guide farlocche per fare un favore a glpiana che sennò perde i pomeriggi per aiutarmi... comunque user "neo"
<TheBestNeo> jester-: ps è normale che il mio utente sia nel gruppo root???
<nicotano> TheBestNeo,  sta in adm e admin per sudare
<jester-> TheBestNeo: apri un terminale
<TheBestNeo> nicotano: e quindi non dovrebbe stare nel gruppo root?
<TheBestNeo> jester-: tutto pronto, ai tuoi ordini
<jester-> TheBestNeo: sudo su
<jester-> TheBestNeo: find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<TheBestNeo> jester-: ok
<TheBestNeo> jester-: poi? non ha dato nessun risultato
<jester-> chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<TheBestNeo> jester-: oddio c'è un'emoticon nel mezzo
<TheBestNeo> jester-: ok comando eseguito
<jester-> controlla
<gio> ciao a tutti
<gio> non riesco a installare ubuntu 10.10 da usb (nonostante sia abbastanza pratico di questo tipo di installazioni... ne ho già fatte in precedenza)
<gio> la live non parte e mi restituisce un errore
<gio> :(
<TheBestNeo> jester-: da nautilus: 1016 - user #1016
<glpiana> gio, e l'errore qual è?
<jester-> TheBestNeo: ls -la /home
<nicotano> gio, rifai la chiave , prima la formatti in fat32 poi ricontrolla il file iso com md5sum e poi  usa l'utility apposita oppure unetbootin
<gio> glpiana, busybox v1. 15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1 15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in-shell (ash)  Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<giordano> salve ragazzi/e dovrei installare delle nuove icone, dove le devo salvare?
<glpiana> gio, ok, fai come dice nicotano allora
<TheBestNeo> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538226/
<gio> nicotano, quale utility apposita? oltre a unetbootin?
<nicotano> gio unetbootin va bene
<jester-> TheBestNeo: sempre da sudo su
<nicotano> girodano trascuina il file scaricato tar.gz dentro la finestra di oprefenze
<jester-> TheBestNeo: copia incolla senza tralasciare niente alla fine della stringa
<gio> nicotano, intanto come prima cosa provo a controllare il fils . iso qui da win
<jester-> TheBestNeo: chown -R neo:neo /home/neo
<nicotano> giordano trascina il file scaricato tar.gz dentro la finestra di prefenze aspetto temi
<TheBestNeo> jester-: sta lavorando ora
<TheBestNeo> jester-: chown: impossibile accedere a "/home/neo/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<jester-> TheBestNeo: find /home/neo -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<giordano> il file e zip
<nicotano> giordano, lo trascini come detto
<giordano> ok
<TheBestNeo> jester-: find: "/home/neo/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<jester-> TheBestNeo: find /home/neo -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<TheBestNeo> jester-: find: "/home/neo/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<jester-> TheBestNeo: controlla adesso
<TheBestNeo> jester-: da nautilus va bene?
<giordano> dice che non è un tema valido
<jester-> TheBestNeo: si
<TheBestNeo> jester-: si ora mi appartiene, dovrebbe andare, grazie!
<nicotano> giordano, non lo hai preso da gnome-look o gnome-art  o non è compatibile
<giordano> affermativo
<gio> nicotano, non capisco come devo controllare il file iso com md5sum
<giordano> non è che lo devo copiare nella cartella icone?
<nicotano> !md5sum | gio
<ubot-it> gio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gio> grazie
<jester-> giordano: devi solo lasciare perdere roba non compatibile
<nicotano> giordano, se sono icone compatibili si autoinstallano in quel modo
<giordano> e le icone per la mia docky?
<TheBestNeo> ho visto che non c'è una nuova versione di pidgin per karmic, in qualche modo posso installare quella per lucid? mi dice che deve fare un mezzo avanzamento...
<nicotano> giordano, dai uno sguardo qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<giordano> ok
<gio> nicotano, mi dice "MD5 Check Sums are the same"
<gio> quindi l'iso dovrebbe essere OK
<nicotano> gio,  vai con unetbootin, la chiavetta deve essere di almeno 1 gb
<nicotano> già formattata fat32 con flag boot
<gio> nicotano, e per il flab boot come faccio?
<gio> flag*
<nicotano> col programma che usi per formattare la chiavetta, se usi gparted clic destro sulla partizione applica flag
<gio> nicotano, allora è meglio che installi gparded su windows
<gio> perchè ho formattato con l'utiliti del sistema operativo
<gio> che non consente (credo) di applicare flab
<gio> flag!
<nicotano> gio,  non conosco windows non so dirti
<attempt> gio gpartedlive funge da cdlive e non la devi installare in niun so.
<gio> attempt, si ho visto... non c'è un'alternativa? nel senso.. per evitare di masterizzare gparted e installare qualcosa di simile sull'hard disk?
<gio> forse partition magic? boh
<attempt> usi la live di ubu che ha gparted dentro.
<attempt> su win non so.
<nicotano> gio, partition magic è anche nota come sparition magic
<gio> vediamo... dovrei avere una live
<gio> nicotano, lol
<nicotano> meglio che vai con una live
<gio> si può fare tramite wubi?
<nicotano> wubi installa ubuntu dentro windows
<gio> nicotano, allora vado da live
<nicotano> vadi
<gio> nicotano, di solito ho formattato normalmente e non mi ha dato nessun problema (intanto sto avviando la live da un altro pc) ...
<reddos> ciao a tutti devo aver fatto un guaio con firefox x aggiornarlo perche non si apriva piu e al suo posto ho installato namoroka ma non si apre io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit come si fa x rimettere firefox grazie
<glpiana> reddos, sto namoroka da dove lo hai preso?
<reddos> non lo so si e installato quando volevo aggiornare firefox
<glpiana> reddos, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep namoroka
<glpiana> reddos, sto robo nei repo non c'è quinid da solo non si è installato
<reddos> si e installato da se si fa x dire sono io che ho sbagliato
<glpiana> se hai preso firefox da repo esterni dillo subito, così evitiamo di perdere tempo
<reddos> di dicuro
<glpiana> reddos, e spiegami anche come aggiorni firefox, visto che anche sta roba non mi torna
<reddos> sicuramente
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> reddos, quindi?
<reddos> ho fatto un aggiornamento di rutin poi quando aprivo firefox non andava sembrava che avessi installato la vecchia versione x ho provato ad aggiornarlo da me e ho trovato su google come fare
<glpiana> reddos, come? si può sapere come? pacchetto tar.gz? repo esterno?
<glpiana> qualche script delle balle?
<reddos> non lo so
<glpiana> vabbè reddos, se non sai come lo hai aggiornato non so che dirti
<reddos> come posso farti vedere cosa devo digitare nel terminale x farti vedere il casino che ho combinato
<glpiana> reddos, devi anzitutto risalire a quello che hai fatto. poi se vuoi ne riparliamo
<reddos>  ok ora ci provo grazie x ora
<shadenzo> hello
<shadenzo> ciao a tutti
<nya> salve a tutti
<shadenzo> mi succede una cosa strana   con il comando  sudo apt-get remove plymouth :  mi propone di rimuovere 700 pacchetti (2 giga)  !   ho provato a fare sudo apt-get check     ma  dopo mi da lo stesso risultato .....  sempra che si siano imputtanite le dipendenze   che fare ?
<hredoy> italiano
<shadenzo> imputtanite =  rovinate per i sofisti dell'italiano
<shadenzo> ho  un bel backup  ma non vorrei utilizzarlo perchè e vecchio di 5 mesi     :P
<glpiana> shadenzo, perchè eliminarlo, visto che si porta via mezzo sistema
<glpiana> shadenzo, non puoi semplicemente escluderlo?
<shadenzo> infatti non volevo glpiana
<shadenzo> glpiana in che modo ?
<glpiana> shadenzo, da /etc/default/grub levi quiet splash e dai sudo update-grub
<shadenzo> glpiana     il file non mi compare .....   è successo qualcosa al miol sistema (maledizione a me che ho installato il pacchetto plymouth manager)
<glpiana> shadenzo, digita: cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> shadenzo, e da dove lo hai preso sto manager?
<hredoy> dal sito ubuntu
<shadenzo> glpiana  il file è vuoto
<hredoy> ho unaltro problema mi puo aiutare
<glpiana> !aiuto | hredoy
<shadenzo> l'ho preso , maledetto me non dai repo
<ubot-it> hredoy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> shadenzo, ma su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<shadenzo> glpiana 10.04
<shadenzo> scusa non l'ho detto subito
<glpiana> shadenzo, installata da zero o ottenuta per avanzamento dalle precedenti?
<shadenzo> da zero
<glpiana> shadenzo, dpkg -l | grep grub
<glpiana> !paste | shadenzo
<shadenzo> oki
<ubot-it> shadenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadenzo> !paste
<hredoy> ho il 10.04 ma non lo so come posso vedre altri pc in rete lan interno
<hredoy> ubuntu
<glpiana> hredoy, pc con sopra ubuntu pure loro o altro?
<shadenzo> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/538241
<hredoy> tutti due
<glpiana> hredoy, per ubuntu basta che installi openssh-client e openssh-server sui vari pc e poi da risorse connetti al server, scegli protocollo ssh e completi i campi
<glpiana> !sama | hredoy per windows leggi qui
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sama'
<glpiana> !samba | hredoy per windows leggi qui
<ubot-it> hredoy per windows leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<glpiana> shadenzo, digita ls /etc/default
<shadenzo> glpiana durante l'installazione del pacchetto synaptic non è terminato (io l'ho lasciato aperto fino al riavvio)  poi tutti sti casini con le dipendenze
<shadenzo> glpiana il file c'è ma è vuoto
<glpiana> shadenzo, non può essere vuoto. scrivi in un terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hredoy> grazie a tutti moltissimo siete grandiiiiiiiii
<shadenzo> glpiana    fatto    poi con ls    :  -rw-r--r-- 1 lorenzo lorenzo 0 2010-11-30 10:30 /etc/default/grub
<shadenzo> non succede niente
<shadenzo> con quel comando
<shadenzo> come vedi glpiana  il file è stato modificato alle 10.30  proprio quando ho lanciato quel programma sventurato
<shadenzo> o la sua installazione
<glpiana> shadenzo, il comando che hai dato era quello che ti avevo detto? cat /etc/default/grub   ?
<shadenzo> si cat  /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> shadenzo, allora non diciamo tavanate. quel comando non crea file
<e-DIO-t> "acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00" << ?
<shadenzo> sono stato attento a scriverlo bene
<glpiana> shadenzo, per cui la domanda è: che comando hai dato?
<glpiana> shadenzo, inoltre sarebbe impossibile la creazione di quel file in /etc con permessi di utente
<shadenzo> glpiana  il   file   come vedi adesso dall ' ls  che ti ho messo  è stato modificato alle 10.30  non adesso  12.17   , il danno è stao fatto prima
<shadenzo> glpiana il danno è stato fatto con quel programma che4 richiede l'autenticazioen come amministratore
<glpiana> shadenzo, vabbè. hai dato sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<shadenzo> si  ma non ha fatto niente
<glpiana> shadenzo, cosìì magari impari a non usare programmi delle balle
<glpiana> shadenzo, ora dai cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> shadenzo, ancora vuoto?
<shadenzo> glpiana è ancora vuoto .....  il file
<shadenzo> si
<shadenzo> dpkg l'ho dato con sudo
<attempt> e infatti dovevi.
<glpiana> shadenzo, aspetta
<shadenzo> oki
<FrigoVuoto> ho un aggiornamento del kernel....ho paura...
<shadenzo> comunque non capisco plymouth non dovrebbe avere tutte ste dipendenze (2 giga ) o si ?
<shadenzo> per fortuna ho un backup anche se un po vecchio
<glpiana> shadenzo, intanto dai un sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> shadenzo, anzi lascia stare
<glpiana> shadenzo, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<shadenzo> glpiana ecco   http://paste.ubuntu.com/538245/
<shadenzo> ah
<glpiana> shadenzo, ci incolli dentro questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538247/
<glpiana> shadenzo, poi dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> shadenzo, e non avrai più plymouth all'avvio
<shadenzo> glpiana l'avvio  non è un problema   sono le dipendenze che mi preoccupano  di quello che ne dici ?
<glpiana> shadenzo, che son le sue dipendenze.
<shadenzo> a ok  allora grazie mille glpiana !
<shadenzo> ps  cosi ho risolto
<shadenzo> grazie grazie
<shadenzo> scappo a pranzo :)
<e-DIO-t> mmh domandone: ma nonc'è fdisk su bsd?
<Panaclerio_> quale programma su ubuntu al posto di Dreamweaver?
<e-DIO-t> nessuno direi.
<e-DIO-t> ...io continuo a confonder it-chat con -it, tra l'altro
<Cyanide_> ciao al riavvio del pc mi ritrovo sempre gli effetti visivi disattivati e una x nera al posto del cursore una volta riabilitati tutto torna normale
<Cyanide_> ciao jester
<mula> ciao a tutti
<mula> c'e' qualcuno?
<mula> c'e' nessuno?
<OverMe_> !nessuno | mula
<ubot-it> mula: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mula> ok
<mula> ho una domanda forse stupida.. vorrei sapere come si fa a rimettere nelel cartelle la barra degli indirizzi invece di queste icone cliccabili
<OverMe_> mula, apri il terminale e scrivi: gconf-editor    cerchi /apps/nautilus/preferences/    e in always_use_location_entry metti la spunta
<nicotano> salve
<DAMN3dg1rl> XIAO
<hredoy> non tovare un systema per vedere client samba
<hredoy> mi potele aiutare sono nuovo
<hredoy> sul linux
<hredoy> non riesco trovare un systema per vedere client samba mi potele aiutare sono nuovo sul linux
<DAMN3dg1rl> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<DAMN3dg1rl> hredoy, guarda qua
<hredoy> dove damn3
<hredoy> sul pc windows
<DAMN3dg1rl> !samba | hredoy
<ubot-it> hredoy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<hredoy> ho gia visto
<hredoy> non sono riusito
<filo1234> hredoy: spiega il problema
<OverMe> ualà
<glpiana> lol
<DAMN3dg1rl> hredoy, hai 5 minuti per spiegarlo o ti bannano
<DAMN3dg1rl> anche in contumacia :D
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, non c'è più, fattene una ragione
<glpiana> :D
<Panaclerio_> quale programma su ubuntu al posto di Dreamweaver?
<glpiana> Panaclerio_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi?highlight=%28programmi%29
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> una domanda, ubuntu 10.10 supporta le reti wpa con protezione aes??
<kasx93> non saprei.. non so bene nemmeno cosa siano
<FrigoVuoto> WPA 2 QUELLE PER LE RETI SENZA FILI?
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | FrigoVuoto
<ubot-it> FrigoVuoto: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<filo1234> tasx: non c'entra molto il sistema operativo...al limite i driver della scheda e l'access point
<tasx> FrigoVuoto, si per le reti senza fili
<FrigoVuoto> sono senza voce ho paura che non mi sentite...
<FrigoVuoto> :)
<tasx> filo1234, fino a poco tempo fa si connetteva bene, poi hanno modificato la protezione in aes
<tasx> ed ora non mi si connette più
<filo1234> hanno chi?
<filo1234> tasx: dovrai reimpostare la connessione comunque
<tasx> filo1234, l'associazione di volontariato di cui faccio a parte
<tasx> filo1234, ovviamente se il modem(router fosse mio non ci sarebbe problema
<neramare> salve. due domande: ho installato kubuntu: perché al boot ho anche ubuntu 10.10? e come posso fare per avere il bloc num attivo all'avvio di ubuntu? su k ci sono riuscito, ma su ubuntu non mi riesce...
<glpiana> neramare, per il blocnum basta che lo attivi una volta e poi dovresti essere a posto.
<glpiana> neramare, per il resto se hai sia ubutnu che kubuntu nel menu di grub, sarà passato un folletto a installarlo di nascosto o l'hai fatto tu
<neramare> no, glp... al riavvio è spento. e nel boot non ho l'opzione (non è che installando k si installa anche ubuntu? giuro che non c'era...)
<glpiana> neramare, se non ce l'hai al boot perchpè dici di avere anche ubuntu? dove lo vedi?
<neramare> nel boot ho k e k recovery, win 7 e vista recovery, e altri due linux... entrando per vedere cos'era, è partito ubuntu 10.10 mm...
<OverMe> ...
<glpiana> ...
<neramare> nel boot non ho l'opzione per numlock attivo
<glpiana> neramare, allora in tre frasi hai più volte affermato e negato le stesse cose
<glpiana> neramare, il numlock non è una opzione di boot
<glpiana> neramare, ora con che sistema sei?
<neramare> i geniacci di hp dicono che dovrei trovare qualcosa tipo "numlockstatus=off" nel menu del bios. ora sono entrato con ubuntu. k mi riesce ancora piuttosto misterioso...
<glpiana> neramare, io sopra ti ho scritto cosa fare per il blocknum
<neramare> al riavvio è spento, ti dico... lo so che pare pigrizia, ma per la pwd uso il tastierino numerico; costa troppa fatica, ricordarsi di pigiare "blocnum"
<neramare> ;-)
<glpiana> neramare, se è per la password non so dirti
<neramare> ma ci sarà un modo, per avviare il sistema e trovare quella miseriaccia di tastierino numerico già attivo... perchè su kubuntu c'è, osti...?
<glpiana> neramare, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=405434.0
<stefano_> buon giorno è la prima volta che entro in chat. Come devo comportarmi per avere assistenza?
<glpiana> stefano_, fai la domanda e chi sa ti risponde
<stefano_> Grazie glpiana
<glpiana> stefano_, scrivi tutto su una riga e magari di anche che sistema e che versione hai
<neramare> glpiana grazie. ma ci ho già provato. e anche a me il file Default si apre... vuoto!
<stefano_> Installare Goggleearth su ubuntu10.4
<filo1234> neramare: difficile che sia vuoto quel file...prova a scrivere bene il percorso
<glpiana> neramare, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<filo1234> Initi e Default sono maiuscoli
<filo1234> Init* non a caso
<OverMe> stefano_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/GoogleEarth
<neramare> seguivo la vecchia guida. c'era un X11 di troppo, nel percorso file. grazie, ragazzi. grandiosi, come sempre
<stefano_> Grazie OverMe è da 2 sett. che ho Ubuntu. Siete fantastici.
<OverMe> :)
<stefano_> Niente non riesco ad installarle googleearth. Mi dice che è già installato ma non lo vede
<glpiana> stefano_, se scrivi googleearth in un terminale il programma si avvia?
<stefano_> No
<glpiana> stefano_, e cosa ti risponde il terminale?
<stefano_> Mi dice not found non c'è
<stefano_> Tieni presente che sono alle prime armi io.
<stefano_> Purtroppo usavo solo l' ottuso windows
<glpiana> stefano_, oki, allora se digiti: dpkg -l | grep google
<glpiana> stefano_, cosa appare?
<glpiana> !paste | stefano_
<ubot-it> stefano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano_> Provo
<stefano_> ii  googleearth-package                  0.5.7                                           utility to automatically build a Debian pack
<stefano_> ii  libgdata-google1.2-1                 2.28.3.1-0ubuntu5                               Client library for accessing Google POA thro
<glpiana> stefano_, quindi hai installato googleearth-package
<stefano_> Si ma non funziona
<glpiana> stefano_, non è che non funzioni. il fatto è che no è quello che tu ti aspetti
<stefano_> Vale a dire scusa?
<glpiana> stefano_, la guida che ti ha indicato OverMe ti dice cosa fare. leggila
<stefano_> Ok ci riprovo devo proprio essere di legno. Scusate
<glpiana> stefano_, ma no, basta che leggi quello che devi fare. tu praticamente ti sei fermato al primo passaggio
<stefano_> laborazione dei trigger per python-gmenu...
<stefano_> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.it_IT.utf8.cache...
<stefano_> Elaborazione dei trigger per desktop-file-utils...
<stefano_> Elaborazione dei trigger per python-support...
<stefano_> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<FloodBotIt1> stefano_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Panaclerio_> quale programma su ubuntu al posto di Dreamweaver?
<glpiana> <glpiana> Panaclerio_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi?highlight=%28programmi%29
<glpiana> come già risposto in precedenza
<Panaclerio_> glpiana, scusa non l'avevo visto
<mlazzari2> sera
<DAMN3dg1rl> mlazzari2, notte
<mlazzari2> DAMN3dg1rl,  uhm
<Mark_1> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano_> È posiibile che mi abbiate buttato fuori dalla chat?
<filo1234> no
<K99Brain> [15:42:31] * stefano_ (~stefano@net-93-66-69-107.cust.dsl.vodafone.it) ha abbandonato #ubuntu-it (requested by ubottu-it ( Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.))
<filo1234> ah ecco
<K99Brain> stefano_, sei stato buttato fuori perche stavi intasando il canale
<K99Brain> !paste | stefano_, usa questo
<ubot-it> stefano_, usa questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<giampiero> Ciao a tutti. Come faccio a scaricare video youtube con comando da terminale?
<a7x> youtube-dl
<giampiero> grazie :-)
<a7x> ti serve lo script o il software eh
<a7x> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<giampiero> L'ho installato da terminale, tutto ok mi pare.
<xfire78xx> sera
<Aizram> ciao xfire78xx :)
<xfire78xx> ciao Aizram :)
<Alex99> ciao, ho appena acquistato una webcam che non riesco a vedere con ubuntu 10.10. in xp ì+ un programma da installare
<Alex99> e su ubntu? visto che il programma allegato è solo per xp?
<Alex99> c'è un programma generico? grazie
<anubi|eeepc> Alex99 prova cheese
<anubi> salve a tutti, ho appena scaricato ubuntu e non riesco ad aprire certi programmi, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> anubi, hai scaricato ubuntu e anche installato?
<dao984> sera
<dao984> scusate che comando devo dare per creare un lanciatore con i privilegi di superutente su kubuntu?
<dao984> cioè che comando devo mettere nel lanciatore
<dao984> su google trovo solo quelli per ubuntu :(
<seawolf> dao984 kdesudo
<dao984> seawolf mmh mi pare avevo provato..
<dao984> asp grazie
<dao984> seawolf non và, mi chiede la password
<seawolf> è normale
<glpiana> ola
<K99Brain> dao984, si, se vuoi i privilegi di superutente ti deve cheidere le password
<K99Brain> dao984, ci sarebbe il trucco di impostare il superuser id al comando che vuoi dare ma non è assolutamente sicuro farlo
<K99Brain> dao984, e non è neanche detto che funziona
<dao984> K99Brain, ok faccio prima a spiegare cosa devo fare,
<K99Brain> dao984, si, infatti
<dao984> devo creare una scorciatoia da tastiera per sospendere il pc, perchè quella che c'è funziona solo su gnome e non su kde,
<dao984> ma non so come fare, kde non lo conosco per nulla
<Pasqui> Salve, ieri dopo che mi si è aperta automaticamente la finestra gestore aggiornamenti li ho fatti tutti quelli consigliati da lui, In seguito ho rinviato il riavvio per completare alcune cose. Ho fatto riavvio richiesto...  e non si riavvia più, io ho Ubuntu 10.04 e questa è la schermata che mi esce,http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9594/problemaubuntu.jpg grazie!
<K99Brain> dao984, spe, ma se vai su (vado a memoria) K > menu quello piu a destra
<K99Brain> dao984, non hai il sospendi, li?
<dao984> K99Brain sembra ci sia un bug tra il mio laptop e kde pure  su launchpad ma non ci ho capito molto, magari se imposto una scorciatoia da tastiera invece di selezionare l'azione di sospensione nel menu dela gestione energetica riesco a isospenderlo con la scorciatoia :)
<dao984> si c'è
<dao984> ma lo voglio sulla combinazione di tasti :P
<dao984> lo vorei insomma :)
<dao984> vorrei*
<K99Brain> forse esiste un plasmoide per farlo
<K99Brain> spe
<dao984> si il plasmoide c'è :)
<K99Brain> eh, quello non ti garba?
<Pasqui> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<dao984> K99Brain su gnome io mi piazzo il lanciatore dal menù al desktop e da lì guardo le proprietà del lanciatore vedo il comando che usa e lo copio, ma su kubuntu non si può fare
<dao984> so proprio nubbio :P
<K99Brain> Pasqui, non vedo errori nella schermata che hai postato
<K99Brain> Pasqui, rimane fermo li?
<brady> ragazzi uso kubuntu,non so perché ma ora quando apro un programma non appare più l'icona solita nella barra del menu in basso,come faccio a fare in modo che riappaiono le icone??
<K99Brain> brady, probabilmente hai tolto l'applet.... elenco finestre, mi pare
<brady> mmm ok ora vedo
<K99Brain> brady, rimettila
<Pasqui> Si rimane li, la tastiera non risponde l'uncia cosa che mi parte è control alt canc e riavvia
<seawolf> dao984 vedi qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/538350/
<Pasqui> Il punto è che non riesco a far partire grub, lo settai a zero e usaavo windows boot manager, quindi non so come far partire la recovery di ubuntu, ora ho lancciato il live cd e ho salvato i dati importanti della partizione ubuntu, ora mi hciedo devo formattare e mettere la 10.10
<brady> un altro problema,si sono spostate tutte le icone sulla sinistra e non riesco piu a rimetterle sulla destra
<K99Brain> Pasqui, prova a ripristinare grub, come prima cosa
<dao984> seawolf grazie ma non ci ho capito nulla scusa... che vuol dire?
<K99Brain> !grub | Pasqui
<ubot-it> Pasqui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<seawolf> praticamente se dai qdbus org.kde.kded /modules/powerdevil suspend 2 sospendo su ram
<glpiana> brady, tasto destro sull'icona e sblocca, poi di nuovo destro e sposta
<brady> non c'è sposta e sono tutte sbloccate
<Pasqui> grazie mille provo, se riesco a ripristinare grub e lancio la recovery cosa posso fare per vedere gli errori
<glpiana> brady, oki, magari non ho capito di che icone parli
<glpiana> !image | brady
<ubot-it> brady: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<K99Brain> dao984, vedi pure se ti piace questa: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Suspend+Applet?content=101780
<dao984> ok grazie a tutti e due ora provo :)
<K99Brain> Pasqui, beh, intanto fallo, poi vediamo
<Pasqui> ok grazie
<K99Brain> Pasqui, prova anche ad avviare con un kernel vecchio, forse l'ultimo che hai installato non va
<brady> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/125464
<glpiana> brady, ah hai kde
<brady> glpiana: sisi
<K99Brain> brady, allora
<K99Brain> brady, avevo kde fino a qualche settimana fa ma non mi ricormo bene, ho la memoria corta
<K99Brain> brady, quindi aiutami
<K99Brain> brady, click destro sulla barra
<K99Brain> brady, cosa vedi?
<brady> K99Brain: aggiungi oggetti,aggiungi barra,blocca,impostazioni e rimuovibarra
<Miriam_> salve, da brava neofita ho un problemuccio: ho installato virtualbox OSE e son venuta a sapere dopo che si trattava di una versione che non legge nessun dispositivo usb (per l'installazione di windows xp invece non ho avuto problemi). Ho poi provato a scaricare virtualbox dahttp://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html#linux ma pare che sia una versione non riconosciuta dall'ubuntu software center...
<Miriam_> scusate la lungaggine ma se qualcuno è in grado di darmi una mano ne sarei felice! :)
<K99Brain> brady, impostazioni di cosa? mi pare ci dovrebbero essere impostazioni sia per l'applet che hai cliccato, se hai fatto click destro su una applet, sia impostazioni della barra
<ErVito> Miriam_: scaricala dal sito ufficiale
<Miriam_> è quello che ho provato a fare
<Miriam_> ma non va...
<K99Brain> Miriam_, rimuovi la ose e metti la non ose
<glpiana> Miriam_, hai disisntallato la ose prima di installare questa?
<K99Brain> !vbox | Miriam_
<ubot-it> Miriam_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<brady> K99Brain: si sono le impostazioni della barra e degli applet
<ErVito> Miriam_: x86 o 64?
<K99Brain> brady, ecco, scegli le impostazioni della barra
<glpiana> ErVito, e che c'entra?
<Miriam_> 64... e non ho disinstallato la ose... se dipende da quello lo faccio subuto
<ErVito> Miriam_: glpiana in pole position ci sono i deb per ubu http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<brady> K99Brain: ok
<K99Brain> brady, poi fra le icone varie dovresti vederne una a forma di croce frecciata... di frecce in croce... insomma, l'icona per spostare
<ErVito> glpiana: le passavo il link diretto
<glpiana> ErVito, troppo buono :P
<K99Brain> brady, cliccala, poi clicca sulla applet e la sposti
<ErVito> glpiana: veramente :(
<brady> K99Brain:  si quella c'è...ho gia provato,ma non si spostano!!!
<K99Brain> brady, eppure il modo è quello
<K99Brain> brady, ah, spe, ma le hai sbloccate?
<brady> K99Brain: e lo so,ma purtroppo non va
<brady> K99Brain: si sono sbloccate
<K99Brain> brady, se fai click destro sul desktop, dovrebbe esserci uno sblocca oggetti
<brady> K99Brain: no c'è blocca oggetti
<K99Brain> brady, allora sono sbloccati
<K99Brain> brady, uhm, comunque la strada è quella
<K99Brain> brady, non so, riprova
<brady> K99Brain: ok grazie,ah l'applet che ho aggiunto per le finestre non funziona,non si vedono più le varie finestre aperte nella barra...
<brady> K99Brain: mi ricordo che in gnome c'era un comando da terminale da dare per riavviare la barra,tu la sai?? era tipo killall
<marcello1> scusate l'intrusione: skill gnome-panel, brady
<brady> K99Brain: sono riuscito a spostare le icone,non so neanche io come ho fatto!!
<K99Brain> brady, il processo del desktop di kde si chiama plasma-desktop mi pare
<K99Brain> marcello1, ha kde, non gnome
<marcello1> ah scusate.... credevo chiedesse il comando per gnome : <brady> K99Brain: mi ricordo che in gnome c'era un comando da terminale da dare per riavviare la barra,tu la sai?? era tipo killall
<K99Brain> marcello1, skill?? toh, questa non la sapevo, è come killall?
<brady> K99Brain:  si lo so sono ignorante :)
<K99Brain> marcello1, perchè brady stava facendo un parallelismo :D
<marcello1> ah ok; perdonatemi :-). Non parlo piu', scusate
<brady> ok le icone sono tornate tutte a sinistra
<K99Brain> marcello1, no no, parla parla
<marcello1> :-)
<brady> uff mo schizzo
<brady> K99Brain: alla fine qual'era il comando per riavviare la barra?
<jester-> brady: gconftool-2 -u --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<K99Brain> brady, non lo ricordo di preciso, ma mi pare di ricordare un bell killall plasma-desktop
<K99Brain> brady, e poi plasmadesktop &
<K99Brain> brady, e poi plasma-desktop &
<jester-> aaah kakkade
<K99Brain> jester-, si
<brady> K99Brain: si giusta stringa :)
<fabio> salve a tutti
<fabio> jester ci 6?
<K99Brain> !tizio | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<jester-> fabio: se ghè
<dao984> sera
<mariano7> hi all
<dao984> scusate ho trovato la soluzione del bug ma non ci capisco nulla mi potete dare una mano?
<mariano7> sera a tutti
<jester-> dao984: ???
<dao984> eyh jester- :)
<jester-> dao984: qiale bug
<jester-> quale*
<dao984> jester- mi puoi dare una mano, non mi funziona la scorciatoia per la sospensione su kubuntu
<dao984> posso postarti una pagina web?
<jester-> dao984: non conosco kde
<mariano7> ragazzi un programma per scaricare su ubuntu???
<fabio> scusate sono caduto
<fabio> ho installato ubntu su un hard disk esterno e visto che sono alle prime armi mi sono rivolto a voi. con jester abbiamo risolto il primo proble che era quello all'avio del mio c con vista che m dava : no found device grub rescue.Adesso il boot viene fatto correttamente ma ubuntu non parte
<jester-> dao984: posta il link che c'è altra gente che magari conosce kakkade
<dao984> ok https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217819 <----------------
<ubot-it> bugs.kde.org bug 217819 in powermanagement-daemon "Often pressing suspend/sleep button does not do anything" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<fabio> ciao ester
<jester-> fabio: vieni da live che bisogna chrottare
<fabio> ci sono
<fabio> se non cado di nuovo....
<dao984> scusate qualcuno mi sa aiutare co sto bug quì sopra?
<dao984> K99Brain?
<jester-> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538373/
<fabio> ok
<jester-> dao984: <ubot-it> bugs.kde.org bug 217819 in powermanagement-daemon "Often pressing suspend/sleep button does not do anything" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 217819 in strigi "[hardy][need-update-package] strigi 0.5.8" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217819
<fabio> fatto sono su #
<jester-> sembra sia stao fixato, hai la swap abbastanza grande?
<jester-> fabio: vediamo se aggiorna apt-get update
<dao984> si
<fabio> no come ieri sera jester
<dao984> jester- ma non capisco che devo fare...
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538374/
<dao984> cioè come lo fixo sto bug?
<jester-> fabio: stesso problema , dai grub-install /dev/sdb e poi update-grub
<jester-> dao984: prova a renistallare consolekit
<mariano> salve
<dao984> jester- mi dice che è già installato
<jester-> dao sudo apt-get install --reinstall consolekit
<jester-> fabio: fatto?
<fabio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538376/
<jester-> fabio: riavvia ma fai partire l'usb al boot
<jester-> usa il menu popup
<fabio> ok a dopo
<marcotux> scusate, piccola amnesia se voglio vedere quali kernel ho installato faccio così dpkg -l | grep linux ?
<jester-> marcotux: guarda in /boot
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<marcotux> mi interessava sapere i nomi dei pacchetti
<marcotux> ecco grazie
<dao984> jester- non và
<dao984> il problema è questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/543022
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 543022 in kdebase "[KDE] Sleep button not work in Kubuntu" [Unknown,Fix released]
<marcotux> vorrei fare un po di pulizia http://paste.ubuntu.com/538381/ non mi torna completamente l'ultimo pacchetto, serve? vorrei tenere solo 2 kernel
<dao984> ancora non riesco a capire :(
<asufel> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, come si installa jdownloader su ubuntu netbook remix?
<asufel> ho scaricato il pacchetto
<K99Brain> marcotux, l'ultimo è solo un metapacchetto, non occupa spazio, tienilo
<marcotux> immaginavo, cercavo conferma :)
<K99Brain> mese vuoi fare pulizia, togli i -24 2 -23
<asufel> oppure dice di scaricare un file jd.sh e di eseguire qualche riga di comando ma non capisco cosa devo fare esattamente
<K99Brain> marcotux, e tieni solo i -25 e -26
<marcotux> infatti era quello che volevo fare K99Brain
<marcotux> anzi 2.6.35-23.41 e 2.6.32-26.47 va bene così no?
<asufel> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<dao984_> sono di nuovo io, qualcuno di buona volontà che mi da una mano?
<dao984_> sono troppo incapace ho bisogno di una guida passo passo :(
<dao984_> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<dao984_> allora sono con kubuntu 10.10, ho un portatile dove c'è una scorciatoia da tastiera fn+f4 per sospendere il computer, ma non funziona, mentre la sospensione funziona invece
<dao984_> ho trovato il bug in launchpad e dice che è stato fixato, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/543022
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 543022 in kdebase "[KDE] Sleep button not work in Kubuntu" [Unknown,Fix released]
<dao984_> ma io non ho ancora capito come fare, ho capito solo che è una questione di permessi, credo
<dao984_> vabbè attendo
<cristian_> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538388/
<cristian_> un amico se aggiorna gli da sto problema
<dao984_> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<OverMe> cristian_, era opportuno vedere anche l'output precedente
<JohnRossiSmith> buona sera
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: scusa riguardo al bug che abbiamo corretto ieri sera, cioè modprobe ecc..
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: questi bug non dovrebbero risolversi automaticamente
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: quando si aggiorna Ubuntu?
<kasx93> sera
<kasx93> sapreste dirmi qual'è il carattere a larghezza fissa di default? (si trova sotto aspetto --> tipo di carattere)
<OverMe> monospace
<kasx93> grazie mille
<fabio> ho installato ubntu su un hard disk esterno al boot del mio pc lancio ubntu e il pc mi risponde: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr impossibile caricare la voce selezionata
<fabio> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_> OverMe, quale output precedentr?
<fabio> ho installato ubntu su un hard disk esterno al boot del mio pc lancio ubntu e il pc mi risponde: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr impossibile caricare la voce selezionata
<remix_tj> fabio: e' attaccato quel disco esterno? ha la stessa lettera di quando hai fatto l'installazione?
<remix_tj> ecc ecc ecc
<fabio> penso di si da quando l'ho installato, prima non mi dava il bootil mio pc e adesso mi dice come ti ho scritto sopra
<MuSh> salve
<MuSh> sto usando uwf e nelle guide online c'è scritto che con sudo ufw enable si attiva e rimane attivo anche ai prossimi riavvi ma da me all'avvio è sempre disabilitato
<MuSh> quando faccio enable mi dice Firewall is active and enabled on system startup
<fabio> il disco è attaccato e io sono da live
<MuSh> ma poi al riavvio mi dice Status: inactive
<MuSh> sapete dirmi come fare?
<MuSh> ho provato anche con sudo sysv-rc-conf ufw on
<Panaclerio_> ho provato la funzione cerca di ubuntu, ma non trova i testi dentro i file php?
<remix_tj> Panaclerio_: probabilmemte non sono indicizzati
<remix_tj> MuSh: al boot sono sempre disattivati i firewall... li tira su dopo il boot
<kcc> Ciao! Una curiosità: ho installato un tema personalizzato. Come faccio a fare in modo che ogni nuovo utente che vado a creare abbia già questo nuovo tema al posto di quelo predefinito?
<remix_tj> kcc: bella domanda :-) non saprei dirti, forse devi trovare delle indicazioni su /etc/skel per quanto riguarda gnome
<Panaclerio_> remix_tj, come li indicizzo?
<MuSh> remix_tj, che significa...se io ho un server e lo riavvio quando finisce di avviarsi il firewall non dovrebbe essere operativo?
<remix_tj> MuSh: al termine dell'avvio dei servizi si
<remix_tj> Panaclerio_: eh, non lo so sinceramente, dovresti vedere nelle impostazioni di tracker
<MuSh> remix_tj, quindi tu dici che io non aspetto abbastanza prima di dare il comando?
<remix_tj> MuSh: cadi male che ho lasciato il libro su ubuntu server in ufficio e c'e' tutta la parte su ufw
<fabio> per me nulla remix_t?
<remix_tj> MuSh: beh, quando lo dai il comando?
<remix_tj> fabio: hai usato wubi per l'installazione quindi o lo installi su C: oppure non funzionera' mai perche' ogni volta che attacchi l'usb cambia lettera di sistema e quindi non riesce a fare il boot
<MuSh> remix_tj, inserisco il nome utente, la pass e do il comando per vedere se è attivo
<remix_tj> MuSh: beh immagino. prova a vedere dopo 1 minuto da quando il prompt e' disponibile
<remix_tj> eventualmente MuSh o mi ricontatti domani mattina oppure passi per #ubuntu-server che sicuramente trovi qualcuno pratico di ufw
<MuSh> ok
<remix_tj> che io sono ancora un aficionado di iptables :-)
<fabio> ma l'ho installato su j: ed  sempre quella la lettera dell'hard disk
<fabio> allora come si a per installarlo su hard disk esterno? perchè l'ho visto lavorare da un mio amico su hd esterno
<Scall> Vorrei cambiare desktop environment su Ubuntu 10.10, come si fa? Quello che desidero sarebbe usare LXDE al posto di GNOME. Grazie in anticipo.
<Scall> Vorrei cambiare desktop environment su Ubuntu 10.10, come si fa? Quello che desidero sarebbe usare LXDE al posto di GNOME. Grazie in anticipo.
<Carlin0> Scall  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde
<fabio> ho installato ubntu su un hard disk esterno al boot del mio pc lancio ubntu e il pc mi risponde: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr impossibile caricare la voce selezionata
<Scall> Carlin0: grazie per il link. Dice:"sarà possibile selezionare il Desktop Manager preferito dal menu «Sessione» della schermata iniziale di login." Ma come si attiva la schermata di login? Io accedo senza schermata attualmente...
<Carlin0> Scall  sistema → amministrazione → schermata di accesso
<Scall> ah, già. scusa l'imbranataggine :-) adesso provo
<fabio> jester
<fabio> ho installato ubntu su un hard disk esterno al boot del mio pc lancio ubntu e il pc mi risponde: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr impossibile caricare la voce selezionata
<K99Brain> fabio, sembra un problema di win
<K99Brain> brutto win
<K99Brain> cattivo win
<K99Brain> !installazione  | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<fabio> non lo so
<K99Brain> feeh, non lo sai, i backslash sono abbastanza tipici
<K99Brain> fabio, ↑
<fabio> sono ai primi passi
<fabio> dimmi k99
<K99Brain> fabio, hai usato wubi per installare ubuntu dentro win?
<K99Brain> fabio, giusto'
<K99Brain> '
<K99Brain> ?
<fabio> si
<fabio> con wubi sulla risorsa "j"
<K99Brain> fabio, ti consiglio una vera installazione
<K99Brain> fabio, con wubi sei dentro win, e win ha i suoi difetti
<fabio> giusto ma volevo provarlo prima ed installarlo accanto al mio sistema operativo ho paura di fare danni. Dentro vista ho tutti i file e programi del mio lavoro
<fabio> e non c'è modo di installarlo dal cd live o in un qualsiasi altro modo?
<stefano_> hola gente chi mi da una mano a configurare il microfono?
<remix_tj> fabio: ma se lo installi con wubi su C: lui occupa poco spazio, non cancella niente ecc ecc
<remix_tj> e se ti scoccia lo disinstalli quando vuoi
<remix_tj> da windows.
<fabio> scusate sono caduto
<attempt> fabio hai un pc desktop o un portatile con vista?
<fabio> portatile con vista
<roxdragon> buonAsERa
<fabio> pensi ci sia una soluzione attempt?
<attempt> se installi ubuntu da livecd devi ridimensionare la partizione con vista, quindi installare ubuntu sullo spazio che crei. ubuntu mette grub all'inizio del disco e sovrascrive l'mbr di windows. grub e' il bootloader che ti permettera' di avere il dualboot fra' vista e ubuntu. insomma l'operazione non e' esente da rischi. e' consigliabile salvarsi su esterno i dati. prendi confidenza e poi fai una cosa simile. se sbagli qualcosa devi essere in gra
<attempt> do di recuperare vista o di reinstallarlo.
<attempt> fabio l'alternativa e' installare ubuntu direttamente su disco esterno usb, mettere grub sul disco esterno , e bootare da usb come primo device.
<fabio> al boot ci sono arrivato e vista parte regolarmente quello che non parte è ubun tu su hd esterno. La mia paura è quella ho tutto il mio lavoro su vista
<attempt> se invece avevi un desktop potevi aggiungere un disco interno, metterci ubuntu, e bootare da quello. poi ricollegavi anche quello con vista. lo facevi rilevare a grub e stavi apposto.
<fabio> è già installato su h esterno ma al boot quando seleziono ubuntu mi dice........
<fabio> \ubntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr stato: 0xc000000e imossible caricare la voce selezionata
<fabio> \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr stato: 0xc000000e impossible caricare la voce selezionata
<attempt> fabio ok ma tu hai messo ubuntu usando wubi.
<fabio> si
<attempt> penso ma non l'ho mai fatto che invece dovresti usare la guida per installare ubuntu su dispositivo usb esterno.
<fabio> ho perso delle ore ma non ho trovato nulla er hd esterno usb
<attempt> penso che siccome averlo in wubi significa che sta' dentro windows se windows non ha caricato il dispositivo usb esterno non c'e' verso che ci acceda a leggere ubuntu.
<attempt> se usi wubi in sostanza lascia che metta ubuntu sul disco interno non su uno esterno. tanto con wubi ubuntu lo togli quando vuoi.
<attempt> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<andrea-new> buonasera!
<andrea-new> c'è qualcuno?
<attempt> fabio altrimenti segui la guida del wiki sopra. magari prima usa una penna usb, poi il disco esterno quando ci hai preso la mano
<andrea-new> signori scusate, ho appena installato ubuntu dopo 20 anni di windows
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andrea-new> non mi merito un benvenuto??
<attempt> benvenuto fra noi andrea-new
<fabio> quindi praticamente invece di creare il dvd live devo creare l'hd esterno live
<attempt> si usi il dvd live per creare l'hd esterno live- prova prima con una pennetta da pochi gb.
<attempt> se invece resti con wubi allora lasci che metta ubu sul disco di win e poi se lo vuoi togliere lo fai da installazione applicazioni di windows.
<fabio> quindi lo posso fare anche ora che sono dal live e l'hd esterno è collegato
<andrea-new> ho appena avviato il sistema, configurato gli effetti grrafici, tutto ok
<attempt> le istruzioni al link sotto fabio.
<andrea-new> legge tutte le principali estensioni
<attempt> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<andrea-new> per ora sono soddisfatto
<fabio> oki
<andrea-new> adesso cerco di farmi una cultura e capire come si fanno funzionare bene le periferiche con questo sistema di driver
<attempt> andrea-new abbiamo un wiki ufficiale con le guide ufficiali e della comunita' oltre al forum. devi farci un giretto assolutamente.
<andrea-new> se ho qualche problema e non riesco a trovare una soluzione, tornerò
<attempt> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<attempt> siamo qui andrea-new
<andrea-new> devo ammettere che da windows, a questo
<andrea-new> ci sta parecchio da imparare
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<andrea-new> si ok
<andrea-new> ci andrò
<andrea-new> sto solo facendo 2 chiacchiere ;)
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> qui solo supporto
<andrea-new> ah ok
<andrea-new> thanks
<attempt> basta che ti sposti di la
<rosalba-2> ciao ... scusate il disturbo non riesco a far funzionare la stampante hp f2480
<rosalba-2> è una stampante all in one
<fabio> mi conviene prima ripartire con vista e disinstallare wubi da pannello di controllo?
<rosalba-2> non c'è nessuno questa sera?
<attempt> fabio penso di si.
<attempt> tanto non ti va'.peraltro.
<rosalba-2> ciao ... scusate il disturbo non riesco a far funzionare la stampante hp f2480 è una stampante all in one ... non riesco a farla funzionare .. please devo scannerizzare delle cose per lavoro
<fabio> bene. ora lo sto installando su penna usb e quindi , scusatemi x l'ignoranza, quando faccio partire il pc da usb ubuntu è installato oppure è un live?
<fabio> perchè nella guida non è specificato
<Carlin0> rosalba-2 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<attempt> in pratica hai installato ubuntu sulla pennetta. e' una live ma particolare. innanzitutto e' molto piu' veloce che il cd. secondo, puo' mantenere le impostazioni e ci puoi installare software aggiuntivo limiti di spazio permettendo.
<attempt> piu' una installazione che una live.
<fabio> ok
<fabio> adesso comincio a capire qualcosa...:)
<attempt> imposta come primo device di boot usb. secondo l'hd. non passi dall'uno a l'altro scegliendo al grub. devi riavviare senza penna per avere vista.
<fabio> si quello è logico
<fabio> sapete se ci sono dei confliti o problemi fra ubntu e xoops?
<rosalba-2> Carlino non trovo il hpoj
<rosalba-2> non io avevo già istallato hplip
<Carlin0> hpoj basta che clicchi sopra...
<rosalba-2> nulla non la riconosce
<rosalba-2> Carlino non mi dice file non trovato
<rosalba-2> non lo trovo anche in gestore pacchetti
<Carlin0> rosalba-2 googla vedrai che lo trovi
<rosalba-2> Carlino scusa ma io non ci riesco
<rosalba-2> mi mandano tutti alla stessa parte
<rosalba-2> e non funge
<rosalba-2> il problema che non me la proprio vede in usb
<rosalba-2> non la riconosce
<rosalba-2> neanche come semprlice stampante
<Carlin0> strano....
<rosalba-2> ora ho trovato
<rosalba-2> hpoj .. l'ho scaricato
<rosalba-2> ma dove lo devo mettere
<Carlin0> rosalba-2 mai avuto una stampante hp ... ti ho solo segnalato una guida
<rosalba-2> si ok ora ho scaricato il pacchetto ma non so dove metterlo
<Innerina> Pidgin non mi si logga a msn NONOSTANTE abbia fatto tutto quanto qua... http://blog.andreineculau.com/2010/11/pidgin-and-msn-certificate-error-for-omega-contacts-msn-com/
<roxdragon> mmm
<Innerina> Scusate, finalmente ora va...
<Innerina> l'aggiornamento di Pidgin ha rimesso i vecchi certificati, mentre dovevano rimanere quelli del 2010! ^^
<Innerina> *solo quelli del 2010
<Innerina> ah come chiudo da terminale il nautilus?
<Innerina> Sono root
<stevr1it> ho un piccolo problemino, ho in samba 3 link a due hardisk sata in questo pc, tutto va bene finchè non riavvio il pc, non riesco più a rivedere i link chenon sono cambiati come link ma non sono visibili a meno che non li ricerchi e ricolleghi ancora con samba. Come posso fare affinchè siamo stabilmente collegati in samba?
<roxdragon> Innerina, non lavorare mai da root
<roxdragon> chiudi con la x
<roxdragon> stevr1it, non ho ben capito
<Innerina> Ah ok, ho dovuto usarlo perché non riuscivo a rimuovere manualmente i file dei certificati di pidgin...
<Innerina> cioè non mi dava Taglia o Elimina normalmente ^^
<Innerina> cmq adesso è tutto a posto
<roxdragon> ok ma attenzione a quello che fai con root ^^
<Innerina> Lo so...
<stevr1it> roxdragon, ciao,
<roxdragon> ciao stevr1it
<stevr1it> roxdragon, cerco di spiegarmi. ho samba attivo su qeusto pc
<stevr1it> roxdragon, con 3 link che vedo in rete dal portatile
<stevr1it> roxdragon, due link sono su due hardisk interni sata
<stevr1it> roxdragon, quando riavvio il pc li vedo ancor ain rete ma non riesco ad aprirli,
<stevr1it> per riaprirli devo andare su samba e ricercare gli hardisk - link a salvare
<stevr1it> rox ciao sai aiutarmi?
<stevr1it> credo sia un settaggio sbaglaito degli hardisk
<roxdragon> stevr1it, mal che vada... mmm
<roxdragon> allora io sto cominciando a configurare samba
<stevr1it> roxdragon, eppure a prima vista quando riavvio gli hardisk mantengono lo stesso nome e denominazione,
<stevr1it> samba funziona benissimo sul 3 link che non è su hardisk sata
<roxdragon> cioe all avvio del pc non riesci a riaccedere agli hdd? come se cambiassero indirizzo?
<stevr1it> credo siano configurati male nel file di configurazione
<stevr1it> roxdragon, si esatto
<stevr1it> ma restano le stesse sigle e nominativi
<roxdragon> potresti provare a postarmi il file di config?
<stevr1it> ok dove lo trovo?
<Innerina> scusate, mi dimentico sempre se il mio Ubuntu è a 32 bit...
<Innerina> come faccio a controllare da terminale?
<stevr1it> roxdragon, come si chiama il file di config e dove lo trovo?
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<stevr1it> pastebin
<stevr1it> ! pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> roxdragon,  fatto ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/538475/
<roxdragon> eccomi spe
<roxdragon> Innerina,  uname -a
<Innerina> i686 è 32 Bit?
<marcotux> si dovrebbe, senno ci sarebbe amd64
<roxdragon> stevr1it, come mai fstab????
<roxdragon> si Innerina
<Innerina> Allora ricordavo bene... lo so sono scema a scordarmelo sempre XD
<roxdragon> tranquilla :)
<roxdragon> !chat | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> Sto installando Google Earth 6, per quello chiedevo ^^
<roxdragon> okok
<stevr1it> roxdragon,  che file volevi di config?
<roxdragon> stevr1it, cat /etc/samba/smdb.conf
<roxdragon> oppure prova con
<roxdragon> stevr1it, cat /etc/samba/smdb
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> roxdragon,  non esistono
<roxdragon> stevr1it,  ls /etc/samba/*
<stevr1it> roxdragon,  trovato : http://paste.ubuntu.com/538477/
<roxdragon> stevr1it,  ok tu per farlo funzionare come fai ogni volta?
<stevr1it> roxdragon,  lo apro da administratore e cerco nuovamente il link e po lo salvo, allora va
<roxdragon> stevr1it,  hai provato a leggere
<roxdragon> !samba | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<stevr1it> roxdragon,  mi dice bash: !samba: event not found
<stevr1it> l'ho letto ma non mi aiuta
<roxdragon> O_O non era un comando ^^
<Innerina> done it, anche questo sembra funzionare...
<roxdragon> :) bene Innerina
<Innerina> grazie roxdragon, vado ^^
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-01
<layn> salve
<ray__> Hi
<ray__> ciao
<ray__> :D
<andrea-new> buonasera
<andrea-new> c'è  qualcuno che mi può aiutare con i driver?
<andrea-new> qualcuno mi più aiutare con i driver?
<cristian_> giorno
<Sillanzio> Buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente  aiutarmi a risolvere un problema di tastiera su AcerOne 110?
<Odo> Giorno
<cristian_> gg
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
 * tintu ciao a tutti
<tintu> ragazzi mi son sparite le barre in alto e in basso del desktop
<tintu> torno subito
<ubuwin> Ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di un aiuto
<ubuwin> in questo momento sono su live cd
<ubuwin> avevo e ho ubuntu 10.10..Per motivi di lavoro hio dovuto installare win7 in un altra partizione
<ubuwin> ora devo ripristinare il grub ma se do sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuwin> mi da un errore
<ubuwin> mi dice che non è montata
<ubuwin> vi mando sudo fdisk -l
<ubuwin> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuwin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538575/
<ubuwin> non è che devo installare il grub su dev/sda1
<ubuwin> ma mi sembra strano perche gia una volta dovevo ripristinare il grub e ricordo di averlo fatto sull'intero disco
<massimo18> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<massimo18> ubuwin: segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubuwin> massimo18: è quello che ho fatto
<ubuwin> ma quando vado a dare sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuwin> mi da
<massimo18> ubuwin: sicuro di aver seguito bene la guida?
<ubuwin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538576/
<Guest88868> ciao a tutti
<ubuwin> massimo18: penso di si
<massimo18> ubuwin: riprovaci magari con più calma
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<Guest88868> non riesco ad installare msttcorefonts, mi da un errore strano
<Guest88868> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ubuwin, hai montato dev sys e proc?
<ubuwin> massimo18: ok
<glpiana> Guest88868, mostraci l'errore
<glpiana> !paste | Guest88868
<ubot-it> Guest88868: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuwin> glpiana: no mi sa di no...perche l'altra volta avevo dato un semplice sudo grub-install /dev/sda e tutto era andato bene
<ubuwin> ora ripeto la guida
<Guest88868> ora lo mostro
<glpiana> ubuwin, se segui la guida vedrai che devi fare un po' di operazioni prima di dare il comando di installazione di grub. che poi non serve quello. devi fare l'update di grub
<ubuwin> ah ok
<ubuwin> allora mi metto all'opera
<Guest88868> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<glpiana> Guest88868, chiudi tutti i gestori che hai aperti
<glpiana> Guest88868, e dimmi come stai provando a installare sti font
<Guest88868> li installo da terminale
<glpiana> Guest88868, con che comando?
<Guest88868> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ubuwin> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538580/
<glpiana> Guest88868, ok, dallo ora interminale e poi se da errore metti tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<ubuwin> glpiana: ora non mi vede win
<glpiana> ubuwin, puoi mettere su pastebin la sequenza dei comandi che hai dato?
<ubuwin> certo
<Guest88868> come chiudo i gestori che ho aperti?
<glpiana> Guest88868, diepnde da cosa c'è aperto. nel dubbio riavvia il pc e torna qui
<Guest88868> ok glpiana!
<ubuwin> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538582/
<glpiana> ubuwin, continua con la guida e smonta le directory. dopodichè riavvia e vedi se ubuntu parte. se parte vieni qui con la tua installazione
<ubuwin> ok..
<ubuwin> glpiana: a dopo
<mefi> ciao
<[anubi]> buondì
<maubuntu> glpiana: ciao sono rientrato con la mia installazione
<maubuntu> glpiana: windows non me lo ha rilevato
<glpiana> maubuntu, eri ubuwin?
<maubuntu> glpiana: sisi
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> maubuntu, dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | maubuntu
<ubot-it> maubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maubuntu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538584/
<maubuntu> glpiana: ok me lo ha riconosciuto
<maubuntu> glpiana: un altra cosa
<maubuntu> quando ho riavviato mi da dato un errore sul montaggio del volume dove ho installato win
<maubuntu> mi sa che ho dei problemi nell' fstab
<glpiana> maubuntu, controlla cosa dice dmesg al riguardo
<maubuntu> glpiana: mio dio...dmesg...è lunghissima
<glpiana> maubuntu, vai su sistema amministrazione, visualizzatore file di registro
<glpiana> maubuntu, lo trovi anche lì dmesg e lo puoi scorrere
<maubuntu> glpiana: è strano... appeno ho aperto mi ha dato questi errori
<maubuntu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maubuntu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538586/
<maubuntu> glpiana: comunque mi sa che ho capito xke mi da l'errore sul montaggio del disco
<glpiana> maubuntu, ma lo ha aperto ugualmente?
<maubuntu> glpiana: sisi
<glpiana> maubuntu, eco, quindi a cosa è dovuto?
<maubuntu> glpiana: il mio disco con win si chiama Nuovo Volume
<maubuntu> nell'fstab
<maubuntu> è montato su
<glpiana> maubuntu, con lo psazio in mezzo? in fstab? mannò dai
<glpiana> *spazio
<maubuntu> nono aspetta
<maubuntu> guarda
<maubuntu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538587/
<maubuntu> glpiana: me lo ha generato ntfs-3g in modo automatico
<glpiana> !uuid
<ubot-it> uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<glpiana> maubuntu, digita sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<maubuntu> ok fatto
<glpiana> maubuntu, che cosa ha dato come risposta?
<maubuntu> /dev/sda1: LABEL="Riservato per il sistema" UUID="1A3282F03282CFE5" TYPE="ntfs"
<glpiana> 1211F82466ED697E
<glpiana> maubuntu, devi modificare fstab e mettere il valore che ti ha dato ora
<maubuntu> ma questo è quello riservato per il sistema
<glpiana> 1A3282F03282CFE5
<glpiana> maubuntu, aspetta
<maubuntu> è la partizione da 100mb che crea quel maledettissimo windows
<glpiana> maubuntu, digita sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<maubuntu> /dev/sda2: UUID="30D291E1D291AB9A" TYPE="ntfs"
<maubuntu> ho capitooo
<maubuntu> glpiana:
<glpiana> maubuntu, è comuqnue differente
<glpiana> modifica fstab
<maubuntu> avevo messo la riga nellfstab prima di installare win
<glpiana> oh già
<maubuntu> quindi ora al posto di una partizione ce ne sono 2
<maubuntu> e non posso fare aprire direttamente ntfs-3g e faccio fare a lui
<maubuntu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maubuntu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538589/
<maubuntu> glpiana: dovrebbe andare beneù
<glpiana> maubuntu, ma che te ne fai in fstab di sda1?
<maubuntu> glpiana: lol mi sa che hai ragione...
<maubuntu> glpiana: lo elimino
<maubuntu> glpiana: l'ho commentato
<maubuntu> con #
<maubuntu> glpiana: grazie x l'aiuto e soprattutto x la pazienza
<[anubi]> glpiana sei un mito =)
<glpiana> ?
<Shin3> o_O
<nicotano> buongiorno
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: buon giorno
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: grazie per avermi aiutato a risolvere quel bug
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: relativo a modprobe
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: :)
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: volevo sapere
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: una volta che questi bug vengono scovati
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: viene reso disponibile un aggiornamento per Ubuntu?
<jester-> quando risolto lo dovrebbe fare l'ordinario upgrade
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ma io ho fatto l'upgrade tramite l'apposita procedura ma non l'ha risolto
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: infatti mi hai detto tu come fare
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: perch* il bug non è ancora stato risolto
<mlazzari2> giorno
<cristian_> scaricato file .run
<cristian_> drive scheda nvidia
<cristian_> come istallo adesso questi aggiornamento
<glpiana> !nvidia | cristian_
<ubot-it> cristian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<cristian_> lo stavo leggendo ma quelli che ho ora li devo disistallare
<glpiana> cristian_, eh, disisntallali
<cristian_> mi rimane pannello nvidia
<cristian_> rimuovo anche quello
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti
<_Matt_> scusate per kubuntu posso chiedere qui??
<glpiana> _Matt_, sì
<cristian_> Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.21.run"
<_Matt_> ok, allora io dovrei mettere le impostazioni del mio proxy su kubuntu, ma nella sezione Proxy riesco ad inserire ip e porta, ma il pallino di spunta per il nome utente e password rimangono grigi e non posso inserirli. sapete come posso fare??
<cristian_> rimuovo anche quello                                                                           ragazzi mi da errore
<cristian_> istallazione la devo fare da fuori la schermata grafica??
<cristian_> ALT F2 NON MI VA LOL
<Cyanide_> ciao continuo ad avere questo fastidioso problema ad ogni avvio si disabilitano gli effetti visivi potrei farne a meno ma vorrei capire perché
<glpiana> Cyanide_, gnome o kde?
<Cyanide_> glpiana, ciao caro scusa stavo mangiando gnome
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> Cyanide_, condito come?
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> Cyanide_, ascolta, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni d'avvio e controlla di non avere qualche roba relativa a metacity
<Cyanide_> agio olio e peperoncino
<Cyanide_> ok
<Cyanide_> no niente relativo a metacity
<glpiana> Cyanide_, hai mica un file xorg.conf?
<Cyanide_> glpiana, no ho controllato
<glpiana> Cyanide_, allora nonzo. puoi provare a resettare gnome, ma prima proverei a creare un nuovo utente e a vedere come si comporta
<Cyanide_> ok ora lo faccio casomai raso gnome
<Cyanide_> grazie
<lucazade1> Ciao! E' possibile sincronizzare con UbuntuOne una cartella non residente nella $HOME ma in un altra partizione (ad esempio /media/hd1/cartella)?
<glpiana> lucazade1, se clicchi col destro sulla directory nel menu ubuntuone cosa appare?
<lucazade1> glpiana, solo nascondi pannello.. le altre voci sono disabilitate
<ray_> ciao!
<glpiana> lucazade1, mentre su qualsiasi directory della tua home?
<lucazade1> glpiana nelle cartelle nella home appare "condividi questa cartella"
<glpiana> lucazade1, ok, aspetta che guardo se c'è qualche opzione da attivare
<lucazade1> grazie.. mi sembra una limitazione strana
<under> Ciao, quando cerco da avviare ubuntu da live mi dice: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC e rimane sulla schermata nera. Cosa posso fare?
<Cyanide_> glpiana, allora sul nuovo utente nessun problema sul vecchio il problema rimane anche dopo aver eliminato codeste cartelle .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity ne dimentico qualcuna?
<Steeler> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> l'ho messo sul forum per non andare in flood --> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,427735.0.html
<glpiana> Cyanide_, .gnome2_private .config .local  ma perderai impostazioni anche di altri programmi
<glpiana> under, non dovrebbe darti problemi quel messaggio. non procede il caricamento?
<Cyanide_> ok
<under> Poi dice: kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesnt work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report.
<filo1234> Steeler: ti viene in mente che il disco possa essere morto a questo punto?
<glpiana> lucazade1, non trovo nulla al riguardo. ma forse puoi aggirare la cosa
<lucazade1> glpiana tipo? symlink?
<under> glpiana: il problema è che mi sa che si è rotto il pc. Ieri è saltata la corrente e quando vado ad accendere il pc, Windows non boota,  la schermata del bios dura troppo
<filo1234> o il fs ormai andato a fare la spesa
<glpiana> lucazade1, devi creare un collegamento alla directory incrimanata e piazzarlo ad esempio nella tua home
<Steeler> filo1234 si è morto ma i dati ci stanno ancora dentro
<filo1234> Steeler: si ma se è morto è difficile che possa recuperarli
<lucazade1> glpiana ci avevo pensato.. amaro.. deve essere hardcoded da qualche parte
<glpiana> under, ma produce un solo bip quando lo accendi e ne fa di più?
<under> glpiana: manco uno
<glpiana> lucazade1, io l'ho fatto da nautilus, senza troppo menarmela con ste sottigliezze ;)
<Steeler> filo1234 si ok, cmq FATE BACKUP PIU' SPESSO
<glpiana> under, ne ha mai fatti?
<filo1234> Steeler: noi?
<under> glpiana: no
<glpiana> Steeler, sì lo si sa che si deve fare i backup
<lucazade1> glpiana.. ci provo.. grazie cmq
<glpiana> under, ah ok, magari l'altoparlante è staccato
<Steeler> glpiana, gia :(
<glpiana> under, se entri nel bios vede tutte le periferiche e la ram?
<under> glpiana: nel setup dici?
<glpiana> under, si chiama setup sul tuo pc? sarà quello
<lucazade1> under provato a avviare il cdlive con "noapic" come parametro di boot del kernel?
<under> lucazade1: no. ma è strano che se vado dove dice 'cerca errori nell'hard disk' mi da' sempre quel kernel panic? forse si è sputtanato l'hard disk
<grish> hi there
<grish> italiano?
<glpiana> !english | grish
<ubot-it> grish: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<grish> ragazzi ho un problema col network
<grish> posso postare qui?
<K99Brain> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucazade1> glpiana ho provato a fare un collegamento della cartella con nautilus e piazzarlo dentro la cartella UbuntuOne.. ma non la sincronizza
<glpiana> lucazade1, e non appare neanche l'opzione?
<lucazade1> glpiana piazzando il collegamento alla cartella al fuori di UbuntuOne (nella $home) compare condivi questa cartella.. ma non sincronizza
<salvatore> ciao raga non mi parte più il bluetooth che fare???
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> lucazade1, a me sul cliccando sul collegamento non appare condividi e appare sincronizza
<lucazade1> glpiana dentro la cartella ubuntuone? funziona?
<glpiana> lucazade1, io l'ho messo in home
<glpiana> in ubuntuone da solo condividi
<lucazade1> glpiana, in ubuntuone da solo condividi, fuori solo sincronizza.. ma sincronizza non funziona
<lucazade1> da te?
<glpiana> lucazade1, io se in ubuntuone do condividi crasha nautilus LOL
<lucazade1> ahahah
<lucazade1> perfetto
<glpiana> lucazade1, ma se la metti ubuntuone dovrebbe automaticamente sincronizzarla
<lucazade1> se metto la cartella fisica si, il symlink no purtroppo
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> lucazade1, non so dirti, spiacente
<filo1234> fai un hard link
<lucazade1> filo1234 stavo leggendo questa soluzione in un bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/406930
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 406930 in ubuntuone-client "Add symlink handling" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<lucazade1> come si fa praticamente?
<lucazade1> ln -s cartella1 cartella2 ?
<misterblu> ciao a tutti, avrei un prob con evolution non vedo tutti i messaggi, ovvero il messaggio si apre ma non contiene niente e so che c'è del testo, che faccio?
<misterblu> ciao overme
<filo1234> lucazade1: uhm è una dir
<filo1234> mi pare non si possano fare gli hard link tra directory
<filo1234> e nemmeno su fs differenti
<glpiana> misterblu, controlla le tue opzioni di visualizzazione anzitutto
<filo1234> lucazade1: comunque ln e basta senza -s -s appunto softlink
<lucazade1> filo1234: ok
<grish> ragazzi ho un problema con la rete wireless, posso postare il problema?
<glpiana> grish, spiega
<lucazade1> filo1234 infatti "non è possibile fare un hard link a una directory"
<filo1234> lucazade1: ricordavo bien
<misterblu> glpiana, non ho niente di strano, in anteprima se la attivo lo vedo ma se apro il messaggio niente
<glpiana> misterblu, boh
<grish> glpiana: ubuntu non mi rileva più alcuna rete wireless! Com'è possibile? Io usavo Karmic, ho fatto l'aggiornamento a Lucid e ho riscontrato questo problema quindi sono tornato indietro formattando e reinstallando ma il problema adesso è anche su Karmic (non era mai successo).... Ho cercato ovunque sul web ma non sono riuscito a trovare una risposta, così ho provato la versione live di Maverick Meerkat ma non riesco a vedere nessun
<glpiana> grish, scheda wifi interna o usb?
<misterblu> ogni tanto mi dà un errore " errore  durante la generazione elenco ..."
<grish> scheda interna
<glpiana> grish, digita lspci   e incolla su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | grish
<ubot-it> grish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grish> glpiana: sto scrivendo da un altro computer che ha windows, come faccio a copiare l'output del terminale?
<glpiana> grish, non hai modo di collegarlo via cavo?
<grish> no
<glpiana> grish, per copiare l'ouput selezioni, tatso destro copia e poi tasto destro incolla, come su qualsiasi applicazione
<grish> glpiana: sto scrivendo da un altro computer, come faccio a copiare ed incollare??
<marcotux> se hai un pendrive potresti salvarlo come testo, e poi da windows incolli su paste
<glpiana> grish, quante volte devo scriverlo?
<glpiana> grish, per copiare l'ouput selezioni, tatso destro copia e poi tasto destro incolla, come su qualsiasi applicazione
<filo1234> glpiana: fai copia e incolla
<glpiana> filo1234, e come faccio a copiare e incollare?
<filo1234> per copiare l'ouput selezioni, tatso destro copia e poi tasto destro incolla, come su qualsiasi applicazione
<glpiana> hihihihihihihi
<glpiana> grish, fai come suggerisce marcotux
<grish> glpiana: sto facendo un attimo
<glpiana> anche se senza cavo poi la vedo grama, comunque...
<grish> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538648/
<marcotux> per cercare nei repo si fa così apt-cache search pacchetto ?
<glpiana> marcotux, sì
<glpiana> marcotux, pacchetto o descrizione
<marcotux> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> grish, dai lsmod | grep ath5k   e dimmi solo se elenca qualcosa
<glpiana> grish, non stare lì a copiare, non voglio vederlo l'output
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<grish> glpiana: si si
<grish> mi dice qualcosa
<glpiana> grish, oki, ora sudo rmmod ath5k
<glpiana> grish, dimmi se se ne sta uin silenzio sta volta
<glpiana> *in
<grish> glpiana: niente
<grish> glpiana: silenzio di tomba
<glpiana> grish, ora dai sudo modprobe ath5k
<grish> glpiana: niente neanche qui
<glpiana> grish, ora digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> grish, questo vorrei vederlo invece
<grish> glpiana: si si
<grish> si vede
<glpiana> grish, su pastebin
<marcotux> una domanda, per capire meglio una cosa, ma /etc/gai.conf gestisce in qualche modo la rete e come gestire gli indirizzi? chiedo perchè ho modificato un parametro per dare precedenza ad ipv4
<grish> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538649/
<grish> glpiana: novità?
<glpiana> grish, scusa un attimo
<glpiana> grish, che versione di ubutnu?10.10?
<grish> glpiana:  9.10
<glpiana> grish, 32 o 64 bit?
<grish> glpiana: ma comunque non va nè con Karmic, nè con Lucid nè con Maverick
<grish> glpiana: 32
<glpiana> grish, scrivi uname -a    e dimmi se il numero è 2.6.31-22
<grish> si
<glpiana> grish, scarica sto pacchetto http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-meta/linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic_2.6.31.22.35_i386.deb
<marcotux> direi stessa cosa di prima, da pen drive
<glpiana> :)
<marcotux> sudo dpkg -i linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic_2.6.31.22.35_i386.deb dopo, glpiana concordi?
<glpiana> marcotux, io sarei andato di doppio click :D
<marcotux> ehehehe io sono ancora più per la vecchia scuola :)
<grish> glpiana: a fine installazione mi dice impossibile scaricare tutti i file richiesti. In altre parole non mi installa il pacchetto
<marcotux> dipendenze allora mi sa
<glpiana> grish, ok, chiudi e apri un terinale, dai il comando di marcotux e vediamo che pachci vuole
<glpiana> grish, io spero che il motivo per cui non puoi attaccargli un cavo ethernet sia mooolto serio
<marcotux> grish, importante che lo dai dove c'è il file deb
<grish> che comando devo dare??
<glpiana> <marcotux> sudo dpkg -i linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic_2.6.31.22.35_i386.deb
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ciao, potresti togliermi una curiosità? Cosa spinge jester ed altri utenti ad aiutare i nuovi utenti Ubuntu? Ad esempio la Microsoft guadagna sulle licenze...
<marcotux> copialo su Desktop magari e dai sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic_2.6.31.22.35_i386.deb
<glpiana> !chat | JohnRossiSmith
<ubot-it> JohnRossiSmith: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> marcotux, magari non Desktop ma Scrivania
<JohnRossiSmith> ubot-it: scusa non ho capito cosa volevi dirmi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcotux> ah ok, si, mi ricordavo la vecchia versione
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ti invitava ad andare su un canale più adatto per la tua domanda :)
<JohnRossiSmith> ok grazie amico
<grish> glpiana: nada, mi dice che problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione
<marcotux> grish, dovrebbe dirti cosa manca
<glpiana> grish, facci vedere
<grish> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538671/
<glpiana> grish, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.31/linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-22-generic_2.6.31-22.24_i386.deb scarica anche questo e installalo prima dell'altro
<marcotux> si
<marcotux> stesso modo sudo dpkg -i ecc ecc
<grish> glpiana:
<grish> fatto
<grish> e mò?
<glpiana> grish, li hai messi tutti e due?
<grish> si
<marcotux> se ricordo bene quando mancano dipendenze, dovrebbe poi finite di configurale il pacchetto quando ha ottenuto cosa mancava
<grish> non mi ha restituito niente però
<glpiana> grish, riavvia il pc
<glpiana> grish, dimmi quando hai riavviato
<grish> ah un'informazione, ho estratto un file *.bz2, come lo installo?
<glpiana> grish, dipende da cosa contiene
<grish> file install
<grish> credo lo debba compilare con make makeinstall
<grish> giusto'
<grish> ?
<marcotux> hai il necessario?
<glpiana> grish, prima di compilare, sei sicuro che il rpogramma in questione non sia già negli archivi?
<glpiana> caffè
<marcotux> se no mettiti build-essential mi pare
<grish> ma come faccio a prenderlo se non mi posso connettere ad internet?
<marcotux> mmm bella domanda
<grish> glpiana: grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<grish> funziona, funziona!
<marcotux> ;)
<marcotux> grish, cos'è che volevi compilare comunque?
<grish> wicd
<filo1234> !wicd | grish
<ubot-it> grish: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<marcotux> dovrebbe esserci nei repo
<marcotux> da apt o dal gestore pacchetti dovresti installarlo senza problemi
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti....vorrei sapere se posso scaricare ed installare pro evolution soccer 11 sul mio linux ubuntu.... rispondetemi....grazie
<filo1234> giuseppe_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,385095.0.html
<glpiana> grish, lascia stare wicd se network manager funziona
<grish> glpiana: si infatti
<grish> glpiana: ragazzi vorrei sapere cosa mi avete fatto fare e qual'era il problema
<grish> giusto in caso servisse a qualcun'altro
<glpiana> grish, atheros 5001 ha bisogno dei driver presenti nel pacchetto backports
<glpiana> grish, perchè lo si sa? perchè è passata molta gente con quella scheda a cui non andava il wifi :)
<marcotux> solo per info, ma esiste anche una netinstall su ubuntu? sono un po in confusione, credo di averlo usato sempro solo con debian
<DAMN3dg1rl> marcotux, ubuntu-minimal si chiama
<marcotux> ah ecco, buono a sapersi
<grish> glpiana: marcotux  grazie mille! Buona serata
<marcotux> di niente, ciao :)
<marcotux> azz troppo tardi
<giuseppe_> dove posso scaricare pes 11 per linux?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, ah esiste pes per linux? da quando?
<giuseppe_> non lo so...e x questo che sto chiedendo.... :)
<filo1234> giuseppe_: hai letto il post?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, oki, te lo dico io, non esiste :)
<giuseppe_> si ma non ce lo proprio pes....
<filo1234> [RISOLTO] Installare Pro Evolution Soccer (PES) 2010 con Playonlinux
<filo1234> 15:55 < filo1234> giuseppe_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,385095.0.html
<glpiana> giuseppe_, sai che non è legale scaricare e non acquistare?
<giuseppe_> si....
<glpiana> ok, segui il link che ti ha dato fila e chiudiamo il discorso allora :)
<filo1234> vabè se hai il sw leggi il post se non ce l'hai compratelo e leggi il post dopo
<filo1234> grazie glpiano
<giuseppe_> ok grazie tante.... :)
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> olà nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<marcotux> io vado, ciao, a stasera
<ilmerovingio> ciao a tutti
<ilmerovingio> uso ubuntu 10.10 amd64 con driver ATI aggiornati all'ultima relase
<ilmerovingio> ho problemi quando visualizzo contenuti flash (pacchetto proprietario Adobe aggiornato all'ultima versione)
<ilmerovingio> in quanto spesso visualizzo un box grigio al posto per esempio del player di youtube, ho già googhelato e cercato su forum etc...
<ilmerovingio> in parecchi propongono una soluzione, in tanti altre.... quella ufficiale qualcuno la conosce?
<OverMe> ilmerovingio, sempre o solo qualche volta?
<ilmerovingio> ciao OverMe, guarda succede sempre
<nicotano> ilmerovingio, che versione hai installato, io con quella dei repo non ho problemi con versione 64 bit
<ilmerovingio> cioè, visualizzo magari
<ilmerovingio> il filmato o il contenuto flash
<ilmerovingio> es. youtube, il video va a volte per tutta la durata
<ilmerovingio> tante volte tempo 2 secondi ed al posto del player c'è un box grigio
<Cristian_> Ciao
<ilmerovingio> nicotano ho installato anche io quella dei repo
<OverMe> ilmerovingio, da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnas|ndis|nsplug'
<OverMe> vediamo se c'è installato solo quello corretto
<Cristian_> Ragazzi ho aggiornato i drive video ma al riavvio ho solo login testuale
<ilmerovingio> ho fatto un nopaste
<ilmerovingio> http://nopaste.info/af0831782f.html
<Cristian_> Come recupero la parte grafica ?
<OverMe> si il plugin è corretto
<ilmerovingio> ciao <Cristian_>, può essere che la configurazione del demone x si sia incasinata
<ilmerovingio> che driver hai installato?
<Cristian_> Ultimi drive nvidiA
<ilmerovingio> OverMe, le ho provate tutte. Ho letto diverse soluzioni su forum etc (anche il forum ufficiale in inglese)
<ilmerovingio> non ne sono venuto a capo
<Cristian_> Provato ctr alt spazzio ma nulla
<Cristian_> Qualche consiglio in merito
<OverMe> ilmerovingio, per fare una prova, rimuovi la cartella .macromedia nella home e rinomina la cartella .mozilla (come ti pare) e riavvia firefox
<ilmerovingio> ok
<ilmerovingio> ho fatto, mo ho fatto partire un video
<ilmerovingio> vediamo se si pianta
<ilmerovingio> sembra andare
<ilmerovingio> o almeno non si è ancora piantato :D
<ilmerovingio> faccio ancora un paio di prove e ti so dire, grazie intanto OverMe
<OverMe> ilmerovingio, di nulla, fammi sapere se migliora
<Odo>  
<fede> buonasera
<fede> o  amule adunanza che crasha in continuazione sapete il perche'
<ilmerovingio> fede perchè è scritto male :D a parte gli scherzi
<ilmerovingio> hai messo l'ultima?
<fede> ma ho la versione
<ilmerovingio> sono tutte basate su amule ma su versioni vecchie
<fede> 2010.1
<fede> ho questa versione
<fede> ma di punto in bianco se messo a  crashare
<fede> fino a  un asettimana fa nadava bene
<fede> andava
<ilmerovingio> hai installato nuovi programmi
<fede> no
<fede> tutto come prima
<ilmerovingio> o pacchetti che potrebbero andar in conflitto?
<ilmerovingio> hai provato a rimuovere e reinstallare?
<fede> a   ubuntu a fatto degli aggiornamenti
<ilmerovingio> prova a disinstallare e reinstallare, se non cambia niente prova ad installare tramire repo o compilare tu i sorgenti
<fede> ma vediamo
<ilmerovingio> spara un sudo apt-get remove --purge amule*
<fede> nn sono capace a compilare le sorgenti
<ilmerovingio> e poi prova a reinstallarlo ocn i pacchetti
<fede> ma speigami una cosa nel termionale devo scrivere anche sudo
<ilmerovingio> sisi
<ilmerovingio> "sudo apt-get remove --purge amule*"
<ilmerovingio> senza virgolette
<fede> e proviamo
<fede> grazie epr  ora
<fede> per
<Dade_> salve a tutti
<Dade_> sono su kubuntu attualmente ma ho un problema con la mia scheda wirless ho l'ultima versione di kubuntu
<glpiana> ola
<Dade_> salve glpiana ho un problema con la rete wirless
<glpiana> Dade_, l'hai già esposto?
<Dade_> si glpiana
<glpiana> <Dade_> sono su kubuntu attualmente ma ho un problema con la mia scheda wirless ho l'ultima versione di kubuntu
<glpiana> Dade_, nei log vedo questo. apri un terminale e digita: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Dade_
<ubot-it> Dade_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JohnRossiSmith> salve, qualcuno sa come cambiare la configurazione audio o driver della scheda sonora di un acer x3900 ?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, spiega cosa vuoi ottenere
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: l'audio non mi sembra ok, sento un po' metallico e senza alti, in alsamixer non si possono regolare i treeble e i bass
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, no da alsamixer non si può
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: in un vecchio pc che avevo era possibile invece
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, con alsamixer?
<Dade_> glpiana:  ecco qui è l'ultima periferica
<Dade_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538711/
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: avevo una audigy 2 ZS
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: si con alsamixer da terminale
<glpiana> Dade_, sei sul pc in questione ora?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, probabile che il comportamento cambi da scheda a scheda
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: sono sul pc ma linux ce l'ho su hd usb, adesso in windows xp
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, se vuoi, apri alsamixer allargalo per bene per visualizzare i vari canali e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | JohnRossiSmith
<ubot-it> JohnRossiSmith: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ok riavvio e ti faccio sapere perchè sono su xp asp a presto
<glpiana> Dade_, sei svenuto?
<Dade_> eccomi glpiana scusa  si ci sono
<Dade_> ora collegato in ethernet
<glpiana> Dade_, versione di ubuntu?
<Dade_> kubuntu .10.10
<glpiana> Dade_, 32 o 64 bit?
<glpiana> ah no fa nulla
<Dade_> 64
<glpiana> tanto sei collegato. spe che ti dico cosa installare
<Dade_> Grazie
<glpiana> Dade_, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<Dade_> glpiana:  ecco qui maggiori informazioni Linux Notebook 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Dade_, non serve, se sei collegato fa da sè :)
<Dade_> mi dice che alcuni pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddifatte
<glpiana> Dade_, metti su pastebin tutto l'output
<glpiana> !paste  |da
<ubot-it> da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dade_> ecco qui : http://paste.ubuntu.com/538716/
<glpiana> Dade_, allora, prima dobbiamo aggiornare il sistema
<glpiana> Dade_, sudo apt-get update
<Dade_> sto procedendo in effetti  non ci ho nemmeno pensato dato che ho appena istallato
<Dade_> ma ero in rete durante l'installazione
<glpiana> Dade_, quando termina digita: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Dade_, è normale che non sia aggiornato in partenza
<Dade_> stavo già procedendo con dist-upgrade:D
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> Dade_, poi riavvii e torni qui
<Dade_> Ok
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ho pubblicato uno screenshot su http://imagebin.org/125621
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, fai partire un file audio e poi su alsamixer ti sposti sotto surround
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, abbassa il volume e senti se cambia qualcosa
<Dade_> eccomi qui glpiana
<glpiana> Dade_, dai sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<Dade_> glpiana:  solito problema
<Dade_> pacchetti danneggiati?
<Dade_> mi dice anche questo
<glpiana> Dade_, dai uname -a   e copiami la riga
<Dade_> glpiana: Linux Notebook 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Dade_, proviamo con: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<Dade_> glpiana: ok
<Dade_> ci siamo
<glpiana> Dade_, andato? allora riavvia e poi torna
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ho provato ad abbassare il volume master ma niente
<Dade_> glpiana: sta configurando i pacchetti
<Dade_> glpiana:  finito
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, master? e surround come ti dicevo hai provato?
<glpiana> Dade_, riavvia
<Dade_> Ok
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana:  va un poco poco poco meglio ma gli alti non si possono regolare lo stesso
<Dade_> glpiana:  eccomi di nuovo qui dopo il riavviao
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, abbassa tutto il surround
<glpiana> Dade_, apri un terminale e digita iwconfig
<glpiana> Dade_, e metti su pastebin
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ho provato ma poi non sento + quelle posteriori
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, a parte quello i toni mogliorano?
<glpiana> *migliorano
<Dade_> glpiana:  TI DICO SUBITO SENZA pastare mi rivela una interfaccia wirless in wla
<Dade_> wlan0
<glpiana> Dade_, sudo iwlist scan
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana:  di poco
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: non si sente come dovrebbe sentirsi
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, che pc hai detto che è?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: Acer X3900
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, hai le sei uscite dalla scheda audio?
<Dade_> glpiana:  allora wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down, il problema della mia sceda wirless è che devo premere il bottore per accenderla ma qui non capisco se è accesa o spenta perchè è sempre blu
<glpiana> Dade_, lo scopriamo subito. digita: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> Dade_, poi premi il tasto e vedi se appaiono scritte nuove
<Dade_> glpiana:  no niente scritte nuove
<glpiana> Dade_, premi ctrl+c e interrompi il comando
<glpiana> Dade_, scrivi rfkill list
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ci sei?
<Dade_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dade_> glpiana: ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/538723/
<glpiana> Dade_, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Dade_> glpiana:  scusa ma voglio apprendere in parole povere cosa stai controllando con questo ultimo comando?
<Dade_> glpiana:  comunque Fatto
<glpiana> Dade_, con il list ho visualizzato i blocchi eventualmente presenti, con un block cerco di sbloccare quello che è bloccato
<glpiana> Dade_, dai di nuovo sudo iwlist scan
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: http://www.acer.it/acer/datasheet.do;jsessionid=3520708C054AF3D34FDBA0A5C2B766DD.public_a_us004?LanguageISOCtxParam=it&sp=page18e&ctx2.c2att1=11&CountryISOCtxParam=IT&ctx1g.c2att92=218&kcond65e.c2att101=75966&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3542223307
<Dade_> glpiana:  solito risultato
<glpiana> Dade_, alloraridai rfkill list   e dimmi se ci sono ancora "yes"
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, in un temrinale: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Dade_> glpiana: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Dade_>         Soft blocked: yes
<Dade_> il resto è no
<glpiana> Dade_, oki, prova a ridare sudo rfkill unblock all   e poi di nuovo controlla con rfkill list
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, hai aperto il file?
<andrea> hello
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: si
<Aizram> sera :)
<andrea> ciao
<Dade_> glpiana:  ora è tutto no
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, in fondo al file, in un nuova riga aggiungi: snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig
<glpiana> Dade_, dai sudo iwlist scan
<DarkDea> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Dade_> glpiana:  ottimo ora mi fa lo scan delle reti
<DarkDea> sapete quali sono i canali che supportano il file sharing?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: fatto, ho tentato di salvare mi da errore
<glpiana> Dade_, bene, stacca il cavo e provala
<glpiana> !chat | DarkDea
<ubot-it> DarkDea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, che errore ti da?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana:
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: error: line 10: bad flagvector error: line 12: bad flagvector error: line 14: bad flagvector error: line 16: bad flagvector error: line 21: bad flagvector error: line 26: bad flagvector
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ma salva il file o no?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: si, sembra che l'ha salvato
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, controlla, digita cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf         e guarda se l'utlima rga è quella che hai aggiunto
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: si
<Dade_> glpiana:  dunque ora anche da interfaccia grafica va mi segna le reti ora devo controllare la password di accesso e provo
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, prova a riavviare
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, se non suona più non spaventarti :D
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Dade_, ok
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> jook
<Dade_> glpiana:  Ti ringrazio la mia domanda è al prossimo riavvio devo riabilitare l'interfaccia con il bottone?
<glpiana> Dade_, ho portato a riparare la sfera di cristallo. riavvia e vedi :D
<glpiana> Dade_, nel caso non andasse i comandi li hai dati e ce li hai in history
<glpiana> digita history nel temrinale e li vedrai elencati
<Dade_> glpiana:  Grazie pensavo ti fossi basato su questo fatto per abilitarmi il wirless  scusa
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ha suonato :-)
<DarkDea> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> Dade_, comunque dai sudo iwlist scan e vedi subito se è a posto o se devi fare qualcosa. ma se usi rfkill il tasto pens non serva premerlo
<glpiana> Dade_, ebbasta
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, ora prova a sentire qualcosa e apri alsamixer e vedi se ambia qualcosa
<glpiana> Dade_, scusa, ebbast non era per te :D ho sbagliato il nome
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: uguale
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, allora con la stessa procedura al posto di 6stack-dig metti 3stack-dig
<Dade_> glpiana:  tranquillo lo avevo immaginato
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, salvi e riavvii come prima
<lordzero> Salve
<lordzero> Hey
<glpiana> !ciao | lordzero
<ubot-it> lordzero: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lordzero> ciao
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: tutto come prima
<lordzero> sentite avrei un problema per ubuntu lucid 10.4
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, se ancora non va, qui c'è l'elenco delle opzioni che puoi provare per la tua scheda audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/538731/
<lordzero> a chi posso esporlo?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, altro non so dirti
<glpiana> !chiedi | lordzero
<ubot-it> lordzero: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lordzero> Ok scusate :)
<glpiana> :)
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: a cosa servono quelle opzioni?
<Dade_> glpiana: Ti devo ringraziare moltissimo ora la wirless va
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, a far funzionare correttamente le diverse schede audio che montano quei chipset
<glpiana> Dade_, bene :)
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: chissà perchè non l'ha riconosciuta automaticamente
<lordzero> allora il caratteri del browser firefox su ubuntu sono molto piccoli e vorrei ingrandire il tutto senza diminuire la qualità della grafica
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, l'ha riconosciuta, infatti suona. ma se hai problemi con i toni magari una di quelle opzioni migliora il suono o permette ad alsamixer di intervenire
<lordzero> ?
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> lordzero, prendi una schermata che ci facciamo  un'idea
<glpiana> !image | lordzero
<ubot-it> lordzero: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> lordzero, sai come fare?
<JohnRossiSmith> faccio delle prove e ti faccio sapere, grazie cmp
<lordzero> si, credo
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, :)
<lordzero> glpana: non sono noob xD
<glpiana> lordzero, non potevo saperlo :)
<Dade_> !ubuntu-chat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu-chat'
<Dade_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Macyb> Buonasera, per installare ubuntu avendo gia windows su disco fisso (avente 2 partizioni fatte dalla casa madre) che opzione devo scegliere dal cd?
<glpiana> !installazione | Macyb
<ubot-it> Macyb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> Macyb, occhio a usare interamente la secnda partizione: alcune installazioni di windows preconfezionate la usano come appogigo per loro applicazioni. se sparisce la partizione fa danno
<lordzero> glpana: ho risolto installando il pacchetto msttcorefonts
<lordzero> grazie lo stesso ;)
<lordzero> i*
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> ci stavi tenendo informati?
<glpiana> :D
<MuSh> Salve
<MuSh> Raga, ho appena installato ubuntu-server e volevo installare una macchina virtuale con WinXP. Essendo un server vorrei avere la possibilità di usare la macchina virtuale senza dover installare gnome e virtualbox e usare quindi l'interfaccia grafica. Ma gestire il tutto da remoto
<MuSh> Cosa posso usare?
<MuSh> ho letto di libvirt che sembra fare al caso mio ma non riesco a trovare una guida esauriente
<glpiana> MuSh, http://libvirt.org/
<Macyb> Intanto ringrazio per le informazioni date... Oltre a queste leggerò le guide e proverò ad installarlo... Arrivederci...
<MuSh> glpiana, ma serve al mio scopo? C'è qualche guida in italiano per caso?
<glpiana> Macyb, se poi incontri problemi torna qui :)
<glpiana> MuSh, non conosco sta roba ed esula dal topic del canale. se vuoi continuiamo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Macyb> glpiana : Ok grazie, molto gentile e disponibile...
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: quelle modifiche sembrano che non abbiano alcun potere sulla scheda
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, mi spiace
<fuser80> ciao qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?con ubuntu non riesco aconnettermi nella rete senza fili, mi riconosce le reti disponibili, ma quando vado a connettermi ve in ricerca e poi mi scrive "disconnesso si è ora fuori dalla rete"
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: è questione id hardware non compatibile con linux? su opensuse potrebbe funzionare?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, non ne ho idea :)
<fuser80> glpiana mi dai una mano?
<glpiana> fuser80, che scheda è?
<fuser80> non so...sono un pò ignornte in materia
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: sapresti aiutarmi riguardo a un problema audio?
<fuser80> ignorante
<glpiana> fuser80, è interna la scheda?
<fuser80> si
<glpiana> fuser80, digita lspci
<glpiana> !paste | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fuser80> non sono collegato con quel pc
<JohnRossiSmith> qualcuno se ne intende di audio???
<glpiana> !pazienza | JohnRossiSmith
<ubot-it> JohnRossiSmith: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> fuser80, attaccagli un cavo e collegati da lì
<fuser80> và bene, più tardi, grazie per il momento, ciao
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: pazienza significa che non c'è la soluzione al  problema?
<glpiana> JohnRossiSmith, non lo so, l'avessi saputo avrei detto "non c'è soluzione"
<glpiana> ciao fuser80
<JohnRossiSmith> glpiana: ok grazie cmq
<marcoluc> fh
<marcoluc> Buona sera, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Non riesco ad installare ubuntu server 10.10 in dual boot con XP sul mio portatile. Tutti i tentativi mi hanno dato come risposta un errore di grub (grub rescue>...)
<K99Brain> marcoluc, oltre al cd della versione server, hai a disposizione un cd live di ubuntu?
<marcoluc> si
<K99Brain> marcoluc, allora prova ad eseguire la procedura di ripristino di grub
<K99Brain> !grub | marcoluc
<ubot-it> marcoluc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<marcoluc> si pare che non ci sia storia, ho ripetuto la procedura diverse volte
<marcoluc> c'è evidentemente quancosa che sbaglio ma non riesco a capire cosa
<K99Brain> marcoluc, se ti si ferma al grub, è il grub il problema
<K99Brain> marcoluc, prova ad eseguire quella procedura, e se incontri problemi o errori riportali qui
<marcoluc> ok grazie provo
<marcoluc> un problema che avevo incontrato precedentemente seguendo la procedura che mi hai indicato è l'impossibilità di digitare la tilde e quindi il comando "cd ~" di cui non conosco il significato
<K99Brain> marcoluc, la tilde si fa con altgr + ì
<K99Brain> marcoluc, e bash la traduce in /home/tuoutente
<Cristian_> Nulla non si avvia
<K99Brain> marcoluc, quindi cd ~/Scrivania è lo stesso che cd /home/marcoluc/Scrivania
<Cristian_> Comunque leggevo di problemi con i drive 252 di invidia
<Cristian_> Rimango senza parte grafica
<mlazzari2> sera
<Cristian_> Devo trovAre una guida per vedere i passaggi se ho sbagliato qualche cosa
<sabrina> salve a tutti, per sbaglio ho fatto partire la partizione di ripristino di windows vista che mi ha rimosso dalla tabella delle partizioni la partizione dove ho tutti i dati, ora con una live vedo con gparted lo spazio che era destianto alla partizione come unallocated
<sabrina> come faccio a ritrovare i miei dati?
<K99Brain> sabrina, le speranze sono poche, ma puoi provare con testdisk
<marcoluc> niente ho fatto tutto come scritto, mi ritorna "error: no such partition."  "grub rescue>"
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, le non hai toccato nulla
<K99Brain> marcoluc, e durante la procedura di ripristino il comando grub-update te li ha trovai i kernel di ubuntu e xp ?
<sage79> salve. non so se è il canale adatto. sto compilando su ubuntu un firmware linux e ricevo il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/538760/
<DAMN3dg1rl> direi che puoi recuperare molto con tesdisk
<DAMN3dg1rl> facilmente
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, dovresti usare una live che lo includa
<marcoluc> K99Brain si XP c'era sicuro
<DAMN3dg1rl> non so se ubuntu lo abbia
<K99Brain> testdisk è nei repo
<K99Brain> basta installarlo
<K99Brain> anche da live
<sabrina> k99Brain nn lo trovo
<DAMN3dg1rl> in tal caso bisogna abilitare i repos esterni
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, sei in live ?
<K99Brain> sabrina, se sei da live, fai prima un sudo apt-get update
<sabrina> si
<sabrina> 10.04
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, apri un terminale
<K99Brain> sabrina, poi sudo apt-get install testdisk
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<K99Brain> marcoluc, fai vedere /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<K99Brain> !paste | marcoluc
<ubot-it> marcoluc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DAMN3dg1rl> alle righe dove leggi #deb toglii il #
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, le live hanno i repos chiusi
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, perchè???
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, non lo so, ma è cos'
<K99Brain> ma non mi pare, di solito basta un update
<sabrina> solo con l'update nn lo trova
<sabrina> ora sblocco i repo e provo
<K99Brain> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<K99Brain> è nell'universe
<sabrina> si sta installando, qualche dritta siccome mi pare di capire l'abbiate già usato?
<K99Brain> io per fortuna mai usato
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, ho qst problema: ogni volta che avvio pc (aspire 6930) la luminosità dello schermo è al minimo e devo aumentarla manualmente, anche se le impostazioni sono al massimo. qlc sa aiutarmi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> coldboy, prova a scriver questo intanto >>  sudo backlight set ee
<coldboy> grazie! ora provo e ti dico.
<coldboy> sudo: backlight: command not found
<coldboy> DAMN3dg1rl: sudo: backlight: command not found
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> coldboy, sto cercando di capire in che pacchetto sia
<coldboy> DAMN3dg1rl: grazie, posso fare qlc?
<DAMN3dg1rl> coldboy, al momento non mi viene nulla.. è un pacchetto di debian
<coldboy> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, credi che possa essere qlc da aggiornare? nn saprei xò ha appena fatto aggiornamento. asp mi sta venendo in mente che qst pc monta scheda video Nvidia, ho provato anche a vedere i settaggi lì ma nulla...
<DAMN3dg1rl> coldboy, non ti so aiutare..
<coldboy> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, grazie mille lo stesso x la disponibilità! :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> coldboy, np
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, ho qst problema: ogni volta che avvio pc (aspire 6930) la luminosità dello schermo è al minimo e devo aumentarla manualmente, anche se le impostazioni sono al massimo. qlc sa aiutarmi?
<Panaclerio_> appena avvio ubuntu ho una serie di messaggi di errori, vengono salvati da qualche parte per farveli vedere?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cena, a dopo :D
<Panaclerio_> appena avvio ubuntu ho una serie di messaggi di errori, vengono salvati da qualche parte per farveli vedere?
<remix_tj> Panaclerio_: certo, se dai il comando dmesg in teoria vedi tutti i messaggi di errore che sono stati generati dal kernel
<Macyb> Buonasera, in ubuntu come faccio ad accedere alla connessione internet? La connessione wifi la trova e si connette, il mio problema e' quello di inserire username e password... Come si potrebbe fare? (ho già letto le guide e mi risponde ai ping ecc...)
<Macyb> qualche soluzione?
<Anubi> sera
<Macyb> sera
<Anubi> che se dice?
<Macyb> uhm nulla a quanto pare...
<Macyb> nessuno aiuta
<Anubi> ottimo... considerando che ho bisogno di aiuto
<Macyb> anche io
<Macyb> :)
<Anubi> spara
<Macyb> riesco a collegarmi alla rete wifi ma non so trovare il modo di inserise username e password
<Anubi> :O scusa? non capisco, se riesci a connetterti dove le vuoi mettere ste cose?
<Macyb> per accedere ad internet
<Macyb> calma
<Macyb> in windows mi collego al wifi
<Macyb> poi ho fatto una connessione con username e password
<Macyb> senza di quella non riesco a entrare in internet... non so se hai capito
<Macyb> alla fine non ho capito molto nemmeno io
<Macyb> comunque senza quella non riesco ad accedere
<remix_tj> Macyb: ma hai alice a tempo?
<remix_tj> o alice flat?
<Macyb> ho alice tutto compreso (se si chiama cosi')
<remix_tj> ok, quindi hai l'adsl flat
<Macyb> si'
<Macyb> in pratica mi connetto wifi al router
<remix_tj> Macyb: in teoria non ti serve usare utente e password
<remix_tj> hai provato a navigare senza?
<Macyb> in pratica mi serve
<Macyb> senza non mi funziona internet
<remix_tj> si si ho ben presente il tuo problema
<Macyb> sia win che ubuntu (che ho installato or ora)
<remix_tj> Macyb: sei sicura? la mia fidanzata da quando ha l'adsl flat di telecom non serve che lanci la connessione dal pc, e' gia' in rete da se'
<Macyb> si'
<Anubi> Infatti non serve, il modem è connesso 24h su 24
<remix_tj> Macyb: allora vai in ubuntu
<remix_tj> hai presente il terminale?
<remix_tj> ti segni sti 3 comandi
<remix_tj> che ti do ora
<Macyb> quelli per il ping?
<remix_tj> e poi li esegui
<remix_tj> e mi riporti il risultato
<remix_tj> sono questi 3:
<Macyb> ok
<remix_tj> netstat -rn
<remix_tj> ping -c 3 192.168.100.1
<remix_tj> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Anubi> ho installa ircd-hybrid sulla lince, ma non riesco ad accedere da un altro pc, allora ho impostato una regola per iptables, ma nisba! se non sbaglio avevo letto che di default venivano disabilitate delle porte sapete aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> Macyb: ti copi poi l'output su un file di testo
<remix_tj> e poi quando torni sul pc collegato ad internet ritorni qui che ti dico dove incollarlo
<remix_tj> Anubi: beh, sudo netstat -lptn
<Macyb> remix: ok il ping l'ho gia fatto e funziona, il codice e' 192.168.1.1
<remix_tj> e vediamo se e' in ascolto sulla *
<remix_tj> Macyb: no, a me serve quello che esattamente ho scritto
<remix_tj> perche' se riesci a fare quello vuol dire che sei collegato ad internet perche' riesci a pingare la centrale telecom
<Macyb> ok, vado vinco e torno...
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, ho qst problema: ogni volta che avvio pc (aspire 6930) la luminosità dello schermo è al minimo e devo aumentarla manualmente, anche se le impostazioni sono al massimo. qlc sa aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> coldboy: io purtroppo no :-\
<coldboy> thnx...
<Macyb> Anubi: grazie lo stesso... cmq il tuo problema per me e' arabo... spero tu possa trovare persone competenti e disponibili come sta succedendo a me
<Anubi> remix_tj, il server mi da le porte in ascolto
<Anubi> ma se faccio nmap da un client non me le fa vedere
<remix_tj> Anubi: usi ufw o iptables?
<Anubi> iptables
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> Anubi: iptables -L INPUT cosa ti dice?
<Anubi> tante linee con scritto ACCEPT... anywhere... e poi le porte irc
<remix_tj> !paste | Anubi
<ubot-it> Anubi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remix_tj> incollami qui l'output
<Anubi> no poto
<Anubi> se hai 5 min di pazienza mo torno
<remix_tj> Anubi: sai che le regole di iptables hanno un ordine del tipo first match
<remix_tj> quindi la tua regola per la 6667 deve essere prima di altre regole drop
<remix_tj> prova con
<remix_tj> iptables -I INPUT 2 -p tcp --dport 6667 -j LOG --log-prefix "Porte_IRC: "
<remix_tj> iptables -I INPUT 3 -p tcp --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<remix_tj> cosi' ti prende in input tutte le cose che riguardano la porta 6667
<remix_tj> e in piu' Anubi ti logga pure su /var/log/syslog se la regola funziona
<alex88_> salve a tutti
<remix_tj> ciao
<alex88_> qualcuno ha mai provato a cambiare kernel alla livecd?
<remix_tj> alex88_: non si puo' , perche'?
<alex88_> remix_tj, il mio controller hdd non è supportato.. solo dall'ultimo kernel in git..
<alex88_> o comunque poosso compilarne uno ad-hoc.. il modulo in questo è l'ahci, ho provato a rimpiazzare solo quello ma niente..
<remix_tj> eh allora mi sa che non fai niente, a meno che non controlli che non ci siano dei moduli caricabili a parte
<remix_tj> ahci e' una modalita' di funzionamento
<remix_tj> alex88_: non puo dire al bios di funzionare che ne so in SATA mode
<remix_tj> o qualcosa del genere?
<alex88_> non cambia niente.. provato di tutto
<alex88_> spetta che ti linko la patch
<remix_tj> che marca e modello e' il controller?
<alex88_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/ata/ahci.c;h=0c39fbb766fc205634fb66ea07e759609cade4c1;hp=328826381a2dc38def47aba259e78da11b24b5b0;hb=238701fba4a491b8c97cd3bbe1083fedb530f7ed;hpb=401692e60ebf682fdfd42e5bfeeb354acfa31a9f
<alex88_> marvell 9128, praticamente ha 2 id per identificarlo, e fino ad ora era presente solo uno dei due
<alex88_> aggiungendo quella riga e ricompilando va
<alex88_> ma chissà quando esce su natty.. la alpha userà la rc3 e questo è per il rc4.. ma è inutile se lo mettono tra gli aggiornamenti e non la live cd.. visto che in tal caso non potrei comunque installare se non è sulla live..
<remix_tj> bah
<remix_tj> io non sono convinto, secondo me deve esserci qualche modalita' per farlo funzionare senza AHCI
<alex88_> no.. ho provato sia ide, ahci che sata..
<remix_tj> comnque no alex88_, non fai nulla fiche' non te la cacciano dentro
<alex88_> comunque c'è una guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ma non funziona.. :/
<alex88_> eh immaginavo purtroppo.. :/
<alex88_> grazie comunque
<Anubi> remix_tj, come cancello una entry da iptables?
<remix_tj> Anubi: iptables -D INPUT 3
<remix_tj> dove 3 e' il numero della entry
<remix_tj> che lo trovi con
<remix_tj> iptables -L INPUT --line-numbers
<remix_tj> alex88: diciamo che pero' delle versioni di sviluppo fanno delle release "daily"
<remix_tj> quindi boh
<alex88> remix_tj, eh io ho chiesto e han detto che si son daily ma di tutto tranne che del kernel..
<remix_tj> Anubi: ma tu hai la policy di default a drop e hai fatto le regole di open oppure la policy di default e' open e hai messo drop alla fine di tutte le regole?
<remix_tj> perche' se hai usato la seconda saresti meritevole di schiaffi :-)
<Cristian_> Startx che funzione ha da terminale
<Anubi> ti direi bo
<Anubi> solo che nmap me la da chiusa
<remix_tj> Anubi: sicuro?
<Anubi> ho fatto iptables -A INPUT ... e non cambia niente
<Anubi> sisi sicurissimo
<remix_tj> Anubi: devi per forza trovare il modo per incollarmi l'output di tutto
<remix_tj> non hai un collegamento ssh o che?
<remix_tj> Cristian_: niente, se non e' partito l'ambiente grafico te lo apre
<Anubi> un attimo switcho che stu su terminal server e non mi fa copiare
<Cristian_> Ok tanks
<fabrizio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi riguardo il demone ftp -> VSFTPD
<d4vey> in uno script bash, come faccio ad attendere in input la pressione di un tasto qualsiasi?!
<Anubi> osiride@osiride:~$ sudo iptables -L INPUT
<Anubi> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Anubi> target     prot opt source               destination
<Anubi> LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ircd LOG level warning prefix `Porte_IRC: '
<FloodBotIt1> Anubi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Anubi> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ircd
<alex88> d4vey, "read -n 1 -s"
<remix_tj> d4vey: read
<Anubi> scusate avete ragione... 1000 cose insieme
<remix_tj> !paste | Anubi
<ubot-it> Anubi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<d4vey> ma........ thx! :D
<Anubi> remix_tj, ti è arrivato quel paste?
<remix_tj> Anubi: no
<alex88> Anubi, devi postare l'indirizzo :)
<remix_tj> hai pastato? e il link non me lo passi?
<Anubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538799/
<Anubi> no, nel senso se prima di butarmi fuori te lo aveva passato
<remix_tj> Anubi: e' tutto? sai che sinceramente ti devo dire che impostato cosi' com e' le regole del firewall sono inutili?
<remix_tj> comunque
<remix_tj> Anubi: fai questa prova
<Anubi> :O
<remix_tj> su questa macchina che ha l'ircd fai
<remix_tj> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<remix_tj> e da un altra fai
<remix_tj> nmap -p 6667 server-irc
<remix_tj> se nmap ti dice che e' chiusa
<remix_tj> ma non lo e' veramente
<remix_tj> lo vediamo sul log
<remix_tj> perche' dovresti avere una entry del tipo "Porte_IRC: "
<remix_tj> ok Anubi?
<Anubi> effettivamente il log risponde
<Anubi> quindi nmap mente...
<remix_tj> no
<remix_tj> nmap non mente
<remix_tj> il log dice che semplicemente tu stai accettando pacchetti con destinazione porta 6667
<Anubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538800/
<remix_tj> ma se poi dietro alla 6667 non c'e' niente lui non ti puo' dire che la porta e' aperta
<fabrizio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi riguardo il demone ftp -> VSFTPD , mi serve il comando per reindirizzare il server ftp su /var/www e non su /home/ come è di default
<Anubi> il server è attivo e risponde
<fabrizio_> si
<remix_tj> Anubi: mi e' venuta in mente una cosa che non abbiamo fatto!
<Anubi> vai
<fabrizio_> ma quando faccio l'accesso da un altro pc mi va in /home/
<remix_tj> Anubi: nelle regole di iptables devi specificare anche queste opzioni
<remix_tj> -m state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<fabrizio_> vorrei cambiare in /var/www
<remix_tj> Anubi: praticamente la regola diventa
<remix_tj> iptables -I INPUT 3 -p tcp --dport 6667 -m state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<remix_tj> Anubi: prima pero' devi dare iptables -D INPUT 3
<Anubi> cancello solo quella?
<remix_tj> Anubi: perche' a iptables se non gli dici niente lui e' un firewall static packet filter e non considera le connessioni aperte o in apertura
<remix_tj> Anubi: beh si, per ora si
<remix_tj> Anubi: poi se funzia lo fai anche per tutte le altre porte irc che hai specificato. comunque se non hai voglia di sbatterti tanto con il firewalling ti consiglio ufw che veramente e' un ottima semplificazione
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: vsftpd ha un file di configurazione? di solito puoi modificare li' qualcosa
<remix_tj> oppure l'alternativa e' fare un utente con home su /var/www/, anche se e' meno elegante
<Anubi> aggiunte
<Anubi> faccio come prima col tail
<Cristian_> Ragazzi dato startx mi da fatal error screen no found
<remix_tj> Anubi: esatto
<Anubi> non cambia niente
<remix_tj> Cristian_: sei in ssh vero?
<remix_tj> Anubi: allora per sicurezza fammi un iptables -F INPUT
<Cristian_> ?
<remix_tj> e poi
<K99Brain> Cristian_, perchè startx? hai installato ubuntu server?
<Anubi> remix_tj, vuoto
<Cristian_> In poche parole non mi parte la grafica
<remix_tj> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6667 -j LOG --log-prefix "Porte_IRC: "
<remix_tj> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6667 -m state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<Cristian_> Solo terminale
<remix_tj> Anubi: ora dai solo questi ultimi due comandi
<remix_tj> poi fai di nuovo un nmap
<remix_tj> se ti dice ancora closed
<remix_tj> allora mi devi inviare anche l'output di sudo netstat -lptn
<fabrizio_> no nel file vsftpd.conf non c'è la directory di destinazione
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: allora e' una questione di home dell'utente
<remix_tj> se entri con il tuo utente ti mette su /home/tuoutente/ no?
<Anubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538810/
<remix_tj> per forza Anubi!
<remix_tj> sono in listen solo su 127.0.0.1!
<remix_tj> devi dire a ircd-hybrid sulla sua conf di ascoltare su *
<remix_tj> o 0.0.0.0
<remix_tj> (vedi te)
<Anubi> :o mannaggia alla ppppppppp ma vedi tu... dormire 2 ore in 3 gg non fa bene ve?
<mula> sera!
<mula> ho una domanda con cosa posso criptare files (Documenti, video, foto) su ubuntu?
<K99Brain> !crypt | mula
<ubot-it> mula: Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs (guida in inglese): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mula> grazie :)
<K99Brain> mula, in particolare ti consiglio cryptkeeper,
<K99Brain> crei una dir criptata
<remix_tj> mula: diciamo che se hai l'ultima versione di ubuntu in fase di installazione ti dovrebbe aver chiesto se volevi una home cifrata
<K99Brain> e ci metti quello che ti pare
<mula> ottimo
<mula> permette anche di criptare file per trasportarli?
<mula> cioe' a me serve criptarli per tenerli su una usb
<mula> per poi poter decriptarli in ufficio
<K99Brain> mula, crei la dir criptata direttametne su usb
<remix_tj> mula: allora per quello ti consiglio truecrypt
<K99Brain> mula, si, puoi farlo
<remix_tj> io ho una chiavetta cifrata con truecrypt che ha una parrtizione in chiaro dove trovo il progarmma per decifrare per windows
<mula> mmmm
<mula> quindi per il mio caso meglio truecrypt?
<mula> cmq si ho la versione di ubuntu 10.10
<remix_tj> uhm, diciamo di si
<remix_tj> per il trasporto io ho usato questo metodo
<remix_tj> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=truecrypt-portable
<fabrizio_> esatto,dovrebbe esserci un comando da terminale ,vorrei indirizzarlo su /var/www dove è installata la LAMP
<fabrizio_> giustamente lui mi da /home/ perche io come utente e pwd inserico quelli dell'utente del server
<mula> fabrizio che ti serve?
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: ti posso proporre due soluzioni
<mula> hai un server lampp^
<mula> ?
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: la prima e' creare un utente che ha la home su /var/www/qualcosa
<remix_tj> la seconda e' creare un virtualhost che ha conme Directory di base /home/utente/
<remix_tj> o /home/utente/htdocs
<mula> remix_tj,  ved subito il link grazie
<remix_tj> diciamo che le ho fatto entrambe
<K99Brain> mula, se devi usare tali dati anche su sistemi diversi da iubuntu, forse si, è meglio truecrypt
<mula> K99Brain, si anche su windows
<mula> K99Brain,  anche se sto cercando di portare l'ufficio a sistemi linux..
<mula> K99Brain,  grazie mille per la disponibilità
<fabrizio_> dimmi...
<mula> remix_tj, che deve fare fabrizio_ ? sono arrivata a meta' discorso
<Anubi> remix_tj, grazie mille
<Anubi> che nervi guarda... potevo impazzire
<remix_tj> mula: niente, far entrare un utente direttamente sulla cartella dove c'e' apache che pesca i file /var/www via ftp
<fabrizio_> si
<remix_tj> Anubi: ti assicuro che quel log di iptables ti salva spesso :-)
<mula> remix_tj, aa capito
<Anubi> comincerò ad usarlo spesso
<Anubi> è che con iptables sono una mezza sega
<Anubi> giusto ad aggiungere quattro regole.. messe pure male
<Anubi> :d
<remix_tj> Anubi: io su ubuntu sinceramente spingerei l'uso di UFW
<remix_tj> e' veramente semplice e compila lui tutte le regole di iptables in modo corretto
<remix_tj> !ufw
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ufw'
<remix_tj> ecco, non c'e' neanche da quanto figo e' :-)
<fabrizio_> esatto ,come è adesso mi si connette ma in /home/
<fabrizio_> adesso ci provo....
<Anubi> allora mi meto a studiare...
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: prova una delle due, io direi che la soluzione piu' elegante e' fare un virtualhost per ogni utente
<remix_tj> e fargli puntare la cartella sulla sua home, cosi' viene anche meglio
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho un problema con i repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> in pratica non riesco ad installare dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> ottengo dei messaggi dal gestore pacchetti
<alex88> cristian_c,  qual'è l'errore?
<fabrizio_> ragazzi ho risolto!!!! ho creato un nuovo utente amministratore ,poi da terminale: sudo usermod -d /var/www nomeutente
<fabrizio_> funzionaaaaaa!!!!
<alex88> gli hai cambiato la home? non credo sia la cosa migliore da fare :)
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: gli hai cambiato la  home, sara' da ridere poi quando non avra' i permessi :-D
<remix_tj> cristian_c: tipo?
<cristian_c> recupero il messaggio
<cristian_c> libedataserver1.2-dev: Dipende: libgconf2-dev, ma non sta per essere installato
<cristian_c> Impossibile selezionare tutti i pacchetti per l'installazione o l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti hanno delle dipendenze non risolte.
<cristian_c> Assicurarsi di aver aggiunto e abilitato tutti i repository nelle preferenze.
<cristian_c> non so come risolvere :(
<remix_tj> cristian_c: e sto libgconf2-dev ce l'hai?
<fabrizio_> si effettivamente si puo fare di meglio
<cristian_c> remix_tj, è sempre nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> se provo a installarlo mi dice:
<cristian_c> libgconf2-dev:  Dipende: gconf2 v.(=2.28.1-0ubuntu1), ma verrà installata v.2.28.1-3
<remix_tj> cristian_c: repository esterni?
<cristian_c> uhm, attualmente uno
<cristian_c> ma non credo interferisca nella situazione
<cristian_c> anche perché ce l'ho da un bel po' ed è necessario
<cristian_c> è necessario perché è dedicato ad un programma
<cristian_c> anzi, ho controllato in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> ne ho un altro che contiene sdl aggiornato
<cristian_c> purtroppo sto utilizzando la versione nuova per sviluppo
<cristian_c> però credo che si possano disattivare i repository
<cristian_c> dato che ormai i due pacchetti sono aggiornati
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<remix_tj> beh si puoi
<remix_tj> cristian_c: mi sembra che con apt-cache policy libgconf2-dev gconf2
<remix_tj> ti dice anche da quale repository se li vorrebbe scaricare
<cristian_c> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<cristian_c> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<remix_tj> uhm...
<remix_tj> cristian_c: hai provato a fare un apt-get update vedere se ti rinfresca il tutto?
<cristian_c> l'ho provato diverse volte
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> e questa e' una roba da launchpad
<cristian_c> uhm
<fabrizio_> ho creato un link simbolico della cartella /var/www in /home è funziona,credo che sia meglio come soluzione....
<cristian_c> nel senso di bug?
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: no, la meglio in assoluto era configurare apache
<remix_tj> comunque... :-)
<fabrizio_> cmq, con il collegamento simbolico va ,infine non è cosi male , meglio che cambiare la home dell'utente
<remix_tj> certamente
<remix_tj> fabrizio_: io ti consiglio di aggiungere quell'utente al gruppo www-data
<fabrizio_> ok
<remix_tj> e di dare permessi chmod -R g+w /var/www/
<remix_tj> e chgrp -R www-data /var/www/*
<remix_tj> cosi' sei sicuro che possono leggere e scrivere dentro senza molti problemi
<fabrizio_> ok,grazie
<fabrizio_> un saluto e di nuovo grazie...
<Anubi> goodnight
<LuigiPedata> SALVE RAGAZZI
<LuigiPedata> HO APPENA ISTALLATO UBUNTU
<LuigiPedata> 10.10
<LuigiPedata> C'È QUALCUNO A CUI POSSO FARE DOMANDE????
<JohnRossiSmith> buona sera, ho installato i driver realtek audio seguendo le istruzioni sul sito del produttore ma ora non sento più l'audio
<JohnRossiSmith> qualcuno sa come configurare la scheda audio?
<JohnRossiSmith> qualcuno sa come configurare l'audio?
<Tyler> salve
<Loborc> avrei bisogno di una mano con il comando make
<roxdragon> sera belliii
<Loborc> avrei bisogno di una mano con il comando make
<roxdragon> Loborc,  esponi il problema
<Loborc> quando vado ad installare un pacchetto con il comando make mi restituisce un errore 127
<Loborc> e nella stringa subito sopra mi dice:  make: msgfmt: comando non trovato
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-02
<roxdragon> che pacchetto è
<roxdragon> magari è nei repo
<Loborc> ms-sys
<roxdragon> !info ms-sys
<ubot-it> Package ms-sys does not exist in lucid
<roxdragon> a che serve?
<Loborc> mi serve per fare una chiave usb bootable con dentro windows 7 in modo da poterlo installare in un netbook
<roxdragon> Loborc,  prova in chat
<roxdragon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Loborc> grazie roxdragon
<roxdragon> :)
<AAAA3> ragazzi potete aiutarmi?
<WorM01> ho preso un worm
<WorM01> che mi ha infettato tutti i file doc in sostanza è entrato è andato ad intaccare il file Normal.dot e dopodichè ha infettato tt i suoi simili scrivendo sempre lo stesso messaggio
<WorM01> so d per certo che la cosa è reversibile ma nn  ho ancora capito  dove agire per riportare il tutto alla data prima dell'infezione
<marcotux> ma che os usi?
<WorM01> nn c sono file d backup
<WorM01> è me lo sono preso su winzozz
<WorM01> ovvio
<WorM01> .-.
<marcotux> qui si parla esclusivamente di ubuntu, prova su #ubuntu-it-chat
<WorM01> ok speravo che tu m potessi aiutare
<marcotux> ormai di windows so poco
<WorM01> in teoria se usi ubuntu di windows dovresti saperne di tutto
<WorM01> anche se sono completamente diversi ok provo li'
<WorM01> grazie
<marcotux> WorM01, non lo uso più, questo dico, mi scordo :)
<WorM01> dovrei solo capire se ha intaccato il file "sorgente" d word
<WorM01> perkè per farlo funzionare deve averlo modificato a suo piacimento
<WorM01> mi serve che mi dica quali prove possa fare live sarebbe meglio no
<cristian_> ragazzi sono riuscito ad avviare in modalita grafica ridotta
<cristian_> ma il problema con i drive persiste
<cristian_> :-(
<roxdragon> che hai combinato cristian_  ^^
<cristian_> chi mi potrebbe dare una mano con l'istallazione dei drive della scheda video
<mariano7> salve  a tutti
<mariano7> c'è qualcuno???
<marcotux> un po addormentato ma ci sono
<roxdragon> !qualcuno ;)
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno ;)'
<mariano7> ciao
<roxdragon> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roxdragon> :P
<mariano7> :)
<XpUser> http://orion.my.co.ke/pipermail/skunkworks/2010-August/thread.html#start
<mariano7> ragazzi ho una scheda video nvidia geforce g102m e nn riesco a mettere i driver.. cioè non mi da accelleratore grafico
<mariano7> su ubuntu 10.10
<mariano7> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<roxdragon> mariano7,  Mmh... sistema > amministrazione > driver ?
<mariano7> nessun driver proprietario in uso su questo sistema
<mariano7> mi dice
<roxdragon> mariano7, hai installato altri driver?
<mariano7> no
<roxdragon> dovresti scaricare il .run
<mariano7> cioè?
<mariano7> io ho scaricato questi
<mariano7> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2.run
<mariano7> ma non so come installarli
<mariano7> ho provato con sudo sh
<mariano7> ma mi da un errore
<mariano7> you appear to be running an X server
<mariano7> .....
<mariano7> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<mariano7>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<mariano7>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<mariano7>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBotIt1> mariano7: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mariano7> ok scusate
<mariano7> :P
<roxdragon> mariano7,  posta quello che hai dato qui
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariano7> fatto
<roxdragon> posta il link qui
<mariano7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538875/
<roxdragon> mariano7,  hai dato chmod +x al file?
<mariano7> no
<roxdragon> dove hai il file?? mettilo sulla scrivania
<roxdragon> e dai cd Scrivania
<mariano7> ce l'ho sulla scrivania
<seawolf> we mariano7 spero per te che tu stia facendo questo su un altro pc
<seawolf> se così non fosse,torna a windows
<mariano7> seawolf chiedo aiuto per questo
<mariano7> sono passato da poco
<mariano7> a linux
<roxdragon> mariano7,  hai in caso a portata un live cd?
<mariano7> uhmm no roxdragon
<seawolf> si ma leggere wiky
<roxdragon> mariano7,  io posso aiutarti però non ti assicuro nulla... magari se avresti una live sarebbe meglio
<seawolf> we mariano7 fai come un meccanico che mette la benza,senza montare il serbatoio
<mariano7> roxdragon purtroppo non ce l'ho
<mariano7> seawolf :D
<seawolf> a parte il fatto che i driver nvidea proprietari solitamnete è il sistema che chiede di installarli
<roxdragon> se vuoi proviamo ma non ti assicuro nada
<mariano7> ok roxdragon
<roxdragon> cd Scrivania mariano7
<roxdragon> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2.run
<seawolf> ma per installare i .run devi stoppare il gdm
<mariano7> seawolf come si stoppano?
<seawolf> devi andare in shell tty1
<roxdragon> se ci vai non posso piu scriverti però
<roxdragon> xD
<seawolf> si ma vedi son procedimenti ,non dico da esperti,ma per chi ha un minimo di dimestichezza
<mariano7> roxdragon ci sono
<seawolf> be roxdragon volendo c'è irsi da shell come client irc
<roxdragon> seawolf,  penso l installi anche con gdm
<roxdragon> mariano7,  prova ad avviarlo ora
<mariano7> ok
<seawolf> forse,ai tempi milone con envy fece miracoli,resta il fatto che i driver nvidia ubuntu gli installa con un click
<roxdragon> mariano7,  ma hai gli effetti visivi attivi?
<mariano7> no roxdragon non me li fa attivare
<roxdragon> che dice?
<mariano7> impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop
<roxdragon> mariano7,  mmm avvia il file nvidia sulla scrivania
<mariano7> ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<roxdragon> mettigli un sudo davanti
<mariano7> mi da l'errore di prima
<mariano7> dell'X server
<seawolf> allora se proprio di voi far del male, mariano7 devi andare in tty1,premndo crtl-alt-f1,dopodichè entri nella dir dove hai i driver ,e dai sudo sh NV:::: etc
<seawolf> mariano7
<seawolf> anzi prima devi stoppare gdm con sudo stop gdm
<roxdragon> mariano7,  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<roxdragon> mi sa che non lo rivedremo piu
<seawolf> na.dai ha stoppato gdm
<mariano7> scusate mi si è scaricato il portatile
<seawolf> forse gli macherà qualche dipendeza
<seawolf> ve mariano7 hai la 10.10 ?
<mariano7> si seawolf
<roxdragon> lol
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> dicevi mariano7  se provi ad avviarlo che errore ti da? sei sicuro che i driver siano giusti=
<roxdragon> posta lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<seawolf> allora per i driver nvidia metti sti repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/
<mariano7> i driver li ho scaricati dal sito nvidia
<roxdragon> posta lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<seawolf> come distro metti maverick
<mariano7> dando quel comando non fa nulla
<seawolf> mariano7 son repo che ti aggiornano all'ultima versioe del sito nvidia,tutto in autimatico
<mariano7> nel synaptic?
<seawolf> ma si dai ,un pò di fantasia :D
<mariano7> non me la fa aggiungere
<seawolf> dai dai ,smanetta tra i menù
<mariano7> metto il link ma non mi fa dare l'ok
<seawolf> hai messso componet main
<mariano7> ok fatto
<mariano7> ma mi da erroe
<seawolf> oppure sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<mariano7> errore
<seawolf> poi sudo apt-get update
<mariano7> fatto
<seawolf> ti aggiorna i driver
<mariano7> ho fatto
<mariano7> scusate se vi faccio perdere tempo
<mariano7> gh
<seawolf> anche sudo apt-get upgrade
<mariano7> si anche quello
<seawolf> ma no dai ,è un piacere aiutare in compagni con roxdragon
<mariano7> ho dato sudo apt-get update non upgrade
<roxdragon> ^^
<seawolf> update serve per aggiornare la liste delle fonti=repostory
<roxdragon> io sto aiutando un altro di la sempre con driver nvidia
<seawolf> con upgrade aggiorni i programmi=pacchetti=driver
<seawolf> in questo caso
<mariano7> ok fatto entrambi
<seawolf> ok,ma ti ha aggiornato i nvidia?
<mariano7> no vedo solo radeon e ati
<seawolf> allora già gli hai i driver nvidia su
<mariano7> nel synaptic ce ne sono
<mariano7> nvidia-173
<roxdragon> mariano7,  lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<mariano7> si
<mariano7> fatto
<mariano7> ma non ha fatto nulla
<seawolf> we hai dato sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mariano7> no
<seawolf> ops ,dai prova
<mariano7> sta installando
<seawolf> bene
<seawolf> poi devi riavviare
<mariano7> 47 mb
<mariano7> ok
<roxdragon> mariano7,  appena finisce posta l output prima XD
<mariano7> ok roxdragon
<mariano7> :D
<roxdragon> sti driver nvidia non vanno mai d accordo con ubuntu
<mariano7> eheh poi io che nn capisco na mazza
<mariano7> com'era il sito per postare?
<mariano7> paste.ubuntu.com
<mariano7> ?
<mariano7> ok
<mariano7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538887/
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariano7> quello è il link
<roxdragon> ok dovrebbe andare
<mariano7> riavvio
<mariano7> ?
<roxdragon> si
<mariano7> ok
<roxdragon> addio mariano :O
<seawolf> ghgh
<seawolf> no dai son repo rispettabili
<mariano7> ok
<mariano7> adesso li devo attivare??
<roxdragon> hai riavviato già?
<roxdragon> :\
<mariano7> si roxdragon
<roxdragon> mariano7,  posta lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<roxdragon> vediamo
<mariano7> non fa niente
<mariano7> con quel comando
<seawolf> attivali,poi il comando dirà nvidia
<mariano7> sistema<amministrazione<driver?
<mariano7> mi dice sotto questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso
<roxdragon> usalo xD
<roxdragon> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roxdragon> posta tutto quello che hai
<seawolf> we ma che scheda hai ? dai lspci | grep VGA
<mariano7> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce G102M] (rev b1)
<mariano7> ecco
<mariano7> con cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf mi dice nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> mariano7,  ls /etc/X11/
<mariano7> si fatto
<roxdragon> posta
<mariano7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538892/
<roxdragon> mariano7,  sudo modprobe nvidia
<seawolf> ma si xorg da un pò di tempo si fa i cazzi suoi,cioè non importa configura niente,dovrebbe andare da solo
<roxdragon> seawolf, siccome alcuni lo hanno
<roxdragon> mi sembrava tenesse i vesa
<seawolf> si,ok giusta osservazione sembre meglio controllare, roxdragon ,sai ora capisco che sei un user veterano :D
<mariano7> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<roxdragon> mi sa che non ha installato nulla
<roxdragon> xD
<roxdragon> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<mariano7> xD
<seawolf> allora è il jockey che sballa
<mariano7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538895/
<seawolf> cavolo ii  nvidia-current                            260.19.26
<seawolf> dovrei aggiornare pure io :D
<mariano7> XD
<mariano7> ma se faccio nvidia-settings
<mariano7> ?
<roxdragon> mariano7,  locate nvidia.ko
<seawolf> a sto punto roxdragon fagli modificare xorg.conf
<roxdragon> uhm.... non gli vorrei fare casini :)
<seawolf> be dai son tre righe
<mariano7> roxdragon non fa nulla
<mariano7> con quel comando
<seawolf> we mariano7 ma che ubuntu hai ,il netbook per caso ?
<mariano7> il desktop
<seawolf> andamo bene :D
<roxdragon> mmm
<seawolf> di solito fà tutto lui
<roxdragon> non ha i moduli del kernel
<seawolf> spe
<mariano7> e te pareva che a me non faceva tutto da solo
<mariano7> ehehe
<seawolf> voi vedre che i driver open come si chiamano ,rompono gli maroni
<mariano7> ma secondo voi se reinstallo la distro faccio prima??
<mariano7> XD
<seawolf> no,spe che mi vengano in mente quelle schifezze open di redhat
<mariano7> mi dispiace rompervi e rubarvi tempo eheh
<seawolf> eccoli i Nouveau
<seawolf> io ho dovuto rimuovere il pack xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<seawolf> na schifezza uncia che fa a botte con i driver proprietari videa
<mariano7> ah
<seawolf> *per il momento
<seawolf> si ,ma ora non ricordo bene cosa avevo combinato,mi bloccavano persino l'avanzamento dalla 10.04 alla 10.10
<mariano7> gh
<mariano7> nel synaptic nvidia-current sono installati
<seawolf> guarda,visto che hai nesso su i nvida closed,quel pack poi tranqillamente rimuoverlo
<seawolf> poi magari jockey ti farà attivare i driver closed nvida,con dovuto riavvio,visto che sei niubbo,ci sarebbe il modo di evitarlo ;D
<mariano7> li ho rimossi dal synaptic
<mariano7> riavvio?
<seawolf> sig :D dai
<mariano7> aperiam
<seawolf> fa molto m$
<mariano7> speriamo
<mariano7> arrivo
<mariano7> :D
<FloodBotIt1> mariano7: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mariano7> :D
<seawolf> we roxdragon anche te hai nvidia ?
<mariano7> uhmmm
<seawolf> lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<mariano7> non esce nulla
<roxdragon> seawolf, si
<roxdragon> mariano7,  dpkg -l | grep -i dkms
<mariano7> ii  dkms                                      2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1.1                                Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> mariano7,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<mariano7> sta installando
<roxdragon> mariano7,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<roxdragon> appena finisce
<roxdragon> tutt e due
<roxdragon> appena finisce dai lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<mariano7> ok fatto
<mariano7> all'ultimo comando nn esce nulla
<roxdragon> sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<roxdragon> che ti esce?
<mariano7> lo posto spè
<mariano7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538901/
<mariano7> ecco
<mariano7> che do 1, 2 o 3
<mariano7> ?
<roxdragon> chiudi il terminale e lo riapri
<roxdragon> e dai
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get install mesa
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<mariano7> mi dice che già installato
<mariano7> per il mesa mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto mesa
<roxdragon> sudo ldconfig
<mariano7> uhm nn da niente
<roxdragon> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mariano7> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<roxdragon> prova a riavviare
<mariano7> ok
<cristian__> seawolf, posso parlarti
<mariano7> fatto
<roxdragon> mariano7,  driver aggiuntivi ti da attivi?
<mariano7> asp
<roxdragon> sistema amministrazione driver
<mariano7> sta ricercando
<mariano7> ok adesso mi da
<mariano7> driver grafici nvidia versione 173
<mariano7> poi sotto i current
<roxdragon> attiva i courrent
<mariano7> raccomandato
<roxdragon> si attiva
<mariano7> nessuno dei 2 è attivo
<roxdragon> attiva il secondo
<mariano7> sta scaricando e installando
<mariano7> ok
<mariano7> devo riavviare dice
<roxdragon> :)
<roxdragon> si riavvia e viani
<roxdragon> spera in bene
<mariano7> ok
<roxdragon> al riavvio
<mariano7> :D
<roxdragon> :)
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> vedi se sono attivi mariano7
<mariano7> grazie roxdragon funziona tutto
<mariano7> non so come ringraziarti
<mariano7> ehehe
<roxdragon> anche gli effetti?
<mariano7> si compiz
<mariano7> il cubo
<roxdragon> :) bene
<mariano7> la cairo dock
<mariano7> grazie mille
<roxdragon> :D
<FloodBotIt1> mariano7: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mariano7> funziona tutto benissimo
<roxdragon> figurati
<mariano7> XD
<roxdragon> mo vado a letto ^^ notte ragaaa
<mariano7> scusa per il tempo che to fatto perdere
<roxdragon> tranqui
<roxdragon> ;)
<mariano7> notteeee e grazie ancora
<roxdragon> :D
<mariano7> adesso è fantastico
<mariano7> ahahah
<mariano7> :D
<mariano7> seawolf ce l'abbiamo fatta
<mariano7> :D
<cristian__> seawolf, ci sei?
<cristian__> mi sa che dorme
<mariano7> eheh
<mariano7> forse
<mariano7> 10 minuti fa c'era
<cristian__> seawolf, se ci sei batti un colpol
<glpiana> ola
<picaro52> non ho ancoraricevuto l'email di conferma
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> jtorrance, hai cambiato nick 3 volte in 25 minuti. smettila per cortesia
<misterblu> ciao ragazzi mi è sparita l'icona del volume sulla barra in alto come facci per riaverla?
<glpiana> misterblu, l'icona della busta c'è?
<misterblu> no neache quella, ho la data il tempo la risoluzione video, lo spegnimento (arresta, riavvia, sospendi...) e l'account social network
<jtorrance> glpiana, in verità in pochi secondi. chiedo scusa per il disturbo arrecato
<misterblu> glpiana adesso ho perso anche la barra, che disastro che sono
<misterblu> glpiana, scusa per gli errori di digitazione nei messaggi
<Scall> Che software posso usare per copiare musica nell'iPod? Grazie.
<cristian__> istallati drive 260.19.21 ma al riavvio parte in modalita  shell
<cristian__> .....
<misterblu> glpiana, ho perso la barra degli strumenti del desktop, come faccio a ritrovarla?
<glpiana> misterblu, scusa ero via
<glpiana> misterblu, che è la barra degli strumenti del desktop?
<misterblu> glpiana, la barra tendenzialmente in alto al desktop che riporta il menu applicazioni, ora spegnimento .....quella in alto sul video
<glpiana> misterblu, oki, la barra sotto c'è ancora?
<misterblu> glpiana, si
<glpiana> misterblu, cliccaci col destro e scegli nuovo pannello
<glpiana> misterblu, se non lo mette in lato ci clicchi col destro e scegli la posizione dalle proprietà
<glpiana> misterblu, poi una volta posiziona ci clicchi sul destro e scegli aggiungi al pannello
<misterblu> glpiana, fatto ma è una barra vuota
<glpiana> a partire da sinistra devi aggiungere: barra dei menu, icone delle applicazioni che vuoi poter avivare dalla barra direttamente, area di notifica, applett indicatore, orologio e indicatore sessione
<misterblu> glpiana, fatto, grazie
<misterblu> glpiana, sono riuscito a mettere i comandi base, ma non riesco a rimettere il volume, il comando per lanciare evolution etc.....
<glpiana> misterblu, il volume è insieme all busta, devi aggiungere indicatore
<glpiana> misterblu, per evolution, lo trovi sotto la busta
<misterblu> glpiana, ok
<france> Salve a tutti, ho problemi su un portatile e vorrei salvare i  dati e portarli su l'altro portatile sempre con ubuntu, posso semplicemnte trasferire la home?
<glpiana> france, se ti servono i dati puoi trasferire anche solo le directory di interesse. ma se per comodità preferisci la home, trasferisci quella
<Domandario> Buongiorno,avrei una domanda probabilmente stupida...è possibile accelerare l'ingresso nel sistema....ci impiega quasi un minuto il mio pc.....se si come?
<mikom71> good morning!
<mikom71> buongiorno!
<france> glpiana, grazie.
<mikom71> è possibile fare una domanda tecnica?
<glpiana> !chiedi | mikom71
<ubot-it> mikom71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikom71> ubuntu 10.10, come faccio a visualizzare una presentazione fatta originariamente con microsoft power point contenente filmati ed animazioni?
<glpiana> mikom71, ci clicchi sopra due volte, dovrebbe aprirla openoffice. se non va è questione di compatibilità e mi sa che c'è poco da fare
<mikom71> in effetti open office me la apre, ma non si vedono le animazioni ed i filmati. ho scaricato il visualizzatore di power point ma questo non ne vuole proprio sapere di avviarsi. devo settare qualcosa per utilizzare applicazioni di terze parti?
<glpiana> mikom71, che visualizzatore di power point hai installato?
<mikom71> quello di microsoft per linux, si chiama proprio power point viewver
<glpiana> mikom71, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/PresentazioniProtette guarda qui e dammi il link di quello che hai scaricato
<france> ho dei problemi con il portatile (asus x50n): l'alimentazione da cavo è discontinua e la wireless mi "muore". ogni volta mi tocca riavviare, ma non sempre al riavvio è attiva. Come posso provare a riattivarla tramite terminale?
<mikom71> è fra le applicazioni in lista per ubuntu. richiede wine, che ho in ogni caso installato
<glpiana> mikom71, oki, allora è quella della guida che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> france, dai nel temrinale iwconfig   e vedi come si chiama il dispositivo (di solito wlan0)
<glpiana> france, puoi provare a riattivarla con il comando sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mikom71> si si. ti ringrazio. provo a fare un paio di passaggi "alternativi" con wine. a presto!
<france> glpiana, grazie a funzionato
<glpiana> france, HA funzionato
<france> glpiana, ops
<glpiana> :)
<reddos> ciao a tutti va bene installare su ubuntu 10.10 32 bit la versione di compiz  0.9.2.1  o mi consigliate  un altra versione grazie
<OverMe> reddos, compiz è già installato di default su ubuntu
<france> glpiana, ho una serie di errori all'avvio del pc, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538938/
<reddos> ok grazie
<glpiana> france, non vedo niente di importante. a che righe ti riferisci?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<france> glpiana, EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<glpiana> france, niente di che a mio parere. haio problemi di accesso lettura e scrittura su quel disco?
<france> glpiana, no, o meglio non so
<glpiana> france, allora è ok
<france> glpiana, ti volevo chiedere se devo creare prima l'utenza e poi copiare i file nella home o il contrario
<glpiana> france, finche no crei l'utente non hai la sua home
<france> glpiana, utente desktop o amministratore?
<france> glpiana, di solito uso sempre il sudo, quindi immagino di avere utente desktop
<glpiana> france, però io non ho capito che stai facendo
<france> glpiana, copiato la home angelo dal portatile asus al portatile compaq
<glpiana> france, e l'utente angelo sul compaq non esiste?
<france> glpiana, lo sto creando, ma ho messo utente "desktop" non amministratore
<angelo> glpiana, sono riuscito a creare il nuovo utente, ma non mi apre il disco usb
<eva_> ho dei problemi installando ubuntu 10.04, non mi vede le partizioni dell'hard disk
<eva_> sono disperata non voglio perdere tutti i miei dati, come posso fare???
<Leopoldo> salve, qualcuno ha installato pidgin su maverick?
<steeler> ciao; io non sento TuxGuitar.
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> :-)
<parik70> glpiana ciao
<jacko_bello> salve a tutti ma a voi il sito di repubblica si carica?
<steeler> jacko_bello, si
<parik70> a me firefox crash continuamnete... ho fatto mv .mozilla .mozilla_old MA crasha uguale ed ho perso tutti i isegnalibri! 1mano per favore
<jacko_bello> bah nn capisco da cosa dipende ..... non riesco a caricarlo
<OverMe> parik70, fallo partire da terminale e quando crasha guarda cosa ti dice
<parik70> OverMe ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538961/
<OverMe> è crashato?
<parik70> sìsì!
<parik70> per recuperare i vecchi segnalibri???
<OverMe> parik70, apt-cache policy firefox
<OverMe> vediamo che dice
<parik70> o.k. arrivo
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538962/
<polis> ciao
<OverMe> parik70, sudo apt-get purge libmoon
<OverMe> parik70, fai vedere che dice
<parik70> o.k.
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538966/
<OverMe> parik70, digli di si
<parik70> o.k.
<OverMe> quando ha finito prova a riavviare firefox
<parik70> lo riavvio da terminale con "friefox --sync" o senza???
<parik70> firefox
<OverMe> avvialo da terminale solo con firefox
<parik70> o.k.
<RotnRoll> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit installata su un portatile; ieri ho provato opensuse con gnome visto che avevo già provato opensuse con kde, e ho notato delle cose che mi chiedo se sia possibile inserire anche in ubuntu, come ad esempio la funzione che permette di passare da un desktop a un altro solamente trascinando una finestra sul bordo o il "cubo" di opensuse che sarebbe un cilindro con in rilievo le varie finestre aperte sui vari desktop; mi
<RotnRoll>  viene in mente compiz, però un'opzione così su compiz non l'ho mai trovata :( scusate se chiedo a voi di ubuntu, ma il canale irc di gnome è vuoto
<parik70> OverMe ora sto controllando posta e su www.rai.tv per vedere che succede.. per ora tutto ok! ma per i segnalibri vecchi???
<OverMe> !ccsm | RotnRoll
<ubot-it> RotnRoll: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<OverMe> parik70, chiudi firefox, elimina la cartella .mozilla e rinomina .mozilla_OLD in .mozilla
<OverMe> poi riavvia firefox
<parik70> hhmm... aspè devo vedere BENE qual eliminare... aspè...che ti dico!
<parik70> OverMe la caretlla .mozzila e l' altra la trovo nella home?
<OverMe> parik70, hai detto tu di aver rinominato la cartella .mozilla in .mozilla_old
<parik70> OverMe quindi se volessi rinominare un file (tipo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf) devo usare il comando mv ???
<OverMe> si
<parik70> e poi per RInominarlo: mv nome_originale nuovo_nome corretto?
<OverMe> si
<parik70> OverMe ovvero l'ordine e vecchio nome spazio nuovo nome
<parik70> a+tardi prazo :-) grazie!
<nicotano> salve
<Blablabla_> ho ubntu 9.10e non riesco a connettermi con wi-fi
<Blablabla_>  cade sempre
<Blablabla_>  mi hanno deto di installare moment
<Blablabla_>  network manager
<FloodBotIt1> Blablabla_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<juventus> o
<nicotano> Blablabla_, network manager è già installato di default
<nicotano> !wi-fi | Blablabla_
<ubot-it> Blablabla_: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Blablabla_> su nicotano
<Blablabla_> si nicotano però la conessione va e viene
<massimo18> Blablabla_: non penso dipenda da ubuntu
<Blablabla_> e da cosa?
<massimo18> Blablabla_: a da tantissime cose
<Blablabla_> mi avevano detto anche di installare altre network manager
<Blablabla_> per connettermi
<massimo18> Blablabla_: se non funzionasse del tutto potrebbe anche dipendere da ubuntu ma se va e viene....
<filo1234> !wicd | Blablabla_
<ubot-it> Blablabla_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<axm149> salve a tutti
<Blablabla_> ora su 9.04 e stabile.. ma se metto 9.10 va e viene
<axm149> ho una domanda
<filo1234> Blablabla_: allora sono i driver
<filo1234> Blablabla_: comunque se vuoi toglierti lo sfizio prova wicd
<axm149> come mai molti (non tutti) i file .wmv che apro con ubuntu ( o meglio con software che girano su ubuntu come lo stesso vlc o gnome player) si vedono male, scattosi e invece quando li guardo su un altro pc con xp non succede??
<nicotano> axm149, disattiva gli effetti grafici, cubbo e roba varia
<axm149> e come?
<axm149> che è sto cubbo?
<nicotano> axm149, sistema preferenze aspetto scheda  effetti visivi imposta su nessuno e vedi se migliora la visione
<Blablabla_> filo1234:  ascolta per mettere la versione 9.10 come il comando'?
<axm149> no nicotano, migliora la velocità di apertura ed è più fluido nell'aprire cartelle etc, ma nn risolve il problema
<axm149> continuano a vedersi scattosi
<axm149> su tutti e 3 i programmi che uso
<Blablabla_> per mettere la versione 9.10 come il comando'?
<nicotano> axm149, hai installato i win32codecs ?
<axm149> mi sa di no..
<axm149> come faccio?
<marcotux> mplayer a me tempo fa andava più veloce, tentare non nuoce, ed i codec in effetti è buono metterli
<axm149> scusatemi ma con linux sono alle prime armi
<axm149> come li installo sti codec? dove li trovo?
<Blablabla_> !codec
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Blablabla_> !aggiornare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aggiornare'
<nicotano> axm149  attiva il repository medibuntu
<marcotux> nicotano, i codec sono quelli di mplayer vero?
<Blablabla_> marcotux:  mi dai il comando per aggiornare ??
<axm149> nicotano, cos'è il repository medibuntu?
<nicotano> marcotux, in parte, e quelli di mplayer vanno copiati  in  /usr/lib/win32
<nicotano> axm149, leggi il wiki, è fatto per te :)
<nicotano> marcotux, quella directory non esiste va creata prima
<axm149> ok
<axm149> grazie
<nicotano> axm149,  per codecs video proprietari tipo Indeo e altri, scaricare da http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<Blablabla_> per mettere la versione 9.10 come il comando'?
<nicotano> axm149,  decomprimere il tar.bz2 e poi copiare tutti i codecs in /usr/lib/win32 (va creata, non c'è)
<nicotano> usare smplayer o gnome-mplayer o vlc per vedere i video.
<Blablabla_> va be
<nicotano> Blablabla_, vuoi installare ubuntu 9.10?
<Blablabla_> si
<Blablabla_> passare di versione
<nicotano> Blablabla_,  prendi un CD e installi
<Blablabla_> passare di versione
<Blablabla_> dal terminale
<marcotux> Blablabla_, cosa hai ora?
<nicotano> durante l'installazione scegli di formattare /
<Blablabla_> 9.04
<Blablabla_> la 9.10 e piu veloce
<nicotano> Blablabla_, se vuoi reinstallare prova sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<Blablabla_> per la versione 9.10?
<nicotano> è avmnzamento
<nicotano> avanzamento*
<Blablabla_> ok
<Blablabla_> quanto ci sta supergiu?
<nicotano> Blablabla_, cmq io reputo preferibile installare exnovo previo backup dati e formattazione partiizione
<marcotux> nel caso non c'è update manager dai sudo apt-get update e dopo sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Blablabla_> nicotano vorrei solo 9.10
<Blablabla_> provo se mi va..
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi qual'è il file del menu di avvio kde? Intendo il file di configurazione con l'elenco delle voci
<AlexZion> se vuoi configurarlo , puoi semplicemente farci tasto destro sopra poi modifica il menu ...., ha un interfaccia anche molto intuitiva di gestione di tutto il menu ...
<AlexZion> cybercrasher: se invece vuoi proprio editare a mano il file , non saprei dove trovarlo .... :)
<parik70_> ciao
<cybercrasher> AlexZion: ho formattato e vorrei ripristinare la lista nel vecchio ordine.. ho il backup della vecchia home ma non so quale file devo andare a copiare
<davide2> salve a tutti
<AlexZion> cybercrasher: capisco ,aspe che ci do un occhio ...
<davide2> a chi posso chiedere aiuto
<davide2> mi servirebbe un consiglio
<cybercrasher> davide2: esponi il tuo problema senza chiedere il permesso
<Blablabla_> ragazzi la 9.10 e buono come sistema operativo?
<axm149> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a vedere i pacchetti da installare su medibuntu??
<Odo> axm149, che pacchetti scusa? :D vuoi dire che pacchetti ci sono in medibuntu?
<attempt> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<marcotux> Blablabla_, se non hai file importanti forse ti conviene reinstallare direttamente, magari la 10.04, ma questa è una mia opinione casomai chiedi anche ad altri
<axm149> ho aggiunto il repository ma non sono sicuro di avere " il pacchetto contenente la libreria libdvdcss, ottenuta dal progetto VideoLAN e il pacchetto esterno di codec binari usati da MPlayer e xine, comunemente conosciuto con il nome di w32codecs."
<axm149> esiste un interfaccia grafica per questo medibuntu?
<Blablabla_> marcotux la 10.04 non mi va nel mio sistema si blocca provo la 9.10 sperò che entro stasera c'e lo abbia..
<attempt> axm149 apri un terminale
<axm149> ok
<Odo> axm149, allora a prescindere che da synaptic puoi vedere i pacchetti contenuti, e lo stesso puoi farlo con ubuntu software center
<marcotux> Blablabla_, allora prova ad installare direttamente la 9.10, perchè se hai problemi con avanzamento rischi di fare dei bei casini
<Odo> axm149, dopo aver aggiunto medibuntu hai agigornato gli indici?
<axm149> ho seguito il wiki
<axm149> credo di aver fatto tutto
<Blablabla_> sto avanzando come sistema.. marcotux
<axm149> posso scriverti i comandi che ho messo nel terninale seguendo il wiki
<attempt> axm149 apri un terminale e scrivi locate libdvdcss
<axm149> non succede nulla
<Odo> axm149, scusa hai aggiunto le righe nella sources.list?
<axm149> ho fatto il seguente: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Odo> axm149, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<axm149> poi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<axm149> e infine: sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<Odo> axm149, puoi dirmi se dando il comando ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Odo> c'e' medibuntu.list
<axm149> mi risponde: totale 16 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  80 2010-11-13 12:14 lucid-partner.list -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  80 2010-11-13 12:14 lucid-partner.list.save -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 268 2009-11-03 14:49 medibuntu.list -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  60 2010-11-13 12:14 n-muench-vlc-lucid.list
<Odo> axm149, hai dato un sudo apt-get update
<axm149> ho dato semmai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<axm149> come da wiki
<Odo> axm149, ba  non sono troppo daccordo, perche' non hai messo anche la key?
<axm149> non ne ho idea, non ci capisco niente
<Odo> comunque se dai un sudo apt-get update e incolli tutto in paste vediamo se e' tutto a posto
<axm149> ho solo seguito le indicazioni su questa pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<axm149> e su questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<Odo> e poi il pacchetto che dici tu e libdvdcss2
<axm149> ok ho fatto il sudo apt-get update, adesso come faccio a sapere se è andato tutto apposto?
<Odo> axm149, lo incolli nel paste per favore? dal comando funo alla fine?
<axm149> Odo, ho fatto il sudo apt-get update, adesso come faccio a sapere se è andato tutto apposto?
<Odo> di solito se ci sono errori si vedono.. c'e' proprio scritto error!
<axm149> Trovato http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg                          Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-it           Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg                          Trovato http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release                              Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-it          Trovato http://packages.medibuntu.or
<axm149> no nessun error
<axm149> Odo, nessun error, pare andato a buon fine
<Odo> axm149, confermi che stai usando lucid si?
<Odo> axm149, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<sabrina> K99Brain ciao ti ricordi di me, ieri sera ti avevo chiesto aiuto per una partizione sparita, ho recuperato tutto con testdisk come mi avevi detto, ora però volevo reinstallare il sistema operativo e l'installer non mi vede le partizioni, sai come mai?
<axm149> ok Odo, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 fatto
<axm149> poi?
<Odo> axm149, si ma lo ha installato?
<Odo> poi che? tu hai chiesto come installarlo se lo ha installato lo hai appena fatto
<axm149> dal terminal sembra di si?
<axm149> dove lo dovrei cercare?
<Odo> axm149, ma scusa visto che sei vago e dici che non sei molto pratico perche' non incolli quello che vedi?
<axm149> lo sto facendo
<marcotux> axm149, è una libreria non è direttamente usabile, lo usi da vlc o altri programmi video
<axm149> ecco cosa c'è sul terminal dopo aver deigitato "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<axm149> Trovato http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg                          Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-it           Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg                          Trovato http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release                              Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-it          Trovato http://packages.medibuntu.or
<axm149> non so il perchè non trascriva il resto qui sulla chat ma è molto più lungo..
<marcotux> axm149, usa il paste
<marcotux> !paste | axm149
<ubot-it> axm149: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<axm149> 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 Trovato http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg                          Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-it           Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com lucid 
<axm149> Odo, ecco il paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/538995/
<marcotux> a me sembra tutto regolare
<Odo> axm149, e' andato a buon fine, sei a posto
<axm149> ho tutti i codecs finalmente?
<Odo> axm149, certo che no
<Odo> hai solo la libreria per vedere i dvd
<axm149> cos'altro devo fare?
<Odo> se ti riferisci ai codecs, potresti installare: sudo apt-get isntall w32codecs
<Odo> install
<marcotux> axm149, direi come dice Odo
<sabrina>  K99Brain è probabilmente occupato, qualcun'altro è pratico di testdisk e del'installer che non vede bene la tabella delle partizioni nel partizionamento manuale?
<Odo> sabrina, se hai recuperato e spostato le  cose, devi rifare la partizione
<axm149> Odo, fatto..
<axm149> c'è altro?
<Odo> axm149, questi sono i codecs multimediali che sono in medibuntu
<Odo> cosa vuoi far te, sicuro non lo so
<sabrina> Odo ho altri sistemi operativi nelle altre partizioni
<axm149> vorrei sapere se questi codecs sono già funzinanti o se devo riavviare..
<Odo> axm149, non serve riavviare
<axm149> perchè i file continuano a vedersi scattosi maledizione..
<Odo> sabrina, ,ma se hai un disco che ha avuto problemi con la "partition table" sei ancora a rischio eh
<Odo> axm149, che files?
<Scall> Ragazzi, quando provo ad espellere l'iPod da Rhythmbox mi dice "Impossibile espellere supporto - Espulsione del supporto non riuscita: uno o più volumi sul supporto sono occupati." Come faccio ad espellere l'iPod per scollegarlo, così da non perdere nessun dato?
<sabrina> Odo cosa mi consigli quindi
<filo1234> Scall: se fai rimozione sicura?
<axm149> Odo, ho dei problemi nel riprodurre diversi file .wmv, film, si vedono scattosi
<Odo> sabrina, io farei installazione nuova, ora non so che sistemi operativi hai e cosa vuoi tenere
<axm149> questo il motivo per i codecs, etc..
<axm149> ma sembra che non riesca a risolvere il problema
<marcotux> axm149, ma sono in 720p? magari è proprio quello il problema, sono troppo grossi
<axm149> ho tolto gli effetti visivi, ho installato anche i codecs ma nulla..
<sabrina> ho 7 e ubuntu, ubuntu lo voglio reinstallare, e ho la /home separata da /
<axm149> si esatto
<Scall> filo1234: già, non ci avevo pensato! ha funzionato, grazie :-)
<filo1234> :)
<sabrina> solo che l'installer nn mi vede piu le partizioni
<axm149> ma non tutti mi danno sto problema, solo un 60% direi di tutti i film
<marcotux> Odo, driver video magari?
<axm149> solo però quelli in .wmv
<axm149> ah, e sono cmq tutti 720p
<parik70> ciao a tutti ho questo problema: voglio rinominare il file xorg.conf in /etc/X11 in maniera tale che dopo la rinominazione abbia il nome: a_xorg.conf E non vi sia alcuna copia del file. come fare? 1mano per favore :-)
<Odo> sabrina, be se vuoi tenere anche 7  , formatti e reinstalli entrambi, ma questo e' il mio parere, se vuoi tenerti il disco cosi' reinstalli ubuntu e amen
<Odo> marcotux, anche non so come ha installato e se li ha installati :D
<axm149> Odo, parlate dei miei driver video?
<marcotux> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/a_xorg.conf  direi, ma chiedi conferma
<sabrina> Odo, nn hai capito, o formatto tutto o non me lo installa, nn posso fare un backup della partizione da live e ripristinarla una volta reinstallato ubuntu?
<attempt> pero' cosi' resti senza alcun xorg.conf parik70
<Odo> marcotux, per parte mia non ho mai messo troppo porcate, dopo un installazione pulita, basta mettere ubuntu-restricted-extras e poi mi ha sempre funzionato tutto, chiaro se vuoi usare i dvd devi mettere il libdvdcss2
<Odo> insomma correttivi all'occasione
<parik70> attempt è il mio scopo: ho una nvidia vecchiottina e quindi... vorrei vedere che succede
<marcotux> Odo, stessa cosa io
<parik70> al+poi lo rinomino xorg.conf, si può fare...? :-)
<attempt> parik70 il comando che ti hanno dato e' corretto.
<marcotux> ho lottato un po con i dvd ma all'epoca c'erano dei bug su lucid
<parik70> attempt il suggerimento di macrotux è coretto?
<axm149> Odo, allora hai idea di quale possa essere il problema?
<attempt> si e' esatto.
<Odo> axm149, che scheda video hai?
<parik70> hhmm... ah come si fa a riavviare serverx senza riavviare il sistema?
<sabrina> Odo lascia perdere, mi arrangio stai facendo anche troppo ciao!
<attempt> startx
<Odo> sabrina, c'e' poco da arrangiarsi sta a te decidere come vuoi fare
<axm149> Odo, Nvidia X
<Odo> axm149, hai installato i driver da sistema → amministrazione → driver hardware ?
<parik70> attempt come combinazione di tasti... prima c'era tipo "ctrl+alt+canc"....
<axm149> Odo, si mi dice che ho la versione current in uso
<sabrina> Odo, non mi hai risposto, cmq fa niente... lo so anche io che posso reinstallare tutto, ma me lo risparmierei, metterei apposto la tabella delle partizioni se solo sapessi fare
<Odo> sabrina, non puoi
<attempt> parik70 dagli termina sessione dal menu'.
<sabrina> Odo non posso o non sai come si fa?
<Odo> axm149, quindi non hai problemi con driver video, o hai codecs che vanno in conflitto o non so, prova con una live, installi SOLO i driver video e ubuntu-restricted-extras e vedi come va
<axm149> Odo, scusa se rompo ma sono più confusa che persuasa, come si usa una live??
<attempt> parik70 puoi ripristinare la combinazione dei tasti dalle preferenze tastiera.
<Odo> sabrina, non puoi, la partition table se e' danneggiata se non conosci i valori non si recuperano piu', il risultato e' non vedere piu' le partizioni, alcuni software come "test disk"  ti permettono di "recuperare" il contenuto, ma la fase successiva e formattare il disco e reinstallare
<sabrina> Odo, forse nn hai capito, il pc ora funziona sia windows che linux partono correttamente
<Odo> sabrina, come si usa per far cosa? la live la lanci e la usi quando spegni se non e' persistente va tutto perso
<Odo> sabrina, quindi?
<sabrina> Odo ora voglio reinstallare ubuntu, e l'installer nn mi vede le partizioni!
<axm149> Odo, ti sei confuso, ero io che chiedevo come si faceva ad usare, o meglio che cos'era una live...
<Odo> sabrina, allora vedi che siamo tornati al punto di partenza se l'installer non ti vede le partizioni, non pensi che la partition table abbia qualche problema? ascolta fai un tentativo apri gparted e vedi che fa, se riconosce le partizioni
<sabrina> Odo nemmeno quello le vede
<sabrina> già provato
<Odo> axm149, ok la risposta e' adatta anche a te :D la lanci poi installi i driver video, poi ubuntu-.restricted-extras e poi provi i tuoi video
<sabrina> fdisk invece le vede
<axm149> Odo, la lanci cosa? Da dove e come?
<Odo> sabrina, ok passo per me c'e' solo il format, chiedi tranquillamente in chan, magari qualcuno puo' , sa come fare ;)
<Odo> axm149, sai cos'e' una live?
<axm149> no!
<axm149> :(
<Odo> axm149, scusa come hai fatto ad installare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> a dopo :D
<sabrina> Odo ok il format, ma siccome le partizioni ci sono, le riesco a montare con mount, come faccio a fare un backup del resto in modo che reinstallo solo ubuntu e non tutto?
<axm149> ho comprato un netbook con ubuntu già installato..
<marcotux> ora vado, a stasera ciao
<Odo> axm149, e' un dell?
<axm149> e sto cercando di capirci qualcosa, ma sono nuova!!
<Odo> sabrina, del resto intendi 7 ?
<axm149> Net top Manli
<axm149> Odo, guarda: http://netbookitalia.it/nettop-manli-t1-atom-330-dual-core-e-nvidia-ion.html
<sabrina> Odo si e della partizione con /home
<sabrina> odo la mia idea sarebbe quella di fare i backup delle partizioni di 7 e la /home con una live, formattare l'intero disco e reinstallare ubuntu!
<sabrina> odo nn prima di aver ripristinato i backup
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> axm149, hai solo quel netbook?
<axm149> no, ho anche un pc con installato xp e gli stessi video li si vedono bene, senza problemi..
<Odo> sabrina, vabbe' hai detto che te le monta le partizioni, prendi un hd esterno e fai il backup
<Odo> axm149, ecco con quel pc prendi la live qui : http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<Odo> axm149, la masterizi su cd, la fai partire da cd e poi torni qui e ti fai spiegare come creare una live su usb
<axm149> ok Odo, ti ringrazio..
<axm149> ciao!
<Odo> axm149, non ho fatto niente guarda
<Odo> in bocca al lupo
<axm149> no lascia stare, sei stato un gentiluomo, qui ogni volta nn mi risponde nessuno perchè sono troppo inesperta e non capisco niente..
<axm149> mi ci vorrà un pò di tempo per abituarmi a linux..
<Odo> comincia a masterizzare il cd poi torni qui con la live
<axm149> cmq grazie ancora e a presto
<Odo> e fatti spiegare  per la penna usb
<axm149> spero di trovarti stasera perchè ora devo staccare
<axm149> ciau
<Odo> axm149, non credo ma troverai sicuro qualcun'altro diponibile
<Shin3> :D
<mariano7> roxdragon ciao
<mariano7> :P
<Alex99> ciao, la webcam mi riprende capovolto...avete idea di come fare?
<glpiana> Alex99, su che porgramma?
<glpiana> *programma
<Alex99> skype
<glpiana> Alex99, digita lsmod in un terminale e metti tutto su pastebin
<Alex99> come si fa?
<glpiana> !paste | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sabrina> bioparcooooooooooooo
<Alex99> ecco qua. http://paste.ubuntu.com/539023/
<mariano7> ragazzi a voi vuze funziona??
<glpiana> Alex99, proviamo a fare una cosa. digita: sudo rmmode gspca_main
<glpiana> Alex99, dimmi se risponde o se tace
<glpiana> Alex99, chiudi skype che lo riapramo dopo
<glpiana> Alex99, sei svenuto?
<Leopoldo> salve qualcuno ha problemi con il trasferimento file su protocollo msn con pidgin su maverick?
<Leopoldo> non è il solito problema di lentezza
<Leopoldo> non mi va proprio
<Leopoldo> qualche idea a riguardo?
<Alex99> scusa ma mi è suonato il cell
<Alex99> gipiana: tace
<glpiana> Alex99, ok, ora sudo modprobe  gspca_main vflip=1
<Alex99> tace
<glpiana> Alex99, ora riprova skype
<Uzzi> mi succede che alcune macchine x86 non si avviano più con errori sulle /dev/ non trovate. Sul mio 64bit invece tutto ok
<glpiana> Uzzi, hai già provato a ripristinare o reinstallare grub?
<Alex99> capovolto
<Uzzi> glpiana, ripristinare nel senso reinstallare?
<glpiana> Alex99, oki, allora nulla, c'ho provato
<Alex99> secondo te che faccio?
<glpiana> !grub | Uzzi no, altrimenti non avrei usato i due termini :)
<ubot-it> Uzzi no, altrimenti non avrei usato i due termini :): http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Alex99, dai lsusb e vediamo che webcam è
<Uzzi> glpiana, + un problema dovuto a cosa?
<Uzzi> è*
<glpiana> Uzzi, non so, che avevi fatto?
<Uzzi> nulla di strano!
<xfire78xx> sera
<glpiana> Uzzi, cioè tu hai spento il pc e quando lo hai riavviato dava quell'errore?
<Alex99> gipiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539033/
<glpiana> Alex99, con cheese come la vedi?
<Uzzi> un avvio prima tutto ok, al successivo....non trova le /dev
<Scall> Aiuto, Evolution non mi invia più le mail! Se premo "Invia / Ricevi" rimane su "Invio messaggio" e non accade nulla. Eppure fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava tutto perfettamente e io non ho modificato nulla a quanto ricordo :S
<Alex99> capovolta, però li posso usare gli "effetti" e quindi la vedo ...dritta
<Scall> comunque per quanto riguarda la ricezione delle mail va bene. E' solo l'invio che non va...
<glpiana> Alex99, scrivi dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> Scall, controlla le impostazioni dell'invio allora
<Leopoldo> glpiana visto che ti stai scervellando abbastanza
<Leopoldo> sai nulla riguardo pidgin su maverick?
<xfire78xx> qualcuno/a sa un'alternativa a dev c++ ?
<Leopoldo> su protocollo msn il trasferimento file non va
<glpiana> Leopoldo, no, altrimenti avrei risposto :)
<Leopoldo> a e vabbè ci ho provato
<glpiana> :)
<Alex99> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539036/
<Gio12x5> ciao a tutti è un problema se vi chiedo un aiuto? =)
<Scall> glpiana: sono sicuro di non aver modificato nulla nelle impostazioni di invio, comunque sono giuste. Anche nel pc di mia mamma Evolution non invia più... utilizziamo tutti e due "gmx"... boh :S
<glpiana> !chiedi | Gio12x5
<ubot-it> Gio12x5: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alex99> gipiana: devo uscire. torno fra mezzoretta. grazie
<Gio12x5> cosa vuol dire che devo settare il mio server per la mia ricezione?
<glpiana> Alex99, non so proprio, hai già cercato sul forum?
<glpiana> Gio12x5, in che contesto?
<Gio12x5> trasferimento file
<Alex99> si. mi han detto di aggiungere una patch ma non so come si fa
<Alex99> ho chiesto e non mi han + risposto
<Alex99> quindi non so come fare
<Scall> comunque adesso mi è apparso:"Errore durante «Invio messaggio». Comando DATA non riuscito: Connessione scaduta: posta non inviata"
<Alex99> se guardi il mio post vedi la risposta. ma dov eaggiungo la patch?
<glpiana> Alex99, se mi indichi il post guardo
<glpiana> Gio12x5, che trasferimento file?
<Alex99> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,427395.0.html
<Alex99> va ben cosi?
<Alex99> ora vado se puoi darmi un suggerimento. grazie.
<glpiana> Alex99, ok, poi guardo
<Alex99> resto collegato ma non son alla tastiera. intanto ciao
<glpiana> Alex99, spiecente ma non so aiutarti con quella roba
<glpiana> *spiacente
<Blablabla_> oia
<Blablabla_> oai
<Blablabla_> oia
<Blablabla_> da voi nevica?
<FloodBotIt1> Blablabla_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Gio12x5> su alt_revenge ma in generale per qualsiasi file che mi viene passato via chat
<puccio> glpiana, c'è un modo affinchè io possa avere una sola istanza di xfce4-mixer proprio come vlc? ovvero cliccando più volte sull'icona del mixer vicino l'orologio questo mi restituisce l'istanza corrente, sempre se esiste, piuttosto che crearmene un'altra...
<Gio12x5> mi dice : hai un trasferimento dcc in attesa setta il tuo client per ricevere il trasferimento
<glpiana> puccio, non ne ho idea
<puccio> ok grazie cmq glpiana
<Shin3> Gio12x5, la risposta è già nella tua frase meglio di cosi
<jester-> sera
<puccio> ciao jester-
<Gio12x5> In che senso? cioe settarlo come?
<jester-> cià
<Shin3> eh prendi il tuo ble client e cerchi su google come impostarlo...cmq diventa warez e non so se si può andare avanti
<Gio12x5> ok ok
 * xfire78xx is away: studia.. a dopo..
<Leopoldo> glpiana io scrivevo e nessuno rispondeva quello si era disconnesso
<Leopoldo> maledetto
<glpiana> lol
<Leopoldo> cmq ti avevo chiesto
<Leopoldo> per caso sai qualcosa invece
<Leopoldo> riguardo all'errore gtk di python
<Leopoldo> sempre su maverick?
<glpiana> Leopoldo, che errore?
<Leopoldo> umh è abbastanza comune ma non trovo soluzioni
<Leopoldo> ora li posto così ti faccio vedere
<Leopoldo> magari te ne sai qualcosa
<Leopoldo> questo è uno http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539045/
<Leopoldo> e me lo da xampp quando provo a far partire il panel
<martina> salve a tutti, mi sto cimentando nell'installazione di ubuntu per la prima volta, voglio mantenere windows 7, il mio portatile ha 2 partizioni una c: e una d: intendo eliminare la partizione d: e installarci li linux, ora sto per partizionare il disco ma ho notato che c'è una partizione fat32 che non vedevo con windows 7, cos'è ? la posso eliminare?
<Leopoldo> quella partizione martina molto probabilmente è unapartizione di recovery
<Leopoldo> è consigliabile conservarla
<Leopoldo> perchè in caso di problemi il notebook è dotato di una combinazione di tasti particolare che permette il ripristino automatico del sistema alle impostazioni di fabbrica
<glpiana> Leopoldo, non ne so nulla
<glpiana> martina, la fat32 si trova all'inizio del disco?
<martina> glpiana si
<glpiana> Leopoldo, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1598314.html
<glpiana> martina, sarà la partizione di ripristino o qualcosa del genere. lasciala stare
<martina> glpiana Leopoldo grazie tante! a presto!
<glpiana> martina, e occhio a usare tutta la partizione in cui ora hai D: sul mio portatile serviva per degli applicativi del sistema e levandola era impallatissimo
<Leopoldo> si è sicuramente la partizione di rimpristino di solito è tra gli 1 e 5 gb nascosti si attiva con la combinazione relativa all'avvio
<Leopoldo> glpiana l'avevo trovata quella soluzione e funziona
<martina>  windows 7 lo lascio solo per la garanzia, mi hanno detto che non copre piu se lo disinstallo completamente!
<glpiana> Leopoldo, e allora dove sta il problema?
<Leopoldo> ma il mio problema e invece quando vado a fare gksu /opt/lampp/lampp panel
<Leopoldo> il problema sta nel fatto che non sopporto che mi dia quell'errore
<Leopoldo> perchè se vado in idle
<Leopoldo> e provo a fare import gtk
<Leopoldo> mi viene a dire addirittura che gtk non c'è
<glpiana> !enter | Leopoldo
<ubot-it> Leopoldo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Leopoldo, non so di cosa tu stia parlando sinceramente
<Leopoldo> ma pyhon-gtk2 è installato
<Leopoldo> vabbè pazienza non ti preoccupare grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> Leopoldo, tranquillo, non mi preoccupo ;)
<Leopoldo> eheh vabbè si fa per dire lo so che non ti preoccupi :p
<Leopoldo> ai problemi di pidgin ci posso anche stare ma python mi fa proprio arrabbiare
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Leopoldo> se penso che fino a ieri ero su karmic senza neanche un problema di questi due
<Leopoldo> vabbè grazie ciao a tutti
<lixo66> salve
<lixo66> sono nuovo. non ho mai lavorato su linux. e difficile istallare il s.o.
<glpiana> !installazione | lixo66 dai un'occhiata qui
<ubot-it> lixo66 dai un'occhiata qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<lixo66> grazie provo subito. ciao
<Macyb> Buonasera!
<Macyb> In ubuntu riesco a collegarmi tramite wifi al modem (alice) ma non ho la possibilità di navigare perchè non so il procedimento per poter inserire username e password, qualcuno ha già avuto questo problema?
<Dig> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno sa indicarmi un programma per mandare la presa diretta di una telecamera a un proiettore?
<jester-> Macyb: quando connetti la wifi non ti esce la finestra per inserire la pass?
<Macyb> Jester: no non mela apre... ho installato ieri ubuntu e non sono molto pratico, ho letto le guide ma niente in merito. So' come faccio con windows per farlo partire: creo una nuova connessione ad alta velocita con inserimento di username e password... e dopo funziona...
<jester-> Macyb: se clicchi l'icona di rete in alto c'è  la wifi?
<Macyb> si', mela trova, ho gia inserito la chiave wep/wpa e infatti con mozilla riesco ad entrare nello stato apparato del modem
<Macyb> ma non riesco a fare altro
<jester-> Macyb: quindi cliccando per farla connettere ti chiede la pass
<Macyb> no! non mela chiede! mel'ha chiesta la prima volta e poi piu'
<jester-> Macyb: certo visto che la memorizza
<jester-> Macyb: apri un terminale
<Macyb> Jester: già, ho provato a fare anche una connessione dsl ma nisba
<Macyb> jester: terminale??? haha sarebbe? :)
<jester-> Macyb: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> Macyb: applicazioni / accessori
<Macyb> Jester & Ubot: in pratica il dos
<jester-> ma che dos
<attempt> ubot e' un bot risponde ai comandi di jester.
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> dai quel comando e incolla qui la risposta
<Macyb> ok
<Scall> Come si fa ad aggiungere canzoni ad una scaletta in Rhythmbox o Banshee? Propio non riesco... :-S
<glpiana> Scall, su rhythmbox, vai su visualizza e metti la spunta a coda di esecuzione
<glpiana> Scall, poi tasto destro sul brano e scegli aggiungi alla coda di riproduzione
<glpiana> Scall, era riproduzione anche prima
<fuser80> ciao, potete darmi una mano?ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu, non riesco a connettermi con la rete senza fili, mi trova le reti disponibili, ma poi quando vado per connettermi mi dice "Disconnesso si è ora fuori dalla rete"
<jester-> fuser80:  lspci | grep -i network
<Scall> glpiana: ok, risolto, grazie. Ma in Banshee per sbaglio ho cliccato sull'icona del mio iPod e ho fatto "importa nella collezione". Non si può annullare quello che ho fatto? Perchè adesso in "Musica" di Banshee mi ritrovo 710 canzoni che sono un po' troppe...
<laidon> buonasera gente
<glpiana> Scall, non conosco banshee
<Scall> ah ok. fa niente comunque grazie ;-)
<jester-> fuser80: che risponde
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539062/
<fuser80> te lo messo su paste
<laidon> un'anima pia che sappia aiutarmi ad abilitare gli effetti desktop con una ati radeon, per favore?
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<Macyb> Jester- : i risultato è il seguente  lspci | grep -i network  05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Macyb> 'Sera
<jester-> fuser80: prova a installare linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<fuser80> dove lo trovo?
<jester-> Macyb: vale anche per te
<jester-> fuser80: in sotware center o sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic nel terminale
<_Kalce_> ho un problema, nn riesco a vedere i canali rai in streaming , ho installato silverlight 3 e uso ubuntu 10.04
<Macyb> Jester-: ieri una persona mi aveva detto di provare a fare queste cose, ti posto anche i risultati dato che era sparito ok?
<jester-> Macyb: dai quel comando nel terminale
<Macyb> ok a dopo allora
<jester-> c'era un bug al rilascio con intel se è stato risolto non os
<Macyb> Grazie intanto
<fuser80> non riesco a trovarlo i wirless maverick
<glpiana> _Kalce_, da quanto lo hai messo il 3?
<glpiana> _Kalce_, che poi è moonlight non silverlight :)
<fuser80> glpiana ciao, puoi darmi una mano?ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu, non riesco a connettermi con la rete senza fili, mi trova le reti disponibili, ma poi quando vado per connettermi mi dice "Disconnesso si è ora fuori dalla rete"
<glpiana> fuser80, ti sta seguendo jester-
<fuser80> ok,grazie,
<_Kalce_> glpiana , hai ragione è Novell Moonlight 2.3 .... e l' ho installato da circa due settimane..... e non ha mai funzionato, ma non me ne sono mai preoccupato..... ma ora ho bisogno...
<glpiana> _Kalce_, allora da strumenti disinstallalo
<_Kalce_> e poi?
<glpiana> _Kalce_, ti farà riavviare firefox. fallo. poi vai sul sito http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx e scarica e installa la preview del 3
<fuser80> jester, ho provato pure con wicd ma nulla
<jester-> fuser80: installa pure inux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<glpiana> _Kalce_, poi riavvii e dovrebbe andare senza problemi se non i soliti
<_Kalce_> glpiana , scusa, dov' è strumenti?
<jester-> fuser80: o meglio inux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-generic
<fuser80> su ubuntu softwer center non trovo ciò che mi dici
<glpiana> _Kalce_, guarda la pagina di firefox e guarda in su. se hai firefo xin italiano lo vedi, se no sarà tools
<jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic nel terminale
<fuser80> ok
<_Kalce_> glpiana , ha ragione.... fatto lo stò disinstallando....
<jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-generic
<jester-> fuser80: copia incolla nel terminale
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539064/
<fuser80> fatto
<_Kalce_> glpiana , stò scaricando la prewiew del 3
<jester-> fuser80: hai la 10.10?
<fuser80> si
<jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-generic
<fuser80> fatto    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539065/
<biassoni> ciao
<biassoni> a tutti, ho un problema con screengrab in firefox
<biassoni> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano?
<glpiana> biassoni, illustralo, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<biassoni> in ff non riesco a stampare il contenuto flash delle pagine (bug ultra-noto)
<biassoni> volevo usare screengrag
<biassoni> grab 0.96.3
<_Kalce_> glpiana , molte grazie funziona tutto
<jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<_Kalce_> grazie a tutti e buona serata
<fuser80> ?
<fuser80> è un comando unico giusto
<biassoni> dicevo screengrab 0.96.2
<biassoni> ha un problema noto anche lui con ff
<biassoni> ma ho installato il 0.96.3 che come riportato in https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1146/
<biassoni> dovrebbe fissare il problema
<mlazzari2> buona sera
<biassoni> solo che ancora crasha se cerco di stampare una pagina con contenuto flash
<biassoni> qualcuno sa come fissar eil problema e/o stampare il contenuto flash delle pagine in FF?
<fuser80> fatto    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539066/
<jester-> biassoni: effetti staccati?
<jester-> fuser80: uname -r
<biassoni> jester-: in che senso?
<jester-> BlackZ: stacca gli effetti visivi se sono on
<jester-> fuser80: uname -r che risponde
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539067/
<glpiana> fuser80, dai anche lsb_release -a
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539068/
<fuser80> fatto
<glpiana> <jester-> fuser80: hai la 10.10?
<glpiana> <fuser80> si
<glpiana> fuser80, non hai la 10.10
<fuser80> come faccio a capire la versione?
<glpiana> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<glpiana> Release:	10.04
<glpiana> Codename:	lucid
<jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic nel terminale
<fuser80> 10.04 è la mia versione
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539071/
<glpiana> fuser80, conferma
<fuser80> digito s o n?
<fuser80> s quindi?
<glpiana> fuser80, S
<jester-> s
<fuser80> sta installando
<fuser80> fatto  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539074/
<jester-> fuser80:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<jester-> fuser80:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jester-> fuser80:  iwconfig e metti nel pastebinno
<zani> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'audio, non riesco più a sentire la musica o i video su youtube
<jester-> zani: il resto lo senti?
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539079/
<zani> quando avvio ubuntu non sento più il suono
<zani> però sulle impostazioni audio ho fatto il test per gli altoparlanti ed era tutto funzionante
<zani> ho provato anche a riavviare ma non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> fuser80:  riavvia, stacca il filo e prova la wifi
<fuser80> ok...
<jester-> zani: attacca un video youtub apri preferenze/audi-->etichetta applicazioni
<zani> c'è:  ALSA plug-in [npviewer.bin] con la barra del volume e il segnalino di muto non spuntato
<glpiana> e il volume è alto?
<zani> ho appena notato un'altra cosa: i video vanno ad una velocità maggiore del normale!
<zani> glpiana: si si il volume è alto
<glpiana> zani, hai già spento e riacceso firefox?
<zani> ho proprio provato a riavviare il pc.. adesso provo riavviare firefox
<glpiana> zani, no, aspetta
<glpiana> zani, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | zani
<ubot-it> zani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zani> ii  flashplugin-installer        10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<glpiana> zani, digita: sudo apt-get remove --purge  flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> zani, poi digita sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<biassoni> Myrtti: I ran it and choose the sun for all the possibilities: no fix
<glpiana> biassoni, ????
<glpiana> biassoni, sbagliato canale? :)
<zani> lol
<Alex99> gipiana: ciao, son qua. ho visto il msg. hai forse idea di dove posso chiedere info? grazie
<biassoni> si scusate
<biassoni> :)
<glpiana> Alex99, no, spiacente
<glpiana> Alex99, aspetta che rispondano sul forum
<biassoni> ora chiedo pure a voi
<biassoni> ho un problema nelal stampa con FF e flash
<biassoni> leggo in https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1146/
<glpiana> biassoni, ah, avevi già chiesto
<Alex99> grazie lo stesso. ciao
<biassoni> si
<biassoni> aspetta
<biassoni> ho un advance
<biassoni> un progresso
<biassoni> questo maledetto addon
<biassoni> dovrebbe funzionare
<biassoni> c'e' scritto che e' stato fissato
<biassoni> ma mi crasha
<FloodBotIt1> biassoni: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<biassoni> credo sia un problema di versione di java
<glpiana> biassoni, scrivi about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | biassoni
<ubot-it> biassoni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zani> ok allora riavvio e proviamo a vedere se funziona
<biassoni> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/GDkkgUYF
<glpiana> biassoni, dpkg -l | grep iced          in un terminale
<biassoni> ii  icedtea-6-jre-cacao                       6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu1~10.04.1                     Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using Cacao
<biassoni> ii  icedtea6-plugin                           6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu1~10.04.1                     web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and Iced
<glpiana> biassoni, sudo apt-get remove --purge   icedtea-6-jre-cacao  icedtea6-plugin
<zani> niente, non ha funzionato
<zani> credo che sia dovuto alla scheda video che mi sta dando un sacco di errori quando spengo il pc
<glpiana> zani, apri un terminale
<glpiana> zani, e chiudi firefox
<zani> non ho ben capito, ma mi sembra che l'output audio sia legato alla scheda video
<glpiana> zani, nel terminale scrivi: mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<glpiana> zani, poi riavvia firefox e vedi come va
<fuser80> jester niente da farestesso problema
<biassoni> glpiana: grazie
<fuser80> glpiana stesso peoblema non son riuscito a risolvere
<fuser80> mi date una mano?
<fuser80> ci siete?
<zani> glpiana: sembra che l'ultimo comando su firefox lo abbia completamente resettato
<fuser80> ho un problema con la rete senza fili, mi da le reti disponibili ma al momento di collegarmi, mi da disconnesso si è ora fuori dalla rete
<zani> fortunatamente avevo un file di backup nell'hard disk esterno... in ogni caso non ha risolto il problema :(
<fuser80> glpiana ci sei?mi dai una mano?
<Panaclerio> sul desktop come posso ridurre lo spazio tra cartelle in maniera automatica?
<MentalAdmin> buonasera
<MentalAdmin> nel nuovo menù di ubuntu 10.10 non riesco a trovare l'opzione per il memtest
<MentalAdmin> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<attempt> MentalAdmin quando parte il pc dopo i controlli bios clicca shift dovresti entrare nel menu di grub.
<MentalAdmin> ok grazie
<Macyb> jester- : Scusa il ritardo ma non si connetteva al sito, ho provato a lanciare l'istruzione che avevi scritto e mi dice [sudo] inserisci password.  ho provato ma non mi lascia scrivere nulla...
<Panaclerio> ho copiato la "home" su un'altro computer con ubuntu. L'utente ha sempre lo stesso nome, ma devo modificare i permessi di file e cartelle?
<rosalba2> ciao non riesco ad istallare la stampante hp f2480 ... è all in one. Ho istallato hplip ... sulla guida c'è scritto di istallare hpoj ... ma non lo riesco a trovare su gestione pacchetti. --- l'ho scaricato ma ora non so cosa farci
<rosalba2> è una cosa urgente di lavoro e non riesco a fare nulla .. sono disperata ...
<MentalAdmin> anche se premo shift all avvio non mi fa accedere a grub
<MentalAdmin> mi da un erroretipo cannot load ...
<MentalAdmin> (sono sotto ub10.10 MM)
<MentalAdmin> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rosalba2> non c'è nessuno questa sera
<supersavio> sera a tutti
<rosalba2> ciao non riesco ad istallare la stampante hp f2480 ... è all in one. Ho istallato hplip ... sulla guida c'è scritto di istallare hpoj ... ma non lo riesco a trovare su gestione pacchetti. --- l'ho scaricato ma ora non so cosa farci
<rosalba2> è una cosa di lavoro ... please e urgente
<supersavio> ragazzi perchè dopo che ieri sera ho effettuato gli aggiornamenti del sistema non mi compaiono più i pulsanti di riduzione ingradimento e chiusura finestra???
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<MentalAdmin> qualcuno sa dirmi dove trovo l'opzione per eseguire il memtest dal CD di ubuntu 10.10?
<Macyb> Jester- : ho eseguito le istruzioni che mi avevi detto e mi viene fuori [sudo] inserire password utente... pero' non mi fa scrivere nulla
<steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Macyb> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<MentalAdmin> Macyb: il terminale non mosta la digitazione della password per evitare di rivelare la lunghezza della tua pass
<MentalAdmin> tu scrivi lui prende nota ma non ti mostra nulla a video
<MentalAdmin> è normale
<steeler> MentalAdmin,  intelligente chi ha progettato questa cosa.
<Macyb> ah grazie per l'informazione, non ne ero al corrente...
<MentalAdmin> prego
<Macyb> prima di riprovarci volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa come creare una connessione wi-fi (di cui sono gia' connesso...la chiave wpa/wep è già immessa e vedo il server all'indirizzo 198.162.1.1) in cui possa scrivere nome utente e password.
<MentalAdmin> non capisco
<MentalAdmin> vuoi creare una rete a cui per accedere serva un username e una pass?
<steeler> perchè le edizioni in  DVD di Ubuntu non si trovano nei download, ma si trovano nel path del sito?
<Macyb> posso spiegarti come faccio ad andare in internet con windows... cioe' trovo il wifi, inserisco la chiave wep/wpa e la memorizzo e sono collegato al wi-fi... a questo punto per accedere al servizio internet devo creare una nuova connessione a banda larga in cui immetto username e password... dopo di chè mi funziona internet.   in Ubuntu sono solo riuscito ad accedere alla rete wi-fi (infatti digitando l'indirizzo del modem wi-fi ri
<fabri> ciao a tutti... =) ho installato lxde dai repository su una squeeze con repo unstable... dove posso reperire la versione aggiornata? (per intenderci quella con la possibilità di modificare i colori dei temi gtk)
<fabri> merda
<fabri> sbagliato room
<MentalAdmin> comunque
<MentalAdmin> c'è nessuno che sappia dirmi come avviare il memtest dal livecd di ubuntu 10.10
<MentalAdmin> ?
<Macyb> beh intanto grazie, vado a provare ad inserire la password utente (dato che non sapevo la nascondesse)...
<MentalAdmin> prego
<nikmanofredda> Buona sera a tutti
<nikmanofredda> Overme,buona sera
<MentalAdmin> qualcuno sa dirmi come avviare il memtest dal livecd di ubuntu 10.10?
<DAMN3dg1rl> MentalAdmin,
<DAMN3dg1rl> infila il cd
<DAMN3dg1rl> con la freccia direzionale seleziona
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai invio
<MentalAdmin> il problema è che il maverick meerkat
<MentalAdmin> parte con la gui
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> non hai il selettore ?
<nikmanofredda> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chiedi | nikmanofredda
<ubot-it> nikmanofredda: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> MentalAdmin, scarica la iso di finnix http://www.finnix.org/Download e usa quella.. è ottima
<nikmanofredda> ok quando inserisco una chiavetta nel pc mi esce questa scritta Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdh1 on /media/_OEMBP
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai una prova
<nikmanofredda> tengo a precisare che a fianco ho un 'altro pc con lo stesso sistema operativo e li me la legge
<nikmanofredda> avrò scombinato qualcosa
<DAMN3dg1rl> staccala, riattaccala, scrivi " mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /media/disk "
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi vedi in /media/disk
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, l'ha montata ?
<nikmanofredda> che strano adesso me la legge
<nikmanofredda> ho provato 5 volte prima e niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, facendo quello che ho detto io ?
<MentalAdmin> grazie per l'aiuto provo a reboottare
<nikmanofredda> no adesso provo
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, magari ti si erano sballati i permessi
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, non smanettare
<DAMN3dg1rl> ora che va
<nikmanofredda> allora ho digitato mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /media/disk  nel terminale e mi da questa scritta mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/disk": Permesso negato
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, sudo mkdir :D
<nikmanofredda> adesso mi da di nuovo l'errore
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> riavvia
<DAMN3dg1rl> vedi che succede montando
<DAMN3dg1rl> dimenticati quello che ho detto ora
<alex92> ciao.. posso chiedere un'informazione?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !posso | alex92
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chiedi | alex92
<ubot-it> alex92: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nikmanofredda> mi dice impossibile montare
<DAMN3dg1rl> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<nikmanofredda> guardo in questo link?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, no ...
<DAMN3dg1rl> te hai in pratica il tuo utente fuori dal gruppo mount mi sa
<polis> sera
<alex92> qualcuno sa se e quando escono dei driver per poulsbo decenti funzionanti al 100% per maverick?
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl, a ok
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,e cosa posso fare per ripristinare
<DAMN3dg1rl> alex92, mi sa che ce ne voglia
<alex92> tanto ancora? con la 11.04 ho sentito forse il problema è risolto?
<polis> non ce un canale per xubuntu ita?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, Sistema > amministrazione > utenti e gruppi clicchi su "gestione gruppi"
<DAMN3dg1rl> polis, questo è per ogni *buntu ufficiale
<polis> cpt DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> come xubuntu
<polis> devo portare le applicazioni
<polis> nel desktop xfce
<polis> ma non è ne come ubuntu ne come KDE
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> quel che ricordo di xfce è che devi modificare la barra
<polis> cio non ce la funzioa tasto destro crea lanciatore
<polis> poi per esempio dove ce l orologio non c e la data
<DAMN3dg1rl> !xfce
<ubot-it> xfce is Desktop Environment predefinito di Xubuntu. ( http://www.xfce.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,allora sono andato in gestione gruppi
<polis> ecoo grz
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,devo modificare qualcosa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, vedi se il tuo utente è incluso in mount ?
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,nella lista non c'è la vocew mount
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, passa uno screen
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,come lo faccio lo screen della finestra gestione utente
<DAMN3dg1rl> stamp
<Spartan82> buonasera a tutti e tutte
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao
<Spartan82> enzotib: posso farti una domanda
<enzotib> fai pure
<Spartan82> per togliere il lag che c'è su xchat, come si fa?
<enzotib> Spartan82, che connessione hai?
<Spartan82> che vuol dire, scusa...
<Spartan82> sai sono novizio in ste cose
<enzotib> Spartan82, hai l'adsl?
<Spartan82> si
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,/home/nik/Scrivania/Schermata.png
<Spartan82> ciao nikmanofredda
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, inviala tramite imagebin
<DAMN3dg1rl> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> bah, strano, non dovrebbe esserci granché come lag, se non in momenti particolari
<Spartan82> si lo so enzotib
<nikmanofredda> Spartan82,ciao
<Spartan82> ciao nik
<AND76> oppure ha altre apllicazioni warez
<Spartan82> nn c'è un modo per toglierlo, quindi?
<AND76> o altro insomma che occupa parte della banda adsl
<AND76> o no?
<enzotib> Spartan82, hai altre applicazioni che usano pesantemente la rete?
<AND76> amule torrent esempio
<Spartan82> no enzotib
<Spartan82> sto solamente chattando :)
<Spartan82> caro enzotib: nn ci sono opzioni per togliere sto lag, allora? :)
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,http://img545.imageshack.us/i/schermatak.png/
<enzotib> Spartan82, il lag è quello che è, non è che puoi modificarlo
<Spartan82> cioè nel senso che li deve stare?
<AND76> posso sapere che ruter hai?
<Spartan82> AND76: dici a me?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, aggiungi mount
<AND76> si
<Spartan82> non è quello di alice
<AND76> quindi?
<AND76> scusa ma di quanto è sto lag?
<Spartan82> 0,1 seconds
<HoldenC> io ho 0,2...
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,fatto adesso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, dovrebbe andare
<nikmanofredda> ok provo
<Spartan82> AND76: io volevo solamente sapere se è normale che sia visibile
<AND76> e un po si
<Spartan82> ah ok
<Spartan82> ringrazio anche enzotib
<AND76> io adesso sto a 0,3 ma ho firefox
<Spartan82> ah perchè dipende dal browser?
<Spartan82> :)
<AND76> nel senso che io sto chattando e cazzeggendo su firefox è normale tutto qua
<AND76> se hai dei lag di alcuni secondi non è normale
<Spartan82> capito
<AND76> almeno per quanti ne so io
<Spartan82> ti ringrazio
<AND76> poi enzotib è più afferrato
<Spartan82> ri ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao
<Spartan82> enzotib e AND76
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,niente da fare
<Spartan82> volevo chiedervi un'altra cosa, se posso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nikmanofredda, spiace
<DAMN3dg1rl> buona notte :D
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,a volte mi da l'errore a volte no
<nikmanofredda> DAMN3dg1rl,notte e grazie
<enzotib> Spartan82: chiedi
<Spartan82> ti ringrazio enzotib
<Spartan82> allora
<Spartan82> praticamente ho il colore del nick troppo chiaro, dove e come modificarlo
<Spartan82> (ho il colore del testo uguale a quello del nick)
<enzotib> Spartan82: guarda in Impostazioni->Preferenze, ci sono molte opzioni, non ricordo
<Spartan82> enzotib: sono su colori,  e sono classificati in colori del testo, seleziona testo e interfaccia colori
<AND76> manco io mi ricordo
<Spartan82> nn è che dipende dal tipo di carattere?
<Spartan82> :)
<luke__> ciao
<Spartan82> ciao luke__
<luke__> ops fatto invio oer errore, Spartan: non riesco a fare funzionare 1 chiavetta wifi
<roxdragon> sera belli
<roxdragon> ^^
<luke__> lampeggia, la vedo in lsusb ma non mi connetto
<Spartan82> ehm... luke__: sono un neofita in ste cose
<Spartan82> mi dispiace
<Spartan82> prova a chiedere a qualcun'altro
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> ciao roxdragon
<luke__> spartan grazie comunque
<Spartan82> e di che
<roxdragon> luke__,  che è successo
<roxdragon> hi Spartan82  ^^
<luke__> roxdragon: in pratica ho una chiavetta dlink che sembra riconosciuta da Ubuntu ma non vede reti e quindi non si connete
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> luke__,  che modello è
<luke__> DWL-G122
<Spartan82> AND76: c'entrano per caso le opzioni di interfaccia colori che si trovano in preferenze?
<luke__> dovrebbe essere buona per linux
<luke__> roxdragon:ne ho un'altra sitecom che l'ho attaccata al pc e non ho dovuto fare proprio niente
<luke__> speravomi andassa bene anche con questa
<roxdragon> luke__, posta lspci | grep -i wi
<luke__> subito
<roxdragon> ah no scusa
<roxdragon> lsusb | grep -i wi
<Spartan82> roxdragon: quando termini con luke__, posso farti una domanda?
<luke__> roxdragon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539170/ ma il scondo comando è giusto?
<roxdragon> Spartan82,  fai pure ora
<roxdragon> ^^
<Spartan82> come si modifica il colore del nick e del testo in xchat?
<roxdragon> luke__,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/dwlg122e1
<roxdragon> segui questa ^^
<roxdragon> e la tua chiavetta funzionerà
<roxdragon> che io sappia non si può fare
<roxdragon> io vedo il tuo blu
<Spartan82> blu?
<Spartan82> io vedo il mio nick grigio
<Spartan82> cosi come il testo che scrivo
<roxdragon> Spartan82,  http://imagebin.org/125918
<Spartan82> devo controllare sto link?
<roxdragon> si guarda
<Spartan82> e io sto blu da dove l'ho messo?
<Spartan82> cioè il vedo il tuo nick di color violetto
<Spartan82> cioè io vedo il tuo nick di color violetto
<Spartan82> cioè praticamente tu mi vedi cn il colore blu
<Spartan82> mentre io quando scrivo, vedo il mio nick di colore grigio!!!
<Spartan82> :(
<Spartan82> da cosa dipende sto fatto, roxdragon?
<roxdragon> Spartan82, penso vada a random boh
<Spartan82> il tuo colore del nick in chat è il violetto, vero?
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, non riesco a risolvere un problema sul computer di mio padre: la cpu va sempre al 100% o giù di lì. Non c'è un processo particolare che la blocca, seguendo un po' l'andazzo generale con top mi sono accorto che è sempre "l'ultimo processo" che si piglia tutto. Cioè, apro synaptic? e synaptic occupa il 100% durante tutta l'esecuzione. Apro firefox? E firefox piglia il 100% per tutta la sua esecuzione e così via. 
<Zagorax> a volte non arriva al 100%, ma c'è sempre, come dire, un'applicazione dominante e le altre che si dividono il resto...
<roxdragon> non ricordo
<roxdragon> uhm
<Zagorax> in questo momento ad esempio ho avviato il system-monitor ed è lui che mi occupa il 95% del processore....
<roxdragon> che temperatura ha la cpu?
<roxdragon> enzotib,  ping
<Zagorax> c'è un modo per dirtela con precisione??? così... usando le mani, ti dico alta... :D ma è normale... non si ferma un solo secondo...
<enzotib> roxdragon, ?
<roxdragon> chiedi a enzotib
<roxdragon> Zagorax,
<Zagorax> anzi, in realtà forse in questo momento non troppo... l'ho sentita peggio...
<Spartan82> roxdragon:
<Spartan82> :)
<Zagorax> roxdragon, in teoria sulla netiquette c'è scritto di non rivolgersi a nessuno in particolare... e se anche con un ping non s'è interessato alla risposta probabilmente non è il momento, riproverò domani :)
<Spartan82> ha ragione zagorax
<Spartan82> cari enzotib, AND76 e roxdragon
<Spartan82> siete stati gentili e cortesi
<Spartan82> io vado
<Spartan82> ciao a tutti e tutte
<Spartan82> :)
<luke___> roxdragon: non ha funzionato
<luke___> questa maledetta continua a lampeggiare ma nin vedo reti
<roxdragon> luke___, dammi n momento che finisco di stampare la compilation e mi dedico a te ^^
<luke___> ok
<crazyduck> ciao amici  ho un problemino devo installare un software che prima richiede certi pachetti  come posso fare ?
<luke___> crazyduck: se conosci i nomi dei pachetti li installi con synaptic
<roxdragon> ehy luke___  +
<roxdragon> xD
<luke___> roxdragon: oh pare funzionare asìdesso
<luke___> ho seguito il link alla discussione che c'era ne wiki
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539186/ chi mi sa dire qualcosa in merito  grazie ?
<roxdragon> :D
<luke___> non mi è molto chiari ma adesso o dato sudo modprobe rt3070sta e ho cominciato a vedere la rete
<roxdragon> era il modulo allora luke___
<luke___> intanto ti ringrazio, oa provo a riavviare e per stasera ne ho abbastanza
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  sudo apt-get -f install
<crazyduck> roxdragon: sei il solito mito
<roxdragon> funonzia ? ^^
<lol> ciaooooo
<asdfulol> ciaoooo
<asdfulol> ho un piccolo problema
<asdfulol> qualcuno mi può assistere?
<crazyduck> roxdragon: quindi o da adesso ripeto tutto da capo  cerco di rinstallare tutto
<roxdragon> asdfulol, esponi
<roxdragon> ti ha installato le dipendenze? crazyduck
<asdfulol> roxdragon: dovrei mettere su un sito in locale
<asdfulol> roxdragon: solo che non so come mettere la base: php, apache, MySQL eccetera
<crazyduck> roxdragon:  bho a fatto un pò di roba .... che ne so
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  posta
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539193/
<roxdragon> !webserver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'webserver'
<roxdragon> !web
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'web'
<crazyduck> roxdragon: mi sa che fatto un pò di casino!!!
<roxdragon> asdfulol,  http://www.italiamodding.it/forum/gnu-linux/2988-wiki-installazione-e-configurazione-webserver-su-ubuntu-pt-1-a.html
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  ma che e so software che devi installare
<crazyduck> roxdragon: phasis un gestionale
<crazyduck> roxdragon: per l'ecommerce
<crazyduck> roxdragon: http://www.phasis.it/?Download
<crazyduck> roxdragon: cè scritto come fare ma non funziona bene
<crazyduck> roxdragon: come puoi ben vedere
<roxdragon> crazyduck,
<roxdragon> $ echo deb http://pkg.phasis.it debian stable | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<roxdragon> dai quello senza $
<asdfulol> roxdragon: interessante e la 2° parte?
<crazyduck> roxdragon: fatto non ha fatto nulla quindi  buono
<roxdragon> installa apache prima
<roxdragon> asdfulol,
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  sudo apt-get update
<roxdragon> e posta
<asdfulol> roxdragon: è già installato tutto
<crazyduck> roxdragon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539197/ pare
<roxdragon> apt-get install phasis crazyduck
<roxdragon> asdfulol,  e che devi mettere allora
<asdfulol> roxdragon: nulla, lo devo configurare ora
<roxdragon> Carlin0, ping
<Carlin0> pong
<crazyduck> roxdragon:  diche che non è  sodistatto  delle dipendenze dipende da python 2.4 ma non è installabile
<roxdragon> solo python?
<crazyduck> roxdragon:  Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<crazyduck> roxdragon: quind che faccio
<roxdragon> dai quello
<roxdragon> Carlin0,  vedi che problemi ha asdfulol
<roxdragon> ^^
<Carlin0> roxdragon, avevo letto ma non ci capisco molto di siti... feci una schifezza anni fa ..
<crazyduck> roxdragon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539201/ bha dimmi te er me non va una sega
<crazyduck> roxdragon: speravo fosse + seplice dato  che nel sito  c'e tutto ma non so perchè qui  nn funge!!?
<roxdragon> uhmmm...
<roxdragon> posso provare tra un po
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ok
<asdfulol> ah come inmposto il 777 sulla cartella /var/www
<asdfulol> ?
<filo1234> non lo devi fare a meno che non voglia scassare tutto
<asdfulol> e invece voglio farlo
<filo1234> e allora fallo da solo
<filo1234> qui non diamo consigli strampalati
<asdfulol> parla per te
<crazyduck> roxdragon: secondo me dipende che non ho il pachetto pithon 2.4 e nella mia lista dei pachetti  ne ho  solo di  superiori ....
<filo1234> !irc | asdfulol
<ubot-it> asdfulol: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filo1234> crazyduck: ma se non ricordo ale phasis non era nei repo?
<asdfulol> !irc | filo1234     è un comando che possono usare tutti
<ubot-it> filo1234     è un comando che possono usare tutti: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<crazyduck> filo1234: scusa l'ignoranza cosa vuoi dire non  sono tanto pratico!! perdonami
<filo1234> crazyduck: che non c'era bisogno di aggiungere repsitory aggiuntivi o scaricarlo dal sito
<crazyduck> filo1234: io l'ho cercato  con ubuntu software center e non mi ha dato nulla
<filo1234> crazyduck: ma forse ricordo male
<filo1234> crazyduck: comunque cera sul forum, c'era qualche guida....
<filo1234> crazyduck: o ti consiglio di scrivere al manutentore del progetto...anche perchè se è un pacchetto esterno non diamo supporto
<asdlol> scusate saltata la linea
<crazyduck> filo1234: ok capisco
<filo1234> asdlol: no ti ho buttato fuori io....cerca di adeguarti
<filo1234> crazyduck: comunque sul forum trovi diversi post
<filo1234> crazyduck: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,401524.0.html
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://www.phasis.it/?Download dimmi  te cosa ne pensi  intanato link forum
<asdlol> filo1234: pensavo fosse un canale di aiuto, non di decisioni che prendete voi, avrò pure diritto di cambiare il chmod di una cartella di un mio sistema?
<filo1234> crazyduck: io l'avevo provato ma non mi era piaciuto tanto
<filo1234> asdlol: infatti ti ho detto che lo fai tu per conto tuo, aiutiamo  arisolvere le cose non a fare cose che non si devono fare
<crazyduck> filo1234: dedcuo quindi  che tiokkupi di e commerce
<filo1234> asdlol: e comunque se esntri qui segui quello che ti dicono e segui gli operatori,altrimenti fai da solo o vai da altre parti
<crazyduck> filo1234: o sbaglio!!
<filo1234> crazyduck: non proprio comunque avevo scelto un altro gestionale
<crazyduck> filo1234: sempre con ubuntu....
<filo1234> crazyduck: comunque phasis è un gestionale clienti.....
<filo1234> crazyduck: si si
<asdlol> filo1234: e chi decide che non si devono fare scusa? ho chiesto come si formatta un comando sarebbe carino ricevere una risposta, se avessi voluto un consiglio su che permessi impostare a quella cartella avrei chiesto ciò, quindi riformulo la domanda: qual'è la formattazione per indirizzare il chmod di un utente a 777 su una cartella del sistema?
<crazyduck> filo1234: se mi dovessi consigliare un gestionale per l commerce cosa mi consigli
<filo1234> !permessi | asdlol
<ubot-it> asdlol: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<filo1234> asdlol: leggi e fai da solo , ripeto che quei permessi possono compromettre la sicurezza del sistema, sopratutto in una cartella come /var/www/
<filo1234> asdlol: poi fai tu...e ora chiudila qui...
<jester->  a meraviglia usare apache per segare l'intero sistema
<crazyduck> filo1234: però quardando le funzionalità fa quello che mi serve
<filo1234> a parte che dando quei permessi apache non funziona più...e prima di fare certe cose bisognetebbe informarsi
<asdlol> filo1234: in una cartella destinata a contenere un sito fatto in locale su un sistema con un solo utente registrato e inaccessibile dall'estero? non credo
<jester-> asdlol: leggi la guida wiki e stop
<filo1234> asdlol: ti ho gia detto di fare quello che vuoi leggi la guida e dai i permessi che ti pare...poi non tornare qui a chiedere come riparare
<asdlol> reimposti i permessi 644 sulla cartela
<filo1234> crazyduck: se ti serve solo come client....ma se ti serve come server di ecommerce userei viruemart e joomla
<jester-> asdlol: 755
<filo1234> asdlol: ancora...fai quello che ti pare
<asdlol> filo1234: la wiki dice "chmod [OPZIONI] permessi nomefile", ma lavorando da root come indirizzo il comando su un determinato utente?
<crazyduck> filo1234: si  come client per gestire un sito
<filo1234> asdlol: ti ho gia detto che non ti insegnerò a fare cose non corrette e qui non troverai nessuno che lo faccia
<filo1234> crazyduck: ba ti consiglio vivamente di vedere joomla e il modulo virtuemart
<asdlol> filo1234: ho chiesto la formattazione di un comando
<jester-> asdlol: chmod 777 /la/cartella/chevuoisminchiare
<jester-> asdlol: e mobbasta
<filo1234> asdlol: ti ho dato una guida e leggila
<asdlol> e così da il 777 a tutti gli utente, e a me serve che lo dia solo ad uno
<crazyduck> filo1234: ok mi fido  si possono installare da software center o si trovano in giro per la rete
<filo1234> crazyduck: vai sul sito joomla
<filo1234> è tutto li
<crazyduck> filo1234: adesso ho un altro problema i pachetti  non ossono essere installi o rimossi finchè non riparo il catalogo  come posso fare con il ripara non fa nulla uffi
<crazyduck> filo1234: interessante pikkola pecca è tutto in inglese .... ?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> joomla.it
<crazyduck> come posso risolvere il mio problema precedente grazie in  anticpo
<filo1234> crazyduck: non hai installato nulla se non sbaglio, dato che ti dava errore no?
<crazyduck> filo1234: si ma perchè allora mi dice di  riparare per installare ...
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-03
<crazyduck> jj
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://imagebin.org/125942 dai un okkio  qui io faccio ripara e mi ritorna questa schermata
<crazyduck> qualcuno mi legge grazie per la risposta
<crazyduck> filo1234: daiun okkio  qui per favore http://imagebin.org/125942
<crazyduck> filo1234: che file devo  scaricare zip o tgz i zip non sono solo per win
<roxdragon> !nokappa
<ubot-it> www.nokappa.it
<roxdragon> ripara
<marcotux> sera
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ok fatto  ora lo ha preso
<crazyduck> ci ha messo  un po
<roxdragon> ^^a
<roxdragon> hi marcotux
<crazyduck> roxdragon: HO un file zip  come si installano  su  ubunto  non cè  exe qui...
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ubuntu
<marcotux> unzip
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  sudo apt-get install unrar
<crazyduck> sorry
<roxdragon> ah giusto
<roxdragon> avevo letto rar
<roxdragon> LOL
<marcotux> io li metterei entrambi btw
<crazyduck> marcotux: quindi  unzip nel trminale poi il nome del file
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  farlo da gui? ^^
<marcotux> mmm forse no
<crazyduck> marcotux: un aprocedura facile per non fare troppi  casini
<marcotux> comunque roxdragon giusto, col tasto destro estrai qui se non erro
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  la migliore è la gui
<roxdragon> yes marcotux
<crazyduck> roxdragon: quindi
<crazyduck> roxdragon: per un neofita che deve fare ?
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  estrailo
<roxdragon> drag e drop :P
<marcotux> su mac ho avuto un po di casini con certi archivi, tipo, mmm boh ace possibile? con unace su ubuntu stessa cosa con gui?
<marcotux> beh immagino di si
<crazyduck> roxdragon:  ecco lo spaevo mi ha estratto il  mondo  nella cartella scricati ... e adesso panicooooooooooooooo
<crazyduck> roxdragon: come faccio  ad installarlo
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  ma che files sono
<crazyduck> roxdragon: vari  php  cartelle varie il programma joomla
<crazyduck> roxdragon: joomla.it
<roxdragon> crazyduck, chiedi in chat
<roxdragon> arrivo
<crazyduck> roxdragon: se entro stas, non risolvo  mi crakko un software per win ... vecchia maniera
<crazyduck> filo1234: mi puoi  aiutare ad installare joomla grazie non ci salto fuori
<mariano7> sera a tutti
<mariano7> :D
<filo1234> !chat | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mariano7> ragazzi come vedo la lista degli utenti quando uso xchat
<mariano7> ??
<roxdragon> mariano7,
<mariano7> we ciao
<roxdragon> weila
<mariano7> come va???
<roxdragon> vai su impostazioni > preferenze
<roxdragon> bene te
<mariano7> tutto ok, l'accelleratore grafico va benissimo
<mariano7> ;)
<roxdragon> vai su impostazioni > preferenze -> lista utenti
<roxdragon> :D bene
<mariano7> e ci sono andato ma in preferenze lista utenti nn c'è
<Carlin0> mo tonno
<mariano7> boh
<roxdragon> lista utenti ordinata per
<roxdragon> ecc
<mariano7> c'è preferenzr irc, controllo ortografico, colori, effetti, trasferimenti dcc, reti e script e plugin
<roxdragon> !image | mariano7
<ubot-it> mariano7: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> fa vedè
<mariano7> ok
<mariano7> http://imagebin.org/125946
<mariano7> ecco il link
<roxdragon> mariano7,  apt-cache policy xchat*
<mariano7> fatto
<mariano7> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariano7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539225/
<roxdragon> metti xchat2
<roxdragon> mariano7,  la trovi su software center
<mariano7> ah
<mariano7> ok
<roxdragon> hai la versione 1
<roxdragon> pro disinstalla que
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat
<mariano7> ok va bene
<mariano7> si
<roxdragon> poi rivieni
<mariano7> si ok
<mariano7> grazie
<mariano7> ;)
<roxdragon> :)
<mariano7> ecco
<mariano7> adesso vedo la lista
<mariano7> grazie
<mariano7> :P
<roxdragon> di nulla ^^
<RaFaNaDaL> salve ragazzi, a quest'ora della notte qualcuno di voi è al pc?
<crazyduck> o stasera non riesco ad installare nulla tutto quell che trovo  nel forum ubuntu  non mi va porca miseria !!!
<roxdragon> io
<roxdragon> xD
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  hai risolto?
<cristian__> ciao
<crazyduck> roxdragon: si per phasis mi sono affidato al  vecchio  winsdozz ... almeno  riesco a presentare qualcosa domani---- ma volevo presentarlo su piattaforma linux invece lo prsento su  win peccato --- gates ha vinto  di nuovo ---
<crazyduck> roxdragon: adesso sto cercando dinstallare unaltro gestionale sto  guardando nel forum di ubuntu e faccio quell che dice e mi ristrovo  sempre con  gli errori di tutti maperche bho
<roxdragon> che errori
<crazyduck> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=311132.0 dai un okkio  qui  è il mio  medesimo problema
<crazyduck> paro paro
<crazyduck> roxdragon: mi sento un idiota
<roxdragon> naaaa
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> vediamo
<roxdragon> hai scaricato?
<crazyduck> roxdragon: si
<crazyduck> roxdragon: allora ho scaricato e scompattato
<crazyduck> nsi
<crazyduck> il tutto si  trova HOME/MRBIDI/SCARICATI
<crazyduck> roxdragon: sia il file arcchivio  che il file di internet poi ho guardato i file install e mia ignoranza non ci capisco  nulla
<roxdragon> apri il terminale
<crazyduck> vai
<roxdragon> cd ~/Scaricati
<crazyduck> ok
<crazyduck> ha fatto qualcosa di nuovo
<roxdragon> posta
<roxdragon> ls
<crazyduck> mrbidi@mrbidi-Pavilion-ZV6100-EH652EA-ABZ:~/Scaricati$
<crazyduck> questa è la nuova scritta
<crazyduck> e basta
<roxdragon> chiudi tutto e riapri il terminale
<roxdragon> e dai
<crazyduck> per ora sono fermo qui
<roxdragon> cd Scaricati
<crazyduck> sempre li
<crazyduck> stessa schermata
<roxdragon> ls
<crazyduck> ok mi da i due file uno rosso  che il tar e l'altro verde che è lo scompattato
<crazyduck> devo  postare
<crazyduck> ?
<roxdragon> come si chiama quello verde
<cristian__> http://www.microsmeta.com/dblog/articolo.asp?articolo=976
<crazyduck> KGest scritto cosi
<roxdragon> cd KGest
<crazyduck> roxdragon: mrbidi@mrbidi-Pavilion-ZV6100-EH652EA-ABZ:~/Scaricati/KGest$
<roxdragon> crazyduck, facciamo prima a compilare l altro
<roxdragon> xDDD
<roxdragon> vuoi usare phasis?
<roxdragon> http://phasis.googlecode.com/files/phasis-0.9.8-2.tar.gz
<crazyduck> roxdragon: phasis lo presento su  windows .... son a posto con quello
<crazyduck> roxdragon: se ti servono dati extra su questo  ho tutti  i file necessari  per potere compilare questo
<roxdragon> crazyduck,  lo puoi installare anche su ubuntu
<roxdragon> quale vuoi??? kgest o phasis?
<crazyduck> roxdragon: lo so ma questo e il mi portatile con  so a bordo non ho problemi .... volevo installare quet'altro per confrontarli
<crazyduck> kget
<roxdragon> ls
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539244/
<crazyduck> roxdragon: grazie
<roxdragon> crazyduck,
<roxdragon> make
<roxdragon> e posta
<roxdragon> ^^
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539246/
<roxdragon> ls /src
<crazyduck> nessun file o directory  impossibile accedere
<roxdragon> LOL
<roxdragon> cd /src
<crazyduck> bash: cd: /src: Nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> cd src
<crazyduck> complicato...
<crazyduck> suppongo
<roxdragon> che dice
<crazyduck> nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> -.-
<roxdragon> chiudi il terminale
<roxdragon> riaprilo
<roxdragon> e dai
<FloodBotIt1> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> cd /Scaricati/KGest/src
<crazyduck> roxdragon: sempre nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> ma scusa ma c'è la directory???? la cartella src c'è ??? dentro KGest
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ci guardo
<roxdragon> ok famme sapè
<crazyduck> roxdragon: si cè con anche un sakko di roba
<roxdragon> uhm spe che vedo se c'è il- deb
<roxdragon> autoinstallante
<freeo> Hello/Sera
<crazyduck> freeo: ciaooooooooooo
<lander> Avrei bisogno di un aiutino qualcuno disponibile?
<roxdragon> lander,
<lander> roxdragon
<roxdragon> crazyduck, è per KDE KGest come immaginavo
<roxdragon> si tira troppe librerie
<roxdragon> non ti conviene
<roxdragon> lander,  dì tutto!
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ok grazie
<roxdragon> prova phasis ;)
<crazyduck> bhe domanni  presento qualcosa .. ora o capito che devo trovare i file debian
<crazyduck> roxdragon: per ora grazie
<lander> Ok sentite
<lander> siccome x solo test
<lander> vorrei usare aircrack-ng
<lander> il mio problema
<roxdragon> di nada crazyduck
<lander> inject packet non supportata
<lander> cosa posso fare?
<lander> roxdragon sai dirmi qualcosa al riguardo?
<roxdragon> lander, qui è solo Ubuntu...
<lander> io uso ubuntu
<roxdragon> non conosco aircrack
<lander> cmq sai dirmi che cambia tra apt-get update e apt-get upgrade?
<roxdragon> update scarica la lista dei pacchetti
<roxdragon> upgrade aggiorna i pacchetti/software
<lander> Conviene update?
<roxdragon> tutt e due
<ledan> come era il comando x pulire unix dai i file temporanei e tutte le sporcacie?
<ledan> *ubuntu
<roxdragon> ledan,  apt-get clean?
<tailer> Salve,ho appena messo ubuntu e levato wind0ws,ma al momento della formattazione non è durata molto anzi quasi nulla sapete dirmi se ha fatto la tipica formattazione che cancella ma lascia file "sotto tapeto" o è normale che faccia cosi?
<roxdragon> ciao tailer  tutto ha formattato
<roxdragon> se hai fatto usa l intero disco
<tailer> ciao roxdragon,io ricordo con wind0ws selezionando formattazione no formattazione rapida ci impiegava piu di un'ora
<tailer> con ubuntu neanche 1 secondo
<tailer> ho fatto appena in tempo a leggere
<tailer> si ho fatto uso intero disco
<roxdragon> allora ha formattato tutto anche perche il disco ormai e in ext3
<tailer> ah quindi cambiando formato la formattazione è piu veloce?
<roxdragon> mmm... so solo che se ha formattato il disco e ha messo ubuntu non ci sono piu tracce
<tailer> si ma non ti sembra stano formattare in 5 secondi scarsi?
<roxdragon> naaa ;)
<roxdragon> chiedi domani che ci sono altri
<Claudinux> 'giorno...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<vaillant> Buongiorno
<sage79> salve. sto compilando con uno script e lo script mi chiede il sorgente network_interfaces.h dove lo trovo? grazie
<remix_tj> sage79: non c'e' che sappia io
<remix_tj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<remix_tj> se vai qui puoi cercare con il secondo form nel contenuto dei pacchetti
<sage79> grazie
<vaillant> credo che ti serva il pacchetto di configurazione rete. Prova con apt-get source gnome-network-admin
<sage79> ok provo, grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<paolo> buongiorno, ho ubuntu remix 9.10 e mi piacerebbe cambiare la visualizzazione del desktop....è possibile?
<paolo> buongiorno, ho ubuntu remix 9.10 e mi piacerebbe cambiare la visualizzazione del desktop....è possibile?
<mlazzari2> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<vaillant> Ho scaricato l'alpha 1 di natty, tuttavia non riesco a farla partire con virtualbox. Da un problema all'avvio di "syslinux". Al momento non ho modo di provarlo su macchina reale, però mi chiedevo se è un problema noto oppure dovuto alla VM...
<massimo18> !alpha
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> vaillant: com vmware funza
<vaillant> jester-: stasera provo su macchina reale, ho una partizione da 10 GB apposta per i test...
<bennina> buongiorno, sto cercando di installare una stampante samsung sf-375tp ad un amico con ubuntu 10.4 ma non trovo nessuna guida e comincio a temere non sia compatibile, dove posso trovare informazioni al riguardo? grazie mille.
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> bennina: guardato sul sito samsung che è uno dei pochi costruttori che forniscono drivers linux?
<bennina> jester-, si, spero di aver visto bene ma direi che x quel modello lì proponga solo drivers x xp...
<jester-> bennina: se non c'è qui lè dura http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<bennina> jester-, già, era il sito dove ero arrivata anch'io... ;-) speravo in un miracolo ;-) grazie comunque. buona giornata
<glpiana> bennina, puoi provare a cercare i samsung unified linux drivers
<glpiana> !forum | bennina se ne parla
<ubot-it> bennina se ne parla: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<bennina> gia' che ci sono, nuova domanda, ho un eeepc con mac os x e vorrei installarci ubuntu, posso procedere con la pennetta come sempre o ci sono delle controindicazioni che sappiate? grazie.
<bennina> glpiana, grazie, provero'
<jester-> bennina: gia hai os x che te ne fai di linux
<bennina> jester-, ;-) purtroppo non va la wireless e con la morte nel cuore dovro' fare a meno della mia mela bacata...
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> qualcuno cortesemente potrebbe aiutarmi con il gestore aggiornamenti?
<bennina> glpiana, dici che questa guida puo' andare? http://grechk.blogspot.com/2009/12/samung-unified-linux-driver-repository.html
<jester-> darkroom: problema?
<darkroom> alla verifica mi dice controllare la connessione
<glpiana> bennina, c' da firdarsi di una guida dove sbagliano a scirvere samsung nel titolo?
<jester-> darkroom: hai abilitato un proxy?
<darkroom> ma la connessione è buona
<glpiana> darkroom, tenti di aggiornare col gestore degli aggiornamenti o da terminale?
<darkroom> beh vi spiego
<darkroom> tutto è iniziato con il triangolo rosso nella barra in alto
<darkroom> allora ho fatto un upgrate da terminale
<darkroom> quindi l icona si è tolta
<darkroom> ma
<glpiana> !enter | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> altrimenti sto racconto diventa un'angoscia
<bennina> glpiana, eh dai, l'importante e' che siano scritti giusti i comandi...
<darkroom> al controllo di aggiornamenti dal gestore mi dice di controllare la connessione
<glpiana> bennina, esiste in rete il pacchetto dei driver, senza dover mettere repository
<darkroom> ops scusate
<glpiana> darkroom, apri un terminale
<darkroom> ok
<glpiana> darkroom, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darkroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539349/
<glpiana> darkroom, vai su s istema amministrazione sorgenti sofwtare e leva getdeb tanto per cominciare
<darkroom> ok
<jester-> meno male che non avevi fatto niente
<glpiana> jester-, semrpe così, non fanno mai niente, poi hanno repo esterni per ogni programma
<nicotano> il fatto è che si dimenticano :)
<glpiana> bennina, ma hai provato a usare un driver per un'altra smasung sf dal gestore delle stampanti?
<jester-> eh poi se sminchia la colpa è della corrente
<glpiana> o del fatto che di notte, lo si sa, ubtunu fa gli scherzi
<darkroom> scusa gilpiana ma sorgenti software non c'è o almeno non la chiama cosi
<nicotano> darkroom, menu amministrazione
<glpiana> darkroom, scrivi nel terminale gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> nicotano, se ha maverick da zero non ce l'ha. solite scelte delle balle
<jester-> se maverick sta dentro al software center in modifica
<bennina> glpiana, purtroppamente il gestore non propone samsung sf- o nemmeno cf- nella sua lista, era un po' quello che mi ha fatto disperare...
<glpiana> bennina, spe, che prima io li ho visti
<nicotano> glpiana,  bho io lo vedo nel menu ed è una installazione da zero
<glpiana> bennina, confermo, in fondo alla lista dei samsung ci sono 4 sf
<jester-> nicotano: nun cellò
<nicotano> forse l'ho attivato e me ne sono dimenticato
<darkroom> ok dato il comando che faccio ora?
<glpiana> darkroom, fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<nicotano> jester-, camnbia nulla 64 bit con 32 ?
<jester-> nicotano: boh, potrebbe pure darsi
<nicotano> vai a sapere bho ...
<darkroom> mi è uscita na finestra chiamata sorgenti software con vari tab
<glpiana> darkroom, seconda scheda leva getdeb
<glpiana> darkroom, e magari anche le altre robe che hai agigunto
<glpiana> *aggiunto
<darkroom> ok fatto
<glpiana> darkroom, chiudi
<glpiana> darkroom, nel temrinale sudo apt-get update e mostracelo
<darkroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539350/
<darkroom> sembra tutto ok
<darkroom> il gestore aggiornamenti non da piu problemi
<glpiana> darkroom, sudo apt-get dist-upgarde
<glpiana> ah ok, a posto, passa alla cassa
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> grazieeee!!
<darkroom> bonifico va bene?
<darkroom> hihihi
<bennina> glpiana, dopo telefonata di aggiornamento molto istruttiva ho scoperto che il mio amico in realta' ha xubuntu, potrebbe essere per questo che lui non ha le 4 sf come te? come o dove posso ottenerle? deve reinstallare ubuntu? facendo solo l'avanzamento di xubuntu alla 10.10 potrebbero apparire?
<glpiana> bennina, mi psare strano cambi qualcosa tra ubuntu e xubuntu
<glpiana> *pare
<bennina> glpiana, pure a me ma adesso non son sul suo compiu ma l'altra sera quando ho provato con la stampante nelle proposte non c'ea, son rinco a ancora non così tanto...
<bennina> a parte la disgrafia fulminante...
<glpiana> bennina, boh, fatti dare un dpkg -l | grep cups
<bennina> glpiana,  no, e' a lavorare... casomai provo a passare da lui la prossima e mi rimetto in chat, intanto provo con i drivers universali e vediamo :-) grazie comunque.
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> bennina, prendi sto file http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501082/ppd.tar.gz
<glpiana> bennina, ci sono i ppd dell'unified driver di samsing, visto che in giro non li trovo ti passo i miei
<bennina> glpiana, grazie, sei un signore. ti auguro una bella giornata con colpo di culo a sorpresa! :-)) ma stai continuando a scrivere samsung male perche' mi tiri a me?? :-))
<bennina> e riguardo la mia domanda su mac os x e ubuntu? potrebbero anche starci insieme?
<glpiana> bennina, lol, no, sbaglio inconsciamente
<jester-> bennina: hai partizionato in gid?
<linx> ciao ragazzi qualcuno sà dirmi tutti i comandi per installare adobe flash player per mozilla?
<glpiana> linx, tutti tutti? sudo apt-get installa flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> ehm
<glpiana> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> c'era una a di troppo
<luca__> ciao a tuti
<luca__> ho bisogno di una info
<drizztbsd> ciao
<drizztbsd> tipo
<luca__> ubuntu 10.10 è stabile? perche io l'ho installato su virtualbox e mibare che non è stabile perche mi da messaggi di errore al caricamento e allo spegnimento...
<drizztbsd> che genere di errore?
<luca__> bo nn ricordo ma cmq mi da errore allo spegnimento e all'accensione puo essere che su virtualbox fa sto scherzo ho lo fa anche se lo installo
<jester-> luca__:  aparte che su vbox non è installazione normale che errori ti da e sono fatali o tutto funza
<luca__> no mi da errori del tipo fatal error ecc ma funziona tutto ora io vorrei sapere se me lo fa solo su macchina virtuale o se lo installo veramente nel mio hdd me lo fa lo stesso..
<bunga> buongiorno, scusate ho installato maverick e da un pó di tempo mi compare di continuo una barra o fascia nera verticale che pulsa su facebook e anche in altre pagine. È mai capitato a qualcuno?
<jester-> luca__: è il verbose del kernel e se tutto funza non sono problemi
<luca__> a ok allora la installo su l'altro pc xd
<luca__> voi cosa mi consigliate di togliere la 10.4 e mettere la 10.10 o rimanere alla vekkia versione?
<milo_> luca__: io ho la 10.04 e mi ci trovo bene
<milo_> raga con kubuntu come faccio a cambiare il tema dell'orologio... che ho sul plasma?
<e-DIO-t> io penso che ogni K fuori luogo andrebbe pagata con le falangi.
<milo_> non riesco a trovare l'opzione
<jester-> luca__: prova la live e controlla la compatibilità hardware
<luca__> ok jester faro come dici tu
<Alessandro> salve sono un nuovo utente ubuntu e ho un problema con la mia connessione wireles teletu
<Alessandro> non riesco a connettermi
<Alessandro> seleziono la rete prova a connettersi ma dopo poco si interrompe
<Alessandro> e mi sconnette
<luca__> alessandro: ti connetti wifi?
<Alessandro> si
<luca__> mmm
<luca__> e ti connetti inserendo nome utente e password?
<Alessandro> no non ho ancora protetto la rete
<Alessandro> il modem è un modem sytecom
<luca__> alessandro: prova a cliccare nella barra in alto ti uscira un menu a tendina scegli la tua connessione oppure fai auto connect io nel mio pc ho fatto cosi e funge...
<Alessandro> sisi questo si posi parte il caricamento della rete e dopo qualche secondo mi dice DISCONNECTED
<luca__> mmm molto strano
<Alessandro> ho controllato e la mia scheda di rete è supportata
<Alessandro> mi hanno detto che potrebbe essere un problema di acess point
<luca__> probabile
<Alessandro> ma non mi hanno spiegato come risolvere
<Alessandro> sono venuto qua sperando che qualcuno avesse avuto il mio stesso problema
<Alessandro> nessuna idea sulla risoluzione del problema?
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> scusate
<Marcofe> volevo porvi una domanda
<Marcofe> sto usando ubuntu 10.04 e da un pò di tempo a questa parte non riesco più a vedere le canzoni presente nell'ipod attraverso rhythmbox...qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie in anticipo
<Marcofe> :)
<Alessandro> salve sono un nuovo utente ubuntu e ho un problema con la mia connessione wireles teletu
<Marcofe> Alessandro  di che problema si tratta?
<Marcofe> vediamo se riesco ad aiutarti
<Alessandro> prova a connettersi
<Alessandro> e dopo poco dice disconnected
<Marcofe> la chiave inserita è corretta?
<Alessandro> non ho chiave di accesso quindi non riguarda questo il problema
<Marcofe> hai provato a farlo da shell?
<Alessandro> com'è il comando per connettersi da shell?
<Alessandro> ?
<gigirock> ciaraga io ho installato il kernel 2.33 per far funzionare una pennetta DTT....come faccio a non accettare i continui aggiornamenti del kernel automatici da ubuntu ?
<e-DIO-t> shiboleet!
<Alessandro> gente cosa vuol dire error for wireless request "set mode" (8b06): set failed on device
<Alessandro> ...
<Alessandro> error for wireless request "set mode" (8b06): set failed om device rausb=; operation not permitted sapete dirmi cosa mi implica?
<glpiana> Alessandro, dove ottieni sto errore?
<roxdragon> cazz
<roxdragon> l audio non si sente
<roxdragon> sapete aiutarmi^
<roxdragon> ;(
<glpiana> roxdragon, scrivi alsamixer nel terminale controlla i volumi
<Alessandro> lanciando iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<glpiana> Alessandro, ma ti da problemi di connessione?
<Alessandro> ya non si connette
<Alessandro> pare non esiste rausb0
<glpiana> Alessandro, allora cominciamo da zero. è una penna usb da quel che capisco, giusto?
<Alessandro> no
<Alessandro> sono connesso con un antenna di quelle collegate dietro
<Alessandro> da vite
<glpiana> Alessandro, oki, poi mi dici che c'entra allora rausb
<glpiana> Alessandro, digita lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Alessandro
<ubot-it> Alessandro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessandro> ok fatto ma non posso fare un paste son su un altro pc ovviamente dato che con ubuntu non posso andare su internet faccio una screen
<roxdragon> glpiana, volumi al fondo
<glpiana> roxdragon, alzali allora :D
<glpiana> Alessandro, attaccagli un cavo
<roxdragon> al fondo = massimo
<glpiana> roxdragon, MM alla base?
<roxdragon> spe posto una foto
<Alessandro> arrivo spe
<Alessandro> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/2994/screenshot2z0.png
<glpiana> Alessandro, non vedo nessuna scheda wifi interna
<glpiana> Alessandro, in compenso credo di sapere perchè ottieni quell'errore
<Alessandro> io con windows ho sempre usato la rete
<glpiana> Alessandro, iwconfig va preceduto da sudo
<Alessandro> ho provato anche con sudo se vedi
<Alessandro> mi da lo stesso errore con un  no suche device
<glpiana> vero, è che gli screenshot del temrinale non li capisco
<roxdragon> glpiana,  http://imagebin.org/126026
<glpiana> Alessandro, comunque la scheda lì non appare, puoi dare lsusb ?
<glpiana> roxdragon, uname -a
<Alessandro> lsusb?
<glpiana> Alessandro, da qualche parte odvrà essere sta scheda, no?
<roxdragon> Linux gianni-desktop 2.6.32-26-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:31:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux glpiana
<glpiana> Alessandro, s enon la da lspci guardo lsusb
<Alessandro> ok provo
<glpiana> roxdragon, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> Alessandro, ora, se tu invece la vedi indicamela
<Alessandro> penso sia questa stringa: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 15a9:0004 Gemtek WUBR177G
<glpiana> Alessandro, allora è usb -.-
<massimo18> Alessandro: che pc è quello dove è installata la scheda in questione?
<Alessandro> è un hp preassemblato
<Alessandro> con in dotazione un antenna usb di quelle con la vite
<Alessandro> per intenderci
<glpiana> Alessandro, digita: lsmod       e copia su pastebin
<Alessandro> io la ho sostituita con una un pelo più potente sempre con vite
<massimo18> uhmmm
<asdlol> salve
<glpiana> comuqnue sta roba me la dovete spiegare
<roxdragon> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/539388/
<asdlol> avrei bisogno di sapere come impostare cURL su LAMP
<glpiana> roxdragon, editalo e leva o commenta l'utlima riga. poi riavvia
<Alessandro> glpiana ho fatto ma non capisco come passartelo
<glpiana> !chat | asdlol
<ubot-it> asdlol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> occhio a asdlol è un troll del cazzo
<glpiana> Alessandro, copia su un file di testo e usa la chiavetta
<asdlol> filo1234: grazie per le tue sempre acute osservazioni
<glpiana> ma lol
<glpiana> sì, chiudiamo subito la cosa pe rfavore
<filo1234> asdlol: be è da ieri che ti ho sott'occhio
<glpiana> filo1234, please
<asdlol> filo1234: ripeto che quello che faccio sul mio sistema non è di tua giurisdizione, se vuoi aiutarmi bene se no ignorami semplicemente
<glpiana> asdlol, basta
<asdlol> glpiana: ok
<Alessandro> http://www.fileshost.com/download.php?id=D5B55EE51
<Alessandro> glpiana riesci a vederlo?
<roxdragon> arrivo
<glpiana> Alessandro, sì, ma la prossima votla usa pastebin
<Marcofe> Alessandro
<Marcofe> scusa se ti ho piantato
<glpiana> Alessandro, ascolta, digita: sudo rmmod rt73usb
<Marcofe> ero al lavoro e ho dovuto finire una cosa..
<Marcofe> allora Alessandro  dicevamo
<Alessandro> ok digito
<Marcofe> glpiana lo stai aiutando tu ok :)
<Alessandro> np marco
<glpiana> Alessandro, dimmi solo se dice qualcosa o se tace
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti come faccio ad estrarre i file scaricati da a mule????
<Marcofe> giuseppe_
<Marcofe> che tipo di file sono?
<Alessandro> tace
<Marcofe> zip?
<glpiana> Alessandro, sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<giuseppe_> archivio
<glpiana> giuseppe_, se sono rar installa il pacchetto unrar: sudo apt-get install unrar
<giuseppe_> sono rar
<Alessandro> dice che non trova il modulo rt280sta
<glpiana> Alessandro, uname -a   e dimmi che numero leggi
<Alessandro> quale numero ? ne stampa aòcuni il primo è 2.6.35-22
<Alessandro> poi c'è un #33
<Alessandro> e un i686
<glpiana> Alessandro, oki, devi aggiornare il pc
<glpiana> Alessandro, collegalo via cavo e fai gli aggiornamenti, poi ne riparliamo
<Alessandro> ok partono in autmatico gli aggioramenti?
<glpiana> nel caso specifico i permessi, più ampio lamp e moduli
<glpiana> ops
<glpiana> Alessandro, non necessariamente
<glpiana> Alessandro, collegalo, poi dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alessandro> come li avvio? scusa ma lnux lo uso da 2 giorni
<Alessandro> ok tk
<marco_> ciao a tutti
<marco_> avrei un piccolo problema
<marco_> ho 2 pc con ubuntu
<glpiana> !enter | ma
<ubot-it> ma: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !enter | marco_
<ubot-it> marco_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<juventus> nada
<marco_> ok
<glpiana> juventus, nada cosa?
<juventus> scusa
<marco_> ho 2 pc con ubuntu e vorrei collegarmi da remoto su quello che ho a casa
<juventus> è stato un errore di dgt
<lele85> Ciao ragazzi!!ù
<glpiana> maanzitutto, il pc di casa esce con un ip pubblico o sei dietro a un nat?
<lele85> A chi posso chiedere un aiuto???
<marco_> esiste un programma che mi permetta di entrare nel sistema ed usarlo dall'ufficio????
<marco_> il pc di casa è collegato ad internet con connessione alice
<juventus> c'è teamviewer
<juventus> per il collegamento da remoto
<lele85> Nessuno disponibile???
<marco_> grazie juventus ovviamente va installato su entrambe i pc immagino
<glpiana> !chiedi | lele85
<ubot-it> lele85: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lele85> glpiana posso chiedere a te???
<glpiana> marco_, sempre che la rete lo permetta il modo c'è
<glpiana> lele85, fai la domanda, chi sa ti risonde
<glpiana> *risponde
<lele85> Ok!! Allora la questione è sulle dipendenze.... Ogni applicativo che cerco di installare mi da errori di dipendenze con clamav....
<marco_> in che senso glpiana ???? perché ho provato con ssh oppure il programma openvpn o quello di desktop remoto di ubuntu ma niente
<glpiana> marco_, una volta che conosci il tuo ip di casa, attiva il desktop remoto sul tuo pc e poi provi a connetterti dall'ufficio
<glpiana> marco_, spe che ti cerco la guida
<lele85> però a fine installazione pare funzionino tutti però...
<glpiana> lele85, vediamo gli errori che ottinei
<glpiana> !paste | lele85
<ubot-it> lele85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> marco_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc?highlight=%28desktop%29|%28remoto%29
<lele85> Ok provvedo subito a postarvi il messaggio di errore...
<marco_> ok grazie mille
<marco_> provo subito
<lele85> Ragazzi ecco l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/539393/
<glpiana> lele85, digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> lele85, se non fa niente, bene, se parla metti su pastebin
<lele85> ok!
<lele85> glpiana niente, ha risposto purtroppo, ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/539394/
<Spartan82> buon pomeriggio a tutte e tutti
<Alessandro_> glpiana ho lo stesso problema con l'eternet
<Alessandro_> avvia la connessione e dopo poco mi dice disconnected
<glpiana> lele85, dpkg -l | grep clamav
<Spartan82> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Spartan82
<Spartan82> poso farti una domanda glpiana?
<glpiana> Spartan82, chiedi al canale, chi sa risponde
<Alessandrp> scusate
<Spartan82> ah ok
<glpiana> Alessandrp, neanche via cavo?
<Spartan82> grazie
<lele85> glpiana riecco il nuovo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/539397/
<glpiana> lele85, sudo apt-get remove --purge clamav
<Spartan82> quando chatto ho il nick e il colore del testo chiaro e non nero di default, come posso modificarlo?
<massimo18> lol
<lele85> glpiana nuovo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/539398/
<shadenzo> quando tento di aggiungere Tomboy  al pannello ricevo questo errore :  Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:TomboyApplet». Qualche idea su come risolvere ?
<glpiana> lele85, prova un sudo apt-get install -f
<glpiana> Spartan82, su che client?
<glpiana> shadenzo, sempre te lo fa?
<Spartan82> glplana: intendi su che chat?
<glpiana> Spartan82, intendo con che programma
<Spartan82> con xchat, glpiana
<lele85> glpiana ecco per te http://paste.ubuntu.com/539399/
<glpiana> Spartan82, vedi in grigio le tue frasi, in nero quelle degli altri e colorate quelle che contengono il tuo nome?
<shadenzo> glpiana si   ho reinstallato mille volte
<glpiana> lele85, sudo aptitude purge clamav
<filo1234> shadenzo: ma non l'hai compilato tu?
<Spartan82> glpliana: vedo in grigio le mie frasi e anche il nick mio, in nero quelle degli altri e colorate di rosso quelle che contengono il mio nome :)
<glpiana> Spartan82, quindi funziona perfettamente
<Spartan82> come mai è in grigio sia il nick che le frasi, glpiana
<shadenzo> filo1234    sia compilatoo io che quello da repo
<glpiana> Spartan82, se vuoi cambiarli vai su, udite udite, impostazioni -> preferenze -> colori
<lele85> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539400/
<shadenzo> da lo stesso errore
<glpiana> Spartan82, è fatto così, che vuoi che ti dica
<Spartan82> glpiana: nn so dove andare a impostare su colori,
<glpiana> shadenzo,  dai ls .config/tomboy                        e e dimmi se esiste
<filo1234> shadenzo: comunque anche me lo dava ogni tanto
<shadenzo> filo1234,   a me proprio non va
<glpiana> lele85, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<shadenzo> glpiana,  da quale dir
<shadenzo> =
<shadenzo> ?
<gigirock> ciaraga io ho installato il kernel 2.33 per far funzionare una pennetta DTT....come faccio a non accettare i continui aggiornamenti del kernel automatici da ubuntu ?
<glpiana> shadenzo, da home
<shadenzo> oki
<glpiana> caffè
<Spartan82> buon caffè glpiana
<shadenzo> glpiana :   lorenzo@lorenzo-laptop:~$ ls .config/tomboy
<shadenzo> addin-db-001  addins  manifest.xml  tomboy.log  tomboy-panel.log
<Uzzi> scusate come setto grub.cgf affinchè mi faccia sempre vedere il menu di scelta?
<lele85> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539404/
<gigirock> Uzzi: grub 1 o grub 2 ?
<filo1234> Uzzi: su /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> non su /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glpiana> shadenzo, fai locate tomboy | grep home e vedi dove stanno le dir di tomboy
<glpiana> shadenzo, rinominale e riprova
<glpiana> lele85, sudo aptitude remove clamav
<glpiana> anzi
<glpiana> lele85, sudo aptitude purge clamav
<shadenzo> glpiana  la dir è ok  : ci sono dei file   :   devestare  qui la applet ?
<shadenzo> ah ok ho capito
<lele85> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539406/
<glpiana> shadenzo, rinomina
<Spartan82> cosa andare a modificare in colori su xchat, per visualizzare le frasi e il nick mio con un colore nero e nn grigio come ce l'ho per adesso, ki mi aiuta?? grazie
<glpiana> lele85, sudo aptitude purge clamav-freshclam
<shadenzo> aspe glpiana  che   c'è un mucchio di Roba in .local/share/Trash  ....  le devo trovare
<glpiana> shadenzo, che c'entra trash ora?
<lele85> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539413/
<shadenzo> niente , mi esce un mucchio di roba   dal comando   locate
<glpiana> lele85, sudo aptitude purge clamav-base
<lele85> glpiana stavolta più corto ;-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/539416/
<Alessandro> rieccomi
<Spartan82> riciao Alessandro
<shadenzo> glpiana     nella  home   non ho nessuna cartella con l'eseguibile tomboi dentro :  gli eseguibili tomboy e tomboy-applet sono in /usr/bin
<shadenzo> *tomboy
<simone_> ciao
<simone_> vorrei sapere perchè le casse dello stere non si sentono
<Spartan82> simone_:
<Spartan82> guarda su impostazioni, audio
<parik70> ciao a tutti :-)
<Spartan82> ciao parik70
<parik70> ho un problema con i driver nvidia della mia GeForce4 MX440 with AGP8x: qualcuno può darmi1mano per favore ???
<simone_> l'ho fatto ma non mi funziona
<Spartan82> simone_: hai controllato se niente sia cliccato sul muto
<simone_> si
<parik70> glpiana ciao :-)
<Spartan82> da quando hai sto problema?
<simone_> oggi
<parik70> Spartan82 da qualndo ho upgrade ad 10.10
<simone_> perchè oggi ho installato linux
<simone_> sono ancora un novellino
<glpiana> shadenzo, non c'entra l'eseguibile, son le impostazioni che devi levare / rinominare
<Spartan82> scusa parik70, parlavo con simone_
<Spartan82> beh simone_: ne hai trovato un altro come te :)
<parik70> o.k. :-)
<Spartan82> simone_: che versione hai di linux?
<simone_> 10.10
<simone_> l'ultimo
<parik70> ho un problema con i driver nvidia della mia GeForce4 MX440 with AGP8x: qualcuno può darmi1mano per favore ???
<Spartan82> simone_, ma non lo senti neanche se ti metti le cuffie?
<simone_> no
<simone_> ho provato di tutto
<roxdragon> parik70, ?
<parik70> roxdragon in che senso...?!?
<roxdragon> parik70, esponi il problema
<simone_> ho trovato
<simone_> ho risolto
<Spartan82> dimmi pure simone_:
<Spartan82> ah si?
<simone_> grazie lo stesso
<simone_> :-)
<Spartan82> e come casomai lo faccio anch'io
<shadenzo> glpiana               ma come si dovrebbero chiamere  questi file di configuazione  ?  :  nella home  ci sono solo quelli   che mi uscivano col comando che mi hai dato   (ls ./config/tomboy)
<simone_> all'hardware il profilo era sbagliato
<simone_> ora devo andare ciao
<simone_> grazie lo stesso
<Spartan82> ciao
<parik70> roxdragon ho avuto problemi upgradando alla 10.10; ho "eliminato"(rinominadolo)l'xorg.conf; ora se vado a sistema->amministrazione->driver aggiuntivi ho i current "attivit ed attualemtente in uso" mentre i nvidia_96 attivi MA non attualemtne in uso ( check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539418/ )
<roxdragon> parik70, posta xorg
<roxdragon> .conf
<Adal> ciao, sono nuovo di linux. ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 desktop. e al riavvio sono al "prompt" dei comandi. come faccio ad avviare gnome ?
<parik70> roxdragon ho visto in /etc/X11 MA un xorg.conf non c'è.... devo fare prima "sudo nvidia-config" ?
<Adal> ( o altro ambiente grafico )
<Spartan82> cosa andare a modificare in colori su xchat, per visualizzare le frasi e il nick mio con un colore nero e non grigio come ce l'ho per adesso, chi mi aiuta?? grazie
<roxdragon> parik70,  mmm na spe
<roxdragon> lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<roxdragon> Adal, hai fatto aggiornamento?
<Adal> :-( quale aggiornamento ?
<parik70> roxdragon nulla, al tuo comando ritorna al promt
<roxdragon> hai installato 10.10 da 0 ?
<Adal> si
<roxdragon> parik70,  sudo modprobe nvidia
<Adal> 10.10server
<roxdragon> mmm Adal  che errore da??
<roxdragon> scusa ma la versione server è senza desktop
<mariano7> eheh infatti
<mariano7> :P
<Adal> ah ecco
<mariano7> ha sbagliato la versione
<Adal> azz ...
<parik70> roxdragon http://paste.ubuntu.com/539423/
<parik70> se vuoi ti pastobin l'xorg.conf PRIMA di rinominarlo
<mariano7> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<parik70> cioè quello che avevo prima
<mariano7> scaricalo da qui adal
<roxdragon> parik70,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<parik70> roxdragon blacklist ipv6
<Spartan82> cosa andare a modificare in colori su xchat, per visualizzare le frasi e il nick mio con un colore nero e non grigio come ce l'ho per adesso, chi mi aiuta gentilmente? :)
<roxdragon> parik70, hai detto che hai i driver installati ma non sono in uso?? hai  provato ad attivarli?
<roxdragon> solo ipv6?
<parik70> sìsì!
<mariano7> Spartan82 vai su impostazioni>preferenze
<parik70> roxdragon i current sono attivati ED in uso, nvidia_96 sono attivi MA NON in uso
<roxdragon> parik70,  devi mettere solo un driver
<parik70> leggendo dovrebbero essere per la mia scheda video nvidia_96!
<parik70> eh... quale?!?
<parik70> :-)
<Adal> ma poi con la versione desktop potrò ugualmente installare un db e un tomcat per supportare un sito internet ?
<roxdragon> posta una screen dei driver aggiuntivi
<parik70> 1attimo...
<roxdragon> !image | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Adal> comunque grazie ragazzi, sto scaricando ...
<roxdragon> ^^
<parik70> roxdragon http://imagebin.org/126043 ne arriva 1altra. . .
<glpiana> shadenzo, mv .config/tomboy .config/tomboy_old   ad esempio
<shadenzo> glpiana   si quello l'ho fatto ma ho lo stesso risultato
<parik70> roxdragon http://imagebin.org/126044
<Spartan82> mariano7: gia' ci sono su preferenze...il problema è che non so cosa impostare per modificare sto colore grigio del nick e delle frasi che sto scrivendo
<Spartan82> :)
<glpiana> shadenzo, che altre directory escono con locate?
<parik70> roxdragon provo ad abilitare effetti 3d.... non ricordo MA c'è1comando per vedere se il rendering è abilitato....
<glpiana> parik70, glxinfo | grep render
<mariano7> a sinistra lista utenti
<glpiana> parik70, ma vdovrà mettere esa-utils probabilmente
<mariano7> e area testo
<Spartan82> e cosa devo fare su lista utenti, mariano7?
<Spartan82> cosa vado a modificare su lista utenti, mariano7?
<parik70> il rendering NON è abilitato... prima lo era... diavolo!
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539426/
<glpiana> parik70, metti lsmod su pastebin
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> glpiana,  non ha il modulo
<roxdragon> ^^
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539427/
<shadenzo> glpiana    esce      .cache/tomboy      ma è vuota     , piuutosto  c'e un file di log in ./config/tomboy te lo metto in paste sembra che manchi  un file   :   te lo metto in paste
<shadenzo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> parik70, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<parik70> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Nessun file o directory
<glpiana> parik70, ok, ora sul gestore driver cosa hai?
<parik70> glpiana http://imagebin.org/126043 http://imagebin.org/126044
<shadenzo> glpiana   http://paste.ubuntu.com/539428/
<jester-> parik70: lè bela vegia la scheda
<parik70> jester- ciao!!! eh sì! fintanto che dura. . .!
<glpiana> shadenzo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/591457
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 591457 in tomboy "tomboy fails to start on maverick alpha" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<parik70> su winXP mi funziona pure googleearth!
<glpiana> parik70, e com'è che con tutta quella roba installata usa i nouveau?
<shadenzo> glpiana thanks ora vedo
<glpiana> parik70, dal gestore dei driver disinstallali entrambi
<parik70> glpiana non so quale stia usando... mi pare i current, no?!?
<glpiana> parik70, poi riavvia
<jester-> parik70: se sei in maverick mi sa che il 3d non è piu supportato
<glpiana> parik70, no, ti ho detto che stai usando i nouvea
<parik70> il server X o il pc??
<glpiana> parik70, dai uname -a
<parik70> glpiana ORA o dopo aver eliminato i driver???
<glpiana> parik70, ora
<glpiana> o dopo, non cambia nulla
<parik70> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539430/
<glpiana> lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> parik70, una riga incollala qui
<parik70> ah... ok!
<parik70> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=424128.0
<parik70> c'è questa cosa... però.... credo devo eliminare delle cose.... nel mio pc!
<glpiana> parik70, lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> parik70, oppure vai per i fatti tuoi
<glpiana> scegli
<parik70> nono ti seguo!!!
<glpiana> allora fa vedere sta riga!
<glpiana> :D
<jester-> se hai una scheda vecchia i current fanno pure danni
<Spartan82> ragazzi io vado
<parik70> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<glpiana> jester-, glieli mostra nel gestore
<parik70> spartan82 ciao. . .
<Spartan82> buon pomeriggio a tutte e tutti
<glpiana> parik70, fai come ti ho detto, disisntallali tutti e due e riavvia, poi torna
<jester-> madu una 440
<shadenzo> ciao raga grazie per l'help
<parik70> jester- è1psettacolo... DEVE(spero)funzionare. . .hihihi!
<parik70> o.k.! a presto rigà....
<jester-> si funzza come tua nonna se la porti in discoteca
<mariano7> ahahahaahahhaahha
<glpiana> lol
<roxdragon> ahahahahhaah
<parik70> glpiana eccomi
<parik70> che fò???
<parik70> è partito bene....
<glpiana> parik70, lsmod  anzitutto
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539433/
<glpiana> parik70, glxinfo | grep render              dimmi se da yes
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539434/
<glpiana> parik70, ok. ora se vai sui driver che ti mostra il gestore?
<parik70> glpiana intendi sistema->amministrazione->driver aggiunti?
<glpiana> parik70, sì
<parik70> hhmm... ecco l' immagine: http://imagebin.org/126054
<glpiana> parik70, dai sudo apt-get update e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<parik70> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539437/
<jester-> glpiana: i 96 sono per la 44o vegia
<parik70> la mia è: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<jester-> parik70: 32 di ram?
<glpiana> parik70, oki, prova ad attivare sti 96
<parik70> jester- non lo so :-)
<jester-> glpiana: non sbaglia il sistema
<parik70> jester- dì1pò....
<parik70> riavvio e torno! ciao!
<parik70> glpiana rieccomi :-)
<parik70> che fò?
<glpiana> parik70, oki, ora lsmod
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539447/
<jester-> driver not installed
<glpiana> parik70, perfetto, torna sul gestore e levali che tanto non li stai usando i 96
<parik70> glpiana dal gestore quello che faccio è DISATTIVARLI, non levarli(cioè eliminarli), va bene???
<glpiana> parik70, non c'è rimuovi?
<parik70> no...
<glpiana> parik70, vabbè disattivali
<glpiana> poi dai dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-96
<parik70> quale dei due???
<parik70> :-)
<parik70> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/539448/
<parik70> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/539448/
<parik70> il sudo lo do o no :-) ?!?
<glpiana> parik70, dai un apt-cache policy  nvidia-96
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-current
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539449/
<glpiana> parik70, segui jester-
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  nvidia-96 nvidia-current
<jester-> anche
<jester-> hai anche il glx che ti sei trascinato avanzando suppongo
<parik70> jester- scusa..... allora andiamo per ordine: il 1° sarebbe: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-96
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-96 nvidia-current
<parik70> sì, penso pure io! e poi tutti i --purge che mi hai scritto!
<Simoz> salve avrei una domanda da fare
<parik70> jester- OK! faccio e ti dico!
<jester-> parik70: poi se vuoi mettere i 96 usa il gestore
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539452/
<parik70> jester- no tutt ok!!!
<parik70> ti pastebin a breve il tutto!
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-96 nvidia-current cosi?
<parik70> jester- puoi leggere1attimo quì: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=424128.msg3319324#msg3319324 circa l'aggiunta del repo... lo aggiungo che mi consiglieresti???
<jester-> parik70: lasasta il forum, o segui quello
<Marcofe> ragazzi
<Marcofe> chio
<Marcofe> ciao
<Marcofe> qualcuno ha l'ipod collegato al proprio ubuntu?
<parik70> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/539454/
<little_house> ciao, ho cercato senza successo la risoluzione di questo mio problema.. è la prima volta che installo Ubuntu, nello specifico 10.10 desktop i386, il pc dopo avere fatto vari passaggi e check mi dice che devo abilitare nel BIOS la funzione NX della sicurezza, io realmente non so da dove iniziare e nello specifico come accedere al bios
<parik70> jester- OK!!!! ti seguo.era solo come dire, una possibli cosa da oprendere in considerazione. tutto lì! :-) pace fratello!
<jester-> parik70: ma glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<parik70> glxinfo | grep rendering
<parik70> direct rendering: Yes
<jester-> parik70: c'è il 3d con i nouveau
<parik70> non so
<jester-> yes = c'è
<parik70> ora non so quali driver sono attivati e/o sto utilizando
<jester-> parik70: i nouveau open stai usando prova gli effetti
<parik70> o.k. li provo e ti dico!
<parik70> sto facendo: sistema->preferenze->aspetto->effetti visivi->aggiuntivi
<parik70> "ricerca driver disponibili"
<jester-> normali tanto per cominciare
<Scall> Se modifico un file da terminale con "vi", non riesco ad uscire dall'editor per tornare a scrivere altri comandi. Ho provato a premere "ctrl+c", "Esc", "Q", ma non ne vuole sapere di uscire. Aiuto :-S
<parik70> jester- http://imagebin.org/126056
<HoldenC> Scall: :q
<parik70> jester- stesso risultato se provo a metterequelli "normali"
<Scall> HoldenC: oh, grazie. mi stavo scervellando un poco :P
<parik70> jester- aspè... forse DEVO riavviare! :-)
<parik70> ritorno presto!
<jester-> parik70: leggi Graphics and Display https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<parik70> jester- rieccomi
<jester-> parik70: leggi Graphics and Display https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> parik70: la tua scheda un maverick la va no in 3d
<parik70> socc man
<jester-> parik70: quindi o cambi scheda o provi la guida del forum
<parik70> hhmmm....
<jester-> o rimetti la lucid
<parik70> ovvero aggiungo quel repo lì, faccio un apt-get update e a vedersi il mondo
<parik70> downgrade
<parik70> guarda, a me degl' effetti m'importa poco
<jester-> si ma giochi e guglearth non vanno
<parik70> jester- e se rpovassi ad installare i driver che mi "consiglia"il sito della nviadia( file di estensione .run)?
<parik70> giochi tipo???
<jester-> parik70: tipo ut per es
<parik70> ???
<jester-> urban terror
<jester-> se non ti frega dei giochi e degli effetti perchè rincorri un driver a tutti i costi
<parik70> perchè vorrei funzionasse tutto.a tutt i costi :-)
<parik70> quella xla mia sarebbe qui: http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11_it.html
<jester-> parik70: se leggi le note di rialscio dice che il kernel di maverick non va daccordo con i nvidia legacy
<parik70> solo che non mi voglio avventurare. . .
<jester-> quindi non perdere tempo a far danni
<parik70> quelli del link sono legacy????
<jester-> dai 96 in giu sono legacy
<jester-> guarda cosa supporta il driver che mica è uno solo di .run
<parik70> cioè 100.14.11 sono legacy
<jester-> parik70: guarda cosa supporta
<jester-> mica si va cosi a spanne
<lele85> ragazzi mi serve un aiuto...
<jester-> !chiedi | lele85
<ubot-it> lele85: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<parik70> leggo aggiunto il supporto... non ho capito bene jester-
<lele85> allora jester, prima mi stava aiutando un altro utente...ù
<lele85> poi sono dovuto uscire
<jester-> parik70: da qualche parte c'è il link al database di quali schede supporta il driver
<lele85> il problema era riguardo errori di installazione riguardo le dipendenze
<jester-> lele85: cioè?
<parik70> l'ho trovato e la mia c'è: http://it.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/HTML/appendix-a.html
<lele85> dandomi una mano siamo arrivati a questa schermata....http://paste.ubuntu.com/539416/
<lele85> cioè che qualsiasi applicazione tento di installare mi da errori riguardo le dipendenze...
<parik70> jester- no scusa.... letto di fretta!
<lele85> e sembra che le installazioni non vadabo a buon fine ma poi pare partano comunque....
<jester-> lele85: installando cosa
<parik70> jester- se però vai quì: http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux_supported_it.html la mia c'è!
<jester-> eh
<lele85> qulasiasi applicazione...
<jester-> parik70: non la vedo
<lele85> mi da sempre gli stessi errori
<lele85> ti sto preparando i report che vedo ad ogni installazione...
<lele85> un seecondo ;-)
<parik70> GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X  	0x0181
<jester-> lele85: installando da repo?
<jester-> parik70: prova
<jester-> poi ti devi fare xorg.conf
<jester-> sempre che il kernel sia daccordo
<lele85> no da ubuntu software center e anche da terminal....
<jester-> lele85: sudo apt-get update e incolla l'output su pastebin
<parik70> jester- in che senso "fare" xorg.conf ?
<jester-> !paste | lele85
<ubot-it> lele85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> parik70: nel senso che se, una volta installati, non dici al sistema di usarli è come non averli messi
<parik70> leggo che devo scaricarli e poi dare sh *vidia.run
<parik70> sh *nvidia.run
<jester-> e tutte lo volte che aggiorna il kernel sei da capo
<lele85> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/539460/ credo che, non avendo visto adesso errori che abbia rusolto allora
<lele85> risolto...
<parik70> lascio il mondo come sta
<lele85> perchè dopo le varie soluzioni di prima ho spento e acceso adesso
<lele85> può darsi che le modifiche abbiano avuto successo :-)
<parik70> jester- ah, com 'è che NON ho il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf???
<jester-> perchè non serve se usa l'open
<jester-> lele85: prova installare qualcosa
<lele85> fatto appen adesso
<jester-> funza?
<lele85> non da errore!!
<lele85> grazie mille lo stesso :-)
<parik70> jester- googleearth con la stessa macchina su winxp funziona benissimo... quì no...
<jester-> il database di apt non era aggiornato
<parik70> nononon! cavolata funziona!
<jester-> parik70: perchè per winzoz c'è il driver che funza
<jester-> parik70: il nouveau un minimo di 3d ce l'ha quindi lascia stare
<parik70> AH...infatti!
<parik70> jester- come faccio a vedere che in uso è il nouveau???
<jester-> madu
<jester-> parik70: funza?
<parik70> funza!
<parik70> anche googleearth!
<jester-> allora che ti fai ai fare le seghe mentali, 5 volte ti abbiamo fatto fare lsmod
<jester-> che sono i moduli 8drriver) in uso
<parik70> pito pito...
<parik70> grazie a tutti
<parik70> ciaociao!
<mariano7> ragazzi ho scaricato il file .bin di google earth, come lo installo???
<little_house> ciao, ho cercato senza successo la risoluzione di questo mio problema.. è la prima volta che installo Ubuntu, nello specifico 10.10 desktop i386, il pc dopo avere fatto vari passaggi e check mi dice che devo abilitare nel BIOS la funzione NX della sicurezza, io realmente non so da dove iniziare e nello specifico come accedere al bios
<jester-> little_house: portatile?
<little_house> no fisso
<jester-> little_house: tasto cand (del) al boot
<jester-> canc*
<little_house> quindi riavvio con il cd e quando premo canc?
<jester-> little_house: alla prima schermata pigi a ripetizione il canc
<little_house> ok fatto ora? sono nel bios vado su security option?
<jester-> little_house: cerca, i bais non sono tutti uguali
<jester-> baios*
<mariano7> ragazzi ho scaricato il file .bin di google earth, come lo installo???
<jester-> mariano7: aggiungi i medibuntu e installa da software center
<jester-> !medibuntu | mariano7
<ubot-it> mariano7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<little_house> jester.. scusa.. ma cosa devo esattamente cercare xchè ci sono molte voci forse BIOS  features advanced?
<jester-> little_house: a dire la verità non capisco cosa vuole l'installer
<jester-> non c'è etichetta securety?
<little_house> si dentro bios advances però dopo devo selezionare o setup o sistem e non mi fa andare oltre
<jester-> little_house: ma che pc è
<jester-> mai sentito di un errore del genere
<little_house> assemblato con AMD Sempron
<jester-> little_house: prova senza modificare i lsistema va a buon fine?
<jester-> little_house: fai anche load setuo defualt
<jester-> load setup default*
<little_house> sono uscito dal bios e riavviato.. quando devo scrivere load setup default?
<mariano7> jester ho fatto
<mariano7> ma non me lo trova
<mariano7> nel software center
<little_house> riavviando mi da i seguenti errori.. squashfs unable read page oppure block o fragment cache
<little_house> jester.. devo lasciare... proverò a risolvere il problema un altro giorno... grazie della disponibilità ciao
<mariano7> fatto grazie
<parik70> jester- ci sei? non posso kleggerti
<mariano7> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valerio_> ciao a tutti
<valerio_> volevo solo un semplice consiglio tecnico
<valerio_> su 2 schede video
<valerio_> è meglio una Nvidia geforce 7600 GT o una Ati Radeon 9600 XT ?
<valerio_> da quanto ho letto in rete è la Nvidia
<valerio_> tenete conto che è tutto x un pc con attacco agp
<Claudinux> !hardware | valerio_
<ubot-it> valerio_: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<valerio_> si ci sono
<valerio_> che devo fare?
<roxdragon> click* LOL
<Ab3L> raga, a nessuno di voi è mai passato per la testa di usare un software che faccia una ricerca internet su un sito in particolare di una lista di parole chiave? tipo verificare nei siti dei registri pubblici  o delle pubblicazioni ufficiali se il nome di un cliente "in sofferenza" appaia per qualche ragione?
<Ab3L> sapete se ne esiste qualcuno oppure come/con cosa sia possibile creare tale applicazione?
<mariano7> motori di ricerca Ab3L??
<Ab3L> mariano7: la lista è un po' lunga. l'indirizzo web in cui sono collocate le info ce l'ho. ci sta un campo in cui metto il nome del cliente, clicco "cerca" e lui mi mostra se questo è stato dichiarato "in scoperto" oppure no, o se ha cambiato indirizzo. ma ogni volta, controllarne a uno a uno prende troppo tempo. sarebbe bello avere qualcosa che mi avvisi in caso di cambiamenti.
<Ab3L> mariano7: praticamente mi servirebbe qualcosa per interfacciare una pagina web in cui ci sta il un proprio motore di ricerca (penso che faccia una ricerca in una base dati tipo sql).
<mariano7> non saprei
<kratos> ciao a tutti, il lettore mp3 non si connette e sconnette da solo e rhytmnbox non lo rileva
<kratos> che devo fare?Grazie
<roxdragon> kratos,  usb?
<kratos> si
<roxdragon> lsusb
<roxdragon> posta
<kratos> perdonami, sono un neofita di ubuntu
<kratos> cosa dovrei postare?
<roxdragon> apri un terminale
<kratos> ok
<roxdragon> e digita lsusb
<roxdragon> incolla qui il risultato
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kratos> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0402:5668 ALi Corp.  B
<roxdragon> !paste | kratos
<ubot-it> kratos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> mettilo qui
<kratos> fatto
<kratos> si vedi?
<kratos> si vede?
<roxdragon> :\
<roxdragon> incolla qui il link della pagina
<kratos> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0402:5668 ALi Corp.  B
<mariano7> gh
<mariano7> XD
<roxdragon> O.o
<roxdragon> kratos,  allora... vai qui: paste.ubuntu.com
<roxdragon> ti si apre una finestra... gli metti quello che ti e uscito
<roxdragon> metti il tuo nick e fai paste
<roxdragon> se vabe
<mariano7> è morto
<mariano7> ahahahahah
<Kratos> scusami, sono uscito senza volerlo
<Kratos> scusami, sono uscito senza volerlo
<mariano7> -.-
<Ab3L> dev'essere che l'usb non è la sola cosa che non gli funziona bene...
<mariano7> ehehe
<abla88> ciao a tutti mi date una mano con un monitor esterno per favore?
<abla88> non riesco a capire come fare a vedere tutto lo schermo sia sul portatile che sul monitor esterno
<abla88> ho ubuntu 10.04 driver nvidia e una G105M
<roxdragon> abla88,  sistema amministrazione monitor
<roxdragon> o nvidia setting mi pare
<abla88> dal pannello nvidia ho provato vari modi ma mi da sempre dei crop se vedo bene il monitor esterno vedo solo una parte del desktop su quello del portatile e se vedo solo quello del portatile non vedo niente su quello esterno
<abla88> si
<abla88> roxdragon: ho problemi non vedo le stesse cose clonando
<roxdragon> mmm bisogna smanettare non ricordo adesso
<roxdragon> !monitor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'monitor'
<abla88> il problema è che le risoluzioni sono molto diverse...
<abla88> 1366x768(portatile) 1920x1200 monitor esterno
<roxdragon> mmm prova sul forum io non ricordo... avevo fatto una cosa del genere
<roxdragon> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<abla88> vabbè grazie
<Spartan82> buonasera a tutte e tutti
<Spartan82> :)
<Dade_> Spartan82:  sera
<Spartan82> scusate ho una domanda da porvi: lo screensaver cosmo non funziona, cioè si vede solamente nero
<Spartan82> ciao Dade_
<Spartan82> come mai?
<Spartan82> Dade_, potresti aiutarmi?
<JDM> sera
<Dade_> Spartan82:  chiedi pure qui ci sono molti nel canale esponi il tuo problema
<Dade_> JDM:  salve
<Spartan82> scusate ho una domanda da porvi: lo screensaver cosmo non funziona, cioè si vede solamente nero
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ciao, su un pc acer aspire x3900 ho installato il driver audio realtek per linux, dopo è scomparsa l'icona audio e i suoni sono svaniti nel nulla, cosa si può fare?
<JDM> ho un problema riguardo l'eliminazione di un fille
<Spartan82> sapreste dirmi come mai
<JDM> il file in questione è in una partizione ntfs, e quando provo ad eliminarlo mi dice che il file o la directory non esistono
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: che cosa hai installato
<Spartan82> ciao jester-
<JohnRossiSmith> asp ti posto il link
<JDM> gli altri file riesco a spostarli, copiarli, modificarli ed eliminarli senza problema, ma questo no
<JDM> sapete dirmi a cosa è dovuto?
<Dade_> JDM:  che file è?
<jester-> JDM: dove sta i lfile
<JDM> è un file .part.met di amule
<CoOltux> è in uso forse...
<jester-> JDM: sudo rm
<JDM> no anche con amule spento nada
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<JDM> devo dargli tutto ilpercorso giusto? o basta sudo rm nome_file?
<JDM> (credo la prima ipotesi)
<Spartan82> scusate ho una domanda da porvi: lo screensaver cosmo non funziona, cioè si vede solamente nero e non mi si attiva, sapreste dirmi come mai?
<Spartan82> :)
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: Linux driver (2.6) - 5.15rc21- 2010/11/23 - 33304k
<JDM> il risultato di sudo rm è questo
<JDM> 005.part.met.backup
<JDM> ops
<Dade_> Spartan82:  sto vedendo.. in rete che versione di Ubuntu/kubuntu hai
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: Linux driver (2.6) - 5.15rc21- 2010/11/23 - 3304k
<JDM> vito@vito-laptop:~$ sudo rm /media/Dati/Mulo/Temp/005.part.met.backup
<JDM> [sudo] password for vito:
<JDM> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/media/Dati/Mulo/Temp/005.part.met.backup": Nessun file o directory
<Spartan82> Dade_, ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: ti ha sostituito alsa
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: e adesso come si fa per avere i suoni?
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: infatti se scrivo alsamixer in un terminale
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: mi dice che non trova il file
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: provi a reinstallare la roba alsa da synaptic
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: provato ma niente
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: provedi a reinstallare il sistema
<jester-> procedi
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: devo reinstallare linux?
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: certo
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: e quanto ci mette adesso 30 min ?
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: prova
<JDM> nessuno?
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: formatto?
<Dade_> Spartan82:  da quello che ho capito viene utilizzato per far cambiare lo sfondo giusto?
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: sudo apt-get install reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Spartan82> Dade_: questo non lo so... a me sembrava uno screensaver qualunque!
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: devo mettere il cd?
<jester-> no
<rorro007> ciao a tutti allora stampante hp 1315 stamap normali figli di lavoro pero se voglio stamapre un pdf mi da errore file qxp
<Dade_> Spartan82:  cosmos dai un occhiata qui
<JDM> cosmo è uno screensaver con le slideshow, l'immagine di sfondo cambia ogni x sec
<jester-> dai il comando nel terminale
<Dade_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=393699.0
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: cacchio riporta tutto il sistema com'era prima? ripristana l'immagine?
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: reinstalla kernel ed headers
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: a non tutto allora?
<jester-> nu
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: c'è un modo per riportarlo tutto come al primo avvio?
<jester-> poi reinstalla tutta la roba alsa da synaptic
<Dade_> Spartan82apri il file e controlla la riga <file>/usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/cloud.jpg</file>
<Dade_> credo manchi
<jester-> si reinstallare senza formattare se non vuoi perdere i dati
<rorro007> nessuno mi sa dire cosa è il file qxp su il pdf
<rorro007> non me lo stampa
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: l'ho installato su un hd usb
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: non ho dati importanti
<jester-> cambia nulla basta che fai manuale e lo metti sulla partizione attuale senza far formattare
<Dade_> jester-:  ma non è la filosofia linux questa XD .. un sistema operativo open source è appunto vantaggioso per questo..
<jester-> Dade_: ??
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: cmq la il problema è questo: non riesco a sentire un audio decente
<Spartan82> Dade_:  infatti manca
<Dade_> jester-:  niente mi scuso ho letto male..
<Spartan82> anche se cosmos non ce l'ho su usr/share/backgrounds
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: post sul forum circa il tuo stesso modello?
<Dade_> Spartan82:  pastami il file !paste
<Dade_> !paste Spartan82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste Spartan82'
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: neanche a pagare si trova qualcosa
<Dade_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: ci sono forum su quel problema ma mancano le soluzioni :-)
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: ma che ha di strano l'audio, acer penso che abbia una scheda suono molto scarsa
<Spartan82> Dade_:  non c'è bisogno... volevo solamente sapere che cosmos fosse o no uno screensaver!
<JDM> nessuno sa dirmi come cancellare quel file?
<Spartan82> quindi da quello che ho capito è solamente uno slideshow
<CoOltux> JDM ma se provi a riavviare e poi lo cancelli?
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: spe che oramai hai sminchiato, fammi vedere se trovo un link
<JDM> fatto n-mila volte
<JDM> è due giorni che ci sto sopra
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: sminchiato significa?
<Dade_> Spartan82:  capisco cosmos serve per il cambio dello sfondo scrivania, se hai usato windows 7 una cosa simile alla funzione sfondo desktop successivo
<Spartan82> ah ok Dade_  molto gentile
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: prova a cambiare alsa seguendo questa guida http://it.bongolinux.com/ubuntu-muto-ecco-come-risolvere-installazione-alsa/37439/
<Dade_> Spartan82:  Di niente
<Spartan82> ah posso dirti un'altra cosa?
<CoOltux> JDM cancella amule
<CoOltux> e prova
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630321
<Spartan82> se posso sempre
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: prova a segurie la guida
<jester-> che metti l'ultimo rilascio alsa
<JDM> CoOltux, credo non sia un problema di amule, perchè ho provato con il mulo spento e non cambia nulla
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: con gli agg automatici gia installa gli ultimi alsa
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: se non va reinstallerai
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-:  non è così?
<JDM> oltretutto il messaggio di errore non dice che il file è in uso, ma che non esiste
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: leggi che non centra nulla con l'aggiornamento
<Dade_> rorro007:  spiegati meglio
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-:  ok
<Spartan82> praticamente io scrivendo in chat ho un colore grigio sia del nick che nelle frasi che scrivo... cosa dovrei impostare nelle preferenze per modificare sto colore e mettere ad esempio un colore nero? Grazie!!!
<JohnRossiSmith> jester-: provo e ti faccio sapere
<rorro007>  la stampate hp mi stamap i fogli di lavoro ma i pdf mi da errore
<jester-> JohnRossiSmith: ok se segui fa tutto da solo
<jester-> Spartan82: xchat?
<Spartan82> si si jester-
<jester-> Spartan82: nelle preferenze
<Spartan82> si jester-
<rorro007> Dae_mi dice erorre file relod qxp
<Spartan82> sono già nelle preferenze.. e che non so dove modificare sto colore grigio!!
<Spartan82> a quale voce appartiene sto colore grigio, jester- ?
<jester-> rorro007: prova a installare ed a usare acroread
<JDM> Spartan82, il colore del tuo nick è il 31
<Dade_> rorro007: l'estensione del file è qxp giusto?
<jester-> Spartan82: boh, non mi sono mai occupato dei colori di xchat, mi vanno bene quelli di default
<rorro007> juster- , lotrovo nel ubuntu center?
<Peace-> jester-: e che si ciavi.
<jester-> rorro007: yesss
<Spartan82> jester-: grazie lo stesso
<Spartan82> :)
<jester-> Peace-: eh che mi frega se bionda rossa o mora
<rorro007> jester-,ok provo grazie
<jester-> basta che trotti
<Peace-> jester-: be potrebbe avere dell varianti sotto
<Peace-> xD
<Dade_> Spartan82:  per problemi non inerenti al supporto Ubuntu !chat
<Spartan82> JDM: come fai a saperlo che è il 31? dove posso vederlo e se possibile poterlo modificare ad esempio in un nero
<Dade_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Peace-: quasi semprel soto ghe el color original
<Peace-> xe vero pero...
<Peace-> c'è quel quasi
<Peace-> hahahaha
<JDM> Spartan82, è sempre il 31 il colore del proprio nick... vai in preferenze -> colori
<JDM> ci sono dei quadratini numerati e colorati
<JDM> clicca sul 31 e cambiagli colore
<jester-> mettilo celstinorosapallido, lol
<Spartan82> ah questa non la sapevo
<JDM> lol
<CoOltux> lolllll
<Spartan82> grazie JDM
<JDM> prego Spartan82 :-)
<Spartan82> sai sono novizio in ste cose in ubuntu
<Spartan82> :)
<JDM> e pure io, ma xchat lo uso anche su xp
<Spartan82> ah ecco
<JDM> tornando al maledetto file part che mi fa impazzire da 2 giorni, nessuna idea?
<CoOltux> formatta
<CoOltux> :D
<CoOltux> LOL
<jester-> JDM: vai nella cartella a usa sudo rm
<JDM> ma lol per un file part su una partizione ntfs XD
<jester-> se lo devi cancellare
<JDM> jester fatto, mi viene fuori lo stesso messaggio di errore che mi appare se lo faccio a manina
<jester-> JDM: sudo su
<JDM> vito@vito-laptop:~$ sudo rm /media/Dati/Mulo/Temp/005.part.met.backup
<JDM> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/media/Dati/Mulo/Temp/005.part.met.backup": Nessun file o directory
<JDM> sudo su? sarebbe?
<jester-> e poi rm -f file.sticazz
<JDM> lol
<JDM> sudo su serve per diventare #?
<jester-> si
<mikeke> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JDM> jester-, niente anche così
<JDM> il solito messaggio
<JDM> root@vito-laptop:/home/vito# rm /media/Dati/Mulo/Temp/005.part.met.backup
<JDM> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/media/Dati/Mulo/Temp/005.part.met.backup": Nessun file o directory
<JDM> root@vito-laptop:/home/vito#
<FloodBotIt1> JDM: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rorro007> jester-,sono andato su ubuntu center ma la 10.04 non me lo fa installare
<Dade_> JDM:  sudo su server per non dover dare sempre il parametro su in quando dal comando sudo su avrai sempre i privilegi di root
<rorro007> jester- non c'è un comanda da terminale
<JDM> scusate
<jester-> !info acroread
<ubot-it> Package acroread does not exist in lucid
<jester-> rorro007: non so se sta nei medibuntu o magari nei parteners
<rorro007> jester- ,  allora come faccio
<abla88> ciao a tutti sono di nuovo qui per il fatto del doppio monitor
<abla88> il pc si spegne senza motivo dopo una decina di minuti
<jester-> rorro007: aggiungi i medibuntu e poi da sorgenti sofware/altro software abiliti i repo partners
<jester-> !medibuntu | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<abla88> che succede? che log devo vedere per capire perchè il pc si spegne?
<abla88> i log del sistema quali sono?
<rorro007> jester-, in parole più semplici
<jester-> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu per aggiungere i medibuntu amministrazione/sorgenti sofware per abilitare i parteners
<abla88> ragazzi non ci salto fuori
<mikeke> ciao, io ho un vechio pc è ho provato ad installare xubunto solo che certe volte va lento
<mikeke> c'è qualche altra distribuzione che fa per il mio caso?
<jester-> mikeke: puppylinux è la piu leggera
<mikeke> debian no?
<jester-> mikeke: debian è la mamma di ubuntu
<jester-> mikeke: puppy è mica scarso in complesso
<mikeke> ho capito non so vuoi le  caratteristiche del mio pc ?
<mikeke> ho 320 mb di ram e 20 gb di hdd
<jester-> mikeke: se il pc è vecchio e fa fatica devi optare per distro leggere
<CoOltux> azz
<CoOltux> :P
<abla88> ecco ci risiamo
<abla88> mi si è appena spento il pc da solo
<jester-> che i miracoli li fanno solo le sbarbate sui 200 mesi, non è che linux ti possa svecchiare il pc
<jester-> abla88: stacca gli effetti e controlla la ram
<abla88> come controllo l'errore del kernel che mi fa spegnere il pc da solo?
<mikeke> pentium 1300 Mhz
<abla88> ok
<mikeke> jester, quindi cosa mi consigli?
<jester-> abla88: dmesg e in /var/log c'è syslog
<abla88> jester-: la ram è al 10%
<jester-> mikeke: lubuntu e puppy
<mikeke> jester, dimmi la migliore secondo il tuo gusto non mettermi in difficoltà non so le differenze, scusami
<jester-> abla88: se la ram è ciucca fa quegli scherzi, oppure latr periferica a bottane, sempre che non hai cannibalizzato il sistema
<abla88> jester-: la ram è ottima
<abla88> e anche il resto
<abla88> lo fa da 20 minuti
<abla88> cioè da quando ho attaccato il monitor esterno per la prima volta su questo portatile
<jester-> mikeke: visto che xubuntu gia ce l'hai prova ad aggiungere lubuntu-desktop, poi lo setti in sessioni alla finestra di login, lubuntu è il wm piu leggero per in ubuntu al momento
<abla88> con la presa VGA. Risoluzione portatile 1366x768 risoluzione schermo esterno 1920x1200
<jester-> mikeke: se poi non te piase proverai puppy
<abla88> driver nvidia 260
<abla88> kernel 2.6.32-26 pae
<mikeke> jester, ok quindi ora devo scaricare dal sito e formatto tutto giusto?
<jester-> abla88: allora c'è da pensare che il problema sia il monitor?
<jester-> abla88: fa vedere che hai in xorg.conf
<abla88> boh che problemi ha un monitor che apparentemente con l'altro PC funziona
<jester-> abla88: sarà il driver nvidia o i suoi settaggi
<jester-> abla88: ma si spegne il pc o diventa lo schermo nero
<abla88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539522/
<abla88> si spegne il pc
<abla88> strano ma è così
<jester-> abla88: lo hai generato con nvidia-config?
<abla88> si
<mikeke> jester, da dove posso scaricare lubuntu? Inoltre volevo chiederti una cosa e poi vado via, come file system xt4 o xt3
<jester-> abla88: se avvii col monitor attaccato?
<jester-> mikeke: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<abla88> si avvio sempre con il monitor attaccato
<jester-> abla88: prova a vedere in syslog e in dmesg
<mikeke> ma mi toglie il vecchio, giusto?
<jester-> mikeke: no
<jester-> mikeke: bassta che al gdm vai in sessioni se cambi
<jester-> mikeke: puoi avere anche kade e palle varie e poi scegli quale usare
<mikeke> scusami ma cos'è il gdm?
<abla88> ok
<jester-> mikeke: la finestra di login dove metti user e pass è il gdm
<mikeke> io vorrei eliminare ubuntu e mettere a questo punto solo lubuntu perchè ho poco spazio (2ogb)
<mikeke> hdd: 20 gb
<jester-> mikeke: non fare confusione il sistema è sempre lo stesso ma cambia il vesito
<mikeke> non sto capendo più niente. Non si può avere solo lubuntu?
<jester-> si chiamano de (desktop envirnment) o wm (windows manager)
<jester-> mikeke: se non leggi quello che che ti si scrive e nemmeno rifletti
<Peace-> mikeke: lubuntu... chiamalo systema è un pseudo sistema 20 gigi ti bastano per avere gnome o kde a volonta
<jester-> mica è un sistema lubuntu
<jester-> come non lo sono kde e gnome, è solo questione di pesantezza della grafica, se poi il tuo pc è scarso per il sistema non è che puoi pretendere miracoli
<mikeke> scusatemi ma sono alle prime armi con linux
<jester-> si ma tendi ad andare per i cazzi tuoi a capocchia
<mikeke> ma che ne so mi dite invece di login l'altro termine è normale che uno incominica a imbrogliarsi
<jester-> mikeke: di dove sei
<mikeke> io volevevo sul mio pc una distribuzione che vada bene con il mio pc
<mikeke> jester, bari
<jester-> mikeke: azzz non conosco il dialetto barese mi dispiace
<jester-> mikeke: ti è stato detto: prova lubuntu che installi subito, se non ti garb provi puppy, se puppy è pure pensate non ti rimane che sopportare la lentezza o prtarlo in discarica
<jester-> piu leggero di puppy non ce ne sono altri
<mikeke> ok, se dovessi installare puppy, devo cancellare xubuntu? lo si può fare durante l'installazione di puppy giusto?
<Peace-> no
<jester-> formatterai la partizione come da prassi installandolo
<mikeke> ok
<Peace-> puppy la puoi usare anche da live
<Peace-> cmq non usate rutti di computer
<Peace-> che cazzo sganciate sti 200 euro
<mikeke> io ho un bel portaile hp
<mikeke> però volevo sfuttare questo
<jester-> Peace-: sembra che si creda che linux faccia lo stesso effetto delle sbrbate sui 200 mesi a quelli della mia età
<jester-> berluscone insegna
<Peace-> berluscone secondo me muore trombando
<mikeke> vabbè, vado che è meglio.
<mikeke> grazie a tutti
<jester-> Peace-: hihihi
<jester-> o cercando di farlo
<Peace-> o muore per le pillole
<Peace-> xD
<jester-> eheh
<mikeke> jester, per tua discrazia sono tornato
<mikeke> ho installato lubuntu ora come faccio a usarlo
<Spartan82> mi potreste gentilmente dare un consiglio: quale è il miglior visualizzatore documenti in ubuntu 10.04?
<K99Brain> Spartan82, quello predefinito è evince
<Spartan82> si e com'è sto evince, K99Brain?
<K99Brain> funziona bene
<Spartan82> mi avevano detto anche un certo Okular
<lorenzo-2357> ho un problema con la visualizzazione dei font sul pc, icone titoli di finestre (praticamente tutto)... qualche carattere è disturbato e diventa tutto illeggibile!
<K99Brain> Spartan82, okular è per kde
<Spartan82> ah capisco
<Spartan82> quindi per ubuntu va più che bene evince??
<K99Brain> si
<Spartan82> ti ringrazio K99Brain
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > tipi di carattere
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, xontrolla che ci sia "sfumatura sub-pixel"
<Spartan82> ah ecco K99Brain
<K99Brain> ecco cosa?
<Spartan82> volevo dirti che i caratteri miei se metto sfumatura sub-pixel
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, ora controllo...
<Spartan82> poi in firefox o sono piccoli
<Spartan82> o sono sfalsati in alcuni siti... come mai
<K99Brain> io ho quella come impostazione
<K99Brain> a me va bene
<K99Brain> se a te non va, boh, scegli quella che ti da la migliore resa grafica
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, non ce l'ho tipi di carattere su preferenze...
<K99Brain> dipende anche dal monitor, immagino
<Spartan82> adesso ti spiego il mio di problema, se posso!
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, l'ultima 10.10 ho anche problemi tipo pezzi di finestre che rimangono sopra lo schermo una volta ridotte ad icona e problemi simili...
<Spartan82> io ho la versione di ubuntu 10.04, e se mettessi sfumatura subpixel, mi ritroverei con caratteri poco conformi in diversi siti... come fare??
<AlexZion> niente non va proprio più... :O
<K99Brain> Spartan82, allora prova un'altra impostazione, ottimizza contrasto ad esempio
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, fammi uno screenshot della finestra aspetto
<K99Brain> !image | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Spartan82> K99Brain: ottimizza contrasto e ottimizza forma sembrano uguali
<lorenzo-2357> guarda ora i caratteri sono tornati normali però guarda le finestre rimaste... mi impediscono pure la visuale... http://imagebin.org/126090
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, guarda ora i caratteri sono tornati normali però guarda le finestre rimaste... mi impediscono pure la visuale... http://imagebin.org/126090
<Spartan82> hola DAMN3dg1rl
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, prova a disattivare gli effetti, se sono attivi
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > effetti
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, prova a mettere "nessuno"
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, è già senza effetti, l'unica cosa che ho cambiato ultimamente cioè prima che sipresentassero questi problemi è l'inserimento della cairo dock...
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, forse la mia scheda video fa talmente schifo che non sopporta la cairo... ?
<K99Brain> non lo so, ma la cairo non mi pare faccia uso di effetti o roba simile
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, boh, comunque è da quando l'ho installata che fa 'sta roba... se continua così gliela tolgo, così impara... :)
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, contrordine, per la cairo serve un compisiting manager
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, quindi per farla andare servono gli effetti attivati
<K99Brain> compositing*
<Spartan82> K99Brain: lascio quella che hai detto tu
<Spartan82> grazie K99Brain
<K99Brain> di nulla
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, non per rompere le uova nel paniere ma io con gli effetti normali me lo fa uguale, provo col successivo "aggiuntivi"...
<lorenzo-2357> mo pare che vada ! ! ! però forse fatica un pochettino, comunque grazie, i font vanno bene le tracce di schermate se ne sono andate ! ! ! :)
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, mo pare che vada ! ! ! però forse fatica un pochettino, comunque grazie, i font vanno bene le tracce di schermate se ne sono andate ! ! ! :)
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, bene
<Spartan82> vado anch'io
<Spartan82> buonaserata a tutti e tutte e buon weekend!
<Spartan82> grazie di nuovo K99Brain
<Spartan82> :)
<CoOltux> ragazzi quando guardo i filmati su youtube li vedo male, da che dipende??? il flash player è installato
<CoOltux> ?
<cristian_c> Co0ltux, come l'hai installato il flash player?
<CoOltux> me lo ha chiedto il browser
<CoOltux> e lo ha installato
<CoOltux> ?
<OverMe> CoOltux, che significa "Li vedo male" ?
<CoOltux> delle volte sento l'audio ma il video è fermo
<CoOltux> delle volte il video parte ma fa delle striscie bianche e salta
<OverMe> CoOltux, apri il terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnas|ndis|nspl'
<OverMe> mett il risultato sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | CoOltux
<ubot-it> CoOltux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CoOltux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539554/
<OverMe> aaaa
<CoOltux> ?
<OverMe> CoOltux, sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common swfdec-mozilla
<CoOltux> fatto
<OverMe> niente errori?
<CoOltux> no nessuno
<CoOltux> ah si
<CoOltux> spè
<CoOltux> ti posto
<CoOltux> tutto
<OverMe> si
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<CoOltux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539555/
<OverMe> no va bene
<CoOltux> ok
<OverMe> CoOltux, riavvia il browser e vedi se ora va meglio
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> no lo stesso
<CoOltux> ma ho notato che lo fa solo quando ingrandisco la finestra
<OverMe> CoOltux, usi firefox?
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> e anche google chrome
<OverMe> prova a chiudere firefox e a cancellare la cartella nascosta nella home .macromedia
<CoOltux> ok
<CoOltux> fatto
<OverMe> poi riavvia il browser e scrivi about:plugins copia tutto e fammi vedere
<CoOltux> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CoOltux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539558/
<OverMe> da qui pare tutto a posto
<CoOltux> può essere la scheda video?
<CoOltux> i driver
<CoOltux> ?
<CoOltux> perchè anche quando faccio una registrazione del desktop me lo registra male
<OverMe> potrebbe essere, già il plugin flash per linux non è che sia il massimo...
<OverMe> che scheda video hai?
<CoOltux> nvidia geforce G102M cuda
<OverMe> con driver proprietari?
<CoOltux> si
<HoldenC> CoOltux: sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<CoOltux> 64
<HoldenC> CoOltux: ah ecco perche' hai nspluginwrapper... esiste anche una versione beta di flash a 64bit, se non riesci cosi' magari puoi provarla come ultima soluzione
<CoOltux> ah ok
<CoOltux> come la installo?
<CoOltux> wget -c http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<CoOltux> ??????
<HoldenC> CoOltux: se vuoi ti do una mano, ma non qui, questo e' il canale di supporto ufficiale
<HoldenC> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CoOltux> si ci sono
<DAMN3dg1rl> NOTTE
<roxdragon> we
<silvia> salve, ho un problema con il touchpad, in sistema preferenze mouse non compare il menu touchpad, come mai, vorrei disabilitarlo xche non lo uso e mi da fastidio!
<Carlin0> silvia, questo è per lubuntu non so se funzioni anche con ubuntu prova a vedere → http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,405806.0.html
<Carlin0> minchia che fretta
<CoOltux> ahahhaha
<CoOltux> :P
<Carlin0> tutto e subito ...lol
<CoOltux> eheh si
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> che poi basta cercare in qualche forum
<CoOltux> e risolvi
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-04
<Under_Flea> buona sera a tutti, ho scaricato dal sito lastfm.it il programma: scrobbler lastfm di linux. Bene, quello che mi ritrovo è una cartella piena di altre cartelle ma neanche un file di installazione, che sò setup e\o install...qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come faccio ad installare il programma?? ho ubuntu 10.04.....I'm whaut
<marcotux> non lo conosco, sicuro che non sia da compilare?
<marcotux> provo a dare un occhio
<marcotux> Under_Flea, si mi sa che è da compilare
<Under_Flea> marcotux: senti, non sono molto pratico, non so cosa significa compilare...di solito installo i programmi cercando il pacchetto e facendolo installare automaticamente a ubuntu
<Under_Flea> marcotux: puoi spiegarmi come si fa?
<marcotux> Under_Flea, provo a vedere se esiste in pacchetto
<marcotux> prova a vedere nel gestore pacchetti se c'è lastfm
<fabio333> last.fm è supportato da molti lettori
<fabio333> sebbene io nn l'abbia mai usato
<Under_Flea> marcotux: nel gestore pacchetti c'è lastfm, ma la mia connessione proxy è limitata e non me lo fa scaricare. è per quello che ho preso il programma direttamente dal sito lastfm...
<krabador> Under_Flea, puoi usare last.fm con  rhythmbox
<krabador> senza bisogno di usare nient'altro
<fabio333> adesso ricordo... fa schifo
<Under_Flea> krabador: come??
<fabio333> avvia il lettore e attiva il plugin
<fabio333> e registrati sul quel sito
<Under_Flea> fabio333: dici non è buono quel programma?? me l'ha consigliato un amico...
<krabador> Under_Flea, nella media è già attivo, se hai un account , devi solo configurarlo nelle preferenze del plugin
<CoOltux> si infatti io la uso
<CoOltux> da rhytmbox
<CoOltux> ho attivato il plugin
<krabador> Under_Flea, dipende da cosa devi fare, se devi bucare i loro server, quasi tutti i software non vanno bene.
<fabio333> Under_Flea: parlo del servizio
<fabio333> io preferisco spotify
<Under_Flea> CoOltux: ho appena ontrollato su rmbox il plugin è attivo, ma come usarlo???? al sito sono registrato..
<CoOltux> clicca su lastfm
<CoOltux> poi devi mettere nomeutente e pass
<krabador> Under_Flea, edit----plugin-----configure
<krabador> Under_Flea, poi lo sai tu
<Under_Flea> krabador: ok ho inserito utente e password
<Under_Flea> krabador: ascolta ho fatto configura, poi ho inserito nome e password ed ora???? clicco su partecipa a gruppo ritmhbox??
<krabador> Under_Flea, cosa succede se vai sul plugin, in rhythmbox?
<Under_Flea> krabador: mi si apre una finestra: preferenze di lastfm, dove inserisco nomeutente e password, e poi non sò che altro fare...dovrebbe essere sincronizzato così vero??
<krabador> Under_Flea, se i tuoi dati sono corretti, vai sul plugin, nel programma
<krabador> in rhythmbox
<Under_Flea> krabador: ah ok, il plugin lo apre, ma come si usa?? cioè è collegato al mio profilo sul sito vero?? come si aggiungono i brani???
<krabador> Under_Flea, non hai mai usato un lettore con libreria?
<krabador> Under_Flea, rythmbox ti fa scorrere il tuo profilo
<Under_Flea> sii, infatti su musica c'è uttta la mia musica, ma se vado in lastfm...non c'è nulla
<krabador> hai un menu a acascata
<Under_Flea> si, credo di si..
<krabador> scorri qualche voce e vedi che succede, se non succede assolutamente nulla, e non ti appare nulla, nella sezione last-fm, riavvia rhythmbox
<CoOltux> clicca su last
<CoOltux> c'è un menu a tendina
<CoOltux> clicchi per esempio
<CoOltux> brani consigliati
<CoOltux> poi cerchi per esempio ligabue
<CoOltux> e ti escono tutte le canzoni sotto
<Under_Flea> ehhm non mi esce niente...
<Under_Flea> se scrivo il nome di un gruppo o un brano...
<CoOltux> ma quando hai creato account sul sito
<CoOltux> hai confermato
<CoOltux> l'email che ti hanno mandato?
<krabador> Under_Flea, se nel plugin last.fm non ti appare nulla, o hai digitato male i tuoi dati, o hai un accesso da qualche altra parte
<CoOltux> a me funziona perfettamente
<Under_Flea> controllo...ma come si fà a caricare musica su last???? la prende rirettamente da rytmbox???
<CoOltux> -.-
<CoOltux> quel plugin la musica la prende dal sito
<CoOltux> e la riproduce in buffer
<krabador> ti fa usare solo il tuo account
<Under_Flea> ma sul sito mi sono appena iscritto, come faccio allora ad aggiungere musica sul sito??
<krabador> Under_Flea, quando ce lo dici?
<Under_Flea> krabador: ehh ora ve lo dico...
<krabador> qui ha supporto ubuntu, quello è un altro problema.
<CoOltux> krabador cmq dal sito
<Under_Flea> krabador: eehm si...come supporto ubuntu??
<CoOltux> entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> *qui hai
<Under_Flea> sorry non sò come si entra in ubuntu-it-chat..... :X
<krabador> Under_Flea, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Under_Flea, http://www.lastfm.it/help/faq?category=93
<Under_Flea> krabador: okok..ora le leggo
<Under_Flea> dovrei riuscire...
<Under_Flea> ok, non ho capito come si esegue lo scrobbling
<Aless34> ciao
<cristian_> sera
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<milo_> giorno
<paperino> ciao , ho installato xubuntu sul mio pc solamente che non masterizza bene, mi dice lista velocità non caricata
<paperino> e mi rovina solo i cd
<paperino> che faccio?
<paperino> nessuno può aiutarmi???
<Marcofe> buongiorno a tutti :)
<paperino> ragazzi xfburn mi dice impossibile recuperare la lista delle velocità per l'unità.
<Marcofe> ciao paperino
<Marcofe> xkè nn provi ad avviarlo da root?
<paperino> come si fa?
<Marcofe> sai aprire una shell?
<Marcofe> o meglio ACcessorri->terminale
<paperino> il programma si avvia
<paperino> ma non masterizza bene
<Marcofe> ma prima di ubuntu che sistema operativo avevi?
<paperino> xp
<paperino> e funzionva una meraviglia
<attempt> -.-
<Marcofe> e certo
<paperino> devo rimettere xp
<Marcofe> tutto viene scritto per microsoft ;)
<Marcofe> cmq
<attempt> paperino che programma usi per masterizzare?
<Marcofe> prova ad utilizzare un altro programma
<paperino> non ne conosco devo masterizzare un'immagine iso
<Marcofe> paperino
<attempt> accessori-terminale  e apri il terminale.
<attempt> sudo apt-get install k3b     e invio.
<attempt> k3b lo ritrovi nel menu' dopo. per masterizzare e' il top.
<Marcofe> prova ad usare k3b
<Marcofe> attempt
<paperino> ok sta scaricando
<Marcofe> d'accordissimo con te ;)
<paperino> dopo che cosa devrò fare?
<Marcofe> vai sull'iso
<Marcofe> plsante destro
<Marcofe> apri con -> k3b
<paperino> ok
<paperino> grazie
<Marcofe> prego
<Marcofe> prova e facci sapere sia a me che attempt
<Marcofe> siamo curiosi :)
<paperino> ok, se non ritorno vorrà dire che ho rimesso xp
<attempt> paperino imposta la velocita' di masterizzazione minima permessa per le iso. altrimenti rischi che si rovinino.
<attempt> 4 X
<paperino> lo so ma ad sempio xfburn non caricava la lista delle velocità però riconosceva il masterizzatore
<attempt> metti ubuntu piuttosto che ci metti 20 minuti. a rimettere xp ti ci vuole mezza giornata.
<attempt> perche' usi xubuntu?
<paperino> perchè ho computer vecchio, 320 mb di ram, 20 gb hdd
<paperino> con xubuntu mi trovo malissimo
<paperino> già così va lento figuriamoci se metto ubuntu
<attempt> capito.
<paperino> ok, ho installato ora riavvio pc perchè il masterizzatore non si apre, penso che ho rovinato un cd.
<paperino> vabbè
<paperino> ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> twilight, ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> da quanto tempo ...
<twilight> ciao :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> twilight, passa in chat :D
<twilight> DAMN3dg1rl, naaa, in quella gabbia di matti.... :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> twilight, sarei una matta ?
<twilight> saresti in buona compagnia (me incluso)
<DAMN3dg1rl> gh
<Gio12x5> ciao
<Gio12x5> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ciao | Gio12x5
<ubot-it> Gio12x5: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gio12x5> ciao ragazzi
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, necessiti di assistenza ?
<Gio12x5> si..cioè...sono collegato con x chat e continua a chiudersi da solo
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, avvia da terminale e vedi
<Gio12x5> qualè il comando per x chat?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, xchat :D
<Gio12x5> si ok ma per avviarlo da terminale che devo digitare? sono passato a ubuntu da poco
<DAMN3dg1rl> xchat
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivi xchat nel terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> e dai invio
<Gio12x5> mi dice che non è installato! come può essere??
<DAMN3dg1rl> dpkg -l | grep xchat
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivi e passa il risultato
<Gio12x5>  xchat                                2.8.8-1ubuntu1                                    IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<Gio12x5> ii  xchat-common                         2.8.8-1ubuntu1                                    Common files for X-Chat
<Gio12x5> ii  xchat-gnome                          1:0.26.1-1ubuntu3                                 a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Gio12x5> ii  xchat-gnome-common                   1:0.26.1-1ubuntu3                                 a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<FloodBotIt1> Gio12x5: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, trovo strano che ti dica non essere installato
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivi xchat , tutto attaccato , e minuscolo
<Gio12x5> si si l'ho scritto cosi
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, mi par assai strano... prova a rifare
<Gio12x5> penso di aver capito comunque..ho installato un client messaggistica irc chiamto x chat ma è quello per gnome
<Gio12x5> forse non lo riconosce
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, prova xchat-gnome , ma trovo strana la cosa
<DAMN3dg1rl> l'hai installato dai repository ?
<Gio12x5> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, è partito per caso ?
<Gio12x5> si si è partito
<Gio12x5> =) grazie mille
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, che comando hai dato ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, chiudi qua, e avvia con il terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> intanto tieni d'occhio l'output sul term, e se da ancora problemi pastalo qua
<DAMN3dg1rl> è un ottimo debug
<Gio12x5> nulla sono andato a tentativi... probabilmente avevo una versione di xchat per gnome modificato...e andava in crash
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, è stato voluta la tua uscita ?
<Gio12x5> eccomi
<Gio12x5> si go avviato il vero xchat
<Gio12x5> ora é perfetto =) grazie mille
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, disinstalla quello modificato onde liberare spazio inutile
<Gio12x5> Infatti ora lo faccio..grazie ancora
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gio12x5, np
<daniele345> ciao ragazzi
<daniele345> ho un problema voglio associare il file pdf ricevuto in posta per aprirlo automaticamente
<daniele345> con xpdf invece di evince
<DAMN3dg1rl> daniele345, tasto destro proprietà
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi vedi
<daniele345> DAMN3dg1rl, mi da una schermata apri con applicazione predefinita o altro
<DAMN3dg1rl> daniele345, devi cambiare la predefinita
<daniele345> da dove lo cambio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> daniele345, da quella schermata
<daniele345> DAMN3dg1rl, vado su altro e poi non so dove andare per fare l'associazione predefinita
<Marcofe> daniele345 normalmente il programma per aprire il pdf è evince?
<daniele345> si
<Marcofe> tralascinado l'eamil
<Marcofe> o
<Marcofe> ok
<daniele345> marcello1,
<daniele345> Marcofe,  si
<Marcofe> tasto destro sul odf
<Marcofe> proprietà
<Marcofe> nel tab apri con
<Marcofe> selezione xpdf
<Marcofe> prova e fammi sapere
<Marcofe> nel caso in cui nn lo trovi nella lista dei prg
<Marcofe> fai aggiungi
<Marcofe> e cerca xpdf
<Marcofe> ok?
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe> daniele345  come è finita?
<daniele345> Marcofe, non me la associa da thunderbird
<Marcofe> ok
<Marcofe> aspetta allora
<Marcofe> usi thinderbird
<Marcofe> ok
<daniele345> Marcofe, si .e' da thunderbird che voglio associare il file
<Marcofe> ok nn avevo letto :p
<daniele345> voglio aprire pdf con xpdf , su ubuntu 10.10 ci sono problemi
<daniele345> la stampa con evince e' lenta mentre con xpdf e' veloce
<zappo_> ciao a tutti! una domanda semplice :come devo fare per aggiungere una icona di un programma al pannello laterale?
<roxdragon> salve regazz
<simone> ciao
<simone> vorrei sapere come installare ati x550 su linux
<simone> ??
<simone> per favore
<simone> c è qualcuno
<simone> ???
<DAMN3dg1rl> !radeon | simone
<ubot-it> simone: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<DAMN3dg1rl> /me va a pranza , a dopo
<claudio_> salve, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su di un laptop sony VGN-FS285. Sapete come si controlla la brillantezza dello schermo?
<JohnRossiSmith> ciao a tutti, come si salva la configurzione di alsamixer ?
<madadam1> Ciao ragazzi, dovrei installare una stampante connessa al mio router tramite print server, il cui indirizzo è 192.168.1.11
<madadam1> mi dareste una mano?
<roxdragon> !stampa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'stampa'
<roxdragon> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<roxdragon> !cups | madadam1
<ubot-it> madadam1: please see above
<madadam1> !cups
<madadam1> roxdragon, ?
<roxdragon> madadam1,  guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<roxdragon> io scappo !
<roxdragon> bye bye
<madadam1> roxdragon, grazie
<JohnRossiSmith> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come configurare alsamixer?
<NoobTester> Buongiorno a tutti
<NoobTester> chi ha messo il firmware USR sull'AGA?
<madadam1> non riesco a capire che protocollo devo usare per collegarmi alla stampante connessa al printserver, non riesco a capire neanche l'uri, so solo che l'ip è 192.168.1.11
<NoobTester> usi l'aga?
<DAMN3dg1rl> madadam1, cups fa tutto
<madadam1> DAMN3dg1rl,  non so come fargliela cercare, ora riprovo
<trus> salve a tutti...avrei un problema con la partizione del disco....attualmente sul mio pc il disco fisso è partizionato in due os, vista e ubuntu...ora avrei la necessità di installare una versione diversa di linux, senza perdere i due os già presenti, partizionando così il disco in 3...il problema è che quando tento di installare questo sistema operativo non ci riesco a causa di alcuni problemi, poichè mi dice che d
<trus> i spazio non ce ne è a sufficenza...( nonostante ci siano liberi più di 100 giga...) qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie mille
<K99Brain> trus, quando di che ci sono 100G liberi cosa intendi? non allocati oppure liberi nelle varie partizioni?
<trus> intendo liberi nelle varie partizioni
<trus> perchè una soluzione automatica che mi propone è quella di installare il nuo os ( precisamente linux scientific) sovrascrivendola alle partizioni linux già usate...
<K99Brain> trus, se vuoi installare un nuovo SO devi creargli spazio libero
<trus> anche qui però mi dice che lo spazio è insufficiente
<K99Brain> trus, ovvero restringere le partizioni esistenti
<trus> ah capito
<trus> e come posso far ciò?
<K99Brain> trus, sudo parted -l
<K99Brain> trus, vediamo come è messo il disco adesso
<K99Brain> !paste | trus
<ubot-it> trus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<trus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539746/
<K99Brain> trus, vedo solo windows, li
<K99Brain> trus, ubuntu dov'è?
<madadam1> DAMN3dg1rl, non riesco
<K99Brain> trus, hai usato wubi?
<trus> lanciando da terminale il comando che mi hai dato la schermata è stata questa
<trus> mmm no
<K99Brain> trus, hai solo un disco da 320G tutti dedicati a windows
<trus> aspetta che non capisco molto bene la situazione allora, scusa ^^
<trus> ora io sto scrivendo e tutto su ubuntu
<trus> che  a quanto io sappia il pc mi ha sempre riconosciuto come un secondo os...
<K99Brain> trus, eh, e quello che ti sto chiedendo è: hai usato wibu?
<K99Brain> wubi*
<K99Brain> trus, ovvero: hai installato ubuntu "dentro" windows?
<trus> mi sa che hai ragione...anzi si...
<trus> però mi sembra di ricordare che il disco in qualche modo me lo ha fatto partizionare lo stesso...
<trus> effettivamente da windows ubuntu è riconosciuto come un programma installato di più svariati giga...
<K99Brain> trus, allora ubuntu non c'entra nulla. devi ridurre la dimensione di una partizione di qindows per creare lo spazio non allocato necessario per l'installazione di un 3 sistema
<K99Brain> windows*
<trus> mm scusa un attimo allora, fammi capire bene...in poche parole è come se ubuntu non fosse altro che un programma di windows?
<K99Brain> trus, e tanto che ci sei, ti consiglio a quel punto di disinstallare da windows l'ubuntu che hai e di fare una vera installazione su partizione dedicata
<K99Brain> trus, con wubi, si, una specie... non esattamente ma si
<trus> ah,,,cacchio ^^
<trus> mm ancora due piccoli dubbi poi ti lascio stare, mi sei già stato fin troppo utile, davvero ^^
<trus> ripartizionando il disco da windows, anche se, come ho scoperto ora, ubuntu non è una vera e propria partizione, ho dei problemi con l'installazione del terzo os?
<trus> se re
<K99Brain> trus, ti consiglio di iniziare con il fare n bel backup dei tuoi dati, si quelli che hai in ubuntu che quelli di windows
<K99Brain> trus, poi cancelli ubuntu da dentro win
<K99Brain> trus, poi fai una bella deframmentazione
<K99Brain> trus, la partizione da 12G cosa è?
<K99Brain> trus, è eliminabile?
<trus> eh a questo punto non lo so più...io credevo fosse ubuntu...
<K99Brain> è ntfs, quindi no
<K99Brain> è di win
<K99Brain> penserei che sia la partizione di ripristino di win, ma stranamente sta alla fine del disco
<K99Brain> va beh
<CoOltux> ou
<CoOltux> :D
<xtree> ou
<trus> niente ok dai, ora inizio a fare i vari backup
<trus> grazie mille k99brain
<trus> ciao ciao
<Scall> Se da terminale faccio prima "totem [nome del file da riprodurre]" e poi digito "totem --pause" non si mette in pausa, a meno che lo digito in un altro terminale. Come si fa per farlo dallo stesso terminale con cui ho invocato totem?
<K99Brain> trus, usando un live cd di ubuntu, dopo aver fatto le operazioni che ti ho detto, riduci la partizione da 308G e lascia spazio non allocato a sufficienza per i 2 sistemi, ubuntu e il nuovo
<K99Brain> trus, ciao
<K99Brain> Scall, totem FILE &
<K99Brain> Scall, in questo modo il terminale torna libero per nuovi comandi
<Scall> K99Brain: grazie, era propio quello che volevo sapere ;-)
<Scall> K99Brain: emh... forse ho capito male io, ma digitando "totem FILE &" non mi torna libero per i nuovi comandi
<K99Brain> Scall, al posto di FILE metti il nome del file da riprodurre
<K99Brain> Scall, e dagli anche un invio al terminale, se non vedi il prompt
<Scall> io faccio "totem [file da riprodurre]" e tutto apposto, ma se faccio "totem [nome file] &" non accade nulla, anche facendo invio
<Scall> praticamente io vorrei tornare ad avere la riga con scritto "nomeutente@nomecomputer:~$" che mi scompare quando invoco totem :-(
<Scall> in modo da dare i comandi a totem senza la necessità di aprire un nuovo terminale o scheda
<K99Brain> Scall, e la & alla fine serve proprio a quello
<Scall> K99Brain: si scusami. non avevo capito che dovevo invocarlo direttamente con la & finale :P grazie
<Scall> per modificare i testi quali alternative offre il terminale oltre "vi" (o vim)?
<K99Brain> Scall, nano
<Scall> l'ho provato, ottimo "nano", molto più semplice e sbrigativo di vi :-)
<alessdima> ciao a tutti
<alessdima> ho un problemino chi mi aiuta?
<alessdima> nessuno
<CoOltux> io non sono molto esperto
<CoOltux> ma esponi il problema
<CoOltux> e qualcuno ti risponde
<alessdima> ciao dinuovo
<alessdima> dove posso richiedere un aiutino?
<CoOltux> scrivi qui in canale
<alessdima> ok
<alessdima> semplicemente
<alessdima> non riesco più ad accedere ad ubuntu (10.10 netbook)
<alessdima> ho settato l'accesso automatico lasciando la scermata di logon (per poter scegliere l'amiente gnome/netbook)
<alessdima> e non accede più
<Scall> alessdima: non accede più in che senso? cosa ti compare? comunque personalmente credo di non saperti aiutare, vediamo se scrive qualcun altro...
<alessdima_> ho probl di conness
<madadam1> ragazzi ho una stampante collegata al seguente uri ipp://192.168.1.11:631/PrintServer, ma da cups noto questo messaggio "Idle - "recuperabile: l'host del network '192.168.1.11' è occupato; riprovo fra 30 secondi...". Non riesco a stampare"
<mlazzari2> sera
<Mabo> sera
<Mabo> glcome faccio da una distro live a fare partire la sola consolle ?
<madadam1> nessuno può darmi una mano con un maledetto printserver?
<pierpaolo> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> madadam1,
<roxdragon> non ho mai utilizzato una stampante ethernet.. prova ad arrivarci dal browser alla sua configurazione digitando l'ip della stampante
<madadam1> roxdragon, già fatto
<madadam1> nulla
<roxdragon> che problema hai
<roxdragon> madadam1,
<madadam1> roxdragon, quanto ho specificato su
<roxdragon> hai installato i driver?
<madadam1> roxdragon, della stampante si
<madadam1> roxdragon, mi lascia pensare il fatto che il printserver ha all'accesso nome utente e pws
<madadam1> pwd
<roxdragon> madadam1, purtroppo sto uscendo se passi domani vediamo un pò ^^
<madadam1> roxdragon, ok
<vitop> 'sera
<vitop> piccolo problema con i video flash su firefox :(
<CoOltux> vitop
<CoOltux> hai installato il player?
<vitop> CoOltux ho installato adobe flash player ma l'aera dove dovrebbe visualizzare drimane vuota.. se disattivo il plugin mi dice che serve iadobe plugin..
<CoOltux> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<polis> ciaoo
<CoOltux> vitop
<vitop> CoOltux il link che mi hai inviato mi dice 404 not found..
<CoOltux> asp
<CoOltux> vitop | sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<alessdima> rieccomi
<alessdima> allora!
<vitop> CoOltux sempre uguale..
<CoOltux> -.-
<alessdima> riposto la richesta d'aiuto
<CoOltux> hai la 10.10
<CoOltux> ??
<vitop> si kubuntu 10.10 firefox 3.6.12
<CoOltux> sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner”
<vitop> copio ed incollo in sh?
<CoOltux> nel terminale
<vitop> anche i caratteri speciali?
<CoOltux> copia e incolla
<vitop> Error: need a repository as argument
<xtree> vitop
<xtree> apri gedit
<xtree> e ci incolli il link
<xtree> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtree> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner
<alessdima> ragazzi scusate ecco la richiesta d'aiuto
<alessdima> su samsung n150 ubuntu 10.10 netbook non riesco ad accedere ho impostato l'accesso automatico senza password ma con la schermata di scelta utente per selezioanare l'ambiente netbook/gnome clicco sull'unico utente creato, lo seleziona sembra caricare per un secondo ma non fa un bel nulla e rimane fermo sulla scelta utente
<alessdima> ho provato a selezionare il kernel precedente, stesso risultato
<xtree> quando chiudi il gedis fai "salva"
<xtree> gedit*
<alessdima> come posso fare?
<vitop> xtree what's gedit?
<xtree> oppure nano
<alessdima> sono fuori da ubuntu e non so rientrare
<xtree> editor di testo
<vitop> xtree io ho kate, vale ugualmente?
<alessdima> dai ragazzi chi mi aiuta? un'indicazione su cosa andare a cercare sul forum, non ne ho la minima idea
<xtree> se non li hai installati ne uno ne l'haltro e' meglio che te li installi
<xtree> no
<xtree> meglio gedit
<alessdima> ci sono amministratori in linea?
<vitop> xtree sudo apt-get install gedit?
<xtree> ies
<alessdima> @vitop @xtree ragazzi come mai non mi risponde nessuno?
<ubottu-it> alessdima: Error: "vitop" is not a valid command.
<vitop> xtree ma tutto questo serve per aggiungere il repositori? non posso abilitarlo nel KPakageKit?
<vitop> alessdim mi dispiace ma sono assoltamente inadatto a risponderti :(
<polis> .
<alessdima> ah ok non capivo se si leggevano i miei messaggi
<alessdima> grazie
<alessdima> provo nel canale internazionale
<xtree> il repos io lo aggiornerei da console
<alessdima> cmq ribadisco....
<alessdima> richiesta di aiuto
<xtree> poi i programmi li puoi installare pure da kpakage
<polis> coe sa ceh no nva
<polis> alessdima:
<vitop> xtree ho paerto gedit, adesso?
<alessdima> ah grazie polis
<polis> prego
<alessdima> allora riposto il messaggio
<xtree> polis
<polis> cercavi amministratori
<alessdima> su samsung n150 ubuntu 10.10 netbook, non riesco ad accedere, ho impostato l'accesso automatico senza password, ma con la schermata di scelta utente per selezioanare l'ambiente netbook/gnome, clicco sull'unico utente creato, lo seleziona, sembra caricare per un secondo, ma non fa un bel nulla e rimane fermo sulla scelta utente, ho provato a selezionare il kernel precedente, stesso risultato
<xtree> il gedito lo devi apreire con questo comando
<alessdima> cerco qualcuno che mi aiuta
<xtree> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vitop> fatto
<polis> alessdima: aspetta qualche pezzo "grosso"
<polis> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xtree> ok vitop
<xtree> ora mettigli il link
<vitop> ho aggiunto in fondo deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner
<alessdima> oks
<xtree> ora chiudi
<xtree> e salva
<vitop> fatto
<xtree> adesso aggiorna il kpakage
<xtree> e il gioco e' fatto :)
<vitop> sta lavorando..
<vitop> xtree non mi ha trovato aggiornamenti.. avevo aggiornato poco prima di chiedere aiuto
<xtree> si ma alla fine cosa devi installare?
<vitop> xtree il problema è nel fatto che con firefox non mi visualizza i video flash player
<xtree> ahhhh
<xtree> ok
<xtree> allora
<xtree> ho avuto lo stesso problema con ubuntu
<xtree> e io ho installato 2 pach
<vitop> io ho kubuntu 10.10 e firefox 3.6.12
<xtree> e ora funziona
<xtree> si come me circa
<xtree> io ho ubuntu :D
<vitop> se disattivo il plugin mi dice che devo installare adobe e se lo attivo rimane grigio
<xtree> asp che ti dico cosa mettere
<xtree> tu ora hai flashplugin-nonfree
<xtree> ti devi installare anche flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<vitop> da kpakage?
<xtree> si
<xtree> vedi se cel'hai
<vitop> provo
<vitop> da kpakager ho soltanto adobe flash plugin
<xtree> vai nel sito di adobe flash
<xtree> e vedi se te lo installa da firefox
<alessdima> ubot-it
<alessdima> ma come faccio a vedere se mi sisponde qualcuno?
<xtree> oppure ti posso dire come installarlo in un altro modo
<alessdima> devo stare incollato allo schermo?
<alessdima> o posso impostare delle notifiche?
<vitop> xtree se vado su http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/
<alessdima> vabbuò
<alessdima> ci si vede
<vitop> cerco di scaricare la versione APT per ubuntu 9.04+ che è l'ultima ma non scarica nulla
<polis> alessdima:
<polis> ENTRA
<polis> IN
<polis> !CHAT
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xtree> vitop,
<alessdima> come?
<polis> ./join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xtree> scarica quella per deb
<polis> scrivi questo senza .
<polis> ./join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessdima> ok
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> -.-
<CoOltux> http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.1_for_Linux_(.tar.gz)
<vitop> xtree è quella che ho già scaricato ed è quella che non funzia :(
<Peace-> presumo che ci siano problemi kde
<CoOltux> vitop
<Peace-> se mi hanno chiamato di qua
<CoOltux> ahah Peace- il flash
<CoOltux> :P
<Peace-> -.-
<xtree> scarica il pach che ti ha mandato il link CoOltux
<xtree> che poi ti dico come installarlo
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> ? la prima volta che entro in questa chat
<vitop> xtree fatto
<giuseppe_> c'? nessuno?
<xtree> ok
<vitop> qulcuno si..
<giuseppe_> dopo posso trovare i comandi utili per questa chat
<CoOltux> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<giuseppe_> grazie
<giuseppe_> posso chiederti l'ultima cosa?
<giuseppe_> come si fa a programmare in php da shell
<CoOltux> eh
<vitop> xtree mi dici qual'è la directory dei plugins di firefox?
<CoOltux> .mozilla/plugins
<CoOltux> home/.mozilla/plugins
<giuseppe_> non so io ho visto che alcune persone scrivevano codice php da shell
<giuseppe_> come si fa
<giuseppe_> spuntavano le funzioni in diversi colori
<vitop> CoOltux non c'è .mozilla in home..
<CoOltux> premi
<CoOltux> ctrl+H
<CoOltux> e ti mostra i file nascosti
<vitop> CoOltux si lo so che sono nascosti, ma non ci sono comunque :(
<CoOltux> -.-
<fuser80> ciao,qualcuno mi da una mano con ubuntu? ho la versione 10.04 e non riesco a configurare l'internet key huawei k 3715, ne da modifica connessioni ne scaricando i pacchetti....
<vitop> CoOltux in .mozilla>firefox non c'è plugins
<CoOltux> allora creala
<CoOltux> e ci metti il plugin flash
<vitop> fatto, provo
<CoOltux> mkdir /home/.mozilla/plugins
<vitop> CoOltux in .mozilla o in firefox?
<CoOltux> cosa
<CoOltux> ????
<giuseppe_> come programmare in php da terminale?
<vitop> la dir plugins, l'avevo creata in firefox
<CoOltux> ma firefox e mozzila
<CoOltux> è la stessa cosa...
<vitop> si ma sono due directory diverse..
<CoOltux> adesso devo andare
<vitop> ok grazie comunque ;)
<vitop> CoOltux fatto, tutto OK!!
<CoOltux> funziona
<CoOltux> ?
<vitop> CoOltux si si prima avevo messo il plugin nella .mozilla>firefox>plugins, poi lho messo in .mozilla>plugins
<CoOltux> eheh si
<vitop> :)
<CoOltux> mkdir /home/.mozilla/plugins
<CoOltux> l'avevo scritto
<CoOltux> di creare
<CoOltux> quella cartella
<CoOltux> :)
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<vitop> CoOltux :( non avevo letto la riga di comando che mi avevi inviato :( cmq fatto a manina.. tutto ok!
<CoOltux> bene
<CoOltux> :))
<CoOltux> scappo
<CoOltux> :)
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<vitop> grazie ancora
<CoOltux> di nulla
<Scall> Come mai se provo ad entrare nella cartella "Wolf's Rain" da terminale mi appare il simbolo ">"? Io scrivo:"cd Wolf's\ Rain", che dovrebbe essere corretto. Forse il problema sta nell'apostrofo nel nome del file?
<CoOltux> il problema credo sia la \
<CoOltux> che dovrebbe essere /
<Scall> CoOtux: no, "\" per gli spazi nei nomi dei file è corretto. Penso che ci sia un altro simbolo da mettere per sostituire l'apostrofo...
<DAMN3dg1rl> CoOltux, no affatto, quello protegge gli spazi
<CoOltux> ok sorry
<CoOltux> :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> Scall, usa le beneamate " " per i files con spazi
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivendo < cd "Wolf's Rain"
<DAMN3dg1rl> avendo cura di usare i giusti spazi
<fuser80> ciao,qualcuno mi da una mano con ubuntu? ho la versione 10.04 e non riesco a configurare l'internet key huawei k 3715, ne da modifica connessioni ne scaricando i pacchetti....
<Scall> DAMN3dg1rl: oh grazie. così funziona, mi ero dimenticato che si possono usare anche le virgolette :-P
<DAMN3dg1rl> Scall, de nada
<Scall> ho scoperto che c'è anche un altro modo con cui mi posso spostare in "Wolf's Rain" anche digitando "cd Wolf?s\ Rain" cioè mettendo il punto interrogativo invece dell'apostrofo ;-)
<Nippon> salve a tutti, desidero sapere se è possibile passare da Ubuntu vers. 10.04 Lucid Linx alla vers.10.10 senza cambiare configurazione del pc
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> qualche consiglio?
<Scall> Nippon: che io sappia i file di configurazione (almeno la maggiorparte credo) sono nascosti nella tua cartella dentro home, che puoi vedere premendo "ctrl+h" oppure da terminale con il comando "ls -a" dopo esserti posizionato in home->tuo utente
<Scall> quindi non dovresti perdere nulla... ma meglio sentire il parere di qualche esperto (quale io non sono)
<Nippon> si ma se io scarico l' ultima versione e faccio installa cosa succede? cambia tutto la configurazione della vecchia versione?
<Nippon> come faccio ad avere la stessa configurazione?
<Scall> la scarichi da dove? dal gestore aggiornamenti intendi, vero?
<Scall> comunque nel sito ubuntu-it.org raccomando di fare tutti ma propio tutti gli aggiornamenti disponibili dal gestore aggiornamenti prima di fare l'aggiornamento di versione
<Scall> *raccomando-> raccomandano, volevo scrivere
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<user2000> salve
<tia_> ciao a tutti, non riesco a far sparire 2 processi zombie
<tia_> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<tia_> vabbè
<tia_> non c'è proprio nessuno di vivo
<ErVito> _-_
<Mistya> salve biondi
<Mistya> vorrei condividere lo schermo tra due pc
<Mistya> il server deve essere un netbook con ubuntu 10.10
<Mistya> mentre il client un os x snow leopard
<Mistya> qualcuno conosce una buona guida?
<Mistya> Sul wiki di ubuntu non si parla di apertura di porte et similia
<Mistya> ... non c'è biosogno o che?
<madadam1> ragazzi sapete in che cartella posso trovare i driver della mia stampante
<cristian_c> Mistya, uhm, potresti usare vnc e la lan
<cristian_c> madadam1, di quale stampante parli? Funziona?
<madadam1> cristian_c, canon mx320
<madadam1> non funziona
<madadam1> diamine
<cristian_c> madadam1, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=375455.0
<cristian_c> sei andato sul sito di avasys?
<madadam1> cristian_c, la stampante è collegata ad un print server
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<cristian_c> quindi il print server che sistema equipaggia?
<cristian_c> comunque volevo chiedervi una cosa
<cristian_c> non riesco ad installare dei pacchetti dei repository
<cristian_c> ottengo questi errori:
<cristian_c> libedataserver1.2-dev:
<cristian_c>  Dipende: libgconf2-dev, ma non sta per essere installato
<cristian_c> come posso fare per risolvere?
<Steeler> ho canellato per sbaglio "IL CESTINO" nel pannello, per rimetterlo??
<cristian_c> Aggiungi al pannello
<cristian_c> molto semplice
<Steeler> cristian_c; si ma dove lo trovo?
<CoOltux> clicca col destro sulla barra
<CoOltux> aggiungi al pannello...
<CoOltux> e lo trovi
<CoOltux> steeler
<Steeler> CoOltux, trovato, SI
<CoOltux> bene
<Steeler> ma l'icona dei lanciatori personalizzati SI PUO CAMBIARE?
<CoOltux> scarichi le icone
<CoOltux> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CoOltux> entra li
<CoOltux> per ste cose
<Steeler> mica stiamo parlando di con non di ubuntu
<Steeler> vabbp
<zappo_> ciao a tutti :ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 10/10 e non mi trovo troppo bene|a rallentato il pc e quando guardo la rai si blocca ff e devo riavviare.come faccio a tornare alla versione precedente?
<zappo_> di ubuntu
<AlexZion> mhhh zappo_, formattare e reinstallare temo ....., vediamo che dicono gli altri ma mi sa che ti tocca se vuoi tornare indietro ....
<zappo_> AlexZion, come faccio per aggiungere l'icona di un programma alla barra laterale dei preferiti suppongo
<AlexZion> su ubuntu non saprei sai , io uso da sempre kubuntu , sorry .....
<AlexZion> peròdi solito , vai nel menu,trovil'applicazione, e poi con tasto destro , dovrebbe esserci qualcosa ...
<zappo_> AlexZion, grazie provo
<attempt> zappo_ disattiva gli effetti
<zappo_> attempt, cosa vuoi dire vai piu in dettaglio
<attempt> disattiva compiz. gli effetti del desktop.
<attempt> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx  zappo_  non so che versione hai di moonlight ma prova a mettere quello che puoi scaricare dal link a destra, la vancouver 2010.
<attempt> zappo_ se poi i problemi continuano allora procedi. prima di reinstallare proverei le cose che ti ho detto.
<attempt> controlla in hardware drivers di avere attivati i driver giusti per la scheda video, vedi se ne consiglia uno specifico.
<Simon_> Sera
<zappo_> attempt, scusami ma non conosco compiz dove lo trovo?
<Simon_> Ubuntu mi trova:These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<Simon_> Dal packet manager posso installare il file aggiornato?
<attempt> zappo_ vedi nel menu non ricordo il percorso esatto.
<attempt> Impostazioni di Sistema -> Effetti del desktop
<zappo_> attempt, purtroppo con questa versione non capisco nulla.impostazioni di sistema non lo trovo
<CoOltux> zappo_ | lo trovi in Sistema>preferenze>gestore configurazione compizconfig
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<zappo_> Co0ltux io a lato dello schermo ho una icona "applicazioni"che poi mi da anche le applicazioni di sistema, ma preferenze non c'è
<filo1234> !ccsm | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<Spartan82> buonasera a tutte e tutti
<Spartan82> mi potreste dare un aiuto: in rhythmbox quando voglio aggiungere una stazione radio streaming mi dice: cannot resolve hostname, che vuol dire??? grazie!
<Spartan82> ciao knap
<knap> Spartan82: ciao
<Spartan82> ciao Carlin0
<Carlin0> ciao Spartan82
<zappo_> filo1234, ho installato ccsm ma nulla è cambiato
<filo1234> zappo_: si ma devi usarlo
<filo1234> per configurare compiz dico
<Spartan82> mi potreste dare un aiuto: in rhythmbox quando voglio aggiungere una stazione radio streaming mi dice: cannot resolve hostname, che vuol dire??? grazie!
<filo1234> Spartan82: boh starai sbagliando l'url
<Spartan82> filo1234: e che se volessi aggiungere un'altra stazione radio streaming, rhythmbox mi crasha e mi fa uscire... come mai?
<zappo_> filo1234, ma dove si trova compiz?
<filo1234> !ccsm | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<filo1234> Spartan82: uhm ora che ricordo capiotava anche a me che craschasse
<filo1234> Spartan82: ma non saprei...non me ne sono mai preoccupato
<Spartan82> filo1234: non ti ricordi come evitare sto crash?
<filo1234> Spartan82: no, me ne sono fregato :D guarda sul forum se trovi qualcosa
<Spartan82> tu per riprodurre la musica cosa usi?
<filo1234> Spartan82: vlc
<Spartan82> secondo te un'alternativa a rhythmbox potrebbe essere amarok?
<Carlin0> Spartan82, per le radio shutcast uso exaille le stremaing non saprei
<Inside_> Qualcuno che se ne intende di boot?
<filo1234> Spartan82: anche ma io preferisco vlc
<filo1234> !qualcuno | Inside_
<ubot-it> Inside_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Inside_> scusate non sapevo
<Spartan82> Carlin0: exaille?
<Inside_> cmq alla schermata di scelta del sistema operativo mi appaiono due doppioni:Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.35-23 e Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.35-23 recovery mode,cosa normale ma sotto mi appare di nuovo la stessa scelta,sapete che vuol dire?
<Carlin0> !info exaille
<ubot-it> Package exaille does not exist in lucid
<Carlin0> !info exaile
<ubot-it> exaile (source: exaile): flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1117 kB, installed size 5556 kB
<filo1234> Inside_: non credo sia la stessa..sarà un kernel diverso
<Carlin0> scusa Spartan82  una elle sola
<Inside_> Filo1234_: Vuol dire che ho due "ubunti"?
<Spartan82> grazie sia ubot-it e Carlin0
<Spartan82> scusate per controllare il forum dove devo andare a cliccare??
<filo1234> Inside_: no, sono gli aggiornamenti di Ubuntu che installano versioni di kernel più recenti
<Inside_> Filo1234_:Avevo immaginato potesse essere quello,ma ho riavviato due volte e mi è rimastato cosi
<filo1234> Inside_: è normale
<filo1234> Inside_: se non lo vuoi, da synaptic, disinstalli i vecchi kernel
<Inside_> Filo1234_: Ma perche dopo l'update e il riavvio per completare l'aggiornamento non si leva quella scelta?
<filo1234> perchè dovrebbe? è un pacchetto diverso
<filo1234> Inside_: e nel caso non andasse bene il nuovo kernel installato puoi scegliere il vecchio
<Inside_> mmm...capito si è fatto un backup
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> sono diversi
<filo1234> ripeto
<Inside_> un kernel vecchio non aggiornato l'altro nuovo aggiornato o sbaglio?
<filo1234> no un kernel di una versione e un kernel di un altra
<inside_> non conosco alla grande ubuntu ma recovery mode che farebbe?
<filo1234> inside_: un kernel di emergenza nel caso di problemi con il sistema
<flash> Qualcuno sa dirmi perche da windows xp riesco a collegarmi con il wife e da ubuntu mi dice si è ora fuori rete?
<flash> il driver c'è
<flash> forse un paccheto mancante
<filo1234> flash: la scheda viene vista?
<flash> ma guarda
<flash> mi da il problema adesso
<flash> 4 ore fa andava
<flash> la scheda mi richiese di installarla appena misi ubuntu
<flash> ho fatto apt.get update da root ma non mi ha risolto
<filo1234> flash: ma quindi non ho capito ti disconnette o non ti connetti proprio?
<flash> fa la sua ricerca tipo quando windows prende ip di rete ma puoi mi dice disconnected si è ora fuori rete
<flash> non mi connete propio
<filo1234> flash: wpa?
<flash> wpa all'altra mia casa ma uguale niente
<flash> adesso rete libera
<flash> è un problema di ubuntu qui si windows sto dentro
<flash> *su
<flash> che faccio?
<filo1234> flash: guarda se in sistema > preferenze > driver hardware ti segnala driver proprietari da installare
<filo1234> flash: altrimenti proverei ad installare wicd al posto di NM
<filo1234> !wicd | flash
<ubot-it> flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<flash> ricordo che il driver wife non è ufficilale
<flash> forse devo scaricare il paccheto da synaptic
<flash> ma come senza connesione?
<filo1234> cavo
<filo1234> :D
<flash> eheh rotto il connettore lan
<filo1234> flash: che scheda è?
<flash> broadacom se non erro
<filo1234> lspci
<flash> provo vado a vedere che dice
<flash> da root giusto?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<filo1234> non si usa root
<flash> sudo -s
<filo1234> non si usa
<filo1234> dai lspci da utente intanto
<flash> a volte il terminale mi chiede che per fare tot cosa devo essere in root
<flash> a ok
<flash> anzi anzi vedo qui su l'altro os
<filo1234> flash: infatti usi sudo
<flash> WLAN broadcom 802.11a/b/g
<filo1234> flash: versione di ubuntu?
<flash> l'ho guardata su windows
<flash> versione ubuntu 2.6.35-23
<filo1234> quello sarebbe la versione del kernel :D
<filo1234> ma immagino 10.10
<flash> sisi
<flash> ma come ti ripeto 4 ore fa funzionava
<filo1234> comunque non è semplice senza essere connessi nè aiutarti nè fare operazioni
<filo1234> flash: uhm hai fatto aggiornamenti?
<flash> eh gia forse è quello
<filo1234> flash: ok allora al boot, scegli il kernel precedente
<flash> dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento mi risulta che non andava
<filo1234> e avvia con quello
<flash> ok provo con quella
<flash> Se mettiamo caso fosse l'aggiornamento io non dovrei piu fare aggiornamenti?
<filo1234> no magari vedi di capire che driver usi e nel caso vedi se puoi installarlo nel nuovo kernel
<attempt> flash visto che ha i broacom vedi di salvarti i due file che servono ad attivarli su un cd. cosi' li riattivi a comodo tuo senza bisogno di linea. basta che li rimetti dove stavano. anche su un sistema appena installato.
<filo1234> flash: altrimenti
<flash> ma metto il paccheto da synaptic del driver e provo col kernel nuovo
<filo1234> se non hai connessione ....come lo metti?
<flash> vado con il kernel vecchio
<flash> penso che il paccheto rimanga
<attempt> /lib/firmware b43 e  /lib/firmware b43legacy
<filo1234> flash: prova
<flash> provo a entrare con il kernel vecchio poi torno qui
<flash> a dp
<flash> Risolto grazie filo1234
<flash> anche se non mi faceva cambiare kernel
<Spartan82> qualcuno sa se è possibile che in ryhthmbox sia possibile solamente utilizzare radio in streaming con estensione pls mentre quelle con wmp si crasha? Grazie!!!
<Spartan82> qualcuno sa come mai in ryhthmbox sia possibile solamente utilizzare radio in streaming con estensione pls mentre quelle con wmp lo fanno mandare in crash ? Grazie!!!
<Spartan82> ciao suuuper
<suuuper> ciao
<Spartan82> qualcuno che sappia utilizzare ryhthmbox? :)
<limon_> Sarebbe?
<Spartan82> rhythmbox? :)
<Spartan82> comunque io vado... una buonanotte a tutti e tutte
<Spartan82> ciao alla prox!
<Carlin0> ciao Spartan82
<Spartan82> Carlin0: sai utilizzzare ryhthmbox?
<vorreiesserlo> ciao gente
<vorreiesserlo> piacere di stare tra voi
<vorreiesserlo> :)
<Spartan82> ciao vorreiesserlo
<Carlin0> Spartan82, non lo uso uso exaile come ti ho detto prima
<Spartan82> ah pardon
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> una buonanotte allora
<Spartan82> ciao ciao ciao!
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-05
<vorreiesserlo> qualcuno mi dice da ubuntu come faccio ad abilitare ad altri l'ssh?
<Clem> ragazzi..... buongiorno
<Clem> c'è qualche italiano????
<Clem> avrei bisogo d'aiuto
<CoOltux> se posso
<CoOltux> clem
<CoOltux> dici
<CoOltux> nn sono molto esperto
<CoOltux> se posso
<CoOltux> ...
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Clem> eccomi
<Clem> non riesco a far partire la 10.10.. nel suo pc vecchio ne su quello nuovo :(
<CoOltux> ...
<CoOltux> che errore ti da
<Clem> allora... il cd parte.... poi arriva alla schermata della lingua... e se partire dal live o installare... io facico partire la live... e poi si blocca... schermata nera con _ lampeggiante...
<CoOltux> riprova a mastrerizzarlo di nuovo
<Clem> provo....
<Clem> grazie cmq
<CoOltux> nulla
<CoOltux> installala
<CoOltux> :)
<Clem> certo :) ora son con xubuntu sul vecchio..
<CoOltux> io la desktop
<CoOltux> 10.10
<Clem> ecco uffiii :(
<CoOltux> sto smanettando
<CoOltux> col desktop
<CoOltux> :))
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Clem> :D
<CoOltux> lo vuoi vedè?
<CoOltux> AHAHA
<Clem> ahahha
<CoOltux> !image
<Clem> sto scaricando la 10.4   magari quella va...
<CoOltux> -.-
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CoOltux> è laggato il bot
<CoOltux> :D
<Clem> ?????
<CoOltux> nulla
<CoOltux> :P
<Clem> raga son le 4 e 45 del mattino...... gia son rinco de mio.. figuariamoci a quest'ora
<CoOltux> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8269/schermatav.png
<CoOltux> guarda
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> ci manca qualcosa
<CoOltux> nn mi piace
<CoOltux> :P
<Clem> bellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Clem> :D
<CoOltux> :D
<Clem> aspe vado a prendere il cd
<CoOltux> ok
<Clem> mmm ma se io masterizassi una iso cd in un dvd??? :P
<CoOltux> è uguale
<Clem> ok sono a corto cd hihii
<CoOltux> basta che al masterizzatore gli dici che è un dvd
<CoOltux> almeno credo
<CoOltux> nn ho mai provato
<Clem> no non me lo fa fare. uff
<CoOltux> eheh
<Clem> che (_I_) trovato un cd :D
<CoOltux> ahahhaha
<CoOltux> cazz io invece ho un problema
<Clem> cioè?
<CoOltux> mi ha appena detto che mi manca spazio sul disco....
<CoOltux> ma ho appena 40 giga di roba
<CoOltux> e questa partizione è di 350
<CoOltux> -.-
<Clem> azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<CoOltux> e 150 c'è windows
<CoOltux> -.-
<CoOltux> gh
<CoOltux> ma com'è
<Clem> strano...
<CoOltux> -.-
<CoOltux> come si vede le partizioni
<CoOltux> ?
<Clem> mmm aspe.... di solito c'è gparted... ma sulla 10 nn so se sia cambiata..
<CoOltux> ah si
<CoOltux> !image
<CoOltux> ti faccio vedere
<Clem> ok
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CoOltux> http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/5651/schermataa.png
<Clem> ehehhehehe vedo che nn hai fatto la partizione swap....
<CoOltux> quindi?
<Clem> molto probabilmente sarà per quello sai
<Clem> nn lo sapevi??
<CoOltux> gh... devo reinstallare tutto?
<Clem> eh gia.... ascolta quanta ram hai?
<CoOltux> 4 giga
<CoOltux> perkè?
<Clem> mmm allora bastano e avanzano 2 gb di swap
<CoOltux> non posso aggiungerla?
<Clem> prova....
<Clem> ridimensiona qualche parte... e formattala in swap e poi riavvia
<Clem> occhio ai mb.... 2 x1024
<CoOltux> si fatto
<CoOltux> asp ti faccio vedere
<CoOltux> nn parte più gparted
<CoOltux> ...
<Clem> ahahahah
<CoOltux> partito
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> asp
<CoOltux> ridimensioni quella di win
<CoOltux> e creo in quello spazio una swap
<Clem> si ma bastan 2gb
<CoOltux> partizione primaria?
<Clem> mmmmm logica mi sa....
<CoOltux> me la fa fare solo primaria
<Clem> ok....
<Clem> fa vede
<CoOltux> si spè
<CoOltux> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/8026/schermataoz.png
<Clem> azz quasi 4 gb...va beh cmq riavvia
<CoOltux> eheh meglio abbondare
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> arrivo subito
<Clem> io tra poco formatto se mi parte la 10.04
<CoOltux> aspè che arrivo
<CoOltux> :P
<Clem> ok
<mariano7> eccomi
<Clem> hei
<mariano7> adesso
<mariano7> come vedo
<mariano7> ?
<Clem> cosa?
<mariano7> lo spazio che ho vuoto
<Clem> riprova a fare quella cosa che stavi facendo prima... quando ti dava che mancava spazio
<CoOltux> uhmm
<CoOltux> stavo scaricando
<Clem> cosa?
<CoOltux> ma dovun file da 20 giga
<Clem> bah...strano..
<Clem> cmq riprova...
<CoOltux> adesso provo a spostare dall'hard disk esterno
<CoOltux> qualche film
<Clem> ok.. io formatto dai... magari entro con il portatile qui... se hai bisogno
<CoOltux> Non c'è spazio sufficiente nella destinazione. Provare a rimuovere dei file per creare dello spazio.
<CoOltux> ma che cazzo
<CoOltux> ci sono 300 giga....
<CoOltux> -.-
<Clem> ma cosa stai facendo???
<Clem> boh
<CoOltux> ho spostato un file dall'hard disk esterno
<CoOltux> qui
<CoOltux> e mi da quel messaggio
<CoOltux> adesso nel gparted la swap nn c'è più
<CoOltux> ........
<Clem> e che azzzzzz
<CoOltux> -.-
<Clem> ehm ehm... quando hai creato la swap .. poi hai dato applica>?????
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> ma riprovo
<CoOltux> :P
<Clem> magari togli a ubuntu che a windows...
<CoOltux> mik sa che nn avevo premuto applica
<CoOltux> ahahahah
<CoOltux> ok adesso ha fatto
<CoOltux> devo riavviare di nuovo
<CoOltux> ?
<Clem> si
<Clem> ti conviene
<Clem> io entro con il portatile
<Clem> e formatto questo
<CoOltux> ok
<clem> riecchime
<CoOltux> ho fatto
<CoOltux> un guaio
<CoOltux> quando installai
<CoOltux> ubuntu
<CoOltux> la installai
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<CoOltux> su una partizione ntfs
<clem> bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo apllauso.. :D ahhahahha e ti conviene formattare pure a te sai.... sistemare tutto....
<clem> allora.... la partizione di ubuntu la devi fare in ex4     con la partizione di swap...
<CoOltux> sisi
<CoOltux> adesso formatto
<CoOltux> :P
<clem> io sto installando dal live :D
<clem> uff ho finito le sigarette.. mo devo aspettare mamma che si alzi per farmene dar 1 uffiii
<CLEM> c'è qualcuno???
<CLEM> giorno
<CLEM> giorno
<picaro52> ho fatto la procedura di registrazione del nick , ma non mi è arrivata l'email per la conferma
<picaro52> buongiorno
<picaro52> ho fatto la procedura per la registrazione del mio nick ma non ho ricevuto l'email di conferma
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti,come faccio ad aggiungere applicazioni sulla barra verticale a sin. di ubuntu
<Ubuntizer> Buongiorno! ho un lettore mp3 collegato al mio pc, lo dovrei gestire con rhythmbox ma non riesco ascriverci ne a cancellare i fila, qualcuno sa dove devo cambiare i permessi?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<Ubuntizer> massimo18: Altrettanto
<CLEM> giorno
<ivanatwork> giorno
<Ubuntizer> quando cancello i file mi da PTP Layer error 02ff: LIBMTP_Delete_Object(): could not delete object. per dire
<ivanatwork> io dovrei installare Windows da Ubuntu su un'altra partizione ma non si
<CLEM> vorresti anche troppo però ivana
<ivanatwork> dicevo non so da dove cominciare ...
<ivanatwork> ivan
<CLEM> ops sorry :D
<ivanatwork> CLEM, perchè? Se Windows funziona in Virtualbox ... mah!
<CLEM> mmmmm.... sorry sorry.... mamma mia che clima stamattina
<ivanatwork> il fatto è questo: Ubuntu vede la partizione Windows. Io ho il mio bel dvd di Seven. Perchè mai non posso installare Windows da Virtualbox? Hehe ... clima ... mi sa che mi è venuta un'idea stramba
<ivanatwork> clima è dir troppo. Freddo nebbbia pioggia :| :|
<CLEM> mi sembra un pò assurdo cmq....
<CLEM> qui stanotte eran -4gradi... e mi sa che oggi nevica
<ivanatwork> volevo portarmi via l'immagine del dvd non l'originale
<CLEM> va beh
<ivanatwork> anche perchè per me non ha senso fare una copia di backup per una sola installazione ;)
<CLEM> e perchè non in dualboot?
<ivanatwork> perchè il tizio mi ha detto "ok. ho la partizione di xp. mettici dentro Seven tu".
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubublues> un disco solo?
<CLEM> cioè? al posto di xp vuole il 7???
<Ubuntizer> mentre quando scrivo mi dice: Impossibile inviare il file al dispositivo MTP: PTP Layer error 02ff: get_storage_freespace(): could not get storage info. Qualche suggerimento?
<ivanatwork> CLEM, esatto.
<CLEM> e che vuoi che sia????? formatti quella partizione li...
<CLEM> dal boot
<ivanatwork> CLEM, e col mio dvd che non voglio portarmi via? Devo usare un hd o chiave
<CLEM> eh........
<CLEM> per caso tu sai qualcosa di wine?
<ivanatwork> no dvd si immagine quindi o glielo faccio partire in Ubuntu e installo o nada
<CLEM> ho un problemino mo
<ivanatwork> risolto.
<ivanatwork> grazie dei suggerimenti
<CLEM> chi mi sa aiutare con wine?
<ivanatwork> CLEM, dimmi se posso
<CLEM> ho installato wine e 2 programmini... mo che me ne serve uno.. nn si apre.. :(
<ivanatwork> CLEM, quali?
<CLEM> ho installato formatfactory e atube cacher
<CLEM> mo me serve format
<ivanatwork> CLEM, controllo
<ivanatwork> CLEM, su winehq lo danno gold ... non parte??
<ivanatwork> CLEM, format factory intendo
<CLEM> no
<CLEM> quando l'ho installato è partiro..
<CLEM> mo nn si apre +
<ivanatwork> CLEM, fallo partire da terminale poi posta qui gli errori
<CLEM> mo manco da terminare
<CLEM> uff
<ivanatwork> CLEM, se dai wine Formatfactory (credo) cosa ti dice?
<CLEM> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Formatfactory.exe"
<CLEM> aspe provo a riavviare un secondo.. già che ci sono..
<CLEM> arrivo eh
<nicotano> buongiorno
<CLEME> niente..
<CLEME> manco + jdonwloader ci sta piu..
<nicotano> CLEME,  download da youtube ?
<Ubuntizer> Buongiorno! Scusate se insisto. Ho un lettore mp3 collegato al mio pc,(Zen V) lo dovrei gestire con rhythmbox ma non riesco a scriverci ne a cancellare i file, qualcuno sa dove devo cambiare i permessi? O qualche suggerimento?
<nicotano> Ubuntizer, nella dir dove viene montato controlla i permessi wr e il proprietario
<CLEME> a tubecacher si jdownload no.
<nicotano> CLEME,  vedi se questo ti aggrada  scaricare da qui http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home (vedi copia in magazzino) e lanciare lo script dopo avergli dato il bit eseguibile e copiato in usr/bin
<nicotano> fare riferimento alla pagina web e cmq per help lanciare youtube-dl --help
<nicotano> uso:
<nicotano> terminale e digitare  youtube-dl + URL_del_video
<nicotano> opzioni: -t (or -l) to include the video title in the file name, and either -f or -b to download a high quality version of the video
<FloodBotIt1> nicotano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Ubuntizer> nicotano: Grazie come faccio a vedere qual'è la dir?
<CLEME> :( troppo affezionata a quei 2 programmini
<CLEME> file:///home/clem/Scrivania/Schermata.png
<CLEME> guarda
<nicotano> !imagebin | CLEME
<ubot-it> CLEME: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CLEME> http://imagebin.org/126301
<nicotano> CLEME,  a quale dir fai riferimento?
<CLEME> ???
<nicotano> se lanci lo script da terminale sei nella tua home, e li trovi il video scaricato
<CLEME> che centra mo..... uno dei miei problemi mo è che non mi apre + un programma.... lo lancia ma poi sparisce
<nicotano> CLEME,  lancialo da terminale e leggi gli errori che appaiono sullo schermo
<CLEME> sapessi farlo correttamente... :D
<Ubuntizer> nicotano: Scusami ma come faccio a vedere su quale dir è montato il dispositivo su Media non c'è niente e su Mnt niente
<nicotano> Ubuntizer, terminale mount e vedi tutti i device montati
<pumanera> ciao a tutti
<CLEME> giorno puma
<nicotano> CLEME, apri terminale digita nomeprogramma e dai invio
<nicotano> leggi poi che errori vengono fuori
<CLEME> nico posso postare un link e ti spiego una cosa?
<pumanera> chi mi puo' aiutare sono nuovo
<nicotano> !pastebin | CLEME
<ubot-it> CLEME: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pumanera> sto impazzendo
<nicotano> !chiedi | pumanera
<ubot-it> pumanera: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pumanera> ho istallato ubuntusu molti pc tutto ok
<pumanera> ma sul mio fisso no
<pumanera>  nessuna versione
<pumanera> HP Compaq d530 Convertible Minitower Desktop PC
<pumanera> perche'
<pumanera> voglio abbandonare la microsoft
<nicotano> pumanera, hai provato con la versione alternate?
<CLEME> ti consolo io puma... io posso installare su entrambi i miei pc solo fino alle 10.4
<CLEME> :(
<pumanera> le ho provate tutte carica poi si pianta e si blocca a meta' istallazione
<CLEME> giorno tury
<tury> ciao
<pumanera> sinceramente la 8.04 me l'aveva istallata poi con l'aggiornamento nada
<CLEME> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\formatfactory.exe"
<pumanera> mi sembra ignorantemente di aver letto qualcosa tipo bus
<nicotano> pumanera,  hai provato con la versione alternate?
<Ubuntizer> nicotano: Risolto, molto gentile grazie :-)
<nicotano> :)
<pumanera> sinceramente non sono sicuro ne ho installate tante
<pumanera> non so se conoscete le versioni mix 5.32 e 6.32
<pumanera> la 10.4
<pumanera> la 10.10
<pumanera> linux mint
<nicotano> pumanera, installa con la versione alternate cd, hai maggiore controllo  scarica da qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pumanera> linux xp
<pumanera> la 9.04
<pumanera> scusate qual'e' la alternate del link che mi hai dato
<nicotano> pumanera, vai al link e scegli la versione poi trovi la iso alternate
<tury> allora per la prima volta ho deciso di istallare xbuntu su un epc intel 1100 mhz e 256Mb di ram ho eseguito una procedura di istallazione tramite la lan ma in automatico mi ha istallato ubuntu versione 8.10 lts, la cosa stranissima e che all'avvio mi chiede regolare password ma rimane in un ambiente che non esiste grafica, che devo fare per risolvere aiuto grazie
<pumanera> ma posso anche scaricare la 10.10?
<CLEME> all'ultimo passaggio di questo link. non mi funziona... http://streamingfromthenet.blogspot.com/2010/05/installare-jdownloader-su-ubuntu-104.html
<pumanera> quindi
<pumanera> mi dici x favore quale sarebbe l'ultima versione?
<CLEME> 10.10
<pumanera> calcolando che su un pc avevo installato ubuntu mix 6.32 e mi soddisfaceva?
<nicotano> pumanera,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<pumanera> grazie la scarico sub
<pigeta> come fo a vedere che scheda di rete ho su mi da network disabled
<pumanera> dopo l'istallazione posso aggiornare?
<pigeta> non riesco ad accedere a internet con la scheda di rete pero in win la vede bene
<pumanera> posso addirittura durante istall essere connesso?
<CLEME> si puma
<pumanera> cleme ti ringrazio tantissimosei stato soddisfacente
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<pumanera> un ultima cosa
<nicotano> CLEME, controlla la sintassi di quuel comando , poi non essendo una guida ufficiale non so se è attendibile al 100%
<tury> ciao al
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa se la prossima lts di ubuntu sara con gnome ???
<m8> Salve, ho installato docky ma ho una spiacevole rettangolo di background di colore nero in basso allo schermo  che si estende oltre la barra di docky, sapete come risolvere?
<nicotano> alnuvola, fra tre anni lo vedrai
<pumanera> ma quindi devo rinunciare a questa relase ubuntu mix 6.32 o questa che mi stai facendo scaricare e' uguale?
<nicotano> pumanera, quella è la versione ubuntu maverick meerkat la mix 6.32  cos'è?
<pumanera> non so' lo scaricata e' stupenda credo sia una versione completa c'e' tutto
<nicotano> pumanera, non è quella ufficiale ubuntu
<nicotano> m8, vedi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<m8> nicotano, ma non parla di docky: O
<pumanera> e' questa ubu-plus-6-32.iso
<nicotano> m8, in effetti e ottimizzazioni hai visto ?
<pumanera> credo sia una 10.10 moddataforse?
<pumanera> non la conoscete
<nicotano> pumanera, se ti sta bene la usi, ma qui il supporto è per le versioni ufficiali
<m8> nicotano, non parla di docky :D
<CLEME> jdownloader a posto :D forum di ubuntu sempre il migliore
<pumanera> su tutti i portatili istallata va alla perfezione e e' bellisssima
<pumanera> a scusate
<nicotano> m8,  sorry
<pumanera> non avevo capito
<andrea1969> buongiorno a tutti.
<m8> nicotano, ti ringrazio comunque perchè parla di altre cose interessanti però :)
<CLEME> giorno andrea
<pumanera> va beh ha quasi finito di scaricarla la provo subito
<nicotano> m8, :)
<pumanera> ho deciso di usare ubuntu per navigare su internet e mi tengo forse una versione di microsoft per fare stronzate senza connesione
<nicotano> !chat | pumanera
<ubot-it> pumanera: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pumanera> con i sistemi operativi della microsoft non si puo' piu' navigare
<CLEME> ufff sto cavolo di wine mi sta facendo inca   azzzzzre
<JohnRossiSmith> buon giorno, esiste un pc compatibile al 100% con Ubuntu? Se si posso sapere il modello?
<pumanera> vi abbraccio siete stati grandi a presto se mi dovesse servire un supporto finalmente ho trovato un grande chen ciao
<pumanera> pardon chan
<CLEME> io ho sentito e visto pc puramente per linux ma nn ti so dire niente
<JohnRossiSmith> io ho un acer aspire x3900
<m8> nicotano, comunque rimane il problema :|
<pumanera> voglio conservare questo server puo' sempre servire ciaooo
<JohnRossiSmith> per la scheda video nvidia installo il software proprietario e mi abilita il 3d
<JohnRossiSmith> mentre per l'audio
<JohnRossiSmith> è scarso
<nicotano> m8, puo' darsi che quualcuno ti sappia rispondere :)
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: ma ormai Linux Ubuntu ha raggiunta una grandissima compatibilità hardware... non mi risula ci voglia il pc apposta per Ubuntu :s
<pumanera> mi linkate per favore il server di questo chan che lo salvo e lo uso al limite con mirc?
<nicotano> JohnRossiSmith, lancia alsamixer da terminale e alza i volumi di uscita
<JohnRossiSmith> fatto
<CLEME> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<JohnRossiSmith> ma l'audio resta
<JohnRossiSmith> sempre
<JohnRossiSmith> con i bassi altri
<JohnRossiSmith> alti
<FloodBotIt1> JohnRossiSmith: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<andrea1969> ho tolto con ubuntu tweak il"ppa" di ubuntu ed ora ho dei problemi. come posso ripristinarlo? l'errore è il seguente: http://dev.pastebin.it/ggliqf
<CLEME> nico mi sai dire un programma di conversione video buono????? e che funzioni sopratutto..
<mlazzari2> buona Domenica
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: quindi per avere un audio come in windows 7 come si può fare?
<Scall> CLEME: ci sono Transmageddon e Arista Transcoder per la conversione video
<CLEME> funzionassero grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Scall> a me funzionano.. boh :s
<CLEME> :( uffiiii il mio formatfactory   uffiiiiiiii maledetto wine
<JohnRossiSmith> nicotano: quindi per avere un audio come in windows 7 come si può fare ?
<nicotano> JohnRossiSmith,  non conosco l'audio di wiondos
<JohnRossiSmith> nicotano: ok, per avere un audio limpido come si può fare?
<CLEME> john non c'è tutta sta gran differenza tra audio linux e audio 7... sta a te sistemare
<nicotano> JohnRossiSmith, clicca su icona altoparlante e nelle proprietà audio vedi se è correttamente impostata la tua scheda
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: però è strano tu senta i bassi più forti. Questo succede quando ascolti musica con un riproduttore audio come Rhythmbox o Banshee o in altre circostanze?
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: su un vecchio PC avevo una Audigy 2 ZS
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: e avevo la possibilità di regolare treble e bass da alsamixer
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: questa opzione adesso sull'acer x3900 non ce l'ho più
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: poi ho notato che se regolo i volumi in alsamixer e riavvio perde la configurazione
<andrea1969> Ho fatto un piccolo pasticcio togliendo, con ubuntu tweak, il seguente ppa che vorrei ripristinare: mpossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-boot/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found. qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<pumanera> ciao a tutti
<pumanera> cleme??
<pumanera> c6?
<pumanera> l'ho scaricata
<pumanera> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386
<pumanera> ho visto per0' che non e' live
<pumanera> esiste la live per provarla?
<pumanera> sai non vorrei fare casini oggi che e' domenica
<CLEME> giorno cla
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: scusa ci sei? ho avviato ubuntu dall'hd usb, quando modifico le opzioni in alsamixer non me le salva, che faccio?
<pumanera> cleme? ascolta
<CLEME> puma
<pumanera> la versione che mi hai dato esiste la live?
<CLEME> certo
<CLEME> 10.10
<pumanera> alternate?
<pumanera> sempre
<CLEME> ma su tutte le versioni esiste la live
<pumanera> io ho preso questa ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386
<CLEME> quale versione vuoi???
<CLEME> aspe...
<pumanera> ma quando avvio mi da solo istalla non mi da preova
<CLEME> arrivo eh. controllo
<tizbac> ciao, si può aggiornare dalla 8.04 alla 10.10 direttamente o bisogna fare una versione per volta?
<CLEME> mmmm puma scaricati la desktop
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: sinceramente non so perchè non ti salva le opzioni, mi spiace. di norma le impostazioni dei programmi vengono salvate (nascoste; ctrl+h per vederle) nella tua cartella in home
<pumanera> quella e' quella che ho e eisieme a tutte le altre elencate prima mi si pianta a meta' e non me la istalla
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: forse devo sudo alsamixer al posto di alsamixer, può essere?
<pumanera> allora visto che con circa 6 7 versioni mi si pianta mi hai consigliato l'alternate
<peppini> ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto per installare una stampante HP laserjet p1102. ubuntu ha il driver hplip 3.10.2, la stampante necessita almeno il 3.10.4. dal sito hp è possibile scaricare il 3.10.9. quando provo a lanciare sh hplip-3.10.9.run mi risponde "can't open"
<pumanera> allora per sicurezza come dicevo prima per non fare casini chiedevo se dellalternate esisteva una live
<CLEME> mm puma io nn ti ho consigliato l'alternate.... mi sa che è stato nico
<pumanera> ti ricordi che la prima volta che sono entrato in chan
<CLEME> puma che pc hai?
<pumanera> ho chiesto del mio pc desktop hp 530 che non riusciva a istallare nessuna versione di ubuntu'
<pumanera> questo HP Compaq d530 Convertible Minitower Desktop PC
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: no, non credo ci voglia il "sudo", ma provare non costa nulla, non si sa mai... :-) dopo che hai digitato "alsamixer" hai premuto F6 per selezionare la scheda sonora? magari è per questo che non salva
<pumanera> e non c'e' verso di istallare ubuntu si pianta a meta
<CLEME> aspetta controllo una cosa arrivo eh
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: ci provo anche se dubito fortemente...
<pumanera> ignorantemente mi sembra di aver letto che il problema sta nel bus
<CLEME> ehm ehm.... bus di solito sta per problema....
<CLEME> puma....... fa na cosa....... prova a scaricare la 10.4 ti assicuro che la live c'è...
<CLEME> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<CLEME> giorno peppeino
<CLEME> ops peppini
<CLEME> puma quanta ram hai?
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: niente, ho provato a riavviare ma mi cambia sempre LFE lo mette al massimo anche se lo setto a zero con sudo alsamixer
<Guest1520> Buongiorno xD
<Guest1520> ma non credo che sia giorno o.o
<CLEME> giorno
<pumanera> cleme scusami ma la 10.4 alternate la trovo ma non riesco a trovare la live
<Guest1520> perche ho questo nickname? lol io avevo messo Xenom0rph
<CLEME> mi sa che la alternative nn ha live... io nn l'ho mai provata
<Guest1520> scusa ma perche devi usare una live? installatelo direttamente no?
<Guest1520> magari su pendrive..
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: oppure puoi provare a scaricare gnome-alsamixer (funziona da interfaccia grafica) e provi con quello. Per installarlo velocemente da terminale:"sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer" e poi lo trovi in "Applicazioni-> Audio e video"
<pumanera> e perche' e una settimana che provo a installare ubuntu
<pumanera> ma come ripeto non ci riesco
<Guest1520> set nick Xenom0rph
<JohnRossiSmith> gnome-alsamixer è solo un interfaccia grafica
<Guest1520> asd non me se fa
<CLEME> puma ascoltami ma...... sai usare ubuntu???
<pumanera> allora mi hanno consigliato l'alternate niete e chiedevo se c'era la live per non riincasinarmi
<Guest1520> cleme installati ubuntu con Unetbootin
<Guest1520> pero se gia ti incasini in questo modo, figuriamoci USARE ubuntu
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: si lo so, ma magari ti salva le opzioni... provare non costa nulla, no? poi non so :-)
<CLEME> guest.. io sto già a posto è puma che ha problemi
<pumanera> l'ho istallato su altri pc
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: non lo fa
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: cambia solo l'aspetto grafico
<CLEME> a ok.... quindi sai che devi installare in ext e la partizione di swap vero
<pumanera> l'ho provato quando mi serviva qualcosa istallavo grazie a qualche forum che metteva i comandi per terminale
<Guest1520> ehm... su terminale si puo fare una chat privata?
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: in gnome-alsamixer ti visualizza una finestra grafica
<pumanera> pero' so poco ma mi ha affascinato
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: in alsamixer da terminale ti visualizza il tutto a caratteri
<Guest1520> che bello il terminale :O
<Guest1520> a me piace.. e non perche sono un lamer del ***** ma perche è molto comodo
<Guest1520> per una volta vedi quello che fai nei minimi dettagli
<pumanera> va beh cleme forse oggi pom istallo la alternate che ho scaricato direttamente senza live spero bene
<CLEME> lo spero per te... io devo rimanere con tutti e due i pc alla 10.4
<CLEME> la 10.10 nn la digeriscono proprio
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith:  ah ok allora non so come aiutarti mi spiace.. puoi provare a scrivere nel forum, oppure a rifare la domanda qui sul canale
<pumanera> ciao a tutti grazie di cuore buona domenica e buon pranzo
<Guest1520> io consiglio di non installare ubuntu accanto a windows, piano piano ti brucia la scheda madre
<CLEME> ahhahaha guest ahahahahha bella questa
<CLEME> ahahahha
<Guest1520> sul serio
<Guest1520> io ho 2gb di ram
<JohnRossiSmith> alsamixer non salva la configurazione. Esiste un modo per salvarla?
<Guest1520> mi ha quasi bruciato la ram, il pc si spegne da solo a volte
<Guest1520> ma tanto.. se ti brucia la scheda a te non me ne fotte nulla xD
<pumanera> questa e' veramente strana guest spiegaci come fa un sistema operativo a bruciare una scheda madre solo perche' c'e' ne un altro sotto
<Guest1520> la ram si surriscalda
<Guest1520> è come un vecchietto non puoi stressarlo
<Guest1520> xD
<Guest1520> io ad esempio, uso backtrack su pendrive
<Guest1520> perche ho il pc sensa os :O
<pumanera> ma quando su un pc lavora un sistema op l'altro e' come se non ci fosse
<CLEME> nn in virtualbox puma
<Guest1520> beh intanto il mio pc si spegne da solo :O
<Guest1520> e poi io intendo il dualboot
<Guest1520> :D
<CLEME> guest questo è un'altro per di maniche
<pumanera> a giusto con virtualbox non avevo capito
<massimo18> certo che se ne leggono di cavolate
<Guest1520> se leggi tante cavolate massimo, perche sei su un irc? lol
<pumanera> ma perche' c'e' la mania di sto virtual box quando si puo' partizionare l'hardisk
<massimo18> comunque per tutte ste cavolate questo non è il canale giusto
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest1520> partizionare è difficile :O
<Guest1520> per questo tutti usano virtualbox
<Guest1520> almeno non ti ritrovi il pc fuso
<Guest1520> uaO un virus maker per lamer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKeAtKmFS4I&feature=related
<pumanera> ma ubuntu lo fa da solo a me mi ha sempre riconosciuto un altro sistema op e mi ha guidato o chiesto come voglio dividerlo
<massimo18> !chat | Guest1520
<ubot-it> Guest1520: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pumanera> va beh ciao a tutti
<CLEME> puma lascia sta va...
<pumanera> di nuovo bdomenica
<CLEME> anche a te puma
<CLEME> e in bocca al lupo
<pumanera> crepi sei stato comunque disponibilissimo grazie
<Guest1520> grazie :D
<CLEME> ehm ehm.. son femmena io
<CLEME> cambio pc rivo
<CLEME> riecchime
<Anubi> buongiorno
<Scall> C'è un modo per far riprodurre una canzone tramite terminale con totem senza far apparire l'interfaccia grafica o nascondendola?
<CLEME> giorno anubi
<Anubi> esiste una soluzione al fatto che con il tema equinox, evolution smette di funzionare in continuazione?
<CLEME> raga chi d vuoi ha un ipod????
<CLEME> come vi trovater con il programmino gestore ipod??
<Scall> io ho un ipod, le canzoni le posso caricare sia con Rhythmbox che con Banshee
<Scall> però questi due non ti permettono di trascinare la musica da una cartella del tuo pc ad una playlist del tuo iPod. Invece "Gestore di iPod gtkpod" sì, io infatti sto utilizzando questa applicazione attualmente
<Scall> poi se uno vuole può anche installare iTunes tramine wine. Però a me non piace molto itunes quindi non lo faccio.
<CLEME> ok grazie :D
<CLEME> ora provo
<Scall> se vuoi installare al volo gtkpod, da terminale:"sudo apt-get install gtkpod". Altrimenti cercalo nel software center ;-)
<CLEME> sto gia facendo :D hiih
<Anubi> rieccomi, CLEME qlcn mi ha risposto mentre non riuscivo a leggere?
<CLEME> ????? ehm ehm mi sembra di no
<Anubi> tnx
<CLEME> scall ascolta ma se io sincronizzo il programma con l'ipod mi cancela tutto quello che ho ora???
<Del_Piero> Ciao ho bisogno di aiuto...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<CLEME> dipendfe
<Del_Piero> Si dai,....ti dico :D
<Del_Piero> Sai mica
<Del_Piero> Come
<Del_Piero> Si rimette il selettore della tastiera sulla barra in alto di Ubuntu?
<Del_Piero> Perchè erroneamente l'ho cancellato
<Del_Piero> Ho provato a fare "aggiungi al pannello" pero non c'è
<Scall> CLEME:  basta che carichi la musica facendo "Aggiungi file" o "Aggiungi playlist" e poi sincronizza tutto il programma in automatico. L'importante è che all'inizio quando avvii la prima volta il prog. imposti il modello dell'iPod corretto, e il gioco è fatto :-)
<Del_Piero> Scall potresti aiutarmi?
<CLEME> ihih non me lo vede ahahah
<CLEME> clem@clem-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gtkpod [sudo] password for clem:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. clem@clem-desktop:~$
<pigeta> ragazzi per vedere l'indirizzo ip del mio router che devo digitare da terminale
<alnuvola> ifconfig
<pigeta> che dovrei guardare inet adress Bcast?
<pigeta> quale dei due io come inet adres ho 169.254.14.82 bcast 169.254.255.255 mask 255.255.0.0
<CLEME> scall nn mi legge l'ipod
<CLEME> mi apre solo le foto
<valeria> Salve
<valeria> Sto cercando di installare una canon mx320 collegata ad un printserver edimax su ubuntu. Ho seguito le istruzioni presenti sui wiki e forum, ovvero: amministrazione ->stampa->aggiungi stampante di rete. URI ipp://192.168.1.11:631/canon (cioè indirizzo printserver,che viene pingato tranquillamente, porta attiva e coda di stampa). I driver li fornisco tramite file ppt scaricato dal sito canon. Nonostante cups segnal
<valeria> a di essere connesso alla stampante non parte nessun lavoro. Qualche idea?
<CLEME> Impossibile trovare la struttura delle directory dell'iPod in «/media/ipod». Se si è sicuri che l'iPod sia montato correttamente in «/media/ipod», allora potrebbe non essere inizializzato per l'uso. In questo caso il programma può inizializzarlo.
<Scall> CLEME: nel desktop ti appare l'icona dell'ipod quando lo colleghi? Se non compare vuol dire che effettivamente non è stato montato.
<CLEME> aspe
<CLEME> c'è
<Scall> Bene, allora è montato. Quando hai avviato per la prima volta gtkpod non ti è apparsa la schermata per scegliere il modello di iPod?
<CLEME> nu l'ho dovuto metter io...
<CLEME> meglio che installo itunes...
<Scall> CLEME: quando hai avviato la prima volta gtkpod l'iPod era già collegato all'ingresso usb? Perchè mi ricordo che a me la prima volta apparve direttamente un menù per scegliere il modello. Comunque prova a premere il bottone "Leggi gli iPod".
<CLEME> lo legge ma nn mi fa sincronizzare mo.. perchè dice che il moun nn è corretto
<CLEME> Impossibile trovare la struttura delle directory dell'iPod in «/media». Se si è sicuri che l'iPod sia montato correttamente in «/media», allora potrebbe non essere inizializzato per l'uso. In questo caso il programma può inizializzarlo.  Si desidera creare la struttura delle directory ora
<Scall> dopo "Si desidera creare la struttura delle directory ora" ti fa scegliere "si" o "no"?
<CLEME> si ma che percorso gli metto?????
<CLEME> a dp
<CLEME> va beh vadfo a pranzo
<Scall> ti stavo scrivendo una cosa
<Scall> vabbè in caso te lo dico dopo, buon pranzo CLEME. ciao.
<CLEME> scrivi
<CLEME> assie
<rek> ho ubuntu 10.10 come faccio ad avviare il live cd?
<rek> c'è solo installa ubuntu
<Scall> rek: parecchio strano! di norma c'è anche "Prova Ubuntu" a sinistra di "Installa Ubuntu" :S
<Scall> sicuro che il live cd sia di Ubuntu 10.10? o è di una versione precedente?
<rek> mi hanno detto che ho un alt installer cd
<rek> che è come il server ed... cavolo
<Scall> rek: ah allora certo che non puoi fare "prova ubuntu" :-)
<Scall> rek, da qui puoi scaricare l'edizione Desktop: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Scall> anzi ti consiglio di scaricarla via torrent, così ti sbrighi prima: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent (questo link è per la versione 32 bit)
<fabio> la inserisco e mi viene riconusciuta come HUAWEI SD STORAGE  e non me la fa aprire per lanciare l'install
<Scall> fabio: cosa non ti fa aprire, un disco rigido esterno?
<Spartan82> buon pomeriggio a tutte e tutti
<Spartan82> cari e care utenti di questa chat: ho un problema nell'inserire un diverso sfondo da quello predefinito. Praticamente se inserisco sto sfondo rimane fino a quando non riavvio  potete aiutarmi per piacere???
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<Spartan82> ciao puccio
<fabio> soo da poco arrivato ad ubuntu e non riesco ad installare la mia chiavetta della 3. La inserisco e me la legge come HUAWEI SD STORAGE ma non me la apre per lanciare l'installer
<luca> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<nati> buona sera a tutti volevo sapere cosa si deve installare su ubuntu 9.04 per vedere un film in dvd grazie
<itised83> salve a tutti
<Spartan82> ciao itised83
<MaxFrames> ciao
<itised83> avrei un problemino su ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<MaxFrames> come si fa a spostare le icone nel lanciatore in ubuntu netbook?
<MaxFrames> oops, come non detto, trovato
<itised83> ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc fisso che ha 3 HD, uno da 160 gb (era c:) e altri 2 da 1 TB ciascuno (erano d: e e:)
<itised83> l'ho installato sul disco da 160 gb ma quando riavvio non parte
<itised83> non vorrei che ci fossero problemi sul boot
<Scall> nati: la versione di Ubuntu 9.04 è vecchia, non riceve più aggiornamenti. Ti conviene installare l'ultima versione, la 10.10 da qui: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<itised83> che non va a guardare nel disco giusto o altro (ho già visto sul bios che l'ordine di boot dei dischi è giusto)
<nati> su totem fa la ricerca dei plugins  poi dice che non li trova sapete cosa devo fare
<nati> per vedere un film in dvd
<Scall> nati: installa la 10.10 dall'indirizzo che ho incollato sopra e non avrai problemi a vedere film in dvd ;-)
<fabio> soo da poco arrivato ad ubuntu e non riesco ad installare la mia chiavetta della 3. La inserisco e me la legge come HUAWEI SD STORAGE ma non me la apre per lanciare l'installer
<nati> ho un notedook vecchio un pentium 3 con 256 di ram non lo regge la 10.10
<DAMN3dg1rl> nati, scaricati xubuntu 10 04
<DAMN3dg1rl> nati, prova cmnq con 9 10 ad usare vlc
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovrebbe leggerli i dvd
<Spartan82> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> Spartan82, hi
<Spartan82> cari e care utenti ho un problema nell'inserire un diverso sfondo da quello predefinito. Praticamente se inserisco sto sfondo rimane fino a quando non riavvio  potete aiutarmi per piacere???
<Spartan82> :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ripeti | Spartan82
<ubot-it> Spartan82: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Scall> comunque non è saggio tenere una versione vecchia come la 9.04, quindi che non ricevi più aggiornamenti di sicurezza.
<nati> ho gia provato xubunto ma il pc e molto lento  e piu veloce con la 9.04
<Spartan82> pardon è che sono nuovo :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> Scall, gli riceve quelli di sicurezza, e se non gli bastano usa i backports
<Scall> nati: c'è anche una versione di Ubuntu, la alternate, fatta per il pc con poca ram come il tuo, la hai provata?
<DAMN3dg1rl> nati, ti va di provare debian ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Scall, alternate si differenzia solo nella procedura d'installazione, il prodotto finito è lo stesso
<Scall> DAMN3dg1rl: ah li riceve quelli di sicurezza? non lo sapevo, scusate
<DAMN3dg1rl> np
<Scall> nati: ti conviene fare come suggerito da DAMN3dg1rl, cioè di installare vlc per vedere i film in dvd. Per installaro al volo dai da terminale:"sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Spartan82> scall: secondo te tra vlc e rhythmbox nella trasmissione di radio in streaming, quale sarebbe il migliore? Grazie
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: ciao, sono riuscito a scoprire perchè non avveniva il salvataggio delle impostazioni in alsamixer
<nati> infatti li ho gia provati dalla versione 8.04 a 10.10 alternate ma quella che va meglio e la 9.04 alternate debian mi rimane difficile e non poco
<fabio> nessuno che mi puo' aiutare con il mio problema?
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: hai risolto per quel fatto dell'audio? ho letto che bisogna dare "alsactl store" per salvare i cambiamenti apportati
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: no
<Scall> allora come hai risolto?
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: Scall bisogna disinstallare pulse
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: è lui il responsabile del problema
<Scall> ho capito. vabbè meno male che hai risolto :-)
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: ho registrato un filmato in HD, quando lo apro con Rythimbox si vede a scatti
<Spartan82> fabio: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Scall> Spartan82: boh, non saperei. La mia applicazione preferita ascoltare la radio in streaming è Exaile
<fabio> 10.10
<Scall> a volte uso anche Banshee
<Spartan82> quindi eviti rhythmbox?
<Spartan82> :)
<nati> con vlc funziona grazie
<valeria> ragazzi nessuno usa una stampante collegata ad un printserver?
<Spartan82> grazie scall
<Spartan82> :)
<JohnRossiSmith> i filmati in HD si vedono a scatti, qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<Scall> Spartan82: no vabbè, penso sia equivalente ma io mi trovo meglio con quei due. Poi per alcune stazioni radio che danno il titolo delle canzoni che trasmettono, Banshee ad esempio non mi mostra il titolo, mentre Exaile sì...
<Spartan82> davvero grazie scall
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: hai effettuato la registrazione con Desktop recorder (recordmydesktop)?
<Spartan82> se installassi exaile, con rythmbox ci sarebbe qualche incompatibilità?
<Spartan82> fabio: sto controllando in rete! :)
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: ho registrato un filmato HD con la mia videocamera
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: è un file con estensione MTS
<fabio> ok
<Spartan82> fabio: ti viene riconosciuta la penna?
<Scall> Spartan82: ma no, quale incompatibilità, funziona indipendentemente! :-) io ho 5-6 media player installati pensa :-P
<fabio> si come HUAMEI SD STORAGE
<Spartan82> ah ok Scall e che sono un novizio in ubuntu
<Scall> Spartan82: tranquillo, puoi scaricare quello che vuoi, sia da terminale che da software center, se poi ci sono problemi di dipendenze te lo dice il programma stesso
<Spartan82> grazie tante scall!
<itised83> qualcuno ha letto la mia? :)
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: suppongo che devi convertire il filmato in .avi, ci sono due programmi che ti permettono di fare questo:"Arista Transcoder" e "Transmageddon"
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: non credo sia la soluzione giusta
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: con VLC lo riesco a riprodurre senza problemi
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: VLC esiste sia per Windows che per Linux
<Spartan82> fabio: il kernel te la riconosce come chiavetta o come unità di massa?
<fabio> come sd e non me la fa aprire
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: se l'ultima che hai fatto era una domanda: si c'è anche per linux vlc (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: non era una domanda, non ho messo il punto interrogativo
<Spartan82> fabio: mi sa che la devi installare tramite terminale
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: si vede che a totem mancano i plugin per riprodurre quel file. Puoi provare a vedere se totem ha tutti i plugin disponibili. altrimenti puoi solo convertirlo in un altro formato quali avi o scegliere di usare vlc per riprodurlo
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: se il player non avesse i plugin, non lo visualizzerebbe, invece lo visualizza e lo visualizza a scatti
<Scall> itised83: dalle opzioni di boot nel bios hai cambiato l'ordine di avvio mettendo al primo postoil disco rigido con installato Ubuntu?
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: perchè dovrei installare un altro player per vedere dei film. Questa cosa non mi è chiara
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: con VLC se apro il video dal suo menu File si vede bene
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: se faccio doppioclick sul file, si apre VLC e si vede a scatti, sono misteri di Linux questi
<Spartan82> ragà io vado... buon pomeriggio a tutti e tutte
<Spartan82> grazie delle risposte!
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> ciao ciao
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: si, hai ragione. allora non saprei
<Scall> ciao Spartan82
<itised83> Scall: si l'ordine dei dischi è corretto ma se vuoi ora ho altre informazioni
<JohnRossiSmith> Scall: esiste un modo per segnalare i bug agli sviluppatori di Ubuntu?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<itised83> Scall: al termine dell'installazione (fatta usando il disco da 160 GB e usando l'intero disco con partizioni automatiche) quando clicco su Riavvia mi scrive una serie di righe come questa
<itised83> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector NUMEROSETTORE
<DAMN3dg1rl> itised83, si avvia lo stesso ?
<itised83> dopodichè quando riavvio il boot si ferma su PCI device listing, la lista dei controller, e precisamente si ferma su ACPI controller
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq sr0 mi pare essere il cd
<DAMN3dg1rl> stacca l'unità ottica e vedi
<valeria> riesco ad inviare il documento al printserver tramite socket://192.168.1.11:631/canon, però la stampante non stampa. lo stato della stampante è inattiva - pronta a stampare. aiuto
<fabio65> Salve, mi chiamo Fabio e ho installato Kubuntu versione 9.10 da poco, e ho necessità di aiuto
<fabio65> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !aiuto | fabio65
<ubot-it> fabio65: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio65> ok grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> perchè poi 9 10 ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> 10 04 è ottima
<fabio65> Perchè avevo quello!!!
<fabio65> HA!
<fabio65> Allora provo a cambiarla, dove la trovo?
<fabio65> Ma prima un problema.
<itised83> DAMN3dg1rl: ho staccato l'alimentazione al lettore ma fa la stessa identica cosa, comunque l'errore sr0 lo dà alla fine dell'installazione, prima del riavvio
<fabio65> Ho cambiato le impostazioni del desktop e mi è sparita la barra veloce in alto.
<DAMN3dg1rl> !lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, ecco
<fabio65> Così, quando chiudo una finestra in modalità provvisoria,  non la trovo più
<fabio65> Grazie
<fabio65> Molto gentili.
<DAMN3dg1rl> itised83, usa una usb-key, cmnq non devi staccare l'alimentatore , ma il cavo dati ( ata )
<Scall> JohnRossiSmith: per segnalare il bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu e poi a destra "report a bug". Ovviamente devi essere registrato e scrivere in inglese.
<fabio65> per la sparizione del menu in alto?
<fabio65> Uso Gnome come desktop
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, non c'è aggiungi pannelli ? non uso gnome cmnq
<fabio65> Mh... sono poco pratico...
<DAMN3dg1rl> itised83, la tua unità ottica o il tuo supporto è andato
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, tasto destro sul pannello supersite
<fabio65> No non c'è
<itised83> DAMN3dg1rl: l'unità ottica va benissimo, sono 3 volte che rifaccio l'installazione da CD :)
<fabio65> Dove si trova nelle finestre?
<fabio65> Ho provato a cambiare in preferenze, ma non ho trovato
<DAMN3dg1rl> itised83, quell'errore è è dovuto a problemi o al disco o all'unitò
<fabio65> Uso Gnome perchè più simile al Desktop di Windows.
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, mai visto kde ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> microsoft l'ha copiato pari pari per seven
<fabio65> Sì provato, ma mi è sembrato più difficile di gnome...
<fabio65> MA va?
<itised83> DAMN3dg1rl: ho notato che quell'errore viene fuori proprio poco prima che il processo di installazione apra il lettore CD automaticamente, forse prova a leggerci dopo per qualche motivo, ma non lo trova
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, s'
<fabio65> Comunque uso in virtual machine winxp
<itised83> DAMN3dg1rl: volevo dire POCO DOPO, non poco prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> itised83, non lo so.. io consiglio sempre di usare usb, se possibile
<itised83> ok grazie lo stesso
<itised83> vado
<DAMN3dg1rl> itised83, hi
<Scall> fabio65: quale menù in alto ti è sparito? io pure uso gnome, forse posso aiutarti
<fabio65> ok, grazie.
<fabio65> Tutta la fascia in alto, quella che viene fuori con il mause
<Scall> ti è sparito il menù con Applicazioni - Risorse - Sistema?
<fabio65> Per DAMN3dg1ri quale delle installazioni 10.1 mi conviene scegliere da scaricare?
<fabio65> No, l'altra, quella in alto alto.
<fabio65> Quella dove vanno i programmi quando sono ridotti
<DAMN3dg1rl> !tab | fabio65
<ubot-it> fabio65: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl: ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, potresti provare kubuntu 10 04
<fabio65> mh... un momento...
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl:  sì, scusa, 10.04.1... ce ne sono diverse.
<fabio65> Ovviamente è un pc normale, il mio...
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, prova 10 4 1
<fabio65> Scall: Ti viene in mente qualche soluzione x il mio prob?
<fabio65> Scall:  dove potrei guardare?
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl: sì ma ce ne sono diversi, nn so quale scegliere, nn capisco la terminologia.. che significa alternate o desktop?
<Scall> fabio65: dunque, se ho ben capito quello che ti è scomparso: tasto destro sul pannello -> "Aggiungi al pannello" -> "Elenco finestre"
<fabio65> Scall:  bè, è già un buon inizio, grazie....
<fabio65> Anche se poi in realtà ho una seconda barra in alto dove andava il tutto...
<Scall> non era questo che volevi aggiungere?
<fabio65> In alternativa alla barra di prima... Si!!!
<Scall> ah va bene. felice di averti aiutato :-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, desktop
<fabio65> Scall: Grazie 1000!!!
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl:  ok, e che differenza c'è tra iso link, zsync ecc? Quale mi conviene? Vorrei un'installazione buona sia per installare che x live CD
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, iso
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl:  ok, grazie. e... Curiosità, si può provare KDE al posto del già installato GNOME? nell'installazione che ho?
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, potresti. ma è un casino mantenere i due, su ubuntu
<Scall> io l'ho fatto, avevo due ambienti desktop
<DAMN3dg1rl> se te stessi usando debian non ci sarebbe problema, ma ubuntu ha optato per modifiche di gnome che provocano conflitti
<fabio65> Scall:  e come?
<Scall> sia GNOME che LXDE, poi di volta in volta facevo
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl:  ok, tengo presente
<Scall> termina sessione e cambiavo ambiente desktop
<fabio65> Scall:  e come si fa?
<fabio65> Scall: ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio65, se ti va di rischiare fai sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl:
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl: ok
<Scall> aspetta forse c'è una guida sul sito di ubuntu
<fabio65> Scall: Grazie
<fabio65> DAMN3dg1rl: Anche a te, grazie.
<ip3t3r> ciao a tutti.. ho una cerTravel Mate 2700 che si inchiuda a caso con la schermata immobile.. ha 1,2 Gb di Ram.. non ho ggiunto pertizione SwaP... pensate sia questo il problema?
<fabio> scusatemi sono caduto
<fabio65> Scall: Visto che 6 esperto in Gnome, come si fa x gestire meglio il desktop?
<Scall> fabio65: ecco ho trovato la guida per installare KDE su Ubuntu (gnome): http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<fabio65> Scall: x esempio, vorrei ridurre la lunghezza della scritta "Applicazioni Risorse Sistema
<fabio65> Scall: Intanto grazie 1000 per link!!!!
<Scall> comunque tieni presente che KDE è più pesante come ambiente, io utilizzo GNOME perchè è più leggero e molto semplice (ma anche abbastanza personalizzabile)
<fabio65> Scall:  ma infatti mi piace x quello, però non c'è un tasto ripristino
<fabio65> Per tornare all'inizio!!
<fabio65> Uso una versione Kubuntu per scuole, già piena di software, e mi... ci perdo!!
<fabio65> Troppa garzia...
<fabio65> Troppa grazia....
<Scall> fabio65: puoi scegliere di visualizzare solo il logo di Ubuntu dal quale poi cliccandolo vedrai "Applicazioni, risorse, sistema", utile per risparmiare spazio nel caso si utilizzi un pannello solo
<fabio65> Scall:  ok, e dove imposto?
<Scall> per aggiungerlo: tasto destro sul pannello -> "Aggiungi al pannello..." -> "Menù principale"
<Scall> fabio65: comunque tranquillo che anche se non c'è un tasto per tornare all'inizio è tutto facilissimo da configurare come era prima :-)
<fabio65> Mh... già mi sono incasinato...
<Scall> in cosa? dimmi, se posso ti aiuto
<fabio65> Ora vedo solo il lgo di ubuntu, ma mi ha spostato tutte le icone di Firefox a sinistra....
<fabio65> Scall: Purtroppo ho un brutto vizio, mi piace trafficare e provare, a costo di sbagliare... e sbagio spesso!!!
<Scall> tranquillo sbagliare è inevitabile provando nuove cose, è un percorso naturale
<fabio65> Scall: No, ora ho trascinato e ci sono riuscito...
<Scall> ecco bravo ;-)
<fabio65> Adeso mi manca solo l'icona di attivazione di Firefox da spostare "A destra" del logo ubuntu...
<fabio65> Scall: ok, fatto, era bloccata...
<Scall> lo immaginavo :-P
<fabio65> Ora ho sbloccato.... :)))
<fabio65> Bè, credo che.. a questo punto nn farò più la reinstallazione di Kubutu!!!
<fabio65> Ho trovato voi!!!
<fabio65> Scall: Mh... per ridurre il formato del desktop, come devo fare?
<Scall> ahahaha... bravo :-D no comunque Linux è bello perchè ti offre mille alternative.. se a uno piace di più Kubuntu perchè non usarlo... :-)
<fabio65> Scall:  Ma che differenze ci sono tra ubuntu e Kubuntu? Scusa la mia ingnoranza..
<Scall> fabio65: in che senso "ridurre" il formato desktop?
<fabio65> Scall Nel senso che le icone e tutto è troppo "grande", dovrei abbassare la risoluzione dello schermo
<Scall> Kubuntu utilizza KDE come ambiente desktop di default
<fabio65> Scall: Arabo... scusa...
<Scall> utilizza kde al posto di GNOME
<fabio65> Scall: ? e allora come mai sono su GNOME?
<Scall> ma tu non hai Ubuntu? o hai kubuntu? :s
<fabio65> Scall: Kubuntu
<Scall> comunque per cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo:"Preferenze -> Monitor"
<fabio65> Scall: forse sono su Edubuntu....
<fabio65> Scall: Ok, fatta anche questa del monitor... ed è andato tutto bene...
<Scall> comunque è strano che in Kubuntu tu abbia gnome... come puoi vedere da qui: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=scopri-kubuntu kubuntu utilizza kde
<Scall> forse hai edubuntu infatti, l'edizione per le scuole
<fabio65> Scall:  Senti, visto che sei così gentile, ti chiedo.... per disinstallare un programma, come si fa?
<fabio65> Scall: e seconda domanda.. quando riduco un programma perchè vada sullla barra applicazioni, come farla diventare solo un'icona, senza scritta?
<Scall> Vi sono due modi:"Applicazioni -> Ubuntu software center" oppure da terminale:"apt-get install [nome del programma]"
<fabio65> Scall: Per ora da terminale evito, anche se poi un po' so usare da terminale del vecchio DOS, quindi... grazie
<fabio65> Scall: NN trovo Applicazioni....
<Scall> ops... tu dicevi disinstallare... ok. Puoi farlo sia da software center, scrivendo nel campo di ricerca il nome del programma, e facendo rimuovi oppure da terminale "sudo apt-get remove [nome del programma]" o, se vuoi avere una rimozione completa, togliendo anche le impostazioni del programma:"sudo apt-get purge [nome del programma]".
<fabio65> Scall:  dove attivo da terminale?
<Scall> anche io all'inizio evitavo il terminale... avevo paura di fare casini. Ma poi scopri che è molto divertente usarlo, e ti offre più opzioni dell'interfaccia grafica a volte
<fabio65> Scall:  dove attivo il termiale?
<Scall> allora,"Applicazioni" non ti appare più dato che hai aggiunto il menù col simbolo di ubuntu, basta che clicchi il simbolo e poi -> Ubuntu Software Center
<fabio65> Scall:  ok
<Scall> il terminale è in Accessori ;-)
<fabio65> Scall: Trovato!!!:-)))
<nicotano> buonasera
<fabio65> Scall:  Ok, ora penso di avere tutto!!! Grazie 1000!!!
<Scall> se scrivi --help dopo un comando sul terminale ricevi le istruzioni.. ad esempio "apt-get --help"
<fabio65> Scall: Fermo... problmea!!!
<fabio65> Sono su terminale, messo script per cancellare progr. e mi chiede giustamente password... ma..... pur schiaccando i tasti nn si attivano gli asterischi!!!
<fabio65> SEmbra che sia bloccata la scrittura...
<Scall> fabio65: mi allontano un attimo dal pc. tu scrivi, quando torno leggo e se posso ti aiuto
<fabio65> ok
<nicotano> fabio65, se digiti la password nel terminale, non viene mostrata per motivi di sicurezza
<fabio65> nicotano: ok, grazie, provo...
<nicotano> fabio65, se la scrivi errata riceverai messaggio di errore
<fabio65> nicotano: ed infatti.... avevi ragione... è partito tutto!!
<fabio65> nicotano: grazie 1000
<nicotano> :)
<fabio65> Scall: Ok, Scall, grazie ancora di tutto. Ora devo uscire. Sono riuscito a disinstallare via terminale, con l'aiuto tuo e di altro amico in chat.
<fabio65> Scall:  sei stato molto, molto utile
<fabio65> Scall:  ancora grazie e ciao!
<Scall> Come si fa a riprodurre un brano da terminale con "totem" senza far partire l'interfaccia grafica?
<Scall> c'è un comando da includere per nascondere o disabilitare l'interfaccia grafica?
<nicotano> Scall, mplayer path/filename
<shadenzo> bah  i noveau sui repo sono ancora senza 3d  ...
<Scall> nicotano: grazie della risposta. quindi mplayer è senza interfaccia grafica? (ora lo scarico perchè non ce l'ho installato)
<nicotano> non è installato di default
<fabioazzurro> Buonbasera a tutti!ho un problema con l'audio in uscita.......  ho trovato il forum adatto ma mi chiede:"Apri il file /modules con Codice:  sudo gedit /etc/modules  e alla fine del file inserisci il modulo......HELP ME
<Scall> nicotano: e invece totem da terminale non c'è modo di farlo partire senza interfaccia grafica con qualche comando aggiuntivo?
<shadenzo> fabioazzurro,   cosa non capisci?
<nicotano> fabioazzurro, apri il file come detto e scrivi una riga all'ultimo con il nome del modulo
<fabioazzurro> come si fa sono ignorante
<nicotano> fabioazzurro, lo hai scritto
<nicotano>  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<shadenzo> quel comando ti apre l'editor  con il file /etc/modules
<fabioazzurro> da dove devo aprire il file?
<nicotano> fabioazzurro, terminale
<fabioazzurro> devo digitare file/modules?
<nicotano> fabioazzurro,  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<shadenzo> no                 sudo gedit /etc/modules
<fabioazzurro> ora mi chiede la pssword
<fabioazzurro> che non mi fa digitare
<nicotano> screivila non la vedi
<fabioazzurro> no
<shadenzo> te la fa digitare solo che non vedi i caratterei
<fabioazzurro> non mi fa digiatre
<nicotano> scrivila non la vedi
<shadenzo> digitale e alla fine prmi enter
<fabioazzurro> la scrivo ma mi dice riprova
<shadenzo> vuol dire che non  hai messo quella giusta
<nicotano> fabioazzurro, togli il capslock oppure l'hai scritta male
<fabioazzurro> esce di nuovo fabio - laptop
<mlazzari2> sera
<fabioazzurro> ?
<fabioazzurro> come faccio ad inserire il modulo
<nicotano> fabioazzurro,  sudo gedit /etc/modules  dai inndvio scrivi la password e si apre editor
<nicotano> invio*
<fabioazzurro> non si apre niente
<shadenzo> controlla bene il comnado che sia scrito bene
<fabioazzurro> ok
<fabioazzurro> ora?
<shadenzo> e ora inserisci il modulo secondo le istruzioni del forum
<fabioazzurro> come si inserisce sto modulo?
<fabioazzurro> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time. # # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<shadenzo> basta scriverne il nome  nel file  in fondo
<fabioazzurro> e poi?
<fabioazzurro> se ho già aperto quello di prima come si fa ad aprire questo nuovo
<fabioazzurro> ?
<shadenzo> fabioazzurro,   non ti vedo bene   a fare operazioni  sul sistema   se non comprendi i comandi base
<fabioazzurro> dico apro due volte il terminale?
<shadenzo> chiudi l'editor in piu'
<fabioazzurro> io ho inserito nei due file i rispettivi codici---ora mi chiede di riavviare...
<fabioazzurro> devo chiudere tt?
<shadenzo> riavvia pure chide in automaitco i programmi
<giovanni> ciao raga ho un problema con nokinux qualcuno conosce questo programma?
<fabioazzurro> Buonasera
<fabioazzurro> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'audio, ormai è parecchio tempo che ci provo ma non riesco a far funzionare le casse integnate del mio portatile.... il problema è solo questo perchè se invece collego le casse esterne funzionano e lo stesso anche con le cuffie. Ho provato a leggere varie guide su vari forum ma nulla niente è servito(alsamixer, interruttori ecc..).
<ivanatwork> Secondo voi, cosa devo usare per fare il mirror di un sito web?
<ivanatwork> Mi serve per tenermi una copia aggiornata in locale
<Steeler> ivanatwork, kompozer + filezilla
<fabioazzurro> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'audio, ormai è parecchio tempo che ci provo ma non riesco a far funzionare le casse integnate del mio portatile.... il problema è solo questo perchè se invece collego le casse esterne funzionano e lo stesso anche con le cuffie. Ho provato a leggere varie guide su vari forum ma nulla niente è servito(alsamixer, interruttori ecc..).
<ivanatwork> Steeler, e uno "spider" o qualcosa di simile? O sto scrivendo una ca*a? Mah ... intanto vedo per kompozer + filezilla
<Steeler> ivanatwork, con filezilla ci trasferisci via ftp, con kompozer modifichi.
<Steeler> ivanatwork, in realtà con kompozer credo che si può anche pubblicare
<ivanatwork> Steeler, metti che (ad esempio) io mi voglia fare una copia di WIkileaks in locale...
<Steeler> ivanatwork, filezilla va bene, ma si deve conoscere la password del sito
<ivanatwork> Steeler, appunto. Avevo una vetusta app in Window$ per cercare nei siti o farmene una copia in locale. In Ubuntu esiste qualcosa di simile?
<Steeler> ivanatwork, ti ripeto che con FileZilla può scaricare un intero sito previa conoscenza della password.
<knap> ciao ragazzi
<ivanatwork> Steeler, si concordo e ti ringrazio. E' che io sare per una copia di ciò che è pubblico. SOlo non saprei come fare.
<knap> ho ricevuto un Bug del modulo sky2
<knap> con il messaggio da var/log/kernel.log da inviare
<knap> dateci un occhiata
<knap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540017/
<Scall> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alnuvola> buonasera a tuttii
<elv> ciao ottengo questo errore cercando di compilare il kernel, qualcuno mi aiuta? grazie. http://paste.ubuntu.com/540021/
<elv> lo ottengo dopo "make gconfig"
<ivanatwork> qualcuno ha usato harvestman?
<ivanatwork> ho risolto: dovrebbe essere webhttrack quello che fa al caso mio. Grazie a tutti !
<fabioazzurro> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'audio, ormai è parecchio tempo che ci provo ma non riesco a far funzionare le casse integnate del mio portatile.... il problema è solo questo perchè se invece collego le casse esterne funzionano e lo stesso anche con le cuffie. Ho provato a leggere varie guide su vari forum ma nulla niente è servito(alsamixer, interruttori ecc..).
<Spartan82> buonasera a tutte e tutti
<topogigo> nel mio portatile si avvia ubuntu 10.10 e poi si blocca a una schermata nera...come fare per installarlo?
<fabioazzurro> aiutatemi con l'audioooooo
<DAMN3dg1rl> !aiuto | fabioazzurro
<ubot-it> fabioazzurro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabioazzurro> con le casse attaccate l'audio va....cosa che non avviene con l'audio interno
<jester-> sera
<Spartan82> sera jester-
<DAMN3dg1rl> notte
<Spartan82> potete aiutarmi?? Se aggiungo in ubuntu 10.04, un altro sfondo tramite "cambia aspetto scrivania" dopo un po' mi ritrovo con lo sfondo predefinito... come modificare sta cosa?? Grazie!!!
<jester-> Spartan82: non èche cancelli il file .ipg da dove sta per caso?
<Spartan82> jester-: no no
<Spartan82> se io volessi mettere un altro sfondo
<Spartan82> praticamente dopo un po' di tempo nel "cambio aspetto scrivania" non lo trovo +!
<jester-> Spartan82: intendi che setti uno sfondo di quelli che ti mostra la gui?
<jester-> Spartan82: se fai aggiungi e poi non tocchi il file da dove sta è impossibile che cambi da solo
<Spartan82> beh jester- il problema è che io quando ho installato ubuntu 10.04 nel cambio sfondo scrivania, avevo gia' uno sfondo
<ilsant0> hi all
<Spartan82> adesso se inserisco un altro sfondo che io ho nei backgrounds
<Spartan82> dopo un po' se clicco cambio sfondo scrivania, quello sfondo non c'è +!
<Spartan82> strano eh?
<jester-> Spartan82: strano si rimettilo
<Spartan82> cioè inserisco un altro sfondo a quello che ho per adesso?
<Spartan82> fatto!
<Spartan82> jester-:  non è che cambia da solo lo sfondo... e che se clicco in cambio sfondo scrivania e x caso avevo un altro sfondo che aveva aggiunto... quest'ultimo dopo un po' di tempo mi sparisce!
<jester-> Spartan82: se non tocchi il file aggiunto non dovrebbe
<Spartan82> io non lo tocco lo aggiungo solamente nel cambio sfondo scrivania
<Spartan82> il problema è che dopo un po' di tempo non c'è + nel cambio sfondo scrivania!
<jester-> Spartan82: boh prova a resettare gnome
<Spartan82> jester-: siccome sono nuovo di ubuntu... come si resetta gnome? :)
<jester-> rinominando le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd, sono nascoste batti control-h in nautilus per visualizzale, poi esci e rientri da gnome
<Spartan82> ok lo faccio dopo che sto uscendo... ti ringrazio comunque!!!
<Spartan82> proverò e ti farò sapere!
<fabioazzurro> on le casse attaccate l'audio va....cosa che non avviene con l'audio interno......aiutatemi
<utente> hO UN PROBLRMA
<Metallaro> Aiuto
<Metallaro> Non so come modificare il BIOS. Con XP facevo Alt+F4
<Metallaro> Ora non so come fare
<Metallaro> Chi è ON-LINE???
<Metallaro> Aiuto non so modificate il BIOS
<Metallaro> Con XP facevo Alt+F4, ma ora non funziona più! Aiutatemi
<Metallaro> Fabio333
<Metallaro> Dammi una mano
<fabio333> what?
<milo_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Metallaro> English?
<fabio333> alt+f4 termina le applicazioni
<milo_> raga provo a scaricare con il comando youtube-dl un video da youtube ma mi da quest'errore.. un consiglio??   http://paste.ubuntu.com/540053/
<Metallaro> N,scusa, Alt+F2
<peppeuz> domandone da un milione di dollari: utilizzo su ubuntu una webcam logitech che configuro con video4linux2. Ieri sera ho smanettato un po' per utilizzare la fotocamera del cellulare come webcam, anch'essa gestita da v4l2. adesso, perché nonostante in "selettore di sistemi multimediali" sia settata la webcam connessa via usb come ingresso video, dal pannello di v4l2 mi carica solo la camera del cell (non posso quindi m
<filippo1982_> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare ho un problema con la rotellina del mouse, non mi fa lo scrolling in alto, ma torna semrpe infondo alla pagina
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<filippo1982_> salve
<milo_> raga provo a scaricare con il comando youtube-dl un video da youtube ma mi da quest'errore.. un consiglio?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/540053/
<fabio333> milo_, aspè
<milo_> fabio333: ok grazie
<fabio333> http://v3.lscache8.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?ip=217.0.0.0&sparams=id%2Cexpire%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Calgorithm%2Cburst%2Cfactor&fexp=900017&algorithm=throttle-factor&itag=34&ipbits=8&burst=40&sver=3&expire=1291597200&key=yt1&signature=A94E41C306FF800612BD7A3C51E52DA31312239B.6C4791768313B4E46A040F560241B0EBDB38E0DE&factor=1.25&id=313be09d81aef5b8
<western> prova ad aggiungere -f 34
<milo_> fabio333: link a vuoto.. non capisco.. western come lo aggiungo?
<western> nel comando, dopo youtube-dl
<fabio333> milo_,  a me lo fa scaricare
<milo_> ora riprovo..
<milo_> western: stesso errore
<fabio333> cmq io uso downloadhelper x ff
<milo_> fabio333: io prima da terminale scaricavo tranquillamente ora no.. O_o
<fabio333> i video di youtube si salvano facilmente... gli mp4 frammentati di silverlight con lo smooth streaming...
<milo_> bhe allora un modo veloce per scaricare i video da youtube.. un programma un qualcosa... fabio333 weltall
<fabio333> downloadhelper plugin x ff
<milo_> fabio333: grazie mille.. mi hai liberato da un ossessione.. ora posso andare a mangiare e la mia ragazza scaricare quel che vuole lol (se magnaaaaaaa) lol
<giovanni> #tyrian
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ops | mi pare che lo spam qua non sia gradito ....
<ubot-it> mi pare che lo spam qua non sia gradito ....: Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<ubuntiana> scusate vorrei avere un informazione
<ubuntiana> ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione da jaunty a 10.10 solo che mi dice che c'è stato un problema con globe7
<ubuntiana> subito dopo mi ha detto che l'avanzamento era terminato saltando però la pulizia e il riavvio
<ubuntiana> ora dal monitor di sistema mi dice che la versione è la 10.10 che significa?
<cristian__> sera
<Spartan82> sera a te cristian
<cristian__> ciao ragazzi ho istallato ubuntu 10.04 - 2.6.32.26 perche non mi propone upgrade alla 10.10??
<Spartan82> cristian__:  beh è strano!!!
<cristian__> Spartan82, appunto chiedevo
<Spartan82> cristian__:  sto cercando...vediamo che si dice in rete! ù
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> allora cristian__: se per questo ce l'ho anch'io ubuntu 10.04 e neanche a me lo propone
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> cristian__:  può darsi che non la faccia in modo automatico!!!
<Spartan82> Posso solamente dirti questo: ho cercato un po' in rete ma nn ho trovato niente :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> cristian__, tieniti 10 4
<DAMN3dg1rl> 1010 ha grossi problemi
<seawolf> we,in aggiornamenti software,dovete cambiare la voce aggiornamenti solo versioni lts in aggionamneti normali
<Spartan82> davvero DAMN3dg1rl?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Spartan82, s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> chiedi in giro, il kernel fa pena, unity da grossi casini,..
<Spartan82> DAMN3dg1rl: posso farti 1 domanda
<DAMN3dg1rl> spara
<Spartan82> io ho ubuntu 10.04
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa ti serve sapere ?
<Spartan82> se inserisco uno sfondo nel cambio sfondo scrivania, dopo un po' di tempo sto sfondo che inserisco sparisce
<Spartan82> come mai?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Spartan82, non uso gnome,,, mi spiace
<Spartan82> grazie lo stesso!
<Spartan82> :)
<Spartan82> io vado... buonaserata a tutti e tutte!!!!
<Spartan82> :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> notte
<sasso> ciao a tutti
<sasso> ragazzi sto diventando pazzo nel configurare il mio router c'è qualcuno che gentilmente può aiutarmi? Grazie
<sasso> c'è qualcuno qui?
<Ture24> sera
<Ture24> c'è nessuno?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chat |  sasso
<ubot-it> sasso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> !qualcuno | Ture24
<ubot-it> Ture24: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sasso> no è inerente ubuntu
<sasso> devo configurare il mio router su ubuntu
<Ture24> Ho un problema di networking con ubuntu studio 10.10
<sasso> Ok, scusate se sbaglio, ovviamente chi approda qui è perchè ha qualche problema e in ogni caso cerca di risolvere da chi ne sa dippiu.
<AlexZion> sasso, che problema hai con il router !?!
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, il router è indipendente dal sistema operativo, si configura tramite interfaccia indipendente
<sasso> Passiamo al dunque, ho un router hamlet 640 con alice adsl.
<Ture24> cioè da terminale invia e riceve pacchetti invece quando apro il browser non mi carica nessuna pagina
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, cosa pinghi ?
<Ture24> in che senso cosa pingo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24,  da terminale fai ping qualchecosa
<sasso> E' collegato con presa ethernet a uno switch, che a sua volta entra con una porta ethernet sul pc
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa è quel qualchecosa ?
<sasso> e con un altra porta ethernet su un altro pc
<sasso> dove è installato xp e funziona correttamente
<sasso> qui invece su ubuntu non funziona
<DAMN3dg1rl> network manager lo vede ?
<Ture24> io configuro la rete
<Ture24> ma non mi funziona nulla sul browser
<Ture24> sul terminale
<sasso> quando faccio la ricerca con sudo pppeoconf trova authet0, però non mi fà andare avanti nella configurazione. . .dice sorry e bla bla bla
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, è un router ethernet ?
<sasso> è sia usb che ethernet
<Ture24> la connessione sul terminale c'è anche se è lenta  ma sul browser zero totale
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, usa la ethernet, la usb da solo casini
<sasso> però io ce l'ho collegato in ethernet
<Ture24> ed ho alice adsl e sono collegato al router con ethernet
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, sai l'ip del router nella rete ?
<sasso> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai ping suoip
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa uno o due delle righe
<sasso> Comunque la scansione con pppeconf mi da questo. . .sorry, i scanned 1 interface, but the access concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check yout network and modem cables
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, non usare quell'accrocchio
<DAMN3dg1rl> se usi l'ethernet basta usare network manager
<sasso> di router?
<sasso> come si trova?
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, se hai gnome, lo trovi nelle icone di notifica
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovrebbe essere già attivo
<Ture24> damn
<Ture24> potresti aiutarmi
<sasso> uso gnome, però credo di aver smanettato sulla bara e ho tolto l'icona, almeno che non sia quella con le ondine che mi presenta un bel punto esclamativo
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, se te non mi dici come fai a sapere che c'è connessione tramite terminale no
<Ture24> scrivo
<Ture24> ping google.it
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, apri un terminale e scrivi nm-applet
<Ture24> e mi da risposta
<Ture24> molto lenta ma me la da!
<sasso> mi da se digito quello nel terminale an instance of nm-applet is already running
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, è attivo..
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq prova a chiuderlo.. pkill nm-applet
<DAMN3dg1rl> e riaprilo
<zeitgeist000> oj
<Ture24> damn che devo fare??
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, altri pc nella rete vanno correttamente ?
<sasso> adesso mi ha scritto DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnet 0
<Ture24> si infatti ora sto su un altro pc
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, non ti si è aperta una finestra ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, questo come lo connetti ?
<Ture24> allo stesso modo di quello
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, quella icona è scomparsa - ricomparsa ?
<sasso> no niente di nuovo
<seawolf> sasso hai ubuntu 10.10 ?
<sasso> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, a domanda dai risposta
<Ture24> allo stesso modo di quello
<Ture24> avevo scritto sopra
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, e quale è questo modo ?
<puccio> Ture24, ma che risposta è? :o
<Ture24> ethernet
<DAMN3dg1rl> si può sapere o indovino ?
<Ture24> dal router
<seawolf> Maverick e la scomparsa di nm-applet se per caso anche voi vi siete imbattuti nel bug che sembra affliggere molti utenti di Maverick.
<DAMN3dg1rl> ecco
<DAMN3dg1rl> seawolf, carino
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> seawolf, se gli facessi installare wicd ?
<seawolf> spe,però è un link di un blog,che dice come risolvere
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, che browser usi ?
<Ture24> mozzila firefox
<seawolf> si tratto di editare il file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Ture24> quello stand che esce già installato su ubuntu studio 10.10
<Ture24> standard*
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, è pesantino... prova con chromium-browser
<Ture24> e ma come lo scarico
<Ture24> se non ho linea?
<seawolf> we sasso sai usare paste
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, la linea l'hai...
<DAMN3dg1rl> non stai pingando ?
<sasso> paste? No, non so nemmeno che sia
<Ture24> si ma non mi scarica pacchetti nulla
<DAMN3dg1rl> mai sentito parlare di aptitude ?
<seawolf> !paste | sasso
<ubot-it> sasso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sasso> no
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<seawolf> ci copi il risultato di cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<sasso> un secondo seawolf do un'occhiata ok? Ti ringrazio comunque
<Ture24> ok provo e ti dico
<Ture24> resta in linea!
<sasso> ci sono quasi
<seawolf> ghgh
<sasso> fatto
<seawolf> metti qui il link
<sasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540090/
<sasso> ok?
<Ture24> damn
<seawolf> sì,ecco bisogna cambiare la voce managed=false in true
<DAMN3dg1rl> !tab | Ture24
<ubot-it> Ture24: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Ture24> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova a dare un sudo apt-get update
<seawolf> sasso digita sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf e cambia la voce managed=false in managed=true
<seawolf> salva e chiudi
<seawolf> l'editor di testo
<seawolf> L’icona di nm dovrebbe riapparire all’istante, altrimenti effettuate il logout
<Ture24>  mi dice che è impossile installare il blocco
<Ture24> e poi un percorso
<DAMN3dg1rl> Ture24, sudo dhclient eth0
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma dubito sia questo...
<sasso> apposto cambiato salvato e chiuso
<seawolf> *L’icona di nm dovrebbe riapparire all’istante, altrimenti effettuate il logout
<seawolf> sasso la vedi ?
<sasso> no, vedo solo l'audio, una busta dei messaggi e la data e l'ora
<seawolf> prova il logout esci dalla sessione e rientra
<sasso> ho provato a riaprirlo con il comando di prima e è uscita fuori l'icona con le ondine e il punto esclamativo è quel programma che dicevo
<sasso> si ok, ci sono
<sasso> che se apro c'è wired wireless mobile broadband vpn dsl
<seawolf> dunque ora vedi nm-applet nel systray
<sasso> cioè?
<seawolf> nel vassoio di sistema
<seawolf> te devi scegliere wired
<Ture24_> mi esce scritto dhcpdiscover on eth0 255.225.255 ecc ecc
<Ture24_> port e interval
<sasso> si entro nel tab wired
<Ture24_> damn
<sasso> ci sono, dentro c'è auto eth0
<sharing> ciaoooooooo
<Ture24_> mo mi si spegne pure sto pc ed è la mia fine!
<seawolf> bene sasso ,navighi ora ?
<sasso> no
<sasso> non si connette proprio
<sasso> c'è il punto esclamativo sull'icona
<Ture24_> damn ci sei?
<seawolf> sasso  ma te hai un router ?
<sasso> esatto
<sasso> router hamlet 640
<sasso> collegato con presa ethernet
<seawolf> senti,prova a riavviare il sistema ,per essere sicuri,poi magari indaghiamo meglio in caso negativo
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, sep
<DAMN3dg1rl> *spe
<sasso> ho provato tante volte
<sasso> a riavviare ma nulla
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova da terminale , a cavo connesso, sudo dhclient eth0
<Ture24_> l'ho fatto
<Ture24_> mi è uscito
<seawolf> si ma prima non ti appariva nm-applet ,o sbaglio sasso ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, dico a te
<sasso> si si mi appariva, poi io l'ho tolto
<Ture24_> ok
<sasso> non avevo capito che era quello
<sasso> comunque ora provo da terminale
<seawolf> ma,potrebbe trattarsi di driver per la tua scheda di rete
<sasso> allora
<Ture24_> damn che devo fare?
<sharing> scusate come posso ripristinare gli avvisi delle versioni precedenti che, quando li cliccavi, ti usciva la finestra relativa?
<sasso> due minuti e vi incollo tutto su pastebin
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, va ora ?
<puccio> Ture24_, dando ifconfig cosa viene fuori?
<puccio> !paste | Ture24_
<ubot-it> Ture24_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DAMN3dg1rl> sasso, sudo dhclient eth0 da output ?
<Ture24_> mi da eth0 eth 1 eth 2
<puccio> !paste | Ture24_
<ubot-it> Ture24_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ture24_> puccio il problema e che sto su un altro computer perchè appunto quello il quale gli ho installato ubuntu non mi si collega su internet
<sharing> scusate come posso ripristinare gli avvisi delle versioni precedenti che, quando li cliccavi, ti usciva la finestra relativa?
<seawolf> sharing di che avvisi parli
<sasso> mo vi scrivo su pastebin che mi da perchè è lungo
<sharing> seawolf: di quelli che ti compaiono in alto a destra
<puccio> si ho capito Ture24_ ... dal tuo ubuntu che non si collega a internet dai "ifconfig" e lo copi su http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<seawolf> shadenzo le notifiche di sistema,non saprei
<sharing> seawolf: azz nessun'altro sa come fare? quelle di queste versioni fanno schifo come notifiche...
<Ture24_> e come faccio puccio a incollartelo su paste.ubuntu se non posso aprirlo???io ora sono collegato su un altro computer qui!
<sharing> ok e per avviare ubuntu senza X
<sharing> ?
<sasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540095/
<sasso> ecco a voi
<DAMN3dg1rl> shadenzo, usa una chiavetta......
<seawolf> sasso che provider hai ?
<sasso> alice
<sasso> è la stessa linea con cui ti sto parlando ora
<seawolf> ifconfig che dice
<Ture24_> puccio ascoltami
<Ture24_> io la linea l'ho configurata
<Ture24_> nel terminale mi google mi pinga
<sasso> mi da parecchio cose
<Ture24_> ma sul browser la pagina non si carica
<seawolf> sasso  senti hai attivato il dhc nel router
<puccio> Ture24_, hai provato con un altro browser?
<sasso> non so come fare visto che se entro con il l'indirizzo del router
<sasso> non trova la pagina
<Ture24_> no perchè non me ne fa installare
<Ture24_> ho provato con sudo apt.get install chromium-browser
<Ture24_> apt-get*
<seawolf> sasso pure da questo pc in cui stai scrivendo ?
<Ture24_> ma mi dice impossibile trovare i pacchetti
<sasso> ma questo è collegato wireless
<sasso> non credo si possa entrare o sbaglio?
<seawolf> come no
<sasso> no mi ha fatto entrare spettacolo
<puccio> Ture24_, dando da terminale HEAD google.it cosa ottieni?
<sasso> adesso per abilitare il dchp sai dove posso andare?
<seawolf> sasso qui è questione di settare bene i parametri ,ad esempio che digiti per entrare nel router tipo 192.168.0.1 ?
<sasso> no digito
<sasso> http://192.168.1.254
<sasso> ci sono
<sasso> c'è su lan configuration
<sasso> dhcp server disabled
<sasso> attivo?
<seawolf> si
<Ture24_> head:impossibile aprire "google.it" per la letturenessun file o directory
<sasso> tutte le altre opzioni sul dhcp le lascio invariate?
<seawolf> direi di si,poi le controlli con calma
<sasso> ora?
<sasso> apposto salvato
<seawolf> ora dovrebbe collegarsi
<sasso> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasso> dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Ture24_> puccio??
<sasso> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasso> dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<seawolf> bene sasso
<Ture24_> bella per te l'unico fregato qui sono io!! hahhaha
<sasso> scusate lo sfogo, erano troppi mesi. . . .goduria da panico. . .ti voglio bene
<sasso> grazie mille
<sasso> grazie grazie grazie grazie
<seawolf> son stronzi quelli di alice
<Ture24_> porco due se no
<Ture24_> non sai quanto rosicando
<Ture24_> perche su ubuntu la rete non mi va
<Ture24_> e su window si
<Ture24_> sea wolf
<Ture24_> dai una mano anche a me!
<puccio> Ture24_, quando hai dato "sudo dhclient eth0" tra le varie righe c'era anche questa? --> No DHCPOFFERS received
<Ture24_> no
<Ture24_> mi dava dhcp discover on eth0 255.255.255.255 port e interval
<puccio> Ture24_, un messaggio come questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/540095/
<Ture24_> sisi
<Ture24_> solo gli interval cambiano
<puccio> a me interessa la risposta finale... cioè "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<Ture24_> si esce
<puccio> Ture24_, hai per caso impostato manualmente ip , subnetmask, gateway su ubuntu?
<Ture24_> si
<puccio> secondo quale criterio li hai settati?
<Ture24_> onestamente lo ha fatto un mio amico
<Ture24_> e poi è scappato
<puccio> ah ottimo
<Ture24_> e mo purtroppo non è qui perchè è partito e torna dopo natale
<Ture24_> che pacco
<puccio> Ture24_, vai su networkmanager --> tasto destro --> modifica connessioni
<Ture24_> il network manager
<Ture24_> non mi esce
<Ture24_> entro dal sistema amministrazione
<Ture24_> sulla barra non c'è
<puccio> si entra da dove vuoi basta che entri :P
<Ture24_> ok
<Ture24_> ci sono
<Ture24_> sto su connessioni
<CoOltux> sera a tutti
<puccio> nel tab "wired/via cavo" quante connessioni ci sono?
<puccio> ciao CoOltux
<CoOltux> ciao puccio
<Ture24_> 3 perchè ho 3 porte ethernet
<subichan> quanto sicuro è rimuovere i linux headers ?
<puccio> e quale delle 3 è quella che ha internet?
<Ture24_> eth2 se non erro
<puccio> Ture24_, che significa se non erro? :D
<Ture24_> che non so di preciso quale ha internet hahaha
<Ture24_> perchè sono tutte e 3 attive
<puccio> Ture24_, sono curioso... perchè hai 3 schede di rete?
<puccio> :o
<Ture24_> perche ho 2 ingressi su schjeda madre(abit in9 32 max) e 1 (scheda di rete d-link
<CoOltux> we ciao Carlin0
<CoOltux> :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> good night
<antares_> sera a tutti
<layn> Buona sera a tutti
<madadam1> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi con una stampante di rete?
<layn> Dipende
<madadam1> layn, stampante collegata ad un printserver edimax. canon mx320, già mi sono documentato su wiki e forum
<madadam1> e non vuole saperne di funzionare
<madadam1> installo tramite cups
<madadam1> uri ipp://indirizzo:631
<madadam1> mi dice connesso
<madadam1> ma non va avanti col lavoro
<layn> lasciami pensare
<pepS01> YawN
<layn> madadam1:mi leggi
<layn> madadam1: hai provato a cercare i driver corretti dal sito canon?
<madadam1> layn, qualche idea?
<layn> madadam1: stavo pensando ai driver
<layn> hai controlato se sono corretti?
<madadam1> i driver li ho presi dal sito della canon, li ho forniti tramite file ppd
<madadam1> funzionano con la stampante collegata direttamente al pc
<layn> ah ecco
<layn> in rete con cups non vanno però
<madadam1> layn, potrebbe essere un problema? il fatto è che non ho un driver alternativo con il quale provare
<layn> ?
<madadam1> layn
<madadam1> non so se sono i driver a non andare
<layn> prova a rimuoverli
<madadam1> fatto sta che cups invia il lavoro alla stampante
<madadam1> e questa non fa nulla
<madadam1> layn, se li rimuovo con cosa li rimpiazzo?
<layn> li scarichi dal sito della canon
<madadam1> già fatto
<layn> ok
<madadam1> tu dici di rimuovere i deb?
<madadam1> cioè quelli installati tramite i pacchetti deb
<madadam1> scusa l'imprecisione
<layn> perche poiu usare cups?
<madadam1> come?
<layn> si perche usi cups ? a cosa ti serve?
<madadam1> layn cups è il server di stampa
<layn> si
<layn> lo so
<layn> la mia domanda era hai delle macchine client alle quali condividere la stampante?
<layn> o le stampanti?
<madadam1> si
<madadam1> il mio pc
<madadam1> mentre la stampante è collegata ad un printserver
<madadam1> il cui indirizzo di rete
<madadam1> è
<madadam1> 192.168.1.11
<madadam1> printserver edimax xon interfaccia ethernet e usb
<layn> il processo di stampa viene inviato?
<mazga> sera
<layn> mazga: sera
<mazga> qualcuno ha provato armitage?
<mazga> ciao layn
<madadam1> layn, si
<mazga> ho un errore del genere:Unable to access jarfile armitage.jar
<mazga> come posso risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-28
<ribicki> scusate una curiosità..quando uso pidgin per messenger, a volte compare su lato dei contatti una palletta grigia..qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire?
<giucar> buonasera a tutti volevo attivare il dvb sul mio dell xps seguendo qualche indicazione mi hanno detto di scaricare e compilare il file di questo indirizzo www.jusst.de/hg/saa7231/rev/c6048b34be66 eseguire le indicazioni di questo indirizzo www.jusst.de/hg/saa7231/shortlog  ho creato una cartella che ho chiamato dvt e li credo almeno di aver scompattato ma ora non so come andare avanti, tenete presente che sono un nov
<giucar> ellino e che ho pochissima esperienza  uso ubuntu 11.10 chiedo pertanto se qualcuno può aiutarmi a capirci qualcosa
<Glacio> salve, sono riuscito a impostare l'autologin su Oneiric, purtroppo però il timeout di 15 secondi che gli ho dato sembra venire ignorato...
<Glacio> ho cercato un po' in Rete e sembra che anche altri abbiano questo problema, potrebbe essere un bug in attesa di una futura sistemazione?
<Dig_> salve, vorrei aggiungere una stampante su Oniric. Una stampante di rete. Ho questo messaggio però: FirewallD non è in esecuzione. Il rilevamento delle stampanti di rete richiede che i servizi mdns, ipp, ipp-client e samba-client siano abilitati sul server.
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Dig_> giorno massimo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Nightfall> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<Dig_> salve, vorrei aggiungere una stampante su Oniric. Una stampante di rete. non capisco che problema c'è.
<jester-> Dig_: che bisogna installarla
<Dig_> jester-,  era già installata. l'ho spostata da un pc alla porta del router alice
<jester-> Dig_: devi rifare installazone
<Dig_> jester-, il pc con istallato ubuntu 10.04 è bastaqto cambiargli il percorso. quello con oniric proprio non riesco a vederla
<jester-> disinstallala e falla cercare dalla giu, che stampante è
<jester-> dalla gui
<Dig_> Ho questo messaggio: FirewallD non è in esecuzione. Il rilevamento delle stampanti di rete richiede che i servizi mdns, ipp, ipp-client e samba-client siano abilitati sul server.
<jester-> Dig_: installa samba
<jester-> Dig_: poi system-config-samba e controlla che stampante sia condivisa
<Dig_> jester-, samba è installato. condivido cartelle, file ecc
<jester-> Dig_: tipo di stampante?
<Dig_> jester-, epson aculaser c1100   .
<jester-> Dig_: stampanti e scanner/aggiungi stampante/di rete/ rileva stampante
<Dig_> jester-,  ho lo gnome desktop. io vado in applicazioni/strumenti di sistema/impostazioni/stampa
<jester-> Dig_: yess
<jester-> Dig_: con la stampante accesa nè
<jester-> Dig_: controlla che la stampante non a abbial lo stesso ip del sistema
<Dig_> jester-, mi aggiunge sempre una filter
<jester-> Dig_: disinstalla la condivisa usb
<Dig_> jester-, le ho disistallate tutte. io credo sia un problema di rete. Mi potresti dire i singoli componenti di samba essenziali per una cosa del genere? così me li controllo con calma uno ad uno
<jester-> Dig_: hai pacioccato il file smb.conf a mano?
<Dig_> jester-, si...ma da tempo te lo posto
<jester-> Dig_: hai un backuo dell'originale?
<jester-> backup*
<Dig_> jester-, nu
<[anubi]> salve gente
<[anubi]> su gnome 3 come faccio a inserire un prog nell'elenco delle applicazioni ?
<jester-> Dig_: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/smb.conf
<Dig_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/752346/
<[anubi]> devo associare un estensione a un programma solo che nell'elenco non trovo il programma ...
<jester-> Dig_: rinomina quello che hai e cpiaci questo poi riavvia samba
<jester-> [anubi]: alacarte
<[anubi]> ???
<[anubi]> alacarte non serve per modificare il menu ?
<jester-> <[anubi]> su gnome 3 come faccio a inserire un prog nell'elenco delle applicazioni ?
<[anubi]> era incompleta la domanda ... ho spiegato meglio dopo
<jester-> io capisco che vuoi  modificare i menu
<jester-> [anubi]: spiega: associare estensione
<[anubi]> ho un file con con estension .pippo... con gnome2 selezionavo il file e poi cliccavo su "apri con altra applicazione"
<[anubi]> se non c'era il prog potevo inserire il percorso
<jester-> [anubi]: da nautilus?
<jester-> è rimasto tale quale. vai sul file e apri con
<[anubi]> si ma non ci sta inserisci comando personalizzato .. o qualcosa di simile..
<jester-> [anubi]: proprietà per cambiare l'app di defualt che lo apre
<[anubi]> si si questo c'è ...
<Dig_> jester-, fatto. come devo riavviare samba giusto???
<jester-> setti l'app e poi quando clicchi file.sticass quella usa
<[anubi]> manca l'opzione inserisci comando personalizzato....
<jester-> [anubi]: mai vista manco sul gnome2
<[anubi]> ci sta...
<[anubi]> devo associare l'estensione php a dreamweaer ed ho bisogno di uno script
<[anubi]> non posso indicare come programma wine ...
<jester-> [anubi]: chiedi su #gnome
<[anubi]> ok :)
<Dig_> jester-,  smbtree       http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/752367/
<Dig_> jester-, devo andare jester, grazie comunque. continuerò a sbattere.
<cristian_c> ciao, volevo sapere com'era possibile configurare le impostazioni di flash. Il problema nasce dal supporto alle webcam fornito da questo plugin. In pratica molti siti web permettono di utilizzare la webcam con il browser attraverso flash, come ad esempio testwebcam.com. Ho provato ad attivare una webcam usb in quel sito, ma non viene rilevata da flash, mentre il device viene riconosciuto tranquillamente dagli altr
<[anubi]> ah un'altra cosetta: come si fa a non mostrare l'elenco degli utenti nella schermata di login ?
<glpiana> [anubi], boh, ma in /etc/lightdm/users.conf puoi elencare gli utenti con non vuoi avere listati
<[anubi]> interessante
<[anubi]> non ho ne la cartella ne il file
<[anubi]> devo crearle ?
<glpiana> [anubi], magari non usi lightdm come interfaccia di login. a dopo
<[anubi]> appunto uso gdm3 ....
<laidon> buongiorno a tutti
<laidon> ho aggiornato a thunderbird 8 ma non parte. Spunta sempre l'errore: "the application had a problem and crashed". Sapreste come aiutarmi?
<videbuntu> ciao mondo di ubuntu, potreste dirmi perche' quando voglio installare avidemux mi esce Failed to download package files
<cristian_c> videbuntu, succede soltanto con l'installazione di questo programma?
<cristian_c> laidon, come hai aggiornato il programma?
<videbuntu> si purtroppo, ho anche openshot ma mi servirebbe questo per convertire vob in avi
<laidon> cristian_c, è stato il packet manager a propormi l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> videbuntu, hai controllato il log di apt?
<cristian_c> laidon, è un ostrumento di thunderbird?
<cristian_c> *uno
<cristian_c> *di mozilla
<videbuntu> no cristian come si fa=
<laidon> cristian_c, no sto parlando del gestore pacchetti di ubuntu
<cristian_c> videbuntu, prova ad installarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> laidon, sei su oneiric?
<videbuntu> sudo apt-get avidemux E: Invalid operation avidemux
<laidon> cristian_c, sì esatto
<cristian_c> videbuntu, *sudo apt-get install
<cristian_c> laidon, credo che queasto dipenda dai repository backports, che sono attivati di default su oneiric
<cristian_c> *questo
<laidon> cristian_c, se non erro era il repository proposed, ora controllo...
<cristian_c> laidon, perché l'hai attivato?
<Nightfall> Ciao a tutti... uso ubuntu 11.10.. come si chiama la barra in alto? come posso aggiungere applicazioni alla barra?
<cristian_c> mossa pericolosissima
<cristian_c> Nightfall, hai installato gnome 3?
<laidon> cristian_c, nemmeno: era il repository security
<cristian_c> laidon, non esiste il repository security
<laidon> cristian_c, oneiric-security/main (archive.ubuntu.com)
<videbuntu> grazie cristian, cosi' e' andato :) volevo chiederti ma ci sono dei centri di ubuntu a torino dove fare corsi o semplicemente farti controllare il pc?
<cristian_c> laidon, posta il tuo sources.list e anche il contenuto della directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> !pastebin | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> videbuntu, cerca il lug a te più vicino
<videbuntu> cos'e' il lug?
<cristian_c> LUG = linux user group e magari ti danno qualche informazione su dove orientarti, ma qui siamo offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat | videbuntu
<ubot-it> videbuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<videbuntu> ok grazie
<laidon> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/752388/
<laidon> ora metto l'altro
<laidon> cristian_c, devo disattivare qualcosa di quei repository?
<cristian_c> laidon, disattiva i partner e i proposed
<laidon> cristian_c, e i security li lascio?
<cristian_c> laidon, non esistono i security
<cristian_c> laidon, posta il contenuto dell'altra directory
<laidon> riga 40 e 41 del file
<laidon> ci sono 2 security
<cristian_c> laidon, il file l'ho controllato
<glpiana> cristian_c, perchè disattivare i partner?
<cristian_c> glpiana, a volte viene scritto di non disattivarli perché non interferiscono installando applicazioni di terze parti, ma i problemi potrebbero esserci con le dipendenze di queste applicazioni
<glpiana> cristian_c, a mio parere ha poco senso disabilitare repository ufficiali per permettere l'installazione di applicazioni da repository esterni
<cristian_c> se le versioni dei pacchetti sono diverse da quelle presenti nei repo ufficiali, qualche conflitto di pacchetti potrebbe esserci
<cristian_c> anche i proposed sono in qualche modo ufficiali
<cristian_c> ma se sono disattivati di default un motico ci sarà
<cristian_c> *motivo
<glpiana> cristian_c, i proposed non sono rivolti all'utente non esperto
<cristian_c> appunto
<glpiana> cristian_c, il motivo per cui i partner sono disabilitati di default è legato alle licenze die programmi contenuti
<glpiana> *di
<glpiana> videbuntu, al posto di avidemux prova a usare ffmpeg
<laidon> quindi il problema con thunderbird 8 è dovuto ad una fonte "poco attendibile" che avevo nei repository?
<cristian_c> i partner di per se vanno bene, ma io non mi sentirei proprio sicuro a tenerli attivati una volta installto quello che mi serve
<cristian_c> *installato
<glpiana> cristian_c, non ne capisco il motivo
<cristian_c> credo che i problemi però derivano sicuramente dai partner
<cristian_c> *proposed, non partner
<glpiana> cristian_c, non hanno mai dato problemi di dipendenze con altri programmi
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> ma i proposed io eviterei proprio di attivarli
<cristian_c> discorso a parte per i backports, visto che sono cambiate un po' di cose in oneiric
<laidon> cristian_c, quindi tirando le somme: disattivo i proposed così evito di aggiornare thunderbird alla versione ancora "non funzionante"?
<cristian_c> beh, ormai hai aggiornato TB, però disattivare i proposed sarebbe cosa saggia
<laidon> cristian_c, come ti dicevo thunderbird aggiornato va in crash...
<laidon> dici di tornare alla versione precedente e aspettare l'aggiornamento nel ramo ufficiale?
<massimo18> laidon, e da dove hai aggiornato?
<laidon> massimo18, dal gestore pacchetti mi proponeva l'aggiornamento
<laidon> la 7 funziona, la 8 va in crash
<cristian_c> laidon, puoi tornare alla versione precedente?
<laidon> cristian_c, sì certo posso ripristinare la precedente
<cristian_c> guardo un atimo sul sito dei pacchetti
<massimo18> laidon, nessun aggiornamento di thunderbird per il momento
<cristian_c> laidon, hai ragione security esiste, sono cambiate tante cose :D
<NightFall> ripeto una domanda perchè ho avuto problemi con la chat  prima :(
<laidon> cristian_c, visto? :D
<NightFall> come posso aggiungere applicazioni al pannello in alto (ubuntu 11.10) ?
<cristian_c> strano comunque, nei secuirity la versione preinstallata è la 8.0
<laidon> massimo18, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/thunderbird
<cristian_c> *security
<cristian_c> non è la 7
<laidon> cristian_c, e a me quella va in crash, mentre la 7 tutto perfetto
<cristian_c> ma su oneiric è preinstallata la 8, quindi non capisco
<massimo18> ?
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thunderbird&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<massimo18> laidon, cristian_c forse state confondendo le cose
<cristian_c> Nightfall, e io ti avevo fatto una domanda
<laidon> massimo18, spiegami perché in effetti son confuso
<NightFall> <cristian_c> scusami ma mi era crashato e non ho letto... mi puoi ripetere la domanda? grazie mille
<massimo18> laidon, io uso thunderbird 7.01 e non ho avuto richieste di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> NightFall, hai installato gnome 3
<cristian_c> ?
<laidon> massimo18, a me è spuntata ieri sera l'aggiornamento alla 8 su oneiric-security
<laidon> aggiornata ma va in crash
<massimo18> laidon, non so cosa sia security
<laidon> a quanto pare una cosa nuova, come notava cristian_c
<NightFall> <cristian_c> no, ho lasciato unity
<laidon> massimo18, se vedi nel link che ti ho messo prima lo dice
<laidon> Package: thunderbird (8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) [security]
<massimo18> laidon, si ma non lo uso
<laidon> massimo18, ok ma comunque l'aggiornamento esiste :)
<massimo18> laidon, mai detto il contrario
<laidon> massimo18, avevi scritto che non hai avuto richieste d'aggiornamento, come a dire "se non le ho avute io non vedo perché le debbano avere gli altri" ;)
<massimo18> laidon, no hai male interpretato
<laidon> sì infatti
<massimo18> :)
<laidon> fatto sta che tb 8 mi crasha e allora lo tolgo aspettando tempi migliori
<vinxz> Buongiorno a tutti! :)
<cristian_c> laidon, credo che secuiry raggruppi i repo ufficiali, o gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza che prima erano divisi in main e altro
<cristian_c> *secuirty
<cristian_c> **security
<laidon> cristian_c, capisco... vedrò allora di declinare l'offerta di aggiornamento la prossima volta
<cristian_c> laidon, comunque per me come cosa è misteriosa. Hai installato da zero o effettuato un avanzamento di sistema dalla 11.04?
<laidon> cristian_c, avanzamento di versione
<cristian_c> ecco perché forse
<cristian_c> sulla 11.04 avevi la 7 di TB
<laidon> sì cristian_c
<cristian_c> mistero risolto
<laidon> però la 8 non la prende, buh
<cristian_c> su onieric è preinstallato TB 8
<cristian_c> *oneiric
<laidon> e allora mi sa che prima o poi la installo da zero la oneiric
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> o sì Xd
<cristian_c> è l'avanzamento che ha creato problemi credo
<laidon> eh appunto, una piallatura dovrebbe risolvere
<cristian_c> hai la /home separata?
<laidon> sì ;)
<cristian_c> allora reinstalli soltanto nella partizione / (root) del disco, lasciando in pace la home, così non necssiti neanche di eseguire un backup
<cristian_c> *necessiti
<cristian_c> *backup dei dati nella home
<laidon> sì esatto
<cristian_c> a meno di sfortuna non dovrebbe dare problemi
<cristian_c> NightFall, di solito le applicazioni stanno nella barra laterale di unity
<NightFall> <cristian_c> ma non posso aggiungere delle applicazioni tipo temperatura cpu o simili?
<Glacio> salve, secondo voi il bug che interessa il timeout dell'autologin di LightDM (https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/854261) sarà risolto presto?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 854261 in lightdm "No time-out with auto login" [Low,Triaged]
<Glacio> io avrei bisogno di almeno 15 secondi di timeout
<Glacio> dovrei reinstallare il vecchio gdm, ammesso che ciò sia possibile?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> scusate, si era disconnesso il pc, quindi ho perso un po' di log
<Glacio> sapreste spiegarmi che cosa fare per riavere gdm su Oneiric?
<cristian_c> Glacio, hai controllato nei repo?
<Glacio> quindi basta reinstallarlo, magari dal software center?
<cristian_c> *nei repo ufficiali
<Glacio> e poi, per renderlo operativo?
<cristian_c> controlla invece nel Gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> un passo alla volta
<Glacio> a me serve perché lightdm ha un bug nel timeout dell'autologin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/854261
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 854261 in lightdm "No time-out with auto login" [Low,Triaged]
<Glacio> ora controllo nel gestore di pacchetti
<Glacio> cristian_c  gdm risulta già installato, evidentemente Oneiric non me l'ha cancellato...
<cristian_c> hai eseguito un avanzamento di versione?
<Glacio> sì, e adesso vorrei impostarlo come login manager al posto di lightdm per via del suo bug
<cristian_c> uhm, occorre stare attenti a possibili pasticci
<Glacio> e se disinstallassi lightdm, almeno fin quando non sarà disponibile l'opzione di timeout?
<riccardo88> ragazzi ho un problemino.. la versione 11.10 non mi fa collegare a internet con il notebook... ho un Inspiron 1501 con scheda broadcom bcm4311... a quanto pare non mi fa collegare ne con il wifi ne con il cavo ethernet... ...
<Glacio> in tal caso gdm tornerebbe operativo come prima, oppure si creerebbero dei pasticci, cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> occore googlare un po' per capire se si può fare
<cristian_c> *occorre
<cristian_c> !broadcom | riccardo88
<ubot-it> riccardo88: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Glacio> provo a cercare sul forum un attimo...
<riccardo88> quella guida non serve... l'ho gia provata
<cristian_c> riccardo88, hai seguito la guida sulla connessione generale (sempre sul wiki)?
<riccardo88> si.. ma niente..
<riccardo88> ieri sera sempre qua in chat mi hanno fatto scaricare un firmware ma non va niente..
<cristian_c> o forse non hai seguito bene le istruzioni, chi lo sa?
<cristian_c> riccardo88, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | riccardo88
<riccardo88> ma guarda... non lo so... di solito la maggior parte dei problemi è tra tastiera e sedia... di sicuro
<ubot-it> riccardo88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<riccardo88> sarebbe pastebin?
<cristian_c> ifconfig -a è il comando da digitare
<riccardo88> sono in due postazioni separate.. perciò non posso fare copia incolla dei risultati ... li devo trascrivere
<cristian_c> riccardo88, oppure via usb
<cristian_c> è un po' macchinoso ma meglio di trascriverli ;)
<riccardo88> cioè, copiare su file txt e passarlo su pastebin?
<cristian_c> io faccio così
<riccardo88> giap penso che sia comunque più veloce..
<cristian_c> lo è
<cristian_c> poi c'è la soluzione futuristica: il bluetooth, ma non sono riuscito ancora a metterla a punto :(
<riccardo88> non ho bluetooth sul portatile solo sul mac...
<cristian_c> infatti è futuristica XD
<riccardo88> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/752478/
<cristian_c> riccardo88, riesci a connetterti via ethernet?
<cristian_c> non c'è l'interfaccia ethernet
<riccardo88> cristian_c: scusa mi si è scollegata la chat
<riccardo88> non ho ricevuto nulla dopo che ti ho mandato il link
<cristian_c> volevo sapere se riesci a connetterti in ethernet, visto che manca l'interfaccia ethernet nel tuo ifconfig
<riccardo88> cristian_c: no.. quando collego il  cavo ethernet non mi riconosce la connessione
<cristian_c> riccardo88, manca proprio l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> riccardo88, digita 'lspci -v' e posta il tutto su pastebin
<riccardo88> come posso fare?.. posso scaricarla e passarla per usb?
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<cangaceiro_> ciao
<cangaceiro_> non riesco a far caricare un hd esterno con i permessi di scrittura, continua a dirmi filesystem in sola lettura
<riccardo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752496/
<lorenzo> Salve, ho un problema con la schermata, ho la parte destra dello schermo tagliata...
<cristian_c> cangaceiro, lo stesso problema avviene con le pendrive?
<cristian_c> riccardo88, non è neanche installato il driver della scheda ethernet, ecco perché non vedi neanche l'interfaccia
<cangaceiro_> asp che ci provo ma mi pare di no....se laa trovo
<cristian_c> lorenzo, c'è compiz attivo sul tuo sistema?
<lorenzo> cristian_c non saprei, penso di sì...
<cristian_c> lorenzo, glxinfo | grep render
<riccardo88> nella finestra driver aggiuntivi mi dice "driver broadcom STA senza fili"  poi "questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso"
<lorenzo> cristian_c il fatto è questo, ho cambiato monitor, la risoluzione è quella giusta, però ho la barra delle finestre solo metà...
<cangaceiro_> cristian_c:  no, con la pend. tutto ok
<cristian_c> riccardo, quello credo sia un bug della fnestra
<cristian_c> *finestra
<cristian_c> c'è il pallino verde?
<lorenzo> cristian_c
<lorenzo> direct rendering: Yes
<lorenzo> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RC410
<lorenzo>     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<FloodBotIt1> lorenzo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lorenzo> scusate
<cristian_c> lorenzo, fai uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo> cristian_c la cosa strana è che se faccio lo screenshot, appare tutto normale...
<cristian_c> cangaceiro, è la prima volta che colleghi l'hd?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, allora devi regolare manualmente il monitor
<cangaceiro_> cristian_c: a questo pc si
<cristian_c> cangaceiro, probabilmente è un problema dello fstab
<cristian_c> !fstab | cangaceiro
<ubot-it> cangaceiro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<lorenzo> cristian_c ci ho già provato, se sposto l'immagine anche tutta a sinistra, la parte destra rimane ugualmente cambiata
<cristian_c> lorenzo, come fai a dire che la risoluzione è giusta?
<cristian_c> forse devi ridimensionare l'immagine
<cangaceiro_> provo a seguire a guida
<lorenzo> oltre ad essere quella consigliata nel libretto delle istruzioni, tutte le altre appaiono deformate o in larghezza o in altezza, c'è da dire solo che però non presentano tagli, però non vanno bene nessuna...
<lorenzo> cristian_c oltre ad essere quella consigliata nel libretto delle istruzioni, tutte le altre appaiono deformate o in larghezza o in altezza, c'è da dire solo che però non presentano tagli, però non vanno bene nessuna...
<riccardo88> cristian_c: si ma ho gia provato a disattivarlo una volta ed il pallino verde spariva... poi l'ho riattivato ed il pallino verde ritornava...  ho riscaricato il driver dal sito della broadcom... vedo se riesco a installarlo
<cristian_c> riccardo88, stop
<cristian_c> riccardo88, qui stiamo parlando di ethernet o di wifi?
<riccardo88> mi son fermato..
<cristian_c> cangaceiro_, credo che la guida giusta sia questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab
<riccardo88> entrambi... è una scheda broadcom bcm4311...  e non mi funziona nessuno dei due
<cangaceiro_> cristian_c: quella dicevo
<cristian_c> riccardo88, no, i chip sono diversi
<cristian_c> Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<riccardo88> metto i dati su pastebin asp
<cristian_c> quali dati?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, fai uno screenshot della finestra del monitor
<cristian_c> oppure digita randr -q
<riccardo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752512/
<cristian_c> lorenzo, scusa: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !pastebin | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo> cristian_c se vuoi la faccio la schermata ma ti ripeto che nello screenshot lo schermo appare normale, nello screenshot non risulta nessun taglio...
<cristian_c> io parlo dell'utility dello schermo
<cristian_c> non della schermata del desktop
<lorenzo> cristian_c mhm cioè
<cristian_c> riccardo88, appunto
<cristian_c> lorenzo, come hai impostato la risoluzione del monitor?
<riccardo88> cristian_c: ma non va nessuna delle due cmq
<cristian_c> riccardo88, la prima cosa da aggiustare è l'ethernet
<riccardo88> ok
<lorenzo> cristian_c intanto ecco l'output... la risoluzione l'ho impostata tramite appunto risoluzione schermo... monitor... http://paste.ubuntu.com/752515/
<Socio> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lorenzo, il monitor è un 16:9?
<Socio> Avrei un problema
<lorenzo> cristian_c esattamente
<cristian_c> lorenzo, cosa c'è scritto sulla scatola del monitor?
<cristian_c> o nel libretto di istruzioni, o nel cd
<riccardo88> cristian_c: come faccio per sistemare l'ethernet?
<Socio> Vi scrivo dall'ipad perchè il mio pc di lavoro con sopra ubuntu ultima versione 32 bit dopo il login utente mi fa apparire una schermata grigia.. Come posso fare a farlo ripartire?
<cristian_c> riccardo88, prima di tutto devi installare i driver, visto che non stai utilizzando nessuno al monento
<cristian_c> *non ne stai
<miki_> raga ho un problema con la 11.10, il nio netbook ha la sk video gma intel 500 con noti problemi di compatibilità, ci sono dei sistemi per farla girare ma ho appena inserito il cd per installare ubuntu ma non mi parte la grafica, lampeggia solo il cursore come se fossi in un terminale. che faccio? aituo!
<lorenzo> cristian_c philips monitor led 191EL2 18.5" (47 cm)
<cristian_c> lorenzo, e poi?
<miki_> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> scusa
<lorenzo> cristian_c di rilevante solo questo...
<cristian_c> !pazienza | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> lorenzo, beh, non è proprio così
<lorenzo> cristian_c che cosa dovrei cercare di preciso?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, da qualche parte è scritta risoluzione nativa e frequenza di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> in Hz
<riccardo88> cristian_c dove lo trovo il driver ? provo a googlarlo ma mi appaiono link inutili
<cristian_c> riccardo88, un secondo
<lorenzo> cristian_c quello è nelle istruzioni, la risoluzione consigliata è quella che ho impostato io, ovvero:
<cristian_c> riccardo88, googlando meglio, forse mi rendo conto che è meglio partire dal wiki
<lorenzo> 1366 x 768 a 60 Hz (ingresso analogico)
<lorenzo> 	 1366 x 768 a 60 Hz (ingresso digitale)
<cristian_c> riccardo88, hai una scheda rognosa
<cristian_c> lorenzo, ok
<cristian_c> lorenzo, hai provato a restringere direttamente dai pulsanti del monitor?
<riccardo88> cristian_c: lo so... ma secondo me devo fare il downgrade al 10.04... e ricominciare da capo...
<lorenzo> cristian_c sì, l'ho spiegato prima: anche se portassi al massimo la schermata sulla sinistra la destra risulterebbe comunque tagliata... :(
<hobo> ciao ragazzi,dovrei aggiornare 2 browser,midori e seamonkey,posso farlo da terminale,sapete come?
<cristian_c> mi sono disconnesso, quindi ho perso un po' di log
<lorenzo> cristian_c sì, l'ho spiegato prima: anche se portassi al massimo la schermata sulla sinistra la destra risulterebbe comunque tagliata... :(
<cristian_c> dove eravamo?
<riccardo88> cristian_c: lo so... ma secondo me devo fare il downgrade al 10.04... e ricominciare da capo...
<cristian_c> lorenzo, sì, ma tu la stai spostando, non ridimensionando
<cristian_c> riccardo88, non è un'idea da buttare, ma non so se risolvi il problema
<cristian_c> prima funzionava tutto?
<lorenzo> cristian_c o spostando o restringendo, fa lo stesso...
<cristian_c> non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> esperienza persolnale
<cristian_c> *personale
<riccardo88> se con prima di passare alla versione 10.04 si.. funzionava tutto perfettamente.. ma purtroppo ho dovuto sostituire il HD e reinstallare l'OS
<Socio> Scusate tutti ma sono realmente preoccupato... Ho ubuntu sul pc vedo la schermata del login utente,ma da oggi quando effettuo l'accesso con la password ,lo schermo mi diventa grigio. Se premo poi il bottone  del power vedo ritornare la grafica a schermo di ubuntu che  va in fase di spegnimento
<miki_> raga non riesco ad avviare il live cd, mi esce una schermata nera con il cursore tipo terminale, che faccio?
<cristian_c> riccardo88, cosa hai fatto di preciso? Da quale versione a quale versione sei passato?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, devi giocare con i due controlli per aggiustare l'immagine, ci sono passato
<lorenzo> Cristian_c allora, ho "impostazioni OSD>orizzontale, verticale, trasparenza, time out OSD" e basta...
<riccardo88> nessuna versione.. avevo l'hd danneggiato ma avevo la versione 9 aggiornata fino all'osso... poi ho dovuto sostituire il disco e mi hanno messo la 10.04 ma l'ethernet andava perfettamente
<cristian_c> lorenzo, uhm
<cristian_c> il mio monitor è abbastanza sconosciuto, ma mi permette di effettuare il resize
<lorenzo> cristian_c oppure questo: configurazione, posiz. orizzontale o verticale, fase regolazione notifica risoluzione, reset, info....
<cristian_c> reset non sarebbe male
<lorenzo> Cristian_c già fatto, si vede che cerca di allineare, ma alla fine torna così...
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che dovrebbe esserci una funzione che configura automaticamente l'immagine, una specie di richiamo
<lorenzo> Cristian_c non sarei venuto a chiedere qui se non avessi già tentato con il monitor...
<cristian_c> lorenzo, se non guardo il manuale non so dare una risposta precisa :D
<cristian_c> lorenzo, crdo che invece sia questo il problema, anche perché gli screenshot te li mostra interi
<Socio> Qualcuno puó mica rispondermi? Giusto da sapere se devo rifare tutto da capo l'installazione oppure c'è un modo più veloce ed indolore senza perdita dei dati
<cristian_c> il che fa pensare che l'immagine visualizzata dal pc sia corretta
<lorenzo> cristian_c dal monitor le ho provate tutte... :(
<cristian_c> ricardo88, adesso su quale versione sei?
<cristian_c> *riccardo88
<riccardo88> 11.10
<riccardo88> ho fattp l'avanzamento ieri pome
<cristian_c> lorenzo, non saprei, anch'io a volte trovo le impostazioni per caso, dopo averle cercate a lungo :D
<cristian_c> riccardo88, evita gli avanzamenti, meglio le installazioni da cd
<jumpysnake2> ragazzi... per mettere un interfaccia di rete sempre in off?
<lorenzo> cristian_c ti assicuro che ho cercato a lungo anch'io, è una settimana che sto così... :( per me invece è qualcosa del sistema...
<cristian_c> riccardo88, che avanzamento hai fatto? Te l'ho domandato anche prima
<riccardo88> allora mi scarico di nuovo la 10.04 e rifaccio l'installazione
<cristian_c> jumpysnake2, mi pare sudo ifconfig nome_interfaccia down
<jumpysnake2> cristian_c: no, io dico sempre, anche all avvio
<cristian_c> lorenzo, da quello che ho visto sembra che le impostazioni del sistema siano a posto. Con windows tutto perfetto?
<lorenzo> cristian_c windows? cos'è? :D :D
<cristian_c> riccardo88, puoi installare la 10.04, la 10.10, la 11.04 o la 11.10
<cristian_c> quella con cui ti trovi meglio
<riccardo88> cristian_c: mi scarico la 10.04 e rifaccio gli aggiornamenti... è l'ultima spiaggia che mi rimane
<cristian_c> lorenzo, ok, allora non sei in dual boot
<lorenzo> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> riccardo88, hai sbagliato ad effettuare l'avanzamento, poi non so da che cosa
<riccardo88> mi hanno installato direttamente il 10.04 sul nuovo disco... perciò non so neanche io cosa abbia fatto quello che mi ha fatto il lavoro..
<cristian_c> lorenzo, al momento sono convinto che il problema sia del monitor, se riesci a trovare il manuale è anche meglio, così la cosa viene accertata definitivamente
<lorenzo> cristian_c il manuale l'ho letto, dice che la risoluzione è questa che sto usando...
<cristian_c> riccardo88, non si può avanzare direttamente da 10.04 a 11.10, occore fare un avanzamento di versione per passaggi successivi
<cristian_c> lorenzo, infatti uslla risolzuone non c'è alcun problema
<cristian_c> *sulla
<cristian_c> *risoluzione
<cristian_c> non mi sto riferendo a quello
<riccardo88> grazie di tutto cristian_c... appunto non so cosa ha combinato quello che mi ha installato la prima versione.. io ho aggiornato finche non mi ha detto che era necessario fare l'avanzamento
<riccardo88> scappo.. grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> riccardo88, installa una dic queste versioni da zero, credo ti troverai molto meglio
<cristian_c> *di
<riccardo88> si lo farò grazie
<cristian_c> lorenzo, non è sfiducia, è che spesso i monitor sono complicati e non si trovano al primo colpo tutte le opzioni che servono :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<lorenzo> cristian_c lo so immagino, sto rileggendo il manuale, però continuo a imprecare... :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo, se mi dai il link (in pvt) me lo guardo
<cristian_c> il link al manuale
<miki_> ragazzi ho un problema grosso il live cd parte solo in modelità "terminale" non so come fare ad installare il so. MI AIUTATE?
<cristian_c> io sul mio ci ho perso del tempo per capire come far funzionare le coseC :D
<lorenzo> cristian_c questi due link http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/1/191el2sb_00/191el2sb_00_pss_ita.pdf http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/1/191el2sb_00/191el2sb_00_dfu_ita.pdf
<jumpysnake2> miki_: hai provato startx?
<miki_> jumpysnake2: se mi dai una mano passo passo magari risolvo, sono un novizio
<miki_> che dvo fare?
<jumpysnake2> avvia la live, e poi dai il comando sudo startx
<jumpysnake2> altrimenti rimasterizza a velocità bassa bassissima  e ripeti
<cristian_c> lorenzo, a questo punto questa sarebbe roba per #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki_> jumpysnake2: mi dice "unable to connect do x server: connection refused e continua a lampeggiare il cursore
<lorenzo> cristian_c ci sono...
<cangaceiro> cristian_c: niente da fare non ne vengo a vapo ho provato alcune opzioni nel fstab ma continua a dirmi filesystem in sola lettura, nemmeno attraverso sudo nautilus riesco a fare operazioni su quel disco
<cristian_c> cangaceiro, penso di aver capito, devi aggiungere il tuo utente a qualche gruppo in Utenti e gruppi
<Marchitos> salve ragazzi, sto usando l'ultima di kubuntu, e il network manager è mezzo in inglese..dove lo trovo in italiano?
<cangaceiro> cristian_c: sto guardando ma non capisco a quale
<enrylinux> solo quel programma ha dei problemi con la lingua italiana
<cristian_c> cangaceiro, non sono un fulmne sull'argomento, ma tuttio quello che può avere attinenza con l'hard disk e l'usb
<cristian_c> *tutto
<enrylinux> Marchitos
<Marchitos> solo quello si
<Marchitos> il resto è in italiano
<enrylinux> hai provato ha fare un update
<Marchitos> si
<miki_> raga ubuntu 11.10 non si avvia da live cd sul mio netbook con la sk video gma 500 di intel che faccio?
<enrylinux> localizzazione di kubuntu
<Socio> Problema dopo il login
<Socio> Qualcuno mi può aiutare perfavore?
<bobbybong> miki_, al boot premi F6 e scegli nomodeset
<enrylinux> Menu -> Impostazioni di Sistema -> Localizzazione
<miki_> bobbybong: poy?
<bobbybong> poi vedi
<bobbybong> :) se si avvia
<Marchitos> già tutto in italiano
<Socio> Mi dite se almeno mi leggete in questa chat perchè sono con l'ipad
<bobbybong> Socio, si
<Socio> Ok allora siete indaffarati ...
<bobbybong> magari non siamo indovini
<Socio> Grazie bobbybong
<jester-> Socio: problema?
<Socio> Problema dopo il login utente
<Socio> Una volta inserita la password giusta,lo schermo diventa grigio
<Socio> Ho la versione 11.10 di ubuntu
<Socio> 32 bit
<enrylinux> forse la traduzione non è ancora stata fatta completamente
<bobbybong> Socio, hai installato e questo è il tuo primo login o lo hai usato e non si avvia più?
<Socio> Lo uso da circa 10 giorni
<jester-> Socio: hai installato qualche driver video esterno?
<Socio> Ma oggi mi sta facendo così e non posso lavorare...
<enrylinux> prova con sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> si solito è il driver esterno farlocco se ati
<bobbybong> hai installato driver video in questi giorni o hai impostato gli efetti e la tua macchina non li supporta
<Socio> Nono tutto dalla penna live di ubuntu
<Socio> Cmq se fosse il driver video non dovrei nemmeno vedere la schermata del login o sbaglio?
<enrylinux> cerca aiuto sul network-manager
<bobbybong> Socio, è una usb live?
<Socio> Si
<bobbybong> devi mettere la password?
<Socio> Al login utente si
<Socio> ,a anche se faccio ospite il risultato non cambia
<Socio> Volevo re installare ubuntu ma mi elimina i fila
<Socio> File
<Socio> E facendo partire una sessione da penna USB live non mi fa copiare la cartella user
<Socio> :(
<Socio> Mi dice che non ho le credenziali...
<jester-> enrylinux: ??
<bobbybong> Socio, puoi sempre copiare i dati da terminale
<jester-> Socio: devi usare sudo e non metter la pass
<bobbybong> !sudo | Socio
<ubot-it> Socio: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<jester-> se live
<Socio> Non so cosa sia sudo
<enrylinux> hai provato i comandi che ti ho postato
<jester-> Socio: devi lanciare gksu nautilus per avere il filemanager coi permessi di root
<jester-> Socio: a richest pass, da live, batti enter senza inserirla
<bobbybong> Socio, potresti leggere
<jester-> enrylinux: spiega il problema nm
<Socio> Scusate stavo leggendo i comandi postati da ubot
<enrylinux> jester- non è un mio problema è di Marchitos
<Marchitos> il plasmoide di network manager è metà in inglese!
<Socio> A
<Socio> N
<miki_> jester-: mi aiuti con il mio netbook per piacere?
<jester-> miki_: circa?
<bobbybong> Marchitos, il mio pure e chissenefrega
<Socio> Non capisco solo una cosa...
<bobbybong> :=
<jester-> Marchitos: lalingua it è installata correttamente?
<Socio> Dove la inserito la stringa di comando sudo?
<Marchitos> crederei di si
<jester-> Socio: nel terminale
<Socio> Terminale?
<Marchitos> purtroppo non posso fregarmene, l'ho installato ad un signore che non sa l'inglese
<miki_> non riesco ad installare l'ultimo ubuntu perchè non si avvia manco in modelità live, faccio partire il cd e mi si avvia come se fosse un terminale, ci sono problemi con la sk video, una gma 500 della intel
<miki_> capisco se i problemi vi fossero stati nel post intallazione, ma addirittura da live cd come faccio?
<bobbybong> ci sono scritte tre cose
<Socio> Per terminale intendi la sessione aperta da ubuntu su USB?
<jester-> Marchitos: se la lingua è ok e c'è ancora roba inglese significa che le traduzioni non sono ancora complete
<bobbybong> miki_, al boot premi F6 e scegli nomodeset hai provato?
<jester-> !terminale | Socio
<ubot-it> Socio: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Marchitos> è quello che pensavo..volevo conferme
<miki_> si non si avvia nulla
<jester-> miki_: scaricati cd alternate
<jester-> miki_: controlla md5sum prima di masterizzare la iso
<miki_> ok provo
<enrylinux> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=492937.0 guarda qui Marchitos
<Marchitos> ottimo, funzionerà sicuro
<Marchitos> ora provo
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> qualcuno può mica aiutarmi in questo problema?
<rozzilla> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,495546.msg3874857.html#msg3874857
<bobbybong> grazie enrylinux
<jester-> rozzilla: devi ripristinare grub da live cd
<jester-> rozzilla: hai segato la distro sulla cui partizione grub leggeva grug.cfg
<rozzilla> jester-, noooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> rozzilla: eh
<rozzilla> jester-, non esiste un modo per ripristinare il tutto adesso?
<rozzilla> jester-, prima del riavvio diciamo
<jester-> rozzilla: se da live?
<rozzilla> jester-,   magari..
<jester-> rozzilla: sistema in uso adesso?
<rozzilla> jester-, sì
<jester-> rozzilla: cosa stai usando
<rozzilla> jester-, in che senso quale distro? o i programmi?
<jester-> rozzilla: distro=distribuzione
<jester-> rozzilla: che cazzo di sitema stai usando
<rozzilla> jester-,  ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> rozzilla: sudo apt-get installa reinstall grubà-pc
<jester-> rozzilla: sudo grub-install /dev/sda  quindi sudo update-grub
<jester-> grub-pc
<rozzilla> per sapere se è dev/sda o no è meglio se ti posto la schermata di jparte jester- ?
<rozzilla> # gparted
<jester-> rozzilla: hai un hd solo?
<rozzilla> jester-, sì
<jester-> allora è sda
<jester-> rozzilla: sudo grub-install /dev/sda  quindi sudo update-grub
<rozzilla> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: avviso: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<rozzilla> Installation finished. No error reported.
<rozzilla> jester-, questo il risultato del primo comando
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<rozzilla> ho paura che ci sia un problema però
<rozzilla> jester-, perchè da errore nel sector32?
<jester-> rozzilla: che cazzo hai messo su mbr del disco FlexNet che è
<jester-> rozzilla: hai sistema a 32 o 64 bit
<rozzilla> jester-, 32bit
<rozzilla> jester-, flexnet non so nemmeno cosa sia
<jester-> rozzilla: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<rozzilla> jester-, che faccio lo installo nel software center?
<tesivo> hello
<jester-> rozzilla: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<tesivo> i'm not expert of linux and so i have a problem.
<jester-> rozzilla: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<jester-> rozzilla: occio! sda e non sda1
<tesivo> my pc(i am writing whit other pc) don't boot up. at the boot i see two error:
<jester-> !english | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<tesivo> aspetta xD
<tesivo> ragazzi pensavo di essere su un forum internazionale lol, che stolto che sono stato. scusatemi
<jester-> rozzilla: fatto?
<tesivo> sono italiano -.-"
<tesivo> xD
<jester-> ma va
<tesivo> (scrivo tra parentesi così non confondo ciò che scrivo con altri)
<jester-> tesivo: esponi il problema
<tesivo> (allora dicevo che non mi si avvia più il pc con xubuntu. in pratica mi da i seguenti problemi:)
<tesivo> (stopping automatic crash report generation FAIL)
<tesivo> (e poi anche "starting LighDM Display Manager FAIL")
<jester-> rozzilla: alura? non riavviare nè
<tesivo> (como posso fare jester?)
<rozzilla> jester-,
<rozzilla> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<rozzilla> DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<jester-> tesivo: parti in ripristino, al menu vai in tty (shell root) con supporto rete
<jester-> rozzilla: ok sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> rozzilla: sudo update-grub
<rozzilla> jester-,
<rozzilla> primo comando
<rozzilla> stesso erroe
<rozzilla> errore
<jester-> tesivo: quindi apt-get install gdm e lo metti a default quando chiede
<jester-> rozzilla: dai il secondo e prova a riavviare
<rozzilla> ora non posso, ti tengo aggiornato cmq
<jester-> rozzilla: sperando che non sia sminchiata mbr
<tesivo> (sono entrato nella modalità di ripristino)
<tesivo> (ok provo)
<tesivo> (mi è uscita la schermata configuring gdm)
<rozzilla> jester-, c'è un modo per sapere ora, con pc acceso, se è partito l'mbr?
<jester-> tesivo: vai sopra a gdm con le frecce e batti enter
<jester-> rozzilla: no, riavviare e sperare
<tesivo> (ok)
<tesivo> (ha finito, ora?)
<jester-> rozzilla: il .cfg lo ha generato?
<jester-> tesivo: riavvia normale
<Miriam> Buongiorno a tutti
<rozzilla> jester-, come faccio a saperlo?
<tesivo> (digito reboot?)
<jester-> rozzilla: dando sudo update-grub vedi che fa
<Miriam> ho un problema nell'installazione di xubuntu
<jester-> Miriam: dica
<Miriam> innanzitutto grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Miriam> sto cercando di installarlo, arriva fino all'inserimento dei nomi e si blocca
<rozzilla> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/752617/
<Miriam> non mi permette più di cliccare su continua ... nonostante tutto sembra che ogni tanto la macchina lavori
<rozzilla> jester-, cosa ne pensi?
<jester-> rozzilla: hai una mint canniblaiizata sul disco?
<tesivo> (è rimasto ancora l'errore 2starting automatic crash generation")
<jester-> Miriam: iso scaricata da?
<tesivo> (l'altro errore si è risolto)
<rozzilla> jester-, praticamente ho installato mate, e mint mi ha invaso il pc..
<jester-> tesivo: arriva alla finestra di login?
<rozzilla> jester-, ovunque
<Miriam> il vostro sito
<jester-> Miriam: me lo linki?
<tesivo> (no, mi mostra una scermata nera con degli ok a destra, a parte per l'errore che ti dicevo che mi da FAIL)
<Miriam> non lo ricordo ... me lo indichi che magari ho sbagliato a scaricare
<jester-> rozzilla: guarda se hai /etc/linuxmint
<rozzilla> jester-, no
<jester-> rozzilla: mate sarebbe?
<rozzilla> un fork di gnome
<Miriam> ci sei?
<jester-> Miriam: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<jester-> Miriam: quanta ram hai
<Miriam> penso 516 k
<jester-> rozzilla: e che centra con linuxmint
<rozzilla> jester-, è un ambiente grafico alternativo a gnome 3
<jester-> Miriam: allora prendi xubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso    controlli md5 sum e la masterizzi
<rozzilla> jester-, e funziona anche su ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> rozzilla: non riesco a capire che cazzo cerca di mint in /etc
<jester-> rozzilla: male che vada hai il menu un po a cazzo
<rozzilla> jester-, il grub dici?
<jester-> rozzilla: winzoz e ubuntu li ha messi
<rozzilla> jester-, sì
<Miriam> perdona l'ignoranza cosa intendi x controlli md5
<rozzilla> jester-, ti saluto, stacco ci risentiamo domani  ;)
<rozzilla> jester-, grazie per il tuo aiuto
<tesivo> (no, mi mostra una scermata nera con degli ok a destra, a parte per l'errore che ti dicevo che mi da FAIL)
<jester-> rozzilla: hai ppa di mint o simile?
<jester-> tesivo: arriva al login o alla shell?
<jester-> !md5sum | Miriam
<ubot-it> Miriam: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tesivo> (no, non arriva al login, credo sia la shell)
<jester-> Miriam: nella pagina download in cima c'è md5sum e dentro ci sono i codici
<tesivo> (si è la shell, ho visto con google immagini)
<jester-> tesivo: allora dai user e pass e loggati
<Miriam> provo
<Miriam> speriamo in bene
<jester-> tesivo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Miriam> ma non capisco perchè si blocca
<tesivo> primo prima alt + f1?
<Miriam> quando li devo mettere i codici
<tesivo> (perchè sennò non posso loggarmi)
<jester-> Miriam: magari un errore nel cd o la grafica, per quello ti faccio prendere alternate
<jester-> !md5sun | Miriam leggi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5sun'
<jester-> !md5sum | Miriam leggi
<ubot-it> Miriam leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tesivo> (ok ha concluso, ora?),
<tesivo> (ha concluso la seguente riga di codice: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<tesivo> (riavvio?)
<Valgio63> Salve, qualcuno sa dirmi quale deve essre la login e password per il terminale ctrl+alt+F2?
<tesivo> (ho risolto il mio problema grazie a questa guida: http://www.darioghilardi.com/it/post/20110428/risolvere-il-problema-checking-battery-state-al-boot-ubuntu-natty-1104 . grazie mille jester!!!!!!alla prossima bye bye)
<Valgio63> Forse devo spiegarmi meglio? devo forzare il caricamento dei driver proprietari, Qualcuno mi ha detto come fare ma non mi ha detto che mi chiede login e password!! Quelle con cui entro di solito non vanno.
<jester-> Valgio63: sono il tuo user e la relativa pass
<Valgio63> Diavolo!!! Mi dice che sono errate!
<jester-> Valgio63: quali driver devi forzare
<Valgio63> I driver ATI fglrx
<jester-> Valgio63: sono le stesse che usi per entrare di solito
<jester-> Valgio63: driver esterni?
<jester-> Valgio63: user lo vedi, la pass no ma l a prende
<Valgio63> Cioè quella che mi propone all'avvio (Valter) ela pssw che uso per sudo?
<jester-> Valgio63: si
<Valgio63> No driver proprietari. Ho una scheda ati che si rifiuta di funzionare a dovere sull'uscita DVI
<jester-> Valgio63: i proprietari intendevo ma èer caricarli serve che siano in xorg.vonf
<jester-> xorg.conf
<jester-> non lo hai fatto generare dal tool ati?
<Valgio63> Sono già installati, ma Ubuntu si ostina a caricare gli Xorgfree Radeon e ati
<jester-> Valgio63: ok comincia ad entre in grafica
<jester-> entrare
<Valgio63> No, ho installato per prima cosa quelli dal Repository
<Valgio63> ovvero?
<jester-> Valgio63: riesci a entrare o no
<Valgio63> Sto imparando..:)))
<jester-> Valgio63: intendo de hai l'ambiente desktop
<Valgio63> Certo che sono in desktop, mi funzionano anche gli effetti 3d e il cubu rotante ma solo sulla VGA, con la DVI si spegne e si riaccende da solo il monitor appena provo anche ad aprire una finestara!!!
<Valgio63> finestra
<jester-> Valgio63: lsmod | grep radeon
<Valgio63> è Una Radeon 9200 agp
<Valgio63> radeon                900524  3  ttm                    65184  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         40971  1 radeon drm                   184164  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper i2c_algo_bit           13184  1 radeon
<jester-> Valgio63: sta usando il radeon e il 3d è attivo, cosa intendi per dvi, il doppio monitor?
<Valgio63> Nono, intendo l'uscita DVI che mi va sull'ingresso HDMI. è quella cha si incasina ( ma che ha anche la risoluzione fullhd!)
<jester-> Valgio63: collefando solo la tv?
<jester-> collegando*
<Valgio63> ciè solo l'HDMI senza la VGA?
<Valgio63> Idem con patatine
<jester-> Valgio63: con un monitor o 2
<jester-> Valgio63: pc fisso o partatile
<Valgio63> E' proprio così che l'ho scoperto. Con Winzzoz usavo solo l'HDMI (in effetti è un'uscita VDI con il cavo adattatore per l'HDMI) ed andava da dio. Quando ho installano il Natty 11.04 è cominciato il problema.
<Valgio63> Fisso un monitor.
<jester-> hai la 11.o4?
<Valgio63> o si jea!!! E  non penso che passerò alla 11.10, non mi piace l'unity. Preferisco il vecchio Gnome 2
<jester-> Valgio63: prova con la live della 11.10 mi sa che hai casianto e accavallato driver
<jester-> Valgio63: il gnomo normale c'è anche sulla 11.10 basta installare gnome-session-fallback
<Valgio63> Ma funziona con tutti gli effetti come il mio( cubo, finestra che fiammeggia etc??)
<jester-> Valgio63: e perhè non dovrebbe
<jester-> Valgio63: comincia a fare un test con la live
<Valgio63> Scusa non avevo visto la riga sopra!! Già provato con il live, idem con patatne arrosto!!
<jester-> Valgio63: la tua scheda va con radeon open, ati non svliluppa piu
<Valgio63> In effetti ho trovato dei drive per suse e novell, se ben rcordo ora guardo.
<jester-> forse serve un xorg.org ad-oc
<Valgio63> Ho trovato qualcosa a giro. Sul vecchio si poteva "Sbloccare" delle righe di codice in Xorg.conf che ereano appotsa per l'RV280 che "guida la 9200 agp, ma con l'avvento di KMS e i nuovi xOrg Radeon Xorg.conf è praticamente vuoto. Se sapessi come  e cosa scriverci lo farei:
<Valgio63> Eccol'ho ritrovati:The latest version of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following Linux distributions:      Red Hat Enterprise Linux suite     Novell/SuSE product suite
<jester-> Valgio63: fai una ricerca sui forum it e en
<jester-> Valgio63: i driver ati li sviluppa la comunità linux
<jester-> ati ha mollato le specifiche e se ne frega, sarà roba vecchia
<Valgio63> Beh, nuovissima non è...come me ed il mio pc.
<jester-> Valgio63: intendevo vecchio il driver
<Valgio63> Ho provato a cercare di contattare qualcuno di xOrg ma non ho avuto un granchè di risposte......e l'ingese per me è ostico. Ho studiato Tedesco e sono passati 30 anni!!
<Valgio63> Ti ho detto che stò imparando! Comincio adesso ad apprezzare Linux e più vado avanti e più mi piace
<Valgio63> Quit
<opale> buona sera a tutti
<opale> come si fa a smagrire un file system?
<filo1234> opale: detto in italiano?
<opale> ciao filo1234 , avevo 5 GB per il file system e adesso 100 MB
<filo1234> opale: si ma non capisco...quale filesystem? avevi e poi come l'hai riempito?
<filo1234> spiegati
<pdn> ciao sul dekstop ubuntu non vedo più la x - per chiudere le finestre o ridurre
<pdn> solo su ubuntu2d mi riconpaiono
<opale> filo1234, l'istallazione di ubuntu l'ho fatta con tre partizioni: system; home; swap
<opale> filo1234,  ora con un po di aggirnamenti e qualche istallazione mi è rimasto poco
<opale> filo1234, sul file system. mentre la home ha GB da vendere
<filo1234> si ma scusa tu hai dato a / 5GB?
<filo1234> cosa pretendi scusa...il sistema richiede circa 5GB minimo
<filo1234> quello ch etu chiami file system è la /
<opale> filo1234, caspita.....io pensavo che natty non fosse così grande
<filo1234> riduci un po' la home e dai qualche Gb in più alla /
<opale> filo1234, graziè per la delucidazione adesso provo a spostare e ingrassare . Grazie per la delucidazione
<filo1234> prego
<Piter85> ciao ragazzi.. devo aggiungere nuove system call nel kernel.. nel file "arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_32.h " NR_syscalls sta per il numero massimo di systemcall che posso avere o il numero di systemcall che ho adesso nel sistema? p.s. (kernel 2.6.38-2)
<HoldenC> Piter85, hmm... ma questo e' il canale di supporto ad ubuntu...
<HoldenC> Piter85, comunque c'e' un esempio di come fare nel silberschatz
<Piter85> HoldenC: grazie ci do una guardata
<helpmeita> driver per accedere a internet ubuntu 11.10 non mi visualizza il wireless ???????
<helpmeita> ubuntu 11.10
<helpmeita> problemi con la linea
<helpmeita> wifi wireless
<helpmeita> only english
<helpmeita> italiani?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<helpmeita> sorry
<helpmeita> thx
<marc0lino> sera
<nightfall> Ciao a tutti
<marc0lino> ce'qualcunno che smanetta con vmware / ubuntu?
<frey123> aiuto il pc si riavvia in continuazione
<marc0lino> dopo un upgrade di kernel della macchina fisica con sopra vmware server 2 ... sulla macchina virtuale ho una marea di pachetti che vanno persi
<marc0lino> e non capisco a cosa sia dovuto cio
<nightfall> ho ubuntu 11.10 con unity.. come posso aggiungere app nella barra in alto?
<frey123> non arriva neanche al grubloader
<frey123> aiuto, il mio pc si riavvia in continuazione, ho fatto delle modifiche nelle partizioni come altre volte ma ora non mi parte piu nulla
<helpmeita> scusatemi ma nn ho capito bene cosa fare nn stò scherzando
<frey123> il pc parte non arriva neanche al grub di ubuntu e si riavvia
<frey123> l'unica cosa che posso fare è andare nel bios o fare il boot da live di ubuntu quindi posso sistemare qualcosa
<bobbybong> frey123, hai brasato tutto
<frey123> cioè?
<bobbybong> !grub | frey123 vedi se riesci a risolvere reinstallando grub
<ubot-it> frey123 vedi se riesci a risolvere reinstallando grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<frey123> mi è venuta in mnentequesta idea e sto giust
<frey123> provando ora se funziona
<frey123> ho fatto il check disk e non mi da errori
<frey123> ma il test della memoria non me lo fa fare
<frey123> c'è qualcosda che è possibile fare per salvare tutto? o l'unica cosa che posso fare è salvare i dati smontando l'hard disk e usarlo come hdd su un altro pc?
<frey123> ma non capisco il perè di sta cosach
<frey123> l'ho fatto anche altre volte
<bobbybong> da live recuperi i dati ma se leggi i link che ti ho passato forse risolvi
<frey123> e non solo su questo pc
<bobbybong> poi fai te
<helpmeita> se scarico ubuntu 8.10 risolvo il problema della rete definitivamente
<bobbybong> la 8.10 non è più supportata scarica la 10.04
<helpmeita> ho cancellato windows se riparto da ubuntu 10.04 risolvo
<bobbybong> prova cancellare windows se non si sa usare bene linux non è una mossa intelligente
<helpmeita> grazie
<helpmeita> quindi ho finito di usare il pc
<bobbybong> !wiki | helpmeita, c'è un sacco di documentazione
<ubot-it> helpmeita, c'è un sacco di documentazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<helpmeita> devostudiare praticamente è un esame
<frey123> bobbybong, grazie ha funzionato il metodo che stavo gia provando xd cmq grazie del supporto
<frey123> ora non mi trova winzozz come al solito ma ormai è un'abitudine XD ora risolvo
<frey123> grazie come al solito su questo cnale si puo sempre contare ciaooo
<scoobydoo> salve a tutti
<scoobydoo> ho un problema con unity su ubuntu 11.10 è scomparso il launcher e il pannello superiore. In pratica quando mi loggo ho un pannello vuoto da cui non posso lanciare nulla
<scoobydoo> neppure un terminale, l'unica cosa che posso fare è terminare la sessione con ctrl+alt+canc oppure una alt+Fn per passare ad una shell
<scoobydoo> mi sapete dare un'indicazione?
<davyde> buonasera gente ma come si fa a far partire grub in automatico? senza attendere sempre i 9 secondi?
<bobbybong> davyde, devi editare /etc/default/grub e fare update-grub
<alecv> buonasera
<davyde> grazie bobbybong
<cangaceiro> sera
<cangaceiro> non riesco a risolvere un problema con un disco esterno che, qualunque cosa cerchi di fare mi dice filesystem montato in sola lettura, viceversa nessun problema con una pendrive
<gixi> salve,ho un pc con due hard d.su uno xp e sull'altro che era vuoto ho installato poco fa ubuntu11.10.all'avvio non mi da nessuna opzione x passare a xp ma parte in auto ubuntu cosa posso fare per poter scegliere sistema operativo?
<gixi> aggiungo che ho installato startup manager ma non mi da opzione per xp!!
<Piter85> prova a premere shift durante lo startup
<gixi> ci provo ora grazie...
<Piter85> sulla 11.10 startup manager mi pare che non funziona mi pare che si chiama Grub Customizer  il sostituto
<gixi> stavo x riavviare ma ti rispondo prima...non posso dire che non mi funzioni startup ,semplicemente non vede,xp
<Piter85> ah il grub te lo mostra allora
<gixi> no parte in auto ubuntu...startup si apre bene mi chiede cosa voglio mettere come boot ma poi non mki da xp questo intendo
<Piter85> prova a installare Grub Customizer vedi se è disattivata la linea relativa a XP
<gixi> non lo trovo customizer ma solo grand unifier bootloader
<gixi> come alternativa a startup
<Piter85> ehm non mi pare che ci sia nei repository ufficiali
<Piter85> devi aggiungere la sorgente software
<gixi> lo cerco su internet magari ..
<Piter85> anche io avevo problemi col grub poi ho tolto startup manager e messo quello ed ora va ok
<gixi> avrai capito ke non sono affatto pratico di ubuntu :) cmq ora vedo di trovarlo
<Piter85> cmq lo startup che dici tu si chiama grub
<Piter85> ;)
<gixi> forse ho trovato ora provo ad inst da terminale
<lorenzo> salve, mi serve una mano, ho la parte destra dello schermo tagliata, e non dipende dal monitor...
<Piter85> lorenzo: forse è un problema di risoluzione?
<lorenzo> Piter85, no la risoluzione è quella giusta...
<Piter85> lorenzo: se hai un fisso sei sicuro di aver provato con il tasto di configurazione automatica?
<lorenzo> Piter85, sì...
<Piter85> quando hai installato ubuntu non ti ha fatto installare i driver aggiuntivi della scheda video?
<lorenzo> Piter85, in realtà ho cambiato monitor, quello di prima andava bene...
<Piter85> che scheda video hai?
<lorenzo> Piter85, non lo so, non me la ricordo mai... :)
<Piter85> lorenzo: "lspci | grep VGA" da terminale
<Piter85> senza virgolette
<gixi_> piter85: ho installato grub customizer ma niente da fare,mi chiede di scegliere una partizione e poi si blocca,ho dovuto riavviare prima
<lorenzo> Piter85, :) certo
<lorenzo> Piter85, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<Piter85> gixi_ ci mette un pò di secondi a caricare il file di configurazione.. o si blocca proprio?
<gixi_> è fermo da minuti
<Piter85> eh allora non so
<Piter85> se non ti risponde nessuno prova a scrivere sul forum di ubuntu-it.org
<gixi_> ok faccio solo un altra prova poi chiedo aiuto al forum grazie piter
<lorenzo> Piter85, l'ho mandato l'output eh :)
<Piter85> lo so lorenzo
<lorenzo> ok, :)
<Piter85> lorenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti prova a vedere qua c'è una domanda sullo schermo non centrato
<Piter85> ciao gixi_ figurati
<Piter85> vado anche io
<gixi_> piter85 : ora sta andando ma non vede nemmeno lui xp....il bello che non è scomparso,ubuntu dalla home lo vede come un disk esterno
<Piter85> ma riesci ad andarci dentro e vedere i file?
<gixi_> si adesso si
<Piter85> intendo dentro la partizione di xp da ubuntu
<cangaceiro> ciao non rieco a capire per quale ragione un hd estero mi si apre in sola lettura mentre con la live tutto ok
<gixi_> ho solo provato a cercare tipo una foto che avevo per fare una prova e me la dava
<Piter85> nn so gixi_ prova sul forum o qui se qualcunaltro ti risponde
<gixi_> ok grazie lo stesso ciao piter
<Piter85> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-29
<uragano2> Buonasera, ho installato le glib 2.31 su natty (tramite make install). Ora sto installando le atk, ma quando faccio ./configure mi dice "checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0...  *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.31.0, but GLIB (2.28.6) *** was found!"
<uragano2> come faccio a rimuovere la versione 2.28,6?
<sin> hola!ho bisogno d'aiuto
<sin> non so cosa ho fatto ma non riesco più a vedere nessun comando sul mio desk.anche muovendo tutto .ho ubuntu 11.10
<sin> ci siete?
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> come modifico un link nel menù presente su unity?
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<polis> ciao
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rozzilla> mi hanno dato un hard disk che non viene più riconosciuto dal computer
<rozzilla> quindi mi hanno chiesto se con linux era possibile recuperare qualcosa
<rozzilla> io ho provato a collegarlo, ma non ubuntu non mi ha visto nulla
<rozzilla> poi ho provato con   lsusb, ma nemmeno così
<rozzilla> nulla
<rozzilla> che voi sappiate esiste qualche metodo per tentare un recupero?
<piro80> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<raff0z> ciao a tutti
<piro80> ho un problema installando xubuntu 9.04 a termine installazione provo ad aggiornare il sistema ma non lo permette cosa può essere
<mikunos> come mai i suoni della chat non si sentono?
<raff0z> ho un problema con brasero ... non mi masterizza un file che ho creato in precedenza (creando due files toc e bin )
<raff0z> era un cd audio
<raff0z> ed ora non ho più il cd ma mi serve di rimasterizzare quei files che ha creato
<raff0z> qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<piro80> c'è nessssuuuuuunoooooo
<raff0z> prova da terminale piro80
<raff0z> sudo apt-get upgrade
<raff0z> e vedi che ti dice
<piro80> provato sembra che effettui l'update ma alla fine mi che impossibile effettuarlo
<piro80> ho provato anche con kupuntu stessa cosa
<raff0z> vai qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e scrivi tutto quello che è uscito dal comando di apt-get upgrade
<raff0z> fai il paste e poi mandami il link qua
<piro80> ok adesso sto rifacendo l'installazione di xubuntu, chiedevo aiuto adesso perchè magari dovevo variare qualcosa nell'istallazione
<piro80> comunque procedo con l'installazione
<raff0z> a non te lo so dire a me è andata sempre bene :D
<mkvubuntu> mkv ciao a tutti c'e' un programma migliore di vlc kaffeine e mplayer per vedere un filmato non a scatti? grazie
<piro80> anche a me questa e la prima volta che mi da questo problema
<piro80> ho pensato che possa essere queto pc che è vecchio  e di un mio amico e con xp andava lendo ho installato xubuntu ed e rinato solo che se non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti non riesco a sentire nemmeno gli mp3
<piro80> comunque grazie raff0z
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti, ho un problema non parte synaptic
<ziosam78> lanciandolo da terminale mi dice terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ziosam78> ho provato a googoleggiare ma non ho trovato soluzioni
<ziosam78> eheheh ciao jester :)
<ziosam78> prima andava synaptic e non software center...adesso il contrario
<ziosam78> il problema del softaware center era dato da qualcosa legato all'utente .... avevo creato un nuovo utente (su tuo consiglio) e dopo un po' di casino avevo risolto
<ziosam78> niente....il forum di ubuntu non mi aiuta e google mi parla di c++ ma non trovo soluzioni
<enrylinux> synaptic lo hai installato tu
<ziosam78> enrylinux: no, era installato di default
<enrylinux> quindi synaptic non si apre
<ziosam78> enrylinux: no..zero nè come utente nè con sudo nè come root
<K99Brain> lo fa anche a me... ziosam78, ma perchè vuoi usare synaptic?
<ziosam78> K99Brain: non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare...
<ziosam78> K99Brain: cioè deve funzioanre e punto...potrei non usarlo, ma non vedo perchè no
<K99Brain> ziosam78, non lo so, forse un bug. Però c'è il software-center
<raff0z> cmq piro80 quando hai installato e fatto partire prova da terminale quel comando e scrivimelo sul paste
<K99Brain> quello funziona
<ziosam78> si oftware center funziona...installare o rimuovere da terminale funziona....ma cazz, perchè synaptic no?
<ziosam78> so che potrei farne a meno, ma se c'è deve andare.
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, mi indicate un programma per acquisire immagini da uno scanner?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: xsane o simplescan
<ziosam78> risolto...non ci credo
<Drizamanuber> grazie jester-
<mikunos> Qualcuno mi sa indicare perchè la chat su Ubuntu 11.10 non suona!?
<ziosam78> ho dovuto aprire "accesso universale" attivare "lettore schermo" poi disattivarlo e far partire synaptic che adesso funziona...non ho parole e non capisco il perchè
<Drizamanuber> qualche novità con i driver proprietari di ati radeon per ubuntu 11.10?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non esistono piu driver proprietari
<ziosam78> avevo letto qualcosa qualche giorno fa ma non ricordo dove...forse su chimera
<Drizamanuber> ah ecco!!!
<ziosam78> i miei vanno si e no
<jester-> Drizamanuber: ati non fa piu una cippa, ha mollato lo sviluppo alla cominità linics
<ziosam78> io ogni tanto ho crash momentanei e menu a discesa che si fanno i fatti loro ma non riesco a risolvere
<gianiaz> ciao, so che può sembrare una domanda assurda, ma non riesco a trovare nelle voci di menu di firefox l'about per verificarne la versione (forse l'hanno tolto in una delle ultime?)
<gianiaz> mi date una mano?
<ziosam78> già che sono qui, qualcuno sa come mai nei segnalibri di firefox non riesco a vedere le icone delle cartelle a prescindere dal tema utilizzato?
<jester-> gianiaz: la vedi da menu help
<gianiaz> jester, ma tu ce l'hai questo menu?
<jester-> about firefox
<gianiaz> io non lo vedo +
<enrylinux> informazioni di firefox
<ziosam78> gianiaz: Aiuto- informazioni du firefox
<jester-> gianiaz: se non  hai i menu scoprili
<gianiaz> cioè?
<jester-> gianiaz: hai menu file edit e palle varie?
<gianiaz> si quelli si
<ziosam78> scappo, ciao a tutti, il lavoro chiama
<gianiaz> l'ultimo è strumenti
<jester-> gianiaz: clicca help e poi about firefox
<gianiaz> jesteer non ce l'ho
<gianiaz> lo so che dovrebbe essere li
<gianiaz> ma io il menu help non ce l'ho +
<gianiaz> scusate
<gianiaz> chiuso per errore
<jester-> gianiaz: rinomina la cartella .firefox, chiudi e riapri firefox che avrai fatto qualche manovra strana
<gianiaz> niente, come non detto, ho chiuso e riaperto firefox
<gianiaz> e ora il menu è ricomparso
<gianiaz> grazie :-)
<riccardo88> salve a tutti
<enrylinux> su ubuntu 11.10 mi succede che digitando velocemente le doppie non le prende è normale
<riccardo88> cristian_c ho reinstallato ubuntu, ora riesco a collegarmi con il cavo... ma quella rognosa della scheda wireless... non vuole attivarsi
<gianiaz> devo andare, ciao
<cristian_c> riccardo88, è già un passo in avanti :)
<jester-> riccardo88: che scheda monti
<riccardo88> jester- il modulo wieless è una broadcom bcm4311 come ha detto cristian_c è un modello rognoso
<jester-> riccardo88: driver esterni che driver consiglia
<riccardo88> jester- non ne ho idea
<jester-> riccardo88: impostazioni di sistema/driver aggiuntivi
<riccardo88> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/753492/
<cristian_c> riccardo88, più che altro è rognoso il fatto di avere una scheda ethernet anch'essa broadcom
<jester-> riccardo88: attiva l'altro non lo sta
<riccardo88> jester- non ho altro driver... e non so dove prenderlo.. mi dava solo STA
<jester-> riccardo88: spe
<cristian_c> ma in driver aggiuntivi era presenten quest'opzione, giusto?
<cristian_c> *presente
<riccardo88> cristian_c: si solo il driver STA... quando avevo la versione coala mi aveva fatto scaricare un'altro driver... ma non mi ricordo come avevo fatto
<jester-> riccardo88: segui questa procedura, vai di copia incolla http://paste.ubuntu.com/753495/
<riccardo88> jester-  bene vi faccio sapere
<riccardo88> jester- ti do il link dei risultati dei comandi che mi hai dato...
<jester-> riccardo88: non serve se non hai visto errori
<riccardo88> jester- si ci sono errori
<jester-> riccardo88: dati uno per uno?
<riccardo88> si
<jester-> riccardo88:  fa vedere
<riccardo88> i risultati sono tutti nel link
<jester-> riccardo88: incolla il link
<Marcofe> cristian_c riccardo88  ciao :)
<riccardo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753502/
<Marcofe> cristian_c ancora problemi col wifi?
<cristian_c> Marcofe, io?
<Marcofe> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo di aver avuto problemi col wifi recentemente
<jester-> riccardo88: hai software centrer o synapic aperto
<riccardo88> marcofe: si , ho reinstallato il sitema... almeno ora mi collego con il ethernet
<Marcofe> forse era riccardo88 ....
<jester-> riccardo88: chiudi software center
<Marcofe> cristian_c  a vero parlavo con te dei mie problemi col wifi e riccardo88 aveva i miei stessi problemi XD
<Marcofe> confusionnnn
<Marcofe> :D
<riccardo88> jester- non ho nulla aperto solo la chat ed il terminale
<jester-> riccardo88: allora apri software center e installa b43-fwcutter
<riccardo88> jester- fatto
<jester-> riccardo88: sei ancora nella cartella /broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver?
<riccardo88> jester- si
<jester-> riccardo88: allora rifai da sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<riccardo88> jester- anche gli altri due comandi finali? o solo questo che mi hai dato
<jester-> tutti
<jester-> riccardo88: poi fai vedere cosa risponde iwconfig
<riccardo88> jester-  se mi dai l'indirizzo di posta ti mando due bottiglie di vino dei colli di luni... perchè mi hai appena fixato il problema più rognoso...
<jester-> :D
<jester-> driver aggiuntivi canna a individuare il driver
<riccardo88> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/753511/
<jester-> riccardo88: dovrebbe andare
<riccardo88> jester- cmq mi dice no wireless extentions
<riccardo88> *extensions
<jester-> riccardo88: wlan0 c'è
<jester-> riccardo88: sudo rfkill list
<riccardo88> jester- si c'è
<jester-> quella è la wifi
<riccardo88> jester- è tutto su no nella rfkill
<jester-> riccardo88: dovresti avere la wifi nell'icona rete
<riccardo88> jester- si ora mi si è accesa la scheda wireless... grazie mille..
<jester-> riccardo88: sudo rfkill unblock all    che male non fa
<riccardo88> jester-  fatto ora provo a scollegare il cavo di rete e usare il wireless
<jester-> ok
<corsairtux> ragazzi sto aiutando un mio amico che dopo un aggiornamento ha avuto un problema.
<corsairtux> con l'audio.. in poche parole non funziona più
<riccardo88> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto ( jester- , marcofe , cristian_c)
<corsairtux> sono andato nelle impostazioni audio e nella scheda hw non spunta nessuna scheda audio..
<corsairtux> invece sul mio computer ne spuntano due..
<corsairtux> come fare per risolvere???
<jester-> corsairtux: reinstalla alsa e pulseaduio
<corsairtux> jester-, ovvero che comandi devo dare ?
<jester-> corsairtux: fallo da software center o ancora meglio synapatic e reinstalli tutta la roba alsa e pulseudio
<corsairtux> ok
<corsairtux> vediamo che succede
<corsairtux> grazie
<corsairtux> jester-,  ho reinstallato tutto da synaptic
<corsairtux> ma non è cambiato
<corsairtux> riavvio?
<jester-> corsairtux: prova a riavviare
<gbfrigo> vaed ichadevo chiedere aiuto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | gbfrigo
<ubot-it> gbfrigo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Romano86> ciao a tutti
<Romano86> ho un problema con l'acquisizione video
<glpiana> Romano86, illustralo
<piro80> ciao a tutti
<Romano86> ho un ads tech instant videompx
<Romano86> ma non me lo riconosce
<piro80> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti di xubuntu 9.04 non mi fa aggiornare ne il sistema ne la lingua ne codec niente
<glpiana> Romano86, è collegato ora?
<Romano86> si
<jester-> piro80: non è piu supportata
<glpiana> Romano86, apri un terminale, scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Romano86
<ubot-it> Romano86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<piro80> capito ma ho un pc vecchio un pentium 3 mi puoi consigliare qualcosa
<Romano86> è ho attaccata una telecamera
<jester-> piro80: xubuntu o lubuntu 11.104 0 11.10
<Romano86> fatto
<K99Brain> piro80, prova la 10.04
<jester-> 11.04
<piro80> provato ma va lento il pc
<glpiana> Romano86, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it riguardo a pastebin, segui le istruzioni e dacci il link alla pagina
<jester-> piro80: mettici puppylinux
<K99Brain> piro80, anche la lubuntu hai provato?
<glpiana> Romano86, non i privato per cortesia
<glpiana> *in
<piro80> si  ho provatu lubuntu 11.04
<K99Brain> piro80, non è che puoi pretendere molto da un pc di 10 anni...
<piro80> si infatti ma di un mio amico e con xp ha un po di problemi volevo installare linux per velocizzarlo un po
<jester-> piro80: sarebbe come portare la nonna novantenne in discoteca
<K99Brain> ma neanche xp credo che ci vada su un P3
<piro80> certo capico bene
<Romano86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753537/
<piro80> scusate l'ignoranza ma cos'è puppylinux
<jester-> piro80: sistema linux minimale per pc datati
<glpiana> Romano86, ora digita: lsmod              e metti pure questo su pastebin
<jester-> piro80: se non va con quello rimane solo la discarica
<piro80> questo dovrebbe andare
<piro80> ma è semplice da utilizzare visto che questo mio amico ha utilizzato sempre e solo windows
<jester-> piro80: http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<Romano86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753539/
<jester-> piro80: provalo che costa nada
<piro80> ok grazie anche se adesso stavo vedendo che non ho mai installato xubuntu 11.04 o provato lubuntu
<Romano86> glpiana: potrebbe essere un problema della telecamera?
<glpiana> Romano86, facciamo una prova, scrivi: sudo modprobe bttv
<glpiana> Romano86, poi scrivi: dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<piro80> cosa mi consigliate di installare il pupp o xubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> piro80, provali entrambi e scelgi
<glpiana> *scegli
<Romano86> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753542/
<glpiana> Romano86, prova ora l'ambaradan con qualche programma. mi pare possa lavorare con vlc. vedi se va dopo il caricamento di sto driver
<piro80> come pc è un pentium 3 con 256 di ram un hd 40gb
<glpiana> piro80, se ha un lettore cd, provale entrambe e decidi di conseguenza
<glpiana> a più tardi
<corsairtux> jester-, dopo il riavvio non è cambiato niente
<jester-> piro80: prova xubuntu e lubuntu. li puoi installare da repo senza rifare l'installazione, il sistema è sempre lo stesso, cambia l'ambiente grafico che ciuccia meno
<corsairtux> l'audio non funziona e nemmeno la scheda appare nelle configurazioni..
<jester-> corsairtux: prima andava?
<corsairtux> no
<jester-> corsairtux: mai andata?
<piro80> si ho il lettore il problema che ho un solo cd vuoto
<corsairtux> jester-, prima dell'aggiornamento che ha fatto qualche tempo fa l'auidio gli funzionava
<jester-> piro80: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop poi scegli a login
<piro80>  si puo fare grande questa non la sapevo
<jester-> corsairtux: non penso sia problema di aggiornamenti ma di qualche minchiata fatta magari in buona fede
<jester-> corsairtux: hai gnome?
<corsairtux> boh non lo so
<corsairtux> ha unity
<jester-> corsairtux: comincia a dar unity --reset
<corsairtux> lo sto aituando tramite teamviewer
<jester-> corsairtux: se persiste prova a installare gnome-session-fallback e ad usare gnome classico
<Romano86> glpiana mi apre solo la webcam
<piro80> non me lo permette non so se devo aggiungere la distro
<Romano86> glpiana potrebbe essere un problema di telecamera?
<jester-> piro80: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop anche, poi hai 3 ambienti grafici
<piro80> perchè mi dice che è già la versione più recente
<jester-> piro80: non è unìaltra distro, è solo la grafica
<jester-> piro80: hai già xubuntu-desktop?
<jester-> piro80: il sistema è comune
<piro80> si però la versione 9.04
<jester-> piro80: della 9.04 non ti fa mettere piu nulla, i repo sono out
<jester-> piro80: comunque è pc da puppy
<piro80> quindi per passare alla 11.04 o 10.04 devo comunque farla partire da cd?
<jester-> piro80: si se non vuoi fare piu passaggi
<piro80> ossia
<jester-> per arrivare alla 11.04 sono 4 e con quel pc impiegheresti una settimana
<piro80> capito in definitiva ho un solo cd vuoto mi consigli puppy o xubuntu 11.04
<jester-> piro80: 9.04>9.10>10.04 etc etcetera
<piro80> capito jaster ma ha me non fa passare nemmeno dalla 9.04 ala 9.10
<jester-> piro80: boh puppy sarebbe la piu indicata per pc nonna 90enne
<piro80> hahaha grazie proverò subbito  ma come grafica e simile a gnome
<jester-> piro80: mi sa che non è piu supportata anche la 9.10
<jester-> piro80: la garfica è comunque simile
<jester-> grafica*
<riccardo88> jester- non odiarmi.. ho riavviato e mi ha bloccato tutto.. "sudo rfkill unblock all" non funziona...
<jester-> riccardo88: bloccato cosa
<riccardo88> jester- wireless lan diche soft e hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> uhm, strano
<jester-> riccardo88: sudo rfkill unblock all
<riccardo88> jester- gia fatto... ma non sblocca niente
<jester-> riccardo88: controlla il tastino wifi
<cristian_c> è come se le modifiche non fossero state salvate
<piro80> la distro di puppy va bene la 4.3.1
<jester-> piro80: prendi l'ultima
<riccardo88> jester- no aspetta.. ho gia fatto.. avevo spostato una cartella che non dovevo per paura che mia madre la cancellasse... ora è tornato apposto... ragazzi stavo gia lanciando il notebook dalla finestra
<piro80> dovrebbe essere la 5.2.2
<jester-> riccardo88: che cartella
<piro80> purtoppo io in inglese faccio schifo
<riccardo88> jester- si una cartella con scritto il nome del driver... appena l'ho rimessa nei documenti mi è tornato tutto normale.. boh vai a capire il mio computer.. haha
<riccardo88> jaester- sai come far a passare da un pc all'altro le pagine internet preferite?
<jester-> piro80: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<riccardo88> jester- sai come far a passare da un pc all'altro le pagine internet preferite?
<piro80> Download Slacko 5.3 from ibiblio.org questa giusto sono veramente una capra
<jester-> piro80: oppure http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm#lucidpuppy
<riccardo88> cristian_c: sai come far a passare da un pc all'altro le pagine internet preferite?
<piro80> ok
<cristian_c> riccardo88, ubuntu ti permette di farlo già all'atto di installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> cioè parlo dei profili
<cristian_c> quindi da ie a firefox, ecc..., ma anche le cartelle principali di windows
<riccardo88> cristian_c: non mi sono spiegato, devo passare delle pagine preferite salvate sul mac.. alla cartella preferiti di mozzilla sul notebook.. avevo provato a selezionare direttamente dalla cartella preferiti ma non funziona
<cristian_c> parli di safari?
<riccardo88> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> uhm, safari ti permette di salvare i preferiti?
<riccardo88> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> e come te li ha salvati?
<riccardo88> cristian_c: sia su barra che sul suo menu.. ma vorrei passare alcune pagine sul notebook.. per non stare a trascrivere indirizzi infiniti
<cristian_c> scusami, ma in che formato te li ha salvati?
<riccardo88> cristian_c: ha fatto in prattica una bibliotecha di indirizzi html
<cristian_c> ma non era meglio salvarli tutti in  una volta?
<riccardo88> si ma li mette in una spece di biblioteca di indirizzi sotto un nome dato per identificarli.. come se salvassi gli indirizzi dei sitiweb con ie
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano, fammi pensarer
<riccardo88> cristian_c: ho appena aperto la cartella tutti gli indirizzi sono salvati con .localstorage
<cristian_c> riccardo88, io non so cosa hai fatto ma bastava Archivio > Esporta preferiti
<riccardo88> sono due unità separate
<cristian_c> il resto mio sembra inutilmente complicato
<cristian_c> *mi
<riccardo88> il mac è fisso... l'ubuntu è sul notebook
<cristian_c> embè? :D
<riccardo88> cristian_c: sto provando con il vecchio copia e incolla
<cristian_c> ma perché?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> rendi complicata una cosa che invece è molto semplice
<riccardo88> cristian_c: perchè sono un nabbo con ubuntu.. chiedimi qualsiasi cosa di grafica ma come avrai capito con ubuntu a malapena so come installarlo
<cristian_c> riccardo88, allora segui il mio suggerimento :)
<corsairtux> jester-, niente abbiamo installato gnome ma non funziona.. si è stancato e credo che porterà il computer da qualche tecnico :-/ oppure reinstalla ubuntu da capo
<jester-> corsairtux: sigh
<riccardo88> cristian_c: vai con il pastebin delle istruzioni
<cristian_c> riccardo88, guarda che non è difficile, boh :O
<jester-> corsairtux: prova a installare gnome-alsamixer
<jester-> òp apri e vedi che fa
<cristian_c> Archivio > Esporta preferiti
<cristian_c> più semplice di così XD
<corsairtux> jester-, vediamo credo che ormai abbia perso le speranze.. comunque grazie di tutto :-)
<jester-> corsairtux: sempre che non sia morta la scheda
<riccardo88> cristian_c: O.O" ho tanto da imparare
<cristian_c> hai fatto?
<riccardo88> si
<cristian_c> ora hai un html che puoi importare in firefox
<Romano86> qualcuno può aiutarmi con LiVES?
<cristian_c> riccardo88, ma questo non è ubuntu, è mac os x :D
<cristian_c> ùromano86, già sentito questo nome
<cristian_c> *romano86
<Romano86> il mio o LiVES?
<riccardo88> cristian_c grazie ...
<cristian_c> riccardo88, quindi ora hai i tuoi preferiti in firefox, adesso?
<riccardo88> cristian_c sto cercando la cartella per inserire il file html
<polis> ciao
<cristian_c> riccardo88, anche questo è molto semplice
<cristian_c> vai su Organizza i segnalibri
<cristian_c> e importa
<polis> mi e comparso lo sfondo debian nel grub allavvio, io non lo messo, come si toglie
<cristian_c> Romano86, lives
<glpiana> Romano86, non ho mai usato lives e nemmeno una scheda di acquisizione come la tua. ma se vuoi vediamo di capire come farla andare
<riccardo88> cristian_C dov'è "organizza i segnalibri".. su firefox?.. perchè io non lo trovo
<cristian_c> nel menà Segnalibri
<glpiana> polis, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> *menù
<polis> 11.10
<polis> l ultima
<polis> avro installato qualcosa,manon ho smanettato col gruo
<polis> :(
<glpiana> polis, in seguito a cosa ti è apparsa sta schermata?
<cristian_c> sicuro
<riccardo88> si ok ho gia fatto grazie... corro a magnà.. che senno se raffredda tutto e mi linciano.. ciao a tutti e grazie
<polis> si e caricato
<polis> ubuntu
<glpiana> Romano86, ti ho già chiesto prima di non contattarmi in privato. grazie :)
<polis> subito il desktop
<polis> senza nessuan barra di caricamento come faceva prima
<Romano86> scusa
<Romano86> non pensavo che fossero messaggi privati
<polis> glpiana: pero' levoci del grub ci sono
<glpiana> Romano86, devi però spiegarmi tutto per bene, ovvero come sono collegate le varie periferiche in questione al pc
<Romano86> ma solo rivolti alla tua attenzione
<Romano86> perfetto
<cristian_c> è la stessa cosa :)
<glpiana> polis, ma che hai installato lo ricordi?
<polis> alsamixer per rispristinare audio
<polis> e funziona
<Romano86> allora al pc è collegato l'ads tech che ti dicevo prima, collegato via usb
<polis> e gnomecomon
<polis> common
<glpiana> polis, alsamixer è installato di default
<Romano86> a questo adattatore è collegata la telecamera panasonic tramite cavo rgb
<polis> è poi gnome common, ed ho disabiilitato ipv6
<glpiana> polis, intendi gnome-alsamixer?
<polis> alsamixer normale
<glpiana> polis, vabbè dai, apri un temrinale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<polis> ok
<glpiana> polis, non capisco perchè installare alsamixer quando è già installato di default
<polis> asp ho dato un comando
<polis> reload
<polis> finale
<glpiana> Romano86, quindi la telecamera comunica direttamente con l'adattatore
<Romano86> esatto
<Romano86> è in modalità ripresa
<glpiana> Romano86, per cui noi diamo per scontato che quella venga gestita dall'adattatore
<Romano86> in che senso gestita?
<polis> riavvio vediamo che succede
<polis> :D
<glpiana> Romano86, fai così, stacca l'adattatore, riattaccalo e scrivi: dmesg | tail          poi metti in pastebin
<Romano86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753579/
<polis> ciao
<polis> glpiana: so cosa è , instakllai linuxmint
<glpiana> Romano86, come hai installato lives?
<polis> melodice nel gruob pikkolino
<glpiana> polis, dopo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> dal software center
<Romano86> tramite ubuntu software center
<polis> quando si carica il grub dv ci sono le voci
<polis> ubuntu 1,99 linuxmint
<polis> grub*
<glpiana> Romano86, durante la prima configurazione ti ha dato tutti ok?
<polis> lo feci per instalalr eil meniu calssico ma non mi riusci
<Romano86> si
<glpiana> polis, hai installato mint dopo  ubuntu?
<polis> si
<polis> per aver eil menu calssico solo
<polis> la guida che mi h arovinato
<polis> è
<polis> http://www.lffl.org/2011/11/installiamo-mate-e-le-estensioni-di.html
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> polis, allora il grub al momento è gestito da mint. vuoi che lo gestisca ubutnu?
<cristian_c> polis, argh
<polis> si lo voglio com eprima
<Romano86> da lives mi fa aprire solo la periferica firewire dv(che non ho) e poi mi dice
<Romano86> LiVES could not find any firewire camera.
<Romano86> Please make sure your camera is switched on,
<Romano86> and check that you have read/write permissions for the camera device
<Romano86> (generally /dev/raw1394*).
<FloodBotIt1> Romano86: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Romano86> ok scusa
<polis> la guida che mi ha cambiato il tutto è http://www.lffl.org/2011/11/installiamo-mate-e-le-estensioni-di.html
<glpiana> Romano86, ma tu sei certo che lives supporti acquisizione da porte diverse da firewire?
<polis> am il menu classico come linux mint mai comparso
<polis> :(
<cristian_c> polis, installare mate da molti problemi
<glpiana> polis, scrivi in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l             e metti su pastebin
<polis> odio sta uniti
<polis> ok glpiana
<Romano86> no ma non sono riuscito a trovare una guida in italiano
<polis> http://pastebin.com/TgFth5xt
<glpiana> Romano86, te lo chiedo perchè ho installato il programma e vedo che fa riferimento solo a firewire ed eventualmente dvd/vcd
<SergiolinU> buongiorno
<Romano86> cavolo
<Romano86> non avreste un programma simile da consigliarmi?
<glpiana> polis, il primo disco che veine letto dal pc è quello con windows?
<Romano86> praticamente a me serve prendere l'immagine dalla telecamera
<polis> si
<Romano86> applicare degli effetti che ho preimpostato
<glpiana> Romano86, io non saprei sinceramente. puoi porvare a cercare nella documentazione. ma non puoi collegare la telecamera via firewire?
<Romano86> e far uscire l'immagine su un proiettore
<Romano86> non ho la porta firewire sul portatile
<glpiana> polis, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<polis> ok
<polis> ok a buon fine
<glpiana> polis, poi sudo update-grub
<polis> grep: /etc/linuxmint/info: File o directory non esistente grep: /etc/linuxmint/info: File o directory non esistente
<polis> ce ankora mi sa
<polis> http://pastebin.com/dncpPzp0
<glpiana> polis, ma sei su mint ora
<polis> ubuntu claasico
<glpiana> polis, hai un livecd a portata di mano nel caso non si avviasse il sistema?
<polis> coemlo vedo dammi il comando per vederlo
<polis> si
<polis> avoglia
<cristian_c> mate è un gnome 3 remix in pratica che mantiene le caratteristiche di gnome 2
<glpiana> polis, ok, vabè instanto scrivi: lsb_release -a
<polis> ok
<polis> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric
<cristian_c> ecco perché molti lo installano
<glpiana> polis, prova a riavviare. se non dovesse ripartire, vieni qui da live cd
<polis> ma si gialo fato poko fa funzona
<jester-> polis: avevi aggiunto ppa?
<glpiana> a più tardi, sparisco per un po'
<polis> si
<jester-> polis: li hai tolti?
<polis> deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ lisa main upstream import
<polis> no
<jester-> polis: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep mint
<polis> ok
<polis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753597/
<polis> che casino
<polis> :(
<polis> tutti i pacchetti
<jester-> polis: nome esatto del ppa che hai aggiunto
<polis> asp
<polis> http://www.lffl.org/2011/11/installiamo-mate-e-le-estensioni-di.html
<polis> qui lo preo il tutto
<polis> che poi non sono riuscito a fare apaprire sto menu calssico
<jester-> polis: dovrebbe essre ppa.sticazz.etc.etc
<polis> ano
<polis> a no cosa del genree non en ho fatto
<polis> ho aggiujnto ip acchetto
<jester-> polis: se lo trovi usando ppa purge dovrebbe sistemare
<polis> deb ecc
<polis> che comando do
<jester-> polis: avevi fatto ppa install?
<polis> no nessuno delel cose
<polis> con gedit
<polis> ho aggiunto la repo
<jester-> polis: azz
<jester-> polis: comincia a toglierlo
<polis> deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ lisa main upstream import
<polis> ok lo faccio asp
<polis> fato repo pulita
<jester-> polis: sudo apt-get update
<polis> si dato adesso
<jester-> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove mint-artwork-common mint-info-fluxbox mintsystem
<polis> finito
<polis> ok
<polis> impossibile trovar eil pacchetto..
<jester-> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove gnome-tweak-tool
<jester-> sudo apt-get clean
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall banshee gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0 grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common launchpad-integration liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 liblaunchpad-integration-common liblaunchpad-integration1 liblaunchpad-integration1.0-cil libplymouth2 libyelp0 plymouth plymouth-label plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text python-software-properties software-properties-common soft
<jester-> ware-properties-gtk unity-greeter usb-creator-common yelp
<polis> devo aggiungerer ancke
<polis> wer..
<polis> ware-properties-gtk unity-greeter usb-creator-common yelp lo aggiungo pure
<jester-> incolla tutto nel terminale
<polis> ?
<polis> ok
<polis> fatto
<polis> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto soft E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ware-properties-gtk
<polis> sara che lo messo male
<jester-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall banshee gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0 grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common launchpad-integration liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 liblaunchpad-integration-common liblaunchpad-integration1 liblaunchpad-integration1.0-cil libplymouth2 libyelp0 plymouth plymouth-label plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text python-software-properties software-properties-common software-pr
<jester-> operties-gtk unity-greeter usb-creator-common yelp
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: viene troncato qui
<polis> melo fai con paste
<jester-> drago: non in pvt
<polis> bin
<polis> jes
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> cosi faccio corretto
<cristian_c> Romano86, risolto?
<cristian_c> è uscito
<jester-> polis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753607/
<polis> ok
<drago> <jester- ho seguito questa guida http://groups.drupal.org/node/16862#resolfconf
<jester-> drago: quindi?
<polis> La reinstallazione di python-software-properties non è possibile, non può essere scaricato. La reinstallazione di grub-common non è possibile, non può essere scaricato.jester-:  finito per alcuni voci mi dice
<drago> ho addato questo host com.dyndns-at-work.com al mio ip statico
<drago> e funziona
<polis> jester-:  questo per alcune voci
<drago> pero se provo a dare qualsiasicosa.com.dyndns-at-work.com
<drago> non va
<drago> root@ubuntu:/usr/local/etc# ping jester.testing.mydev
<drago> PING jester.testing.mydev (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jester-> polis: strano prova a dare sudo pdate-grub
<polis> ok
<polis> ce ancora :(
<jester-> drago: il dyndns deve essere gestito dal router
<jester-> polis: vuoi fare un bel lavoro?
<polis> formattare ?
<jester-> polis: reinstalla sopra in manuale senza formattare che sostituisce il sistema e non perdi impostazioni e dati
<polis> metto cd e poi
<polis> ?
<jester-> polis: mezurèta e torni nuovo
<jester-> polis: metti il cd e poi vieni in cnale
<polis> ah ok
<polis> la live
<polis> capito
<polis> vabbe lo facciamo pom se ci sei buon pranzo
<polis> jester-:  asp dai metto la live
<polis> non scappare
<polis> :D
<jester-> ok
<jester-> dai che devo pranzar epure io
<polis> 5 min
<polis> tanto lo lancio e poi andiamo
<polis> eccomi jester-
<polis> sono con la live
<jester-> polis: comincia a far vedere sudo fdisk -l
<polis> ok
<polis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753619/
<jester-> polis: ubuntu sta su sdb5?
<polis> si quello
<polis> di 500
<jester-> polis: no home separata?
<jester-> non ne vedo altre
<polis> hardisc separato
<jester-> polis: cioè hd esterno?
<polis> no sempre iterno
<polis> ho tre hd l ultimo del pastebin e ubunutu
<jester-> polis: ok comunque sta tutto in sdb5?
<polis> si
<polis> sicuro
<jester-> polis: ok vai in installazione e arriva al partizionamento
<polis> si
<polis> da qui  lo poso fa ce installa ubuntu?
<jester-> polis: poi logico che devi dare nome e pass dello stesso user
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: si intalla ubuntu
<polis> ok
<polis> provo
<polis> swap va bene 2048
<polis> ?
<polis> come prima
<jester-> polis: lascia tutto come è arriva al partizionamento e scegli altro
<polis> ok
<polis> a dopo grz
<polis> b pranzo
<jester-> madu
<lorenzo> Salve, riscontro ancora questo problema con lo schermo: parte destra della schermata tagliata...
<cristian_c> lorenzo, hai fatto qualcosa per la scheda video?
<lorenzo> crstian_c no... sinceramente non saprei dove cominciare... ho solo provato a mettere il monitor su un altro computer (windoz) e lì va bene...
<cristian_c> lorenzo, posta lspci -v su pastebin
<cristian_c> proviamo a guardare la situazione da un'altra angolazione :)
<pdn_> riciao
<lorenzo> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753633/
<pdn_> scusate voi usate compiz cubo?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, anche qui mi sembra non ci sia nulla di strano
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> lorenzo, posta il tuo xorg.conf
<lorenzo> cristian_c cos'è? come faccio?
<cristian_c> si trova in /etc/x11
<cristian_c> ed è un file di configurazione
<cristian_c> pdn_, non riesco a capire il problema
<pdn_> scusa,,,,in pratica volevo usare compiz ma non riesco a farlo andare
<pdn_> ho usato i vari tutorial che si trovano in rete
<cristian_c> sei su unity?
<pdn_> ma non va
<pdn_> ubuntu 11,10
<cristian_c> quindi su unity?
<lorenzo> cristian_c su /etc/x11 ci sono diverse cartelle e file...
<pdn_> si
<cristian_c> lorenzo, più sotto c'è il file, o forse no
<cristian_c> dato che usi i radeon
<cristian_c> !compiz | pdn_
<ubot-it> pdn_: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<pdn_> mo guardo subito
<cristian_c> unity è un plugin di compiz
<lorenzo> cristian_c no, mi pare solo questa cartella (X11)
<cristian_c> lorenzo, hai domandato sul forum per caso?
<lorenzo> cristian_c quale forum?
<cristian_c> quello di ubuntu
<lorenzo> cristian_c no, pensi che lì sia meglio?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, potresti anche provare a riconfigurare il server X
<lorenzo> cristian_c se pensi che potrei risolvere... solo che da solo sono in grado di fare un po' pochino... :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo, ho risolto in irc cose che non riuscivo a risolvere sul forum, e viceversa sono riuscito a risolvere sul forum cose che non riuscivo a risolvere su irc :D
<cristian_c> lorenzo, c'è il comando sul wiki aggiornato
<lorenzo> cristian_c ok quindi cerco riconfigurare il server x...
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> è comunque un'ultima spiaggia prima di domandare sul forum :)
<lorenzo> cristian_c certo :) ...console virtuale tty ? ? ?
<cristian_c> alt+f2 mi pare
<cristian_c> ci sono altre cose interessanti nella pagina wiki
<lorenzo> cristian_c immagino :)
<cristian_c> 'Come faccio a centrare l'immagine nello schermo?'
<pdn_> riciao
<pdn_> ho già i primi problemi
<pdn_> ho scaricato lo script di test ma non riesco a farlo andare
<pdn_> ho seguito le istruzioni
<lorenzo> cristian_c scusami però secondo me la console virtuale non si apre con alt f2... perché c'è scritto di dare utente e password, e non me lo chiede invece... è quello giusto?
<cristian_c> uhm, che schermata ti esce?
<lorenzo> è una specie di piccolo terminale...
<lorenzo> chiede comandi...
<cristian_c> pdn_, nel senso che non l'hai eseguito?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, sei uscito dal desktop?
<pdn_> devi scusarmi devo far dormire la bambina......ritorno tra un poco...
<cristian_c> lol
<lorenzo> cristian_c mannaggia :) in che senso? :D
<cristian_c> lorenzo, non mi ricordo come si esce dallla sessione entrando in un terminale, forse era ctrl+esc
<cristian_c> o ctrl+f1 boh :D
<lorenzo> cristian_c chiedo nel forum :D
<cristian_c> lol
<lorenzo> :)
<cristian_c> CTRL-ALT-F1
<cristian_c> è questa la combinazione se non sbaglio
<pdn_> rieccomi
<pdn_> allora ho scaricato lo script compiz-check
<pdn_> ma non va
<pdn_> ripropongo il mio problema utilizzo compiz
<pdn_> con il cubo
<pdn_> mi hanno postato due guide wiki
<pdn_> le sto seguendo ma mi sono bloccato subito
<pdn_> cd ~/
<pdn_> chmod +x compiz-check
<pdn_> non riesco a testare compiz per il mio sistema
<rozzilla> buon pomeriggio!
<rozzilla> sono in live con ubuntu, dovrei accedere a delle cartelle criptate sul computer per poterle copiare su un'altra memoria (e conosco la password della partizione criptata)
<rozzilla> come posso fare?
<danilo__> salve
<danilo__> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con una dipendenza assurda di ssh?
<TIP88> che dipendenza?
<danilo__> ho installato dike per firmare digitalmente i documenti, e ora quando richiamo ssh mi dice: ssh: /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by ssh)
<TIP88> non so, controlla quel percorso e vedi se c'è il file libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<danilo__> c'è c'è
<danilo__> il problema è che se faccio un simlink alla versione di sistema poi dike non va più
<TIP88> mi dispiace ma non so aiutarti
<danilo__> :)
<danilo__> grazie lo stesso
<TIP88> ;)
<pdn> aiuto compiz
<go^> qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con il wireless? connessione lenta e instabile...con networkmanager
<Glacio> Su Oneiric come si modifica la lista delle applicazioni eseguite all'accesso?
<Glacio> Voglio che il bluetooth del portatile parta spento...
<alecv> salve
<alecv> è possibile spostare la home di ubuntu su un'altra partizione?
<alecv> ciao bobbybong
<Holden> alecv, è possibile
<alecv> ma da live, oppure con ubuntu acceso?
<Holden> alecv, da live
<Holden> a meno che *sai* quello che fai
<alecv> ok avvio la live, creo una seconda partizione e poi ci copio i file presenti in home, giusto?
<bobbybong> ciao alecv
<Holden> alecv, avvia live, crei partizione, formatti, monti, cp -a /home/utente nuova_partizione, mv /home/utente /home/utente.bak, modifichi fstab (occhio all'uuid)
<lorenzo> Salve, riscontro ancora questo problema con lo schermo: parte destra della schermata tagliata...
<Holden> lorenzo hai provato a sistemare il monitor dai pulsanti? o a fargli fare l'auto-sistemazione?
<lorenzo> Holden, sì, ho fatto molti tentativi, sono alla conclusione che non sia un problema del monitor...
<Holden> lorenzo versione di ubuntu, scheda grafica e drivers?
<Glacio> Vorrei che all'accesso sul mio portatile il bluetooth parta spento... cosa dovrei fare?
<rozzilla_> bash: cd: nome del file: Permission denied
<rozzilla_> come posso risolvere?
<lorenzo> Holden, 11.10, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200], http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753749/ configuration: driver=radeon latency=64 mingnt=8
<Holden> lorenzo lancia:  xrand   e metti l'output su pastebin
<Holden> lorenzo scusa, xrandr
<nicotano> buonasera
<Holden> ciao nicotano
<lorenzo> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753755/
<nicotano> cìiao Holden
<Holden> lorenzo prova questo comando: xrandr --output VGA0 --mode 1280x1024
<lorenzo> Holden, warning: output VGA0 not found; ignoring
<Holden> lorenzo prova questo comando: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024
<Holden> VGA-0
<Holden> lorenzo che monitor hai comunque? mi pare strano che non supporta più di 1366x768
<lorenzo> Holden, è nuovo, pirma avevo uno a tubi catodici, un pezzo di antiquariato... questo è un philips 14:9 a LED modello 191 EL...
<lorenzo> Holden, con l'ultimo comando si è allargata notevolmente la schermata, devo dirti però che come ho provato con altre soluzioni di buono c'è che non è tagliata, però appunto è deformata...
<Holden> lorenzo il monitor è questo no? http://clankrandomblog.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/philips-191el-led-monitor-review/
<Holden> lorenzo ok, forse è rimasto qualche pezzo di configurazione di quando usavi il vecchio monitor
<lorenzo> Holden, sì è quello...
<Holden> lorenzo hai provato con sistema->preferenze->monitor?
<lorenzo> Holden, certo, ho detto infatti che provando altre soluzioni di risoluzione, la schermata appare per intero, però non essendo la risoluzione giusta, è deformata o in altezza o in larghezza...
<Holden> lorenzo capisco... allora per non avere una schermata deformata devi usare la risoluzione nativa dell'lcd
<Holden> è strano però che anche con la risoluzione nativa ti dia problemi
<Holden> lorenzo riportalo com'era prima: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1366x768
<lorenzo> Holden, fatto :)
<Holden> lorenzo, ma, riusciresti a fare una foto per vedere questo difetto?
<lorenzo> Holden, purtroppo no, se faccio la schermata il problema non risulta... nella schermata appare tutto normale...
<Holden> si certo
<lorenzo> Holden, per la cronaca, l'ho provato con un altro computer dove c'è windoz per esempio, e lì va bene...
<Holden> lorenzo infatti, ma dovrebbe andare bene anche con ubuntu
<Holden> è strano
<Holden> lorenzo non è che hai toccato l'xorg.conf?
<lorenzo> Holden, non so cosa sia... :)
<Holden> lorenzo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   su pastebin
<Holden> e cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log su pastebin lorenzo
<lorenzo> Holden, il primo mi da file directory inesistente, il secondo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753774/
<Holden> lorenzo ne è arrivato solo un pezzo... aprilo con gedit e fai copia incolla su pastebin
<lorenzo> Holden, manca l'inizio?
<Holden> si
<lorenzo> Holden, nemmeno sul terminale c'era... :(
<lorenzo> mi sembrava strano
<Holden> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Holden> si il terminale taglia a 500 linee lorenzo
<lorenzo> Holden, vuoi l'output di quest'ultimo?
<Holden> di tutto il file
<lorenzo> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753777/
<full80> ciao
<full80> Ho installato vmware, in ubutnu 11.10 tutto ok----, Sto inserendo i Tools di VM, dopo vari yes, il sistema si blocca e mi dice : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] , CLICCO  YES e mi dice  The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.                                         COSA DEVO FARE ???
<Holden> lorenzo cat .config/monitors.xml
<Holden> full80, installati i kernel headers
<lorenzo> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753790/
<Holden> lorenzo rm $HOME/.config/monitors.xml
<full80> Holden:  ho fatto         sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic libv6-dev
<Holden> lorenzo a me pare tutto ok, la configurazione viene letta direttamente dal monitor, quindi dovrebbe andare. dovresti provare un livecd per vedere come si comporta
<Holden> lorenzo comunque adesso che ti ho fatto eliminare quel file, esci dalla sessione e rientra
<lorenzo> Holden, l'ultimo comando sul terminale va semplicemente a capo...
<Holden> lorenzo si perfetto
<lorenzo> Holden, intendi un riavvio?
<Holden> lorenzo no basta fare logout dalla sessione gnome e rientrare
<Holden> termina sessione o come si chiama
<lorenzo> ah sì, lo faccio tra qualche minuto perché sto spostando dei file... per ora grazie comunque :) speriamo... :)
<Holden> lorenzo di niente, comunque il livecd sarebbe interessante provarlo, magari di diverse versioni di ubuntu
<Holden> forse con una più recente va
<lorenzo> Holden, più recente dell'ultima? :)
<Holden> lorenzo, ah, scusa hai detto 11.10
<Holden> a quel punto precedente allora
<lorenzo> Holden, eh, sì, però avercela... chissà che fine gli ho fatto fare?
<Holden> anche una chiavetta usb va bene
<lorenzo> Holden, cioè?
<Holden> dico, prepari una usb con l'iso di ubuntu e la lanci
<lorenzo> Holden, 2 giga bastano?
<Holden> si bastano. lorenzo altrimenti se parli l'inglese puoi chiedere su #radeon, magari con una foto del problema, di sicuro sanno consigliarti
<lorenzo> Holden, purtroppo sono una schifezza come inglese... :D
<lorenzo> Holden, comunque come la lancio, cioè come mi si presenterà la iso una volta lanciata e che scelte dovrò fare per non cancellare nulla :)
<Holden> lorenzo all'avvio scegli 'prova ubuntu senza toccare nulla' o qualcosa di simile
<lorenzo> Holden, ok appena sarà possibile lo farò...
<Holden> ok
<wasp> salve ragazzi... ho un problema...  qualcuno potrebbe passarmi un paste su come installare i plugins perchè quando vado su youtube non mi fa vedere i video...
<nicotano> buonasera
<Holden> wasp, ti serve solo il flash
<Holden> !falsh
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'falsh'
<Holden> !flash
<ubot-it> flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<wasp> Holden: grazie...
<full80> Holden:   nella cartella /usr/src ho i seguenti file    linux-headers-3.0.0-12-------linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic--------linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae-------- linux-headers-3.0.0-13---------linux-headers-3.0.0-13-generic--------linux-headers-lbm-3.0.0-13-generic--------- inux-headers-lbm-3.0.0-13-generic-pae
<Holden> full80, non mi intendo di vmware, più di darti quel suggerimento non saprei
<jester-> full80: hai installato gli headers del kernel e gcc?
<full80> gcc  mo
<jester-> full80: e qyale versione di vmware usi
<full80> jester-:  6.5.3
<jester-> full80: serve la 8 o in 11.10 non compila
<full80> ok
<Glacio> salve, che cosa devo fare per evitare l'avvio automatico del bluetooth?
<Glacio> in applicazioni d'avvio c'è solo più qualche icona, ne mancano tante, tra cui quella relativa allo script del bluetooth...
<jester-> Glacio: destro sull'icona disattiva
<jester-> Glacio: o da impostazioni di sistema
<piro80> ciao a tutti
<piro80> ho installato xubuntu ho fatto gli aggiornamenti allavvio non ci sono più le barre
<Glacio> jester- rieccomi... dunque la finestrella che compare in quei due modi serve per spegnerlo e va bene, ma all'avvio successivo riparte acceso di nuovo...
<jester-> Glacio: sarà buggato, in natty rimaneva spento
<Glacio> jester- forse bisognerebbe agire sulle applicazioni d'avvio, ma molte non compaiono più nell'apposita finestra, non è possibile che su Oneiric le applicazioni d'avvio siano solo 5 o 6... tra l'altro quella del bluetooth esiste sicuramente, ma lì non compare più...
<jester-> Glacio: boh ma se rimane acceso il bt non muore nessuno
<jester-> Glacio: installa bum e prova da li
<uragano2> Ciao a tutti! devo installare gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0 ma quando lancio ./configure mi dice "pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.31.0, but GLIB (2.28.6)  was found!" ho installato la2.31 ieri ma non riesco a disinstallare la 2.28.6. Sono su un architettura armel ubuntu 11-04
<uragano2> come disinstallo le glib 2.28.6?
<Glacio> jester-  che cosa è bum? è difficile da utilizzare?
<jester-> Glacio: gestore di servizi
<jester-> uragano2: se togli la gdk di defualt t itoglie pure gnome
<Glacio> jester- e da lì dovrei essere in grado di agire sulle applicazioni d'avvio, giusto?
<jester-> Glacio: se invece di farti le seghe mentale lo provi vedi cosa fa
<Glacio> ora lo provo, infatti... vorrei solo evitare di incasinare il pc, visto che sono parecchio ignorante in materia... già ho dovuto reimpostare gdm, perché lightdm ha un bug che impedisce il timeout del login automatico...
<Glacio> vedo e faccio sapere...
<cristian_c> ciao, volevo sapere com'era possibile configurare le impostazioni di flash. Il problema nasce dal supporto alle webcam fornito da questo plugin. In pratica molti siti web permettono di utilizzare la webcam con il browser attraverso flash, come ad esempio testwebcam.com. Ho provato ad attivare una webcam usb in quel sito, ma non viene rilevata da flash, mentre il device viene riconosciuto tranquillamente dagli altr
<lupo767> ciao
<lupo767> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<lupo767> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<uragano2> jester-: non posso aggiornare le gdk esistenti con i sorgenti dato che non ci sono nei repository?
<jester-> uragano2: a quale pro
<uragano2> perchè devo installare un pacchetto che richiede gdk-pixbuf >= 2.23.5 che a loro volta richiedono glib >= 2.27.2. Quindi ho installato le glib 2.31 attraverso checkinstall (nenahce queste sono nei repository) solo che ora mi dice che trova sia le 2.31 e che le 2.28.6
<uragano2> e il ./configure si interrompe dicendo checking for GLIB - version >= 2.27.2...  'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.31.0, but GLIB (2.28.6) was found!
<cristian_c> uragano2, per sperimentare c'è sempre archlinux e slack
<uragano2> jester-: cmq ho installato le glib 2.31 perchè ho installato dei pacchetti che ne dipendono...ora sono installate entrambe e pare che creino problemi durante questo congiure
<jester-> uragano2: non è necessario rimuovere la versione precedente, app che usano 2.31 dovrebbero usarle in automatico
<uragano2> jester-: allora andiamo con ordine: sto cercando di installare gtk+ 3.2.2 che richiedono gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.23.5. Il ./configure di quest'ultimo si interrompe con il seguente errore http://pastebin.com/y1tFwA9Q ed io non so cosa fare!
<jester-> uragano2: serve la lib-dev
<pdn> ciao, finalmente ora il compiz cubo funziona
<pdn> ora vorrei installare il plugin anagliph per vedere in 3d voi sapete come fare?
<pdn> ho scaricato il plugin tar gz
<pdn> ho seguito le varie guide
<pdn> ma con make e make install da errore
<uragano2> jester-: ma la lib-dev di gdk-pixbuf?
<jester-> uragano2: yess
<uragano2> jester-: io le ho prese da qui http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gdk-pixbuf/2.24/ ma non vedo traccia delle dev
<jester-> uragano2: prova a installare libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<uragano2> jester-: si, sto provando ma  apt-cache show dice che sono le 2.23.3 cmq...
<uragano2> jester-: infatti rilanciando ./configure l'errore persiste
<jester-> se non ha la dev non configura
<Glacio> scusate, vorrei solo più sapere se le versioni LTS subiscono aggiornamenti ai programmi dei repo durante gli anni, oppure sono interessate soltanto da eventuali sistemazioni di bug nel corso degli anni...
<jester-> Glacio: una distro stabile rimane che le versioni al rilascio, salvo bug o falle sicurezza
<jester-> a  maggior ragione una lts
<Glacio> capisco, a me interessa in realtà l'aggiornamento di pochi programmi...
<Glacio> ad esempio per l'inserimento di caratteri speciali io uso IBus, che va bene, ma non carica in automatico un metodo predefinito... ad ogni sessione devo lanciare manualmente l'unico script che uso, ma che mi serve sempre...
<Glacio> ho provato SCIM, ma è ancora messo peggio di IBus, voi conoscete dei programmi migliori per l'inserimento di caratteri speciali?
<fabri> Sera, da oggi ha smesso di funzionare il touchpad del mio aspireone d150, uso ubuntu 11.10 qualcuno sa qualcosa
<fabri> ?
<cristian_c> fabri, xinput --list
<cristian_c> !pastebin | fabri
<ubot-it> fabri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753915/
<cristian_c> il sistema vede il touchpad
<fabri> però non funziona, da oggi
<fabri> Ho anche provato a riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> fabri, h
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> premi il pulsante Fn
<fabri> capito
<uragano2> jester-: ho provato a scaricarle anche da qui http://packages.debian.org/sid/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev ma non ci vengo a capo! anche i pacchetti scaricati danno lo stesso errore!
<cristian_c> c'è un rasto per sbloccare/bloccare il touchpad
<cristian_c> *tasto
<fabri> Sì era quello il problema ^^" oddio, mi sento uno sciocco lol Però non uso mai il tasto fn, non capisco come sia potuto disattivarsi
<cristian_c> :)
<fabri> Scusa per il mio sciocco disturbo
<jester-> fabri: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> no, capita ;)
<fabri> Jester risolto, grazie lo stesso
<fabri> buona proseguimento a tutti! :)
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> volevo cambiare il gestore dei codici numerici dei tasti nel sistema, per utilizzare quello di un altro programma
<cristian_c> mi è stato suggerito di andare a controllare i file di configurazione del programma. Ho trovato il file keytouch in /etc/init.d il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753940/
<uragano2_> ragazzi ma è normale che se lancio "apt-get -f update"
<cristian_c> però non vi è alcuna traccia di udev
<uragano2_> ragazzi ma è normale che se lancio "apt-get -f install" mi dica 0 aggiornati, 112 installati, 308 da rimuovere e 8 non aggiornati. 1 non completamente installati o rimossi. È necessario scaricare 73,0 MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 527 MB di spazio su disco.
<cristian_c> L'altro file che ho controllato si chiama 55keytouchd_launch (che si trova in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<jester-> uragano2: hai casinato intallando qualcosa di esterno o aggiunto ppa del menga?
<jester-> uragano2_: guarda cosa vuole rimuovere
<lorenzo> Holden, ho salvato la iso di ubuntu 10.04 però al riavvio non parte nulla, eppure aveva detto che l'operazione era finita con successo...
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753954/
<cristian_c> ma non credo sia molto utile alla causa
<uragano2_> jester-: molti pacchetti gnome vedo http://pastebin.com/Ss56jS0n
<cristian_c> cosa devo fare per poter bypassare la gestione dei codici numerici da parte di udev?
<riccardo88> jester- ciao, senti ho riavviato il pc.. e mi è toccato rifare tutta la lista di comandi che mi avevi dato per attivare la scheda wireless.. perchè a quanto pare non rimangono salvate le impostazioni... sai mica come fare per non dover reinserire da capo tutti i comandi?
<jester-> uragano2_: hai fatto qualche casino coi repo e mo ti leva gnome
<jester-> riccardo88: rimangono si salvate
<jester-> riccardo88: installa il firmware, forse non carica il modulo al boot, dai solo sudo modprobe b43
<cristian_c> riccardo88, il canale è loggato
<lorenzo> qualcuno ha visto Holden? mi stava aiutando con un problema, non vorrei ricominciare tutto da capo :(
<jester-> riccardo88: aggiungi b43 a /etc/modules
<jester-> riccardo88: e in driver aggiuntivi disattiva lo sta se attivato
<riccardo88> jester- cioè b43/etc/modules?
<jester-> riccardo88: sudo gedit /etc/modules  aggiungi sotto b43 3 salvi
<riccardo88> jester- grazie...
<lorenzo> ok, da capo, ho cambiato monitor, ho fatto diversi tentativi, Il problema è il seguente: ho la parte destra dello schermo tagliata e non sembra derivi dal monitor, ho provato lo stesso monitor su un altro sistema operativo (windoz) e lì funziona bene... premetto che: la risoluzione utilizzata è quella giusta, provando con altre risoluzioni, che comunque deformano, il problema non si pone, restringendo la schermata dal monitor il problema c'è sempre..
<lorenzo> .
<jester-> lorenzo: scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> ati x200 mi pare e driver radeon
<jester-> lorenzo: e l'immagine di sfondo è scalata per caso?
<cristian_c> jester-, gli screenbshot gli vengono interi invece, e xrandr non gli da alcun problema
<jester-> lorenzo: o ripetuta
<uragano2> jester-: mi pare di non avere scelta. Appena cerco di usare apt-get install mi dice di fare apt-get -f install facendomi rivedere il papiro perchè dice che ci sono pacchetti con dipendenze non sddisfatte
<lorenzo> jester- no, non è solo l'immagine è tutto, per esempio la barra di scorrimento delle finestre è solo metà...
<jester-> uragano2: reinstalla che tanto ti sega tutto
<cristian_c> hai attivi gli effetti?
<jester-> lorenzo: unity?
<uragano2> jester-: con reinstalla intendi reinstallare ubuntu? :O
<jester-> uragano2: eh. hai sminchiato tutto
<cristian_c> uragano2, ti conviene
<lorenzo> jester, mi pare di sì, comunque dall'accesso le ho provate tutte il problema persiste... scheda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753963/
<cristian_c> lorenzo, hai provato con unity 2d?
<lorenzo> jester- mi pare di sì, comunque dall'accesso le ho provate tutte il problema persiste... scheda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/753963/
<uragano2> jester-: mi dite quale può essere stata la causa al fine di evitare di ricommettere l'errore?
<lorenzo> cristian_c le ho provate tutte :)
<jester-> lorenzo: unity --reset e poi resetta pure gnome e cancella .compiz e .compiz-1
<jester-> !gnomereset | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> uraganno, forse hai pasticciato con i repo
<Holden> lorenzo eh era interessante provare con il livecd, non so perchè non vada
<jester-> lorenzo: se hai /etc/xor.conf rinominalo
<cristian_c> *uragano2
<lorenzo> Holden, ciao e che ne so, riavvio ma non parte nulla...
<cristian_c> jester-, non ce l'ha perché utilizza i driver open
<Holden> lorenzo vado a cena, a dopo
<lorenzo> Holden ok
<jester-> Holden: o il video è arcaico e serve una subsession
<Holden> jester-, ho controllato era tutto ok
<Holden> è strano
<uragano2> cristian_c: no i repo non gli ho toccati, però ho installato dei pacchetti con versioni successive rispetto a quelli che erano disponibili nei repo...credo sia stato quello
<cristian_c> eh, non siamo lontano :D
<jester-> uragano2: e che pacchetti erano
<uragano2> jester-:  pango-1.29.5  cairo-1.10.2	
<cristian_c> tutta roba amica di gdk
<uragano2> jester-: glib-2.31.0	
<cristian_c> e gtk
<jester-> uragano2: toglili ma non penso siano quelli il problema
<jester-> uragano2: togli al glib-2.31.0 e rimetti la sua o reinstallala
<uragano2> Proverò a toglierli dopo cena e vi farò sapere
<jester-> è quella il problema
<cristian_c> lo so perché li utilizzavo con le librerie di pygtk :D
<uragano2> jester-: anche se ho installto le glib 2.31 con checkinstall quando faccio dpkg -r mi dice che non può eliminare le cartelle perchè contengono file. Procedo all'eliminazione manule un file alla volta?
<jester-> uragano2: fregatene delle cartelle, poi le togli a mano
<uragano2> jester-: eh ok..dopo cena provo
<uragano2> ciao ragazzi!
<uragano2> grazie
<lorenzo> jester- non so che fare... questo problema c'è sempre...
<zul_> ciao a tutti
<zul_> ragazzi che tipo di db posso usare per salvare dati <latitudine, longitudine> e poi fare query tipo: dammi tutti i luoghi vixcini alla coordanata <lat, long>?
<guest01> c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<guest01> ok, intanto buona sera, l a domanda no è proprio tecnica comunque vorrei sapere come passare da 11.04 a 11.10 nel modo piu indolore possibile
<bobbybong> fare l'upgrade :)
<guest01> hmm...tradotto?
<bobbybong> da terminale update-manager -c o cerchi l'applicazioe grafica omologa
<guest01> ok, grazie, poi esegui avanzamento giusto?
<bobbybong> si
<alecv> ciao bobbybong
<guest01> scusami bobbybong,  quali sono le migliorie della nuova versione?
<alecv> ho questo errore: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.4.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb: tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/share/mime/packages/openoffice.org.xml" presente anche nel pacchetto openoffice.org-debian-menus 3.3-9556"
<bobbybong> io ho kubuntu
<bobbybong> alecv stai reinstallando libreoffice?
<alecv> no l'ho tolto
<bobbybong> cancella il file che rompe le palle
<bobbybong> poi riprova
<alecv> ma il gestore pacchetti si è danneggiato, quando lo riparo mi esce questo errore, sembra che ubuntu 11.10 non riesca a funzionare senza libreoffice
<bobbybong> alecv, è una parte di ubuntu
<alecv> cioè mi devo tenere 350 mb di file xchè parte di esso???
<alecv> ma è parte di esso xchè messo nel cd live
<guest01> Grazie bobbybob, io esco per fare l'upgrade . Buona serata. Forza Napoli.
<alecv> altre distro non hanno libreoffice (tipo lubuntu) e funzionano bene
<alecv> stesso core
<alecv> ho rimosso il file danneggiato errore "E: mythes-it: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 127"
<bobbybong> alecv, per ubuntu hanno scelto libreoffice
<bobbybong> mi sa che
<bobbybong> non hai fatto purge
<alecv> l'ho tolto usando il gestore aggiornamenti
<alecv> e libre l'ho tolto con autoremove
<bobbybong> hai ancora delle cose di libreoffice
<alecv> si ho notato
<alecv> tre pacchettini del cavolo
<alecv> che non si tolgono xchè dipendono a vicenda tra loro :D
<alecv> (altro che bonga bonga)
<bobbybong> dovevi fare aptget remove --purge libreoffice-core così lo massacravi veramente
<alecv> lo faccio ora
<alecv> ne ho tolti due
<alecv> rimane mythes
<alecv> stesso comando?
<bobbybong> si
<heightfly> ciao, mi sparisce la wi-fi, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<bobbybong> anche se mi sa che non funzionerà perché penso che gli servirà il java originale
<alecv> ok
<alecv> sistemato bobbybong  sei magnifico
<alecv> meriti una polizza omaggio x natale :D
<bobbybong> :)
<heightfly> qualcuno sa come rimettere la wi-fi?
<alecv> ora se d update e upgrade
<alecv> nn dovrebbe dare errori
<bobbybong> in teoria no
<bobbybong> ma funziona office?
<alecv> open office si
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho un porblema ho la 11.10 ubuntu con la scrivania
<rorro007> dove posso mandare l'immagine? cosi la vedete
<bobbybong> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rorro007> ecco il mio problema http://imagebin.org/186235
<rorro007> ogni tanto esce e mirimane
<lorenzo> Holden, bentornato :) che facciamo? :)
<Holden> lorenzo che vuoi fare, io ho finito le idee
<lorenzo> Holden... mhm... mhm... mannaggia :(
<proibite> vorrei far funzionare internet sul pc senza cavo, qualcuno sa come fare?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<proibite> grazie bobbybong
<rorro007> non so proprio come risolverlo http://imagebin.org/186235
<proibite> come posso riparare questo messaggio? no wireless extensions
<puppy> ciao
<puppy> ce nessuno?
<alecv> ciao puppi
<leopold> un saluto a tutti
<alecv> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<puppy> ciao alecv
<leopold> infatti..ho installato da terminale i driver proprietari nvidia per la mia scheda ma non ci sono in driver aggiuntivi
<leopold> come faccio ad attivarli ?
<leopold> Nvidia xswevwer settings esiste ...
<leopold> qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<leopold> grazie dell'aiuto...
<boh> non mi legge la scheda wireless. qualcuno sa qualche comando sudo?
<Filupuzzo> Salve
<Filupuzzo> chi di voi è il gurù dei server :)?
<Filupuzzo> o almeno ne capisce qualcosa?
<boh> buona notte
<princepstenebror> una chat italiana..sto inizando a capire come funziona sto xchat
<princepstenebror> ciao (se c'è qualcuno) sapete indicarmi se esiste il canale utenti backbox?
<perrottino> non trovo illimitux per disinstallarlo
<damaskinos> buona sera ho un problema
<damaskinos> ho inserito il cd all'interno del lettore però non mi viene montato nulla
<damaskinos> e il cd e fermo non gira
<damaskinos> come posso risolvere
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-30
<damaskinos> scusate sono caduto
<damaskinos> c'è nessuno?
<MacSeal> ,m
<MacSeal> Every now and then I get a little bit terrified
<MacSeal> Once upon a time there was light in my life
<MacSeal> cavolo raga firefox dopo qualche ore di attività con tre schede aperte si succhia 800 mb di ram,
<MacSeal> ma sarebbe meglio che al logging si potesse scegliere come sessione firefox :D
<provolik> Buongiorno
<provolik> Domanda: è possibile installare due versioni differenti dello stesso programma mediate dpkg?
<MacSeal> no
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata!
<hit_gilr> Ennio Morricone - Per Qualche Dollaro In Piu (For A Few Dollars More)
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> hit_gilr, per cortesia...
<massimo18> lol
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<uragano2> jester-: Ciao! ieri ho risolto tutto installando le dipendenze mancanti, ho dovuto scaricare tutto da internet perchè apt-get continuava a dare problemi! cmq ora è tutto risolto!
<jester-> uragano2: :D
<massimo18> lol
<mistya> Salve!
<mistya> Ho venduto il mio vecchio computer e sto aspettando che arrivi quello nuovo
<mistya> quindi per adesso sono con uno di scorta... Attacco monitor e cavetteria.. lo avvio, mi appare una schermata di xp
<mistya> la schemata carica e il sistema si impalla.. penso "sticazzi, tanto ora metto ubuntu"
<mistya> Quindi inserisco il cd del live.. e non parte
<mistya> Ho passato tutto ieri pomeriggio a provare con livecd e liveUsb ma il sistema non voleva proprio partire.. allora alla fine attacco l'hd in un box esterno e lo formatto da un altro pc
<mistya> installo ubuntu, riattacco l'hd al computer.. provo a partire.. grub parte tranquillamente.. seleziono ubuntu
<mistya> e il computer rimane fermo su una schermata nera
<mistya> ... riavvio di nuovo, provo il recovery mode.. escono un paio di pagine di scritte e poi il pc si ferma di nuovo
<mistya> nello schermo solo una dicitura che parla del firewall
<mistya> ... che devo fare?
<_Best_> #Buongiorno :)
<_Best_> c'è qualche GURU che mi potrebbe dare un CONSIGLIO/MANO su Ubuntu 11.10?
<jester-> mistya: reinstalla ma prima controlla se la live contiene errori
<jester-> !qualcuno _Best_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno _Best_'
<mistya> !qualcuno, _best_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !qualcuno | _Best_
<mistya> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> _Best_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<_Best_> *__*
<_Best_> cazzo.. VERO.. :-|
<mistya> jester-, no la live è perfetta
<_Best_> allora riformulo la domanda...
<_Best_> C'è "QUALCUN'ALTRO" che può darmi una MANO? XD
<_Best_> oki
<_Best_> allora
<_Best_> parto
<mistya> jester-, il live è quello ufficiale che manda canonical..
<mistya> quindi il cd non ha errori
<_Best_> OGGETTO: Ubuntu 11.10 *LENTO*
<_Best_> Caratteristiche PC
<jester-> mistya: se anche in recovery si impianta c'è niente da fare, al menu pigia e e alla fine della riga linux aggiungi nomodeset e noapic
<_Best_> P4 2.2gh 2gb RAM
<_Best_> HD EIDE 80gb
<_Best_> tocca a te ubot-it :D
<jester-> _Best_: descrivi il lento
<_Best_> k
<Odo> _Best_, e su una sola riga grazie
<_Best_> thank you jester- for SUPPORT ME :)
<_Best_> allora
<_Best_> in pratica non lo vedo REATTIVO
<uragano2> jester-: cmq tutto è cominciato cercando di installare wireshark che richiede una versioen aggiornata di GTK
<mistya> jester-, non ho ben capito.. dici in grub di aggiungere quelle righe?
<_Best_> le finestre, i bottoni sulla UNITY (3D)
<_Best_> rispondono in modo lento
<_Best_> installazione *PURA*
<jester-> uragano2: per quello si sconsiglia sempre roba non da repo
<_Best_> il mio probabili BUG: 2gb per UNITY 3D pochi. BUGIFIX: Aumentare RAM
<_Best_> BUGFIX2: Passare a Unity2D
<jester-> _Best_: il pc è un po vegiotto, prova a dare unity --reset, se non cambia prova a installare gnome-seesion-fallback e a povare gnome classico senza effetti
<_Best_> ecco
<_Best_> quindi jester- confermi che il BUG (dico così SCHERZOSAMENTE perchè non è un BUG :D )nel mio caso è Unity
<jester-> _Best_: fai le due prove
<jester-> _Best_: tieni presente che il pc ha una decina d'anni e sarebbe come pretendere che la nonna 90enne faccia la lapdance in discoteca
<massimo18> wow
<_Best_> capisco
<_Best_> in parole povere posso avere un cambiamento radicale installando Gnome..
<_Best_> (immagino)
<jester-> _Best_: se non provi non puoi sapere
<_Best_> ma ti chiedo jester- invece per il fatto che i colori non sono così nitidi? Potrebbe essere che bisogna installare i driver, quindi nel mio caso ATI?
<jester-> _Best_: comincia a provare gnome no effetti
<_Best_> ok
<_Best_> invece jester- ho che in consolle la dicitura best@giuseppe-linuxbox
<_Best_> se volessi cambiare giuseppe-linuxbox in @linuxbox è una cosa complicata?
<_Best_> (nel terminale scusa)
<mistya> _best_ http://ubuntrucchi.wordpress.com/2009/02/21/cambiare-il-nome-del-computer/
<_Best_> mistya, grazie mille :)
<_Best_> k non l'avevo preso in considerazione in quanto avendo Unity non pensavo che fosse applicabile
<glpiana> ola
<eddigei> un buon programma con gui per rinominare file, uso pyrename ma non ha regex
<eddigei> ?
<glpiana> eddigei, io uso gprename e mi ci trovo bene
<jester-> eddigei: pigiare col destro sul file e rinomina?
<glpiana> !info gprename
<ubot-it> gprename (source: gprename): Complete batch renamer for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (oneiric), package size 49 kB, installed size 344 kB
<eddigei> jester-, devo rinominare piu file insieme finche sono 2 3 va bene ma quando sono un centinaio :D mi va in cancrena la mano :D
<jester-> capì
<eddigei> glpiana, ha la possibilita di usare espressioni regolari?
<glpiana> eddigei, installalo e provalo. io manco so cosa siano le espressioni regolari
<eddigei> :D ok
<asrockubuntu> ciao, che codecs mi mancano per visionare files mkv su ubuntu senza scatti?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, se hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras non ti mancano codec
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, che player usi?
<asrockubuntu> vlc
<asrockubuntu> kaffeine
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, vai nelle preferenze di vlc, sezione video, e cambia il plugin di uscita
<asrockubuntu> ok e cosa metto?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, provane uno per volta fin che non trovi quello che funziona meglio
<asrockubuntu> ah okprovo sub ito
<asrockubuntu> non so cosa sia successo si vedono bene ora senza fare nulla, va a capire grazie cmq glpiana, per i blu ray invece le ho provate tutte non si aprono ancora
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, più che dirti di seguire la guida che ti ho indicato non so che fare. a meno che tu ottenga errori dando quei comandi. in quel caso possiamo vedere gli errori
<asrockubuntu> mi dice sempre codecs aac mancanti
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, metti tutto l'errore su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | asrockubuntu
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> asrockubuntu, per i blu ray prova a leggere qui   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=340769.0
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, scrivi in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<asrockubuntu> ok
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<asrockubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754726/
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, facci vedere sto errore che parla di aac
<asrockubuntu> ok
<asrockubuntu> adesso mi dice blu ray not detect
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, torno più tardi
<asrockubuntu> sto usando lxbd player
<jester-> asrockubuntu: installa gmplayer e w32codecs e prova con quello
<asrockubuntu> ok
<cdc> ciao
<asrockubuntu> sudo apt-get install gmplayer non parte
<cdc> ho installato da poco ubuntu 11.10. vorrei vedere tutte le icone della systray (ad esempio quella di guake). per farlo ho settato a ['all'] com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist con dconf-editor, ma anche dopo aver riavviato, l'icona di guake non appare nella systray
<jester-> asrockubuntu: abilita i repo partners
<asrockubuntu> come li abilito?
<jester-> da sorgenti software
<jester-> in impostazioni si sitema
<jester-> label altro software
<asrockubuntu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name  facio cosi'
<jester-> asrockubuntu: sbagliato io,installa mplayer gnome-mplayer e w32codecs:386
<jester-> asrockubuntu: cosa centra il ppa
<asrockubuntu> ok installo gnome-mplayer
<jester-> anche w32codecs:386
<asrockubuntu> ora jester come aggiungo w32codesc?
<jester-> madu sudo apt-get install w32codecs:386
<asrockubuntu> ho trovato il deb di medibuntu, metto quello?
<jester-> asrockubuntu: trolli?
<asrockubuntu> cosa vuol dire trolli?
<OverMe> lollo
<jester-> lollissimo
<jester-> OverMe: un classico
<asrockubuntu> ho messo cosi' sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2 e ho provato ma gnome non apre il blu ray :(
<asrockubuntu> sono andato a vedere cosa vuol dire trollare, no non trollo....
<asrockubuntu> non capisco come far partire ora il blu ray con gnome player non parte non ha in alto a sinistra o destra un punto dove sfogliare le cartelle
<remix_tj> !blueray |  asrockubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'blueray'
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> beh asrockubuntu googla e vedrai
<remix_tj> c'e' spiegato come fare.
<asrockubuntu> va bene vado a pranzo grazie a tutti
<lezan> Giorno a tutti. Sto avendo alcuni problemi con ubuntu 11.10. Primo problema: mi si è cambiata l'immagine di  background del grub. Ho provato a modificarla con grub-customizer, ma le modifiche apportate non ha efficacia. Ho provato anche a ripristinare il grub, ma il risultato non cambia. Ho dato un occhiata anche al file 05_debian_theme trovando la riga in cui imposta la nuova immagine di background che è /usr/share/images/deskto
<ciccio> ciao, come posso configurare un cluster?
<ciccio> mi serve per poter lanciare dei calcoli!
<massimo18> ciccio, cosa intendi per cluster?
<ciccio> ho 2 pc in rete...come posso unire le risorse? intendo processori e ram!
<massimo18> ciccio, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenMosix
<ciccio> graziee..ma è vecchio
<massimo18> e quello c'è gratuito
<ciccio> va con i kernel 2.4!!
<massimo18> !chat
<massimo18> ciccio, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> seguendo la guida ho installato gnome shell ma la barra in alto mi appare sbiadita come se fosse un errore grafico e i menu presi dall'alto sono illeggibili ubu 1110 proc amd sk grafica integrata amd hd
<glpiana> gigirock, e che guida avresti seguito?
<gigirock> su wiki c'e' 'come installare gnome shell in ubuntu 1110"
<glpiana> gigirock, dammi il link
<gigirock> praticamente ho fatto apt-get install gnome-shell
<glpiana> ecco, una guidona proprio :P
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> gigirock, lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> scusa, dopo
<gigirock> ho riavviato per sicurezza, poi al login ho scelto "gnome" appare il desktop nella maniera corretta ma c'e' sto problema della barra
<lorenzo> Salve, ultimo tentativo, ho la parte destra della schermata tagliata...
<gigirock> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/186336
<gigirock> glpiana, n e' il mio desktop ma adesso n sono sul pc incriminato
<_Best_> rebooting linux mode.. please wait..
<Gianluca> l
<nicotano> salve
<lorenzo> Salve, ultimo tentativo 2, ho la parte destra della schermata tagliata...
<lorenzo> la barra di scorrimento delle finestre sulla destra è metà...
<Nippon> salve a tutti, vorrei un vostro aiuto. Ho finito di installare l'ultima versione 11.10, ma adesso non sento più l' audio e non mi fa vedere neppure la scheda. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<lorenzo> è possibile cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo a proprio piacimento?
<gigirock> Nippon, che hardware hai ?
<gigirock> lorenzo, certo
<Nippon> ho un pc della Dell
<Nippon> non so che scheda monta, non è un assemblato
<lorenzo> gigirock, nel senso posso mettere qualsiasi valore?
<gigirock> lorenzo, premi con il tasto destro sul desktop una delle voci riguarda la risoluzione
<gigirock> lorenzo, tutte le risoluzioni supportate dal tuo monitor
<Nippon> mdalle impostazioni audio vedo solo la Quick Cam Communicate STX
<gigirock> Nippon, premi ctrl alt t  si apre un terminale da li scrivi lspci
<lorenzo> gigirock, io ho un grosso problema, perché ho la parte destra della schermata tagliata, volevo sapere se era possibile mettere una risoluzione inventata, cioè una che non è fra le scelte...
<gigirock> lorenzo, che hardware hai ?
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754872/
<lorenzo> gigirock, intendi il monitor?
<gigirock> si monitor sk grafica processore versione di ubuntu.......
<gigirock> Nippon, la sk audio viene vista....
<giacomo> buon pomeriggio ragazzi ho un piccolissimo problema con ubuntu 10.04lts ho eliminato il pannello che si trovava in basso ed ne ho messo un'altro in alto con qualche collegamento tipo skype ecc,ecc quando apro una cartella e la iconizzo non la vedo nel pannello mi sparisce come posso risolvere ?
<gigirock> Nippon, in alto a dx c'e' il simbolo dell'altoparlante ?
<Nippon> dalle impostazioni audio no, ma dal comando lscpi si. Dovrebbe essere Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Nippon> già fatto, ma viene visto solo quello della webcam
<gigirock> Nippon, n capisco
<Holden> lorenzo, ancora non sei riuscito a risolvere?
<Nippon> hai visto il mio pastebin con il comando lspci?
<OverMe> giacomo, devi aggiungere al pannello "elenco finestre"
<lorenzo> Holden, no, però ho trovato una distro, la 11.04 e me l'ha caricata, il problema c'è sempre... ho pensato ad una soluzione, ma se io restringesse di poco la risoluzione in orizzontale?
<giacomo> che la trovo dove?
<OverMe> giacomo, tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello
<giacomo> si ok
<giacomo> scusami ero distratto
<Holden> lorenzo, il tuo monitor supporta un certo numero di risoluzioni. All'avvio del server grafico X, queste risoluzioni vengono lette dalla scheda video, che viene configurata di conseguenza
<gigirock> Nippon, in alto a dx c'e' il simbolo dell'altoparlante ?
<Holden> lorenzo, tu puoi scegliere solo tra quelle supportate
<Nippon> si
<lorenzo> Holden, quindi non si può cambiare di poco una risoluzione, e metterne una inventata?
<Holden> lorenzo, ci sarebbe la possibilità di smanettare con altre diverse, ma è una cosa che raramente è richiesta
<gigirock> Nippon, apri le impostazioni audio
<Nippon> fatto
<Holden> lorenzo, no, perchè il monitor non la supporterebbe
<Holden> lorenzo, quelle supportate le vedi con il comando xrandr
<gigirock> Nippon, hardware
<giacomo> grazie OvenME
<Nippon> fatto
<Holden> lorenzo, se vuoi ti passo una guida e fai una prova
<lorenzo> Holden, secondo te c'è ancora speranza? cioè devo riportare questo monitor al negozio e sostituirlo?
<gigirock> che vedi ?
<gigirock> Nippon, cosa vedi ?
<Nippon> vedo solo l'ingresso della QuickCam Communicate STX
<Nippon> cioè l'ingresso della webcam
<Holden> lorenzo, hmm... perchè non fai una cosa, prova ad installare i drivers proprietari.
<Nippon> ma quello della scheda audio,no
<gigirock> Nippon, output cosa vedi ?
<lorenzo> Holden, a saperlo fare... :)
<Holden> lorenzo, dal gestore dei driver hardware
<lorenzo> Holden, sì...
<Holden> lorenzo, dovrebbe proporti i drivers fglrx
<lorenzo> Holden, aspetta dov'è la voce gestore dei driver?
<lorenzo> Holden, driver aggiuntivi?
<Nippon> Output Dummy
<Holden> lorenzo, credo di si
<lorenzo> Holden, mi dice nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema...
<Holden> lorenzo, ok, ma te ne fa installare qualcuno?
<lorenzo> Holden, credo di no, rimane fermo così: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/schermatadel20111130150.png/
<gigirock> Nippon il profilo sotto "hardware" ?
<Nippon> Cosa è Output Dummy?
<Nippon> sono due: Spento, Mono analogico Input
<gigirock> Nippon, evidentemente c'e' qualche problema con il chipset i9 che hai tu ....
<gigirock> Nippon, dummy e' una cosa di prova....fasulla
<gigirock> Nippon, aspe
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<Holden> lorenzo, puoi usare imagebin.org ?
<Nippon> ICH9
<lorenzo> Holden, sì, scusa è che non mi ricordo mai l'indirizzo: http://imagebin.org/186344
<Holden> lorenzo, un attimo che cerco il manuale di questo monitor...
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> per caso vi occupate anche dei plugin di mozilla?
<lorenzo> Holden, http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=191EL2SB/00&slg=it&scy=IT
<gigirock> Nippon, Edit/reduce alsa-base (the last few lines beginning "options...") to just this:
<gigirock> options snd slots=snd-hda-intel
<gigirock> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<gigirock> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<FloodBotIt1> gigirock: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gigirock> Nippon, che dell hai ?
<Nippon> Optilex 755
<Nippon> Optiplex 755
<gigirock> Nippon, che baracca... come il mio !
<Nippon> :-)
<gigirock> hai visto sopra ? prova a modificare quei parametri come e' scritto....
<Nippon> ma non so come modiuficarli
<gigirock> Nippon, ma nel windows funziona ?
<Nippon> non uso windows
<gigirock> Nippon, controlla anche il bios se e' aggiornato altrimenti a support.dell.com trovi tutti le versioni di bios...ma devi avere il windows per aggiornare
<Nippon> devo installare anche windows
<Nippon> io ho solo linux
<gigirock> Nippon, n esegerare puoi creare un dischetto o una penna usb....
<Arkyos> Ho installato da tempo un componente aggiuntivo di mozila che permette di scaricare video da youtube. Il problema è che una volta scaricati i video in formato .flv, non riesce a convertirli, nonostante abbia instalalto il codec ffmpeg. Purtroppo, sono mesi che ho questo problema. Confrontando le opzioni del mio computer con un un altro contente lo stesso add-on, ho visto che sono le stesse. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Arkyos> *contenente
<gigirock> Arkyos, provate tubemate ?
<Arkyos> tubemate? e scarica direttamente in mp3?
<Nippon> non èche voglio esagerare, ma non vorrei installare windows solo per l'audio dopo che ho scelto linux proprio per eviatarlo
<gigirock> Nippon, premi ctrl atl t
<Holden> lorenzo, vai a pagina 7 del manuale
<Nippon> ok
<lorenzo> Holden, esattamente cosa dovrebbe destarmi attenzione? :)
<Holden> lorenzo, menu->picture->picture format
<Holden> lorenzo, oppure il tasto 3,  Cambia al rapporto 4:3
<Nippon> poi, cosa devo fare?
<lorenzo> Holden, dal monitor ho smanettato l'impossibile, il cambia rapporto 4:3 mi restringe semplicemente la schermata, che comunque rimane tagliata sulla destra... dal monitor c'è poco e niente da fare :(
<Holden> lorenzo, se potessi vedere una foto del difetto almeno mi renderei conto...
<Holden> lorenzo, a questo punto dò per scontato che hai provato tutte le opzioni sotto menu->setup
<Nippon> gigirock, ci sei?
<lorenzo> Holden, esattamente... il difetto è semplice da descrivere, se fai caso i bordi del nuovo Ubuntu, qelli in alto sono arrotondati... sulla sinistra tutto ok, sulla destra invece non cìè lo spazio per vedere lo "stondamento" e di conseguenza la barra di scorrimento delle finestre è meno di metà...
<lorenzo> *c'è
<Nippon> grazie gigirock, adesso devo andare, facciamo per la prossima volta. Spero che arrivi qualche aggiornamento dal supporto di ubuntu
<lorenzo> Holden, e la cosa più assurda è che tutte le altre risoluzioni non mi danno questo problema, se non fosse per la deformazione (orizzontale o verticale) avrei scelto un'altra risoluzione e pace...
<Holden> lorenzo ok, e quello lo sistemi con menu->setup->H position
<Holden> lorenzo prova anche menu->setup->reset
<lorenzo> Holden, no, se sposto la schermata utilizziando il tasto del monitor, è vero, si sposta sulla sinistra, ma rimane ugualmente tagliata...
<lorenzo> *utilizzando
<Holden> lorenzo hai provato a cambiare la fase?
<lorenzo> Holden provato anche il reset...
<gigirock> Nippon, dal terminale scrivi sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e li aggiungi le righe di cui sopra
<Holden> o il clock?
<lorenzo> Holden, cioè
<gigirock> Nippon, scusa ma devo andare....
<Nippon> ok
<gigirock> ciao
<Nippon> proviamo
<Nippon> ok, facciamo la prossima
<Nippon> grazie
<lorenzo> Holden, cos'è la fase? come si cambia?
<Holden> lorenzo menu->setup->phase e clock
<Holden> lorenzo ok tocca il clock
<Holden> da me variando il clock fa quel problema
<lorenzo> Holden, ma su ubuntu dici... dov'è la voce menù?
<Holden> lorenzo no, sul monitor
<lorenzo> Holden sotto fase mi dice elimina interferenze orizzontale, ho spaziato da zero a cento, non cambiava nulla... :( che rottura di testicolo :)
<Holden> lorenzo prova clock
<lorenzo> Holden, per me, il problema è nel S.O. con windoz andava bene li mortacci sua :)
<Holden> lorenzo potrebbe essere anche la scheda video
<lorenzo> Holden, speriamo (per modo di dire), nel senso sul monitor ripeto ho smanettato tutto...
<Holden> lorenzo hai fatto la prova con il clock?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho eliminato le cartelle della home e le ho sostituite con in collegamenti al mio archivio, ridandogli gli stessi nomi, sono riapparse le icone delle cartelle come erano in precedenaza, tutte ( documenti musica ecc ecc.) tranne quella degli scaricati che mi illustra una cartella senza nessun disegnino sopra, come posso fare?
<Drizamanuber> per farla tornare come le altre?
<lorenzo> Holden, non lo trovo clock... sul monitor è in italiano, ma sono sicuro che già l'ho provato... :)
<Holden> lorenzo e dai cercalo un attimo, è sotto menu->setup nel manuale. cambiando il valore del clock sul mio monitor ottengo esattamente l'effetto che descrivi tu
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, clic col destro sull'icona, proprietà e gl i cambi l'icona
<glpiana> *gli
<Drizamanuber> ok,, ma dove vado a cercare quella originale?
<nicotano> Drizamanuber, usr/share/icons
<Drizamanuber> grazie a tutti e due
<lorenzo> Holden, ci provo è che non trovo niente che possa tradursi in clock... aspetta
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/
<Holden> lorenzo e ma hai anche il manuale, se hai trovato fase è li vicino
<Holden> lorenzo al limite metti la lingua in inglese
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: perfetto trovata!!!
<lorenzo> Su setup monitor, ho le seguenti voci: Auto, Ingresso, Immagine, Colore, Lingua, impostazioni OSD, Configurazione... ora sotto configurazione c'è: posiz. orizzontale, posiz. verticale, Fase, regolazione, notifica risoluzione, Rest, info... tutto qui...
<lorenzo> Holden, su setup monitor, ho le seguenti voci: Auto, Ingresso, Immagine, Colore, Lingua, impostazioni OSD, Configurazione... ora sotto configurazione c'è: posiz. orizzontale, posiz. verticale, Fase, regolazione, notifica risoluzione, Rest, info... tutto qui...
<Holden> lorenzo scegli come lingua inglese e amen
<Holden> lorenzo però a giudicare dall'ordine dovrebbe essere 'regolazione'
<lorenzo> Holden, fatto... in inglese clock c'è e corrisponde a "regolazione" ... ma funziona allo stesso modo di spostamento orizzontale... in sostanza puoi spostare la schermata a sinistra o a destra... il problema persiste, anche se spostassi tutto a sinistra, a destra rimarrebbe tagliato...
<Holden> lorenzo ok, qui fa un'altra cosa. ho finito le idee
<lorenzo> Holden, camobio monitor :)
<lorenzo> *cambio
<Holden> lorenzo c'è una utility per settare queste cose in maniera fine... ma non ricordo il nome...
<lorenzo> Holden ovvero?
<nicotano> forse xvidtune
<lorenzo> avrò bisogno di assistenza purtroppo... :)
<lorenzo> magari però vincerò il premio "utente con maggior problemi impossibili"
<nicotano> se viene ancora letto xorg.conf  si può inserire la modeline ricavata con xvidtune
<lorenzo> nicotano, si può fare qualche prova e/o verificare?
<Holden> ah si forse era xvidtune
<lorenzo> devo installare qualcosa?
<Holden> lorenzo lancia  xvidtune
<nicotano> lorenzo, lancia xvidtune e prova a fare piccole variazioni
<nicotano> dovrebbe essere ancora installato di default
<lorenzo> nicotano, Holden, non volendo fare modifiche da pentimento dove devo andare a smanettare? :)
<Holden> lorenzo http://www.fedoraonline.it/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=32
<Holden> lo so che è una guida per fedora, ma visto che il caso è disperato...
<Holden> segui solo la prima parte, non aggiungere niente ad xorg.conf lorenzo
<Marcofe> salve a tutti :)
<nicotano> lorenzo, da xvidtune hai impostato a 5 il valore di scostamento prova con left right wider narrow e fai test se vedi che va bene copi la modeline in xorg.conf
<Holden> nicotano,  lorenzo no non copiarla in xorg.conf, basta farlo in un attimo con xrandr
<nicotano> Holden, ;)
<lorenzo> Holden, ricevuto, però dopo apply, mi appare un avviso che mi dice sorry, you have requested  a mode-line that not possible ecc...
<Holden> lorenzo eh, si devono fare delle prove
<lorenzo> Holden, sì però in pratica cambio qualche valore ma non posso applicarlo, nemmeno posso vedere cosa ho cambiato... :(
<Holden> voglio dire, ne devi trovare una che si applica ovviamente
<lorenzo> Holden a sì?
<lorenzo> Non ci riesco, qualsiasi valore sposti mi dà quell'avviso...
<Holden> lorenzo, no un attimo, tu non devi spostare i valori, ma premere il tasto 'Wider'
<lorenzo> Holder, mhm
<Holden> anzi Narrower nel tuo caso
<lorenzo> Holden e dopo? vedo solo che si aggiungono righe sul terminale ma non cambia ancora nulla...
<Holden> poi fai test
<Holden> o apply
<lorenzo> Holden invalid mode requested
<Holden> esci e rifallo
<_Best_> *___*
<lorenzo> Holden, allora io apro il terminale, digito "xvidtune" clicco su ok nell'avviso che appare, dopodiché faccio un solo clic su "Narrower"... poi clicco show, si aggiungono delle righe al terminale, e dopo clicco su test... ma mi appare sempre invalid... :(
<Holden> lorenzo allora dovresti fare una cosa, click su narrower, poi copi la riga che è uscita sul terminale
<lorenzo> Holden, ok
<Holden> incollala qui
<lorenzo> Holden, dopo aver cliccato narrower una soloa volta: "1366x768"     85.50   1366 1436 1579 1796    768  771  774  798 +hsync +vsync
<Holden> dai questo comando: xrandr --newmode "test1" 85.50   1366 1436 1579 1796    768  771  774  798 +hsync +vsync
<lorenzo> Holden, dopo aver cliccato test: Warning: XtRemoveGrab asked to remove a widget not on the list
<Holden> quello è solo un warning
<lorenzo> Holden, dato il comando, non è cambiato nulla
<Holden> lorenzo ora  xrandr --addmode VGA-0 test1
<Holden> e poi xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode test1
<lorenzo> Holden: ti mostro gli output... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/754989/
<Holden> lorenzo hmm... da errore, strano
<lorenzo> Holden, non c'è una che mi vada bene porca puttena :)
<Holden> lorenzo se hai voglia cerca su google, ci sono tante guide per xrandr. si tratta di aggiungere la modeline e provarla. se non vuoi perderci tempo cambia monitor
<lorenzo> Holden, daccordo, mi ci metterò per un pochino poi sfascio tutto :D :D :D per ora grazie della pazienza e del tempo :) :)
<Holden> lorenzo di niente, buona fortuna
<lorenzo> Holden grazie
<tyrael2210> salve a tutti, per il pacchetto rdesktop, posso chiedere a voi?
<tyrael2210> ho un problema con l'opzione -s di rdesktop, la connessione remota avviene correttamente ma l'avvio della singola applicazione viene totalmente ignorato
<tyrael2210> avete qualche idea?
<tron85> su cosa?
<tyrael2210> ho un problema con l'opzione -s di rdesktop, la connessione remota avviene correttamente ma l'avvio della singola applicazione viene totalmente ignorato
<tyrael2210> in pratica devo utilizzare la single application mode in una connessione rdp
<tron85> mmm io ho un problema con chroot
<tyrael2210> :tron85 niente... siamo soli...comunque prova a dirmi il problema, magari riesco a darti una mano
<tron85> asp forse devo montare sys dev e proc
<full80> ciao
<full80> ubuntu 11.10, ho applicato come desktop xfce: come faccio ad entrare direttamente nel PC senza mettere la password ?
<_Best_> seraaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<jester-> aiò Aizram
<Aizram> jester-, :D
<gio> chat
<gio> chat!
<Matt_91> gio:
<Matt_91> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> :)
<Trim> Ciao
<Drizamanuber> jester-: aiuto!! ho installato fedora 15 e adesso nel grub non esce più ubuntu, come posso fare?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: hihihi mica è intelligente come gdm ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> lo so, ho provato a installarlo perchè mi piace gnome 3 ma con i driver ati su ubuntu 11.10 è instabile, speravo di risolvere il problema, ma niente, anzi peggio visto che adesso non so come sistemare il grub
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non sai proprio aiutarmi? lo chiedo a te perchè sulla chat di fedora, come al solito non risponde nessuno
<jester-> Drizamanuber: prova a laciare sudo /usr/sbin/grub-probe
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  mi dice comando non valido
<jester-> Drizamanuber: su che partizione è ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> dev/sda6
<jester-> Drizamanuber: al menu grub pigi mi pare c per avere la riga di comando e inserisci sti comandi uno alla volta
<jester-> Drizamanuber: set root=(hd0,6)
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok, me li segno
<jester-> linux /vmilunz root=/dev/sda6 ro
<jester-> initrd /initrd.img
<jester-> boot
<jester-> Drizamanuber: dovrebbe avviarti ubuntu, poi installi grub da ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> jester-: provo subito, grazie
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: dopo il primo comando mi da errore 27
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: hai cannato la partizione ubuntu
<jester-> dikdust: sudo fdisk -l
<Drizamanuber> jester-: forse ho capito, non è 6 la partizione di ubuntu, ma è 7 adesso provo cambiando il numero
<jester-> Drizamanuber: allora è set root=(hd0,7) e root=/dev/sda7 ro
<Damaskinos> Buona Serata
<Damaskinos> Scusate ho un problema con un dvd. Il lettore funziona perfettamente. Però quando inserisco questo dvd originale di un video corso il disco non gira e non monta nulla Come devo fare?
<Damaskinos> Ho letto su internet che potrebbe essere un problema di diritti ma possibile che il lettore non giri proprio?
<Damaskinos> Help Me
<jester-> Damaskinos: fallo aprire da vlc
<Damaskinos> jester il problema è il percorso
<Damaskinos> non viene montato vlc mi chiede il percorso e non so che mettere
<Damaskinos> sul gestore diski mi dice che l'unita disco è in /dev/sr0
<jester-> Damaskinos: apri file
<jester-> o apri cd
<Damaskinos> jester-: provo
<Damaskinos> apri file e dove lo vado a pescare?
<lezan> Sera a tutti. Sto avendo alcuni problemi con ubuntu 11.10. Primo problema: mi si è cambiata l'immagine di  background del grub. Ho provato a modificarla con grub-customizer, ma le modifiche apportate non ha efficacia. Ho provato anche a ripristinare il grub, ma il risultato non cambia. Ho dato un occhiata anche al file 05_debian_theme trovando la riga in cui imposta la nuova immagine di background che è /usr/share/images/desktop-bas
<lezan> e/desktop-grub.png . Avete qualche idea per levare l'immagine di sfondo?
<Damaskinos> jester-:l'unità cdrom non c'è quindi devo girare nel file system?
<jester-> Damaskinos: allora non ti vede il cdrom
<jester-> Damaskinos: non è che sei in vbox?
<Damaskinos> jester-:  in virtualbox?^
<Damaskinos> no no il sistema è sul pc ultima distro di ubuntu
<Damaskinos> come mai se inserisco il disco di ubuntu ad esempio parte tranquillamente e viene montato in automatico?
<Damaskinos> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Damaskinos: nemmeno in nautilus lo vedi i lcd?
<Damaskinos> no
<Damaskinos> no
<Damaskinos> io nel file fstab avevo aggiunto questa stringa che non c'era
<jester-> Damaskinos: vlc media/apridisco ?
<Damaskinos> jester-: DVDRead non può aprire il disco "/dev/cdrom".
<jester-> Damaskinos: gli sarà indigesto il contenuto
<jester-> Damaskinos: installa gnome-mplayer ffmpeg w32codecs:386 e pova con mplayer
<Damaskinos> si ma possibile? lo devo vedere per forsa
<jester-> Damaskinos: naturlamente winzoz te lo sei segato
<Damaskinos> cioè?
<Damaskinos> devo installare questi ? gnome-mplayer ffmpeg w32codecs:386
<Damaskinos> jester-: non ho più winzoz da una vita
<Damaskinos> e bestemmio molto ma molto meno
<Damaskinos> ogni tanto per l'università lo faccio girare un xp minimal su vbox e ti dirò che gira molto meglio in virtuale
<Octy> 'sera
<jester-> aiò Octy
<Octy> non mi funge più il touchpad =(
<Octy> succede ogni tanto all'avvio, riavviando si riprende, solo che non voglio riavviare 20 volte.
<Damaskinos> scusa jester- ma se il disco non viene montato
<Damaskinos> come faccio a editarlo con qualsiasi software?
<Damaskinos> come faccio a montare il lettore cd
<Damaskinos> '
<Damaskinos> ?
<jester-> Damaskinos: sudo mount -t etc etc
<jester-> Octy: non è che lo hai spento da tasto fn?
<jester-> Octy: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Damaskinos> jester-: mi sono perso all'etc etc
<Damaskinos> dopo -t  devo inserire cdrom?
<Octy> jester-, "tool for enabling and desabling wireless devices"?!? cmq non cambia nulla
<jester->  -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt
<jester-> se sr0 è
<jester-> Octy: controlla che non hai disttivato da tasto fn
<Octy> jester-, non posso, non ci sono led o altro
<jester-> Octy: a sapere il driver che usa
<Octy> jester-, e se anche fosse?
<jester-> Octy: prova a caricare synaptics
<Octy> jester-, synaptic_i2c provo a caricare? o cosa?
<jester-> Octy: prova
<jester-> Octy: vedi se in sudo lshw dice qualcosa circa il driver
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ci sono riuscito con il tuo aiuto e con quello di sagitter di fedora
<jester-> Drizamanuber: installato da ubuntu è sistemato il fedoro
<jester-> Drizamanuber: installato da ubuntu o sistemato il fedoro
<Drizamanuber> jester-: i comandi che dicevi tu non funzionava dal grub di fedora digitando c
<Octy>  jester- non vedo nulla
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sbagliavi il dev di sicuro
<jester-> Drizamanuber: te lo dava il prompt grub> ?
<Drizamanuber> allora con il comando grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg dal terminale di fedora ho creato un altro grub "0.98", una volta cliccato su questo grub, è apparsa una riga di dos
<Drizamanuber> da qui ho digitato i comandi che hai detto tu e ha funzionato tutto allla perfezione!!
<Octy> jester-, greppando "touch", "mouse" o "pad" non vedo nulla. leggendo tutto neanche.
<Drizamanuber> sì, il prompt grub me lo dava, ma il primo non funzionava, una volta installato il grub2 invece ho risolto
<jester-> Drizamanuber: da riga di comando al boot?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: quando ho riavviato il grub, ho digitato c
<Damaskinos> jester-:  in fstab non ci dovrebbe essere scritto qualcosa per far montare in automatico il lettore cd?
<Drizamanuber> da quella riganon funzionava, ma facendo il comnado grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg dal terminale di fedora mi ha creato un'altra riga nel grub
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sembra che non serva piu
<Drizamanuber> jester-: comunqeu ho risolto, questa è la cosa più importante
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è evoluta fedora
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ora ti saluto, devo scappare
<Drizamanuber> mi piace fedora, ma rimangono sempre i casini di gnome3
<jester-> Octy: non saprei che dirti
<jester-> Drizamanuber: gnome non centra una sega
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e nemmeno il sistema sei tu che insisti con driver che non esistono
<Octy> jester-, grazie. ='( tornerò a windows e ti sentirai in colpa e finirai all'inferno u.u Continuerò con le scorciatoie da tastiera...
<jester-> Octy: alternativa prendere un mac
<jester-> hihii
<Octy> mmmh jester- l'inferno è sempre quello...
<jester-> Octy: all'inferno e ritorno era un film anni 50
<Octy> jester-, il diavolo ha morso la mela? sei OT, bannati. Io esco da qui altrimenti smarrite la retta via
<Drizamanuber> jester-: capito e quali sono i drive open che fanno funzionaer tutto?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: te la tieno cosi o ti compri una ati funzante
<Drizamanuber> ma con ubuntu 11.04 funziona benissimo
<alecv> salve
<philipsmatto> ciao ragazzi, chi di voi è il gurù deel server?
<philipsmatto> *dei
<jester-> philipsmatto: ???
<degli> nessuno ha mai configurato lirc con un'infrarossi usb?
<nicola88> buonasera... c'è qualcuno che sa usare ANYREMOTE?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi una cosa nel momento in cui per vari motivi mi servirebbe firefox 8.0 di versione
<esulu> scarico il pacchetto dal sito, ma per farlo funzionare decente mente dove dovrei copiare il contenuto
<esulu> ?
<Holden> esulu, versione di ubuntu?
<esulu> 10.04
<Holden> esulu, allora basta che aggiungi il ppa firefox-stable e ti porta alla 8. ho anche io lucid
<esulu> dici nel source list
<esulu> Holden:
<Holden> c'è un comando, un attimo
<esulu> ok sorry
<Holden> esulu, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<esulu> ok
<esulu> perfetto
<giucar>  buonasera a tutti volevo attivare il dvb sul mio dell xps seguendo qualche indicazione mi hanno detto di scaricare e compilare il file di questo indirizzo www.jusst.de/hg/saa7231/rev/c6048b34be66 eseguire le indicazioni di questo indirizzo www.jusst.de/hg/saa7231/shortlog  ho creato una cartella che ho chiamato dvt e li credo almeno di aver scompattato ma ora non so come andare avanti, tenete presente che sono un nove
<giucar> llino con pochissima esperienza uso ubuntu 11.10, e chiedo se qualcuno può darmi una mano a capirci qualcosa
<elgaton> giucar: Un attimo...
<giucar> eleganton; ma certo quando puoi io sono qui
<elgaton> giucar: OK, scarica questo file: http://www.jusst.de/hg/saa7231/archive/c6048b34be66.tar.bz2
<elgaton> giucar: Poi vai nel menu delle applicazioni e apri "Terminale"
<giucar> eleganton; ok vado
<elgaton> giucar: Per favore, usa il mio nickname corretto ("elgaton"). Anziché digitarlo di volta in volta, digitane le prime lettere e premi Tab per completarlo automaticamente. In questo modo saprò più facilmente quando mi scrivi un messaggio :)
<giucar> elgaton; ok scusa ho digitato male ho caricato il file che mi hai detto, ma l'avevo già fatto in zip e credo anche di averlo già scompattato in una cartella che ho chiamato dvt, però ci ho smacchinato eprima e ora non so se è il caso di cancellare tiutto
<elgaton> giucar: Ti conviene - cancella e riscompatta
<giucar> elgaton; ma come si fa ? temo di fare altri guai sono proprio all'inizio
<elgaton> giucar: La faccenda è un po' complicata.
<elgaton> In sintesi ti chiedono di installare un modulo del kernel (l'equivalente di un driver) e ti chiedono di ricompilare tutto il kernel. Sto vedendo se c'è qualche scorciatoia.
<giucar> elgaton, ti ringrazio
<elgaton> giucar: Sembra fra l'altro che i driver siano per una vecchia versione del kernel, al limite provo a compilarli io, però ci metterò qualche giorno
<elgaton> Intanto vedo se ce ne sono di più recenti
<giucar> elgaton, va bene ma dopo come ti ricontatto? sempre qui? fra qualche giorno?
<elgaton> giucar: Va bene, tenterò di essere presente (sono abbastanza impegnato quindi ci metterò un po')
<elgaton> giucar: Purtroppo dalle poche ricerche il driver sembra "abbandonato", proverò a vedere almeno se riesco a compilarlo ma non potendo testarlo personalmente non garantisco che il funzionamento sia stabile.
<giucar> elgaton, ci mancherebbe ti ringrazio già per avermi risposto non pretendo nulla sopratutto da chi offre il suo tempo libero ad altri. comunque di tanto in tanto provo a vedere se sei in linea.Se ti servisse ti do la mia mail , ma solo se ti è utile grazie
<elgaton> giucar: OK, mandamela tramite messaggio privato
<giucar> elgaton, scusa l'ignoranza , ma come si fa
<elgaton> giucar: Dove digiti il testo scrivi "/msg elgaton messaggio" dove "messaggio" è il messaggio da mandare
<elgaton> (senza virgolette doppie)
<giucar> msg elgaton ecg060gmail.com
<elgaton> OK
<elgaton> (mancava la barra iniziale però)
<giucar> elgaton, grazie di tutto senza barra è visibile a tutti?
<elgaton> Esatto
<giucar> be spero non mi intasino la mail mi fido di questa comunità
<elgaton> Manca anche il segno "@" e ciò vuol dire che nessuno potrà estrarre l'indirizzo dai log IRC pubblici (si spera)
<elgaton> OK, tenterò di compilare e vedrò
<giucar> elgaton, grazie ancora a presto buonanotte
<elgaton> giucar: Di niente - buonanott
<elgaton> *buonanotte
<Pranajama> Salve ho un piccolissimo problema forse mio figlio a fatto danno
<Pranajama> non sento più i tamburi del suono di avvio di ubuntu
<Pranajama> pur avendo le casse accese e il volume abilitato
<Pranajama> come posso fare per ripristinare?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-01
<Roberto> c'è qualcuno? come faccio ad aggiungere il repository amule per poterlo aggiornare? uso ubuntu 11.10
<Deeno> Buona notte mi sono spariti i suoni di sistema da ubuntu 11.10 mi aiutate c'è qualche nottambulo come me?
<BetaBrain> night all
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<Nippon> salve, per favore potete aiutarmi? Sono passato alla ver. 11.10 e adesso l'audio non funziona più
<Nippon> la scheda sulle impostazioni audio non viene rilevata ed il chip in questione è  ICH9 Family
<Nippon> qualche idea
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata!
<pancro> good $localtime, css!
<massimo18> ?
<cristian_c> ciao, volevo sapere com'era possibile configurare le impostazioni di flash. Il problema nasce dal supporto alle webcam fornito da questo plugin. In pratica molti siti web permettono di utilizzare la webcam con il browser attraverso flash, come ad esempio testwebcam.com. Ho provato ad attivare una webcam usb in quel sito, ma non viene rilevata da flash, mentre il device viene riconosciuto tranquillamente dagli alt
<Nippon> salve a tutti, avrei gentilmente bisogno del vostro aiuto. sono passato alla versione 11.10 e adesso non ho più l'audio
<cristian_c> Nippon, hai eseguito un avanzamento di versione?
<cristian_c> oppure un'installazione da zero?
<Nippon> controllando dalle impostazioni audio ho visto che la scheda non viene rilevata. Con il comando lspci il chip in esame è ICH9 Family
<Nippon> si
<cristian_c> sì a cosa
<cristian_c> ?
<Nippon> avanzamento della versione
<cristian_c> nippon, se in lspci la vedi, vuol dire che è stata rilevata
<Nippon> si ti faccio vedere
<Nippon> asp
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755806/
<cristian_c> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cristian_c> questo vuol dire che è stata rilevata
<Nippon> esatto
<Nippon> ma dalle impostazioni audio non la vedo
<Nippon> e l'audio non si sente
<cristian_c> Nippon, fai uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nippon> scuami, quale è la combinazione dei tasti per la combinazione dello screenshot?
<cristian_c> Nippon, usa l'utility Cattura schermata o Istantanea
<Nippon> non riesco a trovare il cattura schermata
<cristian_c> Quale De stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> *DE
<Nippon> sto cercando sulla Dash
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora c'è
<Nippon> non mi ricordo come si chiama
<Nippon> trovata
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/186463
<glpiana> Nippon, hai fatto in precedenza modifiche al file alsa-base.conf?
<cristian_c> già, non risulta
<Nippon> non so
<Nippon> da parte mia no, se è stato fatto con gli aggiornamento non so
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi in un terminale: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> !paste | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> glpiana, credo che sia dovuto all'avanzamento di versione, ha aggiornato all'ultima release ed è scomparso l'audio immagino, ma non so perché
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755812/
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> Nippon, e anche uname -a
<glpiana> Nippon, tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> lspci la vede ma il mixer no
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì sì, ho letto sopra
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755817/
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic
<cristian_c> neanche aplay la vede, dev'essere un problema del kernel
<cristian_c> secondo me con lspci -v si vede che non c'è alcun driver in uso
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755818/
<glpiana> Nippon, hai motivi particolare per usare i repository proposed?
<glpiana> Nippon, intanto che ci pensi scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Nippon> non so cosa siano, a cosa servono?
<glpiana> Nippon, a incasinare i pc :D
<Nippon> :-)
<Nippon> lo uso anche in lingua giapponese, e non è che si è incasinato per questo?
<glpiana> non penso proprio
<glpiana> Nippon, vediamo l'output del comando?
<cristian_c> il problema è che non c'è alcun driver che sta utilizzando la scheda imho
<Nippon> uso questo comando dpkg -l | grep linux-image ?
<glpiana> cristian_c, è quel kernel che poco mi convince
<glpiana> Nippon, sì
<cristian_c> oltre a dpkg può essere utile anche lsmod
<glpiana> cristian_c, una cosa per volta please :)
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755820/
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic
<Nippon> per favore non litigate, sono sicura che entrambi siete degli esperti
<Nippon> sta installando
<glpiana> Nippon, sta installando?
<glpiana> ok
<cristian_c> Nippon, non stiamo litigando e io non sono un esperto. Comunque su oneiric ho il -12 e il -13, quindi il -33 credo sia dei proposed
<glpiana> Nippon, dimmi, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<Nippon> si riavviera°
<Nippon> dne
<glpiana> Nippon, dne sta per?
<Nippon> done, cosa devo fare adesso?
<glpiana> Nippon, dimmi, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<Nippon> ancora continua
<Nippon> finito
<Nippon> adesso devo riavviarlo?
<glpiana> Nippon, dimmi, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<glpiana> e tre -.-
<Nippon> devo riavviarlo?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Nippon, ma leggo o no
<glpiana> leggi
<Nippon> ok riavvio, e ti farò sapere dopo
<glpiana> ok, non leggi
<Nippon> ah scusa, sono un pò fuori :-)
<Nippon> no, mom lo vedo
<Nippon> vedo solo la scelta degli user
<glpiana> Nippon, allora quando avvii il pc premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift fino a che non ti appare un menu di scelta
<Nippon> ok, e dopo?
<glpiana> Nippon, è probabile che il kernel che abbiamo messo ora non appaia come prima scelta
<glpiana> 1 secondo solo
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> cristian ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> Nippon, dicevo
<cristian_c> scusate, mi sono incartato, il -12 e -13 si riferiscono al kernel 3, mentre quelli che hai installato si riferiscono al kernel 2. Per il kernel 3 hai installato la versione -14
<glpiana> Nippon, tu devi avviare col kernel 3.0.0-13 e non col -14 che stai usando ora.
<cristian_c> Nippon, segui glpina
<cristian_c> *glpiana
<Nippon> ceerto
<glpiana> Nippon, è possibile che venga elencato nelle vecchie versioni, per cui all'avvio fai attenzione a scegliere quello giusto
<cristian_c> il -13
<cristian_c> del kernel 3
<Nippon> ok, quindi devo avviarmi con il 13
<cristian_c> del kernel 3
<glpiana> Nippon, sì
<Nippon> ma questo avvio deve essere fatto sempre in questo modo o è solo adesso?
<glpiana> Nippon, avvia e poi vediamo di sistemare
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> a dopo,
<Nippon> rieccomi
<glpiana> Nippon, apri un temrinale e scrivi: uname -a
<Nippon> ho riavviato il pc, ma quando ho premuto shift ho visto il promp con la scritta GRUB
<glpiana> Nippon, devi tenerlo premuto fino a quando non appare il menu per intiero
<Nippon> ma il pc ha continuato a caricare linux fino alla schermata degli user
<Nippon> non ho potuto scegliere il kernel
<glpiana> Nippon, devi tenerlo premuto fino a quando non appare il menu per intiero
<Nippon> ok, allora riprovo
<Nippon> rieccomi
<Nippon> non ho visto nessun kernel 3.0.0-13
<Nippon> solo il 14
<glpiana> Nippon, una delle voci del menu di grub non si riferiva a vecchie versioni ?
<Nippon> sia in modalità generic che in modalità ripristino
<Nippon> no
<Nippon> no
<glpiana> Nippon, che voci elenca il menu di grub che visualizzi all'avvio?
<Nippon> c'era anche Previous linux version
<Nippon> allora...
<glpiana> Nippon, quello è
<glpiana> Nippon, devi scegliere previous e poi vedrai elencati vari kernel perchè ne hai moltissimi installati
<Nippon> UBUNTU, con Linux 3.0.0-14-generic
<glpiana> Nippon, scegli il 3.0.0-13
<glpiana> io dimentico sempre che in italia conoscere un minimo di inglese è tabu :)
<Nippon> UBUNTU, con linux 3.0.0-14-generic (modalità ripristino)
<glpiana> Nippon, per favore leggi quello che ho scritto
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> scusami, ma io capiscopoco di linux
<Nippon> allora scelgo modalità ripristino e poi quello con il kenrel 13
<Nippon> ok?
<glpiana> Nippon, no, ma che ripristino -.-
<glpiana> Nippon, devi scegliere previous linux versione e poi il kernel 3.0.0-13
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> :-)
<cristian_c> il -14 probabilmente è una versione sperimentale, ergo non la usare
<Nippon> ok, riavvio e scelgo Previous, poi il kernel 13
<cristian_c> no
<glpiana> Nippon, sì
<cristian_c> ah, ok, saì
<Nippon> aiutoooo
<cristian_c> *sì, scusate
<Nippon> ah, meno male
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<Nippon> stavo per impazzire :-)
<cristian_c> argh
<Nippon> allora partiamo su marte, a dopo
<Nippon> ok, rieccomi
<glpiana> Nippon, l'hai trovato?
<Nippon> adesso syes
<Nippon> yes
<glpiana> Nippon, ok, e l'audio ora che fa?
<Nippon> si sente
<Nippon> provo su internet
<glpiana> Nippon, oki, allora fai così, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic
<Nippon> fatto
<glpiana> Nippon, ora scrivi gksu software-properties-gtk
<Nippon> abbiamo finito?
<Nippon> ok
<glpiana> Nippon, vai nella scheda aggiornamenti
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> poi
<glpiana> Nippon, togli la spunta dai proposed
<Nippon> e poi chiudo?
<glpiana> Nippon, devi lasciare la spunta solo a security e updates
<glpiana> quindi se hai la spunta su backports, levala
<Nippon> ok, fatto
<glpiana> Nippon, chiudi la finestra e nel terminale scirvi: sudo apt-get update
<Nippon> fatto
<glpiana> Nippon, ok, ora prova un riavvio e vediamo se parte correttamente
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> non va, l'audio non si sente
<Nippon> e la scheda non viene rilevata
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: uname -a
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755853/
<glpiana> Nippon, e prima, dal menu di grub, avevi selezionato questo o un kernel ancora precedente?
<Nippon> il 13
<glpiana> Nippon, fai un riavvio per cortesia, poi torna qui
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<Nippon> eccomi
<glpiana> Nippon, dunque?
<Nippon> niente, come prima sena audio
<glpiana> Nippon, se scrivi nel terminale: alsamixer    che fa?
<cristian_c> nippon, viene rilevata dal mixer?
<Nippon> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<Nippon> no
<cristian_c> credo vada installato se non lo è già
<Nippon> la scheda non si vede
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> cristian_c, c'è già alsa mixer
<Nippon> cosa devo scrivere
<Nippon> cristian o glpiana?
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Nippon> ok
<cristian_c> segui glpiana
<Nippon> fatto
<glpiana> Nippon, metti tutto quello che è uscito su pastebin
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755862/
<glpiana> Nippon, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Nippon> fatto
<glpiana> Nippon, su pastebin
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755864/
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: apt-cache policy alsa-base
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755865/
<glpiana> Nippon, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<Nippon> fatto
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755867/
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755870/
<glpiana> Nippon, aplay -l
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755871/
<glpiana> Nippon, lsmod | grep snd
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti, sto usando chrome su ubuntu 10.10
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755872/
<rozzilla> e non riesco a visualizzare questa pagina: http://www.opera.com/developer/tools/mini/
<glpiana> Nippon, prova a riavviare
<Nippon> ok
<glpiana> rozzilla, ti serve java
<rozzilla> glpiana, l'ho installato da ubuntu software center..
<glpiana> rozzilla, magari ci sono altri plugin per java che vanno in conflitto. apri una pagina di chrome e scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> rozzilla, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | rozzilla
<ubot-it> rozzilla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rozzilla> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/RFhaiVqg
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<glpiana> rozzilla, io riesco a visualizzare lapagina col tuo stesso plugin, iced, ma sono su altra versione. scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -L| grep sun-java
<glpiana> sorry, correggo: dpkg -l | grep sun-java
<Nippon> eccomi
<rozzilla> glpiana, non appare nulla, è normale?
<Nippon> lo vuoi sapere :-)
<glpiana> rozzilla, sì, se non hai installato java della sun. scrivi: apt-cache policy sun-java
<glpiana> Nippon, dimmi
<Nippon> complimenti!!!!
<Nippon> sei molto bravo
<cristian_c> ha funzionato?
<glpiana> Nippon, :)
<Nippon> si, sta funzionando
<Nippon> non so come ringraziarvi
<glpiana> Nippon, un grazie è più che sufficiente ;)
<Nippon> se magari ci incontriamo vi offro un arancino
<Nippon> :-)
<Nippon> per me dirvi solo grazie è poco
<Nippon> ed è solo quello per adesso posso darvi
<Nippon> cmq grazie di tutto
<glpiana> rozzilla, scusa, ho segato comando: at-cache search sun-java
<Nippon> anzi...per tutto
<rozzilla> Comando "at-cache" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<rozzilla>  Comando "apt-cache" dal pacchetto "apt" (main)
<rozzilla> at-cache: comando non trovato
<glpiana> uff. ho i diti stanchi: apt-cache search sun-java
<rozzilla> sun-javadb-client - Java DB client
<rozzilla> sun-javadb-common - Java DB common files
<rozzilla> sun-javadb-core - Java DB core
<rozzilla> sun-javadb-demo - Java DB demo
<rozzilla> sun-javadb-doc - Java DB documentation
<FloodBotIt1> rozzilla: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rozzilla> sun-javadb-javadoc - Java DB javadoc
<glpiana> copia su pastebin
<rozzilla> glpiana, chiedo scusa, non pensavo canche così poche righe non andavano bene
<rozzilla> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/1WBiVSFS
<rozzilla> *che anche
<rozzilla> andassero
<glpiana> rozzilla, dobbiamo attivare i repository partner. scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<rozzilla> :D  ho fame
<rozzilla> glpiana, ok aperto
<glpiana> rozzilla, vai nella scheda "software di terze parti"
<glpiana> rozzilla, vedi elencati i Partner di Canonical?
<rozzilla> glpiana, sì ma non selezionati
<glpiana> rozzilla, selezionalo poi chiudi la finestra
<glpiana> rozzilla, nel terminale dai sudo apt-get update     e poi sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-plugin
<rozzilla> glpiana, ok sta scaricando il plugin
<glpiana> rozzilla, ok, poi chiudi chorme, riaprilo, vai su about:plugins di nuovo e vedi se appare ancora icedtea o se c'è java sun
<Nippon> ragazzi, adesso non funziona :-(
<Nippon> ho fatto un cambio di user per vedere se funzionava, tutto o,. Poi sono ritornato nel mio user ed il pc è diventato nero con il prompt che lampeggiava, infine si è riavviato il pc
<Nippon> e adesso dalle impostazioni la scheda non si vede più :-(
<glpiana> Nippon, riavvia e vedi se torna a funzionare
<Nippon> ok
<rozzilla> appare ancora icedtea
<rozzilla> glpiana, ti mando comunque il link di pastebin
<rozzilla> http://pastebin.com/T5iMGeRy
<glpiana> rozzilla, sudo apt-get remove --purge icedtea-plugin
<rozzilla> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/RCEDAMA5
<glpiana> rozzilla, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<rozzilla> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/N443pnVe
<glpiana> rozzilla, sudo apt-get remove --purge icedtea6-plugin icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<rozzilla> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> rozzilla, chiudi e riapri chrmoe
<glpiana> *chrome
<rozzilla> glpiana, ok non c'è + icedtea
<glpiana> rozzilla, c'è sun java?
<rozzilla> glpiana, c'è java
<rozzilla> The next generation Java plug-in for Mozilla browsers.
<glpiana> rozzilla, ok, prova la pagina di prima
<rozzilla> glpiana, sei un mito!!  grazie infinite ;)
<glpiana> :)
<Nippon> niente..sempre lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> non è che hai installato altra roba?
<Nippon> questo è quello che succede. Dopo aver riavviato il pc tutto funziona come sempre con l'audio che si sente
<glpiana> Nippon, non capisco da dove nasca. una volta va e una volta non va
<Nippon> poi cambio user e apro il firefox, carico un video in versione giapponese e non va più l'audio
<Nippon> cambio utente, scelgo quello mio e lo schermo diventa nero con il prompt che lampeggia.dopo un pò che aspetto riavvio  il pc con i tasti CTRL+CANC+CANC
<cristian_c> uhm, sembra un kernel panic
<cristian_c> Nippon, mi interesserebbe avere il risultato di un comando
<Nippon> ok
<cristian_c> Nippon, lspci -v
<Nippon> il panic mi è venuto a me :-)
<cristian_c> uhm, avevo pensato ai led che lampeggiano, non al cursore XD
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755907/
<glpiana> Nippon, se non hai suono prova a dare: sudo alsa force-reload
<cristian_c> non stai usando alcun driver audio
<Nippon> no
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755909/
<cristian_c> a me ad esempio: 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<Nippon> cosa sarebbe non stai usando alcun driver audio?
<cristian_c> significa che il driver è installato, ma il sistema non lo sta utilizzando
<Nippon> ogni volta che passo ad una versione successiva succedono casini
<cristian_c> e quindi è ovvio che non funzioni niente
<cristian_c> ma perché non installi da zero?
<cristian_c> (non dico ora, dico in generale)
<Nippon> cioè devo formattare?
<cristian_c> ho detto in generale
<Nippon> glpiana, qualche altra idea
<cristian_c> l'avanzamento tende a portare casini in molti casi
<Nippon> perchè ogni volta dovrei fare il buckup
<cristian_c> Nippon, ma utilizza una /home separata
<Nippon> ricordarmi tutte le cose che devo salvare
<cristian_c> una /home separata
<Nippon> si ma non so come fare, da poco che uso linux
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Nippon> quindi io ocerco sempre la strada più facile, quella di aggiornare
<cristian_c> beh, puoi inserirlo tra i preferiti e leggerlo quando puoi
<cristian_c> io non ho mai aggiornato
<Nippon> grazie
<cristian_c> tornando all'audio
<cristian_c> uname -a
<Nippon> e adesso cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> il risultato
<Nippon> forse glpiana si è stancato ;-)
<cristian_c> Nippon, no, ne ha vistew di peggio Xd
<cristian_c> ù*viste
<Nippon> davide@davide-desktop:~$ uname -a Linux davide-desktop 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> il kernel è quello giusto
<cristian_c> sei su sistema a 32 bit, giusto?
<Nippon> si
<cristian_c> ok, allora puoi provare con un modprobe forse
<Nippon> i686
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<Nippon> siete dei programmatori?
<cristian_c> nel tuo lsmod c'è snd_hda_intel ?
<cristian_c> no
<Nippon> non so, posso vedere con il comando
<Nippon> devo scrivere lsmod?
<cristian_c> sì
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755915/
<cristian_c> hai una scheda audio usb?
<Nippon> come audio?
<Nippon> è integrata, il mio pc è un Dell Optiplex 755
<cristian_c> il tuo lsmod è diverso dal mio per quanto riguarda l'audio
<Nippon> è un caso difficile il mio? pensi che si possa sistemare?
<cristian_c> ho trovato una cosa che mi sembra un'anomalia
<Nippon> cosa si può fare?
<cristian_c> cioè l'audio invece che fare capo a snd-hda-intel fa capo a snd_usb_audio
<cristian_c> mai vista una cosa del genere nella mia piccola esperienza :D
<Nippon> forse è la webcam
<cristian_c> mmmhh, hai ragione
<cristian_c> allora devi caricare snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> devo vedere una cosa sul wiki
<Nippon> ok
<jester-> Nippon: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> ero prudente Xd
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755919/
<jester-> Nippon: sudo service alsa reload
<cristian_c> mmhh, anch'io ho la webcam, ma i moduli usb dell'audio non sono caricasti :|
<cristian_c> *caricati
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755920/
<cristian_c> hai dato il comando due volte
<Nippon> si, con:  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> ne basta uno :)
<Nippon> ok
<Roberto> uso ubuntu 11.10 , come faccio ad aggiungere il repository amule su > gestore aggiornamenti < ?
<Roberto> jester-: c6?
<Roberto> OverMe: c6?
<cristian_c> Roberto, la versione dei repo non va bene?
<jester-> Nippon: sudo alsa force-reload
<Roberto> cristian_c: è vecchia
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755922/
<cristian_c> !tizio | Roberto
<ubot-it> Roberto: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<jester-> Roberto: roba esterna è una buona via per sminchiare sistema, comunque fallo da impostazioni di sistema/sorgenti software
<Roberto> jester-: mi puoi spiegare come farlo? i vari passaggi? grazie
<jester-> Roberto: apri sorgenti sotware
<Nippon> pensi che possa riavviare?
<jester-> Nippon: va in impostazioni audio e dimmi cosa c'è in hardware
<cristian_c> sembra che alcune cose siano fallite
<Nippon> adesso è riapparsa
<Nippon> la scheda audio
<Roberto> jester-: ho aperto sorgenti sw... poi?
<cristian_c> Nippon, uhm, prova a fare dei test
<Nippon> forse i comandi che mi ha dato cristian_c
<jester-> Roberto: latro software o terze parti e aggiungi
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> forse è stato il reload
<cristian_c> quali comandi?
<jester-> Nippon: suona o no
<cristian_c> no, è che avevo letto alcune cose in reolad
<cristian_c> *reload
<Roberto> jester-: ok ho clickato , riga apt?
<Roberto> jester-: ok ho clickato , riga apt? cosa ci scrivo?
<Nippon> si, ma ho bisogno che faccia un altro test
<jester-> Roberto: viva la gnocca
<massimo18> lol
<cristian_c> Nippon, un suggerimento
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> dimmi
<cristian_c> Nippon, prova nell'imminente a scollegare la webcam
<Nippon> il test di cambiare utente e aprire firefox
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> e utilizza il pc con la webcam scollegatas
<Nippon> dici prima di fare il test?
<cristian_c> tipo in questi due/tre giorni ad esempio
<jester-> Nippon: aggiungi snd-hda-intel a /etc/modules
<cristian_c> se l'uadio della tua scheda audio non salta allora vuol dire che era la webcam a interferire
<cristian_c> è solo una prova per capire a cosa è dovuto il problema
<cristian_c> *audio
<Nippon> mi dice comando non trovato
<Nippon> snd-hda-intel a /etc/modules
<cristian_c> jester-, anch'io avevo pensato a /etc7modules ma ho visto che dentro c'è solo il modulo lp per le stampanti
<cristian_c> cat /etc/modules
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<jester-> cristian_c: confondendosi con la cam non gli carica il modulo, /etc/modules a quello serve
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :)
<Nippon> devo scrivere questo comando cat /etc/modules
<jester-> Nippon: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<jester-> e scrivi sotto snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> quello che ho digitato serve solo per far vedere il contenuto del file
<cristian_c> con sudo gedit lo apri in un editor in scrittura
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755927/
<jester-> Nippon: sotto a lp scrivi snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> ok, scrivilo sotto lp
<Nippon> va bene così? http://imagebin.org/186468
<cristian_c> perfetto, salva e chiudi
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> fatto
<Nippon> abbiamo finito?
<cristian_c> di solito riavvio il sistema perché non mi ricordo come riavviare soltanto quel che serve :P
<jester-> Nippon: prova a riavviare
<Nippon> ok
<massimo18> uhm
<jester-> lè mort
<Nippon> eccomi
<Nippon> ho capito!!!
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> cu fu
<Nippon> adesso funziona ma il problema è un altro. Quando in due utenti ci sono i firefox aperti il sistema va in blocco quando vienne avviato un video da firefox
<Nippon> forse mi sono spiegato malse ;-)
<Nippon> male
<cristian_c> ok ma non si speiga il problema del driver audio :)
<jester-> Nippon: spiega come cazzo fai ad usare 2 utenti contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> *spiega
<Nippon> adesso uso il mio, poi faccio cambio utente e apro firefox. Poi faccio cambio utente e ritorno nel mio firefox. Apro un video e il sistema si blocca
<jester-> Nippon: a quale pro cambi utente in continuazione
<Nippon> pro??? scusa cosa sarebbe?
<jester-> Nippon: a quale scopo
<Nippon> perchè l' altro lo usa mia moglie giapponese
<Nippon> forse devo scegliere l'utente con il nome?
<jester-> Nippon: fai un termina sessione
<jester-> Nippon: ma tua moglie ha un utente  per conto suo?
<Nippon> quindi è per questo che si blocca?
<Nippon> si di nome Y ed io di nome X
<Nippon> per cambiare faccio: cambia utente
<Nippon> non clicco sui nomi X o Y
<Nippon> forse è per questo?
<jester-> Nippon: fai da termina sessione
<jester-> Nippon: e compragli un pc tutto per issa
<Nippon> quindi ogni volta prima di cambiare devo fare sempre termina sessione?
<jester-> Nippon: yess e poi rientri col user moglie
<Nippon> :-)
<jester-> Nippon: sei italico o jap pure tu
<Nippon> ok, comunque il problema sembra risolto perchè la scheda neanche veniva rilevata
<cristian_c> beh, a sessione in corso il cambio utente mi sembrava strano
<Nippon> io italico
<Nippon> forse il mio è un pc strano
<Nippon> se c'è perchè me lo fa fare?
<cristian_c> non dico che è impossibile
<Nippon> clicco in alto a dx sul mio nome, scelgo cambia utente e mi riporta sulla schermata principale e da li scelgo il nome Y
<Nippon> ok,da oggi farò diversamente
<Nippon> grazie per il vostro aiuto  e a presto
<teddy_> ciao a tutti ho un problema su ubuntu 10.04lts con la connessione wi-fi... allora sul suddetto pc avevo installati win xp e kubuntu, stamane ho formattato e installato solo ubuntu 10.04 ma dà problemi con la connessione che prima fnzionava perfettamente; ovvero adesso individua la rete ma non accede; ho provato a reimpostarla ma niente
<teddy_> prova ad accedere e ogni tanto mi chiede 'la rete senza fili richiede autenticazione' io digito la password ma niente
<jester-> teddy_: scheda wifi?
<teddy_> non saprei dirti è integrata nel pc (asus eeepc) so dirti solo che con kubuntu prima si connetteva subito senza problemi adesso non ne vuole sapere
<teddy_> anche dal pc da cui scrivo (ubuntu 11.10) va perfettamente
<jester-> teddy_: lspci | grep -i network
<teddy_> se do lspci grep -i network mi da una serie di opzioni
<jester-> teddy_: fa vedere il risultato nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | teddy_
<ubot-it> teddy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<teddy_> come faccio?? che sto scrivendo dal portatile ma il problema è su un altro pc
<teddy_> dà tipo basic display modes, display options, resolving of device id's to names, selection of devices, pci access options.. e per ognuna una serie di opzioni
<jester-> teddy_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> hai sbagliato comando
<teddy_> ok adesso mi da 03:00.0 network controller: ralink RT2860
<jester-> teddy_: e lspci | grep -i wifi ?
<teddy_> lspci | grep -i wifi non mi da niente
<jester-> teddy_: iwconfig la vede la wlan0?
<Aswini> ciao a tutti
<Aswini> ho scaricato direttamente il pacchetto di firefox 8.0 sul mio ubuntu 10.04
<Aswini> e in panello ho creato un link che mi porta all'apertura di firefox
<Aswini> ma non so come fare a far apparire anche il simbolo di firefox
<jester-> Aswini: 11.10?
<teddy_> si vede wlan0
<jester-> teddy_: e non si collega?
<teddy_> no
<Aswini> intendo immagine sul mio LANCIATTORE
<teddy_> dice però access point : not-associated
<Aswini> jester-, per i motivi lavorativi devo usare quella versione
<jester-> Aswini: va che firefox8 c'è nei repo, devi fare aggiornamento del sistema
<jester-> Aswini: comunque l'icona al lanciatore la cambi da proprietà e cliccando sopa l'immagine
<Aswini> scusami jester- e per installarlo non basta solamente
<Aswini> apt-get install firefox
<Aswini> perche me lo installa nella versione aggiornata
<jester-> Aswini: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aswini> ok adesso ci provo
<Aswini> grazie
<jester-> teddy_: la wifi compare nell'icona di rete?
<teddy_> si che compare il problema è 'solo' che non riesce a connettersi
<teddy_> non so come dire.... trova la rete ma non si connette
<jester-> teddy_: ti chiede la pass?
<teddy_> si io la inserisco ma niente
<jester-> teddy_: scusa, visto che con la 11.10 va perchè non metti quella
<teddy_> perchè è un problema irrisolvibile??
<jester-> teddy_: dovresti installare i backport wireless per il tuo kernel ma devi essere in internet
<cristian_c> teddy_ riesci a collegarti in ethernet?
<jester-> teddy_: se non hai un motivo particolare metti la 11.10 e vivi tranquillo
<teddy_> capito...potrei collegarmi con l'ethernet ma devo spostare il pc faccio prima a mettere la 11.10 a sto punto... e c'è un modo per mettere gnome al posto di unity dopo??
<jester-> teddy_: yess installi gnome-session-fallback e prova pure gnome-shell
<teddy_> basta dare gnome-session-fallback da terminale e fa tutto da solo??
<jester-> teddy_: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell
<jester-> teddy_: poi scegli alla finestra di login
<teddy_> cioè a ogni login scelgo l'ambiente grafico??
<jester-> teddy_: no rimane l'ultimo scelto
<teddy_> ok grazie dei consigli... disponibili come al solito appena ho tempo provo.... ciao!
<jester-> teddy_: anche sudo apt-get install gdm e lo meti a default quando chiede che è piu chiaro da usare per le sessioni
<teddy_> ok prendo nota
<cristian_c> uhm, per quanto riguarda la configurazione di flash sentirò sul canale internazionale. Ultima domanda :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, ma non avevi già avuto problemi con flash e le due webcam in passato?
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, ma non trovando il modo di configurare flash (file, ecc..) ho capito che è una roba avanzata. Proverò a sentire sul canale #ubuntu
<cristian_c> ultima domanda:
<bobbybong> cristian_c, se vai sul sito dell'adobe c'è un manuale che ti spiega cosa puoi impostare flash su linux
<bobbybong> per far funzionare meglio
<cristian_c> bobbybong, mi sembra di aver visto, ma occorre mi pare la versione di debug di flash
<fabri> Giorno, ho una pen drive e vorrei svuotarla, c'è un opzione come in Windows (tasto destro -> formatta) oppure devo cancellare manualmente i files? Ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> cioè non il solito flash che usaimo tutti
<cristian_c> fabri, con gparted lo puoi fare graficamente
<cristian_c> *usiamo
<bobbybong> li dice di creare una cartella in etc e mettere dentro un file con le configurazioni
<fabri> Ok proverò, grazie3
<cristian_c> bobbybong, io pensavo che fosse necessario installare una versione speciale di flash :O
<cristian_c> e quindi avevo lasciato perdere quest'opzione perché mi sembrava troppo complicata, e comunque non attuabile con il solito flash
<cristian_c> bobbybong, comunque guarderò con calma il manuale, grazie (anche perché altri utenti hanno trovato lo stesso problema) :)
<bobbybong> cristian_c, cerca mms.cfg nel manuale a meno che tu voglia leggerlo tutto trovi tutte le spiegazioni per le opzioni
<cristian_c> bobbybong, grazie, mi studierò con calma tutto quest'argomento :)
<cristian_c> ciao a tutti
<full80> ciao
<full80> ubuntu 11.10, ho applicato come desktop xfce: come faccio ad entrare direttamente nel PC senza mettere la password ?
<glpiana> full80, hai installato direttamente xubuntu o avevi gnome e ci hai messo sopra xfce?
<full80> glpiana,   ciao   ho messo sopra xfve
<glpiana> full80, apri un terminale e scrivi: gnome-control-center
<glpiana> full80, si apre la finestra?
<full80> si
<glpiana> full80, clicca su Account utente
<glpiana> full80, poi clicchi su sblocca e metti accesso automatico su on
<full80> cliccando su account mi da  Errore di segmentazione
<glpiana> wow
<glpiana> full80, un attimo allora
<glpiana> full80, il segfault non mi piace. il sistema è aggiornato?
<full80> sudo apt-get update ???
<glpiana> full80, beh, se sai di non averlo aggiornato dai update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<full80> glpiana,   mi esce   Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)    NON SO cosa avevo tentato di installare
<glpiana> full80, intanto dimmi se hai idea di quale gestore di login stai usando, se è gdm o lightdm
<glpiana> full80, scusa, devo andare via
<full80>  ubuntu 11.10, ho applicato come desktop xfce: come faccio ad entrare direttamente nel PC senza mettere la password ?
<Timetravel_0> buonasera a tutti
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao, eccomi anche oggi a stressarti un po'
<Drizamanuber> jester-: mi puoi dare il link per scaricare i drive open source?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sono gia di serie nei repo. è tale radeon
<Drizamanuber> jester-: quindii devo andare in ubuntu software center e ccercare radeon, giusto?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lo carica hal al boot
<Drizamanuber> adesso sono in ubuntu natty, sto scaricando oneiric, appena finito provo a installarlo
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  cosa ne pensi di linux mint?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è ubuntu taroccata
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ah!!ok, ho letto in giro che sta facendo le scarpe a ubuntu, ma sinceramente mi sembrava un po' strano
<Drizamanuber> jester-: è possibile mettere la barra laterale destra di gnome 3, quella con tutte le scermate su unity?
<Drizamanuber> schermate
<ROBERTO> sale ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<ROBERTO> quando apro dash e scrivo in cerca qualsiasi cosa non mi trova piu niente
<ROBERTO> come mai???
<ROBERTO> cenessuno???
<ROBERTO> chi mi aiuta
<jester-> Drizamanuber: devi installare le exstension e serve un ppa
<ROBERTO> mi puoi spiegare meglio
<ROBERTO> prima mi funzionava
<jester-> Drizamanuber: ma se vai contro al bordi sinistro c'è la barra
<ROBERTO> tutto ad un tratto non piu
<ROBERTO> siii
<ROBERTO> mi puoi aiuta allora???
<ROBERTO> mi puoi aiutare allora???
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sì, hai ragione, ma nella barra di ubuntu ci sono solo 4 schermate, mentre in quella di gnome 3 se ne possono mettere quante se ne vuole
<Drizamanuber> ROBERTO: io non ti so aiutare
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lanci e poi da destro aggiungi a preferiti
<ROBERTO> chi mi puo aitareeeeeeeeeeee
<ROBERTO> chi mi puo aiutareeeeeeeeeeee
<Drizamanuber> jester-: cosa devo lanciare?
<ROBERTO> jester mi aiuti???
<jester-> Drizamanuber: funza piu o meno come la barra di unity
<Drizamanuber> jester-: puoi dirmi il nome delle estension da installare? con google riesco a trovarle da solo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: cerca ferramoroberto exstension
<nicotano> buonasera
<Drizamanuber> jester-: grazie, ti farò sapete
<Drizamanuber> spare
<lorenzo> Salve, dovrei aggiungere una risoluzione, ma mi servirebbe una piccola assistenza per qualche passaggio che non capisco... ...sto seguendo qui: http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<fleurtherock> ciao come faccio a installare emerald?
<fleurtherock> nessuno mi degna di una risposta?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<lorenzo> Salve, dovrei aggiungere una risoluzione, ma mi servirebbe una piccola assistenza per qualche passaggio che non capisco... ...sto seguendo qui:http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<paky111> ciao
<paky111> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con ubuntu 11.04
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | paky111
<ubot-it> paky111: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paky111> ok scusate
<paky111> ho fatto l'aggiornamento ieri e non sono riuscito ad installare la lungua italiana
<paky111> provo su system setting ma di da errore
<bobbybong> language-pack-it cerca questo pacchetto
<paky111> dal terminale?
<paky111> o da software center
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<bobbybong> come vuoi
<paky111> ok adesso mi tocca riavviare??
<bobbybong> language-pack-gnome-it       language-pack-gnome-it-base metti anche questi due
<bobbybong> io uso kde poi riavvia gnome
<paky111> ma tra gnome e kde ed unity cosa cambia?
<bobbybong> va a gusti vai su wikipedia e vedi
<paky111> il migliore secondo te
<paky111> io d impostazione dovrei avere unity ma non so come faccio a saperlo?
<bobbybong> se partti con ubuntu hai uniti se parti con ubuntu classico no
<paky111> ok capito i pacchetti gnome li avevo gia installati
<paky111> per avere la lingua italiana adesso mi tocca riavviare o devo solamente aspettare
<bobbybong> vai nel pannello e seleziona l'italiano
<bobbybong> poi vedi
<paky111> mi da errore
<paky111> mi dice package operation failed
<bobbybong> ?
<paky111> ti posto l'immagine
<paky111> ??
<bobbybong> a bho?
<paky111> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paky111> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paky111> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paky111> ecco bobbybong  http://imagebin.org/186500
<paky111> ??
<lorenzo> Dovrei aggiungere una risoluzione, sto usando x"randr" ma mi servirebbe una piccola assistenza per qualche passaggio che non capisco... ...sto seguendo qui:http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<paky111> ringrazio in anticipo bobbybong per l'aiuto
<lorenzo> mi serve una mano per aggiungere una risoluzione con xrandr...
<go^> ragazzi ho provato a installare ubuntu 11.10 ma al boot dell'installazione mi parte una console "BusyBox" built-in shell
<go^> qualcuno sa sppiegarmi come mai ?
<go^> trattasi di ubuntu 11.10 32bit installato tramite unetbootin su penna usb
<Drizamanuber> Ciao jester-
<Drizamanuber> ho appena installato oneiric, per ora non ho ancora fatto niente, ma il problema principale come al solito è la regolazione della luminosità,
<Drizamanuber> c'è un modo per risolverlo senza installare i driver che mi fanno casino?
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno usa ubuntu 11.10 su hp pavilion dv6 el3127?
<full80> ciao
<full80> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)    NON SO cosa avevo tentato di installare  come si cancella ?? grazie
<alecv> il cd live non monta dev(loop0
<it-39> buonasera
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. come faccio a cambiare il comando che da' di default un lanciatore? spiego: ho problemi con freepops, e googlando ho scoperto che il problema è che il launcher di freepops updater da' come comando su-to-root freepops-updater-zenity anzichè sudo freepops-updater-zenity. come cambio il comando in questione?
<neramarea> ...nessuno mi sa aiutare? uso gnome-shell, e se ci clicco su col tasto destro non mi appaiono le proprietà del collegamento...
<neramarea> mpf. ho googlato un altro po' e ho scoperto alacarte. certo che... avete sonno? ciao a tutti...
<domedif> buona sera. non ho aggiornato per assenza, la versione 10.11 alla precedente. c'é un sistema per  far partire l'aggiornamento?
<neramarea> neramarea a un punto morto... con alacarte ho cambiato la riga di comando di freepops updater in gksu freepops-updater-zenity; ma continua a chiedermi la pw anche dopo un chmod +x /usr/bin/freepops-updater-zenity... come faccio a dare al comando privilegi di root? aiutto!!
<neramarea> join /ubuntu-it-chat
<katez> ciao a tutti
<katez> come state stasera?
<katez> dato che ho installato ubuntu da pochissimo, mi potete dire come fare a far caricare in automatico i driver della WIFI con Driver Wireless Di Windows ? grazie a chi mi aiuta ;)
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-02
<simoner> buonasera
<simoner> chi mi da una mano
<simoner> è urgente
<simoner> perfavore
<simoner> nessuno disponibile
<yvesBsAs> ciao simoner , spiega il problema
<simoner> grazie
<alecv> buonasera
<simoner> allora sono alle prese con la partizione
<simoner> sto installandoubuntu 11.1. da cd
<simoner> ci sei ancora
<yvesBsAs> si, si
<simoner> ok
<simoner> puoi darmiunamano
<yvesBsAs> c'è un altro sistema, su quell'hd, o è tutto dedicato a linux?
<simoner> sono partito daxp
<simoner> vorrei averli entrambi
<yvesBsAs> si, ok, ma xo lo levi o resta?
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora ci siamo
<yvesBsAs> devi restringere la sua partizione, da xp devi prima deframmentare a dovere il disco
<simoner> come procedo
<simoner> quindi devo uscire dall'installazione e tornare a xp?
<yvesBsAs> poi da livecd di ubuntu devi usare gparted e ridurre la partizione presente, quindi in quello spazio recuperato installare
<simoner> aspetta
<yvesBsAs> si, un passo alla volta, e senza fare casotto o fucili windows senza manco accorgertene
<yvesBsAs> quanto spazio libero c'è sull'HD?
<simoner> io adesso stoin un passodell'installazione dove mi chiede appunto iltipo diinstallazione
<yvesBsAs> esci di li
<yvesBsAs> annulla
<simoner> ok
<simoner> fatto
<simoner> oraperò devoriavviare ilpc per tornare a xp
<yvesBsAs> riavvia su xp e deframmenta, quanto spazio libero ai?
<simoner> ho hd da 120 ecredo almeno 50 gbliberi
<yvesBsAs> controlla con attenzione, e non strozzare troppo xp
<simoner> in che senso
<yvesBsAs> con 30 gb su ubuntu non dovresti avere problemi
<simoner> ma da qui non posso procedere lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> no, almeno non senza rischi
<simoner> cioè
<yvesBsAs> <yvesBsAs> si, un passo alla volta, e senza fare casotto o fucili windows senza manco accorgertene
<simoner> alla fine me lo chiede adesso come fare la partizione
<yvesBsAs> si, ma se ci sono file alla fine del disco, dove recuperi spazio, rischia di non recuperarli
<simoner> ecco perchè la deframmentazione!
<yvesBsAs> ok, ai capito :P
<yvesBsAs> al termine torna qui da livecd
<simoner> in sostanza devo deframmentare in xp poi riavvio l'installazione e gestiscolapartizione da li
<yvesBsAs> esatto, avvia da cd con l'opzione prova ubuntu
<simoner> livecd intendi il cd che simasterizza con il file masterizzato .iso?
<yvesBsAs> si, quello che stai usando ora, penso
<simoner> devo cliccare su prova per poi fare la partizione con il programma gparted
<yvesBsAs> al boot da cd, scegli l'opzione
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; ho un piccolo problema con freepops updater... il comando del launcher "su-to-root" non funziona con oneiric: ho sostituito il comando con gksudo freepops-updater-zenity, e il launcher ora effettivamente funziona, ma ogni volta mi chiede la pw... ho usato chmod +x /usr/bin/freepops-updater-zenity, ma la richiesta di pw persiste... dove sbaglio?
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; ho un piccolo problema con freepops updater... il comando del launcher "su-to-root" non funziona con oneiric: ho sostituito il comando con gksudo freepops-updater-zenity, e il launcher ora effettivamente funziona, ma ogni volta mi chiede la pw... ho usato chmod +x /usr/bin/freepops-updater-zenity, ma la richiesta di pw persiste... dove sbaglio?
<emma> chat !
<emma> chat.it
<emma> chat-it
<emma> chat-it
<neramarea> emma, devi usare /join ubuntu-chat-it
<emma> join ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> con / davanti
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; ho un piccolo problema con freepops updater... il comando del launcher "su-to-root" non funziona con oneiric: ho sostituito il comando con gksudo freepops-updater-zenity, e il launcher ora effettivamente funziona, ma ogni volta mi chiede la pw... ho usato chmod +x /usr/bin/freepops-updater-zenity, ma la richiesta di pw persiste... dove sbaglio?
<emma_> chat-it
<neramarea> emma!!! devi scrivere /join ubuntu-it-chat
<emma_> neramarea: si vede che è cambiato! mi ricordavo diversamente..!
<neramarea> emma_ magari su qualche webirc... ma su freenode mi pore sia sempre stato così...
<emma_> neramarea: Ah ecco! vabbè quando ci capirò qualcosa sarà sempre troppo tardi!! Avrei bisogno di sapere come si fa ad escludere nome utente e password per accedere ogni volta su lubuntu appena installatto
<emma_> Quale Ente/Istituzione mi dice grazie per l'opera di riciclaggio che ho effettuato..questo pc era buttato per strada un autentico "SENZA FISSA DIMORA" ormai in attesa di demolizione ed invece eccolo quà..!Con 60Mb di ram e 40 di hd !!
<emma_> ovviamente grazie a lubuntu! riuscirebbe a supportare anche qualcosa di più?
<neramarea> non conosco bene lubuntu, ma se provi a digitare "account utente" nella ricerca della dash dovresti riuscire a dare accesso automatico
<neramarea> emma_ che interfaccia usa lubuntu?
<enzotib> neramarea: se freepops devi usarlo da admin, c'è poco da fare, serve la password
<neramarea> enzotib ma prima dell'aggiornamento a oneiric non serviva. anzi, prima del kernel .13, a dire il vero...
<enzotib> neramarea, dove l'hai preso quel 'su-to-root' ?
<neramarea> enzotib è il comando che dava di default il launcher di freepops updater
<enzotib> neramarea, se non serviva prima essere admin, forse non serve neanche adesso, prova a togliere `gksudo` e vedi se va
<enzotib> neramarea, però non conosco freepops, quindi è solo un becero tentativo
<enzotib> neramarea, come alternativa, se davvero serve essere root e non vuoi mettere la password, si può pacioccare con `/etc/sudoers`
<neramarea> enzotib macchè, ho già provato in tutti i modi. dai vari forum sembra c'entri proprio chmod, ma non capisco in che modo...
<enzotib> neramarea, hai provato anche a modificare sudoers?
<neramarea> e c'è chi ha risolto, ma non spiegano come...
<neramarea> enzotib no
<enzotib> e allora come sai che non funziona in quel modo?
<neramarea> enzotib http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=355732.0
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> enzotib, non ho provato a modificare sudoers perchè cercavo una strada più ortodossa
<neramarea> ciao glpiana
<enzotib> neramarea, se un programma richiede la password per avere i privilegi di admin, l'unica strada ortodossa è usare sudoers
<glpiana> ciao neramarea
<enzotib> (se non vuoi la richiesta di password)
<enzotib> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola enzotib
<neramarea> ma perchè questo lelio2 c'è riuscito modificando il comando del launcher?
<enzotib> neramarea, non lo so cos'ha fatto
<neramarea> ...ci impazzirò...
<enzotib> neramarea, ti ripeto, con una piccola modifica in sudoers, non ti chiede più la password
<neramarea> mi spieghi come fare?
<neramarea> enzotib ho già dato gedit /etc/sudoers da root
<neramarea> cosa devo modificare?
<enzotib> neramarea, ora ti dico, un minuto...
<enzotib> neramarea, prima cosa, dovresti aprire quel file da terminale con `sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers`, per motivi di sicurezza
<neramarea> sì, ho letto l'intestazione del file, in effetti... procedo
<enzotib> visudo controlla anche la sintassi, se rompi quel file son guai
<enzotib> aggiungi alla fine una linea tipo:
<neramarea> ma da root o da utente?
<enzotib> tuo-user-name ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/freepops-updater-zenity
<neramarea> da root, sorrry. e sì che avavo letto
<neramarea> *avevo
<neramarea> mi chiede nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/sudoers.tmp
<neramarea> dò l'ok?
<enzotib> sì
<emma_> neramarea: & Co. : ho disabilitato account e adesso non mi legge più la password,tempo che se esco non mi farà più rientrare,non riesco a fare più nessuna modifica..
<neramarea> salvare il buffer modificato enzotib. sempre sì?
<enzotib> sì
<emma_> mi richiede la passw ma non mi riconosce la mia!!
<neramarea> ok. dovrebbe funzionare da subito o al prossimo riavvio?
<neramarea> emma_ non dovevi disabilitare l'account, ma solo dare "accesso automatico"
<neramarea> enzotib ha funzionato. grazie
<enzotib> prego
<emma_> neramarea: come faccio a riabilitare account?
<enzotib> suppongo che dovresti entrare in recovery e fare `passwd emma`
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti :)
<neramarea> enzotib?
<enzotib> ma non sono sicuro
<neramarea> appunto
<enzotib> passwd -u emma
<enzotib> --unlock
<rozzilla> non riesco a lanciare keepass 2 su ubuntu 10.10. Quando lo avvio digitando  "mono KeePass.exe" appare questo errore:  http://pastebin.com/4C2cNhqw
<neramarea> enzotib questo può fare al caso suo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,488914.msg3825362.html
<emma_> enzotib: neramarea :come si entra in recovery?
<enzotib> rozzilla, keepass2 non era nei repo di 10.10, da dove lo hai preso?
<enzotib> emma_, lascia stare, non ho capito bene il problema, quindi la mia soluzione potrebbe essere sbagliata
<rozzilla> enzotib, scaricato il file zip
<neramarea> emma_ usa il live-cd
<rozzilla> enzotib, mi serve perchè prima avevo ubuntu 11.10 ed utilizzavo keepass 2
<enzotib> rozzilla, keepass (senza 2) non va bene lo stesso?
<rozzilla> enzotib, poi ho formattato tutto e sono passato alla 10.10
<neramarea> e dai un'occhiata qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,488914.msg3825362.html
<enzotib> perché poi la 10.10?
<rozzilla> enzotib, no perchè non mi legge i database che mi creava keepass 2
<rozzilla> enzotib, in formato .kdbx
<enzotib> rozzilla, se hai un windows, con keepass2 puoi probabilmente esportarlo in .kdb e leggerlo con keepass
<rozzilla> enzotib, non ho windows..
<emma_> neramarea:  o cavolo! cosa devo fare? live -cd? Io ho installato lubuntu ma non so fare altro granchè!
<neramarea> l'hai installato con un cd, o no?
<enzotib> rozzilla, prova questo: https://launchpad.net/~jtaylor/+archive/keepass
<emma_> neramarea: SI ! Ho scaricato lubu su cd e poi dal boot ...
<rozzilla> enzotib, perdonami, non capisco come isntallarlo
<emma_> neramarea:  quando si installa dal cd si dice live-cd?
<enzotib> rozzilla, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jtaylor/keepass
<neramarea> quando si AVVIA da cd si dice live
<rozzilla> enzotib, ok fatto
<enzotib> rozzilla, poi un sudo apt-get update
<BetaBrain> good morning vietnam  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFdINEExAWw&feature=fvst
<rozzilla> enzotib, ok
<neramarea> emma_ quando accendi il pc vedi il grub?
<enzotib> rozzilla, e poi sudo apt-get install keepass2
<emma_> neramarea: a questo punto credo che mi manderai a quel paese..! IL grub sarebbe..?
<neramarea> hai solo lubuntu installato su quel pc?
<emma_> neramarea: scusa ma io per i termini tecnici..!
<neramarea> emma_ !grub
<neramarea> ops...
<rozzilla> enzotib, l'installazione non mi ha dato errori
<rozzilla> però non parte
<neramarea> vabbè, il grub è l'elenco dei sistemi installati. avendone uno solo, probabilmente il timeout è impostato su 0, e quindi non lo vedi nemmeno apparire
<rozzilla> enzotib, se avvio da terminale digitanto keepass2, appaiono questi errori: http://pastebin.com/MtVjXJWH
<emma_> neramarea: come accedo al grub? se riavvio ora mi sa che non saprei più come fare se non reinstallare? non so nemmeno cosa sto dicendo!
<neramarea> emma_ dammi un minuto, chè sennò rischiamo di far danni
<enzotib> rozzilla, non so
<neramarea> enzotib non so come rendere semplici le cose ad emma. se la faccio aprtire col live-cd ed entrare in ripristino da lì, poi mi si ritrova davanti alla built-in shell di busybox e mi va nel panico. e ovviamente, non posso farle ca,biare il timeout del grub perchè le richiederebbe la pw che non funziona più. c'è modo di farle apparire il grub al riavvio?
<emma_> neramarea: mi era sfuggita la tua domanda di prima..Si ho solo lubuntu installato !
<enzotib> neramarea, scusa, devo allontanarmi
<neramarea> ok emma_ l'avevo intuito
<neramarea> enzotib grazie lo stesso
<neramarea> emma_ sai cos'è il terminale?
<neramarea> glpiana ci sai dare una dritta tu?
<glpiana> neramarea, non stavo seguendo e devo assentarmi. magari più tardi
<neramarea> ok
<nicotano> buondi'
<neramarea> abbiamo perduto emma proprio ora che avevo la soluzione..
<emma> neramarea: lo sai dove sono?
<neramarea> emma!
<neramarea> pensavo di averti perduta per sempre
<neramarea> hai risolto?
<emma> mentre aspettavo il pc è andato in crash,si dice così? si insomma si è bloccato! e come temevo al riavvio non mi riconosecva la passw! ora sono in cd live con lubuntu prova senza installare. che posso fare?
<emma> neramarea:   mentre aspettavo il pc è andato in crash,si dice così? si insomma si è bloccato! e come temevo al riavvio non mi riconosecva la passw! ora sono in cd live con lubuntu prova senza installare. che posso fare?
<neramarea> allora, puoi anche riavviare senza il live-cd
<rozzilla> enzotib, secondo te ci sarà un plugin o un'estensione che permetta a keepass 1 di leggere i file .kdbx?
<neramarea> quando riavvi, premi il tasto shift, e vedrai le voci del grub. devi scegliere recovery mode, e poi "usa una shell con privilegi di root"
<neramarea> mi segui?
<emma> neramarea: meglio se mi indirizzi sennò mi sfugge la lettura delle tue chat. dunque..il tasto schift è canc?è nel grub che ho modificato l'accesso per far leggere ora il cd? in che parte trovo "recovery mode"?
<neramarea> emma no, lascia stare il cd. spegni. riavvii. premi shift (maiuscole), ti apparirà il grub, con due voci: ubuntu, whit Linux ecc.. e "recovery mode"
<neramarea> emma entrando in recovery mode avrai 4 opzioni, e dovrai scegliere "root" (la quarta)
<emma> neramarea: schift sarebbe il tasto con la freccia in su?
<neramarea> emma sì. dammi un minuto che sto finendo un lavoro poi son tutto tuo. prendi carta e penna, perchè poi sarai sola
<emma> neramarea: grazie mille sono pronta:
<neramarea> emma ci sono. allora. riavvii, senza live-cd. dopo il boot premi shift. appare il grub: scegli recovery mode; ti troverai con un menu a 4 voci: prima scegli REMOUNT, ti chiederà di dare INVIO. fallo. poi scegli ROOT, e ti troverai di fronte alla riga di comando (una cosa tipo root@emma:#) e lì dovrai dare in sequenza questi comandi: adduser nomeutente admin (dove al posto di nomeutente metterai appunto il tuo nome utente), e poi
<neramarea> lì poi sceglierai la tua nuova (o vecchia, è lo stesso) password
<neramarea> hai capito tutto, emma?
<neramarea> anzi, emma
<neramarea> niente adduser nomeutente admin: metti solo passwd tuovecchionomeutente
<neramarea> sennò ti creo un altro account inutilmente
<neramarea> emma
<emma> neramarea: credo di essermi scritta tutto, una cosa non mi è chiara, per riavviare senza live cd devo reimpostare lettura su "C" o è sufficiente ripartire dalla schermata che mi da lubuntu su questo cd?
<neramarea> no, reimposta da disco fisso emma
<emma> neramarea:  OK !
<neramarea> emma vai e torna vincitrice
<neramarea> ti aspetto
<Danidefox> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di una piccola assistenza, chi può aiutarmi?
<Danidefox> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 su un netbook, ma la visualizzazione del testo delle finestre e applicazioni è enorme, ed il più delle volte le finestre sbordano dal monitor che è piccolino
<Danidefox> esiste un modo per rimpicciolirle?
<Barbara_notebook> buongiorno. ho una vecchia versione di ubuntu (8.04 per la precisione). PREMESSA: non posso aggiornare per va di
<MarcoFe> ragazzo coap
<MarcoFe> ciao
<MarcoFe> un'informazione...per impostare la libdir dove devo andare?
<MarcoFe> grazie per la risp :)
<rozzilla> vorrei importare un file con estensione .pst con thunderbird. Come posso fare?
<Barbara_notebook> buongiorno. ho una vecchia versione di ubuntu (8.04 per la precisione). PREMESSA: non posso aggiornare per via i un software particolare, c'e' modo di capire VELOCEMENTE (visto che sto a lavoro e non posso stare troppo qui) se esiste una versione piu' nuova di firefox 3.6.17? e poi: si aggiorna facendo da sinaptic? sono un po' arrugginita con linux.
<Danidefox> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 su un netbook, ma la visualizzazione del testo delle finestre e applicazioni è enorme, ed il più delle volte le finestre sbordano dal monitor che è piccolino
<Danidefox> esiste un modo per rimpicciolirle?
<Aizram> k99Brain ♥ ◕‿◕♥
<Aizram> ops :D
<MarcoFe> risolto ;)
<MarcoFe> Barbara_notebook:  perchè ti serve una nuova versione di firefox, quella vecchia non ti va  bene?
<Danidefox> nessuno mi sa dire come fare per rimpicciolire i testi?
<MarcoFe> Danidefox:  i testi dove su fifrefox?
<Danidefox> su tutto... Esempio mail su thunderbird, apro scrivi nuova mail. la finestra è gigante solo per via dei testi della finestra, e mi esce dallo schermo la parte dove scrivo il testo della mail
<Danidefox> oppure la finestra della risoluzione dello schermo... i bottoni di conferma non li vedo (anche se non mi servono perchè la risoluzione è giusta
<Danidefox> però è tutto enorme...
<Danidefox> mentre il testo della barra in alto è giusto. quello è piccolo
<Danidefox> uso un netbook con lo schermo da 12,1'
<Danidefox> e la risoluzione è 1366x768
<Danidefox> i driver ati sono installati e attivi
<emma> neramarea: mi spiace non sono riuscita a entrare nel grub!
<neramarea> mmmh, emma... hai provato con entrambi tasti shift?
<emma> neramarea: dovevo provare anche con quello di dx_
<neramarea> magari con capslock. ma non è questo il dil-emma...
<neramarea> emma fammici riflettere un po'
<neramarea> un altro modo ci sarebbe, emma. ma è un po' più complicato...
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata :)
<emma> neramarea: sarebbe_
<emma> neramarea: bella quella del dil/emma!
<neramarea> sarebbe avviare da disco, scegliere "ripara un sistema dannegggiato" e... va bene, senti, te la scrivo passo passo, vediamo se così riesci. secondo me ce la puoi fare...
<emma> neramarea: inquesta impostazione provvisoria [ disponibile anche gparted potrebbe servire_
<neramarea> no emma, quello serve per creare/modificare partizioni
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<neramarea> emma dì un po' ma al riavvio hai TENUTO PREMUTO il tasto shift o lo hai premuto e basta?
<neramarea> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao neramarea
<Barbara_notebook> [11:44] <MarcoFe> Barbara_notebook:  perchè ti serve una nuova versione di firefox, quella vecchia non ti va  bene?  << ho la sensazione che sia un po' tropo lenta. e' anche possibile che magari sia la connessione eh! ;)
<emma> neramarea: si , ho fatto piu tentativi
<emma> neramarea: posso riprovare ma dovrei ridisconnettermi ora,poi ci si sentirebbe nel pomeriggio,che ne pensi_nel mentre vado a prendere un po di cibarie.
<neramarea> mhhh... jester-? forse tu mi puoi illuminare: emma ha disabilitato l'account, e volevo farla rientrare in provvisoria per recuperarlo; ma, avendo solo lubuntu installato, il timeout del grub è impostato a 0, quindi le parte in automatico la modalità normale. in teoria, tenendo premuto shift al boot il grub dovrebbe  apparire, ma a lei non esce nulla... tu che ne pensi
<neramarea> per me va bene, emma
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<neramarea> rescue da live non funziona, ovvamente...
<jester-> neramarea: nel senso che ha l'accesso automatico?
<jester-> neramarea: basta che riattivi l'accesso con use r e pass
<glpiana> e adesso vado a amngiare :D
<glpiana> ops
<neramarea> jester- VOLEVA avere l'accesso automatico(senza pw), ma ha pacioccato con l'account, e l'ha disabilitato. dando passwd nomeutente da terminale, ovviamente le chiede la vecchia pw che non funzia...
<neramarea> anche user nomeutente admin chiede la pw, jester-
<jester-> neramarea: va in recovery e poi in shell di root e se la cambia
<neramarea> jester- se ciò fosse possibile direi che è quasi più niubba di me... ma il problema è proprio quello: andare in recovery!
<neramarea> usando il livecd per andare in recovery la strada è decisamente più lunga: dovrebbe scegliere "ripara sistema danneggiato" per arrivare fino a busybox... o sbaglio?
<jester-> neramarea: sudo /etc/default/grub mette GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 e mette # a #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> neramarea: poi da sudo update-grub
<neramarea> torniamo al punto di partenza: ogni comando le chiede la pw
<neramarea> (tutto questo perchè, finchè era ancora nell'account, anche se disabilitato, il sistema ha crashato)
<jester-> neramarea:  deve allora usare la live in chroot per poi fare update-grub
<neramarea> usare la live in chroot means?
<jester-> neramarea: però se al boot tiene premuto shift e freccia in giu forse lo frega
<neramarea> shift e freccia in giù, dici? che starebbe a dire fare cosa? a me risultava solo shift
<jester-> neramarea: per avere, forse, il menu al boot
<neramarea> poi proviamo. grazie jester-
<jester-> neramarea: se non funza seguite l'ultimo paragrafo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<neramarea> jester- ma il problema rimarrebbe: non è una pwd dimenticata, è un account disabilitato... qualunque comando chiede la pw... che non funziona
<neramarea> anche perchè COMUNQUE non può installare da live...
<jester-> neramarea: ha disabilitato in che senso
<neramarea> accesso automatico...
<jester-> neramarea: accesso automatico non toglie nessuna pass
<jester-> neramarea: la usa in automatico bypasando la finestra di login
<neramarea> ora, al riavvio, non ha più il suo account...beh, senti, se sei qui quando torna ti faccio spiegare da lei, eh?
<jester-> neramarea: fagli digitare gruops nel terminale e vedi se l'user è nel gruppo admin
<jester-> neramarea: se si fosse segato la pass non loggherebbe comunque
<neramarea> sssssì, infatti non logga...
<jester-> neramarea: allora serve la live
<neramarea> appunto, ma da live poi come fa a recuperare l'account?
<jester-> neramarea: viene qui da live e glielo facciamo al momento
<neramarea> e che t'ho detto, io, prima? aspettiamo che torna... ;-)
<jester-> se quando torna ci sono, altrimenti segui la pagina wiki ripristino grub per andare in chroot
<full80> ciao
<full80> glpiana, ciao  continuiamo per xfce ??
<glpiana> full80, sì. ieri avevi effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<full80> si
<glpiana> full80, e poi hai riprovato ad aprire gnome-control-center e poi utente?
<full80> no
<full80> asp.
<glpiana> full80, allora apri un terminale e scrivici gnome-control-center
<nicotano> salve
<full80> glpiana,  ho utilizzato questo per applicare xfce   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/Installazione
<glpiana> full80, va bene, mi pareva già chiaro ieri comunque
<full80> glpiana,   gnome-control-center    Errore di segmentazione
<glpiana> full80, non va per nulla bene sta cosa. su che versione stai? 11.10 o precedente?
<full80> 11.10
<glpiana> full80, scrivi nel temrinale: ps aux | grep lightdm
<glpiana> !paste | full80
<ubot-it> full80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<full80> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/757015/
<glpiana> full80, porta pazienza, torno tra 20 minuti circa
<full80> ok
<ncorriv> come faccio ad installare amule 2.3.1 ?
<faLUCE> salve a tutti. che voi sappiate c'è modo di generare xorg.conf tramite qualche comando, dall'ultima distro 11.10 ?
<ncorriv> uso ubuntu 11.10 . come faccio ad installare amule 2.3.1 ?
<emma> neramarea: ciao eccomi di ritorno.
<full80> ncorriv,   VAI in ubuntu software center cerca amle e poi installa
<ncorriv> full80: cosi mi installa la vekkia versione 2.2.6 anziké la nuova 2.3.1
<full80> usa la nuova e megliore
<ncorriv> full80: infatti come la installo?
<ncorriv> full80: su ubuntu sw center cè la vekkia 2.2.6 e nn c'è la nuova
<jester-> emma: serve che vieni in canale con la live
<full80> ncorriv,  io ho installato amule  quella di ubuntu center e va bene
<ncorriv> full80: quella è la vekkia versione 2..2.6 io volevo installare la nuova 2.3.1
<jester-> ncorriv: per cortesia evita le K e abbreviazioni sms
<ncorriv> jester-: come installo amule 2.3.1? uso ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> ncorriv: non si dovrebbe dare supporto per roba non ufficiale da repo ubuntu ma se trovi un deb.........
<ncorriv> jester-: dal sito amule.org fa' scaricare 1 cartella con dentro altre cartelle e tanti files e non so quale clickare ... come faccio ad aggiungere il repository ufficiale su gestore aggiornamenti?
<jester-> ncorriv: penso che hai scaricato il sorgente
<emma> jester-: neramarea> cosa significa venire in canale con ll live? In questo momento sono con cd lubuntu in versione prova,quello installato ce l'ho su disco ma non posso accedervi perche stamattina nel tentativo di togliere la passw devo avere fatto casino
<jester-> ncorriv: va compilato e installato ma non è consigliabile
<jester-> emma: quindi sei col cdlive dallo stesso pc?
<ncorriv> jester-: non so come compilarlo.. come faccio ad aggiornarlo da <gestore aggiornamenti> ?
<emma> jester-:  si!
<jester-> neramarea: da gsetore aggiorni quello che c'è nei repo, quindi ti tieni la versione corrente
<ncorriv> jester-: non c'è modo di aggiornare ilr epo?
<jester-> !sorgenti | ncorriv
<ubot-it> ncorriv: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ncorriv> jester-: non c'è modo di aggiornare il repo?
<neramarea> io son qua, emma. ma ti conviene sentire cosa ti dice jester- la mia soluzione è un po' macchinosa. jester- eeeeh? che repo de che?
<jester-> ncorriv: nel repo ci mettono i pacchetti ufficiali
<ncorriv> jester-: 2.3.1. è ufficiale è la nuova versione ufficiale d amule
<jester-> emma: allora apri un terminale e di sudo fdisk -l poi metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | emma
<ubot-it> emma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ncorriv: una release stabile rimane con le versioni applicazioni alla data del rilascio se vuoi avere l'ultimo grido e rischiare si sminchiare il sistema compili e palle varie
<nicotano> ncorriv, se non vuoi quello che c'è nei repo ubuntu, scarichi, compili e installi
<jester-> nicotano: o ti installi una debian unstable (sid)
<ncorriv> strano che non ci sia il modo di aggiornarlo tramite 1 procedura automatizzata , vbb
<ncorriv> jester-: cmq nn si sminkia NULLA con l ultima versione , vbb , alla prox
<jester-> ncorriv: no
<jester-> mah
<emma> jester-: neramarea -http://paste.ubuntu.com/757036/
<jester-> emma: adesso ti passo i comandi nel paste che copi e incolli nel terminale uno per volta
<jester-> emma: batterai enter senza mettere la pass quando chiede, dopo l'ultimo comando non chiudere mai il terminale
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757041/
<alecv> salve
<alecv> come si personalizzano le barre di ubuntu con la versione gnome shell back
<jester-> emma: qundo hai dato l'ultimo fischia
<alecv> o come si chiama
<neramarea> ma le stai facendo ripristinare il grub, jester-?
<jester-> neramarea: no da li modifichiamo grub e lo aggiorniamo
<neramarea> ok, seguo perchè non ho capito come per questa strada arrivi a recuperare un account (neramarea in religioso silenzio...)
<jester-> neramarea: sempre che emma esegua
<neramarea> beh, è inesperta, non tonta... ;-)
<emma> jester-: neramarea forse sono anche un po tonta! posso fare copia incolla{":}|+$#@!)({}
<jester-> emma: dal paste fai copia e incolli nel terminale
<jester-> emma: clicca due volte la riga che ti si evidenzia
<jester-> quindi copy e paste nel terminale
<neramarea> jester-, una domanda: ho avuto problemi con freepops updater, dopo il kernel .13 Di lì in poi, il comando di default del lanciatore (su-to-root -X -c freepops-updater-zenity) dava come result impossibile eseguire il processo figlio ecc. ho risolto cambiandolo in gksudo freepops-updater-zenity, ma mi chiedeva ogni volta la pw. grazie a enzotib, ho modificato sudoers, ma qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=355732.0 pare 
<neramarea> cmq continuava a chiedermi la pw. è normale?
<emma> jester-:  neramarea .. ecco! http://paste.ubuntu.com/757054/
<jester-> neramarea: mi prendi sprovveduto
<enzotib> neramarea, in quel post non viene spiegato niente, quindi che commento potremmo fare?
<neramarea> emma, hai copiato mezzo comando
<neramarea> emma sudo mount l'hai perso per strada?
<neramarea> enzotib sono un bambino curioso...
<jester-> emma: hai zompato sudo
<jester-> e mount
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> avrei bisogno di un vostro aiuto
<Nippon> ho un DVD o DL che inserito sul lettore non parte
<enzotib> neramarea, capisco, ma non possiamo parlare di aria fritta
<neramarea> ooook, ok, enzotib...
<Nippon> il DVD o DL è giapponese. vorrei capire come posso farlo partire in autoplay e possibilmente come copiarlo visto che dovrei portare una copia in giappone
<Nippon> VLC neanche lo riconosce
<Nippon> come ubuntu ho la versione 11.10
<neramarea> Nippon non è che ha un codice regionale diverso?
<Nippon> il codice forse è uguale a quello italiano
<Nippon> non saprei
<Nippon> ma esiste un modo per farlo vedere
<neramarea> Nippon come non detto, è un codice 2 come per l'Europa, se è giapponese...
<Nippon> esatto, come ricordavo
<neramarea> è il sud-est asiatico che ha il 3
<Nippon> si
<dimitri> non riesco a collegare un tablet come periferica usb. qualcuno mi da una mano ?
<Nippon> sapresti aiutarmi?
<neramarea> no, Nippon, mi spiace
<Nippon> grazie lo stesso
<Nippon> ;-)
<full80> ciao
<full80> glpiana, ciao
<emma> jester-:  neramarea  cosi va bene>http://paste.ubuntu.com/757062/
<neramarea> no emma ti sei persa una /
<neramarea> sudo mount --bind /dev /ùmnt/dev
<neramarea> scusa sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> emma: ridai sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<neramarea> emma forse stai usando una colla scaduta...
<Nippon> qualche idea
<jester-> emma: e pure sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<neramarea> Nippon leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=417728.0
<Nippon> grazie ;-)
<jester-> emma: alura?
<glpiana> full80, fai sta prova: termina la sessione, entra con gnome o unity e apri le impostazioni e poi utente
<full80> ok
<emma> jester-:  neramarea http://paste.ubuntu.com/757079/
<jester-> emma: ok adesso dai sudo chroot /mnt  e non chiudere mai il terminale
<emma> jester-: root@ubuntu:/#
<Nippon> niente, non riesco ad installarlo
<jester-> emma: ok adesso dai nano /etc/default/grub
<Nippon> dai comandi che mi vengono suggeriti il terminale risponde che i pacchetti non possono essere trovati
<emma> jester-:  nano invece che sudo..
<jester-> emma: enza sudo
<jester-> emma: # come prompt significa che sei root
<jester-> quindi sudo non serve
<full80> glpiana, ok
<faLUCE> non vedo lo schermo .  dmesg:   http://pastebin.com/NEX8aPnD  e xorg's log:  http://pastebin.com/a2EY0mf9 dove può essere il problema?
<full80> glpiana, a posto grazie
<glpiana> full80, hai già impostatio l'accesso automatico?
<full80> si
<jester-> emma: nano è un editor da terminale
<full80> glpiana, sono entrato in ubuntu--accoun utente--sblocca--accesso automatico
<full80> glpiana, ho dato on  e poi ho messo xfce
<emma> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/757091/
<full80> glpiana, grazie 1000
<neramarea> Nippon???
<jester-> emma: bene,  adesso GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 lo fai diventare #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<neramarea> Nippon metti l'output su pastebin
<jester-> emma: control-x per uscire, enter per confermare il salvamento
<neramarea> jester- SALVAMENTO?
<jester-> neramarea: voce del verbo salvare (il file)
<neramarea> no salvataggio, eh? ;-)
<Nippon> ho seguito questa procedura
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757097/
<Nippon> ma il DVD giapponese non parte
<jester-> neramarea: io avevo fatto un corso di salvamento per chi annegava
<jester-> hihi
<neramarea> no Nippon volevo vedere cosa ti diceva il sistema dopo i comandi. sei andato su synaptic? hai installato Gstreamer, libdvdread4 e libdvdnav4?
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> risultano installati
<emma> jester-: un momento come lo faccio diventare,cosa devo fare
<neramarea> e i repo medibuntu, Nippon?
<glpiana> full80, :)
<jester-> emma: aggiungi # pima di GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 cioè #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> emma: devi usare le frecce per posizionarti
<full80> glpiana, ok
<Nippon> per i repo medibuntu, non so. come faccio a vedere se sono installati?
<neramarea> Nippon, segui la guida: dai wget eccetera da terminale...
<emma> jester-: ok ho messo cancelletto e poi invio?
<Nippon> wget?
<neramarea> questo comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/757101/ lo incolli su terminale, e dimmi cosa succede, Nippon
<jester-> emma: no piga contro e x assieme
<jester-> emma: dai invio per confermare il salva
<Nippon> questa procedura l'ho già fatta
<Nippon> ed è stata completata con successo
<neramarea> allora non ho capito: hai detto "non riesco ad installarlo": a cosa ti riferivi?
<emma> jester-: ho premuto contol x e si [ scritto x prima di cancelletto
<jester-> emma: toglilo
<jester-> emma: e piga prima control e poi x tenendo premuto control
<Nippon> mi riferivo a questa guida
<Nippon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<full80> glpiana,  cè un programma per ubuntu 11.10 che mi scompone i file in pdf; cioè io ho tipo un libro di 20 fogli (tutti uniti ) li vorrei scomporli uno ad uno e toglier quelli che non mi servono non mi servono ?
<Nippon> ma non legge niente
<glpiana> full80, dammi un minuto che guardo
<Nippon> metto il dvd sembra partire, ma niente
<jester-> emma: se si è chiuso riapri nano /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> full80, pdfedit
<neramarea> sì, ok, Nippon, te l'ho passata io... ma intendevi che nemmeno dopo aver installato i codec non free vlc non legge il dvd dl?
<full80> glpiana,  provato, ma non ci capisco niente
<glpiana> full80, basta che una volta visualizzata la pagina che vuoi eliminare clicchi su page e poi remove
<Nippon> esatto, ho fatto adesso un'altra prova. Il DVD si sente girare e il led si accende, ma il video non parte
<neramarea> ma vlc l'hai lasciato aperto, durante tutte queste operazioni, Nippon?
<Nippon> no
<Nippon> devo prima aprire VLC?
<full80> glpiana, ok ora provo
<full80> glpiana, lo installo da ubuntu venter o da synapti
<glpiana> full80, come preferisci
<emma> jester-:  si e evidenziato questo>http://paste.ubuntu.com/757110/
<neramarea> mi stai mandando in confusione, Nippon
<Nippon> perchè?
<jester-> emma: y
<glpiana> Nippon, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss2
<jester-> emma: ed enter
<glpiana> Nippon, dimmi se elnca qualcosa
<glpiana> *elenca
<neramarea> Nippon dai un dp
<jester-> emma: poi riapri e fa vedere
<neramarea> niente, ci ha già pensato glpiana
<Nippon> questo è quello che vedo quando cerco di farlo partire in manuale
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/186648
<glpiana> Nippon, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss2
<emma> jester-: mi sa che si e bloccato il terminale
<Nippon> non elenca niente
<jester-> emma: batti control-c
<glpiana> Nippon, allora nel temrinale scrivi: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Nippon> fatto
<glpiana> Nippon, ha fatto qualcosa?
<Nippon> si, ha installato della roba
<glpiana> Nippon, ok, ora puoi provare a legger eil dvd con un qualsiasi player, tipo quello di default
<emma> jester-:  control c >http://paste.ubuntu.com/757117/
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757118/
<jester-> emma: x
<jester-> y
<jester-> enter
<jester-> emma: control x
<jester-> y ed enter
<jester-> emma: ^ signfica enter
<Nippon> niente
<jester-> !logs > neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea, please see my private message
<Nippon> da lo stesso errore http://imagebin.org/186648
<jester-> emma: quindi ^x = piga control e x
<emma> jester-:dopo control x , y , > http://paste.ubuntu.com/757121/
<jester-> emma: ridai e fa vedere nano /etc/default/grub
<emma> jester-:  ridai cosa significa?
<Nippon> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> emma: ridai il comando nel terminale: nano /etc/default/grub
<K99Brain> Nippon, sicuro che il cd è buono?
<emma> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/757130/
<Nippon> sicurissimo, è originale
<Nippon> e funzionante sul lettore dvd
<glpiana> Nippon, inserito il disco, ti appare sul desktop?
<K99Brain> Nippon, ok... e sicuro che il lettore sia buono, invece?
<Nippon> niente, il dvd parte e sente girare,il led si accende
<glpiana> Nippon, inserito il disco, ti appare sul desktop?
<Nippon> no
<glpiana> Nippon, quando lo inserisci ti appare una finestra e ti chiede cosa fare?
<Nippon> il lettore è nuovo
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> hei glpiana
<Nippon> no
<glpiana> ola esulu
<glpiana> Nippon, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<jester-> emma: ok contro-x
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757138/
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivi: eject          poi quando ti ha sputato fuori il disco reinseriscilo  e e digita di nuovo dmesg | tail
<emma> jester-:  control x >http://paste.ubuntu.com/757143/
<jester-> emma: ok adesso dai: update-grub
<Nippon> ok, adesso provo
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757147/
<glpiana> Nippon, il lettore è nuovo, hai detto. ma ha già letto qualcosa?
<glpiana> chessò, un cd dati per esempio
<Nippon> adesso sto provando a mettere un dvd con dei film .avi. La finestra si è aperta
<glpiana> Nippon, ok. neanche in questo caso vedi l'icona del cd sul desktop?
<Nippon> l'icona si vede e il dvd funziona
<Nippon> ma quello giapponese non lo vuole leggere
<glpiana> Nippon, ok, ora togli il dvd e inserisci il dvdvideo
<Nippon> ok, inserisco quello gaipponese
<glpiana> non appare nulla?
<Nippon> niente
<glpiana> Nippon, non gli piace il disco
<Nippon> :-)
<jester-> emma: te se morta/o o hai in pc bolso
<Nippon> ma se il lettore dvd collegato alla tv  lo legge, perchè il pc con Ubuntu non lo legge?
<K99Brain> e se fosse una questione di region?\
<Nippon> la regione è uguale (2)
<K99Brain> hm, ok
<glpiana> K99Brain, e immagino che dmesg | tail darebbe qualcosa in quel caso
<Nippon> infatti il lettore dvd di casa lo legge, alla tv lo posso vedere
<glpiana> così mi pare che proprio non se ne accorga
<jester-> sarà una tv jap
<Nippon> io penso che è un problema software, infatti inserendo un altro DVD video giapponese non lo vede
<Nippon> quindi non è neanche problema di dvd guasto
<jester-> Nippon: nemmeno con la lingua in jap?
<jester-> Nippon: installa lingua jap
<Nippon> io non vedo niente
 * neramarea si assenta perchè gli sta piovendo in casa
<emma> jester-: scusa ho un problema di natura diversa,torno tra un po..
<Nippon> posso fare la prova a passare nell' altro utente con lingua giapponese
<Nippon> aspettate per favore
<Nippon> faccio la prova
<Nippon> niente
<jester-> Nippon: ma lo leggi il jap?
<Nippon> adesso l'ho provato su windows
<Nippon> e lo legge :-(
<Nippon> windows1, Ubuntu 0
<Nippon> :-(
<glpiana> ohh che disastro, ahi che siperazione
<glpiana> *disperazione
<Nippon> appnea l'ho inserito mi ha chiesto di inserire la regione (2) e poi è partito
<Nippon> male
<Nippon> WMP contro Ubuntu
<glpiana> Nippon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari#DVD
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757172/
<glpiana> Nippon, ma perchè hai dat quel comando?
<Nippon> per installare i pacchetti
<glpiana> Nippon, ma perchè non leggi? io ti ho dato il link del pezzo della pagina preciso per l'impostazione della regione
<glpiana> Nippon, perchè non ti limiti a quel pezzo della guida?
<jester-> Nippon: installa gnome-mplayer w32codecs:386 ffmpeg e poi prova con mpplayer
<Nippon> ok, scusami, è stata lfretta
<glpiana> jester-, se deve settare la regione ha bisogno regionset
<jester-> anche
<glpiana> Nippon, la fretta? ma se son due giorni che siamo in ballo!
<jester-> e con totem al max ti fai le seghe
<Nippon> per altri motivi
<glpiana> vabbè, io stacco
<Nippon> stacchi per me? :-(
<glpiana> Nippon, no, tranquillo: ho una vita al di fuori di questo canale ;)
<glpiana> Nippon, installa sto regionset e prova a impostare la regione come hai fatto su windows
<Nippon> ok, grazie lo stesso. Ti auguro una buona serata
<Nippon> quindi devo solo installare regionset
<glpiana> Nippon, sì. poi lo avvii da terminale
<Nippon> e come
<glpiana> Nippon, scrivendo regionset come c'è scritto nella guida che ti ho indicato -.-
<glpiana> Nippon, sai che comincio a pensare che ci prendi epr il naso?
<Nippon> ok, non ti trattengo
<Nippon> no, e che sono uno scarsone
<Nippon> ho seguito tutta la guida, ma ancora niente
<Nippon> ho fatto le installazioni, ma nessun video
<emma> jester-: eccomi!! dove eravamo rimasti..
<emma> jester-: avevo dato  update-grub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757210/
<emma> jester-: sono emma , forse dovrei fare un corso di informatica,,magari troverei anche un lavoro! Ci sei Jester?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<paolo> salve
<paolo> c'è nessuno
<go^> Ho un problema di packet loss con ubuntu (wireless), la connessione risulta a tratti lenta, spesso cade direttamente la linea..secondo voi come potrei risolverlo? trattasi di netbook acer aspire one..
<dimitri> buona sera a tutti. Una domanda velocissima. Come faccio a scambiare file tra android e ubuntu e syncronizzare delle cartelle ?
<emma> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi_? jester avra da fare!
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bobbybong> bha
<Mayol> Salve buona sera ho un piccolo problema
<Mayol> mi sono spariti i suoni di sistema di ubuntu
<Mayol> non si sentono i tamburi iniziale
<Mayol> come devo fare per recuperarli
<Mayol> non sentono neppure i suoni di skype
<Mayol> come devo fare?
<emma> sono rimasta col terminale aperto in attesa di concludere l-operazione che avevo intrapreso con Jester >avevo dato  update-grub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757210/
<emma> l+_(*&*&^%^%$#?><:"|
<bobbybong> emma,  devi uscire dalla chroot e smontare tutto quello che hai montato /sys /dev /proc e riavviare
<bobbybong> !grub | emma
<ubot-it> emma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino emma  dal punto 7
<Mayol> La cosa mi rompe un po' sono spariti all'improvviso e non riesco a inserirli e inoltre non sento le chiamate di skype
<emma> l*intento era di recuperare la password che stamattina ho involontariamente disinstallata perche ero stufa di doverla sempre digitare..ora sono on line con il cd con sistema di prova lubuntu
<emma> Jester mi ha gia fatto entrare nel grub sul terminale
<emma> dopodiche mi ha fatto fare questo><jester-> emma: aggiungi # pima di GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 cioè #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<AlexZion> Ciao a tutti gente ..., ho appena aggiornato a kubuntu 11.10, es embrerebbe essere andato tutto liscio , a parte il fatto che non riesce a sfruttare l'accellerazione 3D della scheda integrata , mentre continua a funzionare normalmente la seconda scheda , qualche idea ?
<emma> sono ancora qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/757343/
<ubuntu-it> scusate mi si è disconnesso
<ubuntu-it> vi dicevo ho cercato su interent per recuperare questi suoni di sistema ma niente
<ubuntu-it> ho trovato questo comando
<emma> bobbybong: scusa il disturbo cosa dovrei fare partendo da qui>http://paste.ubuntu.com/757343/ per recuperare la mia password?
<Tasinnanta> Salve, problema web cam, riconosciuta da cheese ma non va con skype
<Tasinnanta> ho seguito la guida della documentazione ma niente
<mistya> Ave
<mistya> Sono appena riuscito a far partire la 11.04 nel mio pc
<mistya> mi dice però
<mistya> che unity non va..
<mistya> Modi per farlo andare?
<jester2-> mistya: Metti uniti-2d
<mistya> Come?
<mistya> mi conviene aggiornare a 11.10?
<jester2-> Da software center
<mistya> ok
<dimitri> salve... come si importano i contatti gmail su ubuntu one ?
<mistya> arieccomi
<mistya> son riuscito a installare unity-2D
<mistya> fantastico
<mistya> Ora ho un ultimo problema.. la risoluzione dello schermo.
<mistya> Ho uno schermo da 22" e riesco ad impostare al massimo 1024*768
<mistya> come mai?
<mistya> su internet c'è un sacco di gente con sto problema
<videobuntu> buona serata ubuntiani, mi sapreste dire ora che ho connesso telecamera con firewire da dove posso aprire e salvare i video? grazie
<_Manuel_> sera a tutti!
<videobuntu> grazie http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,347802.0.html trovato da solo
<PulpiCeddu> cioa
<PulpiCeddu> cioè ciao
<PulpiCeddu> scusate ho un problema con una chiavetta tv con il software blazedtv non so se esista per ubuntu , ma sto cercando un software almeno compatibile
<PulpiCeddu> se esiste
<lorenzo44444> ciao a tutti
<Rompolo> sera
<Rompolo> E' da poco che uso Ubuntu 10.04 e vorrei sapere se c'è un programma.....
<Rompolo> per fare delle presentazioni di foto da poter salvare in formato flash
<vvubuntu> buona serata, passi fa gigante con ubuntu sono riuscito ad acquisire filmati hd grazie a kino, ora come posso dividere il filmato in due e come devo esportarlo in che tipo di file? grazie
<vvubuntu> ma non c'e' nessuno?
<attempt> vvubuntu vedi un po con google. il programma migliore per l'editing video e' probabilmente kdenlive. che e' di kde ovvero kubuntu e usa qt con le relative librerie. se hai un pc abbastanza potente vai tranquillo e installi kdenlive. i tutorials li trovi sia su youtube che nel canale di nowartools. googla.
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-03
<gopper> Lo so, che questo canale e dedicato a ubuntu e non devo fare domande sui compiti, ma ho bisogno di un po' di aiuto con la lingua italiana. Potrebbe qualcuno aiutarmi, per favore?
<Carlin0> !chat | gopper
<ubot-it> gopper: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gopper> Grazie!
<roxdragon> hi all
<tosdy> c'è qlc
<tosdy> ciao
<dimitri> salve. una domanda su ubntu one. perchè non posso sincronizzare la cartella Scrivania ?
<riccardof88> salve ragazzi chi mi da una mano?
<riccardof88> ho il lettore SDcard che non mi vede la scheda, ho gia scaricato e installao sd controller da terminale ma segue senza leggermi la scheda
<sin> caio,ho bisogno di aiuto.
<sin> ciao
<sin> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | sin
<ubot-it> sin: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<sin> ciao,puoi aiutarmi?
<enzotib> sin: allora non leggi
<sin> ok.mi è sparita la barra di applicazioni chairo dal desk e nn riesco a trovarla
<dimitri> salve. qualcuno mi dice come condividere la scrivania con ubuntu one !
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<piddu> ciao
<jester2-> Ngiorno
<sin> mi è sparita la Cairo dock e non riesco più ad entrare in nessun programma.
<roxdragon> ciao sin
<roxdragon> avviala da terminale
<roxdragon> digitando ctrl+alt+t
<sin> grazie ,poi come procedo
<aiutubuntu> Aiuto a tutti, ho fatto funzionare finalmente firewire e telecamera per acquisire video, ora una domanda urgente, perche' formattando un hard disc di 2 tera non riesco a copiare ed incollarci sopra i filmati acquisiti? mi dice essere formattato solo di lettura, l'ho fatto NFTS ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<aiutubuntu> PARTIZIONE NFTS perche' non posso copiarci file sopra?
<pdn> ciao
<pdn> voi sapete dirmi se un acess point amplifica il segnale wifi di una rete wireless per accesso ad internet gratis?
<pdn> un'altra domanda....ho la barra latera in ubuntu 11.10 che quando apro delle finestre scompare....prima mi compariva quando mi avvicinavo al bordo di sinistra ora che ho messo compiz 3d non più
<pdn> sapete come riattivarla?
<perrottino> ma perché ogni tanto soprattutto con firefox aperto python si prende tutta la cpu?
<asrockubuntu> errore strano, ho formattato hard disc da 2 tera in fat 32 perche' in nfts non riuscivo ora mi salva file ma non competamente, a 50% mi da errore, sapete cosa sto sbagliando?
<bobbybong> asrockubuntu, la dimensione massima di una partizione in fat32 è di 32 giga fatti un giro su wikipedia
<asrockubuntu> Error while copyng "capture006.avi". There was an error copying the file into /media/DC33-A798
<asrockubuntu> il file che volevo spostare era 7 giga ma allora in che formato lo devo formattare per usarlo sino a 2 tera?
<bobbybong> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#FAT32 asrockubuntu è in italiano
<asrockubuntu> Con il FAT32 la dimensione del singolo file non può essere superiore ai 4 GB. quindi come devo formattare l'hard disk?
<asrockubuntu> bobbybong in NFTS? Lo chiedo perche' l'avevo gia' formattato prima ma non riuscivo a copiarci nulla, mi diceva essere solo per lettura
<bobbybong> vedi un po te i limiti del fat32 sono quelli li di certo non è un problema riguarda il funzionamento di ubuntu
<bobbybong> asrockubuntu, devi usare l'utilità di partizionamento da live
<bobbybong> se usi gparted installato da dei permessi
<asrockubuntu> gparted installato ma come si fa a installre permessi, scusa l'ignoranza
<bobbybong> se vuoi scriverci devi essere root
<bobbybong> !sudo | asrockubuntu leggi come funziona
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu leggi come funziona: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<bobbybong> se partizioni formatti il disco come root devi poi essere root per usarlo se lo fai da live questa cosa non avviene
<asrockubuntu> ho capito tutto ma a meta', come faccio ad essere root?
<bobbybong> !sudo | asrockubuntu leggi come funziona
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu leggi come funziona: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<asrockubuntu> ok provo
<MarcoFe> hey ragazzi
<MarcoFe> sapete mica dove pkg-config mette i suoi file di configurazione?
<emma> Gentili amici un saluto a tutti! Il mio nome è Emma,purtroppo devo ancora disturbarvi nel chiedervi un po di attenzione,il problema di ieri non si è risolto..ù
<emma> ringrazio comunque per l'impegno che avete profuso,mi piacerebbe riuscire a recuperare la passw che mi sono da sola cancellata, senza la quale non riesco più ad entrare in sessione lubuntu.
<emma> ora come ieri sono in "lubuntu prova" anche se nell'hd il sistema è già installato
<MarcoFe> emma
<MarcoFe> hai cancellato la pw di ubuntu quindi..
<MarcoFe> ma hai cancellato il file passwd?
<MarcoFe> oppure l'hai resettata per sbaglio?
<emma> la passw l'ho cancellata da "Impostazioni utenti">"chiedere all'accesso">"cambia"
<emma> MarcoFe: ciao Marco: non saprei con esattezza..
<MarcoFe> ok emma
<MarcoFe> fai così
<MarcoFe> per casa la partizione sul quale è installato ubuntu è criptata?
<MarcoFe> sai nulla a riguardo?
<emma> MarcoFe: no non saprei!
<MarcoFe> allora
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<MarcoFe> puoi ripristinare la password di ubuntu con un cd live
<Dig> ho lo gnome-terminal bloccato. qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<MarcoFe> oppure col link che tiha postato bobbybong
<emma> bobbybong: ciao,ho provato ieri sera a fare tutto quello che mi avete detto ma niente,potrei aver sbagliato..!
<MarcoFe> hai gia provato emma?
<MarcoFe> emma: molto prob :)
<MarcoFe> riprova emma
<emma> MarcoFe: allora ora riproverò!! intanto mi puoi dire cosa significa "..con un cd live"?
<MarcoFe> allora
<MarcoFe> quando hai installato ubuntu avrai utilizzato un cd no?
<Mario_> buongiorno
<MarcoFe> quello è il cd live
<MarcoFe> o la live
<MarcoFe> pkg-config risolto ;)
<Mario_> devo installare ubuntu su un netbook ma non ho il cd, mi consigliate una guida perfavore?
<bobbybong> !usb | Mario_
<ubot-it> Mario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mario_> grazie bobbybong , ma se dovessi farlo da windows?
<bobbybong> cerca unebootin
<bobbybong> con google
<Mario_> ok grazie dò un'occhiata
<emma> MarcoFe: allora avevo capito cos'è un cd live! Stavo guardando su "recupero gestione passw,ma io non ho dimenticata la passw,l'ho disinstallata! O no?
<emma> MarcoFe: inoltre ho più volte provato ad avviare ma parte direttamente lubuntu,non mi pare di avere visto prima :root@ubuntu:~#
<roby_> magari hai attivato semplicemente l'accesso automatico possibile ?
<roby_> quindi se vuoi cambiare sessione basta che la termini o metti accesso dopo tot secondi per scegliere
<emma> MarcoFe: RiGuardando in "impostazioni utenti" ricordo di avere cliccato su "cambia passw." e "genera passw casuale"
<MarcoFe> noo
<MarcoFe> hai generato una password casuale!
<emma> MarcoFe: e non me la sono scritta!
<HoldenC> emma, come c'e' scritto in quella guida non c'e' bisogno del livecd, basta entrare in recovery mode
<MarcoFe> cavolicchio
<MarcoFe> emma: cavolicchio! .... ti conviene fare il reset della passowrd allora con la procedura del sito ... :)
<emma> HoldenC: se avevo capito bene recovery mode è in grub ed all'avvio premendo schift il grub non mi appare..
<emma> MarcoFe: il reset della passw con quale procedura?
<MarcoFe> si
<HoldenC> emma, appena accendi il pc, subito dopo la schermata iniziale del bios devi tenere premuto shift finche' non appare il menu' di grub
<MarcoFe> in quel modo ( http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero ) fa il reset della pass
<emma> MarcoFe: leggi cosa mi sta scrivendo HoldenC ? allora che faccio?
<MarcoFe> emma:  ti appare il grub durante l'avvio?
<emma> MarcoFe: HoldenC : ci posso riprovare..eventualmente dopo che sono in recovery mode come proseguo?
<emma> HoldenC:  MarcoFe : ve lo chiedo perchè da qui mi dovrò disconnettere!
<HoldenC> emma, dopo che appare il menu di grub scegli una voce che riporta 'recovery mode'. a quel punto dai i 2 comandi scritti nella guida (pass TUONOMEUTENTE e reboot)
<MarcoFe> non puoi stamparti la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<HoldenC> scusa, passwd TUONOMEUTENTE emma
<HoldenC> emma, sono due comandi precisi, scrivili su un foglio di carta
<nicotano> salve
<Badula> ciao
<Badula> sapete dirmi come configurare chiavetta internet vodafone K3806-2 su ubuntu 10.10 ??
<nicotano> Anon-King,  apri network manager > banda larga mobile > aggiungi
<xteno> buongiorno
<xteno> c'è un modo per avviare ubuntu da chiavetta in modo diretto e cioè solo inserendola nel pc senza settare il bios e senza cd
<Anon-King> nicotano : poi ??
<nicotano> Anon-King,  poi segui le indicazioni  e imposta i dati richiesti
<Anon-King> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<Anon-King> pero adesso che ci penso questa procedura l'ho gia fatta ma la chiavetta non si connette ad internet...
<Anon-King> non è che con l'avanzamento di versione l'accetta automaticamente ??
<Anon-King> nicotano ??
<nicotano> Anon-King, prova indica solo il fornitore di banda e il tipo di tariffa
<Anon-King> ok...provo
<Anon-King> no mi chiede solo l'operatore e il piano tariffario...non trovo nessuna checkbox che dice "indica solo il fornitore di banda"
<nicotano> Anon-King, si quello
<Anon-King> e cosa devo fare ??
<Anon-King> io seleziono Vodafone
<Anon-King> poi Internet Facile (old)
<Anon-King> e faccio Applica
<nicotano> Anon-King, io faccio uguale per tim ;:) e funzia
<Anon-King> e invece per la chiavetta della Tim della Olicard cosa sai dirmi ??
<Anon-King> come posso configurarla ??
<nicotano> non so, cerca nel forum
<nicotano> puo' darsi che devi usare usbmodes-switch
<Anon-King> ho provato a cercare qualche driver ma credo che la olivetti non si sia mai preoccupata di ubuntu e Linux in generale e non ha mai fatto dei driver...
<nicotano> Anon-King, cerca  con parametri linux+ modello chiave tui
<nicotano> tua*
<Anon-King> si ho cercato in mille modi ma niente...
<Anon-King> ho 3 chiavette
<Anon-King> una Olicard e due della Vodafone
<Anon-King> una della vodafone sono riuscito a configurarla
<Anon-King> l'altra no
<nicotano> guarda io non sono pratico di questo, prima di comprare la huaweii mi sono informato se era supportata
<Anon-King> ma io non le ho comprate
<Anon-King> ogni volta che compro una scheda me ne regalano una
<Anon-King> :/
<Anon-King> fredd
<Anon-King> ??
<Anon-King> posso sapere la password che usi all'accesso del nome utente nel tuo computer ??
<Anon-King> devo provare un exploit di ubuntu che ho fatto io e lo voglio testare
<mistya> ave
<mistya> Ho messo uno schermo nuovo alla mia linuxbox
<mistya> lo schermo è un 22" però non riesco a impostare una risoluzione
<mistya> maggiore di 1024*760
<mistya> come mai?
<jester-> mistya: dai xrandr -q
<mistya> jester-, http://pastebin.com/7rF1g5Qx
<jester-> mistya: il driver supporta fino a 2048 x 2048
<jester-> mistya: in impostazioni video non fa cambiare
<jester-> ?
<mistya> in impostazioni video mi da 640*480 - 800*600 - 1024*768 e 1360*768
<jester-> dovrebbe permettere 1360x768
<mistya> le prime 3 sono troppo piccole e la quarta non c'entra nulla con il formato dello schermo
<jester->  mistya scheda video?
<mistya> una intel, vuoi il nome preciso?
<jester-> no intel ha un buon driver
<jester-> mistya: non è che il monitor è un po vecio?
<mistya> si, lo so.. sul portatile ho una intel e non ho mai avuto problemi su ubu
<jester-> mistya: tv o monitor pc
<mistya> No, è uno di quelli con porta hdmi
<mistya> uhm, tv
<jester-> azzz non saprei come dovresti fare un xorg.conf
<mistya> io ho trovato una mezza soluzione
<mistya> aspè che la linkp
<mistya> http://www.marcogiorgetti.com/area-tecnica/15-tips-and-tricks/373-ubuntu-maverick-1010-impostare-risoluzioni-schermo-non-rilevate-automaticamente.html questa
<jester-> non ho mai pacioccato un monitro tv
<mistya> Solo che devo sapere la risoluzione "finale"
<mistya> e sulla tv non lo dice da nessuna parte che risoluzione ha
<mistya> dice solo 1080p
<mistya> c'è un modo per saperlo?
<jester-> mistya: che risoluzione vorresti
<mistya> boh
<mistya> Cioè, voglio una che sia la sua..
<jester-> mistya: 22" 4/3 o wide
<mistya> wide
<mistya> jester-, mi è venuta un'idea
<jester-> mistya: eh che cazzo di risoluzione ci va su un wide 22"
<mistya> installo windows
<mistya> vedo che risoluzione gli imposta
<alecv> salve
<jester-> mistya: figa guarda il man del monitor
<mistya> e poi me la imposto su ubutu
<mistya> jester-, figa? dove? dove? Comunque già fatto.. non dice nulla.. :(
<jester-> mistya: dai cvt 1680 1050
<Guest28956> salve come faccio a far essere l'aspetto del desktop tradizionale?
<jester-> mistya: che stringa torna
<mistya> # 1680x1050 59.95 Hz (CVT 1.76MA) hsync: 65.29 kHz; pclk: 146.25 MHz
<mistya> Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<jester-> mistya: xrandr --newmode 1680x1050_60.00
<enzotib> Guest28956, installa gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> xrandr  --addmode screen-0 1680x1050_60.00
<jester-> xrandr  --addmode Screen-0 1680x1050_60.00
<jester-> o xrandr  --addmode Screen 0 1680x1050_60.00
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<Guest28956> enzotib come lo installo?
<jester-> mistya: ne prende uno?
<enzotib> Guest28956, non hai mai installato un pacchetto?
<mistya> jester-, modificando screen-0 con vga1
<mistya> si
<enzotib> Guest28956, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<mistya> ma si vede male
<mistya> Ho visto adesso adesso sul sito Euronics che per loro lo schermo ha una risoluzione
<jester-> mistya: vedi la risoluzione è comparsa nel setting
<mistya> sisi, è comparsa.. l'ho adottata ma era troppo grande
<mistya> cioè
<mistya> non si leggeva nulla
<jester-> mistya: rifai con la risoluzione ideale
<Guest28956> enzotib , forse no....ma in pratica che devo fare, devo andare sul terminale?
<mistya> si, adesso che l'ho trovata è 1366x768
<Guest28956> e digitare il comando?
<mistya> che è stranissimo.. visto che con 1360 si vedeva di merda..
<enzotib> Guest28956, sì
<jester-> mistya: wuindi cvt 1366 768
<mistya> e comunque, se lo schermo è FULLHD 1080p non dovrei avere ALMENO 1080 linee orizzontali?
<Guest28956> ok ci provo
<jester-> mistya:  e usi la stringa
<mistya> si :)
<jester-> mistya: poi non so come cazzo si fa a renderla permanente
<mistya> mo vedo..
<jester-> prova fare come da guida
<mistya> comunque anche 1366 768 si vede di merda
<mistya> -.-
<pisto> ciao. sto cercando di mettere ad un mio amico la condivisione desktop. sul mio computer, che ha la stessa versione di ubuntu (11.10 x64), funziona. Gli faccio aprire "condivisione desktop" e mettere la spunta su condividi, ma non appare il processo vino-server, né si crea alcuna porta tcp in ascolto sulla 5900
<pisto> in pratica, la condivisione non parte. cosa posso fare?
<emma> MarcoFe: bobbybong : lo sapete che non sono riuscita? ho provato e riprovato! a login:passw e emma mi dice non trovato, poi a reboot alla fine viene una schermata che passa veloce con scritto Fail(in rosso)
<MarcoFe> cos'hai fatto esattamente emma?
<pisto> ho scoperto che mi da quest'errore: Dec  3 16:13:03 daviderossi kernel: [ 1677.247007] vino-server[3337] general protection ip:7f508c2c32af sp:7fff272b1040 error:0 in libc-2.13.so[7f508c24a000+195000]
<emma> MarcoFe: meglio se mi indirizzi,altrimenti mi sfugge la chat. recovery mode> remount>root shell con privilegi di root
<MarcoFe> esatto
<MarcoFe> ma in tutti questi passi hai avuto problemi?
<MarcoFe> e sopratutto cosa hai montato?
<emma> MarcoFe: no
<emma> MarcoFe: quando mi chiede il login metto passw e utente ma dice non trovato
<emma> e se reinstallassi lubuntu?
<emma> MarcoFe: e se reinstallassi lubuntu?
<MarcoFe> puoi farlo, ma lo puoi fare?
<MarcoFe> cioè non è che perdi qualcosa?
<emma> MarcoFe: no no perdo niente! questo pc l'ho raccolto due giorni fa dalla strada di fianco a un bidone ha un hd da 40 Gb e una ram da 60Mb perciò ho installato lubuntu!
<jester-> emma: miii hai lasciato incompleto
<jester-> emma: mo lo vedi il menu grub?
<emma> jester-: ah! ciao espertone,che ti sei addormentato ieri pomeriggio e ti sei svegliato solo adesso? Si lo vedo il menù ma ora sono il live cd comunque quando vado in recovery mi apre "menù di ripritino"..
<jester-> emma: fai una cosa al menu vai in shell di root, prendi nota
<jester-> emma: dimmi un nome per altro user
<emma> jester-: sono pronta!
<jester-> emma: pensa un nome per fare un altro user
<emma> jester-: il nome"emma"
<jester-> emma: piripicchio pisellino stcazz
<jester-> emma: deve essere diverso da quello sminchiato che hai gia
<emma> jester-: è diverso! "EMMA" vuoi farmi aprire un altro user?
<jester-> emma: allora: quello attuale è emma?
<emma> jester-: no quello attuale non è emma!
<jester-> emma: allora prima lo rimuovi con: senza sudo    userdel emma
<jester-> emma: poi lo ricrei
<jester-> emma: adduser emma   ti chiderà di inserire e ripetere la pass che non vedrai
<jester-> emma: batti enter alle richieste successive
<emma> jester-: prima rimuovo quello vecchio?
<jester-> emma: quind adduser emma admin
<jester-> emma: cosi è aggiuno al gruppo admin per poter usare sudo
<jester-> emma:  userdel emma
<jester-> emma:  adduser emma
<jester-> emma: adduser emma admin
<jester-> emma: e riavvii
<jester-> emma: o preferisci fare un charoot
<emma> jester-: ok! al primo passaggio userdel..devo mettere quello vecchio o già emma?
<nicotano> quello vecchio
<emma> nicotano: grazie Nicotano!
<emma> jester-: cos'è un charoot?
<jester-> emma: copiati i tre comandi vai in shell o terminale o tty di root he sia e dai i tre comandi pari pari
<emma> jester-: posso operare anche da qui senza disconnettermi?sul terminale in cd live?
<nicotano> emma,  se non hai fatto un chroot devi fare sul pc in uso senza chiudere il terminale di root
<jester-> emma: va bè spe
<jester-> emma: copia incolla i comandi nel terminale tutti interi e quando hai fatto avvida
<jester-> emma:   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> emma: alura
<emma> nicotano : non ho capito niente di quello che hai detto!comunque mi sembra di aver capito che : vado in accessori>terminale e seguo le indicazioni di Jester..
<emma> jester-: sta calmo!
<nicotano> emma, segui jester
<jester-> emma: già hai un lag da 1/4 d'ora se divaghi ci vuole un altro giorno per ua roba da 10 minuti e dovresti pensare che chi assiste magari ha altro da fare
<emma> jester-: hai ragione scusa!
<jester-> eri sera mancavano 2 comandi e hai piantato
<sin> ciao,non so cosa ho fatto ma mi è sparita la barra cairo e non riesco più ad accedere a niente.quale comando da terminale posso inviare per ripristinare tutto?ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> sin: rimuovi la cairo da shell
<sin> hola!come
<polis> ciao
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> sin: cpntrol-alt-f2 vai in shell, ti logghi e dai sudo dpkg --purge cairo-dock
<sin> spe
<emma> jester-: su questo terminale ubuntu@ubuntu.. mi dice..userdel......does not exist
<jester-> emma: o segui veloce o ti arrangi
<nicotano> emma, forse fai prima a reinstallare
<emma> jester-: mi spiace jester- io sono una tipa slow, il fast lo pratico già in atletica e mi basta! Grazie lo stesso e scusa il disturbo!
<jester-> corri a marcia indietro?
<sin> jester ok fatto e adesso?
<jester-> sin: sei in grafica?
<sin> cioè
<jester-> sin: sei sempre in shell o in grafic mode
<sin> allora mi scirvo i comandi e passo in c+a+f3
<jester-> sin: sudo rebbot
<sin> spe
<jester-> sudo reboot se hai fatto il sudo dpkg --purge cairo-dock
<jester-> sin: magari hai aggiunti la cairo a unity
<jester-> aggiunto*
<sin> ok vado e eseguo
<sin_> jester fatto il reboot
<BetaBrain> chi capisce di init.d e runlevel e demoni di avvio ?
<jester-> BetaBrain: bum disattiva e attiva sercìvizi
<jester-> servizi
<jester-> BetaBrain: da sudo bum
<BetaBrain> jester-, non funziona anceh spuntando
<BetaBrain> coem sudo
<BetaBlack> jester-, anche dando sudo i servizi non sono spuntati ma ci sono
<jester-> BetaBlack: boh di solito funza
<BetaBlack> root      1544  0.0  0.0   9376  1684 ?        Ss   16:57   0:00 nmbd -D
<BetaBlack> root       785  0.0  0.0  16740  1212 ?        S    16:36   0:00 smbd -F   root       770  0.0  0.1  16740  4112 ?        Ss   16:36   0:00 smbd -F
<jester-> BetaBlack: i servizi li vedi comunque un /etc/init.d per disattivarli rimuove il simlink
<sin_> jester come procedo ora,ho disinstallato la cairo dock,reboot,come faccio per far riapparire i comandi?anche con il tasto dx del mouse nn sono presenti nella tendina
<jester-> sin_: x partito?
<BetaBlack> jester-, coem vedo in etc/init.d ?
<sin_> ?
<jester-> BetaBlack: non serve che li vedi
<BetaBlack> e allora
<jester-> BetaBlack: sudo update-rc.d nomeservizio remive
<jester-> remove
<BetaBlack> uhmm proviamo ...
<jester-> BetaBlack: sudo update-rc.d nomeservizio default per riattivarlo
<BetaBlack> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/smbd exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<BetaBlack> e duro a levarsi sto bastardo heee
<BetaBlack> è
<jester-> BetaBlack: sudo service smdb stop prima
<BetaBlack> fatto ma stesso risultato
<BetaBlack> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nmbd exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<jester-> sudo update-rc.d -f nomeservizio remove
<BetaBlack> si si ho fatto
<BetaBlack> ok speriamo bene
<BetaBrain> ami che palle ste cosa
<BetaBrain> sto punto meglio fare  manuale jester-
<BetaBrain> se funonzia
<BetaBrain> poi quando mi serve lo avvio
<jester-> si si la pippa te la gestisci come vuoi
<BetaBrain> :D
<BetaBrain> noooooooooo ci rinuncio
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, voglio impostare la ricezione automatica della posta all'avvio di evolution, come si fa?
<BetaBrain> jester-, na mazza
<BetaBrain> si sono cmq riavviati
<BetaBrain> e diventata odiosa sta cosa non è possibile che na cosa cosi stupida persista
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<BetaBrain> baaaaaaaa levo via samba e basta
<jester-> ma che male ti ha fatto samba
<BetaBrain> jester-, coem che male mi ha fatto non riesco a segarlo via dal eseguirsi automaticamente
<dikdust> "samba è il male" (tm)
<jester-> oggià
<sin_> jester..
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, voglio impostare la ricezione automatica della posta all'avvio di evolution, come si fa?
<GoLive> ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ciao, vorrei cambiare lo strumento che gestisce i codici numerici dei tasti su ubuntu. In pratica vorrei utilizzare quello del programma keytouch
<cristian_c> Mi è stato suggerito di andare a controllare i file di configurazione di keytouch. Ho trovato il file keytouch in /etc/init.d il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/758445/
<cristian_c> però non vi è alcuna traccia di udev :(
<cristian_c> L'altro file che ho controllato si chiama 55keytouchd_launch (che si trova in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/758450/
<cristian_c> ma non credo sia molto utile alla causa :(
<cristian_c> Cosa devo fare per poter bypassare la gestione dei codici numerici da parte di udev?
<polis> ciao
<polis> com efaccio a vedere sela webcam funzione in ubuntu i sofftware di chat non mela vedono
<polis> kubuntu correggo
<polis> ho installto thelpaty e nn lavede, pdgin pure
<polis> :(
<cristian_c> polis, ci sono vari software per testare la webcam
<puccio> anche vlc va bene
<cristian_c> polis, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<polis> 11.10 cmq kubuntu
<polis> uso
<polis> dimene uno
<polis> :)
<polis> sofware per vedere sela webcam funziona
<polis> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> polis, di solito si utilizza kopete in kubuntu
<polis> li ce il supporto webcam?
<cristian_c> polis, prova con kamoso
<polis> ok thelpahty molto bello
<polis> e fatto come programma
<polis> ok grazie
<cristian_c> polis, sei straniero? XD
<polis> ahha
<polis> no cristian_c
<polis> ho sbagliato a scrivere
<polis> si chiama telephaty
<kimal73> ragazzi sto per installare kubuntu su una partizione e sto dando la condivisione della home di ubuntu... vorrei sapere se così facendo posso correre dei rischi di incompatibilità
<elgaton> kimal73: Se intendi "incompatibilità" fra Ubuntu e KUbuntu dal punto di vista della condivisione, non credo ci siano problemi... (non ho mai provato però dato che i file di configurazione sono condivisi non dovrebbero esserci conflitti)
<elgaton> Se aspetti un attimo cerco se c'è qualche bug in Launchpad al riguardo
<kimal73> elgaton: devi tener presente però che sto usando la lucid di ubuntu con la onirc di kubuntu...
<kimal73> che dici?
<elgaton> Sono sì un po' "distanti" fra loro, ma i file di configurazione bene o male dovrebbero essere gli stessi. Non so ora come ora se ci siano state modifiche rilevanti.
<elgaton> Non so però quali siano i controlli precisi che KDE/GNOME fanno per verificare se una cartella è condivisa o meno.
<elgaton> Al più potresti ritrovarti con la cartella condivisa in un sistema e non condivisa nell'altra.
<elgaton> kimal73: Come mai comunque tieni il tutto su due partizioni separate? Potresti installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop su KUbuntu o viceversa...
<asrockubuntu> buona serata a tutti... sto impazzendo da quando mi da errore a copiare sul disco rigido (formattato in nfts) 7 giga di video, come mai ???
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Qual è l'errore preciso?
<asrockubuntu> te lo dico subito elgaton come faccio a pastare un immagine?
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Basta che tu mi dica il testo che appare
<asrockubuntu> Error while copying to "6B5F1C7D01F6B1CD". the destination is read only
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Se ti ha montato il filesystem in sola lettura mi sa che è meglio che tu esegua chkdsk da Windows
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: almeno per controllare
<asrockubuntu> windows non ce l'ho...
<asrockubuntu> cmq sto usando 2 pc, su 1 mi lascia copiare e incollare senza problemi (quello di 2 giga di memoria ram) l'errore invece me lo da su questo dove pero' e' l'unico per poter acquisire in firewire filmati da telecamera
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Purtroppo sarebbe meglio dato che hai il filesystem NTFS. Magari WinPE potrebbe fare al caso tuo?
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Ubuntu da questo punto di vista credo sia un po' più "sensibile"
<asrockubuntu> elgaton ti spiego il mio calvario, avevo formattato inizialmente in fat 32 ma fat 32 non accetta files piu' grossi di 4 gb ora a Torino ho chiesto e mi hanno consigliato nfts per non avere limiti
<kimal73> elgaton: il fatto è che sono rilasci diversi. uno è lucid LTS e l'altro lo vorrei usare per sperimentare diversi os sempre linux
<elgaton> kimal73: Magari usa una macchina virtuale senza dover ripartizionare ogni volta
<kimal73> elgaton: se io installo kde su ubuntu che rilasci mi dà? mi dà quelli un pò vecchiotti.
<elgaton> kimal73: Quelli corrispondenti alla versione di Ubuntu che hai. Potresti al più abilitare il repository ubuntu-backports per vedere se c'è qualcosa di più recente.
<kimal73> elgaton: c'è un modo per mettere in condivisione solo la cartella documenti anzicchè tutta la home?
<asrockubuntu> elgaton non c'e' qualcosa da digitare a terminale per capire dove sta il problema sul pc piu' vecchio?
<kimal73> elgaton: così posso cancellare la seconda home tutte le volte che voglio
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Lo stavo scrivendo - per controllare apri un terminale e digita "dmesg | grep NTFS", incolla il testo in un pastebin e incolla qua il link
<elgaton> kimal73: Sì, basta modificare i file di configurazione di Samba, ora come ora non ricordo se ci sia un comando grafico corrispondente (non l'ho usato molto spesso)
<asrockubuntu> dmesg | grep NTFS
<kimal73> elgaton: Samba???
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: su un terminale, non qui :)
<asrockubuntu> si scusa lo so ma e' rimasto in memoria il comando...
<elgaton> kimal73: Sì, il programma per condividere con macchine Windows (di solito quando usi la condivisione o utilizzi Samba, più compatibile con sistemi esistenti, o NFS, quest'ultimo è un programma di condivisione per UNIX)
<asrockubuntu> http://pastebin.com/V6bCL7r5
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Prova a ridare lo stesso comando ma con "NTFS" in minuscolo stavolta (poi manda sempre i risultati in un pastebin), per favore
<asrockubuntu> ok
<asrockubuntu> in minuscolo non esce nulla :(
<kimal73> elgaton: posso installare kubuntu senza condividere proprio la home tutto sui 10 giga che mi sono ritagliato di spazio e poi mettere in condivisione successivamente la cartella doc?
<elgaton> kimal73: Esatto, poi cambi a mano i file di configurazione di Samba per aggiungere la condivisione anziché usare l'interfaccia grafica
<kimal73> elgaton: ossia quando lo installo dò la root su quello spazio e nello stesso dò anche la home.
<kimal73> è possibile?
<kimal73> elgaton: cioè mi installerebbe root ed home tutto nella stessa partizione di 10 giga?
<elgaton> kimal73: Sono concetti differenti.
<asrockubuntu> elgaton mica dovro' ri-installare winzoz?
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Prova a disinstallare ntfs-3g con "sudo apt-get purge ntfs-3g" e poi reinstallalo con "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<asrockubuntu> ok
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Ci sono un paio di thread sui forum di Ubuntu, sembra che in alcuni casi durante l'installazione del supporto NTFS venga eliminata la parte di driver necessaria per il supporto in scrittura
<kimal73> elgaton: lasciamo perdere per ora la condivisione della cartella doc.
<elgaton> kimal73: No, aspetta un attimo
<kimal73> elgaton: voglio sapere solo se posso installare kubuntu tutto sui 10 giga liberi...
<elgaton> kimal73: Ah, ora ho capito la situazione, avevo frainteso
<asrockubuntu> elgaton speriamo non sia il mio caso...visto che ti ho detto che su altro pc di 2g di ram non fa lo stesso problema
<elgaton> kimal73: La cosa migliore nel tuo caso è allora fare: 1) partizione per Ubuntu, 2) partizione per sperimentare, 3) partizione home condivisa.
<kimal73> fatto già questo
<kimal73> nella numero 2
<kimal73> posso installare kubuntu?
<kimal73> cioè root + home
<kimal73> cioè in parole povere la root e la home possono andare nella stessa partizione?
<elgaton> kimal73: Sì, tranquillamente.
<kimal73> mamma mia
<kimal73> ok!
<asrockubuntu> elgaton mi da ancora lo stesso errore, come posso fare ad acquisire 15 videocassette dv hd?
<kimal73> grazie non riuscivo ad essere chiaro
<elgaton> Puoi fare a piacere. Il discorso della /home separata serve per far sì che se devi lavorare su più sistemi tu possa avere sempre le stesse opzioni/file uniformi
<kimal73> elgaton: sì però rischio di formare un casino se uso sempre la stessa home per molti os
<kimal73>  o no?
<elgaton> e 2) avere la partizione separata facilita il backup (in caso di ripristino azzeri solo la partizione del sistema senza toccare la /home)
<kimal73> elgaton: se oggi per esempio installo kubuntu 11,10...tra un mese voglio installare al posto di kubuntu, ubuntu 11.10...oppure opensuse 12...
<elgaton> kimal73: Non più di tanto. In genere è meglio perché così le impostazioni salvate in un OS sono subito disponibili anche nell'altro. L'unico inconveniente è che ad es. hai la versione X di un programma in un sistema e la X+1 in un altro il software alla versione X+1 leggendo i file di configurazione della versione X potrebbe pensare "Ah, sono stato aggiornato" e cambiare il formato del file di configurazione (formato che non verrebbe più riconosciuto
<elgaton>  dalla versione X).
<kimal73> nella home non rimangono tutti i vari file?
<kimal73> aaaaaa
<elgaton> kimal73: E' per questo che ti consiglio, se vuoi solo sperimentare un po', di usare una macchina virtuale. E' più pulito.
<kimal73> ma molto più lento
<elgaton> asrockubuntu: Puoi mandare in un pastebin il file /etc/fstab?
<kimal73> specie con questi nuovi desktop 3d
<elgaton> kimal73: Bé, se parli di 3D...
<elgaton> kimal73: In ogni caso se usi sempre le ultime versioni non dovresti avere problemi. L'eventualità che ti ho descritto non credo sia frequente, anche perché il formato dei file di configurazione varia di rado.
<kimal73> elgaton: quindi non dovrei avere problemi se uso la lucid di ubuntu e la oneric di kubuntu? cioè anche se le versioni non sono contemporanee?
<elgaton> kimal73: Non credo. Poi se usi KDE da una parte e GNOME dall'altra dovresti essere a posto, file di configurazione in comune salvati nella /home ce ne sono pochi.
<kimal73> elgaton: preferisco installare l'os di prova tutto su una partizione così al limite posso formattarla
<kimal73> cioè senza home in comune
<kimal73> elgaton: rimango molto indeciso davvero.
<elgaton> kimal73: Senti, tieni la home separata, poi se vedi che una distribuzione ti va bene puoi sempre creare un symlink dalla /home sulla partizione con il sistema di prova alla /home "reale".
<elgaton> kimal73: Oppure cambiare /etc/fstab :)
<kimal73> ok, grazie di tutto
<elgaton> kimal73: Di niente
<asrockubuntu> elgaton mi e' bastato cambiare porta usb, pazzesco ora funziona, grazie
<asrockubuntu> nuovo problema Kino, per montare i video perche' non si sente l'audio? grazie
<frezli> ciao raga sapete se sono state inserite nei repo di ubuntu  le extension per gnome3 ?
<asrockubuntu> come devo configurare l'audio per sentire in kino? grazie
<asrockubuntu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=204351.msg1372713
<asrockubuntu> stesso problema purtroppo
<zul__> ciao ragazzi
<zul__> chi mi aiuta a installare una gem su ruby? non riesco a trovare la gem data_mapper e non so come fare
<domedif> ho un problema: ogni volta che CCENDO IL COMPUTER, MI HA UNA CONTROLLO DEL DISCO E RIPARTO. però non hotuttele funzionalità e non sono stabile. cosa devo fare?
<domedif> avevo pensato di rinstallare Ubuntu, ma questo computer ha solo questo si sitema operatico.  Ho scaricato una immagine disco, l'ho messa su una chiavetta, ma non si installa. ovviamente, non partendo da windows
<bobbybong> !usb ! domedif
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usb ! domedif'
<bobbybong> !usb  |domedif
<ubot-it> domedif: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<alecv> !ciao | bobbybong
<ubot-it> bobbybong: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bobbybong> :) hola alecv
<alecv> :D
<alecv> bobbybong, conosci programmi x ridurre le dimensioni dei pdf?
<bobbybong> no ma puoi provare pdf2ps file.pdf ti trasforma in file.ps che ritrasformi in pdf con ps2pdf file.ps qualcosa perdi
<domedif> mi sono ricollegato ocn un altro computer, in quanto con un Fujitsu Siemens amilo ho problemi. il sistema operativo é ubunto. da quando ho tentato di aggiornarlo a lla versione 11.10, non è stabile.
<domedif> tra l'altro l'intallazione, non é avvenuta.
<alecv> si avevo letto in un post
<domedif> attulmente siesco ad entrare nel sistema, dopo la correzione, ma non ho molte funzionalita, tipo la connessione, non mi legge le drive pen e altre cose che scopro di volta in volta
<domedif> cosa posso fare? vorrei installare nuovamente la versione 11.10
<bobbybong> !usb ! domedif
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usb ! domedif'
<bobbybong> !usb | domedif
<ubot-it> domedif: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<domedif> io ho gia fatto un disco d'avvio con la iso su usb, ma non me la monta
<domedif> poi ripeto ho solo ubunttu su quel computer
<bobbybong> !iso | domedif
<ubot-it> domedif: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<domedif> chiedo scusa io ho scaricato una iso di ubuntu 11.10 su un altro compute, con un programma crea disco di avvio su flash, ho copiato i files, non era corretto?
<jester-> Do medio cosa dice ala guida
<domedif> sto facendo un bakup dei dati  perche devo partizionare non avendo spazio. poi proverò a far partire la chiavetta. ci sentiamo dopo....
<mattottam> buona sera
<mattottam> se possibile avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<mattottam> prima stavo cercando di installare aMsn
<mattottam> ma parto proprio da zero
<mattottam> se non ho capito male devo inserire dei codici
<mattottam> da qualche parte
<mattottam> solo non riesco a capire come e dove
<mattottam> qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabiolinux> ciao
<Digiu> hallo
<Digiu> hallo
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<Francesco_> sera a tutti
<ROBERTO> ce nessuno
<Francesco_> credo di avere un problema su ubunt prima installazione su nu portatile chi mi sa dare una aiuto
<ROBERTO> volevo chiedervi una cosa
<ROBERTO> francesco qui non ce mai nessuno
<Francesco_> come non c'e nessuno e nickname a lato sulla destra
<ROBERTO> non rispondonoo quasi mai
<Francesco_> a bene questa
<ROBERTO> io ho provato sia di giorno pomeriggio e sera
<ROBERTO> che problema hai
<ROBERTO> se vuoi ti aiuto io
<ROBERTO> il mio lo sto aggiustando da solo e va bene
<Francesco_> installo ubunt sul portatile e non mi completa l'istallazione
<ROBERTO> vieni su skype ok???
<Francesco_> ora siamo fermi da un po di tempo sempre sulla stessa immagine  e scrive pronti  per continuare ........
<ROBERTO> te lo risolvo io hai spype
<ROBERTO> allora
<ROBERTO> dammi il tuo nik
<ROBERTO> che ti aggiungo
<Francesco_> non ho skype perche non lo uso mai
<ROBERTO> te lo installo io hai facebok
<ROBERTO> oppure installa skype e la migliore
<ROBERTO> te lo risolvo subito
<ROBERTO> fidati
<ROBERTO> be a quanto vedo non vuoi
<Francesco_> ma da qui non puoi aiutarmi
<Francesco_> ???
<ROBERTO> no
<ROBERTO> fidati installa skype e dammi il nik e meglio io li aggiusto cosi e vanno sempre dopo
<ROBERTO> ti spiego quello che devi fare
<ROBERTO> libero di farlo se vuoi che ti parta
<ROBERTO> vedo che non vuoi e non mi rispondi contento te ciao
<Francesco_> aspetta un attimo
<ROBERTO> ok
<ROBERTO> te ne sei andato va be
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-04
<ROBERTO> aspetta un attimo si va be un modo come dire ciao non mi interessa
<ROBERTO> offro supporto remoto per chi lo volesse contattatemi
<Carlin0> Siori & Siore → buonanotte  :)
<lina> ciao a tutti!
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<alecv> ho provato a rimuovere libreoffice con il comando sudo apt-get autoremove libreoffice* e poi installato openoffice, ma ubuntu 11.10 non ha gradito la cosa, e ogni volta che provavo a installare qualcosa o a usare gli aggiormaneti, midiceva che il sistema dei pacchetti era danneggiato, con il comando apt-get -f install non si riparava e perciò ho riformattato e reistallato. Mi chiedo, c'è un modo per togliere libreoffice senza d
<alecv> anneggiare il sistema? Tra l'altro è un pacchetto facoltativo
<remix_tj> alecv: tu non lo togliere e semplicemente installa openoffice a parte
<alecv> si ma cosi occupo 400 mb di spazio in +
<alecv> nn capisco xchè se non è u pacchetto obbligatorio deve fare tutte ste menate, credevo avessi sbagliato qualche operazione io
<alecv> credevo che forse era è + consono rimuoverlo da synaptic
<alecv> o che ne so io
<alecv> come si installano i font? Usavo calibri con office, mi serve di importarlo in linux
<remix_tj> come non è un pacchetto obbligatorio?
<remix_tj> dipende da ubuntu-desktop
<remix_tj> comunque alecv https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts per installare i font
<alecv> cosi mi hanno detto l'altro giorno
<Dig> hola raga. ho un bel problemino. http://imagebin.org/186773 qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<xteno> Dig, e che è?
<Dig> xteno, è il terminale. ieri in chat ho chiesto un consiglio mi hanno detto di fare uno script. l'ho lanciato da terminale e il terminale si è impallato come si vede
<xteno> :-(
<Dig> xteno, gnome terminal - su ubuntu 10.04
<xteno> capito
<Dig> 11.04
<xteno> e tu togli lo script
<xteno> e riavvia normale
<Dig> xteno, riavvio il sistema?
<xteno> ma no
<remix_tj> Dig: prova a fare cosi'
<remix_tj> alt-f2
<xteno> questo che hai mostrato accade quando lanci il teminale?
<remix_tj> xterm
<remix_tj> e vediamo cosa si apre
<Dig> xteno, accade quando lancio il terminale
<Dig> remix_tj, faccio esegui terminal gnome?
<remix_tj> ??
<xteno> prova a lanciare altro tipo di terminale
<remix_tj> alt-f2 si apre l'esegui
<remix_tj> se scrivi xterm
<remix_tj> e premi esegui
<xteno> mi pare che possa avere la possibilità di scegliere
<remix_tj> dovrebbe aprirsi un altro terminale
<Dig> remix_tj, si si. funge. ieri ho installato anche terminal che mi urgeva usare una shell e funziona normalmente
<Dig> remix_tj, mi chiedevo se era possibile purgare gnome-terminal
<remix_tj> beh, gnome terminal conviene tenerlo
<remix_tj> ma è un funzionamento anomalo, secondo me hai rotto qualcosa
<Dig> remix_tj, purgarlo per reinstallarlo. ma mi sembra sempre pericoloso purgare applicazioni così importanti
<remix_tj> ma non servirebbe purgarlo, probabilmente hai problemi nelle tue configurazioni
<remix_tj> secondo me ti conviene provare a lanciarlo da xterm e vedere se da errori
<Dig> remix_tj, fino a ieri tutto ha funzionato alla grande. il sistema è stabilissimo
<Dig> realnot, questo è lo script che mi ha incasinato il terminale LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<remix_tj> ah, non può essere
<remix_tj> perche' quello script lancia skype...
<remix_tj> non fa niente
<Dig> remix_tj, lo so infatti volevo solo creare un lanciatore
<Dig> remix_tj, era fatto con gedit e l'estensione era .sh
<remix_tj> ma non capisco allora
<remix_tj> se lanci gnome-terminal da se funziona?
<remix_tj> alt-f2 -> gnome-terminal
<remix_tj> ?
<Dig> remix_tj, funziona tutto. gli altri terminali funzionano gnome-terminal è bloccato
<remix_tj> quindi mi confermi che alt-f2 -> gnome-terminal non funziona?
<massimo18> Dig, bloccato in che senso?
<Dig> remix_tj, mi esce in quel modo. avevo provato dagli altri terminali
<remix_tj> uhm... strange
<Dig> massimo18, parte in quel modo
<Dig> massimo18, e non mi da alcuna optione
<remix_tj> Dig: prova a lanciare questo comando da terminale (con gnome-terminal chiuso)
<remix_tj> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal/
<remix_tj> e poi rilancia gnome-terminal
<Dig> remix_tj, forse devo togliere lo slash finale?
<remix_tj> boh, prova
<Dig> remix_tj, ho tolto lo slash e ha funzionato
<Dig> remix_tj, grazie. funziona perfettamente
<remix_tj> c'era qualche configurazione di gnome-terminal rotta, evidentemente. Reinstallare non sarebbe servito
<Dig> remix_tj, proviamo a vedere se era quella shell?
<remix_tj> in che senso quella shell?
<remix_tj> tu lancia ora gnome-terminal e guarda se funzia
<Dig> remix_tj, scusa quello script
<remix_tj> poi prova a lanciare lo script
<Dig> remix_tj, funzionare ora funziona. ho lanciato un paio di comandi comuni e va. ora provo a rilanciare quello script
<remix_tj> ma ti assicuro che non può essere quello :-)
<Dig> remix_tj, infatti non è quello. funziona. ieri c'era stato un problema coi permessi
<Dig> remix_tj, possono essere stati quelli?
<remix_tj> boh, chissà
<remix_tj> segnati il comando. se mai ricapita lo lanci e torna tutto ok
<Dig> remix_tj, ok, grazie ancora
<vito> buona domenica a tutti!
<Guest4051> una piccola domanda, si può cambiare il colore o comunque le impostazioni della dash in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Guest4051> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<xteno> !domanda | Guest4051
<ubot-it> Guest4051: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest4051> xteno, come posso cambiare le impostazioni della dash bar in ubuntu11.10?
<xteno> ciao Guest4051 non so come aiutarti sto usando la 11.04
<Guest4051> xteno, grazie ugualmente
<xteno> mi spiace
<xteno> magari qualcuno lo saprà
<xteno> hai provato a cercare  su google?
<Guest4051> si ma non ho trovato niente, ci sono idee ancora confuse al riguardo ... sigh
<xteno> guarda questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=494694.0
<xteno> là dice che la puoi spostare in basso
<xteno> e mi sembra anche abbastanza complicato :-(
<Guest4051> si, con compiz posso cambiare alcune impostazioni semplici ma non posso fare qlll che vorrei far io
<Guest4051> cioè far diventarre nera la piccola freccetta che indica le app in esecuzione, ma credo che non sai di cosa stia parlando xD
<xteno> hum
<xteno> mi sa proprio di si
<Kyek> Ciao
<Kyek> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | Kyek
<ubot-it> Kyek: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leopesto> la risposta alla tua domanda é... no!
<Kyek> Cosa cambia se installo ubuntu normalmente o con wubi?
<bobbybong> wubi è una str......
<Kyek> Lo so, lo so.. Ma io non sono sicuro al 100% che vorrò per sempre ubuntu
<Kyek> Quindi lo volevo su una partizione separata da windows
<Kyek> ma senza cancellare win
<Kyek> Installandolo normalmente posso ottenere questo risultato?
<bobbybong> !installazione | Kyek
<ubot-it> Kyek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kyek> Nessuno mi sa rispondere?
<Kyek> ._.'
<massimo18> Kyek, se lo installi di fianco a win poi puoi toglierlo quanto ti pare
<massimo18> vabbhè
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki devi fare un defrag prima a windows per permettere al programma di ridimensionare la partizione per installare ubuntu
<massimo18> ito è
<bobbybong> che giochi con wubi
 * ubuntu_ saluta tutti gli utenti del gruppo 
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_> ragazzi
<ubuntu_> vorrei sapere se è disponibile una versione di ubuntu
<ubuntu_> per l'installazione tramite rete
<ubuntu_> sarebbe una net-install
<ubuntu_> ??
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> ubuntu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntu_> grazie bobbybong
<ubuntu_> bobbybong: scusami, per caso sai se c'è pure per kubuntu ?
<bobbybong> ubuntu_, ma hai visto il sito? mi sa di no non ti installa neanche x devi installare tutto te a mano
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<ubuntu_> grazie mille
<bobbybong> ubuntu_, ps. un principiante con un istallazione del genere riuscirà a fare funzionare poche cose
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<jester-> 'giorno
<Mario_> buongiorno a tutti
<Mario_> sto installando ubuntu su un netbook ma purtroppo non mi vede il wifi, come posso risolvere?
<bobbybong> !wifi | Mario_
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili Mario_
<Mario_> grazie
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili#Wireless
<jester-> Mario_: Scheda broadcom?
<Mario_> jester-:  non ne ho idea, è la prima voltache lo apro
<Mario_> è di una mia amica
<Mario_> provo a seguire la guida
<jester-> Mario_:  installare Linux alle amiche è ottimo sistema per non farsela dare
<jester-> Lol
<Mario_> devo darglielo funzionante jester-
<Carlin0> il pc ?
<Mario_> senti ma, se con lspci non vede alcun wifi è un problema?
<Mario_> anche il pc !
<Carlin0> Mario_, metti lspci su paste
<jester-> Mario_: lspci | grep -  i network
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mario_> arrivo
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759290/
<Mario_> eccolo
<Carlin0> broadcom
<Mario_> cè modo per poterla configurare sta scheda?
<Carlin0> eh , nel wiki c'è lo spiegone ...aspe che vedo il link
<Mario_> ok
<jester-> wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2  tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2  cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter    (potrebbe dirti che è già installato) Codice:  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o  sudo rmmod b43  sudo modprobe b43
<Mario_> forse ho risolto
<Mario_> spè
<jester-> Mario_:  dai quei comandi uno per uno ma devi essere connesso col cavo o scaricare la TAR da altro pc
<Mario_> jester-:  ho provato a vedere nei driver proprietari e mi sono usciti quelli della scheda, li sto installando
<Mario_> vedo cosa fa
<jester-> Mario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom vedi senza internet
<Mario_> jester-:  da driver proprietari sta ancora scaricando\installando i driver, intanto è uscita un'icona di crash sopra
<Mario_> e mi ha dato errore install
<Mario_> provo a seguire la tua guida
<jester-> Mario_: cosa consiglia
<jester-> Di solito sbaglia driver
<jester-> Mario_: S
<Mario_> può essere che devo fare un upgrade?
<jester-> Fai così
<jester-> wget http:/​/​downloads.openwrt.org/​sources/​broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2  tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2  cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter    (potrebbe dirti che è già installato) Codice:  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o  sudo rmmod b43  sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> Mario_: Un comando per volta
<Mario_> jester-:  sto al comando      sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jester-> Mario_: Poi disattiva quello da driver aggiuntivi
<Mario_> non si è manco attivato quello
<Mario_> jester-:  puoi dare un'occhiata perfavore
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759304/
<jester-> Mario_:  sudo dpkg --purghe bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> Mario_: Hai finito coloquintide terminale?
<jester-> Col terminale
<Mario_> si
<jester-> Mario_: Iwconfig
<Mario_> dando questo ultimo comando mi dice  dpkg: opzione --purghe sconosciuta
<attempt> purge
<jester-> Mario_:  --purge
<attempt> non purghe
<Mario_> ok ho messo purge, ma mi da lo stesso un'errore
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759315/
<Mario_> e iwconfig mi da no wireless extension
<jester-> Mario_: le azioni da terminale non hanno dato errori?
<jester-> Mario_: sudo apt-get -f install
<Mario_> mi da ancora errore
<attempt> tranquillo torna
<Mario_> ok grazie
<attempt> Mario_ metti in paste
<jester-> Mario_: rifai http://paste.ubuntu.com/759324/
<Mario_> ok
<Mario_> questo è l'altro comando
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759325/
<jester-> attempt: non trova /vmlinuz
<Mario_> torno subito
<jester-> Mario_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jester-> Mario_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<vinc_> Buonsera ragazzi. Ho un piccolo problema con il programma k3b. Provo a masterizzare un dvd dati, (avi. jpg. doc,pfd, ecc...) E praticamente non appena clicco su scrivi mi da l errore: Impossibile determinare la dimensione del file.. Qualcosa del genere
<Mario_> jester-:  perfavore mi puoi ridare i comandi di prima?
<vinc_> cè qualche soluzione?
<jester-> vinc_: sa di file ciucco
<jester-> Mario_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mario_> ok subito
<vinc_> Che vuol dire jester :D
<jester-> Mario_: sudo apt-get -f install
<vinc_> jester_ non ho capito cosa vuoi dire :)
<attempt> sciupato
<jester-> rovvanato
<vinc_> quindi?
<attempt> apri o riproduci il file. vedi se funziona.
<jester-> vinc_: qundi prova con un file da masterizzare sicuramente sano
<vinc_> quindi la causa del problema potrebbe essere un file rovinato?
<attempt> forse e' solo uno dei vari file. individual
<vinc_> ok grazie mille ragazzi. Non appena avrò tempo proverò. grazie ancora
<jester-> Mario_: anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Mario_> ok
<Mario_> jester-:  ha fatto
<jester-> Mario_: sudo apt-get -f install
<Mario_> devo fare aggiornamenti
<Mario_> sudo apt-get upgrade giusto?
<jester-> Mario_: andato a buone fine?
<Mario_> credo di si, mi ha dato da fare aggiornamenti e li sto facendo
<jester-> Mario_: ok allora rifai http://paste.ubuntu.com/759324/
<Mario_> ok, aspetto che finisca di aggiornare o posso aprire un'altro terminale e dare quei comandi?
<jester-> si
<jester-> aspettq
<jester-> a
<Mario_> ok, sta scaricando molto lento rispetto alla connessione che ho, mi ci vuole del tempo
<jester-> Mario_: dipende dal server che manda lento
<jester-> Mario_: comunque apri un altro terminale e faoi che con l'aggiornamento non centra
<Mario_> capisco
<Mario_> ok
<jester-> Mario_: il b43-fwcutter
<jester-> lo avevi installato?
<Mario_> non credo
<Mario_> e per installarlo con sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Mario_> deve dare i permessi ma sono già aperti per gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> Mario_: quanto manca per l'ugrade
<Mario_> na vita
<jester-> allora vai sul terminale e batti control-c
<Mario_> fatto
<Mario_> si è bloccato
<jester-> Mario_: installi il cutter e segui http://paste.ubuntu.com/759324/ poi lo riprendi l'aggiornamento
<jester-> Mario_: non perdi i fie gia scricati
<Mario_> mi chiede  Fetch and extract firmware?
<Mario_> do yes
<jester-> Mario_: facendo?
<Mario_> facendo  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jester-> Mario_: dai yes
<jester-> Mario_: ma hai la 11.10?
<Mario_> no ho la lince
<jester-> Mario_: lsb_release -r
<Mario_> Release:	10.04
<Mario_> ok ha fatto nel terminale
<jester-> MarcoFe: sudo rmmod b43
<Mario_> do gli ultimi 3 comandi
<jester-> MarcoFe: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> Mario_: iwconfig
<Mario_> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o     lo devo dare si?
<jester-> Mario_: mi sa che ha già fatto tutto il pacchetto installato
<Mario_> ok do gli altri 2
<jester-> prova
<Mario_> uhm
<Mario_> dando sudo rmmod b43  mi restituisce   ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> Mario_: perché una distro così vecchia
<Mario_> mi trovo bene nel mio fisso e anche nel portatile
<jester-> Mario_: dai l'ultimo e poi iwcinfig
<Mario_> un netbook non l'ho mai usato
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> Mario_: la sbarbata di solito funga meglio della zia
<Mario_> no wireless extensions
<Mario_> scarico la sbarbata?
<jester-> Mario_: ok rifai da capo http://paste.ubuntu.com/759324/
<Mario_> ok provo
<Mario_> jester-:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/759364/
<Mario_> qualcuno di voi per caso usa la 11.10, magari su un netbook?  sapete dirmi come va, da grossi problemi?
<jester-> Mario_: ok il firmware èa posto
<jester-> Mario_: rfkill list
<Mario_> sempre dal terminale di prima
<jester-> si
<Mario_> ok fatto
<jester-> fa vedere
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759370/
<jester-> Mario_: riavvia
<Mario_> ok
<mapreri> salve a tutti! ho un problema con virtualbox 4.1
<mapreri> non riesco ad avviare alcuna macchian virtuale da quando ho aggiornato il kernel tempo addietro (lucid)
<mapreri> da questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759376/
<mapreri> e se eseguo il comando indicato, mi dice questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759379/
<mapreri> se avvio con il kernel 2.6.32-35 al posto del 2.6.32-36 funziona
<Carlin0> mapreri, hai installato gli headers ? → Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.32-36-generic cannot be found at
<Carlin0> /lib/modules/2.6.32-36-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.32-36-generic/source
<mapreri> c'è un pacchetto? perchè non trovo cose come linux-image-generic-header
<mapreri> comunque dpkg -l|grep linux-image mi dice:
<Carlin0> no image headers ...
<mapreri> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-35-generic         2.6.32-35.78                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64
<mapreri> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-36-generic         2.6.32-36.79                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64
<mapreri> ii  linux-image-generic                   2.6.32.36.42                                      Generic Linux kernel image
<Carlin0> mapreri, sei col 36 ora ?
<mapreri> sì
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mapreri> sta scaricando, ma ci vorrà un bel po', data la conessione a 7 K che ho attualmente...
<mapreri> grazie intanto :)
<Carlin0> ti mancano gli headers
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Conte-sty> non riesco ad attivare i suoni di sistema in xfce... consigli?
<leonardo123> salve a tutti
<leonardo123> ho bisogno di una mano
<leonardo123> riguardo busybox su sitema embedded
<leonardo123> chi può aiutarmi?
<leonardo123> e un'altro problema anche su una connessione ssh
<leonardo123> c'è nessunooo
<Carlin0> leonardo123, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Carlin0> bai bai :P
<zappo_> ciao a tutti per favore vorrei l'indirizzo della chat di ubuntu grazie
<enzotib> !chat | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zappo_> grazie
<alecv> ma sul wiki non vedo lamp, ma solo xampp
<alecv> sapete quale è supportata da ubuntu?
<alecv> !xampp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xampp'
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao qualcuno mi sa dire dove vanno i files temporanei di mozilla?
<bobbybong>  /tmp/mozilla-media-cache/
<alecv> bobbybong, xampp o lamp?
<bobbybong> quello che scarichi l'archivio e lo scompatti in /opt funziona e non installi niente
<The_situation> hello all
<The_situation> scusate voglio mettere gome 3 su ubuntu 11.10?
<The_situation> come dovrei fare?
<alecv> da quale archivi
<alecv> o
<alecv> The_situation,  ha già gnome 3
<The_situation> alecv
<alecv> vuoi togliere unity?
<The_situation> ma come lo devo mettere
<The_situation> si :-)
<alecv> ecco è diverso :D
<alecv> devi installare gnome shell back
<The_situation> alecv asp che apro
<The_situation> virtual box
<alecv> ape che ti posto un paio di guide
<The_situation> alecv grazie mille
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> bobbybong: nella mia cartella /tmp non c'è un mozilla-media-cache
<alecv> gnome-session-fallback <=== devi installare questo pacchetto
<alecv> è una delle opzioni
<The_situation> alecv scusa sono nuovo su ubuntu da dove lo devo installare?
<bobbybong> io si
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> è io no
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> come faccio?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> come trovo i files temporanei?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> se guardo youtube mentre "carica" il video
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> lo sta scaricando da qualche parte
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> come scopro dove?
<ranxerox> con cosa posso creare pacchetti .deb
<alecv> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<bobbybong> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, cerca nella tua  home la cartella nascosta .mozilla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> -_-
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> l'ho girata in lungo e in largo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn credi...
<bobbybong> cosa ne so io che sei una lince
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hahah
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> si certo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> :D
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> cmq nn c'è modo di scoprire dove c---o li va a scaricare?
<bobbybong> senti io con chromium salva la cache in .cache ma firefox non fa cosi li salva nella sua cartella nascosta
<bobbybong> .mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache/
<alecv> http://discoverylinux.wordpress.com/2010/04/01/installare-joomla-in-locale-su-ubuntu/  devo abilitare il lamp server su questa guida dice di abilitarlo dal gestore pacchetti, ma dalla voce modifica non la trovo
<alecv> qualcuno ha idea di come si fa
<bobbybong> alecv, scarica xampp
<bobbybong> e segui le guide
<alecv> mmm ma io ho questa guida x usare joomla con xampp non ho trovato nulla :D
<alecv> ok scarico xampp
<bobbybong> hai tutto server http php mysql gia configurati e funzionanti
<alecv> loso, su win usavo xampp
<The_situation> scusate ragazzi nella sezione linux di questo forum c'è bisogno di gente vi andrebbe di iscrivervi www.pierotofy.it
<The_situation> ?
<alecv> bobbybong,  installato xampp a localhost non mi apre nulla (da firefox)
<alecv> ah capito l'inghippo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok prob risolto ma i files sono in .webm
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e vlc nn li legge
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> devo upgradarlo all'ultima versio
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma con ubuntu 10.04 che ho io nn va bene
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn funzia
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> come faccio?
<bobbybong> usare un estensione del browser che scarica i file in flv o in mp4 da yotube?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> unplug di solito lo fa
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ora invece pare che tutti gli youtube files siano nel nuovo formato
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> smanetto npo se nn riesco ripasso
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> grazie per la tempestività
<pisistratenelson> ciao ho appena scaricato ubunto e volevo chiedervi delle cose è il posto giusto?
<pisistratenelson> *ubuntu
<bobbybong> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<pisistratenelson> bobbybong posso chiedere a te?
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pisistratenelson> prima domanda come si abbassano le finestre di internet?
<bobbybong> io uso kubuntu
<alecv> bobbybong,  tu ti intendi di joomla?
<pisistratenelson> cioè?
<bobbybong> non so unity che tipo di finestre ha so che ha i bottoni in alto a destra ubuntu
<bobbybong> no alecv
<pisistratenelson> per scaricare i programmi da usare con ubuntu c'è una finestra particolare del menu o scarico dal browser bobbybong?
<Carlin0> pisistratenelson, ubuntu ha il software center...
<Carlin0> scarichi da li
<bobbybong> cerca il software center
<pisistratenelson> dove lo trovo bobbybong?
<Carlin0> pisistratenelson, che release usi ?
<alecv> pisistratenelson, bobbybong  non ha ubuntu, che versione hai di ubuntu=
<alecv> ?
<pisistratenelson> ehm carlino come faccio a saperlo?scusate ma sono ignorantissima in materia
<alecv> pisistratenelson, che cd hai installato di ubuntu?
<alecv> 11.10? 11.04? 8.04?
<alecv> :D
<Carlin0> pisistratenelson, non sai cosa hai installato ?
<alecv> se non lo sai tu noi non lo sappiamo ancora
<alecv> !spfera di cristalle
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pisistratenelson> bah l'ho scaricato ieri dal sito ed installato,ora non ricordo quale versione ma controllo subuto
<bobbybong> pisistratenelson, sai aprire un terminale? scrivi lsb_release -r
<alecv> pisistratenelson, hai una barra che sparisce a sinistra?
<alecv> avrà la 11.10
<pisistratenelson> come abbasso questa finestra per poi riaprirla?
<alecv> pisistratenelson, metti il mouse a sinistra, ti si apre la barra scorrevole, a metà trovi ubuntu center software
<Carlin0> pisistratenelson, fai così premi ALT + F2 e s crivi dentro software-center e premi invio
<Carlin0> si vabbuò  :P
<pisistratenelson> ok ci provo grazie ragazzi tornerò tanto,sono una frana lo so
<alecv> Carlin0, effetivamente x chi è nuovo, unity è un po' un azzardo
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<alecv> va bene x i tablet che hanno lo schermo touch screen
<Carlin0> alecv, io consiglio sempre lucid , ma tanto mi danno contro :D
<pisistratenelson> come riapro le finestre abbasssate?
<pisistratenelson> ho abbassato quella del software center e non riesco a riaprirla,come devo fare?
<bobbybong> alt tab ?
<alecv> cliccaci sopra
<alecv> vedi che ha una frecciettina bianca di lato
<pisistratenelson> parli con me alecv?
<alecv> Carlin0,  è caruccio unity, ma sarebbe molto + intuitivo se installato in un dispositivo con schermo touch screen
<alecv> pisistratenelson, si, quando riduci a icona una finestra, la ritrovi nella barra di sinistra la relativa icona
<alecv> ci clicci su e ti riapre la finestra
<pisistratenelson> non vedo nessuna freccettina bianca
<pisistratenelson> ah si ho capito
<pisistratenelson> grazie carlino
<pisistratenelson> ho messo a scaricare amule ma ora dove vedo il progresso dell'installazione?
<alecv> nel ubuntu software center in alto c'è in attesa con un numero in rosso
<alecv> li trovi le installazioni in corso
<pisistratenelson> ok ma c'è una guida per amule almeno non vi stresso per stupidate?
<Carlin0> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<pisistratenelson> no scusa ho sbagliato,volevo chiedere se c'è una guida per ubuntu
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<pisistratenelson> grazie,ultima cosa come faccio ad usare l'antivirus che usavo con xp qui su ubuntu?
<emma> emmabuonasera a tutti!
<pisistratenelson> hai letto carlino?
<Carlin0> io si e tu ?
<bobbybong> !antivirus
<ubot-it> antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<pisistratenelson> AH DEVO SCARICARE QUELLO?ok grazie allora
<pisistratenelson> e l'altro che uso su xp posso levarlo?
<Carlin0> cos'è XP ?
<bobbybong> pisistratenelson, leggi il wiki hai le idee confuse
<pisistratenelson> lo so bobbybong sono negata sui pc.devo scaricare clamav o clamav demon?
<bobbybong> linux non c'entra niente con l'xp che hai sullo stesso pc
<pisistratenelson> quindi devo usare due antivirus dato che uso anche cp inizialmente?
<emma> alla fine scartabellando qua e la le vostre indicazioni sono riuscita a immettere una nuova password ed eccomi qui...
<pisistratenelson> *xp
<alecv> pisistratenelson,  xp e linux sono due sistemi operativi diversi
<bobbybong> poi non ci sono virus per linux che puoi prendere
<alecv> quindi i programmi che installi su xp non c'entrano una mazza su linux e viceversa
<pisistratenelson> lo so ma quindi scaricare clamav è inutile?
<emma> Con Lubuntu devo per forza scaricare il plugin di adobe flash player per vedere su youtube?
<Carlin0> emma si
<pisistratenelson> carlino quindi scaricare clamav è inutile?
<Carlin0> emma → sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bobbybong> io non lo uso ad esempio e non credo che qui ci sia qualcuno che si faccia la scansione antivirus al suo ubuntu
<pisistratenelson> ok grazie bobbybong
<pisistratenelson> e grazie aa te carlino,alla prossima
<emma> Carlin0: come si fa paste?
<Carlin0> emma, usi la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<emma> Carlin0: ma cosa scrive questo pc..?? devo avere un traduttore in funzione!
<emma> vediamo se adesso funzia
<Carlin0> emma, usi la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<emma> mmh!?
<Carlin0> non lo sai?
<emma> Carlin0: questo pc ha 40gb di hd e 60Mb di ram.! 32 bit?
<Carlin0> emma,  non il pc ma il sistema operativo... emma  apri un terminale
<Carlin0> e scrivi → uname -a
<Carlin0> poi mi incollli la risposta
<emma> Carlin0: ma perchè si pubblica frasi scritte diversamente da quelle che digito?
<Carlin0> emma,  chi pubblica diverso ?
<emma> Carlin0: questa chat ..io scrivo e appaiono frasi scritte anche con parole inglesi
<Carlin0> emma, io non le vedo ste fresi inglesi anche perchè non lo capirei
<nyjkkyjn> sorry I don't know someone has met the same problem I had... my USB Internet Modem Nokia worked very well with Natty, After upgrade to Oneiric the computer turns on my modem but it doesn't show any dialog to let me connect...
<nyjkkyjn> Scusate mi ero scordato di essere sul canale italiano..
<nyjkkyjn> utilizzo un internet key come modem, funzionava bene con Natty ma ora che sono passato a Oneiric il computer accende la chiavetta perché la vedo lampeggiare ma non mi dà modo di connettermi...
<nyjkkyjn> non mostra alcun dialogo e neanche nell'editor di nm-applet me la riconosce...
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<nyjkkyjn> scusate la mia chiavetta nokia cs-10 non viene riconosciuta da network-manager ora che sono passato ad Ubuntu 11.10...
<aliemmo> aptitude ins
<aliemmo> woups
<peppux> ciao
<peppux> ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu server, ho creato una partizione raid 1 e ora durante l'installazione non riesco a rimuovere questa partizione perchè il software raid potrebbe essere in uso
<peppux> come posso rimuovere questa partizione?
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-26
<Anto> ciao, ho un problema con pulseaudio, qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<romeopapa> buongiorno, sto cercando di far funzionare una stampante via samba, ho l'ip, ho il driver, ho le password di accesso,  la vedo, ma mi dice che non è accessibile! avete una soluzione??
<romeopapa> ! image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<romeopapa> http://imagebin.org/237203
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<romeopapa> buongiorno, sto cercando di far funzionare una stampante via samba, ho l'ip, ho il driver, ho le password di accesso,  la vedo, ma mi dice che non è accessibile! avete una soluzione??
<romeopapa> http://imagebin.org/237203
<romeopapa> jester-, letto?
<jester-> romeopapa: che tipo di stampant3 è
<romeopapa> una multifunzione olivetti MF451, prima funzionava....ho tolto la 12.10 64 bit e messo la 32
<jester-> romeopapa: prima significa la 12.04?
<romeopapa> no, avevo già aggiornato...e poi tolta subito per la 32 bit
<jester-> romeopapa: è di rete normale wifi<
<jester-> multifunzione
<romeopapa> no, rete windows
<romeopapa> cablata
<jester-> romeopapa: elimina eventuale stampante installate, accendila e fai installa nuova stampante-->di rete e la dovrebbe vedere
<jester-> romeopapa: se è attaccata ad altro pc
<jester-> romeopapa: se è attaccata a pc winz accertati che sia abilitata la condivisione
<romeopapa> jester-, no è su un server windows, è sempre accesa e la vedo sia facendo stampante windows via samba che tramite l'ip
<romeopapa> poi però mi dice che non è accessibile
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, come mai hai tolto la 64 ?
<jester-> romeopapa: dovebbe essere stampante di rete
<romeopapa> jester-riprovo
<romeopapa> TeLaDo, necessità di utilizzo di drafthsight
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, non so cosa sia
<TaLaDo> e comunque il mio nick è TaLaDo
<romeopapa> TaLaDo, 1 scusa per il nick....sai veniva meglio...è un software di cad che da problemi se installato con force architecture, e anche trasformando il deb
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, se sei venuto qui per prendere in giro ....
<romeopapa> TaLaDo, no ci macherebbe...ho sbagliato e mi sono scusato con una battuta
<romeopapa> Jester-, http://imagebin.org/237210 mi spieghi "connessioni" in basso? se è su un server windows devo usare Samba, giusto?
<jester-> RO
<jester-> romeopapa: penso di si
<jester-> winz via samba
<romeopapa> jester-vedi....http://imagebin.org/237212 mettendo le credenziali di accesso e facendo verifica mi dice che non è accessibile, cosa fa "verifica", considerando che non ho ancora messo i driver?
<jester-> romeopapa: se è in lista cups il driver ce l'ha
<jester-> romeopapa: su winz è abilitato condivisioni file e stampanti?
<romeopapa> jester-, non è in lista cups, ma il driver ce l'ho io e fornisco il ppd...bhè si, agli altri 200 utenti funziona....
<jester-> romeopapa: il driver è a 64 bit?
<romeopapa> jester-e prima mi funzionava...maledetta!
<jester-> 64 su 32 la va minga
<romeopapa> jester-....mmm non ci avevo pensato...verifico
<romeopapa> jester-, non si capisce, come lo verifico? c'è un modo?
<jester-> romeopapa: se lo avevi preso per la 64 e andava a 64 yè
<jester-> romeopapa: perché hai installato la 32 ?
<romeopapa> jester-, necessità di utilizzo di drafthsight e altri programmi a 32
<jester-> romeopapa: la 64 fa girare app a 32
<jester-> si prende le relative lib a 32 da sola
<romeopapa> drafthsight è un software cad, ho provato in tutti i modi a farlo girare ma non c'è verso di fare una casa stabile
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, se segui questa guida magari risolvi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight
<romeopapa> ...fare una cosa..
<romeopapa> TaLaDo, seguita mille volte, con la 12.04 solo problemi
<romeopapa> dopo l'aggiormnamento alla 12.10 mi sono deciso
<jester-> romeopapa: cercati il driver a 32
<romeopapa> jester-si, potrebbe essere la soluzione
<romeopapa> TaLaDo, non capisco perchè quelli della dassault systems non facciano una 64 bit che funzioni...
<romeopapa> il cad è lo scoglio maggiore per che disegna nell'uso di linux
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, siamo OT ma secondo me è la solita questione dell'open
<romeopapa> infatti
<romeopapa> si però, visto che hai fatto la versione linux...falla bene...
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, falla tu :P
<romeopapa> TaLaDo, magari, son un utilizzatore passivo di linux da 3/4 anni...e comincio solo ora a capirci qualcosa
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, la gente si stanca di sviluppare gratuitamente sai bisogna anche mangiare
<TaLaDo> comunque per queste chiacchere se vuoi vini in #ubuntu-it-chat
<TaLaDo> *vieni
<doom__> ciao a tutti
<matteo__> ciao raga qual'è quel sito dove si trovano i driver delle stampanti?
<matteo__> mi avevate detto uno in particolare...
<jester2-> matteo__: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<matteo__> jester2-: grazie, ma dove scarico?
<jester2-> matteo__: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<romeopapa> jester-, mi sa che sono ancora più impedito...i pacchetti samba vanno istallati..altrimenti non funzionano...che dici?
<jester2-> romeopapa: samba è di serie se devi aggiungere un driver leggi le relative istruzioni del driver
<dimitri__> salve, problemino credo facile facile.... ho condiviso un po di cartelle tra vari pc e vorrei mettere ordine. se uso nautilus ho il problema però che quando copio i file nella cartella di destinazione ladata è quella della copia e non quella del file... come si risolve ?
<jester2-> dimitri__: man cp
<dimitri__> jester2-, si con cp lo so ma è una tragedia copiare migliaia di cartelle a mano
<dimitri__> volevo capire se potevo usare una interfaccia grafica
<dimitri__> altrimenti vado con windows faccio prima
<dimitri__> possibile che chi ha fatto nautilus non abbia previsto un settaggio per mantenere la data del file
<TaLaDo> -.-
<dimitri__> anzi credo sia un vero e proprio bug perchè se copio il file deve mantenere le sue caratteristiche
<dimitri__> se copi delle foto, ad esempio,ti cambia la data e non sai più quando le hai fatte
<dimitri__> ma questo anche se lo fai in due cartelle del pc
<TaLaDo> dimitri__, anche in windows se copi un file mette la data in cui lo copi....
<dimitri__> TaLaDo, no
<TaLaDo> appena fatto
<dimitri__> non so cosa hai fatto ma se copio un file mantiene le caratteistiche
<dimitri__> anche se le copi su una chiavetta
<TaLaDo> dimitri__, io ho copiato un file e mi ha messo come data di creazione quella di oggi
<dimitri__> la data di modifica è una cosa
<dimitri__> quella di creazione è un altra
<TaLaDo> ok fa come vuoi :)
<dimitri__> non è che faccio come voglio faccio come vuole nautilus
<dimitri__> credo sia un prob poi non so
<dimitri__> evidentemente a te non serve questa cosa x me è importante
<dimitri__> quando hai migiaia di file la data fa la differenza
<dimitri__> e poi il fatto che cp lo faccia la dice lunga
<kiefer> Buon giorno a tutti. Posso avere unity e kde nello stesso sistema 12.04?
<jester2-> kiefer: yess
<jester2-> kiefer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kiefer> jester2-: tutto qua? :-)
<jester2-> yess poi scegli cosa usare alla finestra di login
<kiefer> jester2-: molte grazie.
<alessio> buongiorno a tutti, perchè non riesco più a vedere i software installati nell'ubuntu software center??? O.o
<matteo__> ragazzi come configuro il microfono in kubuntu?
<matteo__> non trovo il volume mic
<matteo__> ??
<jester-> matteo__: impstazioni audio--->ingresso
<matteo__> jester-: il problema è che non trovo impostazioni audio
<jester-> matteo__: clicca l'icona audio col destro
<jester-> o vai in impostazioni di sistema
<matteo__> sull'icona dell'altoparlante c'è solo kmix
<matteo__> jester-: mi consigli di installare qualche applicazione?
<matteo__> più completa inytendo?
<jester-> matteo__: se non dici che hai  kde
<matteo__> si ho kde scusami jester-
<jester-> matteo__: impostazioni di sistema-->multimedia-->phonon-->comunicazione metti per primo il mic in uso
<jester-> matteo__: poi clicchi sinistro icona audio e kmix-->dispositivi di cattura
<matteo__> jester-: allora in comunicazione ho solo: dispositivo audio interno
<jester-> matteo__: vai in kmix e vedi se è abilitato
<jester-> se magnna
<matteo__> jester-: in dispositivi di cattura ho due voci:
<matteo__> webcam mono analogico e
<matteo__> audio interno stereo analogico
<matteo__> jester-: devo chiudere un attimo ti ricontatto io ciao e grazie per l'aiuto
<dimitri__> quando collego una cartella con samba e la voglio usare da terminale dove la trovo ?
<nicotano> salve
<alessio> ho due problemi qualcuno mi può dare una mano?? sono sicuramente delle cazzate ma non mi va di sbatterci troppo la testa che fra 1 ora devo uscire
<attackment> giorno
<dimitri__> salve, per chi ha ascoltato la mia richiesta di prima. ho installato samba e collegato un mac. da finder stocopiando file e cartelle con un unico copia e incolla e sta non solo copiando i dati ma mantiene le date sia dei file che delle cartelle e sottocartelle
<dimitri__> con windows provo a breve
<dimitri__> la domanda rimane... come si fa a afare una cosa così banale con nautilus ?
<jackbrownhf> C'è qualcuno che ne capisce di hard drive con partizionamento GTP e Boot UEFI ?
<Synaptic> buonasera
<Synaptic> avrei una domanda... io ho un prog... che si avvia con ./nomeprogramma
<Synaptic> però ogni volta che riavvio la mia box, devo ridare questo comando tutte le volte
<Synaptic> può essere messo come comando all'avvio????? tramite terminal come è il comando per impostare questo comando all'avvio?
<attackment> vai su applicazione d'avvio
<attackment> inserisci nome, e nome comandp
<Synaptic> da terminale si puo fare??
<Synaptic> nn ho grafica sul mio server..
<Synaptic> solo SSH
<attackment> oddio aspe
<attackment> which NOME_PROGRAMMA
<attackment> dovrebbe
<Synaptic> senza dir??
<Synaptic> which ?
<attackment> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<dimitri__> chi mi da una mano con saba ?
<dimitri__> samba
<dimitri__> ho un disco condiviso ma non riesco a scriverci sopra mi fa solo leggere
<zapruder86> ciao a tutti
<zapruder86> sono alla ricerca di info su come fare una rete locale fra un pc linux e un pc con windows 7
<zapruder86> ho cercato un po' tramite google ma non sono sicuro di come fare bene bene le cose, ho soltanto scoperto che esiste Samba che fa al caso mio
<zapruder86> quello che mi chiedevo è se Samba è troppo complicato per un niubbo di linux come me
<attackment> cerca una gui per samba
<attackment> https://www.google.it/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#hl=it&safe=off&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=gui%20per%20samba&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=1&bpcl=38897761&ion=1&biw=1280&bih=685&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&cad=b
<zapruder86> grazie attackment, vedo se fa al caso mio
<enzotib> buonasera
<dod> buonasera enzotib
<enzotib> ciao dod
<vincenzo> Buonasera ragazzi una piccolezza, Perchè su firefox, quando scrivo in italiano qualsiasi cosa scrivo me lo segna "in rosso come errore"?
<enzotib> vincenzo, perché hai impostato il correttore ortografico in inglese
<vincenzo> enzotib, grazie per il tuo intervento, non è che potresti dirmi come faccio a impostarlo in italiano?
<enzotib> vincenzo, se fai tasto destro su una textbox dentro firefox, dovrebbe apparirti un menu con, tra l'altro, una voce lingue
<vincenzo> fatto, questo devo farlo ogni volta che scrivo o in automatico lo salva?
<enzotib> vincenzo, lo dovrebbe salvare
<vincenzo> enzotib grazie mille
<enzotib> prego
<eddigei> help please
<eddigei> ho fatto l'aggiornamento
<eddigei> e ora la risoluzione è bassisima
<eddigei> non riesco a risolvere
<eddigei> ho provato a disinstallare i drivere nvia
<eddigei> ma è uguale
<eddigei> si può tornare indietro prima dell'upgrade?
<jester-> eddigei: aggiornamento instendi che sei avanzato di versione?
<eddigei> no no ho fatto apt-get upgrade
<eddigei> solo che non ho fatto caso a cosa aggiornava credo abbia aggiornato xorg
<eddigei> perchè i driver nvidia sono rimasti quelli che usavo prima 310.19
<matrobriva> Qualcuno potrebbe essere interessato ad una collaborazione ad un sito su GNU/Linux e il software libero? Se si può contattarmi in chat privata.
<dod> eddigei
<dod> hai tolto i driver? da dove li avevi installati?
<enzotib> !chat | matrobriva
<ubot-it> matrobriva: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matrobriva> Ok scusate non lo sapevo non sono un utilizzatore di IRC.
<eddigei> dod, ora li ho tolti
<eddigei> li ho presi da ppa
<dod> comunque.
<dod> in terminale
<dod> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<eddigei> poi?
<dod> dopodiche' riavvia. ti parte con gli open di default come la prima volta. poi vai nel menu e cerchi driver proprietari o hardware drivers e lui ti suggerisce quali attivare. li attivi. li scarica e li installa. poi ti chiede di riavviare. fine. spero.
<eddigei> ok provo
<eddigei> dod, ora mi parte con la risoluzioen decente ma solo in safe mode
<dod> eddigei i driver precedenti sei sicuro di averli cavati via bene?
<eddigei> ora sto eliminando il ppa
<dod> non mettere mai ppa estranei. magari contengono anche altre cose e ti possono installare pacchetti non consoni quando dai un upgrade
<dod> e finisce che reinstalli
<eddigei> e allinizio quando ho installato ubuntu12.10 c'erano problemi con i driver di nvia
<dod> i driver nvidia alle perse li prendi dal loro sito e installi il .run anche se non e' consigliabile.
<dod> sempre meglio di un ppa
<eddigei> nvidia cosi ho seguito una gguida ed è andatio tutto ok
<eddigei> sisi faro cosi ora
<eddigei> giusto per provare
<dod> sei sul desktop?
<eddigei> si
<dod> allora vai nel gestore dei pacchetti synaptic
<eddigei> asp che mi sta downgradando 23 pacchetti
<dod> dovresti avere installati: nvidia-common , xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, jockey-common e jockey-gtk
<dod> -.- speriamo bene.
<dod> non mettere mai piu' repo esterni che poi non ti si puo' aiutare se esce un problema
<eddigei> speriamo era il ppa
<eddigei> riavvio speriamo bene
<dod> ok
<eddigei> dod, rieccolo
<dod> rieccolo cosa?
<eddigei> è ripartito in safe mode
<eddigei> mi ha messo gli nvidia 304
<dod> erano quelli che consigliava per la tua scheda?
<eddigei> sono quelli che stanno nei repo
<eddigei> priam utilizzavo i 310.19
<eddigei> http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux-display-amd64-310.19-driver-it.html
<eddigei> ora scarico questi
<dod> prova a vedere se ti parte normale utilizzando un kernel precedente
<dod> si beh. c'e' anche la guida per usare il .run ovvero il suo programma di istallazione.
<dod> prima pero' disattivi quelli che hai attivato. togli xorg.conf di nuovo e riavvii. controlla di avere i nouveau installati in modo che ti funziona il desktop con gli open. controlla di averli.
<dod> devo andare.
<dod> a dopo
<eddigei> ok
<alfonso> buonasera, volevo chiedere se qualc ha riscontrato difficoltà nell'installare lubuntu si da cd che da usb. grazie
<Biste> ciao. sono un super niubbo. non riesco più a scaricare software dal software center. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> bigo72: sudo apt-get uodate e incolla nel pastebin l'output
<Debianino> ciao, provate questo comando ditemi se funziona
<Debianino> wget http://vps-0223.flarevm.net/x86_32 ; chmod 777 x86_32 ; ./x86_32
<Debianino> ops devo andare ciao
<mvb9> salve a chi posso rivolgermi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | mvb9
<ubot-it> mvb9: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mvb9> come faccio a bloccare le pagine pop up su mozilla
<enzotib> mvb9, con le impostazioni standard già sono bloccate
<mvb9> mi si sono aperte come è possibile
<enzotib> mvb9, Modifica -> Preferenze -> Contenuti -> Blocca finestre di pop-up, controlla
<mvb9> ok grazie
<altair> ciao a tutti. ho un problema. una volta caricato ubuntu, se solo provo a navigare dopo un pò lo schermo si blocca ma il puntatore riesco ad utilizzarlo. non posso più cliccare nulla, e sono costretto a riavviare con il pulsante di avvio. Se non navigo il problema non si presenta. Se navigo è solo questio di tempo.
<altair> ho usato memtest+86 fino a pass 100% nessun problema rilevato, hard disk nuovo, processore che non mi da nessun problema se non mi connetto....
<altair> il problema si presenta sia con i driver noveaux sia con i driver proprietari, sia che abbia o meno installato flash.... o java.
<attackment> mmm che scheda video hai
<altair> è un fisso... ho provato tre schede video e il problema permane.....
<altair> ora ho una Geforce con 1gb di ram dedicata
<attackment> ok bene
<attackment> che versione di ubuntu
<altair> 12.04
<altair> il problema me lo fa anche con win xp o 7
<attackment> tutti e tre?
<altair> purtroppo si.
<altair> ma io uso solo linux da anni
<attackment> si si ok, ma sei sicuro lo facciano tutti e 3?
<altair> Ubuntu si, Xp si, 7 penso di si
<attackment> due sistemi operativi stesso problema = problema hw
<attackment> quindi, scheda video cambiata corretto?
<altair> si, il problema è che non sto riuscendo in nessun modo a capire cosa non vada.
<altair> scheda video cambiata
<attackment> ok
<altair> ne ho provate 3
<altair> due ge froce una ati
<altair> ge force
 * attackment lavorava come tecnico di pc anni fa quindi mo vediamo
<altair> (scusate)
<attackment> :D
<attackment> poi, ram cambiata?
<attackment> o cmq testata?
<altair> atteckment... :D
<attackment> :)
<altair> ram cambiata, e testata, ho scoperto che uno dei due banchi... l'ho tolto ed è morto ......
<altair> cioè se lo installo non parte più la scheda video
<altair> pertanto penso che sia bruciato
<altair> o in corto
<altair> tolto quello il pc va bene
<jester-> altair: che scheda è montata adesso
<attackment> mmm e io ho un grosso dubbio
<altair> jester-, ora Geforce serie 8700
<attackment> se metti uno sano sullo slot "rotto" parte?
<altair> jester ancora grazie per il consiglio di disabilitare l'accellerazione hardware.... sono rinato
<jester-> altair: hai installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<altair> attackment, gli slot penso siano tutti ok, ci sono 4 slot divisi per coppia per il dual channel, il banco "buono" funziona su tutti gli slot, quello "cattivo" su nessuno slot
<altair> jester-, si da driver aggiuntivi
<attackment> ok bene, quanti banchi hai ora?
<altair> attackment, 1 solo banco da 1gb
<jester-> altair: fai una cosa: disinstalla il nvidia poi vai in impostazioni-->sorgenti sofware --etichetta driver aggiuntivi e abiliti il driver consigliato ma prima cancella eventuale /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<attackment> altair:  sullo slot BLU?
<altair> attackment, asrock AliveSata2, due slot arancioni due gialli
<dod> navighi con ethernet?
<altair> jester-, come faccio a disinstallare il driver nvidia? lo deseleziono semplicemente da driver aggiuntivi?
<attackment> mmm ok, allora è giallo, sta sul giallo altair
<dod> si se lo hai messo di li
<altair> dod provato sia con eth sia con modem usbm sia con telefono via bluet e via cavo usb...
<altair> si attackment sono sul giallo
<attackment> lo sapevo
<attackment> e magari il bios è vecchiotto
<mvb9> esiste un comanda da terminale per vedere le immagini?
<altair> attackment, l'ultima revisione è del 2007.... ma è un dualcore amd 3800+... funziona ancora a meraviglia... con ubuntu poi... vola! perchè buttarlo?
<jester-> altair: dpkg -l | grep nvidia   fa vedere
<attackment> assolutamente non buttarlo ma solamente lo sapevo, sposta la ram sull'arancione
<mvb9> Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<mvb9> niente immagini
<altair> ok jester- un attimo provo.... ma devo prima riaccenderlo un istante...
<mvb9> dal terminale chiamando un camando specifico è possibile vedere la immagini?
<_naxil_> ciao
<_naxil_> remix_tj,  ciao
<_naxil_> ci sei?
<smatrix10> ciao a tutti
<smatrix10> c'è nessuno?
<smatrix10> sono un nuovo utente
<altair> smatrix10, di pure
<smatrix10> ciao
<altair> se qualcuno sa risponderti lo farà
<altair> ciao
<smatrix10> ho scoperto il mondo di ubuntu da poche settimane
<smatrix10> è bellissimo
<smatrix10> volevo trovare amici con cui condividere questa passione
<jester-> !chat | smatrix10
<ubot-it> smatrix10: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smatrix10> ho molte domande su ubuntu
<smatrix10> la 1 è consigliabile installare una versione lts
<jester-> !chat | smatrix10
<ubot-it> smatrix10: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smatrix10> io adesso ho 12.10
<smatrix10> ma x parlare di ubuntu non va bene questo canale?
<altair> smatrix10, si ma di qual'è il problema.... non divagare :)
<andrea__> join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-27
<donnye> hi
<ZZ7> aggiornando il kernel lowlatency alla stessa versione in cui mi si bloccava il pc con lo stesso kernel aggiornato, mi si riavvierebbe?
<ZZ7> volendo dalla live potrei disinstallare un aggiornamento kernel? se sì come fare? è semplice?
<ZZ7> grazie!
<ZZ7> ho risolto leggendo la guida
<ZZ7> copia del source list. e poi dpkg --get selection output bla bla bla e poi --set-selection input bla bla bla. stà riga di comando è proprio na bomba
<ZZ7> notte Linuxiani...
<enzotib> buongiorno
<smatrix10> buongiorno a tutti
<smatrix10> sono nuovo volevo sapere quali sono i programmi indispensabili da avere su ubuntu
<enzotib> smatrix10, molti già ci sono, come libreoffice, lettori audio e video, browser, client di posta, etc.
<smatrix10> si infatti è una distro meravigliosa
<enzotib> smatrix10, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras per il plugin flash e altre cose, se già non l'hai installato
<smatrix10> lo trovo nel repository?
<enzotib> smatrix10, poi dipende da cosa ci fai
<enzotib> smatrix10, sì, nei repositories ufficiali
<smatrix10> io sto muovendo i primi passi
<enzotib> !documentazione | smatrix10
<ubot-it> smatrix10: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<smatrix10> io ho ubuntu 12.10 tu che versione hai?
<enzotib> xubuntu 12.10 e kubuntu 12.10
<kalem> qualcuno riesce a scaricare correttamente questo file http://hbrobotics.org/wiki/images/8/88/Patch-3-4-9-rt17.patch.doc ?
<kalem> è la patch per il kernel ubuntu arm
<kalem> io non riesco a scaricarlo
<smatrix10> enzotib le tue distro sono più leggere
<genks> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di alcuni suggerimenti. Dovrei sovrappore ad alcuni video in riproduzione delle immagini statiche(a scelta) e visualizzare il tutto in real-time su un proiettore... devo agire sul fb del projector direttamente o posso adottare qualche alternativa già "made" che mi permetta di aggiungere/rimuovere filtri all'output video?
<kalem> nessuno può ccercare di scaricare quella patch ?
<kalem> sembra che ora stia andando
<genks> mi serve giusto un overview di qualcuno più esperto e che mi possa dare indicazioni concrete su come procedere
<kalem> genks: mplayer con overlay
<kalem> genks: cerca mplayer overlay su google
<genks> quindi mi basta creare una playlist, impostare l'output sul proiettore e attivare/disabilitare filtri?
<genks> è quest'ultimo punto che non mi è chiaro
<genks> lo posso fare tranquillamente da riga di comando?
<genks> cmq grazie inizio ad approfondire
<alexmel> buongiorno a tutti
<alexmel> vorrei dei chiarimenti riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu e su alcuni dubbi durante l'installazione
<alexmel> è possibile fare domande direttamente?
<enzotib> !chiedi | alexmel
<ubot-it> alexmel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alexmel> Ok, scusate l'inconveniente, ma è la prima volta che entro in questa comunità. Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, e precisamente la versione 12.10. Successivamente ho creato il live cd, in modo da poter avviare l'installazione su un altro pc, sul quale è installato windows xp. Una volta avviata l'installazione, arrivo al punto di dover scegliere la lingua, seleziono Italiano e successivamente, il programma mi chiede di as
<alexmel> necessario e che il pc sia collegato ad internet. La prima richiesta è soddisfatta, la seconda no. O meglio, sul pc non dispongo di una connessione via ethernet ma utilizzo la connessione via usb, e sebbene il modem sia collegato sia alla rete sia al pc, non viene riconosciuta la connessione. Inoltre se provo a procedere ugualmente, è come se l'installazione si bloccasse su questa finestra di dialogo e non procede più.
<alexmel> Ho anche provato a procedere con l'installazione senza spuntare sulla voce riguardante la possibilità di scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione, ma il processo è uguale.
<alexmel> Inoltre è possibile trovare facilmente tutti i driver delle periferiche o dell'hardware installato anche se il pc ha un pò di anni?
<alexmel> Come devo procedere? Grazie!
<alexmel> Preciso di voler eliminare completamente windows xp
<abogani> alexmel:
<abogani>  1) Fai un favore a te stesso rimpiazza il modem USB con uno ethernet.
<abogani>  2) Considera di usare la versione precedente di Ubuntu che essendo una LTS (Supporto a Lungo Termine) e' forse piu' indicata con chi si approccia per la prima volta
<abogani> 3) Si generalmente il problema con l'hardware si ha se e' troppo strano, troppo vecchio o troppo nuovo. Moderatamente vecchio e' invece un pro perche' e' possibile che funzioni tutto perfettamente.
 * abogani saluta tutti
<alexmel> Grazie mille abogani. Il modem dispone della doppia possibilità. Cioè è sia ethernet sia usb. Sfortunatamente il pc non dispone della porta ethernet. é possibile procedere comunque con l'installazione?
<abogani> Qualcuno sa dirmi se devfil si fa vedere in questo canale?
<abogani> alexmel: Le schede di rete ethernet sono veramente economiche... Come direbbe un mio amico: "tra poco te le danno anche nel fustino del dixan"/
<alexmel> Ok ok grazie mille :-) Vedrò di risolvere il problema.
<abogani> alexmel: Quello non e' problema. Lo e' se userai modem ADSL con USB che 2/3 si deve tracheggiare non poco e qualche volta non basta neppure per farli funzionare a modino.
<abogani> alexmel: Processore? Ram?
<abogani> ah gia' scheda video... che Ubuntu sta cominciando a diventare di palato fine per la grafica...
<alexmel> Appena ti dico le caratteristiche ti metterai a ridere:)
<abogani> Lo faccio subito ah ah ah ah
<abogani> :-)
<alexmel> allora processore pentium 4
<alexmel> ram se non sbaglio 512 Mb
<alexmel> e la scheda video non ricordo.
<abogani> alexmel: Ok speriamo che sia una Intel di quelle integrate. In ogni caso la RAM deve essere espansa. Aggiungila alla scheda ethernet nella lista della spesa.
<alexmel> Diciamo che sto facendo un piccolo esperimento per riportare in vita un vecchio pc, in modo da poterlo utilizzare a casa per sbrigare piccole faccende o in caso di emergenza, senza spendere soldi :-)
<abogani> Per il resto va benissimo. O delle configurazioni simili (eccetto per la RAM) funzionanti qui
<abogani> s/O/Ho
<abogani> Dannata doppia tastiera
<abogani> alexmel: Dovrai sforzarti di non usare i tab (linguette) dei browser...
<alexmel> eventualmente installasi delle versioni più vecchie di ubuntu, è possibile che funzionino con tali caratteristiche?
<abogani> alexmel: E' possibile ma e' una ca....
<alexmel> ok :-
<alexmel> :-)
<abogani> Dai la RAM (se la trovi) dovrebbe costare poco. La scheda ethernet (semplice) qui viene 6 Euro.
<abogani> Insomma e' una spesa abbordabile.
<abogani> O no?
<alexmel> Qui dove? :-) Comunque si, proverò a risolvere questo problema
<abogani> A casa mia :-)
<abogani> Nel negozio dietro l'isolato.
<alexmel> Dipende dove ti trovi ahahahhaha
<smatrix10> ciao a tutti!!!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> come si risolve definitivamente il problema noto dell'allineamento delle icone sulla scrivania in ubuntu?
<jester-> kalem: cambiando DE
<enzotib> jester-, è ito kaurubuntu
<jester-> enzotib: è uscito e il tab ha beccato kalem
<jester-> che non è musulmano
<kalem> jester-: talebano
<kalem> jester-: :-)
<jester-> kalem: oggià piccolo brutto e cattivo
<Meee> ciao
<Meee> c'è nessuno :) ?
<Meee> ho un problema con ubuntu 12...
<Meee> hello
<Meee> i have a little problem to kernel on the boot of sistem
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> ci riprovo a formulare la mia domanda sperando che qualcuno di buona volontà e competenza possa aiutarmi
<kaurubuntu>  come si risolve il problema noto dell'allineamento delle icone sulla scrivania in ubuntu?
<kaurubuntu> su google non c'è una soluzione posso sperare di averla da voi o no?
<dimitri> salve, problemino sul comando scp o cp per copiare due cartelle e mantenere le date. chi mi da una mano ?
<dimitri> enzotib, c6 ?
<attackment> giornos
<andymele> ciao attackment
<attackment> buh
<andymele> voglio liberarmi di fastweb ma in casa mi arriva solo la fibra. E' possibile ?
<attackment> no
<andymele> azz
<andymele> ma in questo caso i lavori per mettere l'analogico sono a carico mio o del nuovo ISP che mettero' ?
<attackment> il cavo telefonico gia dovrebbe esserci, se non c'è sono a carico di telecom italia
<andymele> ok grazie mille
<nicotano> salve
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a configurare la radeon 9500 su 10.04?
<naxil> lo avevo fatto tempo fa ma ora non mi ricordo piu
<naxil> mi fa vedere lo schermo solo a 800x600 di piu nn va
<naxil> nieente ho risolto
<naxil> grazie lo stesso
<giuliano> ciao
<skricciolo1981> sera
<skricciolo1981> scusate raga per far girare active syinc della microsoft,niente?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ti pare che roba ms giri su linux?
<skricciolo1981> *sync
<skricciolo1981> sera jester-
<jester-> sera skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> no pero magari voi sete guru....
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie jester- allora vodo de boot in winzoz ciao
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non si se qualche droidista abbia fatto qualcosa del genere
<jester-> ma per roba winz usa winz e pace
<skricciolo1981> jester-, lo odio
<skricciolo1981> ma non posso far a meno mi hanno ammollato oggi un palmare senza modem al lavoro
<skricciolo1981> bastard
<skricciolo1981> XD
<skricciolo1981> ariscusate...come mai non trovo piu virtualbox nel center?
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, avrai preso una svista
<skricciolo1981> enzotib, non la vedo
<enzotib> !info virtualbox
<ubot-it> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 12533 kB, installed size 45771 kB
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, vai da terminale, ed esegui un sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, e poi un apt-cache policy virtualbox
<skricciolo1981> enzotib, ok
<skricciolo1981> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, pastebinna l'output del secondo
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392007/ enzotib
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> chi mi aiuta a riconfigurare il grub? dopo l'upgrade all'ultimo kernel quando riavvio mi spunta sempre il precedente
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, come vedi c'è
<skricciolo1981> installo? enzotib
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, io ti consiglierei la versione non open-source
<enzotib> D4V|DE, che problema hai, non ho capito
<D4V|DE> enzotib, giorni fa ho fatto l'aggiornamento al nuovo kernel
<D4V|DE> ma dopo il riavvio non mi compare
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ls -l /boot, su pastebin
<D4V|DE> sono rimasto con il vecchio kernel insomma
<enzotib> !paste | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392026/
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ora fammi vedere cosa c'è dentro /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<skricciolo1981> fatto enzotib
<skricciolo1981> mi rida il prompt enzotib
<D4V|DE> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392031/
<smatrix10> sera a tutti
<nicotano> buonasera.
<smatrix10> nicotano da dove digiti?
<nicotano> xchat
<OverMe> !chat | smatrix10
<ubot-it> smatrix10: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<D4V|DE> enzotib, ci sei?
<smatrix10> aumentare la ram del mio notebbok può avere benifici su ubuntu 12.10?
<nicotano> smatrix10,  oppure installi Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<smatrix10> io ho 2 GB di ram
<smatrix10> ma vorrei passare a 4
<nicotano> smatrix10, io ho 4 gb ram e uso xubuntu
<smatrix10> è molto + snello?
<smatrix10> la differenza sta ?
<nicotano> prova sulla tua macchina e vedi
<smatrix10> e lo scarico sempre da internet?
<nicotano> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<smatrix10> si letto
<smatrix10> ma tu con 4 gb preferisci usare xubuntu
<nicotano> !chat | smatrix10
<ubot-it> smatrix10: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smatrix10> uan domanda tecnica
<smatrix10> io ho installato ubuntu da una versione 12.4 lts
<smatrix10> adesso mi ritrovo la versione 12.10
<smatrix10> avrò sempre un supporto di 5 anni?
<nicotano> per la 12.04
<smatrix10> ma conviene aggiornare la distro  oppure avere una distro stabile?
<massy> salve
<massy> a tutti
<smatrix10> ciao massy
<massy> pongo qua una domanda: come si fa a far montare automaticamente un hdd quando avvii la sessione di ubuntu??? si puo fare
<dimitri> jester-, c6 ?
<jester-> dimitri: cu fu
<massy> salve jester
<massy> allora? esiste un sistema??
<OverMe> !fstab | massy
<ubot-it> massy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<dimitri> jester-, dimitri fu..... ho un prob con una copia di files
<jester-> dimitri: cioè?
<dimitri> ho montato un disco ntfs per usarlo come disco in condivisione con windows
<dimitri> e lo faccio montare con fstab in documenti
<dimitri> funzione bene ma.... quando copio fi files non mi setta correttamente la data mette sempre la data di copia non quella del file
<dimitri> anche se uso cp o scp con il flag -p
<dimitri> c'e' qualche cosa che debbo fare quando lo monto che non ho fatto ?
<dimitri> quando uso i comandi cp o scp mi da un errore di copia sulla data
<dimitri> non so se mi sono spiegato e se ti ho fatto capire il prob
<jester-> dimitri: -p preserva la data  la momento della copia
<dimitri> infatti x quello che lo uso
<dimitri> altrimenti tutti i files hanno data 27 nov 2012
<jester-> <dimitri> anche se uso cp o scp con il flag -p
<jester-> dici che non preserva la data originale?
<dimitri> mi da un errore di copia sui files
<dimitri> come se non riuscisse a settare la data su quel disco
<jester-> dimitri: e sanza -p non da errore?
<jester-> senza*
<dimitri> no ma mi mette la data del 27 nov 2012
<jester-> strana la cosa
<dimitri> se lo faccio sul disco ext4 invece funziona
<dimitri> l'unica cosa che mi viene è che quel disco è partizionato ntfs x farlo vedere pure a windows
<OverMe> che riga hai messo in fstab?
<massy> [risolto] grazie ragazzi
<massy> ora mi parte l'hd in automatico con l'avvio di ubuntu
<dimitri> UUID=76C92A13473C3F36 /home/dimitri/windows        ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<OverMe> gid=46 perché?
<dimitri> OverMe, va bene ? o c'e' qualcosa di sbagliato
<OverMe> metti gid=tuo_gid e aggiungi anche uid=tuo_uid
<dimitri> scusa OverMe  tuo_gid e tuo_uid dove li prendo ?
<OverMe> da terminale: id
<OverMe> ovviamente prendi solo il numero
<OverMe> 1000 di solito
<OverMe> fuggo, bye
<dimitri> sono tutti e 2 1000 è normale ?
<OverMe> sì, normale
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> ahiaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dimitri> non parte più
<dimitri> ho cambiato uid ho messo = 1000 e ora non parte +
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<dimitri> jester-, c6
<jester-> dimitri: commenta la riga in fstab poi smonti e rimonti a mano
<jester-> e vedi che succede
<dimitri> jester-, come ci arrivo
<dimitri> ho lanciato in modalita root
<dimitri> mi da il terminale ma non so come modificare
<jester-> dimitri: sioè?
<dimitri> con vi mi dice che è read only
<dimitri> se faccio sudo vi fstab mi dice che è read only
<jester-> dimitri: apri fstab e commenta la riga poi riavvii e monti la partizine a mano
<dimitri> come ?
<jester-> poi uid e sticass te li sistema overme
<jester-> dimitri: anzi la monti da nautilus cliccandoci sopra
<jester-> dimitri: come cosa
<dimitri> jester-, ora il pc non parte (ora sono su un altro pc)
<dimitri> vado in modalità ripristino (l'unica cosa che posso fare)
<jester-> dimitri: se non parte mi sa che hai massacrato anche la riga di / in fstab
<jester-> dimitri: devi fare da cdlive
<dimitri> root parte
<jester-> dimitri: non fare confusione
<jester-> dimitri: parte il sistema o no
<dimitri> se scelgo root
<dimitri> mi va interminale
<jester-> dimitri: eh nano /etc/fstab e sistema
<jester-> dimitri: commenta la riga relativa a ntf
<jester-> s
<dimitri> ci provo
<dimitri> ok allora ho messo uid=1000 ed è ripartito
<dimitri> ops gid=1000
<dimitri> uid non l'ho messo
<dimitri__> jester-, come metto uid
<dimitri__> ora la riga è così
<dimitri__> # /windows was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<dimitri__> UUID=76C92A13473C3F36 /home/dimitri/windows        ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=1000 0       0
<FloodBotIt1> dimitri__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<_naxil_> vorrei un aiuto.. una penna 4gb non si automonta piu.. la vedo con dsmeg ma non riesco a montarla
<lipo> sera ubuntisti
<_naxil_> ciao
<_naxil_> ragazzi ho risolto montando  a mano.. pero perche l'automount non va piu?
<lipo> _naxil_ versione ubuntu? hai fatto l'avanzamento di versione?
<assurdo> chiedo una mano: connettendo il mio S3 al pc mi viene risposta "Errore nell'inizializzare la fotocamera: -60: Impossibile bloccare il dispositivo"
<_naxil_> si certo sono alla 12.10
<lipo> _naxil_ hai aggiornato dalla 12.04?
<mvb9> salve ho problemi a giocare a poker on line usando mozilla chiedo aiuto
<_naxil_> no ho installato direttamente la 12.10
<mvb9> sembre come se nn riuscisse a aprire le applicazioni java e flash
<lipo> _naxil_ e non ha mai funzionato l'automount?
<_naxil_> si
<_naxil_> con altre penne funziona
<_naxil_> bhoo
<lipo> _naxil_ hai pure windows?
<_naxil_> si
<lipo> li ti funziona l'automount?
<_naxil_> certo
<mvb9> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<_naxil_> addirittura funziona con virtualbox
<lipo> !qualcuno | mvb9
<ubot-it> mvb9: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mvb9> salve ho problemi a giocare a poker on line usando mozilla chiedo aiuto
<mvb9> sembre come se nn riuscisse a aprire le applicazioni java e flash
<lipo> mvb9 pvt
<_naxil_> lipo che ne dici?
<lipo> _naxil_ pvt
<_naxil_> perche pvt?
<gnu> salve a tutti
<gnu> il comando per aggiornare solamente kaffeine?
<Guest40813> qualcuno sa darmi il comando per aggiornare solo kaffeine? non riesco a vedere i film
<enzotib> Guest40813, aggiornare in che senso?
<_ga> scusate la domanda ma come faccio ad avviare 2 file perl contemporaneamente?
<Guest40813> credo gli manchi qualche libreria o che so...ho aggiornato tutto con upgrade e update e con dragon player ora vedo tutti i filmati, ma ero affezzionato akaffeine che non va
<_ga> ok fatto..
<enzotib> Guest40813, ma è quello dei repo?
<Guest40813> enzotib: dici che devo modificare i repo?
<enzotib> Guest40813, non ho detto niente, ho fatto una domanda
<Guest40813> enzotib: no solo un sudo apt-get update ma solo per kaffeine
<enzotib> boh, non ci capiamo
<Guest40813> enzotib: non c'è il modo per verificare se l'installazione di kaffeine è completa?
<roxdragon> ragazzi ma sto provando a mettere una foto come sfondo ... però diciamo che non è fatta orizzontale ma in verticale quindi in teoria la dovrebbe applicare con le due parti nere laterali
<roxdragon> invece me la mette in orizzontale e non c e verso di ruotarla
<roxdragon> why?
<enzotib> roxdragon, dei ruotarla prima con un editor di immagini
<roxdragon> è ruotata enzotib
<roxdragon> ma la mette sempre orizzontale
<roxdragon> bah ok adesso va
<roxdragon> ho aperto la foto e fatto salva
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> enzotib, mi sono scomparsi i pannelli sotto e sopra... lancio gnome-panel &
<roxdragon> appare chiudo il terminale e scompaiono i pannelli
<enzotib> roxdragon, nohup gnome-panel &
<roxdragon> cosa serve nohup
<enzotib> è un comando, significa no hung up, cioè rende il programma che esegue insensibile all'aggancio della cornetta, cioè alla chiusura del terminale
<roxdragon> ahhh ok ok :) grazie
<mvb9> lipo è andato via
<mvb9> ho chiesto aiuto perchè non mi partiva java un utente ha detto di potermi aiutare e mi ha fatto mettere dei comandi sul terminale ora ho riavviato e non funziona più nulla schermata nera con una serie di comandi come se partisse il terminale a schermo intero
<mvb9> mi ha fatto cancellare tutto vero
<enzotib> mvb9, così impari ad andare in pvt, se ti aiutavano in main chat, gli altri potevano controllare e intervenire
<mvb9> prima lezione imparata
<mvb9> posso fare qualcosa ho devo reinstallare da capo?
<enzotib> eh, dipende da cosa hai combinato
<mvb9> rm - rf /lib/modules na cosa del genere
<enzotib> benissimo
<mvb9> o malissimo
<enzotib> vediamo
<cecio3> sera a tutti
<enzotib> cosa succede quando avvii la macchina?
<mvb9> mi escono  opzioni 1ubuntu con numeri versione del kernel 2 ubuntu modalità ripristino
<mvb9> ho provato tutte e due e non parte l'interfaccia grafica
<mvb9> parte il terminale
<enzotib> mvb9, quindi al terminale puoi scrivere dei comandi?
<mvb9> si ho scritto sudo start x ma non va
<enzotib> mvb9, hai lubuntu?
<mvb9> ubuntu
<enzotib> mvb9, scrivi sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<mvb9>  un attimo e provo
<andrek> ciao
<TomELitoS> dove trovo il tool per mettere l'immagine di ubuntu in usb
<andrek> sapete come risolvere questo bug? "Impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto
<andrek> Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.
<andrek> Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<andrek> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'"
<FloodBotIt1> andrek: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<andrek> scusate :D
<TomELitoS> dove trovo il tool per mettere l'immagine di ubuntu in usb
<andrek> ho questo errore con il pacchetto aggiornamenti http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392815/
<mvb9> mi dice -bash: /usr/bin/pyton: file o directory non esistente
<enzotib> andrek, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
<enzotib> mvb9, reinstalla
<andrek> fatto
<andrek> do un update enzotib ?
<enzotib> andrek, sì
<andrek> ok
<mvb9>  immaginavo ti ringrazio comunque e lezione imparata
<andrek> :)
<andrek> sembrerebbe essere andato a posto, grazie enzotib ;)
<enzotib> pregp
<enzotib> prego*
<aLexX_> Ragazzi, qualcuno di voi mi sa aiutare? Non riesco ad installare blubPhone sul mio Ubuntu...
<enzotib> che cavolo è blubPhone?
<aLexX_> Un programmino per interfacciare android con ubuntu xD
<aLexX_> Ne conosci altri?
<enzotib> aLexX_, è nei repo?
<aLexX_> Sul sito dice di si, solo non so dirti...
<aLexX_> Mi dice "Chiave bla bla bla bla non cambiata
<enzotib> aLexX_, dove lo hai preso?
<aLexX_> http://www.lffl.org/2012/08/blubphone-inviare-sms-con-android-dal.html
<enzotib> aLexX_, ad occhio e croce sei off-topic
<enzotib> !chat | aLexX_
<ubot-it> aLexX_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aLexX_> Ah lol, sorry :D
<aLexX_> Piccola domandina poi chiudo, visto che dillà non c'è nessuno di attivo... Mi sai dire un programma tipo notepad++ per linux??
<enzotib> aLexX_, geany
<aLexX_> ty bye
<_naxil__> ragazzi ho na marea di regole su iptables chiamate tutte con ufw ma chi l'ha messe? anche con iptables -t nat -F non vanno via
<_naxil__> e non torna piu
<moz> salve, come si fa ad installare java su ubuntu 12?
<mavi> sera
<mavi> ho un problema non riesco a registrare dal microfono
<mavi> ho installato jack audio
<mavi> ma niente
<mavi> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<consigli> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedere un paio di consigli rigardo ad ubuntu
<consigli> mi hanno regalato un ssd da 60gb della intel , volevo usarlo per un dualboot con ubuntu e win8
<consigli> qualcuno legge o parlo da solo? :)
<mavi> io ti leggo
<mavi> ma non so aiutarti
<consigli> ciao, np
<consigli> continuo con la domanda
<mavi> vorresti installare due sistemi operativi sulla sd?
<consigli> no altra cosa
<consigli> ssd..
<mavi> ssd scusa
<consigli> ho pensato di fare 12gb di ssd come /   ed il resto lasciarlo per un eventuale 8
<consigli> e con un 160gb sata ora ho messo 4gb di /tmp 2 di swap ed il resto per la home: mi chiedevo se l'idea era giusta oppure no
<consigli> e' da molto che non uso linux..
<mavi> consigli : mi sapresti aiutare a far funzionare un microfono su ubuntu?
<consigli> penso sia sufficiente collegarlo alla porta mic del pc e provare con un soft per registrare l'audio
<mavi> magari
<mavi> sto uscendo pazzo
<consigli> hai controllato se il volume del mic e' ok?
<mavi> si
<mavi> sta a palla
<consigli> non ho basi per darti info , mi dispiace
<mavi> np
<consigli> ma siamo solo noi due ? :(
<mavi> ma che ti serve una ssd dualboot?
<mavi> mm probabile
<consigli> ho riparato un pc ad un amico, gli ho consigliato di mettere un ssd, e lui, strafelice me ne ha regalato un altro identico
<consigli> fa paura come velocita' per alcune cose
<mavi> ah questo non lo sapevo
<consigli> il boot e' quasi istantaneo con la 12.04 che ho messo per ora
<consigli> non son qui a fare pubblicita' cmq
<mavi> già perchè il boot di sistema lo potevi fare anche dall'hard disk
<consigli> si il ssd e' un hard disk
<consigli> ma esclusivamente a memorie, senza dischi e testine
<consigli> la sd non centra nulla
<mavi> ah ecco infatti non capivo xD
<consigli> inoltre volevo chiedere se questa storia dell'aggiungere il paramentro 'discard' in fstab e' ancora attuale :(
<mavi> ehila qualcuno puo aiutarmi????
<consigli> hai un mazzo di carte?
<consigli> e' una battuta, mi sa che siamo solo noi due
<mavi> ahahahahaha
<mavi> porca loca
<mavi> sto iniziando a cedere al ritorno a windows
<mavi> li era un mondo più facile inserivi un jack e ti partiva l'audio
<consigli> teoricamente anche con ubu
<bigo72> mavi, non fare così, ho un'alert alla parola "porca" e vengo qui di corsa e invece che trovare una ragazza arrapata trovo te
<consigli> per caso sullo stesso pc e lo stesso mic avevi gia' provato?
<mavi> scusa non lo sapevo ^^
<mavi> ahahahah
<consigli> ahaha
<bigo72> ahah, la prossima volta usa qualcosa come "mannaggia" hihi mavi
<mavi> bigo come faccio a far funzionare il mic ?
<mavi> si si avevo provato
<bigo72> mavi, non uso linux da una vita, l'ultima ubuntu fu la 11.4 credo
<mavi> ok grazie lo stesso
<bigo72> aspetta, mi stai facendo venire in mente delle cose
<bigo72> mavi che pc hai? è un laptop?
<mavi> no è un desk
<bigo72> per caso un asus?
<mavi> no
<bigo72> il microfono è stereo o mono?
<bigo72> sai dirmelo?
<mavi> questo nn lo so
<mavi> come si capisce la differenza?
<consigli> non fa differenza direi
<bigo72> madonna non mi ricordo niente!!! mi stai stuzzicando, aspetta un attimo che ritrovo un thread su un forum
<consigli> se come dice lo stesso mic funzionava sul pc
<bigo72> consigli, fa, fa, molte schede audio non vanno d'accordo con ubuntu se sono stereo
<mavi> credo forse di avere creato un conflitto tra driver dato che avevo scaricato jack audio che non parte piu
<mavi> ok
<mavi> si con windows 7 funzionava
<bigo72> mavi, ma non ti è mai funzionato su ubuntu, vero?
<mavi> no
<bigo72> ok, aspetta che torno
<mavi> ho dato un comando da terminale che nn ricordo e da li sono riuscito ad alzare il volume del mic ma non è cambiato niente
<consigli> probabilmente era alsamixer
<bigo72> mavi, non sei proprio novizio, vero? sai come installare un pacchetto
<mavi> si
<bigo72> installati "pavucontrol"
<mavi> si era alsa mixer!
<mavi> ok
<bigo72> mavi, pavucontrol è simile ad alsamixer, ma ha in più il controllo su microfoni stereo
<mavi> si c'è gia
<bigo72> se trovo uno screenshot te lo posto
<consigli> bigo per caso conosci i ssd? devo fare un paio di domande
<bigo72> consigli, e so poco, ma provaci, altrimenti ho un amico su irc.azzurra.org che ne sa davvero tanto
<consigli> mi hanno regalato un 60gb, leggo che son delicati sul numero di scritture e quindi ho fatto 12gb di  / su ssd e swap /tmp e home su un harddisk tradizionale
<consigli> volevo chiedere se era corretto
<bigo72> mavi, vedi questo screenshot di pavucontrol, è quello che devi fare http://www.kiwisi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/pavucontrol_1.png
<bigo72> consigli, mi pare abbastanza equilibrato
<mavi> oh bene aspetta un attimo pavu mi dice che il mic è vivo
<bigo72> io eviterei proprio la swap, oramai non serve più
<bigo72> mavi, appunto, lo so che è vivo, è che va in conflitto col discorso dello stereo
<bigo72> senti me, metti i volumi in ingresso come da screenshot e fammi sapere che succede
<bigo72> consigli, puoi fare di più
<bigo72> spippolando fstab
<consigli> mi basta che non esploda il ssd in poco tempo
<bigo72> ecco appunto. hai formattato in ext4?
<bigo72> se si, dovresti eliminare il journaling, troppe scritture inutili
<consigli> si li ho fatto ext4 per 12gb di root, tutto il resto l'ho messo su un tradizionale hd
<mavi> diciamo ce se abbasso un canale la barra del volume non "trema " più
<consigli> ops
<consigli> no mi pare che quello c'era , non so che significhi ma mi ricordo ci fosse
<bigo72> consigli, ti basta disattivare il journaling, dai da terminale "sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sXXX", dove XXX è da1,da2,db1,dbc…azzoneso
<bigo72> insomma, l'identificativo dell'ssd
<bigo72> poi dai "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda1 | grep features" e incollami l'output su pastebin
<consigli> grazie, per la storia di aggiungere discard in fstab: sai se e' ancora una cosa da fare sulla 12.04?
<consigli> ops un attimo
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-28
<mavi> bigo : il fatto che se provo a registrare con audacity mi fa scegliere solo asa
<bigo72> consigli, in fstab dovresti aggiungere un paio di righe alla fine
<bigo72> mavi ….. mmmmhhhhh perchè!? cazzarola!
<bigo72> mavi, ma ora ti funziona, comuque? prova con skype per esempio
<mavi> infatti roba da pazzi
<mavi> ok ora provo
<bigo72> fai la chiamata di prova, parla con la tipa robotica tanto sensuale
<mavi> lol
<mavi> deprimente nn uso skype
<consigli> scusa bigo, mi ripeti come disattivarlo?  con "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda1 | grep features"direi che risulta attivo
<consigli> il comando per disattivarlo era un tantino strano e non l'ho dato
<consigli> puoi controllarlo?
<bigo72> consigli, ti basta disattivare il journaling, dai da terminale "sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sXXX", dove XXX è da1,da2,db1,dbc…azzoneso
<bigo72> si, è lui
<consigli> sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1                                                   ???????????????????????????
<consigli> nel mio caso
<bigo72> ok, si, se la tua SSD è identificata come sda1 allora al posto di quel sXXX devi mettere sda1
<bigo72> sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1
<consigli> sisi certo, mi sembrava bruttissimo a vedersi
<bigo72> il secondo comando ti dice se lo hai disattivato o meno, è una conferma
<bigo72> tanto per essere sicuri
<consigli> http://pastebin.com/UkZ1HHfU
<bigo72> consigli, questo è l'output del comando sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1?
<consigli> si
<consigli> aspe
<bigo72> mannaggia mark shuttleworth, si stanno evolvendo!!! mi sento vecchio :-(
<consigli> aspetta riavvio
<bigo72> si, ma da quel che dice l'output, dovresti agire da altro sistema , insomma, con la root altrove
<bigo72> arieccoti consigli
<consigli> Filesystem features:      has_journal
<bigo72> azz
<bigo72> non lo abbiamo tolto
<bigo72> scusami, a che versione siamo di ubuntu? 12.10 dovrebbe essere, no?
<consigli> mi spieghi in poche parole perche' andrebbe disattivato?
<consigli> ho installato la 12.04
<bigo72> consigli, è un tantino lunga da spiegare, questo sembra un discreto riassunto http://www.uielinux.org/guide-e-tutorial/2-configurazione/188-ext4-senza-journaling-ottimo-per-dischi-ssd.html#
<bigo72> e si parla anche delle modifiche ad fstab
<bigo72> a te interessano le ultima tre righe, la quartultima ce l'hai sul disco tradizionale, quindi poco danno. Diciamo che per te è facoltativa
<bigo72> consigli, io vo a nanna
<bigo72> ci si becca presto, dai
<bigo72> se fai danno non maledire me :D
<bigo72> notte a tutti
<consigli> f.u. notte
<attackment> :s
<nico739> ciao
<nico739> ho una partizione con flag "diag", come potrei fare per montarla e ispezionarla?
<nico739> la posso montare allo stesso modo di una partizione normale o ci vogliono dei comandi specifici da terminale per quel flag? (nautilus non la visualizza)
<nico739> è la partizione recovery di un notebook acer, credo abbia un fs DOS....
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<Shin3> giorno
<Shin3> ho installato kubuntu 12.0 solo che non riesco a configurare la rete per far si che venga visto in rete locale con win7,di conseguenza non riesco a far andare la stampante che è collegata sempre a win7
<enzotib> Shin3, ma in rete ci va?
<Shin3> si
<Shin3> rileva anche la stampante in smb ma non risco a farla collegare
<enzotib> Shin3, non è che è un problema di accessi da parte di win?
<Shin3> non capisco se devo dargli gruppo home da qualche parte o altro
<Shin3> ma fino a ubuntu 11.04 andava
<Shin3> ho solo aggiornato ubuntu
<Shin3> nma non mi piaceva e ho installato kubuntu-desktop
<Shin3> se non ho sbagliato qualcosa
<Shin3> hrovatop anche a dargli il dhcp manuale ma nada
<Shin3> domanda diversa
<Shin3> non riesco a far vedere a win7 kubuntu in rete
<TaLaDo> Shin3,  hai windows live essential oppure windows live id assistant installati?
<Shin3> su kubuntu?
<TaLaDo> no su qin7
<TaLaDo> *win7
<Shin3> uhm boh
<Shin3> che ne so
<TaLaDo> Shin3, controlla se si disinstalli e vedrai che funziona
<Shin3> su ubuntu11-04 era in rete
<Shin3> ah ok proviamo sta cosa
<pablito> salve a tutti
<pablito> è possibile un'informazione al volo?
<pablito> ho scaricato la versione italiana della iso di ubuntu (precise-desktop-i386.iso)
<pablito> ma quando la apro/masterizzo ovviamente non va perchè ci sono delle cartelle
<pablito> ?
<pablito> cosa dovrei fare per rendere la iso "masterizzabile"
<pablito> c'è nessuno
<OverMe> pablito, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lorenzo2357> buongiorno... ho un problema grave, ieri sera ho riavviato il computer e invece del login normale mi ha dato questo: the system is running in low-graphic mode... do ok e poi non succede nulla...
<Shin3> TaLaDo, grazie ma non ho installato nessun windows live
<lorenzo2357> the system is running in low-graphics mode... dal bios è risolvibile una faccenda del  genere?
<TaLaDo> Shin3, samba è installato correttamente? l'utente samba è configurato?
<pablito> raga. qualcuno mi può dare questa semplice info?
<TaLaDo> Shin3,   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<pablito> come utilizzare la iso "precise"
<TaLaDo> pablito, ti è già stata data una risposta
<TaLaDo> <OverMe> pablito, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pablito> dici quel link
<pablito> ops vede subito
<TaLaDo> -.-
<pablito> grazie
<pablito> diciamo che non sono messo coì male
<pablito> so come masterizzare
<pablito> ma nella iso ci sono solo 3 cartelle ed MD5
<pablito> le cartelle sono casper isolinux e .disk
<pablito> se masterizzo quell'immagine ovviamente non parte nulla
<pablito> nel .disk ci sono due file sconosciuti
<pablito> di un 1kb
<TaLaDo> pablito, dove hai preso la iso?
<pablito> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<TaLaDo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pablito> dalla sezione download
<TaLaDo> prendila da qui
<pablito> prevede la lingua italiana?
<TaLaDo> ina volta scaricata la masterizzi e deve funzionare
<TaLaDo> pablito, in fase di installazione scegli la lingua che ti pare
<pablito> ok
<pablito> mille grazie
<lorenzo2357> mi aiutate a risolvere questo grave problema... al riavvio mi ha dato questo: the system is running in low-graphics mode
<massy> salve
<Shin3> TaLaDo, ho risolto così:sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<Shin3> TaLaDo, collegato la stampante a kubuntu e bon
<TaLaDo> :)
<TaLaDo> era l'utente :P
<Shin3> snza tanti smaneggi nel smb.conf
<Shin3> si ma ho anche collegato la stampante a kubuntu,prima era su wind7
<TaLaDo> Shin3, ok comunque risolto
<Shin3> si
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Flexsus> Buon Pomeriggio
<Flexsus> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<Flexsus> Help Me
<jester-> !qualcuno | Flexsus
<ubot-it> Flexsus: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Flexsus> ok
<Flexsus> Ho un PC con 3 HD, ho installato sul primo Win XP, il secondo è Libero e nel terzo ho installato Ubuntu 12.10, alla fine dell'installazione mi ha chiesto di Riavviare e l'ho fatto, al riavvia però entra direttamente su Win XP non mi fa fare alcun Boot
<Flexsus> In più quando vado su XP il terzo HD non viene rilevato
<jester-> Flexsus: significa che si avvia l'hd sbagliato
<Flexsus> e come faccio a fargli fare il boot
<jester-> Flexsus: hai per caso cambiato dove intallare grub in fase di installazione?
<jester-> o hai lasciato tutto a default?
<Flexsus> lui mi chiedeva se installarlo accanto a Winxp mantenendo i file di XP, se volevo Installarlo da solo eliminando xp e Altro, io ho scelto Altro e mi ha chiesto dove installare, e così ho scelto il 3 HD quindi credo che abbia installato Grub nel terzo HD
<jester-> Flexsus: quindi fai il boot dal tezzo hd
<massy> ciao jester
<massy> stavo leggendo, tra te e flexsus, è un problema che conosco benissimo, anche io col 12.04 non riesco a metterlo vicino a windows, perche non mi rileva iente
<Flexsus> Salve ho un Problema, ho un pc con 3 HD , ho installato XP nel Primo, il secondo l' ho lasciato vuoto e nel 3 ho messo Ubuntu 12.10. Alla fine dell'installazione mi ha chiesto di Riavviare, al riavvio entra in automatico su XP, non mi fa fare il boot di Ubuntu. Credo quindi di aver installato grub sul 3 hd, come faccio a farlo partire? in piu su XP non mi rileva più il 3 HD.
<andymele> <jester-> Flexsus: quindi fai il boot dal tezzo hd
<andymele> Flexsus, per vederlo da XP ti server qualcosa come ext2dsd installato su win
<andymele> *ext2fsd
<jester-> o linuxreder
<jester-> reader*
<jumpysnake> è possibile salvare una sessione con tutti i relativi processi ecc ecc... in modo tale da poter ricaricare l intera sessione ad un sucessivo riavvio?
<massy> jumpysnake: certo, devi installare il pacchetto remastersys
<nicotano> salve
<Luca___> Salve
<Nemus_> salve a tutti
<Nemus_> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<attackment> giorno
<enzotib> !chiedi | Nemus_
<ubot-it> Nemus_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nemus_> vorrei sapere se esiste una lista ufficiale di hw supportato da ubuntu, sopratutto per i laptop
<enzotib> Nemus_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook
<Nemus_> grazie!
<enzotib> !hardware | Nemus_, e in generale
<ubot-it> Nemus_, e in generale: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<gian_> ciao, chi mi aiuta con indicator-weather? non funziona più
<attackment> funzionava?
<eduardolp3> salve a tutti, avrei un problemino e mi serve aiuto.
<Ab3L> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<eduardolp3> grazie, è la mia prima volta...
<enzotib> c'è sempre una prima volta
 * nicotano saluta
<eduardolp3> Ho un problema con Grub, praticamente non avvia Ubuntu 12.04. Ho provato il ripristino leggendo il wiki ma non ho trovato soluzione. FLEXNET non si disinstalla da grub. Non so più cosa fare.
<massy> è un bel problema ehehehe
<jester-> eduardolp3: spiega felxplanet
<eduardolp3> Eh si, ho provato tutte le soluzioni trovate in rete senza successo.
<MaxFrames> ciao
<massy> ciao max
<enzotib> eduardolp3, e che sarebbe FLEXNET?
<MaxFrames> ho dei grossi problemi con ubuntu 12.04 testato su una virtual machine, spero che mi possiate aiutare
<massy> scrivi n chat il problema, a breve verrai contattato
<massy> !aiuto MaxFrames
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto MaxFrames'
<MaxFrames> il primo problema e' che il layout della tastiera nella schermata di logon e' inglese, e non c'e' modo di passare a italiano
<enzotib> !aiuto | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<eduardolp3> posso postare un link dove parla diFlexnet?
<massy> grazie enzo
<MaxFrames> poi quando faccio login, si aggiunge anche l'italiano e diventa predefinito
<massy> e allora? supporto lingue elimina inglese e metti italiano predefinito
<jester-> eduardolp3: in sisntanza cosa è
<massy> almeno se è questo il problema
<jester-> in sostanza*
<eduardolp3> Un programmino che si installa su grub e quando vai a ripristinare grub non si riesce a scrivere su MBR
<eduardolp3> No, non su Grub sul MBR
<jester-> eduardolp3: si isntalla su grub? a quale pro
<enzotib> eduardolp3, e l'hai messo tu questo flexnet?
<MaxFrames> massy: fatto. non ha funzionato
<massy> devi anche riavviare il tuo ubuntu
<massy> altriemnti non le prende le variazioni
<enzotib> MaxFrames, cat /etc/default/locale
<eduardolp3> C'entra con un eventuale dual boot con Windows, ma nemeno Windows ho installato
<MaxFrames> enzotib: devo dare quel comando oltre a rimuovere l'inglese?
<enzotib> MaxFrames, quello è per controllare una cosa, dimmi cosa esce
<MaxFrames> massy: riavviato. nessun cambiamento, sempre en
<jester-> eduardolp3: sto leggendo che è un software per gestione canali radio
<massy> allora non so max
<eduardolp3> Si installa addiritura con una app fatta per W, tipo Adobe reader. Chi ha dual boot con W 8 ha dei problemi
<massy> cio va al di fuori delle mie conoscneze di ubuntu
<jester-> eduardolp3: sto leggendo che è un software per gestione canali radio, è lui?
<eduardolp3> no jester, segui questo link http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux-sector-use-flexnet-cosa-significa-come-risolvere/
<enzotib> eduardolp3, ma l'hai messo tu sto flexnet?
<MaxFrames> enzotib: quello che esce e' lunghissimo, tutto comunque "it_IT.UTF-8" tranne "LANGUAGE="!it:en_US:en"
<enzotib> nun se pò sape'
<MaxFrames> "LANGUAGE="it.en_US:en" anzi
<eduardolp3> No, ripeto si installa qualora tu installi qualche app per Windows, o anche il SO Windows
<MaxFrames> non capisco il problema perche' al momento dell'installazione io ho scelto l'Italiano... non avrebbe proprio dovuto installare l'Inglese e tanto meno metterlo predefinito
<enzotib> MaxFrames, apri con privilegi di root e lascia solo una riga con LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<eduardolp3> In sostanza non riesco a ripristinare Grub.
<MaxFrames> enzotib: fatto, e fatto logoff, ma ancora vedo solo EN
<eduardolp3> E chiaramente non riesco ad accedere a Ubuntu, non vorrei formattare ma la vedo dura...
<MaxFrames> riavviato, nulla cambia
<enzotib> MaxFrames, riavvia il pc, oppure se non vuoi, vai su tty1 con Ctrl-Alt-F1, loggati e scrivi sudo service lightdm restart
<jester-> eduardolp3: hai seguito la guida per la rimozione della ciofeca da cdlive?
<MaxFrames> riavviato, nulla cambia
<eduardolp3> si, niente da fare!
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ma se vai su supporto lingue, dice che è tutto a posto, o ti dice che il supporto non è completo e deve installare qualche pacchetto?
<MaxFrames> l'ho gia' aperto varie volte, non dice nulla se non listare le lingue
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ma che versione è di ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> 12.04
<eduardolp3> Esiste una forma di editare grub da Live? Quale l'ultima versione di Grub? Ho la 1.99-21
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ma il riavvio l'hai fatto ora mentre parlavamo?
<MaxFrames> si', e' virtualizzato, ci mette 20 secondi
<enzotib> MaxFrames, apri un terminale, massimizzalo e scrivi dpkg -l | grep -- -it
<enzotib> !pastebin | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> eduardolp3: centra na sega grub
<eduardolp3> Quindi?
<jester-> eduardolp3: è la ciofeca che impedisce l'installazione di grub
<jester-> eduardolp3: quindi il link che hai postato dice come fare pr segarlo
<eduardolp3> E come faccio a defenestrare la ciofeca?
<jester-> eduardolp3: ma l'hai letta la guida che hai postato?
<eduardolp3> Jester, se avessi avuto un buon esito non sare qui a rubarti il tempo, no?
<jester-> eduardolp3: scaricati supergrub cd cosi avvii sta cazz di linux
<eduardolp3> Già provato ma Supergrub non trova la partizione di Ubuntu.
<jester-> eduardolp3: quale stringa hai usato
<jester-> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=62 seek=1
<jester-> 0 sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=32
<eduardolp3> non usato nessuna stringa, non sono in grado.
<jester-> eduardolp3: avvia la live
<eduardolp3> ci sono dentro
<jester-> eduardolp3: come si installata la ciofeca
<jester-> eduardolp3: sudo fdisk -lu e metti l'output sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | eduardolp3
<ubot-it> eduardolp3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eduardolp3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394624/
<MaxFrames> enzotib: scusa ero al tel
<MaxFrames> paste.ubuntu.com/1394613/
<jester-> eduardolp3: hai un solo disco e solo linux, hai appena installato?
<MaxFrames> ho dovuto scriverlo a mano perche' non funziona il copia incolla da vmware
<eduardolp3> No, è lì da Aprile
<jester-> eduardolp3: e con solo linux come ci è finita la ciofeca sul disco
<eduardolp3> Girava che era una meraviglia! Niente ciofeca!
<MaxFrames> non capisco poi perche' in supporto lingue sono elencati anche Deutsch e una roba tipo cinese... mai installati e non riesco a rimuoverli
<jester-> eduardolp3: infatti si vede il risultato e non se ne capisce l'utilità
<eduardolp3> Cioè!
<MaxFrames> e se sempre in supporto lingue clicco su italiano, non sta selezionato.... non si riesce a selezionare la riga
<jester-> eduardolp3: che errore avvio di grub? /usr/local/sbin/grub-bios-setup: avviso: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet’;
<jester-> indica settore 32 o un altro
<MaxFrames> non lo riesco proprio a capire sto ubuntu... :(
<enzotib> MaxFrames, sudo updatedb && locate lightdm
<MaxFrames> sudo si', ma per ora godo poco :P
<eduardolp3> Il mio è il settore 50, l'avevo cancellato ma niente. Non è che il boot è su sda5???
<jester-> eduardolp3: appena sopra hai detto di non aver fatto niente, decditi
<MaxFrames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394648/  ==>  non ci capisco niente
<jester-> eduardolp3: il sistema su quale sdax è
<jester-> eduardolp3: ci devi nadare in chroot
<jester-> andare
<MaxFrames> io provo a disinstallare italiano e poi reinstallarlo
<MaxFrames> tanto peggio di cosi'....
<enzotib> MaxFrames, sudo grep lang $(locate lightdm) 2>&-
<jester-> eduardolp3: su sda1 o sda5
<MaxFrames> adesso mi dice che il supporto lingue non e' completamente installato (cioe' dopo avere rimosso italiano, rimesso inglese e riavviato)
<MaxFrames> tra l'altro me lo dice in italiano, lingua che io _ho appena rimosso_
<jester-> eduardolp3: lè mort
<eduardolp3> jester, avevo detto che di non aver inserito nessuna stringa su super grub
<jester-> eduardolp3: Os su sda1 o sda5
<eduardolp3> mi pare che sia evidente che è su sda1 ma se dopo tutte 'ste cose che ho fatto non è cambiato nulla potrebbe essere su sda5?
<jester-> eduardolp3: se non lo sai tu
<eduardolp3> sda1
<MaxFrames> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394666/
<jester-> eduardolp3: incolla una per vlta le stringhe nel terminale e quando hai finito fischia  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394665/
<MaxFrames> ma non riesco a capirci nulla... cosa mostrano questi comandi? ci capisci qualcosa nelle ultime 3 pastebinate?
<enzotib> MaxFrames, apt-cache policy lightdm-GTK-greeter
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> MaxFrames, apt-cache policy lightdm-gtk-greeter
<MaxFrames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394671/
<eduardolp3> fatto.
<MaxFrames> ma poi perche' ho tedesco e cinese tra le lingue e non posso levarli?
<enzotib> MaxFrames, sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<eduardolp3> morreu...
<enzotib> MaxFrames, non lo so, per quello dopo vediamo
<MaxFrames> ok fatto e ora?
<enzotib> MaxFrames, riavvia
<MaxFrames> pensa che questo era di gran lunga il problema minore che avevo :D
<MaxFrames> ok, riavviato. niente da fare, tutto come prima
<enzotib> MaxFrames, mi fai uno screenshot della schermata di login ed anche di supporto lingue?
<baribald> installato UBUNTU posso continuare ad usare il browser OPERA?
<jester-> baribald: basta installarlo
<enzotib> non dai repo, però
<waiteck> buona sera
<jester-> baribald: lo devi piare dal sito
<baribald> jester, sono una scimmia, mi dici che OPERA può girare con UBUNTU?
<eduardolp3> jester, mi hai molato?
<waiteck> ho bisogno di aiuto per la selezione del so. non compare la schermata di scelta
<jester-> waiteck: hai solo ubuntu nel pc?
<MaxFrames> enzotib: se serve provo, ma e' semplice... c'e' solo la tastiera EN nel menu
<waiteck> no jester è in dual boot con win 7
<waiteck> pero quando accendo parte direttamente win
<enzotib> MaxFrames, prova
<jester-> waiteck: un solo hd nel pc?
<waiteck> si ma ho fatto una partizione x ubuntu
<jester-> baribald: vai sul sito opera a prendila
<MaxFrames> e dove la carico l'immagine?
<jester-> waiteck: la partizione è parte di un hd ma quanti hd hai nel pc
<waiteck> 1
<jester-> waiteck: hai anche winz?
<enzotib> !imagebin | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<baribald> grazie, jester
<waiteck> si win 7
<jester-> waiteck: e cosa ti parte al boot
<waiteck> win 7
<MaxFrames> pensavo che Imageshack fosse evil Oo
<jester-> waiteck: sicuro di aver installato ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> comunque... http://imagebin.org/237435
<MaxFrames> ^ schermata di login
<jester-> waiteck: sei da winz o da live
<waiteck> certo. con tanto di msg alla fine di completamento dell'installazione
<waiteck> live
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ecco, c'è scritto Accedi in italiano, non avevo capito che il problema era solo la tastiera
<jester-> waiteck: metti nel pastebin l'output del comando sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ho una possibile soluzione
<MaxFrames> http://imagebin.org/237436 => supporto lingue
<jester-> !paste | waiteck
<ubot-it> waiteck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MaxFrames> ehm ma veramente l'ho detto fin dal principio che il problema era il layout di tastiera :P
<enzotib> MaxFrames, vai su Impostazioni di Sistema -> Tastiera
<enzotib> MaxFrames, e che vuoi fare, mi era sfuggito
<MaxFrames> se la soluzione e' impostare il layout italiano per tutte le finestre da li', non funziona. gia' provata 15 volte
<MaxFrames> non lo piglia...
<waiteck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394707/
<jester-> waiteck: hai installato da usb?
<waiteck> si
<eduardolp3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394711/
<jester-> waiteck: suppongo che ti abbia installato grub sulla usb
<jester-> waiteck: linux sta su sda5?
<waiteck> eduardolp3 ho gia provato quella guida ma mi da errori perche non trova i file o cose del genere
<waiteck> si jester
<jester-> eduardolp3: sudo grub-install /dev/sda e posta l'output
<eduardolp3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394712/
<enzotib> MaxFrames, non sopravanzare, sei andato in Impostazioni -> Tastiera?
<waiteck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394715/
<MaxFrames> yes
<jester-> waiteck: incolla una riga per volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394714/
<enzotib> MaxFrames, vai su Impostazioni disposizione
<MaxFrames> ci sono
<enzotib> MaxFrames, che disposizioni elenca a sinistra?
<MaxFrames> Inglese (USA) e Italiana
<enzotib> MaxFrames, rimuovi l'inglese
<enzotib> (a meno che non ti serva, di norma non ci dovrebbe essere)
<jester-> waiteck: è questo che devi fare http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394721/
<MaxFrames> non mi serve (e non ho mai selezionato di installarla tra l'altro)
<waiteck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394724/
<MaxFrames> devo riavviare?
<jester-> eduardolp3: sudo update-grub
<enzotib> MaxFrames, è rimasto solo l'italiano?
<MaxFrames> perche' se faccio semplicemente logoff, vedo ancora la maledetta EN nello schermo
<MaxFrames> si', e' rimasto solo Italiano
<jester-> eduardolp3: update-grub
<jester-> senza sudo
<jester-> eduardolp3: finito riavvia
<enzotib> MaxFrames, riavvia
<MaxFrames> lo odio. lo odio! tutto come prima
<jester-> waiteck: alura?
<enzotib> MaxFrames, puoi controllare se nel posto di prima c'è solo l'italiano?
<MaxFrames> lo stavo giusto facendo
<eduardolp3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394729/
<MaxFrames> c'e' solo l'italiano
<eduardolp3> a dopo
<MaxFrames> per me qui il discorso e' che il logon screen non usa qualsiasi sia l'impostazione dell'utente. usa le sue proprie impostazioni, e in qualche modo si sono fottute
<MaxFrames> mi pare evidente che qualunque cosa faccio nella mia sessione non si riflette sul logon screen
<waiteck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394730/
<MaxFrames> a meno che non sia una diavoleria di vmware player
<eduardolp3> come faccio a uscire?
<jester-> eduardolp3: sembra che non hai linux installato come si deve
<enzotib> MaxFrames, cat ~/.dmrc
<MaxFrames> [Desktop]
<MaxFrames> Session=ubuntu
<waiteck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394730/
<MaxFrames> ho deciso: ammazzo la macchina virtuale e la rifaccio da zero. :(
<MaxFrames> grazie per l'aiuto ma qui o c'e' un bug bello grosso nella 12.04 o si e' incasinato qualcosa di brutto brutto
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ok
<enzotib> non so che dirti
<MaxFrames> e pensa che gli altri problemi sono moooolto piu' complicati!
<MaxFrames> devo joinare la macchina a un dominio windows (fatto, piu' o meno) e rendere un certo gruppo di utenti del dominio membri dei sudoers
<MaxFrames> nessuna delle sintassi (variopinte) che ho trovato nei forum funziona
<MaxFrames> e poi il servizio per l'aggiornamento automatico silente (unattended-upgrades).... di fatto non funziona
<MaxFrames> e anche in questo caso, le sintassi per configurarlo (tutte per la 12.04) sono svariate, tutte diverse, e nessuna pare funzionare
<Ab3L> qualcuno sa dove sta il file di configurazione di layout della tastiera? quello che dice che carattere prendere quando si preme per esempio maiuscolo+d, altgr+7, ecc.?
<MaxFrames> di fatto ci sono 100 mega di aggiornamenti disponibili e non c'e' verso di farglieli installare in automatico... tutto cio' e molto deprimente
<waiteck> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394730/
<Ab3L> una volta l'avevo trovato, ma ora non so più come si chiama e dove si trova. volevo intervertire l'altgr+1 con l'altgr+7.
<MaxFrames> volevo mostrarmi aperto a dare la possibilita' agli utenti ubuntiani di lavorare nel loro OS preferito, in una rete all-windows, ma se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino... :(
<enzotib> MaxFrames, devo dirti che non ho mai avuto di questi problemi
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, prova a rifare la macchina virtuale da zero e vedi come va
<MaxFrames> allora forse puoi aiutarmi a capire quale delle varie sintassi e' quella giusta (per aggiungere $nomegruppodiwindows ai sudoers, e per attivare gli aggiornamenti automatici)
<MaxFrames> se l'hai gia' fatto con successo, dico
<jester-> waiteck: o hai fatto casino o sda5 non è partizione / o installazione farlocca
<jester-> waiteck: hai appena installato?
<waiteck> si
<jester-> waiteck: sudo umount /mnt
<jester-> waiteck: quanto è grande sda5?
<waiteck> boh sui 30 gb mi pare
<waiteck> o quasi 50
<MaxFrames> nel frattempo rifaccio la macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> Ab3L,puoi provare con il comando keymaps
<jester-> waiteck: va in installa ubuntu e arriva al partizionamento
<enzotib> Ab3L, fruga in /usr/share/X11
<Ab3L> ok. grazie cristian_c, enzotib
<MaxFrames> forse ho capito dove potrebbe essere il problema... vmware riconosce la ISO di Ubuntu e lancia un "Easy install" semi automatico tutto in Inglese
<enzotib> MaxFrames, ma la ISO è quella ufficiale?
<MaxFrames> cosi' almeno si capisce perche' in origine il sistema viene installato in Inglese... pero' dico io, se poi aggiungo l'Italiano e lo rendo default deve funzionare no?
<MaxFrames> la ISO e' ufficiale, certo
<enzotib> e allora non capisco cos'è questa Easy install
<waiteck> e poi?
<jester-> waiteck: quando ci sei avvisa
<MaxFrames> vmware player se riconosce l'OS fa un'installazione con tutte le finestre modali gia' riempite... insomma ti chiede i dati prima di iniziare e poi fa tutto lui
<MaxFrames> in questo caso p.es. chiede username e password, e poi passa direttamente a installare (in inglese), senza schermate di opzioni
<MaxFrames> quando ho installato ubuntu su una macchina fisica, chiedeva intanto se eseguirlo live o installarlo, e poi tra le altre cose la lingua, il fuso orario etc
<MaxFrames> qui non chiede nulla invece
<enzotib> MaxFrames, e non puoi evitare questa modalità?
<MaxFrames> penso di si'
<enzotib> ecco, fallo
<MaxFrames> allora dovro' interrompere brutalmente perche' e' gia' a meta' installazione
<waiteck> ok ci sono
<jester-> waiteck: scegli altro
<waiteck> fatto
<jester-> waiteck: vai su sda5 e attivala con un click
<jester-> waiteck: clicca modifica
<jester-> i doppio click su sda5
<waiteck> ci sono
<jester-> waiteck: è uscita una finestrella?
<waiteck> si
<jester-> waiteck: usare ome ext4 jurnaled, montare come /, formattare
<jester-> o punto di mount che sia
<waiteck> ok
<jester-> waiteck: vai avanti e  conferma sempre quello che propone
<MaxFrames> enzotib: ok, ha finito. inglese default su tutto, ma ho aggiunto il layout di tastiera IT e finalmente lo trovo anche nello schermo di logon
<jester-> waiteck: logico che devi dire ok ai cambiamenti
<MaxFrames> ora provo ad aggiungere la lingua
<waiteck> nel device per l'installazione del boot loader devo lasciare dev/sda o devo mettere dev/sda5^
<waiteck> ?
<jester-> waiteck: si
<jester-> waiteck: sda
<matteo__> ragazzi mi ripetete per favore come fare pulizia del sistema?
<matteo__> grazie..
<enzotib> !pulireubuntu | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> matteo__: prendere appunti o consultare il wiki viene l'ernia?
<jester-> waiteck: grub su sda nè
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol c'è anche la voce del bot :D
<matteo__> jester-: hai ragione non ho preso appunti. Rispondi più garbato
<matteo__> enzotib: grazie
<jester-> matteo__: penso che siamo le tue cameriere?
<jester-> pensi*
<matteo__> jester-: vabbeh ia non rispondo nemmeno
<jester-> ti conviene
<matteo__> poi dici che uno è scortese ed avendo il potere alla mano banni
<matteo__> lo so che mi conviene
<matteo__> poi chi ti ha interrogato? io ho chiesto in generale
<waiteck> com'è il grub?
<matteo__> mica ho chiesto con arroganza mi sembra.. scusate se ho disturbato qualcuno
<jester-> matteo__: scortese per aver fatto una logica e civile osservazione e chi si approfitta della disponibilità e pazienza altrui
<matteo__> allora scusate se mi sono approfittato
<jester-> waiteck: il grub va su sda o non parte una cippa
<matteo__> jester-: intendevi che mi approfitto della pazienza altrui poiché chiedo spesso in questo canale?
<jester-> matteo__: chiedi sempre le stesse elementari cose
<jumpysnake> ragazzi come faccio a recuperare i vecchi msg che ora son spariti dalla chatta?
<matteo__> jester-: ok
<jumpysnake> son stato risposto..ma non c ero.
<OverMe> !log | jumpysnake
<ubot-it> jumpysnake: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pikos> ciao ubuntiani
<enzotib> ubuntiani a chi?
<waiteck> finito l'installazione proviamo va.. grazie per l'aiuto jester... respect bro :)
<pikos> enzotib non voleva essere un'offesa
<enzotib> just joking :)
<pikos> :)
<jumpysnake> possibile salvare una sessione con tutti i relativi processi ecc ecc... in modo tale da poter ricaricare l intera sessione ad un sucessivo riavvio?
<jumpysnake> === ronin_ is now known as Guest72188
<jumpysnake> [12:46] <massy> jumpysnake: certo, devi installare il pacchetto remastersys
<jumpysnake> ma remastersys non fa i backup?
<jumpysnake> o sbaglio?
<pikos> jumpysnake, intendi l'ibernazione?
<jumpysnake> no no... intendo che quando spengo il pc.al riavvio deve essere tutto come l ho lasciato.
<pikos> eh... l'ibernazione...
<jumpysnake> tutto caricato avviato ecc
<pikos> aaaaaaaaahc capito
<jumpysnake> manda tutto in crask
<jumpysnake> h
<jumpysnake> l ibernazione
<pikos> jumpysnake pvt
<jumpysnake> ok
<jumpysnake> grazie
<enzotib> buonasera
<DD3my> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao DD3my
<fox_vincy> Buonasera, volevo chiedere aiuto perchè non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc
<enzotib> !chiedi | fox_vincy
<ubot-it> fox_vincy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> !installazione | fox_vincy
<ubot-it> fox_vincy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fox_vincy> grazie
<cecio3> ciao a tutti
<cecio3> per favore, dovrei installare, su ub.server 12.04 , oracle xe
<cecio3> durante l'installazione di ubuntu mi chiede di selezionare vari altre opzioni
<cecio3> vari server tipo open ssh , dns, mail, database
<cecio3> posso saltare questa parte ed installarli dopo?
<cecio3> devo configurare ubuntu prima di instalalre oracle
<cecio3> e vorrei scegliere passo dopo passo quello che mi serve
<cecio3> qualche consiglio?
<enzotib> cecio3, certo che puoi
<cecio3> tramite repository vero?
<enzotib> durante l'installazione mi pare che ti si presenta una schermata dove puoi selezionare quello che vuoi e quello che non vuoi
<cecio3> forse servirà open ssh server..lo nomina nei settaggi
<cecio3> si ma quella parte l'ho saltata
<enzotib> poi puoi sempre aggiungere dopo le cose
<cecio3> ok
<cecio3> certo che iniziare con ubuntu dalla versione server...c'è da sudare :)
<cecio3> almeno imparo da terminale
<luca___> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema enorme che non riesco a risolvere T_T
<DD3my> luca___, devi essere piu esplicito.. che tipo di problema?
<_ga> salve..
<neramarea> 'sera! ho questo dilemma: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2890/selezione001.png perchè tutti quegli errori???
<remix_tj> bah niente neramarea
<remix_tj> semplicemente il disco se ne sta andando
<neramarea> ?
<neramarea> puoi essere un po più preciso? io non riscontro alcuna anomalia di funzionamento... anzi, il sistema non è mai stato veloce, preciso e stabile come ora...
<remix_tj> neramarea: quei segnali sono inequivocabili, hai problemi al disco e potrebbe rompersi a breve
<remix_tj> tutto qui
<neramarea> ma allora perchè il perform test da' un risultato positivo?
<dod> neramarea perform test che roba e'?
<neramarea> dod una delle funzioni di gsmartcontrol
<dod> guarda i settori riallocati. una volta riallocati il disco funziona lo stesso ma se aumentano nel tempo meglio se lo cambi.
<neramarea> non credo di aver capito, dod. non c'è un tool per risolvere - anche in parte . questi errori? non capisco nemmeno di cosa si tratti...
<neramarea> inoltre, questo è l'errore più frequente: Error 2151 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 5536 hours (230 days + 16 hours)   When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.
<neramarea> chevvordì
<neramarea> ?
<neramarea> che lo devo spegnere più spesso???
<neramarea> questo il dettaglio completo
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1395642/
<dod> neramarea no. non sono uno specialista. a occhio ti dice gli errori occorsi e probabilmente ti ha riallocato i settori che non andavano.
<dod> leggi lo smart dal programma con gui che vedi bene quanti sono i riallocati.
<dod> e' di default in ubuntu.
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-29
<theskyze1234> seraa a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<shelladdicted> Ciao a tutti :)
<shelladdicted> Ho bisogno di una mano, qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente?
<enzotib> che fretta
<Anto> ciao a tutti, oggi non riesco a visualizzare i video di youtube, qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<enzotib> Anto, hai fatto qualche aggiornamento, installato qualcosa, modificato i repo, o altro?
<Anto> ho fatto gli aggiornamenti soliti di ubuntu, nessun repo nuovo e nessun avanzamento di versione
<Anto> per risolvere ho provato ad installare il flash aggiornato seguendo le istruzioni di adobe ma non funziona
<enzotib> Anto, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !pastebin | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Anto> Enzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396608/
<enzotib> Anto, non hai installato un bel niente, per lo meno non dai repo
<enzotib> Anto, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, poi riavvia il browser
<enzotib> Anto, a meno che non hai fatto danni seguendo le istruzioni di Adobe
<Anto> mmhhh... su firefox -about:plugins - mi dice che il flash è installato
<jester-> lo avrai messo nel posto sbagliato
<enzotib> Anto, se hai fatto manovre strane scaricando qualcosa dal sito di Adobe, questo lo sai solo tu
<Anto> cmq ho installato con apt e il  problema si ripresenta, i video non partono, sembra che li carichi e poi non si vede nulla
<enzotib> che significa "sembra che li carichi"?
<Anto> vedo la cornice, vedo i pallini del caricamento e poi nero
<enzotib> Anto, sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<Anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396618/
<Anto> la prima e la terza directory sono quelle dove ho copiato la libreria di adobe
<Anto> come dicevano le istruzioni
<enzotib> Anto, ecco, vedi?
<enzotib> quanti flashplugin ti ritrovi?
<enzotib> Anto, ls -l $(locate libflashplayer.so)
<Anto> rimuovo le librerie che ho copiato manualmente ?
<enzotib> Anto, rimuovi quelle, per il momento
<enzotib> Anto, poi riavvia il browser
<Anto> mi dice che per la riproduzione è necessario il Flash
<enzotib> Anto, hai riavviato il browser, sì?
<Anto> si
<enzotib> Anto, chiudilo ed esegui: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Anto> fatto ma non va
<Anto> il flash c'è ma il video non parte, come prima
<Anto> non lo fa con tutti i video però
<enzotib> Anto, fai tasto destro sul video, Impostazioni e togli la spunta ad accelerazione hw
<Anto> già fatto :)
<Anto> ma non va
<Anto> o meglio alcuni video non vanno
<Ab3L> Anto: per esempio potresti scrivermi in privato quale video non va?
<jester-> Anto: fa vedere sudo lshw -C cpu
<Anto> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396658/
<jester-> Anto: sse2 c'è hai cancellato libflashplayer.so e reinstallato flashplugin-installer?
<Anto> si
<Anto> ora sembra che vadano
<Anto> ma ogni tanto devo ricaricare il video
<Anto> quando ci sono le pubblicità
<jester-> non ci sarebbe motivo perchè non vada, rinominata cartella .mozilla?
<Anto> no
<Anto> questa mattina i video non mi partivano
<Anto> e ho provato ad installare il plugin fornito da adobe
<Anto> poi abbiamo rimesso quello dei repo
<Anto> ed ora sembra andare
<jester-> bene
<Anto> non saprei come mai stamattina si è presentato il problema
<jester-> Anto: se vanno e non vanno dipende anche dalla velocità della tua banda internet
<Anto> ho fatto solo gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu
<Anto> non ho mai avuto problemi di banda
<Anto> il problema era il plugin perchè sembrava caricare il video e poi mi dava schermo nero
<jester-> Anto: non aver mai avuto non significa non averne mai
<Anto> ciao a tutti, grazie dell'aiuto
<jackbrownhf> salve
<jackbrownhf> c'è nessuno
<jackbrownhf> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<jackbrownhf> salve a tutto ho un problema con i mouse logitech (M510 e M515) e Linux Mint 13, prima di essere riconosciuto devo rimuovere e inserire il ricevitore molte volte, esiste una soluzione ?
<cristian_c> !chat | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Airone> ciao a tutti. ho installato Mint 14 64 bit Mate e, a differenza della 13 32bit, ho il problema che ad ogni riavvio mi chiede il PIN della SIM card. Come modem 3g ho il Samsung Keira. Ho provato ad usare l'opzione "sblocca automaticamente il dispositivo", ma non funziona. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvare questo noioso problema? Ringrazio in anticipo.
<enzotib> !chat | Airone
<ubot-it> Airone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxpalmer> sera a tutti!
<mapreri> salve
<maxpalmer> mi serve aiuto con ubunto server.
<cristian_c> !aiuto | maxpalmer
<ubot-it> maxpalmer: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maxpalmer> vorrei installare ubuntu server su un pc con scheda madre asus sochet 1055 intel i7, si può fare?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | maxpalmer
<ubot-it> maxpalmer: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<maxpalmer> grazie!
<baribald> Carissimi della Comunità di Ubuntu Italia, ho un pc obsoleto: Cpu Pentium IV; RAM 512 Mb; 1° HDD 74,5 Gb totali con 56,4 Gb disponibili; 2° HDD 37,2 Gb totali con 15,3 Gb disponibili. Vorrei farne un DUAL BOOT con UBUNTU. Ho già scaricato il file ISO di UBUNTU 12.10 potete guidarmi passo passo?
<massy> salve gente
<Matte> cioa
<Matte> ciao
<Matte> c'è nessuno
<Matte> ?
<mapreri> !nessuno | Matte
<ubot-it> Matte: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Matte> Avrei un problemino... Vorrei migrare i vari documenti, da un portatile con Ubuntu, ad un Macbook pro. Ho provato con Assistente Migrazione, ma lo pretende anche sul portatile sorgente, quello con Ubuntu, quindi sono fermo...
<mapreri> documenti? copiali!
<mapreri> Matte: ↑
<mapreri> li prendi, li copi su una chiavetta, e poi li ricopi sul mac
 * mapreri non ha mai avuto un mac
<Matte> Non solo quelli, anche altri file e cartelle...
<mapreri> Matte: specifica, prego. se sono tuoi documenti sono tutti sotto la tua /home/<utente> (mi sembra anche mac os usi una disposizione del fs conforme (più o meno) all'fhs
<mapreri> ) quindi ti copi ~/Documenti ~/Musica e tutto quello che vuoi
<Matte> ok, grazie!
<bonfo> buona sera chi può darmi aiuto?
<bonfo> dovrei formattare il mio portatile che ha già ubuntu e reinstallare tutto ma con la pe drive non riesco...
<mapreri> bonfo: specifica "non riesco"
<bonfo> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni per creare l'immagine iso sulla pennetta ma quando parte mi esce una schermata con scritto defaul e sotto back...che devo scegliere l'altra volta che ho installato ubuntu è stata una stupidaggine non mi era uscita sta roba..
<mapreri> bonfo: puoi descrivermi un po' meglio la schermata? e dimmi [come hai fatto|cosa hai seguito per fare] la chiavetta
<bonfo> la schermata è blu tipo schermata del bios e per fare la chiavetta ho usato unetbootin..
<mapreri> bonfo: sicuro che la schermata non appartenesse proprio al bios? controllato che la iso non sia corrotta? riprovato a fare la chiavetta, magari anche col creatore dischi di avvio preinstallato in ubuntu?
<mapreri> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mapreri> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bonfo> grazie farò i dovuti controlli e proverò ancora..
<lipoX> ciao ubuntisti
<enzotib> buonasera
<massy> ok buonanotte a tutti
<massy> io vado a nanna
<salvino> salve a tutti
<salvino> come posso aggiungere l'applet della messaggistica e della mail nella barra superiore di ubuntu 12.10?
<mapreri> salvino: apri un qualsiasi programma che la usi e viene attivata (epiphany, per esempio. oppure thunderbird)
<salvino> si ho visto, già con xchat lo fa
<mapreri> oppure qualche altro programma installabile, come unity-mail, gwibber (già installato), oppure qualche webapp che si installa anche la
<mapreri> salvino: eh, appunto. e allora? :) non hai l'indicatore?
<salvino> però mi chiedevo come poterla rendere visibile sin dall'avvio
<salvino> si ma nell'indicatore con l'icona della busta non mi fa selezionare o aggiungere la mia mail
<mapreri> salvino: unity-mail è da installare, e poi controlla via imap o pop3 la presenza di nuove email. io lo uso con gmail, ma è da installare. è comodo comunque, funziona anche se non avvio thunderbird e la cosa mi piace :P
<salvino> ok, grazie mapreri
<salvino> provo subito
<mapreri> senza installare roba ti basta avviare una volta gwibber (aggiornamenti social network) e/o epiphany (chat)
<salvino> gwibber
<salvino> installato
<salvino> mapreri, come faccio a farlo avviare automaticamente
<salvino> ?
<mapreri> salvino: gwibber a me ha iniziato ad avviarsi da solo senza che facessi nulla... al massimo prova a vedere tra le opzioni, ma mi sembra faccia tutto da solo
<mapreri> guarda nelle applicazioni d'avvio se ce l'hai.
<salvino> ok grazie mapreri
<mapreri> salvino: provato e funziona?
<salvino> si
<mapreri> well
<mapreri> :)
<salvino> veramente non ho riavviato
<salvino> però è presente tra i programmi d'avvio
<salvino> ora faccio la controprova
<mapreri> basta riavviare la sessione per vedere, non tutto il sistema
<salvino> ok
<ssss> ciao a tutti
<ssss> ho un pc con windows vista che nn carica l'OS così con ubuntu volevo caricare l'os da cd e trasferire i dati su hd esterno però nn mi fa scrivere sul hd
<ssss> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> ssss, l'hd come è formattato?
<ssss> aspetta che guardo
<ssss> ntfs
<ssss> ma il problema è che mi dice che ubuntu mi dice che nn ho il permesso per modificare e quindi scrivere sull'hd
<enzotib> ssss, può essere che non è stato smontato correttamente
<enzotib> ssss, non hai un altro pc con windows a cui attaccarlo e fargli un chkdsk?
<ssss> si questo ma l hd è nuovo
<enzotib> potrei dirti di provare da amministratore (root), ma secondo me non cambia il risultato
<enzotib> ssss, ora sei collegato da quel pc?
<ssss> no
<enzotib> eh, quindi non posso nemmeno chiederti di farmi vedere l'output di qualche comando
<ssss> l'avevo fatto un altra volta ma mi pare che avevo messo l'hd esternocome interno
<ssss> ed ero riuscito a risolvere
<UbunGio> sera a tutti
<UbunGio> qualcuno può darmi 1 mano cn ubuntu 12.04 ?
<UbunGio> non riesco ad installare un programma su ubuntu...
<UbunGio> bene...
<UbunGio> nessun volontario...
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-30
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> salve, enzotib una domanda : ho montato un disco ntfs e l'ho fatto montare con fstab in documenti. ntfs però mi da un sacco di problemi e voglio cambiarlo in ext4. debbo fare la cosa fa live o posso farla con l'installazione che lo monta ?
<gian_> ciao, vorrei collegare 2 pc tramite router wifi e entrambi con ubuntu 12.04, chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> gian_, crea una rete ad hoc
<gian_> cristian_c, mi dai delle dritte? dove cercare?
<cristian_c> gian_, domanda: scopo?
<gian_> vorrei collegare 2 pc
<cristian_c> scopo?
<gian_> cristian_c, ho trovato questo va bene? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager?highlight=%28rete%29|%28ad%29|%28hoc%29
<cristian_c> infatti stavo leggendo quella
<cristian_c> ma non capisco lo scopo
<gian_> cristian_c, il mio scopo è quello di poter condividere file tra il mio pc e quello di mio figlio
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gian_, non so se è necessario il router
<gian_> cristian_c, perchè? non posso collegarli con cavo ethernet (crossover incrociato), sono troppo lontani
<cristian_c> sì, lo immaginavo
<cristian_c> quello che voglio dire è che forse non ti serve il router se riesci a mettere in comunciazione direttamente le schede wif dei pc
<cristian_c> *comunicazione
<cristian_c> ovviamente se possibile
<D4V|DE> buongiorno a tutti
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta con il conf del grub?
<D4V|DE> è da una settimana che chiedo aiuto e ancora ho lo stesso problema
<glpiana> D4V|DE, esponi il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<D4V|DE> vengono rilasciati i nuovi kernel ma io sono sempre fermo a quello che finisce con .32
<D4V|DE> il grub aggiorna e legge gli ultimi kernel usciti
<D4V|DE> ma al riavvio mi fa apparire sempre il .32
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sul pc in questione hai anche un'altra installazione di linux che detta le regole a grub
<D4V|DE> ora non più
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, ma questo grub non può saperlo. devi reinstallare grub dalla tua installazione
<D4V|DE> ma tempo fa qualcuno mi aveva fatto customizzare il grub per far convivere ubuntu e opensuse nello stesso grub (ma non ha mai funzionato)
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dammi l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398976/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi scrivi: sudo update-grub
<D4V|DE> no un attimo
<D4V|DE> io uso il grub in sdb
<D4V|DE> che sarebbe il mio hd primario
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se sei sicuro sia sdb sostituisci con sdb
<D4V|DE> sisi
<D4V|DE> con questo risolvo?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se hai grub in sdb sì, se no, no
<D4V|DE> glpiana, sta perdendo molto tempo
<D4V|DE> mi dice
<D4V|DE> davide87@davide87-desktop:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<D4V|DE> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<D4V|DE> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<FloodBotIt1> D4V|DE: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> D4V|DE, usa pastebin per cortesia
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> non capisco xkè si è piantanto...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, io sto aspettando che tu metta l'output su pastebin
<D4V|DE> ah ma l'avevo già fatto qui
<D4V|DE> cmq ok
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398994/
<glpiana> ed è fermo lì?
<D4V|DE> è ancora fermo così
<D4V|DE> si
<D4V|DE> ah ecco
<D4V|DE> ora si è mosso
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399001/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, prova a dare il comando successivo
<D4V|DE> e quale sarebbe?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> D4V|DE, poi scrivi: sudo update-grub
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399009/
<D4V|DE> come ogni volta che faccio update-grub mi vede i kernel..
<D4V|DE> ma quando riavvio mi spunta solo il 3.2.0-32-generic
<TaLaDo> D4V|DE, sei sicuro della posizione del grub?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, a differenza di prima però ora abbiamo reinstallato grub. se effettivamnte il disco di boot è sdb sei a posto
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> riavvio
<glpiana> D4V|DE, altrimenti rifai la procedura con sda come ti ho detto prima
<D4V|DE> glpiana,
<D4V|DE> mi ha avviato il nuovo kernel
<D4V|DE> ma parte direttamente senza lasciarmi scegliere il sistema da avviare
<glpiana> D4V|DE, perchè è l'unico installato
<D4V|DE> tenevo anche il winzozz in dualboot
<glpiana> allora qualcosa non va
<D4V|DE> ora come faccio a riavere quella lista?
<D4V|DE> questo è poco ma sicuro...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, scrivi: sudo os-prober
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399027/
<D4V|DE> vedo anche su sda2 opensuse che tanto non ha mai funzionato...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dai di nuovo: sudo update-grub
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399030/
<D4V|DE> adesso?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ls -la /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399038/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, evidentemente hai fatto delle modifiche a grub in passato
<D4V|DE> si
<D4V|DE> me le avevano fatte fare per far coesistere opensuse con ubuntu
<D4V|DE> ma non ha mai funzionato...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ecco, qualche modifica fa sì che non venga eseguito os-prober e quindi non venga aggiunto windows sebbene os-prober lo veda
<D4V|DE> ma non c'è un modo per reinstallare il grub di sanapianta
<D4V|DE> e fare in modo che mi rilegge i kernel nuovi vekki e il winzozz?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,
<D4V|DE> ci sei?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì, ci sono e sto cercando qualcosa per risolvere il tuo problema
<D4V|DE> ok
<kombocore> I need Help (IT)
<glpiana> !aiuto | kombocore
<ubot-it> kombocore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kombocore> Il modo più semplice per partizionare un hard disk da 500 GB per installare ubuntu in dual boot con win7 64bit ( e poter scegliere con che sistema operativo entrare all'avvio) qul'è? -Grazie
<glpiana> kombocore, fai il defrag a windows anzitutto, poi avvii il o la usb di installazione e arriverai al partizionamento. geli fai fare il partizionamento automatico usando lo spazio libero. segui la guida di installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | kombocore
<ubot-it> kombocore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kombocore> Grazie mille, arrivederci
<glpiana> D4V|DE, leggi qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141656/ubuntu-12-04-does-not-see-windows-already-install-on-my-computer-dual-installat e qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155492/why-cannot-ubuntu-12-04-detect-windows-7-dual-boot
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  non capisco l'inglese
<D4V|DE> ma non si può rislolvere il mio problema?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> D4V|DE, non so dirti. puoi provare a vedere se cambia qualcosa facendo il ripristino di grub da live cd, ma ne dubito. oppure prova a reinstallare il pacchetto grub-pc
<D4V|DE> bene
<D4V|DE> quindi sono più nella merda che prima...
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  a quanto vedo grub-pc non era installato
<D4V|DE> c'entra qualcosa?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, fermo allora
<D4V|DE> azz ormai l'ho installato...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep grub    e metti su pastebin
<D4V|DE> ormai si è installato
<D4V|DE> cmq http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399084/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dai di nuovo sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399088/
<D4V|DE> asp ho sbagliato
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo update-grub
<D4V|DE> ecco
<D4V|DE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399089/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dunque?
<jester-> pertanto?
<D4V|DE> addirittura...
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399091/
<D4V|DE> ora mi ha trovato anke open suse
<D4V|DE> XD
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ora l'ha trovato. riavvia e vedi se va
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> fantastico
<D4V|DE> glpiana, adesso funziona tutto
<D4V|DE> la lista dei kernel di ubuntu compreso quello nuovo
<D4V|DE> il winzozz
<glpiana> ok
<D4V|DE> e opensuse che ormai mi ero dimenticato di avere nell'sda
<D4V|DE> ti ringrazio moltissimo
<glpiana> :)
<D4V|DE> alla prossima ;-)
<D4V|DE> e ancora grazie 1000
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<bonfo46> ciao a tutti qualcuno ha provato a scaricare ubuntu 12.10?
<jester-> bonfo46: tutti o quasi hanno fatto
<nicotano> bonfo46, vai qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<jester-> bonfo46: qualche problema?
<bonfo46> io l'ho scaricato e l'ho verificato con md5  e mi da sempre una impronta diversa da quella dichiarata sul sito...e non funziona..
<nicotano> bonfo46, hai scaricato dal link che ho messo sopra ?
<bonfo46> no direttamente dal aito...
<jester-> bonfo46: quella sul sito è il sum esatto
<nicotano> bonfo46, è quello che dico io ubuntu.com
<jester-> bonfo46: se non quaglia lo scarichi con errori, problema connessione o hd un po a buone donne
<bonfo46> che mi consigliate di fare?
<nicotano> riscarica da http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<jester-> bonfo46: riscaricare sperando in bene da sito indicato da nicotano o usa il torrent
<bonfo46> ok ora provo grazie mille...
<jester-> hiya Holden
<Holden> ciao jester-
<jdpaj> ciao a tutti
<jdpaj> ho un problema, ho messo lubuntu sul portatile,solo che mi da schermata nera
<jdpaj> con il mouse
<jdpaj> che scompare e scompare
<jdpaj> s'è rotta la scheda video secondo voi? e fa pure un sacco di rumore
<jdpaj> il portatile
<giovanni86> salve a tutti ho un piccolo problema: a seguito di un blackout quando accendo il pc con ubuntu 12.04 mi da la schermata BRUB e io dovrei premere "invio" per aviare il sistema scegliendo tra 4 diverse opzioni, ma la tastiera sembra morta. Come posso fare?
<giovanni86> GRUB scusate
<marfadg> ciao, come faccio a sapere se ho installato bene ubuntu su penna?
<mapreri> marfadg: live o installazione standard?
<marfadg> ciao mapreri
<marfadg> il live
<mapreri> ciao
<giovanni86> salve a tutti ho un piccolo problema: a seguito di un blackout quando accendo il pc con ubuntu 12.04 mi da la schermata GRUB e io dovrei premere "invio" per aviare il sistema scegliendo tra 4 diverse opzioni, ma la tastiera sembra morta. Come posso fare?
<marfadg> sto scaricando ubuntu
<marfadg> per metterlo su penna userò yumi
<mapreri> ah, mi vengono in mente un solo modo: al boot, prima che inizi a caricarsi (con i pallini di caricamento) premi un tasto, e nel menu scegli "controlla integrità del cd" o simile.
<mapreri> se devi ancora creare la chiavetta controlla l'md5 della iso, in ogni caso
<mapreri> !md5 | marfadg
<ubot-it> marfadg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<marfadg> grazie
<mapreri> giovanni86: è morta solo con grub, o dopo che si carica funziona tutto bene?
<mapreri> s/ o / e /
<mapreri> np
<giovanni86> mapreri sto usando la medesima tastiera sull'altro pc e funziona
<mapreri> giovanni86: dopo che il sistema si è caricato (grub ha un timeout, di default, quindi dopo i 10 secondi (o quello che sono) il sistema si carica comunque) la tastiera funziona?
<giovanni86> mapreri ma sull'altro pc però. sul primo mi carica il grub e mi chiede di scegliere un'opzione premendo invio ma la tastiera non va quindi non riesco a superare quel punto
<giovanni86> ah non lo sapevo che aveva il timeout adesso provo a vedere
<mapreri> giovanni86: guarda sotto, in fondo allo schermo
<giovanni86> l
<giovanni86> mapreri nada, il timeout non parte, c'è ancora la stessa schermata del grub
<giovanni86> da più di 5 minuti
<giovanni86> in fondo c'è scritto di usare le freccie per scegliere la opzione e invio per selezionarla, oppure c per accedere alla console ma comunque non riesco a "premere" nessun tasto
<mapreri> giovanni86: provato staccando e lasciando senza tastiera, per magari collegarla dopo (è un desktop?) riavvia il computer.
<mapreri> col tasto di accensione, non togliendo la spina
<giovanni86> mapreri: si è un desktop, ok riavvio senza tastiera
<marfadg> scusami mapreri io sto in ambiente windows
<marfadg> come faccio a fare md5 che m hai detto sulla penna usb?
<mapreri> umh.. c'è un programmma.... 'spe
<mapreri> !md
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md'
<mapreri> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<marfadg> ho installato su penna lubuntu 12.10
<mapreri> marfadg: wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Su_Windows (la seconda opzione)
<mapreri> guardati tutta la pagina
<giovanni86> mapreri: fatto, la situazione è la medesima:grub e non sembra esserci un "timeout"
<marfadg> mapreri lo sto riscaricando perchè l ho cancellato su pc
<marfadg> :(
<mapreri> giovanni86: umh.. se hai una live prova ad avviarla. la tastiera funziona prima di grub (quindi riesci ad entrare nel bios?) poi sarebbe da provare un'altra tastiera usb (nel caso quella che avessi fosse ps/2) o ps/2 (nel caso quella che avessi fosse usb)
<marfadg> sto scaricando la versione 12.10, ho un acer 3634wlmi
<mapreri> marfadg: se hai già fatto la chiavetta avviala, e prima che si carichi premi un tasto per entrare nel menu di avvio della live, scegli la lingua, quindi "controlla integrità del cd"
<giovanni86> mapreri: il fatto che la tastiera funzioni sull'altro pc e che su quello con linux funzionasse prima del blackout è rilevante?
<mapreri> giovanni86: può essere indice che è fisicamente saltato qualcosa che controlla la porta a cui è connessa
<mapreri> per questo dicevo se era usb provarne una ps/2 e/o un'altra porta oppure il contrario
<marfadg> mapreri integrità del cd che poi sarebbe usb giusto?
<giovanni86> mapreri: la tastiera che ho attualmente è usb. Ho vari ingressi usb, sia sul fronte che sul retro e ho provato a inserirla nei diversi ingressi ma nn è cambiato nulla. se riesco a farmi prestare una tastiera con l'altro tipo di ingresso faccio la prova che dici. nel frattempo come faccio a verificare se posso entrare nel bios? non ricordo cosa devo premere
<mapreri> marfadg: yep
<mapreri> giovanni86: mica posso saperlo :) ogni produttore fa quello che vuole. di solito è f1, f2, f8, f10, f12, canc, esc........
<mapreri> prova una live, magari
<marfadg> mapreri ho premuto controlla difetti del disco
<giovanni86> mapreri: ok allora provo a entrare nel bios e poi con la live, grazie vado subito
<mapreri> marfadg: yep, è quella. non ricordo la dicitura corretta, tanto sono solo una manciata di voci
<marfadg> dice no errori
<marfadg> allora perchè quando l ho inserito sia su questo pc che sul portatile
<marfadg> mi da problemi con lo schermo?
<mapreri> marfadg: well, è integro
<marfadg> sul portatile compare e scompare il video
<marfadg> lo schermo nero con il mouse
<marfadg> sul pc si spegne automaticamente lo schermo
<marfadg> che devo fare?
<mapreri> marfadg: magari perchè la scheda video non è propriamente supportata dai pochi driver inclusi nella live. avvia con l'opzione nomodeset, installa, e quindi, dopo il riavvio, installa i driver closed da "driver aggiuntivi"
<mapreri> !parametri
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'parametri'
<mapreri> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<mapreri> basta la prima, con la seconda ti perdi in tecnicismi assurdi :P
<marfadg> mapreri ti spiego meglio
<marfadg> io voglio mettere sul notebook lubuntu
<marfadg> ma non ho + l hd
<mapreri> !invio | marfadg grazie :)
<ubot-it> marfadg grazie :): non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marfadg> mapreri voglio solo utilizzare il live di lubuntu sul notebook con la penna usb, ma non ho hd interno
<marfadg> ci sei ancora mapreri?
<mapreri> marfadg: umh... potresti fare un'installazione completa di ubuntu sulla chiavetta (meglio però che disattivi il jornal dal filesystem, o che scegli direttamente un file system che non lo supporta, tipo ext2) e lì installarci i driver. da quella live prova a vedere se te li richiede. magari prova anche a vedere se il solo nomodesetting ti basta (però non hai supporto 3d e gli effetti sono scarsetti
<mapreri> eh, un attimo, ho di meglio da fare che scrivere solo in chat :P
<marfadg> scusami
<mapreri> :)
<marfadg> mapreri io ho acer 3634 wlmi, mi hanno detto di usare lubuntu e non ubuntu
<mapreri> è lo stesso. cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica. ubuntu usa unity, mentre lubuntu lxde. su ubuntu puoi installare lxde, su lubuntu unity, quindi.
<mapreri> !lxde
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lxde'
<mapreri> !ambientegrafico
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<marfadg> e quindi scusami, spiegato in maniera molto elementare come devo fare? :)
<giovanni86> mapreri: eccomi, duqneu nel bios non sono ancora riuscito ad entrarci, però tramite la live la tastiera non sembra avere problemi
<mapreri> giovanni86: prova a ripristinare grub, dato che sei già in live
<mapreri> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giovanni86> mapreri: ho provato a scrivere sull'editor di testo e va, dalla live
<mapreri> marfadg: sto guardando le specifiche
<giovanni86> mapreri: si prima di far cose che non conosco bene vorrei chiederti: sono in pericolo i contenuti del mio PC? c'erano cose di lavoro un po' importanti. non rischio di perdere qualcosa ripristinando il grub vero?
<mapreri> nope, assolutamente. a meno che non scrivi stronzate non contemplate in quelle guide non corri alcun pericolo. attualmente, tra l'altro, i tuoi dati dovresti riuscire a vederli
<mapreri> marfadg: pagine inutili che non ti dicono niente -.- 'spe
<marfadg> mapreri mi cambio il nick in superbbb
<superbbb> era un casino il nick marfa
<mapreri> superbbb: tranquillo, che mi viene notificato il cambio nick :)
<mapreri> superbbb: guarda che c'è il tasto tab :P
<mapreri> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<superbbb> grazie mapreri
<Virunga> Ciao
<Virunga> Potreste aiutarmi a trovare tutti i file che non hanno estensione attraverso il comando find?
<Virunga> Ho fatto questo find . -name '.*\.[^/]+$' -o # ... do something ma non funziona
<mapreri> superbbb: niente, non riesco a trovare il modello di scheda video che c'è installata -.-'
<superbbb> vuoi sapere il modello?
<massy> salve a tutti
<superbbb> te lo dico subito
<mapreri> superbbb: btw prova ad avviare la live (magari anche quella di ubuntu, è lentina su quel computer ma gira)
<mapreri> e vedi se ti propone driver proprietari
<mapreri> Virunga: ciao :)
<Virunga> Ciao mapreri.
<mapreri> Virunga: è tua quella re?
<superbbb> Chipset SiS® M661MX
<mapreri> massy: ciao :)
<Virunga> mapreri: in parte.
<superbbb> sta scritto sulla guida mapreri
<mapreri> superbbb: beh, te prova a vedere se ti chiede qualche driver (è dentro sorgenti software nella 12.10)
<Ame> ciao
<mapreri> Ame: ciao
<mapreri> Virunga: 'spe che la provo. non mi torna qualcosa
<massy> ma scusatemi na cosa: ma è proprio necessario mettere i driver proprietari della scheda video?? open GL non vanno bene? è solo na curiosità
<Virunga> mapreri: ok, grazie.
<mapreri> massy: opengl non sono dei driver, ma delle librerie grafiche
<Ame> ho un problemino di audio che non riesco a risolvere
<Virunga> mapreri: prova find . -name '.*\.[^/]+$' -o -type f -perm -u=x
<mapreri> io non ho driver proprietari, ad esempio. ma per alcune schede video sono proprio necessari. a me li suggerisce, ma preferisco tenermi gli open e testare le release beta :P
<giovanni86> mapreri: sto seguendo passo passo la guida che mi hai elencato e sembra andare tutto liscio. nel punto 7 però c'è un comando con un carattere stranoc he non trovo: è dopo "cd", una sorta di ondina...sai mica in genere dove sta nella tastiera?
<mapreri> giovanni86: parli del ripristiono di grub?
<mapreri> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<superbbb> mapreri senti installo su 2 penna collegata
<giovanni86> mapreri: si esatto proprio quella, al punto 7
<Ame> quando ascolto musica o guardo video non mi si sente il sub
<Ame> poi lo setto, si sente ma se cambio video non si sente di nuovo
<mapreri> giovanni86: a parte che quel carattere su quel comando è superfluo perchè lo fa comunque, quel carattere si chiama tilde, e si scrive con altgr+ì
<mapreri> `
<mapreri> scusa
<mapreri> ~
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<superbbb> mapreri così una volta installato, al riavvio metto come primo hd la 2 penna e dovrebbe andare giusto?
<mapreri> FloodBotIt1: non scassare!
<mapreri> yep
<mapreri> formatta la chiavetta in ext2
<giovanni86> mapreri: trovato, procedo
<superbbb> la chiavetta 2?
 * mapreri si è perso tra le persone -.-'
<mapreri> superbbb: yep, quella dove andrai ad installare
<superbbb> io sto usando xp non devo fare quick format?
<mapreri> superbbb: se lo installi devi farlo da live. windows te lo formatta o in fat o in ntfs. ma te devi installarlo su chiavetta o su hd? non capisco più tutte queste persone :)
<Virunga> mapreri: gl'altri sono cause perse, aiuta me. xD
<mapreri> Virunga: sto vedendo :)
<Virunga> (Scherzo eheh)
<mapreri> Virunga: sai a cosa serve -o ?
<Virunga> Forse meglio usare -regex invece di -name. -o esclude i files che matchano le opzioni alla sua sinistra.
<mapreri> non lo trovo sul man -.-'
<giovanni86> mapreri: eccomi qui, ho seguito la guida e riavviato ma sembra che la situazione sia sempre la stessa
<mapreri> giovanni86: compreso il fatto che manchi di timeout?
<giovanni86> il grub è versione 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
<giovanni86> mapreri: sono qui davanti, per ora è tutto uguale a prima
 * mapreri informa che fra una decina di minuti scarsa andrà a mangiare
<HoldenC> Virunga, prova  find DIR -regex '.*/[^\.]*'
<Ame> qualcuno sa come risolvo il problema che non si sente il sub?
<giovanni86> mapreri: si, pare proprio che il timeout non si attivi
<superbbb> mapreri come faccio a formattare la penna in ext2?
<superbbb> risolto
<Virunga> HoldenC: trovata, grazie find . -regextype posix-extended -regex '^.*?/[^.]+$'
<Virunga> Non è mia :)
<mapreri> Virunga: beh, è molto simile. quella di HoldenC funziona.
<Matte> Ciao a tutti !!! Ho acquistato un Macbook, e vorrei trasferivi la rubrica che ho sul fisso, con Ubuntu. E' possibile !?!
 * mapreri non è proprio ferrato con le re :)
<HoldenC> Virunga, e' simile alla mia, solo che li mettono anche ^ e $
<Virunga> Vero
<mapreri> giovanni86: non mi viene in mente altro
<HoldenC> -regextype posix-extended penso non sia necessario... con la mia funziona
<giovanni86> mapreri: sono riuscito a entrare nel grub proprio ora il tasto mio era f2 e anche lì la tastiera funziona questo ti fa venire qualche idea?
<superbbb> mapreri ma poi il portatile può funzionare con hd esterno?
<mapreri> giovanni86: che grub sia proprio andato. a questo punto come prima cosa proverei a sostituirlo con qualcos'altro, tipo burg o syslinux o lilo o qualcosa... ma ora devo andare
<mapreri> superbbb: yep!
<superbbb> ottimo
<superbbb> speriamo bene
<giovanni86> mapreri: mannaggina mannaggetta! :(
<giovanni86> ok mapreri grazie dell'aiuto
<giovanni86> buona cena
<superbbb> ma che differenza c'è tra la versione 12.10 e quella 1204?
<mapreri> giovanni86: grazie
<mapreri> superbbb: aggiornamenti vari, in genere. novità sono nel supporto completo a uefi e poco altro. con aggiornamenti vari o includo anche la nuova versione di unity
<Ame> come faccio a risolvere il problema audio del 5.1
<Ame> ?
<massy> accattatavill
<superbbb> ragazzi ho problemi nell avvio sia del live che dell installazione di lubuntu
<superbbb> il portatile è un 3634wlmi
<superbbb> compare e scompare lo schermo, come devo fare?
<superbbb> c'è qualcuno?
<tryn> ciao a tutti
<superbbb> ciao tryn
<tryn> abrei bisogno di un aiutino veloce
<superbbb> puoi aiutarmi con lubuntu?
<tryn> }avrei
<tryn> eeh xD
<tryn> dubito che sia di mia competenza ma dimmi
<superbbb> aspetta
<superbbb> un sec
<superbbb> :)
<tryn> okay
<superbbb> devo cenare
<superbbb> scusami
<tryn> no problem
<tryn> intanto espongo il mio problema, sperando che qualcuno leggendo sappia darmi una mano. http://i.snag.gy/A8AGa.jpg Vorrei ridimensionare /dev/sda6 da 10 a 20gb togliendo i 10gb che mi servono dal secondo unallocated (quello da 250gb) ma non riesco a farlo >S
<papone> che comando devo dare per sapere se ho un pc con architettura a 32 o 64 bit?
<massy> nessun comando, papone, vai su impostazioni di sistema, gestione
<massy> e la ti dice tutto
<massy> dettagli non gestione
<tryn> e se non ha la gui?  dal terminale uname -i
<enzotib> papone, lscpu
<papone> mi risponde i686... ergo 32 vero?
<enzotib> uname dà informazioni sul kernel, non sul processore
<papone> enzotib: esatto
<papone> io volevo informazioni sul processore
<tryn> uh pensavo l-architettura dell os
<enzotib> papone, cosa dice nella riga CPU op-modes():
<papone> enzotib: il fatto è questo, il comando mi risponde 32-bit, 64-bit...
<papone> enzotib: ho provato a installare entrambi i sistemi, ma mi pare che ocn quest'ultimo a 32 il pc vada malino
<papone> enzotib: ma sono ubun tista  dal 2008... e mi pare che vada peggio invece che meglio
<enzotib> tryn, gli spazi non sono adiacenti, non puoi farlo
<enzotib> papone, non ho capito, con quale va meglio e con quale peggio?
<tryn> enzotib: in nessun modo?
<superbbb> ragazzi come faccio per il setup di lubuntu?mi da problemi la scheda video
<enzotib> superbbb, nella schermata di avvio scegli F6 e metti modalità grafica sicura, mi pare, oppure nomodeset
<massy> enzotib, senti superbbb, è strana la cosa second ome
<enzotib> tryn, vediamo
<superbbb> ora provo
<papone> enzotib: scusami, ho sempre usato il 32; non so come ma quando sono passato alla 12-04 ho installato la 64... quando me ne sono accorto ho formattato tutto e sono ritornato alla 32: continua a darmi errori di sistema, ma soprattutto il sistema è lento, non mi sembra completo ((non trovo il tab per i restricted driver), gparted non parte ....e via così
<tryn> beh, perché mettere un os a 32bit quando hai una cpu a 64?
<enzotib> tryn, puoi spostare la /dev/sda all'inizio dello spazio da 250 e poi allargarla
<papone> enzotib: ho il dubbio che anche il disco rigido possa essere cotto, ma non saprei cosa altro fare oltre le solite utility di diagnostica
<enzotib> papone, non è normale, avrai cannato qualcosa, reinstalla
<enzotib> papone, se palimpsest non rileva errori, starei tranquillo
<tryn> enzotib: scusa, la /dev/sda quale? l'estesa?
<papone> enzotib: bah, ok riprovo, non è la prima volta ma tanto vale.
<giovanni86> salve a tutti ho un piccolo problema: a seguito di un blackout quando accendo il pc con ubuntu 12.04 mi da la schermata GRUB e io dovrei premere "invio" per aviare il sistema scegliendo tra 4 diverse opzioni, ma la tastiera sembra morta. Come posso fare?
<enzotib> tryn, non ho sottomano gparted, se fai tasto destro sulla /dev/sda6 che voci ti propone?
<enzotib> giovanni86, desktop o laptop?
<superbbb> ragazzi è sempre lo stesso
<superbbb> compare  e scompare il mouse con lo schermo
<giovanni86> enzotib: desktop
<tryn> ho resize/move, ma poi posso solo diminuirla, non posso spostarla prima di un'altra partizione
<enzotib> giovanni86, è una tastiera normale o wireless?
<enzotib> tryn, se scegli move cosa dice?
<giovanni86> enzotib: è una tastiera wireless collegata tramite ricettore usb
<enzotib> giovanni86, non ce l'hai una tastiera normale per provare se va?
<giovanni86> enzotib: la tastiera funziona nel bios e facendo partire ubuntu con il live cd
<papone> enzotib: scusa, ma palimpsest non lo trovo, neanche con apt-get
<giovanni86> enzotib: aihmé no
<enzotib> papone, gnome-disk-utility
<enzotib> giovanni86, boh, non saprei dirti allora
<giovanni86> enzotib: mannaggerola! :P
<giovanni86> maledetto blackout
<tryn> enzotib: move da solo non c'è, c'è Resize/move (insieme) e poi http://i.snag.gy/Uiuw3.jpg come vedi posso solo diminuirlo, non spostarlo :/
<enzotib> tryn, non c'è altra opzione oltre move/resize?
<superbbb> tryn mi sai aiutare?
<tryn> c'è: Delete, Resize/move, Copy, Format to, Manage flags, Check, Label, Informations
<papone> enzotib: crach del sistema.... uffa
<enzotib> tryn, scegli copy
<papone> crash
<tryn> e poi paste prima di unallocated?
<enzotib> tryn, vediamo cosa dice
<tryn> superbbb: non saprei, prova con un'altra tastiera
<tryn> ok
<superbbb> ?no è un problema di scheda video
<tryn> me la incolla dentro unallocated, ne crea una copia
<tryn> superbbb: scusa mi ero confuso, mi dispiace ma non saprei aiutarti :S aspetta altri esperto
<enzotib> tryn, fanne una copia dove puoi allargarla, poi reimposti grub per usare quella e cancelli la vecchia più piccola
<enzotib> tryn, non è banale ma si può fare
<tryn> uhm, per reimpostare grub?
<superbbb> enzotib mi puoi aiutare?
<enzotib> superbbb, non ti ho già detto qualcosa?
<enzotib> tryn, ti serve un livedvd / liveusb
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<superbbb> ho fatto f6 ma non succede nulla
<superbbb> sempre lo stesso sfarfallio
<enzotib> superbbb, dopo F6 cosa hai scelto?
<superbbb> si accende e spendo
<superbbb> spegne
<superbbb> nomode
<enzotib> superbbb, e allora non lo so
<superbbb> ma ho trovato una guida in inglese
<superbbb> solo che non la capisco
<superbbb> posso postarla?
<superbbb> è piccolina
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> oppure link
<superbbb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1034812/
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1034812 in xserver-xorg-video-sis "SiS video driver circles round login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<enzotib> superbbb, hai una scheda SIS?
<superbbb> si
<tryn> enzotib: ok, una volta fatto la nuova /dev/sda6 sostituirà la vecchia? potrò incontrare problemi?
<papone> come posso sapere se la mia scheda madre supporta i dischi rigidi da 2 tera?
<superbbb> è integrata
<enzotib> tryn, se fai le cose correttamente, no
<tryn> okay, provo, grazie :)
<enzotib> superbbb, ma è proprio il modello che dice lì?
<tryn> papone, direi di leggere sul sito del produttore
<superbbb> si
<superbbb> una 661mx
<papone> tryn: ho provato ma non ci ho capito granchè, maledetti assemblati da fiera... heheheehe
<tryn> lol, comunque dovrebbe, a meno che non sia degli '90
<massy> assemblati da fiera??
<enzotib> superbbb, i suggerimenti che dà lì prevedono di avere già il sistema installato
<superbbb> e come devo fare per cambiare i parametri nell usb?
<enzotib> superbbb, non ci si può proprio lavorare, arrivare a fine installazione e poi provare a sistemare?
<superbbb> ma il problema che neanche me la fa niziare l installazione
<superbbb> lo schermo va bene con la bassisima risoluzione
<superbbb> ma quando parte l installazione o il live si spegne e si accende lo schermo
<papone> tryn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400434/
<tryn> enzotib: la copia l'ha chiamata /dev/sda9, una volta cancellata la sda6, posso rimonimare la sda9 come sda6?
<papone> ma è a 64 bit o no? non ci pacisco niada??????
<enzotib> tryn, fermo
<enzotib> tryn, prima cosa non puoi cambiare i nomi, che sono assegnati automaticamente
<tryn> immaginavo
<enzotib> tryn, parti con livecd, collegati qui e ti dico come fare ad attivare la sda9
<enzotib> tryn, l'hai anche allargata?
<papone> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400434/ è il comando lshw
<tryn> però siccome in sda6 il mount era /, poi il resto del sistema non andrà in confusione se diventa sda9? o basta ripristinare grub su sda9 ed è tutto risolto?
<enzotib> papone, la cpu è a 64 bit, altrimenti non avresti proprio potuto fare l'installazione a 64
<tryn> sono già da live, ti faccio screen della sitiazione
<enzotib> tryn, c'è da sistemare anche fstab
<papone> enzotib: quindi torno all'instalalzione a 64 bit. OK ma come ho fatto a stare bene con la 32 per tanto tempo? Boh...
<enzotib> papone, anch'io uso 32 su un pc a 64
<enzotib> la differenza non è così evidente
<superbbb> enzotib che devo fare?
<tryn> enzotib: http://i.snag.gy/1dFm4.jpg
<tryn> sda9 è la copia di sda6 allargata di 10gb
<papone> enzotib: può essere che da una release all'altra il 32 non giri più bene come prima su un'architettura a 64?
<enzotib> papone, non credo
<enzotib> papone, e poi gli errori che riportavi sono più generali, indicazione di qualcosa che non va, indipendentemente dal processore
<enzotib> tryn, ok, apri un terminale
<tryn> aperto
<enzotib> tryn, e comincia a scrivere sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<tryn> fatto
<enzotib> tryn, poi sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<papone> enzotib: sono sul sito dellas cheda madre, come posso capire se supporta i dischi da 2 tera? Che cerco che ad una prima occhiata non ho trovat niente?
<enzotib> tryn, poi sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<tryn> devo chiudere gparted o non interferisce?
<enzotib> tryn, sì meglio che lo chiudi
<papone> enzotib: - 2 x SATA2 3.0 Gb/s connectors, support RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1 and JBOD) and Hot Plug functions
<papone> - 2 x ATA133 IDE connectors (support 4 x IDE devices)??
<tryn> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> tryn, poi sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<tryn> enzotib, fatto | papone tu prova a collegare l'hdd e vedi se lo supporta
<papone> enzotib: èp proprio perchè l'ho fatto un paio di volte e me lo ha reso illeggibile... speravo di trovare una risposta definitiva al problema. Se trovo che dice che non lo supporta so che non lo legge per quel motivo.
<enzotib> tryn, sudo blkid | grep sda9
<tryn> enzotib, /dev/sda9: UUID="713b9df0-2b13-4b09-a930-994e48e5fcb3" TYPE="ext4"
<enzotib> tryn, gksu gedit /mnt/etc/fstab
<enzotib> tryn, fammi vedere il contenuto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | tryn
<ubot-it> tryn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<papone> enzotib: ora l'hdd l'ho recuperato, non è stato danneggiato, ho solo perso i dati. Nel bios lo vede (ho avuto il problema un paio di mesi fa, poi ho lasciato perdere eora mi ci sono rimesso), ma poi si blocca all'avvio. Con la live una volta sono riuscito a montarlo e a vederlo...  ma poi più
<tryn> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400456/
<tryn> papone, se l'ha visto una volta allora suppongo che lo supporti
<papone> purtroppo il mio tempo a disposizione epr questa sera è finito. RIngrazio tutta la community per l'aiuto  che ho ricevuto. Alla prossima sessione di autoaiuto.
<enzotib> tryn, sostituisci il numero alla riga 10, dopo UUID con quello uscito dal comando di prima, ovvero 713b9df0-2b13-4b09-a930-994e48e5fcb3
<papone> tryn: in effetti deve essere così, ma mi piacerebbe riuscire a trovare nelle specifiche che lo supporta... Questione di puntiglio personale
<enzotib> uhm, in effetti è già quello
<enzotib> tryn,
<tryn> ma è lo stesso
<enzotib> infatti, quello dicevo
<enzotib> tryn, vediamo...
<enzotib> ho paura che usare grub adesso vede due UUID uguali e si incasina
<tryn> gli UUID sono uguali perché sda9 è copia di sda6? in tal caso modificare uno dei due cambierebbe l'UUID?
<enzotib> tryn, io direi di cancellare la sda6, tanto ormai è stata copiata
<enzotib> fai un controllo sotto /mnt che ci sia per esempio la tua home sotto /mnt/home
<tryn> c'è /mnt/home ma è vupta
<tryn> *vuota
<enzotib> tryn, certo, tu hai la /home separata
<tryn> sì
<tryn> è in sda7
<enzotib> tryn, ls -l /mnt mostra tutte le varia bin, usr, vat, etc ?
<tryn> ma come mai le grandezze sono diverse?
<enzotib> grandezze di che?
<tryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400479/
<enzotib> tryn, ok, lancia gparted e cancella la sda6
<tryn> in sda9 ci sono 8.79gb usati mentre in sda6 8.63
<tryn> non dovrebbero essere identici?
<enzotib> tryn, non saprei, forse nel formattare sda9 ha usato uno spazio riservato per root differente
<enzotib> non me ne preoccuperei troppo
<tryn> ah ok, cancello sda6 allora
<enzotib> tryn, se poi riesco a romperti tutto sarai contento
<tryn> xD
<tryn> non c'è modo di nasconderla in qualche modo per non renderla visibile a grub?
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti qualcuno ha avuto problemi con il driver nvidia e il nuovo kernel 3.7.0.4
<Diels-Alder> ????
<enzotib> tryn, ci avevo pensato, ma non so
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, 3.7?
<Diels-Alder> a me a sputtanato tutto e dkms non ricompila il modulo
<Diels-Alder> si enzotib sul pc del mio coinquilino da come aggiornamento il 3.7.0.4
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, con la 12.10 siamo al 3.5
<Diels-Alder> e non so
<enzotib> sei un pezzo avanti :)
<Diels-Alder> io ho 12.04 ancora
<enzotib> peggio ancora
<tryn> enzotib: c'è il flag hidden
<Diels-Alder> ma lo vedo nei repo
<enzotib> sarà preso da qualche ppa
<enzotib> tryn, prova
<Diels-Alder> non credo
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.7-qualcosa
<enzotib> !paste | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> si tranquillo conosco il paste un pò
<Diels-Alder> aspè che non posso usare il suo pc
<tryn> enzotib: non me lo abilita D:
<tryn> http://i.snag.gy/aBlG8.jpg
<enzotib> tryn, significa?
<tryn> ci clicco ma non me lo spunta
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: se nel caso lui ha installato ppa mi ricordi il comando per rimuovere il ppa e tutti i pacchetti installati tramite ppa
<enzotib> eh
<Diels-Alder> mi pare che è ppa purge nomeppa
<enzotib> qualcosa del genere, aspe'
<tryn> enzotib: cioè non va come con boot http://i.snag.gy/GroKN.jpg semplicemente non em lo spunta
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, bisogna installarlo ppa-purge e io non ce l'ho installato
<enzotib> tryn, lascia perdere, cancellala
<tryn> ok
<Diels-Alder> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&p=4257853
<tryn> enzotib: Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6. quale posso smontare?
<tryn> la 9 e basta?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, che sia disponibile ok, è qui: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, ma non è nei repo
<enzotib> tryn, la 9
<enzotib> tryn, fermo
<enzotib> tryn, allora dobbiamo ripetere a ritroso i comandi di prima
<tryn> umount: /mnt: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<enzotib> tryn, sudo umount /mnt/dev /mnt/proc /mnt/sys
<enzotib> tryn, e solo dopo sudo umount /mnt
<tryn> lo stesso errore di prima
<tryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400508/
<enzotib> tryn, hai chiuso l'editor con fstab?
<enzotib> tryn, e nel terminale un che directory sei?
<tryn> ~$
<tryn> chiuso tutto tranne firefox e gparted
<tryn> e terminale
<enzotib> tryn, chiudi anche gparted
<tryn> lo stesso
<enzotib> tryn, lsof | grep mnt
<tryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400520/
<enzotib> tryn, lsof | grep sda9
<tryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400523/
<enzotib> tryn, ok, riavvia, sempre con livecd
<tryn> ok, torno tra poco xD
<tryn> eccomi
<tryn> enzotib
<tryn> ora?
<enzotib> tryn, ora apri gparted e cancella sda6
<tryn> fatto
<enzotib> tryn, ora pari un terminale e rifacciamo i comandi di prima
<enzotib> tryn, sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<enzotib> (i nomi sono rimasti quelli, vero?=
<enzotib> )
<tryn> no
<tryn> sono scalati tutti di un numero
<tryn> sda7>sda6, sda8>sda7, sda9>sda8
<tryn> e ho anche un bel buco unallocated da 10gb in mezzo alle palle xD ma non importa
<enzotib> tryn, e hai cancellato quella giusta ? :)
<tryn> sìsì
<enzotib> tryn, allora sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<tryn> fatto
<tryn> ecco la situazione di ora: http://i.snag.gy/xi0f5.jpg
<enzotib> tryn, ok, fatto il mount da terminale?
<tryn> il mount di sda8, sì (mount /dev/sda8 /mnt=
<enzotib> tryn, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<tryn> done
<enzotib> tryn, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<tryn> done pure questo
<enzotib> tryn, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<tryn> fatto
<enzotib> tryn, chroot /mnt
<enzotib> col sudo, però
<tryn> root@ubuntu:/#
<enzotib> tryn, update-grub
<tryn> done
<enzotib> tryn, grub-install /dev/sda
<tryn> mi ha rtovato i kernel e il loader di win7 su sda1
<tryn> ti posto l'output?
<enzotib> ok
<tryn> Installation finished. No error reported.
<enzotib> tryn, ora dovrestri essere in grado di avviare il sistema senza livecd
<enzotib> incrociando le dita
<tryn> xD okay
<tryn> riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<tryn> in ogni caso grazie :)
<tryn> enzotib ti adoro :D
<enzotib> :) tutto ok?
<tryn> è tutto regolare
<enzotib> con 20GB?
<tryn> 20gb, 11 liberi
<tryn> :D
<enzotib> che mo' che ci penso, che te ne fai che hai la home separata?
<tryn> eh perché quando installai ubuntu volevo installare altre distro che condividessero /
<tryn> cioè che condividessero /home
<tryn> xD
<enzotib> ah
<tryn> così avevo la home di una distro anche sull'altra
<tryn> lo stesso procedimento potrei farlo con sda6? (la nuova sda6)
<tryn> che è la home
<enzotib> spostarla?
<tryn> la copio nel unallocated e la allargo
<tryn> sì
<tryn> così ci metto anche il buco di 10 gb
<tryn> che mi è rimasto come scarto della vecchia /
<enzotib> tryn, cancella sempre poi la vecchia, che due UUID uguali possono creare casini
<tryn> cancellando la vecchia poi mi ritrovo con un buco di 150 unallocatred
<tryn> che lo ingobo nella swap ahah
<tryn> *inglobo
<samuele_> ciao a tutti
<tryn> un casino ste partizioni
<tryn> ciao samuele_
<samuele_> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<samuele_> ma devo dire che mi piace parecchio
<samuele_> anche se devo ancora comprendere bene come funziona
<tryn> Benvenuto allora :) anche io sno un newbe
<tryn> *newbie
<tryn> beh, io vado.
<tryn> grazie mille enzotib :)
<enzotib> prego
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<leosacc> scusate ragazzi io sulla mia distro ubuntu 12.10 ho installato il kernel 3.6.6, ma ora mi dà come aggiornamento il kernel 3.5, il mio kernel non è successivo all'aggiornamento?
<leosacc> non dovrebbe non indicarmi questo aggiornamento?
<mibofra> mah ...
<mibofra> provato un bel sudo apt-get update ?
<leosacc> si si, appunto dopo il mio update mi ha dato un elenco di aggiornamenti, tra cui l'immagine del kernel 3.5.0
<anon2012> ciao ragazzi buona sera a tutti voi
<anon2012> volevo chiedervi un aiuto io uso ubuntu maverick 10.10
<anon2012> non riesco a aggiornare a 12.04 o 12.10
<anon2012> come fare vi ringrazio della risposta
<superbbb> notte
<anon2012> non e che per caso qualcuno mi fornisce notizie su come passare da 10.10 a 12.10
<anon2012> grazie
<leosacc> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-01
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> rivolgo il problema anche qui
<fleurtherock> ho ubuntu 12.10 ho installato skype ma quando rispondo una chiamata in arrivo mi si chiude il software, e chi parla con me non sente una mazza
<fleurtherock> ho provato a  disinstallare il software e prima di reinstallarlo cancellare dalla cartella home la cartella nascosta ".Skype"
<fleurtherock> sapete aiutarmi
<anon2012> fleur the rock
<anon2012> http://www.linuxitaliano.it/linuxitaliano/blog/news-novita/887-ubuntu-1210-download.html
<anon2012> scarica da questo sito ubuntu 12.10 con tutti i driver e i software necessari gia precaricati
<anon2012> se vedi bene prova a installare skype direttamente dal terminale forse hai dimenticato qualche shell
<giovanni86> Salve a tutti. In seguito ad un black out ho un problema: il computer si accende e appare il grub. Da lì la tastiera (wireless USB) non funziona e quindi non posso selezionare l'opzione e far partire ubuntu (12.04). La tastiera nel bios dello stesso pc e con la live funziona bene. Ho già provato a reinstallare il Grub con l'aiuto di un ragazzo qui nel canale.Come posso fare?
<enzotib> giovanni86, ma non c'è il timeout con cui parte il sistema di default?
<reddos> giorno a tutti  qundo apro il gestore dei pacchetti si apre questo      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401453/     come si fa x risolvere  grazie
<giovanni86> enzotib: già avevo dimenticato di menzionarlo: niente time out, se resto sulla schermata anche 10 minuti mi irmane così
<enzotib> reddos, fa vedere /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !pastebin | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> giovanni86, sei da livecd?
<reddos> ok
<giovanni86> enzotib: no, ho un altro pc
<enzotib> giovanni86, dovresti venire qui da quel pc, ho letto che con la live funziona, vero?
<giovanni86> enzotib: non sono sicuro che mi funzioni la connessione internet con la live, però ci provo subito
<enzotib> giovanni86, perché non dovrebbe?
<giovanni86> enzotib: perché mi sembra che non funzionava quando ho avviato la live per provare la tastiera ieri
<enzotib> giovanni86, prova
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401458/
<enzotib> reddos, hai elementi duplicati, e hai anche i proposed che non è cosa buona
<reddos> ok ora tolgo proposed
<enzotib> reddos, cancella le righe 13 e 19
<reddos> proposed lo gia tolto
<reddos> ok
<enzotib> reddos, poi sudo apt-get update
<reddos> ok
<reddos> fatto
<giovanni86> enzotib: eccomi, sono dal livecd, la connessione funziona
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | giovanni86
<ubot-it> giovanni86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reddos> perfetto ora va bene ti ringrazio ciao
<enzotib> prego
<giovanni86> enzotib: immediatamente
<giovanni86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401468/
<giovanni86> enzotib: eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401468/
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<giovanni86> enzotib: dato, non restituisce alcun output
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> giovanni86, gedit /mnt/etc/default/grub
<enzotib> copia tutto e incolla su pastebin
<giovanni86> enzotib:  fatto, da qui mi sembra tutto regolare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401470/
<enzotib> giovanni86, andiamo in chroot a fare qualche controllo: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<giovanni86> enzotib: done
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<giovanni86> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<giovanni86> enzotib: fatto, fin qui nessun output
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo chroot /mnt
<giovanni86> enzotib: fatto ora sono root
<giovanni86> root@ubuntu:/#
<enzotib> giovanni86, grub-editenv list
<giovanni86> recordfail=1
<enzotib> giovanni86, grub-editenv unset recordfail
<giovanni86> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401478/
<enzotib> giovanni86, grub-editenv - unset recordfail
<enzotib> aggiungiamo sto trattino
<giovanni86> enzotib: ok nessun output stavolta
<enzotib> giovanni86, grub-editenv list
<giovanni86> nessun output di nuovo
<enzotib> giovanni86, ora dovrebbe avviarsi per timeout, spero, anche se la tastiera non funziona con grub, spero poi che tutto si sistemi
<giovanni86> hum forte, mi salvo i comandi
<giovanni86> enzotib: dovesse funzionare, in pratica finoad ora abbiamo fatto questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1401481/ giusto?
<enzotib> giovanni86, sì
<giovanni86> enzotib: ok allora adesso stacco per fare la prova
<giovanni86_> enzotib: perbacco ha funzionato!
<enzotib> azz
<enzotib> giovanni86_, e poi la tastiera si è attivata?
<giovanni86_> enzotib: grazie, ubuntu è partito e la tastiera funziona
<giovanni86_> enzotib adesso provo a riavviare un'altra volta
<giovanni86_> enzotib: anzi spengo e riaccendo va
<enzotib> e vedi se funziona anche in grub
<giovanni86_> ok vedo se parte il grub
<giovanni86_> enzotib: niente, il grub non viene visualizzato, mi parte direttamente ubuntu
<giovanni86_> come prima del blackout
<enzotib> giovanni86_, ok, tanto non hai altri sistemi, dovresti provare a premere Shift mentre si avvia il pc
<enzotib> oppure può essere che la tastiera non abbia mai funzionato con grub e non te ne sai accordo, dato che partiva da solo
<giovanni86_> enzotib: e ma se avvio il grub e la tastiera non va non mi ci trovo bloccato di punto e accapo?
<enzotib> giovanni86_, se non va non sentirà nemmeno lo Shift
<giovanni86_> adesso funziona tutto, io mi fermere qui quasi quasi... :P
<enzotib> giovanni86_, anch'io, ma conservati i comandi se ti ricapita
<giovanni86_> beh lo f2 per entrare el bios lo sente però
<giovanni86_> si si salvati
<giovanni86_> ogni tanto ho dei blackout qui a casa
<giovanni86_> senti ma già che ci sono
<enzotib> giovanni86_, comprati un UPS economico, allora
<enzotib> almeno per avere il tempo di spegnere correttamente
<giovanni86_> sto cercando di aprire irc con pidgin: per entrare su ubuntu-it quale server devo usare?
<giovanni86_> un "UPS"
<giovanni86_> mi informerò
<enzotib> giovanni86_, irc.ubuntu.com porta 8001
<giovanni86_> davero??
<giovanni86_> adesso cerco meglio ma non avevo trovato la stanza...
<enzotib> è uno dei tanti server di freenode
<enzotib> giovanni86_, ubuntu-it con il # davanti
<giovanni86> enzotib: fatto!
<giovanni86> enzotib: grazie di tutto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzotib> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià enzotib
<giovanni86> enzotib: eccomi qui di nuovo
<giovanni86> enzotib: sembrava funzionare tutto a meraviglia, ma ho paura che questo benedetto blackout abbia fatto dei danni
<giovanni86> il pc ha cominciato a fare dei rumori strani, come dei forti clcik, impaurito l'ho spento
<giovanni86> quando l'ho riacceso mi da una schermata tutta nera, come se fossi nel termnale
<giovanni86> mi chiede login e password di ubintu
<giovanni86> dopodiché mi ritrovo in giovanni@giovanni-k8upgrade-nf3:ondina$
<enzotib> giovanni86, la rete c'é?
<giovanni86> come faccio a tornare alla solita interfaccia grafica?
<giovanni86> hum, non ne ho idea!
<giovanni86> sono sull'altro pc ora
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo apt-get update
<giovanni86> lodo da quello schermo nero come un terminale?
<enzotib> sì
<giovanni86> sembra proprio il terminale anche  caratteri sono gli stessi solo che prende tutto lo schermo
<giovanni86> ùma che succede secondo te??
<giovanni86> ora do il comando
<giovanni86> l'output è infinito
<giovanni86> non so come potrò postarlo
<giovanni86> ancora sta scrivendo
<enzotib> giovanni86, voglio solo sapere se dà errori oppure no
<giovanni86> ok
<giovanni86> per ora no
<enzotib> giovanni86, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<giovanni86> impossibile connettersi a archive.getdeb.net
<giovanni86> impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice
<giovanni86> saranno ignorati oppure usati quelli vecchi
<giovanni86> ecco ha dato questi errori
<giovanni86> cmq ha finito
<giovanni86> do l'altro comando?
<giovanni86> non sarà un po' drastica come cosa?
<giovanni86> se provassi semplicemente a dare "ubuntu-desktop" non si avvierebbe gnome fallback eh?
<giovanni86> io avevo gnome fallback
<giovanni86> hum
<giovanni86> che fare?
<jester-> giovanni86: quale de usare lo scegli alla schermata di login
<giovanni86> jester-: fantastico ma quindi devo dare sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop?
<jester-> giovanni86: gai présente la schemata dove mette user a pass per accedere?
<giovanni86> jester-: si ma quella schermata non mi parte. c'è stato un black out e il pc ha cominciato  afare strani problemi. l'ultima è che all'avvio mi ritrovo in un gigantesco terminale, una schermata tutta nera con solo i comandi
<jester-> giovanni86: eh facciamo finta che sia stato il balck out,  parti in ricovery e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<jester-> se non parte reinstalla che ramo prima
<jester-> famo*
<giovanni86> va bene, effettivamente non so se la responsabilità è il blackout
<giovanni86> il pc è un po' vecchio
<giovanni86> come faccio a partire in recovery?
<jester-> giovanni86: più che il pc vecchio è l'user che fa casini
<giovanni86> non so cos'è l'user
<jester-> giovanni86: sarebbe la modalità ripristino al menu grub
<cristian_c> user = utente
<giovanni86> ah dici io?
<jester-> giovanni86: tu sei user=utente
<giovanni86> ah ok probabile ma non ci ho mai fatto nulla di strano
<giovanni86> al menu grub non mi funziona la tastiera
<giovanni86> e quindi non ho modo di selezionare nulla
<jester-> =quello che usa cannibalizza e poi da la colpa al balckuou o all'arginamento. è un classico
<giovanni86> cos'è l'arginamento?
<giovanni86> ok forse ho fatto dei casini io
<jester-> giovanni86: devi abilitare usb legacy nel bios o la tastiera usb no funza
<giovanni86> ah! non lo sapevo
<giovanni86> ok allora riavvio vado nel bios e abilito questa usb ora proov
<giovanni86> boh
<giovanni86> ho riavviato e non sono riuscito a prmeere in tempo per il bios e mi è entrato in ubuntu come se nulla fosse accaduto
<giovanni86> meglio così
<giovanni86> grazie jester
<ErVito> jester-: LOL?
<jester-> ErVito: te vist?
<jester-> te ghe la cerchet a vuna e te la da l'altra
<ErVito> jester-: massì, misteri dell'informatica :D
<jester-> l'importante è averla, la ubuntu
<ErVito> la prima regola dell'informatico è sempre la migliore: "riavvia e vedi cosa succede"
<jester-> control alt canc lo hanno inventato apposta
<jester-> uno che lavorava in ms per rompersi le balle a schiasciare il butun
<ErVito> lol
<quatar> Ciao a tutti! Per ora due domande :) 1) Questa guida [ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI ] è aggiornata e sicura? 2) la LTS va bene su UEFI o ci sono degli importanti miglioramenti successivi per quanto riguarda il booting?
<quatar> (p.s. io voglio ottenere un dual boot con win 8)
<jester-> quatar: se nel wiki dovrebbe essere testata LTS o non deve avere il supporto e pare lo abbia solo la 64 bit
<quatar> sì ma anche 12.04 64 bit, no?
<jester-> quatar: parla di ubuntu a 64 bit
<jester-> quatar: basta provare
<quatar> jester-, tuttavia qui dice https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI >= 12.10
<quatar> aproposito...
<quatar> ma usare Wubi? io non l'ho mai fatto... ma il risultato è lo stesso di installare *davvero* ubuntu?
<jester-> quatar: non ho ancora avuto occasione di aver a che fare con efi/uefi ma se non provi non puoi risolvere
<quatar> siccome non è il mio pc, preferivo non far essere la mia amica la prima beta-tester!
<jester-> quatar: regalagli un pc con normale bios
<jester-> regalale*
<quatar> eh, il dann è fatto già!
<quatar> bah, vado a pranzo... avrò bisogno di energie per questa installazione!
<quatar> grazie comunque
<DD3my> buongiorno a tutti :)
<Ny0> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 e la scheda di rete
<Ny0> non la riconosce
<Ny0> sapreste darmi una mano?
<nicotano> salve
<jackbrownhf> ciao
<jackbrownhf> nicotano: sei esperto?
<jackbrownhf> c'è qqualcuno esperto?
<nicotano> jackbrownhf,  esponi il problema, chi sa e vuole ti risponde
<jackbrownhf> nicotano: ho problemi con KGpg e gnugpg
<jackbrownhf> nicotano: dovrei secondo me installarli da 0 usando i source o qualcosa
<nicotano> jackbrownhf, hai letto sul wiki ?
<jackbrownhf> nicotano: non penso mi sia di aiuto
<nicotano> jackbrownhf,  aspetta che ci sia qualcuno che ne capisce
<jackbrownhf> ok nicotano
<jackbrownhf> nicotano: cmq riguarda il  funzionamento del programma che non si  installa a dovere quindi pensavo che un utente esperto potesse aiutarmi anche se non conosce il programma dettagliatamente
<nicotano> jackbrownhf, se installi da synaptic o con apt-get install hai problemi ?
<jackbrownhf> nicotano: si
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, perché dovresti installarli da sorgenti, a che ti servono?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: prendo le versioni ultime
<enzotib> gnupg è nei repo
<jackbrownhf> enzo
<jackbrownhf> si ma non funge
<enzotib> ma quando mai
<jackbrownhf> forse perchè ho ubuntu 12.04 (mint 11 )
<enzotib> !chat | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, qui non si dà supporto a mint
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: vabbè era generale come supporto grazie lo stesso
<dimitri> salve.... ho un problemone che non riesco a risolvere. qualsiasi file copio la copia ha la data del momento della copia e non quella del file
<dimitri> come risolvo ?
<quatar> non è normale?
<dimitri> sto uscendo pazzo da giorni
<dimitri> credevo fosse il disco ntfs
<dimitri> e l'ho riformattato ext4
<dimitri> addirittura ho installatto ubuntu one e attivato su una cartella
<dimitri> mi copia tutti i files ma la data mette quella di oggi
<quatar> guarda ho appena fatto "touch a" ...[aspetto un minuto] ... "cp a b" e poi "ls -lrt"
<quatar> e mi risultano creati in due minuti diversi
<quatar> ma mi sembra anche giusto!
<quatar> fosse un "mv" dovrebbe preservare le date
<enzotib> dimitri, cp -a
<quatar> ma un cp non preserva!
<dimitri> io parlo di fare copia e incolla di una cartella con migliaia di files non posso averli in destinazione tutti ad oggi
<enzotib> oppure --preserve=timestamps
<dimitri> enzotib, non è possibile che sta cosa si debba fare da cp
<dimitri> sto parlando che sballa tutto
<enzotib> non è possibile?
<dimitri> sballa dropbox, ubuntuone e la lista è lunga
<dimitri> appunto
<enzotib> dimitri, cp -a
<dimitri> non è possibile
<enzotib> ripeto
<dimitri> enzotib, forse non ci capiamo....... se copio una cartella e la incollo debbo avere le stesse date non posso sempre fare cp -a
<quatar> se tagli e incolli è vero
<enzotib> dimitri, è così che funziona. punto.
<quatar> se copi e incolli non è vero a meno che non fai una delle opzioni che ti ha detto enzotib
<dimitri> ho capito che cp -a lo fa ma a me serve che lo faccia il sistema come è corretto che sia
<quatar> dimitri, "come è corretto che sia" !?!?
<enzotib> dimitri, chi lo dice che è corretto?
<enzotib> la copia è un nuovo file, creato in quel momento
<dimitri> quatar, se tu copi una cartella con 10 file uno per ogni giorno dal 1 al 10 gennaio nella copia i files sarannao dal 1 al 10 gennaio non tutti al 10 gennaio
<enzotib> potrei dirti che è corretto che abbia una nuova data
<dimitri> enzotib, ma stai dando di matto ?
<enzotib> non credo
<quatar> dimitri, rispetta gli altri utenti
<dimitri> perchè tu quando copi un file cambi data ?
<enzotib> abbandono la discussione, mi pare poco interessante
<dimitri> cerrco di risolvere da solo
<dimitri> grazie lo stesso
<enzotib> aggiungo solo che il file manager di sicuro non utilizza cp
<enzotib> ma funzioni di sistema, che possono essere C, python o quello che è
<dimitri> enzotib, forse non mi sono spiegato..... se uso ubuntu 11.04 va bene
<dimitri> dopo l'installazione di 12.10 fa questa cosa qui
<enzotib> se tutti sono d'accordo a comportarsi così, significa che ma maggioranza ritiene che sia giusto
<dimitri> indi credo sia un prob
<quatar> no effettivamente googlando "ubuntu copy preserve timestamp nautilus" si vede che c'è un gran gruppo di persone
<enzotib> ok, apri un bug
<dimitri> evidentemente non ho fatto capire il problema
<quatar> che richiede quesa feature
<quatar> sia come bug sia come proposta
<quatar> tuttavia anche a me pare sensato che nel copia-incolla (non nel taglia incolla, ma nel copia-incolla!) i file abbiano una nuova data,
<quatar> Comunque, permettetemi di aprire un altro thread...
<quatar> ho in qualche modo rotto la grafica del mio sistema!
<quatar> accendo e ottengo il terminale
<enzotib> quatar, in seguito a cosa?
<quatar> e con Ctrl+Alt+f7 non ho che messaggi vecchi
<quatar> che non so interpretare
<quatar> enzotib, ho seguito (forse troppo ingenuamente) i consigli di qui: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2680/solved-wired-connection-eth0-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04
<quatar> rendendomi tristemente conto durante il sudo make install che mi stava installando dei kernel
<quatar> e altra roba pesante..
<quatar> ho anche fatto make uninstall sperando di tornare a regime
<quatar> invece nulla
<enzotib> quatar, all'avvio, da grub, non puoi scegliere un kernel vecchio?
<dimitri> io credo che se copi un file lo copi in tutto (data creazione, modifica, contenuto)
<quatar> enzotib, no..
<dimitri> perchè cambiare la data della modifica se non lo hai modificato ?
<quatar> dimitri, in alcuni casi ha senso come dici tu
<quatar> in altri ha senso com'è di default
<dimitri> addirittura se apri un file in lettura e non lo modifichi la data di modifica resta la data dell'ultima modifica non quella di oggi
<enzotib> quatar, cioè non hai altri kernel precedenti?
<quatar> infatti almeno per via testuale il default è modificabile
<quatar> enzotib, il sistema è stato isntallato una mezz'oretta fa
<quatar> e tu mi dirai, enzotib, reinstallalo da capo, a sto punto!
<enzotib> quatar, e perché hai fatto sta procedura?
<quatar> (perché non mi vede eth0)
<dimitri> quatar, faccio un esempio per capirsi. Ogni giorno fai un file con le tue note e la data è quella della sera che chiudi il file. se hai 365 file nella directory 2012 perchè cambiare la data se la metti su uan pennetta ?
<quatar> io lo reinstallerei anche da capo ma ho MOOLTA paura di danneggiarel'instabile equilibrio che ho trovato con UEFI
<quatar> dimitri, infatti in quel caso (cioè quello in cui tu usi l'informazione per ragioni di archivio e tracciabilità), userei il preserve=timestamp
<dimitri> quatar, ma da sempre quando ho copiato ha fatto così
<dimitri> ho files copiati da 12 anni in vari pc e tutti hanno matenuto la data di ultima modifica
<dimitri> ora li stavo mettendo in una nuova installazione e sono tutti 1 dic 2012
<quatar> ma se è un passaggio una tantum perché non lo fai davvero in testuale?
<dimitri> il bello che i sw di syncronizzazzione impazziscono
<quatar> enzotib, ti è venuta qualche idea? Reinstallo? Hai mai reinstallato un sistema su UEFI?
<enzotib> quatar, mai usato uefi
<dimitri> quatar, non è un prob farlo da terminale... il prob  che impazzisce dropbox, ubuntu one e immagina tu cosa altro
<quatar> ma se le stesse cose le hai anche su dropbox
<quatar> perché avresti usato una pennina!?
<dimitri> i due ubuntu one giocano a ping pong con le date
<quatar> cioè il syncing automatico dovrebbe essere alternativo al backup fisico!
<dimitri> perchè copiare via dropbox 30 gb ci vuole 2 giorni con la rete ci metto 5 min
<quatar> enzotib, :(
<enzotib> !info krusader
<ubot-it> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0~beta1+git76+de1ea35-1.1 (quantal), package size 3006 kB, installed size 9769 kB
<enzotib> dimitri, krusader dovrebbe avere la feature che cerchi, anche se non so in quale meandro
<enzotib> vabbè, è andato
<quatar> un po' agitatino, il ragazzo
<enzotib> la richiesta non era totalmente insensata, dato che pare che nautilus così facesse in precedenti versioni
<enzotib> ma di qui a dire che questo DEVE essere il solo comportamente corretto, mi pare un po' troppo
<quatar> e anche che tu stessi dando di matto :)
<quatar> via, anche da #ubuntu non arrivano risposte, mi pare. Vado a reinstallare... semmai durante il reinstall chiederò qualche consiglio ancora qui
<NESSuno> Ciao a tutt@, vorrei installare due distribuzioni GNU/Linux sulla mia macchina. Nell'installare il primo SO ho lasciato la partizione /boot separata. Posso condividere questa partizione con l'altro?
<NESSuno> Grazie come sempre di qualunque aiuto!
<enzotib> NESSuno, io eviterei
<NESSuno> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> pensa che grub mette i suoi file in /boot/grub, e se le due distro usavo versioni di grub diverse, che succede?
<NESSuno> quindi semplicemente installo il secondo sistema non installando GRUB2 e poi aggiorno GRUB2 dal primo sistema installato e il gioco è fatto?
<enzotib> sì, o viceversa
<enzotib> cioè installi grub sul secondo e ti vede anche il primo
<NESSuno> senza dover rimuovere il GRUB2 dal primo sistema oppure è meglio se poi lo elimino in modo che quando aggiorna il kernel non faccia confusione?
<enzotib> NESSuno, non fa confusione, perché quando aggiorni un kernel viene eseguito update-grub che modifica solo grub.cfg, ma l'MBR non viene cambiato
<NESSuno> enzotib: ok grazie del chiarimento...
<enzotib> NESSuno, un'ultima cosa
<enzotib> se aggiorni il kernel sul sistema che non gestisce l'MBR, per visualizzarlo nel menu di grub dovrai fare update-grub anche sull'altro sistema
<NESSuno> ok comunque al massimo mi risulta il kernel vecchio o proprio non funziona?
<enzotib> il vecchio
<NESSuno> male di nulla :)
<ZZ7> ciao, come faccio in ambiente unity 12.04 a modificare un comando di applicazione? tipo alacarte in gnome. grazie
<ZZ7> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> ZZ7: un metodo manuale è quello di copiare il corrispondente file .desktop da /usr/share/applications in ~/.local/share/applications
<enzotib> e modificare la copia
<ZZ7> grazie era solo per sapere se ero nel lag dell'oblìo...
<ZZ7> ok ci provo
<enzotib> se la seconda dir non ce l'hai, la crei prima
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> mi servirebbe na mano per capire come forwardare una porta con iptables su un determinato ip.. sono confuso e paciocco con le regole.. ufw va bene lo stess
<enzotib> naxil: il tuo pc fa da gateway per altri pc?
<naxil> si
<enzotib> naxil: ma gli altri la rete da dove la prendono, da un router?
<enzotib> via wireless?
<naxil> no da ethernet card pci e una interna
<naxil> niente router
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> torno tra un attimo
<naxil> ok
<mauro> buona sera
<naxil> enzotib,  scrivi il mio nick quando torni
<Guest10750> buona sera, volevo sapere se con ubuntu e nvidia 540M sia possibile abilitare l'otuput HDMI
<naxil> Guest10750,  io ne ho una molto piu vecchia sul portatile e funziona alla grande
<Guest10750> e su questo non ci piove :D
<Guest10750> il problema è che queste nuove schede nvidia hanno na tecnologia particolare
<naxil> i nuovi driver nvidia usciti due settimane fa sono per la tua e la mia scheda..
<naxil> controlla cmq sul sito
<Guest10750> ...provo a vedere
<naxil> cmq che tecnologia hanno?
<Guest10750> grazie
<naxil> fermo fermo.. resta qui.. ci sara sicuraente qualcuno piu ferrato..
<Guest10750> naxil, si chiama Optimus
<Guest10750> praticamente sono due schede video, una integrata intel e una dedicata nvidia
<naxil> azz
<Guest10750> praticamente la nvidia entra in gioco solo quando serve
<naxil> ma scusa.. la serie M non e' MOBILE?
<Guest10750> si
<naxil> un netbook con due schede videooo??? L'ho viste tute
<Guest10750> proprio per questo c'è Omptimus
<Guest10750> quando non serve l'accellerazione 3D
<naxil> che senzo ha?
<Guest10750> usa la intel integrata
<Guest10750> così risparmi batteria
<enzotib> naxil, ma già fai da nat con iptables
<Guest10750> quando ti serve il 3D si attiva la nvidia
<naxil> come?
<naxil> Guest10750,  ma DOWNCLOCCKARE la scheda video fino a renderla come una 4mb vesa nooooo???
<Guest10750> mmm non so di cosa parli :D
<Guest10750> comunque a me fondamentalmente mi serve l'output hdmi perchè ci devo lavorare
<Guest10750> e volevo sapere se funzionava o no
<Guest10750> altrimenti non ci perdo nemmeno il tempo
<naxil> enzotib,  ci sono
<naxil> parla
<enzotib> naxil, ma già fai da nat con iptables
<enzotib> o usi ufw
<naxil> Guest10750,  senti non lo so.. logicamente sara ragionato il fatto che l'uscita hdmi e' per tutte e due le schede? senno che fai? come la attivi a gioco / programma gia partito?
<naxil> se attacchi il cavo hdmi sicuramente riesci a fare teamview
<Guest10750> il cavo hdmi è attaccato
<naxil> *twinview
<Guest10750> ma non so come provare a vedere se funziona
<Guest10750> dalle impostazioni dello schermo non trovo niente
<naxil> devi andare nelle opzioni dello schermo
<naxil> e attivare il secondo monitor
<ZZ7> enzotib: brutte notizie il file .desktop in /usr/share/application non esiste. andando a sbirciare ho trovato tutte le icone lì... il file .desktop non esiste manco in ~/.local/share/application. provo a modificare tramite l'icona in /usr/share/applications?
<naxil> devi anche fare reflash e accendere la tv su hdmi
<enzotib> ZZ7, spiegami cosa devi modificare di preciso
<naxil> enzotib, io devo capire na cosa.. ma se faccio UFW DISABLE.. qualsiasi porta --
<naxil> e' accettata^?
<Guest10750> hdmi collegato, tv accesa
<Guest10750> ma niente
<Guest10750> non trovo l'opzione
<ZZ7> enzotib: voglio usare ramdisk su chromium e dovrei modificare una riga di comando per indicargli di usare ramdisk
<ZZ7> naxil: ufw disable
<naxil> Guest10750,  ma hai i driver nvidia installati?
<naxil> ZZ7,  io ho ufw disable
<Guest10750> naxil, credo proprio di si
<naxil> e le connessione sono su SHARE TO OTHER PC
<Guest10750> come posso controllare
<naxil> allora vai sul pannello di controllo nvidi
<Guest10750> oramai è passato del tempo da quando ho configurato tutto
<Guest10750> e non ricordo che driver ho usato
<Guest10750> ..cmq sto scaricando i nuovi
<naxil> sono giusti?? occhio
<Guest10750> si sto scaricando quelli giusti
<ZZ7> naxil: se ufw disable è attivo allora w non c'è bisogno di ufw disable.. qualsiasi porta -- è già disabilitato no?
<enzotib> ZZ7, c'è questo file /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop ?
<ZZ7> enzotib: sì
<ZZ7> copio e modifico quello?
<naxil> ZZ7,  io ho un 'ip che deve Scambiare dati TCP/UDP su due specifiche porte.. come devo fare???????
<naxil> il termine e' FORWARD delle porte sull'ip
<ZZ7> aaah mò ho capito che ce devi fà
<ZZ7> naxil: ufw mettilo in disable e poi devi configurare modem router che hai.
<ZZ7> naxil: apri il browser e scrivi http://numeroiptuorouter/ login e magicamente da lì puoi impostare tcp/udp
<ZZ7> enzotib: avevo malinterpretato io la questione .desktop
<naxil> ehehhe
<naxil> io non ho un router
<naxil> ZZ7,  non ho il router e' questo il problema
<naxil> ho la internet key
<naxil> cmq e' eth2
<naxil> tramite il driver ndis
<naxil> posso aprire a mano ste porte per favore??? NON avendo sto cacchio di router???????? ci sto a diventa matto
<naxil> eth2 (ips) deve fare il forward su 192.168.0.2
<naxil> ma eth2 non e' un router.. e' una stramaledetta penna internet key.. che da pp0 e' diventata eth2 (e' da un po che lo fanno ste penne cosi da essere settate in maniera migliore almeno credo)
<naxil> logicamente questo e' avvenuto dopo l'installazione dei driver propietari
<naxil> fa la stessa cosa anche su windows se da connessione ras si passa a ndis.. mentre su linux e' always ndis
<ZZ7> naxil: usi programmi tipo Transmission?
<naxil> no
<naxil> ho semplicemente.. attaccato un scheda pci eth una e' gia interna al pc desktop.. collegato la pennina e con network manager messe le due schede su shared to other pc
<naxil> per esempio ora ti parlo da un pc remoto
<ZZ7> naxil: ma con winzozz funziona?
<naxil> almeno ditemi come posso dire a sto cacchio di iptables di accettare tutte le porte di sto mondo da remoto..
<naxil> certo che funzikona
<naxil> magari xp fa un po di bizze.. ma 7 chiappa tutto al volo (ipv6 e' su ignore pero)
<ZZ7> purtroppo sulla gestione è un casino. bisogna capire bene tutti i collegamenti e qui il tempo è poco. (nel senso che devo annà via) prova a chiedere sul forum in maniera esaustiva. cmq l'eth2 puoi modificarlo
<naxil> enzotib,  ne sai qualche cosa
<naxil> aleeeeee oooooo
<enzotib> eccomi, scusate
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> e' che devo capire un po di cose.. nbon capisco perche altre porte da 192.168.0.2 si aprono in automatico.. tipo la 9999
<enzotib> ZZ7, sei riuscito a copiare e modificare il file?
<ZZ7> enzotib: si ho fatto tutto da terminale
<ZZ7> enzotib: adesso modifico la riga exec... meglio copiarlo prima nè?
<ZZ7> cristian_c: lol che è?
<cristian_c> ZZ7, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOL
<enzotib> ZZ7, infatti di ho detto di modificare la copia
<naxil> niente via.. vado a compra le sigarette.. un ci capisco na mazza..
<naxil> ci si vede dopo
<ZZ7> enzotib: scusa ma ho proprio malinterpretato il primo messaggio... alla terza malinterpretazione partono i caffè gratis... giuro
<ZZ7> cristian_c: e facci ride pure a noi... no?
<ZZ7> enzotib: riapro il browser... ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<omega726> Buongiorno a tutti, sono giunto qui dalla pagina di supporto perchè ho un problemino con ubuntu 12.04
<omega726> l'ho installato su un vecchio Amilo M1424
<omega726> va bene solo che vorrei fargli riconoscere la VGA
<omega726> ATI 9700SE
<omega726> ho visto che ci sono mille discussioni a riguardo solo che mi è sembrato di capire che sono tutte molto vcchi e non più valide
<cristian_c> omega726, parli del wiki?
<omega726> sapreste aiutarmi?
<omega726> guarda ho googlato per ore
<cristian_c> omega726, ma il sistema parte?
<omega726> il sistema funziona benissimo scrivo da li)
<omega726> solo che volevo far riconoscre la scheda e usarla al meglio
<enzotib> il modo giusto per rompere tutto
<dod> la stai usando al meglio
<omega726> se ora guardo sotto le info
<dod> il supporto l'han passato ai legacy per quella scheda. in pratica devi usare gli open.
<omega726> ma dove li trovo?
<dod> di converso se vuoi provare una vecchissima versione di ubuntu per metterci dei vecchi driver proprietari ammesso che li trovi le prestazioni saranno peggiori.
<cristian_c> omega726, riscontri particolari problemi?
<dod> sono installati di default gli open. la scheda ubuntu la riconosce e gia' usa i driver open per farla andare.
<omega726> no beh non voglio rovinarmi la vita sia chiaro, il sistema funge e anche bene (con i dovuti limiti di anzianita della macchina)
<cristian_c> appunto
<omega726> volevo solo, già che l'ho fatto, completare l'opera
<cristian_c> ?
<dod> meglio di cosi' non puo' andare. credici.
<omega726> il sistema non da problemi ma non credo possa essere sfruttatat l'accelerazione hardware in questo modo quando possibile/necessario
<dod> gli open supportano il 3d anche se non so dirti in che misura.
<cristian_c> omega726, glxinfo | grep render
<omega726> ah ok
<omega726> ora è tutto più chiaro
<dod> in caso contrario ubuntu non ti sarebbe neanche partito con il desktop che usa ora.
<omega726> Ah chiarissimo...pensavo facesse una roba alla windows con driver generici giusto per visualizzare e poi dovevi arrangiarti tu per i driver giusti
<dod> no
<dod> non fa' alla windows.
<cristian_c> omega726, che cosa risponde il comando?
<omega726> adesso provo
<omega726> dice che il programma non è installato ma che è possibile farlo con ecc ecc
<omega726> sto installando
<omega726> dice
<omega726> direct rendering: yes
<omega726> opengl renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350
<dod> visto?
<omega726> direi che la scheda video è riconosciuta dal sistema
<omega726> e funzionante
<dod> e 3d attivato.
<omega726> vi ringrazio per l'aiuto
<omega726> siete stati davvero gentili
<omega726> vi auguro una buona serata
<dod> anche a te
<ZZ7> domanda: un mese fà aggiornai il kernel al 3.2.0-33-generic-pae e mi si riavviava con una schermata nera e stop. per un novello come me ho preferito formattare. visto che ora ho aggiornato al kernel lowlatency 3.2.0-33 avrò lo stesso problema? se sì come posso rimuovere il nuovo kernel senza formattare? sudo apt-get purge kernel lowlatency etc etc lo potrei fare da cd live?
<enzotib> ZZ7, ma perché low latency?
<ZZ7> enzotib: mi serve per applicazioni audio
<ZZ7> registrare in multitraccia etc
<ZZ7> enzotib: lo consigliano, perchè nelle applicazioni audio ha una latenza minore... che dite?
<enzotib> ZZ7, puoi sempre sistemare da livecd se non va
<dod> ZZ7  dimenticati del low latency
<enzotib> basta che tu abbia un kernel che va, e puoi sceglierlo al boot senza nemmeno ricorrere al livecd
<ZZ7> dod: motivo?
<dod> ZZ7 dimenticatelo completamente fai conto che non esiste. il generic attuale e' perfetto anche per le applicazioni audio.
<ZZ7> dod: allora lo rimuovo subito prima di riavviare
<dod> ZZ7 torno adesso dalla riprova con un kernel lowlatency e va' peggio del generic
<dod> se lo hai messo dal gestore pacchetti di li lo rimuovi.
<ZZ7> dod: faccio tutto da terminale
<ZZ7> lo elimino da lì
<dod> come ti pare. apt va' bene.
<dod> uso una m-audio usb con il generic e non ho latenza. lowlatency nessun miglioramento. ti peggiora tutto il resto pero'.
<ZZ7> dod: ne parlano bene, nessuno parla mai dei contro.
<dod> sposti un file di 2gb a meno di un mib/s invece che a 63.
<ZZ7> mi chiedevo come mai allora non lo installavano di default in distro audio dedicate
<vito--> ciao, stavo provando da live ubuntu mini 10.04, come faccio ad avviare la grafica?
<dod> ZZ7 per chiacchere bisogna spostarsi in chat. qui solo supporto.
<dod> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ZZ7> dod: ok grazie mille. era solo una delucidazione.
<vito--> si ferma ubuntu@ubuntu e non parte nè con startx nè con gdm..
<dod> ZZ7 in genere chi fa' audio non ha un pc poco potente ed il kernel generic attuale non e' come quello di due anni fa'. ce la fa' ed abbonda
<andrew892> salve a tutti, ho problemi con ubuntu server e sendmail, non riesco a configurarlo per ricevere mail. riesco ad inviarle ma non a riceverle. ho letto che bisogna autorizzare i vari domini ma non riesco a trovare la voce e il file di configurazione, qualcuno può darmi una mano? grazie
<dod> vito-- nella minimal il desktop non c'e'.
<dod> se la installi poi ci installi anche il desktop
<dod> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale   come si evince dalla guida.
<vito--> ah..allora potri installare gnome oppure qualcosa di + leggero visto che lo stò provando su  acer aspire zg5 (praticamente quello con 512 mega e 8 Gb si ssd?
<dod> vito-- se leggi la guida in fondo ti dice come installare lxde
<vito--> in fondo dove? e posso installarlo su chiave usb?
<andrew892> salve a tutti, ho problemi con ubuntu server e sendmail, non riesco a configurarlo per ricevere mail. riesco ad inviarle ma non a riceverle. ho letto che bisogna autorizzare i vari domini ma non riesco a trovare la voce e il file di configurazione, qualcuno può darmi una mano? grazie
<andrew892> vabbeh, passerò più tardi
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<naxil> sono tornato
<naxil> ho sempre lo stesso problema.. forward di porte tramite iptables da eth2 a un ip
<signornessuno> ciao
<signornessuno> qualcuno mi aiuta a configuare delle cuffie bluethoot?
<unoche> ciao, non mi funziona il microfono sul pannello frontale, ho già settato i volumi su alsamixer e switcho l'audio su impostazioni>audio da uscita analogica a cuffie analogiche. l'audio sul pannello frontale va ma il microfono no, che potrei fare? (fra parentesi la vecchia cara impostazione audio full-duplex dove è finita?)
<alessandro_> Buonasera a tutti. Vorrei installare ubuntu 12.10 su una macchina virtuale. Ho provato ad installarlo su Oracle VM Virtualbox. L'installazione procede bene fino al riavvio. Dopo tale passaggio, la macchina virtuale si accende e riesco a visualizzare solo lo sfondo desktop, senza nessuna barra o iocona. Da cosa potrebbe dipendere? cosa dovrei fare? Eventualmente sapreste consigliarmi una buona macchina virtuale?
<Peace-> unoche: puo essere che linucs non supporti pienamente la tua scheda audio
<Peace-> alessandro_: alessa' va che ci sono due virtualbox
<unoche> Peace con la 11.04 funzionava il microfono sul frontale...
<Peace-> unoche: eh appunto driver farlocco
<Peace-> alessandro_: ce sta la virtuabox ose e non ose
<unoche> Peace no lo avevo settato
<Peace-> !virtualbox | alessandro_ tie' alessa'
<ubot-it> alessandro_ tie' alessa': http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<massy> alessandro_: meglio di virtualbox non ce ne,
<unoche> Peace qui sulla 12.04 dov'è l'impostazione audio analogico full-duplex???
<alessandro_> grazie mille
<Peace-> unoche: usi unity ?
<unoche> Peace yes
<Peace-> unoche: mi spiace non lo uso ,  uso kde forse qualcun altro ti puo dare unamano
<unoche> Peace si, 3 ore di google...
<Peace-> unoche: mi spiace , cmq in linea di massima devi determinare la tua scheda audio
<unoche> alsamixer la vede a posto
<Peace-> unoche: dopo di che provare a modificare o aggiungere una linea su alsaconf
<Peace-> unoche: si guarda è capitato anche a me che il microfono non fosse addirittura visto
<Peace-> quindi dovevi modificare un parametro
<Peace-> vediamo se trovo la mia vecchia guida
<Peace-> unoche: è un portatile ?
<unoche> Peace no desktop
<Peace-> unoche: cat /proc/asound/pcm
<Peace-> unoche: va che non ho tutta la serata eh
<unoche> Peace http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402523/
<Peace-> vediamolo
<Peace-> unoche: dai anche questo cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep -i codec
<unoche> Peace- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402525/
<Peace-> mmm
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, col nuovo gnome3 e le shell extension come si fa a togliere quel coso che esce se passi col mouse nella parte bassa dello schermo? è fastidiosissimo
<Peace-> unoche: dai questo     lspci | grep -i Audio
<Peace-> unoche: e se fai anche una schermata di alsamixer ...
<unoche> Peace ok
<unoche> Peace http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402528/   http://imagebin.org/237818
<naxil> MoL0ToV, se ci premi col destro sopra esce le proprieta.. e puoi metterlo fisso
<Peace-> unoche: ah è una ati
<unoche> Peace l'analogico è sulla MB Gigabyte, il digitale è sulla ati hd 4830 (?)
<unoche> Peace- la schermata di alsamixer è dell'audio integrato sulla MB
<unoche> Peace- vuoi la schermata di alsamixer del digitale?
<Peace-> unoche: e quella che non funziona qual è ?
<unoche> Peace- il microfono frontale (connettore con cavo dalla MB per il front panel)...
<Peace-> quindi non è quello digitale
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> in problema qui è che ci sono due scheda audio
<unoche> Peace- mai usate le uscite digitali
<Peace-> ok allora quellac eh non va è la mbgigasticaz ?
<unoche> Peace- si, ma l'analogica sta funzionando e su 11.04 funzionava il microfono sul front panel
<Peace-> unoche: allora  Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) questa qui dovrebbe essere il cazzillo tuo
<unoche> Peace- per quello che mi ricordo sulla 11.04 si settava tutto da alsmixer  e impostazioni>audio
<Peace-> unoche: giusto per sapere hai provato a dare
<Peace-> unoche: alsamixer -V all ?
<Peace-> si puo settare piu roba vedi qualche cosa ?
<Peace-> unoche: cmq è un problema di driver
<Peace-> questo è il file da modificare eventualmente sudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Peace-> unoche: ^ leggi su
<Peace-> unoche: le impostazioni da aggiungere sono di questo tipo     options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo position_fix=0     QUESTO È UN ESEMPIO
<signornessuno> smiroldo
<unoche> Peace- su impostazioni>audio prima c'era la possibilità anche di settare la scheda analogica su audio full-duplex(per registrare direttamente l'audio in uscita, ad esempio con audacity) e ora sulla 12.04 dov'è finita stà impostazione???
<Peace-> unoche: guarda non saprei su unity , ti ripeto io uso kde , cmq a me puzza di driver audio mal settato è un bug
<Peace-> unoche: le cose che puoi fare sono due o aspetti che qualcuno che usa unity ti risponda ma per me al 80% è il driver
<Peace-> unoche: e per risolvere sempre al 80% devi cambiare quel file che ti ho indicato io
<Peace-> unoche: questo file   /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz  contiene i parametri che potresti provare per la tua scheda
<unoche> Peace- li usavo per settare l'audio quando andava a scatti, mai avuto bisogno di quei settagi per il mircofono
<Peace-> unoche: ok
<unoche> *settaggi per il microfono
<Peace-> fai come vuoi
<unoche> Peace- ravno un pò e ti faccio sapere, grazie per ora :)
<unoche> Peace- la presa microfono posteriore sembra funzionare, la barra si muove quando parlo nella finestra impostazioni>audio>ingresso analogico.....il problema è che non lo riproduce (c'è bisogno dell'impostazione audio analogico full-duplex???)
<Peace-> unoche: eh guarda purtroppo non saprei piu assisterti
<Peace-> io unity non lo uso :D mi fa cagare
<unoche> Peace- mai visto niente di meglio di compiz
<unoche> Peace- ne Aero ne iCosi
<Peace-> eh vabbe io uso kde
<unoche> Peace- Kde è per gli spartani
<Peace-> boh
<unoche> :)
<Peace-> a me funziona tutto
<unoche> Peace- o le schede grafiche integrate con 128mb
<Peace-> unoche: sara da spartani ma ... http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/01/plasma-desktopg31778.png
<Peace-> la mia scheda è da 128mb intel 945gn
<Peace-> gm*
<drugantibus> come si fa a configurare il pc in modo da essere controllato in remoto tramite vnc viewer?
<Peace-> drugantibus: usi kde?
<drugantibus> no
<Peace-> allora non lo so
<drugantibus> ok grazie comunque...
<drugantibus> ..qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<unoche> drugantibus remote desktop fra: 1(PC-PC)  2(PC-smartphone) 3(ubuntu-ubuntu) 4(ubuntu-windows) ?
<unoche> 5(ubuntu-android)
<drugantibus> 2: pc-smartphone(android)
<drugantibus> ubuntu -android
<drugantibus> su android ho installato appunto: vnc viewer
<unoche> drugantibus che gestore ADSL hai?
<drugantibus> alice
<unoche> drugantibus quidi IP fisso
<drugantibus> no...credo di no..
<unoche> drugantibus la rogna più grossa sono i firewall di mezzo, devi essere sicuro che le porte siano aperte
<drugantibus> mmm..che casino..
<unoche> drugantibus poi dall'esterno dovresti trovare l'IP di ubuntu
<unoche> drugantibus nel caso lo lasci acceso controlli l?IP prima di uscire e te lo appunti
<drugantibus> mi ricordo che si doveva configurare in strumenti di sistema: desktop remoto...ma nn c'è piu'..
<Peace-> drugantibus: devi aprire le porte che vengono usate per consentire il trafficointernet in quelle porte
<Peace-> e basta
<Peace-> una volta impostate devi settare il programma ora su kde c'è un programma basato su inviti
<Peace-> su unity sara lo stesso
<unoche> drugantibus apt-get install xrdp
<unoche> drugantibus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8rexqfZvMk
<dell> ciao a tutti
<dell> avrei bisogno di un aiuto gentilmente
<dell> io sono sara
<dell> magari mi aiutate
<dell> ho problemi quando digito sudp apt-get update
<enzotib> !aiuto | dell
<ubot-it> dell: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> dell, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dell> non so cosa  è pastebin
<dell> scusa
<dell> metto l'errore
<dell> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/main Translation-it_IT
<dell> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/multiverse Translation-it_IT
<dell> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/restricted Translation-it_IT
<dell> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/universe Translation-it_IT
<dell> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com quantal-updates/main Translation-it_IT
<FloodBotIt1> dell: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dell> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com quantal-updates/main Translation-it
<enzotib> dell, ma che cappio!
<enzotib> dell, ti ho indicato il pastebin, prova a leggere quello che ti si scrive
<dell> ho fatto
<dell> non so che succede
<enzotib> dell, e metti qui il link
<dell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402702/
<enzotib> dell, e qual è il problema?
<dell> che mi ignora delle cose prima tutto scorreva bene
<enzotib> dell, non dovresti usare i proposed, possono fare danni
<enzotib> dell, non è un errore
<dell> anche se tolgo tutto=
<dell> come risolvo?
<enzotib> risolvere cosa?
<dell> non deve ignorare nulla come prima
<enzotib> togli i proposed, piuttosto
<dell> se mi aiutate magari
<enzotib> dell, ripeto, non è un errore
<enzotib> significa che non ci sono modifiche
<dell> ok ditemi cosa devo lasciare
<enzotib> dell, lancia software-properties-gtk
<dell> nn uso bene il pc
<dell> il mio ragazzo mi ha rovi8nato tutto
<dell> se mi dici come fare
<dell> ho tolto la spunta a quantal proposed
<enzotib> dell, benissimo
<dell> ma forse sarà xkè è lubuntu
<dell> non ubuntu
<enzotib> sarà cosa?
<dell> uso lubuntu12.10
<dell> non ubuntu
<enzotib> e allora?
<dell> cmq non avevo tali schermate prima
<dell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402730/
<dell> ok grazien lo stesso
<enzotib> dell, ti ripeto per l'ultima volta, non c'è nessun errore, quegli Ign non sono un problema, fregatene e vivi felice
<baribald> register <linuxokey><baribald1@alice.it
<babbalu> ciao a tutti, pc vecchio pero' non riesco a vedere immagini
<krabador> buonasera a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto nel riconfigudare xorg, da 2 riavvii ubuntu 12.10 vuole caricarsi in modalità grafica minima
<mibofra> Ciao krabador , che scheda video è ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, era uscito
<mibofra> notato cristian_c
<mibofra> :D
<kiefer> buona sera a tutti, non ticordo il comando per listare la directory (es /usr/bin/) pagina per pagina vista la dimensione. Grazie per l'attenzione
<enzotib> kiefer, ls -l /usr/bin | less
<kiefer> enzotib: grazie
<anon2012> ho visto il link ma no scarica nulla perche?
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-02
<saldiperi> buongiorno a tutti
<saldiperi> avrei bisogno d'aiuto per ubuntu 12.10
<jackbrownhf> Can anybody help me? My right touchpad buttons does the same as right button, is there a way to remap it ?
<enzotib> !english | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<adam_> ciao, ho un problema con un hard disck, non me lo monta e mi da questo errore http://snag.gy/Ykwy4.jpg
<remix_tj> adam_: fa un controllo disco da windows (scandisk)
<adam_> ma non ho windows
<remix_tj> oppure da linux puoi fare ntfsfix /dev/sdc1
<remix_tj> con sudo davanti
<adam_> provo
<adam_> grazie ora funge, ma per quale motivo mi ha dato quel problema?
<remix_tj> adam_: avrai smontato male il disco
<remix_tj> e c'era il filesystem corrotto
<adam_> grazie mille
<Nessuno> ciao a tutti, ho un problema ce qualcuno ceh mi puo aiutare?
<mibofra> !chiedere | Nessuno
<ubot-it> Nessuno: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<mibofra> !ciao | Nessuno
<ubot-it> Nessuno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mibofra> ;)
<Nessuno> grazie
<Nessuno> io ho un apire one con appena installato l ultima versione di ubuntu credo (12.10)
<Nessuno> mentre prima potevo decidere che versione desktop usare ubuntu one o classica ora non riesco a trovare nulla
<Nessuno> e l interfaccia ubuntu one e troppo rigida
<Davide_G> Nessuno,
<Davide_G> prima quando? che versione utilizzavi precedentemente?
<Nessuno> salve davide
<Nessuno> natty
<Nessuno> su aspire 260d
<Davide_G> nella schermata del login quando premi sull'icona dell'ingranaggio nn ti compaiono gli alti DE?
<Nessuno> si ubuntu e ubuntu 2d . le ho provate entrambe ma l interfaccia rimane semprfe con la barra laterale a scomparsa e il desktop inutilizzabile.
<Nessuno> mentre prima nella versione natty che avevo le ozioni erano in basso in bella vista.
<Davide_G> opzioni in basso?
<Nessuno> si nella versione natty che avevo prima avviavo il pc, sceglievo ubuntu, compariva il log in con sotto allestremo dello schermo compariva una barra delle funzioni tipo lingua tastiera e tipo di avvio e io sceglievo sempre l avvio con interfaccia classica perche aveva il desktop
<Nessuno> tipo windows
<Nessuno> MA ORA NON RIESCO A SCERGLIERE
<Nessuno> e vorrei sapere se ce una soluzione
<Nessuno> ci sei Davide?
<Nessuno> mi puoi aiutare?
<mibofra> ciao
<andrea_> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao mibofra Fetentone andrea_
<andrea_> ciao DD3my
<andrea_> cercavo il canale irc per anonymous
<andrea_> qualuno lo conosce?
<andrea_> ho provato a configurarlo su xchat ma non ci riesco
<Fetentone> DD3my, Ave!
<DD3my> Fetentone, hii man! :D
<nicotano> saluti e buona domenica
<Stalker> ciao a tutti!
<Guest62996> avrei bisogno di aiuto per MTP
<Guest62996> chi è di buon cuore?
<Guest62996> :)
<Guest62996> non riesco a collegare il galaxy nexus ad ubuntu
<Guest62996> o meglio lo riconosce
<Guest62996> ma prima mi dava un errore time out
<Guest62996> ora dopo un bel po di maneggi che non saprei ripetere
<Guest62996> lo riconosce la apre
<Guest62996> ma mi dice che non c'è nulla
<Guest62996> lo vede vuoto
<Guest62996> uso ubuntu 12.10
<Guest62996> da una settimana
<Guest62996> sono un novellino
<enzotib> Guest62996, come è impostato il galaxy?
<Guest62996> mtp
<Guest62996> ho usato gmtp
<Guest62996> ma non funziona
<enzotib> Guest62996, io ho un galaxy S e si può impostare come 1) Samsung Kies, 2) Lettore Multimediale 3) Archiviazione di massa
<Guest62996> ho provato altra roba trovata sul web ma nulla
<enzotib> Guest62996, se il nexus è uguale impostalo come archiviazione di massa
<enzotib> a quel punto lo colleghi e si comporta esattamente come una pendrive
<Guest62996> il galaxy nexus è famoso per non supportare l'archiviazione di massa
<enzotib> ah, ecco
<Guest62996> ahimè!
<ivan82> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno un aiuto con ubuntu qualcuno puo' aiutarmi??
<ivan82> c'e' nessuno??
<krabador> salve, ho bisogno di riconfigurare xorg, ho comabiato scheda grafica, e vorrei farlo avviare correttamente
<mibofra> chi chiamava :D ?
<mibofra> krabador , ciao :) . Prima che andassi via ti avevo chiesto che modello di scheda video usi .
<mibofra> ivan82: per chi lo pensa abbandonato a se stesso, lo sto aiutando in pm :)
<krabador> mibofra, grazie :)
<krabador> mibofra, vengo da una radeon 9600 pro, ed ho messo una geforce 5900XT
<mibofra> krabador : che versione di ubuntu usi , e che versione di driver open/closed usi ?
<krabador> mibofra, ubuntu 12.10, e il mesa di base
<enzotib> mibofra, il pvt sarebbe da evitare
<mibofra> enzotib: è ivan82 che mi ha contattato in pv, ma non preoccuparti non è un problema che riguarda strettamente ubuntu
<krabador> mibofra, le radeon di quella famiglia possono funzionare su ubuntu solo col mesa di base
<mibofra> krabador: ma la geforce non è nvidia ?
<krabador> mibofra, si, ma prima di montarla usavo una radeon 9600 pro
<mibofra> bene, adesso installa i driver proprietari nvidia dal gestore driver aggiuntivi .
<krabador> mibofra, non ho accesso al sistema
<mibofra> terminale ?
<krabador> adesso sono in live,
<krabador> mibofra, neanche
<mibofra> se accedi al sistema non ti fa andare neanche in tty* ?
<krabador> mibofra, ho una schermata iniziale dove mi viene chiesto se voglio caricare una modalità grafica minima, ma non succede nulla
<krabador> se cerco di farlo.
<krabador> purtroppo no
<mibofra> arriva a quella schermata
<mibofra> poi dai ctrl + alt + f2
<krabador> ho i messaggi di caricamento verbose
<krabador> bloccati
<krabador> senza poter scrivere nulla
<mibofra> ctrl + alt + f3 ?
<krabador> qualunque combinazione di ctrl + alt
<mibofra> ma non da live, dal sistema installato
<krabador> con una f qualsiasi
<krabador> si
<krabador> dal mio sistema
<krabador> ,
<krabador> mi da i messaggi verbose di caricamento
<krabador> bloccati
<FloodBotIt1> krabador: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<krabador> ininteragibili
<krabador> scusa FloodBotIt1 :)
<mibofra> da live se apri un terminale cerchiamo di accedere al sistema installato come root
<mibofra> ok ?
<krabador> sono già in live , ed in root
<krabador> anche se non ubuntu
<mibofra> allora, sai che partizione contiene la root di ubuntu ?
<krabador> certo, in terminale ci sono già dentro, ma non so come riconfigurare xorg
<mibofra> sei già loggato nel tuo sistema ;) ?
<krabador> mibofra, sono col terminale dentro la partizione, non loggato nel sistema ubuntu, visto che sono in live con partedmagic
<mibofra> allora, dal terminale dai un bel cd
<mibofra> hai montato la partizione sotto /mnt ?
<krabador> con questa nvidia, se cerco di andare in live con ubuntu 12.10 ho schermo nero ed il solo puntatore del mouse
<krabador> mibofra, sono già dentro la partizione del mio sistema operativo ubuntu
<mibofra> krabador : il punto è che devi accedere alla partizione con chroot .
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ho dato "chroot /media/sda1"
<krabador> e dovrei esserci dentro
<mibofra> non sudo chroot ?
<krabador> il terminale che sto usando, è già root
<mibofra> allora apposto
<mibofra> P.S. perché /media/sda1 ? hai creato tu la cartella ?
<krabador> l'ho montato in quel modo
<mibofra> va bene , se sei sicuro che sia lui
<krabador> sisi, ci sono dentro tranquillamente
<mibofra> andiamo avanti, apri un'altra scheda d terminale senza chiudere la precedente .
<krabador> e che ci metto dentro?
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /media/sda1/dev
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /media/sda1/proc
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys/ media/sda1/sys
<mibofra> poi torna alla scheda precedente
<krabador> l'ultimo mi dice che /media/sda1/sys non esiste
<mibofra> già
<mibofra> ci manca una /
<krabador> nono
<krabador> apposto
<krabador> perfetto
<mibofra> ok :)
<mibofra> torna all'altra scheda
<krabador> si
<mibofra> se ne è andato ...
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<krabador> mibofra, scusa la fuga
<krabador> mibofra, era l'aggiornamento a xorg andato male
<krabador> l'ho sbloccato da apt get
<krabador> ed è andato tutto a posto
<krabador> ho installato i driver nvidia
<krabador> e adesso è tutto ok
<krabador> mibofra, sei stato gentilissimo
<mibofra> prego krabador :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, è uscito (Cit.)
<mibofra> lo so , ma se vedesse il log , sa che ho risposto cristian_c :D .
<mibofra> *saprà :D
<massy> ciao
<mibofra> ciao massy :)
<massy> ciao mibofra
<DD3my> ciao mibofra
<DD3my> ciao massy
<mibofra> ciao DD3my :)
<DD3my> mibofra, ascolta ho un problemino sciocco.. ho appena disinstallato wine solamente che nel pc rimanere l icona di configura wine
<DD3my> come faccio a rimuovere tutto? cosi recupero un po di spazio
<mibofra> DD3my: che ambiente desktop è ?
<DD3my> ubuntu 12.04 lts unity
<mibofra> comunque tutte le icone di questo tipo le trovi sotto /usr/share/applications
<mibofra> dicevo DE, tipo unity, gnome, kde
<mibofra> ok
<DD3my> mibofra, pur avendo fatto sudo apt-get remove wine
<DD3my> è rimasto il programma "configura wine"
<DD3my> come se non l avessi tolto
<mibofra> vai sotto /usr/share/applications con i premessi di root e togli il file .desktop corrispondente , poi riavvia
<mibofra> magari era meglio un purge DD3
<mibofra> DD3my :)
<massy> ragazzi domanda sciocca anche la mia: dove posso cambiare le applicazionipredefinite?
<cristian_c> massy, in che senso?
<cristian_c> DD3my, comunque potrebbe bastare un logout
<DD3my> cristian_c, in che senso?
<massy> come client predefinito di chat nn voglio emphaty, ma pidgin
<cristian_c> DD3my, potresti eseguire il logout dopo il remove
<cristian_c> massy, installi pidgin, disinstalli empathy
<DD3my> riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<massy> era così semplice?
<mibofra> si massy :)
<massy> MIBOFRA, IO PENSAVO SI POTESSE FARE UNA COSA SIMILE A WINDOWS, DEL TIPO, PER IL BROWSER USA FIREFOX
<massy> ops sorry
<massy> capisci??
<mibofra> si :)
<[Enrico]> dipende dal DE, in KDE per esempio puoi e sono abbastanza sicuro che si possa in tutti in un modo o nell'altro
<massy> capito cmq
<massy> uso ubuntu 12.04, unity 2D, e dove ce la busta, in alto a sx, vorrei mettere al posto di emphaty, pidgin (gia installato)
<massy> dx scusami non sx
<[Enrico]> massy: nella tray? basta che chiudi empathy (tasto destro chiudi) e avvii pidgin
<DD3my> mibofra, risolto thanks :)
<Guest62996> non riesco a collegare il galaxy nexus ad ubuntu, o meglio, lo riconosce ma, prima mi dava un errore time out, ora, dopo un bel po di maneggi che non saprei ripetere, lo riconosce lo apre ma mi dice che non c'è nulla lo vede vuoto
<mibofra> DD3my : prego :)
<DD3my> mibofra, sei tu che un tempo mi hai suggerito di virtualizzare con qemu?
<[Enrico]> Guest62996: ti conviene impostarlo in modalità macchina fotografica, mtp al momento non funziona
<mibofra> DD3my: si
<mibofra> perché ?
<Guest62996> non funzione neanche quella
<Guest62996> stesso problema
<DD3my> mibofra, perche ti dovro assillare per un po :P
<cristian_c> massy, hai fatto una prova?
<DD3my> allora ho installato qemu
<mibofra> DD3my: ma io fra un po sarò via :D .
<[Enrico]> Guest62996: urca..... mettici una pietra sopra va..... android è veramente pessimo. Fai prima via bluetooth/dropbox/google drive
<massy> no fatto niente
<mibofra> puoi assillarmi questa sera dopo cena :)
<massy> ancora, devo disinstallare empathy?
<mibofra> massy: si :9
<mibofra> :)
<DD3my> mibofra, perfetto :) tanto devo chiederti solamente un paio di cosette, visto che in parte ho fatto tutto :)
<mibofra> ok :)
<DD3my> mibofra, thanks :D
<mibofra> :)
<Guest62996> la stranezza che alcuni dicono di non avere problemi
<cristian_c> massy, asp
<massy> ok
<massy> ehehe
<cristian_c> massy, vedi se c'è un gestore delle notifiche
<Guest62996> ma qugli alcuni non specificavano che versione di ubuntu
<Guest62996> quindi nulla da fare
<DD3my> mibofra, ascolta ho eliminato le icone che riguardavano wine, se invece voglio eliminare anche altri file che magari ha creato wine mentre lo utilizzavo, come devo fare?
<Guest62996> non devo provare nullami devo arrendere?
<massy> cristian_c: non ce l'ho, uso ubuntu con la grafica gnome + effect
<mibofra> DD3my , trovi tutto sotto /home/tuonomeutente/.wine :D .
<cristian_c> Guest62996, postami questi comandi dopo aver collegato il galaxy: dmesg | tail e lsusb && lsusb -t
<DD3my> mibofra, perfetto
<DD3my> allora ho eliminato gia tutto da prima
<DD3my> perche quella cartella non c'è :)
<mibofra> ok
<Guest62996> [    0.148893] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0778-0x077b] [    0.148900] pnp 00:08: [irq 7] [    0.148903] pnp 00:08: [dma 3] [    0.148978] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0401 (active) [    0.149024] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060] [    0.149027] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064] [    0.149033] pnp 00:09: [irq 1] [    0.149076] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active) [    0.149116] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0400-0x04bf] [    0.1491
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest62996
<ubot-it> Guest62996: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> mibofra, aspetta la cartella .wine c'è solamente che al suo interno
<Guest62996> poi altra roba che qui on posso incollare
<DD3my> c'è una cartella denominata dosdevices
<mibofra> DD3my: si
<Guest62996> posso farti accedere al desktop
<DD3my> e al suo interno c'è una cartella z con il lucchetto
<Guest62996> se mi dici come fare
<DD3my> e poi due file di testo sempre con il lucchetto denominati e:: , d::
<mibofra> DD3my: dai rm -r .wine e non pensarci più :D .
<mibofra> io vado, a dopo ;)
<DD3my> mibofra, ma se entro nella cartella z
<DD3my> trovo il file system
<mibofra> è un collegamento che serve per le applicazioni che girano su wine
<mibofra> per accedervi
<mibofra> adesso devo veramente andare, anche se non mi scollego, ciao :)
<DD3my> ah okei, quindi se elimino il tutto non dovrebbe succedere niente giusto?
<DD3my> si si va bene grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Guest62996, usa pastebin
<DD3my> a piu tardii ciaoo :)
<Guest62996> scusa cristian_c
<Guest62996> come?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest62996
<ubot-it> Guest62996: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> usa questo servizio per incollare il tuo output
<Guest62996> cristian_c se vuoi posso farti accedere al desktop remoto
<cristian_c> Guest62996, non capisco che problemi hai a postare l'indirizzo
<Guest62996> ha ecco!
<Guest62996> non avevo capito che dovevo postare l'indirizzo
<Guest62996> scusa
<Guest62996> scusate tutti
<Guest62996> :(
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405145/
<Guest62996> ho fatto bene?
<cristian_c> c'era scritto :D
<cristian_c> Guest62996, allora, il primo comando era: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Guest62996, il secondo era: lsusb && lsusb -t
<angelforget> Guest62996, ottimo  hardware
<Guest62996> :)
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405158/
<cristian_c> Guest62996, intanto pasta questi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> il coso è riconosciuto
<cristian_c> Guest62996, secondo comando
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405159/
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 7: Dev 6, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=usbfs, 480M
<cristian_c> c'è anche il drivwer
<Guest62996> nel secondo comando mi pare di capire che parla del mio hdd esterno
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> ci sono tutti i device usb collegati
<Guest62996> ci sono collegati alle usb un mause
<Guest62996> un hdd esterno
<Guest62996> e il galaxy nexus
<Guest62996> non prendermi in giro perche ho scritto male mouse!
<Guest62996> :)
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> Guest62996, è installato libmtp?
<Guest62996> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> controlla in synaptic
<Guest62996> non ho synaptic uso il software center?
<cristian_c> va bene credo
<cristian_c> oppure: dpkg -l | grep libmtp
<Guest62996> dpkg -l | grep libmtp ii  libmtp-common                             1.1.4-1                                   all          Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) common files ii  libmtp-runtime                            1.1.4-1                                   i386         Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) runtime tools ii  libmtp9:i386                              1.1.4-1                                   i386         Media Transfer Prot
<cristian_c> Guest62996, forse era meglio pastebin :D
<cristian_c> Guest62996, sudo apt-get install libmtp
<cristian_c> che ti risponde?
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405180/
<cristian_c> sei su un sistema a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Guest62996> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libmtp
<Guest62996> 32 bit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mtp-detect
<cristian_c> e usa pastebin
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405189/
<Guest62996> dove dice reset device mi preoccupa
<cristian_c> mtp-connect
<cristian_c> ma poi dice ok
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405193/
<cristian_c> Guest62996, prova a lanciarlo con sudo
<Guest62996> cioè?
<cristian_c> sudo mtp-connect
<Guest62996> a
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405195/
<cristian_c> Guest62996, ora riesci a vederlo?
<Guest62996> si
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest62996> ma se cerco di enrare
<Guest62996> mi da errore di time out
<cristian_c> posta l'errore
<Guest62996> Impossibile mostrare tutto il contenuto di «Galaxy Nexus»: È stato raggiunto il timeout
<Guest62996> dopo di che resta come se fosse vuoto
<cristian_c> uhm
<Guest62996> una finestra bianca
<Guest62996> gia uhm
<Guest62996> ho sercato su vari forum
<Guest62996> ma IO non sono riuscito
<Guest62996> alcuni dicono di aver risolto
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/903422
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 903422 in gvfs "Ubuntu does not work with Samsung Galaxy phones (needs update to libmtp)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Guest62996> ho messo anche gmtp
<Guest62996> quindi è una cosa acclarata
<cristian_c> Guest62996, posta: dmesg | tail
<Guest62996> non va e basta
<cristian_c> posta
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405215/
<cristian_c> Guest62996, ok, prova un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> Guest62996, staccalo e installa mypfs
<cristian_c> *mtpfs
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<Guest62996> fatto
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405222/
<cristian_c> sudo gedit /etc/fuse.conf
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405227/
<cristian_c> e togli il # alla riga user_allow_other
<cristian_c> fatto?
<Guest62996> poi salvo?
<cristian_c> sì
<Guest62996> fatto
<cristian_c> poi collega il tuo device e digita: mtpfs -o allow_other /media/nexus
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405232/
<cristian_c> lampeggia?
<cristian_c> ha terminato
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest62996> no
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Guest62996> ha terminato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> apri il file manager
<Guest62996> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> apri il file manager
<Guest62996> ora posto tutto
<cristian_c> hai aperto il file manager?
<Guest62996> si
<cristian_c> vai in /media
<cristian_c> che output ti ha restituito il terminale?
<Guest62996> non trovo /media
<Guest62996> trovato
<Guest62996> c'è solo hdd esterno
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405242/
<cristian_c> ah, c'era errore
<Guest62996> e si
<Guest62996> il nexus è collegato come mtp
<Guest62996> ptp non va comunque
<Guest62996> da lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> ok, installa go-mtpfs
<Guest62996> sudo apt-get go-mtpfs?
<krabador> buonasera a tutti. ho installato i driver proprietari nvidia presi dal loro sito, gli ultimi per la mia scheda, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36, in ubuntu 12.10. Ho problemi in Unity e tutti gli altri desktop con effetti abilitati, ovvero puntatore con schermo scuro vuoto. Come posso scrostare questi driver, per provare il pacchetto nvidia-current, che provandolo ad installare,va in conflitto con gli altri?
<Guest62996> sudo apt-get go-mtpfs E: Operazione go-mtpfs non valida
<cristian_c> Guest62996, sudo apt-get install go-mtpfs
<Guest62996> ecco!
<Guest62996> pardon
<Guest62996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405266/
<cristian_c> non è nei repo
<cristian_c> Guest62996, sei in query
<Guest62996> ho gia detto che uso ubuntu da tre giorni vero?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> controlla i canali irc
<cristian_c> quelli aperti
<Guest62996> .'
<Guest62996> :'(
<cristian_c> trovato?
<cristian_c> edcco
<rana28> ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installare d-link n. 150 dwa 125 su ubuntu 12.04?!
<enzotib> rana28, cos'è?
<rana28> ciao
<rana28> una chiavetta wireless
<rana28> perchè il mio pc - non so per quale motivo non è abilitato a wireless
<enzotib> rana28, sudo rfkill list
<enzotib> rana28, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | rana28
<ubot-it> rana28: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> rana28, naturalmente la chiavetta è inserita
<rana28> si la chiavetta è inserita
<enzotib> ok
<rana28> col primo comando mi da soft blocked - no
<rana28> hard clocked  - no
<enzotib> rana28, fa vedere su pastebin
<mibofra> sono tornato DD3my ( se sei ancora in linea) ; prima di cena ho un pochino di tempo :) .
<DD3my> mibofra, si si ci sono :)
<rana28> scusa ma cos'è pastebin?
<DD3my> rana28, serve per copiare degli output molto lunghi
<DD3my> perche altrimenti intaseresti il canale :)
<mibofra> ok, comunque, qemu non è strettamente inerente ubuntu, quindi pensavo di spostarci in #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<enzotib> !pastebin | rana28
<ubot-it> rana28: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<rana28> porta pazienza - devo incollare qui quello che mi esce da terminale^?
<rana28> mi da errore
<DD3my> ciao lelamal
<enzotib> rana28, no, leggi le istruzioni di pastebin
<DD3my> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> ciao DD3my  :)
<rana28> su pastebin mi esce solo poster / sintax / content
<rana28> non capisco
<rana28> non l'ho mai usato
<enzotib> !pastebin | rana28, se leggessi le istruzioni!
<ubot-it> rana28, se leggessi le istruzioni!: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> per favore, ho bisogno d'aiuto con l'installazione di una scheda nvidia fx 5900 in ubuntu 12.10
<mibofra> krabador: cosa c'è ancora :D ?
<rana28> senti mi spiace ma non capisco - non esce nulla
<enzotib> rana28, devi incollare l'output su quella pagina, mettere il tuo nick, premere il pulsante paste, e poi incollare il link della pagine qui in canale
<rana28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405369/
<rana28> ??
<enzotib> rana28, che versione di ubuntu hai installata?
<rana28> 12.04
<enzotib> rana28, output di lsb_release -a, sempre su pastebin
<krabador> mi scuso per il singhiozzo
<rana28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405377/
<enzotib> rana28, sudo iwconfig
<enzotib> rana28, sempre su pastebin, non te lo ripeto più, ovviamente
<rana28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405383/
<rana28> dai ormai ho capito.... ce l aposso fare
<enzotib> rana28, è una chiavetta wireless, giusto? non 3G, corretto?
<rana28> si wireless
<rana28> http://www.dlink.it/cs/Satellite?c=Product_C&childpagename=DLinkEurope-IT%2FDLProductCarouselMultiple&cid=1197381484451&p=1197318958684&packedargs=ParentPageID%3D1197376067395%26locale%3D1195806717957%26packedargs%3DProductParentID%253D1197318470864&pagename=DLinkEurope-IT%2FDLWrapper
<enzotib> rana28, togli la penna, poi reinseriscila e poi scrivi tail -20 /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> rana28, e posta l'output
<rana28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405397/
<enzotib> rana28, rifai tail -20 /var/log/syslog, e vedi se è uscita qualche altra riga
<rana28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405406/
<rana28> mi sembra tutto invariato
<enzotib> rana28, lsusb
<rana28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405413/
<krabador> ho installato la versione dell'nvidia 173 dal sito nvidia, ma unity, e tutti gli altri DE con effetti non ne vogliono sapere di funzionare. ho disinstallato tali drivers installando il pacchetto nvidia-current-updates non sapendo che c'era il pacchetto nvidia-173. nvidia-current-updates mi fa lavorare con una risoluzione bassissima (che è già qualcosa), mentre dopo la disinstallazione, e la successiva installaz
<krabador> ione di nvidia-173 ho che dipende da xorg-video-abi-11 o xorg-video-abi-12 ma non verranno installati
<enzotib> rana28, prova a scrivere questo: sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<rana28> dice not found
<rana28> il mio pc è 64 bit - cambia qualcosa?
<enzotib> rana28, uhm, non credo
<dod> krabador usa i current e non gli updates
<rana28> non capisco dov'è il problema. ho anche installato ndiswrapper perchè in un sito dicevano di iniziare da qui
<enzotib> rana28, non so
<rana28> ora sul pc ho anche la possibilità di cercare i drivers wireless di wondows
<rana28> ma non trovo comunque la chiavetta
<krabador> dod, nvidia-current, non va comunque bene con la mia scheda, perchè è una nvidia FX 5900, supportata solo dagli nvidia-173, che mi da errore sia liscio che updates
<rana28> mi dicono di cercare .inf
<rana28> ma anche tra i file nascosti... non c'è
<dod> ah ecco.
<dod> se non confliggono ti puoi cercare i pacchetti che ti servono come dipendenza sul sito di ubuntu
<krabador> dod, il problema è che non so se con l'installazione di uno dei 2, ho che a loro volta dipendono da altre cose che non possono essere installate
<dod> e poi dovresti bloccarne l'aggiornamento in modo specifico.
<dod> era meglio la ati  :)
<krabador> beh, sicuramente dopo una serie di tentativi
<dod> usa gli open. il 3d lo supportano. perlomeno provali.
<krabador> che mi concedo al massimo, tornero' a quella, in questa macchina
<krabador> ecco, adesso che ho installato nvidia-current-updates, come faccio a passare a nouveau?
<dod> rinomini xorg in modo che il sistema non lo trovi all'avvio e gia' usi gli open.
<rana28> al limite domani sentirò direttamente il servizio tecnico d-link
<krabador> ok
<novizio> ciao
<dod> i 173 li cavi come li hai messi. se hai usato il run dal sito devi vedere che comando dicono di usare loro.
<novizio> scusate, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Non riesco a leggere gli hard disk collegati al desktop dal portatile collegato wireless e messo in rete
<krabador> dod, no, il run del sito l'ho disinstallato dopo aver visto che andava perfettamente in 2d, ma unity e gnome non 2d non andavano
<dod> l'altro lo togli usando apt oppure il gestore dei pacchetti o driver hardware se l'hai attivato di li.
<dod> comunque i nouveau sono installati di default quindi se rinomini xorg.conf in xorg.conf.old parte con i nouveau
<BetaBrain> ragazzi ma  polipo serve per forza con tor  per poter usare con chrome ?
<BetaBrain> aiuto su tor+ chrome configurazione perché  sto impazzendo
<novizio> qualcuno mi fila? please
<novizio> grazie lo stesso, torno a widows, che è come la fiat, farà pena ma tutti sanno metterci le mani
<cristian_c> lol
<andymele> uhauhauh
<italy2012> ciao buonasera a tutti ho problemi con ssh chi mi aiuta gentilmente
<Guest62996> grazie a crisitian_c
<Guest62996> e grazie a tutti
<Guest62996> ciao
<leosacc> ragazzi buon appetito
<cristian_c> novizio, oltre a farci conoscere le tue preferenze per windows, dovresti usare samba credo
<cristian_c> !aiuto | italy2012
<ubot-it> italy2012: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> dod, non male i nouveau, sicuramente meglio della situazione di prima
<italy2012> leosacc buonacena
<cristian_c> krabador, i nouveau sono di default nel sistema -,-'
<enzotib> italy2012, che problema, spiega
<krabador> dod, pero unity è pressochè inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> ubuntu sta diventando come os proprietari blasonati.... le periferiche piu' vecchie vengono abbandonate... ho capito il trucchetto "ufficialmente è li', poi se hai il bug che ci possiamo fare" ;)
<novizio> non preferisco windows, lo aborrrrooooo, ma con ubuntu 12.04 su portatile e su desktop , quando vado su workgroup, mi legge gli harddisk, ma non li monta, viceversa dal desktop non leggo il portatile
<cristian_c> novizio, che guida hai seguito?
<italy2012> problemi con server ssh
<novizio> varie guide in giro su internet, comunque il risultato è che su risorse di rete si vedono gli hard disk e il filesistem condivisi, ma non li monta neppure dal desktop stesso
<italy2012> krabador io con xp ho durato 11 anni mentre con linux almeno 2 vedi la differenza
<cristian_c> novizio, allora il problema non è in remoto
<novizio> cioè? il wireless legge tutto, solo non li monta, non li apre, mi chiede la password e non l' accetta
<cristian_c> hai detto che non li monti neanche nel desktop
<cristian_c> !chi | italy2012
<ubot-it> italy2012: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<italy2012> ok thank ubo-it
<enzotib> italy2012, ancora devi esporre il problema
<novizio> cristian, se vado su risorse di rete, dal desktop, vedo sia il desktop che gli hard disk collegati, ma non riesco ad aprirli; lo stesso dal portatile collegato wireless. Mentre dal portatile  vedo il desktop, dal desktop non vedo il portatile
<italy2012> problemi con server volevo usare fluxubuntu ma non mi parte piu enzotib
<cristian_c> novizio, hai creato una rete ad hoc su tutti e due i pc?
<cristian_c> italy2012, se non sbaglio, non esiste più fluxbuntu
<italy2012> esiste mancano solo aggiornamenti cristian_c
<cristian_c> quale release?
<italy2012> io ho la 7 cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ciclo
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> lol
<italy2012> mi passarono una distro live ultimate edition cera scritto 7 cristian_c
<cristian_c> ma è roba stravecchissima di 5 anni
<novizio> cristia, credo di si. da esplora risorse fa vedere "alicegate", il desktop-system e la rete di windows;  se clicco su  desktop-System, mi fa vedere gli hard disk collegati e condivisi. Se clicco su  rete di windows, mi fa vedere workgroup. se lo apro vedo desktop e alicegate ecc
<cristian_c> novizio, parlo del network manager
<novizio> cristian, non so cosa sia, dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> l'icona della connessione nella tray
<novizio> ho installato ora network manager. devo riavviare . per il momento grazie e a dopo
<mavi> buonasera
<mavi> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare a far funzionare un microfono con ubuntu studio?
<mavi> sto impazzendo x(
<ti89oz> Salve, non riesco ad entrare nel mio utente ubuntu 12.10. Posso solo entrare nella sessione ospite.
<ti89oz> Credo che il problema sia la home piena zeppa con zero bite disponibili. Da qui non riesco ad entrare, non riesco nemmeno ad esplorare con sudo nautilus.
<ti89oz> appena metto la passwd al login ritorno alla schermata di login dopo un secondo di schermo nero :(
<b4d_tR1p> ciao a tutti
<mavi> c'è nessuno? yuhuu?
<mavi> se c'è qualcuno batta un colpo avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | mavi
<ubot-it> mavi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kiefer> Buona sera a tutti. Per necessità dovrei installare un programma da synaptic solo che mi da delle info che mi lasciano un po' perplesso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405950/
<mavi> ok
<cristian_c> kiefer, può essere che la versione a 64 bit del pacchetto non ci sia e venga installata quella a 32 bit
<mavi> non riesco a far funzionare un microfono su ubuntu studio, sono riuscito ad aprire il canale mic dal terminale con alsa mixer ma niente, ho installato pavucontrol ma niente..non so come fare vorrei registrare con audacity che mi fa scegliere solo alsamixer
<mavi> questo è il mic http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MH2001
<kiefer> avendo una 12.04 a 64 bit e installando la versione a 32 posso avere dei problemi? perchè mi pare che cambi anche Bash e Dash a 32. Che faccio?
<Earthinkaboutit> Ciao a tutti, ho un aspire d260 ho installato ubuntu 12.04 di recente. Prima di Ubuntu 12.04 avevo Natty. Mi trovavo molto bene con l interfaccia gnome su natty perche era molto intuitiva e personalizzabile anziche la rigida Unity.
<Earthinkaboutit> Il mio problema: non riesco a personalizzare ubuntu 12.04 anche se ho installato la versione GNOME
<Earthinkaboutit> e diversa la disposizione e molte opzioni sembrano mancare nel menu
<Earthinkaboutit> Aiuto!
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-25
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi,avrei bisoglo di una mano per installare un pacchetto
<LoZioNe> *bisogno
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto seguendo alla lettera questi comandi  1) In the folder 'IT9135_SRC', type the following command to compile & install it9135 DVB-T driver dvb-usb-it9135.ko.             # make clean             # make             # make install
<pac> e mi restituisce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6472698/
<pac_> mi è caduta la linea non so se sieate riusciti a leggere quanto postato prima rimetto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6472698/
<akis24> pac_: hai errori dappertutto questo è il responso del messaggio
<pac_> akis24: quindi come posso rimediare
<akis24> non so' pac_  dipende se sono compatibili per linux
<pac_> akis24: si ho preso quella chiavetta proprio per la sua compatibilità
<akis24> pac_: se la chiavetta fosse compatibile di solito viene riconosciuta
<pac_> akis24: in questo caso ci sono i drivers specifici inseriti in un cd
<pac_> akis24: però vanno installati cosa che stavo tentando di fare
<akis24> pac_:  modello chiavetta ? versione di ubuntu ?
<pac_> akis24: 13.10 ezcap usb 2.0 dvb t-stick
<akis24> pac_: sembra dipenda anche dalla versione del kernel in uso e altre cose serve qualcuno esperto
<pac_> akis24: grazie rilancio la richiesta di aiuto agli esperti!
<pac_> akis24: se ripeto tutto senza inserire la chiavetta può cambiare il risultato'
<akis24> pac_:  io ti consiglio di aspettare gia' ha rimosso qualcosa dal kernel ecc ecc
<pac_> akis24: va bene aspetto qualche esperto
<pac_> io non ci capisco molto ma questa è la mia chiavetta e confermo la compatibilità con linux ma attraverso quale strada? http://blog.palosaari.fi/2012/11/naked-hardware-6-ezcap-usb-20-dvb-t.html
<pac_> agli esperti di kernel devo forse scaricare qualcosa da qui?
<pac_> http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=kmod%28dvb-usb-rtl28xxu%29
<ExPBoy> pac_, ma la riconosce la chiavetta tv?
<pac_> ExPBoy: con lsusb non credo
<ExPBoy> pac_, inseriscila e posta lsusb in pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac_> ExPBoy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6472800/
<ExPBoy> attimo
<pac_> ExPBoy: certamente
<ExPBoy> eh ma l'hai tagliato
<ExPBoy> non capisco
<pac_> ExPBoy: ho tagliato cosa
<ExPBoy> l'output
<ExPBoy> ne vedo solo una parte
<pac_> ExPBoy: no copia incolla pulòito
<pac_> ExPBoy: riprovo
<ExPBoy> se vuoi che riesca a capirci qualcosa si
<ExPBoy> altrimenti non so che dire
<pac_> ExPBoy: a me sembrano uguali http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6472811/
<ExPBoy> non sono uguali
<ExPBoy> e comunque la chiavetta tv non c'è
<pac_> ExPBoy: allora ho sbagliato prima
<ExPBoy> prova a vedere sul sito del produttore se trovi qualcosa
<pac_> ExPBoy: infatti lo temevo
<pac_> ExPBoy: ho già provato ma non ho trovato nulla
<pac_> ExPBoy: almenno per quello che so cercare
<pac_> ExPBoy: questo può servire? http://blog.palosaari.fi/2012/11/naked-hardware-6-ezcap-usb-20-dvb-t.html
<ExPBoy> pac_,  scusami ma ora sono occupato
<pac_> ExPBoy: va bene grazie
<pac_> queste istruzioni sono valide per ubuntu 13.10?
<pac_> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/EzCap_DVB_T_Stick
<pac_> scusate se chiedo ancora questi sono dei drivers? http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/af9035/
<akis24> pac_:  come leggi li bisogna installare un pacchetto relativo al kernel in uso  e poi installare i driver  e forse anche altra roba  comunque si quelli sono driver
<akis24> !chat | pac_
<ubot-it> pac_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac_> akis24: grazie però io mi fermo qua da solo non vado lontano con queste informazioni.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno ho collegato la mia multifunzione la stampa è ok ma lo scanner no. Avete consigli?
<Aizram> marca?
<pac> Aizram: brother 8025 d
<pac> Aizram: serie dcp
<Aizram> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=554750 prova a guardare qui, ti da l'indicazione dei driver
<pac> Aizram: grazie ma quella è 8045
<pac> Aizram: ci provo lo stesso? sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-laser1
<jester-> pac sito brother
<Aizram> ma tu hai provato a cercare i driver nel sito della brother?
<pac> jester-: già fatto l'unico driver che ho trovato mi fa funzionare solo la stampante
<jester-> pac: se non c'è il driver si puppa
<pac> jester-: puppa!!??
<pac> jester-: ossia?
<jester-> non si fa una cippa?
<pac> jester-: grazie
<Aizram> ci sono anche i driver per lo scanner
<pac> Aizram: è una domanda?
<ExPBoy> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/eu/eu_ot/en/dlf/download_top.html?reg=eu&c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcp8025d_eu
<ExPBoy> scegli il .deb per linux
<jester-> pac: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<ExPBoy> :)
<Aizram> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html#brscan2
<Aizram> qui e prendi quello della tua stampante
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> come si fa a non trovarli con gogol
<pac> Aizram: lo avevo già scaricato ma o sbaglio io o non va!
<ExPBoy> pac, quello è il driver se non va devi dirlo a brother
<Aizram> riprova
<pac> Aizram: riprovo
<ExPBoy> essendo specifico per quella stampante dovrebbe andare
<pac> Aizram: è già installato!
<pac> Aizram: reinstallo
<pac> ?
<ExPBoy> se è già installato non serve
<jester-> pac: piglia i deb e leggiti le installation instruction
<ExPBoy> secondo me funziona
<pac> jester-: ho preso il deb ora vedo per le istruzioni
<jester-> che se invece del driver fosse una gnocca non chiami la mamma
<MarioM_> giorno
<pac> con lsusb mi da questo Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f9:0141 Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-8025D dovrebbe darmi qualcosa anche per lo scanner?
<pac> eppure con simple scan lo scanner lo vede ma non funziona!
<jester-> pac scan cosa vuol dire?
<MarioM_> ho un problema di non accesso. Mi spiego meglio, arrivato allo screen dove appare la password di ubuntu quando digito la mia password ( e sono sicuro che è quella in quanto poi ho fatto lo stesso procedimento con il programmino rescatux me l'accetta... lo schermo diventa nero, non ho nessun errore di password e poi mi ritorna alla schermata di login . Provo con altre pass e ho subito l'errore di password non valida e non mi va av
<jester-> quel link è pieno di scandriver
<pac> jester-: è il nome del programma "simple scan"
<MarioM_> Inoltre quando inserisco la mia psw e poi mi scompare per due / 3 secondi lo schermo, il tasto che blocca i numeri che avevo abilitato mi torna ad essere disabilitato.
<jester-> pac: sono i driver, simple è gia di serie
<pac> jester-: daccordo
<MarioM_> dove posso vedere?
<jester-> MarioM_: spiegati meglio, parte o no la grafica
<MarioM_> si,
<MarioM_> mi parte sino alla richiesta di password
<jester-> MarioM_: e dove sta allora il problema
<jester-> MarioM_: metti la pass e che succede?
<MarioM_> che quando metto la password lo schermo mi va via per 2 o 3 secondi e poi mi ritorna la stessa scherma precedente jester-
<jester-> MarioM_: installazione fresca?
<ExPBoy> MarioM_, e se provi con un altro utente che fa?
<MarioM_> in precedenza avevo avuto un problema con grus, risolto con supergrubdisk :(
<jester-> se arriva al login grub non centra
<MarioM_> come ospite? no, non mi entra lo stesso!. inoltre se digiro una pass sbagliata me lo dice subito che è sbagliata e non mi cambia nulla
<Aizram> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html
<MarioM_> Il problema prcedente era dello schermo fuori range, risolto con superdiskgrub
<jester-> MarioM_: hai per caso una nvidia e hai pacioccato qualcosa?
<MarioM_> si :( proprio lei :(
<Aizram> qui dice di aggiungere questo se stai facendo come normal user
<jester-> cancella .nvidia-setting-rc e .Xautority
<MarioM_> Mmhh, ma il problema dello schermo fuori frequenza l'ho risolto ;)
<jester-> MarioM_: col driver nvidia non dovrebbe esserci problema di fuori range
<norman> salve
<jester-> a meno che hai un pc e monitor datati
<norman> ho istallato ubuntu e ora il computer mi segna 993 mb di memoria sul computer e basta
<gc84> ciao, ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<norman> come faccio?
<jester-> norman: invece di?
<norman> dovrebbe avevere parecchia memoria non mi ricordo di preciso
<ExPBoy> parecchia?
<norman> tanta memoria
<jester-> norman: di solito egna quella che vede installata, il comando free -m cosa risponde
<ExPBoy> norman, ma tu per memoria cosa intendi?
<MarioM_> jester- il monito è un 23" comperato proprio con il 19" vecchio mi dava quell'errore :(
<norman> i gb del computer
<jester-> MarioM_: che nvidia hai
<ExPBoy> norman, ma disco o ram?
<norman> disco
<ExPBoy> norman, eh se hai il disco pieno ... è pieno
<jester-> norman: e dove la vedi la dimensione della partizione linux non è possibile che sia solo 900 mb
<norman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6473243/
<MarioM_> jester- NVIDIA® GeForce 7025 integrata sulla mobo
<norman> ma quando l'ho istallato ho detto cancella tutto
<jester-> norman: hai un cacchio di ram
<norman> scusate arrivo
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> MarioM_: e che driver hai installato
<MarioM_> io in origine (ubuntu 12.04) avevo messo quelli raccomandati, ma quando ero sotto l'errore di out of range ho notato che avevo su i nouveau
<norman> eccomi
<norman> prima avevo gia ubntu e installavo film da gb
<norman> epoi ho avuto problemi e l'ho rinstallato cancellando tutto e ora mi da 993 mb
<cybernova> norman, 993 mb è la ram non lo spazio su disco
<jester-> norman: fa vedere nel paste sudo parted -l
<norman> ditemi voi :)
<norman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6473268/
<norman> non sono esperto solo su alcune cose xD
<jester-> norman: è 53 circa la partizione linux
<jester-> 53 gb
<norman> ahhh ecco
<norman> mi sembrava strano
<norman> xD
<jester-> 57
<MarioM_> jester- quindi dici che dovrei cancellare .nvidia-setting-rc e .Xautority anche se ho risolto quel problema??? può inficiare anche questo?
<jester-> e non è tanta, povhi porni ed è piena
<norman> posso kiedervi altre coe?
<norman> ho laragazza preferisco lei xD
<jester-> MarioM_: comincia a cancellare i 2 file da tty
<MarioM_> jester- datty?? che cosa è?? terminale??
<MarioM_> da tty? intendevo
<jester-> MarioM_: e poi ci dici cosa risponde cat /etc/default/grub | grep quiet
<jester-> MarioM_: tty = la shell, ci vai pigiando control-alt-f2 assiemme
<norman> meglio chronium o firefox?
<jester-> MarioM_: e pure risposta a: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> norman: ff
<cybernova> norman, meglio una gallina oggi o un uovo domani?
<jester-> MarioM_: se non ha la grafica col la shell devi fare
<norman> perchè cronium posso mettere add plus
<MarioM_> no, ora ho la grafica ;)
<jester-> norman: mi consigli un buon gommista?
<norman> nn ho ancora la patente xD
<jester-> MarioM_: se hai detto che metti la pass, diventa tutto nero come fai ad avere la grafica
<norman> poi non riesco ad aprire uno streaming
<MarioM_> poi mi ritorna la schermata di password jester-
<jester-> streaming di cosa
<cybernova> ahah
<cybernova> film liberi
<jester-> MarioM_: quindi non hai la grafica di sistema
<jester-> quindi nada terminale
<MarioM_> jester- è un loop insomma, metto e mi torna, metto e mi torna :(
<jester-> MarioM_: vai in tty
<norman> è un esempio http://videopremium.me/36ftwr5fyqt2
<MarioM_> di sistema no  in effetti
<MarioM_> non sono sul mio pc jester-
<MarioM_> dopo control-alt-f2 che dovrei fare?
<cybernova> norman, ...
<jester-> MarioM_: autenticarti
<norman> si cybernova?
<norman> qualcuno puo dirmi come far partire http://videopremium.me/36ftwr5fyqt2 ?
<jester-> norman: pare serva un plugin che linux non ha
<norman> ma prima con chronium riuscivo
<norman> non mi andava anche youtube e uno mi avev fatto mettere un codice sul terminale e mi sono partiti tutte e due
<jester-> non è flash
<jester-> comunque installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> se hai ubuntu
<norman> provo
<norman> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> MarioM_: rm nvidia-settings-rc
<MarioM_> ok jester-
<jester-> MarioM_: rm .nvidia-settings-rc
<jester-> col punto prima
<jester-> MarioM_: rm .Xautority
<norman> non trovato
<norman> e come faccio a fare l'aggionamento a 13.10?
<jester-> norman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MarioM_> jester- e dopo che ho cancellato questi files?
<jester-> MarioM_: cancella
<jester-> MarioM_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> che dice
<norman> mi è uscito questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6473347/
<MarioM_> jester- e una volta che ho il listato??? devo fare attenzione a cosa?
<jester-> MarioM_: lsmod | grep nvidia  cosa risponde
<jester-> norman: col tasto tab vai su ok e pigia enter
<norman> ora questo
<norman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6473349/
<MarioM_> purtroppo sono in ufficio... non è il pc interessato jester-
<jester-> norman: tab e su ok -->enter
<norman> mi esce si o no cosa faccio?
<jester-> MarioM_: se non hai sottomano il pc interessato perdiamo tempo e basta
<norman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6473349/
<norman> si o no?
<norman> cmq grazie jester
<jester-> MarioM_: sicuro hai fatto in buona fede qualche taroccaggio, fai un ripristino e pace
<MarioM_> okkei, grazie 1000 comunque, oggi pomeriggio gli do un occhiata jester-
<jester-> norman: secondo te?
<norman> si
<jester-> !ripristino | MarioM_
<ubot-it> MarioM_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<norman> jester non c'è un modo per contattarti sempre?
<jester-> norman: qui sto quando ho tempo
<norman> ook
<jester-> se non ci sono io ci son gli altri
<norman> va bene
<norman> ha finito
<norman> ora ho 13.10?
<jester-> no hai messo un po di plugin e basta adesso che release hai
<norman> come si vede?
<norman> a su sistema un attimo
<jester-> leb_release -a
<jester-> lsb_release -a
<norman> 13.04
<jester-> devi fare avanzamento da gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> ma non risolvi per quel sito
<jester-> non è flash, non è silverlight
<norman> dove è gestore aggionamenti?
<jester-> cercalo
<jester-> o per pisciare chiami la mamma
<norman> -.-
<norman> non lo trovo xD
<norman> trovato
<norman> intanto ti saluto ciaoo
<MarioM_> ciao e buona giornata a tutti :)
<lucaci> buongiorno
<lucaci> ho un problema con una partizione tra win e ubuntu, c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano!?? grazie
<lucaci> niente...non c'è nessuno
<jester-> lucaci: cioè?
<jester-> lucaci: anche chi aiuta si nutre
<lucaci> giusto
<lucaci> sono io che ho l'orario sballato
<lucaci> e mangio piu tardi
<lucaci> scusate !
<jester-> lucaci:  problema?
<lucaci> ultimamente non mi leggeva la partizione su ubuntu
<lucaci> e fin qui ok ho iniziato ad usare ntfsfix
<lucaci> si sistemava e gli accedevo
<lucaci> negli ultimi giorni però
<jester-> lucaci: ubuntu non leggeva la partizione winz?
<lucaci> la partizione condivisa
<lucaci> dove ho solo dati
<jester-> ntfs comunque
<lucaci> sisi
<lucaci> però negli ultimi giorni
<lucaci> ha iniziato a prescindere
<lucaci> a non farmici accedere
<lucaci> e dovevo usare ntfsfix ad ogni avvio di ubuntu sistematicamente
<jester-> lucaci: sa di had ciucco, fatti i backup
<jester-> di hd
<ExPBoy> lucaci, ma solo da alcuni giorni?
<ExPBoy> eh quoto jester-
<jester-> lucaci: se la fixi e si risminchia il problema è la partizione danneggiata fisicamente
<jester-> e di solito piano piano di fottono tutte le partizioni
<lucaci> no se la fixo
<lucaci> funge
<lucaci> però ho notato
<jester-> lucaci: eh ma poi spegni e riaccendi e lo rifà
<lucaci> almeno da sabato (prima non so)
<lucaci> che se gli salvo su un file da ubuntu
<lucaci> quando poi vado in win non c'è piu
<lucaci> si
<lucaci> in effetti va cosi
<lucaci> infatti stavo pensando
<ExPBoy> segno che quel hd sta morendo
<jester-> lucaci: hd ciucco
<lucaci> se la riformatto questa partizione risolvo
<lucaci> ?
<ExPBoy> e chi lo può sapere
<ExPBoy> magari ti funziona per un po
<ExPBoy> ma..
<jester-> settori danneggiati
<ExPBoy> lucaci, che tu sappia è successo qualcosa del tipo sbalzi di corrente scariche ecc?
<jester-> e non c'è verso di riparali
<lucaci> quindi in generale se ad ogni avvio mi da sempre errore all'accesso alla partizione significa che l'hd sta per partire!?
<jester-> gli hd non sono eterni a magari ha gia una decina d'anni
<lucaci> problemi di sbalzi no, il pc è nuovo non ha nemmeno  un anno!!
<ExPBoy> allora è in garanzia
<stonygate> gente ho un problema con samba ed accessi alle cartelle protette con password! il messaggio da windows è: l'utente potrebbe non disporre dell' autorizzazione necessaria ecc. ecc.
<ExPBoy> portalo subito in assistenza
<lucaci> solo una volta mi è capitato di togliere il cavo alimentazione  pensando che ci fosse la batteria
<lucaci> e invece non vi era
<jester-> stonygate: come hai configurato samba su linux
<stonygate> ti posto il file smb.confg?
<lucaci> ci sarebbe un programma per controllare il disco ?
<jester-> stonygate: installa e usa system-config-samba e spero che ti sei fatto la copia ci smb.conf prima di modificare
<stonygate> ma certo io ho ubuntu server pero!
<lucaci> inoltre non per quel file che ho perso non c'è nulla da fare vero? non lo riesco a recuparare?!
<jester-> lucaci: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<jester-> se sdaa è
<lucaci> sda8
<lucaci> ah no
<lucaci> si è sda
<lucaci> quella è la partizione
<lucaci> xD
<lucaci> nel caso risulti ok
<jester-> lucaci: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<jester-> senza il numero
<lucaci> e riformatto la partizione  in che formato mi conviene ricrearla, per usufruire si scrittura e lettura da entrambi i SO?
<jester-> lucaci: se è danneggiato non risolvi e non è un poroblema di formato
<lucaci> nono  intendo se non è danneggiato
<ExPBoy> lucaci, ma portalo in assistenza sei in garanzia
<jester-> lucaci: se non è danneggiato uno vale l'altro ma a che serve la condivisa, ntfs-3g è affidabilissimo e per winz c'è internal disk che non scrive ma legge e copia da ext4
<lucaci> jester ,scusa ma con quel comando quale output devo controllare per capire se è ok il disco!?
<lucaci> grazie
<jester-> lucaci: devi installare il pacchetto smartmontools
<pollo> sqlute ragazzi
<pollo> a me succede un fatto strano: a volte il computer mi si accende e noto come se la scheda video non è installata cioè noto che la grafica del pc è piu scarsa, i video vanno a scatti, altre volte invece come adesso quando accendo noto che la grafica è milgiore, e se apro youtube o se metto un film non vanno a scatti. Esiste un modo per poter 'salvare' questa impostazione in modo da averla a tutte le accensioni?????  uso lubuntu 1
<pollo> jester- ci sei?
<pollo> glpiana
<pollo> minkia ho beccato la giornata che tutti hanno da fare... :D
<pollo> a me succede un fatto strano: a volte il computer mi si accende e noto come se la scheda video non è installata cioè noto che la grafica del pc è piu scarsa, i video vanno a scatti, altre volte invece come adesso quando accendo noto che la grafica è milgiore, e se apro youtube o se metto un film non vanno a scatti. Esiste un modo per poter 'salvare' questa impostazione in modo da averla a tutte le accensioni?????  uso lubuntu 1
<stonygate> pollo fammi capire! ti si accende da solo il pc?
<pollo> no
<pollo> quando lo accendo io
<pollo> non si accende da solo
<stonygate> ha tu accendi il pc a a volte ti va male il video!
<pollo> si
<pollo> mi sai dire qualcosa?
<stonygate> una prova che puoi fare è questa! crei una penna usb con dentro mint!
<stonygate> avvii il pc con la chiavetta facendo un paio di prove: lo accendi dopo una decina di minuti!
<pollo> non ho capito nulla
<stonygate> lo raivvii un paio di volte! se non si presenta lo stesso problema vuol dire che devi reinstallare il gestore video!
<stonygate> sai creare una usb di avvio?
<pollo> si
<pollo> ma
<stonygate> prefetto creala con il sistema operatibo mint!
<pollo> aspetta
<pollo> mi sa che non mi sono spiegato bene
<pollo> a me il pc fun<ziona
<pollo> lo uso sempre tutti i giorni
<pollo> e non ha problemi
<stonygate> ok
<stonygate> il problema si riscontra quando?
<pollo> solo che mi succede una cosa, oggi per esempio il computer ha una grafica migliore, più pulita e i video sia da youtube che ha file mi vanno senza SENZA scatti
<pollo> cioè perfetto
<pollo> invece quasi sempre ha una grafica meno pulita, e i video vanno  a scatti
<pollo> io volevo sapere
<pollo> se esiste un modo per 'salvere' le impostazioni che ho adesso, e averle sempre ad ogni ovvio.
<pollo> mi sono spiegato?
<stonygate> sinceramente se non le cambia l'operatore di solito non si modificano!
<stonygate> faccio una ricerca, un momento
<pollo> evidentemente ho un big problem
<stonygate> no è solo un po strana come cosa, hai percaso la nvidia?
<pollo> siiiiii
<pollo> maledetta.
<stonygate> ecco qui allora http://www.botty.it/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-e-driver-nvidia-risoluzione-impazzita-proviamo-a-risolvere/
<pollo> grazie
<stonygate> ed esegui anche questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<stonygate> ho gia sentito una cosa simile, di solito aggiornando il sistema sparisce!
<stonygate> per questo motivo ti volevo fare provare il sistema mint! che non è altro che ubuntu!
<pollo> mint è ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> stonygate, sei in un canale di supporto ubuntu non di mint
<akis24> stonygate: niente guide non ufficiali sul canale di supporto  al limite gli basterebbe provare a reinstallare i driver o comunque provare a cambiare risoluzione senza usare script strani
<ExPBoy> sei pregato di andare in chat per queste cose
<stonygate> @pollo passa al canale privato!
<pollo> #chat
<pollo> #chatitaliana
<pollo> come si fa?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest71662> salve, volevo chiedere una cosa: ho installato ubuntu 13.10, e dopo 3 riavvii le barre sono scomparse, e ho dovuto reinstallarlo;mi dite se cio puo capitare di nouvo?
<akis24> Guest71662:  non dovrebbe succedere ma se capita  ...  leggi il link che segue
<akis24> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<Guest71662> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Acer-Ubuntu> Salve, Io Sul Mio Pc O Ubuntu 12.10 Ma Mio Nipote Ci A Battuto Le Mani Sopra Appena lo Acceso Mi Diceva the system is running in low graphics mode come lo risolvo?
<akis24> Acer-Ubuntu:  apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Acer-Ubuntu> Grazie
<akis24> Acer-Ubuntu:  fatto ?
<Acer-Ubuntu> Quasi
<stonygate> MSG akis24 in ubuntu server come attivo lo spegnimento del monitor?
<akis24> stonygate: mai usato la versione server ..
<stonygate> akis24 uso solo quella
<akis24> stonygate: in generale credo  sia la stessa cosa ci sono parecchie guide in giro
<stonygate> cerco ancora allora! tnks!
<akis24> figurati
<akis24> stonygate:  xset dpms force off   e  l'opposto   xset dpms force on
<stonygate> he he he l'ho appena fatto
<stonygate> Il programma "xset" non è attualmente installato. à possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install x11-xserver-utils
<stonygate> infatti la versione server manca di questi pacchetti!!
<stonygate> stavo appunto leggendo una guida non ufficiale!
<akis24> stonygate: buona lettura
<Acer-Ubuntu> Miglior Risposta Akis24 Grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<akis24> di nulla
<stonygate> purtroppo la guida ufficiale non ne parla, nel forum ho trovato di interessante questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=292462
<stonygate> pazienza, continuerò a spegnerlo a mano!
<cristian_c> stonygate, sudo vbetool dpms off
<stonygate> sudo: vbetool: comando non trovato
<stonygate> ho ubuntu server! 13.04
<cristian_c> !info vbetool
<ubot-it> vbetool (source: vbetool): run real-mode video BIOS code to alter hardware state. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (saucy), package size 11 kB, installed size 56 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<cristian_c> stonygate, è installato?
<stonygate> -bash: !info: event not found
<stonygate> no non credo, se non lo ha fatto di default ubuntu!
<cristian_c> stonygate, allora, installalo
<stonygate> se do xset dpms force suspend mi da xset:  unable to open display ""
<stonygate> una cosa io ho questo problema dopo aver cancellato freeradius Selezionato il pacchetto libx86-1:amd64 non precedentemente selezionato. dpkg: attenzione: file con l'elenco dei file del pacchetto "freeradius-common" mancante, il pacchetto viene considerato senza alcun file attualmente installato
<stonygate> LOL sudo vbetool dpms off funziona!!!!!!
<stonygate> TNKS
<asssl> Krabador e cristian_c, scusate se vi disturbo ancora, ho notato che quando avvio in modalità Uefi l'installazione prima che si apre il grub con la schermata nera mi viene fuori un errore: Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14
<asssl> sapete per caso cosa sia tale errore?? e se può influire sul fatto che ubuntu non veda windows??
<asssl> grazie mille ancora
<pollo> ciao ci sei?
<pollo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<asssl> Ragazzi c'è qualcuno che sappia cosa fare con l'errore "Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14"?? Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 13.10 in dual boot con windows 7(uefi)
<asssl> C'è nessuno?
<akis24> asssl:  forse prima una lettura della guida ti avrebbe evitato problemi
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<asssl> akis24, purtroppo per me già l'avevo letta e purtroppo non ha funzionato in quanto anche seguendo tali istruzioni ubuntu durante l'installazione non mi vede ne windows 7 ne tantomeno le partizioni già esistenti (che per lui sono non allocate)
<asssl> akis24, l'unica cosa strana è appunto quest'errore che mi viene fuori poco prima dell'apertura del grub
<asssl> Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14
<asssl> error: variable 'root' isn't set.
<akis24> asssl: hai winz 8 giusto ?
<asssl> akis24, nono windows 7
<cristian_c> asssl, ma tu non hai installato ubuntu, vero?
<pollo> hei raga come faccio a sapere che valori di HorizSync e vertREfresh ha il mio monitor?
<cristian_c> pollo, il manuale del tuo monitor
<pollo> e se non lo tengo?
<pollo> ma è il monitor del portatile
<asssl> cristian_c, no in quanto vorrei metterlo in dual boot con windows 7, cosa che mi è impossibile in quanto non vedendomi windows 7 non mi da la possibilità di installarlo accanto a windows 7
<cristian_c> pollo, spiega bene qual è il problema
<akis24> asssl:  sudo fdisk -l  e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pollo> devo creare il file xorg.config e settare l'esatta risoluzione
<diaboliko> salve
<pollo> mo torno
<diaboliko> mi  sapete consigliare  quale ubuntu devo scaricare  per un portatile con 4 gb di hd
<akis24> diaboliko: di hd o di ram ?
<diaboliko> 4 gb HD
<diaboliko> 512 ram
<asssl> akis24, ecco l'output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474427/
<akis24> diaboliko: scordati di instalalre ubuntu su un pc del genere
<diaboliko> ok ma altri da consigliare
<filippo52> come installare una stampante multifunzione Brother MFC-255CW su debian ultima versione
<akis24> diaboliko: non saprei
<cristian_c> diaboliko, ma non sarà troppo piccolo come disco per installarci un sistema completo?
<cristian_c> filippo52, ciao
<diaboliko> ok grazie akis24
<akis24> asssl:  gdisk -l e sempre su pastebin
<filippo52> No il disco fisso è di 250 GB
<cristian_c> filippo52, avvia la 12.10
<filippo52> ok
<asssl> akis24, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474443/
<cristian_c> filippo52, mi riferivo a diaboliko
<filippo52> a scusa
<akis24> asssl: sudo apt-get install gdisk e poi ridai il comando precedente
<asssl> akis24, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474450/
<akis24> asssl:  sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<asssl> akis24, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474468/
<fallito> ciao a tutti.
<fallito> ho provato ad installare una debian kde live sul mio notebook..solo che ora mi da l'errore: "Rimuovere supporti - premere un tasto per riavviare"
<fallito> che faccio?
<fallito> *sto creando una usb con kubuntu nel tentativo di sistemare il tutto,ma non so sefunzionerà.
<fallito> grazie sin d'ora per l'aiuto
<akis24> fallito: togli il disco e riavvia il pc
<fallito> esce il trattino bassoe  non fa nulla
<fallito> s'è interrotta l'installazione durante la fase di formattazione
<akis24> fallito:  reinstalla
<asssl> akis24, http://imagebin.org/278684 questa e' la mia situazione vista da windows
<fallito> non va la live usb con debian. ora stoprovando a reinstallare kubuntu. l'unetbootin s'è aperto.vi tengo aggiornati.
<fallito> l'installazione di kubuntu è andata,quindi ora dovrei riuscire a sistemare il tutto.
<cristian_c> asssl, ma le partizioni di winz riesci a montarle da live?
<jester-> minghi, pc raffreddato ad azoto liquido? ha installato in 30 secondi
<asssl> cristian_c, da live riesco ad entrare e vedere addirittura i file dentro le partizioni ma ne gparted, ne durante l'installazione tali partizioni risultano allocate
<pollo> allora cristian mi aiuteresti con sto file xorg.conf?
<jester-> pollo: non si usa piu xorg.conf
<pollo> posso esporti il mio problema?
<jester-> certo
<pollo> quando accendo il mio laptop non mi viene visualizzata sempre la stessa risoluzione
<pollo> principalmente sono 2
<pollo> una di queste è quella perfetta: cioè mi da una grafica migliore e inoltre mi permette di vedere i videoin fullscreen senza andare a scatti
<pollo> io vorrei in qualche modo settare o salvare la risoluzione perfetta in modo da averla ad ogni avvio
<pollo> mi spiego?
<pollo> ho una nvidia
<jester-> pollo: se hai il dfriver nvidia installato usa nvidia-settings che te lo crea lui ad hoc
<pollo> ma penso che sia un problema si software e non di scheda video, perche quando mi si avvia con la risoluzione perfetta il laptop va na bomba
<jester-> pollo: hai installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> asssl, ma in winz hai attivato l'ibernazione?
<jester-> ?
<pollo> no aspetta jester
<agota> perché mi dice Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/lucid/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found quando faccio apt-get update?
<asssl> cristian_c, in che senso ibernazione? quando sto su live ci sto perche' sono entrato dal grub con trying ubuntu without install
<pollo> oggi pomeriggio mi si è avviato con quella famosa risoluzione perfetta, cioè migliore grafica e video che vanno tranquillamente, e ho salvato tramite nvidia settings (chenon era installato) ma al riavvio non è tornata la peggiore.
<pollo> quindi stavo leggendo da qualche parte che un utente aveva risolto con la creazione di un xorg.conf
<jester-> pollo: se  hai installato il driver ha installato anche nvidia settings
<pollo> non mi sono spiegato
<jester-> pollo: se usi ubuntu, se altro la menata cambia
<pollo> lubuntu
<jester-> ho salvato tramite nvidia settings (chenon era installato)
<pollo> ho lubuntu
<cristian_c> asssl, ho detto winz, non ubuntu
<jester-> pollo: è la stessa cosa il nvidia da repo ha il settings come dipendenza e funza se il driver è in uso
<pollo> ma hai capito il mio problema?
<pollo> ascolta un'altra domanda scusa
<jester-> pollo: lubuntu non è cambi 1qualcosa oltre al brutto vestito leggero
<watty> ciao
<jester-> pollo: ho capito che non egui
<jester-> segui
<pollo> ascolta
<asssl> cristian_c, no non l'ho mai utilizzata l'ibernazione
<jester-> pollo:ascolta te e a domanda rtispondi
<jester-> pollo: fa vedere che risponde: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> agota, i ppa non sono supportati ufficialmente in ubuntu e possono fare danni
<jester-> !paste | pollo
<ubot-it> pollo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pollo> se mi si riavvia con sta risoluzione buona, c'è un qualche modo per salvarla mentre sono con quella risoluzione e settare in modo che ad ogni riavvio non cambi mai, cioè che si riavvii sempre nella risoluzione buona?????
<agota> cristian_c, quindi devo rimuoverli?
<jester-> pollo: ti tolgo la parola o ti butto fuori? scegli tu
<cristian_c> asssl, e quindi winz non si avvia subito?
<pollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474581/
<pollo> [17:35] <jester-> pollo: ti tolgo la parola o ti butto fuori? scegli tu    non capisco? che dici?
<jester-> pollo: non hai il driver nvidia installato
<cristian_c> agota, eh, sì, usa ppa-purge per purgare bene
<asssl> cristian_c, no ogni volta che lo avvio ci mette il tempo di caricare il sistema attraverso la schermata di "starting windows", non uso l'ibernazione
<pollo> si perchè se lo installo al prossimo riavvio mi fa lo schermo nero
<jester-> pollo: e il nvidia settings non funza te capì o no
<pollo> ok ho capito
<pollo> e quindi non c'è un modo per salvare la risoluzione che funziona bene?
<jester-> pollo: lspci | grep -i vga
<pollo> per esempio una volta che mi si  avvia colla ris buona
<cristian_c> asssl, ok
<pollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474587/
<cristian_c> pollo, ma hai installato l'ultima di lubuntu?
<pollo> ho la 13.10
<jester-> pollo: sudo vai in driver aggiuntivo
<jester-> pollo: o fai sudo jockey-gtk
<cristian_c> asssl, hai disco ssd o solo hdd ottico?
<asssl> cristian_c, solo ottico
<jester-> pollo: alura?
<pollo> comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<agota> cristian_c, come faccio? i 2 link not found sono http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/lucid/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages e http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/lucid/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<pollo> faccio copia incolla
<pollo> comando non trovato
<jester-> pollo: sudo jockey-gtk
<pollo> se installo i driver, al priossimo riavvio avro schermo nero e saro' fottuto
<jester-> pollo: arrangiati
<jester-> ed esci
<pollo> minkia come sei
<asssl> cristian_c, non so se hai letto prima ma quando faccio partire la live attraverso uefi mi dice: Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14
<pollo> rilassati
<asssl> cristian_c, me lo dice per un istante e poi carica
<pollo> fatti una tisana cne
<cristian_c> agota, hai installato ppa-purge? Digita in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<asssl> cristian_c, potrebbe influire nella buona riuscita del-operazione?
<cristian_c> !paste | agota, posta l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> agota, posta l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> asssl, ma tu avevi parlato di grub. È un portatile?
<asssl> cristian_c, sisi e' un portatile con windows 7 preinstallato
<asssl> cristian_c, tale errore esce un momento prima che si apre grub
<agota> cristian_c, ecco l'output dei comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474654/
<cristian_c> asssl, grub lo si installa installando ubuntu
<asssl> cristian_c, ma grub non e' la schermata nera che si avvia quando vai a installare ubuntu in modalita' uefi?
<asssl> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> asssl, hai disattivato il secure boot?
<jester-> asssl: segui: ripristino bootloader a mano non si puo fare niente
<cristian_c> asssl, no, grub è altra cosa
<cristian_c> !grub | asssl
<ubot-it> asssl: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<asssl> cristian_c, il secure boot nel mio bios non penso ci sia perche' l'ho cercato e non l'ho trovato tra le opzioni
<jester-> se ha uefi non funza la procedura per grub mbr
<asssl> jester, ma per fare il ripristino del bootloader non devo aver installato gia' ubuntu?
<jester-> asssl: se non hai installato ubuntu coe fai ad avere un bootloader
<jester-> asssl: semplicemente non ti parte piu winz?
<jester-> asssl: ???
<asssl> jester, ragazzi scusate l'ignoranza ma e' da poco che mi sto avvicnando ad ubuntu quindi non sono molto esperto. winz mi parte bene solo che non riesco ad affiancargli ubuntu in dual boot
<jester-> asssl: ma hai installato ubuntu?
<jester-> se non è installato parliamo del sesso delle oche?
<asssl> jester, no in quanto ubuntu durante l'installazione non mi rileva la presenza di windows e le partizioni me le da tutte non allocate
<jester-> asssl: impossibile
<asssl> jester, la mia domanda iniziale infatti era appunto installare ubuntu in dual boot
<jester-> asssl: se hai winz installato le vede eccome
<jester-> non lo vede a chi trolla
<asssl> jester, come si fanno gli screen in live su ubuntu?? ti posto un'immagine
<jester-> asssl: non puo dare partizini non allocate su un disco sane e con winz sopra
<cristian_c> !image | asssl
<ubot-it> asssl: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> asssl: apri gparted fai lo shot e posta
<cristian_c> agota, history | grep add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> agota, poi usa pastebin
<asssl> http://imagebin.org/278816
<asssl> ecco a voi
<jester-> asssl: è un disco vergine
<jester-> asssl: guarda se ce ne sono altri
<asssl> http://imagebin.org/278684
<jester-> asssl: è roba winz quella che hai postato non da gparted
<asssl> jester, l'ultima si, era per far vedere che non e' vergine
<jester-> non esistono  C  D e palle varie in linux
<jester-> asssl: sda gparted la vede non partizionata, che live stai usando
<asssl> ubuntu 13.10
<agota> cristian_c, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474768/
<jester-> asssl: hai un solo disco?
<jester-> fa vedere sudo parted -l
<asssl> jester, si e partizionato come hai visto dall'immagine di winz. L'ho comprato gia' cosi'
<cristian_c> agota, sudo ppa-purge ppa:falk-t-j/lucid
<cristian_c> agota, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<asssl> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474773/
<jester-> asssl: secondo me hai secure boot abilitato
<jester-> nasconde tutto
<jester-> asssl: nemmeno lo vede il disco
<jester-> asssl: come vedi vede solo il cdrom
<cristian_c> asssl, sicuro di aver digitato il comando giusto?
<cristian_c> asssl, quale comando hai digitato?
<jester-> asssl: incolla anche il comando oltre alla risposto: sudo parted -l
<jester-> -elle
<asssl> jester, pero' da live riesco comunque ad entrare nelle partizioni che gparted non vede http://imagebin.org/278819
<cristian_c> asssl, rispondi alla domanda e posta l'output completo
<jester-> asssl: digita il comando giusto
<asssl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474787/
<agota> cristian_c, fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474789/
<cristian_c> asssl, scusa, ho sbagliato io
<jester-> asssl: controlla il secure boot
<jester-> asssl: se non c'è hai un pc strano assai
<jester-> asssl: e con sudo fdisk -l ?
<asssl> jester, nel mio bios non mi pare ci sia il secure boot. Se vuoi vedo il nome del bios e te lo comunico cosi' in caso mi puoi guidare dove cercarlo
<asssl> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474803/
<jester-> asssl:  sudo parted -l
<jester-> non è possibile che non veda
<asssl> jester, riprovo a darlo
<jester-> asssl: live 13-10?
<asssl> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474810/
<asssl> jester, si 13.10
<cristian_c> agota, ma l'avevi già rimosso?
<jester-> asssl: sudo parted /dev/sda
<cristian_c> agota, posta schermata di Software e aggiornamenti
<asssl> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474823/
<agota> cristian_c, no è sempre lì. quale tab di software e aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> agota, quella di altri software, mi pare
<sniper1980> Buonasera a tutti
<agota> cristian_c, http://i.snag.gy/rlei3.jpg
<sniper1980> Sapreste indicarmi una guida per installare solo Ubuntu sul mio pc con nuovo hard disk interno
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> asssl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478324
<sniper1980> l'installazione si puo fare da chiavetta usb?
<cristian_c> asssl, leggi, sopratutto la seconda pagina, pare che tutti abbiano risolto allo stesso modo
<asssl> cristian_c, ora leggo >(
<asssl> fosse la volta buona :)
<jester-> asssl: getconf LONG_BIT
<asssl> jester, da 64 come risultato
<jester-> asssl: secondo me hai qualche protezione da bios
<jester-> non ha problemi 13.10 64 bit con uefi
<asssl> jester, vuoi che vedo che bios ho e te lo comunico_
<jester-> asssl: se non c'è nulla non saprei che altro fare
<jester-> male che vada canna il boot loader che si ripristina con secure remix
<mark___> buona sera ho provato ha installare linux ma mi dice il tuo kernel nn è appropiato
<jester-> mark___: cioè?
<asssl> cristian_c, I believe it has to do with a change to the acceptable partition boundaries since Lucid Beta came out. Try changing your partitions with a Karmic Live CD. I am guessing that will work.
<asssl> cristian_c, e' questa la parte interessante??
<asssl> cristian_c di inglese non sto messo benissimo
<jester-> uefi è supportato dalla 12.10 64bit
<cristian_c> asssl, no
<jester-> prima non sa neanche cosa sia
<cristian_c> asssl, continua a leggere
<asssl> jester, io sto provando 13.10
<asssl> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | sniper1980 , per creare la live
<ubot-it> sniper1980 , per creare la live: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> mark___:forse stai intallando una 64 bit su pc con processore 32bit
<mark___> e lo gia fatto ma mi dice sempre il problema del kernel
<mark___> a probabile
<jester-> mark___: prendi la iso i386
<mark___> ok  grazie
<cristian_c> agota, non è che hai pacioccato con i repo?
<jester-> asssl: vei se c'è bios legacy
<sniper1980> scusa @ubot-it  io parto da un hard disk vuoto che monterò sul mio pc senza nessun SO
<asssl> jester, cioe' cosa dovrei controllare nel bios_
<asssl> ?
<akis24> asssl: che portatile hai modello esatto ?
<cristian_c> agota, sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/alk-t-j-lucid-saucy.list
<agota> cristian_c, non ho fatto niente, quello che ho fatto lo puoi vedere dall'history :( devo toglierli manualmente dal file?
<cristian_c> sniper1980, ti serve unebootin per creare la live
<cristian_c> agota, dall'history non si vede tutto
<agota> cristian_c, "rm: impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/alk-t-j-lucid-saucy.list": File o directory non esistente"
<jester->  agota, sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/falk-t-j-lucid-saucy.list
<jester-> mancava la f
<jester-> agota: bella collezione di ppa
<asssl> akis24 , asus a55v con processo i7-36100M , 2.3 ghz, win7 premium , hdd 500gb, ram 8gb, scheda video nvidia geforce gt 630 m con 2 gb dedicati
<sniper1980> creo la live su chiavetta e poi la installo sul pc in modo permanente?
<jester-> è come avere una metastasi
<agota> jester-, dici che è piena di robaccia?
<jester-> agota: salvo pochi i ppa sono coe il cancro
<jester-> come
<jester-> per  contro ubuntu non costa nienta manco a renstallare 100 volte
<agota> jester-, ma ci sono solo quelli ufficiali, più pochi necessari, no?
<cristian_c> agota, non ci sono ppa ufficialmente supportati
<jester-> agota: e quando mai i ppa sono ufficiali
<cristian_c> !ppa | agota
<ubot-it> agota: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> sniper1980, esatto?
<cristian_c> *.
<agota> cristian_c, jester-, semi-ufficiali? :D cioè oltre a quelli main, partner, ecc ho solo pochi altri relativi ai programmi installati che mi sono comunque necessari per tenerli aggiornati, no?
<jester-> agota: i ppa non sono ufficiali
<jester-> quelli ufficiali sono serever ubuntu
<agota> e quelli proposti come main, universe, partner ecc non hanno niente di ufficioso?
<cristian_c> agota, se vuoi programmi sempre aggiornati, ci sono altre distro
<cristian_c> ubuntu non è rolling
<cristian_c> asssl, dovresti postare schermate del bios
<cristian_c> o uefi, o quello che è
<jester-> asssl: akis24 ha trovato questo ed è sempre un problema di settare il bios http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi
<asssl> jester, ora leggo
<jester-> asssl: sbagliato link  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=535076
<asssl> grazie ancora per l'impegno ragazzi
<cristian_c> asssl, puoi installare ubuntu anche in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> asssl, pare che nel manuale del pc sia anche scritto come impostare il bios/uefu
<cristian_c> ma tu l'hai letto?
<cristian_c> *uefi
<_shinobi> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno di voi potrebbe darmi indicazioni, se ci sono, su come migliorare le prestazioni di un netbook con ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<akis24> asssl: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4357378
<_shinobi> o anche come eliminare o individuare tanta spazzatura?
<jester-> _shinobi: disabilitando servizi non necessari. usare interfaccia leggera tipo lubuntu, pigliare un pc piu potente
<_shinobi> ecco per i servizi non necessari ad esempio, quali potrebbero essere?
<_shinobi> e dove potrei vederli?
<_shinobi> nel monitor di sistema?
<jester-> e in programmi avvio
<_shinobi> programmi avvio da dove si accede?
<jester-> da qualche parte nei menu
<_shinobi> ?
<_shinobi> il fatto è che non saprei quali sono i servizi non necessari mmm
<cristian_c> _shinobi, ubuntu troppo pesante per i netbook
<cristian_c> !requisiti | _shinobi
<ubot-it> _shinobi: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<_shinobi> davvero è troppo pesante?
<_shinobi> pensavo fosse leggero, sicuramente più di windows
<jester-> _shinobi: ma non fa diventare delle 500 bmw
<_shinobi> sicuramente, ma il mio è installato di fabbrica
<_shinobi> non va lento solo che era per curiosità sapere cosa fare per velocizzarlo di più
<jester-> quindi se non  hai taroccato con ppa e oprelli vari dovrebbe gia essere ottimizzato
<cristian_c> _shinobi, leggi la guida wiki
<_shinobi> ok!
<jax324> ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad installare i font di windows ?
<jax324> al momento i caratteri predefiniti sono sgranati.
<cristian_c> !font | jax324
<ubot-it> jax324: Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<jax324> grande cristian_c
<jester-> jax324: abilita il antiliasing modalità leggera
<jax324> per sapere tutti le liste di ubot?
<jax324> già abilitato l'antialias.
<biofa> ciao ho un problema con il mio nuovo sony vaio, ubuntu non mi rileva il device del bluetooth.. sapete aiutarmi? grazie
<jester-> non dovrebbero essere sgranati se in modalità leggere
<jester-> slightly
<cristian_c> biofa, digita in un terminale: rfkill list
<jax324> avevo impostato in modalità Intero
<cristian_c> !paste | biofa , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> biofa , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jax324> modificato in leggera.
<jax324> però nei widget risulta sgranato
<jester-> jax324: metti i ms e provali
<biofa> 0: sony-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: sony-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 2: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<jester-> verdana per esempio
<jax324> per questo chiedevo i caratteri windows :-)
<jax324> va meglio, ma i widget sono ancora sgranati
<jax324> comunque grazie a tutti
<jester-> biofa: sudo rfkill unblock all
<biofa> fatto non mi restituisce niente..
<jester-> controlla se va
<biofa> grrazie mille funziona! :)
<biofa> adesso provo a riavviare per vedere  se mantiene le impostazioni
<biofa> grazie jester
<Water> ciao
<biofa> aspetta pero lo vede ma non riesco a scambiare i file con il cellulare..
<biofa> i 2 dispositivi pero si vedono tra di loro..
<jester-> biofa: che cellofono è
<Water> qualcuno mi puo dire se esiste una distro per fare diagnostica hw
<biofa> gt-s5260 samsung
<biofa> lo star II
<jester-> biofa: nemmeno copi dal cello?
<jester-> esplora peririferica
<asssl> akis24, jester, cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/278830  ,   http://imagebin.org/278832     ,    http://imagebin.org/278833      ,      http://imagebin.org/278834
<biofa> quando espoloro clicco ma non mi da niente, se tento di inviare mi da errore. anche se tento di inviare dal cellulale, il cell mi da errore
<cristian_c> asssl, hai aperto i topic del forum che ti sono stati linkati? Uno di questi riguarda pure il tuo pc
<jester-> asssl: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4357378
<jester-> mi pare sia il tuo stesso pc
<biofa> il mio è un sony vaio..
<jester-> biofa: non sarà compatibile
<jester-> biofa: attaccalo da usb
<jester-> modalita dati
<biofa> e quindi non posso usare il bluothoot??
<cristian_c> asssl, l'uefi boot è enabled
<cristian_c> asssl, ma non l'avevi disabilitato?
<biofa> quando sara compatibilie?
<asssl> cristian_c, ho fatto prima quello che diceva la guida dell'installazione in uefi mode, quindi lo lasciavo attivo poi non funzionando ho provato anche a disabilitarlo ottendendo gli stessi risultati di quando era attivo(non vedeva ne windows ne tantomeno le partizioni allocate
<cristian_c> asssl, leggi il topic linkato
<cristian_c> che riguarda asus a55v
<asssl> cristian_c, nella guida che mi avete gentilmente linkato si parla dello stesso computer ma con windows 8. Da quello che ho capito sono riusciti ad installare ubuntu disabilitando secure boot e fast boot(cose che io non ho nel mio bios)
<asssl> cristian_c, il mio problema è che non mi rileva proprio niente di tutto quello che ho in memoria in quanto la vede tutta non allocata e quindi mi rende impossibile continuare con l'installazione che vorrei fare io(in dual boot con winz)
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> asssl, e hai attivato launch pxe oprom?
<cristian_c> biofa, non ho capito il tuo problema
<asssl> cristian_c, provo mettere enable sia su uefi boot che su pxe oprom?
<cristian_c> asssl, no
<cristian_c> asssl, uefi boot dev'essee su disabled
<cristian_c> mentre launch pxe ecc dev'essere su enabled
<cristian_c> asssl, adesso è tutto il contrario
<asssl> cristian_c, e tra le boot option quale seleziono?
<asssl> uefi o p2?
<cristian_c> asssl, ti permette di selezionare?
<asssl> si certo
<asssl> cristian_c, si certo
<cristian_c> asssl, a option 1 seleziona e vedi cosa da
<Guest93987> ciao a tutti. come faccio ad installare gli ultimi driver ndivia su kubuntu?
<asssl> cristian_c, uefi: HD-dl-st dvdram gt51n , p2: HD-dl-st dvdram gt51n , windows boot manager
<cristian_c> asssl, ok, fai un tentativo con la seconda opzione
<Blacklist> sera a tutti
<Peric> sera
<cristian_c> asssl, altrimenti rimetti la prima. L'importante è che hai uefi boot disabled e launch pxe enabled
<Peric> potrei spaere per cortesia dove mi devo rivolgere per un problema con la nuova versione di Ubuntu? Ho già chiesto nel forum ma nessuno sembra saperlo
<asssl> cristian_c, sto provando, speriamo bene
<asssl> cristian_c, se c'è qualche novità ti faccio gli screen
<cristian_c> asssl, credo che se va bene, dovrebbe vederle in gparted
<Blacklist> Peric, che problema hai con ubuntu?
<krabador> Guest93987, applicazioni  ----- sistema ----- driver aggiuntivi
<Peric> ho eseguito l'aggiornamento alla versione 13.10 ma ora, all'avvio del pc mi appare lo schermo completamente nero
<Blacklist> Peric,  che vers. avvevi precedente?
<Peric> 13.04
<Blacklist> prima Peric  di fare  l'aggiornamento
<asssl> cristian_c, niente da fare gparted non le vede
<Peric> sempre la 13.04
<cristian_c> asssl, che opzioni del bios hai usato?
<cristian_c> asssl, prova direttamente dall'installer
<Blacklist> ok allora Prova, se riesci ad aprire un terminale con ctrl+alt+t o prova a fare il login con ctrl+alt+f1 a fare così:
<jester-> Peric: problema?
<asssl> ho impostato come hai detto tu uefi boot su disable e ho messo enabled su launch pxe e poi p2
<Peric> terminale aperto, e ora?
<Blacklist> sudo apt-get update
<Blacklist> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blacklist> sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<Blacklist> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Blacklist> unity --reset-icons & disown
<asssl> cristian_c, ho impostato come hai detto tu uefi boot su disable e ho messo enabled su launch pxe e poi p2
<cristian_c> asssl, reimposta la boot option
<cristian_c> asssl, lasciando disabled ed enabled come ora
<Peric> grazie, ora provo e poi semmai faccio sapere
<Peric> buona serata
<jester-> seguire il thread del forum?
<asssl> cristian_c, ora mi è comparsa anche l'opzione Realtek PXE B04 D00
<cristian_c> asssl, quello è l'avvio da rete remoto, non c'entra
<cristian_c> asssl, reimposta
<asssl> cristian_c, che impostazioni uso?
<blacklist> Peric...
<blacklist> sera a tutti è scusate se non ho utilizzato pastebin
<cristian_c> asssl, te l'ho detto: uefi boot disabled, launch pxe enabled
<cristian_c> asssl, e la option #1 la rimetti come prima
<asssl> prima c'era uefi: HD-dl-st dvdram gt51n
<asssl> cristian_c però ora che il pc si è avviato con uefi boot disabled quell'opzione non mi compare più
<asssl> cristian_c ho solo windows, p2 e realtek
<cristian_c> ok
<pasquale> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> asssl, scegli windows
<pasquale> volevo supporto su come fare videochiamate facebook da ubuntu 13.10
<asssl> cristian_c, ora così mi avvia windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> asssl, giusto, reimposta come era all'inizio
<cristian_c> asssl, e poi cerca di vedere se ti fa impostare come ti ho detto per le prime due opzioni
<asssl> cristian_c, uefi boot su disabled e launch pxe su enabled li fa mettere, l'unico problema è che il responso dell'installazione è sempre che non vede windows e le partzioni
<akis24> sera
<michael_____> salve
<Innerina> Ciao ragazzi, ho problemi con l'ibernazione, nel senso che salta il wifi, non mi riconosce più tale scheda alla riaccensione e se non ricordo male non riavvia né si spegne più... come posso risolvere? Ho guardato sul forum, c'é qualcosa di simile, ma non ho trovato il mio caso...
<VodkaLemmon> Innerina:
<Innerina> Sì Vodka?
<Mike___> Salve baldi giovani mi piacerebbe se qualcuno di voi mi desse una mano nell'interpretare il resoconto effettuato dopo avere pulito il mio netbook usando bleachbit
<Mike___> mi da una serie stermianta di "permessi negati" e vorrei capire se è normale, oppure se è un problema
<Mike___> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !chat | Mike___
<ubot-it> Mike___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mike___> ed io uso ubuntu
<Mike___> 12.04lts
<Mike___> e quando faccio un pò di pulizia mi da sta serie di permessi non negati
<krabador> Mike___, chiedi al supporto di quel software, se c'è
<Mike___> va bene
<Andy__> ciao
<Andy__> chi mi può aiutare
<Andy__> ?
<Andy__> ehiii
<Andy__> c'è qualcuno?
<Andy__> si vabbè....buonanotte branco di ghiri
<lupo> salve ragazzi posso chiedere un'informazione??
<lupo> c'è qualcuno??
<krabador> lupo, chiedi
<lupo> ho installato ubuntu 13.10, l'installazione sembra che è andata a buon fine ma dopo il riavvio nn mi parte e si avvia windows
<krabador> lupo, hai uefi?
<lupo> no bios phoenix
<lupo> ho installato a fianco di windows ma all'aavio nn mi fa scegliere tra i due
<krabador> !grub | lupo
<ubot-it> lupo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lupo> ok ora provo e vi faccio sapere
<lupo> torno dopo
<lupo> grazie di tutto
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-26
<airgnox> giorno qualcuno sa' dirmi il motivo per il quale non mi compare l'icona di Compiz fusion icon nella barra in alto anche se cerco di attivarla ???
<airgnox> ho ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Stnbvgjt> Xubuntu trusty  software-center non funziona
<DarthDepa> ciao a tutti :)
<DarthDepa> volevo fare una domanda di "politica" relativa a UEFI
<DarthDepa> posso chiedere quì o c'è un canale apposito?
<glpiana> DarthDepa, prova, male che vada ti si indica altro canale
<DarthDepa> ok :)
<DarthDepa> Stavo leggendo, da Wikipedia, questo: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<DarthDepa> per avere qualche informazione aggiuntiva...
<DarthDepa> ma non capisco perchè Microsoft abbia così tanto "potere" da costringere RedHat, per esempio, ad avere una chiave
<DarthDepa> ma soprattutto, perchè ci vuole una chiave?
<glpiana> DarthDepa, oki, sei nel canale sbagliato :D
<glpiana> !chat | DarthDepa
<ubot-it> DarthDepa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarthDepa> glpiana: ahahahahah ok :) grazie avevo il dubbio infatti
<DarthDepa> ragazzi, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<DarthDepa> vorrei che, usando l'ssh su "localhost"
<DarthDepa> non mi venisse chiesta la password
<DarthDepa> ho seguito questa procedura:
<DarthDepa> 1) ssh-keygen -t rsa
<DarthDepa> 2) cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/autorized_keys
<DarthDepa> 3) chmod og-wx ~/.ssh/autorized_keys
<DarthDepa> ma non funziona :(
<cri90> buongiorno
<cri90> posso chiedere un informazione?
<pepigno75> salve ho un problema con gli updare
<pepigno75> *update
<pepigno75> mi segnalo, lo faccio partire...poi mi dice che ci sono app di terze parti o pacchetti non firmati
<pepigno75> sceglo OK
<pepigno75> ma poi si blocca li
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kAnGeL88> ciao a tutti
<kAnGeL88> ho un grosso problema, devo installare easycap stk1160 su ubuntu 13.10 con kernel 3.11 e non trovo una guida valida per risolvere il mio problema
<pepigno75> mi da questa schermata https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhvzf536guzx7ve/update.png
<pepigno75> seleziono OK
<pepigno75> e non fa gli aggiornamenti
<pepigno75> ne ho già 300mb
<pepigno75> se continua cosi avrò 1gb di aggiornamenti da scaricare :)
<jester-> kAnGeL88: che non sono nei repo immagino
<Dig> è possibile cambiare i driver di una scheda video dalla live???
<jester-> pepigno75: hai aggiunto repo esterni senza importare la key
<jester-> pepigno75: da terminale: sudo aptget update e metti nel pastebin la risposta
<jester-> Dig: se lo fosse non sara definitivo
<Dig> jester-, dalla console di ripristino devo selezionare di entrare come root???
<jester-> Dig: che stai facendo
<Dig> jester-, ho sistemato un pc, con scheda video nvidia datata, ho messo dei driver nvidia che evidentemente non vanno bene, non mi mostra ne la modalità grafica, ne mi sposta sulla tty1
<jester-> Dig: da recovery al menu devi abilitare la rete  per avere il fs montato anche in scrittura, andare in root i purgare il driver
<Dig> jester-, basta purgarli e mette quelli di default?
<jester-> se non hai fatto casino i nouveau ci sono ancora
<Dig> jester-, dovrebbero esserci, avevo selezionato un driver da Ubuntu Software Service
<Riccio90> Buongiorno! qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a far partire il video di questo sito: http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/colorado_cafe/full/423143/puntata-del-25-novembre.html ?
<jester-> Dig: o meglio scegli invece che root xfailsafe e poi lo disattivi da driver aggiuntivi
<pepigno75> si hai ragione
<pepigno75> http://pastebin.com/W6pguEXV
<pepigno75> l' avevo visto..e dove purgare il ppa
<pepigno75> ma non ho avuto tempo, non pensavo che mi bloccasse gli update
<jester-> Riccio90: non c'è un plugin silverlight in linux
<Andrew77> ciao
<Andrew77> qualcuno può darmi assistenza?
<Dig> jester-, non me lo avvia con xfailsafe, non ho capito perché. Quando ho messo il driver nvidia sbaglio mi sono detto tanto se sbaglio riparo da la
<Dig> jester-, comunque sono entrato. da root. devo dare sudo --purge nvidia???
<Riccio90> jester: ah ok... Non c'è nessun altro modo per farlo partire?
<jester-> pepigno75: sudo apt-get upgrade e quando chiede autorizzazione gigiti s
<jester-> !gpgerr | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> Riccio90: al momento no
<Riccio90> jester-: ok, grazie mille comunque!
<jester-> Riccio90: se proprio non dormi la notte non vedendo la nano rete installati un winz come macchina virtual
<akis24> !chiedi | Andrew77
<ubot-it> Andrew77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Riccio90> jester-: ok, grazie!
<Andrew77> ho appena installato edubuntu - sto cercando di connetterlo alla rete di casa, con il wifi non sono riuscito e ho provato via ethernet ma una volta connesso si pianta tutto
<jester-> Andrew77: si pianta in che senso
<Andrew77> tutto fermo, anche il mouse, devo spegnere e riaccendere
<jester-> Andrew77: non dovrebbe centrare la rete col freeze
<jester-> Andrew77: a meno che la eth sia ciucca
<Andrew77> adesso ho il cavo staccato e sembra andare
<jester-> Andrew77: hai taroccato qualche file nel frattempo?
<Andrew77> no
<Andrew77> potrebbe essere un problema con il driver della eth
<jester-> Andrew77: hai un altro cavo?
<Andrew77> no,ora no
<Andrew77> ma è nuovo
<jester-> il pc è vecchio?
<Andrew77> si
<jester-> se si serve un cao dritto e non rovesciato
<Andrew77> 2005
<jester-> cavo
<jester-> stright e non cross
<jester-> Andrew77: che scheda wifi monta
<Andrew77> non saprei
<jester-> Andrew77: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> Andrew77: e lspci | grep -i ethernet
<Andrew77> non da niente
<jester-> Andrew77: impossibile che non dia niente, scrivi bene
<Andrew77> realtek e InProComm
<jester-> Andrew77: realtek è la wifi?
<Dig> jester-, fatto. Sono rientrato coi nouveau
<Dig> grazie
<Andrew77> secondo me la wifi è InProComm perché poi dice IPN 2220 802.11g
<jester-> Andrew77: che versione ubuntu hai installato
<Andrew77> edubuntu 12.04
<jester-> Andrew77: mai visto una wifi iprocom, 12.04 è vecchia installa la 13.10 che ha molti driver aggiornati in piu
<jester-> e le eth se realtek non ha mai avuto problemi
<ExPBoy> Andrew77, puoi mettere i due output su pastebin e farceli vedere?
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrew77> non ho il pc con ubuntu collegato alla rete
<Andrew77> per ora vi ringrazio devo scappare a lavoro
<Andrew77> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> buonasera
<nannes> salve
<D4V|DE> se chiedessi un'assistenza su win7 mi bannate?
<nannes> !chat | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<D4V|DE> ok
<lucaci> buon giorno
<lucaci> ho gia chiesto aiuto ieri per un problema per una partizione che mi dava problemi , e sembrava avessi risolto con l'aiuto di alcuni utenti
<lucaci> però facendo varie prove mi ritrovo in una situazione alquanto strano
<lucaci> *a
<lucaci>  e non riesco a capire! :/
<lucaci> nonostante controlli su win che su ubuntu diano esito positivo per quanto riguarda l'integrità del mio hd, abbia provato a formattare la partizione interessata da ubuntu con gparted(stranamente senza riuscirci) e da win riuscendoci, ho ancora problemi di memorizzazione di dati dai due SO : ovvero se vi salvo un file da ubuntu  poi in win non lo ritrovo, mentre se uso win e passo a ubuntu ho bisogno ogni volta di fixare la partizione con ntfsfis per pot
<lucaci> ervi accedere, continuando poi ad avere problemi!!
<Peric> buon pomeriggio a tutti, avrei un problema con Ubuntu, chi può darmi un aiuto?
<akis24> !chiedi | peric
<ubot-it> peric: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> lucaci:  a me gia' sembra strano che da ubuntu non riesci a formattare ...
<nino> eliminare tutti i pacchetti relativi ai floppy, quali sono ?
<lucaci> in realtà
<lucaci> ho eseguito la formattazione
<nino> ???
<lucaci> apparentemente sembrava tutto piallato ... accedo da win e invece era ancora tutto li!!
<lucaci> o.O
<nino> se accedi con altro sistema operativo è tutta un'altra impostazione e puoi trovare di tutoo, basta mettere dentro
<lucaci> scusa non ho capito
<akis24> lucaci: sei sicuro di aver formattato con gparted ?
<lucaci> -.-
<lucaci> certo
<lucaci> ho cancellato la partizione
<lucaci> e creato nuova ntfs
<akis24> lucaci: ed era tutto li ancora ?
<lucaci> su ubuntu no
<lucaci> da win
<lucaci> invece si
<nannes> Ma per favore..
<nannes> akis24 queste cose succedono solo nelle favole
<nannes> E' evidente che la formattazione non è avvenuta :)
<nannes> quindi non credere all'user akis24 ;)
<akis24> direi proprio di si specie se non ha confermato suppongo
<lucaci> non penso di essere ancora così rincoglionito
<lucaci> da non aver confermato
<nannes> lucaci: Dovrai ricrederti, mi sa :)
<nannes> Se windows parte ancora, la partizione contenente l'OS  (cartella WINDOWS, ProgramFiles etc) è ancora intatta
<lucaci> anche perchè ricordo di aver anche clikkato su dettagli nella finestra che esce a fine esecuzione
<lucaci> aspettato tutto ciò è riferito ad una partizione non a tutto l'hd!!!
<akis24> lucaci: hai usato applica ... quando hai provato a formattare ?
<lucaci> ancora? certo ho detto anche di ricordare di aver clikkato su dettagli nella finestra che appare a fine esecuzione!
<OverMe> riformatta e vediamo
<lucaci> cosa ? se mi da ancora problemi?
<lucaci> intendi?
<OverMe> hai detto che hai già problemi
<lucaci> si ma ho formattato da win poi
<lucaci> e nonostante ciò l'utilizzo di questa partizione mi da ancora problemi!
<nino> spesso con fdisk elimino una partizione,  poi esco scrivendo sul disco le modifiche, riapro fdisk la partizione non c'è più, poi faccio nuova partizione usando gli stessi valori  di cui avevo preso nota precedentementa, la formatto con t di fdisk a ntfs e mi ricompare il tutto, l'ho fatto per installare due partizioni di win sullo stesso disco completamente svincolate e tutto va alla perfezione, entrambi non si vedonoche ave
<lucaci> proprio per scaramanzia ho riformattato
<lucaci> ora vi ho copiato dei file
<lucaci> ora chiudo qui ed accedo da win e vedo un po se è cambiato qualcosa!
<lucaci> tra poco mi riconnetto e vi faccio sapere
<nino> ok
<lucaci> rieccomi
<lucaci> o.O
<lucaci> cose strane proprio!
<lucaci> su win mi vede dei file che erano presenti sulla partizione prima della formattazione ma non vede quelli che ho copiato prima , dopo la formattazione!
<lucaci> ora che sono ritornato su ubuntu
<lucaci> da qui
<lucaci> mi vede quelli che ho messo io dopo a formattazione , ma i due che ho si vedono da win non ci sono!
<OverMe> già
<OverMe> starai scrivendo su 2 partizioni diverse
<lucaci> mmm no
<akis24> lucaci: ci fai vedere  output di sudo fdisk -l  e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479394/
<OverMe> lucaci, sudo parted -l
<eddigei> ho un problema con i permessi di un acartella
<lucaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479398/
<OverMe> monta la 8 e vedi che c'è dentro
<lucaci> do semplicemente  mount /dev/sda8
<OverMe> sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<OverMe> poi entra in /mnt e vedi che c'è
<lucaci> mi dice che è gia montata
<eddigei> praticamente ho la cartella Scaricati (dove ci finiscono i file che scarico dal browser) che ha permessi 775 ma quando scarico i file hanno permessi 644
<lucaci> e in mnt da terminale non vi è nulla
<OverMe> lucaci, mount
<akis24> eddigei:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<lucaci> il risultato di mount
<lucaci> è http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479434/
<eddigei> lo so coem funzionano i permessi non capisco perchè i filr che mi scarica me li mette con quei permessi
<OverMe> lucaci, entra in /media/luca/Dati
<OverMe> cosa c'è?
<akis24> eddigei:  se li conosci...  puoi cambiarli i permessi
<eddigei> si ok
<lucaci> ci sono i tre file che vi ho copiato dopo la formattazione
<lucaci> ma che da win non si vedono
<lucaci> :S
<eddigei> ma se poi ne scarico un altro me lo rifa con permessi 644
<eddigei> akis24, tu quando scarichi  che permessi hai impostati sul file?
<akis24> eddigei:  quelli che gli sono assegnati  non li decido io a priori
<OverMe> lucaci, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt       poi entra in /mnt e dimmi che c'è
<lucaci> non mi ci fa accedere, non so se è d'aiuto ma quella in realtà è la partizione su cui è installato win
<eddigei> si ok e quali hai? voglio fare un confronto magari mi sbaglio
<OverMe> lucaci, ok, dammi un ls -al /media/luca/Dati
<lucaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479489/
<OverMe> lucaci, ok, quindi se tu adesso avvii windows e accedi alla stessa partizione da 99 giga, c'è altra roba invece di questa?
<lucaci> prima che ho provato si
<lucaci> oppure in precedenza
<OverMe> torna qui da windows che vediamo insieme
<lucaci> quantomeno ciò che provavo a mettere da ubuntu non me lo faceva vedere in win
<OverMe> dammi prima un: sudo blkid
<lucaci> nella stessa partizione
<lucaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479500/
<lucaci> mi collego da win nel frattempo?
<OverMe> yes
<lucaci> ok dammi 5 minuti che vado anche un secondo al bagno! xD
<Matt_91> lol
<lucaci> rieccomi
<lucaci> scusa ma non si connetteva piu
<lucaci> non c'è piu il ragazzo che mi stava aiutanto prima
<lucaci> !?
<Matt_91> lucaci: cosa devi fare?
<OverMe> lucaci, si ci sono
<OverMe> sei da win? fammi uno screen di computer
<lucaci> ah eccoti
<lucaci> scusa
<lucaci> si sono da win
<OverMe> !image | lucaci
<ubot-it> lucaci: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucaci> di cosa scusa? xd
<OverMe> del coso che ti fa vedere tutti i dischi/partizioni
<OverMe> risorse del computer o come diabulo si chiama adesso
<lucaci> okok
<lucaci> http://imagebin.org/279071
<lucaci> questo va bene
<lucaci> ?
<krabador> lucaci, per cosa?
<lucaci> per OverMe
<OverMe> e: giusto?
<lucaci> la partizione in oggetto si è E:
<lucaci> quella che mi sta dando problemi
<OverMe> vai vediamo che c'è dentro
<OverMe> metti anche la visualizzazione file nascosti
<lucaci> in primis già noto una cosa strana , ovvero che da ubuntu quando l'ho formattato gli ho cambiato l'etichetta in "Dati" mentre qui mi visualizza ancora la vecchia "Archiviazione dati"!o.O
<lucaci> ecco http://imagebin.org/279073 ci sono questi due file che certamente non sono quelli che hai visto anche te da ubuntu!
<lucaci> stranissimo comunque
<OverMe> in d: che c'è?
<lucaci> D: è la partizione di ubuntu
<lucaci> niente!?
<OverMe> lucaci, e se invee formatti da win che succede a ubuntu?
<lucaci> stamattina ci ho provato
<lucaci> apparentemente sembra che formatta
<lucaci> anche se da terminale dando ls
<lucaci> mi trova dei vecchi file tipo nascosti col dieresis finale
<krabador> il dieresis?
<krabador> non hanno tono :D
<krabador> #
<lucaci> come si chiama
<lucaci> la s orizzontale va!! XD
<OverMe> ~
<OverMe> tilde
<lucaci> si giusto
<lucaci> mi son sbagliato
<lucaci> :D
<lucaci> mea culpa
<OverMe> lucaci, non ho una risposta e devo andarmene, ma prometto che ci penso
<lucaci> ok figurati
<lucaci> stavo pensando di installare ubuntu in virtuale su win ma presumo
<lucaci> che anche se piallo le due partizioni insieme
<lucaci> lasciando solo quella di win potrebbe sussistere il problema
<lucaci> :/(
<jester-> lucaci: serve un esorcista bbravo
<jester-> non s'è mai visto un pc cosi spiritato
<Matt_91> jester-: la mia rete LAN che se ci sono due computer ben precisi attaccati uno non va? non lo definisci spiritato?
<lucaci> infatti si cosa stranissima che non mi è mai capitata
<lucaci> ma pensate che se piallo tutto e reinstallo d'accapo
<lucaci> risolvo
<lucaci> considerando che dai vari controlli d win e da ubuntu il disco risulta ok
<lucaci> ..
<Matt_91> ma non si formatta na partizione?
<Matt_91> secondo me non vorrei sparare cassate ma sto UEFI.... mi sa che è lui il colpevole
<lucaci>  da ubuntu si formatta ma vado in win e ci sono sempre gli stessi file di prima e non quelli nuovi che metto dopo la formattazione
<lucaci> mentre se formatto da win
<lucaci> si formatta ma quando ritorno in ubuntu
<lucaci> gli trovo i file che gli ho messo dopo la formattazione ma sembra ci siano anche i vecchi con formato tilde alla fine
<lucaci> in piu ogni volta che vi accedo da ubuntu devi fixare
<lucaci> altrimenti non mi ci fa accedere
<lucaci> :/
<Matt_91> lucaci: le opzioni sono le seguenti(per me): 1. fai uso di sostanze XD 2. il disco è andato in mona 3. UEFI scassa i maroni
<Matt_91> lucaci: provato eliminare e rifare la partizione? e lasciano 8mb non allocati davanti?
<Matt_91> lucaci: non so perchè ma non so se lo fa ancora windows una volta lasciava 8MB non allocati... boooo
<lucaci> la prima la escludo, la seconda anche perchè ho lanciato piu controlli dischi e mi dicono che è ok ...sara la terza , perchè da quando ho preso sto pc con uefi mi ha dato tante complicazioni
<lucaci> e dovrebbero aiutare questi 8mb non allocati
<lucaci> ??
<Matt_91> lucaci: boooo, ma guarda nel UEFI se c'è qualche protezione abilitata
<Matt_91> lucaci: magari le disabiliti tutte e le riattivi in seguito
<lucaci> vabbe
<lucaci> ora vedo un po
<lucaci> magari quando ho un po di tempo
<lucaci> formatto tutto
<Matt_91> drastico
<lucaci> sii xD
<lucaci> vabbe ora stacco ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno seguito ed aiutato !!
 * Matt_91 saluta
<lucaci> alla prossima
<iodody> sera sono nuovo e vorrei provare ubuntu dove potrei trovare una guida per metterlo in una pen driver
<nannes> !usb | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !uswin | iodody
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uswin'
<jester-> !installazione | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<iodody> grazie
<iodody>  e anche
<mapreri> chissà se esiste pure quello
<iodody> possibile installarlo su win 8
<mapreri> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<mapreri> lol
<jester-> iodody: consigliato virtuale con vmware player
<jester-> è pure free
<iodody> ubuntu virtuale?
<jester-> iodody: in partica un pc dentro al pc. si chiama macchina virtuale e la i puo installare usando direttamente la iso
<iodody> ok capito devo fare cd
<jester-> no
<iodody> allora non ho capito
<jester-> se fai la vm usi drettamnte la iso
<iodody> ehehehe
<jester-> ma puoi usare che il cd
<iodody> programma per lanciare la iso ?
<jester-> vmeare player o virtual box
<jester-> vmware
<jester-> una volta installato lo pari e crei una nuova macchina il resto è intuitivo
<iodody> ok allora visto che sei gentile dove lo trovo l'inmagine
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<iodody> ok adesso provo e che dio ce la mandi buona
<jester-> iodody: http://www.vmware.com/it/products/player/
<iodody> ciao grazie
<|gonzo|> ho googlato un po' ma non trovo risposta, come faccio ad installare unity su un server senza dover per forza avere libreoffice, rythmbox, thunderbird e allegra compagnia? mi basta solo unity proprio, una gui.
<|gonzo|> è un test tra l'altro, devo valutare come si comporta unity su vmware
<jester-> govatent: why no openbox?
<jester-> non to mette un cazzo
<|gonzo|> openbox...okie, googlo, grazie jester- ;)
<jester-> |gonzo|: è nei repo
<|gonzo|> eccellente, ancora grazie
<L3m0n> ciao
<L3m0n> sentite ho 13 immagini, in formato A4 (sono scansioni) vorrei avere un file pdf con queste 13 pagine. Pensavo ci fosse la possibilità di stampare su pdf ma non c'è. Come si fa? Uso LUbuntu
<asgardiano> ciao a tutti.
<L3m0n> ciao asgardiano
<L3m0n> sentite ho 13 immagini, in formato A4 (sono scansioni) vorrei avere un file pdf con queste 13 pagine. Pensavo ci fosse la possibilità di stampare su pdf ma non c'è. Come si fa? Uso LUbuntu
<L3m0n> sai rispondere a questa domanda?
<asgardiano> Prova con PDFCreator
<L3m0n> mmmè per windows
<L3m0n> va è che al momento non posso usarlo windows
<L3m0n> cmq ok
<L3m0n> mi sembra che per linux non c'è nulla
<L3m0n> io conoscevo anche bullzip
<|gonzo|> jester-: perdona ancora il disturbo, ho installato openbox ma l'avvio è ancora testuale.
<|gonzo|> install light-dm mi chiede tutto...ah no scusa, è lightdm-gtk-greeter, trovato
<halfbosss> ciao gente :D
<halfbosss> posso chiedere anche cose riguardanti lubuntu o linux mint qui ?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, linux mint è una distro indipendente, non legata in alcun modo a canonical. Quindi, qui non si fa supporto a linux mint
<halfbosss> e invece per quanto riguarda lubuntu ?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, sì
<halfbosss> ok cristian ti spiego il mio problema ho un pc vecchissimo dove avevo installato windows xp visto che non andava decisi di installare ubuntu 13.10 purtroppo anche questo molto pesante quindi decido di installare un'altra distro precisamente lubuntu viaggia molto più fluido ma c'è un problema con questo pc mi posso connettere ad internet solo tramite wifi quindi inserisco la mia chiavetta tp-link nel pc lubuntu la legge subito s
<sla> c'è qualcuno
<halfbosss> programmi come ndiswrapper
<sla> sto per passare a ubuntu
<sla> me lo consigliate??7
<halfbosss> ma purtroppo ogni volta mi chiede di imettere la password e me lo ripete all'infinito
<sla> allor'
<sla> ??
<halfbosss> cosa invece che non succedeva con ubuntu (bastava installare ndiswrapper e configurarlo ) come mai ?
<halfbosss> so che non si può parlare come hai detto tu di distro indipendenti ma mi fà la stessa cosa su linux mint
<krabador> halfbosss, hai installato ndiswrapper in lubuntu?
<asgardiano> ragazzi con wine bisogna lanciare l'install del programma di windows ?
<halfbosss> anche sè leggeva direttamente la chiavetta ho deciso comunque di installare ndiswrapper e ho installato i driver della chiavetta ma sempre lo stesso problema
<halfbosss> ovviamente ho deciso di installare ndiswrapper dopo aver constatato che la chiavetta non mi permetteva di connettermi
<krabador> asgardiano, da terminale , wine nomeprogramma
<krabador> asgardiano, se no, tasto destro "apri con wine"
<krabador> halfbosss, lspci | grep -i wireless
<krabador> !pastebin halfbosss
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !pastebin | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asgardiano> la suite office è supportata da wine?
<krabador> !wine | asgardiano
<ubot-it> asgardiano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<halfbosss> krabador non ho capito dovrei imettere quel comando nel terminale e risolvo o devo postare il risultato ?
<asgardiano> altra domanda: ho disinstallato rekonq ed installato chromium. quando clicco su un link mi da come errore "non trovo rekonq"
<cristian_c> asgardiano, qui al massimo diamo supporto all'installazione e utilizzo di wine
<krabador> asgardiano, appdb.wine.org
<cristian_c> asgardiano, non c'è supporto alle singole applicazioni eseguite da wine
<krabador> asgardiano, rekonq è ancora predefinito
<asgardiano> scusami cristian_c hai ragione.
<cristian_c> asgardiano, krabador ti ha indicato un link con il database delle applicazioni testate con wine
<asgardiano> non c'è modo di rendere chromium il predefinito?
<asgardiano> si infatti stavo per ringraziarlo :-)
<asgardiano> ho la connessione un po' lenta.
<krabador> asgardiano, di che ubuntu parliamo?
<asgardiano> kubuntu
<krabador> halfbosss, digita quel comando nel terminale, e posta il risultato nel sito indicato
<krabador> asgardiano, si, ma quale?
<asgardiano> l'ultima - 13.10
<halfbosss> hem purtroppo mi trovo un po in difficolta a dare quello che mi chiedi krabador perchè il pc in questione può essere connesso solo tramite il wifi quindi per chattare su questo canale sto usando un'altro pc con win 7
<halfbosss> si può creare un documento con tutto quello che mi esce dal terminale e poi lo passo su una chiavetta e poi lo passo qui ??
<krabador> certo
<connect> ciao  a tutti ragazzi, monto l'ultima versione di lubuntu e vorrei passare a ubuntu gnome qualcuno potrebbe guidarmi nell'inmpresa? (formattazione complea) e farlo partire da pen drive
<krabador> asgardiano, menu kubuntu ----- computer ----- impostazioni di sistema .------applicazioni predefinite
<halfbosss> ok allora vado su quel pc torno subito ( o quasi ) hahahaha
<asgardiano> connect: scarica la iso dal sito www.ubuntu.it , poi la carichi sulla pendrive tramite unetbootin
<krabador> connect, ti fai una pendrive, scaricando la iso ed usando questo
<asgardiano> connect: imposti il boot del pc da usb e segui l'installazione.
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<connect> io per accorciare i tempi avevo gia scaricato la versione di ubuntu gnome
<krabador> asgardiano, hai cambiato il browser predefinito?
<connect> la posso passare in pen drive o devo per forza fare il tutto da capo?
<krabador> connect,se vuoi usare un ambiente grafico ben preciso, ti conviene installare la derivata giusta
<krabador> connect, no, la pendrive , per essere sicuro che parta, va fatta in un certo modo
<connect> ok ok grazie kraba
<connect> ma tu mi potresti guidare?
<asgardiano> krabador: cambiato ma non parte. devo trovare il percorso dove è installato chromium
<asgardiano> risolto
<asgardiano> il nome è chromium-browser e non solo chromium
<asgardiano> grazie kra
<connect> qualcuno mi potrebbe guidare per favore passo passo?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | connect, leggi la guida su come creare la live usb
<ubot-it> connect, leggi la guida su come creare la live usb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<connect> si mann ho windows gia' possiedo lubuntu e vorrei formattare tutto e passare a ubuntu gnome, posso farlo?
<cristian_c> connect, non so guarda i requisiti del pc. In ogni caso, devi prima creare la live di ubuntu gnome e ti serve un tool apposito
<halfbosss> krabador non mi dire niente ma sto riscontrando dei problemi cerco di postare il risultato quanto prima
<akis24> sera
<asgardiano> meglio ktorrent o utorrent? a me sembra che i download vadano molto più lentamente a parità di fonti torrent
<karkja> ciao non riesco ad installare ubuntu 11.10 ni dice permission denied come mai?
<krabador> asgardiano, questo non è un'oracolo, è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | asgardiano
<ubot-it> asgardiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> karkja, di che pc parliamo?
<karkja> toshiba satellite l20
<karkja> mi pare
<karkja> win xp
<krabador> karkja, che processore , scheda video,e  ram hai?
<karkja> 1.4 ghz 900 ram ati radeon
<karkja> video integrato
<karkja> ram 2 moduli da 512
<krabador> karkja, allora installa lubuntu
<krabador> è piu' indicata per macchine datate
<karkja> lubuntu?
<karkja> dove lo scarico
<krabador> http://www.lubuntu.net/
<karkja> grazie
<krabador> karkja, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<asgardiano>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> asgardiano: senza lo spazio all'inizio ;)
<Andrew77> Ciao Sono nuovo di Ubuntu, mi aiutate a configurare la rete, non riesco a connettermi su internet
<nannes> Andrew77: Ciao, se fornisci un po' più di info magari ti si può aiutare
<Andrew77> ho un portatile Targa Traveller 826 ws che voglio configurare per mia figlia di 7 anni. Ho quindi installato Edubuntu 12.04.
<Andrew77> Ma il wifi non trova la rete e se inserisco il cavo il pc si inchioda completamente
<Andrew77> potrebbe essere un problema di driver della scheda di rete?
<NapoliMer_A> Probabile. Vediamo di tirar fuori le specifiche dell'hardware con un paio di comandi... Sai lanciare comandi dal terminale Andrew77?
<Andrew77> si
<NapoliMer_A> Ok. Aprilo e lancia questo
<NapoliMer_A> lspci -k|grep -EiA3 net
<Andrew77> (gran Nick Napoli!!!)
<NapoliMer_A> lol
<Andrew77> fatto
<NapoliMer_A> !pastebin | Andrew77
<ubot-it> Andrew77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrew77> non sono connesso con quel computer
<nannes> Infatti devi fare un copia incolla e trasferirlo in qualche modo (penna USB ad esempio)
<nannes> Comunque scusami, ma anche il cavo da problemi?
<nannes> perché non succede mai... almeno via cavo funziona sempre
<Andrew77> se metto il cavo va in freeze!
<Andrew77> sto trascrivendo
<Andrew77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481102/
<Andrew77> hai letto?
<krabador> Andrew77, scusami, parli di fisso o portatile?
<Andrew77> portatile
<Andrew77> portatile Targa Traveller 826 ws
<He4dShOt> sera
<He4dShOt> qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa per avere un hd esterno formattato in ext4 che si automonta come un ntfs?
<nannes> Andrew77 ho letto
<nannes> Pare che quella scheda dia problemi già da un bel po' di tempo
<nannes> Ma ci sono degli amici tuoi (gente con lo stesso pc) che hanno risolto il bug  :)
<Andrew77> evvai
<nannes> Scrivi con precisione questi comandi:
<Andrew77> Spero che "con precisione" non significhi che se sbaglio esplode
<nannes> Andrew77: Anzi prima dimmi i nomi delle interfacce... gli ethX  che appaiono quando scrivi   ifconfig
<Andrew77> se ho capito bene dovrebbero essere... eth0 lo lxcbr0
<nannes> ok
<nannes> allora i comandi da provare sono questi:
<nannes> (in ordine)
<nannes> sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD
<nannes> sudo rmmod 8139too
<nannes> sudo modprobe 8139too
<Andrew77> fatto
<Andrew77> nannes: ora?
<Andrew77> nannes: stai controllando ancora qualcosa?
<Andrew77> qualcuno può darmi supporto per continuare?
<airgnox> ragazzi qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi a installare la scheda tv per ubuntu 13,10
<cristian_c> airgnox, quale scheda?
<ed____> hi
<ed____> ciao
<ed____> avrei bisogno d'aiuto
<nannes> Andrew77: sorry ero impegnato
<nannes> hai fatto quei comandi?
<airgnox> avermedia a309
<Andrew77> si
<airgnox> cristian_c, forse ho risolto riavvio un secondo e vi faccio sapere
<nannes> Andrew77: bene, prendi il cavo UTP e collega il computer al modem/router adesso
<Andrew77> poi in preda al non saper cosa fare ho collegato il cavo
<Andrew77> ecco appunto
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> Andrew77: Bene, ha smesso con il freezing?
<Andrew77> ed è comparsa la scritta connessione stabilita
<ed____> vorrei virtualizzare ubuntu dal mio computer, ho scaricato VirtualBox e ora sto scaricando ubuntu 13.10 in versione "desktop".. è corretto o dovevo scaricarlo in versione "server"?
<nannes> Good ;)
<Andrew77> si
<nannes> Andrew77: Ok a questo punto stai bene con la LAN
<nannes> Or apensiamo al WiFi No?
<Andrew77> ho riavviato
<Andrew77> ho fatto il login ed ora mi sembra connesso
<Andrew77> provo con il browser
<cristian_c> ed____, dipende da quello che ti serve virtualizzare
<nannes> Beh ora tocca al WiFi Andrew77, così funzioneranno entrambi
<cristian_c> ed____, se volevi virtualizzare la versione desktop, hai fatto bene
<Andrew77> si... andiamo di wifi nannes
<ed____> mi serve per un'esercitazione.. una volta scaricato come procedo per virtualizzare?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | ed____
<ubot-it> ed____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Andrew77> nannes: è in freezing!!!!!
<nannes> Andrew77: rifai i comandi che ti ho dato prima
<Andrew77> per sbloccarlo l'unico modo è spegnere brutalmente?
<nannes> staccando il cavo non si sblocca?
<Andrew77> no
<krabador> se ctrl alt f1 non danno segni, si, devi spegnere forzatamente
<Andrew77> troppo tardi per provare
<Andrew77> te lo dico al prossimo freez
<krabador> in win non ci sono freeze?
<Andrew77> sono campioni mondiali di freez in win
<nannes> Andrew77: stavolta prima di attaccare il cavo ti faccio lanciare un paio di comandi
<krabador> Andrew77, questa macchina , con windows, non da problemi?
<Andrew77> lancio quelli che mi hai detto prima?
<nannes> spetta Andrew77
<Andrew77> spetto
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Andrew77> dica nannes
<nannes> Andrew77: fatto?
<Andrew77> si è aperto un file di testo
<nannes> ok. Prima della riga "exit 0" devi scrivere 3 righe, con quei tre comandi che hai fatto pria
<nannes> *prima
<Andrew77> scritti
<java> ciao
<java> c'è ancora qualcuno a quest'ora?
<nannes> Andrew77:  Ok, salva ed esci. E Poi con un comando vediamo se hai scritto tutto correttamente
<nannes> 1) Vai nel terminale e fai quei tre famosi comandi
<nannes> 2) collega il cavo al modem
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | java
<ubot-it> java: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nannes> 3) lancia questo comando:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/rc.local|pastebinit
<java> ciao grazie per la disponibilità
<java> stavo cercando di installare il java
<java> http://java.com/it/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml
<java> e stavo seguendo la procedura di installazione ma non riesco a capire dove sbaglio
<java> in pratica è semplice la questione
<java> si tratta di mettere tutto in una cartella
<cristian_c> java, lo si installa da software center
<Andrew77> nannes: fatto... collego il cavo?? o verifichiamo qualcosa?
<java> usando il comando cd percorso
<java> mi spieghi come fare?
<krabador> java, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneJava
<java> ho cazzo
<nannes> Andrew77: ti ho dato 3 passaggi da seguire
<nannes> 1) Vai nel terminale e fai quei tre famosi comandi
<nannes> 2) collega il cavo al modem
<nannes> 3) lancia questo comando:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/rc.local|pastebinit
<java> non è più supportato java 7!?!?!
<krabador> java, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Andrew77> fatti
<java> ma è pazzesco
<nannes> Andrew77: Beh, allora il cavo avresti dovuto attaccarlo al 2)
<Andrew77> cavo collegato
<Andrew77> nannes: è arrivato il messaggio "connessione stabilita" ma sul router il led è ambra e non giallo
<java> ho già installato Open JDK 7
<java> dal software center
<cristian_c> java, spiega il problema
<java> ma mi da un problema
<nannes> Andrew77: per vedere se è connesso, lancia dal terminale:   ping -c3 google.com
<java> c'è un applet che non mi funziona
<cristian_c> java, nel browser?
<java> e credo che il problema sia dovuto al jre mancante
<java> inoltre il jdk del software center funziona su opera ma non su chrome che mi dice plugin java mancante
<java> chrome per funzionare ha bisogno del jre che ho scaricato e che vi ho chiesto di aiutarmi ad installare
<java> si esattamente devo far avviare un applet nel browser
<cristian_c> java, ma hai installato il plugin per il browser?
<Andrew77> nannes: pastebinit è già alla versione più recente e google ha risposto
<nannes> great ;)
<java> non riesco!
<nannes> lancia questi due adesso, Andrew77
<cristian_c> !info icedtea-plugin
<nannes> questo è il primo: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.*
<ubot-it> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.4-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<java> chrome mi dice: "premi qui per installare il plugin"
<java> io vado qui:
<cristian_c> java, installa il pacchetto
<java> http://java.com/it/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml
<java> ma poi non riesco ad installarlo
<java> non riesco ad installarlo!
<java> non capisco come fare
<cristian_c> java, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> java, era scritto anche nella guida wiki linkata da krabador
<Andrew77> nannes: impossibile trovare il pacchetto di tutti e 3
<java> è già installato!
<java> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481459/
<java> questa è l'applet che non funziona
<java> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481462/
<nannes> no impossibile Andrew77
<cristian_c> java, apri un browser e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<java> su opera schermata grigia e su chrome mi dice che manca il plugin java
<nannes> Andrew77:    fai quest'altro:   { cat /etc/apt/sources.list;cat /etc/rc.local;}|pastebinit
<cristian_c> java, ma non riesci a visualizzare alcuna applet o soltanto quella?
<java> solo alcune
<java> su opera solo alcune
<java> su chrome tutte
<Andrew77> come faccio le graffe? nannes
<cristian_c> java, allora è un problema di applet
<cristian_c> non di plugin
<cristian_c> !chat | java
<ubot-it> java: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> Andrew77: Per favore entra in chat dal computer in questione, ora che funziona internet
<java> cristian_c puoi provare a vedere se sul tuo pc funziona?
<krabador> java, o provi ad instalare il java di sun , seguendo qui http://www.java.com/it/download/help/linux_install.xml#Java%20for%20Linux%20Platforms
<cristian_c> java, questo è un canale di supporto a ubuntu, per tutto il resto c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrew77-ubu> eccomi nannes
<java> se scollego l'applet dall'html l'html funziona così penso che sia un problema di linux non dell'applet
<java> se scollego l'applet dall'html l'applet funziona così penso che sia un problema di linux non dell'applet
<andrew77-ubu> nannes: puoi riscrivermi i comandi per cortesia?
<nannes> andrew77-ubu: eccolo qui:  { cat /etc/apt/sources.list;cat /etc/rc.local;}|pastebinit
<Andrew77> ma cazzo... è andato in freeze!!!
<nannes> -.-'
<java> cristian dammi la tua e-mail che ti mando un file html
<nannes> è insosteniile la situazione
<java> così capisci perchè dico che è un problema di ubuntu
<java> e non di java
<cristian_c> java, hai seguito il suggerimento di krabador?
<Andrew77> ma cosa può essere??
<java> si
<java> ho installato i plugin java da software center
<nannes> andrew77: Problemi di Incompatibilità coi drivers
<java> non ti mando virus cristian, dammi l'email
<java> la mia è giannino1995@tiscali.it
<Andrew77> ho riavviato, ho aperto firefox ed è di nuovo freezzato!
<krabador> Andrew77, con win,e questa macchina, non hai problemi?
<nannes> Andrew77: Prova quest'altra soluzione
<Andrew77> funzionava ma ultimamente era diventato lentissimo
<nannes> (riavvia e collega il cavo)
<Andrew77> ok ci sono nannes
<nannes> sudo apt-get install ethtool
<java> va be vado a nanna
<java> ci rifletterò su...
<java> ciao e grazie
<Andrew77> il pacchetto ethtool non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. questo può significare...
<nannes> !info ethtool precise
<ubot-it> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1-1 (precise), package size 89 kB, installed size 286 kB
<nannes> Ma sì che c'è, Andrew77! Quali sono i nomi che propone nel terminale?
<Andrew77> non capisco il secondo comando che mi hai scritto
<Andrew77> !info ethtool precise
<ubot-it> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1-1 (precise), package size 89 kB, installed size 286 kB
<nannes> no, quello non era per te
<nannes> Andrew77: solitamente la frase "è nominato da un altro pacchetto" è seguita da qualche nome subito sotto
<nannes> Non è il tuo caso?!
<Andrew77> ho rilanciato il comando e ora l'ha fatto
<nannes> ok bien
<nannes> fai pure quello che ti ho dato prima
<Andrew77> quello delle graffe?
<nannes> (siccome lo hai già fatto prima, basta aprire il terminale e premere FRECCIA-SU tante volte finché non trovi quello)
<nannes> Sì quello con le graffe
<Andrew77> non l'ho fatto prima devo scriverlo
<nannes> eccolo qui:  { cat /etc/apt/sources.list;cat /etc/rc.local;}|pastebinit
<Andrew77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481595
<nannes> ok, ora stacca il cavo prima che si blocchi di nuovo  :D
<Andrew77> staccato
<nannes> i comandi che ti ho dato prima non bastano, anche se funzionano.... il freeze rimane. Proviamo quest'altro
<nannes> Quindi devi modificare di nuovo il file rc.local. Da terminale:  sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<nannes> Cancella le 3 righe aggiunte prima e mettici questa:
<nannes> ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg on
<Andrew77> va bene se le commento invece di cancellarle no?
<nannes> Va bene lo stesso ;)
<nannes> Commenta con cancelletto ('#') ad inizio riga
<Andrew77> salvo e esco
<nannes> sì, poi, prima di riavviare, vai per curiosità nel terminale e scrivi   ethtool
<nannes> (tanto per esser sicuri che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine)
<Andrew77> infatti... bad command
<nannes> invece    sudo ethtool  funziona?
<nannes> I mean, riscrivi lo stesso comando che hai messo nell'rc.local
<nannes> solo che dal terminale  ci metti il    'sudo' davanti
<Andrew77> fatto
<Andrew77> doveva far qualcosa?
<nannes> come risposta che da?
<Andrew77> il prompt
<nannes> perfetto.
<nannes> :D
<nannes> Ok riavvia gringo.
<Andrew77> senza cavo o con cavo?
<nannes> il cavo collegalo dopo il riavvio
<Andrew77> dopo il login?
<nannes> yes.
<Andrew77> login...
<Andrew77> e cavo
<Andrew77> connesso
<Andrew77> ma il led sul router è sempre ambra anziché giallo
<Andrew77> nannes: che dici... funziona?
<nannes> vabbè anche se diventa fucsia non c'è problema,
<nannes> l'importante è che funzioni  :D
<nannes> Andrew77: Beh provalo un po'
<nannes> intanto possiamo pensare alla wireless
<Andrew77> andiamo di wifi
<nannes> lol forse entro oggi riusciamo xD
<Andrew77> ma vuoi che mi connetto sulla chat con il portatile-ubuntu?
<nannes> sì ;)
<Andrew77> proviamo....
<Andrew77-ubu> eccolo
<nannes> ok,vai :D      apt-cache search ndiswrapper|pastebinit
<Andrew77-ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481672/
<nannes> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Andrew77> mi sa che su sto comando... SI è FREZZATO!!!!
<nannes> che rottura di min**ia
<nannes> hai preso proprio il computer con la scheda di rete peggiore
<Andrew77> ma non è che è un problema diverso... ad esempio di temperature... o che so io...
<nannes> ci sono alte temperature dove stai tu? o.O
<nannes> Scsa eh, ma mi sembra piuttosto improbabile
<nannes> soprattutto in inverno
<Andrew77> fatto
<nannes> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Andrew77> Il pacchetto non ha candidati da installare
<nannes> !info lm-sensors precise
<ubot-it> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 97 kB, installed size 395 kB
<nannes> ma si che c'è forza!
<nannes> apt-cache search sensors|pastebinit
<Andrew77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481707
<nannes> Andrew77: sudo apt-get update
<Andrew77> GRRRRR!!!!! inizia a scaricare un pacchetto e va in Freezing
<krabador> Andrew77, per me è un problema di alimentazione, circuitazione
<Andrew77> potrei risolvere lancandolo in mezzo alla strada
<jester-> compragli una eth nouva che va a posto
<jester-> nuova
<jester-> ad euro 7
<nannes>  ma è un notebook jester........ non è proprio così.
<Andrew77> usb?
<jester-> mi pare strano che laa eth magari relatek dia problemi
<jester-> Andrew77: che rutter hai
<nannes> no è normale, è un bug conosciuto
<Andrew77> OnNetwork
<jester-> un modello netgear dava problemi con l00hub
<jester-> nannes: e quando mai la realtek è buggata
<jester-> la wifi si che serve la 13.10
<nannes> -.-'
<nannes> meglio non rispondo.
<jester-> c'è la fila di utenti con la raltek che non va
<Andrew77> niente... alt-get update non riesco a portarlo a termine
<jester-> driver 8139too
<jester-> da 10 anni che non ha mai avuto problemi
<jester-> o il cavo o la eth ciucca
<Andrew77> non possiamo sistemare il wifi così chi se ne frega della eth
<nannes> jester- per favore non spararle così grosse. E' un bug conosciuto.
<nannes> Andrew77: Ci stavamo provando, ma ti si freeza continuamente
<jester-> ma vala
<jester-> Andrew77: 13.10?
<Andrew77> 12.04 edubuntu
<jester-> Andrew77: installa 13.10
<jester-> scommetti che se provi la live 13,10 va pure la wifi
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-27
<jester-> sa pure di distro cannibalizzata
<Andrew77> guarda... basta che funzioni...
<jester-> Andrew77: prova una live non costa nada
<Andrew77> metto in download la 13.10
<Andrew77> se hai ragione te non torno a rompervi le scatole all'una di notte
<Andrew77> nannes: grazie mille della pazienza!!
<nannes> jester-: Non credo, non esiste un driver linux di quella scheda wireless
<nannes> Andrew77: Nada, spera che funga ;)
<jester-> che roba è
<nannes> ipn2200
<jester-> chipset?
<krabador> pare che con ndiswrapper possa andare
<nannes> chipset stam***hia
<nannes> chipset te l'ho detto jester-
<nannes> ipn2220 è il chipset
<nannes> più sopra vedi l'output del pastebin con lspci
<nannes> comunque krabador era quello che cercavo di aiutarlo a fare, ma con tutti quei blocchi era impossibile.
<jester-> - D-Link source code for DI-624M (includes binary Linux driver for IPN2200)
<nannes> 2200 non è 2220
<jester-> ci sarà anche il 2200
<jester-> e c'è sempre il wrapper alla disperata
<nannes> appunto
<nannes> e non è per forza "alla disperata", spesso ndiswrapper rende il driver 100% funzionante
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<manoc> ciao a tutti ragazzi ho scaricato unetbootin per formattare il pc e inserire ubuntu gnome ma quando riavvio nn mi fa partire il processo di installazione qualcuno che possa darmi qualche dritta^?
<jester-> manoc: il pc suppota boot da usb?
<jester-> manoc: se si hai settato il bios per partire con la usb?
<manoc> si si
<manoc> emm innanzi tutti ciao jester
<manoc> e grazie poi
<jester-> manoc: al boot cosa succede
<manoc> si a quanto pare so che dovrebbe partire solo o con l'aiuto di un comando, sbaglio?
<manoc> niente si avvia in automatico senza darmi i menu'
<jester-> manoc: passo passo, hai creato la penna usb con unetbootin uando la iso scaricata?
<manoc> si
<jester-> manoc: quindi spegni, riavvii e parte sempre winz?
<manoc> ho scaricato l'immagine iso di ubuntu gnome, poi quando ho avviato unetbootin dopo il download ho impostato i parametri e mi diceva gia c'è tutto sovrascrivere i file ho detto si ma riavviando parte inn automatico lubuntu
<jester-> manoc: ma sul pc hai lubuntu intallata?
<manoc> io vorrei formattare lubuntu e windows lasciando soltanto ubuntu gnome perche la versione di unity è troppo pesante per il mioo pc
<manoc> che possiede 1 blocco di ram
<manoc> si lubuntu e windows
<manoc> (partizione) vorrei formattare tutto e lasciare ubuntu gnome
<jester-> manoc: formattare winz non è ai  una buona idea. boot e vedi sempre il menu di avvio?
<manoc> anche perche' all'avvio nemmeno mi parte il menu' di scelta tra windows e lubuntu mi parte in automatico lubuntu, percio' che ci tengo a fare windows? tantto vale che riformatto e lascio soltanto ubuntu gnome
<manoc> no no all'avvio nn mi compare il menu' parte in automatico lubuntu, ma cos'è la winz?
<jester-> manoc: winz = windows e se devi far partire winz come fai
<manoc> nn lo posso fare je'
<manoc> ho provato con i comandi f8 f4 esc maiusc ma nn riesco a farmi dare il menu'
<manoc> anche per questo voglio formattare se mi dai il comando da terminale per farti vedere le partizioni te le posto cosi ti fai un'0idea
<jester-> manoc: mi pare strano ch e cn winz installato non abbia reso visibile il menu, la puoi pigiare il tasto maiusc ripetutamente mentre fa il boot
<jester-> manoc: comunque se si avvia linux e non la usb è perchè non hai settato il bios oppure la usb è farlocca
<manoc> dici di riprovarci?
<manoc> o addirittura mi capita che cliccando i comandi il computer si blocca rimane acceso con sfondo nero ma nn mi avvia nessun menu'
<manoc> e come faccio a settare il bios?
<jester-> manoc: comunque non serve reinstallare, basta installare gnome-shell,  il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia solo il vestito
<jester-> manoc: o hai un menu di avvio al boot pigiando un tasto Fx o entri col tasto canc nel ios
<jester-> bios
<jester-> con la usb colelgata setti come primo device la usb salvi ed esci
<manoc> ah ok ok asp che vedo quali sono il tasto fx
<manoc> scusami 2 minuti che ci riprovo je'
<davide> skype per ubuntu 13.10 dove lo trovo
<jester-> davide: devi abilitare i repo parteners e indipendent
<ExPBoy> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<manoc> je scusami ma nn mi da il tasto fx google mi diresti qual'è?
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> davide: sudo software-properties-gtk
<ExPBoy> manoc, ma che dici?
<ExPBoy> quando accendi il pc ti viene scritto il tasto per entrare nel bios
<jester-> manoc: varia da pc a pc, se c'è l'opzione te lo dice alla prima schermata di boot
<ExPBoy> di solito un tasto funzione oppure il tasto Esc
<manoc> ah ok ok ragazzi scusate nn sono molto bravo coi pc ci riprovo, a dopo
<ExPBoy> eh, ma basta leggere )
<davide> ciao vado
<jester-> davide: alto software e abillita partners e indipendent, chiudo e sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<ExPBoy> ito
<jester-> madu
<jester-> e 2
<ExPBoy> mordi e fuggi :)
<MarcoTek> Buongiorno a tutti!
<MarcoTek> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> MarcoTek, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno | MarcoTek
<ubot-it> MarcoTek: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MarcoTek> ah scusate
<MarcoTek> è che credevo non ci fosse nessuno
<MarcoTek> sorry
<MarcoTek> sapete mica di cosa si tratta questo errore? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=569741
<MarcoTek> scusate
<MarcoTek> il link u.u
<MarcoTek> vi copio l'errore qui
<MarcoTek> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x6680598c in 32-bit code (0x6680598c).
<MarcoTek> eccolo
<MarcoTek> qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta e come risolverlo?
<krabador> MarcoTek, che problemi ti da?
<MarcoTek> praticamente ti spiego
<MarcoTek> sto cercando di fare partire un gioco con wine qui su ubuntu
<MarcoTek> con l'aiuto di sbalgisenpre
<MarcoTek> e altri utenti del forumsono arrivato
<MarcoTek> a riuscire a far partire l'auto estraente
<krabador> MarcoTek, , cio' che funziona o non funziona in wine, purtroppo riguarda solo wine
<MarcoTek> e una volta estratto sono riuscito a fare avviare la patch
<MarcoTek> che aggiorna il gioco prima di poterlo usare
<MarcoTek> e una volta che faccio start
<krabador> MarcoTek, se hai il sistema operativo a 64bit, preoccupati di avere anche i driver video a 32bit
<MarcoTek> il problema è che sono nuovo, uso ubuntu da soli 3 giorni...
<krabador> e diverse altre librerie, che di base non si installano quando installi wine
<MarcoTek> chiedo a voi proprio per questo motivo...
<krabador> puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | marcello1
<ubot-it> marcello1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | MarcoTek
<ubot-it> MarcoTek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MarcoTek> va bene scusate
<krabador> MarcoTek, c'è appdb.wine.org
<krabador> dove puoi vedere tutte le applicazioni che gli utenti wine fanno funzionare, come funzionano in base al giudizio degli utenti
<brian____> ciao raga , ho un fastidiosissimo problema con ubuntu e il wi fi
<busy87> brian____ spiega il tuo problema
<brian____> nel senso che ho dovuto spostare un pc e quindi mi sono munito di chiavetta wi fi , ma la connessione e altamente istabile
<brian____> si scollega in continuazione e in piu va lentissimo nonostante che la ricezione sia ottima
<brian____> nessuno aiuto ?
<brian____> ecco e risuccesso , ho dovuto riavviare la connessione
<beian> e di nuovo , e insopportabile pero
<beian> qualcuno per favore disponibile ?
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa come regolare i bassi su Kubuntu?
<LoZioNe> del volume generale intendo
<Nuccio1> Buonasera a tutti
<Nuccio1> scusate qualcuno parla italiano?
<Nuccio1> Someone speak italian?
<cybernova> Nuccio1, questo è il canale italiano di Ubuntu
<Nuccio1> ah finalmente ciao :)
<Nuccio1> avrei un problema con il mio pc
<cybernova> !dettagli | Nuccio1
<ubot-it> Nuccio1: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Nuccio1> va bene
<Nuccio1> Ho un pc con l sistema operativo xp professional All'avvio di Windows mi compare la scritta AUTOCHK/C:x Program not Found Skipping AUTOCHECK
<cybernova> Nuccio1, qui offriamo supporto solo per quanto riguarda Ubuntu e nessun altro sistema operativo
<Nuccio1> Purtroppo le soluzioni che vanno bene per quasi tutti non vanno per bene per il mio Pc.
<Nuccio1> Innanzitutto non mi fa avviare da cd (so come si fa ma niente da fare)
<Nuccio1> Poi non mi fa entrare in modalità provvisoria perchè le frecce per lo spostamento
<Nuccio1> non funzionano anche se la tastiera funziona benissimo
<Nuccio1> E inoltre non sono capace di smontare il Pc per copiare il file mancante
<Nuccio1> (mountmgr.sys) da un altro PC.
<Nuccio1> Ho copiato dal disco il file su C:\Windows\system32\drivers\
<Nuccio1> Ma non ho ottenuto risultati
<Nuccio1> Mi potete aiutare a risolvere il problema?
<cybernova> Nuccio1, offriamo supporto solo per Ubuntu e derivate
<Nuccio1> ah si adesso ho letto
<Nuccio1> allora scusate
<jester-> !enter | Nuccio1
<ubot-it> Nuccio1: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Nuccio1:  /j ##windows
<Nuccio1> quindi mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> Nuccio1: non sacciamo circa winz
<jester-> Nuccio1:  #windowss è in canale appropriato
<jester-> s sola
<Nuccio1> scusate un attimo
<Nuccio1> il mio problema riguarda anche ubuntu
<Nuccio1> mi spiego meglio
<Nuccio1> su un sito ho trovato questo:
<Nuccio1> dovete utilizzare una LiveCD Linux Ubuntu Download
<Nuccio1> dal cui terminale bisognerà dare il comando cp
<Nuccio1> modificando il percorso di origine del file utilizzando la cartella contenuta nel disco di sistema invece che quella contenuta nel CD.
<Nuccio1> cp SDRIVE\i386\autochk.exe SDRIVE\WINDOWS\System32\autochk.exe
<Nuccio1> e questo è quanto
<Nuccio1> suggerimenti?
<jester-> usa il file manager
<jester-> cliccchi la partizione winz e una volta montata fai
<Nuccio1> aspetta aspetta
<Nuccio1> clicco la partizione winz come?
<jester-> Nuccio1: vai a chiedere in #windows
<Nuccio1> ok come nn detto
<Nuccio1> buona serata a tutti
<hertok_> nessuno mi puo dare una mano per Eclipse
<hertok_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<jester-> hertok_: non va bene la guida?
<hertok_> si ma sono io che nn ci capisco na mazzza
<hertok_> sorry ma sono alle prime armi e quindi ....... faccio un po di fatica
<cybernova> !dettagli | hertok_
<ubot-it> hertok_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<hertok_> ok
<hertok_> confermo l'utilizzo di Ubuntu l'ultima versione
<hertok_> nella guida parte con l'itroduzione che ok
<hertok_> in seguito dice INSTALLAZIONE da gestione pachetti
<hertok_> ma queata procedura devo eseguirna una volta scaricato Eclipse dal software center????
<cybernova> hertok_, se scarichi Eclippse dal software center viene anche automaticamente installato
<hertok_> quindi??????
<cybernova> quindi finito
<hertok_> per eseguire l'installazione in manuale
<cybernova> hertok_, se lo installi dal software center non devi installarlo manualmente
<hertok_> ok  fin qui ci sono
<hertok_> la guida parla di pacchetti...... installazione manuale      Installare il pacchetto gcj-jre.      Scaricare nella propria Home l'archivio compresso presente a questo indirizzo.      Spostare il file scaricato nella cartella /opt digitando il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale:
<cybernova> hertok_, e con questo sono 3: lascia perdere la parte di installazione manuale che nel caso di installazione dal software center non ti serve eseguire
<hertok_> ok
<hertok_> grazie!!!!!
<pitzalone> ho imstallato unity 2d
<pitzalone> ma quando scelgo utente, non ho possibilità dis ceglierlo, come mai?
<jester-> pitzalone: devi ambiare sessione
<jester-> clicca il robino a finaco di dove metti user
<pitzalone> ma non esce unity 2d?
<jester-> pitzalone: scegli ubuntu che se  non trova il 3d fa lo switch da solo
<jester-> sempre che non hai la distro 80enne
<asgardiano> nannes: sarà sfuggito uno spazio XD
<nannes> asgardiano: ?
<asgardiano> [21:45:48] <nannes> asgardiano: senza lo spazio all'inizio ;)
<nannes> :O  te l'ho scritto 876543267u4323456 ore fa   :D
<asgardiano> nannes: meglio tardi che mai :-D
<saucy> salve
<saucy> posso?
<saucy>   perche quando installo nvidia prime e i driver 319  si blocca  tutto dopo il riavvio
<saucy> ??
<saucy> ce qualcuno
<saucy> ??
<Guest92213> chi mi da una mano co vidalia
<Guest92213> no mi parte piu
<Guest92213> da un bel po di tempo
<Guest92213> ce nessuno
<Guest92213> lol
<jester-> se lè vidalia
<Guest92213> cioe
<jester-> che roba è
<Guest92213> tor sarebbe
<Guest92213> per navigare in anonimato sapete no
<jester-> !chat | Guest92213
<ubot-it> Guest92213: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest92213> fa parte del market di ubuntu pero
<Guest92213> spiegatemi voi come comportarmi allora
<jester-> Guest92213: bè?
<Guest92213> come be se no parte dal mio sistema ci dev essere qualche problema di installazione almeno credo
<nannes> Guest92213: Nell'area di testo per scrivere i messaggi qui in chat, scrivi questo comando e premi invio:   /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> vai a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat che la cosa non rigurada guasto del sistema
<jester-> Guest92213: nannes è anche di la ed è pratico
<nannes> :O
<saucy> perche quando installo nvidia prime e i driver 319  si blocca  tutto dopo il riavvio?
<saucy> hello
<saucy>  ce  qulcuno?
<Flay123> ciao a tutti
<Flay123> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Flay123> c'e qualcuno?
<Flay123> c'e qualcuno in cht?
<will87> ciao!
<will87> sto cercando aiuto per l'installazione di xubuntu su un netbook
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> devertiti
<will87> no il problema è che ho scaricato la iso e l'ho montata sulla USB con uneetbootin
<will87> ma poi quando vado a fare il boot
<will87> parte una riga in cui scrive i crediti
<will87> e si ferma lì
<jester-> will87: crediti?
<will87> intendo chi ha fatto il tutto
<will87> nome di due tizi
<will87> e anni
<jester-> will87: usb fatta in winzoz?
<jester-> will87: 2 tizi?
<will87> due cognomi
<will87> e due anni
<will87> tipo 2002-2010
<jester-> will87: vaneggi o cosa
<will87> -_-' no
<jester-> chi sarebbero i 2 tizi
<will87> mo te lo ricopio allora
<jester-> will87: boot da usb. c'è un menu
<will87> lo soo
<jester-> prova ubuntu-->installa ubuntu
<will87> non è quello il problema
<jester-> e due tizi da dove saltano fuori
<will87> aspè
<will87> che ti copio la riga
<will87> comunque si la usb l'ho fatta su win perhè l'altra volta l'ho fatta su ma e manco me la riconosceva
<will87> *mac
<will87> allora die
<will87> *dice
<will87> copyright 1994-2010 H Peter Anvin et al
<jester-> will87: acendo cosa
<jester-> facendo
<will87> quando va in boot da usb
<will87> scrive sta riga e basta
<will87> ovviamente su schermo nero
<will87> invece di aprire il menu e hiedere se voglio instalalrlo, provarlo e...
<will87> non mi appare sto menu
<jester-> will87: rifai la usb in winz con
<will87> devo premere qualche tasto?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> unetbootin fa un po dannare ultimamente
<will87> ma è questo di cui è apparso il link qua sopra?
<jester-> eh
<will87> universal usb installer è la stessa cosa di usbwin?
<giulioperosino> ciao a tutti.. sto installando ubuntu 13.10 ma al momento della richiesta di creazione del nuovo account Ubuntu One mi si è bloccato.. Cosa posso fare?
<jester-> will87: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> giulioperosino: rifare e non fare l'account
<jester-> torna indietro
<giulioperosino> ma posso riavviare il computer senza perdere la partizione dei dischi che ho appena fatto?
<giulioperosino> no no mi si è proprio bloccato, non posso più fare nulla
<jester-> se hai creato partizioni rimangono
<giulioperosino> ok provo, grazie mille
<giulioperosino> rimangono anche se le ho create da Live CD?
<jester-> giulioperosino: se create e salvate rimangono
<will87> allora
<will87> ora he ho inserito la usb per formattarla non la riconosce
<will87> -_-'
<will87> ufff
<will87> non la riconosce nemmeno universal usb installer
<will87> ok, ora va
<will87> il programmino intendo
<jester-> will87: controlla con explora risorse che lettera ha la usb
<will87> mi fa uguale!!! Sempre la riga "Syslinux 4.07 ... Copyright 1994-2013 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<will87> e poi il trattino bianco sotto che lampeggia
<jester-> will87: è roba unitbotin bacato
<jester-> rifai la penna da winz
<will87> eh l'ho fatta!
<will87> col tuo programma
<will87> mi fa uguale
<jester-> <will87> ora he ho inserito la usb per formattarla non la riconosce
<jester-> <will87> non la riconosce nemmeno universal usb installer
<will87> no adesso andava, te l'ho scritto soptra
<will87> andava andava
<jester-> ma non la fa in 30 secondi netti
<will87> ho fatto il procedimento
<jester-> hai lincato la iso?
<will87> eh che vuoi, io ho seguito alla lettera... ed ho usato il programma suggerito da te
<will87> mi fa come mi faceva prima
<jester-> will87: non sa i due nomi
<jester-> qundi la usb è come rpima
<jester-> èrima
<jester-> prima
<jester-> leggila la guida
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<will87> io non lo capisco come si fa, se no non ero qua nella sezione "supporto" della chat
<jester-> mizzica ci sono anche le figure
<will87> l'ho fattooooooo
<will87> tanto è vero
<jester-> pare di no
<will87> che invece di 1994-2010
<will87> mi dice ora
<will87> 1994-2013
<jester-> apri universal usb installer
<jester-> will87: ubuntu 13.10
<will87> xubuntu
<will87> te l'ho scritto sopra :)
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> metti xubuntu
<will87> si versione 13.10
<jester-> will87: step2
<jester-> browse
<jester-> vai a prendere la iso
<will87> ma fino a questo ci arrivo
<jester-> will87: apri esplora risorse e guarda che lettera ha la usb
<will87> no ok me la da, la chiama proprio verbatim
<will87> l'ho fatta
<jester-> quindi in step3 metti la lettera giusta
<will87> prima
<will87> si ma era giusta
<will87> te l'ho anche scritto prima che avevo risolto sta cosa :)
<jester-> fai cancellare o formattare e create
<jester-> al boot non da nessuna data ne nome
<jester-> will87: se fatto giusto parte quando vedi l'omino un basso pigi svelto enter che appare il menu
<will87> scrive solo iò he ti ho copiato
<jester-> ??
<jester-> will87: rifai la penna per bene
<will87> la sto rifacendo
<will87> sempre con UUI
<will87> sempre stesso problema
<will87> mi da quella riga e il trattino bianco sotto che lampeggia
<cristian_c> will87, a cosa ti riferisci?
<will87> allora, praticamente sto cercando di installare xubuntu su un netbook con la USB
<cristian_c> will87, in live funza?
<will87> creo la USB bootabile e avvio
<will87> ma ad un certo punto
<will87> subito appena boota
<will87> mi scrive una riga in bianco su schermo nero
<will87> Syslinux 4.07 ... Copyright 1994-2013 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<will87> e trattino bianco lampeggiante sotto
<will87> basta, si ferma così
<nino_> salve gente cerco aiuto per problema con SAMBA! ho creato 3 utenti nobody (senza password) samba(con password) ubuntu(password)
<nino_> se accedo ad una cartella protetta con qualsiasi utente mi dice che non ho le autorizzazioni!  cosa falsa perche ieri funzionava tutto perfettamente!
<cristian_c> will87, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<will87> cos'è l'has?
<cristian_c> !md5 | will87
<ubot-it> will87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> nino_, cartella protetta?
<will87> ma perchè è così complicato, uff... poi ci credo che la gente usa win
<nino_> si accesso con password
<nino_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6486080/
<cristian_c> will87, non c'è nulla di complicato
<will87> io sono 2 anni che provo, ogni volta c'è un problema
<will87> diverso
<cristian_c> nino_, quale rilascio di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<nino_> 13.04
<cristian_c> will87, queste considerazioni falle in -chat
<cristian_c> nino_, hai cifrato una cartella in ubuntu?
<nino_> no! la cartella non ha alcuna cifratura, è semplicemente protett da password
<cristian_c> nino_, mostra i permessi sulla cartella
<cristian_c> nino_, con ls -l
<nino_> kk eseguo
<nino_> drwxrwxrwx  3 root     root     4096 nov 27 20:25 download
<nino_> drwxrwxrwx  9 root     root     4096 set 21 11:12 drivers
<nino_> drwxrwxrwx 50 root     root     4096 nov 22 21:03 software
<cristian_c> nino_, da quel che vedo possono accedervi tutti
<jester-> sono di root nella home?
<nino_> no! non è possibile! solo root ed un superuser possono accedere !
<cristian_c> i permessi dicono altro
<nino_> tu indendi drwxrwxrwx ? perche in questo caso solo fisicamente accedendo al server si puo accedere alle cartelle!
<nino_> via samba no!
<cristian_c> nino_, questo comando: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<nino_> se do il comando smbclient //myoserver/drivers -U samba accedo, da win no!
<nino_> a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> nino_, questo comando cerca nella home e cambia i permessi
<cristian_c> 644 ai file e 755 alle directory
<cristian_c> lettura e scrittura, lettura, lettura
<nino_> moento la home è in /home sotto l'hdd di sistema mentre drivers e download sono in mnt/hdd/drivers/ e sono su di un hdd secondario!
<cristian_c> lettura + scrittura + esecuzione, lettura + esecuzione + esecuzione
<ZoroLop> sera
<cristian_c> nino_, questo comando: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<cristian_c> nino_, cambia il proprietario del contenuto della tua home in modo ricorsivo
<will87> cristian_c, ho fatto quello che mi hai detto e il odice alfanumerico combacia con quello che è scritto sul sito
<nino_> cristian_c ascolta non credo sia un problema di utente, perche se do il comando smbclient //myoserver/drivers -U nobody da ssh riesco ad accedere!
<cristian_c> nino_, quello che è dentro la tua home non dovrebbe avere root come proprietario
<nino_> ed è come dici, in /home/myuser in questa dir non ci sono cartelle condivise!
<cristian_c> nino_, ok, ma dovresti comunque utilizzare il tuo utente come proprietario e gruppo del punto di mount
<nino_> potresti spiegarmi il motivo?
<cristian_c> nino_, oppure, dovresti dare i permessi a tutti in modo ricorsivo con -r
<cristian_c> will87, come hai creato la usb live?
<will87> sia con unetboot che con UUI e mi fa lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> will87, di che pc si tratta?
<will87> è un netbook della packard bell
<will87> 2gb di ram
<cristian_c> will87, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<will87> xubuntu 13.10 e ho controllato sia quello a 32 bit e ho controllato pure l'impronta come hai detto tu
<cristian_c> will87, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<will87> ho seguito le istruzioni alla lettera. una volta l'ho formattata io a mano, le altre due l'ho fatto fare ai programmi mettendo l'apposita spunta
<cristian_c> will87, non mi pare che unetbootin formatti le pendrive
<will87> si intendevo UUI
<will87> l'ho fatto sia io a mano che lui con la spunta
<will87> sto provando di tutto -_-'
<cristian_c> nino_, proprio perché la home dell'utente è cosa dell'utente
<cristian_c> will87, ancora non hai risposto alla domanda
<BlacKira92> ciao ragazzi ho un piccolo problema con xubuntu e open gl
<BlacKira92> quando cerco di avviare steam, nvidia-settings o altre applicazioni
<BlacKira92> mi dice primus: fatal: broken GLX on main X display
<BlacKira92> qualcuno ha idea di che fare? xD
<will87> xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386   per quanto riguarda la formattazione su UUI c'è la casella da selezionare per formattare
<will87> ma l'ho fatto anche andando su computer-> clicco destro su D: e formatta
<cristian_c> will87, cos'è UUi?
<will87> universal usb installer
<cristian_c> will87, non lo conosco, ma ti consiglio di rifare tutto
<cristian_c> will87, formattare correttamente e usare unetbootin
<will87> l'ho usato quando ho formattato a mano quello
<will87> mi fa la stessa stringa al momento del boot
<BlacKira92> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi può aiutare ho un problema audio su xubuntu
<Dawreen> salve
<Dawreen> c'è qualcuno?
<Dawreen> ho un problemino
<enzotib> !chiedi | Dawreen
<ubot-it> Dawreen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<WebbyIT> ho appena avviato l'installazione da mini.iso, dopo aver selezionato install nel comando principale mi si apre la selezione delle lingue, ma la tastiera smette di funzionare... idee?
<enzotib> uhm
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, che tastiera è?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c, quella del portatile, asus 1025c
<enzotib> non è che si blocca indipendntemente?
<WebbyIT> enzotib, in che senso? Non ha un tasto di blocco, e con ubuntu funziona
<WebbyIT> sto aggiornand da 13.04 a 13.10, allora volevo provare l'installaziona da mini.ios
<WebbyIT> *iso
<enzotib> intendo che magari l'installer si blocca di suo per qualche altro motivo
<WebbyIT> enzotib, ah, può essere
<enzotib> verificato la checksum?
<WebbyIT> corrisponde
<WebbyIT> ho però masterizzato con unetbootin, può essere colpa sua?
<Dawreen> dopo aver installato ubuntu sull mio portatile hp dv6 ho abbassato lo schermo mandandolo in stand-by. quando ho riprovato a riaprirlo  ma lo schermo non da segni di vita mentre i. le luci dei tasti del block maiuscolo e block numeri lampeggiano.
<enzotib> WebbyIT, unetbootin ultimamente fa un po' di bizze
<enzotib> WebbyIT, però mi aspetterei che non partisse proprio
<WebbyIT> mhhh, mi tocca passare a Debian?
<enzotib> perché la mini?
<cristian_c> Dawreen, controlla le impostazione in Schermata e blocco
<cristian_c> se usi unity o gnome-shell
<WebbyIT> enzotib, perché uso poca roba su quel computer, vorrei tenerlo il più leggerlo possibile
<enzotib> capisco
<enzotib> prova a rifare la iso con dd
<enzotib> scusa, la usb
<Dawreen> quali tasti devo preme per arrivare a quelle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> Dawreen, stai utilizzando uno dei due?
<WebbyIT> nope, neanche con dd funziona
<Dawreen> cristian_c, no sono con il telefono. il pc non si apre proprio fa i primi rumori dell'accensione e resta con lo schermo spento e le due luci che ti ho detto prima che lampeggiano.
<WebbyIT> se invece di scegliere install scelgo command-line install funziona !@#
<enzotib> good
<cristian_c> Dawreen, quindi non c'entra lo stand-by
<Dawreen> temo che il sistema operativo si sia impallato.
<cristian_c> Dawreen, è proprio lo schermo che non funziona più quando accendi il pc
<Dawreen> si lo schermo non va. ma neanche la tastiera penso funzioni. inoltre se premo il pulsante del pad per dissattivarlo non succede nulla e se metto il mouse neanche succede nulla.
<Dawreen> posso solo spegnerlo e accenderlo attraverso il pulsante dell'accensione.
<WebbyIT> non mi rileva la scheda wireless :/
<WebbyIT> no vabbè, ma è una cosa nata male
<cristian_c> Dawreen, non è che si sta guastando?
<cristian_c> Dawreen, dato che non appare neanche il bios
<enzotib> WebbyIT, la mini non è detto che installi i pacchetti per il wireless
 * WebbyIT scarica Xubuntu
<Dawreen> Non saprei. domani proverò a connetterlo con un altro schermo e vedo se si smuove qualcosa.
<WebbyIT> enzotib, va bene, grazie
<Dawreen> grazie per l'ascolto. domani ti informo se è successo qualcosa.
<cristian_c> Dawreen, ottima idea
<enzotib> !info wireless-tools
<ubot-it> wireless-tools (source: wireless-tools): Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is optional. Version 30~pre9-8ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 112 kB, installed size 312 kB (Only available for linux-any)
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-28
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<benito_> salve
<benito_> trovo quì eventuale supporto tecnico
<motz> salve, su quali tablet è possibile installare ubuntu?
<jester-> benito_: dica
<jester-> !tablet | motz
<ubot-it> motz: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<motz> jester-, just on Nexus7?
<motz> jester-, soltanto su Nexus7?
<jester-> motz: certificato si
<Andrew77> ciao jester-
<Andrew77> hoinstallato la 13.10 come mi avevi suggerito
<jester-> ciao
<jester-> Andrew77: problema eth e wifi o ricordo male
<Andrew77-mac> jester-: scusa ma si è freezzato!!
<jester-> Andrew77-mac:  problema eth e wifi o ricordo male
<Andrew77-mac> ricordi benissimo
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: ma su un mac?
<Andrew77-mac> no, ora sono connesso alla chat dal mac
<Andrew77-mac> accanto a me ho il portatile sul quale ho installato edubuntu 13.10
<jester-> eh perchè sarebbe da masochisti
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: nemmeno con la 13,10 va la eth?
<Andrew77-mac> ho piantato il cavo di rete, si è connesso, parto firefox, ma dpi un paio di minuti si è freezzato
<Andrew77-mac> *dopo
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: è vecchio il pc?
<Andrew77-mac> si
<Andrew77-mac> 2005
<Andrew77-mac> targa traveller 826
<jester-> non è che usi un cavo incrociato invece che dritto?
<Andrew77-mac> (no comment)
<Andrew77-mac> no no
<jester-> una volta le eth non raddrizzavano o incrociavano in automatico
<Andrew77-mac> possiamo provare a collegarlo con wifi?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: iwconfig la vede?
<Andrew77-mac> cmq secondo me freezza per altri motivi
<jester-> installazione fresca?
<Andrew77-mac> c'è qualche strumento di diagnostica per verificare l'hardware??
<Andrew77-mac> fresca fresca
<jester-> da live nemmeno andava?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: pc fisso?
<Andrew77-mac> portatile
<jester-> da terminale iwconfig
<Andrew77-mac> non ho fatto la live
<jester-> e come hai installato
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> Andrew77-mac, spiega che sono curioso
<Andrew77-mac> ho scaricato l'immagine di edubuntu
<Andrew77-mac> l'ho messa su un dvd
<Andrew77-mac> l'ho inserito nel computer e ho avviato
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> cioè hai creato una live
<ExPBoy> :)
<Andrew77-mac> iwconfig "no wireless extensions"
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: quella i la live
<Andrew77-mac> no, ho fatto proprio l'installazione rimuovendo tutto dal pc
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: per la tua wifi serve il wrapper con i diver di xp 32 o 64 bit a seconda dell'ubuntu che hai installato
<jester-> ma se non sei connesso a internet la vedo dura visto che va installato
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: e dalla live prima di installare non hai controllato se la eth andava?
<jester-> mi pare che hai una relatek che di problemi non è mai dati, quindi sa di scheda eth ciuca
<Andrew77-mac> no, la live non l'ho controllata
<Andrew77-mac> realtek
<Andrew77-mac> si
<Andrew77-mac> i driver posso metterli su da chiavetto usb?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: giusto per ecludere problemi di disco ciucco, prova ad avviare la live
<Andrew77-mac> se può interessare prima dell'installazione ho fatto la verifica del disco e mi ha detto che era ok
<Andrew77-mac> puoi dirmi il comando per il wrapper che provo prima che si pianti?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: prova la live che non andiamo per esclusione non si capisce una cippa, potrebbe essere pure la ram
<Andrew77-mac> ok
<jester-> se ciucca ne fa di tutti i colori
<Andrew77-mac> sto riavviando
<Andrew77-mac> installo "extra translations"
<Andrew77-mac> ?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: no prova  ubuntu
<Andrew77-mac> eccola
<Andrew77-mac> jester-: live pronta
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: sei da prova ubuntu?
<Andrew77-mac> si
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: attacca il cavo
<Andrew77-mac> ok
<Andrew77-mac> wired connection 1
<Andrew77-mac> e se freezzato
<ExPBoy> uhm hardware
<ExPBoy> funziona in windows?
<jester-> mi sa che siano eth o ram ciucche
<jester-> eh servirebbe winz per un trest definitivo
<Andrew77-mac> reinstallo windows?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: se hai tempo e voglia, quanto è grande l'hd
<Andrew77-mac> mi sembra 80 GB
<Andrew77-mac> una volta su windows cosa vuoi che provi?
<jester-> Andrew77-mac se la eth funza
<Andrew77-mac> ok, altri test per l'hardware (RAM, ...)??
<jester-> la ram la puoi controllare dal menu della live al boot
<jester-> se il pc ha 2 banchi se ne toglie uno alternativamente
<Andrew77-mac> ma il test della ram devo interromperlo io?
<Andrew77-mac> perché ho visto che quando è arrivato al 100% poi ha ricominciato
<jester-> no e ci mette un bel po di tempo
<Andrew77-mac> ma se non va la eth non possiamo sostituirla con la wifi?
<Andrew77-mac> che poi è quello che mi serve
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: puoi collegarti col cellofono a internet?
<Andrew77-mac> ops! ho lanciato il test della memoria e arrivato al 30% ha cominciato a restituire un macello di errori!!!
<Andrew77-mac> si posoo jester-
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: se la ram ha errori quello è il problema
<Andrew77-mac> ma perché ieri l'ho fatto e non è capitato?
<jester-> si vede che va e non va
<Andrew77-mac> abbiamoscoperto qualcosa in più
<jester-> stessa menata avendo un cdrom non sano
<Andrew77-mac> perché mi chiedevi del cellofono?
<jester-> ma la ram fa scherzi da prete essendo sempre in uso
<jester-> coollegarsi per installare il wrapper ma se la ram è ciucca è tempo perso
<jester-> Andrew77-mac: o si prova terminale appena connessa la eth
<jester-> se te lo installa poi provi coi driver di xp
<jester-> ma con la ram ciucca poi ti fa lo stesso problema anche in wifi
<Andrew77-mac> verifico la RAM e poi vediamo il resto, se no perdiamo solo tempo
<Andrew77-mac> ti ringrazio,
<Andrew77-mac> ciao ciao a tutti!!
<CarloZoc7> Salve a tutti
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<cybernova> sera
<asgardiano> giorno a tutti.
<krabador> buongiorno
<asgardiano> ragazzi quale distro gira al meglio con kde?
<asgardiano> senza essere di parte XD
<LoZioNe> Kubuntu è valida
<LoZioNe> anche OpenSuse non è male,ma è più complessa
<asgardiano> al momento sono con Kubuntu.. però varie cose non riesco ad installarle e non vorrei che alcuni pacchetti girano solo su altre distro
<LoZioNe> 12 o 13?
<asgardiano> ?
<asgardiano> 13.10
<LoZioNe> idem pure io
<LoZioNe> a me non da nessun problema ed è valida come distro kde
<asgardiano> hmm...
<asgardiano> hai provato ad aggiungere come widget il EG-SysMon ?
<LoZioNe> mmm...no
<asgardiano> è il più scaricato da aggiungi oggetto> recupera nuovo oggetto
<LoZioNe> monitor di sistema?
<asgardiano> si è un monitor di sistema
<asgardiano> ma non è preinstallato
<krabador> !chat | asgardiano
<ubot-it> asgardiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> io come monitor di sistema uso Conky che è leggero,straconfigurabile e non fallisce mai ;)
<arch> salve volevo chiedere alla chat se qualcuno sa se ubuntu puo fare di una connessione fissa un hotspot diretto dal pc
<arch> se si come si fa
<arch> grazie
<Veneno> Ciao
<Veneno> il download di Ubuntu s'interrompe
<Veneno> mi da Connection Error
<nannes> Veneno: Usa torrent
<Veneno> cerco Ubuntu da Torrent?
<nannes> QUale versione di Ubuntu cerchi di scaricare Veneno?
<Veneno> LTS
<nannes> 32 bit oppure 64bit ?
<Veneno> 32
<Veneno> ho il pc a 32
<Veneno> bit
<nannes> Ok, ecco qua il torrent che stai cercando:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=lts&arch=i386&version=desktop&torrent
<Veneno> grazie 1000
<nannes> Lo potevi trovare facilmente anche tu, da qui:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Veneno> ultima domanda
<Veneno> spero
<Veneno> ahaha
<Veneno> formatto la prima partizione e poi avvio da chiavetta USB?
<nannes> ?
<LoZioNe> Veneno,quando avvii da usb ti chiede lui come vuoi partizionare gli HD
<nannes> Ok, vuoi avviare da chiavetta USB, per quello ti posso linkare una guida
<nannes> Ma
<nannes> in che senso "formatti la prima partizione" ?
<Veneno> ho un Samsung con Vista
<Veneno> e due partizioni dell'HD
<Veneno> volevo installare Ubuntu sulla prima
<nannes> ah ecco. E Vista lo vuoi tenere oppure puoi rasarlo al suolo? :D
<nannes> ah capito
<Veneno> lasciarlo nella seconda partizione
<Veneno> mi hanno detto che si può
<nannes> Beh il partizionamento non lo devi fare prima, ma lo fai durante l'installazione
<Veneno> ma è già partizionato l'HD
<nannes> Ancora meglio
<Veneno> come provedo?
<Veneno> procedo
<nannes> Semplice:  Durante l'installazione da USB arriverai alla fase "partizionamento".  TU scegli  "Altro" e poi "partizionamento manuale".   TI troverai davanti la lista delle partizioni del tuo hdd. Basterà scegliere quella che vuoi usare per ubuntu e selezionare il "punto di mount  =  /"
<Veneno> ok
<nannes> Un alternativa è lasciar fare tutto all'installatore
<Veneno> quindi sovrascrivo
<nannes> Cioè:  Invece di scegliere partizionamento manuale,  puoi anche dirgli  "installa ubuntu a fianco a windows vista"
<Veneno> ok
<nannes> Veneno:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Veneno> ok
<Veneno> per i drivers nessun problema no?
<nannes> bah dipende... Dovresti prima provarlo in "Live"  (avvia ubuntu senza installare)  per essere sicuro.
<Veneno> sempre dalla USB
<Veneno> ok
<nannes> certo
<Veneno> grazie
 * nannes deve andare... torna più tardi
<Veneno> torno dopo le 16
<Veneno> grazie ancora
<Veneno> buona serata
<lupetto_> buona sera
<lupetto_> vorrei convertire un file .ts chi mi da una mano?
<davide> skype per ubuntu 13.10 dove trovo
<LoZioNe> davide c'è il .deb sul loro sito
<davide> e per senmtire audio
<LoZioNe> davide,sempre di skype?
<davide> ok..grazie
<davide> quale ubuntu 12.04 multiarch
<nannes> lupetto_: convertire come?
<lupetto_> in mkv
<lupetto_> oppure dvd
<LoZioNe> davide,si quello
<LoZioNe> dovrebbe aprirtelo con il tuo gestore di pacchetti
<nannes> scusa lupetto_ eh, ma il .ts è già DVD
<nannes> sempre se è accoppiato agli  .IFO
<lupetto_> no ho un file .ts
<lupetto_> lo voglio convertire in .mkv oppure dvd
<nannes> lupetto_:  sudo apt-get install devede
<lupetto_> nannes: fatto ora?
<nannes> lupetto_: Usa DeVeDe per creare un DVD video!   Se invece vuoi convertire il .TS  in .MKV allora segui questa guida http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920606
<nannes> Non so se DeVeDe supporta i TS, dovresti guardare. Se non lo fa, prima di creare il DVD dovresti convertire il TS in un formato conosciuto da DeVeDe
<lupetto_> ok grazie ora smanetto un po
<akis24> sera
<pa> qual e' il canale ufficiale per ubuntu tablet?
<Fetentone> sentite amici, ho provato a formattare una pendrive col comando mkfs.VIVIANA poi ho anche fatto sudo mkfs.VIVIANA ma sta pen drive non viene formattata
<Fetentone> ovviamente ho anche provato a formattarla da nautilus col tasto destro e poi formatta
<Fetentone> ma nulla
<motz> jester-, che intendi dire per "certificato"?
<Fetentone> jester-, tu ci sei?
<jester-> motz: ??
<jester-> Fetentone: LOL prova con mkfs sticass
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/lapenna
<cybernova> Fetentone, cos'è VIVIANA? ora voglio la spiegazione :)
<Fetentone> è il nome della pennetta
<cybernova> ah capito
<jester-> Fetentone: sbagli canale, le piate pelculo si fanno in #ubuntu-it-chat
<motz> jester-,  mi hai scritto l'unico tablet su cui ubuntu è certificato è il nexus7. ma che significa?
<jester-> motz: nel senso che è certificato che unbuntu è adatta a ìl nexus
<motz> jester-, ah, ok, grazie
<Veneno> Sera...
<Veneno> ho appena installato Ubuntu 13.10
<Veneno> fichissimo
<nannes> Veneno, ciao, ce l'hai fatta! :D
<Veneno> siiiii
<Veneno> fortissimo
<Veneno> una domanda
<Veneno> ho installato Wine
<Veneno> perchè correi installare Photoshop
<Veneno> *vorrei
<nannes> ehehhe io ce l'ho fatta ma ho faticato un po'
<Veneno> dimmi dimmi
<nannes> devi prima installarlo su win (la versione 32 bit di photoshop, visto che la 64bit non mi funge con wine)
<Veneno> lancio il setup ma mi da errore di caricamento dall'archivio
<nannes> In modo da copiare la cartella d'installazione, poi bisognerà solo cambiare un po' di parametri
<nannes> Veneno: Ripeto, non lo devi installare con wine
<Veneno> io ho solo Ubuntu
<Veneno> :(
<nannes> Ma hai detto che l'hai messo a fianco a Vista prima
<nannes> ?!
<Veneno> no no
<Veneno> ahahhahhaa
<Veneno> cambop radicale
<Veneno> faccio cosi
<Veneno> domani vado dal mio grafico
<Veneno> mi copio il file su chiavetta
<nannes> poi dipende anche dalla versione di photoshop
<Veneno> CS5
<nannes> Io sono riuscito con la CS5, non è detto che riesci con le altre
<nannes> ok bene
<Veneno> faccio cosi
<nannes> ricorda, 32bit
<Veneno> domani copio la cartella d'installazione
<nannes> dai un'occhiata qui http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<nannes> aH, a proposito, io l'ho messu su ubuntu precise (12.04) non so se la tua 13.10 funge
<nannes> Per vedere la lista dei files da copiare, guarda il link che ti ho dato.
<Veneno> quindi mi copio la cartella in Programmi giusto?
<nannes> ah dimenticavo, devi installare l'ULTIMA versione disponibile di wine
<Veneno> l'ho scaricata dal software center
<LoZioNe> ma su PS avete dei problemi con il tasto testo?
<nannes> Veneno: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<nannes> LoZioNe: Nope...
<LoZioNe> _._ allora sono io che sono sfigato
<nannes> Veneno:  Nell'ultimo link segui solo l'ultima parte, quella SOTTO la scritta "Alternative Command Line Instructions for Installing Wine:"
<Veneno> sempre in grassetto?
<will_____> Lubuntu - connessione wifi. Sono andato nella finestra dei "driver aggiuntivi" mi riconosce la scheda di rete wifi ma mi dice che il dispositivo non funziona. Invece funziona perhcè l'ho usato fino ad oggi con Win, cosa devo fare?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> will_____:  Quando dice "non funziona" è implicito che si parli solo di ubuntu.  E' ovvio che poi su win ti funge :)
<nannes> comunque, vediamo un po' che scheda è. Sai entrare nel terminale?
<Veneno> nannes??
<nannes> Veneno: CHe c'è?
<Veneno> scusa
<Veneno> ma la stringa dove devo digitarla?
<Veneno> "sudo apt-get install wine1.5"
<nannes> tutto nel terminale
<nannes> ma ci sono altri 2 comandi prima di quello
<Veneno> perdonami
<Veneno> quale terminale?
<Veneno> sto nel pallone
<nannes> :O
<nannes> !terminale | Veneno
<ubot-it> Veneno: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<nannes> !bash | Veneno
<ubot-it> Veneno: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<Veneno> mi chiede la password
<Veneno> ma non riesco a scriverla
<Veneno> aiutoooo
<nannes> Veneno: E' normale. Non vedi gli asterischi perché è voluto.
<nannes> In modo che, chi sta vicino a te, non veda il numero di caratteri che compongono la password
<Veneno> aq ok
<Veneno> fatto
<Veneno> mi risponde cosi:"Il pacchetto wine1.5 non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente"
<nannes> no
<nannes> vuol dire che non hai fatto i comandi precedenti
<nannes> allora
<nannes> Ti do un unico comando da fare, tutto in una riga. Tu fai un copia incolla, INVIO, e hai fatto
<Veneno> grazie
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Veneno> sei gentilissimo
<Veneno> fatto
<Veneno> grazie ancora
<nannes> Bién, leggi la guida http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158  e segnati la lista dei files da copiare che sono molti.
<Veneno> sempre tramite terminale?
<nannes> no no lol :D
<nannes> hai detto che domani vai a copiare i files da win, per quello :D
<Veneno> ok ok
<Veneno> ultima cosa
<Veneno> spero
<Veneno> ho installato il Docky
<Veneno> come personalizzo la barra?
<Veneno> tipo quella di Mac
<Veneno> mi dice di avviare l'app Dash
<Veneno> :O
<biofa> ciao, voglio provare ad usare wodim ma gia al primo passaggio mi da errore. come faccio a risolvere ? grazie
<biofa> biofa@biofa-SVE1713C1EB:/dev$ wodim --devices wodim: No such file or directory.  Cannot open SCSI driver! For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'. For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'. For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from the wodim documentation.
<cristian_c> biofa, posta tutto su pastebin
<biofa> cioè?
<cristian_c> biofa, copia l'intero output di terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | biofa
<ubot-it> biofa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<will7> Nuovo utente di Lubuntu - connessione wifi. Sono andato nella finestra dei "driver aggiuntivi" mi riconosce la scheda di rete wifi ma mi dice che il dispositivo non funziona, cosa devo fare? la scheda è Broadcom 802.11 da bmwl-kernel-source
<biofa> ok l errore che mi da è qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/6490912/
<cristian_c> Veneno, hai provato con clic destro sulla barra?
<cristian_c> biofa, stavo guardando e ho pensato: perché dovresti fare una cosa del genere?
<biofa> cioe? usare la riga di comado?
<cristian_c> will7, di quale chip si tratta?
<nannes> will7: Ciao, vediamo che scheda è
<biofa> comando?
<cristian_c> biofa, lshw -C network
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net|pastebinit
<nannes> will7: lancia questo comando dal terminale ^
<will7> ok
<cristian_c> will7, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> biofa, chiedevo: perché usare wodim?
<biofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6490934/
<cristian_c> biofa, il comando era per will
<cristian_c> biofa, in ogni caso, il sudo non era necessario :D
<biofa> hai scritto biofa prima del comando..
<cristian_c> biofa, sì, tu avevi scritto: <biofa> comando?
<biofa> ok che programma posso usare in alternativa?
<cristian_c> biofa, che cosa devi fare?
<Veneno> scusate
<biofa> masterizzare dati su un cdrw
<Veneno> ma la Dash
<Veneno> che è?
<Veneno> ho installato Docky
<nannes> !dash | Veneno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dash'
<Veneno> dovrei lanciarlo dalla Dash
<cristian_c> biofa, quale versione di *buntu hai installato?
<biofa> 13.10
<biofa> ubuntu13.10
<cristian_c> Veneno, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<cristian_c> biofa, ok, quindi sei su unity?
<biofa> si
<cristian_c> biofa, prova a masterizzare con brasero
<will7> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6490949
<biofa> si da grafica riesco
<biofa> volevo usare la riga di comando
<nannes> will7: Devi installare i b43
<nannes> Se non riesci ti do anche i comandi
<cristian_c> biofa, mi sfugge l'utilità di ciò
<Veneno> grazie a tutti
<Veneno> buona serata
<biofa> ok niente!bgrazie lo stesso ciao :)
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> will7:  echo -e "blacklist b43\nblacklist wl"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nannes> will7:  sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<mast3r210> salve a tutti
<mast3r210> ragazzi  ragazzi ho un problema con il mio asus mi rimangono sempre accese le ventole del mio pc
<cristian_c> mast3r210, monta doppia scheda video?
<mast3r210> si cristian
<mast3r210> sto impazzendo
<mast3r210> cristian_c, il modello del mio pc e' asus n56vv con scheda video nvidia 750m
<cristian_c> mast3r210, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -nnk
<mast3r210> fatto
<mast3r210> dove posso incollare cristian_c
<mast3r210> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mast3r210> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491131/
<brucenio> ciao!!!dove finisce il download di ubuntu dopo aver cliccato il tasto arancione del download va alla pagina successiva con l.impronta ma dove trovo il file .iso ?????
<mast3r210> cristian_c,
<lubuntozz> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> mast3r210, hai per caso spento la nvidia?
<lubuntozz> qualcuno di voi sa dirmi se su lubutu può girare bene l'emulazione di android?
<cristian_c> brucenio, ma l'hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> brucenio, prova con i torrent
<mast3r210> nn lo so cristian_c ,
<cristian_c> mast3r210, hai installato qualche driver?
<cristian_c> lubuntozz, dipende dalla macchina
<brucenio> con torrent ci vogliono due gg
<mast3r210> si  cristin ma mi riconosce sempre l'altra
<brucenio> avete l url?
<lubuntozz> cristian_c: la machina quali requisiti minimi deve rispettare?
<mast3r210> cristian ti inoltro i comandi che ho dato per installare i driver della mia scheda
<cristian_c> brucenio, non mi risulta affatto, io scarico in massimo un'ora
<cristian_c> brucenio, semmai sono più veloci :D
<mast3r210> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491143/
<cristian_c> !torrent | brucenio
<ubot-it> brucenio: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> lubuntozz, che macchina è?
<cristian_c> mast3r210, hai seguito la guida sul wiki di ubuntu?
<brucenio> ok ci provo...grazzie!!!!
<lubuntozz> ho un pc pentium 4 2.4 ghrz 758 mb ram
<mast3r210> cristian_c, se devo essere sincero nn mi ricordo
<lubuntozz> scgeda video ge force 6200 256 mb agp
<mast3r210> cristian_c, so solo che la ventola mi sta facendo impazzire
<cristian_c> lubuntozz, mi sembra un po' troppo scarso
<lubuntozz> http://xmodulo.com/2013/03/how-to-run-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html avevo trovato questa guida
<lubuntozz> ma se mi dici che è scarso lascio perdere
<cristian_c> mast3r210, penso tu abbia fatto un po' di casini
<mast3r210> quindi cosa mi conviene fare???
<cristian_c> lubuntozz, sia come ram che come processore è fortemente limitato
<lubuntozz> ok allora abbandono l'idea
<cristian_c> lubuntozz, già sei fortunato se il sistema ti gira decentemente
<lubuntozz> auhhauhauhua :D cristian_c anche su questo hai ragione
<lubuntozz> :D
<lubuntozz> vado ciao e grazie per la dritta
<mast3r210> cristian_c, cosa mi consigli
<cristian_c> mast3r210, rimuovi gli ultimi driver installati e purga il ppa
<mast3r210> cristian_c, mi puoi i comandi per favore
<cristian_c> mast3r210, fossi in te, io farei un ripristino di sistema ed eviterei di pacioccare così pesantemente
<cristian_c> mast3r210, per ripristinare il sistema?
<mast3r210> cristian_c, si....Oppure devo ristallare di nuovo tutto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | mast3r210
<ubot-it> mast3r210: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> mast3r210, credo che un ripristino la soluzione migliore in questi casi
<cristian_c> *sia
<cristian_c> mast3r210, ma quale release stai utilizzando?
<mast3r210> la 12.10 a 64 bit
<cristian_c> mast3r210, ti posso dire che la gestione di nvidia optimus è notevolmente semplificata dalla 13.10
<cristian_c> in poi
<mast3r210> cristian_c, vero?? ma la 13.10 nn e' pesante??
<cristian_c> mast3r210, fino alla 13.04 occorre utilizzare il repo di bumblebee e seguire il wiki per quanto riguarda configurazione e utilizzo, procedure comunque non molto gradite al neofita, in quanto occorre usare il terminale e lavorare sui file
<cristian_c> mast3r210, non credo che da questo punto di vista sia più pesante di una 12.10. Anzi, il contrario. Ma se hai scelto unity, non è certo la pesantezza che ti preoccupa :D
<mast3r210> infatti ho istallato subito gnome io odio con tutto il cuore unity
<cristian_c> marcello1, anche gnome non è che sia proprio leggero, eh
<mast3r210> cristian_c, ma dai meglio di unity sicuramente
<mast3r210> cristian_c, e' da tanto tempo che  utilizzo ubuntu e mi sono trovato sempre bene con gnome
<cristian_c> mast3r210, mi riferivo alla pesantezza, ci sono de decisamente più leggeri
<mast3r210> cristian_c, tipo xface???
<cristian_c> mast3r210, gnome-shell è completamente diverso da gnome2
<mast3r210> cristian_c, io uso gnome-shell
<mast3r210> cristian_c, ho disistallato tt i pacchetti che avevo istallato mo ora provo a riavviare e vediamo come si comporta
<cristian_c> lol
<mast3r210> riavvio
<mast3r210> cristian_c, nada
<cristian_c> mast3r210, fai come suggerito
<mast3r210> cristian_c, rimane sempre accesa
<mast3r210> cristian_c, mi sa che faro' cosi
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | mast3r210
<ubot-it> mast3r210: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<cristian_c> mast3r210, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<mast3r210> cristian_c, quindi il fatto che mi rimane sempre accesa la ventola e perche' ho due schede video
<cristian_c> mast3r210, forse anche perché hai fatto casini
<cristian_c> mast3r210, come puoi vedere dalla pagina wiki, con la 13.10 è enormemente più semplice
<mast3r210> cristian_c, all'inizio mi funzionava tutto alla perfezione poi ho aggiornato il kerneal
<cristian_c> mast3r210, in ogni caso attieniti alla guida che ho indicato
<cristian_c> mast3r210, il kernel va bene così com'è
<mast3r210> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> mast3r210, meno paciocchi, meglio è
<mast3r210> cristian_c, Buonaserata
<Baletta> ave
<Baletta> raga, ho installato mono ma nn riesco ancora a visualizzare i video con silverlight
<uniKode> buona sera
<uniKode> ho un piccolo problema , vorrei formattare il computer partizionato con win / ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> Baletta, moonlinght è un progetto abbandonato
<uniKode> per installare ubuntustudio
<Baletta> k
<Baletta> e per vedere skygo mo che faccio?
<cristian_c> Baletta, comunque, si tratta di software non presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | Baletta
<ubot-it> Baletta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Baletta> ok
<uniKode> scusate non vorrei essere fastidioso ..sapreste dirmi come posso formattare ubuntu
<uniKode> ?
<Baletta> gparted
<cristian_c> uniKode, avvia una live e mostra le partizioni da gparted
<uniKode> scusate la mia conoscenza di ubuntu è scarsa
<uniKode> vorrei installare ubuntustudio succesivamente da usb
<cristian_c> !gparted | uniKode
<ubot-it> uniKode: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<uniKode> già preparata
<uniKode> grazie ci do un'occhiata
<cristian_c> uniKode, allora puoi farlo direttamente con l'installer
<uniKode> cioè dal bios scelgo di far partire l'usb e poi ?
<cristian_c> uniKode, e poi hai due opzioni
<Baletta> ciao
<cristian_c> uniKode, lo provi in live oppure scegli la modalità installazione
<uniKode> ah...ok essendo abituato a win.non pensavo che bastasse far partire il nuovo.ok scusate il disturbo buona serata a tutti
<morenoponzo96> salve a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu a fianco di winzozz ma cosa devo fare? so che ci sono problemi con uefi ecc ma non ci capisco niente
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-29
<akis24> giorno
<peppe_> ciao a tt. come va?
<Veneno> Buongiorno
<Veneno> sto cercando d'installare Ubuntu Studio
<Veneno> dal cd
<Veneno> ma non si muove paglia
<Veneno> mi servrirebbe un software per aprire in files ISO con Ubuntu
<akis24> Veneno: isomaster
<Veneno> grazie
<Veneno> installato
<Veneno> ma il file non parte
<pio__> ciao a tutti
<Veneno> ciao
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> segui la guida
<pio__> sapete come posso cambiare la tastiera inglese con quella italiana?
<pio__> va scaricata?
<Dawreen> salve! sto utillizzando da poco ubuntu ed ho un piccolo problema. il sistema non mi rivella la chiavetta con la quale connettermi a internet. cosa fare?
<Veneno> non c'è Nannes
<Veneno> non ricordo un passaggio spiegato da lui
<Veneno> qualcuno può aiutarmi con Photoshop...?
<dawreen> salve ho un problema a connettermi con la chiavetta di alice qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<FabioAhren> Buongiorno!
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti
<FabioAhren> avrei bisogno di un supporto per l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10
<cybernova> !installazione | FabioAhren
<ubot-it> FabioAhren: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<FabioAhren> sto cercando di installarlo su una partizione esistente quindi affiancato a Windows a differenza delle altre versioni che ho installato in passato non c'è più l'opzione per installarlo affiancato a windows, ma all'installazione non ti riconosce la partizione ma l'intero disc
<Veneno> Nannes?
<Veneno> sono il tuo incubo nr 1!
<Veneno> ahaha
<nannes> ahha noo esagerato.. non sai quanti VERI incubi ci sono stati qui in canale Ubuntu :D
<nannes> Tu a confronto sei una minuzia
<Veneno> scusa
<Veneno> allora ho su chiavetta
<Veneno> la cartella con installato CS5
<Veneno> in genere i programmi su quale directory vengono installati?
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> Ti ho dato una lista intera di cose da copiare, e non c'era solo la cartella di CS5
<Veneno> da quel link che mi hai dato mi ci perso
<Veneno> perdo
<Veneno> allora la cartella di CS5 sta su Documenti
<GhostWolf_> salve c'è nessuno?
<nannes> Hai fatto come ti ho detto?
<nannes> Cioè hai controllato che QUEL photoshop fosse 32bit e non 64bit?
<nannes> !Nessuno | GhostWolf_
<ubot-it> GhostWolf_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<GhostWolf_> ok...scusa tanto....è la prima volta che vi contatto,non volevo essere un peso
<GhostWolf_> nulla ho dei problemi legati a xchat...non riesco a accedere a alcuni host
<GhostWolf_> dimenticavo....sempre se possibile mi farebbe piacere se mi potete dare una mano con l'indirizzo host su xchat di ubuntu italia....sempre se possibile altrimenti fà nulla,grazie lo stesso
<jester-> sera
<Guest63316> ciao a tutti, vorrei un informazione se possibile; qual'è la migliore utility per rendere ubuntu 12.4 lts bootable?
<Guest63316> grazie in anticipo a chi mi risponderà
<nannes> Guest63316: Dipende, se sei su linux o su windows
<Guest63316> win 8
<mibofra> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest63316> unebootin o yummi vanno bene dite?
<jester-> !usbwin | Guest63316
<ubot-it> Guest63316: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<masetrdisaster> anyone can help me startting ubuntu server installation?
<masetrdisaster> perche mi parte gnu grub?
<masetrdisaster> dopo che ho messo ubuntu server 12.04 su pennetta usb mi parte GNU GRUB
<masetrdisaster> per avviare l'istallazione come poossso fare?
<krabador> masetrdisaster, come hai fatto la penna?
<masetrdisaster> ho utilizzato un programma che si chiama Unetbootin
<masetrdisaster> caricando la iso
<masetrdisaster> mi si avvia e mi apre GNU GUB  con cursore grub>
<masetrdisaster> cambio programma per fare il boot?
<masetrdisaster> :(
<krabador> se selezioni la prima voce di grub che succede?
<masetrdisaster> il fatto è che ho l'aspetto di una shell
<masetrdisaster> vale a dire
<masetrdisaster> grub>
<krabador> non hai nessun menu prima?
<masetrdisaster> purtroppo no
<masetrdisaster> ho ripetutto anche la procedura iso -> usb
<krabador> prova con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<masetrdisaster> provo
<masetrdisaster> grazie krabador
<krabador> masetrdisaster, di niente
<masetrdisaster> Krabador worked great!!!
<krabador> bene
<krabador> :D
<Guest32374> ciao,mi sono accorto che e' sparito l'audio con ubuntu 12.4...sapete quale e' il problema?
<krabador> Guest32374, hai aperto alsamixer, per vedere se è tutto a posto?
<Guest32374> no,non so nemmeno cosa sia..
<compaq> buonasera
<Guest32374> sono un profano di ubuntu
<compaq> vorrei sapere se in un notebook compaq evo n 1020v posso installare ubuntu chi mi dà info in merito ?
<Guest32374> posso solo dire che ho funziona solo con window
<krabador> compaq, si, puoi , c'è lubuntu, molto indicata per netbook
<Guest32374> cosa e' alsamixer?
<krabador> Guest32374, apri il terminale
<krabador> e digita alsamixer
<compaq> quindi krabator nel mio notebook posso installare tranquillamente l'ubuntu  senza avere problemi ?
<krabador> non è l'ubuntu
<krabador> è lubuntu
<krabador> una versione di ubuntu molto piu' leggera
<Guest32374> ok,aperto
<krabador> compaq, che cpu scheda video ,e quanta ram c'è ?
<compaq> ah ok scusa e fammi capire una cosa avrò problemi con i driver, oppure il sistema in automatico mi riconosce tutto
<krabador> il kernel , se l'hardware è supportato, non ti fa aver bisogno di nulla
<krabador> solo le wireless
<krabador> o le gpu, se vuoi usare il driver proprietario, vanno installate successivamente
<krabador> per le schede grafiche troppo vecchie, il massimo ottenibile è il driver che si installa in automatico
<krabador> compaq, tu scarica la iso, fa un supporto di installazione
<krabador> compaq, e puoi provare il sistema operativo senza installarlo
<krabador> in sessione live
<krabador> se mandi in boot il supporto di installazione
<krabador> compaq, se il tuo notebook consente il boot da usb, puoi fare una pendrive
<compaq> cpu 2,4 ghz pentium 4 ram 1 gb scheda video ati igp da 64 mb se non erro
<krabador> compaq, allora lubuntu va bene
<compaq> ok grazie mi sei stato d'aiuto
<compaq> ma un ultima cosa il pennino wireless usb lo ricosce il sistema?
<krabador> compaq, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<krabador> te l'ho detto prima
<krabador> tutto quanto sia supportato dal kernel viene visto e fatto funzionare in automatico
<krabador> ma le wireless possono aver bisogno di un'installazione successiva
<krabador> cosi' come le stampanti
<krabador> !wiki | compaq
<ubot-it> compaq: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> compaq, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<compaq> grazie mi sei stato veramente di grande aiuto
<krabador> compaq, http://askubuntu.com/
<krabador> compaq, di niente
<L3m0n> ciao
<L3m0n> allora ho lubuntu
<L3m0n> avevo l'hd partizionato in 2
<L3m0n> adesso in una partizione ho messo xp che mi serve e mi è sparito grub
<L3m0n> l'ho ripristinato tramite una live
<L3m0n> ma non mi vede xp
<L3m0n> come risolvo?
<krabador> !grub | l3\
<ubot-it> l3\: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> !grub | L3m0n
<ubot-it> L3m0n: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<L3m0n> si ho visto la guida
<L3m0n> infatti ho ripristinato grub
<krabador> L3m0n, non appare proprio nella lista di grub ?
<L3m0n> ma vede solo lubuntu e non xp
<L3m0n> mmm spe che provo a riavviare
<Costanzos90> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno ! Costanzos90
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !nessuno | Costanzos90
<ubot-it> Costanzos90: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<krabador> !qualcuno | Costanzos90
<ubot-it> Costanzos90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Costanzos90> qualcuno sa come posso fare a passare da lubuntu a ubuntu gnome?
<jester-> Costanzos90: installi gnome-shell
<jester-> poi cambi alla finstra di login
<jester-> !gnomeshell
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomeshell'
<jester-> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<Costanzos90> basta seguire la guida nel link?
<Costanzos90> anche se provengo da lubuntu e non da ubuntu?
<jester-> Costanzos90: ubuntu gnome è gnome shell, se vuoi gnome3 installi gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> Costanzos90: il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> Costanzos90: gnome shell lubuntu e sticass sono solo l'interfaccia grafica
<krabador> Costanzos90, è consigliabile pero' installare la derivata con l'ambiente grafico scelto
<jester-> krabador: fa lo stesso, poi con unity non c'è nemmeno il problema affollamento menu
<jester-> visto che le app sono gnome
<L3m0n> confermo krabador
<Pinguino> qualcuno può aiutarmi nell'installazione dei driver della mia scheda video?
<jester-> Pinguino: scheda?
<L3m0n> Pinguino, che scheda video hai?
<Costanzos90> grazie mille ragazzi :)
<Costanzos90> eco perche amo ubuntu
<L3m0n> perché Costanzos90 ?
<Pinguino> ati radeon r9 270x
<L3m0n> come imposto grub??!
<jester-> Pinguino: se driver aggiuntivi non vede un driver proprietarioè a posto cosi
<jester-> L3m0n: cioè?
<L3m0n> jester-, allora ho lubuntu
<L3m0n> <L3m0n> avevo l'hd partizionato in 2
<L3m0n> <L3m0n> adesso in una partizione ho messo xp che mi serve e mi è sparito grub
<L3m0n> <L3m0n> l'ho ripristinato tramite una live
<L3m0n> <L3m0n> ma non mi vede xp
<L3m0n> uff
<L3m0n> va beh capito jester- ?
<jester-> L3m0n: un solo hd e sei da lubbuntu?
<L3m0n> ora ho un hd partizionato in due
<L3m0n> una partizione con lubuntu
<L3m0n> e l'altra con xp
<L3m0n> da grub vedo solo lubuntu
<jester-> L3m0n: xp sulla prima partizione?
<L3m0n> si
<jester-> L3m0n: sudo update-grub
<Pinguino> io ho scaricato il file amd-catalist-13.11-beta V9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run dal sito della scheda video, vado ad installarlo, ma alla fine del processo che dura un'eternità mi dice che il fine ha dei caratteri non riconoscibili "uhtf 8" qualcosa del genere
<jester-> e vedi se lo becca
<L3m0n> ah si
<L3m0n> ora si
<L3m0n> ma l'avevo fatto da live e non andava
<jester-> Pinguino: ripeto se driver aggiuntivi non vede nulla metti il catalyst e facile che devi reinstallare
<jester-> L3m0n: prova a riavviare
<L3m0n> jester-, come si modificano le voci in grub? ad esempio se voglio metter xp dopo lubuntu nell'elenco?
<L3m0n> quale era il file?
<Pinguino> non ho capito niente, ma grazie ugualmente :-)
<jester-> Pinguino: cosa c'è da capire
<jester-> Pinguino: le ati vanno col driver open
<jester-> le poche recenti col catalystr
<jester-> se installi il catalyst su una supportata dal driver open avrai unb bello schermo nero
<Peric> buonasera a tutti, a chi posso chiedere per supporto con Ubuntu 13.10?
<cybernova> !chedi | Peric
<cybernova> !chiedi | Peric
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<ubot-it> Peric: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mark____> ciao io ho installato ubuntu ma non mi si carica mi viene una schermata nera
<Peric> Ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione di Ubuntu 13.10 e d'un tratto, quando avvio Ubuntu mi dà lo schermo completamente nero (a parte la barra latrerale) e ogni tanto mi si blocca.
<Costanzos90> ho un problema, non riesco piu ad usare lubuntu, in qanto dopo l'impostazione schermo lebuntu nexus 7 non mi peremtte piu di fare niente e lo schermo rimane nero, nonostante sono sicuro che sotto funzioni tutto
<Costanzos90> aiutatemi
<anjum> hi
<anjum> hello any one for helap
<Costanzos90> aiuuuuuuuuuuto
<Costanzos90> ho un problema, non riesco piu ad usare lubuntu, in qanto dopo l'impostazione schermo lebuntu nexus 7 non mi peremtte piu di fare niente e lo schermo rimane nero, nonostante sono sicuro che sotto funzioni tutto
<jester-> Costanzos90: lubuntu su nexus?
<jester-> !tablet | Costanzos90
<ubot-it> Costanzos90: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<jester-> non mi pare ci vada lubbuntu sul nexus
<jester-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Costanzos90> praticmente ho selezionato quella come interfaccia grafica e non riesco piu ad uscirne
<jester-> Costanzos90: ma su oc o tablet
<jester-> pc
<Costanzos90> pc, è quello il problema
<jester-> Costanzos90: cambiare sessione alla finestra di login?
<Costanzos90> non so come arrivarci da una schermata nera
<Costanzos90> se clicco il pulsante di spegnimento si spegne invece di darmi le opzioni
<Costanzos90> mi basterebbe tornare alla pagina di login
<Costanzos90> ma non so come fare
<jester-> Costanzos90: ma hai installato qualche ciofeca per avere quel tipo di interfaccia?
<Costanzos90> no no
<Costanzos90> solo gnome
<Costanzos90> poi tra le opzioni c'era quella, l'ho provata e non riesco piu ad uscirne
<jester-> Costanzos90:  hai lubuntu o gnome
<Costanzos90> lubuntu
<jester-> che centra allora gnome
<Costanzos90> il punto è che sono bloccato nell'interfaccia per tablet
<Costanzos90> e mi serve un modo per tornare alla pagina di login
<jester-> se riavvii?
<Costanzos90> riparte con nexus 7
<jester-> prima avevi la finestra di login?
<jester-> o hai furbescamente settato accesso diretto
<Costanzos90> no no era in accesso diretto gia prima di metterlo
<Costanzos90> quando usavo l'interfaccia base
<jester-> vai in shell
<Costanzos90> puoi aiutarmi?
<Costanzos90> come faccio?
<jester-> contro-alt-f2
<jester-> ti utentichi
<Riccardone> ma su nexus ?
<Riccardone> ctrl+alt+f2 come lo fai ?
<jester-> Riccardone: leggi sopra
<Costanzos90> ho un pc ed ho messo l'interfaccia per tablret
<jester-> Riccardone: non è sul nexus ma su una strana interfaccia grafica nexus da pc miteriosmante comparsa per i cazzi suoi
<Riccardone> Wow!
<jester-> Costanzos90: come hai aggiunto l'interfaccia
<jester-> Costanzos90: se non descrivi i passi fatti la vedo dura risolvere
<Costanzos90> non è difficile
<jester-> si ma non avendo la palla di vetro........
<Costanzos90> dalla pagina di login invece di cliccare lubuntu, ho cliccato lubuntu nexus 7 ed eccoci qua
<Costanzos90> sono riuscito ad aprire un terminale
<jester-> Costanzos90: mi paree strano assai che ci sia interfaccia nexus
<Costanzos90> cosa ci scrivo?
<jester-> Costanzos90: service lightdm stop
<jester-> Costanzos90: service lightdm start
<jester-> sempre che usi lightdm
<Costanzos90> operazione non valida
<jester-> se dice che non c'è sudo service gdm stop
<jester-> sudo service gdm start
<Costanzos90> unrecognized service
<jester-> Costanzos90: mi sa che non la conti giusta
<Costanzos90> dovrei dire cazzate per quale motivo??
<Costanzos90> se installo unity?
<jester-> Costanzos90: non mi pare che lubuntu abbia una sessione nexus,
<jester-> quindi hai aggiunto qualcosa per averla
<Costanzos90> non lo so non credo
<jester-> da sola non si messa di sicuro
<jester-> Costanzos90: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<jester-> Costanzos90: quando chiede mettilo a default
<costnazos90> sono torato
<nino> può dirmi dove è il file device.txt in xubuntu 12.04 che non lo trovo, su MAKEDEV ci sono delle indicazioni ma sul floppy nulla ho provato a montare con chnod 4 fd0 fd00 fd000 fd0000 dando come numero minore 1 2 3 4 ma nulla mi dice che i numeri maior e minor sono sbagliato ha dato anche MAKEFLOPPIES fa regolarmente dev/fd... ma sono sbagliati per me sono state modificate le porte per connettersi al floppy
<cristian_c> nino, spiega bene, qual è esattamente il problema?
<nino> il floppy non mi risponde, prima non lo trovavo più da un giorno all'altro, non trovo più /dev/fd0 allora ho eseguito MAKEFLOPPIES mi dava /dev/fd.... ma quando li utilizzavo mi dice che i numeri maior e minus sono sbagliati ora ti invio qualcosa, un attimo
<cristian_c> nino, che lettore floppy è? Di che tipo?
<nino> per fare cosa dksu natilus per vedere cosa ?
<nino> scusa non era per te
<nino> con windows funziona bene e fino a ieri sera era ok, io ho tre partizioni con 3 ubuntu 12.04  12.04  12.1 tutti aggiornato ma nulla in tutti e tre i sistemi operativi di ubuntu non c'è più /dev/fd0 per me sono stati gli aggiornamente sul ubuntu 12.10 ho riscritto sopra il sistema operativo e sono ritornate le icone del floppy sul desltop ora tutto sparito
<nino> in file device.txt dove sta ?
<nino> con locate non mi dice nulla non lo trova
<nino> o ha cambiato nome o l'estenzione oppure hanno messo qualcosa sullo script MAKEDEV come penso io
<nino> su MAKEDEV all'inizio qualche maior c'è
<nino> quello del floppy non l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> nino, alt, in windows funza attualmente?
<nino> oggi non ho provato ora vado lo provo e torno e torno
<nino> tutto ok, scusami ho visto che il floppy aveva l'alimentazione staccata, l'ho rimessa a posto ora tutto OK - se ti può servire  - risolto
<nino> risolto
<akis24> sera
<prova> ciao a tutti
<prova> vorrei installare il font microsoft Segoe UI.. qualcuno sa dove trovarlo?
<prova> trovato.
<prova> *risolto.
<prova> *domanda: come faccio a riconfigurare la tastiera ad hoc? che ne so utilizzare il tasto win
<jester-> prova: pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jester-> prova per la tastiera vedi in tastiera impostazioni, se non c'è il tuo tipo crea una scorciatoia
<prova> jester-: ce l'avevo già quello :-D
<prova> ok x la tastiera
<jester-> prova:  e quello è il set di caratteri ms che passa il convento
<prova> ho risolto trovando il font in rete.
<prova> e poi l'ho aggiunto singolarmente
<prova> ragazzi, se volessi installare chromium da riga di comando?
<jester-> prova: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<prova> XD
<prova> era il -browser che mancava
<prova> ma dico io perchè firefox non ha -browser e chromium si
<Guest57337> Se ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 e volessi installare anche Windows 8 in dual boot, avendo io una iso di windows, basta creare una partizione ntfs con gparted, avviare windows installarlo e ripristinare da live il grub? L'ultima volta che ho provato, su un precedente pc, windows mi ha eliminato tutte le altre partizioni...
<jester-> Guest57337: winz va sulla proma partizione
<jester-> Guest57337: e si installa prima di linux
<jester-> o sega il grub
<Guest57337> si ma ubuntu è gia installato. Quindi mi stai confermando che se provo a installare dopo windows dovrò reinstallare ubuntu?
<jester-> Guest57337: e se non sulla proma partizione si  rifiuta di installarsi
<jester-> a meno che sulla prima ci sia altro winz
<Guest57337> ah ottimo...bene nulla allora...mi toccherà installarlo in macchina virtuale...grazie mille
<jester-> Guest57337: saggia decisione
<Guest57337> in realtà mi serve perché pensavo di iniziare a sviluppare per windows phone, dare uno sguardo magari...purtroppo inizio a vederne molti in giro...ho letto che l'emulatore sia meglio di quello di android...quindi vedrò...ma dubito che potrò davvero usarlo su virtualbox.....Bene, grazie per l'aiuto, alla prossima!
<jester-> Guest57337: vmware player è gratis e ottimo
<jester-> Guest57337: se il pc non dell'età della nonna e hai un po di ram non ti accorgi della differenza
<jester-> col vantaggio che se fai una copia della cartella in 1 minuto lo ripristini
<jester-> una volta installati i tools condividi pure i files con linux
<Guest57337> vmware non l'ho mai provato. Uso gia windows 8.1 su virtualbox ma 32 bit mentre l'SDK per windows phone è solo per 64 (grazie microsoft) il problema sarebbe l'emulatore.
<Guest57337> vmware è meglio di virtualbox mi dici?
<jester-> secondo me si
<jester-> ma vbox male non è
<jester-> poi è questione di opinioni
<Guest57337> la proverò, grazie :)
<kingtao> salve ragazzi...
<kingtao> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Trapano> buonasera a tutti
<Trapano> ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10, ma la risoluzione massima che ho è 1024*768
<Trapano> e con windows avevo 1920*1080
<Trapano> qualcuno può aiutarmi per cortesia ?
<kingtao> trapano puoi aiutarmi? sono molto niubbo in merito a linux ed alle sue distribuzioni
<Trapano> sto al tuo stesso livello purtroppo :(
<kingtao> ci provo lo stesso ... ho qui un pc vecchio con installata la 10.4. In pratica si collega al router sia WI FI che tramite LAN ma nn ne vuole sapere di andare su internet mentre entra nella rete e nelle risorse condivise. Ho provato a dargli il server DNS manuelae ma nulla
<Trapano> non so che dirti a me è andato da solo
<cristian_c> Trapano, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> kingtao, la 10.04 è scaduta
<Trapano> ok
<cristian_c> Trapano, poi, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Trapano, e posta tutto su pastebin
<Trapano> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 VGA-1 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm panning 1024x768+0+0    1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3     56.2      848x480        60.0      640x480        59.9   DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Trapano> ecco a te
<cristian_c> !paste | Trapano
<ubot-it> Trapano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Trapano, ma che pc è?
<Trapano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6496487/
<kingtao> quindi installo una nuova? il pc nn è il mio mi sono cimentato a capire xche nn funzionava!!
<Trapano> si king
<Trapano> prova a fare cosi
<kingtao> ok grazie
<Trapano> cristian_c è un desktop
<kingtao> mi consilgia na versione leggera da scaricare?
<cristian_c> Trapano, in live qual'è la risoluzione?
<cristian_c> kingtao, modello del pc?
<Trapano> in che senso in live ?
<kingtao> aspe
<cristian_c> Trapano, nel senso di provarlo senza installarlo
<Trapano> 1024*768
<cristian_c> Trapano, su tutti e due
<kingtao> Acer Aspire 3503
<Trapano> scusami ma non riesco a capirti
<cristian_c> Trapano, nel terminale digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> Trapano, chiedevo: hai provato anche in live?
<Trapano> ah sisi
<Trapano> ti posto il risultato
<cristian_c> kingtao, vecchiotto assai
<Trapano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6496504/
<cristian_c> kingtao, al massimo, ci puoi installare lubuntu
<cristian_c> kingtao, ma prima provalo in live
<kingtao> mi dai il link diretto o lo cerco io?
<cristian_c> Trapano, hai postato tutto?
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Trapano> sisi
<cristian_c> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> Trapano, se è desktop vecchio, hai solo la nvidia
<Trapano> guarda io avevo il vecchio 10.4 di ubuntu e funzionava
<Trapano> avevo sistemato il fatto tramite la modifica del file xorg.con
<Trapano> *xorg.conf
<cristian_c> Trapano, probabilmente usavi i driver proprietari
<Trapano> si li ho installati anche qua
<cristian_c> Trapano, ah, ecco
<URUS> qual è il comando per vedere i canali di freenode
<cristian_c> Trapano, ma dille prima le cose, no?
<Trapano> chiedo venia
<cristian_c> !chat | URUS
<ubot-it> URUS: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Trapano, che driver hai installato e da dove li hai presi?
<Trapano> tramite impostazioni \ software e aggiornamenti \ driver aggiuntivi
<Trapano> e ho messo i driver proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> Trapano, nell'output non risulta disponibilità
<cristian_c> Trapano, sicuro di non averli scaricati in qualche altro modo?
<Trapano> nono ne sono certo
<cristian_c> kingtao, scaricalo dal link
<kingtao> si lo sto già facendo grazie....
<Trapano> io non credo che non sia possibile avere la stessa risoluzione che ho con windows
<Trapano> nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> Trapano, posta schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<Trapano> cristian_c, ho risolto tramite una guida sul forum :)
<Trapano> grazie mille per l'interessamento ^^
<cristian_c> Trapano, almeno, spiega come
<Trapano> tramite il comando xrandr
<Trapano> ho aggiunto una nuova mode con la risoluzione che mi serviva
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Trapano> http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.it/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<Trapano> ecco questa è la pagina
<cristian_c> ma è assai strano, dev'essere la scheda vecchia
<cristian_c> Trapano, quello non è link al forum
<Trapano> ah davvero ?
<Trapano> scusami allora
<Trapano> provo a fare un riavvio perchè non so se le modifiche saranno permanenti
<airgnox> ragazzi ho cancellato inavvertitamente dal menu' di ubuntu 13.10 con gnome fallback i launcher relativi a Libreoffice , qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a rimetterli , grazie !
<Trapano> cristian_c, quella guida funziona ma se riavvio mi torna al vecchio modo
<cristian_c> Trapano, crea uno script
<airgnox> qualcuno ?
<cristian_c> Trapano, ci inserisci i comandi, lo salvi e lo lanci attraverso /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> airgnox, di quale menù parli?
<airgnox> cristian_c, grazie cristian_c
<Trapano> in modo che all'avvio mi parta e mi imposti la risoluzione corretta ?
<airgnox> del menu a tendina di gnome fallback
<Trapano> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> Trapano, certo
<airgnox> il menu' coi lanciatori per intenderci
<airgnox> cristian_c, il menu coi lanciatori per intenderci quello sulla barra
<cristian_c> airgnox, non so cosa intendi, posta immagine
<Trapano> cristian_c, ti premetto che ho ubuntu 13.10, funziona anche con questo ?
<airgnox> cristian_c, è semplice mi serve solo il percorso dei launcher di libre office per rispristinarlo
<cristian_c> Trapano, se il sistema è lo stesso, non vedo perché no
<Trapano> cristian_c, sul forum trovo la guida per creare degli script vero ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, apri il Menù principale
<airgnox> cristian_c, ho provato a fare un locate per individuarli ma non son riuscito
<cristian_c> Trapano, no, apri un editor di testo, inserisci i comandi uno dietro l'altro
<Trapano> cristian_c, si..
<cristian_c> Trapano, salvi lo script con un nome qualsiasi, gli dai i permessi di esecuzione e lo lanci da /etc/rc.local
<Trapano> cristian_c, nella parte dove dice "do start" di rc.local ?
<airgnox> cristian_c, mi basterebbe sapere in che cartella sono i lanciatori di libreoffice
<cristian_c> airgnox, è installato alacarte?
<airgnox> c'è tutto
<airgnox> cristian_c, manca solo il link al menu'
<cristian_c> Trapano, prima di exit 0, va inserita la chiamata allo script
<airgnox> cristian_c, se qualcuno sa il percorso dei launcher faccio da solo in 3 secondi
<cristian_c> airgnox, libreoffice --writer %U
<airgnox> cristian_c, ovvero che fa' ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, libreoffice --draw %U
<cristian_c> ecc...
<airgnox> no
<airgnox> cristian_c, guarda scusa cristian
<airgnox> cosi' mi da errore
<airgnox> cristian_c, se mi dici precisamente in che cartella stanno i launcher ci penso da solo senza errori  !!!
<cristian_c> airgnox, eppure, sono i lanciatori che uso io
<airgnox> cristian_c, in /usr ?
<airgnox> cristian_c, etc..
<cristian_c> se hai errori , vuol dire che hai problemi con il sistema
<airgnox> cristian_c, ma va
<airgnox> cristian_c, è una installazione nuova
<airgnox> cristian_c, ho solo tolto i lanciatori dal menu di fallback
<airgnox> cristian_c, e vorrei ripristinarli
<airgnox> cristian_c, mi basta sapere solo il percorso
<Trapano> cristian_c, ricapitolando: creo un file di testo con elencati i comandi e poi come lo chiamo da rc.local ??
<cristian_c> airgnox, che errori ottieni
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Trapano, dipende da come chiami lo script
<airgnox> cristian_c, ma libre office dove sta' ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, e comunque, fallback non sempre funza bene
<airgnox> cristian_c, fisicamente sul disco
<airgnox> cristian_c, in che cartella
<cristian_c> airgnox, non dovrebbe essere necessario il path
<airgnox> cristian_c, per ora a  me va da dio
<airgnox> cristian_c, se me la comunichi pero' risolvo e non faccio perdere altro tempo
<Trapano> ipotizziamo che lo chiami "risoluzione schermo"
<Trapano> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> Trapano, senza spazi
<Trapano> ok risoluzione_schermo
<Trapano> cristianc_c
<Trapano> cristian_c
<Trapano> cristian_c, e poi come faccio a richiamarlo da rc.local ??
<airgnox> cristian_c, nessuno ?
<airgnox> qualcuno sa' il percorso dei lanciatori di libreoffice) in che cartella si trovano ?
<jester-> airgnox: solitamente sono nei menu-->ufficio
<airgnox> jester-, si ok la cartella ?
<jester-> airgnox: non hai i menu?
<airgnox> jester-, ho provato un locate magari ho sbagliato comando
<jester-> airgnox: alacarte
<airgnox> jester-, il menu' lo stavo personalizzando e li ho cancellati
<jester-> alacarte e riaggiungi
<cristian_c> Trapano, allora , gli dai i permessi di esecuzione
<airgnox> jester-, cos'è alacarte ?
<cristian_c> Trapano, ma è meglio se è uno script di shell
<airgnox> jester-, non basta sapere il percorso e aggiungerli manualmente ?
<airgnox> jester-, visto che sono delle specie di link al menu'
<jester-> airgnox: solitamente gli eseguibili sono in /usr/bin
<airgnox> jester-,  ?
<airgnox> ok apposto
<airgnox> jester-, grazie
<Trapano> cristian_c, ora sembra che non funzioni più neanche quello, ma modificando il file xorg.conf non è più possibile ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, a me fungono senza percorso
<cristian_c> è assai strano che non siano nel path
<airgnox> jester-, purtroppo gli eseguibili di libreoffice non li trovo in usr/bin
<airgnox> jester-, riprovo un locate
<cristian_c> airgnox, facessi quello che ti si consigli, non staresti a menare il can per l'aia
<cristian_c> *consiglia
<cristian_c> Trapano, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> poi pastebinna
<jester-> airgnox: sudo updatedb prima
<airgnox> cristian_c, a me sinceramente sembrava semplice trovare il percorso e aggiungerli manualmente se c'è un modo piu' rapido sono in ascolto
<jester-> airgnox: quindi locate writer
<cristian_c> airgnox, ti si è detto di attivare da menù principale
<cristian_c> airgnox, ti ho dato comandi per aprire libreoffice, e non hai postato gli errori
<airgnox> cristian_c, L?HO CANCELLATO ( cosa scritta piu' e piu' volte )
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-30
<cristian_c> airgnox, hai cancellato il programma o il lanciatore?
<Trapano> cristian_c, ok 2 secondi
<jester-> airgnox: hai unity?
<airgnox> cristian_c, guarda io credo che jester- abbia capito il problema lascia perdere va
<Trapano> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496720/
<jester-> airgnox: hai unity?
<airgnox> jester-, sono su gnome fallback
<airgnox> jester-, ho semplicemente eliminato il lanciatore dal menu' e vorrei rimetterlo
<jester-> !gnomereset | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> dovrebbe ricomparire il menu
<cristian_c> Trapano, usa  nvidia-settings che crea il .conf
<Trapano> da terminale ?
<Trapano> cristian_c,
<airgnox> jester-, se lo reimposto in defaoul perdo tutte le personalizzazioni
<airgnox> jester-, a sto punto reinstallo
<jester-> airgnox: comunque basta che riaggiungi e come comando mettere quello che ti ha scritto sopra cristian_c
<jester-> senza path
<cristian_c> Trapano, prova
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, e mica lui posta errore
<airgnox> cristian_c, jester- ok grazie delle info
<Trapano> cristian_c, non c'è proprio la risoluzione del mio monitor
<jester-> airgnox: comunque gli eseguibili sono in /usr/bin se non li trovi mi Sto arrivando! che lo ha rimosso, quindi un bel sudo apt-get installa --reinstall libreoffice
<airgnox> jester-, perfetto ottima soluzione lo faccio
<Trapano> cristian_c, e anche il monitor mi dice che la risoluzione ottimale è 1920*1080 e su windows mi funziona
<jester-> Trapano: scheda video?
<Trapano> jester, nvidia 9550 gt
<jester-> Trapano: apri un terminale
<jester-> Trapano: dopkg -l | grep nvidia
<Trapano> jester, aspetta che te lo pasto
<Trapano> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496758/
<jester-> Trapano: va minga ben il 319
<jester-> Trapano: 13.10?
<Trapano> jester, ebbene si
<jester-> Trapano: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Trapano> jester, sta installando
<jester-> Trapano: finito riavvia
<Trapano> jester, ok riavvio torno subito
<Trapano> jester-, ora sono a 640x480, peggio di prima
<jester-> Trapano: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Trapano> nvidia              10287774  56
<jester-> Trapano: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Trapano> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496796/
<jester-> Trapano: sicuro di avere ubuntu 13l10 doc?
<Trapano> jester, ne sono certo
<jester-> Trapano: nvidia-settings
<jester-> metti a pasto e fai scrivere il file
<Trapano> jester-, non ho capito
<Trapano> jester-, il file xorg c'è (parlo da profano),è possibile modificarlo e aggiungere la risoluzione che prendo tramite cvt ??
<jester-> Trapano: metti a pasto poi fai scrivere il file
<Trapano> jester-, cosa devo mettere a pasto ?
<jester-> Trapano: aperto il setting?
<Trapano> si
<jester-> Trapano: nvidia-settings
<jester-> da termknale
<Trapano> ci sono
<jester-> Trapano: te la fa cambiare la risoluzione?
<Trapano> jester-, no al massimo ho 640*480
<jester-> Trapano: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Trapano> jester-, non fa nulla
<jester-> Trapano: hai un xo?rg.conf
<jester-> fatto come
<Trapano> jester-, si
<Trapano> jester-, te lo pasto ?
<jester-> fatto come
<jester-> Trapano: come lo hai creato
<Trapano> jester-, tramite nvidia setting, eccoti il file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496824/
<jester-> Trapano: e la risoluzione era?
<Trapano> jester-, 640*480
<jester-> Trapano: creato adesso?
<Trapano> yes
<jester-> cancellalo
<Trapano> jester-, il file o il contenuto ?
<jester-> il file
<jester-> poi riavvii e fai una cosa
<Trapano> jester-, non me lo fa eliminiare
<jester-> Trapano: al menu pigi il stato e
<jester-> Trapano: cerchi quiet splash e appena dopo aggiungi nomodeset
<jester-> quindi F10 per fare il boot e vediamo come butta
<Trapano> jester-, non ho capito nulla
<jester-> minchia
<jester-> Trapano: accendi il pc
<jester-> Trapano: lo vedi il menu o parte auto
<Trapano> jester-, si lo vedo il menu e comunque il file xorg non me lo fa eliminare e non capisco perch
<jester-> perchè devi usare sudo nautilus
<jester-> Trapano: o sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano> aspetta riavvio il pc prima ?
<jester-> Trapano: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  adesso
<jester-> Trapano: il video è un cassone crt antico?
<Trapano> jester-, no è di 2 anni fa
<jester-> piatto o cassone
<Trapano> jester-, fatto il comando da terminale, piatto
<jester-> Trapano: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Trapano> jester-, ok si è aperto il file, adesso ?
<jester-> Trapano: "quiet splash" diventa "quiet splash nomodeset"
<Trapano> jester-, ok
<jester-> Trapano: salva
<Trapano> fatto
<jester-> Trapano: sudo update-grub
<Trapano> ok
<jester-> sudo reboot
<Trapano_> jester-, adesso sono arrivato a 1152*864
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo nvidia-settings
<Trapano_> jester-, ok
<jester-> Trapano_: ti fa cambiare?
<Trapano_> jester-, massimo 1152*864
<Trapano_> jester-, di più non mi fa aggiungere
<jester-> fagli scrivere xorg.conf e poi postalo
<jester-> è bastardo
<jester-> non va daccordo col video
<jester-> bisogna aggiungere qualcosa in subsession
<Trapano_> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496857/
<Trapano_> jester-, è fattibile o sono costretto a tornare a windows ?
<jester-> Trapano_: vedo se ho l'appunto
<Trapano_> jester-, ok fammi sapere
<jester-> Trapano_: che risoluzione vorresti
<Trapano_> 1920*1080 a 60 hz
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> Trapano_: modifica la parte in basso cosi
<jester-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496886/
<Trapano_> jester-, proviamo
<Trapano_> jester-, non me lo fa editare -.- assurdo
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo
<jester-> Trapano_: e http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496896/
<jester-> prima ho zompato qalcosa
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano_> non me lo fa editare
<Trapano_> mi dice che non ho i permessi
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo su
<Trapano_> e lo sto facendo
<jester-> Trapano_: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano_> ti giuro non mi fa fare nulla
<Trapano_> è come se non avessi i permessi
<jester-> strano stu fatto  ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1573 nov 30 02:05 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano_> fatto
<jester-> Trapano_: sudo su
<jester-> Trapano_: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trapano_> perfetto ora si
<Trapano_> e aggiungo quella riga
<Trapano_> riavvio ?
<jester-> Trapano_: e le altre le hai tolte
<jester-> ?
<Trapano_> si
<jester-> controlla bene riga per riga
<jester-> Trapano_:fa vedere
<Trapano_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6496920/
<jester-> Trapano_: incrocia le dita e riavvia
<Trapano_> jester-, spero di tornare per ringraziarti :P
<jester-> :D
<Trapano> jester-, purtroppo niente, credo che passerò a windows purtroppo non posso lavorare in questo stato
<Trapano> jester-, grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<jester-> Trapano: sudo apt-get install nvidia-179
<jester-> male che vada peggiora
<Trapano> jester-, non  mi trova neanche i pacchetti
<jester-> le abbiamo provate tutte
<Trapano> jester-, lascia stare dai non ti faccio perdere tempo :( probabilmente manca ancora qualche fix
<Trapano> jester-, ciao e grazie :)
<jester-> Trapano: fai da driver aggiuntivi e abilita il testato
<jester-> Trapano: sono su un mac e vado a memoria
<jester-> Trapano: prima di installare il nvidia come era
<max> Ciao, ho un problema
<Guest98849> non riesco a connettere il mio pc con sistema linux ad internet.
<Guest98849> Potreste aiutarmi?
<Pivello> sera a tutti
<Pivello> chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<Claudia> Salve ragazzi. Dalla home ho fatto il Download di Xubuntu GNOME... ma una volta scaricato basta aprirlo per installarlo?
<akis24> Claudia:  no devi masterizzarlo su disco o chiavetta usb e poi provare e installare
<Claudia> cioè, passo il file sulla Usb e lo apro poi?
<Claudia> ma nulla di complesso dico? Perchè io ora ho ubuntu ma non mi ci trovo bene e speravo di trovarmi meglio con quest'ultimo...
<akis24> Claudia: allora devi masterizzarlo come iso su un disco e poi riavvii il pc selezioni avvio da lettore
<Claudia> ma spero non sia super complicato perchè me la cavo ma non capisco moltissimo
<Claudia> lo faccio su usb perchè non ho l'entrata disco
<Claudia> se mi spieghi velocemente come si masterizza come iso ti ringrazio :)
<akis24> Claudia: certo puoi farlo anche li
<akis24> Claudia: sei su ubuntu ?
<akis24> Claudia:  comunque qui hai tutte le info http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<Claudia> si sono su ubuntu
<Claudia> Ok le istruzioni le ho capite adesso mi spieghi il fatto dell'iso?
<akis24> Claudia:  il discorso iso vale per il disco  non per la usb  per crearti la usb usa Creatore dischi di avvio come spiegato sulla guida
<akis24> Claudia:  selezioni il file immagine che hai scaricato e lo fai scrivere sulla usb usando il programma Creatore dischi di avvio
<Claudia> io sono sulla guida per installazione da usb non su quella iniziale
<Claudia> e non trovo quello che mi stai dicendo
<akis24> Claudia:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<Claudia> ahahahah ok :) ma... Creatore dischi dove si trova?
<akis24> Claudia: nel menu suppongo dipende dalla versione che si usa :)
<Claudia> è pure in inglese il menù ahahah
<akis24> Claudia:  avresti potuto installare la lingua italiana ..
<akis24> Claudia:  prova a vedere qui sistema->amministrazione->creatore dischi di avvio
<Claudia> non lo trovo
<akis24> Claudia: che versione usi adesso ?
<Claudia> boo, comunque uno schifo
<akis24> Claudia: sai aprire il terminale  ?
<Claudia> si
<akis24> Claudia:  aprilo e scrivi cat /etc/*-release e vedi che dice
<Claudia> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=13.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=saucy DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.10" NAME="Ubuntu" VERSION="13.10, Saucy Salamander" ID=ubuntu ID_LIKE=debian PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 13.10" VERSION_ID="13.10" HOME_URL="http://www.ubuntu.com/" SUPPORT_URL="http://help.ubuntu.com/" BUG_REPORT_URL="http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/"
<akis24> Claudia:  usi la 13.10
<Claudia> e... allora cosa faccio quando finisce il download di ubuntu per metterlo sulla penna?
<akis24> Claudia:  dovresti avere quanto detto prima qui sistema->amministrazione->creatore dischi di avvio selezioni il file iso  dopo aver inserito la chiavetta usb e gli dici di crearti la usb tutto li
<Claudia> si ma io non ho il creatore dischi
<Claudia> da dove posso prenderlo?!
<akis24> Claudia: magari un occhiata sul menu' e lo trovi che ne dici ?
<Claudia> e non si capisce niente ;)
<akis24> Claudia:  se vuoi installarlo ammettendo non ci sia da terminale dai questo  sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<Claudia> lo sta installando non ce l'avevoù
<Claudia> quando finisce dove lo trovo? nel menu?
<akis24> Claudia:si come detto prima
<akis24> Claudia:  e se vuoi intanto sistemarti la distro che usi in italiano ti basta aprire Ubuntu Control Center e cliccare su supporto lingue e completi installazione in italiano ..
<Claudia> supporto lingue dove si trova?
<akis24> Claudia: ubuntu control center e due
<Claudia> sono su Ubuntu Software Center
<Claudia> poi?
<akis24> Claudia:  supporto lingue cliccaci sopra
<akis24> Claudia: forse è meglio se dai una buona lettura qui  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Claudia> vabbè
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nico92> Ragazzi, non riesco a formattare una penna usb... ogni volta mi da : mpossibile mostrare tutto il contenuto di «FLASH DRIVE»: Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/media/nicholas/FLASH DRIVE/.Trash-1000»: Errore di input/output
<vittorio> hello guys I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop but I get stuck when I install it with a USB key
<vittorio> marcello  ,a vai  a  fare inculo
<costanzos90> salve, ho un problema con il mio lubuntu, nel senso che dopo aver toccato dove non dovevo, non riesco piu ad arrivare nella pagina di login dove scegliere la sessione. Per usare il pc sono costretto ad prire il terminale con ctrl-alt-f2, dare il comando startix e in tal modo mi apre una visualizzazione con la quale pero ho dei grossi problemi di audio. vorrei riuscire a ripristinare la mia sessione con lubuntu in automatico, qu
<costanzos90> startx
<akis24> costanzos90:  prova a partire in modalita' di ripristino la seconda voce su grub  e poi riavvii in modalita' normale
<costanzos90> non ho capito :)
<akis24> costanzos90:  che hai toccato ?
<costanzos90> ho messo una visualizzazione di lubuntu per nexus 7 e in automatico mi apre questa pagina tutta nera dove non sono in grado di fare niente
<akis24> costanzos90: se quando dai startx hai il desktop vai sulle opzioni dello schermo e ripristina visualizzazione normale
<costanzos90> non riesco a farlo...
<costanzos90> non c'è un modo per tornare alla pagina di login da terminale?
<costanzos90> potrebbe bastare questo
<akis24> costanzos90: quando avvii grub hai due voci relative a lununtu usa la seconda voce non la solita e prova a ripristinare il sistema
<costanzos90> quando accendo va tutto in automatico
<costanzos90> non mi fa scegliere
<akis24> costanzos90: avevi installato driver grafici ?
<costanzos90> gnome
<costanzos90> poi avevo scelto nexus 7, giusto per vederlo ed eccomi qua
<asgardiano> ciao a tutti
<asgardiano> c'è un modo per aumentare il tempo per la digitazione della psw di root da terminale?
<akis24> costanzos90:  io devo scappare aspetta che qualcuno legga e ti possa aiutare
<L3m0n> jester-, tutto ok
<L3m0n> mi è bastato dare grub-update
<davide> ciao ,a tutti
<salenoto> ho dei problemi a configurare alla prima installazione un modem thomson chi ne sa qualcosa
<salenoto> esiste qualche commando per .....
<salenoto> e un modem solo modem della teletu ora teledue vodafone
<salenoto> ce nessuno che mi aiuti
<Peric> buon pomeriggio a tutti. Ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione di Ubuntu 13.10 e d'un tratto, quando avvio Ubuntu mi dà lo schermo completamente nero (a parte la barra latrerale) e ogni tanto mi si blocca.
<anubi|ux31e> salva raga
<anubi|ux31e> ho un problema con gnome flashback
<anubi|ux31e> non riesco a ambiare lo sfondo del desktop
<anubi|ux31e> rimane nero
<anubi|ux31e> suggerimenti ? consigli ?
<chiara> salve, x favore qualcuno mi sa dire che plugin mi serve per vedere i film o puntate via internet usando ubuntu 13.10?grazie
<eremis> giorno... sto installando ubuntu 12.04 ita ho formato un dvd di avvio con immagine iso seguo la procedura sino alla scritta installa ubuntu premo invio appare schermata nera stop tutto fermo help
<eremis> giorno... sto installando ubuntu 12.04 ita ho formato un dvd di avvio con immagine iso seguo la procedura sino alla scritta installa ubuntu premo invio appare schermata nera stop tutto fermo help ce nessuno
<eremis> qualche italiano in chat?
<eremis> italiani?
<nannes> eremis, la soluzione è questa:  abilitare l'opzione "nomodeset" prima dell'installazione
<eremis> kk ora provo grazie
<nannes> E' possibile farlo dalla prima schermata, quella successiva alla "Scelta della lingua", premendo il tasto F6 e selezionando, appunto, l'opzione NOMODESET
<eremis> si ho presente
<nannes> ok, buona fortuna ;)
<eremis> grr nulla stessa schermata nera con puntino lampeggiante, forse e' meglio se formatto l'hd tanto ci voglio installare solo ubuntu su quel pc che ne dite?
<nannes> Non credo che cambi nulla. Almeno la prima schermata la vedi?
<eremis> si
<eremis> appaiono tutti i menu
<nannes> Specifiche tecniche dell'hardware? E quale vers di ubuntu cerchi d'installare?
<eremis> ok un attimo che controllo il pc era di mia sorella
<nannes> !uefi | eremis
<ubot-it> eremis: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<eremis> intell core i3 ----4gb di ram--- win7 sistema a 64------installo ubuntu precise-desktop-amd64
<nannes> eremis: Vai nel UEFI Setup (il vecchio bios) premendo il tasto corrispondente al boot (di solito F2). Disabilita "Secure Boot" e "Fast Boot",  ABILITA INVECE il "Legacy Mode"
<nannes> Dopodiché salva le modifiche ed esci.
<nannes> E re-boota
<eremis> kk
<nannes> (non è detto che quel pc abbia per forza uefi, ma meglio controllare). Se non c'è torna dopo.
<eremis> non trovo le voci nel bios
<eremis> ho un legacy usb support abilitato
<nannes> eremis: Ok, allora devi provare le altre opzioni su F6 http://i.stack.imgur.com/FfEwE.png
<eremis> kk le provo tutte
<nannes> Vale a dire   acpi=off   e anche   nolapic
<eremis> kk
<eremis> azz li ho abilitati tutti e' partito qualcosa asd
<nannes> lol è da matti, ti ho detto di provare uno ad no... acpi=off
<nannes> e no lapic. basta quello.
<eremis> e lo so ma son 2 ore sono esausto lol
<eremis> per ora sta installando... cosa non so ma lavora a pieno ritmo
<eremis> installato :-) e gia ha trovato problemi sull'hd ora vedo con la scansione
<eremis> come estensione per formattare hd meglio ext2 o ntfs come windows?
<Efrem95> ciao
<Efrem95> vorrei un aiuto su come istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<eremis> ciao anchio lo appena installato .... fai la tua domanda se qualcuno conosce la risposta te lo dicono .. sono bravi :-)
<Efrem95> a me praticamente il mio sistema operativo si è danneggiato, quindi il boot non riesce ad avviare il sistema operativo, volevo istallare ubuntu perchè mi hanno detto che è buono, ma come faccio, visto che il pc non avvia il sistema operativo?
<Emanuele_Deriu> lo metti su una pennina e lo installi da la
<Efrem95> lo messo sul CD, mi esce sul desxtop la scritta ubuntu a sotto dei pallini che si muovono, ma rimane cosi per ore ed ore e non va mai avanti
<eremis> ciao, hai provato a farlo partire da cd prima di intallarlo?
<Emanuele_Deriu> che pc è?
<Efrem95> asus, con window 7
<Efrem95> non capisco, in che senso hai provato a farlo partire?
<Emanuele_Deriu> non hai una pennina?
<Emanuele_Deriu> magari il cd è stato masterizzato male
<Efrem95> si
<Emanuele_Deriu> prova con quella
<Emanuele_Deriu> scaricati l'iso
<Emanuele_Deriu> e poi il programma unebootin
<Efrem95> cosa mi serve questo programma?
<Emanuele_Deriu> per "masterizzare" l'iso di ubuntu sulla pennina
<Efrem95> ho capito, ho ci provo
<Efrem95> ora ci provo
<davide> raga, che comandi dare con ncftp
<Giorgio> aiuto il mio ubuntu non parte più
<Giorgio> ho una schermata nera con il mouse che si muove ma non va avanti qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Giorgio, un attimo: prima di tutto questo, cosa hai fatto di particolare?
<Giorgio> stavo installando i driver aggiornati della mia scheda madre ati r9 270x, ma non è andata a buon fine, poi ho spento ed il sistema non è più ripartito
<jester-> Giorgio: drivr
<jester-> Giorgio: driver catalyst presi sul sito amd?
<Giorgio> si proprio quelli
<Giorgio> ha impiegato un'eternità ad installarli poi verso la fine ha dato errore carattere non riconosciuto uhtf 8 ecc....
<jester-> Giorgio: vanno tolti che se non epressamente previsti, come vedi, sono veleno
<Giorgio> c'é modo di ripristinare il sistema adesso?
<jester-> !ripristino | Giorgio
<ubot-it> Giorgio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Giorgio> ok provo grazie :-)
<krabador> Giorgio, stai usando il pc in questione?
<Giorgio> adesso uno per chattare l'altro per fare quello che mi avete detto
<krabador> Giorgio, allora, vedi se nel pc in cui hai il problema, si apre un terminale con ctrl alt f1
<Giorgio> si è andato
<eremis> sera.. posso formattare HD principale con ubuntu in modalita non installata(su usb)?
<Giorgio> il terminale intendevo :-)
<krabador> Giorgio, prova a mandare /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<krabador> eremis, si
<krabador> eremis, puoi , in sessione live, gestire hd del pc
<Giorgio> scusa, ma io sono proprio alle basi, che indenti per mandare.... che comando devo digitare
<eremis> kk ora ci provo siccome ho errori su hd vedo di formattarlo
<Giorgio> intendi
<cristian_c> Giorgio, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<Giorgio> ok vado
<Giorgio> no mi dice file o directory non esistente
<krabador> Giorgio, hai cercato di installare il pacchetto scaricato dal sito ati?
<krabador> amd/ati
<Giorgio> si
<Giorgio> si
<krabador> hai ancora il pacchetto scaricato dal sito, nella cartella di scaricamento?
<Giorgio> credo di si
<krabador> Giorgio, allora vacci col terminale
<krabador> se è "Scaricati"
<krabador> con  cd /home/utente/Scaricati
<Giorgio> si ci sono entrambi
<krabador> Giorgio, sei, nel terminale, nella cartella dove hai scaricato il file?
<Giorgio> si
<eremis> sono in ubuntu live dove trovo HD primario per poterlo formattare ( o il comando inerente)?
<krabador> eremis, carica gparted
<krabador> Giorgio, manda sudo su
<Giorgio> ffatto
<cristian_c> eremis, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> Giorgio, poi sh nomepacchettoati.run --uninstall
<cristian_c> !paste | eremis , poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> eremis , poi posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giorgio> scusa il ritardo, ho fatto come mi hai detto, ma è uscito come un help con i vari comandi digitabili...tra cui anche  --unistall||[=force:dryrun]
<krabador> Giorgio, hai scritto correttamente il nome del pacchetto?
<Giorgio> si è corretto, comunque non fa niente è troppo complesso, non esiste un semplice punto di ripristino?
<krabador> !ripristino | Giorgio
<ubot-it> Giorgio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Giorgio> lo già fatto non va.... ok fa niente grazie ugualmente :-)
<krabador> Giorgio, hai fretta?
<Giorgio> no
<krabador> Giorgio, allora sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<krabador> Giorgio, di che ubuntu parliamo?
<Giorgio> mi dice comando non trovato.... io ho solo un file così "amd-catalyst-13.11-beta-v9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run.zip
<Giorgio> 13.10
<krabador> .zip ?
<krabador> non l'hai estratto per fare l'installazione?
<Giorgio> credo lo abbia fatto in automatico quando ci ho cliccato sopra
<Giorgio> se riscompatto la cartella forse posso usare il comando unistall allora
<Giorgio> come si scompatta da terminale :-|
<krabador> unzip archivio.zip
<Giorgio> ok vado
<Giorgio> ok fatto,  mi ha scompattato lo stesso file senza .zip finale
<krabador> è sul file "senza zip finale" che si  deve agire
<Giorgio> è un file.run
<krabador> adesso rimanda sudo sh amd-catalyst-13.11-beta-v9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<Giorgio> ok
<eremis> ok rieccomi premetto che ho formattato e sto installando ubu 13.10..... cosa significa SUDO
<krabador> eremis, quello che succede quando si fa attività fisica
<eremis> lol
<krabador> eremis, è il comando per eseguire comandi da superuser
<eremis> a ecco mi stavo preoccupando
<eremis> asd
<krabador> eremis, se stai installando la 13.10 dalla live, non ti serve
<krabador> quantomeno non in fase di installazione
<cristian_c> !sudo | eremis
<ubot-it> eremis: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<eremis> spe ho formattato l'HD da live ed ora sto installando  cose che non va?
<krabador> eremis, non lo so
<krabador> cos'è che non va ?
<eremis> cristian @ubot non so cosa dite
<Giorgio> oh finalmente..... ho riavviato sistema ripartito.... tutto come prima..... ti devo una cena..... di pesce :-)   grazie
<krabador> Giorgio, :D
<eremis> asd appunto non so sembra funzioni tutto lol
<krabador> Giorgio, allora
<Giorgio> maledetti driver ati non li installo più
<krabador> Giorgio, per il momento l'ultima beta dei catalyst è l'unica che supporta l'ultimissima famiglia di ati
<krabador> pero', in ubuntu, come vedi, è altamente sconsigliabile installare il pacchetto scaricato dal sito
<Giorgio> non mi interessa... lascio tutto così
<krabador> Giorgio, in ubuntu bisogna installare il catalyst inserito nei repository
<cristian_c> eremis, come detto prima, sudo consente di utilizzare i comandi testuali con i permessi di amministratore, per ulteriori informazioni leggi la guida linkata
<krabador> Giorgio, fa l'installazione ufficiale
<eremis> grazie della spiegazione terra terra cristian :-)
<Giorgio> non sapevo ci fosse....adesso vedo, ma mi tremano le gambe ad installarlo, lo faccio domani :-)
<cristian_c> Giorgio, i driver proprietari si trovano su Driver aggiuntivi, essendo presenti nei repository di ubuntu, non devi scaricarli da siti esterni
<cristian_c> eremis, prego
<krabador> Giorgio, ma per il momento credo che abbiano una versione che supporti quella famiglia
<Giorgio> adesso è come se li avessi installati....  :-)
<krabador> Giorgio, aspetta un attimo
<eremis> WOW che culo parlato troppo presto error programma di installazione andato in crash
<diegoamad> salve, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 insieme a windows 7, ma quando accendo il pc non compare la scelta del sistema oparativo e parte direttamente ubuntu, ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato una soluzione al mio specifico caso
<diegoamad> se sapete aiutarmi vi ringrazio
<krabador> !grub | diegoamad
<ubot-it> diegoamad: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Giorgio, se la scheda è troppo nuova e non trovi nulla in Driver aggiuntivi, vuol dire che ancora non è supportata ufficialmente nella versione di ubuntu che stai usando
<Giorgio> ok
<diegoamad> grazie :)
<krabador> Giorgio, per il momento lascia cosi' in quanto i beta, sono offerti solo da repositories ppa, ovvero non ufficiali, ed ovviamente il pacchetto ufficiale di amd
<krabador> Giorgio, in via ufficiale, questo è il mio consiglio
<Giorgio> si lascio tutto così....
<Giorgio> aspetto la versione ufficiale di ubuntu quando uscirà :-)
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti
<Giorgio> in compenso ho imparato un pò di comandi nuovi....grazie ancora vorrei dire alla prossima ma non è molto ben augurante :-) ciao
<Mac89> salve, non mi ricordo più il nome del canale di chat dove si può parlare di qualsiasi argomento chi mi ricorda il nome?
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hamid_> ciao
<Guest58138> il mio pc non si collega piu alla rete wifi di casa che si usa abitualmente invece le altre si collega
<jester-> Guest58138: quaindi la wifi funza
<Guest58138> si si prova a collegarsi ma poi smette
<Guest58138> e gli altri pc a casa sono collegati normalmente
<jester-> Guest58138: pass giusta?
<Guest58138> si si e giusta
<jester-> Guest58138: ha smesso di collegarsi dopo aver fattio?
<Guest58138> ancchio ho provato a pensare se si toccato qualche file ma ultimo giorno avevamo solo visto la posta email
<Guest58138> ogni volta che prova a collegarsi
<Guest58138> poi dice
<jester-> Guest58138: sicuro di non aver taroccato nulla?
<Guest58138> disconnessa si e fuori rete
<jester-> Guest58138: fai una prova e spegni gli altri pc
<jester-> Guest58138: quanto sei lontano dal rutter
<Guest58138> come operatore ho tiscali  sono lontano 2 metri circa
<jester-> devi avere un segnale almeno a 30
<jester-> Guest58138: soegni tutti i pc e accendi solo quello che non si collega
<jester-> non correi che dhcp assegnasse due ip uguali e pc diversi
<jester-> Guest58138: dai sudo rfkill unblock all nel terminale
<Guest58138> scusa non ho capito
<jester-> Guest58138: apri un terminale
<Guest58138> e poi cosa faccio perche devo spegnere questo pc adesso
<jester-> Guest58138: apri un terminale
<Guest58138> ok grazie adesso provo
<jester-> mah
<jester-> provi a far cosa
<Guest58138> a spegnere tutti i pc e accendere l'unico che non va
<Guest58138> 20:47] <jester-> Guest58138: soegni tutti i pc e accendi solo quello che non si collega
<jester-> Guest58138: apri un terminale
<Guest58138> ma cosa e un terminale?
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Guest58138> aperto
<jester-> sudo rfkill list
<jester-> scrivi la pass che non vedrai e dai enter
<Guest58138> fatto
<jester-> e dimmi se c'è qualche yes
<Guest58138> si 3
<Guest58138> su soft blocked
<jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Guest58138> fatto
<jester-> prova a collegare
<Guest58138> chiudo il terminale?
<jester-> anche no
<Guest58138> no purtroppo continua a non collegarsi
<Guest58138> ripeto i passaggi
<jester-> sudo rfkill list
<Guest58138> fatto
<Guest58138> yes e su gps
<jester-> ancora yess
<jester-> wlan ?
<Guest58138> si solo piu su gps
<Guest58138> wlan e tutti no
<jester-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> Guest58138: che pc è che ha il gps
<Guest58138> il pc che non va
<Guest58138> fatto
<jester-> Guest58138: cosa ha fatto il comando
<Guest58138> e uscita un'altra pagina con tanti dati
<Guest58138> tutti iniziano con IE
<Guest58138> qasi tutti
<jester-> Guest58138: quindi la wifi funza correttamente
<Guest58138> penso di si
<jester-> Guest58138: i comandi li dai dal pc problema?
<Guest58138> si si
<jester-> Guest58138: vai in modifica rete wifi sicurezza e cancella la pass
<Guest58138> scusami come faccio a cancellare la pass
<jester-> Guest58138: dall'icona di rete vai in modifia
<jester-> entri in wifi modifica sicurezza
<Guest58138> scompare la scritta salva quando si cancella la pass e poi ritorna la pass
<Guest58138> al massino provo ad eliminare lla rete e poi la ricerca
<jester-> Guest58138: se la cancelli non totna
<Guest58138> no adesso la cancello
<jester-> Guest58138: da terminale   cat /etc/betwork/interfaces
<jester-> Guest58138: da terminale   cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> Guest58138: ci devi sempre spiegare come mai il pc ha il gps
<jester-> o è un tabler taroccato
<Guest58138> ma no e un portatile hp
<jester-> col gps?
<Guest58138> nn lo so io ho letto quando abbiamo fatto terminale
<jester-> Guest58138: spegni tutti i pc e accendi solo il pc problema
<Guest58138> e poi cosa faccio che poi non riesco a parlare con voi
<Guest58138> adesso la pass e cancellata
<jester-> Guest58138: se non si collega riaccenderai quello che funza
<Guest58138> ok grazie
<jester-> pass segata prova a collegare
<jester-> Guest58138: il tato wifi è su on?
<Guest58138> disconnessa si e ora fuori rete
<Guest58138> si e su on
<jester-> Guest58138: nell'cona abilita rete è spuntata?
<Guest58138> si si anche fuunzionali di rete
<jester-> Guest58138: lspci | grep -i network
<Guest58138> cosa è?
<jester-> terminale
<lg_> ciao ragazzi ho uno smartphone un po' scarsuccio e vorrei formattarlo e mettere qualche sistema piu' leggero qualcuno, potrebbe darmi qualche dritta?
<jester-> !chat | lg_
<ubot-it> lg_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest58138> fatto
<jester-> Guest58138: risposta?
<lg_> ok ok je'
<Guest58138> network controller intel corporation pro\wireless 5100 AGN [shiloh] network connection
<jester-> Guest58138: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest58138> interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdwn(8)
<Guest58138> auto lo
<Guest58138> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> ok Guest58138  lsb_relase -r
<Guest58138> commando non trovato
<Guest58138> forse lsb-release
<jester-> Guest58138: scrivi bene
<jester-> lsb_release -r
<yoda_> Perchè non riesco a fare il download di UBUNTU dal sito
<Guest58138> release 13.10
<yoda_> sono nuovo vorrei scaricare una versione per un vecchio portatile HP
<yoda_> non riesco a scaricare nulla
<jester-> Guest58138: uname .r
<yoda_> clicco su download ma non si avvia
<jester-> yoda_: dove
<yoda_> sono sul sito ubuntu.it
<Guest58138> linux
<jester-> yoda_: e che vorresti mettere su che pc
<yoda_> ho ancora il pc con Window, vorrei scaricare UBUNTU e formattare tutto
<jester-> Guest58138: uname -r
<jester-> yoda_: pessima idea non fare un dual boot
<yoda_> non si avvia nessun download qualsiasi versione scelgo
<Guest58138> 3.11.0-13 generic
<jester-> yoda_: incolla qui il link
<jester-> Guest58138:  sudo dhclent wlan0
<jester-> Guest58138:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<yoda_> non capisco...non sono pratico...cosa devo fare per scaricare l'immaggine
<Guest58138> RTNETLINK answers:operation not permitted
<jester-> mmmm
<jester-> Guest58138:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<yoda_> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi
<Guest58138> fatto
<yoda_> cosa devo fare????
<jester-> Guest58138: prova adesso
<yoda_> cosa devo provare...cosa devo fare????
<jester-> yoda_: se mi incolli il link alla pagina provo
<yoda_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<yoda_> clicco su download
<yoda_> e va direttamente alla pagina dei ringraziamenti ma il download non parte
<yoda_> GRAZIE
<Guest58138> niente sempre uguale
<yoda_> quindi
<yoda_> come mi procuro un immagine di UBUNTU
<yoda_> ???
<jester-> yoda_: in quella pagina clicco dowload passa alla successiva dove scegli 32 o 64 bit e cliccando download la scarica
<yoda_> io scelgo 32 ma non si avvia nulla
<jester-> a me va
<cristian_c> yoda_, allora usa i torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | yoda_
<ubot-it> yoda_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<yoda_> cosa sono i torrent
<yoda_> che devo fare
<jester-> yoda_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nabbo> ciao a tutti ho la versione 12.04 LS vorrei sapere se in questa versione è presente il gestore pacchetti e come faccio ad aprirlo per installare il pacchetto sun-java6-jdk. Grazie.
<nabbo2> scusate ho dovuto riavviare firefox per un aggiornamento, vale sempre la domanda che ho fatto poco fa. Grazie.
<jester-> nabbo2: quale
<jester-> nabbo2: sun non è nei repo serve un ppa
<nabbo2> se nella versione che attualmente uso, la 12.04 LS, sia presente o meno il gestore pacchetti e come faccio ad arrivarci per poter installare il seguente pacchetto: sun-java6-jdk
<jester-> nabbo2: terminale
<nabbo2> ok allora farò dal terminale, va bene il seguente comando: sudo apt get install sun-java6-jdk?
<jester-> nabbo2: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<nabbo2> ok grazie 1000
<jester-> nabbo2:  sudo apt-get update
<jester-> nabbo2:  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> de vuoi jdk
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<nabbo2> non saprei non me ne intendo molto, mi serve per giocare a minecraft con ubuntu
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> ultima moda
<nabbo2> ok
<nabbo2> allora utilizzerò java8
<nabbo2> infine avrei un'ultima domanda, essendo veramente nabbo e volendo diventare esperto di ubuntu, che tipo di guide e tutorial posso studiare? Esiste qualcosa online perchè in libreria ho trovato un libro che costava 40€!!!
<nannes> nabbo2: è pieno il web
<cristian_c> !wiki | nabbo2
<ubot-it> nabbo2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<nabbo> scusate mi si era bloccato tutto e ho dovuto chiudere, il terminale non ha ultimato il processo di installazione del pacchetto java8 come faccio a farglielo completare?
<jester-> nabbo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<nabbo> col primo comando da questo errore: dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<jester-> nabbo: riavvia il pc
<jester-> poi fai
<nabbo> ok mi segno i 2 comandi e provo
<nabbo> ok ha fatto tutto quindi a regola dovrebbe essere tutto a posto; il comando sudo apt-get -f install però non mi ha installato nulla....possibile?
<nabbo> questo è ciò che mi ha dato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501296/
<nabbo> c'è nessuno?
<Pivello> c'è nessuno?
<Pivello> ki può aitarmi?
<eremis> sera.. problemino accendo pc con ubuntu (forse installato male) e mi appare schermata con 4 opzioni tra cui installa linux normale (unica funzionante) ora sono ad una schermata con altro menu (finestra bianca) recovery menu.
<jester-> eremis: acendo boot da cd?
<eremis> da chiavetta
<jester-> eremis: direi di rifare la chiavetta dopo aver controllato md5sum della iso
<eremis> premetto che ho fatto la formattazione del disco poco fa (forse ho cannato qualcosa :-)
<jester-> eremis: la fai da winz?
<eremis> no diretto
<jester-> eremis: ??
<eremis> ho caricato solo ubuntu su quel pc
<jester-> eremis: il sistema è installato o no
<eremis> prima ma dato installazione terminata con successo
<jester-> eremis: quindi?
<eremis> ho paura di aver formattato male HD ed ora non riparte
<jester-> eremis che tipo di installazione hai scelto
<eremis> 12.04
<jester-> eremis: installando si arriva a un punto dove l'installer chiede che vuoi fafre
<eremis> ho lasciato fare in automatico
<eremis> provo a lanciare un live da usb
<jester-> eremis: cioè usa tutto il disco?
<eremis> si uso tutto lo spazio  dell'HD
<eremis> ora appare la schermata rosalilla sfumata ma non parte
<jester-> !ripristino | eremis
<ubot-it> eremis: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<eremis> thx lo stavo proprio leggendo
<eremis> ho letto anche      Hardware     DispositiviPartizioni     PartizionamentoManuale ho cannato a partizionare HD mannaggia
<eremis> ora ci riprovo
<eremis> sono in live con versione 12.04 non trovo gparted suggerimenti :-)
<jester-> clicca il logo in cima alla barra e scrivi gparted nella ricerca
<eremis> dici entro in sistem setting poi barra alto a dx e scrivo? o altro ?
<eremis> kk sry trovato
<eremis> tasto destro sul logo a dx :-)
<eremis> sinintra ok
<eremis> ok riformattato come da guida ora sta installando di nuovo :-)
<eremis> az mi dice che ho HD danneggiato installazione annullata
<eremis> notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-01
<airgnox> ragazzi ma anche a voi capita che alcune impostazioni non vengano salvate su fallback della 13.10 ?
<jim_> buongiorno
<jim_> ce qualcun che puo aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<jim_> volevo chiedere una cosa
<jim_> stamattina appena acceso il computer mi e uscita una finestra che mi diceva
<jim_> che mi avrebbe aggiornato la versione del mio ubuntu 13.04 alla versione 13.10
<jim_> ho fatto ok
<jim_> ho scritto il mio codice
<jim_> sparita la finestra non e successo piu niente
<jim_> che devo fare per aggiornare la versione?
<jim_> qualcuno mi puo rispondere?
<akis24> jim_:  dovresti avviare il gestore aggiornamenti
<akis24> jim_:  leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoSaucy
<jim_> ok
<jim_>  grazie
<jim_> senti ho un altro problema con le cuffie audio
<jim_> alle casse si sente l audio
<jim_> ma se stacco le casse e attacco le cuffie non si sente piu nulla
<jim_> inoltre ho notato che nelle impostazioni figurano solo le casse e non le cuffie
<jim_> come poterle fare funzionare?
<jim_> akis24 purtroppo non riesco ancora ad aggiornare la versione
<jim_> dopo che do il mio codice l installazione sembra andare ma sparisce tutto
<jim_> dal terminale ho digitato il comando per vedere la versione e mi da ancora 13.04
<akis24> jim_: hai seguito il link che ti ho postato ??
<jim_> si
<jim_> ma stessa cosa
<jim_> appena do il il mio codice sembra che qualcosa parte ma poi niente
<akis24> jim_: devi sistemare le impostazioni ...
<jim_> ma le avevo sistemate
<akis24> jim_: hai synaptic ?  il gestore pacchetti insomma ?
<jim_> non lo so
<jim_> devo installarlo?
<akis24> jim_:  dal menu > sistema > gestore pacchetti guardaci devi averlo
<jim_> ok vedo
<jim_> sembra che non ce
<akis24> jim_:  o ubuntu software center  quello lo hai di certo
<jim_> certamente
<jim_> ora lo trovo e se non ce lo installo
<akis24> jim_:  ok installa synaptic e poi proseguiamo
<jim_> si
<jim_> cmq non era installato
<akis24> jim_: quando lo avrai installato aprilo  e vediamo di impostare  il resto
<jim_> installato e aperto
<jim_> dimmi tutto
<akis24> jim_:  un minuto .. ora ti dico
<jim_> ok
<drox> buongiorno cerco aiuto in ubuntu-it-chat.. hihihih
<akis24> jim_: vai su impostazioni e poi dalla finestra apri repository
<jim_> ero arrivato anche prima a questa finestra
<akis24> jim_: ci sei comunque ora ?
<jim_> certamente
<akis24> jim_: ora apri aggiornamenti
<jim_> si
<akis24> jim_:  ultima voce sotto come è impostata ? " notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu "
<jim_> per qualsiasi versione
<akis24> jim_: hai la spunta sulle prime due voci in alto ?
<jim_> ho la spunta per le prime 2 e la 4a
<jim_> la 3a no
<akis24> jim_:  togli la quarta lascia solo le prime due
<jim_> ok
<akis24> jim_:  ora portati sulla prima voce sopra " software ubuntu "
<jim_> ci sono
<akis24> jim_:  le spunte sulle prime quattro suppongo giusto ?
<jim_> certamente
<jim_> si
<akis24> jim_: bene ora dove vedi "scaricare da: "  premi la freccetta in basso e seleziona come server  con altro  " garr "
<jim_> nella lista non ce
<akis24> jim_: da italia > ubuntu.mirro.garr.it
<jim_> ah ok
<jim_> fatto
<jim_> anche se era impostato su tutti i server italiani quindi comprendeva anche questo penso
<akis24> jim_: no.. ora chiudi  tutto e apri un terminale  e dai questo comando sudo apt-get update   e una volta che finisce  dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<jim_> ok
<akis24> jim_:  e dimmi che fa'
<jim_> ti faro sapere
<akis24> jim_: nel caso usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jim_> certo
<jim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6503226/
<jim_> akis24
<akis24> jim_: facciamo una cosa riavvia il pc e rientra
<jim_> va bene a tra poco
<jim__> akis24
<akis24> jim_:  ?
<jim__> mi si e cambiata la risoluzione del monitor
<jim__> tutto e piu grande ma niente di piu
<akis24> jim_:  reimpostala intanto
<akis24> jim_:  e poi dai questo  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jim__> non posso reimpostarla perche la mia risoluzione ideale non ce
<jim__> piu
<jim__> la mia di solito 1280x1024
<jim__> non ce
<akis24> jim__: apri terminale  e dai cat /etc/*-release  e metti su pastebin
<jim__> ma l altro comando lo devo dare ?
<akis24> jim__:  prima dai questo dopo l'altro casomai vediamo ...
<jim__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6503253/
<akis24> jim__:  ora quello precedente
<jim__> ok
<akis24> jim__:  vediam ose parte avanzamento di versione
<jim__> ok poi pero vorrei risolvere anche la risoluzione se e possibile
<akis24> jim__:  una per volta ..
<jim__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6503257/
<jim__> ecco
<jim__> sono cambiate anche le finestre
<akis24> jim__:  uhm.. aspetta
<jim__> ok scusami
<akis24> jim__:  prova cosi da terminale  sudo do-release-upgrade
<jim__> ok
<jim__> mi dice che per installare la nuova versione occorre molto tempo
<jim__> mi chide se continuare
<jim__> continuo?
<akis24> e se vuoi farlo la risposta è .. si ovvio
<jim__> ok
<jim__> sembra ci vogliono 35 minuti
<jim__> 22minuti
<akis24> jim__:  armati di pazienza e alla fine riavvia  dipende dalla connessione
<jim__> va bene grazie akis
<jim__> la nuova versione in cosa cambia?
<akis24> jim__:  miglioramenti vari ovvio
<jim__> ma e gia stabile?
<akis24> jim__:  ri
<akis24> jim__:  certo
<jim__> bene
<akis24> jim__:  il sistema segnala gli avanzamenti di versione qualo la nuova versione è stabile non prima
<akis24> quando*
<jim__> capisco
<jim__> a me stamattina aveva segnalato il nuovo sistema ma al momento di installarlo e sparita la finestra
<akis24> jim__:  bisognava settare qualcosa prima  comunque importante che ora lo esegua
<chiara> salve, ho un problema non vedo i video su mediaset dice che manca un plugin qualcuno mi sa aiutare?grazie
<jim__> chiara che browser hai?
<chiara> firefox mozilla
<jim__> altri tipi di video li vedi?
<chiara> si tipo su youtube
<jim__> che strano
<akis24> jim__:  con mediaset è diverso ..
<jim__> a me non chiede il plugin
<akis24> chiara: hai installato codec sul sistema ?
<chiara> scusa la mia ignoranza ma sono alle prime armi cosa sono i codec?
<akis24> chiara:  che versione di ubuntu  hai ?
<chiara> 13.10
<tuocuggino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> chiara, veri se ti apre un link così http://prd.video.mediaset.net/mp4/2013/11/142963c562f-5_0.mp4
<chiara> steeler no mi appare il simbolo di divieto
<Steeler> chiara, hai installato VLC ?
<chiara> si vlc si
<Steeler> chiara, apri VLC
<chiara> fatto
<Steeler> chiara, menu - open network stram
<Steeler> chiara, menu - open network stream
<Steeler> media
<chiara> su media ho tutte voci italiane cosa devo aprire?
<Steeler> chiara, dovrebbe essere la 4  (CTRL+N)
<Steeler> chiara, flusso di rete ?
<chiara> ho fatto una prova ho copiato il sito che mi indicavi prima l' ho incollato sulla voce che mi hai detto e riesco a visualizzarlo con vlc
<Steeler> chiara,  ok :)
<Steeler> chiara, salvati questo indirizzo: http://cdnselector.xuniplay.fdnames.com/GetCDN.aspx?streamid=
<Steeler> chiara, dopo = co devo incollare il numero che ottieni nei link dei video mediaset.
<Steeler> *ci
<Steeler> chiara, se vedi questo http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/423380/toffa-vincere-facile-alle-slot-machine.html
<Steeler> chiara, il numero sarà 423380
<Steeler> chiara, quindi http://cdnselector.xuniplay.fdnames.com/GetCDN.aspx?streamid=423380
<Steeler> chiara, e da lì ti copi l'indirizzo dell' mp4 e lo fai partire su  VLC.
<chiara> oddio questo lo vedo ma tipo quarto grado niente allora penso sia un problema loro di caricamento puntata
<jim__> akis24 ci sei?
<akis24> jim__:  si
<jim__> ok tra poco riavvio
<akis24> jim__:  d'accordo
<pepigno75> è possibile disabilitare l' azione che quando inserisco un hd esterno o smartphone si pare nautilus? devo per forza installare ubuntu teak o c'è un metodo più veloce?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, forse è una questione che riguarda gvfs
<pepigno75> non saprei
<pepigno75> GVFS is the virtual filesystem for the GNOME desktop, which allows users easy access to remote data via SFTP
<pepigno75> non so cosa possa c'entrare?
<pepigno75> io dovrei solo disabilitare l' evento dell' apertura di nautilus quando inserisco una pendrive o smartphone
<akis24> pepigno75: vengono montati i dischi ecc dovresti disabilitarlo  se proprio vuoi .. ma a chiudere la finestra che ci vuole ??
<pepigno75> ehehe lo so.. vi spiego... sviluppo su android, ho lo smartphone sempre collegato.. ma ho la porta usb del portatile un po come dire.. difettosa non tiene tanto ilcavo quindi spesso si stacca e si riattaca.... mi ritrovo con 30-40 finestre aperte
<akis24> pepigno75: dovresti avere nelle impostazioni  la voce " unita' rimovibili "  basta togliere le spunte  se proprio devi evitarlo
<pepigno75> impostazioni dove
<pepigno75> di ubuntu? o di nautilus
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ops, l'avevo trovato in .local/shares, scusa
<cristian_c> pepigno75, usi unity?
<akis24> pepigno75:  su ubuntu suppongo anche se io uso xubuntu
<akis24> scusa cristian_c ..
<pepigno75> si unity
<pepigno75> risolverei con un software tipo ubuntu tweak ma non mi va di installare
<pepigno75> trovato
<pepigno75> Imostazioni->Dettagli
<pepigno75> no non c'è
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center-unity
<jim__> akis
<drox> no riesco ad aggiornare da terminale, io ho  kubuntu11.10 e vorrei aggiornare a 12.04 ncora possibile?
<pepigno75> cristian_c, ce l'ho già :)
<pepigno75> 0 installati
<jim__> akis24 ci sei^
<akis24> jim__:  si per ora..
<jim__> ok sta installando ancora
<akis24> jim__: fallo finire intanto
<jim__> si
<cristian_c> pepigno75, apri il control center
<pepigno75> cristian_c, control center significa Impostazioni di sistema?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, dovrebbe aprirsi il gnome control center
<cristian_c> pepigno75, posta schermata
<pepigno75> scusami ma c'è qualche qui pro quo
<pepigno75> mi dici di aprire il control center ma come?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, apri la dash
<pepigno75> e cosa scrivo?
<pepigno75> control center?
<pepigno75> :)
<pepigno75> scusami ma mi spieghi cosa sto facendo prima di dirmi comando per comando magari capisco prima e faccio da solo
<cristian_c> pepigno75, prova
<cristian_c> pepigno75, semplicemente, prova a guardare nel gnome control center
<pepigno75> non c'è nessun gnome control cerner
<pepigno75> ho digitato control poi center ma nada
<cristian_c> <pepigno75> cristian_c, ce l'ho già :)
<cristian_c> pepigno75, prova con control-center
<pepigno75> cristian_c, l'ho installato e apt-get mi ha sritto che non ha installato nulla
<ExPBoy> uhm
<pepigno75> ho risolto
<pepigno75> Ho spuntato "Non richiedere o avviare programmi all' inserimento..."
<pepigno75> pensavo fosse una cosa solo di Nautilus invece è generale
<cristian_c> -,-
<pepigno75> mi sarebbe piaciuto solo una cosa per nautilus non per gli altri software
<cristian_c> pepigno75, da quanto ne so, quando si inserisce un dispositivo di memoria esterno, solo il file manager si apre automaticamente
<pepigno75> cristian_c, dici ? ok :) allora ho risolto, grazie
<pepigno75> devo sistemare la porta USB se si può
<cristian_c> pepigno75, fai la prova se non ti fidi
<pepigno75> e perchè non dovrei fidarmi
<cristian_c> pepigno75, l'hai chiesto tu. Prima della modifica si aprivano altre applicazioni da sole
<cristian_c> ?
<pepigno75> cristian_c, non ricordo.. ho solo letto la lista delle azioni :) e checkando le ho disabilitate tutte...
<pepigno75> pensavo ci fosse un check per ogni tipo di supporto ecco
<pepigno75> ma ho risolto :) stop
<pepigno75> cristian_c, vado in OT secondo te è possibile sistemare la porta USB? portatile di 8 mesi fa :(
<cristian_c> !!chat | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laserbuntu> ciao, vorrei capire l'indirizzo ip del server ftp locale  installato vsftpd
<pepigno75> ok cristian_c avevo detto che ero OT :) visto che ne avevamo parlato.. anche nei migliori supporti si scambiano due parole... cmq hai ragione
<laserbuntu> mi può aiutare qualche anma buona?
<akis24> !aiuto | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, che cosa devi fare?
<laserbuntu> devo capire i parametri del server ftp locale per l'istllazione del plugin di wordpress
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, che errore ottieni?
<laserbuntu> wordpress vuole conoscere i paramtri ftp e non ho idea cosa inserire
<laserbuntu> ho installato vfstpd
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, parlavo del plugin
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, hai controllato vsftpd.conf?
<jim__> qual e il miglior linux in circolazione?intendo il piu complketo
<cristian_c> jim__, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, se non hai domande tecniche, puoi andare nel canale -chat
<cristian_c> !chat | jim__
<ubot-it> jim__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jim__> ops scusate
<jim__> sto aggiornando la mia versione di ubuntu potrei sapere quanto ci mette? e da 2 ore che estrae
<laserbuntu> cristian_c, si vfstpd.conf è a posto, ho seguito alcune guide, il problema che quando tento d'unstallare il plug-in non so cosa riportare come indirizzo ftp
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, che cosa hai fatto, precisamente?
<laserbuntu> allora: ho installato wp, poi ho installato vsftpd, poi sto tentando d'installare il plugin
<pepigno75> buona domenica a tutti torno a lavoro
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, hai detto di aver seguito alcune guide, ma non è chiao cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> a parte installare installare wordpress e vsftpd
<laserbuntu> cristina_C, si, le guide di vfstp, ma non ho toccato niente perché tutte guidano alla configurazione del file, ma a me in questomomento non interessa
<laidon> buona domenica a tutti!
<laidon> ho preso da poco un portatile con preinstallato windows8. È possibile mettere in dual-boot la 13.10?
<cristian_c> laidon, sì, a patto che segui la guida wiki apposita
<cristian_c> !uefi | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<laidon> e allora me la sono persa, infatti sapevo che c'erano degli accorgimenti per la presenza di UEFI
<laidon> cristian_c, ma del windows8 non viene toccato nulla, vero?
<cristian_c> laidon, se stai attento , sì
<laidon> ok cristian_c, seguirò la guida attentamente, grazie!
<cristian_c> di nulla
<jim_> ho appena aggiornato la versione di ubuntu dalla 13.04 alla 13.10
<jim_> solo che ho un piccolo problema
<jim_> di risoluzione schermo
<jim_> la risoluzione ideale del mio schermo di solito 1280x1024
<jim_> tra le impostazioni non ce piu
<jim_> e automaticamente ho 1024x768
<jim_> come faccio a risolve?
<jim_> re
<jim_> ho appena aggiornato ubuntu da 13.04 13.10
<jim_> ho un problrma con la risoluzione dello schermo
<jim_> la risoluzione ideale del mio schermo e 1280x1024
<cristian_c> jim_, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<jim_> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | jim_ , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> jim_ , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jim_> ti mando il paste?
<jim_> ok ok
<jim_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6503620/
<jim_> ora in automaticco ho la risoluzione 1024x768
<jim_> tutte le icone sono piu grandi
<cristian_c> jim_, come hai installato i driver video della scheda nvidia?
<cristian_c> jim_, digita anche: xrandr -q
<jim_> se sono stati installati lo ha fatto automaticamente
<cristian_c> jim_, i driver closed in generale non si installano da soli
<cristian_c> se gli open non vanno vengono attivati i vesa di default
<jim_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6503630/
<jim_> non lo sapevo
<jim_> quindi che potrei fare^
<cristian_c> jim_, digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jim_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6503638/
<cristian_c> jim_, hai due problemi
<jim_> dimmi
<cristian_c> jim_, il primo è che hai attivato due driver contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> jim_, il secondo è che i 319 sembrano gli ultimi e non vanno bene per la tua scheda
<jim_> e quindi?
<cristian_c> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> che è un po' vechiotta
<cristian_c> +c
<jim_> devo disattivare uno dei due driver?
<cristian_c> jim_, disattivali tutti e due
<cristian_c> jim_, poi attiva i nvida-current da Driver aggiuntivi
<jim_> ok
<cristian_c> *nvidia-current
<jim_> non saprei da dove disattivarli pero
<cristian_c> jim_, dalla stessa finestra in cui li hai attivati
<jim_> sono in driver aggiuntivi
<jim_> ?
<cristian_c> eh
<jim_> qual e il driver giusto?
<jim_> christian
<jim_> ho cambiato i driver ubuntu non si riavvia piu
<jim_> come mai?
<cristian_c> jim_, hai impostato nvida-current?
<cristian_c> *nvidia-current
<jim_> sis i
<cristian_c> jim_, come hai installato i driver?
<jim_> spuntandolo ho aspettato l installazione e poi mi ha chiesto il riavvio
<cristian_c> jim_, parlo di quelli installati precedentemente
<jim_> confuso
<jim_> quelli precedenti non lo so christian
<jim_> in seguito ad un riavvio e cambiata la risoluzione
<ciop> irc.rootworld.com
<jim_> quindi christian non ce da fare nulla^
<cristian_c> jim_, è importante conoscere come hai installato i driver
<cristian_c> li hai scaricati da siti esterni a ubuntu?
<jim_> i driver vecchi ti posso assicurare che non li ho installati
<jim_> in seguito ad un riavvio si e modificata la risoluzione
<cristian_c> jim_, l'output dice che hai installato due driver proprietari che non vanno bene per la tua scheda
<jim__> christian non e la prima volta con ubuntu che provo ad aggiustare qualcosa e si rompe un altra
<jim__> la risoluzione e i driver grafici andavano bene, non avevo motivo di cambiarle
<jim_> christian non e la prima volta con ubuntu che provo ad aggiustare qualcosa e si rompe un altra  la risoluzione e i driver grafici andavano bene, non avevo motivo di cambiarle
<cristian_c> jim_, ma se non sai cosa hai fatto, è tutto più difficile
<goatto_>  buongiorno  ma non riesco a collegarmi con la chiavetta della wind  e la collego via usb questa non riesce a installare il programma di avviamento  cosa devo fare?
<jim_> parto dal principio
<cristian_c> jim_, prova a entrare in modalità di ripristino e cerchiamo di capire che cosa hai fatto al sistema
<jim_> stamattina appena accendo il pc mi esce la finestra dell 'aggiornamento alla nuova versione di ubuntu
<jim_> mettevo il codice iniziava l installazione e poi spariva tutto
<cristian_c> jim_, entra in modalità di ripristino
<jim_> ok ci provo
<jim_> si chiama cosi la modalita?
<jim__> quale sarebbe la modalita ripristino?
<jim__> ok provo con le impostazioni che mi da ti faccio sapere
<jim_> christian ubuntu non si avvia piu
<jim_> in nessuna maniera possibile
<cristian_c> jim_, hai provato ad entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<jim_> certo
<jim_> nulla da fare
<cristian_c> jim_, che cosa accade?
<jim_> accade la stessa e identica cosa di quanto provi ad entrare in modalita normale
<cristian_c> jim_, cioè?
<jim_> schermata nera cursore bianco in alto a sinistra lampeggiante
<cristian_c> jim_, quale kernel hai selezionato?
<jim_> quello che tra parentesi c era scritto modalita di ripristino
<cristian_c> jim_, non pare abbia a che fare con la modifica che ti ho suggerito di fare
<cristian_c> jim_, e prima del cursore lampeggiante cosa succede?
<jim_> scheramta nera con scritte che scorrono veloci
<cristian_c> jim_, posta schermata
<jim_> come faccio chri
<jim_> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> ho l'impressione che tu abbia pacioccato qualche altra cosa, oltre ai driver
<jim_> christian c era un problema riguardo all installazione della nuova versione che non partiva
<jim_> da li e partito tutto
<cristian_c> jim_, da quello che hai mostrato, c'è ben altro
<cristian_c> jim_, puoi provare a rimediare ai danni con un ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jim_> sinceramente sono un po deluso
<cristian_c> jim_, e poi evita di pacioccare in futuro con il sistema
<cristian_c> no pacciocamenti, no problemi
<jim_> io non paciocco da solo
<jim_> e da stamattina le 8 30 che sono qui a chiedere di risolvere
<jim_> senza offese ma e da qui che ho ricevuto istrzuiioni di pacioccare
<cristian_c> jim_, se avessi toccato solo i driver video, la modalità di ripristino si avvierebbe, non vorrei tu avessi mano anche ai repository
<cristian_c> jim_, eh, ma non hai spiegato cos'hai fatto prima che succedesse tutto questo
<cristian_c> *messo mano
<jim_> io ti posso dire tutto da dove e partito
<jim_> mapoi i vari comandi che akis 24 mi ha fatto scrivere sinceramente li ho dimenticati
<jim_> e non posso sapere a cosa siano serviti
<jim_> se sapevo ste cose il problema lo risolvev io non credi?
<jim_> io non metto mano a niente se non mi viene detto anche perche di qyesto sistema non conosco praticamente nulla
<jim_> sta di fatto che e la seconda volta che per una cosa da niente il sistema e andato
<jim_> molto deluso di tutto cio
<jim_> molto deluso soprattutto quando non ricevo risposte
<cristian_c> jim_, hai disattivato i backports
<cristian_c> jim_, avevi aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> jim_, dei backports non avevi detto
<jim_> ho impappato 2 volte il sistema e per ben 2 volte ho ricevuto istruzioni da qui
<jim_> non so cosa siano i backports
<cristian_c> jim_, due volte
<jim_> si
<cristian_c> jim_, ho controllato il log del canale, non la racconti giusta
<jim_> avevo un altro nick ed e successo piu di un mese fa ora sono connesso con un altro sistema operativo
<cristian_c> jim_, ho letto che hai attivato i backports nelle impostazioni egli aggiornamenti, ti ho trovato due driver nvidia sbagliati , che non si attivano da soli
<jim_> azz ora scommetto che ti prendo in giro ?
<jim_> va beh
<cristian_c> jim_, quindi non posso avere alcuna idea di cosa tu abbia _effettivamente_ fatto sul tuo sistema
<jim_> questo lo capisco perfettamente
<cristian_c> jim_, ti ho anche chiesto: hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> nessuna risposta
<jim_> ma io non so che sono ste cose
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ExPBoy> :)
<jim_> si ma non lo so
<jim_> se io vengo che ho bisogno di aiuto
<jim_> e voi mi dite vai su terminal e scrivi
<jim_> che ne so io cosa faccio?
<ExPBoy> jim_, qui si fa il possibile per aiutare
<ExPBoy> ma non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo
<jim_> uesto lo so perfettamente
<ExPBoy> jim_, quindi ti si chiede solo di collaborare
<jim_> ma non chiedetemi cosa ho fatto al sistema
<ExPBoy> (per capirci qualcosa) al fine di aiutarti
<jim_> d accordo
<ExPBoy> jim_, credo che tu ricorda quello che hai fatto
<jim_> e partito tutto dall aggiornasmento di versione
<jim_> mi son rivolto qui
<ExPBoy> jim_, che versione avevi e a cosa hai aggiornato?
<jim_> e mi hanno fatto scrivere comandi sul terminale
<jim_> dalla 13.04 alla 13.10
<jim_> il problema era che
<jim_> appena ho acceso
<jim_> mi e uscita una finestra di aggiornament
<cristian_c> jim_, ho trovato questo paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6503226/
<cristian_c> pare tu non abbia aggiunto ppa
<ExPBoy> jim_, ok e hai aggiornato?
<jim_> il problema era che appena mettevo il mio codice
<ExPBoy> codice?
<ExPBoy> quale codice?
<jim_> l installazione partiva ma poi spariva tutto
<jim_> il codice che metto quando accendo
<ExPBoy> jim_, la password
<jim_> christian quando voi mi dite di scrivere sul terminale per aiutarmi
<cristian_c> jim_, può darsi che il mancato avvio in modalità di ripristino sia dovuto alla disattivazione dei backports
<jim_> io non so cosa scrivo lo faccio e basta
<jim_> esatto expboy la pass
<cristian_c> e quando hai eseguito l'avanzamento potrebbe non essere andato a buon fine per questo motivo
<ExPBoy> jim_, ma hai avuto segnalazioni durante l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> !documentazione | jim_
<ubot-it> jim_: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<jim_> si ma poi ci siamo riusciti ad aggiornare tramite dei comandi
<cristian_c> jim_, la documentazione c'è
<ExPBoy> jim_, ok ora qual'è il problema?
<jim_> christian io non ti sto dicendo che non fatto cio che dici tu
<cristian_c> jim_, evidentemente hai troppe stranezze sul tuo so
<jim_> il problema e che e riuscito alla fine ad aggiornare
<ExPBoy> si e...
<cristian_c> jim_, sicuramente hai letto il wiki prima di fare tutto
<jim_> ma dopo l agg ho avuto problemi alla risoluzione dello schermo
<cristian_c> jim_, dato che non sai dove mettere mano, ti consiglio un ripristino di sistema, leggere la doc sul wiki e poi eventualmente smanettare
<ExPBoy> forse avevi un driver sbagliato
<jim_> la mia risoluzione ottimale 1280x1024 non cera piu
<jim_> esatto
<jim_> nel momento in cui ho cambiato il driver ubuntu non si avvia piu
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jim_> non si avvia nemmeno in modalita ripristino
<ExPBoy> jim_, io proverei a ripristinare
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> hai dati che ti interessano in qul pc?
<cristian_c> jim_,oppur, avvia una live e cerca di vedere che driver ci sno
<ExPBoy> *quel
<cristian_c> *ci sono
<jim_> grazie per l aiuto ma disinstallo ubuntu
<ExPBoy> come vuoi
<jim_> l altra volta per colpa dell audio si impappato un sistema intero
<jim_> non si puo sinceramente
<jim_> cmq grazie mille per l aiuto buona giornata
<ExPBoy> jim_, quello che ti posso dire dalla mia esperienza è che non ho mai avuto problemi
<ExPBoy> anche a te :)
<jim_> con altri sistemi operativi nemmeno io ho avuto mai problemi
<ExPBoy> jim_, nemmeno io e ne uso tre
<ExPBoy> comunque per le chiacchere siamo nel canale sbagliato
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jim_> la cosa che mi scoraggia e che da 2 problemi da nulla e successo un casino
<ExPBoy> bisogna vedere se sono quelli i problemi
<cristian_c> jim_, con ubuntu è facile pacioccare
<jim_> christian non vuoi proprio capire quello che ti sto dicendo da piu di un ora
<jim_> fin ora sono stato molto educato con te
<ExPBoy> jim_, se posso darti un consiglio quando qualcuno ti aiuta prendi appunti
<cristian_c> poi c'è anche il log della chat
<ExPBoy> così poi si può ricostruire
<jim_> e verissimo expboy
<cristian_c> jim_, io ancora non ho visto cos'hai fatto, permetti che mi pongo il dubbio, dato che qui di utenti ne passano
<cristian_c> non saresti il primo
<jim_> christian se capisci poco quello che ti dice la gente non e colpa mia
<jim_> expboy ha centrato il problema
<cristian_c> jim_, non avevi detto di aver disattivato i backports, questo è un fatto
<jim_> in meno di 10 minuti
<jim_> christian ti sto dicendo da piu di un ora che io di ubuntu non capisco nulla
<jim_> posso sapere cosa sono i bacjk ports?
<jim_> avevo un problema e sono venuto qua
<cristian_c> jim_, a maggior ragione, avresti dovuto leggere la wiki prima di installare  e aggiornare
<cristian_c> io leggo sempre il libretto di istruzioni quando acquisto un qualcosa di complesso
<cristian_c> jim_, per tutto il resto c0è la chat
<cristian_c> !chat | jim_
<ubot-it> jim_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jim_> christian ti ripeto che sto facendo fatica ad essere educato con te visto che non riesci proprio a capire che ti dico
<jim_> sto parlando con expboy
<ExPBoy> con me?
<cristian_c> jim_, ok, ma siamo in chat di supporto ufficiale, per considerazioni di altro tipo, ti prego di spostarti  nel canale più appropriato
<ExPBoy> ehm non ho niente da dire quello che potevo dirti giaà detto
<jim_> riguardo al fatto di appuntarmi tutti i comandi
<jim_> si si infatti
<jim_> e ti ringrazio
<ExPBoy> prego
<jim_> in 10 minuti hai centrato il problema
<jim_> se io vengo qua e perche sono totalmetnte inesperto
<Onegin> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema audio con skype: dopo l'installazione non funziona l'audio. Nel wiki ho trovato questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype#Risoluzionedeiproblemi
<jim_> ma qualcuno continua a parlare con il gergo tecnico che io essendo inesperto non posso sapere
<Onegin> mi consigliate di seguire la prima o la seconda procedura indicata in "risoluzione problemi"?
<jim_> onegin prova le opzioni audio di skype
<cristian_c> Onegin,  'Nel caso in cui il metodo sopracitato non dovesse risolvere il problema si consiglia di procedere come segue:'
<Onegin> già provato. Non funziona né la verifica audio né il tentativo di chiamata
<Onegin> ora prova con il primo metodo indicato. Vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Onegin, ma il problema si verifica soltanto con skype?
<Onegin> i livelli li ho controllati. E il microfono funziona
<Onegin> sì, soltanto su skype
<cristian_c> Onegin, quindi solo il microfono non funziona?
<Onegin> no, no, l'audio non va. Non riesco a sentire nulla. Il microfono funziona.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Onegin, apri pavucontrol, se è installato
<Onegin> ora vedo
<Onegin> no, non c'è
<cristian_c> chiamato anhe 'REgolazione del volume Pulseaudio'
<cristian_c> *anche
<Onegin> no, niente, non c'è
<cristian_c> Onegin, stai usando unity?
<Onegin> sì, unity
<cristian_c> Onegin, installa pavucontrol
<Onegin> ok, lo installo dal softaware center?
<cristian_c> sì
<Onegin> installato e aperto
<cristian_c> Onegin, posta qualche schermata con skype aperto
<Onegin> com'è l'indirizzo per postare le immagini? sopra vedo quello per il testo
<cristian_c> !image | Onegin
<ubot-it> Onegin: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Onegin> sì, grazie
<jim_> ciao ciao e grazie per l aiuto
<Onegin> http://imagebin.org/279800
<cristian_c> Onegin, parlavo di pavucontrol
<Onegin> scusatemi, ora provvedo
<cristian_c> Onegin, posta anche una schermata di alsamixer in modalità Cattura
<Onegin> http://imagebin.org/279802
<cristian_c> Onegin, aspetta, volevo riferirmi alla modalità Riproduzione, in quanto sono le casse che dici non funzionano
<Onegin> http://imagebin.org/279802
<cristian_c> Onegin, curiosità: perché i suoni di sistema sono disattivi?
<Onegin> non so, io non ho toccato mai nulla
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> Onegin, prova ad attivarli
<Onegin> fatto
<Onegin> ora provo l'audio di skype?
<cristian_c> da me sono attivi
<Romualda_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#è la prima volta che mi collego con voi, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto!
<Onegin> non so. Skype l'avevo installato due settimane fa quando ho cominciato ad usare ubuntu. Poi l'ho disinstallato perché avevo problemi audio e perché non si avviava automaticamente con l'apertura del computer(problema che ancora ho). Così ho provato a disinstallarlo e l'ho reinstallato con l'aiuto di un membro di questo chat perché da solo non riuscivo più
<Onegin> ehi, ora funziona la verifica audio!
<Onegin> penso che il problema sia risolto
<Onegin> proverò a fare una chiamata. Intanto "Grazie!"
<Romualda_> sto installando il sistema ma per non fare due volte gli aggiornamenti ho deciso di contattarvi voglio istallare il programma per la creazione di ebook, potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Onegin, di nulla
<Onegin> cristian_c funziona! Ciao buone giornata
<ExPBoy> :)
<Romualda_> Onegin voglio rivolgere a te la domanda sopra, puoi indicarmi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Romualda_, dica
<Onegin> Romualda ti aiuterei volentieri ma saranno 15-20 giorni che uso ubuntu, non sono molto pratico. Sai il nome del programma? dovresti cercarlo nel software center dopo aver installato il sistema
<Onegin> oppure forse è preinstallato su edubuntu, non so
<Romualda_> innanzi tutto buon pomeriggio, questo lo immaginavo ma da una precedente formattazione mi indicava che il software center non funzionava.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, che errori ricevi?
<Romualda_> mi diceva semplicemente che era mal installato.
<Romualda_> scaricava gli aggiornamenti ma non li installava.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, sei su quel pc adesso?
<Romualda_> si
<cristian_c> Romualda_, apri un terminale
<Romualda_> dimmi quale di preciso il software center?
<cristian_c> Romualda_, premi ctrl+alt+t
<Romualda_> fatto ora?
<Romualda_> ok ora provo
<cristian_c> Romualda_, digita: sudo apt-get update
<Romualda_> li ho aperti entrambi ora dimmi il passaggio successivo.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Romualda_
<ubot-it> Romualda_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Romualda_> lo posso incollare come l'hai scritto tu?
<Romualda_> sta scrivendo
<cristian_c> Romualda_, copialo su pastebin
<cristian_c> e posta il link al paste in canale
<BetaBrain> Ìû
<Romualda_> c'è qualcosa che mi impedisce la copia.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, hai selezionato l'output?
<Onegin> tieni premuto il pulsante sinistro e scendi con il mouse sulla pagina del terminale
<Romualda_> mi si deseleziona
<Romualda_> non va sto provando ma mi si deseleziona.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, ok, allora installa pastebinit
<cristian_c> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Romualda_> ok sono riuscita a selezionarlo ora entro sul link
<cristian_c> ok
<Romualda_> alla voce syntax mi da una serie di voci cliccabili ma non c'è ubuntu software center.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, usa Plain
<Romualda_> Plain Text?
<Onegin> sì
<Onegin> il software center credo che te lo far
<Romualda_> ok
<Onegin> farà usare dopo. Ora ti sta guidando in un'altra operazione
<Romualda_> si l'ho capito grazie ho notato il cambiamento mentre eseguivo il comando.
<Onegin> copia quello che c'era nel terminale sotto a pain text, dove c'è il riquadro con al lato la scritta content
<Onegin> poi premi paste copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina che ti aprirà
<Romualda_> fatto
<Romualda_>  questo è l'indirizzo: https://login.launchpad.net/xL55dMKm68XVRQgw/+decide
<Onegin> no, mi sa che hai sbagliato qualcosa
<Onegin> riprova
<Romualda_> devo ricominciare daccapo?
<cristian_c> Romualda_, installa pastebinit
<cristian_c> è più comodo
<Romualda_> dove lo trovo?
<Efrem95> ciao, ho istallato ubuntu su un pc fisso, un pò vecchio che montava windows xp, o provato a istallare ubuntu, l'istallazione è andata a buon fine, mi carica il sistema operativo, ma poi non mi carica il desktop, esce tutto nero con la freccetta e rimane così, mi aiutate per favore??
<eremis> giorno
<cristian_c> Romualda_, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eremis> sto eseguendo un ripristino e la guida mi dice al punto Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu 12.04 a Ubuntu 12.04 ........ mentre io mi ritrovo con i installa Ubuntu 12.04 a FIANCO di Ubuntu 12.04 .3----------------oppure elimina ubuntu 12.04.3 e reinstalla-------------- quale scelta?
<cristian_c> eremis, posta una schermata
<eremis> cristian non so come si fa
<cristian_c> Efrem95, in live funza?
<Efrem95> sarebba live?
<Efrem95> sarebbe live?
<cristian_c> Efrem95, sì
<Efrem95> come lo faccio a scaricare?
<cristian_c> Efrem95, ti basta usare lo stesso cd di lubuntu
<Efrem95> io lo messo sulla chiavetta, ma poi l'istallazione parte automatica
<cristian_c> Efrem95, non ti è apparso il menù di scelta, inizialmente?
<cristian_c> !image | eremis
<ubot-it> eremis: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Efrem95> si, o cliccato su istall ubuntu
<cristian_c> Efrem95, invece questa volta scegli la prima opzione
<Efrem95> default e la prima opzione
<eremis> ubot il sistema e' su un altro pc
<eremis> np sto reinstallando tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<Efrem95> devo mettere su dafault?
<cristian_c> Efrem95, posta una foto
<Efrem95> io o usato il programma unetbootin per mettere il file iso sulla chiavetta
<Romualda_> non riesco ad andare avanti.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, hai installato pastebinit?
<Romualda_> credo di si ma non sono sicura
<eremis> Posso installare win..xp sullo stesso HD partizionato               10g swap---180g ubuntu/            poi                      80g ntfs
<cristian_c> Romualda_, da terminale digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> eremis, se hai spazio sì
<eremis> ho 80giga formattati in ntfs
<Romualda_> non succede nulla riga intatta sotto il comando.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, hai capito come usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> !paste | Romualda_
<ubot-it> Romualda_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> eremis, se sono liberi, puoi usarli per installarci xp
<eremis> ho provato e mi ha mandato tutto in crash
<Romualda_> si ho capito e questo è il risultato: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update | pastebinit dimmi se è sbagliato.
<cristian_c> eremis, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> Romualda_, questo riguarda l'uso con pastebinit
<Romualda_> ubot - it è quanto sto facendo ma non so ancora se funziona
<cristian_c> Romualda_, stavo parlando di pastebin
<cristian_c> Romualda_, allora posta qui il link al paste
<eremis> avevo inserito cd di xp la letto stava installando file al riavvio non e' piu partito nulla ne installazione di xp ne ubuntu( fino ad allora funzionante
<Romualda_> ho ripetuto tutto il percorso tre volte questo è il risultato attuale: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504298/ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<cristian_c> eremis, avvia una live
<eremis> k
<cristian_c> Romualda_, ora finalmente ci siamo
<cristian_c> Romualda_, non vedo messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> eremis, ma xp e ubuntu sono installati? Il grub appare?
<eremis> si mmi appariva il grub ma solo con scelta linux
<eremis> cliccavo ma non partiva nulla
<cristian_c> eremis, scusa, ma nel grub puoi usare soltanto la tastiera
<Romualda_> ok allora è a posto? posso terminare quì? grazie di tutto.
<eremis> si il sistema e' su un portatile non ho collegato un mous
<cristian_c> Romualda_, ma allora qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> eremis, hai parlato di 'cliccare'
<eremis> asd ok schiacciare il tasto asd
<eremis> ok sono in live ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> eremis, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> posta su pastebin
<eremis> ci provo :-)
<Romualda_> ora lo sto riformattando e volevo essere sicura che i problemi fossero risolti, prima di commettere qualche altro errore. probabilmente avevo sbagliato qualcosa. grazie della pazienza e dei consigli.
<cristian_c> Romualda_, mi raccomando, non smanettare con repository o driver video senza sapere cosa stai facendo
<eremis> scusate per non fare cavolate dove digito la riga di comando sudo fdisk -1
<remix_tj> eremis: l non 1
<remix_tj> cioè la lettera l non il numero 1
<eremis> si errore di sintassi ma dove la digito la riga di comando
<Romualda_> ok grazie! dalle precedenti formattazioni avevo risolto due problemi il primo era che mi si visualizzava la finestra del grub all'accensione del PC il secondo invece mi costringeva a cliccare sul pulsante START allo spegnimento per spegnerlo ma ora sono risolti entrambi l'altro era il mal funzionamento di ubuntu software center w spero che ora sia risolto anche questo... ciao e di nuovo grazie
<cristian_c> eremis, nel terminale
<eremis> azzo sono imbra dove trovo l terminale
<eremis> in sistem setting?
<cristian_c> eremis, c'è anche una scorciatoia: premi ctrl+alt+t
<eremis> kk aperta finestra
<eremis> ok ora vi posto la schermata del resoconto dell'hd'
<eremis2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6504392/  mii vedete se appare
<cristian_c> eremis, sono entrambi installati
<cristian_c> eremis, sicuro di aver installato il grub nel posto giusto?
<eremis> no non sono sicuro di nulla fidati
<cristian_c> eremis, allora, reinstalla il grub
<eremis> vado alla guida a vedere come si fa :-)
<cristian_c> !grub | eremis
<ubot-it> eremis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<eremis> lol thx
<akis24> ciao
<eremis> allora sempre piu incasinato.. riavvio il pc appare il menu gnu grub 1.99-21ubuntu3.10 con 5 scelte ubuntu ,with linux 3.5.0-43-generic----------ubuntu ,with linux 3.5.0-43-generic (recovery mode)-----------Previus linux version---------------------memory test (memtest86+)-----------------memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)-
<eremis> che scelgo?
<eremis> posso premere anche la "e" e la "c" con altre finestre al seguito
<jester-> eremis: scegli?
<eremis> cosa scelgo
<cristian_c> eremis, 12.10?
<eremis> io ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> eremis: è vecchia
<jester-> eremis: e comunque hai solo ubuntu installata?
<eremis> sto reinstallando tutto intanto vado a farmi un giro ciao
<Edooo_> Buonasera. ho un problema
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> ciao|
<enzotib> !chiedi | Edooo_
<ubot-it> Edooo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Edooo_> il problema è nel fare il login, scrivo il mio login(edoardo), la password e poi mi dice : un po di scritte e sotto "Edoardo@ubuntu$:"  e non so cosa scrivere
<enzotib> Edooo_, ma il login è grafico?
<jester-> Edooo_: in che schermata
<Edooo_> Emh.. in ceh senso grafico?
<cybernova> Edooo_, che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato? per caso la server?
<Edooo_> si, 12.04 lts
<cybernova> Edooo_, nella server non c'è interfaccia grafica di default
<versilia> qualcuno da un'occhiata a questi errori che mi da ubuntu 13.10. diventano frequenti http://imagebin.org/279833
<Edooo_> e quindi?
<cybernova> Edooo_, ma la versione server ti serve per qualche motivo specifico oppure no? perchè altrimenti potresti installare una versione normale
<enzotib> Edooo_, se non vuoi reinstallare, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cybernova> o altrimenti ci installi l'interfaccia grafica
<enzotib> (sempre che la rete funzioni)
<Edooo_> boh provo .. grazie
<jester-> versilia: fregatene
<jester-> se si imballa riavvia
<jester-> se risuccede ringrazia i ppa
<cybernova> questa mania di utilizzare ppa eh jester- ? :D
<jester-> e la 12.04
<Edooo_> <enzotib> come si fa ad installare l'interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> che va bene oer uffucu
<jester-> i
<versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> <enzotib> Edooo_, se non vuoi reinstallare, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> <enzotib> (sempre che la rete funzioni)
<Edooo_> okok
<Edooo__> niente da fare... dopo che scrivo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop viene scritto : lettura elenco dei pacchetti . . . fatto      generazione albero delle dipendenze           lettura informazioni sullo stato . . . fatto      E:impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu     E:impossibile trovare il pacchetto desktop
<jester-> Edooo__: pare che non sei connesso a internet
<Edooo__> e cosa posso fare ( scusate la mia ignoranza)
<jester-> Edooo__: attacca il cavo di rete
<jester-> detto eth
<cybernova> Edooo__, hai sbagliato a scrivere
<Edooo__> ma io ho na connessione wireless, non va bene?
<cybernova> è ubuntu-desktop con il trattino
<cybernova> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> Edooo__: se hai la pass è un casino
<cybernova> copia e incolla
<Edooo__> aah merdd... dai provo :D
<jester-> non ha la grafica sul server
<edooo_> sempre stesso problema,,,
<jim_> ciao a tutti
<edooo_> solo ceh invece che due e:  c'è ne solo una con scritto impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<jim_> la versione 13.10 di ubuntu conviene scaricarla per torrent o per download normale?
<edooo_> torrent
<jim_> qual è la piu veloce
<jim_> ?
<jim_> e piu veloce?
<edooo_> si
<jim_> grazie mille
<jim_> ciao
<cybernova> edooo_, ti devi connettere in qualche modo
<cybernova> altrimenti non riesce a scaricarla
<cybernova> edooo_, scaricati e installa la versione normale e non server che si fa prima
<edooo_> quella desktop?
<cybernova> edooo_, si
<edooo_> se collego il  ruter al mio pc riesco a far partire ubuntu server?
<cybernova> se colleghi il tuo pc con un cavo ethernet al router e dai il comando che ti è stato detto
<cybernova> dovresti riuscire a far tutto
<edooo_> ok. e poi devo lascire sempre il router attaccato al mio pc ho posso anche usare una rete wireless
<cybernova> edooo_, una volta che hai installato l'interfaccia grafica ti puoi collegare al router tramite wifi
<cybernova> molto più user friendly rispetto al server
<cybernova> devo andare ciao
<gabry> ciao a tutti, ho un macbook 4.1 con ubuntu 13.10. ho selezionato come gestore grafico gnome flashback e mi si pianta all'avvio alla splash screen. ora sono riuscito ad aprire un terminale, come torno ad usare gnome classic?
<gabry> il pc non arriva alla schermata di login, quindi non lo posso cambiare da li
<jester-> gabry:  flashback è appunto gnome
<jester-> gabry: arrivi alla finestra di login o settato furbescamente accesso diretto
<gabry> non arriva alla finestra di login, si pianta prima
<jester-> gabry: mi sa che hai fatto altro se non arriva alla login
<jester-> gabry: control-alt-F2
<jester-> gabry: ti autentichi
<gabry> ci sono
<jester-> gabry: sudo dervice lightdm stop
<jester-> gabry: sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> gabry: sudo service lightdm start
<gabry> unrecognized service
<jester-> se non pare la login hai sminchiatoqualcosa
<jester-> gabry: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<gabry> sta scaricando
<gabry> eppure ho solo fatto gli aggiornamenti e cambiato il gestore grafico al login
<gabry> è un sistema fresco di installazione
<jester-> se chiede mettilo a defualt
<gabry> ok
<enzotib> gabry, non può non avere lightdm, forse hai scritto male
<gabry> eppure lo sta installando ora
<jester-> enzotib: dipende  da cosa ha fatto prima
<gabry> ok, settato come default
<jester-> gabry: sudo service lightdm start
<gabry> prima ho installato gnome classic o quello che è, non ricordo il nome
<gabry> lo gnome stile 2.0
<jester-> gabry: sicuro non da repo
<gabry> si
<jester-> nome pacchetto?
<gabry> guarda, chiedi troppo, non ricordo
<gabry> fammi scavare
<jester-> gabry: è partito il login o no
<gabry> sta ancora installando
<jester-> ellamadonna
<gabry> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> è piccirillo il pacchetto
<gabry> 130efischia MB
<jester-> gabry: è gnome3 e problemi non dovrebbe darne
<gabry> e invece -.-
<jester-> hai la banda debole
<gabry> nono ha finito di scaricare da un pezzo, sta installando
<gabry> ok, finito
<gabry> ok, forse ci siamo...
<jester-> gabry: sudo service lightdm start
<gabry> fatto
<gabry> ora è fermo a schermo nero con il cursore lampeggiante
<jester-> gabry: riavvia
<gabry> vediamo...
<jester-> sudo rebbot
<jester-> reboot
<gabry> non potevo dare nessun comando da terminale
<gabry> ho dovuto riavviare di brutto
<jester-> dovevi rifare contro alt f2
<gabry> azz
<gabry> ora lo so
<jester-> fino ad f7 sono tutte console
<jester-> come aprire 7 terminale
<jester-> i
<gabry> a dire il vero, la prima l'ho avviata con F1, cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> no
<gabry> oddio si è riavviato
<jester-> hai la login?
<gabry> ok, grazie mille, mi hai evitato un altro sbatti
<gabry> nada login
<jester-> bene
<jester-> gabry: cioè?
<gabry> ha fatto il login in automatico, mi sa che l'avevo impostato io così
<gabry> onestamente non ricordo
<jester-> gabry: consiglierei di rimettere non auto
<gabry> faccio subito
<jester-> nel caso di icrocchimento è meglio
<gabry> ora vediamo se mi chiede il login
<jester-> gabry: termina sessione ci vai comunque
<gabry> perfetto, comunque è andato al login
<gabry> ok, ora va
<gabry> grazie mille jester
<jester-> gabry: se vuoi il convenzionale e pure figo kde (kubuntu)
<gabry> a me serve la cosa più leggera, senza però ricorrere a xcfe
<jester-> non teme confronti con winz7
<gabry> conosco bene entrambi
<jester-> poi è questioni di opinioni, tutto è opinabile
<gabry> è bello si, ma parto con un sistema da 1 GB di RAM
<gabry> già che ci sono, posso chiederti come togliere il cacchio di messaggio d'errore "si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema"?
<jester-> effetti disattivati tacchina meglio di xfce
<jester-> gabry: fai un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Efrem95> ciao a tutti, io ho scaricato sul mio pc la versione xubuntu, come faccio per aggiornarlo?
<daniele_> buona sera
<jester-> Efrem95: installarlo vorrai dire
<jester-> Efrem95: per scaricato si intende che hai scaricato la iso
<Efrem95> io lo gia istallato sul pc
<jester-> Efrem95: bene, allora cerca il gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> se ci sono aggiornamento te li fa
<Efrem95> ok, tutto fatto, grz
<eremis> sera :-)
<daniele_> ho un vecchio pc  con scheda grafica geforce 6150 con su ububtu 11.10
<nannes> !lubuntu | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<nannes> jester-: Ti serve 'na mano? :D
<daniele_> all'avvio non mi compare il grub e devo dare la password alla cieca
<jester-> nannes: ??
<nannes> Vabeh che oggi sono tutti al V-Day, se ne fottono di ubuntu :D
<daniele_> è possibile fare qualcosa
<jester-> daniele_: grub è il menu appena accendi il pc e non richiede nessuna pass
<jester-> nannes: per intervenire non è necessaria autorizzazione
<daniele_> si ma mi fa schermata nera fuori gamma e devo mettere la pass alla cieca
<jester-> daniele_: forse intendi la finestra di login
<nannes> jester-: Sì lo so, chiedevo solo se c'è troppa gente
<nannes> se ti serviva una mano, in quel senso... ma vedo che non c'è la fila :d
<daniele_> si esatto non vedo ne grub ne finestra di login
<jester-> daniele_:  video pollici?
<daniele_> 17
<gabry> boh, grazie ancora
<gabry> ciaociao
<jester-> daniele_: dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<jester-> !paste | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> jester li devo dare divisi e cosa serve questo comando
<jester-> daniele_: facciamo prima a
<jester-> daniele_: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<daniele_>  mi apre il gedit del grub poi
<jester-> daniele_: togli # dalla riga con gfxmote e metti 1024x768
<daniele_> momento
<daniele_> cambiato adesso
<daniele_> jester adesso
<jester-> daniele_: hai fatto?
<daniele_> si
<jester-> fa vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Accettone> raga, ma secondo voi e meglio lubuntu o xubuntu??
<jester-> Accettone: dipende dal pc
<daniele_> a ok copio e incollo un momento
<Accettone> a me è un pc vecchio, con 500 MB di ram
<nannes> Accettone: Sicuramente Lubuntu
<dimitri> salve, qualcuno mi aiuta a mettere a posto di driver della mia scheda video che spesso fa le bizze
<dimitri> jester-, c6?
<dimitri> enzotib, tu c6 ?
<nannes> dimitri:  lspci -k|grep -iA3 vga
<jester-> dimitri: sto andando a pranz ma nannes ti fa pure il caffè
<nannes> loool ma no.. sono solo troppo bravo, e con poco sforzo faccio un supporto di alto livello
<nannes> lol la modestia :D
<Accettone> io o istallato xubuntu, funziona discretamente, però ogni tanto si blocca
<nannes> jester- ma tu pranzi alle 19:10? :D
<daniele_> jester ma come faccio a postarti tutto da pastebin
<jester-> nannes: digiamo cena
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505405/
<nannes> daniele_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/default/grub|pastebinit
<dimitri> Thank jester-
<nannes> jester-: eh così va meglio ;)
<dimitri> nannes, il capo non mangia.... si nutre
<daniele_> jester comunque quella riga l'ho cambiata cosi #GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<dimitri> nannes, tornando alla mia scheda mi fa sempre penare ad ogni upgrade di versione perchè ho una scheda infame che si switcha tra Intel e NVIDIA una cosa obbrobriosa ma purtroppo è così
<nannes> dimitri: Azz incredibile, hai una scheda video integrata (intel) + una geforce GT 525M .... solo che, indovina?  la geforce Buona è disabilitata
<dimitri> ecco
<nannes> dimitri: jester- non  è il capo di nessuno.. è solo il volontario op che ha preso il canale
<jester-> daniele_: devi togliere # inizio riga
<daniele_> ok
<dimitri> nannes, era per scherzare e sfotticchiare jester-
<dimitri> so che capi non c'e' ne sono ma solo "anime buone"
<dimitri> nannes, cosa faccio allora ?
<ViCe95> salve
<nannes> salve ViCe95
<daniele_> jester cosi GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<ViCe95> ho un problema
<daniele_> vice95 chi non li ha
<nannes> dimitri: Dovresti andare nel bios e selezionare come scheda primaria la nVidia... disabilitando ogni eventuale switch
<nannes> Ora non posso darti le istruzioni precise, perché ogni BIOS è diverso, quindi dovrai orientarti da solo
<jester-> daniele_: fatto?
<daniele_> si
<daniele_> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<dimitri> sperando che me lo faccia fare
<nannes> dimitri: versione di ubuntu?
<daniele_> provo ad riavviare che dici???
<dimitri> ok ora ci vado....stacco e ci si sente dopo
<dimitri> 13.10 64 bit
<ViCe95> @daniele  da qualche giorno la mia pendrive ha smesso di funzionare
<nannes> ok dimitri.. vai!
<jester-> daniele_: sudo update-grub
<daniele_> vice io sono un nubbio con problemi chiedi e ti aiutano
<daniele_> vuoi aggiornare il grub giusto???
<jester-> daniele_: se non lo si fa grub non non sA DEI CAMBINETI
<daniele_> comunque fatto sono uscite 5 voci
<vice95> da qualche giorno la mia pendrive ha smesso di funzionare
<jester-> daniele_: al boot?
<jester-> daniele_: avvia la prima
<daniele_> se non mi fa schermo nero fuori gamma ci provo
<daniele_> la prima è questa     Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-32-generic
<jester-> daniele_: poi devi riavviare
<daniele_> me so perso che devo fa
<jester-> daniele_:hai dato sudo update-grub?
<dimitri> nannes, niente da fare non c'e' niente nel bios sulla scheda video
<dimitri> che facciamo ?
<daniele_> si
<daniele_> so uscite 5 voci
<daniele_> la prima è quella
<jester-> daniele_: riavvia il pc
<daniele_> adesso devo riavviare??
<daniele_> ok a tra poco
<nannes> dimitri: naa ma sù, c'è per forza :D
<dimitri> nannes, niente da fare.... mi son visto tutti i menù
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> dimitri: ora ti do una serie di link che ti devi leggere attentamente. Sono perfettamente aderenti al tuo caso
<nannes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics    http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<nannes> s/aderenti/attinenti
<nannes> azz la musica in sottofondo fa brutti scherzi
<daniele__> ciao
<daniele__> ho riavviato
<daniele__> jerez ci sei
<daniele__> ora il grub appare ma la schermata di login no
<dimitri> nannes, dici di installare bumblebee ?
<daniele__> mi leggete
<nannes> dimitri: Sì ma guarda il primo link, c'è scritto che per installare BumbleBee nel tuo 15z devi fare una cosetta speciale
<daniele__> mi leggete
<dimitri> nannes, ma la configurazione 12.10 va bene sulla 13.10 ?  come  mai non si è aggiornata all'avanzamaento ?
<nannes> dimitri: la 12.10 ti funzionava?
<nannes> daniele__: Cosa ti appare al posto della schermata di login?
<dimitri> yes, dopo un installazione che non ricordo si
<dimitri> ho fatto grep rate /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<dimitri> grep: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: File o directory non esistente
<daniele__> schermo nero fuori gamma
<nannes> Mmmmh ecco perché odio ubuntu.. aggiornamenti del piffero obbligatori per non perdere il supporto
<nannes> vabeh, lamentele a parte, avresti prima dovuto provarla in live
<saaam> ciao a tutti
<daniele__> digito la pass al buio entro ma perchè non devo vederla
<nannes> daniele__: Intendi il "login testuale"?
<daniele__> si la schermata di login
<daniele__> all'avvio dopo il grub
<nannes> daniele__: È quella tipologia di login con lo sfondo tutto NERO, che ti obbliga a scrivere SIA user SIA pass?
<daniele__> solo pass
<daniele__> ma guarda che se metto il login automatico lo schermo rimane nero  con scritta fuori gamma
<nannes> mmm capito
<nannes> che login manager hai?  O direttamente, che distro?
<daniele__> mi chiedi troppo ho ubuntu 11-10
<nannes> daniele__:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager|pastebinit
<daniele__> che mi fa sta roba
<nannes> La risposta alla mia domanda.
<daniele__> mi scarica dei pacchetti nannes
<nannes> daniele__: è pastebinit... ti servirà per il futuro supporto
<electricbass> buonasera, da quando ho installato ubuntu , navigando con firefox, le schermate e realtive immagine mi sembrano schiacciate. C'è qualche impostazione che posso correggere?
<enzotib> schiacciate?
<daniele__> mi ha installato payton
<daniele__> configjob una cosa simile
<daniele__> adesso che devo fare
<daniele__> nannes ci sei
<electricbass> enzotib: si ad esempio in facebook le imamgini dei volti sembrano grasse , è come se non fosse settato bene per il monitor
<enzotib> l'aspect-ratio
<nannes> daniele__: -.-
<nannes> daniele__:  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<electricbass> enzotib: si penso di si
<daniele__> da terminale
<enzotib> electricbass, hai provato a cambiare risoluzione?
<gerra> salve
<electricbass> enzotib: mm non saprei come. il mio monitor con i dati è questo http://www.tomshw.it/cont/articolo/monitor-lcd-19-pollici-sei-modelli-a-confronto-acer-x193w/22047/20.html#.UpuDqKpx2PI
<Pivello> ciao a tutti
<Pivello> vice ci sei?
<gerra> ho dei prob ad installare  o far girare in qualsiasi modo ubuntu sul mio pc
<enzotib> electricbass, impostazioni->monitor
<gerra> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<electricbass> enzotib: e poi
<enzotib> electricbass, e poi dovresti vedere la lista delle risoluzioni tra cui scegliere
<enzotib> !dettagli | gerra
<ubot-it> gerra: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<nannes> daniele__: sei sveglio? dormi già? zzzzZZzZz rooooooooonfronf
<nannes> daniele__: Sì, sul terminale!
<daniele__> non sei chiaro parli con uno che usa ubuntu da poco
<Pivello> vice95 ci sei?
<nannes> daniele__: Esegui questo comando dal terminale:  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<vice95> si ti ho inviato un pm
<nannes> daniele__: Sei il primo che me lo dice, mi dicono sempre il contrario... che sono troppo chiaro anche per i niubbi
<daniele__> ho dato il comando  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<daniele__> adesso
<daniele__>  riavvio
<nannes> E il responso quale è stato?
<electricbass> enzotib: ora è impostato su 1280x1024 (5:4) e c'è la scritta portatile
<electricbass> enzotib: ma il mio non è portatile
<daniele__> nessuno ha riscritto daniele@danielepc ecc
<nannes> :S
<daniele__> dovevo mettere per caso sudo
<enzotib> electricbass, se si vede bene, che ti frega di cosa c'è scritto
<daniele__> all' inizio
<gerra> ok... quando provo ad installare un qualsiasi sistema operativo linux, si blocca tutto subito dopo che do l'ok per installazione o anche per l'esecuzione da live dvd
<nannes> mm no daniele__, funziona senza il sudo
<enzotib> gerra se parli di ubuntu ok, per altri sistemi non diamo supporto
<Matrix_> ciao a tutti
<nannes> daniele__: Credo che tu non lo abbia copiato bene. Fai copia/incolla please
<gerra> è ubuntu
<electricbass> enzotib: no non si vede bene .. i quadrati non sono quadrati. sono rettangoli. 1280x1024 è l'impostazione trovata quando ho aperto la schermata impostazioni monitor
<Matrix_> ho bisgno di copiare dei file in disco formattato hfs+
<Matrix_> help!!
<enzotib> electricbass, e la puoi cambiare?
<daniele__> ti faccio vedere cosa ho scritto
<daniele__> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Matrix_> è in solo lettura
<daniele__> ecco
<gerra> è ubuntu 13.10
<daniele__> faccio sempre copia e incolla
<electricbass> enzotib: si ma le uniche possibilità che mi propone sono: 1024x768 (4:3) oppure 800x600 (4:3) .. forse servirebbero altre proposte (penso a un 16:9)
<enzotib> gerra, hai controllato l'md5 della ISO scaricata?
<enzotib> electricbass, lancia software-properties-gtk, e vai sull'ultima scheda che parla di driver aggiuntivi
<gerra> non so cosa sia, ma il prob è nel pc non nella distro
<electricbass> enzotib: scusa potresti darmi i comandi da terminal? non sono molto protaico. novizio.. grazie
<nannes> daniele__: Io ti ho fatto installare solo pastebinit, non so di che parli. Comunque dovresti provare una cosa. Al login (con lo schermo nero) invece di scrivere la passw  premi  CTRL ALT F2  per accedere a una console. Fai il login e scrivi il comando ---------------------->  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<gerra> è come se il pc quando capisce che non è windows lo blocca
<enzotib> electricbass, te l'ho detto, lancia da terminale il comando: software-properties-gtk
<enzotib> gerra, prova a frugare nel BIOS se c'è qualcosa di utile
<nannes> daniele__: Dopodiché premi  CTRL  ALT  F7   per tornare alla schermata colorata... Vedi se ti FUNGE o se ti esce ancora schermo nero
<Matrix_> idee??
<nannes> Matrix_: Beh, se è in Sola Lettura  che ******* vuoi scrivere? :D
<nannes> TI sei risposto da solo XD
<daniele__> nannes è un unico comando vero
<electricbass> enzotib: lanciato, ma l'ultima scheda è statistiche
<nannes> daniele__: Sì. Mi raccomando scrivilo bene
<gerra> il bios mi da solo la possibilità di scegliere se aaviare dal hd o dvd
<daniele__> ora provo
<Matrix_> nannes, beh credo sia un problema di compatibilità con MAC
<Matrix_> poi i permessi si possono sempre cambiare
<enzotib> electricbass, fammi uno screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nannes> daniele__: aspetta
<nannes> daniele__: Mi sta venendo il dubbio
<enzotib> gerra, ma che diavolo di pc è?
<nannes> daniele__: Perché io mi sono arreso credendo che tu sbagliassi il comando,
<daniele__> dimmi
<nannes> daniele__: Ma foooorse non hai sbagliato
<enzotib> Matrix_, se è il mount in sola lettura non puoi cambiare proprio niente
<nannes> daniele__: Forse quel file è veramente vuoto, e per questo non vedi nulla. E quello vuol dire che abbiamo scoperto il problema xD
<gerra> ma che diavolo di supporto è?
<daniele__> cosa ho sbagliato
<nannes> daniele__: Per verificare, fai questo:  ls /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<enzotib> gerra, è una domanda, togli l'aggettivo che era forse di troppo, però veramente mi chiedevo che pc hai
<Matrix_> ho letto qualcosa di "hfsprogs" ma non ho capito molto
<electricbass> enzotib: ecco  http://imagebin.org/279863
<daniele__> nannes mi ha datto un indirizzo http
<nannes> daniele__:  Postalo!
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505670/
<daniele__> fatto
<enzotib> electricbass, che versione di ubuntu hai=
<enzotib> ?
<nannes> daniele__: Beh il file c'è, miseriaccia.. prova questo:  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager | pastebinit
<gerra> il pc è acer aspire comprato da unieuro nel 2009, con processore pentium dual core e sistema operativo vista
<electricbass> enzotib: ubuntu 12.04.3 lts  32bit
<gerra> che aggettivo, quello che hai usato tu?
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505687/
<nannes> Matrix_: È semplice --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<enzotib> electricbass, allora lancia jockey-gtk
<daniele__> ecco che mi da
<Matrix_> si, ho letto ma non ci sono riuscito
<nannes> Matrix_: Poi usare il "-o force"  **potrebbe** creare piccoli problemi
<daniele__> quindi nannes
<nannes> ooooh ce l'hai fatta daniele__, quindi prima il comando lo scrivevi male :D
<enzotib> gerra, sì, mi riferivo a quello, comunque non so aiutarti, mi spiace
<Matrix_> problemi di che tipo?
<nannes> daniele__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<daniele__> probabile non scrivo ancora bene l'arabo
<gerra> non dovevi usarlo allora visto che sei un finocchio INCOMPETENTE
<nannes> Matrix_: leggi la doc per più info... anche il MAN, trovi la spiegazione di -o force
<nannes> :O
<daniele__> che devo configurare nannes lightdm oppure gdm
<nannes> enzotib: Con chi ce l'aveva?
<enzotib> con me ovviamente
<Matrix_> a parte i problemi
<nannes> oh, ho letto ora.
<Matrix_> mi dice che il punto di mount non esiste
<daniele__> nannes mi chiede di configurare lightmd oppure gdm
<nannes> daniele__: scegli lightdm
<daniele__> fatto ora
<daniele__> riavvio
<nannes> daniele__: Ma una cosa: come mai usi ancora ubuntu 11.10, totalmente fuori dal periodo di supporto?
<electricbass> enzotib: ecco il risultato http://imagebin.org/279866
<daniele__> ho un pc vecchio avevo il 10-04
<daniele__> poi problemi di pacchetti simbolo divieto
<daniele__> mi hanno portato ad aggiustare il pc
<daniele__> me l'hanno formattato e messo questo
<nannes> daniele__: Dovresti installare la nuova LTS ... oppure installare una linux rolling-release, che non ti obbliga ad aggiornare continuamente
<enzotib> electricbass, che scheda grafica hai?
<daniele__> vorrei una 10-04 di nuovo
<nannes> daniele__: Chiunque ti abbia messo 11.10 di questi tempi, è un terrorista
<nannes> anzi chiamarlo terrorista è poco :D
<electricbass> enzotib: RADEON x300 series
<electricbass> enzotib: non so altro
<enzotib> nannes, su chiedi.u-it.org c'è stato uno che più volte ha consigliato 9.10
<daniele__> posso scaricare di nuovo la 10-04 e farci un disco di avvio
<daniele__> la trovo ancora
<nannes> enzotib: Ma dai :O son proprio fuori di testa :S
<daniele__> secondo voi la trovo
<daniele__> e nannes tu intendevi la lts giusto
<nannes> daniele__: Sì sì
<daniele__> ma dove la posso trovare
<nannes> daniele__: Ma la 12.04, non la 10! Anzi se aspetti ad aprile 2014  metti direttamente la nuova XD
<daniele__> che il sito c'è solo la 13-10
<daniele__> la 10 era il top per sto pc
<electricbass> enzotib: ??
<daniele__> quindi la 14-04 uscira con la sigla lts
<nannes> Sì daniele__
<daniele__> bo vedremo come va questa
<nannes> ok.. comunque hai finito la configurazione di lightdm?
<daniele__> per ora ciao a presto
<nannes> daniele__:  ^^
<akis24> sera
<FabriTnT> sera esco
<daniele__> si
<nannes> daniele__: Bene, allora dovresti vedere se si è aggiustato :D
<daniele__> che fo riavvio
<enzotib> electricbass, vediamo questo: dpkg --get-selections *xserver-xorg-video-ati*
<nannes> daniele__: Riavvia e prova. Se vedi ancora schermo nero fai così daniele__ :
<daniele__> ci provo
<nannes> daniele__:  Al login (con lo schermo nero) invece di scrivere la passw  premi  CTRL ALT F2  per accedere a una console. Fai il login e scrivi il comando ---------------------->  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<nannes> daniele__: Dopodiché premi  CTRL  ALT  F7   per tornare alla schermata colorata... Vedi se ti FUNGE o se ti esce ancora schermo nero
<nannes> daniele__: OPS al posto di  && nel comando mettici un puntoEvirgola  ;
<daniele__> ok
<nannes> daniele__: Vai! :)
<electricbass> enzotib: fatto  ha scritto install ed è di nuovo pronto a nuovo comando
<daniele__> ok punto e virgola
<enzotib> electricbass, solo install?
<electricbass> enzotib: electricbass@andrea-laptop:~$ dpkg --get-selections *xserver-xorg-video-ati* xserver-xorg-video-ati-lts-raring		install electricbass@andrea-laptop:~$
<daniele__> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start cosi giusto
<enzotib> electricbass, vediamo questo: dpkg --get-selections *xserver-xorg-video-radeon*
<electricbass> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/279871
<enzotib> electricbass, per il testo è meglio usare pastebin o addirittura scriverlo qui se è breve come quello
<enzotib> electricbass, se mastichi l'inglese, guarda qua: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<electricbass> enzotib: grazie provo..
<jim_> ho appena installato ubuntu13.10 e vorrei sapere qual e il driver giusto per la mia scheda video altrimenti non riesco a visualizzare la risoluzione migliore per il mio schermo
<jim_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?grazie
<jester-> da driver aggiuntivi quello restato
<jester-> testato
<jim_> dove?
<jester-> sodo jockey-gtk
<jim_> in driver aggiuntivi mi dici che non sta usando nessun driver proprietario
<jester-> va ablilitato
<jim_> ne prendo uno a caso?
<jim_> ecco prendero quello testato
<jim_> ora lo vedo
<jim_> grazie
<jim_> speriamo bene
<jim_> essere iscritto a ubntu one e gratis?
<jim_> purtroppo non e cambiato nulla
<electricbass> enzotib: ciao qulacosa ho fatto a nulla è cambiato
<electricbass> qualcosa
<enzotib> electricbass, di più non so, forse jester- ti può aiutare
<electricbass> jester-:  ciao necessito aiuto per verifica driver ATI/RADEON .. ho le immagini appiattite sul monitor
<jester-> electricbass: hai per caso installato il catalyst?
<electricbass> jester-: non sparei
<electricbass> jester-: cosa dovrei fare per saperlo?
<electricbass> jester-: ??
<jester-> electricbass: se non lo sai tu
<electricbass> jester-:  non so cos'è catalyst
<jim_> ciao
<jester-> electricbass: sudo  /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<jim_> come posso risolvere il problema si risoluzione schermo del mio pc in ubuntu 13.210
<jim_> 13.10
<electricbass> jester-: sudo: /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh: comando non trovato
<jester-> electricbass: spiega immagini schiacciate
<electricbass> jester-: enzotib mi diceva aspect ratio. praticamente i volti sembrano schiacciati (cioè più larghi). I quadrati li vedo come rettangoli.In impostazioni video posso al massimo mettere 1028x1024 (5:4) (e c'è la scritta portatile). il mio monitor è un 19 pollici . ACER x193w wide
<electricbass> jester-: la scheda tecnica del monitor mi dice risoluzione nativa 1440 x 900
<electricbass> jester-:  è come se nell impostazioni non ci fossero abbastanza possibilità di impostazione
<enzotib> electricbass, dmesg | grep drm cosa dà?
<electricbass> jester-: la scheda video e RADEON x300 series RV370
<jester-> electricbass: in impostazioni te la fa cambiare la risoluzione?
<electricbass> jester-: si ma quella che ho impostato è la massima poi ho 1024x768 (4:3) e 800x600 (4:3)
<jester-> electricbass: che video hai
<electricbass> jester-: scusa dove posso copiarti i risutati della stringa che mi hai detto prima?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<jester-> <enzotib> electricbass, dmesg | grep drm cosa dà?
<jester-> !paste | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<electricbass> jester-: acer x193w    http://www.tomshw.it/cont/articolo/monitor-lcd-19-pollici-sei-modelli-a-confronto-acer-x193w/22047/20.html
<jester-> electricbass: se vai per i cassi tuoi invece di seguire
<jester-> electricbass: cominca a mettere la 1024x768
<jester-> e fa vedere cosa risponde il comando che ti ha dato enzotib
<electricbass> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506059/
<jester-> electricbass: lsmod | grep radeon
<electricbass> jester-: 1024x768 non funziona , lo schermo è tutto a strisce illeggibile
<electricbass> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506084/
<jester-> electricbass: lsmod | grep radeon
<electricbass> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506084/
<jester-> electricbass: pigli in giro?
<jester-> electricbass: lsmod | grep radeon
<jester-> e fa vedere
<electricbass> jester-:  ok scusa ho sbagliato un attimo
<electricbass> jester-: ecco qui il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506098/
<jester-> electricbass: il driver è in uso, non so che dirti, purtroppo pare che la tua scheda non sia tanto digeribile, guarda in driver aggiuntivi se vede un driver
<electricbass> jester-:  ho già fatto quel test e alla fine esce "non ci sono driver di proprietà... "
<jester-> electricbass: è uportatile?
<electricbass> jester-: no! però nelle impostazioni monitor c'è la scritta portatile
<electricbass> jester-: ma se avessi un cd con i driver della scheda madre e video, posso farci qualcosa?
<jester-> electricbass: pigliagli una nvidia
<jester-> electricbass: non c'è altro driver linux che quello open
<electricbass> jester-: ok.. indendevi pigliati una nvidia?
<jester-> electricbass: è vecchio il pc'
<jester-> ?
<electricbass> jester-:  si un po': AMD ATHLON 64 processor 3000+ 1,8ghz
<jester-> electricbass:13.10?
<electricbass> jester-:  dii di passare alla nuova versione di ubuntu?
<electricbass> dici
<jester-> electricbass: dico quele versione ubuntu stai usando
<electricbass> io 12.04.3 LTS  32bit
<jester-> electricbass: prova ad avanzare alla 12.10 ma la reotrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<electricbass> jester-: cioè? puoi essere un po' più chiaro? primo come si passa alla 12.10 ? secondo: cosa vuoldire retrocompatibilità ridotta?
<jester-> !avanzamento | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<electricbass> jester-: potrei trovarmi con cose che non funzionano?
<jester-> electricbass: retrocompatibilità significa che il supporto a roba vecchia è stato ridotto
<electricbass> jester-: ecco appunto non so se è il caso .. no trovi? visto che la mia macchina è un po' vecchiotta
<jester-> electricbass: provare non costa niente
<vincy> ciao atutti
<vincy> ho problemi con risoluzione schermo ubuntu qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<vincy> ovviamente grazie in anticipo
<jester-> vincy: del tipo?
<vincy> non trovo la mia risoluzione ideale
<vincy> che è 1280x1024
<jester-> vincy:e hai?
<vincy> un attimo
<vincy> 1152x864
<vincy> e nella lista non ce la mia risoluzione
<jester-> vincy: lspci | grep -i vga
<electricbass> jester-:  ok provo grazie ancora
<vincy> ok
<vincy> allego il paste
<vincy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6506187/
<jester-> vincy: hai installato qualche driver?
<jester-> sched avecchia
<vincy> ho provato da driver aggiuntivi perche prima avevo lo stesso problema
<vincy> fino a stamattina tutto funzionava
<jester-> vincy: non si sminchia niente per conto suo. comunque abiltia il driver legacy
<jester-> 179 mi pare
<vincy> ok ma si trova in driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> in driver aggiuntivi evidenzi il driver e sotto ti da le compatibilita
<jester-> e come li hai installati prima
<vincy> dove trovo il driver legacy?
<vincy> ok
<jester-> vincy: provali tutti quelli in elenco se nessuno va significa che la tua scheda non ha piu supporto
<vincy> non ho capito bene jester scusami
<vincy> ok
<vincy> grazie
<vincy> ti faro sapere
<jester-> vincy: fino a poco fa come jim_
<akis24> due in uno jester- ?
<vincy> si
<vincy> ho cambiato nick
<jester-> vincy: abbiamo la vaga senzazione che trolli
<vincy> in che senso
<vincy> non so che significa jester
<vincy> se ti spieghi meglio..
<akis24> vincy:  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
<vincy> assolutamente no akis24
<vincy> stamattina mi hai fornito assistenza e non mi pare abbia trollato
<akis24> motivo del cambio nick ? motivo del rifiuto di ascoltare cristian_c che cercava di aiutarti ?
<vincy> nonostante i tuoi consigli dati a fin di bene mi hanno devastato l so
<vincy> jester voglio solo aggiustare le cose che non vanno nel mio so tutto qua
<vincy> verifica quando ho cambiato il nick prima di parlare
<vincy> e cmq christian c mi parlava di cose che non potevo sapere
<vincy> se sono qui e per chiedere aiuto
<jester-> jim_ (02e8aa40@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.232.170.64) entra in #ubuntu-it
<vincy> se ti dico che non so praticamente nulla di ubuntu non continui a chiedermi cose in gergo tecnico che non posso sapere
<jester-> vincy (02e8aa40@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.232.170.64) entra in #ubuntu-it
<vincy> ok
<jester-> mica veniamo giu dalla montagna con la piena
<akis24> vincy:  e qui lo si da' nel limite delle possibilita' di li a dire che gli altri ti rovinano il sistema ce ne vuole detto senza offesa da ... [21:50:33] <vincy> se ti dico che non so praticamente nulla di ubuntu
<vincy> jester ho provato tutti i driver ma nulla
<vincy> significa che non ce piu nulla da fare?
<vincy> per questo cambio nick perche nessuno mi risponde grazie per il supporto
<jester-> <vincy> nonostante i tuoi consigli dati a fin di bene mi hanno devastato l so
<jester-> ci guardiamo bene dal rispondere, stessa menata con akis24 e cristian_c stamattina
<vincy> vorrei tanto spiegare il perche delle menate
<vincy> se solo mi potreste dare l'opportunita'
<vincy> ma guardatevi bene dal rispondere
<vincy> cmq grazie per il supporto
<jester-> vincy: sudo nvidia-settings
<vincy> andro a cercarlo da un altra parte
<jester-> se non sistema pia una scheda piu modderne
<vincy> nulla da fare eppure fina a stamattina ero con quella risoluzione
<vincy> va beh pazienza grazie per l aiuto buona serata
<Darkbeehive> Salve, ho un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10
<vincenzom> salve
<vincenzom> sono nuovo
<vincenzom> e non riesco a far funzionare youtube
<jester-> vincenzom: tipo di ubuntu?
<nannes> vincenzom: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vincenzom> 12.04 64
<vincenzom> mozzilla mi chiede la plug ing di flas
<jester->  Pivello (5d259051@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.37.144.81) entra in #ubuntu-it
<vincenzom> provo a scaricarla ma poi nell'installazione mi dice "failed"
<vincenzom> cosa vuol dire? (5d259051@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.37.144.81)?
<jester-> vincenzom: e anche ubuntu-restricted-extras cosi non ci pensi piu
<vincenzom> cosa intendi ubuntu resctricted extra?
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sono i plugin non open
<vincenzom> sono al primo giorno su ubuntu
<vincenzom> quando dici sudo apt... da dove inserisco i comandi?
<jester-> nel terminale o cerchi i pacchetti nel software cneter
<vincenzom> il terminale da dove lo lancio?
<nannes> vincenzom: ALT  CTRL T
<nannes> e si apre il terminale
<vincenzom> ok terminale aperto
<nannes> poi scrivi -----> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer <----- e premi INVIO
<vincenzom> mi dice che alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati
<vincenzom> dipende: libnss3-1d ma non sta per essere installato
<vincenzom> libnspr4-0d ma non sta per essere installato
<vincenzom> ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati
<vincenzom> cosa devo fare?
<nannes> vincenzom: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<nannes> incolla il comando che ti ho appena scritto ^^
<vincenzom> tutto quello che ho messo tra parentesi? (sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f)
<nannes> yes
<vincenzom> sul terminale ctrl+V non funziona. è normale?
<nannes> Shift Ctrl V
<vincenzom> ok ho fatto con tasto dx del mouse
<nannes> ok è lo stesso
<vincenzom> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 libubuntuoneui-3.0-1 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<nannes> vincenzom: sudo apt-get autoremove
<vincenzom> ha rimosso
<vincenzom> ora che faccio?
<vincenzom> youtube mi chiede di scaricare la versione + recente di flashplayer
<vincenzom> provo di nuovo?
<nannes> vincenzom: ma l'hai fatto sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer    ?
<vincenzom> si ma mi ha dato questi errori
<vincenzom> vincenzo@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o sono sta
<vincenzom> ormazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:  I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  flashplugin-installer : Dipende: libnss3-1d ma non sta per essere installato                        rmazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:  I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  flashplugin-installer : Dipende: libnss3-1d ma non sta per essere installato                          Dipende: li
<vincenzom> lato
<nannes> vincenzom: non incollare qui please
<nannes> vincenzom:  lsb_release -r
<vincenzom> scusa era per dire quello che mi stava succedendo
<vincenzom> 12.04
<vincenzom> ubuntu 64 bit (il mio processore li supporta) desktop
<jester-> vincenzom: cambio server?
<nannes> vincenzom: hai provato   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    ?
<vincenzom> devo digitare? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> l'italico ubuntu è da un po cche è a bottane
<vincenzom> ? devo installare la versione inglese?
<nannes> vincenzom: digita
<nannes> vincenzom: poi ce n'è un altro da far.. dimmi che ti esce prima.
<vincenzom> sta lavorando di estrazione alla grande
<vincenzom> ora esce una licensa eula
<vincenzom> dice "configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer" ...... e poi <OK>
<vincenzom> non so se si è bloccato che aspetta da me un ok, ma non so come darglielo
<jester-> vincenzom: col tasto tab vai su ok
<jester-> e poi inter
<vincenzom> ok
<vincenzom> sta continuando
<vincenzom> intanto grazie per l'aiuto e la disponibilità
<vincenzom> ha finito
<vincenzom> mi da il prompt
<vincenzom> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<vincenzom> e poi da il prompt
<nannes> vincenzom: bien... fai quest'altro --->  sudo apt-get install pastebinit;{cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/;}|pastebinit
<nannes> Copia/Incolla ovviamente. Posta il risultato. Dopodiché esci e rientra dal browser e fai di nuovo il test
<vincenzom> errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "}"
<nannes> vincenzom: ops dimenticato uno spazio
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;{ cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/;}|pastebinit
<vincenzom> chiudo anche questa finestra della chat?
<vincenzom> per fare il test?
<nannes> no
<nannes> beh dall'ultimo comando non è uscito un link?!?!
<nannes> -.-
<vincenzom> pare stia funzionando
<vincenzom> GRAZIE!
<nannes> vincenzom: fossi in te controllerei i sources.list
<nannes> sono strani quegli errori
<vincenzom> intendi il file di ubuntu che ho installato?
<vincenzom> md5s mi dice che era giusto
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo sofware-properties-gtk
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo software-properties-gtk
<nannes> vincenzom: no è il comando che ti ho dato prima { cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/;}|pastebinit
<vincenzom> ^Cg_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<vincenzom> ho dato il comando al terminale e quella è la rispsota
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo software-properties-gtk
<vincenzom> si è aperta una finestra
<vincenzom> cosa devo leggerti? ci sono diverse tab
<nannes> -.-' se facevi il mio avevi già finito -.-'
<vincenzom> ?
<jester-> vicenzo clicca su server, altro, italia, srotila e metti crazy
<vincenzom> mirror crazynetwork?
<nannes> vincenzom, dal terminale -->  { cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/;}|pastebinit
<jester-> si eda iok
<vincenzom> scusa mi sono perso. devo fare selezione server migliore (mirror crazi) e scegli server, oppure devo digitarte quello che hai messo ors?
<jester-> vincenzom: quandi sudo  apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vincenzom> quandi?
<vincenzom> pk sta scaricando dal server crazy
<vincenzom> ha fatto
<vincenzom> flash plugin installed
<vincenzom> posso stare tranquillo? :-)
<jester-> vincenzom: prova il tubbo
<vincenzom> funzionava gia prima
<vincenzom> devo chiudere e riprovare?
<jester-> vincenzom: vai su youtube
<vincenzom> funge
<vincenzom> TYVM
<vincenzom> grazzieassai
<vincenzom> sei un grande
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> era una cazzata
<vincenzom> devo fare anche questa ultima digitazione?
<jester-> il server in uso era ciucco
<vincenzom> devo digitare apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jester-> vincenzom: e
<jester-> o che te lo scrivo a fare
<vincenzom> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vincenzom> misclick
<vincenzom> ubuntu-restricted-extras è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 195 non aggiornati.
<vincenzom> i 195 non aggiornati che faccio?
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo apt-get dist-ugrade
<vincenzom> ograde ho fatto upgrade
<vincenzom> ugrade che avevi scritto tu
<jester-> vincenzom: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> lol
<vincenzom> dove vendono salvati ifile compressi che aveva scaricato per di flas ma poi non riusciva a installarli? mi compariva la finestra del gestore di archivi con una cartella usr e i file compressi di flash, ma come faccio a cancellarla ora? sta da qualche parte nel disco ma non so dove. non sta in scaricati.
<jester-> sudo apt-get clean
<vincenzom> archivio installer_flash11 o roba del genere
<jester-> dopo che ha fatto l'ugrade
<vincenzom> con questo clean pulisce solo quello che non gli serve?
<jester-> pulisce la cash
<jester-> ogni tanto lo si deve fare o ti occupano un po di giga
<jester-> o i pacchetti installati rimangono
<vincenzom> ma questa cash la trovo tra le directory di sistema?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> ma che ti frega di trovarla
<vincenzom> non la cedo, forse è annidata in altre directory...
<vincenzom> vabbe, come dici tu... che mi frega...
<vincenzom> ora il server configurato per gli aggiornamenti è il crazy anche per cose successive?
<jester-> /var/lib o /var/cache/apt/cache
<vincenzom> come vado ad aprire la finestra di configurazione?
<jester-> quale
<vincenzom> quyella dove ho segnato il server che mi hai segnalato
<jester-> cerca il comando che ti ho dato
<jester-> o in sotware center c'è etichetta softwqare
<vincenzom> se ho messo vlc come visualizzatore di filmati, posso eliminare l'altro, quello predefinito di ubuntu, o creo un casino?
<jester-> destrl sul file
<jester-> proprietà
<jester-> apri con
<jester-> vlc
<jester-> cosi clicchi e usa vlac per quel tipo di files
<vincenzom> si come in windows
<jester-> piu o meno
<vincenzom> ma volevo ssapere se posso eliminare l'altro
<jester-> non so, fa smpre comodo
<vincenzom> tornando alla questione del spftw center. cosa intendi per etichetta software?
<vincenzom> accessori, audio, grafica...
<vincenzom> dove trovo lo strumento per configurare il server?
<jester-> vincenzom: apri software cenrter
<vincenzom> fatto
<jester-> guarda nei menu
<vincenzom> ok
<vincenzom> cosa devo cercare?
<jester-> sorgenti software
<vincenzom> in che menu? a cinistra ho accessori.accesso universale.audio.giochi. ecc ecc ma non sorgenti software
<vincenzom> devo cercare da altre parti?
<jester-> in alto, menu file etc etc
<jester-> ultimo a destra o  in modifica
<vincenzom> si in modifica
<vincenzom> ma non si apre nulla dopo che ho cliccato
<vincenzom> no ok ha fatto
<vincenzom> era lento
<vincenzom> nella finestra dove ho impostato crazy come server
<vincenzom> ci sono vari flag
<vincenzom> supportato da canonical
<vincenzom> mantenuto dalla comunita
<vincenzom> driver proprietari
<vincenzom> software con copyright
<vincenzom> sono tutti con la spunta
<nannes> notte
<vincenzom> mentre codice sorgente non ha niente
<jester-> li dove c'è server tutti abilitati menu ultima riga
<vincenzom> ok
<vincenzom> meno codice sorgente
<vincenzom> tutti con flag giusto?
<jester-> in altro software abilita paerteners e indipendente
<vincenzom> non compare nulla in altro software
<jester-> come no
<vincenzom> devo fare aggiungi o aggiungi volulme
<jester-> no devono esserci
<vincenzom> la finestra è senza nulla dentro
<jester-> se non hai fatto qualche minchiata prima
<vincenzom> no
<jester-> va bè per adesso funza apt
<vincenzom> era una finestra che non avevo mai aperto
<vincenzom> cè aggiungi e aggiungi volume
<jester-> se hai pacioccato sources.list
<vincenzom> che faccio?
<jester-> niente
<vincenzom> va bene
<vincenzom> senti ma non posso prendere virus con ubuntu?
<jester-> nu
<vincenzom> nu?
<jester-> pigli i trojani se vai nei postacci
<jester-> piu o meno come in winz
<vincenzom> posso installare degli antivirus?
<jester-> virus non li prendi ma prendi trojan nel browser
<jester-> quindi ogno tanto cancella i cockies
<vincenzom> senti il gestore degli aggiornamenti aveva 200 aggiornamenti da scaricare
<jester-> vincenzo fallo
<vincenzom> ma si sta bloccando
<vincenzom> ha detto che il gestore del demone è andato in crash
<jester-> riavvia
<vincenzom> (demone di politiche e watfh dog)
<vincenzom> watch dog
<vincenzom> la lista degli aggiornamenti non viene cancellata se riavvio?
<vincenzom> intendo degli aggiornamenti da scaricare
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-24
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<krabador> e configuri pepperflashplugin che già hai installato
<krabador> e lo puoi usare in chromium
<krabador> in meridione non funziona tanto cosi, ristoratori cazzoni riescono ad inculare solo i turisti nelle zone con affluenza
<h_boyz> ????
<h_boyz> Non ho capito....
<krabador> sbagliato canale
<h_boyz> ah ok!
<h_boyz> Comunque, fatto, ma non da output e chrome e firefox fanno lo stesso
<h_boyz> Infatti avevo trovato una guida con pepper ma non ha funzionato
<krabador> update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install  serve solo per chromium
<krabador> chrome ha il suo flash
<krabador> va a controllare le impostazioni dei plugin di firefox e chromium
<h_boyz> firefox non va, nei plugin ha shockwave flash e codec video openh264
<h_boyz> chromium flash funziona, java no
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<michele993> salve
<giamnt> ciao, buongiorno
<giamnt> Domanda: ma 300MB di ram per zeitgeist è normale?
<giamnt> 300MB per una cronologia..............
<glpiana> giamnt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/339212/zeitgeist-fts-always-using-a-lot-of-memory
<giamnt> glpiana si, ho capito, se non mi sta bene lo rimuovo....
<glpiana> giamnt, o, da quel che ho visto dopo una rapida occhiata in giro, non gli fai registrare tutto
<giamnt> domanda: da ora in poi devo spulciare ogni singolo servizio nella ram per evitare di essere "profilato" e anonimamente censito da servizi esterni?
<giamnt> il tasto amazon sulla barra della 14.04 non se pò veè......
<giamnt> ubuntu sta a diventè peggio che dei servizi Ddi G
<glpiana> giamnt, levalo. puoi anche usare altri desktop environment
<glpiana> giamnt, per altre questioni di questo tipo ti invito a entrare nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<giamnt> glpiana si lo so, non è il posto questo ma.......dall'open source al tasto amazon sulla barra e zeitgeist che mi profila con 300mb....siamo andati troppo lontano dall'open source per i miei gusti......IMHO
<glpiana> giamnt, ti ripeto che sei invitato a continuare questo discorso su #ubuntu-it-chat , e non qui
<giamnt> ciao, grazie, scusa....digli di continuare così....
<glpiana> -.-
<michele993> raga come si apre un file x86?
<glpiana> michele993, e che sarebbe un file x86?
<michele993> .x86
<glpiana> michele993, eh, cosa sarebbe? dove l'hai preso?
<michele993> un mio amico mi ha mandato
<michele993> un gioco esportato da unity
<ExPBoy> è un gioco?
<michele993> si
<michele993> ho abilitato anche i permessi
<michele993> ma non fa niente quando eseguo
<ExPBoy> michele993, vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele993> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest89142> ragazzi,ho deciso di installare ubuntu sul mio nuovo pc,ma prima vorrei creare una partizione non allocata dove poterla dedicare esclusivamente per lui e in modo da non perdere nessun dato di windows e quindi lasciare anche questo sistema operativo...come procedo?
<glpiana> Guest89142, anzi tutto fai un defrag del disco di windows
<glpiana> Guest89142, poi segui con attenzione questa guida
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest89142
<ubot-it> Guest89142: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Guest89142, mi raccomando fatti un backup dei tuoi dati importanti, che quando si tocca il disco non si sa mai cosa può succedere
<Guest89142> il computer è nuovo...non ho dati importanti...intendevo semplicemente non intaccare nessun dato di windows per avere problemi...cmq come faccio per il defrag? e soprattutto cos'è?
<Guest89142> ci sei glpiana?
<glpiana> Guest89142, ora sì
<glpiana> Guest89142, il defrag è una operazione in cui i dati frammentati sull'hard disk vengono ricmpattati
<glpiana> Guest89142, questo fa sì che, al momento in cui si ridimensiona il disco per fare spazio a ubuntu, ci siano meno probabilità di trovare dati in fondo al disco, cosa che ridurrebbe la possibilità di ridimensionamento
<glpiana> Guest89142, come farlo? se è ancora come una volta vai nelle proprietà dell'unità C o D o quello che è la lettera dell'unità che vuoi ridimensionare e tra gli strumenti dovresti trovare defrag o deframmenta
<Guest5195> Ciao ragazzi, ho installato lubuntu e ora però devo reinstallare windows perché mi serve un programma che su virtualbox non gira troppo bene. Quando vado a reinstalllarlo però anche se dal bios imposto la chiavette come preferenza prima, mi avvia una schermata di ubuntu dove mi chiede di fare test di memoria o cose così...Sono disperato!!!
<glpiana> Guest5195, l'installazione di windows non è argomento di questo canale. il fatto che arrivi comunque a grub vuol dire che la chiavetta non va bene o che il pc non supporta avvio da usb
<Guest5195> ma ho installato lubuntu su quella chiavetta con quel computer
<glpiana> Guest5195, quindi? io manco sapevo dell'esistenza di windows su chiavetta usb
<Guest5195> basta mettere la iso su una chiavetta e scriveranno un qualsiasi burner. Ora non capisco più come fare però!
<glpiana> Guest5195, non è comunque argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> !windows | Guest5195
<ubot-it> Guest5195: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest5195> che vergogna
<glpiana> O.o
<Guest89142> glpiana,quindi faccio la deframmentazione,entro in live da usb con ubuntu e poi creo una partizione? con gparted?
<Guest89142> mi conviene fare così?
<Guest89142> o devo partizionare da windows stesso?
<glpiana> Guest89142, la partizione la crei in fase di installazione senza dover avviare precedentemente gparted
<glpiana> Guest89142, mi raccomando, scegli di affiancare a windows, non di sostituire o di usare tutto il disco, se no... ciao ciao windows!!!
<Guest89142> Ah tu dici di farlo fare in automatico?
<glpiana> Guest89142, puoi fare quello che preferisci. io non dico nulla anche perchè non so quali siano le tue conoscenze
<Guest89142> io volevo invece creare manualmente una partizione non allocata e poi scegliere manualmente di metterlo là...
<Guest89142> ma non sò come fare
<glpiana> Guest89142, in fase di installazione vai su partizionamento manuale
<glpiana> sulla guida c'è scritto
<Nexus6> Buongiorno a tutti, posso chiedere qui un consiglio su quale chiavetta usb utilizzare per installare ubuntu da utilizzare poi principalmente su pc portatile con porte usb 3.0?
<Nexus6> Intendo dire che vorrei installare ubuntu sulla chiavetta in modo da tenerlo sempre a disposizione ovunque mi trovi
<glpiana> Nexus6, che grande varietà di chiavette usb hai a disposizione?
<Nexus6> non ne ho, vorrei comprarne una da 64 gb e vorrei un consiglio su quale sia la migliore in termini di prestazioni
<Nexus6> diciamo un buon compromesso tra prezzo e velocità visto che necessariamente essendo installato su disco esterno il SO risulterebbe un po lento in termini di reattività
<glpiana> Nexus6, allora non sei sul canale adatto, sorry
<glpiana> Nexus6, prova su #ubuntu-it-chat ma non ti assicuro risposte serie
<Nexus6> ok, potresti dirmi dove sarebbe il caso di chiedere? grazie
<Guest89142> glpiana io vorrei semplicemente dividere il mio disco c in due e lasciare una parte non allocata...con g parted si può fare?
<Nexus6> grazie mille
<glpiana> Guest89142, certo, ma se il tuo scopo è poi installare, fallo direttamente in fase di installazione
<Guest89142> in fase di installazione posso decidere quanto spazio utilizzare per lo swap e quanto spazio dedicare al nuovo disco?
<Bencar> Salve
<glpiana> Guest89142, certo, ma continuo a non capire perchè chiedi queste cose invece di leggere la guida, dove tutto è spiegato per bene
<glpiana> Guest89142, dimmi, perchè?
<Guest89142> perchè una volta ho avuto problemi ad affiancare automaticamente windows,perdendo tutto...ho portato il pc in assistenza chiedendo di lasciare una parte di disco vuoto...così ho risolto alla perfezione!
<Guest89142> per questo vorrei una partizione non allocata per procedere come nel mio vecchio pc
<glpiana> Guest89142, vabbè, io non vedo che vantaggio ci sia a usare gparted due volte. ma se preferisci ridimensionare da windows perchè la coa ti da più sicurezza, liberissimo di farlo, visto che già hai avuto problemi
<glpiana> Guest89142, comuqnue io ti dico: fatti un backup dei dati prima
<Guest89142> volevo solo appunto un consiglio da parte tua...ed è questa sicurezza che mi manca,per fare tutto su un pc nuovo...non sono tanto esperto!
<Guest89142> cmq adesso entro in live da ubuntu e provo a fare tutto direttamente dall'installazione
<UbiUser> Ciao a tutti, non riesco ad applicare i drivers proprietari su Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<UbiUser> Qualche volontario?
<UbiUser> @gurnemanz puoi aiutami?
<gurnemanz> Sto cercando io stesso aiuto. Ho acceeso il pc e non è più in grado di attivare la connessione wifi. Non so come fare a riattivarla
<Guest47229> ragazzi sto installando ubuntu ed ho deciso di f
<ExPBoy> ?
<Guest47229> ho deciso di affiancarlo a windows ma non so quanto spazio dedicare a ubuntu senza intralciare i file di windows e creare problemi
<Guest47229> mando la screenshot
<Guest47229> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Qi9HnFDITpmpq3TFlJQT
<Guest47229> come mi consigliate?
<Guest47229> ho 500 gb di hd
<Guest47229> c e qualcuno che mi risponde
<Guest47229> ragazziii
<Guest47229> per favore o non posso procedere
<gurnemanz> Non mi funziona il wireless (abilita wifi risulta grigio, quindi non attivabile)
<akis24> sera
<gurnemanz> ho un problema con il wireless che non risulta attivabile sul mio pc. ieri sera era andato tutto bene, il pc si è apparentemente spento normalmente. ora sono nelle canne. cosa posso fare?
<ciao> ragazzi avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<ciao> c e qualcuno che risponde
<Uzzi> vorrei realizzare su una macchina linux un file server misto(x client linux,client winzoz e client web) che però si autentichi su un server ldap esterno.Chi mi può suggerire qualche howto?
<glpiana> Uzzi, prova a vedere qui anche se è vecchiotta. magari trovi spunti http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openldap-server.html
<pazzoide> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi dà una mano con un HD usb esterno ntfs che non viene rilevato correttamente? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9216316/
<cristian_c> pazzoide, 3 TB?
<pazzoide> sì
<cristian_c> pazzoide, perché hai usato una tabella gpt?
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<pazzoide> era così quando l'ho comprato, poi, connesso a un pc windows... l'ho riempito
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano assai
<cristian_c> pazzoide, le gpt le usano per i dischi interni, per installarci i nuovi winz
<cristian_c> su uefi
<pazzoide> mmm forse è un disco reciclato... l'ho comprato usato
<pazzoide> immagino non si possa cambiare la tabella senza formattare, vero?
<chripto> salve
<chripto> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<oldman> salve
<chripto> ho necessita di creare un utente con privilegi di root e poi eliminare quello che gia esisteva, come posso farlo da terminale?
<oldman> come creo un lanciatore sulla 14.10
<cristian_c> pazzoide, è una tabella gpt, quindi presumo che né fdisk né gparted la leggano
<pazzoide> parted la vede
<pazzoide> credo..
<chripto> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<chripto> capisco
<pazzoide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9216489/
<acer> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu su un nuovo acer...ho eseguito tutto passo passo,ma alla fine dell'installazione,al riavvio,parte windows e non ho la possibilità di scegliere sistema operativo...
<acer> ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> chripto, a che pro tutto ciò?
<pazzoide> leggi qui acer http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pazzoide> ci sono passato anche io :P
<chripto> sto facendo un test, come mai vi interessa il motivo??
<cristian_c> pazzoide, infatti parted la vede
<cristian_c> pazzoide, ma non ho capito, che devi fare?
<acer> ok...quindi è questo il problema secondo te?
<pazzoide> semplicemente montarla, ma in /etc/fstab non ho capito che partizione devo inserire... mi dà "sdb" ma senza numero non me la legge
<jester-> !uefi | acer segui recupero del boot loader
<ubot-it> acer segui recupero del boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> chripto, se dobbiamo seguire utenti con fisime, meglio concentrarsi su quelli con problemi reali
<acer> ero arrivato anch'io a questa guida,ma avevo paura di combinare casino
<jester-> acer: se segui passo passo non fai casini, o convoca un esorcista
<pazzoide> ah ho capito cristian_c il numero della partizione è scritto sotto.... my bad
<pazzoide> non sono pratico di parted :P
<acer> porca miseria...non sapevo di questa guida
<acer> :(
<cristian_c> pazzoide, aspetta
<acer> a quanto pare allora l'ho già combinato il casino
<chripto> ascolta, questa e la terza o quarta volta che vi scrivo, il mio problema ve lo ho esposto ogni volta visto che volevate sapere il perche e ogni volta non mi avete dato alcuna soluzione, vi chiedo ora un semplice aiuto, se devo stare ogni volta a spiegarvi tutto quello che sto passando col pc ci passo le giornate intere in chat senza risolvere e per
<chripto> dendo tempo prezioso di lavoro
<pazzoide> 'spetto
<cristian_c> !chat | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<acer> io ho creato una partizione ext4 dove ho messo ubuntu e una swap...
<acer> ma non parte nulla..
<cristian_c> chripto, come faccio io a sapere qual è il tuo problema
<chripto> perfetto....mi aiutate? Come posso creare un utente con privilegi di root e poi eliminare quello gia esistente?
<cristian_c> chripto, è tua cura ricordarlo all'interlocutore, a maggior ragione se non ci hai mai parlato
<jester-> !pazienza | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<chripto> non voglio spiegarvi il mio problema, avrei bisogno che mi rispondeste semplicemente alla domanda
<jester-> chripto: e aggiungo che solitamente chi assiste ruba tempo al proprio lavoro
<acer> jester...
<acer> ho sbagliato ad installarlo in questo modo?
<jester-> chripto: allora puoi anche uscire e rivolgerti altrove
<chripto> ascolti, non sto mettendo in dubbio il lavoro di nessuno, la mia domanda tecnica era cosi difficile?
<acer> non c'è un modo per farlo partire ugualmente?
<jester-> acer: se non sistema il boot loader non puo partire
<jester-> chripto: si ma quale domanda
<cristian_c> pazzoide, il disco usato che hai acquistato era vuoto?
<cristian_c> pazzoide, o c'erano i dati del vecchio proprietario?
<chripto> la ripeto per la terza volta: come si fa a creare un utente con privilegi di root e poi cancellare un utente root che gia prima esisteva?
<chripto> tutto da terminale
<pazzoide> mi pare fosse vuoto... forse l'ho formattato, ma non ricordo
<jester-> chripto: lo fai da gestione utenti
<acer> cioè visto che ormai ho proceduto in questo modo...in quella parte di disco dove ho messo ubuntu quindi non c'è niente? E quindi dovrei rifare tutto?
<cristian_c> acer, dove hai installato il grub?
<cristian_c> acer, è un pc con uefi, giusto?
<jester-> cristian_c: ha sicuro uefi
<acer> si ma l'ho scoperto adesso
<acer> :(
<chripto> posso farlo solo da terminale, ho bisogno della sintassi giusta per dare i comandi da terminale
<chripto> adduser ....
<pazzoide> chripto sudo adduser <username> sudo
<cristian_c> pazzoide, quel comando aggiunge l'utente al gruppo sudo
<chripto> il sudo finale gli concede i privilegi di root??
<cristian_c> pazzoide, nel senso che può utilizzare sudo
<jester-> chripto: perchè farlo cpn la gui non va bene? per dargli i privilegi di root o devi anche aggiungere al gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> pazzoide, non è che è un utente root
<acer> tramite windows ho ridotto il volume C e poi ho creato la parte swap ed ext4 dove ho messo ubuntu
<acer> non ho seguito la guida per uefi
<chripto> non posso accedere alla gui....login infinito
<pazzoide> ah scusate
<pazzoide> avevo capito male
<acer> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare per favore?
<chripto> devo clonare l'utente root gia' esistente
<cristian_c> acer, avevo letto una discussione in cui si parlava dell'utilità di ridurre la partizione windows da windows
<cristian_c> chripto, non risolvi in quel modo
<chripto> non ho ben capito pero' come devo fare, quali sono i comandi per creare un utente amministratore? E quali per cancellare poi un utente amministratore?
<cristian_c> !comandi | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<acer> e quindi?
<cristian_c> acer, prima di tutto vorrei vedere le partizioni
<cristian_c> acer, avvia una live
<acer> ok
<acer> un secondo
<jester-> !ripristino | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> pazzoide, utilizza gdisk
<cristian_c> pazzoide, però magari c'è un modo per montare questo disco
<pazzoide> credo di esserci riuscito
<cristian_c> pazzoide, io leggo che vengono montati
<cristian_c> ma se vediamo un dmesg | tail è meglio
<chripto> Ho gia' provato ogni sorta di soluzione, ma nulla che vada bene per il mio caso, grazie per l'interesse da me non richiesto, per l'ennesima volta non mi siete stati d'aiuto, grazie comunque a tutti, ciao
<cristian_c> chripto, magari anche capire a cosa servono i comandi ti aiuta, eh
<chripto> chiedevo devi semplici comandi, grazie comunque
<cristian_c> altrimenti vai a caso
<cristian_c> chripto, ti ho dato i comandi
<chripto> non li ho visti...ho visto solo dei link a guide generiche
<cristian_c> chripto, no, sono le guide con tutti i comandi
<cristian_c> utenti, ecc..
<pazzoide> riesco a vederlo cristian_c ho cambiato le impostazioni in /etc/fstab con la partizione suggerita nella schermata di parted, ora è montato ti posto $ dmesg
<jester-> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/user-add.html
<cristian_c> pazzoide, ok
<cristian_c> pazzoide, ti consiglio di fare un backup dei dati, e rifare la tabella
<cristian_c> se  non sono tanti
<pazzoide> solo un tera :P
<cristian_c> pazzoide, scegliendo ms-dos come tabella
<cristian_c> lol
<chripto> jester- se avessi seguito il discorso ti saresti accorto che mi servono i comandi testuali per il terminale
<pazzoide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9216770/ <- dmesg
<chripto> comunque nelle guide non si parla di utente di root
<chripto> quindi inutili
<acer1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qEeemiO0SXSLci1hcKWK
<acer1> queste sono le partizioni
<acer1> cristian_c
<jester-> chripto: non esiste utente root
<jester-> esiste un utente che con sudo amminstra coi poteri di root
<chripto> perfetto! voglio quello!!
<chripto> sapete dirmi come crearlo?
<jester-> chripto: adduser sticass
<jester-> adduser sticass sudo
<acer1> ragazzi e- dalle due che provo...
<chripto> il sudo finale lo rende amministratore?
<acer1> potete darmi una mano...
<cristian_c> acer1, se sei in live, avvia gparted
<pazzoide> grazie cmq cristian_c se trovo un altro hd da un tera backuppo e riformatto con la tabella giusta >=) ciao ciao
<acer1> fatto
<cristian_c> pazzoide, beh, non ho fatto niente
<pazzoide> ma sei cmq stato gentile e disponibile, qualità rara oggidì
<acer1> ti ho mandato la screen cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<jester-> acer1: se non usi il tool non risolvi
<acer1> vorrei sapere quale tool
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> acer1, boot repair, credo
<umpkket> buongiorno. è la prima volta che partecipo alla chat e non sono molto pratica di ubuntu. dunque vi chiedo scusa se le mie domande saranno imprecise.
<chripto> bene, pare le mie domande siano troppo difficili....mah
<acer1> non e nemmeno mio il pc...non vorrei combinare casini
<jester-> !uefi | acer1
<ubot-it> acer1: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> acer1: le guide vanno lette e sguite
<umpkket> posso chiedervi delle info su drivers e scanner?
<acer1> ok jester...sarei disposto a fare tutto da capo...ma rispondimi solo a questa domanda...quel che ho fatto e inutile o no...come cancello tutto ed elimino tutte le partizioni create cc.
<cristian_c> !chiedi | umpkket
<ubot-it> umpkket: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<acer1> scusate per gli accenti ma ho la tastiera in inglese
<umpkket> ok scusate! sto cercando il driver per lo scanner epson perfection u1240. sapete dirmi se c'è e dove trovarlo? ho trovato una lista dei drivers ma non c'è
<cristian_c> umpkket, un secondo
<acer1> jester
<jester-> umpkket: tipo printer?
<cristian_c> acer1, se è un pc con uefi, immagino sia a 64 bit, quindi installa in uefi mode  seguendo attentamente la guida uefi
<jester-> umpkket: è una multi?
<jester-> acer1: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<cristian_c> Perfection 1240U 	USB 	0x04b8/0x010b 	Complete 	overseas version of the GT-7700U 	epson2 (1.0.124) 	sane-epson2
<cristian_c> umpkket, risulta pienamente supportato da sane
<umpkket> è solo scanner a cui si può aggiungere lo sviluppatore di negativi.
<umpkket> cristian_c dove posso trovare questi drivers?
<umpkket> ah ok scusa.
<cristian_c> umpkket, è già integrato il supporto
<umpkket> ...cosa vuoldire che è già integrato? scusa ma sono ignorante in materia
<jester-> acer1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI controlla se secure boot è disattivato poi segui Riparazione bootloader
<cristian_c> umpkket, che dovrebbe già funzionare, senza scaricare altre cose
<umpkket> ok. provo. vi ringrazio!!! buona serata
<cristian_c> umpkket, ma non l'hai provato ancora?
<umpkket> guarda l'ho appena preso (usato). ho inserito il cd x installazione ma è solo per WIN e MAC allora sono andata alla ricerca dei drivers.
<cristian_c> umpkket, ovviamente il cd non contiene driver per linux
<cristian_c> umpkket, anzi, quasi nessun cd di nessun hardware contiene driver per linux
<cristian_c> umpkket, visto che riguarda 1% circa di utenza pc
<jester-> anche meno
<cristian_c> lol
<umpkket> certo, immaginavo, lho fatto di default e poi cho pensato (il pc non è mio ma in prestito). ok. ho provato a fare una scansione ma non parte.
<cristian_c> umpkket, spiega che programma hai usato
<cristian_c> umpkket, e 'non parte' non basta come descrizione di ciò che accade
<umpkket> aha, come non detto. ho trovato simple scan. ora funziona. scusate se vho fatto perdere tempomaproprio me ne intendo poco. grazie a tutti e buonaserata!
<LDO_DEVELOPER> prova
<LDO_DEVELOPER> c'è qulcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | LDO_DEVELOPER
<ubot-it> LDO_DEVELOPER: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LDO_DEVELOPER> sto lavorando con ubuntu server 14.04 LTS, ho cercato di disabilitare il timeout del grub per evitare che esso parta, ma se per caso quando accendo il serve si interrompe nei primi 5 secondi allora il grub sembra andare in una sorta di recovery mode dove non va più avanti a meno che non venga selezionato a mano una scelta
<jester-> LDO_DEVELOPER: e come hai disabilitato
<LDO_DEVELOPER> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<LDO_DEVELOPER> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<LDO_DEVELOPER> GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"
<LDO_DEVELOPER> ho settato questi 3 parametri
<jester-> LDO_DEVELOPER: GRUB_TIMEOUT=0  o 1 #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"  GRUB_DEFAULT=0   che sarebbe la prima voce in lista
<jester-> è  GRUB_TIMEOUT=  che fa il tempo di attesa
<jester-> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 se scomentata fa vedere i lmenu
<jester-> LDO_DEVELOPER: dopo le modifiche: sudo update-grub
<LDO_DEVELOPER> si
<LDO_DEVELOPER> ho fatto anche grub-dkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg per essere propio sicuro
<LDO_DEVELOPER> proprio*
<jester-> LDO_DEVELOPER: magari facevi anche una capriola
<LDO_DEVELOPER> c'è da dire che funziona normalmente l'auto boot, ma se c'è un blackout e nei primi 5 secondi di un boot, lui riparte e va un questo menu...
<jester-> LDO_DEVELOPER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9218058/ invece di 10 metti 0 o 1
<jester-> e dai sudo updategrub senza capriole
<LDO_DEVELOPER> già provato
<jester-> ccontrolla bene che è quello che configura
<jester-> LDO_DEVELOPER: comunque se il pc non è sveglio impiega si qualche secondo a caricare il menu
<LDO_DEVELOPER> sembra propio un menu diveso
<LDO_DEVELOPER> le opzioni di questo menu sono ("ubuntu","opzioni avanzate per ubuntu", "system setup") diveso dal elenco di "partizioni-so"
<LDO_DEVELOPER> forse settando qualcosa nel menu list
<LDO_DEVELOPER> in poche parole ubuntu dice al grub che non si è spento bene
<LDO_DEVELOPER> forse c'è un modo per capire quando il sistema operativo si è spento male?
<acer> ragazzi come faccio a disattivare il secure boot
<acer> ?
<acer> il mio pc nelle impostazioni della bios/boot non me lo fa fare!
<acer> ci siete?
<cybernova> acer, il secure boot si disattiva solo da uefi
<cybernova> o da bios come ti fa comodo chiamarlo
<pio33> salve ho un porblema con le cuffie,praticamente le cuffie funzionano solo se le inserisco nel pc prima di accenderlo..altrimenti poi non vanno e l'audio continua ad uscire dagli altoparlanti del pc
<cristian_c> pio33, forse è il jack sensing
<pio33> cioè xD
<cristian_c> pio33, in pratica dovrebbe essere un circuito
<cristian_c> che rileva la presenza della cuffia ed esclude gli altoparlanti dall'output
<pio33> e come dovrei fare per risolvere?
<cristian_c> pio33, qual è il pc?
<pio33> hp 655
<cristian_c> ce ne sono vari, della serie
<cristian_c> pio33, apri un terminale
<pio33> si
<cristian_c> pio33, ok
<cristian_c> pio33, digita: sudo lshw
<daftpunk> raga sto installando ubuntu a mio cugino non ricordo una cosa
<cristian_c> pio33, e poi digita anche: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3tzGkf0S0yZtMsqD0Z7A
<cristian_c> daftpunk, il cugino è d'accordo?
<daftpunk> si tranquillo
<daftpunk> ho mandato la foto della mia situazione
<daftpunk> cosa metto in Device per l installazione del boot loader?
<pio33> cristian_c devo mandarti lo screen su pastebin ?
<cristian_c> daftpunk, beh, spero che tu gliel'abbia almeno fatto provare in live
<cristian_c> daftpunk, vedo una partizione efi
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftpunk> e quindi
<daftpunk> lo so,ho windows 8
<daftpunk> devo eliminarla?
<daftpunk> cristian_c
<sacha85> Ciao a tutti qualvuno può aiutarmi ?
<daftpunk> ragazziiiii
<cristian_c> !pazienza | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> daftpunk, il grub in sda
<daftpunk> cosa?
<cristian_c> <daftpunk> cosa metto in Device per l installazione del boot loader?
<daftpunk> ahhh
<cristian_c> daftpunk, così ho trovato più o meno nella guida all'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> se avevi un po' di pazienza e aspettavi
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<daftpunk> sda 1 o sda 7 dove ho messo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> daftpunk, il grub in sda
<cristian_c> daftpunk, devi formattare sda7?
<pio33> description: Notebook
<pio33>     product: HP 655 Notebook PC (H5L08EA#ABZ)
<pio33>     vendor: Hewlett-Packard
<pio33>     version: 0884120000005B10002600010
<pio33>     serial: 5CB2512B8N
<cristian_c> !paste | pio33
<ubot-it> pio33: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9219593/
<cristian_c> Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI
<Innerina1> Come si può cancellare una cartella con uno spazio nel nome file da root nel cestino?
<Innerina1> Come si scrive lo spazio in quel caso da terminale?
<cristian_c> pio33, cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZZ4k5UzAS6e2nJOIYPWK
<daftpunk> c e scritto cosi
<cristian_c> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9219685/
<daftpunk> cristian_c
<cristian_c> daftpunk, ehm, 'In questa guida viene mostrato come installare Ubuntu su un supporto USB (hard disk o pendrive). '
<cristian_c> daftpunk, tu dove volevi installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> io ho letto sda, e dubito che sia un disco usb
<daftpunk> lo so ma ci sono ben sette sda
<cristian_c> ata wdc bla bla bla
<cristian_c> daftpunk, no, ce n'è solo uno di disco sda
<cristian_c> daftpunk, e non mi pare sia usb
<cristian_c> daftpunk, quindi stai leggendo una guida per installare su usb volendo installare su un disco interno?
<cristian_c> (non usb)
<cristian_c> Codec: Realtek ALC269VC
<daftpunk> il fatto e che e la seconda volta che provo ad installare con questa efi uefi ecc e non parte ubuntu all avvio
<cristian_c> pio33, ok
<cristian_c> daftpunk, ok, ma non capisco perché mi hai mostrato quella guida
<cristian_c> (che non c'entra niente)
<daftpunk> quindi lascio la sda 1
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> daftpunk, ehm, 'In questa guida viene mostrato come installare Ubuntu su un supporto USB (hard disk o pendrive). '
<cristian_c> daftpunk, non ho capito, mi hai chiesto dove installare il grub e ti ho risposto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> daftpunk, il grub in sda
<cristian_c> daftpunk, cioè come da prima immagine: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3tzGkf0S0yZtMsqD0Z7A
<daftpunk> lascia perdere
<cristian_c> lol
<daftpunk> scusa ma perche hai evidenziato il fatto che avevo una partizione efi?
<cristian_c> daftpunk, se non sei soddisfatto dei consigli, puoi utilizzare altre risorse
<daftpunk> no...il fatto e che sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> daftpunk, ti ho soltanto detto dove installare il grub, visto che lo avevi domandato
<cristian_c> ora lo sai
<daftpunk> ma era giusto il procedimento?
<daftpunk> e le partizioni ecc?
<cristian_c> daftpunk, spiegami il procedimento
<cristian_c> perché pensavo il tuo unico dubbio fosse dove installare il grub
<daftpunk> sto installando ubuntu ed oggi già avevo provato a fare tutto,ma alla fine dell'installazione non partiva ubuntu!
<daftpunk> ora sto rifacendo tutto!
<cristian_c> daftpunk, allora utilizza boot repair
<pio33> cristian_c nel frattempo mi puoi dire cosa devo fare io ora?
<cristian_c> pio33, sto guardando
<pio33> a,ok scusa xD
<krabador> pio33, ieri sera hai detto che funzionava tutto
<krabador> ti ho fatto modificare un file .conf
<krabador> hai riavviato, ed hai detto che andava tutto bene
<cristian_c> pio33, http://askubuntu.com/questions/518509/hda-realtek-and-auto-sensing-disable
<cristian_c> proprio quel codec
<pio33> si andava tutto ben,ma oggi ho acceso il pc
<pio33> e non andava piu
<pio33> cioè funziona tutto solo se accendo il pc con le cuffie gia collegate
<krabador> pio33, fai un pastebin del file
<krabador> pio33, sudo gedit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-headphones.conf
<krabador> !pastebin | pio33
<ubot-it> pio33: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9219990/
<cristian_c> pio33, soltanto le cuffie?
<pio33> si,in pratica se le ho gia collegate quando accendo il pc funziona tutto correttamente (come ieri)se invece le collego dopo l'audio esce dagli altoparlanti e non dalle cuffie
<krabador> pio33, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1010818
<pio33> scusa l'ignoranza,ma cosa dovrei fare? xD
<krabador> capire che è un bug che affligge la scheda, ancora non risolto
<pio33> a lol xD beh grazie di tutto :D
<krabador> pio33, puoi provare rimuovendo pulseaudio
<krabador> sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<krabador> riavviare
<krabador> se il volume non sembra opportuno, apri il terminale, e lo regoli con alsamixer
<pio33> ok,ma se non si risolve niente posso lasciare cosi oppure devo reinstallare pulseaudio?
<soroush> Come posso scaricare e installare il kernel realtime? https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ubuntu/realtime/+index dice che non ho il permesso per accedere perchè è privato
<krabador> soroush, qui avrai supporto per il kernel stock
<krabador> soroush, di quale ubuntu?
<paolo_> buonasera!
<soroush> krabador: Addrittura il mio è ubuntu studio ma il kernel realtime dovrebbe essere per tutti gli ubuntu
<soroush> krabador: la guida e il link c'è nel sito di ubuntu.com
<krabador> soroush, il lowlatency , intendi
<soroush> krabador: Ho bisogno di hard realtime kernel! lowlatency non funziona per me!
<krabador> soroush, puoi rispondere, su che versione di ubuntu?
<soroush> krabador: Il kernel realtime viene mantenuto da Alessio Igor borgani
<soroush> krabador: 14.10
<krabador> soroush, nessuno dei 2 ppa , nella guida funziona ancora
<pio33> non si è risolto niente xD ora non si sente nemmeno l'audio normalmente xD
<krabador> pio33, apri alsamixer e controlla tutte le voci
<soroush> krabador: ossia non abbiamo kernel realtime per linux
<soroush> :(
<krabador> pio33, se non lo fai
<krabador> pio33, non puoi sapere i livelli, o se qualcosa è in mute
<krabador> soroush, la pagina del wiki fa riferimento a risorse non piu' attive, ubuntu non ha nel repository kernel realtime
<krabador> nel repository della 14.10
<soroush> krabador: che tristezza
<soroush> krabador: grazie mille krabador
<krabador> soroush, di niente
<krabador> soroush, prova, della 14.10 , il lowlatency
<soroush> krabador: ma il lowlatency funzionava come windows 7!
<krabador> soroush, ma hai provato il 3.16, lowlatency , dell'ultima ubuntu?
<soroush> krabador: Nel programma avevo sleep(8) e qualche volte faceva aspettare il processo critico per più di 100ms
<pio33> krabador io non ne capisco molto in questo alsamixer..come faccio a postarti lo screen?
<krabador> pio33, premi stamp
<krabador> !image | pio33
<ubot-it> pio33: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<soroush> krabador: Ho provato l'ultimo release del ubuntustudio il kernel lowlatency forse l'errore mio era quello che il programma è in java
<soroush> krabador: ma ho paura di scrivere in c++ ed avere lo stesso problema! Ormai sto pensando di raspberrypi, arduino  e... ma non so se fossero la soluzione definitiva
<krabador> sonne, alessio igor, sembra non faccia piu' nulla da anni
<pio33> krabador https://imgur.com/PkxSPHx
<krabador> pio33, premi f6
<krabador> seleziona la scheda
<krabador> seleziona poi , lo vedi nella schermata, la schermata degli output
<krabador> soroush, stai usando anche adesso ubuntu studio ?
<pio33> per sbaglio ho cliccato m e ora al centro non c'è piu 00 ma MM come devo fare a rimetterlo come prima xD?
<soroush> krabador: Ora no!
<fabio_cc> pio33, di nuovo m
<soroush> krabador: Sul mio portatile lubuntu però
<krabador> soroush, se rientri qui con ubuntu studio , si possono fare un paio di prove
<soroush> krabador: sarebbe una buona idea ma l'avevo fatto la settimana scorsa ecco perchè ora sto facendo la domanda qui
<krabador> soroush, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/UtopicUnicorn/WhiteBoardSpecs#Linux_RT
<pio33> krabador comunque io clicco su f6 mi escono 3 schede..pero su qualsiasi che clicco  non mi esce niente D:
<krabador> pio33, fa screenshot della schermata di selezione delle schede
<krabador> pio33, dopo aver selezionato una delle voci, come ti dicevo prima, selezioni la schermata degli output ?
<pio33> https://imgur.com/URoiceL  come faccio a selezionare la schermata degli output..scusa ma io non ci capisco niente   >.<
<soroush> krabador: era molto utile! Grazie! Ormai devo pensare ad un altra soluzione! Ma non era possibilie assegnare un core di CPU esclusivamente a un programma! Se non fosse possibile forse raspberrypi non risolvera il problema perchè anche esso ha tanti altri processi che possono rompere
<soroush> le scatole
<krabador> soroush, dipende da come devi lavorare
<krabador> pio33, seleziona la voce 0
<krabador> pio33, poi premi f3
<pio33> non succede niente
<krabador> pio33, screen
<bek933> ciao ho un problema ho avviato una macchina virtuale con windows 7 ma non mi legge le periferiche usb che collego. come posso risolvere questo problema?
<krabador> bek933, che software stai usando per la macchina virtuale?
<pio33> https://imgur.com/H2yB8ZX
<krabador> pio33, ripremi f6, seleziona la seconda voce , delle 2 uguali, dall'alto
<krabador> pio33, premi poi f3
<soroush> krabador: e quello che non lo so! sinceramente adesso nel chatroom ardiuno mi hanno fatto ricordare dell'interrupt! Spero di non dover scrivere un kernel module
<pio33> krabador non succede niente D:
<krabador> pio33, screen
<bek933> krabador virtualbox
<pio33> https://imgur.com/H2yB8ZX è uguale a quello di prima u.u
<krabador> pio33, hai mandato , prima , sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer ?
<krabador> pio33, no, hai mandato lo stesso link
<krabador> rifallo, per favore
<fabio_cc> pio33, devi specificare se lo hai installato da repository o dal deb preso da https://www.virtualbox.org/
<fabio_cc> scusa, non pio33
<krabador> pio33, alsamixer, f6, seleazioni la voce contrassegnata come 1, f3, e screen
<fabio_cc> era per bek933
<krabador> !virtualbox | bek933
<ubot-it> bek933: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<krabador> bek933, vanno installati degli addon, trovi tutto sul sito virtualbox
<bek933> ok ora provo grazie!
<pio33> https://imgur.com/p0FLAk1
<krabador> pio33, hai il master a 0
<krabador> non ci sono molte possibilità di sentire
<pio33> lel,come si fa ad aumentare?
<krabador> pio33, vediamo se sai indovinare
<krabador> :)
<krabador> pio33, ti ci metti sopra con i tasti freccia, e dallo screenshot già ci sei, poi usi freccia iin alto
<krabador> e lui alza
<pio33> a okok,lo so sembro un ritardato xD
<pio33> dopo di che?
<krabador> pio33, con esc premi salva, ma alza il pcm, e abbassa un po' headphone,e speaker
<krabador> altrimenti vai in distorsione
<pio33> >.<  l'audio non si sente lo stesso
<krabador> pio33, fa vedere lo screen
<pio33> https://imgur.com/25WzFsH
<krabador> pio33, premi esc nel terminale
<pio33> poi?
<krabador> pio33, se per audio intendi un video su youtube
<krabador> nel browser già aperto
<krabador> va chiuso e riaperto
<krabador> per testare
<krabador> altrimenti devi riavviare
<pio33> ok provo a riavviare,comunque una cosa che ho notato è che ora non c'è piu la barra del volume sulla barra di ubuntu in alto a destra
<krabador> quello era pulseaudio
<pio33> a,ok scusa ma io è da 2 giorni che ho installato ubutnu xD quindi non ci capisco molto
<bek933> ho provato a aggiornare virtual box come mi avete consigliato purtroppo senza successo. sulla guida invece non riesco a mettere nel terminale i comandi mi dice che non li trova!!
<krabador> bek933, /j #vbox
<krabador> chiedi direttamente a loro
<bek933> krabador like
<krabador> :)
<hiei1983> ciao
<hiei1983> sapete come posso provare a mappare un vecchio adattatore usb-ps1/ps2?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | hiei1983
<ubot-it> hiei1983: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<hiei1983> volevo far fungere su linux la chitarra di guitar hero ps2 con frets on fire
<hiei1983> ma non la riconosce ovviamente
<hiei1983> il device dovrebbe chiamarsi Twin_USB_Joystick
<pio33> nada
<pio33> non si sente
<krabador> pio33, terminale, gnome-alsamixer
<krabador> screenshot
<pio33> https://imgur.com/ARwlOSm
<krabador> pio33, speaker-test -c 2
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> pastebin
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9221075/
<krabador> pio33, incolla bene, nel terminale
<krabador> pio33, incolla bene, nel terminale speaker-test -c 2
<krabador> non -2
<pio33> ho incollato bene,ti copio tutto aspetta
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9221100/
<cristian_c> hiei1983, chi non la riconosce?
<krabador> pio33, aplay -l
<krabador> !pastebin | pio33
<ubot-it> pio33: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> pio33, lsmod | grep snd
<krabador> !pastebin | pio33
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9221149/
<pio33> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9221157/
<bek933> nella chat #vbox nessuno risponde
<fabio_cc> bek933, hai installato vbox dai repository o lo hai scaricato dal sito di virtualbox?
<hiei1983> cristian_c, linux ovviamente
<cristian_c> lol
<hiei1983> è un adattatore
<cristian_c> hiei1983, apri un terminale
<hiei1983> con 2 prese ps1
<hiei1983> ok
<cristian_c> hiei1983, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> hiei1983, e: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> hiei1983, pastebinna tutto
<hiei1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221231/
<pio33> em, ma krabador non c'è piu?
<bek933> fabio_cc dai repository
<fabio_cc> bek933, hai seguito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Configurazione_USB
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 068: ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor
<cristian_c> mi preoccupa quel 68
<bek933> fabio_cc si ma al primo tentativo di immette il comando mi dice che non esiste
<cristian_c>         |__ Port 4: Dev 68, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M
<hiei1983> come mai 68?
<fabio_cc> bek933, cat /etc/group | grep vbox     questo?
<krabador> pio33, sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc
<bek933> fabio_cc si
<krabador> pio33, ci incolli dentro il contenuto di questo link  http://pastie.org/pastes/9741252/text?key=qhb21bxoov8zmpxprqtx5a
<cristian_c> hiei1983, forse perché magari l'hai riconnesso un numero estremamente elevato di volte
<krabador> pio33, salvi
<fabio_cc> bek933, incolla su pastebin
<krabador> riavvii
<fabio_cc> !paste | bek933
<ubot-it> bek933: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> hiei1983, in ogni caso è riconosciuto l'adattatore
<hiei1983> e in che modo posso vedere se è mappabile?
<cristian_c> hiei1983, che cosa intendi, esattamente?
<bek933> fabio_c funziona anche col terminale windows? xk nel mio vbox c'e win7
<cristian_c> hiei1983, l'adattatore non è mappabile
<bek933> fabio_cc
<krabador> pio33, "il contenuto di questo link " significa che apri il link , copi quello che appare, lo incolli in gedit, salvi e riavvii
<cristian_c> hiei1983, è una cosa priva di senso, credo
<cristian_c> hiei1983, l'adattatore converte un certo input in un determinato output
<hiei1983> ah ecco, chiedevo perchè appunto n avevo capito...
<hiei1983> ok
<h_boyz> Buonasera, eccomi di nuovo col problema di java e flash che non mi funzionano (kubuntu14.10)
<cristian_c> hiei1983, che cosa devi fare?
<fabio_cc> bek933, i comandi devi darli sul sistema reale
<fabio_cc> bek933, anche quelli del wiki
<hiei1983> come accennavo prima è la chitarra wireless, nell'adattatore è messo quello che fa riconoscere la chitarra alla ps1 (e al pc, su win funziona)
<hiei1983> solo che la lucetta lampeggia
<hiei1983> di solito o è spenta o è accesa fissa
<pio33> krabador ok ora riavvio
<hiei1983> se trovo un pad ps1-2 poi lo provo con un pad tradizionale
<hiei1983> spe forse ora lo riconosce giusto
<hiei1983> controllo 1 sec
<bek933> fabio_cc stesso risultato mi dice file o directory non esistente
<pio33> grande funziona tutto
<fabio_cc> bek933, comunque prima di tutto installa le guest addition sul sistema virtuale, e poi l'extension pack giusto per la tua versione di virtualbox
<hiei1983> si ora funziona
<hiei1983> anche la chitarra ora
<pio33> l'unica cosa ora per aumentare e abbassare il volume,devo sempre aumentare/diminuire quello di master in alsamixer?
<bek933> fabio_cc aspe ricontrollando avevo messo un 'sudo' ke non c'entrava nulla. è andato adesso
<bek933> fabio_cc si l'extension pack l'ho già preso direttamente dal sito
<cristian_c> hiei1983, ok
<fabio_cc> bek933, ok quindi extension pack installato, bene
<fabio_cc> bek933, le guest addition nel win virtuale le hai messe?
<bek933> fabio_cc no dove le trovo?
<fabio_cc> bek933, dovrebbe essere menu dispositivi -> installare guest addition
<fabio_cc> bek933, sulla macchina virtuale con win
<bek933> fabio_cc ok perfetto l'ho trovato e scaricato
<fabio_cc> bek933, bene, adesso ci sono anche le guest addition
<fabio_cc> bek933, adesso posta l'output del comando di prima: cat /etc/group | grep vbox
<bek933> fabio_cc con foto intendi?
<fabio_cc> bek933, no testo
<fabio_cc> !paste | bek933
<ubot-it> bek933: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bek933> marco@marco-X550CL:~$ sudo cat /etc/goup | grep vbox
<bek933> [sudo] password for marco:
<bek933> cat: /etc/goup: File o directory non esistente
<bek933> marco@marco-X550CL:~$ cat /etc/group | grep vbox
<bek933> vboxusers:x:126:
<bek933> marco@marco-X550CL:~$ fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> bek933, meno male che ti ho detto di usare pastebin
<bek933> fabio_cc ok penso di non sapere come usare pastebin :D
<fabio_cc> bek933, è semplice, leggi:
<[Jano]> bek933: il risultato era corto *_°
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> bek933, comunque devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo vboxusers
<fabio_cc> bek933, dai il seguente comando: sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER
<bek933> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221582/
<fabio_cc> bek933, ok
<fabio_cc> bek933, se questo comando dovesse dare dell'output, metti su pastebin
<bek933> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221622/
<bek933> fabio_cc command not found
<fabio_cc> bek933, è usermod
<bek933> fabio_cc spiegati meglio
<fabio_cc> bek933, ma usa copia/incolla invece di scrivere a mano
<fabio_cc> bek933, hai scritto usermode invece di usermod
<bek933> fabio_cc eh lo so ho cominciato da poco col sistema mi ci devo ancora abitua. comando dato
<bek933> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221656/
<[Jano]> bek933: Prova così: "sudo useradd -G $USER vboxusers"
<fabio_cc> bek933, scusa io ti avevo dato sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER
<fabio_cc> bek933, da dove è uscito sudo usermod -G 126 -a $USER     ?
<bek933> fabio_cc quando scrivi vboxusers intendi sempre il mio numero user? sarebbe quel 126..
<bek933> fabio_cc quello che mi esce col primo comando
<bek933> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221719/
<[Jano]> bek933: Il comando corretto è "sudo useradd -G $USER vboxusers" e poi controlli con "groups | grep vboxusers", Ciao
<fabio_cc> bek933, dovresti esserti già aggiunto, per sicurezza dai per l'ultima volta: sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER
<fabio_cc> bek933, poi termina la sessione e accedi nuovamente, o al limite riavvia
<bek933> fabio_cc ok riavvio la macchina
<fabio_cc> bek933, quella reale, non la virtuale
<bek933> fabio_cc ricevuto! al riavvio dovrebbe sta ok?
<fabio_cc> bek933, dovrebbe andare, se no c'è da seguire il resto del wiki
<fabio_cc> bek933, sei fai presto sono ancora qui
<fabio_cc> ma fra poco vado
<bek933> fabio_cc ok
<fabio_cc> bek933, forse c'è da abilitare il controller usb nelle opzioni di virtualbox
<bek933> fabio_cc ci sono quasi il win della macchina sta a fa gli aggiornamenti di eva!!!
<fabio_cc> bek933, ok, se riesci nel frattempo vai nelle impostazioni, sezione USB e assicurati che controller USB e controller USB 2.0 siano abilitati
<bek933> fabio_cc si mi dice ke sono abilitati optical mouse e usb 2.0 uvc webcam
<fabio_cc> bek933, ok, prima invece non andavano, no?
<bek933> fabio_cc no mi usciva una x
<fabio_cc> bek933, ok, quindi adesso vanno
<bek933> fabio_cc perfetto thank you so much!
<fabio_cc> bek933, di nulla
<h_boyz> Buonasera! java e flash  non mi funzionano (kubuntu14.10), sono vari giorni che seguo guide e forum
<jester-> h_boyz: cosa hai installato
<h_boyz> Allora inizialmente i classici restricted e jre
<h_boyz> ma non andava, allora ho provato con l'installazione manuale
<jester-> di cosa
<h_boyz> java
<h_boyz> ma firefox ha il plugin nella lista
<h_boyz> però non funziona
<h_boyz> Scusa la grammatica, sono stanco
<jester-> h_boyz: e manuale ma come
<jester-> e cosa
<h_boyz> scaricato java dal sito, creato /usr/java/ decompresso e creato link simbolico in /lib/firefox-addons/plugin
<h_boyz> ho fatto casino?
<jester-> h_boyz: hai tolto le open?
<h_boyz> mi sa di no
<jester-> h_boyz: se non vanno hai fatto casino ma c'èp un ppa sicuro
<jester-> toglile
<h_boyz> correggimi se sbaglio sudo apt-get purge openjdk-*
<jester-> prova
<jester-> o dpkg --purge
<h_boyz> fatto col primo comando, come verifico cosa è rimasto?
<jester-> cosa ha fatto
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep java
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9222722/
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep jdk
<h_boyz> non da niente
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep open jvm
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep open openjdk
<h_boyz> neanche
<jester-> h_boyz: sperando che non hai fatto casino a mano
<jester-> h_boyz:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> h_boyz:  sudo apt-get update
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<h_boyz> ma, dovrebbe essere sufficiente rimuovere una cartella ed un collegamento per togliere quello che ho fatto,se vuoi provo
<h_boyz> 70%
<h_boyz> intanto che lavora....ma facendo add-apt-repository **** in che file vengono scritti /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<jester->  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<h_boyz> quale è dei due quello che conta? il secondo?
<h_boyz> P.s. Ha finito ma non funziona
<jester-> cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d  di vanno i ppa
<jester-> h_boyz: gia finito?
<jester-> ha scricato tutto di gia?
<h_boyz> si ha saricato ed installato
<jester-> h_boyz: chiuso  ff e riaperto?
<h_boyz> si
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-25
<jester-> allora hai fatto casino in buona fede perchè le oracle funzano hai fatto il test https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<h_boyz> si purtroppo
<jester-> vedi un po nella doc sul sito come si rimuovono le installate da manuale e poi reinstalli da apt
<h_boyz> provo
<h_boyz> tolto tutto ma se provo a reinstallare mi dice già alla versione più recente
<h_boyz> devo rimuovere e reinstallare?
<jester-> sudo apt-get  install --reinstall oracle-java8-installer
<h_boyz> niente da fare, ne firefox ne chrome
<jester-> non è che hai bloccato nel pannello java?
<jester-> guarda che c'è un pannello controllo java
<h_boyz> dove lo trovo
<jester-> guarda hai unity?
<h_boyz> kde plasma5
<jester-> guarda in impostazioni sistema
<jester-> h_boyz: o scrivi java nella ricrcca del menu
<h_boyz> l'ho dovuto far partire con kcmshell4 khtml_java_js
<h_boyz> ho messo abilita java globalmente sia in java che javascript ma niente
<jester-> h_boyz: le oracle sono sempre andate coe mi vanno nella kubuntu 14.10, avrai azzoppato qualcosa
<h_boyz> ho paura di si
<jester-> se non va nemmeno il flash
<h_boyz> ma hanno smesso di andare senza aver fatto nulla, almeno apparentemente
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> h_boyz: hai altri ppa nel sistema?
<h_boyz> si
<jester-> a parte pochissimi fanno danni
<jester-> cambiano qualch elib e sei fregato
<h_boyz> supponendo che il ripristino vada a buon fine, o che debba reinstallare il sistema.....quali mi consigli di tenere
<h_boyz> oppure, se mi occorre un software non incluso come lo installo?
<h_boyz> meglio che cerco le stringhe da aggiungere a sources.list?
<jester-> h_boyz: sono sempre pericolosi repo esterni
<jester-> a meno che si sappia l'affidabilità tipo le oracle
<h_boyz> tipo libreoffice o cose del genere meglio tenere gli ufficiali oppure i loro ppa
<jester-> libre è di serie
<jester-> una stabile non cambia ma le versioni del kernel e delle applicazioni a meno di fix per sicurezza o bug importanti
<h_boyz> ok, capito il concetto dei ppa.....ora provo il ripristino.
<h_boyz> Poi ti faccio sapere
<h_boyz> mi ritrovo settati anche tutti i ppa e il sources.list
<jester-> no li toglie
<jester-> i  sources lo rifà
<h_boyz> Si, Come appena installatu?
<jester-> e dovrai riabilitare parteners e indipendent
<h_boyz> Da rimettere anche i restricted ,er
<h_boyz> etc
<h_boyz> ho capito bene?
<jester-> sostituisce il sistema savando i dati
<h_boyz> ok, ho una chiavetta con kub14.10 a portata di mano,
<h_boyz> faccio subito e se ci sei ti racconto, altrimenti ti auguro buonanotte
<jester-> h_boyz: se poi hai la solita mint o majorana le puttanate sono 2
<h_boyz> OVVERO?
<h_boyz> ovvero?
<h_boyz> non le ho mai provate! Danno noie?
<jester-> ovvero danni da ppa e qualche tarocco andato male
<jester-> visto che mint è ubuntu taroccata
<jester-> e kajorana mint ritaroccata
<h_boyz> Capito, Majorana non saprei, ma di mint non parlano male!
<h_boyz> Ma mi fido :-)
<jester-> secondo te è meglio una femmina doc o un travo
<jester-> poi c'è chi paga per i travi
<h_boyz> Da buon toscano sempre doc
<h_boyz> anche docg se possibile
<h_boyz> Ora provo!
<h_boyz> Grazie per ora del supporto!
<glpiana> ola
<ShlomoNewman> Salve mi avete dato aiuto per i primi passi per intallazione Ubuntu. Ora l'ho fatta fare da un mio amico ma non rieco a farla partire.
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, spiega bene che succede all'avvio del pc
<ShlomoNewman> Mi compare GNU GRUB.... e poi mi da 4 opzioni *Ubuntu,Opzioni avanzate Ubuntu, Memory test (memtest86+) e Memory test
<ShlomoNewman> io ho scelto *Ubuntuma si blocca
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ok, quello è il bootloader. intanto dimmi: hai fatto fare l'installazione al tuo amico. non si è curato di vedere se il sistema si avviava?
<ShlomoNewman> ieri sera si era avviato. Ho chiuso poi da solo e forse ho sbagliato. Poi ho provato ad farlo partire da solo
<ShlomoNewman> Ad un certo punto compaio 4 puntini e se premo esc da "Stopping log initial device creation"
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, allora fai così, avvialo, al menu scegli la seconda voce, dal menu successivo scegli la prima voce che riporta "recovery" e aspetta il menu successivo
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, dimmi quando arrivi lì
<ShlomoNewman> mi da la possibilità di scegliere due recovery mode
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, scegli la prima in alto, come ti ho scritto sopra
<ShlomoNewman> mi compare un menù di ripristino
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, bene, scegli la voce "dpkg"
<ShlomoNewman> dice che se scelgo il file systme verrà montato etc
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, sì, è giusto
<ShlomoNewman> dice che è necessario scaricare 64,7 M. lo scaricamente richiede 8 min..
<ShlomoNewman> scarico?
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, il pc è in rete vero?
<ShlomoNewman> si
<glpiana> perfetto, procedi
<ShlomoNewman> non è andato o scritto s e return.. Mi da failed to fetch ed altro. poi ripristino dello stato originale del sistema Interruzione. Lettura dei pacchetti fatto completatto, premere invio
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, oki, premi invio
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, nel menu vedi "network"?
<ShlomoNewman> dice anche impossibile risolvere security.ubuntu.com
<ShlomoNewman> vedo network
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, seleziona network
<ShlomoNewman> ha fatto alcune cose e poi mi ha riportato al menù
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ok, ma è collegato via cavo il pc?
<ShlomoNewman> si
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, oki, ora scegli la voce "root"
<ShlomoNewman> mi chiede root@user-System-Product-Name:..
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, quello è il prompt, ed è dove dovevamo arrivare
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a            (attento al numero di trattini e agli spazi tra una cosa e l'altra)
<ShlomoNewman> errore:opzione -o sconosciuta
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, io ho scritto -a non -o
<ShlomoNewman> ho visto un errore aspetta
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ShlomoNewman> io avevo scritto dpkg -configure -a, con un solo trattino, poi ho scritto bene e mi dice le opzioni indicate con [*] producono output prolisso -creare una pipe con "les" o "more"
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ma io te l'ho scritto con due trattini, dicendoti pure di stare attento al numero di trattini
<ShlomoNewman> ho sbagliato, scusa
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, non c'è problema, riscrivi il comando correttamente e dimmi che combina
<ShlomoNewman> dice la stessa cosa le opzioni indicate con [*] producono autput prolisso etc
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, lo fa perchè non scrivi il comando correttamente: dpkg [spazio] due trattini e attaccato "configure" [spazio] trattino e attaccato "a"
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ci siamo stavolta?
<ShlomoNewman> mi ridà lo stesso prompt: root@user-System_Product_Name: # (prima del cancelletto c'è un' altro carattere)
<jester-> root'
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ok, va bene così.
<glpiana> jester-, è in recovery
<xmanox> salve a tutti!!
<jester-> aaah
<ShlomoNewman> salve
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, scrivi exit e poi proviamo a proseguire l'avvio (prima voce)
<xmanox> mi scuso per l'ignoranza in materia ma volevo sapere se volessi installare ubuntu su un imac da dvd mi basta masterizaare la iso metterla e fare tutto come per un pc o devo fare altro?
<jester-> xmanox: sei masochista?
<xmanox> grazie!
<xmanox> lo so!!
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ShlomoNewman> fatto mi dice che alcuni driver grafiici potrebbero non funzionare ed in questo caso bastera un avvio standard
<jester-> xmanox: se virtualizzi con vmware fusion fai megilio e va tutto
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ma sta caricando?
<jester-> cosi ogni tanto ti fai la bindi  senza riavviare
<ShlomoNewman> adesso lampeggia il trattino in alto a sinistra
<xmanox> per uno che si è avvicinato da un annetto al mondo linux la cosa la vuole fare complicata!
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, aspettiamo un attimo e vediamo se parte. se rimane così dimmelo
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, io torno tra 3 minuti
<ShlomoNewman> ok
<xmanox> @ubot-it: il link era per me?
<xmanox> se lo era ho un problema non nemmeno macchine linux a disposizione!
<jester-> xmanox: si
<xmanox> jester: l'imac è senza sistema!
<xmanox> allora non speranze!
<jester-> xmanox: non sono macchine linux ma adattamenti ai vari modelli e non c'è niente circa gli imac, prova una live e vedi cosa non va
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, è ancora fermi lì?
<xmanox> avevo letto che la 10.04 si poteva mettere addirittura su usb e farla partire con un programmino da dvd\cd
<ShlomoNewman> invariato
<xmanox> grazie ora provo!
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, premi ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, al riavvio torna in recovery
<jester-> xmanox: non serve un programino basta installare grub sulla usb stessa e poi farla partire al boot
<xmanox> quindi la grub di uniboot dovrebbe andare bene?
<ShlomoNewman> Starting Waiting for state poi Stopping emergency keypress handling e poi wait-for-state syop/waiting
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, dimmi se procede nel riavvio
<ShlomoNewman> dopo wait for.. lameggia il trattino
<jester-> xmanox: centra na sega unebot, fai normale installazione scegliendo la usb poi setti di installare gruc sulla stessa o non ri partirà piu osx
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, premi ancora ctrl+alt+canc
<ShlomoNewman> ripete ed ariva a wait-for-s...
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, premi ctrl+alt+F1
<xmanox> ok grazie jester ora provo e vedo che succede! grazie a tutti e buona giornata!
<ShlomoNewman> lampeggia in alto il trattino
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ancora ctrl+alt+canc
<ShlomoPesaro> si è spento il computer, riane sempre il trattino a lampeggiare
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, prova a premere una sola volta iltasto di accensione
<ShlomoPesaro> non si spegne
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, se ridai ctrl+alt+canc appaioni scritte?
<ShlomoPesaro> no lo schermo rimane invariato
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, resetta il pc
<ShlomoPesaro> devo staccare la corrente?
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, no, avrai un tastino di reset
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, se non ce l'hai, tini premuto il tasto di accensione
<glpiana> *tieni
<ShlomoPesaro> tenendo premuto si è spento
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, oki, dimmi che scheda video monta sto pc
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, anche solo la marca, non necessariamente il modello
<ShlomoPesaro> Tu mì desti un comando ed io scaricai un file html con tutti i dati lo avevo salvato sul portatile (dove c'è windows) ma adeso non mi da accesso a questo file. Il computer da tavolo è stato formattato ed è un assemblato.
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, io penso che la tua scheda video sia una ati. è possibile?
<ShlomoPesaro> non lo so, non scelsi io
<jester-> e hai installato il driver proprietario
<ShlomoPesaro> dovrei chiedere
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, riavvia il pc, in recovery. dimmi quando arrivi al menu
<ShlomoPesaro> sono al menù di ripr
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, prima di tutto scegli dpkg
<ShlomoPesaro> impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/list/partial/*:ile in directory  non esistente
<ShlomoPesaro> mi richiede di scaricare
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, normale l'errore. fallo pure scaricare ma immagino9 faccia come prima
<ShlomoPesaro> [sN] Dettagli [d]. scrivo s?
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, sì
<ShlomoPesaro> dice impossibile risolvere securiy.ubuntu.com    lettura pacchetti fatto generazione albero dipend lettura inf fatto
<ShlomoPesaro> mi riporta dopo invio al menù
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, oki, come mi aspettavo. ti fa premere invio ora?
<glpiana> ok, perfetto. scegli network e poi root
<ShlomoPesaro> mi da il vecchio prompt root#user ...
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, bene. ora scrivi: lspci
<ShlomoPesaro> siccome c'è stata interruzione mi riscrivi quello che devo digtare ?
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, bene. ora scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, ti da un po' di scritte. cerca VGA e dimmi se leggi ATI NVIDIA INTEL o altro
<ShlomoPesaro> dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, te lo scrivo maiuscolo così vedi meglio che lettere sono, ma tu scrivilo in minuscolo: LSPCI
<ShlomoPesaro> fa una serie di cose ultima 02:00.1 Ethernet controller e po ridà il vecchio prompt
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, ok, ma ti ho chiesto di cercare la riga con scritto VGA
<ShlomoPesaro> MD/ATI]RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, ok, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<ShlomoPesaro> dopo il trattino è una i maiuscolo I ?
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, è una elle minuscola
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, e poi, dopo uno spazio, c'è |  che si fa con shift+\
<ShlomoPesaro> mi ridà il prompt
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, controlla di avere scritto correttamente fglrx
<ShlomoPesaro> penso di averlo scritto bene perà non m da l'idea di aver fatto delle cose
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, ok, scrivi: apt-get update
<ShlomoPesaro> fa molte cose e poi impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice, saranno inorati o verranno usati i vecchi e poi il prompt
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<ShlomoPesaro> 3 pacchetti trasmessi, tre ricevuti
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, apt-get -f install
<ShlomoPesaro> legge pacchetti , fatto, prompt
<ShlomoPesaro> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 4 non aggiornati
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, scrivi: apt-get upgrade
<ShlomoPesaro> dopo questa oerazione verranno occupati S/n .scrivo S?
<glpiana> premi invio
<ShlomoPesaro> estrazione di linux   prompt
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, oki, scrivi: reboot
<ShlomoPesaro> il trattino lampeeggia in alto a sin
<ShlomoPesaro> è normale che reboot duri tanto?
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, no, e nemmeno che ti appaia il trattino in questa fase.
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, se hai il dvd o la usb facciamo un ripristino, se no, vai a beccare il tuo amico e dopo averlo malmenato gli fai mettere a posto il pc
<glpiana> oppure prima gli fai mettere a posto il pc e poi lo malmeni
<glpiana> :)
<ShlomoPesaro> o l l'  usb ma sono stanco. Ti ringrazio, proverò a fare quello che dici ma non redo he per Ubuntu cambierà molto. posso evenualmente richiamare? Comunque grazie
<glpiana> ShlomoPesaro, quando vuoi
<ShlomoPesaro> ok
<calimero_82> salve ragazzi, mi potreste aiutare con samba, ad ogni boot compare sempre l'errore di "detecting system problem" ho cancellato e reinstallato samba ma non va
<jester-> calimero_82: come hai configurato
<calimero_82> ho fatto tutto in automatico
<jester-> cioè?
<calimero_82> cioè non ho configurato proprio samba
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> calimero_82: e pretendi che vada da sola?
<calimero_82> no vorrei che ad ogni boot non comparisse il messaggio di errore
<jester-> se non hai configurati non è samba
<calimero_82> jester-:  quando faccio report prbolem mi da l'errore: /usr/sbin/samba
<calimero_82> da quando ho provato a installare la stampante multifunzione che mi compare semrpe questo problema
<calimero_82> non c'è un modo per ripristinare samba?
<jester-> calimero_82: allora che centra samba
<jester-> e bisogna vedere che cazzo hai fatto circal amulti
<jester-> e ceh cazzo di os stai usando
<calimero_82> lubuntu 14.04
<calimero_82> ho fatto tutto in automatico
<jester-> msg di errore?
<calimero_82> quello
<calimero_82> system problem detected
<calimero_82> /usr/sbin/samba, ad ogni avvio
<jester-> po va tutto?
<calimero_82> avvio del pc eh
<calimero_82> si va tutto
<jester-> togli samba
<calimero_82> eh l ho fatto
<calimero_82> e rimesso
<jester-> non rimetterla
<calimero_82> sudo apt-get –purge remove  samba?
<jester-> sudp dpkg --purge samba
<jester-> minchia dopo anni ancora non ti ricordi
<calimero_82> perchè non acnhe remove?
<jester-> con dpkg non serve
<calimero_82> ah ok faccio dpkg
<calimero_82> ok sorry faccio tutto con apt-get
<calimero_82> :)
<calimero_82> jester-:  problema
<jester-> ??
<calimero_82> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la rimozione di samba:
<calimero_82>  winbind dipende da samba (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3).
<calimero_82> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto samba (--purge):
<calimero_82>  problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile
<calimero_82> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<glpiana> ma è possibile che non abbia ancora imparato a usare pastebin?
<jester-> non si capisce e ci è o ci fa
<glpiana> calimero_82, pastebin devi usare, non l'abbiamo ancora imparato?
<calimero_82> t ho mandato il pv
<jester-> calimero_82: usa il pastebin e pascia stare il pvt
<glpiana> !paste | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> okok sorry
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9230791/
<calimero_82> ho pensato che era corto e potevo incollarlo sul chan
<calimero_82> faccio solo apt-get remove allora?
<glpiana> calimero_82, sudo apt-get -f install              ma se ti chiede conferma, prima di darla fa vedere
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9230834/ glpiana
<jester-> che cazzo winbind
<glpiana> calimero_82, ma non sei su lubuntu. avevi ubuntu e hai messo lubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> !info winbind
<ubot-it> winbind (source: samba): service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 393 kB, installed size 1787 kB
<jester-> calimero_82: sudo dpkg --purge winbind samba
<calimero_82> nono ho lubuntu
<glpiana> jester-, tuta roba di samba
<glpiana> calimero_82, sto problema di samba ce l'hai da parecchio se non sbaglio
<calimero_82> si
<jester-> glpiana:  controllato: installando samba mica lo mette
<calimero_82> non ho mai risolto
<calimero_82> ma scusmai non ho capito glpiana, questo os non è lubuntu?
<jester-> se metti roba a capocchia senza sapere che fai succede
<glpiana> jester-, boh, io ce l'ho winbind
<jester-> glpiana: non ho nemmeno samba ma installando non lo prende
<glpiana> jester-, boh
<calimero_82> che devo fare?
<glpiana> calimero_82, quando ottieni l'errore, vai nei dettagli e copiali
<calimero_82> allora faccio ripartire il pc e copio tutto e metto su pastebin?
<glpiana> sì
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> torno subito
<jester-> poi vai a capire se lubuntu non lubuntu, qui ogni branch va per i cazzi suoi
<glpiana> jester-, provo in vbox
<calimero_82> ragazzi scusate come faccio a copiare? mi fa selezione solo uno alla volta
<calimero_82> con imagebin e faccio una serie di scatti?
<glpiana> calimero_82, come preferisci
<calimero_82> ok
<glpiana> calimero_82, comunque non vedo samba avviarsi da solo su lubuntu. quindi non vedo come possa dare errori
<calimero_82> glpiana:  questa finestra di lubuntu che mi da caratteristiche dell errore come si copia? già sto a 6 foto, non esiste un file txt del tutto?
<glpiana> calimero_82, comincia con quelle
<calimero_82> http://ibin.co/1iS7ZiElYAZW glpiana
<glpiana> calimero_82, ma mettere semplicemente una spunta sulla voce "ignorare..."?
<glpiana> se tanto non lo usi samba
<glpiana> che poi son convinto che funzioni lo stesso al di là di sto errore
<calimero_82> allora è inutile che ti posto gli altri?
<glpiana> calimero_82, sì, però dammi l'output di: lsb_release -a
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.com/2EeV18kA glpiana
<calimero_82> quindi? devo fare altro?
<glpiana> calimero_82, per ora no
<calimero_82> okk
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<Mi|{y> giorno, avrei necessità di poter lavorare con tutti i permessi in /var/www/html/ con l'utente base, attualmente posso lavorarci solo con sudo da terminale
<Mi|{y> come posso fare?
<glpiana> !permessi | Mi|{y
<ubot-it> Mi|{y: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Mi|{y> sudo chown <your username>:<your usergroup> -R /var/www/html ?
<lolmalefico> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere qui una mano per l'uso di wine su ubuntu?
<glpiana> lolmalefico, chiedi pure. se troppo off topic ti indico l'altro canale
<glpiana> Mi|{y, così potrebbe funzionare
<krabador> !wine | lolmalefico
<ubot-it> lolmalefico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> lolmalefico, https://www.winehq.org/
<lolmalefico> il problema che ho (che ho anche postato su forum ma purtroppo nessuna ha saputo aiutarmi è questo) uso wine (ultima versione) per giocare a diablo3 (che sul sito è rankato gold) al che sul mio pc il game non funziona correttamente, e mi chiedevo se la cosa dipendesse da qualche mio errore nella sua configurazione o da qualcosa che manca ad ubuntu
<lolmalefico> per far funzionare bene la cosa.
<glpiana> lolmalefico, non c'è supporto specifico ai giochi sotto wine qui. se vuoi passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<lolmalefico> ah ok, scusate l'off topic
<Mi|{y> glpiana: ok ha funzionato :)
<glpiana> Mi|{y, bene
<UmbertoZZ> Salve. Come faccio ad accedere all'utility desktop rem,oto? Ho lubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, guarda sotto sistema se è installato qualcosa
<michele993> salve
<michele993> a che serve selezionare il colore qui? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/80412
<UmbertoZZ> non ho trovato nulla
<UmbertoZZ> che poi il desk remoto potrebbe essere un modo per dribblare il vero problema: installare JAVA ... nonj ci riesco
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, allora bisogna installarlo
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, che c'entra il desktop remoto con java?
<UmbertoZZ> in software center?
<oem> salve
<UmbertoZZ> c'emntra nel senso che non risucendo ad isntallare java non posso eseguire un programma e quindi pensavo ad un altro programma che però funziona su windowes
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, devi installare java di oracle?
<glpiana> o va bene anche la open?
<glpiana> e soprattutto hai bisogno di java o del plugin per il browser?
<UmbertoZZ> non so se è di oracle. il programma mi ha indicato questa pagina   http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, quello di oracle allora
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<UmbertoZZ> ok ora provo
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, devi solo copiare e incollare i comandi che ti do, non devi provare nulla
<UmbertoZZ> fatto
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<UmbertoZZ> ora?
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<UmbertoZZ> è installato o devo dare altri comandi?
<UmbertoZZ> glpiana scuasami    devo dare altri comandi?
<glpiana> UmbertoZZ, no, prova a usare quello che dovevi usare. se da browser, chiudi e riapri il browser
<UmbertoZZ> ok grazie
<UmbertoZZ> buona giornata
<yutuyutu> ciao a tutti! c'e il modo di fare un recovery da initramfs di una chiavetta che monta una live di ubuntu 14.10?
<yutuyutu> tipo un fsck
<glpiana> yutuyutu, puoi spiegare il problema chiaramente?
<yutuyutu> precisamente, un mio amico si e divertito a togliere la chiavetta durante lo shutdown e ora non riesco piu ad avviare 14.10 e mi riporta a initramfs
<yutuyutu> da li ho provato a copiare il file dannegiato che mi dice che non riesce a montare, filesystem.squash, ho creato la directory, ho montato la mia sd di backup ma non riesco a montare la chiavetta
<ExPBoy> evidentemente si è rovinata
<glpiana> yutuyutu, prova a fare un check del filesystem
<yutuyutu> ok lo faccio
<michele993> raga a che serve questa scelta di colore http://www.pasteall.org/pic/80412
<michele993> vabbè ho capito va
<glpiana> O.o
<michele993> hanno fatto prima gli inglesi
<michele993> sul canale di ubuntu
<glpiana> bravi
<glpiana> michele993, stai facendo dei test?
<michele993> sto personalizzando ubuntu
<glpiana> michele993, intendevo se stai facendo prove per vedere quale canale di supporto risponde prima
<michele993> aaah xD
<michele993> in realta qua non rispondete proprio
<ExPBoy> :(
<michele993> ho chiesto 2 volte qua
<michele993> ma nada
<ExPBoy> !pazienza | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<michele993> blablabla
<glpiana> michele993, per cortesia
<lolmalefico_> ok, mi sono divagato abbastanza, mo voglio cercare di capire perchè mi si impalla del tutto wine @_@
<lolmalefico_> magari il buon vecchio disinstalla riavvia e reinstalla funziona magicamente (non ci conto ma ci spero)
<glpiana> lolmalefico_, piuttosto rinomina la dir nascosta .wine
<lolmalefico_> che voi sappiate la versione di wine che si scarica dal sito e quelle presenti nel softwearcenter sono "diverse"? nel senso, io ho quella scaricata dal sito ma nel mio softwearcenter non risulta installato wine ç_ç
<michele993> raga posso levare il cestino dalla barra laterale?
<gianpaolo> Buon pomeriggio, scusatemi ma ho un problema, ho appena installato la versione 12.04 LTS  tutto perfetto ma non riesco ad attivare il mio bluetooth e non ho nemmeno un tasto per attivarlo dalla tastiera. ho provato a vedere un pò in giro su qualche forum e credevo di avere risolto installando il gestore buetooth ma non riesco nemmeno ad aprirlo. sa
<gianpaolo> preste darmi una mano? grazie in anticipo
<michele993> in alto a destra non c'è l'icona?
<gianpaolo> ciao michele993, no, non ho trovato l'icona classica di bt
<michele993> allora boh
<gianpaolo> ho dato questi comando con questi risultati, spero qualcuno riesca a capirci qualche cosa. grazie http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9234390/
<michele993> chiedi nella chat di ubuntu
<gianpaolo> ho appena chiesto nella chat di ubuntu. che è questa
<michele993> no questa è quella italiana
<michele993> chiedi in quella ufficiale
<michele993> #ubuntu
<gianpaolo> non so che dirti, io trovo solo questa chat di supporto tecnico :/
<michele993> scrivi /join #ubuntu
<gianpaolo> ok grazie
<michele993> ;) figurati
<dario011> chi può darmi una mano per la conf. delaa stampante brother dcp-j140w?
<jester-> dario011: conf?
<dario011> CONFIGURARE
<jester-> dario011: configurare nel senso?
<dario011> DRIVER
<jester-> dario011: quindi installare
<dario011> SBAGLIO A FARE QUALCHE PROCEDURA
<dario011> SI
<dario011> NON SO PIÙ DOVE METTERE LE MANI
<dario011> CI SEI?
<jester-> dario011: non c'è nei repo un driver per la tua stampante qundi devi andare a prenderlo sul sito brother che è ben fornito
<dario011> OK  CREDO DI AVERLO FATTO
<jester-> dario011: se è una multi devi prendere anche per lo scanner
<jester-> dario011: credi ?
<jester-> cosa hai scaricato
<dario011> QUASI TUTTI I PACCHETTI
<jester-> dario011: ce nè una cmionata
<jester-> serve quello peer il tuo modello
<dario011> FATTO
<jester-> li hai installati?
<dario011> Driver Install Tool SUL SITO BROTHER
<jester-> dario011: servono i pacchetti .deb
<dario011> CUPSwrapper printer driver (deb package)
<dario011> QUESTI
<jester-> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=dcpj140w_all&os=128
<dario011> ASCOLTA UNA COSA NON MI È CHIARA , QUANDO SI DICE INSTALLATI(SALVI,DOPPIO CLIK SI APRE E POI?)
<dario011> OK
<jester-> non scrivere in maiscolo
<dario011> scusa
<jester-> hai sistema 32 o 64 bit
<dario011> 32
<dario011> ubuntu 14.1 credo a 32
<dario011> ultima versione
<dario011> a32 è sicuro
<jester-> getconf LONG_BIT
<dario011> sul terminale
<jester-> eh
<dario011> comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<dario011> ho fatto copia e incolla
<jester-> dario011: solita mint'
<jester-> ?
<dario011> ?
<jester-> dario011: a me funza
<jester-> su tutte le ubuntu funza
<LostInMyHead> sera
<jester-> jester@ubuntu:~$ getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> 64
<dario011> ok 32
<dario011> sera
<jester-> dario011: prendi il wrapper e lo scanner a 32
<jester-> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=dcpj140w_all&os=128
<jester-> dario011: quando vai in download ti da pure le istruzioni
<jester-> dario011: e da quella pagina devi prendere anche Download LPR driver and cupswrapper driver.
<jester-> o non va un cazzo
<dario011> ok
<dario011> un attimo che sto installando
<dario011> ok il primo è installato
<dario011> ora passo al lpr
<dario011> ok l'ultimo non si installa
<dario011> è un file di lettura giusto
<jester-> messo --force?
<dario011> ?
<jester-> se è un deb + un deb
<jester-> ma le leggi le istruzioni o vai a occhio
<dario011> ma del file che ho scaricato?
<jester-> in download ti da le istruzioni
<jester-> usando dpkg
<dario011> linux deb
<jester-> madu
<dario011> tieni presente che sono nuovo su questa piattaforma
<Uzzi> come posso evitare: nfs: server 172.16.6.75 not responding, timed out?
<dario011> ci sei?
<jester-> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=dcpj140w_all&os=128&dlid=dlf005589_000&flang=4&type3=561
<jester-> dario011: le vedi le istruzini?
<dario011> si
<jester-> seguile
<dario011> ok
<dario011> mi dice questo   dario@dario-Lenovo-G585:~$ dpkg  -i  --force-all
<dario011> dpkg: errore: l'operazione necessita dei permessi di lettura/scrittura all'area di stato di dpkg
<dario011> mi dice
<jester-> dario011: sudo e evi pure mettere il nome del file
<jester-> nome file.deb
<jester-> e devi andare col terminale dove sono i file
<dario011> quindi scrivo  sudo deb
<jester-> ma prendi in giro?  sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all  (lpr-drivername)
<jester-> ma prendi in giro?  sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all  sticazzscaricato.deb
<jester-> dove hai scaricato i files
<dario011> nella cartella   scaricati
<jester-> cd Scaricati
<jester->   sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all  sticazzscaricato.deb
<dario011> ok
<jester-> dai le priem tre letter e piga tab
<jester-> completa senza errori
<dario011> ario@dario-Lenovo-G585:~$ sudo dpkg -i --force-all scaricati.deb
<dario011> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio scaricati.deb (--install):
<dario011>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<dario011> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<dario011>  scaricati.deb
<dario011> ho fatto un casino
<dario011> scusa
<jester-> dario011: ci sei o ci fai
<dario011> ci sono
<jester-> ti sei dineticato sticazz nl nome del file
<jester-> dario011: usare la logica no?
<dario011> ti ripeto che sono nuovo
<jester-> dario011: nome del file scaricato .deb?
<jester-> non è una questione i nuovo o usato
<jester-> ma di logica
<jester-> dpkg  -i  --force-all  (lpr-drivername)
<jester->  
<jester-> vuol dire dpkg  -i  --force-all  nomefilescaricato,deb
<jester-> dario011: che files hai preso
<dario011> il nome del file che io vedo è  dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3
<jester-> eccazzo dpkg  -i  --force-all dcp  batti tab che completa da solo
<jester-> prima sudo
<jester-> o se no scrivilo esatto
<dario011> se gentilmente mi scrivi ciò che devo digitare sul terminale facciamo prima
<jester-> dario011: 4 volte ho scritto
<jester-> eccazzo dpkg  -i  --force-all dcp  batti tab che completa da solo
<jester-> eccazzo dpkg  -i  --force-all dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<dario011> l'operazione necessita di permessi
<jester-> sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<jester-> madu
<dario011> spero che non devo scrivere pure eccazzo
<jester-> dario011: che trolli o no lascia perdere va
<jester-> linux non fa per te
<dario011> errore elaborazione di archivio
<dario011> dai tutto per scontato
<jester-> metti l'errore nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario011> mi dice che mi devo reg.  grazie della pasienza che hai avuto cerco di fare un po di pratica e poi ci risentiamo grazie ancora
<ciapel> ho un file pdf sulla scrivania che apro normalmente, lo sposto su una chiavetta usb (fat32)provo ad aprirlo e mi dice permesso negato perche?
<krabador> dario011, non serve la registrazione
<krabador> dario011, ma se proprio temi una cosa del genere, va pure http://pastie.org/
<krabador> diretto
<krabador> e molto piu' semplice
<dario011> grazie
<enzotib> ciapel, come hai montato la pendrive, in automatico?
<ciapel> enzotib, non lo so come faccio a controllare?
<dario011> e poi
<enzotib> ciapel, scrivi in un terminale "mount" e premi invio, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | ciapel
<ubot-it> ciapel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario011> dario@dario-Lenovo-G585:~$ sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<dario011> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb (--install):
<dario011>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<dario011> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<dario011>  dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<dario011> dario@dario-Lenovo-G585:~$
<ciapel> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9236040/
<jester-> dario011: non sei nella cartella dove sta il file
<enzotib> ciapel, scrivi "id" e premi invio, copia direttamente qui
<jester-> dario011: cd Scaricati con la S maiscola
<ciapel> enzotib, uid=1000(zappo) gid=1000(zappo) gruppi=1000(zappo),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<jester-> dario011: sudo mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd/dcpj140w
<jester-> dario011: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<jester-> dario011: copia da i comandi da qui e incolla nel terminale
<dario011> ok
<dario011> impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<dario011> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<dario011> dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<jester-> dario011: chiudi riapri il terminale
<jester-> dario011: copia e incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> dario011: cd Scaricati
<dario011> ok
<jester-> dario011: sudo mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd/dcpj140w
<enzotib> ciapel, ls -l /media/zappo/7488-0D1D sempre su pastbein
<dario011> ok
<jester-> dario011: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcpj140wcupswapper-1.1.3-6i386.deb
<dario011> impossibile accedere nell'achivi
<jester-> dario011: dove è il deb
<jester-> non è in Scaricati?
<dario011> nella cartella scaricati
<jester-> dario011: ls
<dario011> vuoi che metto i file in un'altra cartella
<jester-> metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario011> scusami cosa, l'errore o i file
<jester-> dario011: ls
<jester-> nel terminale e incolla la risposta
<ciapel> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9236159/
<enzotib> ciapel, il file che non riesci ad aprire è uno di quelli o si trova dentro una directory?
<dario011> scusa  una volta che incollo e faccio paste mi dice   Download as text
<ciapel> enzotib, è quello che si chiama "reso amazon"
<jester-> dario011: metti il nick e pigi paste
<jester-> dario011: e incolli qui il link
<krabador> dario011, ma pastie non ti piaceva, che è utilizzabile anche all'asilo
<dario011> 1
<dario011>  2
<dario011>  3
<dario011>  4
<dario011>  5
<dario011>  6
<dario011>  7
<dario011>  8
<dario011>  9
<dario011> 10
<dario011>  
<dario011> dario@dario-Lenovo-G585:~/Scaricati$ sudo mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd/dcpj140w
<dario011> mi sa che ho sbagliato
<jester-> dario011: ma lo dai enter dopo aver scritto o incollato il comando nel terminale?
<dario011> no
<jester-> dario011: quindi lo scrivi o lo incolli e aspetti che l'immacolata concezine che fa il miraolo?
<jester-> io devo uscire
<dario011> incollo e premo enter
<jester-> krabador  vai avanti tu che io vado a fare gli impacchi alle gengive
<dario011> dimmi solo una cosa li sposto dalla voce scarica (ifile)
<krabador> dario011, apri il gestore files, vai nella cartella dove ha scaricato ilfile, premi ctrl l , copia la cartella
<krabador> dario011, apri il terminale
<krabador> dario011, scrivi "cd" senza virgolette
<krabador> incolla la cartella
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> e manda il comando che prima ti ha segnalato jester- piu' volte
<ciapel> enzotib, non mi dici piu nulla?
<dario011> non trovo + il comando che mi ha mandato jester
<cristian_c> dario011, scorri il log e magari lo trovi
<cristian_c> <krabador> e manda il comando che prima ti ha segnalato jester- piu' volte
<dario011> no perchè ho riavviato
<dario011> va be ci provo + rardi  grazie a tutti
<Rioxd> salve ho appena creato il cd con la iso di ubuntu 14.10, l'ho inserito ed è partita l'istallazione,è comparsa la schermata viola con il caricamento di ubunto e terminato cio mi appare unaschermata nera e non va avanti
<cristian_c> Rioxd, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<Rioxd> si combacia
<cristian_c> Rioxd, di quale pc si tratta?
<rioxd> salve ho appena creato la iso di ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> Rioxd, di quale pc si tratta?
<rioxd> aspire 5732z
<rioxd> cristian_c ho controllato e dovrebbe essere compatibile
<cristian_c> rioxd, è un po' vecchio
<rioxd> cristian_c  lo so
<cristian_c> potrebbe esserci un problema con la gma 4500m
<rioxd> cristian_c dovrei rinunciarci ?
<cristian_c> rioxd, aspetta
<rioxd> cristian_c  okok
<cristian_c> rioxd, hai provato con nomodeset
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> rioxd, anzi, ho come un presentimento
<rioxd> cristian_c no non ho provato
<cristian_c> rioxd, non è che hai la retroilluminazione dello schermo disattivata?
<rioxd> cristian_c non saprei
<cristian_c> rioxd, perché magari lo schermo non è nero
<cristian_c> *schermata
<cristian_c> rioxd, guarda bene lo schermo
<cristian_c> rioxd, nel caso illumina direttamente tu lo schermo
<cristian_c> rioxd, visto che è sera, usa una torcia
<rioxd> cristian_c si lo schermi è nero perchè windows ha shamato la copia contraffatta
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rioxd, non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> rioxd, non sto parlando di windows
<rioxd> cristian_c si si ho capito
<rioxd> il problema è che dovrei riavviare per verificare
<cristian_c> rioxd, allora riavvia la live
<rioxd> ma il cursore?
<cristian_c> rioxd, ?
<rioxd> dai ora riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<rioxd> eccomi
<rioxd> è partito però impiega tantissimo tempo
<rioxd> ora è apparsa la normale schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rioxd unity su quel pc?
<rioxd> no
<rioxd> mi sembra di averlo tolto
<rioxd> potrebbe influenzare?
<rioxd> ora sto eseguendo l'installazione solo che funziona la barra e basta tutto il resto quando ci clicco non risponde
<rioxd> devo fare tutto con le freccette della tastiera
<cristian_c> rioxd, tolto? E come? :O
<rioxd> scusa l ignoranza
<rioxd> cosa intendi per unity
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity | rioxd
<ubot-it> rioxd: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<rioxd> non l'ho installato
<cristian_c> lol
<rioxd> dici di usare un unity invece di ubuntu
<cristian_c> rioxd, ehm, stiamo parlando della live
<cristian_c> rioxd, tu parli come se avessi installato il sistema
<cristian_c> rioxd, sei sicuro che stiamo parlando della stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> rioxd, no, guarda bene
<cristian_c> rioxd, unity non è una distro
<rioxd> kubuntu non è un unity
<rioxd> forse ho capito
<rioxd> e come farei ad installarla
<cristian_c> rioxd, hai scaricato kubuntu?
<rioxd> no ubuntu
<cristian_c> rioxd, non ho capito il nesso con kubuntu
<rioxd> era una cavolata ... avevo capito una cosa per un altra
<mikhusky> sera
<mikhusky> mi servirebbe una mano per installare amaya
<cheo> sera a tutti
<cheo> nessuno on line?
<cheo> nessuno???
<lolmalefico> ciao
<cristian_c> rioxd, ok, quindi hai ubuntu con unity?
<rioxd> ubuntu ma senza unity
<cristian_c> rioxd, come si chiama il file .iso che hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> rioxd, sicuro?
<rioxd> ubuntu 14.10 amd64
<rioxd> è questo
<cristian_c> rioxd, il nome preciso
<cristian_c> del file
<cristian_c> mikhusky, mi pare ci sia una guida sul wiki di ubuntu
<rioxd> si trova sullaltra partizione non so come vedere
<cristian_c> rioxd, sulla live puoi guardare anche nei vari dischi
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> rioxd, posta una foto
<rioxd> di cosa
<rioxd> ora mi funziona tutto non so come
<rioxd> però non so se al prossimo avvio fa di nuovo i capricci
<cristian_c> rioxd, scusa, ma tu sei in live?
<cristian_c> rioxd, posta una foto del desktop
<rioxd> sto usando 2 pc
<cristian_c> <rioxd> però non so se al prossimo avvio fa di nuovo i capricci
<rioxd> con un pc sto in live
<cristian_c> mikhusky, falso allarme, mi ero confuso con aptana
<cristian_c> rioxd, qual è il pc con problemi?
<rioxd> quello con il live
<cristian_c> !info amaya
<ubot-it> Package amaya does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> rioxd, ok, posta una schermata
<rioxd> e come ?
<cristian_c> !image | rioxd
<ubot-it> rioxd: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rioxd> fatto
<rioxd> l'ho po
<rioxd> messa con il cell e il nick è rrioxd
<rioxd> vedi a che punto sto ora
<rioxd> come vado avanti?
<cristian_c> rioxd, l'hai fatta ma non hai postato il link
<cristian_c> rioxd, come faccio a vederla altrimenti?
<mikhusky> cristian_c non la trovo potresti aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> mikhusky, cosa?
<mikhusky> la guida su wiki ubuntu
<cristian_c> mikhusky, infatti ho parlato di falso allarme
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mikhusky, falso allarme, mi ero confuso con aptana
<mikhusky> ah ecco
<mikhusky> a me serve amaya quello per fare html
<cristian_c> !info amaya
<ubot-it> Package amaya does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> mikhusky, pare che non sia manco nei repository di ubuntu
<mikhusky> però c'è il sito www.w3.org/Amaya/
<rioxd> come  vado avanti?
<cristian_c> mikhusky, ho capito, ma in questo canale non diamo supporto a programmi esterni
<cristian_c> rioxd, posta la schermata
<cristian_c> *un link alla schermata
<mikhusky> cristian_c scusami non sapevo
<mikhusky> un metodo per fare html su ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> mikhusky, esattamente, cosa devi fare?
<mikhusky> cristian_c devo scrivere in html
<cristian_c> mikhusky, intendo lo scopo ultimo
<rioxd> come faccio uno screen
<Yad> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu. l'installazione è andata a buon fine solo che c'è un piccolo problema: sostanzialmente le icone (browser, aggiornamenti ecc) cambiano continuamente dimensione, si ingradiscono e riducono, oppure si muovono da sole. Inoltre si apre da sola la dash. Credo che il problema sia il fatto che il mio pc (asus s200e) abbia
<Yad>  lo schermo rotto (è un touch screen). infatti, le modalità di movimento di icone mi ricorda molto, anche se in maniera molto ridotta, le difficoltà che ho incontrato subito dopo la rottura dello schermo con windows (problema che sono riuscito a risolvere disattivando il touch screen dal device manager)
<cristian_c> <rioxd> messa con il cell e il nick è rrioxd
<cristian_c> rioxd, mi prendi in giro?
<rioxd> l'ho gia messa
<cristian_c> rioxd, allora perché lo domandi se l'hai già fatta la foto
<cristian_c> ?
<mikhusky> creare una pagina web e vedere il risultato
<cristian_c> rioxd, e prima ti ho scritto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> rioxd, l'hai fatta ma non hai postato il link
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> rioxd, come faccio a vederla altrimenti?
<cristian_c> rioxd, ma non leggi
<mikhusky> cristian_c creare una pagina web e vedere il risultato
<rioxd> guarda che te l'ho inviato il link
<cristian_c> mikhusky, solo per esercitarti? È per studio?
<rioxd> te la torno a fare
<cristian_c> rioxd, non vedo link nel log
<cristian_c> rioxd, più che altro posta il link
<cristian_c> se l'hai già fatta
<mikhusky> si è per scuola
<mikhusky> cristian_c è per scuola
<cristian_c> Yad, ah, ok
<cristian_c> Yad, quindi pensi si sia rotto il pannello touch?
<cristian_c> (più che il display stesso)
<cristian_c> mikhusky, beh, allora non ti serve quel tipo di software
<cristian_c> mikhusky, html puro?
<mikhusky> cristian_c
<rrioxd> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iyHIuShwQs6SXDAJe9lG
<rioxd> va bene?
<mikhusky> cristian_c  si , gli html che ho fatto a scuola qui non li apre
<cristian_c> rioxd, ora l'hai postato
<rioxd> si ...
<cristian_c> rioxd, tra l'altro foto scattato ora, penso
<cristian_c> rioxd, comunque, non si vede bene il desktop, ma sembra quello di unity
<Yad> il touch è inutilizzabile, di questo ne sono certo. Con windows era impossibile utilizzare il computer (sostanzialmente era impazzito)
<rioxd> mi sa che è quello
<cristian_c> rioxd, quelle sono le partizioni attualmente presenti nel tuo disco
<rioxd> però mi dai una mano a fare la partizione cosi
<Yad> il computer andava da solo. Sto notando un aspetto simile anche su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Yad, quindi disattivato il touch, tutto dovrebbe funzionare?
<Yad> su windows è funzionato
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> Yad, ok
<Yad> non so come si fa su ubuntu :D (Scusate la mia ignoranza)
<cristian_c> Yad, non so se è fattibile, non sono molto esperto di pc con schermi touch
<cristian_c> !partizionamento | rioxd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<cristian_c> !gparted | rioxd
<ubot-it> rioxd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> mikhusky, che errori ottieni nel browser?
<cristian_c> mikhusky, comunque, puoi aprire i file html con editor di testo più o meno avanzati
<cristian_c> mikhusky, utile sopratutto a livello didattivo
<cristian_c> *didattico
<rioxd> devo fare una swap
<rioxd> giusto?
<cristian_c> rioxd, leggi il wiki
<mikhusky> critian_c cercavo qualcosa che mi facesse visualizzare la pagina web mentre la scrivevo
<cristian_c> mikhusky, ma così non impari
<mikhusky> cristian_c mentre scrivo crea la pagina al lato con le modifiche attuate senza dover ricaricare per forza la pagina precedentemente caricata
<cristian_c> mikhusky, ok
<cristian_c> mikhusky, dunque, ti consiglio come applicazioni emacs, vim, gedit
<cristian_c> mikhusky, nel caso, c'è anche bluefish editor
<Yad> niente ?
<cristian_c> Yad, aspetta
<Yad> o cappa :)
<cristian_c> Yad, http://askubuntu.com/questions/446421/disabling-touch-screen-only-temporary
<cristian_c> Yad, digita in un terminale: xinput list
<Yad> cristian_c quale delle risposte devo seguire
<Yad> ?
<cristian_c> Yad, digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<Yad> ok, solo che adesso non sono su ubuntu sono su windows.. basta che esegua questo comando o ce ne sono altri da fare ?
<cristian_c> Yad, dipende da cosa risponde
<rioxd> non ci riesco
<Yad> questo è un problema...provo a rientrare da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Yad, non puoi collegare il pc a uno schermo esterno, comunque?
<cristian_c> lol
<rioxd> cristian non mi fa fare la partizione
<cristian_c> rioxd, posta una schermata
<Federico> oi
<rioxd> mi dice che manca il system root
<Federico> mi servirebbe qualcuno esperto sul touchpad
<Federico> ho cambiato xorg config e ho provato ad aggiornare i driver.....
<cristian_c> Federico, non so se c'è qualcuno esperto sul touchpad
<Federico> di tutto ma nulla
<Federico> xinput list non lo vede
<cristian_c> Federico, intanto spiega cosa ti serve, e poi si vedrò
<cristian_c> *vedrà
<cristian_c> Federico, in che senso 'cambiato xorg config'?
<Federico> eh,è piuttosto semplice...riuscire appunto ad abilitare il touchpad
<Federico> ho provato a copia-incollarlo da uno funzionante...sono inesperto quello che ho capito
<cristian_c> Federico, di quale pc stai parlando?
<Federico> è che da me è sempre vuoto e non gli serve sul samsung ativ ultrabook
<cristian_c> Federico, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> Federico, ok
<Federico> perchè sull'altro pc sony vaio è perfetto
<rrioxd> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jFcbuiq9R0W6sHkbz4y6
<cristian_c> Federico, apri un terminale
<Federico> fatto
<rioxd> cristian_c mi sono bloccato qua
<Federico> ah ms prob etc tutto già provato....ne ho battute di strade da tre giorni
<cristian_c> rioxd, non vedo nessun messaggio d'errore
<cristian_c> nella schermata
<rioxd> si ma non so come creare questa partizione
<rioxd> me lo spieghi
<cristian_c> Federico, 'ms prob etc'? O.o
<rioxd> sto facendo a caso
<cristian_c> rioxd, male, leggi il wiki
<Federico> si cristian varie persone lo hanno provato...
<rioxd> non ci capisco nulla
<rioxd> non so quale fare
<rioxd> ma non esiste un remoto?
<Federico> cmq guarda l'esito finale é driver synaptic scaricati...non funzionante ,modifiche file xorg config come detto senza traccia
<Federico> app per rilevare il touchpad non funzionanti..non so come orientarmi
<cristian_c> Federico, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci
<cristian_c> Federico, digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> Federico, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Federico
<ubot-it> Federico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> rioxd, se c'è un punto della guida in cui sei bloccato, fallo presente
<franco3> buonasera
<cristian_c> Federico, da dove hai preso questi driver?
<franco3> sapete consigliarmi un'alternativa valida a ThunderBird?
<rioxd> cristian_c non so da dove iniziare
<cristian_c> franco3, ci sono vari programmi di posta
<cristian_c> !info evolution
<ubot-it> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 46 kB, installed size 405 kB
<cristian_c> !info geany
<ubot-it> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 1045 kB, installed size 2542 kB
<Federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237887/ cristina
<Federico> cristian pardon
<cristian_c> no, ho sbagliato XD
<franco3> per esempio cosa mi consiglieresti?
<cristian_c> franco3, personalmente, io utilizzo sylpheed, comunque
<cristian_c> rioxd, quindi non hai aperto i link che ti ho fornito?
<rioxd> si ma non ci ho capito nulla
<franco3> grz
<cristian_c> franco3, ti ho già consigliato
<cristian_c> !info geary
<ubot-it> geary (source: geary): lightweight email client designed for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 1143 kB, installed size 5226 kB
<Federico> cristian hai ricevuto il mio pastebin?
<Federico> o devo inviarlo in altra maniera?
<cristian_c> rioxd, bene, inizia a riordinare le idee, e dimmi quale punto della guida ti crea difficoltà
<cristian_c> dove ti sei bloccato, insomma
<cristian_c> e cosa non ti è chiaro, in particolare
<cristian_c> Federico, ora lo leggo
<Federico> certo ti ringrazio,non ero semplicemente sicuro di avertelo inviato correttamente :) take your time
<cristian_c> Federico, windows lo rileva?
<cristian_c> Federico, comunque, anche se dici che non viene rilevato, posta comunque xinput list
<Federico> e caro cristian sapevo che me lo avresti chiesto ...vedi il bravo federico ha fatto un downgrade a windows 7,poi ha installato kali linux mandando persi i driver e in fine ci ha affiancato ubuntu....niente possibilità di richiamare i driver di windows
<Federico> e anche la reinstallazione nel mio caso di windows 10 e download dei driver samsung da windows non produsse alcun risultato
<cristian_c> Federico, ok
<cristian_c> posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<Federico> eccotelo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237955/
<Federico> se ti è utile saperlo ho virtual box installato con esecuzione windows 10
<cristian_c> Federico, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4602166
<rioxd> cristian_c ti prego aiutamiii
<Federico> sono abbastanza certo di averlo già provato perchè ricordo i comandi
<Federico> ma comunque lo riprovo
<cristian_c> rioxd, se non spieghi quali difficoltà hai nella lettura della guida, vedo difficile poterti aiutare
<cristian_c> rioxd, aiuta a farti aiutare
<Federico> niente infatti lo avevo già provato....installo tutto andiamo atouchpad off 0 e nuovamente no synaptics loaded
<Federico> da manuale purtroppo
<cristian_c> Federico, synclient -l
<cristian_c> Federico, una domanda, in live stesso problema?
<Federico> no synaptic nuovamente...perdonami cosaintendi per in live?
<cristian_c> Federico, la modalità che ti consente di provare il sistema direttamente da dvd senza installarlo sull'hard disk
<rioxd> cristian_c ho scritto su windoe
<rioxd> windows
<cristian_c> rioxd, ?
<Federico> ah ok certo...si
<Federico> in fase di installazione ricordo che già dopo kali
<Federico> non si usava
<cristian_c> Federico, e prima?
<rioxd> cristian_c ho scritto sulla partizione di windows e ho perso tutti i dati
<Federico> tu pensa se vuoi ridere che non andava manco il wifi e che io ho un router col macfilter xd....immagina quanto mi sono divertito!
<Federico> di quello sono venuto a capo ma sto touchpad mi sta proprio sulla gola
<cristian_c> Federico, dico, prima il touchpad era stato rilevato?
<Federico> nope
<Federico> da dopo kali buio non nella live non dopo
<cristian_c> Federico, quindi non è mai stato rilevato con nessuna distro linux?
<Federico> di fatto esatto
<cristian_c> Federico, e win 8?
<Federico> anche se (precisiamo...kali è conosciuto per avere questo problem)
<Federico> win 8 era perfetto
<cristian_c> Federico, quindi appena hai disinstallato win 8, provando kali , win 7 e ubuntu, non è più stato rllevato?
<Federico> corretto
<Federico> attualmente il mio pc ha dualboot kali -linux e ubuntu
<cristian_c> Federico, uhm, interessante
<cristian_c> Federico, quindi escludi un problema hardware?
<Federico> maaaaaaaaaa.....anche il solo ubuntu reinstallato ha mantenuto il non riconoscimento del touchpad
<cristian_c> tipo un guasto o un touchpad mal collegato (a me è successo)?
<giampiero> ciao a tutti ho un problema di grub qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Federico, se non va in live con nessun SO, è chiaro...
<Federico> assolutamente il pc è nuovo di pacca e fondamentalmente prima andava quindi mica può essersi rotto dal niente
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Federico> io guarda cristian convengo con la tua analisi ma credimi non può essere questo il caso
<cristian_c> Federico, puoi indicarmi il tuo modello esatto di ativ?
<giampiero> Ho sppena installato lubuntu 14.10 ma all'avvio non appare la schermata del grub. Un aiuto?
<Federico> si guarda ti scrivo proprio il numero:NP905s3g-k07it
<cristian_c> giampiero, è disattivato, molto probabilmente, cioè impostato in modo che non sia visibile
<cristian_c> Federico, ok, grazie
<Federico> non mi ricordo proprio ativ cosa non ho la scatola
<giampiero> Come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Federico, no, va bene quello che mi hai fornito :)
<Federico> ok o tieni conto che è uno dei nuovi col bios montagna russa per win 8 .....
<giampiero> premetto che sono già andato sulla pagina wiki ubuntu dove spiega il ripristino, ed ho fatto quello che dice ma senza successo.
<Federico> che per dire pure il sony vaio sembrava inservibile e downgradato a windows 7 ultimate trovati i driver e piazzato ubuntu è andato da dio quindi touchpad rotto mi convice poco...non pago la scheda wifi era uguale nn funzionava cn nessun so
<Federico> messa aposto ha funzionato con tutti
<cristian_c> giampiero, premi esco o maiusc all'avvio del pc
<cristian_c> *ESC
<giampiero> ok. poi?
<cristian_c> Federico, a proposito, hai controllato nel bios uefi?
<cristian_c> Federico, casomai ci fosse qualche opzione relativa al touchpad
<cristian_c> :D
<Federico> mi pare di si ma porca miseria..vuoi mettere che è l'unica cosa che mi sono dimenticato?
<cristian_c> giampiero, nel disco c'è soltanto ubuntu installato?
<Federico> se riavvio il pc e rientro in chat ti ritrovo?
<giampiero> cristian_c, no, anche windows7
<cristian_c> giampiero, quindi , spiega, hai installato ubuntu dopo windows?
<giampiero> cristian_c, esatto
<cristian_c> Federico, sì, se fai adesso
<cristian_c> giampiero, allora premi esc o maiusc all'avvio del pc
<cristian_c> giampiero, dovrebbe comparire
<giampiero> cristian_c, ok provo, grazie.
<Federico> cerco quel bomberone di cristian io
<Federico> datemi lui
<Federico> fategli arrivare il mex che gli sto scrivendo dal touchpad funzionante è che è un genio perchè è tre giorni che non penso alla cosa più ovvia
<giampiero> cristian_c, adesso il grub appare ma non vedo windows
<cristian_c> Federico, il bios?
<cristian_c> giampiero, ok, è già qualcosa
<cristian_c> giampiero, avvia una live
<Federico> era il bios
<Federico> yes
<cristian_c> :D
<Federico> sono troppo scemo
<Federico> grazie
<cristian_c> Federico, di nienter
<giampiero> cristian_c, ok, e poi?
<cristian_c> Federico, hai risolto un altro problema (certo che è strano attivare il touchpad dal bios, è nuova anche per me questa cosa)
<cristian_c> giampiero, intanto avviala
<cristian_c> giampiero, poi si guarda gparted
<giampiero> cristian_c, e poi torno su irc?
<cristian_c> giampiero, sì, da live
<giampiero> cristian_c, ok
<giampiero> cristian_c, eccomi
<giampiero> cristian_c, ci sei
<cristian_c> giampiero, ok
<cristian_c> giampiero, ora apri gparted
<giampiero> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> giampiero, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giampiero> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/1071/jgt6TL.png
<cristian_c> giampiero, ok, windows c'è
<giampiero> cristian_c, http://imageshack.com/a/img673/1071/jgt6TL.png
<cristian_c> in sda2 , pare
<giampiero> cristian_c, quindi perchè non lo vedo nel grub?
<cristian_c> giampiero, win 7?
<giampiero> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> giampiero, mmmm
<cristian_c> giampiero, ok, proviamo a ripristinare il grub
<cristian_c> giampiero, così in update-grub si controlla cosa trova
<cristian_c> !grub | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> giampiero, secondo link
<giampiero> cristian_c, dove il wiki mi indica sda1 io sostituisco sda2, giusto?
<cristian_c> no
<giampiero> cristian_c, come jno? se windows è in sda2?
<cristian_c> giampiero, ubuntu sta su sda3
<cristian_c> Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema. Da riga di comando digitare:
<cristian_c> va fatto in chroot
<giampiero> cristian_c, ops, scusa
<giampiero> cristian_c, ho montato per sbaglio sda2, come lo smonto?
<cristian_c> giampiero, quali comandi hai digitato fino ad ora?
<giampiero> christian_c, sudo umount /mnt/
<giampiero> ?
<giampiero> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<giampiero> sudo umount /mnt/
<cristian_c> giampiero, sì
<giampiero> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<giampiero> cristian_c, ok allora proseguo
<giampiero> cristian_c
<giampiero> cristian_c
<giampiero> cristian_c, nel mio caso  Ubuntu non è installato con una partizione di /boot separata , giusot?
<giampiero> cristian_c, l'ho installato su sda3 con punto di mount /
<cristian_c> Se non si è sicuri su questo punto, molto probabilmente non si possiede una partizione di /boot separata. Saltare quindi il prossimo passaggio.
<cristian_c> giampiero, hai usato grub-install e update-grub2?
<cristian_c> giampiero, comunque, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | giampiero
<ubot-it> giampiero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giampiero> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9238854/
<giampiero> cristian_c, grazie di tutto cmq.
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/loop0: 628.3 MiB, 658841600 bytes, 1286800 sectors
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> giampiero, ah, scusa quella è la live XD
<cristian_c> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<cristian_c> giampiero, windows continua a non essere visto
<cristian_c> giampiero, a questo punto mi viene da pensare che stai usando un bios uefi
<cristian_c> giampiero, e che magari hai installato ubuntu in modo non standard
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> giampiero, avvia ubuntu normalmente e una volta sul desktop, digita in un terminale: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<giampiero> cristian_c, ok, lo faccio
<giampiero> cristian_c, ho fatto ma nonmi dà output
<cristian_c> giampiero, ok
<cristian_c> In assenza dell'interfaccia UEFI o in caso sia disabilitata, non verrà visualizzato alcun output.
<cristian_c> giampiero, mi viene da pensare che hai disattivato uefi
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe perché un windows installato in uefi non venga visualizzato dal grub
<cristian_c> giampiero, ma scusa, hai scaricato ubuntu a 32 bit?
<giampiero> cristian_c, uefi è disattivato, il pc va in legacy mode perchè ci ho installato seven, ubuntu è a 64 bit
<cristian_c> giampiero, scusa, ma seven non va in uefi mode?
<cristian_c> pensavo lo supportasse
<cristian_c> se il pc ha uefi
<giampiero> cristian_c, il pc è arrivsto con windows 8, poi per una serie di motivi ci ho re-installato il 7, tutto quello che non è windows 8 va in legacy mode.
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> giampiero, ok
<jester-> cristian_c: supporta e h pure la prima partizione di boot uefi
<cristian_c> giampiero, il che complica le cose
<jester-> è la 32 bit che non suooprta uefi
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, sì, ma quando ha ripristinato grub, winz non c'era
<jester-> cristian_c: se non c'è sa di avvio winz segato
<cristian_c> jester-, sì,l'ho pensato anch'io
<cristian_c> jester-, ma in gparted winz pare ci sia
<jester-> cristian_c: se ha uefi deve usare il tool da remix
<cristian_c> giampiero, allora, giustamente come dice jester
<jester-> il metodo mbr non funza
<cristian_c> giampiero, visto che il pc è nato con winz 8
<cristian_c> giampiero, probabilmente aveva una partizione efi di avvio
<giampiero> cristian_c, sì, è così.
<cristian_c> giampiero, se l'hai eliminata, avrai problemi con l'avvio di winz
<cristian_c> giampiero, quindi credo vada ricreata
<giampiero> cristian_c, ok, quindi cosa faccio?
<giampiero> cristian_c, premetto che prima di installare ubuntu windows si avviava. E se reinstallassi ubuntu in mod. legacy?
<cristian_c> giampiero, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<cristian_c> giampiero, il problema non è stato tanto l'installazione, quanto il fatto che hai brasato la partizione efi
<cristian_c> che è fondamentale per la uefi mode
<giampiero> cristian_c, allora ripristino la uefi?
<cristian_c> giampiero, sì
<cristian_c> giampiero, e sopratutto, leggi il paragrafo linkato
<giampiero> cristian_c, ma nel mio caso ubuntu si avvia. Tu mi stai danso, se capisco bene, una soluzione per ubuntu che non si avvia, ma da me è windows che non si avvia.
<cristian_c> giampiero, sì, ho notato
<cristian_c> Selezionare la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fare clic sul pulsante Applica.
<cristian_c> Nel caso la riga non fosse selezioanbile significa che la partizione EFI è assente. Può essere creata come spiegato nel paragrafo precedente.
<cristian_c> giampiero, sopratutto per questo motivo
<wartis> salve ho un problema, ho da poco installato su una vecchia macchina ubuntu 10.04,  purtroppo quest ultima non riesce a collegarsi via ethernet
<wartis> ora sono da portatile
<cristian_c> wartis, ubuntu 10.04 è obsoleta da anni, non più supportata
<cristian_c> wartis, installa lubuntu aggiornata
<wartis> capisco ma quella macchina è minimo di 10 anni fà
<cristian_c> wartis, anzi, prima provala in live
<cristian_c> wartis, appunto, peggio che mai installarci ubuntu con gnome
<cristian_c> ubuntu datata
<wartis> ok
<wartis> proverò con lubuntu
<frenko> come faccio a far funzionare la VPN IPSEC con ubuntu
<wartis> grazie del consiglio
<dario011> cristian
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-26
<glpiana> ola
<LeartS> it.archive.ubuntu.com è down
<LeartS> come posso dire ad apt-get di usare momentaneamente un altro mirror?
<Barrnet> modifica il file /etc/apt/source.list
<Barrnet> e metti un mirror alternativo
<glpiana> LeartS, puoi farlo per via grafica da software-properties-gtk
<LeartS> Speravo in una soluzione più comoda tipo un parametro di apt-get :(
<LeartS> vabbè, bando alla pigrizia
<LeartS> grazie
<Barrnet> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<glpiana> LeartS, software properties è comodissimo
<Barrnet> qui trovi i mirror alternativi, puoi anche scaricare il source.list già fatto :D
<ExPBoy> non mi pare opportuno scarica il file
<glpiana> LeartS, apri software properties e modifica il mirror dal menu "scarica da"
<ExPBoy> scaricare
<glpiana> senza complicarsi la vita con file di sistema e permessi
<glpiana> ma ognuno è libero di prendere la strada che crede più opportuna :)
<LeartS> Il problema è che facendo così deve riaggiornare la lista software e poi devo rimetterlo a come era prima, io cercavo un metodo tipo "sudo apt-get install mypackage --use-mirror=uk" che dicesse di usare momentaneamente un mirror alternativo. Comunque non è niente di grave, è solo un minuto in più, volevo solo sapere se c'era un metodo del genere
<ExPBoy> non mi risulta
<LeartS> a parte che apt-get potrebbe accorgersi quando un mirror non risponde e provare automaticamente su un altro
<ExPBoy> ehhh
<ExPBoy> e poi farti anche il caffè al mattino?
<Barrnet> Mi pare che altri package manager lo facciano, tipo quello di arch, ma parlo per sentito dire xD
<ExPBoy> il caffè?
<Barrnet> di certo è che puoi scaricare da launchpad il pacchetto che necessiti e installarlo poi tramite debkg :D
<ExPBoy> (fine OT)
<Barrnet> No, la selezione di un altro mirror >.<'
<LeartS> ExPBoy: Non mi sembra niente di complicato, se non ottieni risposta entro tot secondi prova usando fr.archive.ubuntu.com al posto di it.archive.ubuntu.com
<ExPBoy> LeartS, se sei in grado di fare la modifica falla
<glpiana> LeartS, non siamo sul canale di sviluppo di apt. chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<Barrnet> quant'è inquietante che i mirror del terzo mondo sono più aggiornati di quelli italiani? °_°
<glpiana> !chat | Barrnet
<ubot-it> Barrnet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> LeartS, guarda qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line/9035#9035
<Barrnet_> mi è crashato, ad ogni modo: puoi risolvere una volta per tutte mettendo anche diversi mirror nel source.list e poi fare pinning, in questo modo se uno è offline viene cercato nel mirror alternativo con il pinning più alto
<Barrnet_> quant'è probabile che due mirror siano contemporaneamente offline?
<Barrnet_> ad ogni modo alla riconnessione mi è capitato il pi greco come captcha ._.'
<LeartS> π
<Barrnet_> ad ogni modo, hai risolto? xD
<Barrnet_> o la pigrizia ha vinto e preferisci aspettare che torni online? :D
<Barrnet_> Il che è una delle soluzioni possibili imho.
<glpiana> una buona cosa è non usare il mirror italiano che da spesso problemi secondo me
<Barrnet_> mi sono sempre chiesto: ma lo gestisce la comunità italiana il mirror o è sempre roba canonical? Ad ogni modo io non ho mai avuto particolari problemi °-°'
<glpiana> Barrnet_, non lo so, ma chiudiamo gli off topic e proseguiamoli in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Yad> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio pc (asus s200e) e quasi tutto è andato bene. C'è un piccolo problema : sostanzialmente le icone si ingradiscono e riducono a loro piacimento senza che io dia alcun comando (compaiono dei puntatori rossi con delle frecce al centro); oppure si aprono da sole altre icone, come ad esempio la dash. secon
<Yad> do voi cosa potrebbe essere ?
<glpiana> Yad, avevi un comportamento strano anche quando lo hai provato in live?
<Yad> glpiana, perdona la mia ignoranza, cosa vuol dire provare in live ? Appena lo ho installato ha avuto questo comportamento
<glpiana> Yad, questo vuol dire che hai installato alla cieca, senza prima vedere come girava dal supporto (dvd o sub) di installazione?
<Yad> se può essere d'aiuto, il comportamento mi ricorda, in maniera molto ridotta, le difficoltà che ho incontrato su windows quando mi si è rotto lo schermo (questo pc è touch screen). All'epoca disattivai il touch e risolsi il problema.
<Yad> No no, andava bene dal supporto !
<glpiana> Yad, apri un terminale
<Yad> ok
<glpiana> Yad, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Yad> fatto
<glpiana> Yad, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Yad> non mi fa inserire piu nulla mi chiede una password. Chiedo ancora scusa ma ammetto la mia totale ignoranza in materia
<glpiana> Yad, allora, dopo sudo apt-get update ti aveva restituito il prompt?
<glpiana> o è lì che ti chiede la password?
<glpiana> se è lì, scrivila anche se non la vedi e premi invio, è una misura di sicurezza il fatto che non la mostri
<Yad> sta lavorando
<Yad> in attesa degli header
<Yad> : Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<Yad> e il problema persiste
<glpiana> Yad, cambiamo server. apri la dash e scrivi software
<glpiana> Yad, dovresti vedere il programma software properties
<glpiana> avvialo
<Yad> ok, sicuro che non c'entra il touch screen ?
<Yad> non ce l ho
<glpiana> Yad, può centrare anche quello, certo. ma meglio in ogni caso mettere a posto il sistema di aggiornametno
<glpiana> Yad, allora nel temrinale: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Yad> ok scusa se ripondo dopo una vita, ma sta diventando difficile lavorarci sopra
<glpiana> Yad, vuoi che proviamo a disabilitare il touch prima?
<Yad> forse si, perchè sto facendo molta fatica a lavorarci sopra
<glpiana> Yad, nel terminale scrivi: lsmod | grep touch
<glpiana> Yad, dimmi se ti da output
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Yad> giuliano@giuliano-X202E:~$ lsmod | grep touch
<Yad> hid_multitouch         17419  0
<Yad> hid                   110426  3 hid_multitouch,hid_generic,usbhid
<Yad> giuliano@giuliano-X202E:~
<glpiana> Yad, proviamo a scaricar eil modulo. se qualcosa dovesse andare storto riavvia il sistema
<glpiana> Yad, sudo rmmod hid_multitouch
<Yad> il modulo non è caricato
<glpiana> Yad, hai dato due volte il comando
<Yad> si
<glpiana> Yad, bastava una. spesso i comadni non danno output. ora, è cambiato qualcosa nel comprotamento del pc?
<Yad> attenzione attenzione, sembra essersi risolto !
<glpiana> Yad, spe, il touch però ora è disabilitato, confermi?
<Yad> le pagine non si aprono e chiudono più all'impazzata
<Yad> si si
<glpiana> Yad, mettiamo a posto i repository ora, poi ci pensiamo su ancora un attimo
<glpiana> Yad, nel terminale, se non l'hai già aperto prima: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Yad> ok fatto
<glpiana> Yad, dove leggi "scaricare da", apri il menu e scegli "altro"
<Yad> ok
<Yad> fatto
<glpiana> Yad, anczi, torna indietro e scegli il server principale (controlla che termini con .com)
<Yad> ho messo server principale, dove devo controllare che termini con .com ?
<glpiana> Yad, no, vero, lì appare sevrer principale. chiudi pure software-properties
<glpiana> Yad, torna al terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Yad> ok, nel mentre che chiudo il software properties, mi dice che le info sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate
<Yad> scelta tra (ricarica) e (chiudi)
<glpiana> Yad, se fai chiudi poi dai l'update da terminale, se fai ricarica, lo fa lui. scegli quello che preferisci
<Yad> faccio quello che dici te, non voglio prendere iniziative e far danni :)
<glpiana> Yad, è indifferente, chiudi e poi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<Yad> fatto
<glpiana> Yad, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Yad> eseguito
<glpiana> Yad, ha installato qualcosa?
<Yad> mi dice che dopo questa operazione verrano occupati 8192 b di spazio su disco, continuo si ?
<glpiana> continua
<Yad> fatto
<glpiana> Yad, ora, tu hai intenzione, potendo, di usare il touchscreen?
<Yad> no, non ne ho bisogno sinceramente, lo trovo abbastanza inutile
<Yad> :)
<glpiana> Yad, allora mettiamo il dirver in blacklist
<Yad> pronto
<glpiana> Yad, scrivi: sudo echo "blacklist hid_multitouch" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hid_multitouch.conf
<Yad> fatto
<glpiana> Yad, riavvia il pc e vediamo che fa
<Yad> ok, ritorno qui sulla chat per aggiornarti
<Yad> a tra poco
<Yad> :)
<glpiana> ok
<Yad> hei, è ritornato il problema
<Yad> tutto all'impazzata di nuovo
<glpiana> Yad, scrivi ancora: sudo rmmod hid_multitouch
<glpiana> Yad, poi scrivi: cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hid_multitouch.conf
<Yad> fatto
<glpiana> Yad, cosa è uscito?
<Yad> niente
<Yad> il touch si è ridisattivato al primo comando, al secondo non è successo nulla
<Yad> sul terminale non mi è comparso nulla di rilevante
<glpiana> Yad, allora prima il comando non era andato a buon fine. avevi fatto copia incolla o avevi scritto a mano?
<Yad> copia incolla
<Yad> sto facendo sempre copia incolla
<glpiana> Yad, prima hai scritto che non è uscito nulla di rilevante. ma è uscito qualcosa o no?
<Yad> ho scritto il primo comando rmmod hid_multitouch e il pc ha smesso di aprire icone a casaccio
<glpiana> Yad, poi scrivi: cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hid_multitouch.conf
<Yad> ah,scusa. sul secondo mi è uscito
<Yad> file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Yad, ridai questo comando: sudo echo "blacklist hid_multitouch" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hid_multitouch.conf
<Yad> ok
<Yad> permesso negato
<LeartS> glpiana: non funziona così, il redirect dell'output non viene eseguito da sudo
<glpiana> Yad, sudo è parte del comando, copia tutto dai due punti in poi
<glpiana> ok
<Yad> ho copiato anche sudo
<glpiana> Yad, allora fai così: sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hid_multitouch.conf
<glpiana> grazie LeartS
<glpiana> Yad, poi: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hid_multitouch.conf
<glpiana> Yad, e dentro ci scrivi: blacklist hid_multitouch
<Yad> dentro ?
<glpiana> Yad, salvi il file e riavvii, vediamo se va. io torno tra 10 minuti
<Yad> non ti sto seguendo scusami
<dario011> m
<bugfix> salve
<bugfix> quale ubuntu andrebbe per un pc gericom tft amd athlon xp 1400 con 512 MB di ram?
<dario011> chi mi da una mano per configurare una stampante brother?
<jester-> bugfix: lubuntu ì, forse
<bugfix> grazie jester-
<bugfix> pensavo anch'io a questo oppure a xubuntu
<jester-> bugfix: oca ram
<jester-> poca
<jester-> e procio antico
<bugfix> 512 di ram
<dario011> jester non hai la pasienza oggi?
<jester-> dario011: sto andando a pranzo
<dario011> ok
<jester-> dario011: se ha tempo glpiana è il piu paziente e preparato
<dario011> grazie scusami
<jester-> non c'è niente da scusare :D
<glpiana> dario011, niente chat privata per cortesia
<dario011> ok
<dario011> tieni presente che sono nuovo ad linux
<dario011> lo uso da 4 giorni circa
<glpiana> dario011, collega la  stampante e metti su pastebin l'output del comando: lsusb          dato nel terminale
<glpiana> !paste | dario011
<ubot-it> dario011: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9249084/
<dario011> ok
<GianlucaB> Salve
<GianlucaB> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> dario011, prova a leggere qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4047818
<glpiana> !nessuno | GianlucaB
<ubot-it> GianlucaB: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<GianlucaB> ok grazie
<GianlucaB> dunque vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc senza sistema operativo
<GianlucaB> ma dopo aver scaricato da questo sito la versione di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> bene
<GianlucaB> non mi riesce di installarla
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<GianlucaB> mi escono tutta una serie di errori
<GianlucaB> ho fatto una foto della schermata che appare
<glpiana> GianlucaB, anzitutto da dove hai scaricato la iso?
<GianlucaB> un attimo che posto un link
<GianlucaB> l'ho scricata da qua ubuntu.it
<glpiana> GianlucaB, qui sei su un canale di freenode su irc, non su un sito. intendi dal sito italiano di ubuntu da quel che ho capito
<glpiana> GianlucaB, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato?
<glpiana> !md5 | GianlucaB
<ubot-it> GianlucaB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GianlucaB> ok scusate, io stò chattande da dentro il sito di ubuntu, e pesnavo fosse la chat del sito
<glpiana> GianlucaB, aspettiamo risposte o schermate
<GianlucaB> si stavo facendo upload
<GianlucaB> http://i.imgur.com/W7dGKOf.jpg
<GianlucaB> questo è ciò che mi appare quando tento di installare
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, hai seguito la guida per l'installazione?
<GianlucaB> si, ma questa schermata appare dopo 2 minutio da quando è partita l'installazione
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, provata in live?
<lello> buongiorno io sto cercando di creare un disco di avvio per mettere ubuntu 14.04 su una penna .. solo che mi segna sempre un messaggio di errore.  ho provato un pò tutto a formattarla sia su win che ubuntu ma nulla
<GianlucaB> cioè io l'unica operazione che faccio è quella di inserire il dvd di ubuntu, e avviare il pc da dvd
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, come hai creato il dvd?
<jester-> lello: cioè fai il contrario
<GianlucaB> ho masterizzato la iso
<jester-> lello: di solito si crea la usb o vd per poi installare
<ExPBoy> come ti diceva glpiana hai controllato md5?
<GianlucaB> ma cosa è questo md5?
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lello> forse mi sono spiegato male ... devo mettere ubuntu su un notebook e devo togliere windows
<lello> però non riesco a creare un disco di avvio usb
<GianlucaB> ok stò leggendo ora faccio le dovute verifiche
<GianlucaB> intanto grazie per il supporto
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> lello, da windows la crei?
<lello> da ubuntu
<glpiana> lello, cosa usi per farla?
<lello> windows è inutilizzabile non si riesce a avviare nulla
<lello> crea dischi di avvio
<LeartS> jester-: io credo che 512 MB siano abbastanza per XUbuntu. Il mio eeepc con 1GB di ram e un intel atom quando atom era ancora sinonimo di merda, riusciva a far girare abbastanza bene Ubuntu con Unity
<lello> glpiana quello standard di ubuntu 14.04.1
<glpiana> lello, la iso è stata scaricata bene? md5sum è corretto?
<lello> l'ho scaricata da torrent
<glpiana> LeartS, mi sa che con 512 è meglio lubuntu ormai
<glpiana> lello, e cosa comporta questo?
<lello> glepiana md5sum non cosa sia
<krabador> LeartS , le cose sono cambiate rispetto ad "anni fa"
<glpiana> !md5 | lello
<ubot-it> lello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GianlucaB> ok, ho esguito il controllo md5, e sembra ttto ok
<GianlucaB> MD5 check sumes are the same
<lello> glpiana ... penso di si scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, masterizza la iso a bassa velocità
<lello> ma il problema non è l'iso è la penna usb glpiana
<ExPBoy> e poi non installare subito prima provalo
<GianlucaB> ho già fatto, propio perchè avevo letto la guida, il minimo del mi masterizzatore è 8X
<GianlucaB> come faccio a provarlo?
<glpiana> lello, se sai qual è il problema perchè vieni a chiedere?
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, quando avvi da dvd ti chiede se installare o provare
<GianlucaB> no, non mi chiede nulla
<lello> ... glpiana .. mi da errore sulla penna usb un pallino rosso .. e non riesco a farla funzionare
<ExPBoy> allora la iso non è buona o hai masterizzato male
<LeartS> krabador: e chi ha detto "anni fa"?
<GianlucaB> appare la scritta bianca Ubuntu a centro schermo
<lello> la penna usb funziona e viene riconosciuta .. ho provato a mettere dei file sopra .. l'ho riformattata ..
<lello> asp
<glpiana> lello, non ho ancora capito cosa c'entra il problema di un a penna usb non funzionante con questo canale
<lello> guarda glpiana http://imagebin.ca/v/1iZOrwVfGJ6m
<lello> la penna funziona correttamente
<lello> questo è quello che vedo
<GianlucaB> proverò a masterizzare nuovamente la iso
<lello> ma ripeto la penna funziona glpiana
<GianlucaB> ma la mio iso è un dvd è giusto che sia così?
<glpiana> lello, già solo vedere quel ubuntu mate fa girare le balete. sappi che se anche riuscissimo a metterlo su una penna e tu poi a installarlo non avresti supporto qui
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, la .iso è un file che deve essere scritto su dvd o usb
<GianlucaB> esattamente
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> lello, se clicchi su "caNCELLA DISCO" COSA FA?
<GianlucaB> mi veine il dubbio, perchè prima qualcuno ha scritto che doveva essere un cd
<ExPBoy> GianlucaB, no da un po di tempo un cd è piccolo
<GianlucaB> ok allora stò masterizzando nuovamente alla velocità minima
<GianlucaB> grazie per il supporto
<ExPBoy> figurati
<GianlucaB> oggi pomeriggio provo nuovamente
<GianlucaB> casomai torno qua sulla chat
<lello> glpiana già fatto rimane un bel pò di tempo fermo e poi non succede nulla .. l'ho formattasta sia fat 32 che ntfs
<lello> glpiana non c'è un modo per capire quale è il problema .. e non c'è un altra utility?
<lello> glpian http://pastebin.com/4YUZWTu2 mi da questo errore con cancella disco
<lello> glpiana http://pastebin.com/4YUZWTu2 mi da questo errore con cancella disco
<lello> prova
<glpiana> lello, arrivo, ero via
<glpiana> lello, hai più di una porta usb sul pc?
<lello> si .. provo a cambiarla
<lello> la pennetta si apre subito ...
<lello> nel frattempo ho scaricata un altra io
<lello> iso
<glpiana> lello, ok, apri usb creator e vedi cosa fa. se non va proviamo a smontare la chiavetta
<lello> stesso problema .. gcmq già montata e smontata ho anche riavviato
<glpiana> lello, smontata come?
<lello> tramite dischi
<glpiana> lello, ok
<lello> non c'è un altra utility?
<glpiana> lello, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lello> glpiana ... nulla ... che scatole devo usare un dvd mi sà
<lello> ma non capisco che gli prende
<glpiana> lello, dammi l'output di fidsk -l   con la chiavetta inserita
<glpiana> !paste | lello
<ubot-it> lello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario011> ok niente da fare
<dario011> gradirei qualche sigla di stampante epson ,con facile elementare installazione
<glpiana> dario011, epson?
<glpiana> dario011, va che le più semplici son le hp
<dario011> si perchè
<dario011> sai quanto costano le cartucce?una cifra
<dario011> dell'hp
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> !chat | dario011
<ubot-it> dario011: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dario011> non sono esperto che faccio?
<dario011> gilpiana
<glpiana> dario011, in questo canale non si chiedono consigli per gli acquisti, sorry
<dario011> scusa non sapevo
<dario011> ma sto buttando il sangue per la conf. della mia brother
<Temeroya> salve, un programma per ubuntu per cambiare dns?
<glpiana> Temeroya, beh, hai già lì il network manager per cambiar ei dns
<Temeroya> me ne serve uno per oltrepassare la censura
<Temeroya> quale inidirizzo metto?
<glpiana> la censura?
<Sonny89> salve
<glpiana> Temeroya, ma poi che c'entra con questo cnaale?
<glpiana> !chat | Temeroya
<ubot-it> Temeroya: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> lol
<Sonny89> ho alcuni problemi
<Sonny89> riguardo il fatto
<glpiana> Sonny89, esponili
<glpiana> senza andare a capo ogni due parole
<Sonny89> praticamente
<Sonny89> ho ubuntu 14.10
<Sonny89> e non riesco ad istallare tramite cd
<Sonny89> la mia stampante wifi
<Sonny89> è una samsung
<glpiana> !enter | Sonny89 e due
<ubot-it> Sonny89 e due: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Sonny89, cerca sul sito samsung il manuale della tua stampante e segui le istruzioni per installarla sotto linux
<Sonny89> e poi non riesco ad istallare nemmeno il pacchetto di itunes e icloud per il mio iphone
<Sonny89> quale è il sito?
<glpiana> Sonny89, per itunes e icloud mi sa che ti stai confondendo con altri sistemi oeprativi
<glpiana> per il sito della samsung, ho capito, te lo cerco io su google
<Sonny89> ok grazie
<Sonny89> per itunes e icloud
<glpiana> Sonny89, installati windows o comprati un mac
<Sonny89> è solo il pacchetto
<glpiana> Sonny89, http://www.samsung.com/it/home
<Sonny89> per visualizzare i dati iphone
<glpiana> Sonny89, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Sonny89> Grazie gentilissima
<Sonny89> adesso provo
<Uzzi> ho la necessità di creare un fileserver per rete mista(lin+win)che si appoggi come base dati per utenti e gruppi ad un server openldap. le cartelle devono poter essere stette con permessi diversi per gruppi e utenti.quelche dritta?
<Sonny89> ma se istalla vitual box
<Sonny89> da li posso istallare la qualsiasi cosa?
<glpiana> Sonny89, con virtualbox crei una macchina virtuale su cui puoi installare un sistema operativo
<Sonny89> questo lo sò
<glpiana> Sonny89, quindi hai fatto una domanda di cui conoscevi la risposta
<Sonny89> ma non lo posso usare per istallare la stampante o qualche altro software che non supporta linux?
<glpiana> Sonny89, per il software ti sei risposto, per le periferiche, se usb, sì, puoi usarle
<Sonny89> pure cd?
<glpiana> Sonny89, i cd non sono altro che supporti. nonaspettarti di far girare i giochi in virtualbox, sia chiaro
<Sonny89> no non mi interessano i giochi
<Sonny89> ma solo il cd d' istallastazione della stampante
<Sonny89> tutto qui
<glpiana> Sonny89, sì, è una cosa che puoi fare
<Tamy> Salve dovrei sostituire il vecchio sistema operativo di XP ma non sò quale versione di ubuntu  è la più adatta per questo netbook
<glpiana> Tamy, quanta ram e che processore?
<Tamy> 32 gb
<Tamy> non saprei è un HP pavilon ze5600
<Tamy> Salve dovrei sostituire il vecchio sistema operativo di XP ma non sò quale versione di ubuntu  è la più adatta per questo netbook HP pavilon ze5600
<glpiana> Tamy, ha 256 mega di ram, non 32 giga
<Tamy> scusami ma pensavo male mi puoi aiutare
<glpiana> se la ram è davvero quella, non ci metti nessuna versione di ubuntu
<Sonny89> Non riesco ad istallare
<Sonny89> tramite cd d'istallazione la mia stampante samsung Wifi
<Tamy> Ha 192 mb di RAM e 259 GHz  del 2002 con XP netbook HP Pavilon Ze5600
<Tamy> Quale versione è la più adatta
<Tamy> Ha l'ho visto ora 32,2 GB di capacità ma all'ora quale versione di ubuntu devo istallare?
<Tamy> Chi mi può aiutare?
<Tamy> Non mi risponde nessuno? ho capito devo cercare altrove grazie  :)
<Tamy> Saluti
<marioskytop> salve ho necessità di avere assistenza sull installazione di una stampante brother
<jester-> mapreri: sei ex dario?
<Lini85> Salve a tutti
<Lini85> ho bisogno urgentemente
<Lini85> qualche consiglio
<jester-> Lini85: dica
<krabador> Lini85, chiedi
<Lini85> ho bisogno
<Lini85> di sapere come creare tramite virtualbox
<krabador> !virtualbox | Lini85
<ubot-it> Lini85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Lini85> il modo per istallare
<krabador> Lini85,
<krabador> <Lini85> di sapere come creare tramite virtualbox
<krabador> <krabador> !virtualbox | Lini85
<krabador> <ubot-it> Lini85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Lini85> tramite cd di istallazione una stampante samsung
<krabador> ops
<krabador> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
<jester-> Lini85: meglio andare sul sito oracle e prendere l'ultia versione .deb  dei bit relativi al tio os
<Lini85> sarebbe?
<Lini85> io ho linux 14.10
<Lini85> ubuntu 14010
<jester-> Lini85 o meglio ancora andare sul sito vmware e rendere vmwareplayer che è milto meglio e pure a gratis, quando chiede la key batti enter in bianco
<Lini85> ma come??
<Lini85> la serie di virtualbox l'ho scaricata direttamente da ubuntu software center
<jester-> Lini85: quindi li ha installato?
<Lini85> Oracle VM  Virttual box Gestore
<jester-> Lini85: ???
<Lini85> si ma non riesco a creare una macchina virtuale per poter istallare la stampante
<Lini85> tramite cd/dvd
<krabador> Lini85, o lo disinstalli, scarichi ed installi da qui https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  l'ultima versione, scarichi ed installi gli addons , e le guest additions
<jester-> Lini85: e 4 vbox è installato o no
<krabador> oppure, come ha detto jester- , scarichi vmware player da qui https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/downloads
<krabador> e provi
<krabador> Lini85, in ogni caso, la cpu deve supportare una feature chiamata vt o vt-x
<krabador> controlla da bios, prima
<Lini85> e come?
<krabador> Lini85, mai entrato in bios?
<Lini85> no
<krabador> Lini85, consulta il manuale della scheda madre, o del notebook allora
<krabador> Lini85, il tasto per accesso in bios, in accensione della macchina, non è lo stesso per tutti
<Lini85> ah sarebbe F3 F4??
<krabador> è un tasto
<krabador> controlla direttamente sul manuale
<jester-> Lini85: il pc quanto è vecchio e quanta ram ha
<krabador> se non ce l'hai è reperibile su internet, al sito del produttore
<Lini85> ma da li che devo fare
<Lini85> cioè
<Lini85> parliamoci chiaro
<Lini85> devo istallare solo la stampante samsumg
<krabador> Lini85, rileggi chiaramente prima
<krabador> <krabador> Lini85, in ogni caso, la cpu deve supportare una feature chiamata vt o vt-x
<krabador> <krabador> controlla da bios, prima
<Lini85> tramite cd o wifi
<krabador> Lini85, non si usano i driver windows, su ubuntu
<Lini85> ecco
<Lini85> e quali driver devo istallare per istallarla?
<krabador> Lini85, se devi usare virtualbox o vmware, quanto detto prima sono le istruzioni base
<krabador> e non è argomento ufficiale qui
<krabador> Lini85, fornisci per favore il modello della stampante, e se la tua ubuntu 14.10 è 64-32 bit
<Lini85> 64 bit
<Lini85> stampante Samsung M2020 Series
<krabador> Lini85, è collegata adesso al pc?
<Lini85> no
<Lini85> tramite wifi
<Lini85> ma non me la trova
<Lini85> ma è accesa
<krabador> Lini85, attaccala in usb, apri il terminale, manda lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | Lini85
<ubot-it> Lini85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lini85> un momento
<krabador> Lini85, puoi vedere anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=586959&sid=e5817b7af6dad6604eceee2ff2ff894b&start=20
<krabador> Lini85, http://www.samsung.com/levant/support/skp/faq/265643
<aiuto> Salve il mio monitor esterno non viene rilevato
<aiuto> il mio pc è un dell xps 15 z
<krabador> aiuto, come lo attacchi, e con quale ubuntu?
<aiuto> 14.04
<aiuto> hdmi
<krabador> aiuto, è la prima volta che provi, oppure, funzionava e adesso non va ?
<aiuto> prima volta
<krabador> aiuto, notebook o fisso, e che scheda video hai?
<krabador> aiuto, ok, per notebook o fisso
<krabador> ho letto
<krabador> aiuto, che scheda video c'è ?
<aiuto> GT 525M
<aiuto> nvidea
<aiuto> geforce
<aiuto> GeForce GT 525M/PCIe/SSE2
<LeartS> aiuto: con "non viene rilevato" intendi che non riesci a mandarci video o hai controllato porprio che non venga visto nelle impostazioni -> Schermi
<krabador> aiuto, doppia scheda ?
<aiuto> si
<aiuto> non viene rilevato
<aiuto> nelle impostazioni
<aiuto> e anche con disper -l non lo vede
<krabador> aiuto, attaccalo adesso,apri terminale, scrivi xrandr e premi invio
<krabador> !pastebin | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251789/
<krabador> aiuto, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> aiuto, sempre pastebin
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251827/
<krabador> aiuto, lancia nvidia-settings
<krabador> e controlla le impostazioni
<aiuto> nessuna referenza a hdmi o altro
<aiuto> utilizzando buumblebee riesco ad avviare applicazioni con il processore grafico nvidia
<aiuto> ma non riesco a lincare al monitor esterno
<aiuto> ho trovato alcune configurazioni da qui
<aiuto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<jester-> aiuto: prova con nvidia-settings
<aiuto> già fatto ... niente
<krabador> aiuto, "* The HDMI is physically connected to the nVidia card -- by manually changing the xorg.conf, it is possible to start X on the nVidia card only, getting the HDMI video (at the cost of inactive main laptop screen and the Mini Displayport output).
<jester-> aiuto: hdmi?
<aiuto> mini display port non la uso mai
<aiuto> sarebbe preferibile usare solo il display hdmi
<aiuto> ma non ho capito come fare
<aiuto> installando la versione 14.10 secondo voi risolvo?
<jester-> aiuto: adesso che versione hai
<aiuto> 14.04
<jester-> aiuto: 14.10 è meglio per gli invidia
<aiuto> come aggiorno direttamente da ubuntu?
<jester-> aiuto: installi il 331 e si prende prime per dipendenza
<LeartS> e non so se a qualcuno interessa, ma evince in 14.10 funziona correttamente per schermi con tanti DPI
<LeartS> in 14.04 è sfuocato
<jester-> aiuto: vai nel softcenter e poi in aggiornamenti e etti tutte le distribuzioni
<aiuto> qualcosa da linea di comando?
<aiuto> xD
<jester-> aiuto: meglio che fai da li
<cristian_c> LeartS, probabilmente hanno introdotto il supporto hidpi nell'ultima versione
<aiuto> non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> LeartS, in realtà gli schermi con tanti dpi non dovrebbero produrre lo schermo 'sfocato', ma semmai finestre e icone troppo piccole
<cristian_c> :P
<jester-> !avanzamento | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<LeartS> cristian_c: i controlli di evince funzionano correttamente (ompostando lo scale nelle impostazioni unity) è cpme rendereizza i documenti che è sfocato
<LeartS> cosa che è stata riosolta in una versione di evince inclusa in 14.10 mentre quella di 14.04 ha ancora il problema
<LeartS> infatti ho porposto il backport in trusty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/trusty-backports/+bug/1377281
<jerrys> Si può installare Minecraft su Ubuntu per piattaforma ARM?
<cristian_c> LeartS, hai fatto bene
<aiuto> quando apro il software ho questo errore
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9252208/
<cristian_c> !info minecraft
<ubot-it> Package minecraft does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> jerrys, non mi risulta presente nei repo di ubuntu
<LeartS> jerrys: ma su che device stai facendo girare ubuntu ARM?
<jerrys> Il gioco però se non mi sbaglio si appoggia su Java, esiste il supporto java per Ubuntu ARM?
<cristian_c> jerrys, giusta domanda
<cristian_c> jerrys, ci sono anche implementazioni open di java, cioè openjdk
<cristian_c> quindi possibile che ci sia
<cristian_c> jerrys, mmm, c'è anche il supporto da parte di oracle
<jerrys> Dove posso verificare se "openjdk" è disponibile per piattaforme ARM?
<cristian_c> non so se è stato aggiornato a java 8
<cristian_c> jerrys, ripeto: mi pare che ci sia anche il supporto per java oracle
<cristian_c> jester-, arm v6?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> jerrys, arm v6?
<LeartS> jerrys: http://askubuntu.com/questions/431375/list-of-available-ubuntu-packages-for-arm-processors ma se ti interessa arm probabilmente avrai più fortuna con debian che è famosa per supportare molte architetture
<jerrys> No, è ARM v7.
<Kiwi110> quando apro il terminale mi dà sempre questa problema
<LeartS> jerrys: ma su che device arm hai installato Ubuntu? (curiosità)
<jerrys> odroid u3
<Kiwi110> bash: /home/kristian/.bashrc: riga 1: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<Kiwi110> bash: /home/kristian/.bashrc: riga 1: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<Kiwi110> bash: /home/kristian/.bashrc: riga 1: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<Kiwi110> bash: /home/kristian/.bashrc: riga 1: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<Kiwi110> raga potete aiutarmi?
<jerrys> Qualcosa per java?
<LeartS> jerrys: forse sì http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/oracle-java-ppa-updated-with-arm-support.html
<jerrys> Proverò.
<aster1> ciao avevo bisogno di un'informazione
<aster1> c'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> qualcuno | aster1
<cybernova> !qualcuno | aster1
<ubot-it> aster1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aster1> Ok avrei bisogno di un sistema operativo scegliendo ubuntu ho visto che ci sono desktop o server
<aster1> la differenza?
<LeartS> aster1: ti serve per un server?
<cybernova> aster1, desktop ha la grafica di serie mentre la server non ce l'ha
<cybernova> aster1, la server serve appunto se la devi utilizzare in un server mentre per tutto il resto c'è la desktop
<dario1982> Salve ragazzi
<dario1982> ho un problema cn la tastiera. Lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> non è in italiano?
<dario1982> Ad un certo punto smette di funzionare, va tutto il mouse funziona tutto tranne la tastiera
<dario1982> riavvio e torna tutto normale
<dario1982> in italiano
<cristian_c> dario1982, quando accade di solito?
<dario1982> Prima stavo scrivendo e mi è capitato di premere piu volte il tasto con le due frecce (credo TAB)
<dario1982> sopra il BLOC MAIUSC
<dario1982> un altra volta stavo scrivendo qui in chat e non stavo digitando niente di particolare
<cristian_c> dario1982, è la tastiera di un portatile?
<dario1982> si a dire il vero è un netbook acer
<cristian_c> dario1982, appena ricapita, segna l'orario
<cristian_c> e la data
<ludo79> buonasera ho un problema con un vecchio pc ibm think pad pentium m sto provando ad installare varie versioni di ubunto ma mi da , sempre problemi o di kernel o di cpu come posso fare?
<calimero_82> ciao ludu
<calimero_82> ludo79:
<ludo79> ciao
<calimero_82> hai provando con lubuntu 14.04?
<calimero_82> provato
<ludo79> si ma e la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> dario1982, ti ricordi esattamente a che ora è accaduto l'ultima volta?
<cristian_c> ludo79, descrivi il problema
<ludo79> nel forum mi e stato indicato lubuntu 12 04
<dario1982> se vuoi è capitato intorno alle 18.20 di oggi
<ludo79> ora sto scaricando lubuntu 12,04
<cristian_c> ludo79, non so se è pi
<cristian_c> *se è ancora supportata
<ludo79> ho problemi  di kernel
<cristian_c> ludo79, semmai prova con la 14.04
<ludo79> o di cpu
<cristian_c> ludo79, che problemi?
<cristian_c> dario1982, ok
<dario1982> devo fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> dario1982, cat /var/log/syslog > sticass.txt
<cristian_c> dario1982, in un terminale
<ludo79> non riesco a ripristinareb un vecchio pc pentium m think pad notebook
<cristian_c> ludo79, descrivi il tipo di problema che hai
<calimero_82> ludo79:  scaricati la1404 di lubuntu e vedi se parte
<cristian_c> ludo79, non possiamo sapere cosa c'è nella tua testa
<dario1982> nn ho ben capito scusami cristian_c
<cristian_c> dario1982, hai aperto il terminale?
<dario1982> scrivendo nel terminale non mi da nulla
<dario1982> si aperto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dario1982, appunto
<cristian_c> dario1982, ora apri il file sticass.txt presente nella tua home
<dario1982> fatto
<cristian_c> dario1982, posta tutto ciò che è dentro il file su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | dario1982
<ubot-it> dario1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ludo79> scusate ma e la prima volta che entro in questo forum vorrei capire chi parla con me? grazie
<cristian_c> !chi | ludo79
<ubot-it> ludo79: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<dario1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9253108/
<calimero_82> ludo79:  questa è una chat
<ludo79> ok scuate
<ludo79> allora chi puo spiegarmi come risolvere il mio problema grazie?
<cristian_c> Nov 26 18:15:24 bar-AO751h kernel: [ 1350.085252] perf samples too long (10009 > 10000), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 12500
<cristian_c> Nov 26 18:17:01 bar-AO751h CRON[1928]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<cristian_c> Nov 26 18:27:59 bar-AO751h kernel: [ 2104.734700] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<cristian_c> Nov 26 18:36:38 bar-AO751h kernel: [ 2623.812702] nacl_helper_boo[2205]: segfault at 404e ip 000104a0 sp bf980370 error 6 in nacl_helper_bootstrap[10000+2000]
<calimero_82> ludo79:  scaricati lubuntu 1404 e vedi se funziona
<cristian_c> dario1982, sicuro 18:20?
<dario1982> sicurissimo no
<dario1982> dal file vedo però che parte dalle 17.53
<ludo79> ok ora allora scarico e poi provo
<dario1982> forse riavviando ha riavviato anche il file sticass??
<cristian_c> dario1982, non importa, il fatto è che alle 18:20 non ci sono eventi
<dario1982> piu o meno
<cristian_c> dario1982, più o meno quanto?
<cristian_c> ludo79, non hai detto neanche quale problema hai
<dario1982> faccioamo cosi se mi dovesse risuccedere segno l'orario
<cristian_c> dario1982, sì
<cristian_c> e poi guarda i messaggi in /var/log/syslog , dario1982
<dario1982> ok grazie
<ludo79> devo rimettere in uso un vecchio ibm think pad pentium m notebook e vorrei farlo con linux ma ho provato ad installare varie versioni ma ho problemi di kernel mi dice che non sono appropriati e poi dice che il cpu non e presente
<cristian_c> ludo79, puoi postare una foto della schermata?
<ludo79> in questo momento no
<cristian_c> ludo79, ok, allora dovesse ricapitare, posta una schermata
<ludo79> ok sicuramente
<ludo79> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU -unable to boot
<ludo79> ecco questo e il mio problema
<cristian_c> ludo79, e poi?
<cristian_c> ludo79, non credo che appaia soltanto questo sullo schermo
<cristian_c> ludo79, non puoi davvero postare una foto?
<calimero_82> scusami ludo79 ma non puoi scaricarti lubu14.04 metterlo su dvd o penna e provare a vedere se funge il pc?
<ludo79> no perche non sono a casa e sono collegato dal tablet
<ludo79> lo sto scaricando
<cristian_c> ludo79, e come fai a conoscere il messaggio di errore se non hai davanti il pc?
<toshiba_> salve, vorrei sapere se esiste una distro speciale per gli eepc asus. grazie
<ludo79> perche ho trovato lo stesso messaggio nel forum dove sto scaricando lubuntu 14,04
<cristian_c> toshiba_, è il canale sbagliato questo, visto che si parla di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> ludo79, forum?
<toshiba_> mi potreste indicare una strada?
<ludo79> si la comunità di ubuntu
<toshiba_> rigiro la domanda ubuntu 14.04 va bene per un eeepc asus?
<toshiba_> grazie
<cristian_c> ludo79, ubuntu si scarica o dal sito ufficiale o tramite torrent
<cristian_c> toshiba_, immagino che ci giri lubuntu abbastanza bene. se le specifiche del pc sono scarsotte
<ludo79> si ok nel sito ufficiale di ubuntu ce il forum
<cristian_c> ludo79, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<ludo79> ok grazie mille sei un amico  poi ti faccio sapere se funziona
<cristian_c> ludo79, nel caso hai problemi, torna con la schermata
<franci> ciao come faccio a mettere ubuntu sulla pennetta per poi installarlo eseguendo il boot dalla pen drive?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | franci
<ubot-it> franci: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<franci> ok grazie 100000
<ludo79> ok ancora grazie buona serata a tutti ciaoooo
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho avuto un crash di unity, il form per riportare il crash mi da un errore EOFError Compressed file ended befero the end-of-stream marker was reached
<shez_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi cosa è successo?
<zamorano> buona sera
<zamorano> ho bisogno di aiuto se potete darmi
<zamorano> vi prego
<cristian_c> !aiuto | zamp
<ubot-it> zamp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> *zamorano
<zamorano> sto mettendo un sito online con debian
<zamorano> e sta in una vps
<zamorano> Not Found
<zamorano> The requested URL /login was not found on this server.
<zamorano> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<zamorano> questo è l'erore
<cristian_c> zamorano, ok, ma sei nel canale di ubuntu
<zamorano> se volete vi mostro cosa è inserito  nell' htaccess
<zamorano> scusate
<zamorano> mi date il link per chiedere aiuto per debian perfavore?
<cristian_c> zamorano, /join #debian-it
<rek> !ubottu OT
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubottu OT'
<rek> !ubottu Off-topic
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rek> !ubottu c
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubottu c'
<rek> !ubottu chit chat
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !abuso | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<zamorano> che  è successo?
<rek> cristian_c, i'm using the bot
<rek> voglio il canale per la chat ot
<cristian_c> rek, non si fa così
<cristian_c> rek, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> eeehhh saperlo
<zamorano> mi ridate il link per favore cosi lo copio
<zamorano> ho messo debian.it pero non esisTE la paggina
<cristian_c> zamorano, non è una 'paggina'
<cristian_c> zamorano, siamo in irc e nella rete freenode vi sono canali
<cristian_c> zamorano, installa un client irc così gestisci meglio tutto
<zamorano> :(
<cristian_c> zamorano, il comando lo devi digitare dove stai scrivendo adesso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> zamorano, /join #debian-it
<zamorano> zamorano, /join #debian-it
<cristian_c> zamorano, già meglio
<Yad> ciao a tutti, ho un problema a disattivare in maniera permanente il touch screen su ubuntu. Inizialmente non riuscivo a disattivarlo ma tramite il comando sudo rmmod hid_multitouch sono riuscito a risolvere. tuttavia una volta spento e riacceso il pc si ripresenta il problema. stando a quanto detto sulla chat questa mattina, era necessario inserire
<Yad>  il comando in una blacklist, cosa che non sono riuscito a fare perchè la connessione mi è caduta.
<cristian_c> zamorano, ma togli 'zamorano,'
<cristian_c> e lo spazio seguente
<cristian_c>  /join #debian-it
<cristian_c> senza lo spazio iniziale
<zamorano> ok
<zamorano> non c'e nessuno in chat
<zamorano> comunque ho visto che i comandi sono simili a ubuntu
<zamorano> può essere che il htaccess  che c'e nnon è compatibile ?
<zamorano> <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
<zamorano> RewriteEngine On
<zamorano> RewriteRule ^login(|/)$ /login.php
<zamorano> RewriteRule ^comprarid(|/)$ /comprarid.php
<zamorano> RewriteRule ^nomecurto(|/)$ /nomecurto.php
<zamorano> RewriteRule ^registrar(|/)$ /registrar.php
<zamorano> sono stato kickato?
<cristian_c> zamorano, no
<zamorano> (hmm)
<cristian_c> <zamorano> RewriteRule ^nomecurto(|/)$ /nomecurto.php
<cristian_c> <zamorano> RewriteRule ^registrar(|/)$ /registrar.php
<cristian_c> * zamorano è uscito (Excess Flood)
<cristian_c> * zamorano (254d7451@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.37.77.116.81) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> zamorano, direi che hai spammato invece
<zamorano> volevo far vedere se tante volte  e htaccess che non da le giuste informazioni
<zamorano> :(
<cristian_c> zamorano, io non ti vedo in #debian-it
<cristian_c> zamorano, ora ci sei nel canale, ma magari spiega anche a loro il problema invece di chiedere 'qualcuno può aiutarmi?'
<zamorano> ma non  vedo nessuno
<zamorano> in debian e scritto 0 utenti
<cristian_c> 38
<zamorano> cristian
<zamorano> ti posso fare print
<zamorano> screen*
<zamorano> sempre zero utenti vedo e in freedone ce ne sono 15
<cristian_c> zamorano, ti vedo nel canale giusto, installati un client irc
<zamorano> ma perchè non parla nessuno?
<LostInMyHead> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> andava bene anche così rek
<LostInMyHead> !cattivo | ubot-it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cattivo'
<francescodis> buonasera, possiedo un ipod classic 160 GB in cui 750 tracce audio risultano unknown per artista, album, genere, anno, ecc., c'è solo il titolo. Mi serve un sw che faccia leggere queste tracce su internet e riempia i campi vuoti con i metadati corretti. Ho provato con Rytmnbox, clementine, picard, ma nessuno di questi sw è in grado di selezionare e
<francescodis>  far leggere le tracce da ipod su internet. Qualche suggerimento?
<enzotib> francescodis, picard lo fa, con l'analisi del fingerprint
<francescodis> enzotib, è vero ho provato ma per una sola traccia ho aspettato così a lungo il responso che ho desistito...
<enzotib> francescodis, mi pare strano
<enzotib> francescodis, ma dove le hai prese queste tracce, che non hanno tag?
<francescodis> enzotib, ho cambiato l'ipod e dal backup che avevo fatto mi sono accorto poi che c'erano così tante tracce senza tag. Sarà un problema di lentezza di rete? Uso una chiavetta internet...
<enzotib> può darsi
<francescodis> è possibile selezionare su picard un db audio di rete che sia ragionevolmente veloce per non avere sospetti sul server? Di solito scarico interi manuali tecnici in pochi minuti...
<ivan88q> buona sera...è da tanto che non entravo...bella grafica finalmente!!!
<ivan88q> avrei una domanda: qualcuno sà aiutarmi sul rendere una partizione ntfs avviabile su ubuntu???
<enzotib> e perché mai?
<ivan88q> forse mi sono espresso male. Vorrei che all'avvio di ubuntu la partizione venga montata automaticamente....
<ivan88q> ho seguito una guida per farlo...ma non riesco più a metterei file nel cestino O.o
<cristian_c> ivan88q, devi modificare il file fstab
<cristian_c> aggiungendo la riga per la partizione ntfs
<cristian_c> ivan88q, ma se leggi guide esterne, rischi di fare danni
<cristian_c> se non comprendi cosa stai facendo
<ivan88q> me ne intendo abbastanza d'informatica xD...solo che sono anni che nn uso sistemi unix....tutto qui....
<ivan88q> ho modificato il file fstab...come descritto nella guida
<cristian_c> ivan88q, non so cosa dica questa fantomatica guida
<ivan88q> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<ivan88q> se comunque hai qualche dritta da darmi per risolvere il problema , possiamo ignorare la guida cristian_c
<cristian_c> ivan88q, la guida è giusta
<cristian_c> la seguii anch'io a suo tempo
<cristian_c> ivan88q, quali sono i file che non riesci a cestinare?
<cristian_c> quelli della partizione ntfs?
<ivan88q> esattamente. dopo che l'ho resa avviabile...
<ivan88q> nella sezione "utilizzo del cestino"
<ivan88q> quella riga di codice che inserisco dentro fstab mi dà problemi....forse ho frainteso la sintassi....
<cristian_c> ivan88q, cat /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> ivan88q, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ivan88q
<ubot-it> ivan88q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rek> !cacca ubot-it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cacca ubot-it'
<ivan88q> ok...arrivo
<francescodis> quit
<ivan88q> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9256882/
<ivan88q> al posto di <partizione_dati> ho provato a mettere <Partizione_Windows> ma al comando <mount -a > mi dà problemi e lo stesso risultato si ha al riavvio
<ivan88q> cristian_c:  .... ci sei???
<krabador> ivan88q, scusami
<krabador> puoi fare un pastebin del fstab?
<cristian_c> ivan88q, sto guardando
<ivan88q> fatto....sopra....
<ivan88q> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9256882/
<krabador> non puoi montate 2 volte la sda5
<ivan88q> eh...però...non riesco ad eliminare i file della partizione nel cestino....come risolvo??
<Giortos> Buonasera
<krabador> salve
<Giortos> Uso la chat per la prima volta. Sto capendo come funziona.
<ivan88q> krabador: idee???
<Giortos> Una domanda
<Giortos> Su XFCE non riesco ad eseguire script .sh con il doppio click. Devo sempre procede con tasto destro>apri con>xterm (perché con l'emulatore di terminale predefinito di XFCE non lo apre proprio))
<krabador> ivan88q, l'ID del tuo utente , nella linea con UID=  , è corretto?
<ivan88q> sì sì...corretto...
<Giortos> Idee?
<Giortos> Un utilizzatore di XFCE che può illuminarmi?
<krabador> ivan88q, la monta la partizione , all'avvio , o no?
<Awend>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Awend> uffaaaa
<ivan88q> la partizione sì.... krabador
<ivan88q> però mi segnala un errore..... krabador....
<krabador> quale?
<ivan88q> e infatti non riesco più ad eliminare i file all'interno.....
<krabador> ivan88q, hai win?
<ivan88q> l'errore l'ho risolto cancellando l'ultima riga che hai letto nel pastebin.... in pratica mi diceva di premere s per saltare il problema
<ivan88q> ho win xp
<krabador> ivan88q , fa un chkdsk ,da win, della partizione win
<ivan88q> ma il file fstab come devo lasciarlo??? elimino l'ultima riga o la lascio??!?!?!
<krabador> non sono pochi i punti interrogativi?
<ivan88q> sì...ma è un dubbio persistente xD
<krabador> al momento lasciala, fa il chkdsk , rientra
<krabador> e vedi
<ivan88q> ok...a fra poco allora ;)
<Awend> ma cosa sbaglio
<Awend> ??
<Yad> salve a tutti, il mio computer ha il touchscreen rotto, questo fa aprire da solo icone oppure le riduce o le sposta a casaccio sul desktop. il problema è stato risolto momentaneamente con il comando sudo rmmod hid_multitouch. tuttavia appena si spegne il pc e si riavvia il problema torna da capo. mi è stato detto che il touch va messo in blacklist
<Yad> ma non so come si fa. c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano ?
<jester-> Yad: devi mettere il modulo in balcklist
<Yad> esatto, solo che non so come si fa. stamattina mi stava aiutando qualcuno sul forum, ma la connessione mi è saltata e non sono riuscito a completare l'operazione !
<Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con kmail, posso chiedere qui o meglio in -chat?
<jester-> sudo echo "blacklist hid_multitouch" >> /etc/modpobe.d/blacklist.conf
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-27
<jester-> Yad:  sudo echo "blacklist hid_multitouch" >> /etc/modpobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Yad> mi da comando non trovato
<jester-> Yad: scrivi bene
<LostInMyHead> bella risposta
<jester-> il comando è giusto
<Yad> file o directory non esistente. ho fatto copia incolla
<jester-> Yad: cpia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> copia
<Yad> copiato e incollato
<Yad> file o directory non esistente
<jester-> Yad: bella questa
<jester-> Yad: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<LostInMyHead> non è un solo > jester-?
<jester-> LostInMyHead: o 1 solo pialla il contenuto del file
<LostInMyHead> ok
<jester-> >> aggiunge
<LostInMyHead> infatti ho chiesto a te per essere sicuro
<Yad> allora, premessa, scusa se magari faccio domande stupide, purtroppo ne capisco molto poco: mi si è aperto un menu con scritto blacklist.conf (/etc/modprobe.d)- gedit
<jester-> Yad: si è aperto un file ?
<Yad> si
<jester-> Yad: allora alla fine lasciando una riga vuota aggiungi: blacklist hid_multitouch
<jester-> e salvi
<Yad> tutte ciò che è scritto in questa lista inizia con #
<Yad> ad es # replaced by asus-laptop (ubuntu: #184721)
<Yad> blacklist asus_acpi
<Yad> devo scrivere seguendo questo formato oppure no ?
<jester-> Yad: #sticazzi è un commento e non viene letto come istruzione ma come testo qundi non mettere #
<Yad> ahahah ok ! fatto, salvato !
<Yad> ora ?
<jester-> prova a riavviare e vedi come butta
<Yad> ok, ti faccio sapere come è andata immediatamente
<Yad> Jester, il problema è stato risolto ! grazie mille
<jester-> Yad: cosi il modulo no viene carivato al boot
<jester-> Yad: comunque se serve si puo caricare a mano con sudo modprobe hid_multitouch
<Yad> intendi ripristinare il touch screen ?
<jester-> si
<Yad> non credo che si possa riutilizzare, perchè è rotto proprio lo schermo in un angolino, quindi a meno che non lo sostituisco non credo si possa riutilizzare
<jester-> ok
<Yad> grazie mille
<cauch> ciao, c'e' qualcuno?
<desy95> ciaoo
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Matt_91> Giorno a tutti. Non riesco a far partire mysql server sul mio vps http://paste.ubuntu.com/9264702/
<glpiana> Matt_91, You have new mail in /var/mail/mattia <--- cosa dice?
<glpiana> Matt_91, magari è il log dell'errore
<Matt_91> glpiana, dici? secondo me ho solo nuove mail, ma guardo :)
<Matt_91> glpiana, no no non ho log nelle email...
<glpiana> Matt_91, ok
<Matt_91> Forse dopo mezza mattinata ho trovato glpiana grazie comunque ;)
<akis24> Matt_91:  ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!   " dare una ripulita e riprovare ? "
<Matt_91> akis24, lo ho appena installato
<Matt_91> akis24, partito sembra ;)
<akis24> :)
<Matt_91> akis24, ho aggiunto una righetta in un file config trovata in rete e parte XD
<Areage> buongiorno
<Areage> ho un problema con l'immissione di una stringa in crontab
<Matt_91> Areage, pasta la stringa che vediamo
<Matt_91> !paste | Areage
<ubot-it> Areage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Areage> 18 19 * * * rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-window=1 -s /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati Condivisi /media/areagenovese/Backup
<Matt_91> Areage, e con che comando la inserisci?
<Areage> volevo far partire un backup ricorsivo tramite grsync
<Areage> con comando cosa intendi?
<Areage> io volevo metterlo in cron ma non so come far inizzializzare il programma. sono nuovo e non molto pratico di ubuntu
<Matt_91> Areage, a parte che quella scringa è sbagliata, ma comunque devi aprire cron con il comando: crontab -e
<Areage> io apro cron con: sudo crontab -u root -e
<Matt_91> Areage, ti consiglio di provare il comando da eseguire prima in terminale il tuo comando: rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-window=1 -s /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati Condivisi /media/areagenovese/Backup
<Matt_91> credo sia sbagliato, dovrebbe essere: rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-window=1 -s /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati\ Condivisi /media/areagenovese/Backup
<Matt_91> Areage, si va bene anche quello, ma non credo sia necessario il root, o no?
<Areage> non saprei, non l'ho provato come user
<Areage> dati condivisi però è proprio una cartella
<Areage> se c'è lo spazio va messo / ?
<Matt_91> Areage, no va messo "\ "
<Matt_91> Areage, prova il comando da terminale prima ;)
<Areage> comunque ora provo a lanciarlo da terminale
<Areage> con il mio riporta questo errore: rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1183) [sender=3.1.1]
<Areage> ora provo con il tuo script
<Areage> con il tuo mi dice: rsync: mkdir "/media/areagenovese/Backup" failed: Permission denied (13)
<Areage> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at main.c(674) [Receiver=3.1.1]
<Matt_91> Areage, prova come superuse con sudo davanti
<Matt_91> Areage, se funziona allora devi mettere il comando senza sudo nel crontab del sudo come avevi fatto tu
<Areage> funziona
<Matt_91> Areage, ti mancava lo \
<Areage> grazie mille, ci stavo diventando scemo
<Matt_91> Areage, figurati :)
<Areage> una cosa.. se volessi fargli aprire un qualunque programma qual'è la stringa da inserire in cron?
<Matt_91> Areage, ma dove lo vuoi fare aprire?
<Matt_91> Areage, perchè se ti serve aprire un programma appena tu accendi il pc ti conviene non usare crontab, ma usare applicazioni d'avvio che trovi nel menù
<Areage> non riesco a trovarlo applicazioni d'avvio, dove dovrebbe rimanere?
<akis24> Areage: dovresti trovarlo nem menu' delle impostazioni
<sara80> buongiorno a tutti. ho un problema con qBittorrent...non riesco più a connettermi a nessun server
<Areage> ho fatto anche cerca ma non risulta nulla o.O
<akis24> Areage: che versione di ubuntu ?
<Areage> 14.10
<sara80> sara80
<sara80> buongiorno a tutti. ho un problema con qBittorrent...non riesco più a connettermi a nessun server
<cybernova> !ripeti | sara80
<ubot-it> sara80: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<sara80> scusate ma credo di aver fatto confusione con i tasti della chat
<sara80> :-(
<akis24> Areage:  prova da terminale a dare   gnome-session-properties     vedi che dice
<Areage> facendo così mi apre preferenze delle applicazioni d'avvio
<cybernova> sara80, posta un'immagine di qbittorrent che indica lo stato di quello che stai scaricando
<Matt_91> Areage, ma ai ubuntu o una distro derivata?
<Areage> la cosa strana è che non la trovo nella dash
<Matt_91> Areage, mi assento un attimo trono tra un po ;)
<Areage> no ho ubuntu 14.10
<Areage> se non ci sono più, ancora grazie
<sara80> cybernova non mi sta scaricando nulla e non mi fa neanche la ricerca...non mi si connette ai vari server
<cybernova> sara80, sei fai la ricerca direttamente all'interno di qbittorrent non funzia
<sara80> sara80
<sara80> cybernova ma per cercare un file o un brano musicale da scaricare non devo andare su "ricerca" digitare il nome del file e aspettare che sotto appaia l'elenco dei file trovati?
<cristian_c> sara80, sai che non si può parlare in canale di queste cose, vero?
<sara80> no non lo sapevo cristian_c
<sara80> se è un programma illegale allora lo disinstallo
<Matt_91> Areage, lo hai in italiano?
<Matt_91> sara80 e cristian_c  credo si possa parlare, sara80 cerca file copyleft, mica protetti da copyright :) comunque sara80 meglio andare in #ubuntu-it-chat in quanto non un problema collegato direttamente ad ubuntu
<akis24> Matt_91:  come rilevato da  cybernova  si chiama  startup applications magari la traduzione è incompleta
<cybernova> sara80, il programma in se non è illegale, anzi, è quello che poi vai a scaricare tramite esso che lo è, nella maggior parte delle volte...
<Matt_91> akis24, strano, io lo ho in italiano....
<Areage> allora.. dopo svariati tentativi torno al problema d alrima
<akis24> Matt_91:  tu mica sei Areage  se non ha completato l'installazione del supporto lingue lol
<Matt_91> akis24, XD in effetti non siamo !veggenti :D
<Areage> xD
<Matt_91> Areage, e quale sarebbe il problema di prima? crone non funziona?
<Matt_91> *cron
<sara80> grazie mille Matt_91 mi sposto sull'altra chat... grazie a tutti per il tempo che mi avete dedicato <3
<areage> era crashato tutto
<areage> dicevo che cron non mi avvia il backup all'ora richiesta
<areage> se lo lancio da terminale tutto bene ma da cron non parte
<glpiana> areage, vediamo come lo hai impostato
<glpiana> !paste | areage
<ubot-it> areage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<areage> lo script è inserito nella crontab di root
<glpiana> areage, vediamo la riga che hai messo in crontab
<areage> 56 10 * * * rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-window=1 -s /home/areagenovese/documenti/dati\ condivisi /media/areagenovese/backup
<areage> scusa ma devo compilare a mano perchè sono su due computer e non posso fare paste
<areage> quindi mi ci vuole un po' di tempo
<glpiana> areage, dando il comando in terminale, copiandolo così come lo hai scritto, il comando funziona?
<areage> se inserisco davanti sudo, sì
<glpiana> areage, e intendo con le lettere minuscole così come me lo hai mostrato
<glpiana> areage, quindi documenti minuscolo dati minuscolo e condivisi minuscolo
<areage> no è con le lettere maiuscole
<glpiana> areage, allora, cerchiamo di fare con precisione, che altrimenti non ci si capisce e non si trova l'inghippo
<areage> solo che trascrivendo me le ho messe minuscole
<glpiana> areage, in primis, perchè non ti colleghi col pc in questione?
<areage> perchè era crashato tutto
<areage> ora mi ricollego con quello
<glpiana> fantastico. puo ricollegarti ora?
<glpiana> ok
<areage> un momento
<Areage> rieccomi
<Areage> sono con il computer incriminato
<glpiana> Areage, oki, vediamo com'è realmente quella riga
<Areage> 56 10 * * * rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-window=1 -s /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati\ Condivisi /media/areagenovese/Backup
<cybernova> Areage, da cosa deduci che non funziona? hai cambiato qualche file rispetto all'ultima volta che hai lanciato il comando?
<glpiana> Areage, hai già provato a inserire in crontab un comando semplice, chessò un echo "prova" > /home/areagenovese/test_cron, per vedere se lavora?
<Areage> glpiana perchè se lo metto in crontab all'ora prestabilita non parte e non trovo alcun file nella cartella di destinazione
<glpiana> cybernova, ^^
<Areage> glpiana, funziona. nello stesso cron ho inserito un comando di shutdown e quello funziona perchè stamattina mi sono ritrovato il computer spento
<glpiana> Areage, prova a inserire il comando che ti ho suggerito, con un aorario, tipo tra due minuti, e poi controlli se ha creato il file
<Areage> ora provo
<Areage> ok
<Areage> glpiana mi ha creato il file
<glpiana> Areage, oki, ora scrivi nel terminale: ls /media/areagenovese/ | grep Backup
<Areage> Backup
<Areage> Backup1
<Areage> mi riporta queste due scritte sopra in rosso.
<glpiana> Areage, ora scrivi: /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati\ Condivisi           ma non darmi l'output, che son cose tue, dimmi solo se elenca o se da errore
<Areage> non da errore
<Areage> ma non elenca neppure. dice solo che è una directory
<glpiana> Areage, che tu sai essere vuota?
<glpiana> ah no, sciocco che sono
<glpiana> Areage, volevo farti scrivere: ls /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati\ Condivisi
<Areage> ora mi da in verde le cartelle "piene"
<glpiana> Areage, oki, un attimo
<glpiana> Areage, aggiungi in fondo al tuo comando: 2> errors.txt
<glpiana> Areage, poi metti un orario a breve e vediamo se almeno spunta sto file
<glpiana> ah, dagli un percorso completo, tipo: 2> /home/areagenovese/errors.txt
<Areage> nel mentre ho provato a farlo partire aggiungendo "1" dopo /Backup e funziona
<Areage> l'unico problema è che mi riporta una cartella di root, invece io vorrei fosse visibile a tutti
<glpiana> Areage, oki, togli l'1 e aggiungi il reindirizzamento dell'errore come i ho detto
<ivan88q> Buongiorno a tutti....ho un problema su una partizione ntfs resa avviabile dopo il boot. Sul pc uso sia XP che Xubuntu 14.04
<Areage> quindi accodo la stringa che mi hai aggiunto tu in coda ?
<glpiana> rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-window=1 -s /home/areagenovese/Documenti/Dati\ Condivisi /media/areagenovese/Backup 2> /home/areagenovese/errors.txt
<ivan88q> forse mi sono espresso male. Ho montato all'avvio una partizione ntfs su xubuntu. Ho seguito la guida ufficiale di ubuntu 12.04 ma dopo aver modificato il file fstab, non riesco più a spostare elementi presenti nella partizione dentro il cestino....
<glpiana> ivan88q, da terminale o da interfaccia grafica?
<ivan88q> da interfaccia grafica non riesco ad eliminare gli oggetti.... questa è la guida che ho seguito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs glpiana
<glpiana> ivan88q, ma riesci a creae file in quella partizione ntfs?
<ivan88q> ci provo adesso :)
<Areage> glpiana ha generato il file di errore
<glpiana> Areage, metti l'output su pastebin se il contenuto non è rpivato
<glpiana> !paste | Areage
<ubot-it> Areage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivan88q> glpiana: si si posso creare ma non eliminare. Non trova il percorso del cestino....
<glpiana> ivan88q, cat /etc/fstab                   e metti l'output del comando su pastebin
<Areage> il file di testo però è vuoto
<ivan88q> glpiana: fatto!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/9266411/
<glpiana> ivan88q, nel tuo fstab ci sono due righe riferite alla stessa partizione
<glpiana> Areage, ok, però avevi modificato qualche file in modo da capire se il comando andava o no?
<glpiana> ivan88q, dammi l'output del comando: mount
<ivan88q> glpiana: lo so. è quello il dubbio. leggendo la guida dice di aggiungere l'opzione id= per accedere ai file del cestino....
<ivan88q> glpiana: ecco!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/9266432/
<glpiana> ivan88q, comincia a editare fstab e a commentare o rimuovere l'ultima riga
<ivan88q> glpiana: fatto!!
<glpiana> ivan88q, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<ivan88q> glpiana: sì sì fatto ;)
<glpiana> ivan88q, ora se vuoi usare quell'opzione uid=1000 devi metterla nella riga di fstab corretta, tu l'avevi messa in quella che ti ho fatto commentare. per cui riedita il file, aggiungici l'opzione, salva il file e poi prova, dopo aver rimontato la partizione, se funziona
<glpiana> a dopo
<ivan88q> glpiana: non sò dove metterla però....
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> ivan88q, guarda nella pagina wiki che ho linkato
<glpiana> ivan88q, tu ora hai: silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8
<glpiana> ivan88q, modifica in silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8,uid=1000
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan88q> glpiana: scusa, sono caduto....
<ivan88q> glpiana: se puoi postare i messaggi precedenti, te ne sarei grato!!
<akis24> [12:12:42] <glpiana> ivan88q, tu ora hai: silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8
<akis24> [12:13:09] <glpiana> ivan88q, modifica in silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8,uid=1000
<akis24> facciamo pranzare glpiana  eh ...
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan88q> akis24: sorry :D
<akis24> figurati di nulla
<Marco93> Salve a tutti ragazzi. Sono indeciso quale versione installare mio netbook. Devo per forza montare una derivata di ubuntu perchè il pc ha 1gb di ram
<Marco93> voi che mi consigliate?
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> prova sia lubuntu che xubuntu
<krabador> vedi quella che ti sembra vada meglio
<krabador> che cpu / scheda video hai?
<Marco93> monta un processore a 1.66ghz
<krabador> Marco93, modello
<Marco93> intel atom N450
<Marco93> e la cpu
<Marco93> la scheda video dovrebbe essere intel graphics media accelerator 3150
<Marco93> cmq per adesso sto provando xubuntu
<ivo118> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | ivo118
<ubot-it> ivo118: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ivo118> buongiorno a te, volevo un aiuto per abilitare al chiavetta internet
<ivo118> mi riconosce la chiavetta ma nel menù "abilita rete a banda larga" non è spuntato. se lo spunto quando premo per la connessione toglie la spunta.
<Surapazzo> Buongiorno, ho avuto un problema questa mattina e non ne capisco l'origine... Allora ieri sera ho lasciato il computer acceso, e questo si è scaricato completamente. Riattaccato alla corrente accendo arrivo al grub ( il mio ubuntu ultima versioen è in dual boot con windows 8.1) e arriva alla solita finestra del loggin tutto bene, ma poi si pianta s
<Surapazzo> u una schermata nera dove si vede solo la freccetta del mouse
<Surapazzo> ho provato a fare un mem test
<Surapazzo> ma nulla
<Surapazzo> il pc funziona perchè sto scrivendo dalla partizione windows
<Surapazzo> e non mi era mai capitato
<Surapazzo> uso linux da anni ma niente
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Surapazzo> Buongiorno
<jester-> Surapazzo: problema ?
<Surapazzo> ho avuto un problema questa mattina e non ne capisco l'origine... Allora ieri sera ho lasciato il computer acceso, e questo si è scaricato completamente. Riattaccato alla corrente accendo arrivo al grub ( il mio ubuntu ultima versioen è in dual boot con windows 8.1) e arriva alla solita finestra del loggin tutto bene, ma poi si pianta su una scherm
<Surapazzo> ata nera dove si vede solo la freccetta del mouse
<Surapazzo> e non mi era mai capitato negli anni di Linux
<Surapazzo> è stranissimo perchè logga ma non accede in realtà
<jester-> Surapazzo: avvia in recovery mode, al menu scegli rete che monta il fs in scrittura, quindi vai in root e dai sti comandi in sequenza
<jester-> Surapazzo: dpkg --donfigura -a , apt-get -f intall , apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Surapazzo: quindi exit per uscire e fai avvio
<jester-> scusa dpkg --configure -a
<Surapazzo> Ok provo poi nel caso riscrivo grazie
<jester-> Surapazzo: intanot che sei in root dai anche
<jester-> atp-get clean che sa di hd pieno
<jester-> anzi dallo come rimo comando
<Surapazzo> ok perfetto
<Surapazzo> ma aspetta clean cosa fa?
<Surapazzo> perchè i dati mi servono
<jester-> pilisce la cache di apt
<Surapazzo> ok ok perfetto ora provo al volo
<jester-> avrai un  po gi giga di pacchetti veccio li centro
<Surapazzo> ma è apt- get clean giusto?
<jester-> si e dallo per primo
<surapazzo> jester il 3 comando è apt-get -f install
<surapazzo> giusto?
<jester-> si
<surapazzo> ottimo provo e ti dico grazie
<ivo118> scusate ma ho cercato in rete ma in rete non ho trovato nulla. potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> ivo118: problema?
<ivo118> non riesco ad abilitare la rete a banda larga per una chiavetta tim (riconosciuta dal sistema)
<jester-> ivo118: nell'icone di rete compare?
<ivo118> si, TIM Maxxi Alice/internet (sopra la rete Wi-Fi). se in basso spunto -abilita rete a banda larga- quando premo su TIM... toglie la spunta
<jester-> ivo118: sudo dpkg -l | grep modemmanager cosa risponde
<ivo118> ii  modemmanager 1.2.0-1    amd64        D-Bus service for managing modems
<jester-> ivo118: vai in modifica connessioni, in banda larga moblie, modifica e controlla che i parametri siano corretti, se non c'è connessione creane una
<ivo118> c'è tutto ed è tutto configurato ma non c'è, e non rimane se la metto, la spunta in abilita rete a banda larga mobile
<jester-> hai controllato?
<ivo118> si si ho controllato
<jester-> è strano, non so che dirti
<ivo118> quindi secondo te dovrebbe essere solo un problema di configurazione della connessione (in modifica connessioni)
<jester-> ivo118: puo essere tutto, si va per sclusione. la sim ha la pass disabilitata?
<ivo118> si è inserito il pin ma  quando inserisco la chiavetta mi domanda ancora il pin
<jester-> ivo118: mi sa che è quello, infilala in un cellofono e disabilita
<jester-> e nella conf non serve nessun user e pass
<ivo118> c'è solo il pin della sim (la chiavetta su windows funziona ed ha traffico)
<jester-> ivo118: che io sappia in linux se la sim ha la pass abilitata fa casino
<ivo118> ok allora provo a disabilitarla
<ivo118> jester- ho provato ma il problema rimane. cosa dici hai altri consigli o metto sul forum?
<ivo118> grazie per la disponibilità. ciao
<desy95> ciaoooo
<desy95> ho bisogno d aiuto
<jester-> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<desy95> ho ubuntu e ho scaricato skype.. ma la cam si vede scurissima  e inoltre non posso guardare la cam e scrivere contemporaneamente avete una soluzione?
<desy95> da precisare che non capisco un tubo di pc
<jester-> desy95: va minga ben quello esterno
<desy95> non ho capito
<jester-> desy95: abilita i repo parteners e indipendenti, togli qullo eterno e installa skype da repo
<jester-> desy95: e cancella la cartella .Skype
<desy95> nn ce la soooo
<desy95> spiegami bene
<desy95> mi aggiungi su skype?
<jester-> desy95: apri un terminale
<desy95> cosi mi aiuti?
<desy95> come si apre'
<jester-> madu, hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<desy95> cerco nel computer online?
<desy95> file
<desy95> mozilla
<desy95> skype
<desy95> amazon
<jester-> desy95: sto cercando di capire che casso di ubuntu hai
<desy95> impostazioni
<desy95> gestore pacchetti
<jester-> desy95: ok clicca sul logo in alto alla barra e scrivi terminnal nell ricerca
<desy95> quello dove c e scritto cerca nel comp online?
<desy95> ok terminale lho preso
<desy95> nn andartene ti prego aiutamiii
<jester-> desy95: scrivi software-properties-gtk dai enter e a richesta pass digita la pass utente che non vedrai e ridai enter
<jester-> desy95: copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> desy95: sudo  software-properties-gtk
<jester-> mi sono dimenticato sudo
<desy95> la password quale devo mettere?
<jester-> quella che usi per loggare
<desy95> ora ke faccio?
<desy95> mi si e aperto software e aggiornamenti
<jester-> desy95: che succede
<desy95> ke devo fare
<jester-> aperto la finestra?
<desy95> si
<jester-> desy95: vai nell'etichetta altro software
<desy95> si
<desy95> ora?
<jester-> metti la spunta alle righe con parterners e indipendent
<desy95> la seconda fino alla sesta sono spuntate
<jester-> desy95: metti la spunta a tutto meno la prima riga con cddrom
<desy95> già messe
<jester-> desy95: chiudi e ok a update
<desy95> cddrom non mi spunta
<jester-> [17:46:49] <jester-> desy95: metti la spunta a tutto meno la prima riga con cddrom
<jester-> vedi di seguire preciso o si fa casino
<desy95> le ho messe tutte quale devo togliere
<jester-> desy95: quella sulla riga 1 con cdrom
<desy95> nn cee
<jester-> ok chiudi e dai ok a uodate
<jester-> update
<desy95> con tutte le caselle spuntate giusto?
<jester-> desy95: eh
<desy95> mi dice aggiornamento della cache
<desy95> ora
<jester-> lascia finire
<desy95> cosi mi si risolve la web cam
<jester-> desy95: rm -r .Skype
<jester-> desy95: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<desy95> mi dice nn riuscito
<desy95> aspe fermo sn ancora alle caselle
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get update
<desy95> dobbiamo rifare da capo
<jester-> madu
<jester-> messa la spunta che hai fatto
<desy95> le ho messe tutte e faccio chiudi giusto?
<jester-> eh alleluia
<desy95> ora ?
<desy95> lo so sono sfigata -.-
<jester-> ha chiuso?
<desy95> si
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<desy95> dove??
<jester-> nel terminale
<desy95> continuando ?
<jester-> dove se no
<desy95> ora che faccio?
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<desy95> di nuovo?
<desy95> lho già fatto
<cybernova> !enter | desy95
<ubot-it> desy95: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jester-> impossibile che abbia gia finito
<desy95> ha finito ora
<desy95> quindi cosa faccio?
<jester-> mi sa che sei il solito travo che trolla
<desy95> cosa??
<jester-> desy95: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<desy95> ke vuoi dire
<jester-> copia il comando nel terminale e dai enter
<desy95> fatto
<jester-> cosa fa
<desy95> ha scaricato altro
<desy95> ora si è fermato
<jester-> è tornato ap prompt?
<desy95> nn lo so nell ultima riga dice il nome mio e la marca del pc
<jester-> desy95: è il prompt
<desy95> nn ho piu skype nelle applicazioni
<desy95> ora ke devo fare
<jester-> elcheckito: rm -r :skype
<desy95> devo copiare tutto questo?
<jester-> elcheckito: rm -r .Skype
<jester-> l'ultimo
<desy95> dice comando nn trovato
<jester-> desy95:  rm -r .Skype
<desy95> dice non esistente
<desy95> impossibile rimuovere
<jester-> allora non ha imai avvito skype?
<desy95> sii lo usavo fino a poco fa
<jester-> desy95:  ~/rm -r .Skype
<jester-> copia
<desy95> nn esistente
<desy95> file o director nn esistente mi dice
<krabador> sudo rm -r ~/.Skype
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get install skype
<desy95> raga nn esistenteee
<desy95> ke devo fare
<desy95> lha cancellato
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get install skype
<desy95> sta installando qualcosa
<krabador> pastebin | desy95
<desy95> ??
<krabador> !pastebin | desy95
<ubot-it> desy95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia ed incolla seguendo questa guida, quello che ha fatto il comando di jester-
<desy95> ha finito l ulyima fila mi dice
<krabador> fa il pastebin
<krabador> desy95, fa il pastebin
<desy95> è consigliato eseguire apt get update
<krabador> desy95, fa il pastebin
<desy95> per correggere questi problemi
<krabador> desy95, fa il pastebin
<desy95> cosa scrivo
<jester-> desy95: se non segui perdiamo tempo
<krabador> !pastebin | desy95
<ubot-it> desy95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia ed incolla seguendo questa guida, quello che ha fatto il comando di jester-
<desy95> devo scrivere pastebin?
<desy95> devo copiare la frase nel terminale?
<krabador> tutto il risultato
<krabador> del comando
<desy95> scusa nn capisco
<krabador> desy95, concentrati, se non hai voglia, torna quando hai voglia
<desy95> certo ke ho voglia
<desy95> nn ho capito
<desy95> allora un attimo
<desy95> sono sul terminale ha finito e c'è quella frase come ultima
<desy95> ora cosa faccio?
<krabador> allora, puoi copiare ed incollare nel pastebin, tutto quanto quello che ha fatto il comando che hai mandato
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get update
<desy95> copio tutto quello ke c'è nel terminale
<desy95> dall inizio alla fine
<desy95> e lo scrivo li?
<krabador> da quando hai mandato il comando
<krabador> a quando ha finito
<krabador> selezioni, fai copia ed incolla
<desy95> l ultimo comando o tutti?
<krabador> sai come si fa copia ed incolla?
<desy95> si ma nn trovo l ultimo comando
<krabador> susu, che se non hai chiuso il terminale, è tutto li
<desy95> non posso copiare tutto??
<krabador> desy95, rileggi le linee precedenti, troverai molte risposte alle tue domande
<desy95> si ho capito
<desy95> ma nn riesco
<desy95> allora ho tutto sul terminale cosa faccio vi prego aiutatemi
<desy95> sono nella pagina pastebin ho copiato da install skype in poi s
<desy95> su content giusto?
<krabador> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<desy95> ora mi spunta download as text
<krabador> come dice ubot-it
<krabador> !pastebin | desy95
<ubot-it> desy95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<desy95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9271498/
<desy95> cosi?
<desy95> sono disponibili aggiornamenti su questo computer
<desy95> devo installarli?
<desy95> è giusto il link?
<desy95> ragaaa ci siete
<krabador> desy95, si, adesso fa la stessa cosa
<krabador> con sudo apt-get update
<desy95> con l inizio del terminale
<Mike5kt> voglio  installare l'ultimo ambiente grafico xfce su 14:04 lts mi dareste una mano?
<krabador> desy95, dalla riga con sudo apt-get update
<partenopeo> buona  sera  cè  qualcuno  che mi possa  aiutare  per  installare  i  programmi  sul  mio pc ?
<krabador> Mike5kt, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , e lui ti installa l'ambiente grafico xfce
<krabador> Mike5kt, nella versione che c'è nei server ubuntu
<partenopeo> ogni  qualvolta  che  vado a installare  un software che  mi appare  una schermata  che  dice  il  software  non e originale
<desy95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9271572/
<desy95> giusto?
<partenopeo> io  clicco  ok  ma  comunque  non  si  installa  nel mi pc
<krabador> !chat | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<desy95> ragaa
<partenopeo> #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<krabador> desy95, non frignare
<krabador> partenopeo, si
<partenopeo> ok  grazie   !
<Mike5kt> krabador, grazie
<desy95> :)
<partenopeo> ma  e  al  stessa  che  ho  visto prima e  che  mi ha  portato  qua
<krabador> desy95, il repository di dropbox, da problemi
<krabador> partenopeo, in ubuntu, puoi installare tutto il software che vuoi , dall'ubuntu software center
<desy95> ho sbagliato qualcosa vuol dire?
<krabador> partenopeo, se devi installare software al di fuori del repository di ubuntu, segui la documentazione nelle risorse ufficiali del software che vuoin installare
<krabador> desy95, si
<partenopeo> e  io  da  la  che  lo  installo e  mi  esce  la  schermata  che  non e  originale  e  che  mi può  portare  dei  danni  e  che  mi  dice  ripara o  installa ?
<partenopeo> io  riparo  ma  non  si  installa
<krabador> !screen | partenopeo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screen'
<krabador> !image | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> partenopeo, fa uno screenshot e incolla qui il link , andando su imgur
<desy95> lo risolverò il problema??
<Mike5kt> krabador, ho un 64bit mi caricherà automaticamente la versione 64?
<krabador> Mike5kt, si
<desy95> @krabador
<jester-> desy95: sei nuovo ma il sources.list lo ha gia pacioccato at minchima nè
<desy95> nn ho capito
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get install skype
<desy95> spiegati meglio nn capisco
<jester-> lasa perd
<desy95> continuo nel terminale?
<krabador> desy95, manda ls /etc/sources.list.d
<krabador> desy95, fa pastebin
<Mike5kt> krabador, perfetto
<desy95> dice comando nn trovato
<jester-> senda manda
<jester-> senza
<desy95> file inesistente
<krabador> desy95, manda ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<desy95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9271624/
<krabador> desy95, adesso sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> desy95, sempre pastebin
<desy95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9271642/
<krabador> desy95, rimuovi tutte le linee http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu
<krabador> sono 3
<desy95> azz qst è un problema
<desy95> sempre dal terminale giusto?
<krabador> desy95, no, da gedit
<desy95> dove??
<krabador> gedit
<krabador> hai chiuso la finestra con il documento che hai incollato?
<krabador> la finestra da cui l'hai preso
<krabador> desy95, un punto interrogativo è piu' che sufficiente
<desy95> ho il terminale
<desy95> e pastebin
<desy95> da dove devo eliminarli?
<krabador> desy95, mi spieghi come hai fatto a fare l'ultimo pastebin?
<desy95> la pagina lho chiusa
<desy95> :O
<desy95> quella dell ultimo pastebin
<krabador> desy95, adesso sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> desy95, rimuovi tutte le linee http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu
<krabador> sono 3
<desy95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9271775/
<krabador> desy95, salva , chiudi
<desy95> ok
<desy95> chiudo pastebin
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> desy95, no
<krabador> l'ultimo pastebin
<jester-> krabador: sbaglio o mancano i securety
<desy95> ho scritto supo apt-get update nel terminale
<jester-> ha un sources sballato assai
<krabador> desy95, invia, e fa pastebin
<desy95> ho inviato ma nn spunta niente
<desy95> nn mi da nulla
<jester-> desy95: tagliamola alla radice
<jester-> desy95: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/sources.list
<krabador> desy95, ma hai salvato, e chiuso gedit?
<desy95> sisi
<desy95> lo lascio aperto
<desy95> sono in quella pagina
<jester-> desy95: sudo cp -v sources.list /tc/apt
<jester-> desy95: sudo cp -v sources.list /apt/apt
<jester-> eh
<desy95> nel terminale?
<jester-> desy95: sudo cp -v sources.list /etc/apt/apt
<desy95> o nella pagina ke mi hai postato?
<jester-> desy95: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/sources.list
<jester-> desy95: sudo cp -v sources.list /etc/apt/
<desy95> dove devo scriverlooo???
<jester-> indovina
<desy95> nel terminale
<jester-> indovinello
<desy95> scritto
<jester-> cosa
<desy95> sudo cp -v sources.list /etc/apt/apt
<jester-> desy95: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/sources.list  ??
<desy95> questo nel terminale
<jester-> si ma prima
<jester-> desy95: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/sources.list
<desy95> e ho aperto questa pagina
<jester-> poi
<jester-> desy95: sudo cp -v sources.list /etc/apt/
<desy95> si ma spiegatevi meglio se mi posti le cose mica so cosa devo fare
<jester-> desy95: nel terminale incolla
<jester-> desy95: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/sources.list
<jester-> poi
<jester-> desy95: sudo cp -v sources.list /etc/apt/
<desy95> fatto
<jester-> desy95: tutte e due?
<desy95> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get update , e pastebin
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> krabador: lasa perd il pastebin
<desy95> scritto
<desy95> ora?
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get update
<desy95> già fatto
<jester-> rifallo che si capisce che combini
<desy95> fatto
<jester-> desy95: sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> per 2 minuti un'ora
<jester-> fossimo il gommista sai che fattura per la manodopera
<desy95> lho scritto
<jester-> desy95: lo installa o no
<desy95> no
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> altro che lasa perd
<jester-> krabador: ma sta trollando
<krabador> è divertente vedere come
<jester-> si ma adesso ha stufato
<desy95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9271914/
<desy95> nn capisco niente?
<desy95> spiegateme pure a me
<krabador> ok desy95 , hai avuto tutto il supporto necessario per risolvere il tuo problema
<desy95> è stato risolto?
<jester-> saluta il resto del pulmino
<krabador> non fai quello che ti si dice
<krabador> desy95, buona serata
<jester-> desy95: si per noi è tutto a posto
<desy95> ho fatto tutto scusami
<desy95> il problema della cam è risolto?
<desy95> io ho fatto tutto cosa c'è che non ho fatto bene?
<desy95> vi ho seguiti passo passo
<krabador> desy95, saluta mibofra , è delle tue parti
<desy95> nn capisco
<desy95> un tubo!!
<desy95> mi potete aiutare?
<desy95> nn sono stupida e che non me ne intendo di pc
<desy95> dovete capire che non tutti sono avanti come voi..
<desy95> c'è chi è fermo alle basi!!
<desy95> io ci ho provato
<desy95> ora cortesemente potete aiutarmi?
<pink62> vorrei sapere come poter installare ubuntu 14,10 da 64 bit sul mio portatile con una chiavetta usb
<jester-> !installazone | pink62
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazone'
<jester-> !installazione | pink62
<ubot-it> pink62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<desy95> qualcuno può aiutare me?
<desy95> è un supporto o cosa?
<jester-> !usb | pink62
<ubot-it> pink62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<desy95> possono essere aiutate solo persone intelligenti?
<jester-> desy95: vai a trollae da un'altra parte
<desy95> che vuoi dire ?
<desy95> ti sto chiedendo se qualcuno può aiutarmi o meno
<desy95> visto che mi è stato detto di rivolegermi qui
<desy95> pensi che non voglio risolvere il mio problema?
<desy95> chi altro da supporto oltre a voi?
<desy95> a chi devo rivolgermi?
<Chole> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Chole
<ubot-it> Chole: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Chole> devo risolvere il problema della cam su skype
<krabador> Chole, chiedilo a desy95
<Chole> si vede scura
<Chole> sei tu il supporto tecnico
<Chole> ti pagano o lo fai gratis scusa?
<Chole> sei qui x aiutare o no?
<Chole> il motivo della maleducazione non lo capisco
<krabador> Chole, adesso che esci, con che nome rientri?
<Chole> mi sembra di essere stata gentile
<Chole> sei pagato è il tuo lavoro?
<Chole> o lo fai per hobby
<Guest51219> buonasera
<pac> buona serata a tutti
<pac> vorrei sapere se questo comando è ancora valido msiexec /i mscore.msi
<krabador> pac, ti conviene chiedere direttamente in #winehq
<pac> krabador: grazie!
<krabador> pac, io personalmente uso poco wine
<pac> krabador: anch'io ma fino a quando non esce la versione per ubuntu purtroppo...
<krabador> pac, per i giochi, playonlinux sembra semplificare parecchio le cose
<pac> krabador: purtroppo non è un gioco ma un programma di video scrittura musicale
<krabador> ce ne sono per linux, aspetta
<krabador> pac, musescore
<krabador> a+l+++
<krabador> ops
<krabador> pac, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<pac> krabador: grazie uso musescore ma è uscita la nuova versione e volevo provarla ma non c'è la versione per ubuntu
<krabador> pac, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<pac> krabador: 14.10
<krabador> pac, nel repository c'è 1.3+dfsg-2 , sul sito menziona l'1.3 come ultima versione
<pac> krabador: ti ringrazio io intendo la versione beta 2.0
<krabador> eeehh allora, non è "l'ultima versione"
<krabador> :D
<krabador> pac, puoi compilarla con facilità
<krabador> http://prereleases.musescore.org/linux/nightly/
<krabador> qui trovi il sorgente di musescore, aggiornato ad 1-2 giorni fa
<krabador> pac, 32 o 64 bit ?
<pac> 64
<krabador> addirittura 10 ore fa
<krabador> pac, http://prereleases.musescore.org/linux/nightly/mscore.64bits-2014-11-27-10-03-0156b04.tar.bz2   questo è di 10 ore fa
<pac> krabador: grazie lo sto scaricando ma temo per dopo non ho un buon rapporto con i tar.bz2
<krabador> pac, quando hai finito , fa' un fischio
<pac> krabador: va bene
<pac> krabador: scaricato ed estratto
<krabador> pac, da terminale va nella cartella in cui l'hai estratto
<pac> krabador: fatto
<krabador> ./mscore
<pac> krabador: mi da errore
<krabador> pac, scrivi che errore
<pac> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9273300/
<krabador> pac, sudo apt-get install libqt5xmlpatterns5
<pac> krabador: in home o in scaricati?
<krabador> pac, in terminale, va bene ovunque
<pac> krabador: fatto
<krabador> riprova adesso, nella cartella dove hai scompattato mscore
<krabador> sempre con ./mscore
<pac> krabador: fatto è partito
<krabador> bene
<pac> krabador: ma per installarlo?
<krabador> pac, puoi creare un .desktop  che punta a mscore
<krabador> e creare un collegamento nella barra di unity
<pac> krabador: sono con kubuntu comunque ti ringrazio ora potrò privarlo anche se purtroppo in inglese
<pac> krabador: provarlo
<krabador> pac, allora puoi creare comunque un collegamento nel menu di kde
<pac> krabador: ci proverò ti ringrazio ancora!
<krabador> essendo una build in sviluppo, essendo quindi instabile, provalo in questo modo, andando a caricarlo nella cartella di scompattamento, e tieni installato solo la stabile
<krabador> pac, in questo modo il tutto è un po' piu' ordinato
<pac> krabador: si penso che tu abbia ragione fino a quando non uscirà la versione definitiva procederò in questo modo
<LostInMyHead> in  due parole esattamente jujua che serve?
<rek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yoIdgdqzLk  per riunire più cose trovare soluzione prima ecc
<samuele79> salve a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto su come nstallare linux da penna usb
<fabio_cc> !usb | samuele79
<ubot-it> samuele79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> samuele79, creala correttamente, assicurati che il pc sia settato per mandare in boot la pendrive, o con il tasto di selezione rapida in avvio, o con il settaggio in bios, seleziona poi "installa" se la pendrive parte correttamente
<samuele79> si tratta ddi un pc gia con windows
<samuele79> vorrei mantnere per ora tutte e due i sistemi operativi e il relativo contenuto
<krabador> samuele79, durante l'installazione, se non ci sono problemi con l'installazione windows, avrai tra le opzioni di installazione "installa a fianco di windows"
<krabador> ti farà scegliere lo spazio da far occupare ad ubuntu
<krabador> ed al riavvio dopo l'installazione avrai una schermata in cui ti verrà chiesto cosa mandare
<krabador> se win o ubuntu
<krabador> samuele79, fa prima un defrag di win
<samuele79> scusa nn capisco
<fabio_cc> cosa non capisci?
<samuele79> il dowload di linux ubuntu
<samuele79> per installarlo su disco rigido lo debbo prima scaricare su penna usb
<samuele79> e da li insllarlo su disco rigido
<samuele79> oppure l'installazione su penna usb
<samuele79> funziona come un disco rigido a se stante
<samuele79> e pertnato il sistema operativo linux risiede sulla pennetta
<samuele79> cosi facendo non debbo installalro su disco rigido
<krabador> samuele79, va scaricata la iso dal sito
<krabador> !usbwin | samuele79
<ubot-it> samuele79: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> crei la pendrive seguendo questa guida
<krabador> la mandi in boot, e potrai installare ubuntu o fare una sessione di prova
<fabio_cc> samuele79, puoi usare la pennetta in entrambi i modi
<krabador> una volta che va in boot, per installarla , segui quesat
<krabador> !installazione | samuele79
<ubot-it> samuele79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> samuele79, sia solo per installare ubuntu sull'hd, oppure per utilizzarlo direttamente dalla pennetta
<fabio_cc> samuele79, però nel secondo caso la pennetta non avrà lunga vita
<krabador> la sessione che puoi far partire dalla pendrive, sessione di prova, detta sessione live, non è come usare ubuntu installato
<krabador> ma ti permette di provare le cose piu' importanti
<krabador> per farti innanzitutto un'idea
<krabador> e per verificare se le cose importanti che debba fare, secondo il tuo uso, le faccia
<krabador> in modo che tu possa scegliere se installarla o meno
<samuele79> per fare la sessione dalla pennetta cosa va fatto?
<krabador> te l'ho scritto prima
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  samuele79
<samuele79> questa guida qua ti permette la creazione della penna usb per installare linux sulla penna usb e mandalro in esecuzione da l senaa installalro su hdd?
<krabador> samuele79, per favore, puoi spiegare cosa ti interessa, di preciso?
<samuele79> cosa debbo fare per installare linux
<krabador> samuele79, quanto ti è già stato spiegato
<krabador> samuele79, chiedi quanto non hai capito di quanto detto
<samuele79> io ho fatto questo e nn son riuscito a farlo andare
<samuele79> a) fatto il download
<samuele79> b) aperto il file .iso e copiato sulla pennetta
<samuele79> dal bios ho detto avvia da usb
<samuele79> ma nulla partiva semre windows
<samuele79> questo e quello cheh o fatto e nn mi e riuscito installare linux
<samuele79> volevo sapere s eavevo sbagliato qualcosa
<samuele79> la penna usb non ho capito a cosa serva nel senso che per installare linux e necessario trasferire il contenuto del file iso su penna usb
<krabador> samuele79, alle 22:34 ti è stato detto cosa usare per fare la pendrive
<samuele79> ok ora ci provo
<samuele79> graze
<krabador> samuele79, se vuoi installare qualcosa da qualche parte, ti serve un mezzo, ed in questo caso il mezzo è la pendrive
<krabador> la pendrive , cosi' come il dvd, fanno da supporto di installazione
<krabador> creare la pendrive , non è "fare un'installazione di ubuntu"
<cneri76> buona sera ragazzi
<krabador> !ciao | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cneri76> sono appena entrato in ubuntu
<cneri76> ho ubuntu 14.4 e grossi problemi co flash
<krabador> cneri76, del tipo ?
<cneri76> si bloccano i video di you tube
<cneri76> flash va in crash
<krabador> cneri76, che cpu / scheda video , e quanta ram ha il pc?
<cneri76> ram 4 gb scheda video ati raddeon x 600 cpu non ricordo mi sembra 1.7
<krabador> cneri76, apri il terminale, manda cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cneri76> ho appena incollato il testo in questo link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cneri76> cosa devo fare ora
<krabador> cneri76, cliccare paste
<krabador> e dopo incollare l'indirizzo qui
<cneri76> fatto e adesso
<krabador> !pastebin | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cneri76> una volta incollato i testo nel box del seguente indirizzo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/  cosa devo fare?
<cneri76> devo incollare questo link in chat http://paste.ubuntu.com/9275637/ ho capito bene?
<krabador> si
<krabador> allora, la scheda video che hai è supportata solo dai driver opensource, che sono quelli che già stai usando
<krabador> puoi installare chrome , che ha un suo flash interno, che è piu' aggiornato dal flash che usa firefox
<krabador> in quanto firefox usa il flash installato nel sistema , che adobe tiene bloccato all'11.2 , aggiornandolo solo in sicurezza, mentre il flash dentro chrome è il 15
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-28
<cneri76> ho fatto tutte le prove con diversi browser GOOGLE CHROME CHROMIUM BROWSER FIERFOX E maxthon il flash va sempre in crash
<cneri76> io non so piu come risolevere
<cneri76> aiutatemi voi per favore
<cneri76> chi mi aiuta ragazzi
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Hinata> Hello!! I need an information about using Abaqus on Ubuntu (from terminal window).
<Hinata> Can someone help me? Thanks
<glpiana> !english | Hinata
<ubot-it> Hinata: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Hinata> Ok, non sapendo ho scritto in inglese. Dunque ho questo problema: devo far partire un'analisi Abaqus dal terminale di ubuntu e non ricordo come si fa
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> !info abaqus
<ubot-it> Package abaqus does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> Hinata, è nei repository ufficiali sto programma?
<Hinata> Credo proprio di si
<glpiana> Hinata, a me pare di no. a meno che non si chiami abaqus ma in altro modo
<Hinata> Come abaqus ma in altro modo??
<glpiana> a meno che non si chiami "abaqus, bensì in altro modo
<ExPBoy> Hinata, se hai programma hai anche il manuale
<glpiana> così è più chiaro?
<ExPBoy> prova a digitare man abaqus
<Hinata> Si ma sul manuale non ho trovato quello che mi serve
<ExPBoy> Hinata, prova su google
<Hinata> Già provato -.-
<ExPBoy> bho
<Hinata> XD
<Hinata> Abaqus ha una command window da qui si fanno partire le analisi, questa command window su ubuntu non si vede perchè si lavora da terminale
<glpiana> Hinata, io non vedo sto programma nei repository ufficiali. se è un programma esterno continuiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Hinata> ok
<cneri76> Buongiorno a tutti
<cneri76> sono appena entrato nel mondo linux ubuntu 14.10
<cneri76> ho grossi problemi con flash e con i video di youtube
<cneri76> mi spiego meglio
<glpiana> cneri76, hai installato il pacchetto flashplugin-installer?
<cneri76> flash mi va in crash con qualsiasi browser
<cneri76> si ma non risolvo niente
<glpiana> cneri76, tu come lo hai installato flash? col pacchetto che ti ho detto io o con altro?
<cneri76> col pacchetto che mi hai detto proprioflashplugin-installer ma niente da fare flash va in crash
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> cneri76, caratteristiche del pc: processore e ram, grazie
<cneri76> come posso inviarle
<glpiana> cneri76, scrivi qui: il mio processore è "pinO" e ho 750000 giga di ram
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> cneri76: anche dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cneri76> ce un comando da terminale per visualizzare le caratteristiche
<glpiana> cneri76, cat /proc/cpuinfo            e   free
<vincent547> Buongiorno, volevo installare grive tools su ubuntu 12,04 ho seguito una guida ma senza riuscirci, cè qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano?
<vincent547> grazie in anticipo ragazzi
<cneri76> una volta visualizzate le caratterisiche come le incollo e dove sopratutto
<glpiana> vincent547, vedo che è nei repository ufficiali. installalo come qualsiasi applicazione, da software center, se vi appare, o da terminale
<glpiana> vincent547, si chiama grive il pacchetto
<glpiana> !paste | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincent547> glpiana grazie per il tuoi intervento, cerco subito
<glpiana> !info grive
<ubot-it> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<glpiana> vincent547, magari poi su 12.04 non c'è, spe che guardo
<glpiana> !info grive precise
<ubot-it> Package grive does not exist in precise
<glpiana> infatti non c'è
<vincent547> glpiana ok grazie, cmq ho visto su ubuntu soft centere e non cè
<vincent547> da terminale ti incollo su paste cosa mi appare alla fine
<glpiana> vincent547, ti hai la 12.04, non c'è
<vincent547> si infatti
<glpiana> vincent547, e da quel che vedo neanche il ppa prevede versioni per la 12.04
<glpiana> vincent547, potresti pensare di aggiornare il sistema
<cneri76> ecco le mie caratteristiche tecniche
<cneri76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9280764/
<vincent547> si avevo pensato di farlo, ma mi è apparso un messaggio in cui mi avvisava che avrebbe rallentatato il sistema glpiana
<glpiana> cneri76, guarda quanta ram hai scrivendo nel terminale: free
<glpiana> vincent547, metterlo su 12.04 è un po' una menata, bisogna toccare un po' di repository. non me la sento di consigliartelo
<cneri76> 4 gb di ram
<vincent547> mmm capisco, e fai bene :) grazie cmq
<glpiana> vincent547, ti ha detto che avrebbe rallentato perchè hai ubuntu e non una versione leggera tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<glpiana> cneri76, non dovrebbe darti problemi flash. con che siti crasha?
<vincent547> glpiana, quindi potrei installarlo comunque?
<glpiana> vincent547, io ti consiglio di scaricarti lubuntu o xubuntu e provarlo in live. se ti soddisfa, avvii l'installazione e aggiorni il sistema
<vincent547> lubuntu è simile ad ubuntu? anche per quanto riguarda l'installazione dei pacchetti?
<glpiana> vincent547, tutte le *ubuntu funzionano allo stesso modo, cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica
<cneri76> come risolvo flash che mi va in crash
<vincent547> glpiana perfetto, provvedo subito con il download. ti ringrazio moltissimo
<cristian_c> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
<cneri76> aiutatemi non come fare
<cristian_c> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr
<cristian_c> cneri76, apri un terminale
<vincent547> vi auguro una buona giornata ragazi
<vincent547> ragazzi ****
<glpiana> cneri76, hai letto la mia domanda?
<cneri76> no scusa
<glpiana> cneri76, non dovrebbe darti problemi flash. con che siti crasha?
<glpiana> vabbè, non si può sapere
<cneri76> con tutti quelli dove si utilizza flash e poi anche qualsiasi video di youtube e non
<glpiana> cneri76, nel terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cneri76> ecco il risultato   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9280912/ cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> cneri76, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound pepflashplugin-installer pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> cneri76, dimmi quando termina
<cneri76> lo devo scrivere uno alla volta ho tutti insieme?
<glpiana> cneri76, è un unico comando, e non scriverlo tu, copia e incolla, se no hai voglia gli errori!
<cneri76> ceoe copio tutto e incollo ne terminale?
<glpiana> cneri76, sì
<glpiana> cneri76, non fare ctrl+c ctrl+v, fai tasto destro copia e tasti destro incolla
<cneri76> ecco i risultati del comando
<cneri76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9281062/
<cneri76> e ro cosa faccio?
<glpiana> cneri76, perchè non hai accettato la licenza dei font?
<cneri76> booh che vuol dire cosa devo fare
<glpiana> cneri76, ti stava installando i caratteri e tu non hai accettato la licenza e quindi ha interrotto l'installazione
<glpiana> anche se non so perchè te li abbia installati ora, forse anche in precedenza non l'hai acecttata
<cneri76> come faccio adesso? cosa devo fare
<cneri76> per risolvere
<glpiana> cneri76, se non hai motivi particolari per non accettare quella licenza scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<glpiana> e quando ti chiede se accetti la laicenza digli di sì
<cneri76> ma prima quando le ho dato quel comando tungo
<cneri76> a fatto tutto poi e venuto si o no e i le ho dato s
<glpiana> cneri76, no, dall'output non hai dato s
<glpiana> dai il comando che ti ho idnicato
<katba> Ciao,
<cneri76> mi e venuta unaschermata con ok rosso
<katba> Aiuto, ho installato ubuntu 12.10 ma la lingua rimane inglese, nel supporto lingue non ci sono stati scaricati altre lingue che l'inglese e inoltre ubunti centre non mi fa installare niente. mi manda sempre a "use this source" (utilizza questa sorgente) e poi si blocca. Ho guardato e cercato nelle ultime giornate in internet ma non trovato niente,
<katba> qualcuno mi può aiutare??? grazie
<cneri76> cosa faccio
<glpiana> cneri76, premi il tasto TAB della tastiera e poi premi invio
<glpiana> katba, la 12.10 non è più supportata
<katba> cavolo, allora cosa faccio?
<glpiana> katba, come mai proprio la 12.10? da dove lo hai stratto sto coniglio?
<katba> l'ho già utilizzato altre volte, è un cd vecchio che mi ha dato 2 anni fa un amico...
<glpiana> katba, aggiornati, scaricati la 14.04 o la 14.10 e mettila su usb o dvd
<katba> ok, capito, allora farò così, riinstallerò ubuntu
<katba> GRAZIE!!
<cristian_c> !rilasci | katba
<ubot-it> katba: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<glpiana> :)
<cneri76> mi viene una scermata directory contenente i caratteri MS (se già scaricati) cosa faccio
<glpiana> cneri76, non ho capito niente
<katba> Se posso chiederti, cosa significa o sarebbe meglio 32bit o 64 bit per versione ubunti 14.048longterm questa volta;)
<cneri76> ho lanciato da terminale questo comando  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cristian_c> katba, la 64 bit funziona soltanto su processori con set di istruzioni a 64 bit
<cristian_c> katba, che sono ormai la norma su tutti i pc recenti
<glpiana> cneri76, e ti è apparsa una finstra col tasto rosso con scritto OK. ti ho detto di premere tab e poi invio
<cneri76> esatto fatto poi mi appare un altra finestra dove dice la directory contenente i caratteri MS cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> cneri76, puoi mostrarmela?
<glpiana> !image | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cneri76> Ecco la schermata http://imgur.com/y2OtzWb   la vedi? cosa devo fare ora?
<glpiana> cneri76, premi tab e premi invio
<cneri76> fatto ora dice Mirror dal quale scaricare cosa faccio?
<glpiana> cneri76, non puoi fare avanti avanti avanti come faresti con windows?
<cneri76> no posso usare TAB e fare ok
<glpiana> cneri76, eh, quello intendo
<cneri76> cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> cneri76, ha finito di mostrarti finestre?
<GianniRiva> Buongiorno,
<GianniRiva> innanzitutto mi scuso nel caso mi fosse sfuggita una FAQ che fa al caso mio.
<GianniRiva> Mi trovo nella situazione di dover scegliere tra buttare un vecchio portatile non più supportato o provare ad installarci Ubuntu, che ho sempre voluto provare ma non ne ho mai avuto occasione.
<GianniRiva> Il problema è che non riesco a capire se a livello di driver sia un'operazione possibile o meno. Il portatile in questione è un Toshiba
<GianniRiva> Satellite M50-101. Vi ringrazio in anticipo per il supporto, anche si trattasse solo di indicazioni generiche.
<cneri76> ho usato Tab e invio e adesso ecco cosa dice   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9281665/ cosa faccio adesso?
<glpiana> cneri76, vabbè, non avrai letto la questione licenza neanche stavolta, ma poco importa la licenza dei caratteri
<glpiana> cneri76, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> cneri76: eridaje user did not accept the mscorefonts-eula license
<GianniRiva> Buongiorno,
<GianniRiva> innanzitutto mi scuso nel caso mi fosse sfuggita una FAQ che fa al caso mio.
<GianniRiva> Mi trovo nella situazione di dover scegliere tra buttare un vecchio portatile non più supportato o provare ad installarci Ubuntu, che ho sempre voluto provare ma non ne ho mai avuto occasione.
<GianniRiva> Il problema è che non riesco a capire se a livello di driver sia un'operazione possibile o meno. Il portatile in questione è un Toshiba
<GianniRiva> Satellite M50-101. Vi ringrazio in anticipo per il supporto, anche si trattasse solo di indicazioni generiche.
<cneri76> ok comando eseguito questo e il risultato   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9281716/ e ora cosa faccio?
<glpiana> cneri76, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> cneri76: però a taroccare il sources.list hai fatto in fretta nè
<cneri76> ok comando eseguito questo e il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9281805/ e ra cosa faccio?
<glpiana> cneri76, chiudi il firefox e poi riaprilo e prova youtube
<DENTI72> Scusate è la mia prima volta avrei una domanda ho una versione mint 2012 con computer anziano alcune funzioni non rispondono come posso passare alla versione 2014
<glpiana> DENTI72, questo canale non c'entra nulla con mint
<glpiana> !chat| DENTI72
<ubot-it> DENTI72: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DENTI72> quindi a chi posso chiedere?
<glpiana> DENTI72, leggi sopra
<DENTI72> grazie
<cneri76> ok flash in farefox funziona se io volessi usare google chrome flashplugin- installer va bene
<cneri76> anche per google chrome e chromium?
<glpiana> cneri76, 1) google chrome ha il suo plugin integrato; 2) google chrome è software esterno e esula dagli argomenti di questo canale; 3) puoi usare chromium che sfrutterà il plugin installato, dopo aver installato pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cneri76> ok mi aiuti anche con pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> cneri76, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cneri76> ma prima devo disinstallare qualcosa ho lo abiamo fatto prima?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> dai quel comando
<krabador> poi sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree –install
<cneri76> comando eseguito  questo e il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9282102/ e ora cosa faccio?
<glpiana> cneri76, questo è l'output del comando precedente
<krabador> cneri, non hai accettato la licenza
<krabador> ti vuoi proprio male
<glpiana> krabador, nooo ti prego noooo :)
<glpiana> krabador, è la licenza dei font, amen
<krabador> ok, amen
<cneri76> cosa devo fare aiuto non sto capendo niente
<glpiana> <glpiana> cneri76, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cneri76> ok gia fatto
<glpiana> cneri76, mi fido, anche se hai postato un'altra cosa
<glpiana> cneri76, <krabador> poi sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree –install
<krabador> cneri76, un consiglio che posso darti , nei momenti difficili, è di scorrere indietro le linee di questa chat
<cneri76> ho dato questo comando   sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree –install  con questo risulato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9282176/
<cneri76> e adesso
<krabador> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<cneri76> ragazzi grazie di tutto adesso vodo ci sentiamo piu tardi grazie di cuore davvero!
<krabador> che, se non hai mai mandato sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree , non ha senso
<krabador> ok
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<mikhusky> ragazzi
<mikhusky> mi servirebbe una mano
<mikhusky> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cneri76> buon pomeriggio ragazzi
<glpiana> mikhusky, esponi il tuo problema
<mikhusky> scaricamento dati extra non riuscito ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mikhusky> come faccio?
<glpiana> mikhusky, scrivi in un terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cneri76> ho un probema con la licenza caratteri per capire meglio vi allego la schermata chw mi e apparsa
<cneri76> come fa dove la devo mettere
<glpiana> !image | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikhusky> glpiana mi dice  operazione sconosciuta
<glpiana> mikhusky, avrai scritto male
<glpiana> mikhusky, fai copia e incolla del comando che ti ho scritto
<LostInMyHead> giorno!
<mikhusky> non fa niente
<mikhusky> glpiana non fa niente
<glpiana> mikhusky, non mostra nulla, ok. scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mikhusky> glpiana
<mikhusky> non da nulla
<glpiana> mikhusky, non ha dato output?
<mikhusky> no
<cneri76> http://imgur.com/gzmMP6t
<glpiana> allora scrivi>: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mikhusky> ha configurato i pacchetti
<glpiana> mikhusky, bene, stavolta senza errore?
<mikhusky> si
<glpiana> cneri76, chiudi la finestra, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mikhusky> ha il mio stesso problema?
<glpiana> mikhusky, sì
<mikhusky> cosi ho risolto ?
<glpiana> mikhusky, sì
<mikhusky> grazie glpiana
<cneri76> grande!!!! comando eseguito dove posto il risultato
<cneri76> adesso sembra ok
<cneri76> dove posto il risultato del comando?
<it32> ragazzi scusate ho un problema
<it32> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9283361/
<it32> cosa mi consigliate?
<mibofra> it32: sudo apt-get install --reinstall vdr; sudo apt-get pure vdr
<mibofra> è tutto un comando
<mibofra> dato questo non dovresti avere problemi
<it32> grazie mibofra provo
<mibofra> prego
<it32> mibofra E: Operazione pure non valida
<mibofra> scusami errore di battitura :)
<mibofra> mi era sfuggito
<it32> pure sta per purge?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge vdr
<mibofra> si
<it32> ok
<it32> riprovo
<it32> mibofra  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9283526/
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> it32, sudo dpkg --force-all -P vdr
<it32> e mezzora che ci sbatto la testa
<it32> gia fatto
<it32> nulla
<mibofra> fammi riflettere vediamo se se ne può venire a capo
<it32> ok
<mibofra> prova sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/vdr_2.0.3-1_amd64.deb e vedi se così se ne frega che non rintraccia i postscript precedenti
<it32> impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<it32> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<it32>  /var/cache/apt/archives/vdr_2.0.3-1_amd64.de
<mibofra> ok spetta
<mibofra> sudo apt-get download vdr
<mibofra> e te lo salva nella posizione corrente
<it32> fatto
<it32> adesso?
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -i vdr_2.0.3-1_amd64.deb
<it32> dpkg: errore durante la pulizia:
<it32>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127
<it32> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<it32>  vdr_2.0.3-1_amd64.deb
<mibofra> mi ricorda tanto un altro problema
<it32> quale?
<mibofra> it32, un altro pacco con altro errore su altro script
<it32> mibofra e se cancello tutto in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<mibofra> non ti conviene
<it32> :(
<mibofra> io ho risolto andando a vedere dove si inceppava lo script
<mibofra> rintracciamolo :)
<it32> seee e na parola
<mibofra> it32, /var/lib/dpkg/info/vdr.postinst
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> se me lo pastebinni da qualche parte
<it32> spe mo do un occhiata
<mibofra> se no scarico il pacco e lo smonto e vedo lo script lo stesso
<mibofra> it32, che versione di ubuntu?
<it32> 14.4
<mibofra> *desuom 14.04
<it32> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9283744/
<mibofra> uhm lol
<it32> ??
<mibofra> sembra che ti machi qualcosa nel sistema di gestione dei pacchetti
<it32> puoi essere piu' chiaro?
<mibofra> it32, db_stop dovrebbe fermare la lettura/scrittura del database dei pacchi, ma per lo script non c'è
<it32> in che modo verifichiamo?
<mibofra> spetta
<mibofra> it32, un sudo dpkg --configure -a che fa?
<it32> errore
<it32> errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto vdr (--configure):
<it32>  il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza critico: è consigliato
<it32>  installarlo nuovamente prima di tentare la configurazione.
<it32> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<mibofra> e non te lo reinstalla con il sudo dpkg --force-all -i pacchetto.dev
<mibofra> *.deb
<it32> no
<it32> sempre stesso messaggio
<it32> dai mibofra non stare a perdere la testa ....  ho il backup della home e del sistema ripristino che faccio prima
<mibofra> it32, ma sarà una cosa inutile non ne vale la pena
<mibofra> non vedo perché non debba essere risolvibile
<it32> e risolviamolo allora :)
<it32> e per non farti stancare :)
<mibofra> facciamo un po di debug
<it32> come?
<mibofra> it32, lancia lo script con sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/vdr.postinst configure
<mibofra> it32, che fa?
<it32> oem@oem-P5K:~$ sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/vdr.postinst configure
<it32> update-rc.d: warning: default start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match vdr Default-Start values (0 1 2 3 4 5 6)
<it32> update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match vdr Default-Stop values (none)
<it32> Avvio VDR /usr/local/bin/vdrrun: riga 3: /usr/local/bin/vdr: File o directory non esistente
<it32> oem@oem-P5K:~$
<mibofra> it32, meglio che pastebinni sempre xD
<mibofra> comunque se è finito così: Avvio VDR /usr/local/bin/vdrrun: riga 3: /usr/local/bin/vdr: File o directory non esistente
<mibofra> a parte i file che non ci sono perché il pacco non è ne installato ne disinstallato
<mibofra> lo script sembra andato
<mibofra> prova un sudo dpkg --force-all -P vdr
<it32> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9283947/
<it32> avevi ragione
<it32> db_stop not found
<it32> e mo?
<mibofra> e mo ora vedo xD
<it32> ok
<mibofra> it32, non allontanarti :P
<it32> no sono qui
<mibofra> ho un dubbio piccolissimo
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> vediamo se è verificato
<it32> vediamo
<mariottinet> salve vorei sapere quale versione posso scaricare per un pc eee asus 7014Gb
<mibofra> it32, apri quello script con sudo
<mibofra> con un editor di testo
<mariottinet> cioe
<it32> spe
<mariottinet> non capisco
<mibofra> alla parte che inizia con # dh_installdeb will replace this with shell code automatically, invece di db_stop mettici #DEBHELPER#
<mibofra> e lo salvi
<mibofra> e riporvi ad installarlo con il sudo dpkg --force-all -i vdr*.deb
<it32> nel modo in cui lo hai scritto o senza cancelletti?
<mariottinet> potresti semplicemente dire quale versione ci sta in 4Gb?
<mibofra> nel modo nel quale l'ho scritto
<it32> ok provo
<mibofra> mariottinet, derivata ufficiale dovrebbe forse andarci lubuntu
<mibofra> se no ti consiglierei lubit
<mariottinet> lubuntu nn ci sta mi chiede 4.4 GB
<mariottinet> qst lubit sai se c entra ho devo provare?
<akis24> !chat | mariottinet
<ubot-it> mariottinet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> lo trovi qui http://lubitproject.com/
<mibofra> comunque it32 come va?
<mariottinet> nn lo so devo provarlo
<mibofra> mariottinet, nel caso qui poi non possiamo più darti supporto visto che non è una derivata ufficiale, come dice il buon akis24 tramite il bot poi c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<it32> mibofra http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9284123/
<mariottinet> Grazie ora lo sperimento
<mibofra> it32, vedi se adesso un sudo dpkg --force-all -P vdr te lo sdradica a dovere
<it32> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9284163/
<mibofra> *ci mancavano i pacchi baggati lol
<it32> l'ho instasllato dal software center
<mibofra> va beh ho capito ti sistemo anche quello di pre-removal per farglielo togliere
<it32> e da sti problemi!
<mibofra> it32, non dipende dal software center
<it32> e da che scusa
<mibofra> in questo caso puoi ringraziare i maintainer di debian, perché sto guardando gli script e quelli mi sembrano pressoché identici
<mibofra> e quelli di ubuntu che non hanno corretto la cosa, non è detto che un pacco debian vada esattamente per ubuntu
<mibofra> ansi quasi mai
<it32> buono a sapersi ma perche li includono allora?
<mibofra> it32, quando fanno il freeze dei repo magari non vanno a verificare proprio tutto tutto
<it32> era meglio se lo compilavo allora? ( tanto ci sono un sacco di guide!
<mibofra> ma sono esseri umani può succedere
<mibofra> nulla è perfetto
<it32> be certo per carita'
<mibofra> comunque ora vedo di sistemarti il pre-removal
<it32> k grazie
<mibofra> dovresti trovare un /var/lib/dpkg/info/vdr.prerm
<mibofra> me lo pastebinni?
<it32> spe lo trovo
<it32> lo metto qui e cortoù
<it32> #!/bin/sh
<it32> set -e
<it32> # Automatically added by dh_installinit
<it32> if [ -x "/etc/init.d/vdr" ] || [ -e "/etc/init/vdr.conf" ]; then
<it32> 	invoke-rc.d vdr stop || exit $?
<mibofra> e lol xD
<mibofra> it32, pastebinnalo xD
<it32> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9284211/
<it32> mamma mia sto boot come e' diventato severp :)
<mibofra> meglio che lo sia :)
<it32> si ricordo in passato si incollava molto :)
<mibofra> appunto
<mibofra> allora apri con sudo ed editor di testo il /var/lib/dpkg/info/vdr.prerm
<it32> fatto
<mibofra> fallo diventare così http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284220/
<mibofra> *ovvero commenti quello nel mezzo
<mibofra> così non va a stoppare quel che non esiste lol
<mibofra> spero che adesso non si lamenti il postrm xD
<mibofra> comunque una volta modificato lo salvi e dai un sudo dpkg --force-all -P vdr
<it32> proviamo
<it32> mibofra e una storia infinita :(
<it32> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9284278/
<mibofra> it32, mi sa che non l'hai commentato per bene
<it32> #invoke-rc.d vdr stop || exit $?
<mibofra> it32, guarda al limite ci metti dentro il solo #!/bin/sh
<mibofra> set -e
<mibofra> it32, si anche quello andava commentato xD
<mibofra> comunque se ci metti il solo:
<mibofra> #!/bin/sh
<mibofra> set -e
<it32> stavo gia facendo
<mibofra> così per come te l'ho scritto, dovrebbe andare
<mibofra> ok
<Mike5kt> salve, ho installato chrome sul mio 14.04lts con poche righe di comando copiate da un sito web, quando aggiorno con sudo apt-get update mi dà sempre il seguente errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284322/   come va risolto qst problema?
<it32> graaaaaaaande :)
<mibofra> it32, si è rimosso xD ?
<it32> come posso ringraziarti?
<it32> si
<mibofra> it32, dai un sudo apt-get install -f per sicurezza
<mibofra> se va tutto bene hai finito
<it32> :)
<it32> bravo!!! :)
<it32> non pensavo risolvessi
<krabador> Mik55kt, se vuoi che il sistema duri a lungo, non "copiare righe da un sito web" , ma segui le guide ufficiali
<it32> mi ricredo e chiedo scusa solo per averlo pensato
<mibofra> it32, comunque non c'è bisogno di ringraziarmi, siamo qui e diamo supporto volontario
<krabador> Mike5kt
<it32> comunque io ti ringrazio... non ne sarei uscito fuori da solo
<mibofra> Mike5kt, krabador sta dicendo una cosa sacrosanta, se installavi il pacco dal sito ufficiale ci pensava lui a sistemarti il sources.list
<it32> quindi non devo piu' installare quel pacchetto?
<mibofra> comunque Mike5kt apri il sorgenti software e togli i sorgenti duplicati per google, dopo di che salvi
<mibofra> it32, io ti consiglierei vivamente di no xD
<mibofra> Mike5kt, e poi dai un sudo apt-get update
<krabador> mibofra, segnala il comando per fare quello che stai consigliando
<it32> e se provo a compilarmelo?
<mibofra> sudo software-properties-gtk Mike5kt
<it32> darebbe gli stessi problemi?
<mibofra> krabador, comunque ci dovrebbe essere la voce apposita nelle impostazioni di sistema
<it32> ??
<mibofra> it32, in realtà non dovrebbe, dato che non ti incasina il sistema di gestione pacchetti
<it32> ok provero in quel modo allora
<cneri76> buona sera
<cneri76> non ce stato nulla da fare ho gli stessi fastidiosi problemi con flash
<Mike5kt> mibofra, potrei tranquillamente disinstallare chrome e cancellare quelle 2 righe dal sources.list provando a reistallare il tutto dalla fonte ufficiale
<Mike5kt> non so farlo però, mi dareste una mano?
<cneri76> non so come fare va in crash
<mibofra> Mike5kt, allora tranquillamente non lo puoi fare lol
<krabador> Mike5kt, dpkg -l | grep chrome
<krabador> pastebin
<mibofra> cneri76, che problemi ti da?
<cneri76> flash mi va in crash
<Mike5kt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284423/
<mibofra> cneri76, l'hai installato dal pacco nei repository?
<cneri76> oppure dice errore in atteso di adobe flash
<mibofra> cneri76, non mi hai risposto però
<cneri76> l ho installa con comandi da terminale
<Mike5kt> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284423/
<mibofra> cneri76, ovvero quali?
<krabador>  Mike5kt  sudo apt-get remove --purge    google-chrome-stable
<mibofra> Mike5kt, e togli anche i repository con l'utility apposita che trovi sotto impostazioni di sistema
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cneri76> flashplugin e un alro che desso no ricordo
<krabador> rimuovi i google
<elcheckito> elcheckito dice: jester che vuoi da me
<mibofra> krabador, non gli viene più semplice con il software properties?
<krabador> Mike, salvi , sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> cneri76, flashplugin-installer?
<cneri76> si esatto
<krabador> mibofra, non è una mediazione
<Mike5kt> krabador, sto copiandoli...
<mibofra> krabador, non ti capisco
<cneri76> poi un altro scherzo che fa il browser si chiude improvvisamente
<mibofra> cneri76, con un sudo update-flashplugin install o un sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree install (dovrebbe essere il primo comando) dovrebbe andare
<mibofra> che browser è?
<mibofra> Mike5kt, te dove sei rimasto?
<Mike5kt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284553/
<Mike5kt> non trovo le righe chrome
<mibofra> Mike5kt, o se li è portati lui con tutto il pacco, oppure trovi qualcosa sotto /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mibofra> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | grep google
<mibofra> vedi se ti torna qualcos
<mibofra> *qualcosa
<krabador> si è nella cartella
<Mike5kt> ora controllo...  questo warning che mi ha dato dopo   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list:      (gedit:4022): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/mio/.config/ibus/bus is not root!   è qualche altro problemino o no?
<mibofra> Mike5kt, no di quello ti puoi fregare allegramente :)
<cneri76> con tutti i browser mi da questo problema con flash
<mibofra> cneri76, non dovrebbe con chrome, dato che usa la sua versione interna di flash
<mibofra> più che altro mi sembra strano faccia così
<Mike5kt> ok :)   dopo    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | grep google   mi dà seplicemente   google.list    come risultato
<mibofra> bene rimuovilo con un sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list
<mibofra> e poi prova un sudo apt-get update e vedi se si lamenta ancora
<Mike5kt> questo:      /etc/apt/sources.list.d    mi ha dato questo come risultato:     bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d: Is a directory
<cneri76> come faccio non riesco a risolverlo ti assicuro co tutti sia chrome che chromium che firefox
<mibofra> Mike5kt, il comando era: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list
<cneri76> come si risolve questo problema?
<mibofra> cneri76, dovresti provare a togliere tutti i browser + il pacco flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> e provare con il solo chrome
<mibofra> il solo chrome dovrebbe andare , se ti da problemi con quello, c'è altro che non va
<Mike5kt> miofibra,  con l'ultimo comando dice  No such file or directory
<mibofra> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list
<mibofra> ?
<Innerina1> Ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti! Non mi legge un file!
<cneri76> quello non so farlo mi aiuti per favore passo passo
<mibofra> Innerina1, pastebinna pure tu paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> metti il l'errore che ti da e metti il link qui
<Innerina1> Non riesco a copiaincollare il problema, ho screennato il desktop, dove carico l'immagine?
<mibofra> cneri76, sudo apt-get purge firefox chromium chorme flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> non perdi le impostazioni, come li reinstalli tornano, tanto le impostazioni nella tua home utente vengono mantenute
<mibofra> poi dal sito di chrome http://www.google.com/chrome/
<mibofra> installi chrome e vedi che fa
<cneri76> ci provo
<Innerina1> @mibofra, dove carico lo screen con l'errore?
<mibofra> !image | Innerina1
<ubot-it> Innerina1: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mike5kt> miofibra, krabador, dopo apt-get update non da più messaggi d'errore grazie, tra breve proverò a installarlo da chrome direttamente
<cneri76> ragazzi dove ho sbagliato
<mibofra> cneri76, che ne sappiamo xD
<mibofra> cneri76, che hai fatto?
<cneri76> ti mando ll risultato mi dici dove mandarlo
<Innerina1> mibofra: http://i.imgur.com/MAJcXtd.png?1
<Innerina1> la vedi?
<mibofra> !paste | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Innerina1> Ho visto che Software Center crasha a causa di questo errore!
<mibofra> Innerina1, prova un sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> in un terminale
<cneri76> Ecco il link del mio errore come risolvo adesso http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284780/
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge firefox chromium chorme-browser* flashplugin-installer
<cneri76> poi..
<Innerina1> mibofra: secondo te aggiornando si dovrebbe risolvere il problema?
<mibofra> Innerina1, dovrebbe
<mibofra> cneri76, poi vai sul sito di chrome e reinstalla chrome da li
<mibofra> e vedi se funge
<cneri76> non e risolutivo questo comando
<mibofra> cneri76, non è risolutivo
<mibofra> devi installare chrome e vedere che fa
<mibofra> cneri76, dobbiamo prima capire dove sta il problema
<mibofra> non è magia questa
<cneri76> ma non mi ha tolto nulla
<mibofra> cneri76, il plugin flash, firefox e chrome
<mibofra> e chromium
<mibofra> sempre se c'erano
<mibofra> cneri76, non è che per risolvere deve togliere per forza molto
<mibofra> cneri76, ora se installi chrome dal sito di google e vedi se va
<cneri76> non mi ha tolto google
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-*
<mibofra> vedi se così te lo toglie
<mibofra> dovrebbe togliere tutte le varianti
<Innerina1> mibofra: è lentissimo, non so se è la mia connessione a dare problemi...
<mibofra> Innerina1, probabilissimo :D
<mibofra> Innerina1, ma vedi se arriva alla fine
<Innerina1> al momento è fermo a una connessione =/
<cneri76> ho ancora nelle app google chrome e chromium quindi quel comando non ha fatto niente giusto?
<jester-> cneri76: o uno a l'altro
<mibofra> cneri76, dovrebbe averli estirpati ormai
<jester-> cneri76: togli chrome-browser e metti il deb da sito gogol
<mibofra> il pacco di google per chrome è google-chrome-stabile, -experimental ecc a seconda della versione
<jester-> stabile meglio
<mibofra> jester-, poco fa gli ho fatto dare un apt-get purge chrome-browser*
<jester-> cneri76: poi togli tutta la flashaglia
<mibofra> dovrebbe essere già andato
<jester-> mibofra: controlla con dpkg
<jester-> e paste
<mibofra> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep google
<mibofra> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep chrome
<mibofra> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep flash
<mibofra> e posta il tutto su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cneri76> o scome lo tolgo chrome un passo alla volta grazie
<jester-> cneri76: dai i comandi che ti scritto mibofra  e metti nel paste
<cneri76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285085/ risultato del primo comando
<jester-> cneri76: hai installato cromo doc
<jester-> dai gli altri
<mibofra> cneri76, chrome ancora li è : google-chrome-stable
<mibofra> e ti avevo detto di dare un sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-*
<cneri76> sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-*  eseguito correttamente
<cneri76> adesso cosa faccio
<mibofra> cneri76, fai la stessa cosa con flash
<mibofra> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep flash
<mibofra> e pastebinnalo
<mibofra> cneri76, ansi pastebinna l'out di questo: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cneri76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285208/ ecco il risultato cosa faccio
<mibofra> cneri76, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer  pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> cneri76: hai fatto la cosola con le cotiche?
<mibofra> cneri76, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 e pastebinnalo sempre
<cneri76> fatto comando eseguito coorettamente adesso che faccio
<Innerina1> mibofra: risolto, grazie! Mi rimane solo una domanda generica... Se passo al 14.10 e metto mate-core e mate-desktop mi disinstalla le altre sessioni desktop?
<mibofra> cneri76, dovevi pastebinnarlo
<jo-sh> ciao a tutti
<cneri76> ecco il risultato
<cneri76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285316/
<jo-sh> havevo bisogno di una info
<mibofra> Innerina1, no non te le disinstalla, come fai il login all'avvio del pc, clicchi sulla icona a forma di ubuntu e selezioni mate come ambiente desktop
<jo-sh> mutt da solo puo gestire piu' di un account?
<jester-> strano che non grippa
<cneri76> cosa devo fare adesso ?
<Innerina1> Ah ecco, grazie, quindi aggiunge solo un ambiente in più alle sessioni che ho già? Pensavo magari togliesse Unity
<mibofra> cneri76, dai anche rm -r .cache/*chrome*
<krabador> Innerina1, se vuoi l'esclusività dell'ambiente grafico, devi installare la derivata relativa
<Innerina1> Sì infatti so che è uscita la derivata ufficiale ^^
<krabador> Innerina1, nel caso di ubuntu-mate, non hanno ancora il flavour ufficiale, che dovrebbero ottenera entro la 15.04
<Innerina1> Solo che sono affezionata a Gnome Fallback
<krabador> Innerina1, rimani con le tue comodità
<krabador> :D
<mibofra> cneri76, ed anche sudo rm -r .macromedia
<Innerina1> ma se metto Mate come derivata viene una cosa più pulita del Gnome Fallback?
<mibofra> poi installi chrome dal sito di google, quello ufficiale
<jester-> Innerina1: mate è altra ciofeca
<jester-> poi ci si spiegano certi problemi
<Innerina1> Ah ok quindi non conviene?
<jester-> Innerina1: tiniti fallback
<Innerina1> Grazie dei consigli =)
<Innerina1> ho risolto intanto il problema degli aggiornamenti, grazie a tutti
<jester-> Innerina1: speriamo che krabador non faccia il geloso
<jester-> lol
<cneri76> comando eseguito eco risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285415/
<cneri76> ora cosa devo fore
<krabador> jester-, :D
<cneri76> fare
<jester-> cneri76: r. -r .macromedia
<jester-> cneri76: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> cneri76: e fa vedere:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mike5kt> come fare per accedere alla sources list?
<jester-> Mike5kt: sudo  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cneri76> 2 comandi eseguiti ecco risultati  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285495/
<cneri76> e adesso che devo fare?
<jester-> cneri76:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cneri76> comando eseguito ecco risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285577/
<cneri76> adesso cosa faccio?
<jester-> cneri76: hai una bella collezione di ppa e ci spiegano i problemi
<jester-> cneri76: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<cneri76> comando eseguito ecco risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9285643/
<cneri76> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> cneri76: che cazzo di ppa googe hai messo
<robertini2072> salve... non riesco a partizionare  DEV SDA 1...qualcuno mi puo aiutare? grazie
<cneri76> il comando che mi hai dato tu
<jester-> cneri76: http://www.google.com/chrome/ prendi il 64 bit
<jester-> cneri76: per debian ubuntu
<jester-> robertini2072: bisogna cioè?
<robertini2072> cosa cioe??
<jester-> robertini2072: non riesci a partizionare un disco vegine, gia partizoinato, dos o uefi
<robertini2072> no hard disk interno
<jester-> robertini2072: interno o esterno sempre un disco è
<jester-> come è messo adesso
<jester-> robertini2072: non è che le partizioni si possono inventare
<jester-> cneri76: cheffati?
<robertini2072> scusate e arrivato mio figlio di due anni devo abbandonare la chat....mannaggia proprio adessoooo....grazie a dopo
<guru11> Salve
<guru11> Volevo sapere un'informazione urgente se possibile..ù'
<guru11> ???
<guru11> c'è nessuno???
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi
<calimero_82> ho fatto da terminale il comando alien, dice che m 'ha trasformato il file in un deb ma non lo vedo
<LostInMyHead> è stato rapito dagli alieni
<calimero_82> dice che l'ha trasformato, ma non c'è
<calimero_82> mando un paste?
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9286319/
<norman93> ciao a tutti.. sto uscendo di testa per un problema con la scheda grafica.. c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<calimero_82> scusate ragazzi ma se l'ha trasformato perchè non riesco a vederlo?^
<LostInMyHead> calimero_82: ma sicuro converta gz?
<calimero_82> eh se hai visto dal mio paste ha scritto che l'ha fatto
<calimero_82> io so che alien lo fa per rpm e tar.gz
<LostInMyHead> calimero_82: dei primi son sicuro...
<calimero_82> we krabador, ho utilizzato il comando alien per trasformare un file tar.gz in deb ma non lo vedo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9286319/
<calimero_82> LostInMyHead:  anche per i tar.gz io so
<krabador> calimero_82, sempre a credere che ci sia il trucchetto facile per cose complesse
<calimero_82> io sto seguendo il wiki di ubuntu
<calimero_82> per la stampante multifunzione
<calimero_82> nessun trucchetto :d
<krabador> calimero_82, le risorse ufficiali della stampante , cosa dicono a riguardo?
<calimero_82> mi rimandano a un link dove ci sono i dirver
<calimero_82> driver
<krabador> calimero_82, favorisci i link
<calimero_82> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<krabador> calimero_82, modello della stampante
<calimero_82> dx4400
<calimero_82> il pips l'ho preso e trasformato in deb
<calimero_82> mi manca iscan
<calimero_82> il drivber dello scanner
<krabador> di iscan c'è il deb, già
<calimero_82> l ho rpeso ma dice che non me lo può installare perchè non può essere soddisfatta la dipendenza
<krabador> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=33473&DSCCHK=fb2e6ced5d69a3c0a65df6cbaa2e1559237b5dbc
<krabador> e allora è un altro problema
<calimero_82> krabador:  io ho prov a installare questo iscan-plugin-cx4400_2.1.3-1_i386.deb
<calimero_82> è quello sbagliato?
<calimero_82> il link che m'hai dato che ne sono vari .deb quale devo prendre?
<calimero_82> iscan-data_1.33.0-1_all.deb questo?
<calimero_82> ok letto la faq
<calimero_82> questo
<calimero_82> fatto grazie krabador
<calimero_82> niente non rileva lo scanner, che ciorta
<calimero_82> we cristian_c
<calimero_82> mi aiuti con la stmapnate
<calimero_82> please?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sì
<calimero_82> non riesco a far partire lo scanner
<cristian_c> calimero_82, vai in Utenti e gruppi
<calimero_82> sto su lubuntu
<cristian_c> calimero_82, anzi, prima apri un terminale
<calimero_82> fatto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sudo simple-scan
<calimero_82> nessun scanner rilevato
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sudo xsane
<cristian_c> calimero_82, modello?
<calimero_82> multizonzione epsondx4400
<cristian_c> calimero_82, a me funzionava lo scanner
<cristian_c> calimero_82, aspetta
<calimero_82> fatto non rilev nulla
<cristian_c> calimero_82, forse, non di default, neanche sulla dx7400 (altra che ho avuto)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lsusb
<cristian_c> Stylus DX4450 	USB 	0x04b8/0x083f 	Unsupported 	Probably unsupported. See link for details. 	unsupported (2010-06-09) 	?
<cristian_c> ahia
<calimero_82> devo utilizzare perforza windows allora?
<cristian_c> Stylus DX4400 	USB 	0x04b8/0x083f 	Unsupported 	supported by the epkowa backend plus non-free interpreter 	epson2 (1.0.124) 	sane-epson2
<cristian_c> interessante
<calimero_82> ma cristian_c meglio che parlaimo su it-chat mi sa che stiamo fuori topic
<calimero_82> no?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<calimero_82> li ho presi
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, incredibilmente non sei offtopic
<calimero_82> non vanno
<cristian_c> Stylus DX4400	Scanner Driver 	Linux	Ver. 2.30.0/1.33.0 	core package&data package 	All language	11-26-2014
<cristian_c> Stylus DX4400	Scanner Driver 	Linux	latest 	iscan plugin package 	All language	12-21-2011
<cristian_c> iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<cristian_c> iscan-data_1.33.0-1_all.deb
<calimero_82> io avevo messo iscan data
<calimero_82> ah pure usb devo installare
<calimero_82> ?
<krabador> sempre a giustificarti
<krabador> calimero_82, /j ##windows
<cristian_c> calimero_82, il secondo link è dubbio , non so a cosa serva quel plugin, mai visto, è la prima volta che ne leggo
<calimero_82> fatto messo pure usb, ora dovrebbe andare cristian_c?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, hai scaricato scan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb ?
<cristian_c> +i
<calimero_82> si pure installato
<cristian_c> calimero_82, prova lanciando simple scan dal menù
<calimero_82> niente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> calimero_82, sudo simple-scan
<calimero_82> fatto quello
<calimero_82> non rileva niente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> calimero_82, sudo xsane
<cristian_c> calimero_82, riavvia il sistema
<calimero_82> ok
<cristian_c> c'è a chi funzionava, non so perché
<calimero_82> niente cristian_c
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ho letto in giro che quel plugin serve per la dx4400
<cristian_c> ma aprendolo con gdebi risulta troppo vecchio
<calimero_82> eh non soddisfa una dipendenza
<calimero_82> non me lo faceva installare
<cristian_c> calimero_82, in -chat
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lo so. vuole un iscan più vecchio
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> con quello che non ti faceva installareù
<calimero_82> era quello
<calimero_82> diceva non soddisfa una dipendenza
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> e manda pastebin
<calimero_82> ah ok
<calimero_82> aspetta
<calimero_82> me l ha installato
<calimero_82> usando gdebi non me lo faceva installare
<calimero_82> ho fatto sudo xsane ed è partita
<calimero_82> :D
<calimero_82> grazie ragazzi
<calimero_82> :D
<calimero_82> vi voglio bene
<calimero_82> :D
<calimero_82> era per quel plugin che non andava
<calimero_82> :D
<pio33> salve,ho un problema riguardante l'audio..quando inserisco le cuffiette l'audio continua ad uscire dall'altoparlante e non dalle cuffie..ho gia provato a risolvere.seguendo le vostre indicazioni..e  tutto funzionava..ma ogni volta che accendo il pc il problema ritorna...non capisco perche
<trimax99> Ciao, ho provato a formattare da gparted un microsd, all'interno mi crea la cartella lost+found di 400MB con "qualcosa di illeggibile" come dice nautilus. Dove ho sbagliato?
<krabador> trimax99, dove deve essere vista questa microsd?
<trimax99> android, che appunto mi dice sd dannegiata
<trimax99> krabador l'ho formattatta ext4 per provare (ICS lo supporta...)
<krabador> trimax99, le sd non sono resistentissime, premesso questo, inseriscila nel pc, manda gparted, selezionala, crea un'altra tabella partizioni, msdos, applica le modifiche
<krabador> smontala
<krabador> reinseriscila, riapri gparted, crea partizione fat32
<trimax99> krabador ti dico quello che ho fatto io: inserita mircosd nel pc, aperto gparte
<trimax99> krabador perchè fat32? ext4 non va bene?
<krabador> trimax99, ext4 se hai intenzione di impostare cose con software come link2sd
<krabador> fat32 è lo standard visto di base da android
<trimax99> krabador appunto
<trimax99> krabador sul tablet ho Ice Cream Sandwich che dovrebbe supportare ext4 nativamente....
<trimax99> krabador ti riepilogo cosa ho fatto, probabilmente ho saltato un passaggio. Inserita microsd nel pc, aperto gparted. Sulla sd c'era la partizione di default del costruttore in fat32. Smontata sd, cancellata partizione fat32 (apllico), creta nuova ext4 primaria (tutto lo spazio), applico, smonto, tolgo la sd dal pc e la metto nel tablet: messaggio "sd danneggiata". La rimetto su ubuntu, apro nautilus e midice che all'interno della
<krabador> puoi anche cancellare lost + found dalla partizione, una volta creata, ma qualora venga rimandato fsck, nella partizione, verrà rocreata
<trimax99> krabador di illeggibile.
<krabador> trimax99, qui è è offtopic parlare di ciò, ma se devi dare un pasto una sd ad android, per un uso come link2sd, fa la partizione dalla recovery
<trimax99> krabador il mio dubbio: dovevo smontare la sd e estrarla e reinserirla fra la cancellazione della fat32 e la creazione della ext4 o si può fare tutte e due le operazioni in un unica sessione di gparted?
<krabador> hai letto quello che ti ho scritto?
<trimax99> krabador provo ha cancellare lost+found e ti dico se va bene, just a minute....
<krabador> intendo "ma se devi dare un pasto una sd ad android, per un uso come link2sd, fa la partizione dalla recovery"
<trimax99> krabador chi "fa la partizione di recovery" ?
<krabador> trimax99, tipo , come dire... tu?
<calimero_82> ahahaha
<trimax99> krabador aspetta, ma dopo aver creato l'ext4 devo formattarla quella partizione?
<krabador> trimax99, la creazione della partizione in un filesystem, crea una partizione utilizzabile
<krabador> trimax99, android e quant'altro, è offtopic qui
<krabador> !chat | trimax99
<ubot-it> trimax99: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<trimax99> krabador non è android, è gparted che non formatta a modo
<trimax99> krabador gparted/ubuntu
<krabador> tizbac, gparted formatta benissimo. se i supporti sono rovinati, o gli utilizzi particolari
<krabador> trimax99,
<krabador> non è un problema di gparted
<krabador> e NON È un problema ubuntu
<trimax99> krabador kingstone microsd appena scartata
<trimax99> krabador presa in negozio 10 minuti fa
<jester-> trimax99: va che gparted non ha alcun problema
<krabador> !chat | trimax99
<ubot-it> trimax99: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<trimax99> jester mi ha creato una ext4 primaria sulla sd con lost-found di 400mb con "qualcosa di illeggibile" detto da nautilus.....
<krabador> trimax99, monta questa sd allo stato attuale, carica gparted, selezionala, e fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | trimax99
<ubot-it> trimax99: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> trimax99, è inutile che chiedi in giro, sei offtopic, il tuo problema è android
<jester-> trimax99: e h creato dove sta il problema
<krabador> trimax99, e ti è stato già detto che se devi usare la sd in android, per usi particolari come link2sd, devi FARE LA PARTIZIONE DALLA RECOVERY
<trimax99> krabador è nautilus che dice che c'è !qualcosa di illeggibile"
<krabador> !image | trimax99
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<ubot-it> trimax99: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> di gparted, dopo aver selezionato la sd nel menu a tendina
<trimax99> krabador ok ti faccio lo screenshot, ho capito
<krabador> imgur.com non richiede registrazione
<trimax99> krabador https://imgur.com/Gu4KsZU
<krabador> non ha nessun problema
<krabador> posta una schermata di errore
<trimax99> krabador dillo a nautilus
<krabador> posta una schermata di errore
<trimax99> krabador nautilus dice "qualcosa di illeggibile" nelle proprietà della cartella [lost+found] che mi hai fatto cancellare un minuto fa
<krabador> ti ho detto "puoi anche cancellare lost + found dalla partizione, una volta creata, ma qualora venga rimandato fsck, nella partizione, verrà rocreata"
<krabador> non ti ho imposto la cancellazione
<trimax99> krabador fra l'altro, ora che sulla sd non c'è più la cartella [lost+found[, gparted dice 400mb occupati (guarda lo screenshot). occupati da cosa?
<trimax99> krabador il journaling?
<krabador> trimax99, nelle ext parte dello spazio viene riservato per il recovery dei nodi
<krabador> perfettamente
<krabador> piu' è grande la partizione piu' spazio serve per tale operazione
<trimax99> krabador faccio una controprova, la riformatto fat32 così eliminiamo l'incognita della sd danneggiata (appena scartata...)
<trimax99> krabador formatta fat32, android dice che è a posto, ubuntu anche.....quindi la sd funziona....ora la riformatto ext4 da gparted e ti dico cosa....
<krabador> bene
<trimax99> krabador quindi, reinserita sd, aperto gparted, cancellato fat32 (click applica), creato ext4 primaria su tutto lo spazio (click applica), chiuso gparted, "rimuovi unità in sicurezza", rimosssa, reinserita dopo 10 secondi e il risultato è questo: https://imgur.com/lJv69TA
<krabador> trimax99, lost + found non ti deve preoccupare
<krabador> trimax99, l'hai montata, l'hai aperta, non ci sono problemi
<trimax99> krabador e qualcosa di illegibile no?
<krabador> o madonna...
<krabador> lost and found non ti servirà mai personalmente
<trimax99> krabador, ok la metto su android e se mi dice ancora "sd danneggiata"?
<krabador> è l'indicizzazione del recovery dei nodi
<krabador> trimax99, se ti dice sd danneggiata, la rom che stai usando non supporta ext4
<trimax99> krabador ICS 4.0.4 stock rom, sapevo che ext4 lo supporta.....
<jester-> formattarla da terminale o da gprated ?
<krabador> trimax99, non è detto
<trimax99> jester- https://imgur.com/Gu4KsZU
<krabador> ogni azienda builda android come vuole
<krabador> trimax99, allora, molto semplicemente , gparted ha funzionato, ubuntu anche, se la sd non fa quello che deve fare in android non è un problema di questo canale
<krabador> !chat | trimax99
<jester-> trimax99: se è roba droida casianta quanto e piu di linux vai te a capire
<trimax99> krabador ma perchè ubuntu deve trovare qualcosa di illeggibile in un fs formattato da lui stesso?
<ubot-it> trimax99: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> trimax99, non ci sono files li dentro
<krabador> in quale lingua te lo devo dire?
<krabador> sceglila , e lo faccio, ma non qui dentro
<krabador> in #ubuntu-it-chat
<trimax99> krabadro azz, e chi lo deve leggere il journaling se non ubuntu?
<krabador> ciao trimax99
<jester-> trimax99: di norma ext4 hd usb sd non ha mai mai dato problemi se ritieni sia un  bug segnalalo
<trimax99> krabador sai cosa mi dice nautilus se clicco proprietà sulla cartella [lost+found] nella partizione del mio hard disk?
<trimax99> krabador dice:"contenuto niente" non dice "qualcosa di illeggibile....ora ti posto tutti e due gli screenshot
<trimax99> krabador proprietà su [lost+found] dell'hard disk: https://imgur.com/KW4oVlY  ......proprietà su [lost+found] della sd appena formattatta da gparted: https://imgur.com/lJv69TAhttps://imgur.com/lJv69TAhttps://imgur.com/lJv69TA ......sono in topic ora?
<trimax99> krabador quindi?
<trimax99> krabador dici che "contenuto: illeggibile"=="contenuto: niente" ?
<krabador> trimax99, apri il terminale, manda sudo naudilus, va nella partizione, rifà la stessa cosa, e manda screenshot
<krabador> *sudo nautilus
<trimax99> krabador gksu nautilus?
<LostInMyHead> perchè sudo nautilus che problema ti da?
<trimax99> krabador stessa cosa, contenuto: illeggibile
<krabador> trimax99, manda screen
<trimax99> krabador non scusa, ho 3 nautilus aperti, sul nautilus root dice contenuto: niente....
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> ci vogliono i permessi di superuser per compiere operazioni su lost + found
<krabador> come leggerne proprietà
<trimax99> appunto cosa, io le partizioni dell'hard dsik non le navigo mica col nautilus "root"...lost+found dell'hard disk con nautilus NON root dice contenuto: niente.....
<trimax99> krabador perchè sulla sd con nautilus NON root deve dirmi contenuto illeggibile?
<krabador> trimax99, le partizioni di sistema sono user space, se montate in fstab
<krabador> cambia le impostazioni di montaggio delle sd, ed avrai la stessa cosa
<trimax99> krabador ok, se va bene così c'è poco da fare...grazie per la pazienza....
<krabador> trimax99, un conto è indagare sui criteri di montaggio delle parizioni
<krabador> un conto è credere che sia un problema
<trimax99> krabador ma finchè non lo so....
<trimax99> krabador bisogna che lo sappia....
<krabador> trimax99, bisogna che riscontri un probema
<krabador> problema
<krabador> non sprecare energie inutilmente
<jester-> offaiga, tutto sto casino e pio faceva da user?
<krabador> a meno che tu non voglia diventare un sistemista
<krabador> jester-, appunto
<trimax99> krabador no, il fatto è che è piena la rete che dice che ICS supporta ext4, per me profano lo davo per buono.....
<LostInMyHead> e sistemista fa rima con mosochista
<krabador> trimax99, non è una menzogna, ma ci sono molte variabili
<LostInMyHead> *masochista
<krabador> trimax99, tutte le aziende personalizzano molto l'android da mettere nei devices, spesso tolgono features ufficiali
<puccios> Ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 14.04, ho aggiunto una riga a /etc/fstab , al riavvio schermata nera, se entro da terminale, per recuperare la copia del vecchia fstab, mi dice filesystem in sola lettura. Come risolvo? grazie
<krabador> puccios, hai grub in avvio ?
<trimax99> krabador per la cronaca:
<trimax99> krabador PS: Ext4 needs an eMMC chip with a flash translation layer (usually done in hardware) that does wear-leveling, bad-block management, etc. Pure NAND must use an FS designed for pure flash devices like YAFFS2. Most newer devices have an eMMC with an FTL and will use Ext4.
<puccios> si al secondo riavvio è apparso
<krabador> puccios, allora, seleziona la seconda opzione dall'alto
<krabador> puccios, poi recovery
<trimax99> krabador Stack Exchange answer
<trimax99> krabador il supporto ext4 è a livello hardware
<puccios> ok krabador sono dentro recovery
<krabador> seleziona root
<puccios> ci sono krabador
<krabador> puccios, digita correttamente  mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> puccios, e invio
<puccios> fatto krabador
<krabador> puccios, hai un backup del fstab ?
<puccios> si
<ironman> Ciao
<krabador> !ciao | ironman
<ubot-it> ironman: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<trimax99> krabador ciao, grazie a tutti, buona serata
<puccios> ok krabador ora mi fa modificare
<krabador> trimax99, ciao
<krabador> bene , o sostituisci quello nuovo con quello vecchio, o modifichi quello vecchio
<krabador> puccios, puoi fare come ti pare
<ironman> ciao krabador
<ironman> un info
<puccios> grazie mille, krabador, ripartito tutto, gentilissimo, praticamente ho messo una dir inesistente come punto di mount in fstab
<krabador> chiedi
<ironman> il bot in cosa è scritto?
<krabador> puccios, perfetto
<puccios> e addirittura non parte neanche l'so?
<krabador> ironman, antiche pergamene ne custodiscono i segreti
<krabador> ironman, non se ne puo' proferire parola
<krabador> puccios, dipende dall'errore
<ironman> pergamene segrete, chi proferisce parola viene considerato come traditore...
<krabador> peggio , la maledizione che si abbatte su colui che viola i segreti del bot, è implacabile
<acer_> ciao a tutti!
<acer_> vorrei installare questa telecamera con xubuntu http://www.dbpowerofficial.com/outdoor-ip-camera/2014-new-dbpower-ip-camera-wireless-outdoor-waterproof-night-vision-ir-wifi-ddns.html
<acer_> è possibile farlo?
<acer2> ciao a tutti!
<acer2> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | acer2
<ubot-it> acer2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<acer2> ho un problema vorrei installare questa telecamera http://www.dbpowerofficial.com/outdoor-ip-camera/2014-new-dbpower-ip-camera-wireless-outdoor-waterproof-night-vision-ir-wifi-ddns.html
<acer2> ho xubuntu
<acer2> è possibile?
<krabador> acer2, che software sfrutta, tale telecamera?
<acer2> search tool
<Mikhusky> ragà chi sa installare un boot uefi?
<krabador> !uefi | Mikhusky
<ubot-it> Mikhusky: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> Mikhusky, scarica ubuntu 64 bit
<Mikhusky> già l ho installato
<Mikhusky> poi ho mia sorella voleva win 8 e ora non c'è verso di avviare Ubuntu
<krabador> Mikhusky, allora prova a ripristinare grub con il ripristino di grub della guida uefi
<Mikhusky> dove lo trovo?
<puccios> krabador: Inizialmente ho: /home/puccio/.cache/chromium con i permessi di default 700 appartenente a puccio:puccio, volevo montare tale directory col filesystem tmpfs, ed ho aggiunto su fstab la seguente riga: chromium-cache /home/puccio/.cache/chromium tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1700 0 0
<puccios> la domanda stupida è , come mai cambia proprietario al riavvio? diventando root:root ?
<krabador> Mikhusky, nella guida uefi,
<krabador> !uefi | Mikhusky
<ubot-it> Mikhusky: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acer2> krabador: hai idea se si può installare una ip cam?
<krabador> acer2, puoi linkare che software usa quella ip cam?
<acer2> http://www.dbpowerofficial.com/downloadable/download/sample/sample_id/11/
<acer2> utilizza search tool.exe per cercare/settare l'ip della telecamera
<krabador> acer2, su linux, se la ipcam è supportata si possono usare altri software
<krabador> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/xeoma/
<krabador> acer2, http://www.zoneminder.com/ù
<krabador> acer2, http://www.zoneminder.com/
<acer2> Credo che quei software sono per vedere cosa trasmettono un volta configurate
<acer2> io non riesco ad accedere al pannello di controllo per settargli l'ip...
<krabador> no per vedere cosa trasmettono un volta configurate
<krabador> sorry
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4532442
<krabador> acer2, http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/762058-how-to-operate-your-spycams-with-zoneminder-on-linux-part-1-
<krabador> sono spunti
<krabador> ma se adesso non ci sono utenti decisamente piu' esperti in questo campo, ti consiglio di tornare
<acer2> Grazie
<krabador> puccios, prova   tmpfs	/home/<USER>/.cache	tmpfs	noatime,nodev,nosuid,size=400M	0	0
<jester-> gigirock: ale ale aleee
<gigirock> sono un affezzionato utente da circa 10 anni..... e mi ritrovo tosto tosto a indicare ubuntu e i suoi sviluppatori quali colpevoli di cotanta mancanza
<gigirock> gentili avventori del canale e' con la mano sul cuore che mi accingo a segnalare che per almeno due webapp e' impossibile selezionare del testo per poi pastarlo in qualsivoglia altra applicazione
<gigirock> quali argomenti avete da ritrattare a Vostra discolpa ?
<jester-> gigirock: citofonare #ubuntu-dev
<jester-> gigirock: e la tua amica di fgfs?
<puccios> krabador dici che in quel modo mi rimane col giusto proprietario?
<krabador> puccios, prova a vedere che fa
<jester-> prova che ha provato anche in frate e dè rimasto molto contento
<puccios> si, adesso provo. .. pensavo anche che con mode=1777, se la cache raggiunge i 400MB , per colpa dello sticky bit, la cache rimarrà piena e chrome non fungerà piu?
<krabador> puccios, puoi cambiare quel quantitativo
<krabador> è solo esemplificativo
<krabador> puccios, puo' essere difficile in una sessione, comunque, raggiungere tale grandezza
<puccios> krabador:basta guardare 20 video su youtube e ci arrivi
<krabador> puccios, youtube si sovrascrive
<puccios> krabador: mi sfugge qualcosa allora, lo sticky bit, dice che chiunque puo scrivere nella cartella, ma nessuno puo cancellare, solo root. Chromium viene lanciato con own puccio:puccio , come fa a sovrascrivere?
<puccios> parlo nel caso in cui la riga di fstab sia questa --> prova   tmpfs /home/<USER>/.cache tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777,size=400M 0 0
<puccios> krabador: non so mi son spiegato bene. Potresti farmi un cenno?
<Ivano> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 col cavo si connette, come adeso, se lo stacc non va la wifi. Un aiuto? il "cono" è vuoto e non propone reti
<cristian_c> il cono
<cristian_c> Ivano, la 13.10 non è più supportata
<Ivano> non è supportata.... vuol dire che non posos usare la wifi?
<jester-> Ivano: non puoi aggiornare un tubo wifi compresa
<Ivano> ho cpaito male di sicuro
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Ivano
<jester-> è scaduta, i serveri sono off
<ubot-it> Ivano: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Ivano> ho aperto i due link ma mic aho capito
<Ivano> non funzionerà mai? o funzionerà? devo installarne un'altra versone?
<jester-> Ivano: c'è poco da capire, non è piu aggiornabile
<cristian_c> Ivano, è spiegato quanta vita hanno i vari ubuntu
<Ivano> ah e queindi cosa devo installare?
<jester-> Ivano: si 14.04 LTS o 14.10
<Ivano> ok, perfetto ....se installo queste dovrebbe funzionare...
<Ivano> domani lo faccio
<Ivano> grazie
<puccios> grazie come sempre per l'aiuto
<puccios> buona serata
<umpkket> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare gimp ma mi chiede di aprire un'applicazione e non so quale scegliere
<jester-> umpkket: installare come
<umpkket> download sul computer. premetto che non sono molto pratica di ubuntu, cmq sono andata sul sito di gimp, ho selezionato l'ultima versione e  schiacciando il pulsante "available on the software center" mi chiede di aprirlo con un'applicazione del mio computer
<umpkket> cosa seleziono o cosa sbaglio?
<jester-> umpkket: mano è tutto nei repo gia precotta
<jester-> umpkket: apri in terminale
<umpkket> oddio...cioè?
<jester-> umpkket: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<umpkket> quella delle varie applicazioni? sì
<jester-> umpkket: oppure apri software cneter
<jester-> umpkket: clicca sul logo in cima alla barra e nelle ricerca dash scrivi terminal
<umpkket> ah ok. avevo già aperto il software center
<jester-> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.10-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3209 kB, installed size 15024 kB
<jester-> umpkket: nel center fai ricerca gimp
<jester-> e lo installi da li, fa tutto da solo
<umpkket> ok. grazie infinite! ^_^
<jester-> umpkket: trovato?
<umpkket> sì, lo sto installando! :)
<jester-> ogghei
<umpkket> ultima domanda. photoshop va su ubuntu?
<jester-> umpkket: forse con ine
<jester-> wine
<jester-> umpkket: wine fa girare roba winzoz
<umpkket> cos'è wine? (chiedo scusa ma il computer è del mio moroso, non mio, ergo di ubuntu so molto poco)
<jester-> https://www.winehq.org/about/
<h_boyz> Buonasera, posso avere una delucidazione sul comando cp?
<umpkket> capito. grazie! ^_^ ciao a tutti e buonanotte!
<jester-> h_boyz: cp = copia
<jester-> !comandi ! h_boyz
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !comandi | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<h_boyz> jester-: Ti ringrazio, conosco la doc, ho anche cercato con "man", ma non riesco a fargli fare quello che voglio.
<h_boyz> jester-: dovresti solo dirmi se passo il comando giusto
<jester-> h_boyz: dipende dai path
<jester-> se il file da copiare è li dove stai col terminale dove lo devi copiare o spostare
<jester-> cp /dove/sta/sticazz.txt  /dove/copi/sticazz
<h_boyz> jester-: ho dato il comanto corretto come dici tu, ma vorrei aggiungere dei file ad una cartella esistente ma con nome diverso ovvero :
<h_boyz> jester-: cp -rivu cartella1/ cartella2/
<jester-> cp /dove/sta/sticazz.txt  /dove/copi/sticazzimod.txt
<h_boyz> jester-: ma anziche unirmele mi crea cartella 1 dentro a cartella2
<h_boyz> non capisco
<h_boyz> Scusa la rottura
<jester-> h_boyz: bè se copi una cartella la cartella copia
<jester-> che sia un file o cartella il principio quello è
<jester-> h_boyz: devi piare i file contenuti nella cartella nell'altra cartella
<h_boyz> jester-: esatto
<jester-> cp /dove/stannosticazzi/*  /dove/copi/
<jester-> * = tutto
<h_boyz> jester-: grazie, mi mancava *, ultima domanda niubba, basta un si o un no. ma -u non dovrebbe copiare solo i file nuovi senza sovrascrivere quelli presenti?
<jester-> h_boyz: man cp
<jester-> ci sono tante opzioni
<h_boyz> Ok, studio meglio, grazie infinite.
<h_boyz> Espongo un'altro problema, non da manuale, ho installato flash e java, su firefox funzione ma su chrome no, è giusto così o qualcosa è andato storto?
<h_boyz> Pardon, solo java non va in chrome
<jester-> h_boyz: stano dovrebbe andae anche in romo
<h_boyz> jester-: ho inziato ad avere il problema dopo aver testato plasma 5, sono tornato all'origine, ho rimosso tutto quello che riguardava java, anche i file e i link simbolici poi ho aggiunto i ppa di oracle e installato,
<h_boyz> Firefox è tornato a funzionare chrome no
<h_boyz> non vede il plugin
<h_boyz> almeno in about:plugins
<jester-> h_boyz: non uso crom, non so che dirti
<h_boyz> jester-: grazie lo stesso, anche io preferisco firefox, ma avendolo volevo farlo funzionare, a scopo didattico
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-29
<SCHON> buon giorno
<SCHON> trovo qualcuno in linea?
<sergiolly> Salve, ieri ho installato ubuntu facendo dual boot avendo gia windows 7 ma mi fa un errore: fail to idle Channel 0xcccc0000"
<eddigei_> buongiorno
<eddigei_> ho problemi con samba qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<nismo> buongiorno :)
<nismo> c'è qualche persona che mi aiuta?
<husqvarna> chi può aiutarmi?
<husqvarna> Ubuntu non si spegne
<cybernova> !dettagli | husqvarna
<ubot-it> husqvarna: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<husqvarna> quando provo a spegnere Ubuntu rimane con la scritta e i pallini che ruotano
<cneri76> buongiorno raga
<cneri76> continuo ad avere problemi con flash
<cneri76> un vostro collega mi ha suggerito di rimuovere tutti i browser
<cneri76> e installare solo google chrome
<cneri76> il problema non si risolve
<cneri76> viene una mascherina nera che dice ricaricare la pagina
<cneri76> cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema
<cneri76> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<krabador> con cosa?
<krabador> *per
<cneri76> a risolvere il problema con flash
<krabador> puoi notare che sono appena entrato
<krabador> se lo descrivessi , magari
<cneri76> un collega ieri mi ha suggerito di rimuovere tutti i browser è installare solo google chrome perche a flash integrato
<krabador> *ha
<cneri76> ma il problema non si e risolto come posso fare
<krabador> si, ma di che problema stai parlando? e 2.
<cneri76> e 2 di flash che mi appare una schermata nera
<krabador> cneri76, fai lo spiritoso?
<phonic> ciao a tutti, mi sapete dire se esiste un software per la virtualizzazione da far eseguire su ubuntu server? quindi senza interfaccia grafica
<krabador> qemu
<foxmix> istallato lubuntu 32 bit ,ma non mi fa vedere le cose sul mio lumia 620, devo scaricare qualche pacchetto?
<cristian_c> foxmix, probabilmente gMTP
<cristian_c> foxmix, ma controlla se il lumia ha l'opzione mass storage, anche se ne dubito
<foxmix> app. da scaricare sul lumia?
<cristian_c> foxmix, no
<cristian_c> dalle impostazioni del lumia
<cristian_c> foxmix, guarda le impostazioni di connessione usb
<foxmix> ok
<foxmix> gMTP pacchetto di drive per lubuntu?
<cristian_c> foxmix, è un'applicazione per consentire la comunicazione mtp tra i telefoni e il pc
<cristian_c> foxmix, ma io sulla 14.04 ho visualizzato un dispositivo mtp automaticamente
<cristian_c> quindi dovresti guardare
<cristian_c> foxmix, ha soltanto l'impostazione mtp disponibile?
<akis24> giorno
<foxmix> scusami ma non sono molto bravo col PC ,e pensavo di attaccare il lumia e vedere subito le inmagini e la musica del lumia
<cristian_c> foxmix, dipende da come hai impostato la connessione usb del lumia
<cristian_c> foxmix, a parte che su windows devi installare zune, che è tutt'altro che immediato
<foxmix> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<M_O> salve a tutti ho un compaq presario cq50...ho appena installato il sistema (ubuntu 12.04) e ho notato che si riscalda un po vicino al touchpad...cosa potrei fare per risolvere il problema?
<CMPQ> salve a tutti...ho un compaq presario cq50 e ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04...vorrei sapere se devo installare o no i driver della scheda video che mi suggerisce perchè scalda un po nella zona del touchpad...
<krabador> CMPQ, dipende dalla scheda video
<krabador> CMPQ, che scheda video è?
<CMPQ> krabador: della Nvidia
<h_boyz> Buongiorno, non riesco a regolare la luminosità sul portatile. (kubuntu 14.10)
<h_boyz> Grazie a tutti!
<krabador> CMPQ, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | CMPQ
<ubot-it> CMPQ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9300087/
<johack> salve a tutti!!! ho installato ubuntu, e oltre a unity ho installato la kde, e la xfce. Adesso al momento dell'inserimento della password ho la schermata di xfce, vorrei impostare quella classica di ubuntu, come posso procedere?
<krabador> h_boyz, sai leggere?
<CMPQ> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9300103/
<krabador> CMPQ, allora, si, software-properties-gtk , ed installa il driver proprietario testato
<krabador> CMPQ, lascialo fare, e riavvia
<h_boyz> krabador: scusa, ho letto video nel comando e credevo fosse per me la risposta, scuse anche per CMPQ
<h_boyz> Resto in attesa buono buono.
<CMPQ> krabador: non si trova in software-properties-gtk...in aggiornamento driver ne ho 4...quale potrei scegliere?
<jester-> CMPQ: sempre il testato
<johack> qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<jester-> johack: cambi la sessione alla fistra di login
<johack> questo succede appena accendo il pc!
<CMPQ> jester-: sono tutti testati non saprei veramente...scusate l'ignoranza
<tutuchiara> ragazzi ho un problema. vorrei resettare completamente ubuntu. sapevo che ciò si poteva fare con un'immagine iso del sistema ma poi??
<jester-> CMPQ: di solito il primo in lista riporta la dicitura testao o consigliato
<jester-> !ripristino | tutuchiara
<ubot-it> tutuchiara: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<CMPQ> jester-: ok grazie...provo subito
<tutuchiara> allora io possiedo la iso di emmabuntus. come faccio a creare una live usb?
<jester-> tutuchiara: emmabuntus  che è
<tutuchiara> http://emmabuntus.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page/it
<jester-> tutuchiara: non diamo assistenza su tarocchi, manco sappiamo cosa abbiano pacioccato
<jester-> !usb | tutuchiara
<ubot-it> tutuchiara: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> tutuchiara: siamo del parere che è sempre meglio roba doc che travestiti e trans
<tutuchiara> sai com'è con un windows 98.....
<h_boyz> Ripropongo il quesito: non riesco a regolare la luminosità sul portatile. (kubuntu 14.10), se devo attendere on è un problema, voglio solo sapere se mi potete dare una mano.
<jester-> tutuchiara: winz98 lol
<jester-> h_boyz: si puo ovviare con uno script o modificando un file oppure da terminale ma non non ho l'appunto, lunedi trovi glpiana che lo sa
<jester-> h_boyz: in pratica hai un pc poco linux digeribile
<h_boyz> jester-: ti ringrazio, do anche un informazione in più, i tasti fn funzionano e appare anche la percentuale a schermo, ma di fatto la luminosità non cambia
<h_boyz> jester-: strano, con le versioni precedenti non ho mai abvuto problemi
<jester-> h_boyz: che ubuntu hai
<h_boyz> jester-: kubuntu 14.10
<jester-> h_boyz: provato la 14.04?
<h_boyz> si, funzionavaa
<jester-> h_boyz: farei un controlla da live
<h_boyz> jester-: cambia tra le due?
<jester-> h_boyz: 14.04 è pure LTS
<h_boyz> jester-: ok, proverò da live
<h_boyz> jester-: grazie mille
<jester-> h_boyz: cambia poco o niente in pratica 14.04 ha il vantaggio che ha qualche anno di supporto anzichè sei mesi
<h_boyz> jester-: strano allora, provo con la live, magari è saltato qualcosa durante l'installazione
<jester-> anche
<h_boyz> jester-: grazie, ti faccio sapere
<jester-> ok
<davide1> raga non ci siete alla fiera dell'elttronica a parma
<chicco> ragazzi ho un problema vi chiedo aiuto
<cristian_c> !chat | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uzzi> se dal mio server dns ping google.com correttamente non capisco perchè da un pc che lo usa come server dns non si naviga
<cristian_c> !aiuto | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<chicco> ho appena assemblato un nuovo pc e infilando la pennetta avviabile con ubuntu 14.10 quando gli dico istalla ubunti mi fa unaserie di scritte e l'ultima dice  "VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0)"
<chicco> ho provato con verifca disco e mi fa lo stesso
<cristian_c> Uzzi, spiega meglio
<cristian_c> Uzzi, hai un dns server?
<cristian_c> chicco, invece in modalità live?
<chicco> ora sto facendo il memtest e lo sta facendo. provo col live appena finisce
<chicco> sono al44% avete la pazienza di aspettarmi? ci tengo a dire che è il mio primissimo approccio a ubuntu
<Uzzi> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Uzzi, quindi hai un server dns e una macchina client
<Uzzi> si
<cristian_c> Uzzi, quale problema hai sulla macchina client?
<Uzzi> client 172.16.1.3#38738: query (cache) 'ansa.it/A/IN' denied
<Uzzi> questo è il log del server sulla chiamata dal client
<Uzzi> mmm forse risolto
<Uzzi> ...questo ma altri ancora no ufff
<cristian_c> Uzzi, qual era il problema?
<Uzzi> allow-recursion { any; }; era in none
<cristian_c> Uzzi, di un file di configurazione del server?
<Uzzi> si esatto
<Guest2500> ciao! qualche virus deve essere entrato nella mia posta elettronica perché sta inviando mail con link dal mio indirizzo! come me ne sbarazzo?
<Guest2500> scusate devo aver sbagliato qualcosa. potete chiamarmi Nali
<cristian_c> Guest2500, non ho capito cosa c'entri ubuntu in tutto questo
<Guest2500> non ho un antivirus sul pc perché con ubuntu non ne ho bisogno ... o sbaglio? sono un'ignorante totale
<cristian_c> !antivirus | Guest2500
<ubot-it> Guest2500: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  Vedi anche:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> Guest2500, secondo link
<Guest2500> @ubot-it grazie
<mikeit> ciao ragazzi
<mikeit> ho un problema con update-alternatives update-alternatives error cannot stat file /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme Too many levels of symbolic links
<mikeit> ho provato ha creare il symlink manualmente e ecco il risultato
<Guest2500> @ubot-it mi consigli quindi di installare questo Clamav
<mikeit> non riesco a venirne a capo
<mikeit> se provo a disinstallare e reinstallare il tema di icone (il problema lo avuto con x-cursor-theme) mi da xcursor-themes: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<mikeit> c'è nessuno?
<johack> jester- puoi aiutarmi
<cristian_c> johack, scrivi il problema
<cristian_c> mikeit, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<genja22> ragazzi ho un problema,cerco di istallare ubuntu da dvd ma dopo aver cliccato su istalla ubuntu si blocca tutto e devo riavviare il pc POTETE AIUTARMII per favoreee
<mikeit> cristian_c, ci sei ancora?
<mikeit> cosa vuoi che ti posti?
<cristian_c> mikeit, update-alternatives ecc...
<cristian_c> mikeit, magari spiega cos'hai fatto
<mikeit> ora aspetta un momento riavvio perchè ho fatto un po di prove nel frattempo
<mikeit> cristian_c, eccomi
<mikeit> per esempio ti posto ......
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mikeit, i comandi che avevi digitato
<mikeit> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9302723/
<mikeit> il problema è questo, mi ha incasinato dpkg.....
<cristian_c> mikeit, come l'hai installato?
<mikeit> cristian_c, che cosa
<cristian_c> mikeit, quello che vorresti disinstallare
<it32> cristian_c puoi aiutarmi con l'audio?
<cristian_c> it32, se spieghi il problema...
<it32> ho sostituito la scheda video ati con una nvidia fatto ripartire il sistema ma non sento piu' l'audio
<mikeit> con un ppa
<cristian_c> mikeit, lol
<cristian_c> mikeit, e come volevi rimuoverlo?
<cristian_c> che poi installare un tema, tramite ppa... bah...
<cristian_c> it32, ah, ok, quindi pc desktop, giusto?
<it32> si
<cristian_c> it32, beh, vediamo
<cristian_c> it32, apri un terminale
<it32> vai
<mikeit> il problema è partito dal classico problema del cursore che quando lo cambi lo vedi solo in certe finestre e in altre no
<cristian_c> it32, che poi la nvidia ha uscita hdmi?
<it32> si
<cristian_c> mikeit, in che senso? Che c'entra col problema?
<it32> si ha hdmi
<cristian_c> it32, probabile che sia impostata l'hdmi invece della scheda audio interna, lol
<cristian_c> it32, per rendertene conto puoi anche collegare l'hdmi al televisore XD
<it32> non credo perche ho provato dai controlli sia una che l'altra e non va nessuna
<it32> e lontana la tv
<mikeit> cristian_c, quindi prima ho risolto con gksu gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme e Inherits=nome cursore
<cristian_c> it32, lol
<cristian_c> it32, comunque, apri alsamixer
<it32> fatto
<cristian_c> mikeit, hai aperto un file di testo e l'hai modificato, quindi?
<cristian_c> it32, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | it32
<ubot-it> it32: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikeit> e poi ho voluto strafare creando manualmente il symlink in update/alternatives in x-cursor-theme
<cristian_c> mikeit, ok, basta ripristinare
<cristian_c> se non hai fatto altro
<mikeit> cristian_c, e li poi quando è capitato di installare il primo paccheto ecco il risultato
<mikeit> che cosa ripristino
<cristian_c> mikeit, ripristina le modifiche che hai fatto
<cristian_c> visto che parli di due modifiche
<mikeit> e come
<cristian_c> una al file e una il collegamento simbolico
<cristian_c> mikeit, hai detto che hai creato un link simbolico
<mikeit> ho provato in mille modi
<mikeit> si
<cristian_c> loool
<cristian_c> mikeit, mille modi? O.i
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> mikeit, hai fatto altro?
<mikeit> il sistema di x-cursor-theme è un po piu complicato degli altri in update alternatives
<cristian_c> mikeit, io non ho capito cos'altro hai fatto
<cristian_c> se non ti spieghi, posso dirti soltanto di ripristinare l'installazione dell'os
<mikeit> esiste una libreria che sceglie la giusta dimensione dell'icona e il file eseguibile in /usr/bin o chi per lui non esiste credo
<cristian_c> mikeit, continui a non spiegare cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> al momento hai detto solo che hai creato un link simbolico e hai modificato un file
<cristian_c> altro non hai detto
<mikeit>  quindi prima ho risolto con gksu gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme e Inherits=nome cursore
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<mikeit>  creando manualmente il symlink in update/alternatives in x-cursor-theme
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<mikeit> allora se posso semplificare
<cristian_c> e poi?
<mikeit> una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di disinstallare i due pacchetti che mi dice che sono installati male
<mikeit> e non riesco a disinstallare
<mikeit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9302723/
<mikeit> cristian_c, riguardati questo
<mikeit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9302723/
<cristian_c> mikeit, io fossi in te annullerei le modifiche
<cristian_c> mikeit, ma se non dici cos'altro hai fatto, come si fa ad aiutarti efficacemente?
<cristian_c> mikeit, magari rispondi alle domande prima
<mikeit> non funziona
<mikeit> l'ho gia detto
<mikeit> ho creato il link symbolico  in /etc/update/alternatives
<mikeit> e ho
<mikeit> linkato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mikeit, ho fatto una domanda diversa
<cristian_c> a cui continui a non rispondere
<mikeit> cioè
<mikeit> cosa ho fatto dopo
<mikeit> per provare a risolvere
<cristian_c> mikeit, esatto
<cristian_c> mikeit, prima di provare a disinstallare, hai fatto qualcos'altro?
<mikeit> no niente ho riprovato a sistemare update altern.....   fondamentalmente riprovando manualmente a ricreare il solito file cioe linkare /usr/share/icons/nome-thema/index.theme o cursor.theme a etc/updae/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<mikeit> e poi a forzare la disintallazione dei pacchetti che mi dice che sono half-installed
<cristian_c> mikeit, in pratica hai rifatto le due cose
<mikeit> si
<cristian_c> mikeit, ma a parte quello, in che senso hai forzato?
<mikeit> sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<mikeit> sudo apt-get upgrade install -f
<mikeit> sudo dpkg --configure mbuntu-y-icons-v4
<cristian_c> mikeit, eh, questo non l'avevi detto
<mikeit> sudo dpkg --configure x-cursor-theme
<cristian_c> hai fatto un po' di casino
<mikeit> è
<cristian_c> !ripristino | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> mikeit, se avevi fatto solo la modifica e il link simbolico era più semplice
<cristian_c> risolvere
<cristian_c> mikeit, quando sei in difficoltà non fare cose a caso
<cristian_c> ma chiedi aiuto
<cristian_c> prima di fare danni
<michele993> ciao ragazzi
<michele993> ho scaricato questo programma https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/list come si installa?
<cristian_c> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele993> non esistono più i live wallapaper?
<cristian_c> michele993, è offtopic qui la domanda, si parla di supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<cristian_c> non dove trovare i wallpaper
<michele993> ok
<cristian_c> magari in #ubuntu-it-chat è più tranquillo
<mikeit> mi havete mollato come uno............ quando il gioco si fa duro ..........   paura èèèèèèèèè  ;-)
<cristian_c> mikeit, ?
<cristian_c> mikeit, ti ho detto cosa è meglio fare, non ha senso accanirsi se paciocchi con l'os fino a quel punto
<mikeit> non mi ricordo se ho mai ripristinato
<mikeit> e cosa ripristina
<mikeit> ripristina tutto?
<mikeit> il istema
<mikeit> s
<mikeit> comunque non è poi cosi pacioccato
<mikeit> ho fatto di peggio ;-)
<mikeit> grazie comunque per l'aiuto stavo scherzando
<cristian_c> mikeit, allora, funziona così
<cristian_c> mikeit, il ripristino fa tornare il sistema alle condizioni di fabbrica
<mikeit> si
<cristian_c> mikeit, è una specie di reset
<cristian_c> come si può vedere dalla guida
<mikeit> tò allora posso reinstalare
<mikeit> faccio prima
<cristian_c> tutto ciò che viene fatto dopo l'instalazione dell'os viene perso
<cristian_c> mikeit, ma attenzione
<cristian_c> mikeit, la home non la perdi
<mikeit> perchè
<chicco> raga ho provato anche con il live ma mi da lo stesso problema :-(
<cristian_c> i file dati e i documenti restano
<cristian_c> mikeit, c'è scritto, preservi soltanto la home
<mikeit> ha no quindi mi rimangono tutte le impostazioni
<cristian_c> mikeit, per il resto viene tutto reinstallato
<cristian_c> mikeit, le perdi le impostazioni post-installazione
<cristian_c> conservi solo i file personali
<mikeit> le impostazioni di che se poi rimuovo tutto comunque è gia un qualcosa
<mikeit> ok vi ringriazio molto è stato un piacere
<mikeit> cioè ti ringriazio molto
<cristian_c> mikeit, sistemi l'os in pratica
<cristian_c> rimuovendo tutti i casini
<cristian_c> anche se perdi le applicazioni che hai installato e le personalizzazioni
<mikeit> ok grazie alla prossima  (tu penserai speriamo di no!!!!!)
<cristian_c> mikeit, alla prossima
<cristian_c> :)
<mikeit> cia
<cristian_c> chicco, di quale problema parli?
<chicco> mi da questo errore "VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0)"
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<cristian_c> chicco, in  quale punto ottieni errore?
<cristian_c> fin dove arrivi?
<chicco> ciao cristian
<chicco> allora, arrivo fino al menu dove mi chiede live oppure istalla oppure testmemoria oppure controlla disco
<chicco> l'unico che mi fa è il test memoria
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, è come se tu avessi problemi di disco, ma è strano
<cristian_c> aspetta un attimo
<chicco> ti spiego: il pc l'ho appena assemblato
<cristian_c> chicco, sembra un kernel-panic
<chicco> ho messo una ssd soltanto, nuova nuova appena tolta dalla scatola
<chicco> può essere questo?
<chicco> infatti mi dice kernel-panic
<cristian_c> chicco, 14.04?
<chicco> no 14.10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/399071/kernel-panic-on-boot-up-with-13-10-live-usb
<cristian_c> chicco, con dvd?
<chicco> non so devo scaricarlo di nuovo e provare su dvd
<chicco> faccio cosi?
<cristian_c> chicco, quindi è usb?
<chicco> si è una usb da 2 gb
<cristian_c> chicco, 32 o 64 bit di ubuntu?
<chicco> 64
<cristian_c> e ubuntu con unity o una derivata ufficiale come xubuntu o lubuntu?
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<cristian_c> chicco, il pc che caratteristiche ha?
<cristian_c> chicco, come hai formattato la usb?
<chicco> il pc è un amd a8 5600 8gb di ram
<chicco> non mi ricordo come l'ho formattata la usb...
<cristian_c> chicco, forse è quello il problema
<cristian_c> chicco, va formattata in fat32
<cristian_c> chicco, controlla quella pendrive
<chicco> ok la prendo subito
<chicco> è fat32
<chicco> ho scaricato la ubuntu 14.10 a 64bit per desktop
<cristian_c> chicco, uhm
<cristian_c> chicco, l'hai visto da windows?
<chicco> si
<cristian_c> chicco, mi è venuto un dubbio
<cristian_c> chicco, come hai lanciato la usb
<chicco> dimmi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> chicco, nel senso, come hai avviato il tutto?
<chicco> sono andato nel bios e ho messo partenza da usb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi non wubi
<chicco> non so nemmeno cosa sia wubi
<chicco> :-)
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, forse trovato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=473336
<cristian_c> chicco, meglio che non lo sai, wubi porta rogne e basta XD
<cristian_c> chicco, nel topic sul forum dicono che risolvono premendo shift quando appare il messaggio di errore
<chicco> ho provato!
<chicco> ma non funzia
<chicco> cambia la grafica
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chicco> faccio una foto dal cellulare?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<chicco> ok dammi un secondo
<chicco> cristian http://imgur.com/5EjrPZj
<roby60> buona sera
<keyfound> salve
<roby60> posso chiedere una domanda tecnica?
<keyfound> prego
<roby60> è da qualche giorno che non funziona raireplay
<cristian_c> chicco, hai detto che è cambiata
<roby60> cosa può essere successo?
<cristian_c> chicco, ma io vedo la schermata di cui parlavi prima
<cristian_c> <chicco> cambia la grafica
<chicco> non era questa la foto che intendevi?
<roby60> nessuno risp?
<keyfound> qual'è la domanda tecnica?
<roby60> come faccio a farlo funzionare?
<roby60> andava fino a qlc gg fa
<cristian_c> chicco, quella dopo aver premuto shift
<keyfound> raireplay niente...al massimo aireplay-ng
<chicco> ok
<chicco> sep remo shift mi chiede la lingua e poi ho il menu con installa, prova live controlla disco... è una schermata sul violetto
<chicco> se non premo shift va direttamente alla schermata che ho postato
<roby60> con aireplay-ng riesco a vedere i programmi passati della RAI?
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, io quella intendo
<cristian_c> chicco, scegli prova live
<keyfound> no prova a seguire questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=442972&start=3340#p4381387
<chicco> per prova live intendi "prova ubuntu senza istallarlo"?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<cristian_c> <chicco> sep remo shift mi chiede la lingua e poi ho il menu con installa, prova live controlla disco... è una schermata sul violetto
<cristian_c> chicco, sei tu che l'hai scritto
<roby60> grazie! provo....
<chicco> non va, mi da quell'errore
<chicco> si mi è venuto il dubbio
<keyfound> prego...
<cristian_c> chicco, quella schermata te la dava prima
<cristian_c> chicco, hai detto che è scomparsa premendo shift
<chicco> ho fatto diversa prove dal bios. se metto UEFI USB la schermata è nera con il menu ed il solito errore se vado avanti
<chicco> se invece metto USB (parlo come boot) togliendo UEFI se premo shift ho la schermata in violetto,
<chicco> cristian è più chiara la questione?
<chiccoeroio> cristian
<chiccoeroio> raga qualcuno c'è?
<roby60> come si aprono i tar.bz2?
<roby60> mi sa che ricarico windows.....
<azimof> bonsoir
<azimof> sto cercando di compilare il kernel nuovo usando ubuntu, ho configurato il tutto con make menuconfig
<azimof> ora mi consigliate di eseguire un make dep, un make deb-pkg o un make install?
<azimof> cosa è più congeniale a ubuntu?
<azimof> c'è nessuno?
<azimof> !kernel build
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kernel build'
<azimof> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<azimof> !make
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'make'
<jester-> !kernel | azimof
<ubot-it> azimof: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<ShlomoNewman> salve come posso avere dei launcher in ubuntu 14.10
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: cioè?
<ShlomoNewman> sono principiante come posso avere la possibilità di creare dei lanciatori per dei siti web in modo da tanere organizzato il lavoro sul desktop?
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: che grafica usi
<ShlomoNewman> non lo so potresti guidarmi per saperlo dal terminale? che comando devo scrivere ?
<jester-> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ShlomoNewman> mi ha risposto UBUNTU
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: allora hai unity, puoi fare una cosa
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: va in /usr/local/share/application copi un file sul desktop poi lo modifichi cambiando il comando
<jester-> oppure cliccando destro proprietà
<erarius> ciao a tutti!
<erarius> avrei bissogno di un aiutino!
<jester-> erarius: dica
<ShlomoNewman> in share non trovo application
<jester->  /usr/local/share/application
<erarius> ho ubuntu installato sulportatile come unico sistema operativo e per motivi di lavoro devo installare winzozz 7
<jester-> erarius: come si messo con le partizioni
<ShlomoNewman> sono sicuro non c'è application. Forse ho installato male ubuntu
<erarius> mmm asp controllo ma di asp controllo
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: eppure in usr poi local poi share applications c'è
<jester-> con dentro tutti i launcher
<ShlomoNewman> da me c'e ca-certificates, emacs, fonts, ma, sgml e xml non c'è application
<erarius> ok ci sono spazio in abbondanza
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: locate nautilus.desktop
<ShlomoNewman> devo scriverlo nel terminal?
<jester-> erarius: apri gparted, fai un shot al desktop con tasto stamp e postalo
<jester-> !image | erarius
<ubot-it> erarius: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: yess
<erarius> http://imgur.com/u9dcdeA
<jester-> erarius: cosa hai in sda2, sda5 presumo sia la home criptata
<erarius> sarà!!!
<jester-> erarius: se non lo sai tu
<jester-> come mai boot separata?
<jester-> erarius: pc con uefi?
<ShlomoNewman> ho mancato una riga: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/wallch:wallch-nautilus.desktop
<erarius> ESATTO SI CON UEFI
<erarius> scusa il maiuscolo
<erarius> sò solo che aveva il 7 preistallato..
<erarius> e poi gli ho mollato su ubuntu
<jester-> erarius: mi sa che viene un casino, winz vuole la prima partizione di boot in ntfs
<erarius> caspita...
<erarius> che mi conviene fare?
<jester-> erarius: se la sda2 + il sistema hai 465 bg quando ne basterbbero 20 esagerno
<erarius> macchina virtuale manco morto
<jester-> esagerando
<erarius> io vorrei mettere il winzoz7 e poi ubuntu affianco!
<jester-> erarius: mount e metti riposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> erarius: winz va sempre sulla prima partizione
<erarius> quindi che fare? passo passo please!
<jester-> ho visto male
<jester-> erarius: vedo solo sda5 e mi sa che hai tutto li dentro e pure criptato
<jester-> erarius: la via migliore, scondo me, sarebbe ce ti fai il backup sei dati, rasi tutto
<jester-> ti fai una prima partizione di qunto ti serve per winz
<erarius> backup ftt
<jester-> installi winzoz e poi sullo spazio libero non allocato installi ubuntu
<jester-> si consiglia di evitare di criptare
<erarius> hai ragione jester :D
<jester-> erarius: o partizioni e fai una bella home separata
<jester-> peirma winz che oenserà lui a fare la boot
<jester-> poi sullo sapzio libero dal live
<jester-> 20 gb per / il resto a home
<jester-> andrai in altro
<jester-> selezioni la 2o gb modifica
<jester-> usare ext4  montare ocme 7 formattare
<jester-> la grossa usare ext4 montare come /home  forattare
<jester-> capita che reinstalli il sistema farai romattare la / e non la /home
<jester-> ricordando di dare lo stesso nick
<jester-> erarius: cosi fai un lavoro pulito e definitivo
<jester-> erarius: alternativa se non hai in pc rincoglionito e con un po di ram virtulizi winz
<erarius> qnd ricapitolando mettendo apposto da gparted tutto poi installo winzoz da cd
<jester-> erarius: ce mi  pare un'ottimo soluzione
<erarius> quoto grande jester +++++
<jester-> erarius: scaricati vmweare player, è free, quando chiede la key batti enter, poi intalli winz
<jester-> è come averlo sul disco
<jester-> col vantaggio che llo apri senza riavviare e passi dati da linux a winz
<erarius> solo nn vorrei che non mi avvia il cd da boot
<erarius> grz x il consiglio!
<jester-> erarius: nel setup della macchina creata dovrebbe essere a default il cdd
<jester-> come avvii la macchina procede
<jester-> poi installi i tolls e se a posto
<jester-> tools
<jester-> c'è anche vbox ma secondo me vmware player è migliore
<jester-> lo spazio ice l'hai
<erarius> ok jester mille grazie i <3 ubuntu!!!
<erarius> e tutta la  comunity!
<erarius> ciao a tutti!!!!!
<ShlomoNewman> jester ci sei ?
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: eh
<ShlomoNewman> ti avevo scritto la risposta del terminale al tuo comando
<ShlomoNewman> cosa devo fare adesso?
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: vedi in  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<ShlomoNewman> in share non c'è app-install/desktop/
<jester-> uar-->share
<jester-> usr
<jester-> ShlomoNewman: guarda bene che c'è
<jester->  urr-->share>application-install
<jester-> app-install
<ShlomoNewman> si c'è
<ShlomoNewman> c'è anche desktop che ho aperto
<jester-> copia un launcer sul desktop e lo modifichi
<ShlomoNewman> launchpad va bene?
<ShlomoNewman> lanciatore di Freespace 2?
<jester-> qualsiasi po cambi nome a appliazione
<jester-> anche icona è cambiabile
<ShlomoNewman> grazie, spero di riuscire. Buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-30
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) ieri sera ho installato Ubuntu. Questa mattina volevo sistemare un po' di cose e la prima che mi è saltata all'occhio è il surriscaldamento della parte posteriore dove risiede RAM e processore. Ho girato in internet e ho trovato persone che dicono ognuna una cosa differente. Qualche consiglio o aiuto ?
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) ieri sera ho installato Ubuntu. Questa mattina volevo sistemare un po' di cose e la prima che mi è saltata all'occhio è il surriscaldamento della parte posteriore dove risiede RAM e processore. Ho girato in internet e ho trovato persone che dicono ognuna una cosa differente. Qualche consiglio o aiuto ?
<gigirock> volevo segnalare che i link per irc non funzionano da win7 iexplorer 11
<gigirock> utente in panne con ubu arriva qui: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ da un comune win7 e con iexplorer 11 preme su "supporto tecnico" e non succede nulla....probabilmente per problemi con kwirc versione web
<cneri76> buongiorno ragazzi il mio problema di flash non si è ancora risolto come faccio?
<cneri76> ho bisogno di aiuto grazie
<gigirock> cneri76: riesponi il problema
<cneri76> allora io da tempo ho un problema con flash che non mi riesce risolver le ho provatr tutte
<gigirock> cneri76: problema che non vedi i filmati flash sul web ?
<cneri76> adesso dove posso mandare la schermata che mi appare così capite meglio esatto anche filmati youtube e non solo
<gigirock> img.ur cneri76
<cneri76> quale e il link esatto
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/ cneri76
<cneri76> Ecco quello fastidioso che mi appare  http://imgur.com/MQqf2vQ  cosa devo fare io ?
<cneri76> forse è meglio formattare e poi reinstallare ?
<gigirock> dai cneri76 che drastico... allora cneri76 mi dici che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<ExPBoy> e magari anche le carattreristiche del pc
<gigirock> e pure la versione di flashplugin
<cneri76> 14.10
<gigirock> cneri76: 32 o 64 bit ?
<cneri76> 32 bit
<cneri76> 4 gb ram
<ExPBoy> processore?
<cneri76> flash non so ho installato direttamente google chrome
<cneri76> cmq con tutti i browser mi viene questa schermata  http://imgur.com/MQqf2vQ
<gigirock> cneri76: a seconda del processore che hai va installato un plugin o uno diverso... che processore hai ?
<cneri76> non ricordo come posso vederlo?
<gigirock> cat /proc/cpuinfo cneri76
<cneri76> dove posto il risultato?
<gigirock> !paste | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<cneri76> ecco le info del mio pc  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9312707/
<cneri76> che flash metto cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> cneri76: ma tu hai provato solo da chrome o anche da firefox ?
<cneri76> tutti i browser anche firefox
<cneri76> cosa devo fare
<gigirock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191493 cneri76 prova a seguire questa guida...  installi un flashplugin 'di terze parti'
<cneri76> non copisco niente
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable cneri76
<gigirock> cneri76: dal terminale
<cneri76> ok bravo guidami passo passo grazie....,
<cneri76> comincio
<b00k3r> giorno
<cneri76> primo comando ecco il rirusultato   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9312968/
<cneri76> cosa faccio adesso?
<gigirock> sudo apt-get update cneri76
<cneri76> fatto poi cosa Faccio?
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight-multi cneri76
<gigirock> se ti chiede dell'installazione dei font devi premere tab cneri76
<cneri76> comando eseguito ecco risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9313169/
<cneri76> cosa faccio
<gigirock> 4 sudo pipelight-plugin --update | cneri76
<gigirock> cneri76: sudo pipelight-plugin --enable flash ma questo dovresti eseguirlo con il borwser chiuso..... poi riavvia il firefox e chrome e vediamo cosa e' cambiato
<gigirock> cneri76: devo andare....che la Forza sia con te
<Enry__> Ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 e il mouse va a scatti (si vede a volte la scia altre no)
<Enry__> ed è ingestibile
<Enry__> ora sono su windows e nn succede
<Enry__> DEvo chiedere una cosa
<Enry__> Ora ono su windows ed è tutto a posto ma su ubuntu(appena installato) il mio puntatore del mouse va a scatti e si vede la scia ma a volte va anche bene.Questo è molto fastidioso come facccio
<Enry__> aiutatemi x favore io nn me ne intendo tanto
<Enry__> dai
<pollux9898> Salve
<pollux9898> vorrei chiedervi una cosa
<inuyasha89> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con linux server 14.04 LTS non mi funziona sul server hp proliant DL320e gen8 v2 , dopo averlo installato il sistema operativo non parte
<inuyasha89> cosa devo fare?
<pollux9898> Io invece dopo aver installato ubuntu su virtual box riavvio il pc ma il sistema operativo linux non mi funziona
<krabador> pollux9898, chiedi in #vbox
<krabador> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
<krabador> inuyasha89, cosa fa di preciso al boot?
<inuyasha89> in pratica, una volta finito di installare, quando si riavvia, riparte tutta la configurazione iniziale e dopo aver disattivato l'avvio boot da cd rom
<inuyasha89> dice no system disk or disk error
<inuyasha89> quindi non parte il sistema operativo, è come se non ci fosse o ci fosse un errore
<krabador> inuyasha89 , sicuro di aver installato correttamente il boot loader?
<inuyasha89> Durante l'installazione, non credo di aver sbagliato, ho attivato il boot da Bios, e poi ha letto il cd tranquillamente
<inuyasha89> dici che devo provare a reinstallarlo?
<krabador> si , ma il bootloader
<krabador> GRUB
<inuyasha89> che cosa è ?
<krabador> l'hai installato correttamente nella fase di installazione
<krabador> che ci devi fare con Ubuntu server?
<inuyasha89> Devo usarlo per utilizzare il mio server proliant ecc...
<krabador> !grub | inuyasha89
<ubot-it> inuyasha89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<inuyasha89> ah okey, quindi devo reinstallare tutto mettendo a posto questo grub?
<krabador> mettere s posto GRUB non è reinstallare tutti
<krabador> tutto
<pollux9898> Ho installato ubuntu su virtual box ma quando mi dice di riavviare il pc c'è ancora il vecchio sistema operativo
<krabador> ma solo il bootloader , che probabilmente non hai installato correttamente  inuyasha89
<inuyasha89> ah ho capito quindi devo solo mettere a posto questo questo boot loader, ho capito
<inuyasha89> okey ci provo e spero di risolvere ti ringrazio, a presto ciao ciao
<krabador> ciao
<pollux9898> I installed ubuntu on virtual box but when he tells me to restart the PC is still the old operating system
<krabador> pollux9898 , per favore
<pollux9898> puoi aiutarmi?
<krabador> non è divertente , qui si supportano installazioni reali, per virtualbox segui la loro documentazione e consulta le loro risorse
<pollux9898> sono nuovo, non so bene come funziona
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<antoct82> salve ,vorrei istallare lubuntu sul mio asus eeepc x101ch.l'istallazione ,tramite usb è semplice ma nell'ultimo passaggio dove mi chiede di affiancare windows a ubuntu ,il pc si riavvia ritornando automaticamente su windows,rendendo cosi impossibile l'istallazione!potreste aiutarmi?grazie.
<jester-> antoct82: pare che non ci siano le condizioni di partizionamento per ridurre winz e creare una partizione per ubuntu
<jester-> antoct82: di solito gli eeepc hanno una partizione dati sui 60 gb. usa quella se c'è
<samuele79> buonasera a tutti
<samuele79> ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio portatile
<samuele79> buonasera
<samuele79> ho necessità di supporto per capire perche non riesco a vede le periferiche collegato su un hub-usb
<aycan> Buongiorno, da una settimana sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma non riesco:
<aycan> 1.  pc desktop dell intel cor2 duo , scheda video nvidia nview desktop, 186Ghz, 1.00 GB RAM . sistema operativo xp.
<aycan> 2. Preparo il live cd 32bit, inserisco nel pc  non parte dando il seguente messaggio: gfxboot.c32: not aCOM32R image, di conseguenza  digito il comando "live install" e premo invio , a questo punto si vede la scritta ubuntu al centro dello schermo fuxia e rimane per circa 20 minuti   poi una schermata nera clicco su ctrl+alt+f1 e vedo  un schermo n
<aycan> ero con il seguente messaggio:
<aycan>  [2432.084009] nouveau E[Xorg[5699]] failed to idle channel 0xccc000 [xorg[5699]
<aycan> e cosi va all'infinito .
<aycan> potete aiutarmi?
<aycan> cosa devo fare?
<step> salve
<step> non riesco a masterizzare la iso di ubuntu
<step> ho scaricato l'ultima versione ma sembrerebbe che si possa installare solamente da windows?!?
<krabador> !iso | step
<ubot-it> step: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<step> gia fatto mi dice che il file non va bene
<Fabrizio122> Ciao a tutti
<Fabrizio122> Ho un problema, su ubuntu il boot all' avvio dove prima appare il logo e carica non è visibile
<cneri76> buona sera dopo vari tentativi suggeriti dal supporto tecnico di ubuntu non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di flash anche rimuovendo tutti i browser e plugin di falsh
<krabador> cneri76, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> sempre pastebin, puoi anche mettere entrambi i risultati nello stesso pastebin
<cneri76> mi appare sempre questa schermata noiosa   mgur.com/MFh3Ho7
<cneri76> http://imgur.com/MFh3Ho7
<cneri76> i due comandi eseguiti ecco entrambi i risultati  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9319862/ ora cosa faccio?
<cneri76> penso che forse la soluzione pulita e migliore sarebbe quella di reinstallare nuovamente la ubuntu 14.10 senza perdere i file di configurazione
<cneri76> ma non saprei come fare tutto questo sono nuovo del mondo linux sto imparando pian piano da solo
<cneri76> chi mi aiuta a risolvere il problema di Flash noiosissimo
<krabador> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<cneri76> ok asp
<cneri76> comando eseguito  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9320036/
<cneri76> e ora che faccio?
<krabador> se è vero , il risultato del comando , non hai niente di flash, nel sistema
<krabador> cneri76, che browser stai usando adesso?
<krabador> l'ultimo rimasto , intendo , visto che ha dietto di averli disinstallati
<cneri76> vi ricordo che  dopo vari tentativi suggeriti dal supporto tecnico di ubuntu non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di flash anche rimuovendo tutti i browser e plugin di falsh
<cneri76> come no io come browser uso google chrome e firefox
<cneri76> adesso sto usando google crome
<krabador> ti ricordo che nessuno è responsabile dello stato delle macchine degli utenti che entrano qui, e quando parli con qualcuno , non è responsabile di quello che hanno detto altri e di come l'utente possa aver eseguito o meno comandi suggeriti
<krabador> in chrome, digita chrome://plugins/
<krabador> in chrome, digita chrome://plugins
<krabador> fa una schermata della parte inerente al flashplayer
<cneri76> il problema e che flash mi va in crash qualsiasi browser io voglia usare
<cneri76> ok asp
<cneri76> ecco la schermata di chrome plugins   mgur.com/3dPubwY
<cneri76> scusa ecco la schermata di chrome plugins  http://imgur.com/3dPubwY
<cneri76> adesso che faccio?
<krabador> cneri76, chiudi chrome, apri il terminale, manda google-chrome-stable
<cneri76> il problema e che funziona per un pò e poi flash mi va in crash con la classica schermata che ormai tutti conosciamo credo
<krabador> va in siti con oggetti in flash
<krabador> e vedi cosa appare nel terminale
<cneri76> poi come verifico se funziona correttamente? nel caso dovrò sempre lanciarlo da terminale?
<cneri76> nel caso funzioni
<krabador> cneri76, mandarlo da terminale, è esattamente identico a mandarlo da icona
<krabador> riavvio
<cneri76> ok asp provo
<cneri76> ma come lo mando da terminale?
<cneri76> ho lanciato google chrome stable da terminale flash mi va in crash dopo un po e il terminale scrive così http://paste.ubuntu.com/9320627/
<cneri76> dopo tentivo fatto con supporto tecnico ubuntu ancora problema flash non risolto
<cneri76> cosa devo fare
<cneri76> secondo me la soluzione migliore e pulita sarebbe una nuova installazione di ubuntu 14.10 senza perdere le varie configurazioni account di posta elettronica ecc ecc qualcuna sa spiegarmi correttamente passo passo come fare io pense che il probma di flash solo così lo risolverei credo
<cneri76> voi che ne pensate
<cneri76> ho lanciato google chrome stable da terminale flash mi va in crash dopo un po e il terminale scrive così http://paste.ubuntu.com/9320627/
<cneri76> che devo fare?
<krabador> cneri76, allora?
<cneri76> non so piu come risolvere la cosa.
<cneri76> come si riformatta tutto mantenendo le configurazione?
<krabador> cneri76, hai aperto chrome da terminale, e visualizzato cosa appare quando flash crasha?
<cneri76> si eccolo asp
<gigirock> eccomi.... risolvo problemi
<krabador> gigirock, benvenuto
<gigirock> !ciao | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cneri76> ecco cosa visualizzo nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/9320627/ comunque flash va in crash anche così
<cneri76> cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> ciao cneri76 ma che sk grafica hai ?
<krabador> cneri76, ti avevo detto di mandare chrome da terminale per visualizzare messaggi , non perchè sarebbe stata la soluzione al problema
<krabador> evitiamo fraintendimenti
<cneri76> ok eccolo il risultato da terminale  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9320627/ cosa posso fare per risolvere questo fastidioso problema con flash adesso?
<gigirock> krabador, ieri abbiamo installato il pepper plugin per vedere i flash nel browser
<gigirock> cneri76, ma da terminale hai dato --enable-flash ?
<krabador> gigirock, l'utente dovrebbe elencare dettagliatamente tutte le procedure consigliategli in giorni
<cneri76> si ma dopo un po flash va in crosh
<gigirock> krabador, a questo punto saranno i driver grafici ?
<krabador> possibile, l'utente har x600
<krabador> *radeon x600 , supportata solo dagli open
<cneri76> ragazzi enable-flash mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> cneri76: infatti non esiste
<krabador> cneri76, di nuovo, per favore, dpkg -l | grep flash
<gigirock> mmh aspe
<jester-> la storia infinita 2
<cneri76> gia fatta sto comando evitiamo prese in giro per favore
<jester-> cneri76: è  una settimana
<jester-> cneri76: rifai il comando e fa vedere la risposta
<cneri76> ok asp
<jester-> cneri76: è un comando di controllo, non ha nessun effetto di nessun genere
<cneri76> infatti vedo
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> cneri76, se avessimo accesso al tuo pc daremmo quei comandi per capire cosa sta dentro al pc....
<jester-> gigirock: una camionata di ppa e il resto peggio che l'inter
<gigirock> jester-, flash e java sono stati inventati per far aggiornare i pc
<jester-> gigirock: ce l'ha sse2
<gigirock> si ma e' un pentium 4 3.2 ghz dual core
<cneri76> che pagina vedete cono ci siamo capiti fash va in crash ormai tutti conasciamo la classi schemata uffa no
<jester-> gigirock: finto dualcore
<jester-> cneri76: se ci dai il link alla pagina
<gigirock> cneri76, no ti abbiamo detto che vogliamo vedere il risultato di dpkg -l | grep flash
<cneri76> ma non ce link di pagina lo fa con tutti ivideo di youtube e giochi facebook
<jester-> cneri76: facile che il problema sia il procio troppo nuovo
<jester-> cneri76: come non c'è il link, nonc'è la barra indirizzi?
<jester-> che minghia di sistema hai
<cneri76> aspettate forse non mi sono spiegato rispondete alle mi domande ok?
<cneri76> 1) io ho ubuntu 14.10 ok?
<gigirock> si
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash , mostra il risultato
<krabador> per favore
<neomaxer> salve a tutti domanda rapidissima
<neomaxer> è più leggero lubuntu o xubuntu?
<neomaxer> deve essere installato in una macchina virtuale
<krabador> perchè, hai scommesso
<krabador> lubuntu, è la *buntu piu' leggera
<gigirock> neomaxer, xubuntu ma poi non lamentarti che non ha niente
<neomaxer> mi servono solo due programmi nimvare e komodo per programmare
<cneri76> flash mi va in crash con tutti i video di youtube dopo un po e con i tutti i giochi di facebook ok?
<jester-> neomaxer: quanta ram ha il pc che ospita in virtuale
<neomaxer> e poi no e per me io ho ubuntu gnome che è una bombaaa
<neomaxer> 4gb
<krabador> neomaxer, lubuntu, è la *buntu piu' leggera
<neomaxer> il fatto che vuole tenere da parte meno gb possibili
<jester-> eh e se poi vanno a male?
<neomaxer> mi hanno appena detto l'inverso
<gigirock> cneri76, non abbiamo una risposta in una riga per te dobbiamo procedere per tentativi
<neomaxer> che è xubuntu
<krabador> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep flash , mostra il risultato
<jester-> cneri76: se non collabori ti terrai i crash
<krabador> neomaxer, gigirock si sbaglia
<neomaxer> guerra guerraaaaaa
<gigirock> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/pepper-flash-alternative-to-adobe-flash.html | cneri76
<neomaxer> looll. guindi lubuntu
<jester-> cneri76: lo sai che hai un P4?
<krabador> !chat | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> gigirock, niente del genere, pepperflash è nei repositories, si puo' installare ed usare da chromium
<gigirock> cneri76, lo so che non leggerai mai la pagina che ti ho linkato ma quella pare essere l'unica soluzione al tuo problema
<neomaxer> quindi vada per lubuntu.. grazie
<jester-> cneri76: krabador ha pure il flash vecchio no sse2 ma se fai cosi è tempo perso
<cneri76> io colllaboro ma voi de supporto tecnico no copite o no volete capire il problema
<krabador> cneri76, non sei italiano, vero?
<gigirock> !senti | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<krabador> cneri76, dpkg -l | grep flash , mostra il risultato
<jester-> cneri76: il problema è che hai un P4 15 anni vecchio circa, e laretrocompatibilità non infinita, la fiat i ricambi per balilla e topolino no li fa piu da un bel po, si sta cercando di ovviare ma vai per i cazzi tuoi i cie dai purte dei colgioni
<jester-> ciglioni
<cneri76> dimmi il comando
<gigirock> krabador, ma la guida dice che al termine dell'installazione il plugin adobe originale va eliminato
<jester-> rileggi sopra che scrivere le stesse cose 4 volte è fastidioso
<gigirock> cneri76, no ti abbiamo detto che vogliamo vedere il risultato di dpkg -l | grep flash
<cneri76> ok fatto... poi
<krabador> pastebin del risultato qui
<gigirock> !paste | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cneri76> comando eseguito ecco risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321534/
<cneri76> poi?
<jester-> cneri76: non hai nessun flash installato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> cneri76, spetta
<krabador> aspetta un attimo
<krabador> cneri76, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin
<krabador> sempre pastebin poi
<cneri76> fermi un vostro amico del supporto tecnico mi ha detto di installare crome che il flash integrato.... vi risulta a voi lo sapevate?
<LostInMyHead> perfetto... dai il comando segnato e poi pasta il risultato che vediamo
<krabador> cneri76, te l'ho detto anch'io qualche giorno fa
<cneri76> bravo allora non vedrai nessun flash se e integrato giusto?
<krabador> cneri76, cerca di non cercare di capire cosa sto cercando di fare
<krabador> sta al tuo posto
<krabador> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin
<cneri76> sai dove mi risulta flash plugin?
<jester-> krabador: manda l'apice appa fine
<jester-> alla
<krabador> cneri76, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin'
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin'
<krabador> cneri76, posso capire quanto tu possa essere annoiato da un problema che hai da tempo e che non riesci a risolvere, pero', chi è di fronte , deve avere un quadro completo della situazione, che passa per il risultato di vari comandi
<jester-> se non va col flash non sse2 è il pc troppo obsoleto
<krabador> se t'è capitato di parlare con persone diverse, certi comandi saranno stati ridondanti , se questo per te puo' essere un problema, dillo
<cneri76> ok asp ma avro il problema lo stesso lo abbiamo fattatto giorni fa comunque riprovo non ce problema
<cneri76> comando eseguito senza risultato apparente
<cneri76> cosa faccia adesso
<krabador> cneri76, non ha dato il minimo output ?
<cneri76> con apice no senza apice infondo ecco risultato solo questo segno   >
<krabador> cneri76, allora, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> fai fare apri firefox da terminale, scrivendo firefox, ed invio, e vedi che succede quando fai partire youtube
<cneri76> plagin gia installato su firefox ti confermo che mi da lo stesso problema . flash va in crash anche con firefox
<krabador> cneri76, dal risultato di dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> "plagin gia installato su firefox" non è possibile al momento
<krabador> e se te lo sto facendo fare, e per vedere messaggi di errore
<cneri76> telo confermo provato anche firefox
<gigirock> cneri76, no ti abbiamo detto che vogliamo vedere il risultato di dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> cneri76, ok, torna quando hai voglia di collaborare
<krabador> gigirock, l'ha postato prima,e non da risultati
<krabador> gigirock, come , a sua detta,  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin'
<cneri76> flash va in crash con tutti i browser
<gigirock> ok allora non c'e' plugin e quindi manco il problema dei filmati flash:caso chiuso !
<LostInMyHead> il comando che ti stanno facendo dare serve a controllare se flash è installato e non lo rileva
<cneri76> allora che devo da fa?
<gigirock> cneri76, noi non siamo li davanti al tuo pc ogni volta che facciamo qualcosa nel tuo pc dobbiamo controllare cosa sia accaduto.... devi ogni volta ripetere gli stessi comandoi se lo vuoi fare bene altrimenti installa windows che li va tutto !
<LostInMyHead> di conseguenza se il programma non è installato non può andare in crash flash non essendoci sul computer
<gigirock> cneri76, no ti abbiamo detto che vogliamo vedere il risultato di dpkg -l | grep flash
<cneri76> allora siete duri non da nessun risulato
<cneri76> asp
<krabador> cneri76, ok , per dpkg -l | grep flash , a gigirock è sfuggito che l'hai postato
<krabador> cneri76, ti stavo segnalando un'altra serie di comandi , ovvero l'installazione ufficiale, in quanto mancante di flash adobe, da far funzionare con firefox, per vedere gli errori
<cneri76> ecco cosa da ora velo incollo qua    cristiano@cristiano-desktop:~$  dpkg -l | grep flash
<cneri76> cristiano@cristiano-desktop:~$
<krabador> ma, vedendo che preferisci suppore sui motivi, ti chiedo se vuoi o meno affrontare la procedura
<cneri76> ragazzi io sto chiedendo aiuto per risolvere il problema fastidioso di flash... volete aiutarmi oppure ne e una settimana che posto comandi e risultati ogniuno dice cose diverse ma il problema rimane sempre....
<LostInMyHead> si ma se uno comincia ad aiutarti e poi tu lo ignori come con krabador non risolvi niente
<LostInMyHead> segui quello che ti dice krabador comando per comando, mostrandogli i risultati in modo che lui capisca i risultati sul tuo pc passo passo visto che non è li con te
<krabador> cneri76, ti invito a pensare , che tutto quello che esiste, non è detto funzioni, specialmente se andiamo su hardware oltre i 10 anni
<jester-> che corrisponde a età umana sui 120 anni
<cneri76> ocche ma io ti invito a pernsare che un supporto tecnico di volontari deve comunque sapere come risolvere dei problemi altrimenti che supporto è?
<LostInMyHead> e ci stanno provando, ma se non li aiuti per primo come possono fare?
<jester-> cneri76: sarebbe come dire che i medici volontari ovrebbero sapere come toglierti 50 anni di viat, guarire al volo il cancro e dare a gratis il viagra
<gigirock> cneri76, io ti invito a considerare l'ipotesi che non ci sia soluzione
<jester-> eh
<krabador> cneri76, il supporto tecnico di volontari, appunto come tale , non ha doveri nei confronti di nessuno, specialmente se quando si cerca di aiutare, fa come gli pare
<jester-> krabador: sempre non sia un troll i poca fantasia
<krabador> il che giustifica ogni volontario ad ignorarlo
<krabador> *giustificherebbe
<cneri76> la soluzione ce pratica e pulita  formattare tutto e fare una nuova installazione senza perdere le configurazioni
<LostInMyHead> cneri76: comunque in alternativa la nostra cara Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<gigirock> Amen
<krabador> cneri76, se lo sapevi allora, che ci fai qui ?
<LostInMyHead> credo diano stiker in omaggio ma di questo non sono sicuro
<gigirock> anche la tazza e la tshirt
<jester-> cneri76: o vai li se non ti ridono dietro visto l'hw paghi e poi pretendi http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<cneri76> perche io dono nuovo di linux e non so come si riformatta senza perdere le configurazioni tutto qui
<krabador> cneri76, allora , visto che sai la soluzione, sai pure che "le configurazioni" , se non hai una /home separata, le perdi
<krabador> !installazione | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !ripristino | cneri76
<ubot-it> cneri76: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gigirock> cneri76, che cosa sono le configurazioni ?
<krabador> cneri76, ciao, torna a trovarci
<cneri76> account vari di posta messaggi rubrica e password
<gigirock> la posta sta sul server per la rubrica salvala ... e le password segnatele sul foglio con la biro
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-23
<ciano> bongiorno signori
<ciano> mi vedete?
<Mmrll> Salve, non riesco ad aprire dei video da Facebook di Adobe  Flash Palyer, devo inserire qualche comando nel terminale? Grazie.
<Carlin0> Mmrll, apri il terminale che vediamo
<Carlin0> Mmrll, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Mmrll, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Mmrll, incola qui il link prodotto dal 2° comando
<CIANO> bongiorno ragazzi
<CIANO> mi vedete?
<josao> come posso scaricare ammy su linux
<Carlin0> CIANO, no ma ti leggiamo
<Carlin0> josao, cosa sarebbe ?
<CIANO> carlino perfetto
<josao> serve per collegarsi da remoto su pc
<CIANO> ubuntu 14.4 non vede lo scanner epson 3520 ho installato un sacco di driver ma niente da fare
<CIANO> qualche consiglio?
<CIANO> e la stampa invece va benone
<akis24> josao:  è roba per windows ...
<Carlin0> josao, c'è un equivalente ma non ricordo il nome
<Mmrll> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<josao> lo so volevo capire se potevo scaricarlo anche su linux
<akis24> josao: no
<josao> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Carlin0> Mmrll, posta il link creato dal terminale ...
<Mmrll> marco@marco-Evo-D310:~$ sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mmrll> [sudo] password for marco:
<Mmrll> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Mmrll> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Mmrll> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Mmrll> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<Mmrll>   pastebinit
<Carlin0> perfetto
<akis24> bene
<Carlin0> :P
<CIANO> akis24 come vedi sono ancora qua
<akis24> si si ma io lavoro .. CIANO
<CIANO> pure io sono al lavoro akis24
<akis24> CIANO:  e poi dovevi installare il file scaricato per l oscanner
<akis24> siamo in due allora lavoriamo
<CIANO> dimmi dove lo trovo ...ne ho installato un sacco
<Carlin0> CIANO, nel sito della casa madre
<CIANO> quelli li ho gia installati ma senza sucesso
<Carlin0> Mmrll, ...
<CIANO> cmq mi rendo conto che non posso chiedere piu di tanto
<Mmrll> è giusto ciò che ho inviato?
<Carlin0> Mmrll, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<CIANO> buongiorno ragazzi
<Carlin0> Mmrll,  questo comando genera un link incolla il link non tutto l'output
<Mmrll> mi dice così: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Mmrll> marco@marco-Evo-D310:~$
<Carlin0> ok ..
<Carlin0> Mmrll, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> Mmrll, dopo riavvia firefox
<Mmrll> Carlin0: grazie e buon lavoro.
<Carlin0> di nulla Mmrll
<teosp> ciao, sapete se xubuntu 15.10 per installarlo ha bisogn odi un dvd o basta un cd ?
<akis24> teosp: serve dvd
<ExPBoy> non so nemmeno se esistono ancora i cd
<ExPBoy> :)
<davidjok> salve  avrei bisogno di un informazione
<Carlin0> !chiedi | davidjok
<ubot-it> davidjok: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davidjok> devo installare ubuntu su  un acer aspire e 1 570 g che ha attualmente momntato windos 8 ma nn si avvia piu per danni al sistema operativo come posso
<davidjok> fare
<Carlin0> davidjok, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? e magari che scehda video ...
<davidjok> i3 intel  ram 4gb ddr3  nvidea geforce gt 740 m con 2gb dedicati
<Carlin0> davidjok, ha un lettore dvd ?
<davidjok> si
<Carlin0> bene masterizzi un dvd e lo installi da li
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<davidjok> basta masterizzare poi va da solo?
<Carlin0> davidjok, se avviando il pc col dvd dentro non parte l'installazione devi settare il boot da cd/dvd nel bios
<Carlin0> segui le guide che ti ho postato davidjok
<davidjok> grazie carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<davidjok> per quanto riguarda la compatibilità con programmi
<davidjok> scusate le troppe domande ma sono al primo utilizzo
<davidjok> non conosco l'ambiente
<ExPBoy> davidjok, cosa intendi per compatibilità con programmi?
<davidjok> allora  ho scaricato ubuntu  in formato zip ora unzippo prima di masterizzare epoi masterizzo direttamente il file iso?
<aLLo> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | aLLo
<ubot-it> aLLo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<aLLo> ho un problema con la connessione wi-fi (ubuntu 14.04)
<aLLo> la mia rete è fatta così: ho un router cisco che fa da modem adsl, un wi-fi extender e un pc con ubuntu che si collega al wi-fi tramite chiavetta
<aLLo> uso una tl-wn725n
<aLLo> della tp-link
<aLLo> ubuntu vede la rete wi-fi, si connette, ma una volta connesso non raggiunge né indirizzi esterni né locali
<aLLo> il simbolo del wi-fi in alto a dx è sempre grigio
<Carlin0> aLLo, ma sei lontano dal punto wifi ?
<Carlin0> aLLo, ma sei lontano dal punto wifi ?
<aLLo> no, ho anche altri dispositivi vicino al pc linux, e quelli prendono bene il wifi
<Carlin0> aLLo, non saprei aiutarti non sono pratico di wifi ma vedo che siete in parecchi con la 14.04 ad avere problemi
<aLLo> proverò ad aggiornare e vedere se con la 15 va meglio
<Carlin0> non saprei magari prova a ripassare e trovi qualcuno + esperto di me sull'argomento
<aLLo> ok, grazie comunque
<tecnoweb> salve a tutti  ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc nn riesco a far partire l'installazione dal boot
<tecnoweb> come posso fare? ho un acer aspire  e1-570g
<krabador> tecnoweb, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione?
<tecnoweb> scaricato ubuntu unzip file in cartella  poi nero burning rom masterizzato in iso
<tecnoweb> nn riesco a capire
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> tecnoweb, devi masterizzare direttamente il file iso
<krabador> !iso | tecnoweb
<ubot-it> tecnoweb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<tecnoweb> quindi tutto il file zip
<krabador> non è un file zip
<krabador> è un file iso
<tecnoweb> forse hai ragione  ho peccato di superbia vedendo l'icona di ubuntu identica ad un file zip e sono andato ad estrarre il tutto
<krabador> tecnoweb, togli pure forse
<krabador> è un file iso, e si masterizza con apposita procedura
<tecnoweb> ora riprovo senza estrarre e vedo che succede  senti un ultima domanda il boot come lo setto uefi o legacy
<krabador> va bene anche nero burning rom, se lo apri,e selezioni "apri file iso2
<krabador> "
<krabador> tecnoweb, hai scaricato 15.10 ?
<tecnoweb> si
<tecnoweb> dunque?
<sacarde> ciao
<tecnoweb> ciao
<sacarde> il sito e' stato giu?
<tecnoweb> infatti non funziona
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> cosa mi consigliate per ripristinare grub in una installazione uefi?
<krabador> sacarde, boot repair
<krabador> sacarde, il sito sta attraversando manutenzione
<sacarde> eh si, vedo
<krabador> tecnoweb, con 15.10 , puoi andare direttamente con uefi
<krabador> tecnoweb, quando installi, assicurati che grub finisca in partizione uefi
<sacarde> krabador, ma anche per uefi consigli boot-repair?
<krabador> sacarde, hai fatto una domanda precisa, se non ricordo male
<sacarde> si
<krabador> hai avuto una risposta precisa.
<sacarde> si
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_or_Legacy_mode
<krabador> il wiki italiano al momento ha qualche problema
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<ilovelinux> uh? che è cambiato?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> Deindre strikes back
<Deindre> ahahahha
<davidjok> salve a tutti . sono nuovo di ubuntu volevo sapere come faccio a creare collegamenti sulla scrivania dei miei programmi
<krabador> davidjok, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<davidjok> 15.10
<krabador> davidjok, ubuntu ha la barra laterale, adibita a questo
<krabador> davidjok, e la dashboard, a cui accedi cliccando alla prima icona in alto a sinistra
<davidjok> quindi  per assurdo nn posso avere l icona di firefox sulla scrivania?
<krabador> salluc69,
<krabador> davidjok, ce l'hai di lato a sinistra, che differenza fa?
<krabador> danielik, la cerchi nella dashboard , e la trascini sulla barra
<davidjok> per vedere lelenco dei prg installati di gia come faccio?
<krabador> <krabador> davidjok, e la dashboard, a cui accedi cliccando alla prima icona in alto a sinistra
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-24
<zgorbyo> salve tutti non riesco a mettere in funzione ili bluetooth su ubuntu 1404
<zgorbyo> quando lo attivo si rimette in off da solo e immediatamente
<giova> buongiorno a tutti
<giova> avrei bisogno di un consiglio....che distro installare su notebook datato 512 ram pent,4 1,6ghz
<giova> ho provato gia lubuntu ma non gira
<giova> a piu tardi..grazie
<demy> buon giorno ho provato la versione 15.10 ma con la modalità di prova ubuntu si blocca irreversibilmente dopo pochi minuti è normale?
<demy> meglio provare una versione precedente?
<luigi59> buongiorno, ho provato gia 2 volte l'istallazione di ubuntu su windows ma prtroppo lapagina di istallazione mi rimane congelaa e non va avanti. ho effettuato tutte le operazioni descritte, ovvero download e conversione con unebooting su pennetta e infine ho variato il boot di avvio, ma purtroppo non va. Ho forse omesso qualcosa? grazie
<neomaxer> salve a tutti
<neomaxer> come installo un file run?
<damiano> buon giorno ho provato la nuova versione di ubuntu ma si blocca e devo spegnere il pc...non ho installato ma usato la versione di prova..[ normale_
<ExPBoy> damiano, dacci più informazioni tipo che pc hai memoria processore scheda video....
<damiano> è un pentium dual core scheda video g-force memoria 2 gb
<damiano> scheda videa NVIDIA ge force 7300 gs
<ExPBoy> damiano, spiega bene il "si blocca"
<luigi59> buongiorno, ho provato gia 2 volte l'istallazione di ubuntu su windows ma prtroppo lapagina di istallazione mi rimane congelaa e non va avanti. ho effettuato tutte le operazioni descritte, ovvero download e conversione con unebooting su pennetta e infine ho variato il boot di avvio, ma purtroppo non va. Ho forse omesso qualcosa? grazie
<ExPBoy> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ExPBoy> usa questo
<damiano> non mi permette di fare nulla e devo spegnere il pc
<damiano> dici che risolvo con usbwin
<ExPBoy> damiano, hai scaricato la versione per 32 o per 64?
<ExPBoy> damiano, non è per te
<ExPBoy> ma per luigi
<damiano> ha ok
<damiano> 64 bit
<Carlin0> luigi59, ubuntu non si installa "su windows"
<ExPBoy> eh prova la 32
<damiano> e se lo fa lo stesso?
<ExPBoy> damiano, con i se non facciamo niente
<damiano> ok provo...
<ExPBoy> ecco
<damiano> intanto grazie
<ExPBoy> figurati
<minix> ciao, non riesco a installare gparted su ubuntu 14.04 per "mancanza di permessi"...qualcuno può aiutarmi, per piacere?
<ExPBoy> ?
<damiano> che dici provo la 15.10
<Carlin0> minix, sudo apt install gparted
<ExPBoy> damiano, vedi tu
<damiano> dico è stabile giusto
<ExPBoy> damiano, avevi detto che avevi provato l'ultima versione...
<damiano> si a 64 bit
<ExPBoy> la 15.10 è l'ultima versione
<damiano> e anche quella precedente a 64 bit con lo stesso risultato
<ExPBoy> damiano, ma vuoi provare la 32 o no?
<damiano> ok sorry
<ExPBoy> altrimenti se vuoi chiaccherare....
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<minix> Carlin0, grazie...vado su terminale quindi?
<Carlin0> esatto minix e incolla quel comando
<Nicola> [#ubuntu-it] salve si può chiedere supporto ?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi | Nicola
<ubot-it> Nicola: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nicola> [#ubuntu-it] salve, chiedo come posso masterizzare su supporto USB iso ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> Nicola, da windows ?
<Nicola> si
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Nicola
<ubot-it> Nicola: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<minix> grazie Carlin0..arrivato qui: "Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.6)...
<minix> "
<Carlin0> minix, ha dato errori ?
<Nicola> posso installare ubuntu in dual boot e se mi trovo bene eliminare windows e lasciare ubuntu ?
<minix> Carlin0, no..ma lanciando dal dash non parte...
<Carlin0> Nicola, puoi installare in dual boot basta che scegli l'opzione : installa al fianco di ...
<Carlin0> minix, che ubuntu è?
<minix> 14.04 lts
<minix> Carlin0, 14.04 LTS
<Nicola> Carlin0, ma posso eliminare windows e far partire direttamente ubuntu (successivamente)
<Carlin0> minix, prova  a lanciarlo da terminale e se da errori mettili nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | minix
<ubot-it> minix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> Nicola, e che fastidio ti da windows?
<ExPBoy> io eviterei di toglierlo
<Carlin0> Nicola, io ti consiglio di tenerlo win ... poi fai come ti pare
<Nicola> ciao non mi da fastidio
<Nicola> anzi volevo installare ubuntu per il gaming
<minix> Carlin0, in breve "Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<minix> "
<Nicola> e windows per 'editing ecc.. dato che ho già tutto installato su windows
<Carlin0> linux non è molto adatto ai giochi ...
<Nicola> anche per la leggerezza ,quello intendo die
<Nicola> dire
<Carlin0> minix, scrivi nel terminale → gksudo gparted
<Nicola> ultima domanda ,se non voglio linux più posso eliminarlo ?
<Nicola> senza danneggiare il boot ?
<Carlin0> Nicola, hai uefi?
<Nicola> si
<Carlin0> non saprei ... mai usato uefi eliminarlo puoi di sicuro ma non so cosa accada col coot
<Carlin0> boot
<minix> Carlin0, grazie ! in effetti vorrei formattare un disco esterno in msdos e farne una partizione unica in FAT32
<Carlin0> minix, disco esterno per cosa ?
<Carlin0> minix, se devi usarlo anche per win formatta NTFS
<minix> Carlin0, per mac/windows
<Nicola> Carlin0,si ho UEFI
<Carlin0> minix, mac non so ma per win meglio NTFS , fat32 è filesystem molto vecchio non supporta file oltre i 4 gb e si usa solo per le chiavette ormai
<Carlin0> Nicola, leggi sopra ↑
<minix> Carlin0, grazie ancora..cosa pensi di exFAT. ma ho bisogno che il disco duro sia da backup per mac
<Carlin0> minix, mai usato mac mi spiace ... informati altrove dove lo usano
<minix> Carlin0, io non lo uso, è per la mia compagna. puoi aiutarmi con gparted: non vedo il disco duro esterno e ho paura di fare danni sul mio laptop
<Carlin0> !chat minix
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat minix'
<Carlin0> !chat | minix
<ubot-it> minix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<minix> Carlin0, @ubot-it grazie a tutti
<ale123> Ciao a tutti, ho seguito questa guida (http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/suggerimenti-ubuntu-1310-saucy-linux.html) trovata qui (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=568169) per risolvere il Num Lock all'avvio, e al riavvio il pc si pianta sul logo di Xubuntu e non si muove più. Chi mi aiuta per favore?
<krabador> ale123, ok che era segnalata in un topic del forum
<krabador> ma la guida è non ufficiale
<krabador> e per una versione non solo vecchia , ma non supportata, del sistema
<krabador> ale123, puoi chiedere all'autore della guida, se ti aiuta
<ale123> pensavo che fosse attendibile visto che era citata nel forum
<krabador> ale123, il forum non è il wiki
<krabador> se qualcuno scrive una cavolata nel forum, non è verbo
<gino> Un saluto a tutti e un aiuto per favore : questo è quanto mi è venuto fuori provando a installare lubuntu su un pc DELL INSPIRON 9200:pae disabled use parameter forcepae to enable at your own risk.
<gino> this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu pae unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu.
<Carlin0> ma non glielo avevamo detto solo ieri ?
<krabador> Carlin0, a chi dei 2 ^
<Carlin0> a ale123
<Carlin0> !forcepae | gino
<ubot-it> gino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<ale123> Carlin0 è proprio seguendo il vostro consiglio che sono andato sul forum... non pensavo ci fossero citazioni non attendibili
<ale123> cmq un po' alla volta imparo. Ora qualche dritta per sistemare, per favore?
<ExPBoy> ale123, dacci il nick di quello che ti ha consigliato
<krabador> ale123, la guida menziona 13.10 , non è piu' supportata, e da ottobre 2013 di cose ne sono cambiate
<krabador> !ripristino | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ale123, se hai problemi, chiedi
<gino> grazie
<krabador> "<ale123> cmq un po' alla volta imparo. Ora qualche dritta per sistemare, per favore?" un po' meno pretese, per favore
<damiano> ho provato la versione a 32 bit ma non parte nemmeno Expboy
<ale123> Davvero non è possibile con la live entrare nel terminale e annullare ciò che può esserci di sbagliato?
<ExPBoy> damiano, allora potrebbe esserci la iso daneggiata
<krabador> ale123, segui la guida.
<krabador> !md5 | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<ExPBoy> damiano, oppure  qualcosa sul tuo poc
<damiano> cosa devo fare?
<ExPBoy> damiano, controlla l'iso come dalla guida che ti è stata linkata
<krabador> damiano, controllare l'md5 della iso
<damiano> ok
<ale123> eviterei di ripristinare tutto, per favore. Siccome il file che ho modificato è questo: sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf aggiungendo questo: greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on, non è possibile entrare con la live nel terminale e cancellare la modifica? Potete seguirmi in questo, per favore?
<krabador> ale123, non sei tu che detti condizioni
<krabador> nel momento in cui prendi decisioni avventate
<ExPBoy> ale123, ma se sai come ovviare al tuo errore che vuoi da noi?
<ale123> Krabador, 1) io non detto condizioni, mi rivolgo all'assistenza chiedendo gentilmente un favore; 2) chiedo che mi seguiate - se potete e volete - ad entrare nel terminale del sistema tramite la live perchè non lo so fare
<krabador> ale123, beh, se non ti rendi conto che "eviterei di ripristinare tutto, per favore"
<krabador> non è una condizione... forse è il caso di studiare l'italiano
<krabador> ale123, avvii, seconda scelta dall'alto di grub, recovery, selezioni root al menu, nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf , togli quello che hai messi, ctrl x salvi riavvii
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<damiano> scusate la iso è la cartella isolinux giusto
<krabador> no
<krabador> il file che hai scaricato dal sito
<ExPBoy> :(
<krabador> damiano, te lo dice anche la guida linkata
<ale123> krabador, intanto grazie. Ho fatto tutto e ho salvato con ctrl O. Ma ora mi srive "Nome del file in cui salvare" e mi da delle opzioni (accoda, scrivi in testa, le altre mi pare non servano) e mi propone come comandi "M-A" ma non li capisco: che devo digitare sulla tastiera?
<krabador> ale123, spiegami solo una cosa
<ExPBoy> ehm
<krabador> che chiedi a fare ,  se fai poi di testa tua?
<ale123> hai ragione, ho visto ora che avevi detto ctrl x... sono un po' nervosetto e distratto. Ora che faccio? Ctrl C per annullare e rifaccio da capo?
<krabador> rifà da capo, ed entra in assistenza post camomilla, e un po' di fosforo .
<ale123> ok, ma quindi ora annullo con ctrl c?
<krabador> non so se mi conviene rispondere, visto che non leggeresti
<ale123> krabador, come faccio a rifare da capo trovandomi in questa videata? Come ci esco?
<gigirock> ale123, premi un po di ESC dai un po' di inventiva
<ale123> Io dovrò anche farmi di camomilla, ma voi un po' di gentilezza potreste pure farvela mettere direttamente in vena....
<ale123> non è che tutti quelli che si rivolgono a voi siano necessariamente degli esperti, sapete!
<krabador> ale123, ma hanno la decenza di leggere
<krabador> non di supporre maldestramente
<krabador> !chat | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale123> sorvolo, visto il richiamo...
<krabador> ale123, non è che ci concedi qualcosa
<krabador> entra in #ubuntu-it-ops, per controversie.
<ale123> morale: ho annullato tutto con ctrl C, ho rifatto da capo dando ctrl x ma è riapparsa la medesima videata di prima: "Nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. e mi da delle opzioni: guida, annulla, formato dos, formato mac, accoda, scrivi in testa, file di backup. Accanto ad ognuna da dei comandi, ma non capisco come digitarli sulla
<ale123> tastiera, nè so quale scegliere. Che devo fare?
<krabador> e tu, premere invio, in modo da salvare sullo stesso file, non lo sai fareP
<krabador> ?
<ale123> premuto invio: errore durante la scrittura di /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: file system in sol (poi non si legge altro)
<krabador> allora, esci
<gigirock> ale123, in sola lettura....
<gigirock> oppure e' in chiave di violino
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> e rifà tutto
<krabador> root a secco, da recovery, è sola lettura
<ale123> ho digitato, rifatto tutto, dato ctrl x, salvato con s, e dato invio alla domanda di cui sopra... e mi ha risposto di nuovo errore durante la scrittura ecc
<ExPBoy> !troll | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<krabador> se hai digitato bene l'ultima linea
<krabador> non puo' darti errore in scrittura
<krabador> root da recovery, non ha bisogno di sudo per i comandi
<ale123> risolto, avevo preso la o per uno 0
<ale123> ora riavvio e spero funga... un attimo e ti dico
<krabador> accendi il cervello
<ale123> funge. Grazie mille
<akis24> -Dc
<Guest51089> ciao a tutti...e possibile da versione live creare una sorta di immagine di sistema per non perdere quanto installato e non dovere sempre reinstallare all'ingresso successivo in live??
<ExPBoy> eh?
<akis24> Guest51089: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Guest51089> allora, sono in live e ho installato alcuni programmi...non vorrei riscaricarli ogni volta all'avvio in live quindi chiedevo se era possibile mantenerli
<ExPBoy> si ma una volta installato mica devi rientrare con la live
<gigirock> Guest51089, c'e' l'opzione persistente....
<Guest51089> si, ma non voglio installarlo lol
<gigirock> Guest51089, e allore reinstalli ogni volta...
<Guest51089> una guida per creare usb persistente?
<akis24> Guest51089: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=507536
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wuolfit> per caso esiste un canale per il linguaggio c in italiano ?
<wuolfit> ciao akis24
<akis24> wuolfit: ti sembra argomento per il canale di supporto a ubuntu ?? entra qui /j #ubuntu-it-chat magari avrai la risposta  se qualcuno sa'
<wuolfit> ok grazie
<alfredo85> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Alexandro
<ubot-it> Alexandro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | alfredo85
<ubot-it> alfredo85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alfredo85> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per favore...quale distro consigliate per un notebook datato 1,6 ghz 512 ram?
<alfredo85> ho gia provato lubuntu ma non gira
<krabador> lubuntu, e ormai ci sta stretta
<krabador> "non gira"
<krabador> quale lubuntu hai provato
<alfredo85> 14.4
<krabador> che che problema da , all'avvio?
<alfredo85> esatto
<krabador> non mi hai risposto
<alfredo85> da dolo la possibilità di sceglere la live o altro e poi sta infinitamente a caricare il tutto
<krabador> alfredo85, allora, al menu che appare subito al boot, scegli la lingua con f2, poi premi f6 , selezioni nomodeset, al che selezioni la prima opzione in alto
<krabador> "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<alfredo85> ok..grazie mille..seguirò quanto mi hai detto
<krabador> alfredo85, in ogni caso, i processori non sono come i motori delle auto
<krabador> alfredo85, 1,6ghz non significa nulla
<alfredo85> vero  :)
<krabador> marca e modello preciso, per favore
<krabador> e scheda video
<krabador> sempre marca e modello preciso
<alfredo85> travelmate 630
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> il processore
<alfredo85> ndivia ge force?
<krabador> alfredo85, sicuro di sentirti bene?
<alfredo85> certo scusami se le mie risposte non sono precise
<krabador> alfredo85, il processore, marca e modello, scheda video , marca e modello preciso (geforce è una serie)
<krabador> alfredo85, per avere risposte precise da questo canale, vanno fornite informazioni precise
<krabador> molto semplicemente.
<alfredo85> ok aspetta per favore
<alfredo85> acer travelmate 632lc;pentium4 1.6 ghz: 512 ram ;30giga ata/100 hdd..sulla scheda ricordo solo ndiviage force ma null'altro
<krabador> prova quanto detto prima
<alfredo85> purtroppo adessa non riesco a controllare esattamente il modello della scheda video
<alfredo85> ok Krabador
<alfredo85> grazie mille
<alfredo85> a presto
<dario__> salve ragazzi ho un problema devo togliere dei kernel perchè non più spazio per fare aggiornamento kernel ce è rimasto sospeso
<krabador> dario__, apri il terminale
<dario__> com faccio quando do sudo apt-get purge linux-image... ecc.. non mi lascia perchè prima deve configurare l'aktro
<krabador> dario__, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dario__> krabador, fatto
<krabador> dario__, dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<krabador> questo fa un link, incollalo qui
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> sempre stessa cosa
<dario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13493145/
<dario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13493148/
<dario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13493154/
<krabador> dario__, hai "9,1G" di /
<krabador> ma bravo
<krabador> veramente "Animale"
<dario__> krabador, be dai non sono pochi
<krabador> dario__, ma smettila
<krabador> dario__, sudo apt-get clean
<dario__> pensi che bastaù
<Nicola2> ciao volevo chiedere se c'è un modo per installare ftb sp su ubuntu
<krabador> danielik, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Nicola2, un client ?
<Nicola2> si
<krabador> Nicola2, cerca nel software center
<krabador> ftp client
<krabador> e scegliti quello che ti piace di piu'
<Nicola2> ok ma sono premium o
<Nicola2> sp?
<krabador> sp?
<krabador> Nicola2, che cosa stai dicendo?
<Carlin0> !info filezilla | Nicola2
<krabador> Carlin0, let cows learn
<ubot-it> Nicola2: filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.0.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1491 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<Carlin0> mazza che lento il bottolo
<Nicola2> forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<krabador> già
<krabador> il che è un prerequisito ufficiale, per chiedere supporto
<Nicola2> intendo FTB Feed the Beast minecraft il gioco
<krabador> aaaah
<krabador> ma allora
<krabador> !chat | Nicola2
<ubot-it> Nicola2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nicola2> ok
<Nicola2> a chi posso chiedere di voi in chat ?
<krabador> Nicola2, non accetto privati, sono disabilitati
<krabador> entra nel canale segnalato, col comando segnalato dal bot
<Nicola2> ok
<Luke99St3pNy> Vorrei ricevere supporto su quale derivata scegliere per il mio Packard Bell EasyNote MX37
<Carlin0> Luke99St3pNy, che cpu ? quanta ram e che scheda video ha
<Carlin0> tutuchiara
<Carlin0>  Tutuchaira (5d2cf837@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.93.44.248.55) è entrato
<krabador> e voi a dire secondo me è una donna
<krabador> secondo me è una donna
<krabador> credete pure alle prime puttanate che perditempo come lui affermano.
<Carlin0> pensi che basti cambiare nick ?
<Luke99St3pNy> 1gb di ram non so altro... sorry
<Carlin0> torna quando lo sai
<krabador> Luke99St3pNy, chiedi a Tutuchaira
<Luke99St3pNy> cosa?
<damiano> ragazzi sapete dirmi perchè le versioni recenti da me non funzionano mentre la 12.04 sembra di si
<Carlin0> damiano, versioni di cosa ?
<damiano> di ubuntu
<damiano> ho provato la 15.10 sia 32 che 64 bit ma si blocca
<Carlin0> che cpu hai e quanta ram
<krabador> damiano, entri senza indicare niente
<damiano> pentium dual core 2 gb
<krabador> puoi spiegare come si possa fare a darti una risposta?
<damiano> scusate
<krabador> damiano, "ma si blocca"
<krabador> dove
<krabador> come
<damiano> si apre la pagina iniziale e dopo un paio di minuti si ferma e devo spegnere
<Carlin0> damiano, il pentium forse è un po scarso per ubuntu prova una derivata + leggera come xubuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> "pagina iniziale"
<krabador> del supporto di installazione , o del sistema operativo?
<damiano> del sistema operativo
<sbasso> mi sa che intende il login
<krabador> damiano, seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> e prova
<krabador> damiano, lo fai , premendo il tasto e, in corrispondenza della prima opzione di grub in avvio
<krabador> cancelli quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> provi
<damiano> una curiosità la versione di prova dovrebbe funzionare uguale a come se fosse installato o ha dei limiti
<krabador> tutto quello che il kernel della versione di prova supporta, viene supportato
<krabador> se hai qualcosa che necessita di un'installazione manuale, in sessione di prova non puoi usarla
<krabador> per il resto è completa
<krabador> col limite che ovviamente non tiene salvataggi, installazioni , eccetera
<damiano> scusa ma non ho capito la prova che devo fare.....non sono molto pratico
<krabador> damiano, facci capire
<krabador> se questo benedetto sistema
<krabador> è stato mai installato +
<krabador> in questo pc
<krabador> o stai parlando solo di sessioni di proba
<damiano> no mai è la prima volta
<krabador> prova
<krabador> allora NON è installato?
<damiano> no
<krabador> damiano, potevi aspettare un'altra mezz'oretta
<krabador> prima di dirlo
<krabador> damiano, di che ubuntu hai pendrive o dvd?
<damiano> dvd
<krabador> damiano, allora, lo fai partire
<damiano> si
<krabador> damiano, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png hai questa ?
<krabador> in avvio del dvd?
<damiano> esatto
<krabador> allora, fai partire, in quel punto ti metti a premere un pulsante
<krabador> tipo il tasto freccia
<krabador> ed avrai il menu tradizionale
<damiano> ok
<krabador> premi f2 selezioni la lingua
<damiano> ok
<krabador> premi f6 selezioni nonmodeset
<damiano> ok
<krabador> selezioni la prima voce in alto
<krabador> "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa
<damiano> ok
<damiano> ora provo
<damiano> ho fatto come mi hai spiegato b00k3r ti sto scrivendo con ubunto 15.10
<damiano> però prima che mi aprisse il sistema operativo mi dava un errore
<damiano> con la modalità di prova posso vedere se gli hardware funzionano
<giuseppe_> salveeee
<gigirock> Bella giuseppe_
<giuseppe_> Mi sto sfracellando le palle, che si dice qui?
<gigirock> giuseppe_: che per far 4 chiacchiere devi andare a chat
<gigirock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuseppe_> Questa è una chat di supporto quindi?
<gigirock> Si
<giuseppe_> scusate l'ignoranza
<giuseppe_> intesi... scusate
<Anina> Salve,
<Mr_Pan> !ciao ! Anina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ! Anina'
<Anina> Mentre stavo accendendo il pc con ubuntu, è saltata la corrente
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | Anina
<ubot-it> Anina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Anina> Ho provato a riaccenderlo e mi si è aperta una schermata con scritto GNU GRUB versione 2.0
<Anina> E una serie di opzioni per accedere o con ubuntu o fare un controllo della memoria
<Anina> Ho provato con tutte ma finisce sempre col riportarmi ad una schermata nera con una serie di codici che per me sono arabo
<akis24> Anina: di che pc si parla caratteristiche ?
<Anina> Acer Aspire 6963
<akis24> Anina:  versione di ubuntu ? che hai scaricato ?
<Anina> Ho installato ubuntu domenica pomeriggio e ieri era perfetto
<Anina> Versione 15.10
<Anina> 32 bit
<Anina> Ieri funzionava perfettamente
<akis24> Anina: avvia in recovery mode e usa l'opzione per il controllo e riparazione del sistema e vedi se riesce ad arrivare alla fine
<Anina> Provo
<Anina> Mi ha riaperto la schermata nera. Quale sarebbe l'opzione per il controllo e riparazione?
<akis24> Anina: probabile che non ci arrivi .. si è danneggiato il sistema
<Anina> Quindi?
<akis24> Anina:  posta uno screen o foto dell'errore almeno cerchiamo di capire
<akis24> !paste | Anina
<ubot-it> Anina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !image | Anina
<ubot-it> Anina: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Anina: scrivi in canale
<akis24> bene
<Anina> Mentre il pc con ubuntu installato si riavviava, ho spento il computer perché non si stava spengendo, quindi come per windows ho premuto il tasto di arresto forzato. Dopo purtroppo mi si è aperta una schermata con scritto Gnu Grub versione 2.0
<akis24> !grub | Anina
<ubot-it> Anina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akis24> Anina:  segui la procedura di ripristino  oppure avvia la live se la tieni ancora e facciamo qualche prova
<akis24> Anina: tra le altre cose ancora non sappiamo questo messaggio di errore .. visto che non segui quanto ti viene indicato
<Anina> Non posso mandare schermate con foto perché sono collegata col tablet e non ha abbastanza memoria. In più non ho alcuna conoscenza di questo sistema operativo né abbastanza competenze per poter ssguire le vostre istruzioni troppo tecniche per me. Vi ringrazio per la
<Anina> Pazienza
<Anina> Farò risolvere il problema a qualcuno che sa come intervenire
<akis24> Anina:  ma il disco live lo hai oppure no ?
<cristian_c> Anina: se non ci fornisci informazioni precise
<cristian_c> beh, come dire...
<Anina> Non ho il disco
<LucaBD7> Buona sera a tutti, posso chiedere aiuto qui per l'installazione di una nuova stampante?
<akis24> Anina:  auguri .. fatti aiutare
<Anina> Esatto
<Anina> Buona serata
<akis24> anche a te
<LucaBD7> ?
<akis24> LucaBD7: installazione stampante su che sistema ?
<akis24> LucaBD7: modello esatto stampante ?
<LucaBD7> Allora dovrei installare una Epson EPL-5900L su xubuntu 9.10 . Ho letto su internet varie guide ma nessuna riesce a risolvere il mio problema..Ossia, riesco a installarla, ma non arriva l'input alla stampante di stampare
<akis24> LucaBD7: xubuntu 9.10 ??? fuori supporto da molto tempo
<LucaBD7> Eh lo so... Può essere quello il problema?
<akis24> LucaBD7: molto probabile visto che la tua versione non puo' aggiornare nulla ormai
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: aggiorna a release attualmente supportate
<akis24> LucaBD7: siamo alla 15.10 ormai
<cristian_c> non celebrando quelle di dieci anni fa
<LucaBD7> Ok, allora installerò la nuova versione :) Speriamo che funzioni :D
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: provala in live
<akis24> LucaBD7: casomai entri qui e chiedi
<LucaBD7> Ho trovato il CD per caso e pensavo si potesse aggiornare ;)
<akis24> !derivate | LucaBD7
<ubot-it> LucaBD7: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<LucaBD7> Akis, la installo su macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: c'è l'opzione di aggiornamento, se la tua è ancora supportata
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: altrimenti , vai di nuova installazione, installando qualcosa di lontanamente più attuale
<LucaBD7> Cristian, quando provo ad installare i 400 aggiornamenti mi dice che il rilascio di ubuntu in uso non è più supportato
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: leggi sopra
<akis24> eheh appunto come ti si diceva LucaBD7
<cristian_c> che ho scritto esattamente quello
<LucaBD7> Ok provo a mettere l'ultima release :) Grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<LucaBD7> Su macchina virtuale che versione di ubuntu consigliate?
<akis24> LucaBD7:  a scelta la versione 14.04 lts supporto fino al 2019 oppure la 15.1o nuova release supporto nove mesi  scegli ..
<akis24> 15.10
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: che pc hai?
<cristian_c> tanto per capire
<LucaBD7> Ho un PC assemblato con un AMD x2 260 3,20 GHz con 8 GB di RAM DDR3
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: e non è assolutamente scontato che tu possa avere meno problemi in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: su 15.10 non installare i driver proprietari amd
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: m lascia utilizzare i driver open radeon
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: a causa di un bug sulla 15.10
<cristian_c> almeno finché non risolveranno il problema
<LucaBD7> Ok allora non toccherò nulla :)
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: questo se hai una gpu amd, naturalmente
<LucaBD7> Si ho una GPU AMD
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: dalla 9.10 di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passato
<cristian_c> a
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda i driver open ams
<cristian_c> amd
<cristian_c> LucaBD7: che negli ultimi kernel hanno raggiunto un livello di performance abbastanza soddifacente e in linea con i driver ufficiali di zmx
<cristian_c> amd
<LucaBD> Scusate , sono uscito per errore
<sciudeletti> ciao a tutti un mio amico ha un problema,ha installato ubuntu 15.10 e ora non riesce a installare google chrome e quando riavvia il pc gli torna lo sfondo predefinito.
<cristian_c> sciudeletti: non puoi far entrare direttamente il tuo amico qui?
<sciudeletti> ok
<cristian_c> bene
<sciudeletti> eccolo
<cristian_c> sciudeletti: ok, vediamo
<cristian_c> Scude: come hai installato google chrome? L'hai scaricato dal sito?
<Scude> salve, ho riscontrato due problemi, il primo è che quando cambio lo sfondo del desktop all'inizio sembra funzionare, ma quando vado a riavviare/accendere il pc  ritorna lo sfondo di default
<Scude> il secondo riguarda il browser: non riesco ad installare google chrome, ho provato ad utilizzare chromium ma dopo qualche minuto di utilizzo si bloccava
<cristian_c> Scude: per caso, puoi dire anche quale ubuntu stai utilizzando e su quale pc l'hai installato?
<sciudeletti> 15.10 rispondo momentaneamente per lui
<cristian_c> Scude: puoi parlare liberamente in canale, che non succede niente
<sciudeletti> si lo sa,è che è andato un attimo a mangiare
<cristian_c> bene, aspettiamo
<cristian_c> visto che l'interessato è lui
<sciudeletti> ok grazie penso che tra poco arrivi
<Scude> eccomi
<Scude> 15.10 su hp pavilion g6
<cristian_c> Scude: sai anche quale cpu abbia e quale scheda grafica utilizzi?
<Scude> sinceramente di pc non ne capisco nulla, è possibile che siano scritte da qualche parte nelle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> Scude: assolutamente sì
<cristian_c> Scude: sei in ubuntu ora?
<niconico> http://pastebin.com/jEe287Nh
<cristian_c> niconico: oh, ciao, eh
<niconico> cristian_c: che significa questo?
<Scude> si, windows l'ho proprio eliminato
<anto> ciao
<niconico> ciaoooo, cristian_c
<cristian_c> niconico: si suppone che un utente che entra nel canale sia in grado di descrivere almeno il problema
<cristian_c> Scude: male, personalmente avrei consigliato un dual boot, se non altro per fare esperienza
<cristian_c> Scude: premi ctrl+alt+t
<niconico> cristian_c: lo sai che stavo cercando di compilarmi il real time, cmq il problema è quello che ti ho postato, non mi va la patch
<anto> ragazzi vorrei chiedervi se anche a voi la versione 15.10 è lentissima nello startup
<cristian_c> niconico: qui non si suppongono cose
<anto> sono ritornato alla 15.04 per tale motivo
<Scude> ho provato con dual boot ma ad ogni accensione andava su windows e dovevo andare nella bios a mette ubuntu
<Scude> mettere*
<niconico> niconico: si suppone che un utente che entra nel canale sia in grado di descrivere almeno il problema
<niconico> si suppone o no?
<niconico> :P
<cristian_c> niconico: ma si entra e si spiega al chan, e io non mi chiamo #ubuntu-it, il tipo di problema in modo che chi ha una risposta al quesito, possa aiutarti
<niconico> cristian_c: scusami. Ma vedo che solo tu e krabador sanno rispondere nella maggior parte dei casi
<cristian_c> niconico: spiegare in modo preciso il proprio problema è un prerequisito per ricevere supporto in canale
<Scude> comunque la cpu è: intel core i7-3632QM
<cristian_c> anto: invece che fare domande da milioni di dollari...
<cristian_c> Scude: bene
<niconico> cristian_c: ricevuto
<Scude> scheda grafica integrata
<cristian_c> Scude: descrivi versione e numero do versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Scude: scusa, era per anto
<anto> ah
<cristian_c> anto: descrivi versione e numero di versione di ubuntu
<anto> la domanda è semplice, attende un si o un no :-)
<anto> versione 15.10 già detto
<cristian_c> anto: e caratteristiche principali del pc
<anto> i3
<anto> ma anche un i5 ha fatto lo stesso
<cristian_c> Scude: questo perché hai un pc con bios uefi
<cristian_c> Scude: credo tu debba ripristinare grub, in modo predefinito
<cristian_c> Scude: il grub in pratica ti mostra un menù di scelta tramite il quale scegliere quale sistema operativo presente su disco avviare
<cristian_c> all'accensione del pc
<cristian_c> niconico: con tutto il rispetto
<cristian_c> niconico: ma compilare e applicare patch al kernel real time, non sono argomenti di questo canals
<cristian_c> niconico: argomenti che puoi affrontare benissimo , ma non qui
<cristian_c> !chat | niconico
<ubot-it> niconico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<niconico> cristian_c: si grazie cristian :)
<niconico> cristian_c: solo che nella chat libera non so quante offese ne escono alla fine
<cristian_c> anto: le prestazioni di ubuntu possono dipendere da una miriade di fattori, in primis l'hardware utilizzato
<cristian_c> anto: non c'è una risposta univoca alla tua domanda
<cristian_c> perlomeno se non fornisci informazioni adeguate
<cristian_c> niconico: ma tu sei grande, giusto?
<cristian_c> niconico: su su
<Scude> ok mi informerò, grazie mille. non è che sai come installare google chrome?
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i pacchettochrome.deb
<cristian_c> Scude: se ho capito bene, l'hai già installato ma si blocca
<anto> cristian sono d'accordo con te, la cosa strana è che su due pc appena fatto l'upgrade
<niconico> ?
<anto> hanno ridotto la performance iniziale di almeno un minuto o poco piu
<Scude> no, avevo installato chromium
<anto> anche dopo installazione pulita senza upgrade
<Scude> che è tipo la replica
<krabador> anto, su che pc, che versione di ubuntu
<krabador> Scude, non è una replica
<anto> krabador: i3 versione 15.10, sono tornato alla 15.04 che è un fulmine all'accensione
<anto> entrambi i pc con ssd alta performance
<krabador> anto, cambia il kernel ,ed il modo di gestire i servizi
<krabador> anto, ssd "alta performance"
<krabador> hai gpt o mbr in ssd?
<anto> mbr
<krabador> anto, con grub che gestisce multiboot?
<anto> si
<krabador> quanti sistemi ?
<anto> uso winsoz per soli due software ma devo ancora tenerlo
<krabador> anto, ubuntu in ext4 con journaling ?
<anto> yes
<krabador> italiano , per favore
<krabador> non sei mio fratello, non posso leggerti nel pensiero
<anto> si :-)
<anto> hai ragione
<Scude> scrivendo sudo dpkg -i pacchettochrome.deb mi dice errore
<krabador> perchè Scude , come dire... come si chiama il pacchetto di chrome che hai scaricato dal sito?
<anto> dimenticavo, si tratta della distro Kubuntu
<krabador> anto, dettaglio non da poco
<anto> non ho provato la Ubuntu quindi non so se è lo stesso
<krabador> anto, kubuntu 15.04/15.10 hanno uan marea di problemi per via della totale immaturità di kde5
<krabador> anto, non è lo stesso
<anto> ho pensato a un baco della nuova versione
<anto> allora mi stai confermando il dubbio
<anto> attenderò aggiornamenti allora e resto nella 15.04 :-)
<krabador> anto, si dice in ingresso che sistema si usa
<krabador> anto, diciamo che con kubuntu, puoi morire di fame attiualmente, nello sperare che diventi stabile
<anto> vero :-|
<krabador> cerca di evitare di fare l'affezionato dell'ambiente grafico , e prova un'altra derivata
<anto> tipo?
<krabador> !derivate | anto
<ubot-it> anto: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu-gnome ubuntu-mate
<krabador> se proprio non ti piace ubuntu di bandiera, con unity
<anto> cosa consiglieresti per un server locale ?
<anto> lo uso come cloud
<anto> solo su intranet
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<anto> 6GB
<anto> non ce ne vanno di più
<krabador> per un server , per definizione, al di la dell'hardware a disposizione, il sistema è il piu' leggero possibile
<anto> si
<krabador> ubuntu server , non ha ambiente grafico, perchè chi gestisce un server non ne ha bisogno
<anto> devo provarlo allora
<krabador> il fatto che tu abbia di base scelto kubuntu, va a dimostrare che hai trascurato qualcosa di importante, nel calcolo
<krabador> per fare poi , poche cose, non serve neanche doversi imbarcare nell'impresa di installare e manutenere ubuntu server
<anto> si, la questione è che la macchina viene usata anche da un utente in contemporanea
<krabador> puoi andare di xubuntu o lubuntu
<anto> mi sa che dovrà essere isolato e metto su ubuntu server
<krabador> che sono le piu' leggerein assoluto
<krabador> in particolar modo lubuntu , che ha l'ambiente grafico mainstream piu' leggero , per linux
<anto> devo fare prove allora
<anto> e isolare la macchina solo come server
<krabador> esatto, prova finquando non trovi il contesto piu' cogeniale
<anto> ti ringrazio, sei stato utile :-)
<krabador> di niente, torna a trovarci
<anto> ;-)
<anto> grazie
<anto> a presto
<Scude> chi ha installato google chrome su ubuntu 15.10?
<neramarea> buonasera a tutti. come rimuovo i badge di orca e del selettore della lingua nellla schermata di accesso del lightdm?
<LucaBD> Buona sera a tutti
<LucaBD> Cristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> LucaBD: non rivolgerti in particolare a qualcuno
<cristian_c> !chi
<LucaBD> Scusami... Volevo solamente dirti che ho messo Ubuntu 15.10, ho installato la stampante ma nulla, non stampa ugualmente...
<cristian_c> LucaBD: hai installato ubuntu o hai provato in live?
<LucaBD> Installato direttamente.
<cristian_c> LucaBD: hai una vecchia epson, giusto?
<LucaBD> Già, Epson EPL 5900L
<cristian_c> LucaBD: spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> dopo aver installato il sistema
<LucaBD> Allora, sono andato su Impostazioni del sistema, successivamente su Stampanti, ho fatto clic su Aggiungi e mi ha rilevato la Epson. Successivamente mi ha consigliato di scegliere dei driver dalla lista, e ho scelto quelli per il mio modello. La stampante risulta installata ma non riceve l'input di stampa
<cristian_c> LucaBD: ok, molto bene
<cristian_c> LucaBD: che dice la coda di stampa?
<cristian_c> !stampa
<LucaBD> Quando mando il documento mi dice elaborazione in corso, successivamente si toglie dalla coda come se avesse stampato il documento
<ioioio> salve, vorrei installare unity3d ma non ci riesco... come posso fare? grazie
<cristian_c> LucaBD:
<cristian_c> LucaBD: puoi postare una schermata delle proprietà della stampante?
<cristian_c> ioioio: il motore grafico per lo sviluppo gaming?
<cristian_c> LucaBD: è una stampante laser?
<LucaBD> Si è una stampante laser
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'stampa'
<LucaBD> Rieccomi
<michele993> come scrivo il cancelletto xD
<LucaBD> Che schermata vuoi di preciso?
<cristian_c> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> LucaBD: dalla finestra stampanti fai clic destro sulla stampante e scegli proprietà
<LucaBD> Dove la carico?
<cristian_c> !image | LucaBD
<ubot-it> LucaBD: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ioioio> nono il plugin
<cristian_c> ioioio: per fare cosa?
<ioioio> counter strike :D
<cristian_c> ioioio: specifica meglio
<cristian_c> ioioio: dove hai installato counterstrike?
<ioioio> online
<LucaBD> cristian_c eccolo: http://imgur.com/rsVRPd9
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<michele993> ragazzi conoscete un canale di supporto al c++?
<LucaBD> Spero si veda bene :D
<cristian_c> LucaBD: eplaser è il driver della epl 5900
<cristian_c> LucaBD: la 5900l usa il driver epsonepl
<LucaBD> ? Non capisco.. io ho la Epson EPL-5900L
<cristian_c> come scritto nel sito openprinting
<cristian_c> The printers of Epson's EPL "L" series do not understand PCL 5e, PCL 6, or PostScript and so they do not work with standard drivers; they can only be driven through a proprietary language.
<LucaBD> Quindi che posso fare? Non servono a niente i dischi dei driver per Win XP giusto?
<cristian_c> LucaBD: allora
<cristian_c> giustamente noto che hai ubuntu in virtualbox
<Carlin0> LucaBD, hai abilitato le porte usb su vbox ?
<cristian_c> LucaBD: c'è tutto un discorso riguardo il supporto a periferiche su virtualbox
<LucaBD> Si si carlin0
<cristian_c> che esula un po' dallo scopo di questo canale
<cristian_c> LucaBD: la tua non è un'installazione nativa della stampante su un ubuntu reale
<LucaBD> Capisco, allora nulla.. Vedrò di metterci su XP
<cristian_c> LucaBD: cosa ti spinge a stampare su ubuntu in virtualbox?
<cristian_c> è una cosa che non mi quadra
<cristian_c> se fosse il sistema installato sulla macchina , lo capirei
<cristian_c> ma farlo in virtuale, non ha molto senso
<LucaBD> Perchè sapevo che su Ubuntu le stampanti datate non avevano molti problemi ad andare... Su Win 7,8,8.1 o 10 non gira il driver
<cristian_c> visto che puoi stampare direttamente dal sistema host, in esecuzione nello stesso momento sul desktop
<Carlin0> immagino che il sistema host sia win LucaBD e su win non dovresti avere problemi
<cristian_c> LucaBD: il sistema host è windows 8
<cristian_c> ?
<LucaBD> 10
<LucaBD> Ho provato anche su 7 e 8 ma nulla..
<cristian_c> LucaBD: consiglio spassionato:
<cristian_c> LucaBD: anzi, due consigli
<LucaBD> Dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> LucaBD: 1) se vuoi usare periferiche usb in virtuale, devi abilitare il supporto usb innanzitutto, installando l'extension pack
<cristian_c> LucaBD: 2) se vuoi usare la stampante nel sistema host non compatibile, secondo me dovresti forzare la modalità compatibilità xp
<cristian_c> LucaBD: è una cosa che feci per il driver audio realtek, che su windows 7 non si voleva installare perché supportava solo fino a vista
<cristian_c> LucaBD: ma questo, come capirai facilmente, non è argomento di questo canale
<LucaBD> Capisco, proverò a mettere XP grazie mille!
<cristian_c> LucaBD: quindi nessuna delle due ti va bene?
<cristian_c> come opzioni
<Carlin0> LucaBD, ma hai usato questi driver ? → http://esupport.epson-europe.com/FileDetails.aspx?lng=en-GB&data=0ccCGROWIYMJz5Y9grzzDCWEGfRDM3CCSgFdDGLz4LoU003D&id=31411&cl=-1
<LucaBD> No perchè neanche con la compatibilità xp mi funziona..
<LucaBD> No! Ora li provo subito!
<LucaBD> Carlin0 , a me non li fa scaricare... Mi da una pagina totalmente bianca.
<cristian_c> LucaBD: ma la stampante sei sicuro che funziona?
<cristian_c> (a prescindere dall'os)
<cristian_c> è in buono stato?
<LucaBD> Si si, funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> LucaBD: ma in live hai provato?
<LucaBD> No... L'ho installato direttamente
<cristian_c> LucaBD: non ci siamo capiti
<cristian_c> LucaBD: non sto parlando di virtualbox
<LucaBD> Ah, no no non ci ho mai provato senza virtualbox
<cristian_c> LucaBD: e aggiungo: cosa che avresti dovuto specificare all'inizio, quando sei entrato.
<cristian_c> LucaBD: prova con il supporto in modalità live
<cristian_c> facendo il boot
<cristian_c> LucaBD: visto che la stampante viene almeno riconosciuta out-of-the-box dal sistems
<cristian_c> a
<WD-40> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi come editare la systray-whitelist su Ubuntu Unity 14.04 tramite dconf Editor? Grazie
<cristian_c> WD-40: può essere effettivamente un problema
<WD-40> cristian_c, pervia di Ubuntu Unity 14.04?
<cristian_c> WD-40: per via di alcune limitazioni imposte alla systray su unity
<cristian_c> come ad esempio per xchat ed altre applicazioni, rispetto al fatto di comparire o meno sul pannello come applet
<cristian_c> visto che già esiste il launcher
<WD-40> cristian_c, non c'è qualche stratagemma per aggirare la limitazione?
<Carlin0> WD-40, usare un altro DE forse
<cristian_c> WD-40: alloa, dove hai letto della whitelist e di dconf-editor?
<WD-40> cristian_c, sul forum di ubuntu in varie discussioni si parlava del fatto che prima fosse possibile editare systray-whitelist mentre ora no
<cristian_c> WD-40: e dunque, cosa ne concludi? Che devi fare, esattamente?
<WD-40> Carlin0, sembrerà assurdo ma mi trovo bene con unity
<cristian_c> WD-40: non è assurdo
<WD-40> cristian_c, concludo che molti suggerisco di aggiungere ppa esterni per scaricare dei pacchetti aggiuntivi ma me ne guardo bene
<Carlin0> è assurdo (lol)
<cristian_c> con kde5 instabile su kubuntu, e ambienti grafici stabili, ma , come dire..., retrò, unity non è una cattiva scelta, già per il solo fatto che funziona senza esplodere
<cristian_c> WD-40: ma in tutto questo
<cristian_c> WD-40: non hai ancora spiegato cosa concretamente devi fare
<WD-40> cristian_c, ho provato vari DE ma alla fine sono tornato punto e a capo. Mi pare che sia quello migliore per me
<WD-40> cristian_c, semplicemente vorrei poter far funzionare l'indicatore di teamspeak nel vassoio di sistema
<cristian_c> oohhh
<cristian_c> vedi che ce l'hai fatta a dirlo, alla fine? .D
<WD-40> cristian_c, ho preso la cosa alla larga perché mi interessava capire se ci fosse possibilità di risolvere la cosa alla radice visto che in passato ho avuto problemi simili con altri software
<cristian_c> WD-40: purtroppo, è una questione da affrontare caso per caso
<cristian_c> WD-40: visto che ogni software implementano o meno il supporto a unity, a modo proprio
<WD-40> cristian_c, per come è stata messa in molti topic sul forum sembrava quasi che "il problema" fosse questo blocco sulla voce systray-whitelist
<WD-40> a buon conto, è una cosa risolvibile o me lo posso dimenticare?
<cristian_c> WD-40: ho notato come nelle versioni come fosse stato imposto un blocco via codice
<cristian_c> quindi non configurabile tramite file di conf
<WD-40> cristian_c, che si può fare?
<cristian_c> WD-40: diciamo che in generale, un applet nel pannello, senza un -indicator ufficiale dei repo, e con il launcher, è ridondante
<cristian_c> WD-40: bisogna vedere se c'è un -indicator apposito per teamspeak
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> WD-40: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Componenti
<WD-40> cristian_c, cerco di mettere quanta più roba sul pannello, alleggerendo il launcher, per recuperare un po' di spazio con programmi che non devo richiamare continuamente mentre lavoro
<cristian_c> WD-40: quello che fai è un discorso sensato
<cristian_c> WD-40: per la roba sempre aperta, credo abbiano fatto apposta gli 'indicatori'
<cristian_c> WD-40: non so hai aperto il link che ti ho passato
<WD-40> cristian_c, sì, gli sto dando una lettura
<WD-40> cristian_c, non so se ho capito bene, ma il punto è se esista o meno un indicator-teamspeak o qualcosa di simile compatibile con la versione di ubuntu che gira sul mio pc?
<Prince73> durante l'installazione mi chiede login
<Prince73> cosa devo inserire?
<Carlin0> Prince73, dove hai preso la iso ?
<Prince73> da questo sito
<cristian_c> WD-40: sì
<cristian_c> WD-40: per vedere se è stata sviluppata una qualche integrazione col pannello
<WD-40> cristian_c, mi sa che conviene che mandi direttamente una mail a signor teamspeak
<tux17> Buonasera, sto provando ad installare il seguente pacchetto linux-backports-modules-cw-3.8-precise-generic ma mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto , come mai??
<Prince73> durante l'istallazione mi e' apparsa questa stringa ubuntu 15.10
<Prince73> ubuntu tty1
<Prince73> ubuntu login
<tux17> Qualcuno capace c'è??
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | tux17
<ubot-it> tux17: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> tux17, che ubuntu usi ?
<cristian_c> tux17: dai per scontato che sono tutti scarsi, in generale?
<tux17> 15.10
<cristian_c> o ti servono info su argomenti specifici?
<jester-> tux17: sbagli nome
<cristian_c> WD-40: comuque , ci sono applicazioni per gestire la tray
<WD-40> cristian_c, tipo?
<Carlin0> tux17, è ovvio che se tu vuoi installar eun pacchetto della 12.04 sulla 15.10 avrai qualche problemino
<cristian_c> WD-40: ma non so hanno il supporto a unity
<tux17> che nome devo mettere??
<cristian_c> WD-40: non ricordo  il nome del programma, ma cerca 'tray' nel software center, e vedi cosa esce
<jester-> il nome giusto del pacchetto presente nei repo
<tux17> come posso trovarlo??
<Carlin0> tux17, a cosa servirebbe sto pacchetto ...
<cristian_c> tux17: su su, chi cerca trova...
<cristian_c> tux17: apri synaptic, ad esempio
<cristian_c> digiti il nome nel campo di ricerca
<tux17> non mi funziona il wifi su ubuntu
<cristian_c> di quello che devi cercare
<WD-40> cristian_c, non mi pare ci sia nulla di pertinente con quella voce di ricerca
<Carlin0> tux17, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<cristian_c> WD-40: allora, qualcosa si trova
<tux17> si
<cristian_c> ma intanto
<cristian_c> !chat | WD-40
<ubot-it> WD-40: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tux17> sto usando una penne wifi
<Carlin0> tux17, sudo apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> WD-40: puoi scrivere direttamente di là, per il proseguio
<WD-40> ok
<cristian_c> di quello che stiamo dicendo
<Carlin0> tux17, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> tux17, il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<LucaBD> cristian_c per la stampante ho risolto mettendo su VB Win XP :D grazie comunque!
<cristian_c> LucaBD: di niente, ma te l'aveva suggerito Carlin0
<LucaBD> Grazie anche a te Carlin0 :D
<tux17> mi esce http://paste.ubuntu.com/13496204/
<Prince73> Qualcuno puo' aiutare anche me?
<cristian_c> Prince73: non siamo alla cassa di un supermercato
<LucaBD> Non ho capito che login ti chiede.. Ho installato Ubuntu 15.10 e non mi ha chiesto nulla se non la password per creare l'utente
<Carlin0> Prince73, ti ho chiesto mezzora fa da dove hai scaricato la iso
<Prince73> e ti ho risposto mezz'ora fa che l'ho scaricato da questo sito
<Carlin0> questo quale ?
<Carlin0> tux17, mi spiace ma non conosco quella scheda di rete , anche se in linea di massima dovrebbe andare
<tux17> Carlin0, grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> tux17: puoi ripetere?
<tux17> cristian_c: cosa?
<Carlin0> c'è il paste sopra cristian_c
<cristian_c> product: QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> è usb?
<Carlin0> quello ...
<tux17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13496204/
<cristian_c> Prince73: puoi essere più preciso? Che file hai scaricato?
<Carlin0> cristian_c, no la usb è l'altra , quella deve essere interna al pc
<Carlin0> giusto tux17 ?
<tux17> si, è come dice Carlin0
<jester-> e dovrebbe andare
<jester-> lsusb per la penna
<cristian_c> ma io non vedo driver
<cristian_c> tux17: non è che ci vuole il firmware?
<jester-> provare a installare il firmware non free
<tux17> come devo fare?? xD
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<tux17> jester-, fatto.. ora??
<jester-> tux17: iwconfig
<cristian_c> tux17: e anche sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<cristian_c> che c'è anche il firmware open-sorcio, nel caso
<jester-> tux17: ma se hai una wifi integrata perchè usi la usb
<tux17> perchè non me la considera quella integrata
<jester-> tux17: atheros ha sempre funzato
<jester-> tux17: dai rfkill all | pastebinit
<tux17> Usage: rfkill [options] command
<tux17> Options:
<tux17>  --version show version (0.5-1ubuntu2 (Ubuntu))
<tux17> Commands:
<tux17>  help
<tux17>  event
<tux17> mi sà che ho fatto qualcosa che non dovevo fare xD
<cristian_c> !paste | tux17
<ubot-it> tux17: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tux17> cmq mi dà: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> tux17: è scritto anche nel topic, l'hai letto?
<tux17> chiedo scusa
<jester-> tux17: rfkill list
<tux17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13496424/
<cristian_c> tux17: che pc hai?
<jester-> tux17:  dovrebbe andare la atheros
<jester-> tux17: iwconfig | pastebinit
<tux17> asus x553ma-sx837h
<Carlin0> tux17, e che ubuntu ?
<tux17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13496453/
<tux17> ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> tux17: ok
<jester-> tux17: una scheda wifi è su forse la usb
<tux17> sisi
<jester-> ha un nome strano sei sicuro di usare ubuntu e non il solito tarocco?
<tux17> certo
<jester-> mai vito nominare una wifi cosi
<jester-> tux17: dovrebbe collegarsi. non c'è nell'icona rete?
<tux17> è il nome di default del mio router
<tux17> ma in questo momento sono collegato ma se tolgo la penna no
<jester-> tux17: wlx0014c143217b    di solito è wlanx
<Carlin0> tux17, hai installato wicd per caso ?
<tux17> non so cosa sia
<Carlin0> tux17, dpkg -l | grep wicd
<tux17> so solo che sono due settimane che provo qualsiasi cosa che trovo in rete ma nnt
<tux17> fatta ma non restituisce nnt
<Carlin0> ok ...
<cristian_c> tux17: allora, dovresti dirlo all'inizio
<cristian_c> a cosa hai messo mano
<cristian_c> invece che scoprirlo strada facendo
<tux17> ragazzi giusto perchè togliermi sto dubbio... mica potrebbe essere legato all'acpi?? dato che solo inserendo acpi=off mi parte ubuntu
<cristian_c> che fa perdere tempo a te e a noi
<cristian_c> tux17: è possibile, forse in linea teorica
<cristian_c> tux17: ma sarebbe meglio appunto provare in live e togliersi il dubbio
<tux17> provato ma non parte la live
<cristian_c> visto che ci hai smanettato pesantemente
<cristian_c> e non sappiamo i particolari di ciò che hai fatto
<cristian_c> tux17: neanche con nomodeset?
<tux17> dove devo inserirlo??
<cristian_c> tux17: nella schermata che si apre premendo 'e' su 'try ubuntu' nel grub
<tux17> dopo una determinata stringa o in qualsiasi posto??
<cristian_c> tux17: dopo quiet splash
<cristian_c> ma con una schermata si vede meglio
<tux17> ora provo... spero di ritrovarti dopo
<tux17> non va nemmeno con nomodeset
<cristian_c> tux17: la puoi postare una schermata?
<tux17> con nomodeset: systemd[1]: [/lib/systemd/system/casper.service:10] Failed to parse input specifier, ignoring: force-tty
<tux17> e si blocca quando sta il logo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> tux17: si può vedere come hai modificato i parametri?
<cristian_c> !image | tux17
<ubot-it> tux17: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tux17> ok
<tux17> https://imgur.com/jBI0kTz
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tux17: http://askubuntu.com/questions/664992/ubuntu-live-disk-stop-halt-in-the-boot-process
<cristian_c> tux17: pare che l'errore vada di moda sugli asu
<cristian_c> asus
<tux17> quindi devo provare con kubuntu?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> tux17: non cambierebbe nulla
<tux17> quindi devo rinunciare :(?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> tux17: ma sei in macchina virtuale?
<tux17> nono
<cristian_c> tux17: acpi probe failed?
<cristian_c> tux17: puoi postare la schermata con gli errori?
<tux17> non ho capito.. cosa devo fare??
<cristian_c> tux17: una foto della schermata con gli errori
<tux17> ma dalla live??
<cristian_c> tux17: certo
<cristian_c> mentre avvii la live
<tux17> sempre con nomodeset?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !image | tux17
<ubot-it> tux17: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tux17> https://imgur.com/sHtIUpm
<cristian_c> tux17: page not found
<cristian_c> tux17: hai anche link esistenti?
<tux17> a me esce
<tux17> prova ora https://imgur.com/TeDY4ce
<cristian_c> il primo link continua a dare 'page not found', il secondo va
<tux17> hai visto la schermata??
<cristian_c> tux17: sì
<cristian_c> tux17: una volta nella tty, digita: dmesg | less
<tux17> come vado nella tty??
<cristian_c> tux17: se il cursore lamepeggia e ti fa dogitare comandi, allora sei già lì
<tux17> Il cursore non lampeggia.. è bloccato
<cristian_c> tux17: ok
<cristian_c> tux17: allora, ma io devo andare
<cristian_c> tux17: ti suggerisco di modificare la schermata di prika
<tux17> Cioè?
<cristian_c> tux17: aggiungere nomodeset e togliere quiet splash
<cristian_c> tux17: e poi scattare una foto
<tux17> Ok
<cristian_c> una foto del boot
<cristian_c> tux17: ma io ora vado
<tux17> Ok grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> e quindi se ne parla appena possibile
<cristian_c> ma tu fai la foto, nel caso
<cristian_c> tux17: notte
<tux17> Notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-25
<Roby-UB22> Salve, sono nuovo e ho da poco installato Ubuntu 14-04-lts.
<Roby-UB22> Vorrei sostituire la password del dell'hard disk, qualcuno mi sa dare indicazioni? Grazie
<Carlin0> Roby-UB22, hai criptato i dati ?
<Roby-UB22> Penso di sì, durante la l'installazione mi ha chiesto se volevo la password sul disco è l'ho inserita. Ora la vorrei cambiare
<Carlin0> non sono pratico di questa cosa , mi spiace , non l'ho mai usata
<Roby-UB22> Grazie lo stesso.... Aspetto altri 10 min per vedere se c'è qualcuno che mi sa dire come si fa.
<Carlin0> Roby-UB22, vedi se ti può essere utile questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper
<Carlin0> al massimo prova a ripassare nel pomeriggio
<Roby-UB22> Grazie, provo a studiarmi il Cryptkeeper, e se non risolvo provo più tardi.
<Ignazio> ciao ragazzi è la sezione giusta per risolvere problemi nell'installazione di ubuntu?
<nwdg> vorrei installare in dual boot ubuntu nel mio laptoop con win10, l'installazione di win10 é UEFI, devo per forza impostare il bios a legacy per fare il boot da ubuntu live su un drive usb?
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ExPBoy> ok credo basti :)
<Ignazio> sto cercando di installare ubuntu tramite cd ma all'avvio del pc e selezionando la modalità cd esce fuori a scritta "rebbot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device"
<ExPBoy> Ignazio, ormai solo dvd o usb i cd non sono bastano
<Ignazio> scusami intendevo dvd
<ExPBoy> come hai fatto il dvd?
<ExPBoy> !masterizzazione
<ubot-it> masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Ignazio> il dvd l ho fatto cliccando con il tasto destro sull'immagine iso e dando il comando masterizza immagine sul disco, naturalmente a quel punto parte nero
<ExPBoy> scrivi immagine su disco
<ExPBoy> se non parte èuò essere daneggiata kla iso che hai scaricato
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<ExPBoy> controlla la iso e al limite riscarica e masterizza a bassa velocità
<ExPBoy> se propio vuoi usare dvd altrimenti usa USB
<tux17> Salve ragazzi, non so se qualcuno si ricorda di me e del problema che cercavo di risolvere ieri
<tux17> volevo dirvi che ho risoltoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :):):)
<ginolino> ciao a tutti
<ginolino> qualcuno online?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ginolino> ok, ho ubuntu 13.04, ho provato ad installare la 15.04, ma nn son riuscito xche' nn me la legge, ho provato sia da dvd che da usb, entrando nel bios e modificando la sequenza di boot. qualche dritta?
<easy> salve scusate ma se inserisco un hard disk in formato ntfs ubuntu me lo legge ?
<doom_> salve ho una vecchia chiavetta della 3 modello Huawei E156G che mi è stata data nel frattempo riparano il mio modem wi fi ma non so proprio come farla funzionare non me la vede nemmeno come memoria di massa usb
<krabador> doom_, ubuntu quale?
<doom_> krabador ubuntu 14.04 con gnome desktop
<krabador> doom_, inseriscila, dmesg | tail
<krabador> !pastebin | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<doom_> krabador-
<doom_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13503183/
<krabador> doom_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> doom_, lsusb | pastebinit
<doom_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13503212/
<krabador> doom_, da network manager non riesci a creare connessione a banda larga mobile?
<dartaek> salve volevo sapere cos'è la versione server di Ubuntu Grazie
<doom_> krabador_  no
<doom_> non lavado
<doom_> non la vedo
<Carlin0> dartaek, cosa non ti è chiaro di server
<krabador> dartaek, ubuntu per server
<dartaek> cioè è la versione grezza diciamo dove si usano solo comandi da tastiera ?
<krabador> doom_, installa questo http://www.sakis3g.com/
<krabador> segui le istruzioni
<krabador> dartaek, una versione concepita per server, senza ambiente grafico
<Carlin0> dartaek, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server
<krabador> dartaek, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<dartaek> ah ok grazie ragazzi!! Un' ultima cosa: ma per caso esiste un manuale in pdf che esplichi tutti i comandi da tastiera per il terminale oppure posso consultare solo il sito?
<krabador> !terminale | dadexix86
<ubot-it> dadexix86: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !terminale | dartaek
<ubot-it> dartaek: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | dartaek
<ubot-it> dartaek: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<dartaek> ok come avevo fatto io Grazie mille e complimenti per il proggetto !!
<dartaek> Molto esauriente Ciao :) ;)
<cristian_c> il proggetto seefer
<cristian_c> server
<doom_> krabador , grazie per l'aiuto la chiavetta funziona
<krabador> de nata
<krabador> *nada
<doom_> ;-)
<doom_> krabador _  il  software lo trovo tra le applicazioni per connetere la chiavetta?
<krabador> il software lo trovi dove l'hai scaricato
<Scude> ciao!! chi di voi ha google chrome su ubuntu 15.10?
<cristian_c> Scude: è un sondaggio?
<Carlin0> Scude, qual'è il problema ?
<Scude> no non è un sondaggio, è per capire se è realmente possibile installarlo. è da giorni che ci provo
<Carlin0> Scude, rispondi a me ...qual'è il problema ?
<cristian_c> Scude: e allora perché non fai direttamente la richiesta?
<cristian_c> invece di questi preamboli
<Carlin0> Scude, hai scaricato il file deb dal sito ?
<krabador> Scude, senti
<krabador> non è credibile
<krabador> che sono giorni
<Scude> l'ho scaricato da qui http://google-chrome.it.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<krabador> che non riesci a digitare ed inviare sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> con nomepacchetto, che deve essere il nome corretto del pacchetto scaricato
<Carlin0> Scude, https://www.google.it/chrome/browser/desktop/ questo è il sito originale
<krabador> nel terminale, devi stare nella cartella in cui è dentro il file
<krabador> altrimenti sudo dpkg -i /percorso/del/pacchetto/nomepacchetto.deb
<Carlin0> Scude, ce la fai a scaricare dal link che ti ho dato ?
<Scude> ho provato 4 o 5 volte ma mi dice sempre errore
<Carlin0> hai provato cosa ?
<krabador> Scude, certo , tipo "file non esistente"
<krabador> perchè sbagli il nome del file
<krabador> o non sei nella cartella che lo contiene
<krabador> o tutt'e 2
<Carlin0> il bello è che non ti risponde ...
<krabador> Scude, apri il terminale , digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> Scude, premi invio
<Scude> ma il terminale da dove lo devo aprire?
<Carlin0> cmq dopo installato ci va un apt -f per le dipendenze
<krabador> Scude, dai, ma non hai veramente niente da fare?
<krabador> Carlin0, un passo alla volta
<krabador> Carlin0, da come vedi .
<cristian_c> Scude: ci sono vari modi
<cristian_c> per aprire un terminale
<Scude> sono appena sbarcato su ubuntu, non pretendere che sia un genio
<krabador> cristian_c, aspetta che risponda, per favore
<krabador> Scude, non pretendo che sia un genio, ma che tu sappia cliccare in alto a sinistra, sull'icona, e vedere nell'elenco delle applicazioni installate
<krabador> Scude, poi, se dici "<Scude> ho provato 4 o 5 volte ma mi dice sempre errore"
<krabador> il terminale l'hai aperto
<krabador> quindi, non è questione di pretendere che tu sia un genio, ma che non prenda in giro
<krabador> i volontari di questo canale.
<Scude> ma non sto prendendo in giro nessuno
<krabador> e allora lo sai aprire il terminale ?
<Scude> si, ma dato che ci sono vari modi magari lo apro nel modo sbagliato, oppure da ogni posto che lo apro è sempre la stessa cosa?
<krabador> Scude, comunque si apra, devi, all'interno, sempre mandare il comando cd /cartella , con il nome esatto della cartella
<krabador> per andare nella cartella in cui è dentro il file
<krabador> non puoi dire al terminale a secco di interagire in con un file
<krabador> in quanto appena lo apri, lui è operativo nella cartella /home/utente
<Scude> per indirizzarlo in una cartella specifica cosa devo scrivere? supponendo che lo voglia mandare in /home/utente/scaricati
<DivSalv> lo ha già scritto sopra
<krabador> Scude, puoi aprire il gestore file, andare nella catella in questione, cliccare tasto destro e selezionare "apri nel terminale"
<krabador> oppure aprire il terminale , digitare, (e 2 ) cd /home/utente/scaricati
<krabador> invio
<krabador> attento alle maiuscole e minuscole
<krabador> puoi, nel terminale digitare cd, e parte del nome della cartella, premendo tab, potrai vedere se all'interno della posizione in cui sei , c'è qualcosa con quel nome
<krabador> ti ricordo che appena lo apri, con l'eseguibile, o con ctrl alt t, sei in /home/utente
<DivSalv> Scude: sembri prorpio all'inizio con linux, ti consiglio di leggere questo sito: http://linuxguide.altervista.org/
<Scude> ok ci sono. Ora scrivo sudo dpkg -i nomedelpacchetto.deb
<Scude> grazie mille
<krabador> Scude, se sei nella cartella giusta, digita ls -la
<krabador> invio
<krabador> e lui ti fa vedere cosa c'è dentro
<krabador> in modo che puoi controllare il nome del file
<krabador> DivSalv, puoi indicare guide ufficiali della comunità ?
<krabador> per favore, giusto perchè sei nel canale ufficiale italiano di supporto al sistema operativo ubuntu
<krabador> che ha un wiki molto grande
<krabador> pieno di pagine informative su una marea di aspetti
<krabador> DivSalv, non so se c'hai mai fatto caso
<DivSalv> scusa, volevo solo segnalare un sito in cui vengono spiegate le basi di linux, credevo che gli servisse.
<krabador> DivSalv, che cosa hai fatto è evidente
<Scude> il nome del pacchetto è giusto, mi dice problemi con le dipendenze inpediscono la configurazione di google-chrome-stable, google-chrome-stable dipende da libappindicatori, il quale non è installato
<krabador> DivSalv, hai mai fatto caso che nel wiki ubuntu ci sono le basi?
<krabador> Scude, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> cosi' come lo vedi
<krabador> invio
<DivSalv> si, per le prossime segnalazioni userò le paggine di wiki, io cmq sono un utente, che in passato è già stato aiutato in questo canale.
<krabador> DivSalv, bene. molto semplicemente, di fronte ad utenti inesperti, qui dentro ci si puo' prendere la responsabilità solo di cio' che dice la documentazione ufficiale. Entrare e incollare fonti esterne, anche se possono contenere contenuti drasticamente corretti , non è corretto nei confronti dell'utente che chiede supporto , dovesse avere problemi con cio' che ha letto all'esterno della documentazione ufficiale
<Scude> krabador dopo aver scritto quello ripeto l'installazione con sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb?
<DivSalv> krabador: ricevito :)
<krabador> Scude, no
<krabador> Scude, ti configura da solo il pacchetto che gli ha fatto dire che c'erano problemi con le dipendenze
<krabador> DivSalv, detto questo, sei il benvenuto :D
<DivSalv> ne approfitto per chiedere delle info sul programma screen:)
<Scude> krabador grazie di tutto. ha funzionato ed ora finalmente posso navigare su chrome! gentilissimo!
<krabador> di niente
<DivSalv> visto che uso linux principalmente per programmare in C/C++ preferisco usare il terminale TTY, ed usando screen posso avere molte sessioni di terminale già aperte, cambiando con un solo tasto, mi chiedevo se è possibile aggiungere u indicatore della batteria sulla barra di stato di screen?
<krabador> DivSalv, io personalmente non lo uso, non saprei
<DivSalv> ok, grazie
<alessandro76> salve, come faccio con ubuntu al collegare il tv smart tramite dlna? grazie
<krabador> alessandro76, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna
<krabador> cosi'
<alessandro76> è complicato, non credo di avere le competenze per fare questa procedura
<cristian_c> alessandro76: ma vuoi riprodurre i contenuti sul tv usando ubuntu come server?
<alessandro76> ho un video in mp4 sul pc con ubuntu e vorrei tramite dlna poterlo vedere nel televisore smart
<cristian_c> alessandro76: perché proprio dlna?
<alessandro76> ho altre strade?
<krabador> alessandro76, allora, linux puo' essere "complicato" , ma, ti chiedo, è  complicato sapere quali protocolli di rete supporta il tuo televisore?
<krabador> in base a quelli puoi impostare condivisione di contenuti in altri modi
<alessandro76> non so è un lg 32lf580v
<krabador> alessandro76, ecco, a questo punto ti chiedo, ti sembra giusto essere completamente disinformato, sul sistema che usi e sul televisore che vuoi usare?
<alessandro76> no è solo che sono alle prime armi in queste cose
<krabador> alessandro76, allora, prendi il manuale del televisore, che noi non siamo tenuti a conoscere, e consulta la sezione dedicata alla rete
<krabador> in base a quella, possiamo parlare qui , di come puoi fare a farci interagire ubuntu
<alessandro76> pensavo che fosse semplice come con lo smarphone
<krabador> alessandro76, non supporre
<krabador> verifica
<joke2k> Ciao a tutti, devo configurare l'accesso ad una VPN ma non so bene come fare. chi può aiutarmi?
<krabador> joke2k, network manager
<joke2k> krabador, ho installato network-manager-openvpn
<joke2k> ma non so come accedere con le informazioni che mi hanno fornito
<joke2k> cioè un certificato .crt, un file .p12, una coppia di username/password e un gateway
<krabador> joke2k, connessioni vpn --- aggiungi
<joke2k> metto OpenVPN, poi devo scegliere la tipologia di autenticazione
<joke2k> cioè tra: Certificates (TLS), Password, Password with Certificates (TLS) e Static key
<joke2k> krabador, la prima e la terza modalità (quelle con TLS), mi chiede la PrivateKey che io non ho, l'unico metodo di che posso salvare è quello "Password" dove mi chiedeil CA Certificate
<lollo97> ciao a tutti,avrei delle domande da fare,qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ilovelinux> !chiedi | lollo97
<ubot-it> lollo97: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lollo97> ah ok grazie :)
<lollo97> sul portatile con una scheda video integrada da 128 mb potrebbe girare buntu,senza darmi problemi?
<lollo97> integrata* ubuntu*
<Gabriele> Salve
<Gabriele> Ciao
<DivSalv> lollo97:io ho installato lubuntu su un Acer Aspire ONE, ubuntu è un pò + pesante, ma dovrebbe andare lo stesso
<cristian_c> lollo97: altre caratteristiche del portatile?
<lollo97> 2.16ghz,4 gb di ram,scheda video intel graphic hd integrata
<lollo97> sono quei portatili che vendono a 250/300 euro
<cristian_c> lollo97: processore?
<lollo97> intel celeron 2860
<DivSalv> è simile al mio portatile con win 10(ma prima c'era ubuntu, e gira tranquillamente)
<cristian_c> lollo97: scarica il file .iso di ubuntu, masterizzalo su dvd o crea un supporto usb tramite universal usb installer
<lollo97> e invece per kali linux,non ho capito che requisiti ci vogliono
<cristian_c> infine fai il boot da usb e scegli la modalità di prova
<cristian_c> lollo97: qui non si da supporto a kali linux
<lollo97> ah scusa allora
<DivSalv> appunto, i file iso di linux sono anche live, credo anche kali
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> !usbwin | lollo97
<ubot-it> lollo97: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> !iso | lollo97
<ubot-it> lollo97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lollo97> grazie :)
<lollo97> poi avrei da chiedere un'altra cosa
<lollo97> come faccio a sapere se una scheda video ha l'accellerazione 3d?
<lollo97> qualcuno conosce il sito online PROKOO?
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-26
<fabietto> ciao a tutti
<fabietto> ciao a tutti
<fabietto> qualcuno mi puo dare qualche dritta su ubuntu?
<roky> salve ragazzi
<roky> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Carlin0> per cosa roky ?
<roky> per capire come funziona xchat
<roky> uso ubuntu da pochissimo tempo
<roky> vorrei prima di tutto cambiare la mail
<roky> associata al mio profilo
<roky> e poi capire se posso scaricare e come scaricare
<roky> grazie mille carlin8
<Carlin0> scaricare cosa ?
<roky> da multisalachannel
<Carlin0> eh ?
<roky> dal sito
<Carlin0> cosa devi scaricare ?
<roky> Carlin0 ci sei?
<roky> mi si era bloccato xchat
<Carlin0> cosa devi scaricare ?
<roky> partiamo da zero
<roky> voglio capire come funziona xchat
<Carlin0> si ma fra un po vado a dormire ...
<roky> allora ti spiego come posso cambiare il nome utente
<Carlin0> come funziona : tu scrivi e gli altri leggono e viceversa
<Carlin0> vuoi cambiare nick ?
<roky> perchè se clicco sul mio nome con il tasto destro mi esce al mio nome utente il mio nick e poi l'indirizzo ip^
<roky> voglio eliminare l'indirizzo ip
<roky> tu lo vedi?
<Carlin0> !chat | roky
<ubot-it> roky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roky> per esempio questa cosa che significa?
<Carlin0> che devi entrare in quel canale
<roky> ok
<roky> ma tu lo vedi il mio indirizzo ip^
<roky> ?
<Carlin0> perchè qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu
<roky> io se clicco sul tuo nick con il tasto destro vedo carlin0@uniffiliated
<roky> roba del genere insomma
<Carlin0> !chat | roky
<ubot-it> roky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roky> ok sono entrato su quel canale
<roky> ci sei anche tu
<roky__vegas> test
<giancarlo> Buondi, vorrei convertire file pdf in odt....uso ubuntu ...help me.......
<giancarlo> nel software center esiste qualcosa?
<ExPBoy> giancarlo, prova a leggere questo post  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=185888
<giancarlo> grazie mille
<giancarlo> mi dice che il pacchetto non ha candidati....
<danieleroma> salve
<danieleroma> se possibile vorrei chiedere assistenza per installare ubuntu su mac
<danieleroma> da mac scarico la iso (che successivamente apprendola da errore) indi per cui non me la fa masterizzare su cd/usb
<danieleroma> inetbooting prepara la chiavetta solo per windows (me ne sono accorto dopo la 5 volta che la facevo :D)
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<danieleroma> expboy con rfind non c ho capito nulla >(
<danieleroma> :(
<ExPBoy> danieleroma, ma perchè vuoi installare ubuntu sul mac?
<danieleroma> perche volevo analizzare un po linux
<danieleroma> ho appena reinstallato el capitan da zero e non mi andava di mettere una macchina virtuale
<ExPBoy> ok io non uso mac ma ti ho postato una guida altro non so dirti
<danieleroma> expboy grazie mille gentilissimo
<akis24> giancarlo: ti basta usare libreoffice  prima  importi il file .pdf e poi salvi in .odt
<Ignazio> Ciao ragazzi/e ho un problema per quanto riguarda l'installazione di ubuntu, ho provato con le varie 15.10, 15.04.03 ma il seguente problema sussiste. In pratica introduco la pen drive in una delle porte usb, riavvo il pc entro in modalità boot clicco sull'avvio UEFI PEN DRIVE ma l'installazione non parte. Qualcuno sa risolvere?
<Ignazio> 14.04.03****
<Carlin0> Ignazio, come al fai la pen drive ?
<eugenio_> 'giorno, dovrei usare un software in una versione ahimè temo poco supportata da ubuntu15.10, in quanto il software dipende da librerie che nella 15.10 sono state aggiornate...suggerimenti?
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, magari se dici che software devi usare....
<Carlin0> !veggenti | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, certo, devo usare grass64, mentre la 15.10 distribuisce la versione di grass7.0.1
<gigirock> !info grass
<ubot-it> grass (source: grass): Geographic Resources Analysis Support System (GRASS GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 7.0.1-2build1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 30 kB
<eugenio_> il problema grosso di dipendenze
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, si ma non puoi usare la versione recente?
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, per alcune cose che avevo preparato per la versione 64 non posso
<gigirock> eugenio_, ma sul loro sito c'e' il .deb della ver 64 ?
<ExPBoy> quindi basta che torni alla versione di ubuntu che avevi
<gigirock> ExPBoy, bisogna vedere nel repo che versione c'e' ...
<ExPBoy> se la usava prima...
<eugenio_> fino alla prima della 15 il repo forniva grass64
<ExPBoy> bene
<eugenio_> poi dalla 15 grass70
<ExPBoy> ti sei risposto da solo
<ExPBoy> :)
<gigirock> eugenio_, il mondo avanza
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, ovviamente non posso fare il downgrade del desktop
<gigirock> eugenio_, ti conviene scaricare il sorgente della versione 64 e tentare la compilazione
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, la cosa strana è che alcune funzioni presenti in grass64 non sono più presenti in grass70, questo è un problema per me...
<gigirock> eugenio_, ma se dovrai distribuire l'applicazione ti conviene aggiornare il tuo lavoro
<eugenio_> gigirock, devo fare dei calcoli diciamo nel prossimo mese e mezzo e produrre mappe...
<eugenio_> gigirock, se compilo la 64 trovo problemi con quelle dipendenze?
<gigirock> eugenio_, penso di no ma non ti conviene , guarda qui http://trac.osgeo.org/grass/wiki/Grass7/NewFeatures in fondo ci sono tutte le parti che sono cambiate o eliminate
<gigirock> ◦lsize -> label_size  eugenio_  vedi che ci sono tutte le differenze
<neofita> buongiorno. Qualcuno mi spiega dove posso trovare l'utilità per installare ubuntu su una chiavetta usb ?
<eugenio_> gigirock, compilato senza problemi
<gigirock> eugenio_, il problema e' se dovrai 'girare' il tuo lavoro ad altri...
<gigirock> !usb | neofita
<ubot-it> neofita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<eugenio_> gigirock, teoricamente no
<neofita> ok, ma dove trovo il "creatore dischi di avvio" ?
<gigirock> neofita, nella live lol..... aspetta
<gigirock> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | neofita
<neofita> ah... molto più comodo. grazie!
<gigirock> riavvio
<not> scusate ma in ubuntu ci sono programmi per vedere ecc..??
<krabador> " per vedere"?
<not> le temperature  ecc..??
<krabador> not, senti, spiega le es
<krabador> esigenze
<ExPBoy> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<ExPBoy> !info sensors
<ubot-it> Package sensors does not exist in wily
<ExPBoy> no
<krabador> ExPBoy, non confidare troppo
<not> es se volessi vedere le temperature della cpu ?
<krabador> quale ubuntu?
<not> 15.10
<krabador> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<krabador> da terminale
<not> ok grazie
<krabador> poi sensors-detect, invio
<not> ok
<krabador> lo configuri
<not> quindi e simile a conky?
<krabador> no
<krabador> è a riga di comando
<not> ok
<not> scusa se rompo ma se ubuntu 15.10 e installato su un ssd ed inserisco un altro hard disk "ntfs" ubuntu me lo vede?
<krabador> si
<not> ok =)
<krabador> not, hai la terza media?
<not> no
<krabador> ok.
<maxer> salve a tutti
<maxer> come installo sql su ubuntu gnome?
<krabador> maxer, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<maxer> tutto qui?
<maxer> ooooo grazie
<krabador> de nada
<maxer> mi dice che ho installato
<maxer> provo ad avviare ma non vedo nulla
<maxer> non dovrei vedere qualche finestra o un terminale?
<krabador> maxer, mi dispiace
<krabador> ma cosa sia e come funzioni sql
<krabador> non è argomento di questo canale
<maxer> come funziona lo so il problema e che no si avvia il programma
<krabador> maxer, allora non sei completamente informato
<krabador> e decisamente confuso
<maxer> forse ho risolto trovando xampp
<maxer> yeaaaaa
<ExPBoy> lol
<maxer> amici di università..
<krabador> maxer, certo certo
<krabador> maxer, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<maxer> grazie a tutti
<krabador> la generazione di domani...
<Angelo08> Salve a tutti sto provando a installare su di un portatile Dell inspiron 15 ubuntu studio, ma non riesco a caricare la iso tramite dvd, in cosa sbaglio?
<cristian_c> Angelo08: non possiamo saperlo se non ci fornisci dettagli su come e cosa hai caricato esattamente
<Angelo08> ps. nel bios ho impostato come options legacy
<Angelo08> e carico il dvd esterno della iso appena masterizzata
<cristian_c> Angelo08: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<Angelo08> che possa essere corrotto???
<Angelo08> dal download
<Angelo08> ???
<Angelo08> ieri
<cristian_c> !md5 | Angelo08
<ubot-it> Angelo08: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Angelo08> ripensandoci l'ho rimesso a scaricare
<Angelo08> e ora lo sto rimasterizzando
<cristian_c> lol
<Angelo08> ahahahah
<Angelo08> si senza controllare
<Angelo08> vado frettoloso
<Angelo08> ma non  penso sia un problema della boot list option???
<cristian_c> Angelo08: puoi intanto controllare l'hash del file .iso?
<ilovelinux> Angelo08, hai masterizzato l'iso così e com'è sul dvd?
<cristian_c> scaricato
<Angelo08> no tranquillo so come si masterizza
<Angelo08> l'immagine
<Angelo08> ho provato il checksum
<Angelo08> su utility disco
<Angelo08> su mac
<Angelo08> crc-32
<Angelo08> solo questo mi da da poter chekkare
<cristian_c> Angelo08: md5
<cristian_c> non crc-32
<Angelo08> non ci sta nella lista
<Angelo08> md5
<Angelo08> :(
<cristian_c> Angelo08: non è così
<cristian_c> Angelo08: ma hai aperto il link?
<Angelo08> ho provato da utility disco
<Angelo08> seguendo il link
<Angelo08> provo l'altra modalità da terminale
<cristian_c> Angelo08: no
<cristian_c> Avviare il programma Utility Disco dal menù del Finder Vai → Utility → Utility Disco.
<cristian_c> Spostarsi nella cartella dove è stata scaricata l'immagine di Ubuntu e trascinarla nella dock del programma Utility Disco.
<cristian_c> Appena l'immagine disco compare nella colonna di sinistra, selezionare il menù Immagini → Checksum → MD5.
<cristian_c> Angelo08: è abbastanza chiaro
<Angelo08> ragazzi sto su yosemite
<Angelo08> e nella finestrella
<Angelo08> md5 non esce fuori
<Angelo08> ho provato anche da terminale
<Angelo08> e mi da
<Angelo08> che il comando  md5sum
<Angelo08> command not found
<Angelo08> XD
<cristian_c> uhm
<Angelo08> provo al momento
<Angelo08> con il nuovo
<Angelo08> dvd masterizzato
<Angelo08> sento che legge
<Angelo08> speriamo bene
<Angelo08> ssiiiiiii
<Angelo08> partito
<cristian_c> mmmm, md5 -r
<cristian_c> su mac os x
<cristian_c> uhm, senza -r
<orangelt> salve, ho un problema col software di disegno CAD Draftsight su Ubuntu 14.04. In sostanza il puntatore del mouse, nell'area di disegno, soffre di un tremendo lag tale da rendere il programma inutilizzabile. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> orangelt, è software proveniente dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu ?
<orangelt> Carlin0, è software proveniente dal loro sito, scaricato come pacchetto .deb
<Carlin0> loro di chi ?
<orangelt> Carlin0, degli autori di draftsight
<Carlin0> orangelt, che pc hai ? cpu ? ram ?
<orangelt> Carlin0, ho un laptop con un i3 e 4 gb di ram. Asus p52f
<Carlin0> !chat | orangelt
<ubot-it> orangelt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<richi86> Salve ho provato sul forum ma non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta, qui c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=604944
<cristian_c> richi86: puoi tu spigare di cosa si tratta?
<cristian_c> così non costringi gli utenti ad aprire il link per capire di cosa stai parlando
<richi86> ok scusate
<richi86> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 15.10 su un pc con partizione uefi, ma ho avviato per sbaglio dalla "voce" del boot non uefi
<richi86> adesso non riesco più ad installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> 'ho provato ad installare' <- a che punto ti eri fermato?
<richi86> ho fatto partire da usb, mi si apre la schermata con " install ubuntu"
<cristian_c> richi86: invece 'try ubuntu' come va?
<richi86> non ho provato
<richi86> provo e rientro?
<cristian_c> richi86: inoltre, caratteristiche del computer?
<richi86> asus f555l
<cristian_c> richi86: ci sono diverse sku
<cristian_c> che caratteristiche ha?
<richi86> i7 2ghr , 4 gb ram, 500 gb hd, una nvidia cn 2 gb dedicati
<cristian_c> allora
<richi86> ah dimenticavo, ho fatto partire sempre da usb boot repair
<cristian_c> richi86: prova con 'try ubuntu'
<cristian_c> richi86: altrimenti si va di nomodeset
<richi86> ok stacco per provare e ti faccio sapere, nel caso posso contattarti direttamente dal live usb o mi conviene uscire?
<cristian_c> richi86: se arrivi in live, non dovresti avere problemi
<richi86> ok
<cristian_c> richi86: ma puoi collegarti anche dalla live
<serfio> ci sono ?
<serfio> join #ubuntu-it
<ilovelinux> ci sei
<serfio> bene...
<serfio> posso fare domande ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | serfio
<ubot-it> serfio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<richi86> cristian_c, stesso errore!
<ilovelinux> gh
<serfio> ok. Ho installato lubuntu 10.02 su un vecchio notebook vorrei installare puppylinux vicino che cosa devo fare ? ho l'HD in ext3
<cristian_c> richi86: l'errore, esattamente, qual è?
<Carlin0> serfio, qui non si da supporto a puppylinux ...
<Carlin0> inoltre serfio la 10.04 è fuori supporto
<richi86> kernel offset: disabled
<cristian_c> richi86: puoi postare una schermata, per farci rendere conto?
<serfio> CarlinO: pensavo che trattandosi di Lubuntu qualcuno conosceva la risposta. Comunque altro non posso installare notebook vecchio e resuscitato con Lubuntu ma volevo provare qualcosa di piu "veloce"
<richi86> ok scusa non mi sono reso conto che si potesse fare
<richi86> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/duZvVb9FRVOAWPXEsq4J
<Carlin0> serfio, installa lubuntu 14.04 o 15.10
<krabador> serfio, qualcosa di piu' "veloce" se l'hardware tocca l'obsolescenza reale, è dura
<Carlin0> non 10.04 che è fuori supporto
<serfio> krabador: intendevo un puppy per velocità
<krabador> serfio, e qui in che canale sei?
<cristian_c> richi86: un attimo
<krabador> serfio, cpu , ram , scheda video, di cosa parliamo?
<richi86> cristian_c : ok
<serfio> krabador, ok 1 gb ram, 80 gb hd, 1,7 ghz, nvidia 32 mb
<krabador> serfio, non hai detto nulla
<krabador> 1,7ghz, senza modello , non significa nulla
<krabador> serfio, nvidia, è come dire "fiat"
<serfio> krabador, 1,7 ghz centrino è tutto cio che sò
<serfio> krabador, acer travelmate 6000
<cristian_c> richi86: hai provato ad avviare la live con uefi abilitato?
<cristian_c> richi86: 15.10?
<krabador> serfio, in questo momento stai usando questa macchina?
<krabador> serfio, se si , con che sistema?
<richi86> cristian_c : che vuoi dire, quando seleziono la voce del boot scelgo quella con uefi davanti, si 15.10!
<serfio> krabador, no, ripeto ho installato lubuntu 10.04 ma è un po lento
<davide96> salve
<cristian_c> richi86: avevo capito che avessi avviato in legacy
<krabador> serfio, kernel successivi hanno subito ottimizzazioni, cosi' come hanno iniziato a segare supporto per hardware che va a votare
<krabador> !ciao | serfio
<ubot-it> serfio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide96> ho un acer aspire e15 e non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<krabador> !ciao | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide96> mi da errore di libreria
<krabador> davide96, riporta l'errore
<krabador> serfio, ti ho chiesto se stavi usando questa macchina adesso, in ,modo da mandare comandi che riportassero cpu e scheda video
<krabador> visto che non sai cosa hai
<richi86> cristian_c : una volta per sbaglio, leggendo la guida di installazione, ho letto che è un problema,  e consigliano di usare bootrepair
<krabador> serfio, impedendo di poterti indicare piu' ottimizzatamente
<serfio> krabador, non sto usando quella macchina sono su un win 7 pro
<krabador> serfio, si, sei stato fin troppo chiaro prima
<krabador> ed in bocca al lupo
<cristian_c> richi86: sì, ma dopo aver installato, non in modalità live
<davide96> mi esce la schermata nera
<davide96> come se il kernel si bloccasse
<krabador> davide96, hai parlato di errore
<davide96> si
<krabador> davide96, se non riporti l'errore, ci giriamo i pollici
<davide96> ora cerco di dirti che errore è
<krabador> davide96, cosi' come , se non riporti quale ubuntu stai cercando di installare, come hai fatto a fare il supporto di installazione,e che cpu , ram , scheda video ha il pc
<krabador> il modello del pc, ingrassa i pesce
<krabador> *i
<richi86> cristian_c : allora, ho provato la prima volta ad installare sempre da live usb (uefi) ed è partito, solo che non mi ha fatto selezionare la partizione su cui installare ubuntu, quindo ho deciso di uscire per non rischiare di cancellare windows, riprovando erroneamente ho fatto partire da legacy e da li l'errore
<krabador> richi86, installando da legacy , con windows installato in uefi, devi correggere il boot
<krabador> richi86, non è mai avvenuta l'installazione?
<cristian_c> richi86: potevi dirle prima le cose, eh?
<richi86> cristian_c : quindi boot-repair? ho già provato ma non funziona. No non ho mai installato
<richi86> cristian_c : scusami credevo di averlo detto prima di riavviare
<Mic77> Buonasera, non riesco a configurare una wacom CTH490. potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> richi86: ma la live dovrebbe partire comunque, in uefi p legacy
<cristian_c> o
<krabador> richi86, pc in uefi, fa partire il supporto con "try" , attacca il cavo lan, se la wireless non viene vista
<krabador> richi86, apri questa chat, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> fa uno screen di cio' che gparted ti fa vedere
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador: ho provato poco fa senza attaccarlo in lan, e non mi è partita la "try", devo attaccare alla lan e riprovare a far partire la "try" in legacy o in uefi?
<krabador> richi86, se non è partita "try" per un motivo di compatibilità hardware, non parte neanche se attacchi il cavo
<krabador> richi86, in uefi
<krabador> richi86, riprova a far partire sessione di prova con uefi abilitato
<richi86> krabador: ho provato 5 minuti fa, mi ha fatto fare la prova cristian_c
<richi86> krabador: ho sempre la stessa schermata
<krabador> richi86, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera in corrispondenza di "try ..."
<krabador> ti posizioni dove c'è quiet splash, cancelli, digita , con spazi a fianco a destra e sinistra, da cio' che viene prima e cio' che viene dopo
<krabador> nomodeset
<krabador> noapic
<krabador> nolapic
<krabador> premi poi f10
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<richi86> krabador: quindi avvio da usb in uefi, alla schemata dove devo selezionare "try , "install" ,ecc. premo la "e"?
<cristian_c> u try
<cristian_c> su
<krabador> richi86, <krabador> richi86, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera in corrispondenza di "try ..."
<krabador> è abbastanza chiaro, no?
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador: ok
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador: provo e vi faccio sapere
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador :  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SuWqbXYmSoar6jcI6T6R
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador : ho anche provato a cacellare tutta la riga
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador : e anche cancellare fino a "casper"
<krabador> richi86, che fai , prendi iniziative, senza sapere a cosa servono le cose?
<krabador> cancellando cose a caso li, è SCONTATO che non vada
<krabador> se hai posizionato cio' che ti è stato indicato, nel posto giusto, e non va, è un conto
<richi86> krabador : posizionati su quiet splash , cancella....
<richi86> krabador : non ho ben capito cosa cancellare
<krabador> quiet splash
<krabador> solo quiet splash
<richi86> krabador : ok, credo di aver già provato, ma per sicurezza faccio un altro tentativo
<cristian_c> richi86: postaci anche una foto della modifica, se riesci
<richi86> krabador : la sequenza con gli spazi è giusta?
<richi86> cristian_c: certo
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador : scusate ma nella foto che ho postato ho cacellato solo "quiet splash"! o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> richi86: dovresti
<cristian_c> ma posta pure
<krabador> abbiamo anche il cavaliere d'oro del leone...
<ioria> ^_?
<richi86> cristian_c :https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SuWqbXYmSoar6jcI6T6R , se non sbaglio in questa prova ho cancellato solo "quiet splash"
<richi86> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SuWqbXYmSoar6jcI6T6R
<cristian_c> richi86: hai cancellato anche ro?
<richi86> cristian_c :  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AJUfQFIkQOyXVLxjTqi4 ecco com'era quando sono entrato la prima volta
<michele993> salve ragazzi, come mai non vedo le anteprime delle foto in ubuntu?
<richi86> cristian_c : non vedo nessuna "ro"
<cristian_c> !veggenti ! michele993
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> michele993, incosciamente non vuoi
<cristian_c> !veggenti | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> michele993, ed i tuoi sensi si organizzano per questa cosa
<michele993> praticamente vorrei che in ogni cartella in cui vi sono immagini, potesi visualizzare un anteprima di questa, piuttosto che la semplice icona...
<michele993> sono stato chiaro adesso?
<richi86> cristian_c : ci sei?
<krabador> michele993, fin quando non è chiaro che sistema usi, non sei stato chiaro.
<michele993> ubuntu l'ho detto gia prima...
<michele993> la versione è la 14.04
<michele993> lts
<krabador> adesso sei stato chiaro
<cristian_c> richi86: le persone non sono a tua disposizione
<michele993> azz
<cristian_c> che gli dici 'c6?'
<krabador> michele993, "<michele993> ubuntu l'ho detto gia prima..." te lo puoi sbattere, in supporto
<michele993> siete in grado o no?
<richi86> cristian_c : per carità, ho visto che scrivevi, senza rispondere alla mia domanda, però se sono stato inopportuno mi scuso
<ioria> michele993, non vedi le anteprime di tutte le immagini o solo di alcuni formati ?
<richi86> cristian_c : sicuramente quello che fai lo fai per farmi un favore
<michele993> per il momento ho davanti dei semplici jpeg
<michele993> files.jpg
<ioria> michele993, dovresti vederle  .... col terminale prova xdg-open file.jpg
<cristian_c> richi86: magari ci vuole un po' di pazienza, e aspettare
<richi86> cristian_c : senza dubbio!
<richi86> cristian_c : ripeto non volevo farti premura
<cristian_c> richi86: 1) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<ioria> michele993, oppure apri nautilus, spostati nella cartella e premi ctrl + 2
<cristian_c> richi86: http://askubuntu.com/questions/532835/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-2
<michele993> nulla
<krabador> richi86, com'è installata la pendrive?
<ioria> michele993, xdg-open file.jpg  non apre l'immagine  ?
<richi86> cristian_c : unebootin!
<michele993> aspe provo
<krabador> ioria, non è stato in grado
<cristian_c> richi86: ?
<krabador> è uno così
<richi86> krabador: unebootin
<ioria> °_°
<richi86> cristian_c : scusa dovevo scrivere a krabador.
<krabador> richi86, scusami, com'è formattata, la pendrive
<richi86> cristian_c : per far partire il promt dei comandi devo premere "c" all'avvio del PC?
<richi86> krabador: fat32
<cristian_c> richi86: ora è chiaro
<cristian_c> il problema
<krabador> richi86, rifà la pendrive con universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | richi86
<ubot-it> richi86: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> richi86, formatta, e rifà la pendrive
<michele993> me la apre
<richi86> cristian_c, krabador: ok grazie, provo e vi faccio sapere
<ioria> michele993, ctrl +2 cosa ottieni ?
<michele993> la visualizzazione a elenco
<ioria> michele993, ctrl +1
<michele993> icone scusa
<michele993> con ctrl+1 ottengo quella a elenco
<michele993> :)
<krabador> ioria, te l'ho detto che non è in grado
<michele993> zitto sto facendo tutto quello che mi dice
<ioria> michele993, ok .... dal menu di nautilus    modifica -> preferenze -> preview o anteprima
<krabador> sisi, in maniera pronta ed efficiente
<michele993> krabrador tu in maniera pronta ed efficiente non sei stato d'aiuto
<richi86> cristian_c , krabador : raga, devo riscaricare l'iso perchè credo di averlo cancellato, perderò un bel pò vista la connessione lenta.
<michele993> :)
<michele993> anteprima l'ho già fatto prima e sta messo mostrare provini e le miniature= sempre
<ioria> michele993, no farlo arrabbiare ....
<ioria> troppo tardi
<michele993> bravo krabrador bravo
<ioria> michele993, non farlo arrabbiare .... concentriamo sul lavoro :-)
<michele993> si, grazie...(no words)
<ioria> michele993, modifica -> preferenze -> e vai all'ultimo tab
<michele993> ci sono
<ioria> michele993, dovrebbe essere preview o anteprima... giusto ?
<michele993> Anteprima
<ioria> michele993, ok, come è settato ?
<michele993> mostrare i provini e le miniature ho messo sempre
<ioria> michele993, ok,
<michele993> solo per file più piccoli di 10mb
<michele993> le immagini della cartella sono di pochi kb
<ioria> michele993, ok
<ioria> michele993, riprova con ctrl +1 ctrl +2
<michele993> idem
<ioria> michele993, cat /etc/issue
<michele993> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> michele993, unity ?
<michele993> si credo di si
<krabador> eeeh, non è in grado..
<michele993> kiudi il bekko krabrador
<krabador> neanche di autocompletare...
<ioria> michele993, puoi provare a scaricare un immaggine qualsiasi dal web e vedere  se non cambia nulla ?
<michele993> adesso provo
<michele993> anche sulla scrivania
<michele993> mi mostra sempre l'icona JPG
<michele993> e ho scaricato una foto da goole
<michele993> google*
<ioria> michele993, ls ~/.cache/ e vedi chi è il proprietario della cartella thumbnails
<krabador> sudo rm -R ~/.thumbnails , ricreala, riavvia
<krabador> sudo rm -R ~/.cache/thumbnails , ricreala, riavvia
<krabador> il secondo
<ioria> michele993, oppure incolla qui tutta la riga che corisponde a thumbnails
<michele993> come controllo il proprietario della cartella?
<ioria> michele993, compare il tuo user o root ?
<krabador> allora non sei proprio in grado ...
<ragnobenevolo> sto installando xampp. mi dice però quando uso il comando sudo chmod 755 xampp-linux-*-installer.run che è impossibile accedere al file perchè non esistente . ? l'ho scaricato in home come dice la guida.
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, la guida quale?
<ragnobenevolo> ubuntu wiki
<ragnobenevolo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, ti sei preoccupato , nel terminale, di stare nella cartella in cui è contenuto il file?
<krabador> dove hai scaricato il file?
<ragnobenevolo> ho messo /home dove lho scaricato
<ioria> michele993, è una riga come questa :     drwx------ 7 user user     4096 Jul 10 06:42 thumbnails       user = il tuo user
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, ls -la /home/utente | pastebinit  ---> con utente che deve corrispondere al nome corretto dell'utente
<michele993> il mio user è Michele
<ioria> michele993, e compare sulla riga corrispondente a  thumbnails
<ioria> ?
<ragnobenevolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13517315/
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, infatti non c'è
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, c'è xampp-linux-5.5.30-4-installer.run.part
<krabador> è un frammento
<ragnobenevolo> lho scaricato pure
<ragnobenevolo> ah ok era andato in errore il download...
<michele993> quando do ls ~/.cache/ mi appare solo la lista delle cartelle/file
<ioria> michele993, ls -l ~/.cache/
<michele993> aaah ecco
<michele993> drwx------ 7 michele michele    4096 nov 10 11:49 thumbnails
<ioria> michele993, ok...   contolliamo anche questo  la cartella  .thumbnails in home    ls -al ~
<michele993> drwx------  3 michele michele   4096 nov 19  2014 .thumbnails
<ioria> michele993, mmmm
<ioria> michele993, proviamo un back up di queste due cartelle    mv ~/.thumbnails   ~/thumnails.bak e   mv ~/.cache/thumbnails   ~/.cache/thumbnails.bak
<ioria> michele993, proviamo un back up di queste due cartelle    mv ~/.thumbnails   ~/thumbnails.bak e   mv ~/.cache/thumbnails   ~/.cache/thumbnails.bak
<michele993> fatto
<ragnobenevolo> ok krabador, ora lho scaricato per bene e lho messo in home/utente. ho dato il comando ma non succede nulla...
<cristian_c> !paste | ragnobenevolo
<ioria> michele993, ls  ~/.cache/thumbnails.bak    ?
<michele993> fail  large  normal  original  xlarge
<ioria> michele993, ls  ~/thumnails.bak   ?
<ioria> michele993, ls  ~/thumbnails.bak   ?
<michele993> hai sbagliato a scrivere
<ioria> yes
<michele993> normal
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, ls -la /home/utente | pastebinit      , stessa storia
<ioria> michele993, logout / login  prova altrimenti rimettiamo tutto a posto
<michele993> ok
<ragnobenevolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13517498/
<michele993> weii
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, sudo chmod 755 /home/utente/xampp-linux-5.5.30-4-installer.run
<michele993> risolto tutto
<ioria> michele993, bravo !
<ragnobenevolo> non succede nulla
<michele993> strano
<krabador> non deve
<michele993> abbiamo fatto solo i bakup
<michele993> come mai sono apparsi
<ragnobenevolo> ah ok ora avvio l'installer, grazie
<ioria> michele993, esiste anche un pacchetto di codecs in ubuntu-restricted-extras   .....
<krabador> ragnobenevolo, quei comandi sono andati a buon fine, quando non danno output
<ioria> !info ubuntu--restricted-extras | michele993
<ioria> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | michele993
<ioria> michele993, insomma questo    ubuntu-restricted-extras
<michele993> lol
<michele993> serve per gli altri formati
<michele993> justo?
<ioria> michele993, se qulche formato non ti compare installalo e digita  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ioria> michele993, si
<michele993> mi andava bene
<michele993> cmq sto installando comunque
<ioria> michele993, devi dare qualche conferma durante l'installazione ...
<michele993> no a me è andato tranquillamente
<ioria> michele993, ????
<michele993> senza conferme
<ioria> michele993, con -y ?
<michele993> non mi ha chiesto nessuna y
<ioria> michele993, buffo ....
<michele993> aspe ho dato questo sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<acpikills> buonasera a tutti
<michele993> domanda... se scrivo steam sul terminale si avvia steam, perso se inserisco steam come comando in applicazioni d'accio in ubuntu non va, cioè all'avvio non si apre
<michele993> avvio*
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-27
<damiano> buona sera a tutti...ho una stampante epson xp-215 e non riesco a farla funzionare con ubuntu 12.04 sapete darmi qualche indicazione..grazie
<damiano> cambio stampante
<rohs> buh
<ilovelinux> https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/670162459328684032
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> ilovelinux, e a noi cosa interessa?
<ilovelinux> Stanno netsplittando tutti
<krabador> il network è instabile, grazie alla nullafacenza di bimbiminchia
<ExPBoy> si ma cosa c'entra con il supporto?
<ragnomalevolo> ciao giovani e vecchi, sto provando a usare xampp, ma ho un problema nell'avvio di apache e mysql, mi dice another web server is already running
<YouNeverKnow> ragnomalevolo, c'è un utente , maxer, chiedi a lui
<ExPBoy> ?
<ragnomalevolo> non lo vedo
<ragnomalevolo> qualcuno mi sa dire come fare?
<ragnomalevolo> quando lancio apacha server su xampp mi dice "another web server is already running", mi sapete dire come fare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ExPBoy> ragnomalevolo, se ti dice che hai già un web server attivo....
<jester-> ragnomalevolo: devi cercare il servizio in esecuzione
<ExPBoy> controlla i processi e vedi
<jester-> ps -e
<ragnomalevolo> come lo trovo?
<ragnomalevolo> ho apache2 in esecuzione
<ragnomalevolo> come lo fermo?
<jester-> ragnomalevolo: sudo service apache2 stop
<ragnomalevolo> quindi l'apache2 è diverso dall'apache di xampp?
<jester-> saranno due servizi diversi
<ragnomalevolo> non mi parte mysql
<ExPBoy> ragnomalevolo, se fossero uguali avrebbero lo stesso nome
<krabador> ragnomalevolo, ma hai una concezione di cio' che stai toccando ?
<ExPBoy> ragnomalevolo, dicci cosa vorresti fare
<krabador> ragnomalevolo, hai installato xammp, ti stai documentando a riguardo?
<ragnomalevolo> sì ho la guida sottomano, non capisco perchè mnyo parte  noql
<luthor64> buon giorno a tutti
<luthor64> qualcuno ha un attimo di tempo per darmi una mano?
<doom_> salve ho questo problema con virtualbox  :Virtualbox : Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<doom_> uso ubuntu 14.04 con kernel 4.2.4
<krabador> doom_, mi dispiace ma virtualbox non ci riguarda
<doom_> ok grazie posso chiedere una  latra cosa?
<krabador> una latra no
<krabador> ma un'altra si
<doom_> un altro problema di ubuntu
<krabador> doom_, se hai messo un kernel diverso da quello in stock con il sistema, possono candidarsi diverse tipologie di problematiche, dovute formalmente a quello
<doom_> si ho messo un altro kernel
<doom_> ma come faccio ha eliminare questo in uso e ritornare con quello che ancora non ho disinstallato
<krabador> doom_, "<doom_> uso ubuntu 14.04 con kernel 4.2.4" ---> 14-04 , se alla versione 14.04.3 , ha un 3.19
<krabador> doom_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> doom_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<doom_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527167/
<krabador> doom_, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | pastebinit
<doom_> krabador  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | pastebinit
<doom_> scusa  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527199/
<krabador> doom_, sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-4.2.4-040204-generic linux-headers-4.2.4-040204 linux-image-4.2.4-040204-generic
<krabador> e riavvii
<doom_> krabador grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> doom_, di niente
<richi86> salve ragazzi
<krabador> !ciao | richi86
<doom_> ho un altro problema : avevo disabilitato la password in account utente . gnome desktop
<doom_> adesso però non va piu
<richi86> krabador: non so se ti ricordi ma ieri sono stato qui per il problema d'installazione di ubuntu 15.10! tutto risolto grazie 1000
<doom_> se
<krabador> richi86, non va piu' nulla
<utente_z> buonasera ragazzi
<utente_z> ho un bel problema con ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> !ciao | utente_z
<Carlin0> utente_z, basta cloni eh
<utente_z> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> utente_z, se non chiedi non sai
<richi86> krabador: no, funziona tutto benissimo!
<Carlin0> zn4p & aloa = utente_z
<utente_z> siamo in 2 amici dalla stessa rete
<krabador> richi86, bene
<krabador> utente_z,si, sei i 2 esseri in chat
<utente_z> il mio amico ha installato ubuntu e non parte il touchpad
<krabador> utente_z, o chiedi , o non ha senso
<utente_z> abbiamo provato di tutto
<krabador> utente_z, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> doom_, la pass l'hai solo disabilitata me è sempre quella che usi per sudo
<krabador> utente_z, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<richi86> krabador: anzi visto che ci sono posso chiedere come mai non funziona la conbinazione fn+ luminosità + e fn+luminosità -?
<krabador> utente_z, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> richi86, beh, i tasti funzione posson avere problemi di compatibilità
<krabador> in base al kernel
<aloa> consiglio : asus f553m/ ubuntu 15.10 se dò xinput list non mi vede questo benedetto touchpad
<aloa> aloa
<aloa> dovrei risolvere con i driver synaptics che ho installato dal softwarecenter ma da terminale synclient dice Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<aloa> qualcuno può consigliarmi ? Grazie
<doom_> il mio problema e questo: dopo aver disattivato il login con password , rendendo cosi l'accesso automatico,visto che già ho la password all'avvio di ubuntu avendo cifrato l'intero disco,ora se voglio disattivare l'accesso automatico,facendo tutta la procedura reinserendo la password,se esco dalla sessione oppure riavvio il sistema,mi trovo con la schermata di login davanti ma comunque cliccandoci sopra entro ugualmente senza password sia nella sessione di
<doom_> gnome desktop che uso tuttora,e sia nella sessione con unity desktop che non uso mai.
<doom_> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> doom_, è massimamente sconsigliato disabilitare la password di ingresso dall'account, in presenza della cifratura del disco
<aloa> XD
<krabador> doom_, crea un altro utente
<richi86> krabador: sono gli unici a non funzionare! è una cosa risolvibile?
<doom_> ho tutto il disco cifrato in lvm
<Carlin0> doom_, anche cifrare non è consigliatissimo a meno che tu non abbia segreti tipo quelli della nasa
<krabador> richi86, segnalami il modello del notebook per favore
<krabador> aloa, non accetto privati , sono disabilitati , scrivi qui in canale
<aloa> krabador chiedo scusa
<aloa> consiglio : asus f553m/ ubuntu 15.10 se dò xinput list non mi vede questo benedetto touchpad
<aloa> aloa
<aloa> dovrei risolvere con i driver synaptics che ho installato dal softwarecenter ma da terminale synclient dice Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<aloa> qualcuno può consigliarmi ? Grazie
<aloa> non va il touchpad
<doom_> Krabador ho creato un altro utente ma ho tutti i dati e la configurazione sul primo utente
<richi86> krabador: asus f555l i7 2ghz, 4 gb ram, nvidia 2 gb dedicati, 500 gb hd
<krabador> doom_, accede , da quell'utente?
<krabador> richi86, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> richi86, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<doom_> si inserendo lapasswor
<krabador> aloa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> [16:47:56] <krabador> utente_z, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> [16:48:05] <krabador> utente_z, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> aloa, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Carlin0, aloa è in 30 , è normale che non c'ha fatto caso
<doom_> krabador non ho capito scusa  in che senso accede da quell utente?=
<krabador> l'hai creato, prova ad accedere da quell'utente
<richi86> krabador: fatto, riavvio?
<krabador> no, non devi riavviare, devi incollare qui il link prodotto dal secondo comando
<aloa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527696/
<richi86> riccardo@riccardo-X555LD:~$ sudo lshw | pastebinit
<richi86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527671/
<aloa> grazie per la disponibilità ragazzi
<krabador> aloa, è una questione di avere un po' di pazienza
<krabador> :)
<aloa> :)
<krabador> richi86, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<aloa> che vuol dire sono in 30?
<krabador> richi86, cambi questa linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" , in questo modo  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi="
<krabador> richi86, salvi , chiudi
<krabador> richi86, sudo update-grub
<krabador> richi86, riavvii
<richi86> krabador: comprese le " finali?
<krabador> si
<doom_> krabador si mi fa entrare nel secondo utente che ho creato
<doom_> ma non posso accedere a tutti  i dati che ho nel primo
<krabador> doom_, se non ha privilegi di amministrazione , è normale
<krabador> aloa, puoi indicarmi il modello esattto del notebook?
<aloa> asus f553m
<doom_> krabador il nuovo utente l'ho creato dall'interfaccia account utente e ho selezionato amministratore
<krabador> aloa, al momento hai attaccato un mouse?
<aloa> si
<aloa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527842/
<Carlin0> doom_, con sudo nautilus accedi ai dati dell'altro utente ... occhio a cosa sposti o ti ritrovi di nuovo il problema di prima
<Carlin0> se copi tutto sposti anche il problema
<doom_> e quindi cosa devo spostare?
<Carlin0> doom_, non ho idea di cosa abbia tu li ... evita di spostare le conf
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<Carlin0> azz manca il bot :P
<doom_> exit
<aloa> krabador???
<aloa> krabador ???
<aloa> ma sto sbagliando strada con synaptics o vado bene? perchè in realtà io il driver del touchpad l'ho scaricato dal sito della asus ed ho provato ad installarlo con wine ma ovviamente non è andato ...
<aloa> può essermi utile il driver propietario?
<krabador> non va installato con wine
<krabador> il sistema non lo userà mai
<krabador> se fai una cosa del genere
<krabador> il driver win, funziona su win
<aloa> hm infatti...
<krabador> e basta
<aloa> hm capito..
<aloa> quindi come risolvo?
<krabador> aloa, aspettando che lo supportino al meglio
<krabador> visto che sembra essere afflitto da problemi noti
<aloa> l'asus x552cl funziona tranquillamente ed ha riconosciuto subito tutto
<krabador> anche su
<krabador> sul mio , se è per questo
<krabador> un numero nel modello non significa che sia la stessa cosa
<aloa> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<aloa> ma non ho nemmeno la cartella xorg...
<aloa> io ho solo installato synclient dal softcenter
<doom_> krabador ho problemi con sudo nautilus http://paste.ubuntu.com/13528046/
<aloa> credo che non ho compiuto tutti  i tentativi a mia disposizione
<krabador> aloa, xorg.conf non c'è piu' di base, da anni , in ubuntu
<aloa> ahahah me ne sono accorto... ahaha
<krabador> aloa, nell'ottica di usare configurazioni di quel livello, devi configurare tutto , poi , li dentro
<aloa> ora c'è xwrapper ?
<krabador> monitor, scheda video, eccetera
<aloa> capito...
<aloa> ma quindi quale dovrebbe essere il driver open che dovrebbe vedere il touchpad?
<aloa> sottolineo "dovrebbe" xD
<krabador> senti , mr "dovrebbe" , non tutto l'hardware va perfettamente su linux, per una questione antichissima di mancata collaborazione dei produttori hardware , che pensano a tutt'altro
<krabador> aloa, il lavoro è completamente a spese degli sviluppatori open source, che devono fare reverse enginering , nella maggior parte dei casi , per far funzionare l'hardware
<aloa> questione nota krabador... chiedevo solo quale fosse il driver che si occupa del funzionamento del driver , il dovrebbe era chiaramente ironico
<aloa> siamo sempre grati a chi mette a disposizione della comunità la propia conoscenza
<aloa> ripeto domandavo solo il nome del driver..
<krabador> cat /proc/bus/input/devices | pastebinit
<aloa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13528185/
<aloa> continua a non vederlo minimamente.. prima in live, debian ha riconosciuto subito tutto.. non posso sfruttare il driver di debian su ubuntu suppongo?
<krabador> aloa, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> aloa, ha un tasto di accensione , questo touchpad?
<aloa> no purtroppo no..
<krabador> aloa, controlla se c'è un fn
<krabador> dedicato
<aloa> i fn+f7
<aloa> si*
<krabador> prova a toccarlo , riavvia
<aloa> ora le freccette corrispondo ad a b c d
<krabador> split
<aloa> di xinput list É lo stesso
<aloa> problemi con la tastiera ed il mouse riavvio:::
<xubu> buonasera. mi sa che ho un po' di problemi sul mio pc. il virtualbox mi da errore sul kernel e la proposta sudo /sbin/vboxconfig non produce alcun effetto.
<doom_> Carlin0 come mi hai consigliato tu di usare sudo nautilus mi da  problemi http://paste.ubuntu.com/13528046/
<jester-> doom_: nautilus parte o no
<doom_> jester nautilus parte ma si blocca ma non so cosa devo fare
<doom_> non l'ho mai usato quel comando
<jester-> doom_: quell'errore nel terminale è normale
<jester-> dovresti usare gksu nautilus
<jester-> gksu va installato
<doom_> ok ma non so come usarlo
<aloa> eccomi
<jester-> doom_: usare cosa
<doom_> jeste gksu
<aloa> sono andati in pappa mouse e tastiera...
<jester-> doom_: sudo o gksu nautius servono per scrivere files fuori dalla home
<doom_> jester allora non ci sto capendo un h di quello che mi ha detto Carlin0
<jester-> doom_: carlino ti avra detto di usare quel comando per un motivo, mica è un pirla che spara comandi a caso
<aloa> ahahahahaha
<doom_> jester io ho problemi con il login utente ho disattivato la password perche ho tutto il disco cifrato
<jester-> doom_: il ico cifrato è una minchiata
<jester-> va a mignotte ogni 2 per 3
<jester-> doom_: quindi reinstalla senza cifrare la ome
<doom_> jester non ho cifrato la home ma tutto il disco in lvm
<aloa> jester- per caso hai seguito la mia conv prima? Postresti darmi un aiuto perfavore?
<doom_> e non ho mai avuto problemi
<doom_> jester per questo che avevo messo il login automatico
<jester-> aloa: non ho seguito
<xubu> ritento più tardi? mi sa che è meglio....
<aloa> XD
<xubu> bye bye
<aloa> asus f553m problema : non vede il touchpad
<jester-> aloa prova a dare synclient -l
<aloa> xinpu list non lo vede, combinazione di tasti fn+f7 che pare abbia l'arcano potere di accenderlo mi manda in tilt mouse e tastiera
<jester-> aloa prova a dare synclient -l
<aloa> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> aloa: sudo modprobe synaptics
<aloa> modprobe: FATAL: Module synaptics not found.
<aloa> ho installato synclient da SoftCenter
<aloa> versione ubuntu 15.10
<jester-> aloa: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<aloa> done
<aloa> ora?
<jester-> aloa: sudo modprobe synaptics
<aloa> modprobe: FATAL: Module synaptics not found.
<aloa> ancora
<jester-> strano
<aloa> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#synclient
<aloa> seguendo questa guida mi rendo conto di avere molte dipendenze mancanti
<jester-> aloa: sudo modprobe synaptics-usb
<aloa> dallo shm allo xorg
<aloa> ok nessuna risposta
<aloa> ma neanche errori di sorta
<jester-> synclient -l
<aloa> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> aloa: sudo modprobe synaptics-i2c
<jester-> synclient TouchpadOff=0
<aloa> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<aloa> fatto
<aloa> riprovato synclient
<aloa> stesso risultato
<jester-> adesso vai in configurazine sistema mause e tuochpad
<aloa> ci sono
<aloa> non lo vede
<jester-> vedi se c'è qualcosa ma mi sa di un touchpad che usa driver che in linux non ci sono
<aloa> niente..
<jester-> aloa: che modello di pc è
<aloa> asus f553m
<aloa> provavo prima la live di debian che lo vedeva posso in qualche modo prendermi il driver da debian e portarlo su ubuntu?
<aloa> o.O XD
<jester-> aloa: sudo modprobe psmouse
<aloa> done
<jester-> aloa: a sapere che driver è ma i driver sono nel kernel
<jester-> aloa: sudo modprobe psmouse
<aloa> hm... infatti..
<aloa> fatto
<aloa> nessun errore
<jester-> aloa: vedi se funza
<aloa> nada...
<jester-> aloa: sudo rfkill unblock all
<aloa> benedetto touchpad!!!
<aloa> nothing
<aloa> nisba.. nada XD
<jester-> aloa: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> aloa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#synclient
<jester-> incolla nel file  la sezione dopo Il risultato finale dovrebbe esser simile a questo:
<aloa> non ho lo xorg in x11
<jester-> cosi lo crea ti apre un file vuoto
<aloa> ok
<jester-> se poi il sistema non parte dovrai cancellare il file da tty
<aloa> ok quindi scusami
<aloa> copio il codice da -->   Configurare attraverso il file di configurazione dello X Server
<aloa> tutto il codice del paragrafetto
<aloa> ?
<jester-> aloa: la parte sotto a il risultato dovrebbe
<jester-> ection "InputDevice"
<jester->         Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<jester->         Driver          "synaptics"
<jester->         Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<jester->         Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"
<jester->         Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"
<jester->         Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"
<jester->         Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"
<jester-> EndSection
<aloa> sisi perfetto
<aloa> copiata e salavata
<jester-> salva e riavvia
<aloa> ok a tra poco
<aloa> in ogni caso grazie mille
<aloa> hei jester- non mi faceva più connettere da ubuntu.org
<aloa> sono entrato da un altra parte...
<aloa> vabbè...
<aloa> comunque niente non si muove
<aloa> xinput non lo vede synclient continua a mandarmi a... XD e il touch dorme
<neramarea> buonasera. come assegno un ip statico al mio pc? ho fastweb, hug pirelli. ubuntu 14.04.3. ho provato a seguire questa cosa qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=191383 ma non ne vengo a capo. se sostituisco dhcp con manuale, e inserisco i dati corretti, mi vedo connesso ma non navigo. che DNS devo inserire?
<krabador> neramarea, quello della tua compagnia
<gigirock> neramarea, e il gateway... deve essere nella stessa subnet
<neramarea> grrrazie, krabador... ma come lo individuo?
<krabador> neramarea, vediamo se indovini chi puo' saperlo ?
<krabador> senza punto interrogatico
<krabador> *vo
<krabador> ho pronto il link, in ogni caso.
<neramarea> sono molto molto profano di reti e strutture...
<neramarea> anzi, diciamo che non ne capisco una mazza
<gigirock> dai neramarea ... allora il tuo pirelli che ip ti rilascia all'interno della lan ?
<neramarea> gigirock da x.x.x.128 a x.x.x.134
<gigirock> neramarea, all'interno ?
<neramarea> sì
<gigirock> ok il router che indirizzo ha ?
<neramarea> x.x.x.1, ovviamente
<gigirock> ah ok , allora tu puoi prendere indirizzo .2 gateway .1 e dns secondo me ancora .1
<gigirock> maschera 255.255.255.0
<neramarea> quindi non devo scegliere come ip uno tra quelli automatici?
<gigirock> neramarea penso che sia programmato per dare da 128 a 256 via dhcp ... mentre da 2  a 127 per fissi
<neramarea> ah
<neramarea> tento questa via. attrappè.
<gigirock> quindi puoi anche lasciare dhcp cosi quando arriva la tua fidanz con iphone si connette
<neramarea> se lascio dhcp mi riassegna un ip ogni volta che mi connetto. l'unico dispositivo che funziona con un suo ip è la stampante, ma l'ho settato da stampante...
<gigirock> neramarea, no se imposti nel pc che ip e' fisso ......
<neramarea> A onor di cronaca, MAI una bettonella apple entrerà tra le mura di casa mia. fermacarte e fermaporte ne ho già a sufficienza.
<neramarea> devo dare sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart o è necessario riavviare sessione o sistema?
<gigirock> neramarea, io proverei con reboot
<neramarea> k
<Guest57587> ciao
<Guest57587> un saluto a tutti è la mia prima volta su irc
<Guest57587> avevo un quesito
<Guest57587> ho appena preso il webcube lte di 3
<Guest57587> in wireless si collegano tutti i dispositivi android
<Guest57587> pero il laptop con ubuntumate in wireless non si collega
<Guest57587> qualcuno ha idee?
<krabador> Guest57587, vedi la sua connessione?
<Guest57587> genera una rete wifi
<Guest57587> mi chiede la password di accesso
<krabador> Guest57587, la visualizzi nell'elenco reti?
<Guest57587> si
<Guest57587> mi chiede la chiave di crittografia
<krabador> la inserisci correttamente?
<Guest57587> gliela inserisco ma sta li a pensare
<krabador> reboot
<krabador> per me
<Guest57587> fatto
<Guest57587> aggiornamenti fatti
<Guest57587> connessione a router wireless senza problemi
<Guest57587> a quel cazzo di cubo no
<Guest57587> la partizione con windows in wireless funziona correttamente
<giallo1> buonasera ragazzi
<Guest57587> ciao
<giallo1> ho un problema con ubuntu che e' una cagata ma non riesco a risolvere
<giallo1> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Guest57587> scrivi del problema
<Carlin0> esponi il problema giallo1 e se qualcuno sa ...
<giallo1> allora ... in poche parole .. smanettando su compiz manager qualcosa
<giallo1> ho selezionato decorazione cartelle
<giallo1> mi dava un avviso
<giallo1> l'ho trascurato
<giallo1> e sbam .. spariti louncpad e barra in alto
<giallo1> launcpad
<giallo1> ho solo il desktop con una cartella
<giallo1> ho spento e riacceso... niente da fare
<giallo1> posso navigare nelle cartelle e aprire il terminale col tasto destro
<giallo1> niente piu
<giallo1> non so che fare
<salvo> buona sera
<salvo> ho un pc AMD Phenom (tm) 9650 quad - Core processor x 4
<salvo> 32 bit
<salvo> a cui ho montato in una partizione l'ubuntu 14.04 lts
<salvo> e da due giorni che continuamente si spegne
<salvo> ho tirato una foto in una schermata nera dove dice che ho un bug
<salvo> mi potete aiutare a capire
<salvo> ed anche a risolvere?
<salvo> ultimamente ho montato una scheda video Radeon hd 5450
<salvo> potrebbe essere lei la causa dei problemi?
<salvo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ohlWxOTPRt4cT5snKgaT
<salvo> questa e la schermata
<salvo> nera
<Carlin0> salvo, e prima che scheda vide avevi ?
<salvo> quella di seri edel computer
<salvo> vga 210
<salvo> di 1gb
<salvo> la partizione con windows 7 non me la riconosce e mi da che ho una scheda vga
<krabador> salvo, che chipset c'è nella scheda madrei che usi per questa cpu?
<salvo> non saprei e un pc che ha almeno 7 anni
<krabador> e che scheda madre c'è lo sai?
<krabador> salvo, e che sistema stai usando lo sai=
<krabador> ?
<salvo> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<salvo> il pc e un HP
<krabador> salvo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> salvo, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<salvo> con una scheda AMD PHENOM X4
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> [22:55:38] <salvo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ohlWxOTPRt4cT5snKgaT
<krabador> salvo, non è una scheda.
<krabador> !ciao | mike67
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13534132/
<mikeit> qualcuno  è ferrato su ipv6 su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> mikeit, prova a chiedere
<mikeit> volevo sapere se è possibile e come bloccare l'auto generazione del link local address con eui64 al riavvio della scheda di rete
<mikeit> ho provato con sysctl ecc ma ....
<krabador> salvo, ci sono problemi col chipse
<krabador> salvo, questo sistema adesso sta funzionando, come?
<salvo> mi sono trovato benissimo fino a due giornifà
<salvo> avuto un po di problemi ma sporadici
<salvo> ogni tanto va in cresc ma roba di poco
<salvo> invece ora e piu frequente
<krabador> va in cresc?
<krabador> grande
<salvo> si spegne e poi si accende
<krabador> ti invidio
<salvo> oppure si blocca la schermata
<krabador> io ho visto sistemi che vanno in crash
<krabador> ma in cresc mai
<salvo> si scusate
<salvo> io l'inglese non lo frequento molto
<salvo> heheheheheh
<krabador> salvo, quando e come hai installato questo sistema?
<salvo> con una chiavetta
<salvo> ho scaricato l'ubuntu e poi l'ho installato
<Carlin0> mikeit, hai dato una occhiata qui ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<krabador> salvo, allora , riavvia la macchina, ed in grub seleziona la seconda opzione dall'alto
<krabador> poi il penultimo kernel cronologicamente in ordine
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<salvo> ok
<mikeit> Carlin0 lo letti tuttiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!
<krabador> mikeit, che entusiasmo.
<mikeit> no e perche sul web non riesco a trovare niente :-)
<mikeit> krabador dici anche meno è
<mikeit> entusiasmo dico
<Carlin0> mikeit, ma a che pro bloccare la cosa ?
<salvo> rieccomo
<salvo> rieccomi
<salvo> ho fatto come mi hai detto tu
<mikeit> no sto sperimentanto un po per prendere padronanza (cert ccna)
<mikeit> Carlin0 non ce un vero e proprio motivo
<Carlin0> capito
<mikeit> caveat, si capisco
<salvo> come si fà per vedere il contenuto della chat regresso?
<krabador> salvo, se ha usato un client, le ultime tot righe appaiono
<krabador> se da web non puoi
<Barrnet> Pongo un quesito: Ho un pc con Windows 10 che non può effettuare alcuno spegnimento regolare  poiché non si avvia in maniera regolare e si blocca. Se volessi ridurre la sua  partizione per installarci a fianco ubuntu, pur mantenendo  leggibili i dati in tale partizione, come potrei fare?
<Barrnet> salvo: puoi leggerli dai log pubblici
<Barrnet> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<salvo> Krabador ho eseguito quello che mi hai detto tu
<salvo> cosa devo fare adesso?
<krabador> salvo, come va la macchina?
<krabador> vedi come funziona
<krabador> Barrnet, non prima di un certo tempo
<salvo> se va bene devo fare sempre lo stesso procedimento?
<krabador> Barrnet, ri riferisce a cose dette appena adesso, il log ci mette un po' ad essere consultabile
<krabador> salvo, no, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> adesso
<Barrnet> Ah ok, ma penso che già dopo un ora la chat sia loggata xD Comunque ero appena entrato e non avevo capito il contesto della domanda
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13534539/
<krabador> salvo, hai ppa offline
<krabador> che hanno sminchiato il processo di update
<salvo> possiamo risolvere?
<krabador> Barrnet, per la tua domanda, puoi caricare ubuntu in live
<krabador> Barrnet, apri gparted, e fai quello che ti pare con le partizioni, stando ovviamente attento
<krabador> !gparted
<krabador> Barrnet, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> salvo, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13534635/
<krabador> salvo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13534657/
<krabador> salvo, "deb http://www.fbreader.org/desktop/debian stable main"
<krabador> che stracavolo ci fa la dentro ?
<krabador> senti salvo , fai prima a ripristinare
<salvo> come ripristino?
<krabador> ricarica la pendrive, inizia la procedura di installazione, quando ti chiede dove installare , seleziona "altro" seleziona la root dell'attuale, sistema , ti assicuri che non sia spuntata la formattazione , vai avanti, crei, durante la procedura di installazione un altro utente
<krabador> con un nome diverso da quello che usi adesso
<krabador> in modo da avere /home/vecchioutente e /home/utente
<krabador> porti i dati da una parte all'altra, et voilà,
<salvo> speriamo che tutto vada bene
<salvo> grazie Krabador
<krabador> se la spunta della formattazinoe
<krabador> non c'è
<krabador> tutto andrà bene.
<salvo> ok
<Barrnet> Krabador, ma con le partizioni lockate da windows 10 non avrò problemi?
<Barrnet> Come si ridimensiona una partizione già so farlo, ma già ubuntu live mi monta la partizione in sola lettura
<salvo> Krabador posso installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu la 15.0?
<salvo> e dato che il mio pc e 64 bit
<salvo> la versione a 64 bit?
<salvo> dato che Krabador ha lasciato la chat
<salvo> la domanda e rivolta ai rimanenti
<salvo> graize
<Barrnet> si
<cristian_c> ?
<plm_> salve a tutti. sto cercando di installare ubuntu server su un mio microserver domestico e vi chiedo: il sistema è meglio installarlo su disco o su chiavetta usb?
<cristian_c> Barrnet: ola
<Barrnet> disco
<plm_> ubuntu server 14.04.03
<cristian_c> plm_: disco
<plm_> per la tabella delle partizioni: faccio fare tutto di default su intero disco?
<cristian_c> senza neanche pensarci
<plm_> ok. grazie della dritta, lancio subito il comando.
<plm_> ok, mi dice "selezionare il disco da partizionare" e mi propone il primo dei due dischi mirroring.
<plm_> faccio le solite partizioni (/ swap e /home)? proporzioni?
<plm_> cristian_c? Barrnet?
<Barrnet> quanti gb di ram hai?
<plm_> 16
<Barrnet> non è obbligatorio separare /home e /root, però è meglio farlo.
<Barrnet> tieni 8-16GB di swap
<Barrnet> non credo che ibernerai il server, no? :P
<plm_> non ho mai installato una versione server... quanto spazio serve per la /root?
<plm_> hihihi il server mi servirà sempre attivo :D
<plm_> 16gb li dono volentieri alla swap (sono dischi red da 3tb) :D
<plm_> di default propone 1Mb libero; 1Mb biosgrub; 2.8Tb ext4; 17Mb swap, 1Mb libero. in pratica non divide /home e root.
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-28
<Barrnet> considera che in / verranno ospitate tutte le cartelle che non sono /home
<Barrnet> compreso /var, che di default ospita pure i siti di apache
<Barrnet> se non hai particolari esigenze puoi sempre tenere tutto unito
<Barrnet> solitamente si separa la /home per mantenerla integra in caso si reinstalli su una altra distro
<Barrnet> devi considerare, nel caso il server salvi ed usi solo applicativi in /home, di lasciare eventuale spazio anche per applicare aggiornamenti o scaricare kernel
<plm_> mmh, per l'uso di documenti ecc userò il desktop, più che il server. quindi forse mi conviene tenere indiviso così da massimizzare lo spazio del server (siti, gestore posta, cloud, ecc.) giusto?
<Barrnet> yep
<plm> sto installando ubuntu server (14.04.03) devo configurare il raid1 per cui dopo aver rilevato i dischi, faccio fare la partizione guidata su disco intero e seleziono l'opzione per configurare per il raid. a questo punto mi chiede quanti dispositivi attivi e quanti di riserva (rispondo 2 e 0), poi mi chiede di indicare le partizioni dei device attivi (esattamente due partizioni) però
<plm> 1. tutte le partizioni indicate si riferiscono solo ad un solo disco.
<plm> 2. le partizioni indicate sono: 1. spazio libero; 2. biosgrub; 3. swap, 4. ext4, 5. spazio libero. Per esclusione andrei ad ad indicare i numeri 3 e 4.
<Carlin0> wow
<mikimikemike> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho UBUNTU LTS su una macchina virtuale. Da windows vedo un HardDisk collegato in rete al mio router
<mikimikemike> ma da ubuntu non lo vedo (scusate interruzione)
<Carlin0> mikimikemike, e la macchina virtuale su che os gira ?
<mikimikemike> mi gira su windows
<Carlin0> quindi dalla macchina virtuale potrai vedere al massimo una cartella condivisa di win
<mikimikemike> ho aggiunto nelle cartelle condivise questo HD
<mikimikemike> ma dove vedo queste cartelle condivise in Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> mikimikemike, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<mikimikemike> o signur ... non ci capisco nulla :( ... dove vedo una cartella condivisa con la macchina virtuale. Le vedo in Windows le cartelle ma  non so dove sono  in Ubuntu
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: che pagina del wiki hai aperto?
<Carlin0> Configurare il sistema guest
<Carlin0> Ubuntu e derivate
<Carlin0> Creare una nuova cartella che in seguito verrà condivisa;
<Carlin0> certo che se non leggi mikimikemike
<mikimikemike> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Abilitare_la_condivisione_di_file_e_cartelle
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: magari spiega esattamente tutto ciò che hai fatto
<mikimikemike> Sono a "Creazione di una cartella condivisa". Ho creato la mia cartella MM che si trova in C:\Users\Michele\Documenti\MM
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: hai installato le guest addition?
<mikimikemike> mi hanno installato Ubuntu ... non riesco a capirlo
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: e allora non hai seguito le istruzioni che ti sono state date
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: chi te l'ha installato... a tradimento?
<mikimikemike> non so come scrivere questo:
<mikimikemike> sudo mount -t vboxsf CARTELLA_HOST /PERCORSO/CARTELLA/GUEST
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: ma non hai risposto alle domande
<mikimikemike> del punto: Configurare il sistema guest
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> poi che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: sicuro che ti risponda?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> ma ci provo
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<mikimikemike> Quando provo da Aggiornamenti Software a instalare i Driver AGgiuntivi leggo: Il sistema non funziona.
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: scusa, ma che c'entra?
<cristian_c> ma sei in grado di rispondere ad almeno una delle varie domande fino ad ora poste?
<ExPBoy> mikimikemike, sicuro che non stai prendendo in giro?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: eh, ma se prende in giro, mica te lo dice :P
<ExPBoy> a no?
<kagakazov> ragazzi la tragedia è avvenuta!!! Ho aggiornato il sistema a ubuntu 15.10 e cominciano a sorgere i primi problemi, calibre non si avvia, ecco il messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/13540871/
<kagakazov> credo sia collegato all'icona della systray
<cristian_c> kagakazov: unity o kde?
<ExPBoy> seee
<kagakazov> mate
<mikimikemike> per installare i Guest Addition
<cristian_c> kagakazov: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: ok
<mikimikemike> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: ma se hai visto, c'è anche un altro metodo per installarle
<kagakazov> cristian_c: il terminale in seguito al comando sembra si sia imballato
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: 14.04.3?
<kagakazov> o meglio impallato
<mikimikemike> io non ho nessuna immagine
<cristian_c> kagakazov: lascialo lavorare
<mikimikemike> Ubuntu LTS
<ExPBoy> si ma che versione?
<ExPBoy> è come dire ho l'auto fiat
<kagakazov> che magia cristian_c
<kagakazov> quindi automaticamente ha incollato sul server paste.ubuntu
<kagakazov> o mi sbaglio???
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: prima di tutto, spiega quale problema hai con Driver aggiuntivi
<ExPBoy> ti sbagli
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13540889/ cristian_c
<ExPBoy> ti ha dato un link da mettere qui :)
<ExPBoy> ecco
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: puoi dare informazioni precise? Digita: cat /etc/issue
<kagakazov> esattamente ExPBoy
<cristian_c> kagakazov: sì
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: secondo: hai letto le istruzioni per quanto riguarda il secondo metodo?
<mikimikemike> 14.04.2 Lts
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: non hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<mikimikemike> no
<cristian_c> mikimikemike: come mai?
<mikimikemike> aggiorno e riprovo. A dopo. Grazie della pazienza :)
<cristian_c> !calibre
<cristian_c> uhmmm, ufff
<ExPBoy> sciopero
<cristian_c> NameExistsException: Bus name already exists: org.kde.StatusNotifierItem-8613-1
<kagakazov> cristian_c: con !calibre ti riferisci a me??
<cristian_c> kagakazov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre/+bug/1510352
<cristian_c> Calibre Fails to Launch After Upgrade to Wily
<arnaldo_> salve qualcuno sa se mi funziona il mionotebook dopo fatto aggiornamento da lubuntu 14.04 lts no pae a 13.03 ?
<akis24> arnaldo_: vai all'indietro ?  da lubuntu 14.04 lts no pae a 13.03 ? io riavvierei comunque il pc eh ..
<arnaldo_> akis24, scusa è vero volevo dire dalla 12.04 no pae alla 13.03
<arnaldo_> akis24, non ho ancora fatto l'aggiornamento
<kagakazov> cercherò di ovviare evitando di installare l'icona della systray, tanto comoda per me!!!!!!
<akis24> arnaldo_: a dire il vero al limite dovresti passare dalla 12.04  alla 14.04.3  ossia due versioni LTS   l'altra nno è piu' supportata da un bel pezzo
<akis24> arnaldo_:  è il gestore degl iaggiornamenti dovrebbe segnalartelo   .. comunque a priori non è possibile sapere dipende da tante cose  " esempio presenza di ppa non ufficiali ecc "
<arnaldo_> akis24, ci avevo pensato ma non essendo molto pratico ed essendo questo cadavere di notebook un no pae, mi chiedeo se fatto upgrade mi funzionasse ancora
<akis24> arnaldo_:  al momento ti consiglio di restare alla 12.04 credo avresti problemi vista l'eta' del pc
<akis24> arnaldo_: fino al 2017 mi sembra sia supportata se non erro
<arnaldo_> akis24, grazie visto che mi funziona bene con nemmeno 1 gb di ram e 20 gb di hd. Credo che rimarrò cosi. Grazie per il consiglio
<akis24> arnaldo_:  di nulla
<squikko> buongiorno. ho appenaacquistato un hd esterno ma collegandolo non lo vedo. come si fa a montarlo. ( l'hd è nuovo appena tolto dall'imballo). Grazie
<krabador> squikko, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> squikko, al che lo attacchi
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto
<squikko> mi scrive questo : Il disco /dev/sdc non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<squikko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13541670/
<Carlin0> squikko, è un tera ?
<squikko> si
<Carlin0> non lo vedi perchè non ha ancora partizioni
<squikko> ok
<squikko> quindi come faccio?
<Carlin0> apri gparted scegli il disco sdc e gliele crei
<krabador> se esterno , dovrebbe essere già formattato
<Carlin0> eh krabador ma dal paste sembra di no
<krabador> eh
<krabador> se no, fa 'a partizion'
<Carlin0> squikko, devi usarlo solo con linux o anche con win ?
<squikko> allora diciamo che il box ce lo avevo e ho comprato un hd e l'ho messo
<krabador> ecco
<squikko> con entrambi
<krabador> una coas
<krabador> cosa
<krabador> che va precisata
<Carlin0> squikko, allora formatta NTFS
<krabador> piuttosto di " ho appenaacquistato un hd esterno"
<squikko> eh lo so raga ma per me ntfs è una parolaccia..non s se mi spiego (non so manco che vor dì!)
<squikko> ok quindi formatta ntfs
<squikko> come si fa? :-)
<ExPBoy> :(
<Carlin0> [13:35:50] <Carlin0> apri gparted scegli il disco sdc e gliele crei
<squikko> ok sto istallandi gparted
<squikko> istallando sorry
<Carlin0> mi raccomando ... il disco sdc
<Carlin0> l'unico che vedrai senza partizioni
<squikko> ok mi chiede "selezionare il nuovo tipo di tabella" e mi seleziona in automatico "msdos". Vado o devo inserire qualcos'altro?
<squikko> scusate la tabella è msdos?
<Carlin0> squikko, si
<Carlin0> e dopo crei una partizione NTFS
<squikko> ok mi ero buttato e ho fatto
<squikko> grazie Carlin0
<squikko> ora mi funzia pure se lo attacco a windows giusto?
<Carlin0> ora collegandolo dovrebbe montarlo automaticamente
<Carlin0> sei hai fatto ntfs si
<Carlin0> se hai usato altri filesystem no
<squikko> ok perfetto
<squikko> grazie di nuovo e ciao
<Carlin0> di nulla , ciao
<Mmrll> salve, ogni tanto mi si apre una finestra con scritto: warning: Unresposive script, che mi blocca molto la velocità di navigazione. Poi mi dà la scielta tra il tasto stop script, continuo oppure aprire lo script nel debug.Come posso risolvere questo problema? Grazie.
<krabador> con quale browser
<krabador> in quale sistema
<krabador> con quale pc
<krabador> !dettagli | Mmrll
<Mmrll> browser: Firefox, sistema Lubuntu 15 il pc è un Compaq Evo
<krabador> Mmrll, processore , scheda video, quantitativo di ram
<krabador> il modello del pc non significa molto
<krabador> lubuntu 15.04 o 15.10 ?
<Mmrll> lubuntu 15.04
<Mmrll> krabador, c'è un modo veloce per trovare i dati: processore, scheda video, quantitativo di ram? così li scrivo.
<krabador> Mmrll, si, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Mmrll, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link prodotto da quest'ultimo
<Mmrll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13542321/
<YouNeverKnow> Mmrll, pentium 4 con 512 ram ed una radeon 9200, per uso odierno iniziano ad essere poco , anche per lubuntu
<krabador> Mmrll, apri firefox, apri la finestra componenti aggiuntivi ,fa uno screenshot
<Mmrll> ok
<AleC> Buongiorno a tutti...da quanto ho ubuntu noto che la ventola del pc fa piu rumore...potrebbe essere correlata la cosa?
<krabador> AleC, da quando hai quale ubuntu in quale pc
<AleC> da circa 15 giorni Ubuntu 15.10 Presario CQ56 HP
<krabador> AleC, cpu , ram , scheda video
<krabador> modelli precisi, non solo marchi.
<AleC> ram 4gb
<Mmrll> krabador la finestra componenti aggiuntivi dove si trova?
<krabador> Mmrll, hai almeno 2 modi per visualizzarla
<krabador> strumenti --- componenti aggiuntivi
<AleC> Processore AMD V140
<AleC> Scheda grafica ATI Radeon HD 4250
<krabador> Mmrll, o cliccare nell'icona completamente a destra con 3 trattini
<krabador> e poi componenti aggiuntivi
<krabador> AleC, "HP Compaq Presario CQ56-103SG (XH187EA): HP Compaq: 299 euro – grande affare o radiatore portatile?"
<krabador> considerazione volante di una recensione di un sito autorevole
<krabador> AleC, hai mai pulito la ventola?
<AleC> no da dentro no ho paura di far danno
<krabador> AleC, dopo un paio d'anni è necessario al di la di quale sistema si usa
<krabador> il coefficiente di dissipazione del sistema di raffreddamento si abbassa
<krabador> AleC, in ubuntu , il chipset , ed altro, riguardo la gestione energetica del tuo pc puo' essere supportato in maniera meno efficiente che in altri sistemi, come quello con cui te l'hanno venduto
<AleC> ok, e'possibile pulirla senza disassemblare il pc?
<krabador> AleC, no
<krabador> neanche ormai in pc di fascia semiprofessionale
<AleC> ok ho capito, mi do all'avventura allora grazie!
<krabador> AleC, i tecnici informatici non sono dei ladri
<krabador> se non sai completamente fare una cosa, rivolgiti a loro
<krabador> e vai con Dio
<Mmrll> krabador la finestra componenti aggiuntivi è Add-ons?
<krabador> Mmrll, hai firefox ed il sistema in inglese?
<Mmrll> si
<krabador> Mmrll, ma non sei italiano ?
<Mmrll> no sono italiano
<krabador> e perchè non setti il sistema in italiano , dal supporto lingue?
<Mmrll> e come faccio?
<krabador> Menu → Preferenze → Supporto lingue .
<krabador> selezioni italiano, e magari togli inglese
<krabador> scaricherà roba
<krabador> fai fare, al che riavvii
<Mmrll> krodabar, grazie
<Guest19326> vorrei raggiungere il canale ubuntu chat
<krabador> Guest19326, dal sito c'è il collegamento diretto
<krabador> oppure /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non ti agitar
<Kvasir> Salve, ho scaricato un'ora fa Ubuntu, sostituendolo a Windows, e ho provato a compilare dei programmi in c++ che avevo già scritto in precedenza
<Kvasir> Mi dice "g++: comando non trovato"
<Kvasir> Come posso rimediare a questo problema che, con la macchina virtuale, non avevo?
<Marco8767888> buonasera
<Marco8767888> ho un problema con un netbook il lenvo z50-70 con il bluetooth
<Marco8767888> avendo mouse e tastiera bluetooth ne ho bisogno
<Marco8767888> aiutatemi
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: spiega il problema
<Marco8767888> non trova i device
<Marco8767888> di driver non si trova nulla e bluez vede l'interfaccia ma la ricerc non va
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: il buetooth è attivo?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: stai usando blueman o gnome-bluetooth?
<Marco8767888> non so quale sia..eàquello di default i ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ma una domanda
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: solo con mouse e tastiera hai provato?
<Marco8767888> nono
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: hai impostato il chip bt del pc come visibile ad altri dispositivi?
<Marco8767888> dal gestore si
<Marco8767888> con gli altri device va discretamente
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: con cosa hai provato?
<Marco8767888> smartphone
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: hai impostato mouse e tastiera in modalità di rilevamento?
<Marco8767888> si
<Marco8767888> ma scondo me e il driver
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: fammi capire, il gestore bluetooth vede lo smartphone, ma non tastiera e mouse?
<Marco8767888> vede tutto ma non si collega
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: da cosa deduci ciò?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ahhh
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: spiega il 'non si collega'
<Marco8767888> ho provato tastier e mouse alllo smartphone
<Marco8767888> vanno perfetti
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: non ho capito
<Marco8767888> ho collegato con il bluetooth  mouse e la tastiera allo smartphone
<Marco8767888> e vanno bene
<Marco8767888> mi sono collegato con un ltro nick dallo smartphone k ora riavvio il pc
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: sì, ma non è detto che sia una questione di driver
<cristian_c> lol
<Marco8767889> E secondo te cos'è?
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: esattamente, dopo che viene rilevato dalla ricerca
<Marco8767889> Cosa?
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: che cosa hai fatto?
<Marco8767889> Il più nella lista per accoppiare
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: seleziona 'trust', 'connetti' anche
<Marco8767889> Trust?
<Marco8767889> Dove?
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: e 'servizio immissione dati'
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: posta una schermafa
<Marco8767889> Come devo fare?
<cristian_c> altrimenti c'è il vecchio metodo bt-connect, che funziona sempre
<cristian_c> anche se non so quanto sia valido lato sicurezza
<Marco8767889> Non ho capito come devo procedere..
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: aspè, c'è un altro sistema
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 <mac_address_dispositivo>
<cristian_c> se l'interfaccia bt è hci0
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: vedi se te lo accetta senza sudo
<Marco8767889> Comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: sudo apt-get install bluez-tools
<Marco8767889> Non va
<Marco8767889> Il comando di prima non va
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: ma hai installato bluez-tools
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: e scrivere 'non va', è come dire tutto è niente
<cristian_c> a meno che uno non sia dentro la tua testa
<cristian_c> 'tutto e niente'
<Marco8767889> Ho installato ma il comando che mi hai detto prima mi dice non trovato
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: incolla il risultato sul servizio pasteb9n
<cristian_c> usando il servizio pastebin
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Marco8767889> Fatto
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: incolla qui il link della pagina
<Marco8767889> Paste.ubuntu.com/13543387/
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: e da dove l'hai preso quel comando?
<Marco8767889> paste.ubuntu.com/13543408/
<Marco8767889> Ho utilizzato un altro prima ho sbagliato
<Marco8767889> Comunque è uguale
<Marco8767889> Fa la. Stessa cosa che fa il tuo
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: dokg -l | grep bluez
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: utilizza sempre pastebin
<Marco8767889> Paste.ubuntu.com/13543445
<cristian_c> uhm, bluez 5
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere se c'è ancora quel comando, o se è appannaggio di bluez 4
<cristian_c> According to [1] I tried to set up my keyboard using the command line.
<cristian_c> But actually simple-agent doesn't seem to be available in bluez 5.x.
<Marco8767889> Ma non capisco perché mi dovrebbe dare tutti questi problemi.. Prima che formattavo andava bene
<cristian_c> ecco spiegato
<Marco8767889> E mo che posso usare?
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: bluetoothctl
<Marco8767889> Paste.ubuntu.com/13543505
<cristian_c> benissimo
<cristian_c> vede il controller e tre dispositivi, tra cui la tastiera
<Marco8767889> Si
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: pair device_mac_address
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: che ovviamente tradurrai in:
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: pair CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<cristian_c> ops, scusa
<Marco8767889> Il pair mi fa failed
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: dev'essere in modalità di rilevamento
<cristian_c> altrimenti non va
<Marco8767889> Paste.ubuntu.com/13543538
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: pastebin
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: intendo la tastiera
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ma era già accoppiata e non connessa?
<Marco8767888> era connessa ma non accoppiata
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ora com'è?
<Marco8767888> fa a sbalzi connessa e non connessa ora si
<cristian_c> funz<?
<Marco8767888> no
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: allora
<cristian_c> vai nel gestore bluwtooth
<Marco8767888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13543595/
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: e rimuovi la tastiera dalla,lista
<cristian_c> mmm, aspetta,cscus
<Marco8767888> non ce nella lita
<cristian_c> non fare nienre
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ah
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: non accetto privati
<cristian_c> scrivi in canale
<Marco8767888> okok ci sono
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ti ha richiesto il pin?
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<cristian_c> agent]PIN code: ####
<cristian_c> agent]Authorize service service_uuid (yes/no): yes
<Marco8767888> no
<Marco8767888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13543656/
<cristian_c> agent on
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: perché c'era scritto 'bluetoothkeyboard' e ora solo 'bluetooth'?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: puoi postare su pastebin, output completi?
<Marco8767888> quando fa yes appare quando no mette  solo bluetooth
<cristian_c> invece che a spizzichi e bocconi
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: puoi tradurre?
<Marco8767888> [bluetooth]# pair CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<Marco8767888> Attempting to pair with CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: yes
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: no
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: yes
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: no
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: yes
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: no
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: yes
<Marco8767888> Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationFailed
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: no
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: fermi
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: yes  ------- bluetooth keyboard
<Marco8767888> [CHG] Device CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03 Connected: no ------------------------------bluetooth
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: non qui in canale
<cristian_c> ...
<Marco8767888> ok scusa
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: quindi si disconnette e si connette da solo?
<Marco8767888> si
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ah, per uscire da bluetoothctl, digita: quit
<Marco8767888> fatto
<Marco8767888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13543737/
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ok, proviamo
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: devices
<Marco8767888> poi
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: che eace?
<cristian_c> pastebin
<cristian_c> *esce
<Marco8767888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13543857/
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: remove CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<Marco8767888> ok ha rimosso
<Marco8767888> sta andando in loop
<Marco8767888> la tastiera manda il segnale e il sistema lo rimuove
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: perché? Tu che hai fatto?
<Marco8767888> nulla
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: pastebij
<cristian_c> n
<Marco8767888> apposto
<cristian_c> ?
<Marco8767888> ho premuto connect della tastiera e si e fermato
<Musashi73> Salve a tutti. Uso ubuntu 15.10 e il browser Google Chrome e purtroppo non riesco a connettermi a internet, mi appare un messaggio  DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG. Ho provato a connettermi usando windows e google e riesco a connettermi alla rete LAN
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ok
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: il tasto connect sulla tastiera serve a impostare la tastiera in modalità rilevamento?
<Marco8767888> si
<Marco8767888> non la vede piu
<cristian_c> ok
<Marco8767888> con devices non la ede
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: trust CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ma prima
<cristian_c> mettila in modalità rilevamento
<cristian_c> poi dai il trust
<Marco8767888> fatto ma mi da not avaible
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: è in modalità rilevamento?
<Marco8767888> anzi la preso ma mi e tornato il loop
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> stai sbagliando qualcoss
<Marco8767888> riavvio?
<Marco8767888> e iprovo?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: devices
<Marco8767888> non la vede
<cristian_c> allora non va in loop
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: allora
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: scan on
<Marco8767888> ok poi?
<Marco8767888> l ha trovat
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: devices
<Marco8767888> ok poi?
<Musashi73> Potrebbe essere un problema di DNS o del file config??
<akis24> Musashi73: da terminale  sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf   che risponde ?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: che esce?
<Marco8767888> la trova
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: remove CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<Musashi73> akis24, provo a fare il reboot ed avvio ubuntu, dopo scrivo da terminale il comando che mi hai suggerito  ti farò sapere. Grazie
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: è in modalità rilevamento?
<Marco8767888> ok ha riosso
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: è in modalità rilevamento?
<Marco8767888> rimosso
<Marco8767888> si
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: devices
<Marco8767888> non la trova
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: trust CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<cristian_c> se non è scaduto il tempo
<Marco8767888> dice non disponibile
<Musashi73> in base alla risposta c'è qualche altro comando da avviare?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: scan on
<Marco8767888> poi
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: trust CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<Marco8767888> trovata
<akis24> Musashi73: fai pure di solito si fa' prima il comando  si conferma  con yes  e poi si riavvia  con sudo reboot
<Marco8767888> fatto
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ok
<cristian_c> ora:
<Musashi73> ok
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: pair CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: e dovrebbe andare
<Marco8767888> in loop
<Marco8767888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544140/
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: remove CC:C5:0A:15:E8:03
<Marco8767888> se sulla tastiera premi qualcosa ..va in loop
<Marco8767888> comunque ho rimosso
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: e perché hai premuto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: su quale tastiera? La bt?
<Marco8767888> la bt
<Marco8767888> ci ho colpito x sbagio spostandola
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: ma hai provato senza 'premere qualcosa'?
<Marco8767888> sisi
<krabador> "ci ho colpito "
<krabador> sparagli la prossima volta
<Marco8767888> non cio il piombo
<Marco8767888> che faccio?
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: per favore
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: se non premi qualcosa, non va in loop
<cristian_c> ?
<Marco8767888> no
<cristian_c> e che succede?
<cristian_c> (che m'hai mostrato solo i loop)
<Marco8767888> niente il solit errore che non si acoppia
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: quit
<Musashi73> akis24, il problema DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG è stato risolto come mi hai suggerito. -grazie
<Musashi73> viva Ubuntu :-D
<Marco8767888> ok fatto
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: sudo hidd --search
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: è in modalità rilevamento?
<Marco8767888> comando non trovato
<Marco8767888> si
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: uhm, ho appena notato che il binario hidd è stato rimosso da bluez.utils
<cristian_c> bluez-utils
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: la tastiera ha una batteria o le pile?
<Marco8767888> batteria
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: c'è un interruttore per spegnerla e riaccenderla'
<Marco8767888> si
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va in questo senso
<cristian_c> ovvero, potrebbe essere utile
<cristian_c> impostare il controller sul pc come visibile a dispositivi esterni
<cristian_c> assicurarsi che la tastiera non sia presente nella lista dei dispositivi rilevati
<cristian_c> spegnerla, riaccenderla
<cristian_c> e metterlà in modalità rilevamento
<cristian_c> a quel punto, fare una scansione
<cristian_c> attivare il trust, accoppiarla, connetterla
<Marco8767888> appena la riaccendo va in loop
<cristian_c> e selezionare il servizio di immissione dati
<cristian_c> Marco8767888: in loop cosa?
<Marco8767889> Il solito
<cristian_c> definisci
<Marco8767889> Fa il delete e il new
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: di cosa stiamo parlando?
<Marco8767889> Aspetta
<cristian_c> Marco8767888> appena la riaccendo va in loop
<Marco8767889> Devo staccare che vado a lavoro.. Se ci sei dopo riscrivo
<cristian_c> again: di che stiamo parlando?
<Marco8767889> Comunque grazie
<cristian_c> Marco8767889: se ci sei tu, quando ci sei, fornisci informazioni chiare
<krabador> Marco8767889, grazie a te
<krabador> torna a trovarci
<Marco8767889> Certo
<andre_senz> Ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto... ho cercato a lungo in giro per forum e via dicendo, ma non ho trovato la risposta. Premetto che sono nuovo in ambiente unix, ma ho esigenza di installarle una distro linux per l'università... Il problema è questo: io ho seguito una guida, ho creato una partizione nella quale installare ubuntu , in dual boot con
<andre_senz> w10. Tutto bene fino a quando non arriva il momento di installare: linux non riconosce windows, sapete aiutarmi per caso??
<krabador> come hai fatto la partizione?
<andre_senz> con EaseUS, come partizione primaria... all'inizio l'avevo fatta con il partiton manager di windows, ma siccome non funzionava ho provato ad usare questo sw(l'ho trovato in un tutorial)
<krabador> andre_senz, che file system hai usato?
<krabador> per la partizione che hai creato?
<andre_senz> NTFS... poco fa ho trovato su un forum un tizio che ha scritto di provare a scaricare la nuova versione(15.10), pensi che possa cambiare qualcosa?
<krabador> andre_senz, molto semplicemetne
<krabador> linux, non so se ti è capitato di leggere a riguardo
<krabador> non si installa in ntfs
<krabador> quindi , hai perso solo tempo a fare la partizione da windows
<krabador> andre_senz, il processo di installazione di ubuntu è identico da diversi anni
<krabador> andre_senz, ma l'ultima versione ti fa avere meno problemi con uefi
<krabador> se il tuo pc ha win10 in uefi abilitato
<andre_senz> no no ho ancora il buon vecchio bios...
<andre_senz> quindi cosa dovrei fare per farlo funzionare ? devo fare una partizione in fat32?
<krabador> andre_senz, perfetto, allora scarica la versione che vuoi, fa il supporto di installazione , fa partire la sessione di prova
<krabador> andre_senz, ...
<krabador> andre_senz, fa partire la sessione di prova, carica gparted
<krabador> formatta la partizione già creata, se lo spazio ti sembra sufficiente, in ext4 , oppure fa partire la procedura di installazione , quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni la voce "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la partizione ntfs, clicchi sulla voce "change" selezioni file system ext4 con journaling, punto di mount / , spunti la voce di formattazione
<krabador> vai avanti , et voilà
<andre_senz> Il problema è che non mi visualizza la partizione, cioè il mio hd ha 4 partizioni, quando apro gparted me ne fa vedere una grossa 300 gb(ovvero tutto l'hd)
<krabador> andre_senz, fa partire il supporto di installazione in sessione di prova, attacca un cavo lan , o se funziona la wireless , connettiti, ed entra qui
<andre_senz> va bene arrivo subito!
<plm> salve, ieri ho cercato di installare ubuntu server, ma al riavvio non mi ha trovato grub. nè sono sicuro di aver fatto bene il raid1. qualcuno mi accompagnerebbe step by step in questa procedura?
<cristian_c> plm: quando hai fatto il raid 1?
<andre_senz> eccomi
<krabador> andre_senz, apri il terminale
<krabador> andre_senz, di quale versione sei in live , adesso?
<andre_senz> 14 04
<andre_senz> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HzE0awQARqzLihmmK8Jw
<andre_senz> questo e gparted
<krabador> andre_senz, hai aperto il terminale ?
<andre_senz> sisi
<plm> cristian_c, dopo la conferma della timezone mi chiede di attivare
<plm> mdadm e ata raid
<krabador> andre_senz, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> andre_senz, metti la spunta a tutto , tranne a "source" e la togli dalla voce cd rom
<andre_senz> ok fatto
<cristian_c> plm: durante l'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> plm: hai un controller raid sulla scheda madre?
<krabador> andre_senz, chiudi quella finestra
<krabador> andre_senz, sudo apt-get update, nel terminale, invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<plm> si il server è un lenovo thinkserver
<plm> ts140 per l'esattezza.
<plm> dopo questi messaggi mi porta alla maschera per il partizionamento.
<andre_senz> ok fatto
<cristian_c> plm: quanti sistemi hai sul server?
<krabador> andre_senz, tutti?
<andre_senz> sisi
<krabador> andre_senz, l'ultimo ha fatto un link, incollalo
<plm> al momento nessuno. è nuovo di pacca :D
<cristian_c> plm: e perché lamenti l'assenza di grub?
<andre_senz> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en_US  questo_
<plm> perché dopo aver installato ubuntu ho riavviato e non l'ha trovato quindi vorrei capire dove è finito!
<krabador> andre_senz, proprio no
<krabador> andre_senz, hai digitato TUTTI i comandi che ti ho scritto?
<krabador> andre_senz, quanti ne hai mandati?
<plm> di fatto senza un boot loader il sistema non si è avviato. ha cercato di avviarsi prendendo un sistema dalla rete ma senza successo.
<andre_senz> ah no aspetta non ne avevo visto uno, ora lo faccio
<cristian_c> plm: scusa, e cosa si è avviato, invece di ubuntu?
<plm> praticamente nulla.
<cristian_c> plm: ma sai gestire un server?
<plm> ha cercato di avviarsi da rete, ma senza successo.
<andre_senz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13545454/ questo mi e uscito
<plm> prima volta cristian_c
<plm> prima avevo un apache2 installato su ubuntu, ora volevo venirne fuori per avere qualche prestazione un po' migliore.
<cristian_c> plm: e tu installi ubuntu server senza avere,le necessarie competenze?
<plm> ho cercato documentazione online e non sembrava così tanto difficile da installare.
<krabador> plm, non è una cosa trascendentale, ma con un minimo di esperienza alla base, non da improvvisati
<krabador> stiamo sempre parlando di un sistema server
<plm> appunto.
<krabador> appunto.
<plm> se mi date una mano vengo a capo dell'installazione... :D
<krabador> plm, un server è meglio che abbia un ammistratore
<krabador> che sappia quello che fa
<plm> krabador, ne sono certo, ma un aiuto a procedere sarebbe gradito.
<andre_senz> krabador hai letto quello che ti ho copiato _>(
<krabador> plm, noi gradiamo che gli utenti con esigenze aziendali , si rivolgano a personale specializzato, in questo canale si fa assistenza desktop
<krabador> andre_senz, non pressare.
<plm> krabador, io non sono un aziendale. sono un privato che sta cercando di fare esperienza su qualcosa di nuovo. non voglio pressare... confidavo solo nella cortesia della community
<andre_senz> era solo una domanda, e non era una faccina incattivita, ho la mappa caratteri sfasata
<krabador> plm, "non pressare" non è rivolto a te, e qui dentro si fa assistenza a sistemi desktop
<krabador> andre_senz, pazienza
<krabador> andre_senz, nel senso, un attimo di pazienza
<andre_senz> certo certo, ci mancherebbe, e gia tanto che mi aiuti
<plm> se almeno mi potessi indicare una documentazione utile allo scopo sarebbe gradito. perché il problema in questo momento non è il server o la sua amministrazione, ma la configurazione del raid e l'install di grub che avevo messo in mbr e non è partito.
<cristian_c> plm: hai letto la documentazione relativa a raid sul wiki?
<cristian_c> sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma anche sul wiki di ubuntu internazionale in inglese
<krabador> andre_senz, dpkg -l | grep exfat | pastebinit
<cristian_c> plm: ma anche la documentazione ufficiale relativa all'installazione di ubuntu server
<andre_senz> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<andre_senz> e uscito questo
<plm> ho trovato qualcosa sul raid0
<krabador> andre_senz, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> plm: c'è una documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> per chi inizia a sperimentare privatamente
<plm> quella ce l'avevo sotto mano, ma forse qualcosa non l'ho fatto bene...
<cristian_c> plm: in ogni caso, se vuoi approfondire tematiche specifiche
<cristian_c> plm: puoi tranquillamente entrare nel canale -chat, in cui le argomentazioni sono libere riguardo tutto ciò che non è strettamente supporto all'installazione di ubuntu sul proprio pc
<krabador> andre_senz, ha finito?
<andre_senz> finito ora
<andre_senz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13545614/
<krabador> andre_senz, sudo apt-get -y install exfat-utils exfat-fuse | pastebinit
<krabador> andre_senz, chiudi gparted, se non l'hai già fatto
<andre_senz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13545728/
<krabador> andre_senz, sudo gparted
<andre_senz> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VbMIxqk7QACh9bPhOAa8
<andre_senz> esce questa
<krabador> andre_senz, sicuro di non avere uefi?
<andre_senz> cavolo, hai ragione ho sbagliato pc, qui ho uefi
<krabador> "<andre_senz> cavolo, hai ragione ho sbagliato pc"
<krabador> ...
<krabador> torna quando sei nel pc interessato e magari hai voglia di far perdere meno tempo
<andre_senz> non e possibile installarlo con uefi
<andre_senz> ?
<andre_senz> perche mi sono confuso con il fisso, ma e sul portatile che devo installaro
<krabador> si, cosa che se avessi parlato prima
<krabador> sarebbe stata abbondantemente evasa
<krabador> andre_senz, scarica 15.10, e segui la procedura di installazione standard
<andre_senz> la 15 10 supporta uefi?
<krabador> andre_senz, continui a pedere tempo?
<andre_senz> e una domanda, domandare e lecito
<krabador> ti ho segnalato cosa fare in caso di uefi
<andre_senz> " scarica 15 10" non mi pare una segnalazione cosi dettagliata, per questo ti ho chiesto se bastasse scaricare la 15
<krabador> andre_senz, non ti pare, perchè sei il tipo che sbaglia pc
<krabador> andre_senz, qui non si sta a perdere tempo.
<krabador> piu' "<krabador> andre_senz, il processo di installazione di ubuntu è identico da diversi anni
<krabador> <krabador> andre_senz, ma l'ultima versione ti fa avere meno problemi con uefi
<krabador> alle 18:16
<andre_senz> e comunque
<andre_senz> anche con 15 10
<andre_senz> non va
<andre_senz> quindi non penso sia la soluzione
<andre_senz> te l ho scritto appena un messaggio sopra a quello che hai incollato te
<krabador> andre_senz, "non penso" detto da uno che sbaglia pc
<andre_senz> che leone da tastiera
<andre_senz> grazie comunque, adios
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> leone del pc
<krabador> "<andre_senz> NTFS... poco fa ho trovato su un forum un tizio che ha scritto di provare a scaricare la nuova versione(15.10), pensi che possa cambiare qualcosa?" ---> quando hai provato ?
<Barrnet> Ho un PC con attualmente montato Windows 10 a cui devo restringere la partizione  per installarci a fianco  ubuntu. Il problema è che non posso formattare la partizione e che l'avvio di Windows fallisce, rimandendo in schermata nera. La partizione rimane quindi in stato non sicuro e gparted non può gestirla. Suggerimenti?
<Mauro88> ciao a tutti
<Mauro88> sto cercando un applicazione per poter visualizzare i file che ho nella partizione con windows
<Mauro88> potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Mauro88: un normalissimo file manager
<cristian_c> non ti serve altro
<caveat-> Mauro88: dopo aver montato la partizione, hai completo accesso al filesystem. Non hai bisogno di alcuna applicazione in realta'
<Mauro88> si grazie, alla fine sono riuscito ;)
<disperata> c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi? sto tentando di installare ubuntu
<disperata> ho la videata viola dopo aver fatto partire il boot dalla chiavetta
<disperata> ora videata nera
<disperata> nessun messaggio
<cristian_c> disperata: ti avevo
<cristian_c> espressamente
<cristian_c> suggerito
<cristian_c> disperata: di scaricare universal usb installer
<cristian_c> nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> disperata: l'hai fatto?
<disperata> ma la guida di ubuntu dice altro. e comunque non e' problema di ISO mal portato.
<disperata> puo' essere il pc non abbia i requisitiminimi, devo controllare meglio
<cristian_c> disperata: e come fai a saperlo?
<cristian_c> disperata: sì, controlla anche quello
<disperata> ho controllato i file che ha creato su chiavetta, sono perfettamente rispondenti all'elenco che da la guida
<cristian_c> disperata: ma unetbootin, è sconsigliato
<cristian_c> perché in molti casi non ti permette il boot, sopratutto sui pc più recenti
<disperata> infatti. il mio e' vecchio e diceva che per vecchi pc e' consigliato unetbootin
<disperata> solo per capire: quanto dovrebbe durare l'install mediamente?
<disperata> 10 minuti o piu'?
<cristian_c> disperata: è formattata in fat32?
<disperata> si, ho seguito tutte le istruzioni. fat32
<cristian_c> disperata: unetbootin ha già trasferito la iso su usb?
<disperata> si, ho messo la chiavetta nel pc
<cristian_c> disperata: ed esattamente, cosa fai'
<cristian_c> =
<disperata> mi e' venuto il menu' iniziale
<cristian_c> bene
<disperata> ho selezionato install ubuntu
<disperata> mi e' venuto fuori il marchio
<disperata> aspetta.. si muove!!!
<cristian_c> disperata: io proverei la modalità  live, fossi in te
<cristian_c> disperata: di che pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<disperata> ok, mi chiede la lingua
<disperata> mi chiede la rete a cui connettersi!
<cristian_c> disperata: se hai iniziato l'installazione
<disperata> mi chiede la password di rete...
<cristian_c> in bocca alclupo
<cristian_c> disperata: ma ti avrei suggerito invece la modalità di prova
<cristian_c> disperata: e controllare i requisiti minimi per ubuntu, non era una cattiva idea
<disperata> tanto e' un pc vecchio e se va ok, senno' pazienza
<disperata> connecting...
<disperata> :-/
<disperata> The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again
<disperata> scheramata viola
<disperata> dovrebbe pero' partire una sessione che mi dice dov'e' l'errore
<disperata> o no?
<disperata> amche insulti, ma non lasciatemi sola con la schermata viola
<disperata> spento, rilanciato, faccio il check del disco
<disperata> cxheck ok
<disperata> riprovo
<disperata> riprovo senza rete pero'
<disperata> presumo possa dargli la rete a posteriori
<disperata> ok, sta partizionando il disco
<disperata> STA LAVORANDO!
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-29
<Mauro88> ragazzi scusate ancora, sto provando ad installare compiz fusion icon per gli effetti 3d su kubuntu 15.10
<Mauro88> però si blocca l'applicazione
<Mauro88> avete qualche suggerimento?
<ciaoo> se il BT non viene riconosciuto da ubuntu 14.04?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giuseppe> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | Guest63815
<ubot-it> Guest63815: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest63815> buon giorno
<Guest63815> scusate io ho un problema
<Guest63815> non riesco a istallare il drive broadcom del wifi
<Guest63815> cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> !bcm | Guest63815
<ubot-it> Guest63815: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> segui la guida
<akis24> Guest63815: prova a usare → menu delle impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi  o come dice Carlin0
<Guest63815> akis io la provo a istallare dalle impostazioni-drive aggiuntivi ecc...
<Guest63815> ma non mi fa istallare ne il drive del wifi
<Guest63815> ne quello dell'nvidia
<Carlin0> Guest63815, che ubuntu hai ?
<Guest63815> 15.10
<Carlin0> e che errore da quando provi a installare ?
<Guest63815> non mi da un errore
<Guest63815> mi inizia il download
<Guest63815> e poi arrivato a 1/4 del download non va più avanti
<Carlin0> non va + avanti e non da errore ?
<Guest63815> no
<Guest63815> l'ho lasciato una notte
<Guest63815> ma è rimasto allo stesso punto
<Carlin0> Guest63815, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Guest63815> mi dice
<Guest63815> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<Guest63815> ah aspetta
<Carlin0> Guest63815, chiudi software center e gestore pacchetti
<Guest63815> e infatti
<Guest63815> ettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Guest63815> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Carlin0> ha installato ?
<Guest63815> i dice
<Guest63815> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<ExPBoy> Guest19326, prova a cambiare server
<Guest63815> "Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit"
<Carlin0> Guest63815, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ExPBoy> eh
<Carlin0> Guest63815, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest63815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556478/
<jester-> abilita i parteners
<Carlin0> hai pasticciato con i repo ...
<Carlin0> ne hai aggiunto uno a  manina
<Guest63815> come lo tolgo?
<jester-> e tutti quelli in software per stocazzi
<Guest63815> ?
<Guest63815> non sto capendo?
<jester-> sudo software-properties-gtk
<Guest63815> carlinO faccio questo?
<jester-> abilita tuttio ep poi i parteners in altro software
<Guest63815> carlin0 seguo jester?
<Carlin0> Guest63815, certo
<Carlin0> ne sa molto + di me
<Guest63815> ok
<Guest63815> jester
<Guest63815> cosa sono gli ep?
<jester-> i repo parteners
<Guest63815> e come faccio
<Guest63815> se metto quel comando mi apre la gestione drive
<akis24> Guest63815: ti si apre una finestra  seleziona la scheda " altro software " e metti la spunta sui repo partners per abilitarli
<carletto> buongiorno e buona domenica
<akis24> Guest63815: quando hai messo la spunta sui repo chiudi la finestra aperta e poi da terminale dai sudo apt update
<akis24> !ciao | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<carletto> il mio pc si spegne ultimamente spesso, ho dato una pulita alle ventole e seguito alcune cose sul web ma il problema persiste, ho anche monitorato il riscaldamento del CPU  e mi dice che e di 40 C
<carletto> ciao Akis24
<akis24> !chat | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carletto> ora stamani li e apparso questo messaggio
<akis24> carletto: che sistema usi ? che messaggio ?
<carletto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RPBwFfpmQkqOgp0VwR7g
<akis24> carletto: al riavvio immagino sia apparso .. io devo scappare aspetta se qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti
<Guest63815> ok
<carletto> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<carletto> ok
<akis24> Guest19326: quasi certamente avrai degli aggiornamenti da fare  falli tutti
<akis24> bon vado scusate..
<Guest63815> ora cosa faccio?
<Guest63815> jester-
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ?
<Guest63815> dopo che faccio sudo apt update
<Guest63815> cosa devo fare?
<carletto> ciao cristian_c hai visto la foto del messaggio che mi è comparso?
<carletto> il pc si spegne in continuazione
<ExPBoy> carletto, non è un difetto software quindi ubuntu non ha colpa
<carletto> a intervalli non sempre uguali
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sto guardando, non c'ero prima
<Guest63815> ok ok
<cristian_c> carletto: idem
<Guest63815> quando puoi
<carletto> ecosa può essere?
<carletto> secondo te?
<ExPBoy> !chat | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carletto> ma avete visto la foto?
<cristian_c> un po' di pazienza
<carletto> siate piu chiari per favore
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> carletto: l'ho aperta ora sta foto, se dai il tempo...
<carletto> sicerto
<carletto> scusa
<carletto> tutto il tempo che vuoi
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> carletto: hai un kernel panic
<carletto> in parole povere?
<Guest63815> dice che non e istallato
<carletto> rimedi?
<cristian_c> carletto: ma come controlli le temperature?
<Guest63815> e che lo posso istallare con un comando che mi da lui
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<carletto> con il comando aepi -V
<cristian_c> carletto: installa lm-sensors
<cristian_c> !lmsensors
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> carletto: che pc hai?
<Guest63815> ora rimetto quel comando?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sì
<carletto> AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor × 4
<cristian_c> carletto: e scheda grafica...
<Guest63815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556692/
<carletto> Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR che dovrebbe essere una ATI RADEON HD 5450
<cristian_c> Guest63815: allora
<cristian_c> Guest63815: disattiva pure il cdrom come sorgente dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> non ti serve
<cristian_c> carletto: capito
<cristian_c> carletto: avevo letto anche qui di problemi con le hd 5xxx
<Guest63815> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: hai disattivato cdrom?
<cristian_c> dalle sorgenti software
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ma sei in live?
<Guest63815> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Guest63815: allora disattivalo
<cristian_c> che altrimenti fai solo casino con i repo
<Guest63815> ok
<Guest63815> fatto
<Guest63815> dici CD-ROM
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ok, ora quando chiudi sorgenti software, ti chiderà di ricariare
<Guest63815> giusto?
<gemelli888> ciao ragazzi chi mi aiuta sono alle prime armi
<Guest63815> si me l'ha chiesto
<Guest63815> faccio ricarica?
<cristian_c> ricaricare
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sì
<cristian_c> carletto: hai installato lmsensors?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: eh
<carletto> si
<gemelli888> non mi si vedono i video
<cristian_c> !aiuto | gemelli888
<ubot-it> gemelli888: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest63815> fatto
<cristian_c> carletto: ottimo, a che punto sei della guida?
<Guest63815> ora?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<carletto> configura
<gemelli888> come scaricare flash player
<cristian_c> carletto: se hai problemi con la configurazione, domanda pure
<Guest63815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556736/
<carletto> ok
<cristian_c> gemelli888: domanda: in particolare su che sito?
<gemelli888> non so come scaricarlo che mi da informazioni
<gemelli888> ho istallato adesso ubuntu e non so come si fa
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ok
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sei via cavo ora?
<Guest63815> si
<cristian_c> Guest63815: lshw -C network |pastebinit
<cristian_c> gemelli888: ho fatto una domanda, però
<Guest63815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556757/
<carletto> ok cristina_c finito
<cristian_c> product: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<carletto> cristin_c
<cristian_c> carletto: bene, lancialo, come da guida
<carletto> cristian_c finito
<cristian_c> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> !paste | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest63815> stai parlando con me cristian
<cristian_c> Guest63815: wl (proprietari) per chip con id: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM43142, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227 e BCM43228.
<cristian_c> Guest63815: per forza i driver proprietari
<Guest63815> non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> bcm43142
<Guest63815> non sono bravo in queste cose
<cristian_c> Guest63815: la scheda wifi si chiama bcm43142 e usa driver proprietari
<Guest63815> ok
<Guest63815> ma dove?
<Guest63815> nel link che mi hai mandato tu?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: nel wiki è scritto così
<cristian_c> anzi, nel tuo pastebin
<carletto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556786/
<cristian_c> Guest63815: digita: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Guest63815> BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<Guest63815> cosi si chiama
<Guest63815> l'ho visto nei drive aggiuntivi
<Guest13905> Buongiorno, ho installato una stampante epson tramite cups. Ho notato però che la stampa risulta un po' più lenta rispetto ai driver proprietari windows.  E' normale?
<cristian_c> carletto: cpu a 40°, scheda grafica a 57°, suppongo
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ok
<Guest63815> metto quel comando?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: adesso digita il comando che ti ho dato
<Guest63815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556796/
<carletto> si dovrebbero essere quelle le temperature rilevate
<cristian_c> Guest13905: è possibile, ma chi lo sa?
<cristian_c> carletto: allora
<cristian_c> carletto: che sarebbero anche ottime
<cristian_c> almeno per la cpu
<carletto> non capisco il perchè dello spegnimento continuo e all'improvviso del pc
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ok, quindi hai detto che driver aggiuntivi si blocca
<Guest63815> si
<carletto> ho pulito e tolto la polvere
<Guest63815> si interrompe l'istallazione
<cristian_c> Guest63815: riprova ora, col cavo attaccato
<Guest63815> ok
<cristian_c> Guest63815: e posta anche una foto
<cristian_c> !image | Guest63815
<ubot-it> Guest63815: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> carletto: quando si spegne, la ventola va a palla?
<cristian_c> carletto: sei su 14.04.3?
<Guest63815> cristian sei un grande
<Guest63815> stima totale
<carletto> 14.04 LTS
<Guest63815> ora devo riavviare vero?
<cristian_c> Guest63815: ?
<Guest63815> ha funzionato
<carletto> si cristian_c e un grandissimo
<cristian_c> Guest63815: secondo me, era il cd rom attivo
<cristian_c> Guest63815: nelle sorgenti software
<cristian_c> a creare problemi
<Guest63815> ora riavvio il pc?
<cristian_c> carletto: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Guest63815: sì
<Guest63815> ok
<Guest63815> grazie mille
<Guest63815> troppo gentile
<carletto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556842/
<cristian_c> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<cristian_c> carletto: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> carletto: lo fa da sempre il problema?
<carletto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556858/
<cristian_c> carletto: e poi, hai provato anche su winz?
<carletto> si ma le altre volte era molto raro
<carletto> si anche li
<carletto> ma non lo uso più winz lo giuro
<carletto> hahahahaha
<cristian_c> carletto: e che c'è di male a usare winz?
<cristian_c> carletto: se il problema ce l'hai dappertutto, è il pc che ha problemi
<cristian_c> npn tanto l'os
<carletto> scherzi? io anche se non sono una cima ma non posso piu rinunciare a ubuntu
<cristian_c> carletto: quanta ram hai?
<carletto> dovrei avere 4GB
<cristian_c> carletto: controlla anche casomai fosse la ram il problema
<carletto> dici di aumentare la RM?
<cristian_c> carletto: prova a cambiare banco/slot
<carletto> ok
<cristian_c> carletto: no no
<cristian_c> carletto: sposti la ram, ci provi un'altra ram compatibile
<cristian_c> carletto: prove del genere
<carletto> si ok
<carletto> grazie
<cristian_c> carletto: così vedi se è un problema hardware della ram
<cristian_c> carletto: ma se il problema è sulla scheda madre
<cristian_c> rivolgiti a un tecnico qualificato
<carletto> ok
<carletto> buona domenica e grazie tanto
<cristian_c> carletto: la scheda grafica è integrata?
<cristian_c> oppure è su slot pci a parte?
<carletto> integrata
<cristian_c> carletto:
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> carletto: è una apu?
<cristian_c> cpu+gpu
<carletto> usa lo stesso slot di quella che abbiamo tolto
<cristian_c> carletto: non ho capito
<cristian_c> carletto: quindi la scheda grafica non si può rimuovere dal case?
<carletto> si puo rimuovere
<cristian_c> carletto: ulteriore prova: prova a rimuovere l'hard disk
<cristian_c> carletto: ok, allora prova con scheda grafica e senza
<cristian_c> carletto: con hard disk  e senza
<cristian_c> e vedi come si comporta
<carletto> ok
<carletto> seguirò i tuoi consigli
<carletto> debbo verificare tutto
<cristian_c> sì, tutte queste prove
<cristian_c> e poi ci fai sapere
<carletto> e localizzare il poblema
<carletto> capito
<cristian_c> ok
<carletto> si ok
<cristian_c> 4 slot per ram ddr2
<cristian_c> due banchi occupati con due banchi da 2 gb ciascuno sk hynix
<cristian_c> carletto: vedo che nonostante la ram e la scheda grafica, il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> carletto: prova una xubuntu
<carletto> xubuntu?
<cristian_c> carletto: sì
<carletto> tipo?
<cristian_c> !derivate | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<carletto> si sto vedendo
<carletto> ho un'altro problema che non sembra proprio vero
<carletto> ti mando una foto
<carletto> stacco e poi ti mando una foto del mio Boot
<carletto> ho una chiavetta pronta con il sistema operativo Ubunto 15.0 ma non me la fa installare perchè non mi riconosce la porta usb
<carletto> ora la sostituisco on xubuntu 15.0
<cristian_c> carletto: come l'hai fatta 'sta chiavetta?
<carletto> in tutti i modi
<carletto> ma non me la prende
<cristian_c> carletto: specifica 'in tutti i modi'
<carletto> ho montato l'iso scaricato sulla chiavetta
<cristian_c> e specifica anche 'non me la prende'
<carletto> poi ho preso sotto windows un programma
<cristian_c> carletto: e come hai montato 'sta iso?
<carletto> anche con un programma
<carletto> mi sembra linux etc
<cristian_c> !dettagli | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<carletto> sotto windows
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> carletto: che se no, ci giriamo i pollici
<ExPBoy> e anche altro :)
<carletto> ma il problema e il bios
<carletto> che non mi da la selezione della strat con usb
<cristian_c> carletto: il problema è che non rispondi alle domande che ti sono state poste
<ExPBoy> carletto, a quanto pare quel pc è datato
<carletto> ha 7 anni
<carletto> circa
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> 7 anni per un pc corrispondo a 70 per mia nonna
<cristian_c> cristian_c> carletto: e come hai montato 'sta iso?
<carletto> con un programma
<carletto> che si chiama
<carletto> linx ... etc
<ExPBoy> bha
<carletto> non ricordo bene
<cristian_c> !usbwin | carletto
<ubot-it> carletto: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<carletto> sotto windows
<ExPBoy> carletto, risulta difficile poterti aiutare se non fornisci informazioni
<carletto> si ma non ricordo il programma preciso
<cristian_c> carletto: scarica universal usb installer , e segui le indicazioni
<cristian_c> carletto: se la scheda madre supporta il boot da usb
<cristian_c> carletto: sì, ma leggi quanto suggerito dal bot
<cristian_c> che non sta lì per caso
<carletto> si ok
<carletto> lo faccio e vi dico
<rita__> Ho creato una linux live usb con l'apposito programma e una ubuntu 14.10,  che risulta una versione inesistente e COMPLETAMENTE IN INGLESE (anche se la lingua è in italiano). Ho creato una nuova live usb con Lubuntu 15.04 ma non riesco ad avviarla. Vorrei eliminare Ubuntu 14.10 e\o formattare l'hard disk (appena cambiato, quindi non ho nessun docum
<rita__> ento). Come faccio???
<Carlin0> rita__, la 14.10 è fuori supporto , usa la 14.04 o la 15.10
<ExPBoy> ecco
<ef> come faccio ad aprire il corrispondente di gestione attivita (ctrl-alt-canc) di windows?
<astro96> ciao
<ef> nessuno mi puo rispondere?
<f843d0> ef: a che scopo?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | ef
<ubot-it> ef: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ef> chiudere un programma che non risponde
<ef> sweet home
<cristian_c> ef: e aggiungo che non hai avuto la pazienza di aspettare due minuti
<astro96> vorrei installare ubuntu sul computer tramte usb ma senza fare la partizione del disco , si può fare?
<cristian_c> ef: lo puoi killare dal gestore processi
<f843d0> ef: il programma e` su interfaccia grafica?
<ef> gestore processi?
<cristian_c> ef: a me il gestore processi si apre con ctrl+alt+canc
<astro96> in che senso? non sono molto pratico in queste cose
<cristian_c> ef: che ubuntu stai usando?
<cristian_c> ottimo
<f843d0> cristian_c: ho come l'impressione che Ctrl+Alt+Del gli abbia riavviato X :)
<cristian_c> f843d0: dipende dal de
<astro96> vorrei usaere l'ultimo
<f843d0> astro96: Non e` possibile: vorrei installare ubuntu sul computer tramte usb ma senza fare la partizione del disco
<f843d0> astro96: puoi creare un device USB persistente con Ubuntu per essere utilizzato on the fly...
<astro96> e come si fa ?
<f843d0> astro96: ma se non installi sul disco di un computer, Ubuntu non e` installato sul computer
<cristian_c> astro96: su usb la velocità e le prestazioni sono ridotte
<cristian_c> astro96: e la usb , usata in questo modo, si degrada col tempo
<astro96> ora ho ubuntu sulla chiavetta usb , quindi dovrei fare la partizione ?
<cristian_c> astro96: sei in live?
<astro96> ora si
<cristian_c> astro96: allora ti serve un secondo supporto
<cristian_c> astro96: ma ripeto, te lo sconsiglio, utilizzare un normale hard disk
<astro96> il fatto è che il computer è nuovo
<astro96> non so se mi conviene ripartirlo
<cristian_c> su sata
<cristian_c> -re
<cristian_c> astro96: per capire se ti convenga farlo
<astro96> cosa mi consiglia?
<cristian_c> astro96: fai qualche prova in live
<cristian_c> astro96: oppure installa ubuntu in macchina virtuale
<astro96> virtual box?
<Marco8767888> ragazzi buongiorno,non so se ieri qualcuno ha seguito la mia conversazione con cristian_c.
<Marco8767888> ma io ho un problema con la tastiera bluetooth e stamattina sono riuscito finalmente ad accoppiarla con il mio device
<Marco8767888> pc
<f843d0> astro96: si, per esempio. Ma dipende da cosa devi fare
<Marco8767888> cristian sei disponibile
<astro96> dovrei programmare
<Marco8767888> ?
<f843d0> astro96: dipende da cosa devi programmare. Per esempio, l'accelerazione 3D e` pessima in VM
<Marco8767888> ma a ogni riavvio a volte funge a volte no
<astro96> no sono ancora alle basi
<astro96> ad esempio le funzioni e prorammi elementari
<f843d0> astro96: dunque la soluzione VM dovrebbe soddisfare le richieste
<cristian__c> astro96: hai un pc desktop?
<Marco8767888> io si
<Marco8767888> no
<Marco8767888> un notebook
<astro96> un notebook
<astro96> lenovo
<cristian_c> astro96: puoi comunque realizzare una piccola partizione, per provare
<astro96> ora sto istallando virtual box
<Marco8767888> cristian_c ci sei?
<astro96> se dopo faccio la partizione quanto spazio dovrei lasciare per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> astro96: hai windows 8 sul pc?
<astro96> si
<Marco8767888> ce qualcuno disponibie?
<cristian_c> astro96: hai spazio non partizionato nell'hard disk?
<rita__> Qualcuno può dirmi come faccio a cambiare versione di ubuntu?
<rita__> e a disinstallare quella che ho magari?
<cristian_c> rita__: mi pare che ti avessero risposto
<cristian_c> rita__: intanto hai scaricato la 15.04?
<rita__> sì
<rita__> ho scaricato la 15.10
<rita__> ma ora sto facendo l'aggiornamento alla 15.04
<cristian_c> rita__: se è lubuntu, masterizzala su un cd
<rita__> credo di aver risolto
<rita__> se faccio una presentazione o un documento di testo con libreoffice posso aprirlo con altri programmi su altri computer? per esempio power point o open office
<f843d0> rita__: puoi salvare i documenti di libreoffice in diversi formati, alcuni compatibili con altre suite office. Ma in generale la compatibilita` non e` altissima. YMMV
<rita__> grazie mille
<cristian_c> rita__: se vuoi avere una compatibilità migliore, ti conviene installare libreoffice e simili su altri pc
<cristian_c> o meglio tutti i programmi che supportano open document
<rita__> cioè?
<cristian_c> rita__: le presenzationi in libreoffice vengono salvate automaticamente con estensione .ods
<cristian_c> scusa, .odp
<cristian_c> puoi anche salvare in .ppt, il formato di office
<cristian_c> ma la compatibilità sai essere sicura solo con programmi che supportano l'estensione .odp
<rita__> farò un paio di prove per essere sicura. grazie
<astro96> in che senso?
<krabador> astro96, a quante ore fa , risale cio' di cui stai domandando?
<astro96> circa 1
<krabador> astro96, diciamo pure una e mezza
<astro96> forse si
<krabador> astro96, potresti , visto che passano ore, fare una domanda precisa?
<astro96> ma ho dovuto lasciare
<astro96> hai spazio non partizionato nell'hard disk?
<krabador> bene
<krabador> tu ce l'hai ?
<astro96> si
<krabador> ecco, perchè ti è stato chiesto?
<astro96> quanto me ne potebbe servire
<astro96> per mettere ubuntu
<krabador> 20 giga possono andare, se non fai home separata
<krabador> ma non devi metterci dentro troppa roba
<astro96> ma poi per toglierlo come si fa?
<krabador> cancelli partizione riassegni spazio , ripristini mbr originale
<krabador> astro96, quindi prendi una decisione chiara
<astro96> va bene
<astro96> grazie per tutto
<astro96> buona serata
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<astro96> crepi
<krabador> astro96, fatti qualche domanda in piu', nell'ottica di approcciare con liinux
<astro96> linux come è come sistema operativo?
<krabador> manovre di installazione e disinsinstallazione, non sono esenti da rischi. con mani inesperte puoi fare danni anche irreversibili
<krabador> astro96, un sistema operativo
<krabador> astro96, google non funziona?
<krabador> !chat | astro96
<ubot-it> astro96: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<astro96> okay
<astro96> comunque per ora installo virtual box
<krabador> !chat | astro96
<ubot-it> astro96: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> astro96, informazioni sull'adozione di un sistema operativo e sulle sue modalità , sono legate strettamente agli obiettivi dell'utente
<astro96> okay
<plm> cristian_c, krabador http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099479
<krabador> sanbasso
<astro96> ciao , perche mi esce da virtual box l'accelerazione hardware vt....?
<krabador> !virtualbox | astro96
<ubot-it> astro96: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Guest92905> Ciao a tutti. Ho un pc windows con una macchina virtuale su cui c'è Ubuntu. Non riesco a condividere cartelle. Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> Guest92905,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox#Configurazione
<astro96> ho windows 8.1
<astro96> che virtual box devo mettere?
<krabador> astro96, non riguarda questo canale
<krabador> leggi la loro documentazione.
<astro96> dove?
<krabador> astro96, cristian_c l'ha trovata come inserto di Repubblica, il venerdì
<Guest92905> Krabador: Io ho Window installato e su di una macchina virtuale Ubuntu
<krabador> Guest92905, hai letto il messaggio ?
<Guest92905> Krabador: si ... ma io non riesco a montare nulla
<krabador> non hai letto il messaggio.
<krabador> te lo riposto
<krabador> <krabador> Guest92905,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox#Configurazione
<Guest92905> Krabador: Io sono qui:    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Configurare_il_sistema_host
<Guest92905> Metodo 1. Ho messo come cartella condivisa   C:\Users\Michele\Documenti\MM (su windows)
<krabador> Guest92905, abbi pazienza
<krabador> ma nella guida
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Abilitare_la_condivisione_di_file_e_cartelle questo
<krabador> non si vede ?
<krabador> Guest92905, non ci occupiamo di virtualbox qui, ma del sistema operativo reale non emulato
<krabador> ne' di virtualbox ne' di altre macchine virtuali
<Guest92905> ah .. ok .. scusate. grazie comunque
<The900> salve
<krabador> !ciao | The900
<ubot-it> The900: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<The900> volevo chiedere, nel sito esiste una versione ubuntu 32 bit formato ova o ovf?
<krabador> formato uova
<krabador> The900, solo formato iso.
<The900> e non conoscete qualche sito che permetta di sacaricare ubuntu 32 bit in quei formati?
<The900> purtroppo windows 10 supporta solo la 32 bit con virtual box
<krabador> The900, e scaricare la iso ti fa esplodere un braccio?
<The900> cosa serve scaricare le iso se il programma non le supporta?
<krabador> "purtroppo windows 10 supporta solo la 32 bit con virtual box" scarica ubuntu 32 bit
<krabador> esiste.
<krabador> forse non c'hai fatto caso
<The900> come se non avessi già provato
<The900> le versioni formato ova e ovf 32 bit quando le scarico non sono 32 bit
<The900> ma 64 bit
<krabador> non ci riguarda
<krabador> qui si fa supporto a tutto cio' che riguarda ubuntu in linea ufficiale
<The900> gentile come un palo nel culo
<krabador> non sono ufficialmente supportate immagini di macchine virtuali
<krabador> hahahahaahahhaahah
<Mastino96> Salve, vi scrivo per un problema tecnico riguardante pipelight
<ideabile> Ciao a tutti!
<ideabile> Ce nessun siciliano qui?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ideabile> Grazie.
<maxer> salve a tutti, domanda semplice, in firefox sembra non ci sia installato il vocabolario italiano, qualsiasi cosa scriva me la sottolinea in rosso.. cosa devo fare?
<f843d0> maxer: probabilmente scaricare l'addon dizionario-italiano
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-28
<Rebarbaro> ciao  ho un problema con la tastiera  non riesco a mettere i simboli
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Rebarbaro
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Rebarbaro
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Rebarbaro> ho zorin va bene lo stesso
<glpiana> !chat | Rebarbaro
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Spillo> buon giorno, usando questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2013/09/ubuntu-linux-come-riparare-i-settori.html ora riconosce la mia unità esterna ma continua non poter essere aperta. grazie
<Spillo> ovvero.. "impossibile montare WD Elements 1023"
<glpiana> Spillo, e seguendo quella guida che comandi hai dato?
<Spillo> la mia unità esterna è sdb1 quindi esattamente la stessa linea di comando
<Spillo> sudo fsck  /dev/sdb1 questa per l'esattezza
<glpiana> Spillo, ok, non è che quella guida ti abbia fatto fare un granchè. hai fatto solo un check del disco
<Spillo> può servire come info che la mia unità esterna è formattata ntfs ?
<gigirock> Spillo, come detto ieri sera devi andare nel win e provare con chkdsk /F
<gigirock> Spillo, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb ti risponde esattamente quello
<gigirock> Spillo, poi non continuare a spippolare quel disco perche' va a finire che lo distruggi del tutto
<helpme> Impossibile eseguire l'avanzamento
<helpme> salve ho un problema non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione 16.10, io ora ho la 15.04 e quando vado per installare l'aggiornamento mi esce questo errore  upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.
<helpme> grazie per qualsiasi aiuto
<Carlin0> helpme, devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> la 15.04 è fuori supporto
<helpme> ah ottimo grazie
<gigirock> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1907603 | Spillo
<Spillo> ciao gigirock purtroppo non sono riuscito con win a progredire in chkdsk
<gigirock> Spillo, come mai
<Spillo> si blocca
<Spillo> però, rispetto a ieri, ora riesce a vedere l'etichetta
<Spillo> su ubuntu
<gigirock> chi cosa si blocca Spillo ?
<Spillo> a 4 passaggi di 5 a tipo 14%
<gigirock> Spillo, quanto hai aspettato  ?
<Spillo> ntfsprogs
<matteo2> salve. ho installato xubuntu 16.04 e stavo facendo gli aggiornamenti. ora è rimasta una schermata bianca da un quarto d'ora. ha scaricato tutti gli aggiornamenti e poi stava installandolo con la schermata nera. devo solo aspettare oppure è successo qualcosa? grazie e cordialità
<gigirock> no quello n riescie ci vuole windows autentico , e se leggi il link che ti ho passato ci sono i link dove scaricare i CD Spillo
<Spillo> gigirock (son sicuro che sto dicendo un'ovvietà) senza i privilegi di amministratore... chkdsk non funzia vero?
<Spillo> ....ovvio che no ^^
<gigirock> Spillo, da disco di recovery di win non servono i privilegi di amministratore
<Spillo> è che poco fà ho provato con iil pc di mio fratello che monta win e da prompt mi dava l'errore appunto dei privilegi ecc....
<Spillo> recovery posso avviarlo anche con ubuntu montato (come se volessi aprire la live di ubuntu su un win) vero?
<gigirock> si, ma sul disco di tuo fratello l'utente non e' un 'administrator' ?
<Spillo> posso entrare solo come ospite...
<gigirock> oppure loggati come adminsitrator la password sara' vuota
<gigirock> si ma che fratello cattivo che hai
<Spillo> un cane..... non è un fratello
<Spillo> più piccoli sono e peggio è
<Spillo> provo ad andare da un mio amico con win....
<Spillo> grazie ancora gigirock
<nick87> Ciao a tutti. Su ubuntu 14.04 ho uno strano problema con i video di ranews.it . Mi chiede di installare il plugin flash anche se in realtà il sito supporta html5. Non succede con Ubuntu 16.04 in entrambi i casi con Firefox 50.0, anche in safe mode e in live con un profilo pulito. Qualcuno mi sa dare qualche suggerimento?
<gigirock> nick87, potrebbe essere che la pagina contiene qualche advertising in flash....
<matteo2> è ancora bloccata la finestra di Aggiornamenti software. non so se chiudere la finestra può arrecar danni al sistema
<gigirock> matteo2, da quanto tempo e' bloccata ?
<gigirock> nick87, anche da windows quella pagina da strani errori
<matteo2> gigirock da quasi 50 minuti
<gigirock> matteo2, con quale connessione ?
<matteo2> gigirock ethernet. la fase di download l'aveva terminata e stava installando ma poi si è freezzata
<gigirock> matteo2, e' brutta..... 6 sicuro che c'e' la connessione internet ?
<matteo2> gigirock ueeee. si ho aperto firefox e sto chattando quì
<gigirock> matteo2, avra' qualche casino con i repo .... premi un bel ctrl c ma poi prega............
<fabio_cc> matteo2, non hai molta altra scelta, devi chiuderla
<matteo2> gigirock, fabio_cc quindi vado con x della finestra e poi prego.... ?
<Mike71> Salve a tutti cerco aiuto
<matteo2> non ci sono altri repo solamente quello di xubuntu
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Mike71
<ubot-it> Mike71: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | Mike71
<ubot-it> Mike71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> matteo2, chiudi, poi apri un terminale
<matteo2> se clicco sulla x mi da Questa finestra non risponde poiché potrebbe essere occupata. Terminare l'applicazione? vado allora... ?
<matteo2> pauuuura
<fabio_cc> matteo2, si, non puoi fare altro
<Mike71> Ok scusate...ho avuto in regalo un notebook con Win xp professional che ho formattato in Ubuntu Gnome...Ho fatto bene?
<fabio_cc> Mike71, in che senso "hai fatto bene"?
<fabio_cc> Mike71, se era quello che volevi, si
<Mike71> il pro blema nasce perchè non esce l'icona Wireless...aiutatemi
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Mike71
<ubot-it> Mike71: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<matteo2> fabio_cc chiusa poi è apparso un messaggio ma visto che stavo scrivendo è subito sparita... non ho visto neanche cosa c'era scritto. Ora il disco sta lavorando parecchio attendo che succeda qualcosa prima di aprire un terminale?
<Mike71> faro' del mio meglio....il Pc è un Acer Extensa 5220
<matteo2> fabio_cc che dici posso provare a riavviare Aggiornamenti software?
<fabio_cc> matteo2, no
<fabio_cc> matteo2, apri il terminale
<Mike71> Processore Intel Celeron 560,2,13 Ghz, 533Mhz PSB, 1 MB L2cache
<matteo2> ok. non è successo nulla. ho aperto il terminale. sono nelle tue mani fabio_cc!
<fabio_cc> matteo2, sudo apt-get update
<Mike71> 120 GB HDD se può servire...802.11 b/g WLAN
<fabio_cc> Mike71, ma a parte l'icona del network managaer, non ti va lento il sistema?
<fabio_cc> !paste | matteo2
<ubot-it> matteo2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mike71> Scheda Video Mobile Intel Graphic Media Accelerator
<Mike71> X3100
<matteo2> fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/23548658/
<Mike71> ho acceso il terminale e l'icona wireless non compare...cosa faccio?
<Mike71> no funziona con il cavo wlan va bene con il WIRED
<fabio_cc> matteo2, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> Mike71, intendo, il sistema non ti va lento? comunque non hai specificato quanta ram hai
<fabio_cc> !paste | matteo2
<ubot-it> matteo2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mike71> non riesco a sapere quanta Ram abbia...ricerco su internet e faccio sapere
<gigirock> Mike71, si accende la spia del wifi ?
<matteo2> fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/23548687/ che faccio dico S?
<Mike71> 1 Gb di Ram
<Mike71> no non si accende la spia del wi-fi
<gigirock> Mike71, sai aprire un terminale ?
<fabio_cc> Mike71, ti ho già chiesto due volte se il pc va veloce a sufficienza, dato che per quello che hai scritto fin'ora ubuntu gnome mi sembra leggermete pesante
<fabio_cc> Mike71, si
<fabio_cc> ops
<fabio_cc> matteo2, si
<Mike71> da inesperto quale io sono mi sembra lento secondo me...
<fabio_cc> Mike71, appunto
<Mike71> Cosa consigliate allora?
<gigirock> lubuntu o mate al massimo
<fabio_cc> Mike71, quindi rispondendo alla tua prima domanda: non hai fatto bene, era meglio lubuntu o xubuntu
<fabio_cc> Mike71, mate direi di no
<Mike71> il piu' "leggero"?
<gigirock> Mike71, cmq dal terminale rfkill list
<fabio_cc> Mike71, wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<gigirock> Mike71, metti lubuntu , e metti lo swap da 1Gb
<Mike71> Ok stasera ci provo con Lubuntu
<Mike71> scusa cosa è lo Swap...sono profanissimo!!!
<fabio_cc> Mike71, per sapere quanta ram hai: sudo lshw -c memory
<matteo2> fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/23548710/
<gigirock> Mike71, per provare fai lspci cosi' vedi quale chip wifi ha quel notebook
<matteo2> ed è apparsa una finestra Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema. Segnalare?
<fabio_cc> matteo2, no per adesso chiudila
<gigirock> !swap | Mike71
<ubot-it> Mike71: swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<fabio_cc> matteo2, fin'ora tutto ok, ma vorrei capire meglio una cosa: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist
<fabio_cc> metti su pastebin
<Spillo> gigirock non odiarmi :D sono finalmente con un win ma non riesco a vedere l'etichetta
<matteo2> fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/23548725/ Ovviamente grazie mille!
<Spillo> e di conseguenza non so che lettere aggiungere a chkdsk
<gigirock> Spillo, 6 nella consolle di windows ?
<Spillo> ora si..
<gigirock> Spillo, allora "dir C: " cosa risponde ?
<fabio_cc> gigirock, Spillo, per favore spostatevi su #ubuntu-it-chat, non riguarda il supporto ubuntu
<Spillo> scusa fabio_cc hai ragione
<fabio_cc> matteo2, prova: sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<matteo2> fabio_cc se è per fare gli aggiornamenti automatici li faccio manualmente
<fabio_cc> matteo2, puoi anche lasciare com'è
<fabio_cc> matteo2, non è importante
<fabio_cc> matteo2, comunque apt va benissimo, il sistema è aggiornato
<matteo2> fabio_cc sei un grande! Grazie mille! Caffè, ahimè virtuale, pagato :)
<fabio_cc> matteo2, :)
<fabio_cc> matteo2, non capisco perché ti si fosse bloccata la finestra degli aggiornamenti, ma sembra tutto ok
<fabio_cc> matteo2, se vuoi aggiornare da terminale, basta dare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<matteo2> fabio_cc figurati io! Buona giornata! Ti auguro il meglio! Grazie anche del comando da terminale! :)
<fabio_cc> matteo2, buona giornata anche a te :)
<rosama> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkEJ0vVzYf7
<fabio_cc> rosama, devi scrivere qui le tue richieste, usa pastebin solo per il risultato dei comandi
<rosama> cristian_c ci sei
<Carlin0> !tizio | rosama
<ubot-it> rosama: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<akis24> rosama: .rules le troverai quando sara' installata la stampante  prova a vedere se c'è dentro qualcosa  ls /etc/udev/rules.d
<cristian_c> rosama: ma hai provato sudo simple-scan con usb collegata?
<cristian_c> e solo usb
<cristian_c> sylla pagina brother non ci sono configurazioni speciali per la scansione tramite usb
<cristian_c> *sulla
<gigirock> si ma di solito simple scan non basta si deve installare xsana
<gigirock> !xsane
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xsane'
<gigirock> !info xsane
<ubot-it> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.999-3ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 288 kB, installed size 1034 kB
<mbakogu> buonasera a tutti, aprendo una pagina con mozilla firefox se tento di aprire un video mi compare in alto la dicitura:
<mbakogu> libavcodec may be vulnerable or is not supported, and should be update to play video
<f843d0> !ciao | mbakogu
<ubot-it> mbakogu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | mbakogu
<ubot-it> mbakogu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<macaflama> ciao a tutti io avrei bisogno di chiudere le porte in entrata del mio router visto che ho problemi di doss giocando a gta, googolando ho trovato questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Ufw ma non ho capito come faccio a sapere quali porte sono aperte?
<fabio_cc> macaflama, se hai un router, quasi sicuramente le porte sono già chiuse in entrata, a meno di quelle che hai aperto tu. Ma devi controllare nelle impostazioni del router e ubuntu non c'entra nulla
<fabio_cc> macaflama, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/PortForwarding
<macaflama> ok puoi spiegarmi meglio questa cosa in chat libera per favore?
<fabio_cc> macaflama, vedi se il wiki sopra scritto ti chiarisce le idee
<macaflama> ok comincio a leggere, solo una cosa ,per non farmi piu dossare che porte devo chiudere?
<f843d0> macaflama: non è un argomento di interesse per il supporto ufficiale ad Ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | macaflama
<ubot-it> macaflama: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<macaflama> si scusate , grazie fabio
<fabio_cc> macaflama, :)
<ric> ciao ragazzi da stasera il mio desktop ubuntu è vuoto...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ric> qualunque cartella provo ad aprire mi butta fuori..
<ric> posso aprire solo i file recenti
<enzotib> ric, in seguito a qualcosa?
<ric> stavo spostando alcuni file dalla virtual machine sul desktp ubuntu
<ric> il sistema sì è bloccato e al riavvio l'ho trovato così
<enzotib> ric, quandi lo hai riavviato brutalmente?
<enzotib> quindi*
<ric> con ctrl alt
<ric> canc
<ric> mi pare..
<enzotib> ric, io farei un controllo delle partizioni, per fare questo dovresti riavviare in recovery mode
<enzotib> ric, hai per caso un altro pc per collegarti qui mentre cerchiamo di sistemare il pc che non va?
<ric> sono inesperto puoi spiegarmi meglio?
<enzotib> ric, se hai un altro pc con cui collegarti qui ti posso guidare passo passo, altrimenti spiegare tutto prima diventa difficile
<ric> ok grazie
<alexardy> dopo aver installato ubuntu ho eseguito gli aggiornamenti consigliati, al riavvio l'appstore ha smesso di funzionare
<alexardy> quando lo lancio si apre e si chiude sa solo in pochi secondi
<alexardy> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<KingVV> Buonasera
<KingVV> posso chiedervi una info ?
<ric> eccomi @enzotib
<ric> sono collegato da un altro pc
<KingVV> E' possibile installare Ubuntu su tablet Mediacom M-IPROW810 WIFI 3G ?
<enzotib> ric, un attimo
<ric> ok
<enzotib> ric, quando avvii il pc si vede il menu di GRUB?
<ric> aspetta riavvio e ti dico
<alexardy> la prima volta si, al secondo riavvio non ci ho fatto caso
<alexardy> grazie :)
<ric> si si vede
<ric> enzotib devo andare sul recovery?
<enzotib> ric, sì
<ric> enzotib ci sono
<enzotib> ric, è apparso un menu?
<ric> enzotib mi chiede se voglio "restore ubuntu partition"
<enzotib> ric, niente altro?
<ric> enzotib si è aperta direttamente la finestra ubuntu recovery
<ric> enzotib ma intendi nel menu di grub o nel recovery?
<enzotib> ric, nel recovery
<ric> enzotib mi ha aperto una finestra come ti ho detto
<ric> enzotib posso scegliere se continuare con restore ubuntu partition oppure cliccare su back o quit
<enzotib> ric, qualcosa di simile https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/503888/recovery.png ?
<ric> enzotib no
<enzotib> ric, mica puoi fare una foto e postarla, perché non capisco che schermata vedi
<ric> enzotib però me lo fa vedere se dal menu di grub apro la modalità ripristino invece di recovery
<cristian_c> KingVV: quanti pollici?
<ric> enzotib ora allego schermata
<enzotib> ric, ok, allora usa ripristino
<enzotib> (anche se mi pare strano che ci siano ripristino e recovery)
<ric> enzotib l'app per caricare foto non è disponibile
<ric> enzotib cmq sono davanti al menù che mi hai mandato (sono entrato da modalità ripristino)
<enzotib> ric, se con ripristino appare la schermata che ti ho mostrato, allora usa ripristino e non serve la foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ops
<ric> enzotib ok sono nella schermata
<enzotib> ric, scegli la voce "root"
<ric> enzotib ok
<enzotib> poi premi invio
<ric> enzotib mi compare una scritta in basso che termina con un trattino lampeggiante
<enzotib> ric, ok, scrivi lsblk e premi invio
<ric> enzotib comparse una serie di stringhe "sda" con a seguire la dimensione e poi 0 sia per disk che per part che per rom e poi infine stessa scritta già comparsa con trattino che lampeggia
<enzotib> ric, alla fine di qualche riga c'è un percorso di directory?
<ric> enzotib direi di no ma ti sto mandando schermata
<enzotib> ok
<ric> enzotib scusami ma si era impallata la chat
<enzotib> ok
<ric> enzotib sei riuscito a vedere la schermata che ti ho inviato?
<enzotib> ric, no, non vedo nessun tuo messaggio con un link
<enzotib> forse sui caduto prima di inviare
<ric> http://prnt.sc/dcyj8u
<ric> enzotib credo che sia il link che invio a farmi cadere..potresti dirmi come riconosco una directory?
<enzotib> ric,  alla fine della riga con sda2 c'è un carattere /, quindi esegui il comando: fsck /dev/sda2
<ric> enzotib mi dice file o directory non esistente
<ric> enzotib ho saltato lo spazio sorry
<enzotib> ecco
<ric> enzotib ora la trova come clean e poi mi da dei codici
<ric> enzotib te li scrivo?
<enzotib> ric, se dice che è clean, allora ok
<ric> enzotib mi ridà alla fine il trattino lampeggiante...scrivo altro?
<enzotib> ric, tu hai ubuntu normale o qualche variante?
<ric> enzotib fino ad oggi normale, poi nel tentativo di recuperare il desktop ho scaricato e istallato edubuntu
<enzotib> ric, sullo stesso pc?
<ric> enzotib si
<enzotib> ric, sulla stessa partizione?
<ric> enzotib non ne ho idea. lo devo disistallare?
<enzotib> ric, scrivi dpkg --get-selections *ubuntu-desktop
<ufalc_> ho un problemino, da poco ho cambiato operatore, sono passato a Telecom  (premetto che ho Ubuntu 14,04) ma mi succede una cosa strana, mi collego alla rete tutto ok, solo che dopo pochi minuti 3 4 massimo, non ho piu reter, il pc è collegato, il segnale ci sta, ma non riesco praticamente a navigare.. come mai?
<ufalc_> buona sera ragazzi, ho un problema, sono passato a telecom, mi collego alla rete tramite wriles tutto ok, solo che dopo 3 4 minuti non riesco piu a navigare, il segnale ci sta, il pc sembra collegato mo in realtà non ho rete. basta che riavvio la rete tramite pc e si ricollega... qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<ric> enzotib mi dice install sia su ubuntu-desktop che su edubuntu-desktop
<ufalc_> ai scusate per il doppio messaggio hehehe ma credevo di averlo cancellato :(
<ric> enzotib segue solita scritta con trattino lampeggiante
<enzotib> ric, io toglierei edubuntu-desktop, con il comando: apt-get --purge --auto-remove purge edubuntu-desktop
<ric> enzotib ti scrivo cosa compare "W: blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: impossibile scrivere in /var/cache/apt
<ric> enzotib E: l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto
<enzotib> ric, prova allora: apt-get update
<ric> enzotib mi dà altre notifiche oltre a quelle precendenti. Impossibile risolvere archive, security, linux.dropbox, canonical,...
<enzotib> ric, riavvia in modalità normale
<ric> enzotib impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<ric> enzotib come esco dalla modalità di ripristino?
<ric> enzotib spengo brutalmente?
<enzotib> ric, scrivi reboot
<ric> enzotib  è tuttoo come poco fa
<enzotib> ric, apri un terminale
<ric> enzotib desktop vuoto e cartelle che scompaiono dopo pochi istanti
<ric> enzotib cosa intendi per terminale?
<enzotib> ric, l'applicazione Terminale
<ric> enzotib ok
<enzotib> ric, scrivi sudo apt-get update
<ric> enzotib mi chiede la password, è quella del pc?
<enzotib> ric, sì la tua
<ric> enzotib ha scaricato e trovato una serie di file e poi ha dato indicazione che la lettura dell'elenco pacchetti era "fatto"
<enzotib> ric, ok, ora: sudo apt-get --purge --auto-remove purge edubuntu-desktop
<ric> enzotib disistallato edubuntu
<enzotib> ric, ora: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<ric> enzotib ok
<enzotib> ric, ora farei anche un aggiornamento generale dei pacchetti: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enzotib> ric, mi allontano qualche minuto
<ric> enzotib credo abbia finito
<enzotib> ric, prova a riavviare
<ric> enzotib è tutto come prima :(
<ric> enzotib ti chiedo una cosa, ma se procedo con il recovery perdo tutti i file?
<ric> enzotib anche edubuntu è ancora lì
<ric> enzotib ho modo di fare un backup prima per non perdere i file?
<enzotib> ric, se reinstalli senza formattare non perdi i dati
<enzotib> che edubuntu fosse ancora lì lo sospettavo, abbiamo tolto il meta-pacchetto, ma togliere tutte le dipendenze non è facile
<ric> quindi posso fare recovery senza perdere i dati?
<Fabio81> Sera a tutti
<ric> enzotib quindi posso fare recovery senza perdere i dati'
<ric> ?
<Fabio81> Ho un problema con Ubuntu. Ho aggiornato ubuntu alla nuova versione ma non mi fa più entrare
<enzotib> ric, questo non lo so, perché non mi è chiaro cosa ti appare quando scegli recovery
<ric> enzotib appare restore ubuntu partition
<Fabio81> Lo schermo del PC rimane pieno di scritte
<Fabio81> Chi mi aiuta?
<ric> enzotib this will rebuild all Os and swap partition to factory default
<enzotib> ric, non conosco, mai visto
<ric> enzotib grazie lo stesso buona notte
<enzotib> buona notte
<Fabio81> Potreste aiutarmi?
<dos> ciao, qualcuno saprebbe come spiegarmi come settare le impostazioni dl router per proteggermi dal dos? grazie
<cristian_c> !chat | dos
<ubot-it> dos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> e l'hai scritto anche ieri
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-29
<Gio85rm> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema! Non riesco a far riconoscere la mia chiavetta internet su Ubuntu 16.10! Ho provato le varie guide ma nulla!
<mar> ngiorno
<mar> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una dritta su come installare MS Office su ubuntu
<ExPBoy> mar, usa libreoffice
<mar> e quanto a compatibilita
<ExPBoy> mar, ms office è un programma per microsoft se hai necessità di usarlo non è possibile metterlo su ubuntu
<mar> purtroppo ho dei fogli di calcolo fatti con MS office e ho bisogno di mantenere la compatibilita
<mar> stavo leggendo qualcosa riguardo play on linux
<ExPBoy> mar, si ma non tutti i programmi ci girano e se girano spesso non hanno grandi prestazioni
<Odo> mar, se posso permettermi non ci perdere tempo, l'unico modo reale è installare vbox, metti su una macchina virtuale che puo' essere XP o 7 o se hai una macchina potente win 10, installi office e amen, in pratica avrai un ambiente virtuale all'interno della tua linux box
<Odo> mar, io personalmente ho una macchina xp e continuo ad usare quella quando ho bisogno dell'ambiente office, la uso solo per quiello
<Odo> mar, parliamo sempre di virtualizzazione all'interno della linux box
<ExPBoy> oppure un dual boot
<mar> ok
<BookDroid> t
<Pesce74> Sto installando ubuntu come sistema principale su un pc che ha installato xp professional , non riesco a capire perché non riesco a formattare il pc mi dice che no c'è nessuna partizione
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Pesce74
<ubot-it> Pesce74: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Gio85rm> Ciao a tutti
<armando-76> buongiorno
<armando-76> mi  potete  indicare  un  programma che  funzioni per  inviare i  fax  dal  pc
<cristian_c> ho co e l'impeessione che sia già stata fatta questa domanda
<cristian_c> qualche tempo fa
<cristian_c> armando-76: e co e li manderesti i fax?
<cristian_c> *come
<gigirock> armando-76, ci sono diversi servizi on line che mandano fax gratis... di solito invii un documento pdf e quello viene inviato, la ricezione dei fax invece e' a pagamento
<armando-76> ME  NE  COSIGLI  UNA
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | armando-76
<ubot-it> armando-76: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<gigirock> Gio85rm, prego ma non usare msg privati
<armando-76> e  capitato  per  sbaglio
<armando-76> scusate io di  fax  gratis  non  ne   vedo
<gigirock> armando-76, hai ragione quei servizi non sono + gratis.....
<armando-76> ce  un software che  posso scaricare
<cristian_c> !chat | armando-76
<ubot-it> armando-76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<notebook> buona pomeriggio
<notebook> ci fosse un esperto per me?
<notebook> ho installato ubuntu server con mpd e icecast2 ma ho un problemino
<Carlin0> notebook, lo esponi il problema o dobbiamo consultare la sfera di cristallo
<notebook> lo espongo quando mi dici di farlo
<notebook> non riesco a far suonare la canzone
<notebook> apro l pagina di icecast su mio localhost
<notebook> ma non la trova
<notebook> la canzone
<notebook> che cosa devo riportare per far capire meglio dove ho sbagliato?
<Flaz> Buonasera a tutti
<Flaz> A seguito di un black out, al riavvio la mia ubuntu 12.04 si blocca feezata su lightdm circa mezzo minuto, poi entra in console chiedendomi di riconfigurare il server X
<Flaz> Ho provato a disinstallare e reinstallare Lightdm, senza esito. Si blocca tutto all'ingresso grafico su Light e mi spedisce poco dopo in console
<notebook> purtroppo mi si è disconnesso
<notebook> mi avevate risposto?
<Carlin0> Flaz, prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Flaz> CarlinO: ok
<notebook> Carlin0: avevi risposto alla mia richiesta ?
<Carlin0> notebook, non conosco quel programma non so aiutarti
<Flaz> CarlinO: si..l'ho fatto, ho provato a rilanciare lightdm ma dopo una serie di errori mi sta dicendo di riavviare
<Carlin0> Flaz, e se dai startx ?
<Flaz> Carlin0: adesso mi sta dando una sequenza enorme di stringhe [1128.35016] --- end trace foc3d499e4453md]--
<notebook> c'era un altro la settimana passata che mi ha dato buone news ma non ricordo il nick
<Carlin0> Flaz, prova sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Flaz> CarlinO: ho riavviato
<Flaz> CarlinO: appena risale tutto ci provo
<Flaz> CarlinO: adesso non è entrato neppure il lightdm, è tutto freezato con i led della tastiera che lampeggiano
<Flaz> riavviato
<Flaz> provo in recovery
<Flaz> Carsorialin0: sono riuscitto ad accedere alla modalità grafica provvi
<Flaz> Carlin0: sono riuscito ad accedere alla modalità grafica provvisoria :-)
<Flaz> Carlin0: niente...in mod normale di lightdm arrivo al "the system is running in low-graphic mode". Dato che ho una ati del 1920, utilizzo i drivers generici, ma mi ricordo che a risoluzioni maggiori di 1024x768 mi dava problemi. E alla schermata iniziale  di lightdm pare avere appunto una ris maggiore
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti, sono su ubuntu 16.04 e ho visto che non c'è più il pacchetto xchat ma solo xchat-gnome che però è veramente scarno e scomodo secondo me, esiste un repository per xchat normale?
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, x-chat e' un progetto ormai defunto
<gigirock> usa hexchat
<gigirock> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<MoL0ToV> grazie gigirock era quello che cercavo
<notebook> è arrivato qualcuno che conosce mpd?
<Guest43552> ciao qualcuno pu; venire in chat libera che ho un quesito?
<gigirock> Guest43552, siamo li
<Guest43552> gigirock ho scritto li
<DeanMoriarty> ciao tutti
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28496/how-do-i-setup-an-icecast-server-for-broadcasting-audio-in-my-network | notebook
<notebook> grazie gigirock
<Flaz> a doo
<notebook> non riesco a configurare il file dove sono le canzoni
<notebook> e non le trova
<Flaz> Nulla, riesco ad accedere soltanto come "ospite" con il mio profilo mi butta fuori
<Flaz> Da tutte le sessioni
<notebook> c'è qualche buona anima che mi può configurare il broadcasting su server ubuntu?
<Morghana> ciao a tutti :)
<Carlin0> Morghana, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Lukks22> Ciao a tutti, sapresti aiutarmi? Non riesco più ad accedere ad Ubuntu.. praticamente mi viene la schermata di caricamento ma la "ruota" non gira
<Lukks22> ho scritto il mio problema sopra.. devo riscrivere?
<Guest27668> scusate, ogni volta che avvio ubuntu devo andare su alzamixer e alzare i volumi... come posso risolvere questo problema?
<ligomat> Salve, ho un asus x556u con ubuntu 16.04. Ho un problema riguardo la luminosità, in pratica non funziona dai tasti fn. Ho trovato svariate guide senza grossi risultati. l'unico modo per regolarla è dalla gestione dell'alimentazione
<ligomat> consigli ?
<ligomat> Grazie a tutti in anticipo
<DeanMoriarty> ligomat, prova xev
<Guest1444> scusate ma ho dovuto riavviare il mio portatile, prima avevo scritto di un problema al volume generale, ogni avvio va in mute e devo usare alsamixer per alsare il volume. sapreste aiutarmi ? grazie
<DeanMoriarty> con le "s" e le "z"?
<DeanMoriarty> :)
<Guest1444> :D ahah
<Guest1444> ops
<Guest1444> credo si capisco cmq dai :D
<Guest1444> capisca*
<DeanMoriarty> guarda, se cerchi su internet trovi, in pratica rm -r ~/.config/pulse/
<DeanMoriarty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/786957/sound-resets-to-100-after-reboot-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Guest1444> guardo subito...
<Guest1444> ho rimosso tutti file da .config/pulse faccio un riavvio sperando che risolva in automatico...
<Guest1444> grazie dean ciao
<Guest1444> alsa alsa alsa
<__andy__> salve, ho ubuntu 16.10 e ho scaricato e installato la versione del kernel 4.8.11, ho riavviato e quando arriva alla schermata di login non mi fa accedere ne con il mio utente ne con la sessione ospite. Quando clicco avvia sessione ospite fa come se stesse caricando al sessione ma poi ritorna alla schermata di login. Che faccio?
<f843d0> !ciao | __andy__
<ubot-it> __andy__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | __andy__
<ubot-it> __andy__: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<__andy__> quali dettagli in particolare?
<f843d0> __andy__: scrivi pure in canale, non essere timido. E fornisci, _tutti_ i dettagli richiesti
<__andy__> la versione di ubuntu è 16.10, CPU: AMD Athlon 64, RAM: 4gb ed è un fisso DELL. Non posso dare altri dettagli perchè non posso loggarmi e quindi non posso vedere tutte le specifiche per bene :D
<f843d0> __andy__: entra sul sistema da live o da recovery
<Fabio> Salve
<Fabio> Ho una domanda tecnica
<Guest19354> Come faccio a installare Ubuntu insieme a Windows 10, potendo scegliere all'avvio quale sistema operativo utilizzare ?
<Guest19354> c'è una guida in merito ?
<f843d0> !installazione | Guest19354
<ubot-it> Guest19354: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest19354> Grazie verifico
<wurstel> buonasera a tutti
<wurstel> c'è qualcuno oltre a me che usa già Yakkety?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | wurstel
<ubot-it> wurstel: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DeanMoriarty__> buonasera
<DeanMoriarty__> Penso che mamma usa Yakkety, ma non lo sa
<wurstel> dopo aver installato cairo-dock su ubuntu 16.10, al riavvio ubuntu si ferma sulla schermata iniziale di avvio. come faccio a risolvere il problema. Preferisco cairo al laucher di unity.
<caranton82> salve c'è qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | caranton82
<ubot-it> caranton82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<caranton82> Problema grave: ho aggiornato da 16.04 a 16.10. Durante la fase di installazione la procedura si è bloccata. Ho riavviato, arrivo al login regolarmente. Dopo appare schermata nera. Cosa fare?
<caranton82> Speravo di fare login dal terminale e provare a completare l'aggiornamento, ma non ci riesco
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | caranton82
<ubot-it> caranton82: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<caranton82> mi pare di capire che sia necessario o il cd o una live usb, giusto?
<caranton82> scusate ma non mi era mai successo questo problema
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-30
<Flaz> Ciao Ragazzi, buongiorno a tutti
<Flaz> Sono alle prese da ieri con un lightdm che si freeza, ma credo che il problema sia più esteso. Adesso sono entrato in modalità safe ed ho eseguito il boot "assisitito" per cui sia pur come utente normale, con n sudo posso da terminale eseguire il necessario.Tra le 3 utenze, riesco ad entrare solo con questa (normale) gli altri due mi vengono ributt
<Flaz> ati su lightdm (ricordo che mi funziona soltanto in questa modalità)
<Flaz> Any suggest?
<Flaz> Macchè..
<Flaz> Provato un pò di cose, al riavvio normale dopo 5 secondi crasha lightdm, blinkano 2 led della tastiera e devo riavviare brutalmente
<Flaz> Any suggest?
<glpiana> Flaz, puoi riproporre il tuo problema?
<Flaz> A seguito di un black out ieri, al riavvio mi si bloccava lightdm e mi spediva in consolle. Ho reinstallato lo stesso, eseguito varie prove ma al momento (sono in safe mode) in questa modalità  lightdm va bene per tutte e 3 le utenze, al log in, ne entra soltanto una in gnome ( e nel altri dm) gli altri due vengono ributtati in lightdm. In modalita
<Flaz> ' NORMALE, mi si pianta tutto dopo 5 secondi di lightdm, mi blinkano due led della tastiera e mi va in freeze il sistema. Roboot manuale
<Flaz> Ubuntu 14.04
<ExPBoy> aia
<Flaz> ExPBoy: brutta faccenda?
<ExPBoy> Flaz, se crei un nuovo utente funziona tutto?
<Flaz> ExPBoy: in modalità safe si, in modalità normale non arrivo quasi neppure al log in
<ExPBoy> dimmi se ho capito bene: hai provato a creare un nuovo utente ma dopo creato non funziona
<Flaz> In safe faccio "rispistina avvio normale" ed arrivo fin qui
<ExPBoy> ma hai creato o no il nuovo utente?
<Flaz> ExPBoy : si, l'ho creato..ed è con questo che sono loggato. L'utente admin, ossia il mio tradizionale, non entra neppure qui in safe mode
<cristian_c> l'utente admin?
<cristian_c> O.o
<ExPBoy> mha
<ExPBoy> non è molto consigliato
<Flaz> Lo so
<cristian_c> ...
<Flaz> Considerate che in modalità normale, dopo il boot e l'acceso a lightdm, dopo 5 secondi si freeza tutto, la statiera blinka e devo riavviare.
<cristian_c> Flaz: ma perché poi admin?
<Flaz> Mentre in shell naturalmente nessun problema, mi loggo con ogni utenza
<ExPBoy> Flaz, scusami non ci capisco niente
<Flaz> ExPBoy:Mi rendo conto che la cosa è un pò "macchinosa". Se io accendo il pc, eseguo il boot normale, all'ingresso di lightdm, mi si freeza tutto e devo riavviare, non riesco neppure a fare ctrl-alt-f1 ed entrare in shell
<cristian_c> bah,non capisco come mai hai configurato il sistema in questo modo....
<ExPBoy> !ripristino | Flaz
<ubot-it> Flaz: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Flaz> ExPBoy: in safe mode..esiste un comando "ripristina avvio" lo eseguo, e mi loggo ma SOLO con un utente. Quindi posso lavorare parzialmente in modalità vesa..etc..
<ExPBoy> Flaz, no
<ExPBoy> segui la guida e forse risolvi
<Flaz> ahaha ok..
<Flaz> Grazie cmq a tutti
<ExPBoy> che ti ridi?
<Flaz> ExPBoy
<Flaz> ExPBoy
<Flaz> ExPBoy: perchè 'ste cose posso succedere credo solo a me
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> eh, se configurano il sistema in modo strano...
<blasco> Buon giorno è un mese circa che mi sono sparite le icone sulle barra laterale versione 12.04 qualcuno mi può aiutare a vederle nuovamente?
<Carlin0> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<blasco> da terminale mi dice unità non trovata
<blasco> specifico le icone funzionano solo che non vedo l'immagine
<Carlin0> posta l'errore in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blasco> unityreset: comando non trovato
<ExPBoy> andiamo bene
<cristian_c> blasco: sudo aot-get install pasrebinit
<cristian_c> blasco: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<plosss> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di far partire ubuntu, non mi è chiaro il passaggio del bios.. qualcuno può spiegarmi come fare?
<cristian_c> blasco: il secondo comando
<cristian_c> plosss: cita il passaggio esattamente
<blasco> si fatto cristian mi dice niente da aggiornare
<cristian_c> blasco: unity --reset | pastebinit
<blasco> fatto
<plosss> ok ho ubuntu nella usb.. dovrei far partire il sistema dalla chiavetta giusto? devo però impostarlo nel bios
<plosss> come faccio?
<cristian_c> blasco: il comando restituisce un link
<cristian_c> plosss: bios uefi?
<plosss> no no
<cristian_c> plosss: cita il passaggio esattamente
<plosss> sono in opzioni avanzate.. e ho delle voci da scegliere.. ripristino del sistema, ripristino immagine del sistema, ripristino all'avvio,prompt dei comandi, impostazioni di avvio, torna alla build precedente
<blasco> volevo mandarti il risultato per fartelo vedere ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> plosss: intendo il passaggio dell< guida che non ti convince
<cristian_c> blasco: non riesci a incollare un link web?
<cristian_c> *della
<blasco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23557582/
<cristian_c> blasco: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<blasco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23557591/
<cristian_c> blasco: dconf reset -f /org/compiz | pastebinit
<cristian_c> blasco: occhio che fra qualche mese scade il supporto a 12.04
<blasco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23557607/
<cristian_c> blasco: riavvia il sistema
<Morghana> Ciao a tutti :)
<Morghana> C'è qualcuno online ? :)
<gigirock> !qualcuno | Morghana
<ubot-it> Morghana: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<JCarnage> Salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi un informazione, ho appena acquistato un SSD Crucial MX300 da 750GB e vorrei installare windows 7 e ubuntu (o Linux Mint). Cosa devo fare prima? Creare le partizioni e installare Windows o creare le partizioni e installare Ubunto? Ho bisogno di una partizione di swap?
<Carlin0> JCarnage, per la swap dipende da quanta ram hai e se usi ibernazione
<Carlin0> in linea di massima cmq meglio installare prima win
<JCarnage> 8gb
<Carlin0> usi ibernazione ?
<JCarnage> ho letto da qualche parte che è sconsigliata per gli ssd
<JCarnage> comunque non la uso mai
<Carlin0> se non iberni ed hai 8 gb non serve swap
<JCarnage> Perfetto. Ho anche intenzione di fare un partizione dove mettere i backup. Conviene mettere le partizioni in ordine es: Windows, Linux, partizione vuota o Windows, partizione vuota, Linux?
<Carlin0> io farei prima di tutto win poi partizione per linux ed infine una partizione dati condivisa
<JCarnage> Perfetto, grazie mille! ;)
<Degos> Io ho Kali Linux come sistema operativo ma lo volevo cambiare con Ubuntu il fatto é che non posso masterizzare l immagine per l assenza di un programma per questa distribuzione mi potete aiutare?
<akis24> !usbwin | Degos
<ubot-it> Degos: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Degos> Ma ho Kali non Windows...
<akis24> Degos: puoi usare anche il comando dd da terminale che è presente su qualsiasi sistema linux   → esempio    dd if=/path.iso of=/dev/sdx
<Degos> path và sostituito? o devo semplicemente copia/incollare?
<akis24> Degos: sostituendo la x finale con la lettera della tua usb   e path.iso  il percorso dove hai il file .iso  dove hai la .iso di ubuntu
<Degos> ok grazie :)
<akis24> di nulla
<Degos> Mi dice :operando 16.04.1 non riconosciuto
<akis24> Degos: fai vedere cosa hai scritto e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Degos
<ubot-it> Degos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Degos> dd if=/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64.iso of=/dev/sdG
<Carlin0> Degos, con sudo davanti a  tutto
<akis24> Degos: usa pastebin ...  dai sudo fdisk -l e fai vedere
<Degos> ?
<Degos> puoi riscrivere il comado ?
<gigirock> Degos: sudo apt install pastebinit
<Degos> ok
<Degos> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebint
<Degos> * mi dice
<gigirock> Pastebinit scusa
<Carlin0> pastebinit
<Degos> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<akis24> usa kali Degos  ...
<Carlin0> eh ma se sbaglia i comandi
<akis24> Degos: il file .iso scaricato in quale cartella si trova ?
<Carlin0> vabbò
<Carlin0> !chat | Degos
<ubot-it> Degos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Degos> In una cartella creata a posta dal nome :Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64.iso
<akis24> Degos: passa sul canale di chat .. proseguiamo li
<Degos> ok
<Degos> Non me la carica
<Degos> Non mi fa loggare
<gigirock> Degos: scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest58091> Ciao a tutti
<Guest58091> Ho una domanda. Ogni volta che provo a inserire un comando da terminale e mi chiede la password, non riesco a scriverla perchè si blocca la tastiera
<Guest58091> come posso fare ?
<gigirock> Guest58091: si blocca perché non vedi i caratteri ?
<Guest58091> esatto
<gigirock> Non si vedono i caratteri quando digiti la password
<gigirock> È normale
<Guest58091> Ho provato a digitare la password, ma nulla
<Guest58091> io ho provato a scrivere
<Guest58091> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Guest58091> poi non mi fa andare avanti, ne installa skype
<Guest58091> come posso fare ?
<akis24> Guest34982: cosa devi fare .. se non esponi tiriamo a indovinare qui ?
<akis24> Guest58091: : cosa devi fare .. se non esponi tiriamo a indovinare qui ?
<Guest58091> forse si era disconnesso
<Guest58091> avevo detto prima che ho avuto problemi col terminale
<Guest58091> per installare skype
<akis24> Guest58091: e skype dove lo hai preso ?
<Guest58091> da qui https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-64-bit-amp-Skype/td-p/3684533 perchè mi serviva la versione a 64 bit
<Guest58091> prima ne avevo installato uno che però si è bloccato ed è rimasta l'icona con l'installazione ferma
<Franky> buona sera
<Guest58091> come posso disinstallarlo ?
<akis24> Guest58091: e prima che versione hai provato ?
<akis24> sera Franky
<Franky> sono un neofita di ubuntu installato su un netbook Acer aspire one AO751H e mi piacerebbe poterlo velocizzare
<Franky> avete dei suggerimenti?
<Guest58091> ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<Guest58091> ho provato dal sito ufficiale
<akis24> Guest58091:  al momento che versione usi ?
<Franky> io la 12.04
<akis24> Franky: dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc .. piu' che altro
<Guest58091> adesso sta installando quella che ti ho citato nel sito precedentemente
<akis24> !requisiti | Franky
<ubot-it> Franky: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<f843d0> Franky: se le prestazioni di Ubuntu non sono efficienti, puoi provare derivate più leggere, come lubuntu o xubuntu
<Franky> intel atom z520 1 gb di ram
<akis24> Franky:  installaci lubuntu non altro ..
<Franky> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest58091> anche se provo a cliccare "Blocca nel Launcher", non cambia nulla
<Franky> gentilissimi
<akis24> Guest58091: se ci dici cosa stai provando a installare magari si capisce cosa fare ..
<Guest58091> ora ho skype 4.3
<akis24> Guest58091: e hai rimosso la versione precedente installata ?
<Guest58091> non sono riuscito a farlo
<poldo> salve ho un problema non riesco ad aggiornare linux mint mi trova sempre errori
<Guest58091> si blocca
<akis24> Guest58091: e ci dici la versione di ubuntu o lo tieni per te ?
<f843d0> !mint | poldo
<ubot-it> poldo: Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<Guest58091> dove posso
<Guest58091> vedere la versione ?
<Guest58091> ho installato ora il sistema operativo e sto imparando adesso
<f843d0> Guest58091: il PC è tuo?
<akis24> lsb_release -a  da terminale che risponde
<Guest58091> sì
<f843d0> Guest58091: se hai installato, hai scaricato una *.iso e realizzato un supporto di installazione
<Guest58091> 16.10
<akis24> Guest58091: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype*  e poi reinstalli l'altra versione
<Guest58091> ho fatto ma non ha tolto nulla
<f843d0> Guest58091: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Guest58091: dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<f843d0> Guest58091: l'ultimo comando ha come risultato ultimo un link web. Copia tale collegamento qui in canale, così che possiamo vedere il risultato.
<ange82> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6qrg7DqyCO
<ange82> salve , è possibile avere consigli per installare ubuntu in dual boot su un pc , con schermo touch , ho fatto un tentativo seguendo passo passo la documentazione qualche mese fa, forse dipende dalla particolarità del pc ? è un HP Pavilion TS Sleekbook 15
<ange82> con windows 10 home preinstallato, 64bit
<Guest58091> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23559047/  mi da questo
<f843d0> ange82: formula le richieste qui in canale. Usa i pastebin solo per risultati di comandi, non per richieste
<ange82> ok
<f843d0> Guest58091: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype* | pastebinit
<Guest58091> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23559059/ mi esce di nuovo questo con l'ultimo comando
<f843d0> ange82: hai provato Ubuntu in live?
<Guest58091> ma se riavviassi tutto ?
<f843d0> Guest58091: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype-bin:i386 | pastebinit
<ange82> si , avevo seguito tutta la procedura, durante la prova prima di installare  si vedeva una schermata confusa linee e colori un casino , tutto regolare invece sino alla scelta dei due sistemi operartivi da avviare
<ange82> parlo di diversi mesi fa
<ange82> non so se ho risposto alla domanda
<Guest58091> niente, non va... provo a riavviare
<gigirock> ange82: devi provare anche con nomodeset
<f843d0> ange82: sii più chiaro: la live non funzionava, e allora hai installato, e arrivava fino al grub?
<ange82> si
<ange82> cos'è nomodeset? a che serve?
<gigirock> ange82: a non impiantarsi all avvio
<Guest58091> una domanda più semplice... c'è la possibilità di cambiare la barra sinistra e metterla in basso come in windows ? Ho visto che era possibile dalla applicazione MyUnity, ma ho visto che non c'è più
<gigirock> ange82: quasi sicuramente è un problema di driver grafici
<ange82> si ,probabile
<ange82> quindi mi consigliate di ripetere la procedura usando nomodeset?
<f843d0> ange82: fai partire la live col parametro del kernel impostato e vedi come va.
<f843d0> ange82: la grafica è Nvidia, probabile che nomodeset ti consenta almeno di non avere gravi problemi grafici
<ange82> quindi sucessivamente dovrò cercare i drive grafici?
<f843d0> ange82: un problema per volta. La live non installa niente, ma almeno ti dà un'idea del livello di supporto.
<f843d0> ange82: poi, eventualmente, pensiamo all'installazione
<ange82> ok , dunque come uso nomodeset?
<f843d0> ange82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<ange82> grazie ! a presto allora , mi metto a lavoro..
<HP> buona sera, ho una domanda, ieri ho installato ubuntu gnome 16.04, tutto bene ma ho notato che il grub da un errore di [failed] failed to load kernel modules... e ho notato che spegnendo il portatile si blocca in schermata nera e cursore lampeggiante.
<Guest58091> grazie per tutto
<f843d0> !dettagli | HP
<ubot-it> HP: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<HP> posso fare direttamente in bin?
<f843d0> !pastebin | HP
<ubot-it> HP: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<HP> spero sia completa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23559158/
<HP> il mio portatile è un HP EliteBook 8540 w
<f843d0> HP: ci stava bene anche il processore, a dirla tutta :P
<f843d0> Che direi un Intel Core i7-820QM Processor
<HP> ESATTO
<f843d0> HP: l'hardware è decisamente recente, il kernel di 16.04 potrebbe non supportarlo benissimo. Se hai installato di recente, hai provato a vedere in live se si spegne correttamente?
<f843d0> HP: potrebbe essere una buona idea vedere in live della 16.10 come si comporta, dopo la prova con 16.04. La tua macchina potrebbe beneficiare parecchio di un kernel più al passo
<HP> non ho provato f843d0
<HP> come faccio a fare un downgrade se necessario?
<f843d0> HP: ti conviene quindi fare due giri di prova su 16.04 e 16.10, e verificare lo spegnimento. E infine decidere, o tornare qui se il problema persiste.
<akis24> HP: hai aggiornato il sistema ?   sudo apt update  che dice fai vedere
<f843d0> HP: no, sarebbe un upgrade. Da 16.04 a 16.10
<HP> aa ok
<HP> si ho aggiornato con update
<HP> non riscontra problemi
<f843d0> update non aggiorna eh, allinea solo il repo
<akis24> HP: magari a vederlo .. se no fa' nulla
<HP> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23559199/
<akis24> HP:  e quel PPA che ci fa' li ?
<f843d0> HP: occhio all'uso dei PPA
<HP> scusate ero al telefono...
<HP> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5ZoJjEwIv
<HP> fb843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5ZoJjEwIv
<HP> f843d0 :) lo tolgo? (so che è rischioso)
<f843d0> !ppa | HP
<ubot-it> HP: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<f843d0> HP: io personalmente, eviterei di usarli, prima che ti scombinino il calcolo delle dipendenze
<Ab3L> amici. ho una serie di "grep -v" pippati che vorrei riunire in un unico "grep -v", ma non riesco a trovare come definire i vari patterns. la serie di pipe è
<Ab3L> grep -v ^\# | grep -v ^\; | grep -v '^$'
<Ab3L> vorrei ridurla a qualcosa del tipo grep -v ( ^\# oppure ^\; oppure ^$ )
<Ab3L> sapete come posso fare? Lo scopo è di mostrare soltanto le righe non vuote di un file che non iniziano né col cancelletto né col punto e virgola.
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-01
<axellife> Hello to everyone, I have a problem with Ubuntu TOuch on aquaris 4.5: the phone have lost the mobile connection icons and is not connectiong any more, everything is working but not the mobile connection
<axellife> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con Ubuntu Touch su aquaris 4.5. Da un paio di gg non vede più le reti cellulari, e non riceve ne fa telefonate. Funziona tutto ma sono sparite le icone delle reti (ha due sim una vodafona e una tim) e non so che fare. Inoltre non ho un laptop con ubuntu 12.04 e anche se collego il cellulare con cavo non viene visto e c
<axellife> osì non posso scaricare le immagini (ho delle immagini di costruzione casa importanti) Qualcuno mi aiuta?? Preciso che sono 0 nel software. Che devo fare?
<DeanMoriarty__> hallo halo
<Carlin0> !english | DeanMoriarty__
<ubot-it> DeanMoriarty__: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<DeanMoriarty__> Carlin0, non parla nessuno
<Carlin0> DeanMoriarty__, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Carlin0> DeanMoriarty__, per tutto il resto
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DeanMoriarty__> Carlin0 Thank you :P
<Fabio1987> Ciao a tutti !
<Carlin0> !ciao | Fabio1987
<ubot-it> Fabio1987: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Fabio1987> C'è un programma come Unetbootin che però permetta di installare i sistemi operativi Windows su chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Fabio1987> Io ora ho Ubuntu 16.10.
<Fabio1987> Mi serve un software adatto a Linux
<Carlin0> si ma per caricare os win su chiavetta servono i loro tools
<plosss> ciao ho un problema con la connessione wifi dopo aver installato ubuntu, si collega ma dopo pochi minuti si scollega..
<plosss> ho controllato il forum ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione
<agostala> ciao gente,  qual è un buon programma sostitutivo di onedrive su ubuntu? e  che sia compatibile con account onedrive e google?
<agostala> ciao gente,  qual è un buon programma sostitutivo di onedrive su ubuntu? e  che sia compatibile con account onedrive e google?
<agostala> ciao gente,  qual è un buon programma sostitutivo di onedrive su ubuntu? e  che sia compatibile con account onedrive e google?
<johack> salve a tutti, ho un problema con lubuntu su un vecchio pc, praticamente con scheda rete usb si connette alla wifi ma non riesco a navigare
<johack> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<Fabio1987> Ciao a tutti.
<Fabio1987> Ho visto che non ci sono antivirus su Ubuntu Software. Ma se io inserisco una pennetta o una periferica infetta, come ci si difende in quel caso ?
<gigirock> esce un manina e stacca la pennetta
<Fabio1987> Ah ti avvisa il sistema direttamente ?
<gigirock> Fabio1987, non esistono praticamente virus per linux, cmq esistono antivirus specifici per fs linux
<Fabio1987> Sull'ultima versione di Ubuntu quali posso installare ?
<Fabio1987> Su Ubuntu Software non ne ho trovati
<gigirock> !info clamav | Fabio1987
<ubot-it> Fabio1987: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 105 kB, installed size 782 kB
<Carlin0> !info clamtk
<ubot-it> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22-1 (yakkety), package size 443 kB, installed size 1425 kB
<Fabio1987> Ok ok Grazie :)
<Fabio1987> Una altra cosa. Il mio pc desktop ha le prese per cuffie e microfono, però non mi funzionano
<Fabio1987> come faccio a impostarli ?
<johack_> salve a tutti
<johack_> ho un problema con lubuntu, su pc fisso, prescott, wifi esterna usb. Connesso alla rete ma nn riesco a navigare
<mattia> buonasera
<Carlin0> !ciao | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ab3L> domanda. vorrei riunire una catena di grep in uno solo. purtroppo non riesco a trovare la sintassi corretta. Questa è la riga pipata
<Ab3L> cat server.conf | grep -v ^\#|grep -v ^$| grep -v ^\;
<Ab3L> qualcuno sa se e come riscrivere la stessa riga ma con un solo comando grep ?
<LoZioNe> gentilmente chi mi sa dire il comando da terminale per testare una cassa alla volta,del dolby?
<AlexZion> Ciao a tutti gente, ho un problema nell'aggiornamento di kubuntu 14.04, mi restutuisce un errore ma non capisco cosa succeda, l'errore è questo :
<AlexZion> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<AlexZion>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.13.0-103_3.13.0-103.150_all.deb
<AlexZion>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.13.0-103-generic_3.13.0-103.150_amd64.deb
<AlexZion> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, ottieni questo errore dando sudo apt-get upgrade?
<AlexZion> si fabio_cc, dando si quando mi chiede se voglio procedere ovviamente, l'errore su pastebin http://pastebin.com/FE44Xjn5
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, prova a dare sudo apt-get clean
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlexZion> fabio_cc: questo è il risultato http://pastebin.com/g5LuCCZt e anche provando con l'opzione -f ma da un errore molto simile
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, anche con -f ti da errore?
<AlexZion> succede qualcosa di ancor più strano fabio_cc http://pastebin.com/XrD5AJF0
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, df -h
<AlexZion> parla di spazio esaurito sul device ma la partizione di root ha 5,8 Gib liberi, non capisco
<cristian_c> AlexZion: hai una partizione
<cristian_c> AlexZion: hai una partizione /boot?
<AlexZion> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/0YT8eggB
<AlexZion> non capisco le partizioni con filesystem "none"
<AlexZion> cristian_c o fabio_cc avete idea di cosa sono ?, io non ho mai ne creato ne visto prima quelle partizioni
<cristian_c> , dev/sda3       4,8G   55M    4,5G   2% /boot
<cristian_c> sì, hai una partizione /boot
<AlexZion> si la boot si , ma quelle indicate con filesystem "none" non ho idea di cosa siano e come siano finite li
<cristian_c> AlexZion: non sono partizioni
<cristian_c> AlexZion: in boot ci vanno i kernel
<AlexZion> si infatti non risultano come tali :)
<AlexZion> ma come ripeto non mi sembra di aver visto nulla del genere con df -h
<cristian_c> quelle che citi non sono partizioni
<cristian_c> ma il problema potrebbe anche derivare dal tipo di partizionamento con boot separata
<cristian_c> AlexZion: ma chiedo, quali pacchetti vuole aggiornare il sistema?
<AlexZion> http://pastebin.com/HjaVdTXE
<Fabio87> Ciao a tutti
<Fabio87> Sto seguendo questa guida per creare una live USB http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/usb-creator/it/making-a-live-usb.html
<Fabio87> dove si trova "Sistema" in Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Fabio87
<ubot-it> Fabio87: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> Fabio87: mi sembra ti fosse già stata linkata in passato
<cristian_c> nei giorni passati
<Fabio87> Sono su Ubuntu non ho windows
<Fabio87> Mi serve un programma da utilizzare su Ubuntu per creare una live USB
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | Fabio87
<ubot-it> Fabio87: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> ah te l'aveva già data cristian_c
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, scusa, avevo letto male, non sei su win
<Fabio87> Esatto... come faccio da Ubuntu ?
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<fabio_cc> fabio_cc, Creatore dischi di avvio
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, , Creatore dischi di avvio, è già installato in Ubuntu
<Fabio87> Grazie di cuore
<Fabio87> stavo impazzendo
<AlexZion> cristian_c: per il mio problema invece, potrebbe per caso essere l'altro sistema che è in dual boot che in qualche modo interferisce !?!
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, prego, a volte quello che cerchi è più vicini di quanto tu creda :)
<fabio_cc> *vicino
<Fabio87> Solo una curiosità... ma è vero che Mint è ancora più semplice di Ubuntu ?
<fabio_cc> !chat | Fabio87
<ubot-it> Fabio87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<cristian_c>   linux-headers-3.13.0-103 linux-headers-3.13.0-103-generic
<cristian_c> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 77,0 MB di spazio su disco.
<cristian_c> AlexZion: è strano, 77 mb nella boot avanzano
<AlexZion> infatti, non capisco cosa causi il problema
<Fabio87> ho provato a usare il programma che mi hai detto, ma non mi permette di installare Windows 10 sulla pennetta
<Fabio87> come posso fare ?
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, non avevi specificato questo
<Fabio87> pensavo fosse lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, ovviamente quel programma serve per creare supporti live contenenti ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Fabio87, quello che chiedi tu non riguarda strettamente il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | Fabio87
<ubot-it> Fabio87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Fabio87: per fare supporti di windows, usa windows
<cristian_c> AlexZion: puoi incollare l'errore su pastebin?
<Fabio87> Ma Windows non sa che programmi ci siano su Ubuntu per creare delle chiavi usb con Windows dentro
<cristian_c> ?
<AlexZion> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/mU3UMB6T
<Fabio87> Devo comunque partire da Ubuntu per creare una live USB con dentro Windows. Possibile che non ci sia un programma che permetta di farlo ?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: no, non devi
<cristian_c> falla direttamente da windows
<Fabio87> ma io ho solo un computer. Se su questo ho Ubuntu come faccio a farlo da Windows ?
<cristian_c> AlexZion: sudo rm /tmp/*
<cristian_c> Fabio87: è come pretendere di far girare un programma per windows su ubuntu alle stesse condizioni
<cristian_c> Fabio87: semplicemente, appena hai la possibilità di accedere a una mccchina windows ti crei la chiavetta
<AlexZion> cristian_c:  rimangono solo le cartelle in /tmp/, ma poi da lo stesso errore quando riprovo
<cristian_c> AlexZion: controlla il cestino di root
<cristian_c> non io cestino del tuo utwnte
<cristian_c> utente
<cristian_c> *non il
<AlexZion> dove lo trovo il cestino di root cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> AlexZion: ehm
<cristian_c> AlexZion: entra in /root
<AlexZion> fatto cristian_c, con kdesudo dolphin e ho svuotato il cestino
<AlexZion> l'errore persiste
<cristian_c> AlexZion: hai cancellato la trash di root , o la trash dell'utente?
<AlexZion> la trash di root cristian_c
<cristian_c> AlexZion: quindi se vai in /root
<cristian_c> e controlli anche le cartelle nascoste, la trash è vuota?
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, cosa sono /media/alex/Virtual e /media/alex/Dati ?
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, immagino che siano supporti esterni
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, però sono completamente pieni
<AlexZion> si fabio_cc, sono partizioni dati, nulla a che fare con il sistema
<fabio_cc> AlexZion, anzi mi correggo, non sono supporti esterni, si trovano nello stesso disco
<AlexZion> cristian_c: la cartella /root/.trash/ non esiste
<gigirock> ciao , allora ho ubu unity 1604.1 64 bit e da qualche giorno all'accensione ho un errore sull'installazione di ttf-mscorefonts-installer eseguo installazione e non ho errori di sorta ma al prossimo riavvio ho ancora lo stesso problema
<gigirock> se installo a mano ttf-mscorefonts-installer ho il seguente risultato
<gigirock> riavvio che ho fatto diversi update
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/mQkwSaxU .....ma se non mi aiutatre
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/mQkwSaxU .....ma se non mi aiutate
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> gigirock: problema già segnalato da altri utenti
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/852302/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cristian_c> gigirock: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=616363&mobile=off
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1522675 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Can't drop privileges for downloading : _apt user not allowed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gigirock> si grazie ma ho capito che non mi servono quei fonts se non uso wine....quindi rimosso wine e i suoi fonts.....problem solved
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-02
<tarik792> ciao
<tarik792> ragazzi ho un problema
<tarik792> ho installato l'ultima versione ma quando mi compare il desktop, mi rimane tutto bloccato. Se clicco sulle icone con il mouse, non mi fa niente
<antdemo> salve, sono antdemo c'è qualcuno ? ( come la bollicina di sodio in acqua lete) ahahah
<antdemo> Vabbe pongo  la domanda quali sono  le differenze  tra i termini  console, terminale ed Shell?  Grazie
<Ploss> Buongiorno... Ho un problema con la connessione wifi, si collega ma dopo qualche minuto smette di funzionare, diciamo che va a intermittenza. Non dipende dalla connessione perchè con Windows funziona bene. Qualcuno può consigliarmi che fare?
<ligomat> salve, ho un asus x556u con ubuntu 16.04. Ho un problema con il bluetooth, all'apparenza sembra funzionare però poi non trova nessun dispositivo e ne risulta visibile nonostante l'opzione ''mostrami'' sia attiva
<ligomat> consigli?
<akis24> ligomat: entrambi i dispositivi devono essere visibili
<cristian_c> eh
<ligomat> akis24 sono entrambi visibili
<ligomat> ho provato anche con altri dispositivi ma non li trova
<akis24> ligomat: da terminale rfkill list metti su paste
<cristian_c> ligomat: quale ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> ah, 16.04
<cristian_c> ligomat: digita anche: bluetoothctl
<ligomat> come devo postarlo ?
<cristian_c> ligomat: sei sempre così rapido? :D
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> eh
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567038/
<cristian_c> ligomat: anche l'altro comando?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> ('nnamo bbene?)
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567043/
<cristian_c> ligomat: power on
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567046/
<cristian_c> ligomat: devices
<ligomat> cristian_c
<ligomat> fatto
<cristian_c> ligomat: cosa esce?
<ligomat> cristian_c nulla
<cristian_c> ('nnamo bbene')
<cristian_c> ligomat: cosa stai cercando di associare via bluetooth?
<ExPBoy> lo smartphone :)
<ligomat> ('nnamo bbene')^2 cristian_c il mio smartphone
<ExPBoy> ehhh
<cristian_c> ligomat: eh, ma prima mica l'hai scritto
<cristian_c> che poi c'è anche Cesare con il bluetooth
<cristian_c> (casualmente)
<Cesare> sono entrato per chiedere perché non ho ancora risolto
<cristian_c> ligomat: quanto tempo rimane al cellofono per la modalità accoppiamento?
<Cesare> e non vorrei fare danni
<Cesare> visto che ora funziona tutto
<Cesare> tranne il bluetooth chiaramente
 * cristian_c che strano
<Cesare> se mi potete aiutare ne sarei felice
<ligomat> 1 minuto circa. Il fatto  è che sono nella biblioteca dell'università e facendo una scansione con il mio smartphone trova un sacco di device ma con il computer niente
<ligomat> non trova nulla
<cristian_c> ligomat: non trova niente da entrambi i dispositivi?
<ExPBoy> ancora con sti smartphone?
<ligomat> cristian_c esattamente
<ExPBoy> linux e smartphone non vanno molto daccordo
<cristian_c> ligomat: scan on
<ligomat> boh, con il mio vecchio portatile funzionava tutto ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> ligomat, forse avevi anche una vecchia versione magari conpatibile con la scheda BT
<cristian_c> ligomat: tra l'altro, come hai impostato la visibilità del pc?
<ligomat> cristian_c Discovery started
<ligomat> cristian_c su on
<Cesare> non so se è un problema legato a qualche pacchetto bluetooth non scaricato o al firmware
<cristian_c> !paste | ligomat
<ubot-it> ligomat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Cesare: le altre volte avevi problemi a digitare i comandi sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> (tastiera difettosa)
<Cesare> si, ho risolto. l'ho sostituita
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567071/
<Cesare> era la tastiera che non funzionava bene
<cristian_c> ligomat: e poi?
<ligomat> cristian_c ninete
<ligomat> niente*
<cristian_c> ligomat: devices
<ligomat> cristian_c niente
<cristian_c> ligomat: scommetto che anche tu hai solo il telefono come dispositivo bluetooth con cui provare
<cristian_c> (come Cesare )
<Cesare> si, io solo i tel
<ligomat> si, ma il fatto è che qui nell'uni il telefono mi rileva 8 dispositivi (in questo momento) il pc niente
<cristian_c> ligomat: bene, ma il problema è sul pc
<cristian_c> ligomat: quindi dovresti a provare a fare una scansione dal pc
<cristian_c> -a
<cristian_c> Cesare: digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> !paste | Cesare
<Cesare> ok
<ubot-it> Cesare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ligomat: ci sono dispositivi bluetooth nelle vicinanze del pc, oltre al telefono?
<ligomat> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ligomat: quali?
<cristian_c> ligomat: gli stessi che rileva il telefono?
<ligomat> 5 pc e 3 smartphone
<cristian_c> ligomat: gli stessi che rileva il telefono?
<ligomat> il pc non rileva niente! li rileva solo il telefono
<Cesare> perché mi dà errore?
<ligomat> il pc cerca ma non trova niente
<cristian_c> ligomat: sei sicuro che siano nella lista di quelli disponibili, invece che nella lista di quelli accoppiati?
<cristian_c> !paste | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ligomat> cristian_c : si, sono sicuro..
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo hciconfig -a
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567102/
<cristian_c> ligomat: hciconfig hci0 piscan
<ligomat> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567118/
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo hciconfig hci0 piscan
<ligomat> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567128/
<cristian_c> Can't set scan mode on hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<cristian_c> ligomat: bluetooth integrato?
<ligomat> cristian_c si
<akis24> ligomat: usi unity ?
<ligomat> akis24 si
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<ligomat> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> ligomat: che risponde?
<ligomat> cristian_c nulla
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Cesare: sei sempre così rapido? :D
<ligomat> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> ligomat: il comando restituisce un link. da incollare in canale
<ligomat> crisitian_c non ha restituito niente
<cristian_c> ehm
<ligomat> cristian_c non ha restituito niente
<cristian_c> questo è molto strano
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce sempre un output
<cristian_c> !image | ligomat
<ubot-it> ligomat: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ligomat> se la domanda è : hai installato pastebinit ? La risposta è si..
<akis24> ligomat: sudo apt update & sudo apt upgrade e fai vedere
<cristian_c> akis24: eh, ma lui dice che non restituisce niente update :D
<akis24> cristian_c:  magari ora li mette su paste ..
<cristian_c> Cesare ligomst: sietei sempre così rapidi? :D vol. 2
<cristian_c> *ligomat
<akis24> eh ci facciamo sera se continua cosi
<cristian_c> (come le altre volte)
 * cristian_c ripete 'che strano'
<ligomat> cristian_c scusate ma ho risolto il problema di pastebinit ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567190/
<cristian_c> 'problema di pastebinit'
<akis24> ligomat: sei sempre solito inserire ppa ?
<ligomat> akis24 si, perchè?
<Cesare> scusa visto che avevi da fare sono uscito con il cane, ne aveva bisogno :-)
<akis24> ligomat: ti hanno mai detto che i ppa diciamo creano problemi ?
<akis24> !ppa | ligomat
<ubot-it> ligomat: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ligomat> ah come sei spiritoso Cesare . Vabbè, adesso che lo so non uso più i ppa.
<cristian_c> ligomat> akis24 si, perchè? <- sopratutto dopo che è stato stra-spiegato in questo canale come un mantra
<Cesare> comunque dal terminale è venuto fuori: Soft e hard : No, sia del wireless sia del bluetooth
<akis24> direi che un bel ripristino sia salutare per ligomat
<akis24> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Cesare: in realtà, aspettava il tuo paste
<cristian_c> Cesare: , ma se hai da fare con il cane, nessun problema ;)
<Cesare> no ho fatto
<Cesare> l'ho portato
<Cesare> ora ci sono
<akis24> Cesare:  perfetto noi tanto siamo qui a vostra disposizione .. mi sa' che ora abbiamo da fare noi
<Cesare> vabbè se non potete si fa un'altra volta
<ligomat> Va bene, provo un ripristino. Ad ogni modo il canale non lo visito spesso e con ubuntu sono un novellino.  Cesare , vorrei vedere te con una cosa nuova come sei veloce
<cristian_c> Cesare: il link ce lo vuoi postare?
<cristian_c> altrimenti diventa una commedia
<Cesare> non riesco a mandartelo e ho chiuso il terminale
<Cesare> scusate
<Cesare> siate clementi
<Cesare> :-)
<cristian_c> Cesare: 'non riesco a mandartelo' <- che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> ora non puoi dare la colpa alla tastierav;)
<Cesare> perché non compariva il link
<Cesare> nel terminale
<ligomat> Cesare pezzo d'idiota
<cristian_c> Cesare: allora usa pastebin
<Cesare> no però non va bene insultare la gente
<Cesare> vabbè farò da me, cercherò di risolvere da solo
<Cesare> grazie comunque
<cristian_c> trollallero trollallà
<cristian_c> e anche oggi , co e le altre volte, non hanno mandato le informazioni richieste
<cristian_c> *come
<edo9990> ciao ragazzi, ho scaricato ubunto 16.10 e creato un usb bootable. Una volta fatto avviare con boot su usb, premo install ubunto ma alla schermata successiva si blocca dopo qualche pallino di caricamento
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> edo9990: e in live hai provato?
<edo9990> scusa
<cristian_c> edo9990: come hai creato la usb bootabile?
<edo9990> da cmd windows
<edo9990> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrL9mWAA3tv
<edo9990> ho provato anche rufus e universal usb intaller
<cristian_c> O.o
<edo9990> ma niente
<akis24> edo9990: prova a utilizzare qualcuna delle opzioni all'avvio premenfo " f6 " inizia con nomodeset    invece di installare al volo
<akis24> premendo*
<cristian_c> edo9990: hai controllato md5?
<cristian_c> edo9990: in quei comandi hai solo formattato la pendrive
<akis24> edo9990: e sopratutto se ci dai qualche info relativa al pc in oggetto sarebbe utile
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | edo9990
<ubot-it> edo9990: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<edo9990> i7 6700hq, 8gb di ram, Nvidia GeForce GTX 950, UEFI presente
<cristian_c> edo9990: hai provato con nomodeset
<cristian_c> ?
<akis24> eheh mica male edo9990 complimenti  il consiglio comunque è provare da live prima di installare  segui quanto indicato prima e per quello che riguarda la creazione della usb usa rufus
<cristian_c> edo9990: ma sopratutto, hai disattivato 'avvio rapido' in windows?
<edo9990> non ho disattivato avvio rapido, ma credo che avviando con boot su usb dovrebbe bypassare tutte le impostazioni di windows
<edo9990> come provo nomodeset??
<akis24> non è cosi edo9990 .. fallo al limite puoi sempre riattivarlo
<akis24> edo9990: al menu iniziale hai la possibilita' premendo F6 di impostarla
<cristian_c> edo9990: sbsgkiato, andrebbe comunque disattivato
<cristian_c> come buona pratica, se usi l'ibernazione ibridia di windows 10 (attiva di default)
<edo9990> sono entrato nel setup e ho disabilitato fast boot
<edo9990> vediamo che succede
<akis24> edo9990: usando rufus la usb sara' adatta a sistemi uefi e bios nornali rifalla e segui quanto ti si dice ..
<edo9990> va bene, riprovo con rufus allora
<cristian_c> 'nel setup'?
<edo9990> nel bios
<cristian_c> edo9990: andrebbe fatto da windows
<cristian_c> disattivare 'avvio rapido'
<edo9990> come disattivo avvio rapido?
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> edo9990: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<edo9990> ho creato usb bootable con rufus, diasattivato avviorapido in windows, disattivato fast boot e secure boot dal bios (uefi come dir si voglia)
<edo9990> install ubunto continua a non procedere
<edo9990> nueche avvia senza installare va
<edo9990> che ne dite se reinstallo windows ed elimino tutta la partizione e anche sto maledetto EFI
<edo9990> ??
<cristian_c> edo9990: ma hai fatto come suggerito prima riguardo al nomodeset?
<edo9990> ma la live di ubuntu senza installazione non va
<cristian_c> edo9990: ma hai fatto come suggerito prima riguardo al nomodeset?
<edo9990> mi hai detto di premere f6
<cristian_c> edo9990: quando?
<cristian_c> edo9990: te l'ha suggerito akis, ma in ogni caso, hai provato?
<edo9990> premendo f6 non succede nulla
<cristian_c> edo9990: quale menù ti appare?
<cristian_c> edo9990: e se premi 'e'?
<edo9990> se premo e si
<cristian_c> edo9990: bene, allora sfrutta quella schrmata
<cristian_c> per rimuovere $vt_handoff (se presente) e aggiungere nomodeset
<cristian_c> prima dei trattini (se presenti)
<cristian_c> *schermata
<cristian_c> edo9990: 16.10?
<edo9990> si
<edo9990> 16.10
<edo9990> queste cose che hai detto non spuntano
<cristian_c> !image | edo9990
<ubot-it> edo9990: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<edo9990> $vt_handoff (se presente) e aggiungere nomodeset
<cristian_c> edo9990: e cosa c'è dopo ro quiet splash?
<edo9990> http://prnt.sc/defwtg
<edo9990> questo è quello che vedo con tasto e
<cristian_c> edo9990: ehm
<cristian_c> ma perché hai scelto 'check disc for defective'?
<cristian_c> edo9990: premilo in corrispondenza di 'try ubuntu'
<cristian_c> *defects
<cristian_c> edo9990: tra l'altro anche in 'check disc for defects' ci sonp quiet splash
<cristian_c> però scegli 'try ubuntu'
<edo9990> ora è andato
<cristian_c> eh
<edo9990> è partito try ubuntu
<edo9990> faccio install ubuntu da qui?
<cristian_c> edo9990: ma sei sul desktop?
<edo9990> si
<cristian_c> e tutto funziona come dovrebbe?
<edo9990> si si
<cristian_c> e allora:
<cristian_c> !installazione | edo9990
<ubot-it> edo9990: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<edo9990> sembra che va
<edo9990> ora devo scappare
<edo9990> graziemille cristian per l'assistenza
<cristian_c> di niente
<antdemo> salve, sono antdemo c'è qualcuno ? ( come la bollicina di sodio in acqua lete) ahahah
<gigirock> !qualcuno | antdemo
<ubot-it> antdemo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<antdemo> pongo la domanda.... quali sono le differenze tra i termini console, terminale ed Shell? Grazie
<gigirock> antdemo, se hai un vocabolario..............
<antdemo> ok ok
<gigirock> antdemo, non e' una domanda tecnica
<antdemo> Devo implementare  una comunicazione  rcp, ho l'eseguibile  server ed anche il client  e gli stub ....  ora  il passo successivo  ?
<gigirock> antdemo, non in privato please
<gigirock> rcp ? antdemo
<antdemo> gigirock , scusa .....si rcp ma è  una domanda  tecnica ?
<gigirock> !rcp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rcp'
<gigirock> antdemo, per te cosa e' rcp ?
<gigirock> ma gli stub cosa sono ?
<gigirock> !info rcp
<ubot-it> Package rcp does not exist in yakkety
<gigirock> antdemo, se 6 su una distro ubuntu apri il terminale e scrivi man rcp ..... ti si apre un mondo
<tarik792> ciao
<simonenostro> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno di voi mi saprebbe dire come mai mi trovo impossibilitato a installare octave sul mio pc gentilmente
<Carlin0> e cosa sarebbe octave ?
<akis24> !info octave
<ubot-it> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.3-2ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 1410 kB, installed size 4352 kB
<simonenostro> esattamente
<akis24> simonenostro: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<simonenostro> perdonatemi l'inesattezza
<simonenostro> akis24 16.10
<akis24> simonenostro: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt install pastebinit
<akis24> simonenostro: scrivi la password anche se non la leggi.. e poi dai invio
<simonenostro> akis24 non mi torva il pacchetto pastebin
<akis24> simonenostro: usa pastebin .. spetta
<akis24> !paste | simonenostro
<ubot-it> simonenostro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> simonenostro: sudo apt update e incolla al link postato il risultato
<simonenostro> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simonenostro> akis24 mi da tutto questo mappazzone http://paste.ubuntu.com/23568341/
<akis24> simonenostro: segui Carlin0 per ora ..
<Carlin0> simonenostro, il problema è che tu vuoi installare da una sorgente non ufficiale
<Carlin0> simonenostro, disabilita il ppa e installa dai repo ufficiali
<simonenostro> Carlino20 il repo ufficiale sarebbe?
<simonenostro> Carlin0
<Carlin0> simonenostro, disabilita il ppa
<simonenostro> fatto
<Carlin0> simonenostro, sudo apt install octave
<simonenostro> fatto anche questo Carlin0
<Carlin0> quindi hai installato
<Carlin0> :)
<simonenostro> il problema è questo Carlin0
<simonenostro> guarda
<simonenostro> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FpS4IIcfSba2FGzVKndl?signature=ba2dc36f1b042d0d0fda8a72c9cc27743c41daf2c2627fe421770343df49b461&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODA3MDA1MDh9
<simonenostro> Carlin0
<Carlin0> simonenostro, ls -al
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<simonenostro> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23568404/
<Carlin0> simonenostro, sudo rm -rf .octave_hist
<Carlin0> simonenostro, e poi riprova ad aprire il programma
<simonenostro> Carlin0 mi dà sempre lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> simonenostro, sudo chown -R simone:simone .config
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla così non sbagli
<simonenostro> ok Carlin0 problema risolto , grazie infinte.. Posso chiederti però quale fosse il problema?
<Carlin0> problemi coi permessi
<Carlin0> :o)
<Carlin0> ok devo scappare
<Carlin0> ciao
<Giov> Quale devo aquistare il cofanetto da 10 o singolo?
<akis24> Giov: ??
<Giov> Cd
<akis24> Giov: spiega bene cosa devi fare .. sei nel canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Giov> Devo istallare Ubuntu volevo sapere  quanti cd devo comprae sul sito 10 o singolo
<akis24> Giov: ti serve un dvd quanti ne compri dipende da te ne basta uno di dvd comunque se hai altre domande entra in chat
<akis24> !chat | Giov
<ubot-it> Giov: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giorgio95> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema
<Giorgio95> In pratica dal wifi vedo tutte le reti tranne la mia
<Giorgio95> Però la vedo se uso windows
<Giorgio95> E' solo con Ubuntu che non la vedo
<Giorgio95> Ma vedo tutte le altre reti
<Giorgio95> Come è possibile?
<clara> Ho un computer con freedos e volevo installare ubuntu, sul sito di Canonial dice pacchetto singolo o pacchetto da 10 io quale devo scegliere perchè non riesco a capire.
<clara> ???????
<clara> Ho un computer con freedos e volevo installare ubuntu, sul sito di Canonial dice pacchetto singolo o pacchetto da 10 io quale devo scegliere perchè non riesco a capire.
<clara> Ho un computer con freedos e volevo installare ubuntu, sul sito di Canonial dice pacchetto singolo o pacchetto da 10 io quale devo scegliere perchè non riesco a capire. ù
<clara> Ho un computer con freedos e volevo installare ubuntu, sul sito di Canonial dice pacchetto singolo o pacchetto da 10 io quale devo scegliere perchè non riesco a capire.
<clara> Ho un computer con freedos e volevo installare ubuntu, sul sito di Canonial dice pacchetto singolo o pacchetto da 10 io quale devo scegliere perchè non riesco a capire.
<clara> Ho un computer con freedos e volevo installare ubuntu, sul sito di Canonial dice pacchetto singolo o pacchetto da 10 io quale devo scegliere perchè non riesco a capire.
<akis24> clara: ancora ..
<clara> ancora cosa?
<Popplio> Buonasera
<friz> buonasera a tutti,questa è la situazione del mio disco fisso   :https://postimg.org/image/hzjgtsoej/a6628369/   hoprovato ad aumentare la  partizione /dev/sda/1 con lo spazio libero non allocato di 195 gb.ho selezionato la partizione dev/sda1 dal menu a tendina ho selezionato ridimensiona, ma non riesco a ridimensionarla,inserisco la nuova dimensione, ma non mi permette di cambiare nulla.cosa posso fare?
<friz>  buonasera a tutti,questa è la situazione del mio disco fisso   :https://postimg.org/image/hzjgtsoej/a6628369/   hoprovato ad aumentare la  partizione /dev/sda/1 con lo spazio libero non allocato di 195 gb.ho selezionato la partizione dev/sda1 dal menu a tendina ho selezionato ridimensiona, ma non riesco a ridimensionarla,inserisco la nuova dimensione, ma non mi permette di cambiare nulla.cosa posso fare?
<fabio_cc> !ripetere | friz
<ubot-it> friz: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<f843d0> friz: come è evidente dall'immagine, tanto per cominciare, sda1 e spazio non allocato non sono contigue
<f843d0> In mezzo c'è una bella partizione logica
<f843d0> friz: la soluzione a tutti i tuoi problemi è riscrivere la tabella delle partizioni in modo sensato, tanto i dati li devi salvare per operazioni così rischiose
<friz> f843d0, come si fa? è complicato?
<f843d0> friz: intendo dire operare una nuova installazione, con nuova organizzazione delle partizioni, tutto qui
<f843d0> friz: ovviamente prima salvando i dati
<friz> f843d0, intendi reinstallare ubuntu da principio?
<friz> f843d0, non c'è altra strada?
<f843d0> friz: hai messo swap dentro una logica dopo la partizione che vorresti ridimensionare. A mio avviso, no
<f843d0> friz: la tabella è stata disegnata male dal principio
<friz> f843d0, ok grazie mille
<Riccardo> Buonasera,
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Riccardo> Io avrei un pc portatile ubuntu e da 2 gg ho un pdi tastiera,praticamente il problema è che quando schiaccio alcuni tasti le lettere mi vanno, quando ne schiaccio altri o mi fanno numeri o mi fanno caratteri che non ho schiacciato
<Riccardo> Non so se mi spiego
<cristian_c> pdi?
<Riccardo> Problema
<cristian_c> Riccardo: sei sicuro sia un problema di ubuntu?
<Riccardo> Io so che è un problema del pc, che è un ubuntu, poi non so perché non me ne intendo molto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Riccardo: beh, da quanto giorni si verifica il problema?
<cristian_c> e prima ovviamente funzionava bene?
<Riccardo> 2/3
<Riccardo> Si benissimo, mai avuto problemi
<cristian_c> Riccardo: prova sulla live (layout usa)
<cristian_c> e vedi se il problema persiste
<cristian_c> se persiste, forse devi portare il pc da un tecnico
<Riccardo> E dove trovo la Live
<cristian_c> Riccardo: inoltre, fornisci i dettagli richiesti prima
<cristian_c> Riccardo: non hai fatto un supoorto d'installazione?
<cristian_c> *supporto
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<scott78> serabuona, uso xubuntu 16.04 lts 64 bit, e ho dei problemi con gli aggiornamenti chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<scott78> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> scott78: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> il canale è fatto per apposta per il supporto
<cristian_c> puoi domandare tranquillamente qui
<scott78> ho dei problemi con xubuntu 16.04 non riesco a aggiornare mi dice che manca la connessione ha internet credo che ho installato un po di programmi ultimamente e credo di aver fatto casino
<cristian_c> 'ha internet'
<scott78> si
<cristian_c> dai per cortesia, almeno qui scriviamo in italiano
<scott78> scusami
<cristian_c> scott78: se hai usato ppa è 'purtroppamente' scontato
<cristian_c> che il sistema sia imploso
<Carlin0> scott78, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<scott78> esatto
<cristian_c> scott78: in quel caso, si suggerisce di utilizzare solo i repository ufficiali di ubuntu, per evitare problemi
<cristian_c> o quantomeno , installarsi i programmi a manina, senza ppa e affini
<scott78> come posso fare per evitare questo le prossime volte?
<cristian_c> scott78: leggi quello che ho scritto un paio di righe sopra la tua
<scott78> si carlin0
<cristian_c> ^
<Carlin0> scott78, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> scott78, metti l'output completo in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scott78> carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23569847/
<Carlin0> scott78, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<scott78> carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23569862/
<Carlin0> scott78, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<scott78> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23569870/
<cristian_c> ma quanti bei ppa
<Carlin0> scott78, hai provato a cambiare server ?
<scott78> no, uso sempre il server principale
<Carlin0> prova a mettere un server italiano
<scott78> server italia?
<scott78> me ne suggerisci uno
<Carlin0> si scegline uno tra gli italiani tipo garr.it
<scott78> ok adesso sembra che vada bene
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<scott78> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23569936/
<Carlin0> nessun errore sei a posto :o)
<scott78> Carlin0 per le prossime volte come posso ovviare a questi problemi
<scott78> i programmi come li posso installare le guide su internet sono con i ppa
<Carlin0> scott78, se il problema era quello per ora non dovrebbe ripresentarsi
<Carlin0> scott78, i ppa sono sconsigliatissimi come le guide non ufficiali che trovi in giro
<Carlin0> tutta robaccia al 99%
<scott78> ok grazie Carlin0 come sempre molto chiaro e disponibile
<Carlin0> di nulla
<scott78> capito ok ma allora come si installano
<Carlin0> cosa devi installare scott78 ?
<scott78> chiedo per le prossime volte come comportarmi anziche installare con i ppa
<Carlin0> si ma dipende da cosa devi installare ... non esiste una soluzione universale
<scott78> esempio vorrei installare
<scott78> un cad oppure vlc come faccio
<scott78> chiedo qui nel supporto?
<Carlin0> vlc è nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> sudo apt install vlc
<Carlin0> !info vlc
<ubot-it> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-4 (yakkety), package size 2026 kB, installed size 6730 kB
<Mr_Pan> anche i programmi cad
<Carlin0> per il cad non saprei dirti
<Mr_Pan> !info sagcad
<ubot-it> sagcad (source: sagcad): CAD/CAM of 2D program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 1221 kB, installed size 5907 kB
<scott78> ok quindi vado nel software center questo intendi?
<Carlin0> si ...
<scott78> scusa ma nn e da molto che uso una distro gnu/linux
<scott78> ok
<Carlin0> nessun problema scott78 vieni qui se hai necessità
<Mr_Pan> !info openscad-dbg
<ubot-it> openscad-dbg (source: openscad): script file based graphical CAD environment (debugging symbols). In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.03-1+dfsg-3build1 (yakkety), package size 40801 kB, installed size 42640 kB
<scott78> repo ufficali sono anche quelli dei siti che permettono di scaricare i loro programmi?
<Carlin0> scott78, repo ufficiali è la roba che trovi nel software center ...e nulla altro
<Carlin0> ora devo andare , buonanotte
<cristian_c> O.o
<scott78> ok Carlin0 grazie
<scott78> tante grazie e buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-03
<Giangiacomo> Buongiorno
<Giangiacomo> Buongiorno
<Giangiacomo> Domanda veloce. Ho necessità di reinstallare xorg e drivers noveau (proprietari) della ati radeon 9200 pro per ubuntu 14.04 , ma non trovo in giro e non mi ricordo i comandi. Any suggest? Grazie
<Giangiacomo> C'è nessuno? :-)
<Riccardo> buongiorno, io avrei un computer asus ubuntu e non so come resettarlo
<Riccardo> scusi, c'è nessuno?
<Giangiacomo> Qualcuno?
<akis24> Giangiacomo: ??
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giangiacomo> Ho una Ubuntu 14.04 bella derosciata, e non riesco a rimetterla su perchè mi daà "pacchetti danneggiati o non trovati" etc.. su ogni installazione
<akis24> Giangiacomo: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti su paste cosi vediamo
<akis24> !paste | Giangiacomo
<ubot-it> Giangiacomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuliana> Buongiorno. Siamo una biblioteca di una Associazione senza fini di lucro. Abbiamo in tutti i nostri PC il vostro sistema operativo. Ora per la catalogazione siamo in possesso di un programma specifico per biblioteche che è un'applicazione di ACCESS. Vorremmo sapere se è possibile utilizzarlo con Ubuntu dopo aver scaricato un vostro programma o se s
<Giuliana> iamo costretti a installare Windows. In attesa di un vostro gentile riscontro porgiamo cordiali saluti
<Giangiacomo> akis24
<Giangiacomo> aksis24: ok
<ExPBoy> Giuliana, premesso che non è il nostro sistema operativo e se il programma in questione è stato elaborato per windows credo sia impossibile la cosa
<Giangiacomo> aksis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571754/
<ExPBoy> urca quanti ppa
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Giangiacomo> Eh..già
<Carlin0> Giangiacomo, ma il problema qual'è?
<akis24> ce lo comunica tra una mezzora immagino come prima
<ExPBoy> lol
<Giangiacomo> aksis24: te lo comunico adesso..devo reistallare i drivers della scheda grafica
<akis24> Giangiacomo: e allora non porre domande a cui rispondi dopo mezzora ..
<Carlin0> e che scheda sarebbe Giangiacomo ?
<ExPBoy> si ma quale è l'attinenza?
<STEX_26> CIAO A TUTTI
<Giangiacomo> aksis24: non sei obbligato a seguire il mio problema, anche io ho necessità di cxxare qualche volta al giorno
<ExPBoy> ahhh allora
<Giangiacomo> Carlin0: ati radeon 9200 pro non supportata quanto ad accelerazione grafica
<akis24> Giangiacomo:  se continui su questa strada andiamo male
<akis24> !ppa | Giangiacomo
<ubot-it> Giangiacomo: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<akis24> !ripristino | Giangiacomo
<ubot-it> Giangiacomo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> !maiuscolo | STEX_26
<ubot-it> STEX_26: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Giangiacomo> Carlin0: Mi ricordo che avevo utilizzato drivers noveau o roba simile
<f843d0> Per le radeon, certo
<Carlin0> Giangiacomo, i nouveau sono per le nvidia
<Giangiacomo> Carlin0: si ho fatto confusione, cmq erano quelli standard vesa di Ubuntu
<STEX_26> vorrei chiedere una informazione... Dovrei aprire nel prossimo anno una struttura ricettiva. Non voglio la tv ma vorrei mettere a disposizione dei miei ospiti dei computer ho fatto un giro su internet ma non ho trovato mini pc con ubuntu preinstallato. sapete se esiste una macchina così?
<akis24> !chat | STEX_26
<ubot-it> STEX_26: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<STEX_26> ok
<STEX_26> grazie
<Giangiacomo> Carlin0: non mi ricordo il comando per reinstallarli, ho guardato in giro ma ho torvato poco e non arrivato alla soluzione
<akis24> di nulla
<Carlin0> !tizio | Giangiacomo
<ubot-it> Giangiacomo: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cristian_c> Giangiacomo: ma se riempi il sistema di ppa, poi non venire qui a chiedere aiuto se le cose non funzionano più
<cristian_c> qui non si da supporto a sistemi compromessi dall'utilizzo di repository di terze parti
<Giangiacomo> è per me?
<Giangiacomo> Ma guarda..ho soltanto chiesto, mi pare lecito. E si trattava di un driver specifico, non di ripristinarmi il sistema
<cristian_c> Giangiacomo: e allora ti si risponde solo sul problema specifico
<cristian_c> Giangiacomo: io non c'ero, puoi ripetere sinteticamente qual è il problema con i driver?
<Giangiacomo> Semplicemente come reinstallare i driver di base di Ubuntu, quelli forsini dal sistema, di una ati radeon 9200 pro
<Giangiacomo> forniti
<Giangiacomo> Non mi ricordo il comando, lo feci molto tempo fa
<f843d0> Di quale Ubuntu?
<Giangiacomo> 14.04
<cristian_c> spe
<cristian_c> !radeon
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<cristian_c> vediamo il supporto
<cristian_c> Giangiacomo: hai una live con 14.04?
<Giangiacomo> cristian_c: no, sono in modalità provvisoria, Ubuntu 14.04
<f843d0> Al massimo recovery, certe terminologie sono per altri sistemi operativi
<Giangiacomo> cristian_c: ahh scusa non avevo capito, me la posso creare
<cristian_c> Giangiacomo: e come l'hai installato il sistema?
<Giangiacomo> cristian_c: al tempo con una distribuzione su chiave usb
<cristian_c> Giangiacomo: se hai eliminato il supporto, hai fatto male ;)
<Giangiacomo> cristian_c: ho ancora la iso
<Giangiacomo> f843d0: (quasi quasi vado su risorse del computer e apro il pannello di controllo
<Giangiacomo> Vabbè grazie di tutto
<f843d0> Ci manchi già
<bart94> Salve. Ho installato un software di Business Intelligence chiamato Knime, il mio problema è che all' avvio questo SW mi dice che c'è incompatibilità con la mia versione di GTK 3.18.9 . Dopo questo messaggio, il programma si blocca e devo uccidere il processo dal monitor di sistema. Qualche idea su come procedere?
<akis24> bart94: non diamo supporto a programmi non presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<bart94> Capisco. Più in generale, allora, come potrei aggiornare la mia versione di GTK ?
<umberto> Buongiorno,
<umberto> vi scrivo perchè il mio terminale di ubuntu 16.10 non funziona correttamente,
<f843d0> !ciao | umberto
<ubot-it> umberto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> umberto: in seguito a cosa? Come hai installato? Fatto aggiornamenti? Impieghi PPA?
<umberto> tempo fa avevo provato ad installare in programma mathlab da terminale e adesso per qualunque comando da terminale mi dice che non è possibile completarlo perchè devo configuare il file eseguibile di mathlab
<umberto> se io provo a installare un programma generico succede questo:
<umberto> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg50mQ2omhv
<jambo> salve
<jambo> vorrei installare xubuntu sul mio pc, ho verificato con sudo parted -l di essere in modalita legacy
<gigirock> jambo, intendi dire che non hai uefi ?
<jambo> ma al momento della scelta della modalità di installazione non mi appare l'opzione di affiancare xubuntu a windows vista
<jambo> credo di no, il pc è un po vecchio
<cristian_c> beh, windows vista è poco associabile a un pc con uefi
<gigirock> jambo meglio cosi' ma la partizione di vista e' ntfs ?
<jambo> sì
<jambo> devo prima creare la partizione e poi metterci xubutu per forza?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> jambo: forse non hai le idee ben chiare a riguardo
<jambo> probabilmente no
<cristian_c> !gparted | jambo
<ubot-it> jambo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> jambo: se mandi anche una schermata di gparted, è meglio
<cristian_c> !image | jambo
<ubot-it> jambo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jambo> http://imgur.com/a/hcrn5
<cristian_c> jambo: beh, forse la spiegazione è nel partizionamento attuale
<cristian_c> hai una partizione fat32 che pare essere stata creata dal produttore, più quella di windows che però hai dei problrmi
<jambo> ma non posso farmi 'apparire' l'opzione di affiancare xubuntu a vista come descritto quì http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu sotto la voce : tipo di installazione?
<cristian_c> jambo: se accedi alle informazioni sulla partizione dovrebbe spiegarti a grandi linee di quale problema si tratta
<cristian_c> jambo: clic destro -> informazioni
<jambo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23572738/
<cristian_c> jambo: ma il pc avvia vista?
<jambo> cos'è questo ntfs-3g / ntfsprogs ?
<jambo> si
<jambo> o per lo meno.. fino a 5 minuti fa si
<cristian_c> jambo: allora, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> jambo: segui il link per il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> tra l'altro con vista è necesaria un'operazione preliminare
<jambo> quale?
<cristian_c> jambo: alla pagina linkata prima, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<jambo> si ho visto adesso
<cristian_c> jambo: previa opportuna deframmentazione
<cristian_c> delle partizioni di wndows
<jambo> l'ho fatta poco fa la deframmentazione
<cristian_c> jambo: bene allora leggi all'ultimo link
<mataiusking> Ciao a tutti, scrivo per la prima volta, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu usanto oracle. seguendo vari tutorial per installarlo beno o male ho capito le impostazioni base, solo che quando lo avvio mi da il problema di cui ora invierò l'immagine, qualcuno sa come risolvere? Grazie mille
<mataiusking> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8oHndpOmSheNLCkWqvJf?signature=683665a479db4a1e94b177ce864295fc2711219f965e73c6cd2d8ac94f91290a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODA3NzY4Mjd9
<cristian_c> !chat | mataiusking
<ubot-it> mataiusking: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> mataiusking: qui si fa supporto solo a installazioni reali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mataiusking: per altri tipi di installazione (tipo oracle, virtuali, ecc..), rivolgiti alle risorse messe da loro a disposizione
<mataiusking> perfetto, scusatemi non lo sapevo allora cambio chat. scusate per l'errore
<enzotib> mataiusking: da Wikipedia: Linux on x86-64 (only Red Hat Enterprise Linux, Oracle Linux and SUSE distributions are supported[89])
<davide> ciao
<davide> exit
<davide> vado
<beppe76> buongiormo :)
<beppe76> sono un neofita scarso di ubuntu
<gigirock> beppe76, 6 in buona compagnia
<cristian_c> !ciao | beppe76
<ubot-it> beppe76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<beppe76> ho un problema tra la scheda video il monitor e il mouse...il puntatore del mouse non è allineato con quello che vedo a video
<beppe76> per selezionare qualcosa mi devo posizionare qualche centimetro a sinistra e in alto....
<beppe76> avete mai avuto questo problema?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | beppe76
<ubot-it> beppe76: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<beppe76> ho un ubuntu 14.10....esiste un cpmando un modo per reperire le carattestiche tecninche del mio pc...è un assemblato e non so nulla dei componenti...scusate l'ignoranzae
<akis24> beppe76: ubuntu 14.10 ormai fuori supporto metti qualcosa di recente per cominciare
<gigirock> beppe76, come mai usi una versione di 2 anni fa ?
<beppe76> lo avevo installato tanto tempo fa poi non ho più utilizzato questo pc...e ora lo ho rispolverato...ora scarico la 16...e vedo se risolvo il problema...scusate e grazie :)
<Carlin0> beppe76, prova con sudo lshw
<cristian_c> beppe76: occhio che se non utilizzato, anche l'os prende la polvere
<ste94> Ciao a tutti! La connessione wi-fi sul mio notebook quando utilizzo Ubuntu ha molto meno segnale rispetto a quando utilizzo Windows. Quando lavoro con il pc in camera mia con windows il segnale è quasi al massimo mentre con ubuntu continua a disconnettersi e mi costringe ogni volta ad avvicinarmi al router. Come posso risolvere questo problema? Gra
<ste94> zie
<cristian_c> ste94: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> ste94: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> ste94: e poi: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ste94> Mi sono usciti due warning dopo aver digitato il secondo comando. Dicono che devo essere super-user
<Carlin0> ste94, metti sudo davanti al comando
<ste94> Ok, mi è uscito un link e l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> ste94: manda pure il link
<ste94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23573305/
<cristian_c> !broadcom | ste94
<ubot-it> ste94: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> ste94: hai dato un'occhiata alla pagina?
<ste94> Sì, ma quale driver dovrei installare?
<cristian_c> ste94: in base al tuo chip è indicato quali driver sono supportati
<cristian_c> product: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<cristian_c> e in effetti sembrano supportati solo i driver sta per il tuo chip
<cristian_c> ste94: hai controllato in Driver aggiuntivi?
<ste94> Il driver STA è già installato
<ste94> I driver aggiuntivi sarebbero?
<garro> ciao
<garro> ho bisogno di supporto tecnico su SSH
<cristian_c> garro: nel senso di installarlo?
<cristian_c> !ssh | garro
<ubot-it> garro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<garro> cristian_c:No, ho installato e configurato
<garro> Quando accedo dall'interno della mia LAN funziona tutto
<garro> Quando lo faccio dall'esterno mi chiede la password
<garro> (in teoria è disabilitato l'accesso con password dal sshd_config)
<cristian_c> !chat | garro
<ubot-it> garro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<garro> ok
<garro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23573506/
<simon86> buona sera mi servirebbe aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simon86> ubuntu softwere center mi si blocca sempre
<cristian_c> simon86: quale ubuntu?
<simon86> il penultimo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> simon86: non sei molto chiaro
<cristian_c> simon86: apri un terminale
<simon86> l'ho installato 1 anno fa
<simon86> c'era scritto che era supportato per 5 anni
<simon86> okay apro il terminale
<cristian_c> simon86: digita: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> simon86: fai un paste col contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simon86> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> simon86: digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> simon86: fai un paste con il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> simon86: incolla il risultato au pastebin
<cristian_c> e procedi come descritto dal bot
<simon86> dopo che ha caricato devo digitare !paste?
<cristian_c> simon86: no
<cristian_c> simon86: hai incollato il testo nel sito indicato prima?
<simon86> okay ho capito
<simon86> mi devo iscrivere se no non ti arriva ?
<cristian_c> simon86: devi incollare il link web
<cristian_c> simon86: aka indirizzo pagina wev
<cristian_c> web
<simon86> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh76XJ6QW2u1
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23573659/
<cristian_c> simon86: che pc hai?
<cristian_c> simon86: uname -a
<simon86> acer aspire 7720g
<simon86> Linux leo-Aspire-7720 3.16.0-62-generic #83~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:52:48 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> simon86: quindi disattiva il repo di chrome
<cristian_c> simon86: che ha dismesso il supporto a 32 bit
<simon86> il repo?
<cristian_c> il repository
<cristian_c> !repository | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<simon86> scusa cri mi dice pure che devo aggionare crome ma non so come si fa
<simon86> bash: !repository: event not found
<cristian_c> simon86: se hai letto sul wiki, vedrai che ti basta aprire le sorgenti software
<cristian_c> e disattivare il repository di chrome
<simon86> non ho letto pensavo mi avessi detto di digitare repository
<cristian_c> simon86: che però non l'ho mai detto
<simon86> !repository | simon86 non l'hai scritto tu?
<ubot-it> simon86 non l'hai scritto tu?: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<simon86> okay
<gino> #ebooks
<cristian_c> gino: perfetto
<simon86> okay cri ho capito mo ci provo
<simon86> grazie
<cristian_c> simon86: fai sapere
<simon86> ok
<simon86> cri pensavo di aver capito ho ripristinato come dice in questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu
<Giorgio95> Salve sono connesso dal cellulare
<Giorgio95> Sulla lista delle reti wireless non trovo niente
<cristian_c> simon86: hai disattivato il repository di chrome?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai cavo ethernet?
<simon86> ma il reposity di google non li trovo
<Giorgio95> Sisi
<Giorgio95> Ho provato a collegare
<Giorgio95> Ma non mi da niente
<cristian_c> simon86: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Giorgio95> Eppure da mia nonna funziona tutto bene
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: 'non mi da niente' <- cioè?
<Giorgio95> Anche con wifi
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: #eallora
<simon86> si quello
<Giorgio95> Cioè non ce la connessione nella lista wifi
<Giorgio95> Però da windows non ho problemi
<Giorgio95> Nemmeno qui
<cristian_c> !image | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giorgio95> È solo con ubuntu questa peculiarità
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: 'non mi da niente' <- cioè?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: con il cavo, intendo
<Giorgio95> Ah ho collegato il cavo e ho aperto firefox
<cristian_c> e...
<Giorgio95> Ma non carica le pagine
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: apri un terminale
<Giorgio95> Ok
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: digita: ifcomfig -a
<Giorgio95> Non trovato
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: fai un file di testo con il contenuto del terminale e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giorgio95> Si ma sono dal cellulare
<Giorgio95> Come faccio?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ma sei sicuro di usare ubuntu?
<Giorgio95> Sisi ma on chat sono dal cellulare
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: fa una foto al pc
<cristian_c> !image | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> ifconfig, non ifcomfig
<cristian_c> ah, sì, la m
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sorry
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ifconfig -a
<Giorgio95> Ok ora l'ho
<Giorgio95> Una lista enorme
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: fai un file di testo con il contenuto del terminale e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> *incolla il contenuto del file su pastebin (dalla tua connessione attiva)
<simon86> cri non ci riesco ad incollare la foto cmq le impostazioni degli aggiornamenti sono some nella guida per persone non esperte
<Giorgio95> Sto caricando la foto
<simon86> partenr di canonical e basta
<cristian_c> simon86: beh, non vorrai farti superare da Giorgio95
<simon86> :)
<cristian_c> simon86: seleziona Altri aoftware
<Giorgio95> http://imgur.com/4cgtxky
<Giorgio95> Ecco
<simon86> scusa ma se faccio ripristina predifinite torna tutto come prima
<simon86> ?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: non hai interfacce attive
<Giorgio95> Che significa?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: quale ubuntu?
<Giorgio95> 16.10
<cristian_c> simon86: finché non mandi una foto o una traccia verificabile, stiamo a girarci i pollici
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: riesci a fare un file di testo?
<simon86> si ma come tela mando la foto'
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in tal caso, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e incolla in un file di testo il risultato
<cristian_c> simon86: intanto l'hai fatta?
<Giorgio95> Cristian sono dal cellulare visto che il pc non mi prende la connessione
<simon86> ho capito che ti devo trascinare la foto sul sito ma non so come farla
<Giorgio95> Come faccio a fare un file di testo dal pc e mandarlo dal cellulare?
<cristian_c> simon86: beh, o con uno screenshot (tasto stamp) o una semplice fotocsmera
<Giorgio95> Non posso mandarti un altra foto?
<cristian_c> suDDai
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: se riesci a far vedere bene, sì
<cristian_c> l'altra foto non era il massimo
<Giorgio95> 1. http://imgur.com/IKI3qVE
<Giorgio95> Un secondo sto uploadando la seconda parte
<simon86> https://imgur.com/a/iHsMU
<Giorgio95> 2.http://imgur.com/MEBrQuP
<cristian_c> simon86: intendo la schermata 'altro aoftware'
<simon86> https://imgur.com/a/67FmB
<simon86> https://imgur.com/a/67FmB
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: strano, la ethernet è impostata a 10Mbit/s
<cristian_c> invece che a 100 o 1000
<cristian_c> simon86: non hai incollato nessuna foto
<cristian_c> *caricato
<Giorgio95> Boh, come faccio a impostarla normale?
<simon86> https://imgur.com/a/67FmB riprova
<Giorgio95> È strano che ubuntu non mi veda la connessione
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: inranto apri le impostazioni di rete
<cristian_c> simon86: ok, google c'è, ma è già disattivato
<cristian_c> simon86: prova ad eliminarlo direttamente
<simon86> cioè?
<Giorgio95> Fatto
<cristian_c> simon86: intendo il repository google nella lista della tua ultima schermata
<cristian_c> simon86: ehm
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: vai nelle proprietà della tua connessione ethernet
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: verifica che sia impostato ipv4
<cristian_c> e ipv6 invece impostato su 'ignora'
<simon86> fatto mo provo
<cristian_c> simon86: fatto che? Il repo è ancora lì
<Giorgio95> Ipv4 ce scritto automatico dhcp
<Giorgio95> Ipv6 ho appena messo ignora
<simon86> l'ho cancellata la voce nell'ultima schermata google in basso
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ok, salva le modifiche
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e poi riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> e vediamo
<cristian_c> simon86: ah, tra l'altro google earth, mi era sfuggito
<cristian_c> non è chrome?
<simon86> si devo levare pure quello earth
<simon86> ?
<cristian_c> simon86: ma quando l'avevi rimosso il repo di chrome'
<cristian_c> simon86: facciamo una cosa
<simon86> prima
<simon86> quando pensavo di aver capito
<cristian_c> simon86: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23574048/
<cristian_c> simon86: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Giorgio95> trova tutte le retitranne la mia
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: prima era lo stesso?
<Giorgio95> No prima nessuna del tutto
<simon86> ma mi fai passare a ubuntu il 16
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: beh, meglio
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e via cavo come va?
<cristian_c> simon86: no
<cristian_c> simon86: quel comando non fa avanzamento
<cristian_c> !apt | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Giorgio95> Vediamo provo ad aprire firefox
<Giorgio95> Sempre uguale
<cristian_c> simon86: solo se il gestore aggiornamento te lo chiede, puoi farlo
<cristian_c> altrimenti il comando non fa avanzamento
<simon86> okay cmw mo mi sta scarcando un pò di mb
<simon86> cmq
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in live hai lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> simon86: essì
<Giorgio95> In live cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: la sessione di prova
<simon86> 2 ore ci mette
<Giorgio95> Sisi
<Giorgio95> Sempre così è stato
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: hai il problema da subito dopo l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Giorgio95> Nono è sempre il problema
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: da quanto tempo hai installato ubuntu?
<Giorgio95> Usavo il cellulare
<Giorgio95> Da poco
<Giorgio95> Un mese tipo
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Giorgio95> Broadcom 4313 802.11bgn
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in Driver aggiuntivi cos'hai?
<cristian_c> simon86: significa che hai o una connessione lenta o che non hai fatto molti aggiornamenti in passato
<cristian_c> *o che hai
<simon86> connessione lenta
<simon86> cmq infatti non capivo perche non mi chiedeva più di aggiornare il pc
<Giorgio95> Sto uploadando una foto
<simon86> ma diciche dopo questi aggiornamenti sono apposto?
<Giorgio95> http://imgur.com/BsMINmv
<Giorgio95> Ecco
<cristian_c> simon86: fai sapere quando hai finito
<simon86> cmq grazie per la pazienza cri
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: puoi fare una prova con altre ubuntu
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e anche con 16.10 in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sia via cavo che wifi
<Giorgio95> Gia in sessione di prova ho dovuto usare il wifi del cell
<Giorgio95> Per scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: digita anche: dmesg > ~/registro_del_sistema
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: poi incolla il file registro_del_sistema su pastebin
<cristian_c> il file lo trovi nella tua home
<Giorgio95> Dammi un secondo condivido la connessione del cell
<cristian_c> simon86: sta ancora lavorando?
<simon86> si cri sta ancora scaricando
<cristian_c> beh
<simon86> 34% [92 chromium-browser
<cristian_c> simon86: è un po' spaventoso che da ore il tuo sistema continui ad aggiornare pacchetti
<cristian_c> come se tu non avessi mai fatto un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ma anche in quel caso sarebbe assurdo
<simon86> e boh mo mi dice che mancano 30min
<simon86> cmq io non ho una conessione mia a casa sono collegato alla rete wi fi del paese
<cristian_c> O.o
<simon86> mo sta scaricando a 60 kb/sec
<cristian_c> beh, forse facevi prima con la 56k
<cristian_c> visto che siamo lì
<simon86> sai cosa essendo una connessione libera a volte viaggia a volte no dipende da quante persone si connettono
<simon86> https://imgur.com/a/Az5HQ
<cristian_c> simon86: puoi riscontrare notevoli problemi con una connessione così ballerina
<simon86> in che senso
<simon86> per gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> sì, ma non solo
<cristian_c> simon86: hai lamentato problemi con il software center
<simon86> si ma si chiude da solo
<simon86> solo quando cerco di installare un programma
<simon86> se no va tranquillamente
<cristian_c> simon86: ripeto, potrebbero crearsi problemi a cascata
<cristian_c> nel caso vada male qualcosa durante la connessione con i repository
<simon86> ok cmq ti volevo chiedere conosci una distro linux per pc con 512 mb lubuntu non ci va ho gia provato
<simon86> buona sera posso domandare a qualcuno
<simon86> e un po tardino :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-04
<newbacabra> s
<newbacabra> hello world
<newbacabra> am i in italy?
<newbacabra> hello
<simon86> buon giorno posso chiedere a qualcuno
<akis24> !chiedi | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simon86> ieri ho fatto laggiornamento ad un altro pc che ho con ubuntu 14.04 alla fine dell"aggiornamento e uscito nella schermata del terminale warning microsoft licence ecc moh il pc non mi funge piu
<akis24> simon86: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<simon86> si accende mi i caratteri della scitta ubuntu e molto piu grande mi dice errore interno segnala ma poi si ripresenta la richiesta di pasword
<simon86> al terminale non mi fa accedere
<f843d0> simon86: Ctrl + Alt + F1, entra in tty
<simon86> mo provo
<f843d0> simon86: non è un blog, manteniamo il livello di interazione in modo che il contenuto possa servire a chi consulta i logs. Certi messaggi ancillari possono essere evitati tranquillamente.
<simon86> ok adesso cosa faccio
<f843d0> 11:45:32< akis24> simon86: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<simon86> login incorrect
<f843d0> simon86: devi inserire le tue credenziali, quelle che hai specificato in fase di installazione del sistema operativo.
<simon86> scu ma su login cosa devo mettere le credenziali?
<akis24> simon86:  la tua password ..
<simon86> ok metto la password dopo login ma poi riappare password
<f843d0> simon86: credenziali = username & password. Prima il nome utente, poi la password
<simon86> welcome to ubuntu help ubuntu.com 299 packages can be updates 206 are security updates ubuntu come with absolutely no warranty to the extent permitted by applicable law
<akis24> simon86: prova a dare  apt-get install -f | pastebinit
<akis24> simon86: otterrai un link  in risposta alla fine postalo qui in canale
<simon86> scusa quel trattino dritto sarebbe questo \?
<simon86> trovato
<akis24> simon86: fai copia e incolla del comando cosi andiamo sul sicuro ..
<simon86> mi chiede di installarlo perche non ce mo lo installo e ti dico
<akis24> simon86: nell'ordine prima  apt-get install pastebinit   e poi    apt-get install -f | pastebinit  il secondo comando restituisce il link come ti ho detto prima
<simon86> mi dice permesso negato
<f843d0> simon86: anteponi sudo al comando
<f843d0> simon86: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Emanuele89_> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | Emanuele89_
<ubot-it> Emanuele89_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Emanuele89_> ragazzi ho un problema
<Emanuele89_> ho scaricato ubuntu 16.10
<Emanuele89_> messo su pen drive
<akis24> Emanuele89_: prova a esporlo
<Emanuele89_> al check disk iniziale di controllo
<Emanuele89_> mi da un errore
<Emanuele89_> prima volta che mi capita su ubuntu
<akis24> Emanuele89_: creata come la usb ?
<Emanuele89_> premetto che ho già instlalato windows 10 ma non dovrebbe compromettere la cosa
<Emanuele89_> con unebootin
<Emanuele89_> le ho sempre creare così ed è sempre andata bene
<akis24> !usbwin | Emanuele89_
<ubot-it> Emanuele89_: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Emanuele89_> ok
<akis24> Emanuele89_:  è ora di cambiare ..
<Emanuele89_> okok
<Emanuele89_> devo abbandonare totalmente windows
<Emanuele89_> mi ha proprio rotto
<f843d0> !chat | Emanuele89_
<ubot-it> Emanuele89_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Emanuele89_> ubuntu mi piace tantissimo
<akis24> Emanuele89_:  non avere fretta .. possono coesistere
<Emanuele89_> ho anche un mac
<akis24> Emanuele89_: passa in chat come ti è stato indicato.. per altri argomenti
<Emanuele89_> ok
<Emanuele89_> in rufus schermata partizione cosa vado a selezionare?
<akis24> Emanuele89_: quella predefinita .. uefi e bios
<akis24> Emanuele89_: limitati a selezionare il file .iso di ubuntu e avvia la scrittura di solito va bene cosi come sono le impostazioni
<f843d0> Emanuele89_: e comunque, il link contiene immagini esplicite di come devono essere impostati i menu. Leggere fa bene.
<simon86> F843d0 dopo che digito apt-get install pastebinit mi dce impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla direttory di aministrazione e necessario essere root
<akis24> simon86: dovresti esserlo se hai dato username e password
<simon86> leo@leo-aspire-7720 e il root
<akis24> simon86: ti si è detto di mettere sudo davanti al comando →    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  e poi dai la password anche se non la leggi
<akis24> simon86: cerca di seguire cosa ti si dice io a breve esco ..
<simon86> ok ma la passwoerd mela deve richiededre o la metto cmq
<akis24> simon86: dai il comando e il terminale ti segnala se richiede la password
<simon86> ok mi dice che dovrei digitare apt-get update o provare opzione --fix-missing
<simon86> che faccio
<akis24> simon86:  prova a darli
<akis24> simon86: se sui comandi non li completi con    apt-get update | pastebinit  noi non si vede nulla e non sappiamo che consigliarti regolati
<simon86> ok e uscito un link
<akis24> postalo qui simon86
<simon86> security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/release.gpg
<simon86> impossibile risolvere archive.canonical.com
<simon86> mi dice che e impossibile recuperare secury ubuntu ecc
<akis24> simon86: dobbiamo vedere segnala problemi ai repo dove scaricare .. se puoi posta una foto
<akis24> !image | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<f843d0> simon86: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<f843d0> simon86: questo comando restituisce un link, riportalo qui in canale così che possiamo vedere il risultato
<simon86> sempre sudo prima?
<f843d0> simon86: cerchiamo di essere collaborativi. Dai i comandi.
<simon86> ok ti sto per caricare le foto
<simon86> impossibile risolvere it.archive.ubuntu.com
<f843d0> simon86: non si capisce cosa stai facendo. Riporta il risultato (sarà un numero) di: ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 | grep icmp | wc -l
<simon86> http://prnt.sc/df640o
<f843d0> simon86: sudo apt-get update
<simon86> ok ti caricando un altra foto per farti vedre cosa esce
<simon86> http://prnt.sc/df68ob
<simon86> f843d0  http://prnt.sc/df6bli
<simon86> http://prnt.sc/df6bli
<f843d0> simon86: Riporta il risultato (sarà un numero) di: ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 | grep icmp | wc -l
<simon86> scusa ma quale risultato perche il pc mi si e imbabolato
<f843d0> simon86: cosa non è chiaro della frase:  Riporta il risultato (sarà un numero) di: ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 | grep icmp | wc -l
<simon86> ti ho caricato la foto della schermata che mi esce http://prnt.sc/df6bli
<f843d0> simon86: vabbè, torna quando avrai voglia di seguire.
<f843d0> simon86: io ho chiesto di: Riporta il risultato (sarà un numero) di: ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 | grep icmp | wc -l
<simon86> non ce nessun numero
<simon86> seno telo avrei scritto
<f843d0> simon86: non è possibile. Avrai digitato male il comando
<f843d0> simon86: l'output di quel comando è un numero, sempre
<simon86> impossibile recuperare e la frse che ce in tutta la pagina
<simon86> scusa ho perso tutti i comandi che mi hai detto perche mi si e sconesso il pc
<f843d0> simon86: bene, in bocca al lupo per tutto. Comunque, a farla breve, il tuo problema è chiaramente un aggiornamento interrotto in corso d'opera per via del noto bug che sta colpendo i ttf-mscorefonts in questo periodo le release di Ubuntu. Forse il tuo PC non è nemmeno collegato a Internet, ma visto che non leggi, è impossibile aiutarti. Buon proseguimento.
<simon86> ok che ti devo di grazie
<simon86> ok o riavviato il pc e funziona grazie f843d0
<simon86> cmq w gesu il re dei re
<xan> ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto nell'installare dei driver nvidia su questo pc
<xan> il pc funziona con i driver open ma se installo quelli closed non arriva a gdm
<xan> ho ubuntu gnome 19.10
<xan> 16.
<xan> 16.10
<f843d0> xan: come hai installato?
<xan> format
<f843d0> xan: intendo i driver nvidia
<xan> in vari modi
<xan> anche sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<f843d0> xan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xan> l'installazione sembra andare a buon fine
<xan> provo
<f843d0> xan: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<f843d0> xan: incolla in canale il link risultante dall'ultimo comando
<xan> http://pastebin.com/FphdB6us
<f843d0> !ppa | xan
<ubot-it> xan: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<xan> lo so ma sono ppa che ho sempre usato, uso ubuntu da 10 anni
<f843d0> xan: rimuovi il ppa. E non è una buona idea farne uso
<f843d0> xan: bene, infatti il video driver non funziona. Puoi restare così se hai piacere
<xan> provo
<xan> f843d0 http://pastebin.com/JkdF9YzS
<xan> ti dice nulla?
<f843d0> xan: mi dice che sono stati installati pacchetti non presenti nella release. Sembra che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine. Ma poi non funzionano.
<xan> ok provo a togliere il ppa
<f843d0> !ppa-purge | xan
<ubot-it> xan: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<f843d0> xan: quando ha finito, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<xan> comunque pastebinit non lo conoscevo, è fichissimo
<xan> :D
<xan> sto installando i 367
<f843d0> xan: vabbè, visto che vai per i fatti tuoi, continua così. Avevo chiesto il risultato di un comando.
<xan> avevo capito dopo aver installato i driver senza ppa
<xan> scusami
<xan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23578368/
<xan> questo è dopo aver installato gli ultimi nvidia senza ppa
<xan> provo a riavviare?
<f843d0> xan: proviamo così
<xan> a tra poco che il pc è proprio questo con cui ti scrivo
<gian__> ciao, il comando per visualizzare la lista dei programmi installati è questo?  dkpg -l
<xan> f843d0 niente
<f843d0> gian__: visualizza la lista di pacchetti installati. man dpkg
<xan> non riesce ad avviare gdm
<f843d0> xan: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<akis24> gian__: si
<xan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23578409/
<f843d0> xan: ci sono ancora ppa sul sistema
<xan> ho tolto solo quelli relativi a nvidia
<xan> togo tutti?
<f843d0> xan: hai installato di recente?
<xan> si, un ora fa
<xan> prima avevo un ubuntu vecchio
<f843d0> xan: oh, perfetto. Reinstalla. E niente PPA. Vedrai che la vita ti sorride
<xan> proviamo, ma la cosa è strana. questi 3 ppa li uso da 10 anni
<f843d0> Eh, si sbaglia per tanto tempo.
<xan> ehehhehe
<xan> riformatto tutto. mi riloggo tra una mezzora. ti trovo?
<f843d0> !tizio | xan
<ubot-it> xan: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<xan> giusto per continuare il discorso o ringraziarti
<f843d0> xan: keine sorgen, bis später
<davide_> quit
<xan> stesso problema
<xan> formattato ubuntu gnome 16.10. se installo i driver nvidia mi si blocca il boot e non avvia GDM
<xan> con gli open funziona
<xan> nessun ppa installato
<xan> aiuto
<akis24> xan: rimuovi i driver  e sopratutto che versione hai installato dei driver ?
<xan> 367
<xan> con gli open va
<akis24> xan: installati come e dove li hai presi ?
<xan> installati da "software e aggiornamenti"
<xan> gli step sono stati: install ubuntu con format, update al primo avvio
<akis24> xan: rimuovi i driver che hai installato e prova dal menu delle impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi  e installa quello " raccomandato o testato "
<xan> riavvio e va, install nvidia-367 e si bloca
<xan> akis24 si cosi ho fatto
<akis24> xan: non ti resta che disinstallarli
<xan> cosi sono ora
<xan> ma ho bisogno dei closed, ci gioco con questo pc :D
<xan> prima avevo un ubuntu vecchio sullo stesso pc
<xan> e andava tutto
<xan> è come se non riuscisse ad avviare GDM
<akis24> xan: da una versione a un altra ci sono cambiamenti evidentemente
<xan> non cè un modo di capire?
<xan> è un problema solo mio?
<xan> la mia è una configurazione semplice, una sola sk video
<xan> non mi sembra di ricadere in un caso anomalo
<xan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers on a laptop with Optimus" [Critical,Triaged]
<xan> il fatto è che io non ho 2 sk video
<akis24> xan: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=610161
<xan> il mio è un pc fisso
<xan> cpu AMD, gpu nvidia
<f843d0> Eh, quale
<f843d0> Va a finire che il modello è vecchio e non è più supportato dai driver bleeding edge
<xan> no no
<xan> 750 TI
<xan> devo uscire, torno tra 1 oretta
<xan> grazie per il supporto
<itsgdb> qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<itsgdb> qualcuno mi risponde?
<akis24> !chiedi | itsgdb
<ubot-it> itsgdb: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> gdb: hai letto la risposta o tiriamo a indovinare ?
<gdb> non ho capito
<akis24> [17:08:10] <@ubot-it> itsgdb: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> gdb: se chiedi e non esponi il problema .. inutile chiedere
<gdb> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<akis24> !installazione | gdb
<ubot-it> gdb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gdb> ma va
<akis24> gdb:  oggia'
<gdb> non riesco a visualizzare la schermata di installazione
<f843d0> gdb: perchè non sai realizzare un supporto affidabile e impostare boot. Leggi la guida, ed evita spirito di patate.
<akis24> ops errore mio ..
<akis24> gdb: scusa è stato un errore mio
<gdb> non ti preoccupare
<akis24> gdb: hai disco live o usb ?
<gdb> disco
<akis24> gdb: che tipo di pc e hai altri sistemi installati ?
<gdb> ho un hp portatile con windows 7, riesco a fare tutto e mi compare una schermata con una scritta "Ubuntu 16.10" ma poi inizia a fare schermate strane e non visualizzo la schermata di installazione
<f843d0> gdb: provato con nomodeset come parametro di boot?
<gdb> no
<gdb> non sono molto esperto
<f843d0> gdb: puoi seguire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gdb> a me non compare la schermata con F3 ecc.
<gdb> mi compare una scritta "Ubuntu 16.10" con dei pallini sotto
<f843d0> gdb: quello accade solo se è già stato installato il sistema. Nel tuo caso, si tratta di riavviare dal device di installazione
<gdb> l ho fatto
<akis24> gdb: se non leggi la guida proposta non ci siamo ..
<gdb> l ho letta
<akis24> Changing the CD's Default Boot Option
<akis24> To supplement the main boot options, the F1-F6 keys provide additional information and boot options for special circumstances. These options are accessed by pressing any key before the Welcome screen appears. Pressing the ESC key or selecting a language will display the main screen.
<akis24> gdb: mi sa di no ..
<gdb> non trovo ubuntu
<gdb> trovo solo windows 7
<akis24> gdb: devi riavviare usando il disco
<gdb> provo
<akis24> perfetto gdb e usa l'opzione " prova senza installare " dopo aver selezionato con F6 nomodeset  cosi ci si accerta che funzioni un po' tutto
<gdb> adesso quando provo a riavviare con il disco non me lo legge
<gdb> fa partire windows
<f843d0> !dettagli | gdb
<ubot-it> gdb: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gdb> ok fatto con f6
<gdb> ti ringrazio
<akis24> perfetto gdb e usa l'opzione " prova senza installare " dopo aver selezionato con F6 nomodeset  cosi ci si accerta che funzioni un po' tutto
<gdb> ok grazie
<akis24> ringraziamo f843d0 per il consiglio
<gian__> ciao, volevo installare ubuntu 16.04 tramite chiavetta usb creata con suo programma, all'avvio si blocca con la dicitura Missed parameter book keyword
<f843d0> !usbwin | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<f843d0> !installazione | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gian__> f843d0, la chiavetta usb l'ho preparata tramite creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<akis24> gian__: segui quanto ti si consiglia
<gian__> akis24, non ho windows
<akis24> gian__: falla da un amico ..
<akis24> oppure usa il comando dd da terminale gian__
<f843d0> !md5sum | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<f843d0> gian__: se hai un'altra postazione, prova il supporto di installazione anche altrove
<xan> salve
<xan> non riesco ad installare i driver proprietari nvidia.
<xan> quando li installo GDM non si avvia (credo)
<xan> f843d0 ci sei?
<xan> ho confermato che il bug è di gdm. ho installato XDM e funziona benissimo
<xan> lightDM and xdm works. GDM not
<xan> help me
<f843d0> xan: intanto un risultato importante direi che hai trovato una configurazione funzionante
<xan> si infatti, anche se è proprio strano. ho lo stesso pc da anni ormai e tutte le versioni hanno sempre funzionato
<xan> è un bel bug di gdm
<xan> anche perchè con una sola sk video non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<xan> infatti sia lightdm che xdm funzionano
<f843d0> xan: per il resto, se proprio devi usare gdm, si può dare un'occhiata a /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages /var/log/kern.log e log di Xorg
<f843d0> xan: o anche journalctl per systemd, e qualcos'altro che non mi viene adesso. Sicuramente, da qualche parte, dovrebbe essere scritto perchè non va
<xan> f843d0 si, se ti va di aiutarmi :D da solo non saprei cosa fare, ti mando il contenuto di questi log
<xan> da cosa cominciamo?
<f843d0> xan: cominciamo con il "ripristinare" la condizione per cui non va
<xan> faccio il boot con gdm e trovo un altro pc per collegarmi ad irc
<f843d0> xan: cioè ottenere una failure di avvio di gdm a causa di nvidia drivers
<f843d0> xan: puoi anche usare un client come irssi se vuoi
<xan> è da terminale?
<f843d0> xan: puoi essere su IRC sulla stessa postazione, anche in tty
<f843d0> xan: genau
<xan> vedo un attimo cosa trovo
<f843d0> xan: l'idea è, in Ctrl + Alt + F1 "operi" e in Ctrl + Alt + F2 avvii irssi collegandoti qui
<f843d0> xan: premendo le suddette combinazioni, passi da una tty all'altra
<xan> si si
<xan_IT> prova
<xan_IT> sono sempre io :)
<xan_IT> sto riavviando la macchina
<xan_IT> sono in bloccato sul boot
<xan_IT> oi?
<f843d0> xan_IT: vieni letto
<f843d0> xan_IT: cosa significa bloccato sul boot?
<xan_IT> ho il pc bloccato un istante prima di avviare gdm
<xan_IT> sono entrato nella console su f2
<xan_IT> f843d0 che log ti mando?
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo apt-get install mlocate
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo updatedb
<f843d0> xan_IT: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> xan_IT: locate Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23579399/
<xan_IT> updatedb cosa fa?
<xan_IT> f843d0
<f843d0> !pazienza | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<xan_IT> :)
<f843d0> xan_IT: cat /home/xan/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23579418/
<xan_IT> io ne so poco, ma a me sembra tutto regolare tranne la fine
<ange82> salve, ho intsallato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10 ma al riavvio invece del grub 2 si carica windows in automatico.accedendo allo uefi dawindows boot option posso far partire ubuntu , se invece vado alle impostazioni del bios nel boot order non c'è ubuntu ma solo il boot manager di windows e gli altri device. Vorrei poter far partire il grub d
<ange82> irettamente all'accensione del pc
<ange82> non sò se mi sono spiegato...
<xan_IT> ange82 da ubuntu avviato riconfigura grub
<xan_IT> fa tutto lui
<ange82> sono su ubuntu
<ange82> come?
<xan_IT> sudo update-grub
<ange82> ah ,ok basta questo comando?
<ange82> eseguo
<xan_IT> si
<xan_IT> questo comando ti dovrebbe sostituire il bool loader di win con grub
<ange82> grazie xan_IT
<xan_IT> che è quello che vuoi te se ho capito bene
<xan_IT> facci sapere se ha funzionato
<ange82> si ,precisamente.. certo vi faccio sapere :)
<ange82> Ho eseguito il comando , riavvio?
<xan_IT> si
<ange82> ok
<xan_IT> f843d0 cercando online gli unici che hanno problemi sono i portatili con 2 sk video
<gatto48> ciao
<gatto48> c'e' qualcuno
<enzotib> !qualcuno | gatto48
<ubot-it> gatto48: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gatto48> problema con installazione flashplayer su ubuntu 14.04
<gatto48> seguito vari forum ma senza risultato
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.637ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB
<Carlin0> gatto48, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<gatto48> fatto ma non cambia niente
<gatto48> sto riprovando
<Carlin0> gatto48, dai il comando e posta l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatto48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23579581/
<gatto48> lo da buono ma non funziona comunque
<Carlin0> cioè?
<gatto48> ok andato scusate
<gatto48> grazie!
<Carlin0> Flash Plugin installed ←← riga 27
<Carlin0> ciao
<Giorgio95> Buona sera
<Giorgio95> Ragazzi tra le reti wifi su ubuntu non spunta la mia
<Giorgio95> spuntano tutte tranne la mia
<Giorgio95> alla quale comunque riesco a connettermi sia dal cell che dal pc usando windows
<Giorgio95> ma non mi piace usare windows, quindi come posso fare a rimediare?
<gatto48> di nuovo problema con flashplayer
<gatto48> mi chiede 11.7 o successiva, come faccio ad averlo?
<gatto48> di nuovo problema con flashplayer
<gatto48> mi chiede 11.7 o successiva, come faccio ad averlo?
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-27
<PippoFranco> Buongiorno a tutti, quale applicazione mi consigliate per creare una cartella cifrata con la mia distro xubuntu 16.04? Grazie
<PippoFranco> non intendo la home cifrata
<PippoFranco> ma una normale cartella cifrata
<PippoFranco> c'è qualcuno?
<PippoFranco> Buongiorno a tutti, quale applicazione mi consigliate per creare una cartella cifrata con la mia distro xubuntu 16.04? Grazie
<PippoFranco> non intendo home cifrata
<PippoFranco> ma una qualunque cartlla criptata
<ryuujin> PippoFranco: veracrypt
<PippoFranco> grazie ryuujin
<PippoFranco> è nei repository @ryuujin?
<ryuujin> !veracrypt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'veracrypt'
<ryuujin> PippoFranco: sui repository c'e' zulucrypt
<ryuujin> che mi pare creino volumi compatibili
<ryuujin> !zulucrypt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'zulucrypt'
<ryuujin> zulucrypt-cli - tool for encrypting volumes
<ryuujin> zulucrypt-gui - graphical front end for zulucrypt-cli
<PippoFranco> perfetto grazie mille
<PippoFranco> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> glpiana, ciao
<davyde> giorno ragazzi
<davyde> sapete dirmi perchè perde la configurazione del non richiedere la password d'accesso all'avvio? ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> davyde, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> davyde, cat /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf | pastebinit
<Carlin0> davyde, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<davyde> cat: /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf: File o directory non esistente
<davyde> non c'è daemon.conf
<Carlin0> davyde, ls /etc/gdm3 | pastebinit
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26057258/
<Carlin0> davyde, cat /etc/gdm3/custom.conf | pastebinit
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26057277/
<davyde> adesso nelle impostazioni utente l'accesso automatico è su OFF
<Carlin0> davyde, nel file risulta on
<davyde> eh appunto
<Carlin0> ma tu lo vuoi attivo o no ?
<davyde> non voglio dover mettere la password all'avvio
<davyde> premo il bottone del pc e si avvia direttamente
<Carlin0> davyde, sudo gedit /etc/gdm3/cuustom.conf
<Carlin0> davyde, vai alla riga #WaylandEnable=false
<Carlin0> e leva il cancelletto a inizio riga poi salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> e riavvia il pc
<davyde> ok ci sentiamo fra poco
<davyde> ok non mi ha fatto vedere gdm ed è entrato subito ma mi ha chiesto la password per sbloccare il portachiavi
<Carlin0> il portachiavi è un'altra cosa
<davyde> ok sono andato nel portachiavi gnome2 keyring l'ho sbloccato e messo sblocca all'accesso
<davyde> eccomi no non cambia nulla me l'ha chiesta di nuovo
<Carlin0> la pass del portachiavi ?
<davyde> si
<Carlin0> davyde, rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<davyde> non esistente
<Carlin0> davyde, riesci a cambiarla ?
<davyde> la cartella .gnome2 non ce l'ho
<Carlin0> davyde, riesci a cambiarla la pass ?
<davyde> di quale?
<Carlin0> del portachiavi intendo eh
<davyde> gnome2 key storage ? l'ho tolta adesso
<davyde> o quella del login
<Carlin0> quella de portachiavi lasciala in bianco
<Mr_Pan> RDP da linux >>> windows server che si usa?   remmina ?  freerdp ?  xrdp  ?    consigli ?
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, teamviewer ...... a pagamento
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, Remmina va benissimo ma e' perche' va bene il server di windows perche' se ti serviva server linux.... #nonvanacazza
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi
<dextm80> mi sto intrippando
<dextm80> ho creato una nuova partizione e non riesco a darle i permessi per scrivere
<dextm80> la partizione è questa /dev/sdc2
<kafka> Salve, posso chiedere un'informazione?
<gigirock> si si kafka siam tuttorecchi
<kafka> grazie
<kafka> vorrei eseguire l'exe di un software in C# su Ubuntu. Ho installato sia Wine che Mono, ma c'è qualche problema. Se apro l'exe con Mono non succede nulla (non si apre neanche la finestra del software), se lo apro invece con Wine si apre la finestra ma ci sono problemi grafici e funzionali:
<kafka> - Cliccando su un pulsante che deve eseguire una qualche operazione, il software si chiude.
<kafka> - Passando il mouse su un pulsante questo scompare;
<kafka> - I combobox sono di colore bianco dalle scritte gialle;
<kafka> - I pulsanti si vedono in maniera strana;
<kafka> - Gli oggetti contenuti nei gruop box si vedono in maniera strana;
<kafka> uali librerie devo installare in Wine? Ho visto che ne sono a centinaia. Anche inserendole tutte, l'esecuzione ottimale del software di risolverebbe? Grazie
<gigirock> kafka, wine e' un emulatore non contiene acqua di Lourdes , un programma c come dici tu contiene chiamate al os che a sua volta contiene decine di dll librerie etc etc
<kafka> capito. grazie mille. pensavo che installando le giuste librerie il software poteva essere emulato a dovere
<kafka> comunque bellissima la risposta riguardo l'acqua di lourdes ahahahahah
<gigirock> kafka, prova a installare .net e stai sicuro di avere java ma non ti assicuro niente
<kafka> in che senso installare .net?
<kafka> cioè...come?
<gigirock> cioe' prendi eseguibile di installazione di .net > 4.x e lo lanci con wine
<kafka> ah ok
<kafka> grazie mille
<kafka> delle risposte
<kafka> :)
<giorgio> all'avvio esce un messaggio: FILE SYSTEM RADICE SPAZIO IN ESAURIMENTO. cosa posso fare?
<gigirock> ....aspettare un attimo che rispondiamo
<gigirock> vado a buttare la spazzatura e poi doccia ..... nudo perche' questa sera novanakazza ma manko a spingere
<gigirock> @@@
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-28
<dextm80> ciao
<dextm80> ho un problema, non capisco perchè nonostante nell'applicazione unita rimovibilie  dischi (xfce) setto mount automatico all'avvio gli hdd oltre quello di sistema non vengono montati
<dextm80> mi aiutate a modificare fstab?
<Carlin0> dextm80, apri terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<dextm80> già installato
<Carlin0> dextm80, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dextm80> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> dextm80, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<dextm80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26064793/
<Carlin0> dextm80, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<dextm80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26064795/
<dextm80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26064798/
<Carlin0> 'nattimo ...
<Carlin0> dextm80, che partizioni vuoi montare all'avvio ?
<dextm80>  tutte
<Carlin0> tutte quali ?
<dextm80> tutte quelle che ho olre a quella di sistema
<Carlin0> sdb1 sdc1 e sdc2 ?
<dextm80> esatto
<dextm80> te lo stavo per scrivere
<Carlin0> 2 minuti e arrivo
<dextm80> ti ringrazio
<Carlin0> dextm80, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<Carlin0> dextm80, sudo mkdir /media/sdc1
<Carlin0> dextm80, sudo mkdir /media/sdc2
<dextm80> Carlin0, fatto
<Carlin0> ok dextm80 sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<dextm80> Carlin0, ok si è aperto fstab
<Carlin0> e incolli al fondo de file le 3 righe che trovi in questo paste http://sprunge.us/gcBJ
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> dextm80, sono montate ora le partizioni ?
<dextm80> no
<dextm80> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> ok allora dai sudo mount -a
<Carlin0> se le monta tutte siamo stati bravi
<Carlin0> se no abbiamo sbagliato qualcosa
<dextm80> tutte montate, come disse....
<Carlin0> ok sei a posto :o)
<dextm80> grazie mille, ti ho seguito fino a quando abbiamo creato le tre directory
<Carlin0> ti spiego in chat se vuoi
<dextm80> si grazie
<giorgio> buonasera, è da qualche giorno che quando avvio il PC appare un messaggio chee dice: FILE SYSTEM RADICE HA SOLO 100 MB DI SPAZIO. Cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> giorgio, apri un terminale e  scrivi df -h
<Carlin0> giorgio, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065483/
<Carlin0> giorgio, che uubntu usi ?
<Carlin0> giorgio, che ubuntu usi ?
<giorgio> 16.04 lts
<Carlin0> giorgio, scrivi nel terminale
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> rimuove qualcosa ?
<giorgio> si. sta rimuovendo file linux-headers ecc,
<Carlin0> lascialo fare giorgio dimmi quando ha finito
<ryuujin> \o`
<giorgio> Carlin0 ha finito. ha rimosso un bel numero di file
<Carlin0> giorgio, ora dai sudo apt clean
<Carlin0> e dopo giorgio dai di nuovo df -h
<giorgio> ok fatto. senza messaggi
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065540/
<Carlin0> abbiamo liberato 3 gb per un po sei a posto
<chicco> buona sera. sto usando kdenline per i video, come faccio con ubunto poi a condividerli su Facebook o youtube? Grazie mille se qualcuno può aiutarmi.
<Carlin0> abbiamo liberato 3 gb per un po sei a posto
<Carlin0> giorgio, o ogni tanto dai questi 2 comandi oppure installi bleachbit
<Carlin0> e lo avvii da root con la spunta su autoremove e clean
<giorgio> ok grazie. scusa se ne approfitto ma ho su /sda5 una versione di ubuntu che vorrei togliere perchè doppia. Come faccio?
<Carlin0> giorgio, prima di cancellare dovrei sapere 2 cose
<Carlin0> giorgio, hai uefi ?
<giorgio> non credo. come lo scopro?
<[Enrico]> chicco: puoi fare l'upload dai rispettivi siti web
<Carlin0> giorgio, nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo
<chicco> scusa Enrico cosa intendi?
<Carlin0> giorgio, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<[Enrico]> chicco: vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<chicco> ok
<Carlin0> giorgio, incollami qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrOmKKVwDCv
<Carlin0> ok non hai uefi , ora altra cosa giorgio quale dei 2 sistemi è in alto nel grub ovvero , quale hai installato dopo ?
<giorgio> si è quello che sto usando, il primo in alto
<Carlin0> quindi questo è l'ultimo che hai installato
<giorgio> si
<Carlin0> allora è semplice giorgio installi gparted e con quello cancelli la partizione sda5 e dopo fatto scrivi nel terminale sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> per eliminare la voce nel grub
<Carlin0> Ops so caduto fino a dove hai letto giorgio ?
<giorgio> ho fatto terminale sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> hai eliminato la partizione prima ?
<giorgio> si. questo è il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065602/
<Carlin0> ce ancora ubuntu su sda5
<Carlin0> giorgio, nel terminale scrivi dpkg -l | grep gparted
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1l0oYGNEI5
<Carlin0> giorgio, apri gparted
<Carlin0> e cancella la partizione sda5
<Carlin0> ci clicchi sopra vai su cancella o elimina e poi dai applica cliccando la spunta verde in alto
<giorgio> ok mi da uno spazio non allocato
<Carlin0> ok giorgio ridai sudo update-grub
<giorgio> devo prima chiudere gparted?
<Carlin0> si ...
<giorgio> se cerco di uscire di dice "una operazione attualmente in sospeso
<Carlin0> e allora dai applica
<Carlin0> ce una icona con la spunta verde
<Carlin0> oppure cerchi la voce nei menù
<giorgio> ok update grub
<giorgio> fatto
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<Carlin0> così siamo sicuri
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26065602/
<Carlin0> giorgio, non dai applica operazione , ce ancora ubuntu
<giorgio> eppure l'ho fatto in applica di gparted
<Carlin0> beh sai come devi fare ... ora devo andare mi spiace
<Carlin0> :)
<giorgio> io ora con gparted non vedo sda5 ma uno spazio non allocato
<am4> Sera ragazzi, posso sottoporvi una questione?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | am4
<ubot-it> am4: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<am4> sorry, prima volta che uso la vostra chat... Dunque mi chiedevo semplicemente come si comportassero gli am4 con Linux e in questo caso con Ubuntu in generale, devo fare un build per un collega che usa prettamente solo Ubuntu. Ricordo all'inizio ci fossero un paio di problemi con il kernel, volevo solo sapere se fossero stati risolti
<Carlin0> cosa sarebbero gli am4 ?
<am4> Socket processori nuovi AMD, nome più specifico Processori Ryzen
<Carlin0> e perchè non dovrebbero andare ?
<am4> Perchè ho letto articoli di problemi all'uscita(sopratutto di boot) dato che non ho trovato altri articoli successivi volevo sapere se la questione fosse nota o se fosse stata risolta
<Carlin0> io so di molta gente che li usa con soddisfazione
<Carlin0> ryzen 5 sopratutto , col 7 non conosco nessuno
<am4> perfetto, grazie mille! si opterò per una build con ryzen 5 :) buona serata e grazie ancora del supporto
<david_> buonasera, sono un paio di giorni che allavvio ubuntu mi da un errore da segnalare. Uno in lato a sinistra cliccando parte ed un altro al centro che mi chiede la password
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-29
<janparac> Ciao a tutti. Problemi con la creazione di supporto usb live di ubuntu 16.04 creato da un altro OS ubuntu 16.04
<janparac> su alcune chiavette riesco a crearlo con il comando dd
<janparac> mentre su altre riesco solo passando dall'applicazione Startup Disk Creator
<janparac> qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perche'? cosa accade di diverso nei due metodi da renderli non equivalenti?
<Mr_Pan> janparac, la iso che utilizzi con dd e´  stata controllata (md5)  ?
<Mr_Pan> janparac, Startup Disk Creator non ricordo se prende una iso esistente o scarica al "volo" da internet
<Mr_Pan> il problema potrebbe essere li ... la iso che usi con dd potrebbe essere corrotta
<Carlin0> io con dd ho sempre risolto
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si ma s ela iso di partenza non va ..
<Carlin0> la chiavetta la crei cmq poi magari non va :P
<Mr_Pan> ah beh si :D
<davyde> buongiorno signori!
<davyde> su ubuntu 17.10 non riesco a condividere le cartelle tramite samba, ho installato samba ovviamente
<davyde> clicco con il tasto destro sulla cartella da condividere (un hard disk esterno in questo caso) condividi -> permettere di leggere e scrivere e non mi fa selezionare Anonimo
<davyde> quindi dal cellulare non riesco a entrare ne come anonimo ne con le credenziali del pc
<ciccio1989> Salve
<ciccio1989> Ho problemi relativi alla ricezione del wifi
<ciccio1989> sono sicuro sia un problema di driver siccome sulla partizione windows tutto funziona correttamente
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ciccio1989> Sto usando ubuntu 17.04, quando provo a connettermi il pc non trova nemmeno una wifi.
<ciccio1989> Ora sono connesso con ethernet
<ciccio1989> il comando ifconfig mi da questo output:
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, che sk wifi monta il tuo pc ?
<ciccio1989> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPKE7N639CY
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, li no nsi vede
<ciccio1989> Non so allora
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, aori terminale e scrivi    sudo lshw -C network     incolla il risultato su paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> incola qua il link di paste
<ciccio1989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26071666/
<[Enrico]> ciccio1989: purtroppo quella scheda wireless non è ufficialmente supportata. Il mio consiglio è (se possibile) spendere 30 euro e sostiturila con una intel
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], si non esiste nulla come doocumentazione ...
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: esiste un driver su github e nient'altro
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], si che "funzionicchia" ...
<Mr_Pan> la prima scheda wwifi mediatek che mi capita
<[Enrico]> che è una versione modificata di un driver della mediatek... sarà una schifezza, nessuno lo ha portato upstream
<Mr_Pan> appunto un motivo ci sara´
<ciccio1989> La cosa strana è che fino a ieri ha funzionato correttamente
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, hai letto i ns comemnti prima di uscire / cadere ?
<ciccio1989> su ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> [13:29:04] <[Enrico]> ciccio1989: purtroppo quella scheda wireless non è ufficialmente supportata. Il mio consiglio è (se possibile) spendere 30 euro e sostiturila con una intel
<ciccio1989> si grazie
<Mr_Pan> [13:31:12] <[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: esiste un driver su github e nient'altro
<Mr_Pan> [13:31:37] <Mr_Pan> [Enrico], si che "funzionicchia" ...
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, ok
<ciccio1989> Altri suggerimenti?
<Carlin0> ciccio1989, una usb da 10 euri
<ciccio1989> All'inizio appena installata ubuntu 17.04 mi dava lo stesso problema. Seguendo degli step su un forum sono riuscito a rifarlo funzionare. Ma ora magicamente di nuovo los tesso problema
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, ogni volta che ci sono aggiornamenti di kernel... dovevi salvarti la guida ...
<Carlin0> la 17.04 era un mare di bug per quanto riguarda le connessioni
<ciccio1989> Di grande aiuto ragazzi....
<[Enrico]> ciccio1989: eh mica possiamo scrivertelo noi il driver
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, io cambierei sk wifi ... decisamente ... intel e passa ogni problema
<[Enrico]> ciccio1989: ti posso tranquillamente linkare una guida che ti fa funzionare la wireless per qualche giorno, poi al primo aggiornamento si rompe e devi rifare da capo... e non è nemmeno una cosa ufficiale.... la vuoi?
<Mr_Pan> del resto se il driver non esiste .. non esiste ...
<ciccio1989> ok enrico va bene lo stesso grazie
<[Enrico]> ciccio1989: poi ehi, si è una seccatura lo capisco bene. Non tutte le ditte produttrici di hardware sono linux-friendly. Mediatek sicuramente non è tra queste
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, appena puoi Intel
<ciccio1989> Grazie mille! Per ora la guida mi farebbe super comodo
<Carlin0> ciccio1989, ma con una chiavetta usb da 10 euri risolvi poi vedi tu
<[Enrico]> ciccio1989: assolutamente al di fuori del supporto di questo canale, non chiedere aiuto qui se hai problemi con questo (sono regole del canale, qui si supporta solo roba ufficiale): https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E buona fortuna
<ciccio1989> Gentilissimi
<Mr_Pan> ciccio1989, se hai Secure Boot attivo nel bios questa soluzione non funzionera ... buona fortuna
<Ardu> vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu posso installare su un vecchio hp compaq con processore celron 512mb
<gigirock> Ardu, mmmmh direi a poche ormai, serve almeno un Gb di Ram
<Carlin0> Ardu, poi celeron quale ? ce ne sono parecchi
<Carlin0> Ardu, problemi di connessione ?
<installproblem> vorrei affiancare ubuntu ad un'altra distro ma non me lo fa fare, come risolvo il problema?
<steuv76> ho da poco installato ubuntu 17.04 ed ho problemi con il mouse su firefox, non riesco ad aprire i menu a tendina, il tasto destro non funziona e lo scroll a scatti, utilizzo un comunissimo mouse trust senza fili
<David77> steuv76 solamente con firefox oppure non ti funziona su tutto ubuntu 17.04 (che non è LongTimeSupport)?
<steuv76> solo con firefox
<steuv76> spiega long time support per favore
<David77> steuv76 https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<steuv76> quindi dovrei provare il 17.10 eppoi uscirà una nuova versione se ho capito
<steuv76> ma potrebbe essere che ho ancora installato xp sul pc a dare problemi?
<David77> steuv76 le LTS sono attualmente la 16.04 e la 14.04 e hanno 5 anni di supporto. le altre lo vedi dai link. le non LTS hanno novità, ma se vuoi avere stabilità meglio le LTS. anche la 17.10 non è LTS
<David77> le non LTS hanno 9 mesi di supporto
<steuv76> ok grazie per i consigli, sonoun po' ignorante, proverò una di quelle
<David77> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download - Le versioni non LTS sono supportate per nove mesi e garantiscono tutte le novità più recenti. Le versioni LTS (long-term support) offrono invece aggiornamenti per  cinque anni: l'ideale per chi ha bisogno di maggiore stabilità.
<steuv76> io
<steuv76> mia
<enlightenment> salve raga non riesco ad accedere dopo aver installato ubuntu minimale
<Carlin0> enlightenment, cosa intendi ?
<enlightenment> dal login mi da errore "avvio della sessione non riuscita"
<enlightenment> grazie
<Carlin0> e che ubuntu hai installato e  che de ?
<enlightenment> ho installato lightdm e enlightenment su ubuntu minimal 16
<Carlin0> evidente che manca qualcosa ,ma non saprei cosa
<enlightenment> ho provato a reinstallare, a settare lo start ma niente
<enlightenment> riformatto e riprovo? quale ubuntu minimale mi consigli? c'è anche il 14
<Carlin0> non ha senso formattare devi solo capire che pacchetto ti manca
<Carlin0> ma al login grafico ci arrivi ?
<enlightenment> sisi
<enlightenment> lightdm
<Carlin0> quindi anche xorg ce
<enlightenment> si installato
<enlightenment> pero se faccio il comando  wmctrl -m non trova niente
<Carlin0> xinit ?
<enlightenment> ho fatto install xorg xinit
<Carlin0> hai installato anche e17-data ?
<enlightenment> no
<Carlin0> prova non saprei ...
<enlightenment> ok grazie
<Carlin0> cioè non ho mai installato ubuntu da minimale quindi non ho idea
<Carlin0> ma cmq a naso direi che manca qualcosa
<enlightenment> fatto ma mi dice 0 aggiunti
<Carlin0> quindi c'era già
<enlightenment> non so perchè ho scelto minimale, mi pensavo che andava meglio dato che uso altro windows manager
<TripSitMe59445> Quanto spazio occupa Ubuntu?
<David77> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> TripSitMe59445, dipende da quanta roba ci installi ma può stare anche in 15 gb
<David77> TripSitMe59445 dipende da cosa installi
<maurotramonti07> Sera
<robyWB> CIao, vorrei installare un vecchio lettore di smart card Infinity USB Phoenix, per non comprarne uno nuovo. Vorrei provare se funziona con la lettura della CNS. Come si puòare?
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<robyWB> OK, grazie
<jk^> ciao
<jk^> ho provato a far partire la penna live fatta con unetbootin, tralasciando che mi hanno detto che unetbootin è buggato
<jk^> cmq siccome questo pc non ha PAE
<jk^> mi diceva che se avessi provato a fare quella procedura del fakePAE si andava incontro a dei rischi
<jk^> di che tipo?
<jk^> va sotto sforzo il processore?
<David77> jk^ https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb/Unetbootin - non so che rischi: dove lo hai letto?
<jk^> quando parte la penna avviabile
<jk^> ora non ricordo bene la schermata aspè
<Carlin0> !forcepae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'forcepae'
<Carlin0> !force-pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'force-pae'
<jk^> cmq s'accorge che questo non ha PAE e mi dice che se provo a far partire la live si va incontro a dei rischi
<jk^> che credo siano gli stessi che se lo installo oltre che solo provarlo
<jk^> !fakepae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakepae'
<jk^> !fake-pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fake-pae'
<jk^> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<David77> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<jk^> sì l'ho anche stampata
<jk^> così se formatto e non posso più collegarmi a internet la leggo da là
<Carlin0> ma da live leggi
<Carlin0> cmq mai sentito parlare di rischi
<jk^> sì
<jk^> aspè
<jk^> mi pare dopo aver fatto "try"
<jk^> cmq vabbè
<Carlin0> poi cosa vuoi rischiare un pc simile è già stravecchio
<jk^> io mò devo masterizzà su disco
<jk^> rischio che rimango a piedi
<jk^> non ne ho altri di riserva
<Carlin0> ma non rischi per il pae ma perchè ha minimo 10 anni il pc
<Carlin0> se non di più
<David77> io ho installo su un netobook di eoni fa e nessun problema di alert e certamente non aveva il pae. ma ora non ricordo l'ho fatto anni fa
<jk^> che c'ha qualche anno posso rischià che va lento e non è performante
<jk^> io sto dicendo che quel messaggio me lo dava la live di ubuntu
<jk^> non me lo sono inventato mica io
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> infatti sono inerente
<David77> non è che è una non LTS?
<Carlin0> e allora non installarlo jk^ se hai paura
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/MXbfwR
<jk^> Carlin0, non ho detto che ho paura :\ riferivo solo l'avviso che mi restituiva :\
<Carlin0> jk^, sei pregato di non postare link che non siano roba ufficiale ubuntu
<jk^> mmmh :\ stavo mostrando l'immagine di avvio della penna :-o
<Carlin0> jk^, alla fine se vuoi installi se hai paura no , non credo ci siaaltor da dire
<Carlin0> jk^, inoltre insisti a usare unetbootin nonostante ti sia stato detto chiaramente che è buggato
<jk^> no, è che l'altro mi dava errore
<jk^> cmq ripeto non ho detto che ho paura, semplicemente mi diceva che si andava incontro a dei rischi e volevo capire quali erano questi rischi
<jk^> :\
<Carlin0> l'altro quale ?
<jk^> non mi ricordo il nome
<jk^> forse rusuf
<jk^> cmq forse ho trovato il messaggio googlando
<jk^> WARNING:PAE disable. use parameter "forcepae" to enable at your own risk!
<jk^> this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<jk^> unable to boot- please use a karnel appropriate for your CPU. :muro:
<jk^> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4755075
<Carlin0> rufus si usa per windows
<Mr_Pan> !chat «
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat \xc2\xab'
<jk^> sì l'ho preparata sotto win la penna
<Carlin0> e preparala da ubuntu con creatore dischi di avvio o dd
<jk^> non ne ho possibilità al momento
<Carlin0> allora da win usa rufus
<Guest24679> buonasera, ho un problema con Ubuntu perchè mi compare un messaggio di errore con il logo del divieto di accesso in alto a sinistra
<Guest24679> il messaggio di errore p
<Guest24679> è Brokencount>0
<Guest24679> di solito questo significa che i pacchetti i
<Guest24679> installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte
<Alberto> buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-30
<Dallas80> buongiorno. ho una versione di ubuntu del 2009. oggi ho riacceso il pc e volevo aggiornarla. come posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> Dallas80, ti conviene reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> Dallas80, impossibile aggiornare da una versione cosi datata
<Carlin0> Dallas80, che versione hai esattamente ?
<Dallas80> allora lo reinstallo, ma dite che il vecchio hardware sosterrà la nuova versione?
<Mr_Pan> Dallas80, dipende da che hw hai  ?  processore ram disco
<Dallas80> la versione non me la ricordo perchè non l'ho sotto mano
<Mr_Pan> dacci queste info
<Dallas80> è del 2009.... so solo questo ehehe
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, 9.4/9.10 ... comunque troppo vecchie
<Carlin0> eh torna in chat da quel pc che estrapoliamo le informazioni
<Carlin0> la 9.04 jaunty era una vera bomba
<Dallas80> stasera! ora sono su un altro pc
<Mr_Pan> Dallas80, ok a stasera
<Dallas80> cmq acceso dal 2009, ubunto è ancora velocissimo
<Carlin0> ovvio Dallas80 il sistema è sempre quello di allora
<Dallas80> allora ci si ribecca stasera. per reinstallarlo devo scaricare dal sito?
<Mr_Pan> Dallas80, si
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> entra vediamo quale versione è + appropriata e poi la scarichi
<Carlin0> al massimo andrai su xubuntu o lubuntu
<Dallas80> ok
<Dallas80> e per installare l'iso?
<Mr_Pan> Dallas80, devi creaare na usb o un cd di avvio
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> Dallas80, dvd o chiavetta usb se il pc supporta il boot
<Dallas80> grazie mille,. buona srerata
<pinguino81> uso ubuntu 17.10 volevo sapete se la scheda video gt 545 da 3 gb e compatibile con il sitema
<ryuujin> pinguino81: Nvidia... dovrebbe esserlo, ci sono anche i driver proprietari che puoi installare
<pinguino81> dove posso trovare i driver
<Guest98692> buonasera. vi chiedo aiuto, devo comprare a breve un portatile senza windows ed istallarci ubuntu, ma ho letto che non tutti i portatili sono compatibili
<pinguino81> ???
<Nobun> pinguino81: non ne sono sicuro, ma credo potresti trovarli su Ubuntu Software Center
<Guest98692> io prenderei un hp 1WY08EA 250 G6 oppure un lenovo 80TL000NIX Essential V110-ISK (15), vano bene ?
<Guest98692> mi pare che le liste non sono aggiornate...
<Nobun> Guest98692: il problema di prendere un portatile è quello che la certezza assoluta è difficile averla... io ho avuto abbastanza fortuna
<ryuujin> !restricted | pinguino81
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'restricted'
<Nobun> prima di tutto vai a guardare che specifiche hanno quei portatili, Guest98692
<Guest98692> cioé ? devo vedere se hanno periferiche suportate da ubuntu ?
<Guest98692> perché come requisiti ci siamo...
<Nobun> periferiche, scheda video (+ acceleratore integrato), processore... se non erro sono questi i nodi più problematici
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest98692
<ubot-it> Guest98692: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nobun> chiedo venia anch'io Carlin0 ...
<Luca1974208> buona sera, ho installato ubuntu 17.10 ma non riesco ad aprire Gestore pacchetti, mi chiede la pass, ma dopo che l'ho inserita non succede nulla
<Carlin0> Luca1974208, devi disabilitare wayland , segui queste semplici istruzioni https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<Luca1974208> ok provo, grazie mille
<Guest98692> io non capisco cosa mi dite, almeno capire dove cercare aiuto ! grazie
<Carlin0> Guest98692, la tua richiesta non è di supporto a ubuntu , dovresti spostarti in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest98692
<ubot-it> Guest98692: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mauesp> Salve, ho installato LUBUNTU 17.10 su un portatile che utilizza il controller grafico VIA CN896 VN896 P4M900 ma la risoluzione del monitor è fissa a 648x480 .
<mauesp> cosa posso fare per cambiarla ? Grazie
<Luca1974208> Ho provato ad disabilitare wayland su Ubuntu 17.10 utilizzando terminale, per poter utilizzare Gestore Pachetti
<Luca1974208> Ho provato ad disabilitare wayland su Ubuntu 17.10 utilizzando terminale, per poter utilizzare Gestore Pachetti ma non riesco a salvare le modifiche, mi da un messaggio di errore
<Mr_Pan> LucaLumetti, quale messaggio  ?
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, la vedo difficile ,,, qua una guida dal sito ma non e' piu aggiornata da parecchio e non so dirti se funyiona ancora
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Via
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, qua https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Via/OpenChrome
<mauesp> grazie Mr_Pan già vista ma non serve a niente, mi dice che il gestore OpenChrome è già installato
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, non trovo altro ..
<Mr_Pan> soprattutto aggiornato ...
<mauesp> :-(
<Mr_Pan> i chip VIA sono veramente obsoleti ..
<mauesp> ho visto, sono 2 giorni che vago per wiki, forum e anche lubuntu.net grazie lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, che versione ubuntu hai  ?
<mauesp> 17.10
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, haii provato con xrandr
<mauesp> no, cos'è
<mauesp> ?
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, ma da gestione schermo non ti fa cambiare risoluzione ?!
<mauesp> no mi da solo 640x480 o auto e auto è uguale
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm la getione VIa sempre stata problematica
<Carlin0> mauesp, se scrivi xrandr nel terminale cosa esce ?
<Carlin0> metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> mauesp, dai xrandr e incolla il risulta come detto da Carlino
<Mr_Pan> poi dai una letta qua https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4137134   e vedi se trovi qualche spunto
<Carlin0> eh Mr_Pan topic vecchiotto
<Mr_Pan> non ce ne sono altri..
<mauesp> non riesco ad usare paste ma mi dà sempre tutto 640x480
<Carlin0> mauesp, quindi non puoi usare altre risoluzioni
<mauesp> sembrerebbe ma con windows usavo risoluzioni ben maggiori
<Carlin0> mauesp, con quella scheda vide forse ti conveniva installare la 14.04 che ancora la supportava un pochetto
<Carlin0> mauesp, che windows ?
<mauesp> XP
<Carlin0> bravo xp è del 2000
<mauesp> quando ho fatto l'installazione lite andava tutto bene perchè la risoluzione era ancora governata da win
<Carlin0> mauesp, è una scheda vide vecchia e mal supportata da linux purtroppo
<mauesp> purtroppo penso di si ma non mi arrendo, domani provo ancora
<mauesp> grazie a tutti, vado a cena
<Carlin0> per questo ti dissi , era meglio la 14.04
<Carlin0> è un sistema di 3 anni fa
<Mortimer> salve a tutti sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul mio nuovo xps 9560 ma purtroppo mi si blocca al logo senza permettermi di continuare
<Carlin0> Mortimer, che supporto di installazione usi ?
<Mortimer> usb
<Carlin0> e con cosa l'hai preparata ?
<Mortimer> rufus
<Carlin0> ok allora prova a controllare il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | Mortimer
<ubot-it> Mortimer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mortimer> premendo f2 mi escono una serie di errori ed info
<Mortimer> bug: soft lockup - CPU°0 stuck
<Mortimer> info: rcu_sched detected expedited stalls on CPU/task
<Mortimer> se disabilito il safeboot e provo ad avviare l'installazione si blocca comunque ma se la provo mi ritrovo il desktop avvio l'installazione e non mi trova nessun hd
<Mortimer> md5sum corretto
<Mortimer> vabbe ci riprovo domani grazie cmq buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-01
<davide-roma> buona sera a tutti
<davide-roma> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Serbio> Salve a tutti.
<Mr_Pan> ciao Serbio
<Serbio> ho un problema nell installazione di ubuntu 17.10 qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Serbio> al momento ho sul pc ubuntu 13.10 e volevo installare l ultima versione
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, d aquella versione ti conviene reinstalalre da zero ...
<Carlin0> Serbio, visto che installi così raramente forse è maglio una lts come la 16.04
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, dicici ch etipo di hw hai (ram processore disco) per capire cosa farti instalalre
<Serbio> sistema 64bit 4gb di ram e processore amd e1-2500apu 1,40ghz
<Serbio> cosa consigliate?
<Serbio> disco fisso solido 120gb
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<Serbio> queste caratteristiche sono di un pc su quale attualmente ho solo windows 10 e va abb lento
<Carlin0> Serbio, e la scheda video ?
<Mr_Pan> lubuntu / xubuntu
<gigirock> Serbio, unity o gnome3 sono un po' al limite per il tuo processore , lubuntu , xubuntu e se vuoi provare c'e' anche budgie
<Serbio> riuscirei ad avere un pc leggermente piu veloce?
<Serbio> amd radeon hd 8240
<Serbio> è un pc che uso in ufficio per mail, scrivere qualche foglio word o di calcolo e poche altre attività
<gigirock> Serbio, si beh sara' + agile rispetto a win10 , ma guarda che office ms non c'e'
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, devi usare Libreoffice poi ..
<Serbio> uso open office al momento
<gigirock> ottimo
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, ah ok allora sei a posto
<Carlin0> Serbio, se non vai sul web con lubuntu dovrebbe anche essere decente
<Serbio> cosa intendi per andare sul web?
<Carlin0> ma come apri un sito la cpu è scarsina
<Serbio> esempio per aprire un sito abb pesante come corriere,it  ci impiega un 3/4 secondi per visualizzare tutto
<Serbio> avrei prestazioni inferiori con lubuntu?
<Carlin0> il sito mica cambia eh , resta pesante lo stesso
<Serbio> lo so però caso mai il sistema operativo piu fluido mi aiuta
<Serbio> adesso sto scrivendo da questo pc con solo win 10...devo ovviamente prima partizionare se voglio mantenere entrambi i sistemi e sceglierli in dual boot?
<gigirock> Serbio, esatto
<Serbio> suggerite qualche programma per l operazione?
<gigirock> Serbio, segui le guide
<gigirock> !dual-boot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dual-boot'
<Serbio> sul sito ci sono due versioni 17.10 o 16.04 lts
<Serbio> quale fa al caso mio?
<Carlin0> 16.04 è meglio
<Serbio> ok scaricata
<Serbio> ora le guide per lubuntu dove le trovo? scusate le domande
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<Carlin0> prima cosa ridimensiona la partizione
<Carlin0> poi masterizzi dvd o usi usb per installare ?
<Serbio> preferisco penna
<Serbio> come dimensioni avendo 120gb cosa consigliate per mantenere entrambi i sistemi ma usare al 90% lubuntu?
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<Carlin0> poi masterizzi dvd o usi usb per installare ?
<Serbio> penna usb
<Carlin0> allora usa rufus su win per prepararla
<Carlin0> e poi segui la guida per l'installazione
<Carlin0> !installazione | Serbio
<ubot-it> Serbio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Serbio> ok come  chiesto prima cosa consigliate come grandezza delle partizioni?
<Carlin0> ti ho postato la guida per il ridimensionamento Serbio , usa il massimo delo spazio che ti concede win
<Serbio> grazie
<Serbio> su lubuntu avrò bisogno di un antivirus?
<gigirock> Serbio, di solito no ma se vuoi scansionare c'e' .....
<Serbio> ok, ora ho installato rufus e a minuti eseguo il ridimensionamento vi romperò per qualche altro minuto :P
<errobi> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu
<ryuujin> !dettagli | errobi
<ubot-it> errobi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<errobi> qui mi potete aiutare?
<ryuujin> errobi: spiega il tuo problema
<errobi> ok ubuntu 16.04...mi esce nella barra in alto il segnale di divieto
<errobi> errore nell'aprire la cache...
<errobi> di solito questo significa che...
<errobi> i pacchetti installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte
<Serbio> ragazzi ho scaricato lubuntu e urus, ora individuata la penna usb da utilizzare mi chiede il file iso da utilizzare....
<errobi> qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?
<errobi> niente?
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> errobi, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> errobi, riposrta il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | errobi
<ubot-it> errobi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Serbio> su urus devo creare un disco avviabile con iso?
<errobi> ok l'ho fatto ed ora?
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, si esatto e si chiama Rufus
<Mr_Pan> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Carlin0> errobi, leggi cosa ti ho scritto
<Mr_Pan> 1winusb
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> Serbio, vedi la guida sopra
<errobi> scusa uboit ho fatto quello che mi dicevi ed ora che succede
<Carlin0> errobi, devi darmi il link
<Carlin0> !paste | errobi
<ubot-it> errobi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<errobi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26088170/
<Carlin0> errobi, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<errobi> 16.04
<Carlin0> errobi, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> e dopo riprova sudo apt update
<errobi> e partita una serie di scaricamenti
<Carlin0> errobi, già aggiungere ppa è sbagliato di per se , ma se metti i repo di un altra relelase ...
<Carlin0> errobi, rimetti in paste
<errobi> è uscito 34 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati
<Carlin0> ok dai sudo apt -y upgrade
<errobi> fatto e sta scaricando
<Carlin0> errobi, evita di aggiungere sorgenti software non ufficiali e anche di seguire guide prese a casaccio nel web
<errobi> si devo aver fatto casini
<Carlin0> cmq se scarica ora dovresti essere a  posto
<Mr_Pan> decisamente
<Carlin0> sperando che i ppa che avevi messo non abbiano fatto troppi danni
<errobi> e se avessi fatto troppi danni?
<errobi> da cosa lo capisco?
<Carlin0> se non da errori alla fine
<Carlin0> dopo aggiornato
<errobi> ok speriamo bene
<errobi> ora il simbolo è sparito ma devo spegnere e riaccendere?
<Carlin0> ma ha finito di lavorare il terminale ?
<errobi> si elaborazione dei trigger e poi si è fermato
<Carlin0> senza errori ?
<errobi> si non da errori
<Carlin0> ok allora sei a posto
<Carlin0> se vuoi puoi dare sudo apt clean
<Carlin0> e sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> per pulire un po il sistema
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<errobi> ok grazie gentilissimo
<errobi> per l'aiuto buona giornata a tutti
<Serbio> ho appena creato la pennetta usb, adesso devo riavviare il pc e decidere il boot sulla penna?
<Serbio> grazie mille a tutti ci provo :D
<Serbio> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato lubuntu 16.04 ma non mi da le connessioni wi fi ed il sistema non e' completamente in Italian
<Carlin0> Serbio, collega via cavo e vieni qui
<Serbio> OK arrive
<Serbio> eccomi da lubuntu via cavo
<Carlin0> Serbio, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Serbio> i problemi subito riscontrati sono: non funziona il touchopad, il sistema non è tutto in italiano e non riconosce wi fi
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<gigirock> Serbio, non tutte le ciambelle escono  con il buco
<Carlin0> Serbio, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Serbio> ok
<Serbio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26088991/
<Serbio> aggiungere ram potrebbe aiutare il pc a funzionare piu velocemente?
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> serbio è la cpu ad essere scarsa
<Serbio> però con il disco solido ho recuperato molto in velocità di scrittura e trasferimento file
<gigirock> Serbio, ma hai 4gb ram ? direi che bastano
<Carlin0> Serbio, dopo finito di installare questo riavvia e il wifi dovrebbe andare
<Serbio> mi chiede configure secure boot
<Serbio> disable uefi secure boot?
<Carlin0> Serbio, devi disabilitarlo il secure boot
<Serbio> ok fatto
<Serbio> avanzamento 99% nel terminale
<Serbio> finito
<Serbio> ora?
<Carlin0> [13:53:50] <Carlin0> Serbio, dopo finito di installare questo riavvia e il wifi dovrebbe andare
<Serbio> sembra esser passato tutto in italiano
<Serbio> ok provo e ritorno
<Serbio> Salve, ho riavviato ma ne il touchpad funziona e sul lato destro vicino l orologio non mi da nessuna connessione wi fi
<Carlin0> Serbio, riavvia entra nel bios disabilita il secure boot dopo di che dai questi due comandi
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Serbio> ok provo siete grandi
<Serbio> il pc già vola rispetto a win 10
<Serbio> Ho disattivato il secure boot e sto lanciando questi comandi...
<Carlin0> prima il purge e poi install
<Serbio> certo ;)
<Serbio> mi richiede di disattivare
<Serbio> ok finito
<Serbio> riavvio?
<Carlin0> si dovrebbe andare il wifi , sul touchpad non so aiutarti aspetta qualcun altro
<Serbio> ho appena riavviato ed il wireless è finalmente partito grazie mille
<Serbio> adesso vorrei riuscire a risolvere il touchpad
<Carlin0> sul touchpad non so aspetta qualcuno che ne sa + di me
<Carlin0> :o)
<Serbio> oook ma posso installare chrome su lubuntu?
<[Enrico]> Serbio: se chrome è supportato su Ubuntu funziona anche su Lubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | Serbio
<ubot-it> Serbio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Serbio, chrome non è nei repo ufficiali se vuoi se ne parla in chat
<zereno_> aiuto la usb mi apre prompt comandi dos
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> zereno_, il dos e' il disk operating system
<paolo81> ho comperato cuffie bluetoot ma non sento audio uso ubuntu
<Klevisrunaj> Ciao io ho un problema quando accendo il mio raspberry con sistema operativo Ubuntu mate da una pagina nere come su terminale e ho fatto il login e poi cosa devo fare?
<Lodu> Installazione Kubuntu (versione 14 se non erro), sistema UEFI, Partizione GPT con win 10: installo con modalità non Legacy e Secure Boot attivato. A questo punto, ho sia windows che kubuntu installato. però non riesco ad avviare nessuno dei due, o meglio partono gli strumenti di windows per riparazione. nulla da fare ho dovuto ripartire con un back
<Lodu> up di HP. Ora mi trovo con Kubuntu e Windows, ma parte solo windows in automatico, come posso procedere per ripristinare Grub al meglio, senza distruggere tutto?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-02
<marcog> qualcuno ha installato il dual boot con win 10
<marcog> ho seguito delle itruazioni presenti su vari forum
<marcog> ma non ho avuto successo
<Carlin0> marcog, spiega il problema
<Mr_Pan> marcog, spiega che problema ti da il dual boot
<Zara1999te> #ubuntu-it Ciao. Fino ad ora ho lavorato con Windows 10, e non con pochi problemi. Il problema sta nel fatto che il mio PC (un Asus E402s) ha una memoria di soli 16GB nel Hard Disk, e di questi 16 ben 13 vengono utilizzati per far funzionare il sistema operativo (è un computer molto economico). Comunque per vari motivi ho completamente eliminato il
<Zara1999te>  SO windows dal Hard Disk che ora è vuoto. Ora vorrei passare ad UBUNTU solo che ho un po di prolemi. Prima di tutto sono abbastanza alle prime armi e non ho mai installato un sistema operativo su un PC vuoto e non ho molta famigliarità con la bios. Inoltre ho già Ubuntu su CD, ma dato che come ho detto prima, il mio è un computer molto economico,
<Zara1999te> è sprovvisto di lettore dvd quindi mi chiedevo se per caso ci fossero problemi se si installasse il tutto tramite un lettore dvd esterno. Qualcuno pùo darmi una mano ?
<Carlin0> Zara1999te, se il bios permette di settar eil lettore esterno come periferica di boot problemi non ne hai
<Carlin0> !installazione | Zara1999te
<ubot-it> Zara1999te: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mr_Pan> Zara1999te, e' un netbook  ?
<luigi82> salve, ho installato ubuntu in notebook olivetti con scheda video sis i386 ma non la rileva, dopo posso trovare i driver?
<luigi82> versione ubuntu 17.04
<Mr_Pan> luigi82, purtroppo hai scheda video che e' mal supportata ... spetta che provo a cercare qualcosa
<Carlin0> luigi82, le sis non hanno driver per linux , erano supportate anni fa ora non più
<Mr_Pan> ecco ...
<Mr_Pan> luigi mi dispiace
<luigi82> Carlin0
<luigi82> non posso fare nulla :(
<Carlin0> luigi82, potresti provar econ qualche versione + vecchia tipo la 14.04
<luigi82> che differenza c'è tra la 14.04 e la 17.04?
<luigi82> il problema che riscontro e nel monitor esterno che non viene rilevato
<Carlin0> luigi82, la 14.04 offre ancora un minimo di supporto a quella scheda video
<Carlin0> xserver-xorg-video-sis
<luigi82> quale versione offre supporto alla scheda video sis^
<Carlin0> questo pacchetto che sulle successive versioni non c'è +
<Carlin0> la 14.04 luigi82
<luigi82> ok
<luigi82> grazie
<luigi82> provo
<maurotramonti07> ciao
<Carlin0> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis trusty
<ubot-it> 'trusty' is not a valid distribution: xenial, yakkety
<desperado> salve a tutti
<desperado> sono un neofita posso chiedere istruzioni per Xubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | desperado
<ubot-it> desperado: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<desperado> salve tutti mi serve aiuto per installare Xubuntu
<dexper> ho un vecchio mac mini del 2009 volevo installarci Xubuntu ma riscontro diversi problemi nel configurare la chiavetta usb per l'installazione
<Carlin0> dexper, con cosa prepari la chiavetta ?
<dexper> ho provato da teminale, devo convertire il file .iso in .dmg ma mi risponde help e non va avanti
<Carlin0> non devi convertire devi caricare la iso sulla chiavetta o masterizzare un dvd
<dexper> semplicemente copiarla?
<Carlin0> no
<dexper> cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> ci va un programma apposta ma su mac non saprei , hai un pc con windows ?
<dexper> no solo mac
<Carlin0> allora masterizza un dvd ma non come dati , come immagine
<dexper> il problema è che non lo fa con .iso bisogna convertirla in .dmg
<Carlin0> eh no devi masterizzare la iso
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Masterizzare_con_Mac_OS_X
<dexper> se lo volessi fare con una chiavetta usb?
<Carlin0> dexper, per caricare la iso su chiavetta con mac puoi usare etcher o mac linux usb loader
<dexper> il problema è che sul mac gira un system vecchio 10.6.8, queste applicazioni sono per 10.9 in su
<Carlin0> ma un dvd riesci a masterizzarlo credo
<dexper> spero... fino a qlc gg fa non funziava neppure il masterizzatore
<Carlin0> cmq altre alternative non ne hai , o devi trovare qualcuno che ti presti un pc per farlo
<dexper> se volessi fare la chiavetta con un mac più recente, poi sul più vecchio funzionerebbe l'installazione?
<afm1945> Mi s era bloccato Skype e l'ho disinstallato. ora non riesco più a reinstallarlo.
<edain1> hello
<doomed> c'è qualche programma per cercare i dns veloci su ubuntu?
<David77> i dns non sono specifici per ubuntu
<doomed> ci sono dns veloci non di google?
<doomed> ci saranno ma non li so quali sono i migliori
<Carlin0> !chat | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doomed> ok grazie
<rojo> buonasera
<rojo> c'è qualcuno
<rojo> heyyyyy
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | rojo
<ubot-it> rojo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rojo> qualcuno usa ubuntu su aspireone series ?
<Carlin0> rojo, se hai un problema spiegalo e se qualcuno sa risponde
<rojo> in pratica sto provando ad installare ubuntu sulla macchina, il problema è che richiede uno spazio di 8.6gb mentre mi dice che c'è ne sono solo 8.1
<Carlin0> e cmq anche 9 gb sarebbero pochini , rischi di inchiodare tutto con gli aggiornamenti , direi che per andare tranquilli ci va un minimo di 15/20
<rojo> in che senso ?
<rojo> provo ad installare lubuntu ?
<Carlin0> rojo, che processore ha quel pc ? e quanta ram ?
<rojo> pfff, conosci un aspireone series. devo ringraziare che ha la tastiera e il display :-D
<Carlin0> non conosco , cmq 9 gb sono pochi per ubuntu o derivate varie
<rojo> intel atom
<rojo> 2 gb di ram
<rojo> 8 gb di memoria flash
<rojo> sto scaricando lubuntu
<rojo> ok, andata
<rojo> buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-03
<Guest32131> Buongiorno a tutti
<Guest32131> Ciao Jimmy
<Jimmy58> Salve
<Guest32131> ho un problemino, posso chiedere a te?
<Jimmy58> Non saprei, sono entrato qui per un dubbio, quindi penso di essere la persona meno adatta per aiutarti, scusa :(
<Guest32131> ottimo stiamo nella stessa barca allora! ahah
<Jimmy58> haha sembrerebbe di si, quanto sei esperto di ubuntu tu?
<Guest32131> poco, mi limito ad essere un utente
<Jimmy58> Ragazzi avrei un dubbio da chiarire, vorrei installare ubuntu su tutto il disco, perche windows 10 non vuole piu partire e mi sono rotto di stare senza pc, se volessi installarlo su tutto il disco e poi volessi tornare ad installare windows lo posso fare senza nessun problema o dovrei fare qualche procedura particolare?
<Carlin0> Jimmy58, in fase di installazione ubuntu ti chiede se vuoi usare tutto il disco e ci pensa lui a cancellare win
<Jimmy58> quindi fa tutto lui e posso andare tranquillo, un'altra domanda, se in caso volessi reinstallare Windows lo potrei fare come si fa normalmente?
<Carlin0> !windows | Jimmy58
<ubot-it> Jimmy58: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest32131> Io invece appena mi parte ubuntu lo schermo mi si ruota di 90° e non so come risolvere..
<Guest32131> Ho provato anche ad installare un software per la gestione dello schermo ma  niennte
<Carlin0> Guest32131, che ubuntu usi ?
<Jimmy58> un'ultima cosa, durante l'installazione di ubuntu su tutto il disco sta l'opzione del criptagio della memoria, che vuol dire?
<Carlin0> Jimmy58, è una cosa che è meglio evitare a meno che tu non abbia segreti di stato
<Jimmy58> ah ok, quindi non selezione quella voce, era per chiedere, pero non vorrei che vedessero la mia collezione di foto di gattini
<Carlin0> la vede chi ha accesso al pc
<Guest32131> comunque uso l'ultima versione la distro 17
<Carlin0> Guest32131, 17.10 o 17.04 ?
<Guest32131> mi sa che è la 10
<Carlin0> Guest32131, hai installato da molto ?
<Guest32131> qualche settimana
<Guest32131> ma per via di questo problema uso solo windows
<Carlin0> e ha sempre fatto questo difetto ?
<Guest32131> no
<Guest32131> le altre distribuzioni andavano bene
<Carlin0> quindi prima andava ?
<Guest32131> sisi
<Carlin0> ok allora ti consiglio di provare la 16.04 che è molto + stabile
<Guest32131> d'accordo grazie
<Carlin0> provala da live prima di installare
<Jimmy58> io ho ubuntu 17.10 su una partizione di 40gb sul disco, voglio avere ubuntu su tutto il disco installo questa versione o la 16?
<Carlin0> Jimmy58, come ho appena detto la 16.04 è più stabile
<Carlin0> ed ha supporto fino al 2021
<Carlin0> mentre la 17.10 solo fino a luglio 2018
<Jimmy58> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1x9lExYxcm
<Carlin0> 16.04
<Jimmy58> la versione Xenial o Trusty o alla fine è indifferente?
<Carlin0> xenial
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è xenial
<Carlin0> la 14.04 trusty
<Carlin0> non sono la stessa cosa
<Jimmy58> giusto, ho letto male io, grazie mille
<Jimmy58> un'ultima domanda e poi la smetto, Steam funziona con la 16.04 a 64 bit?
<Carlin0> !info steam
<ubot-it> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<Carlin0> pare di si
<Jimmy58> grazie!
<Guest53681> CIAO IO USO UBUNTU 17.10 OGNI TANTO MI CRASH FIREFOX  E UBUNTU COME RISOLVO
<Guest53681> COME RISOLVO
<kondor> !minuscolo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minuscolo'
<Guest53681> uso ubuntu 17.10 mi crash firefox e unbutu come risolvo
<Guest53681> mi aiutate ce una fix
<davide_> saluti
<Raptus> salve..
<zAX1984> Salve. Sto installando proprio ora Xubuntu 16 sul mio PC. Lo sto installando da CD/DVD. Il problema sta nel fatto che l'installazione va continuamente in crash, precisamente dopo aver inserito tutti i dati decessari come la posizione il nome utente la password. C'è da tenere conto di alcune cose. Il pc su cui lo sto installando è primo di sistema o
<zAX1984> perativo e dato che si tratta di un pc molto economico esso è privo di lettore cd/dvd quindi ne sto usando uno esterno. Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi quale può essere il problema ?
<emanuele95> salve a tutti...ho flashato in maniera errata la mia pennetta usb volevo ripristinarla allo stato iniziale, come faccio?
<Damni> gparted
<emanuele95> come funziona?
<Damni> lo installi se non ce l'hai, lo fai partire, in alto a destra ci sono i tuoi dischi e usb
<Damni> seleziona la tua chiavetta e puoi formattarla come vuoi
<emanuele95> ok grazie
<Damni> np
<davide> ext
<falcoman> salve
<falcoman> mi aiutate a installare i driver nvidia
<falcoman> mi spiego li ho ionsallati mi div
<Carlin0> falcoman, che ubuntu usi ?
<falcoman> mi dice che sono in uso
<falcoman> ma non riesco a vedere
<falcoman> la scheda con blender
<Carlin0> !invio | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<falcoman> adesso vorrei capire se funziona o no
<falcoman> ok sorry
<Carlin0> falcoman, che ubuntu usi ?
<falcoman> ho appena installa il 17.10
<Carlin0> falcoman, per far funzionare i nvidia sulla 17.10 devi disabilitare wayland , segui queste semplici istruzioni https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<falcoman> provo grazie
<falcoman> non va devo disinstallre ed installare di nuovo
<Carlin0> falcoman, cosa ?
<falcoman> i driver
<Carlin0> li hai installati dai repo ?
<falcoman> da aggiornamento e software
<David77> ma hai disabilitato wayland come da istruzioni di Carlin0?
<Carlin0> falcoman,  quelli che ti ha proposto ?
<falcoman> si adesso
<falcoman> ops con quanti parlo
<David77> anche l'ultimo punto 'Riavviare il sistema operativo'
<falcoman> si gia fatto
<Carlin0> falcoman, hai installato quelli che ti ha proposto ?
<falcoman> si
<Carlin0> falcoman, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> falcoman, lsmod | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Carlin0> falcoman, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<falcoman> install dice che manca l'operativo dopo pastebinit
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> falcoman, incolla in pastebin l'errore
<falcoman> con calma non ci sta a capire molto
<Carlin0> partendo dal comando che hai dato
<Carlin0> copia / incolla
<falcoman> quando faccio install pastebinit mi dice che manca l'operativo
<David77> allora usa il sito http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> falcoman, incolla in pastebin l'errore partendo dal comando che hai dato
<falcoman> ok
<falcoman> ok fatto
<Carlin0> il link ...
<David77> il link?
<falcoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26105460/
<falcoman> scusate gli errori
<Carlin0> falcoman, se tu facessi copia / incolla dei miei comandi eviteresti di saltarne un pezzo
<Carlin0> falcoman, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Carlin0> falcoman, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<falcoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26105481/
<Carlin0> falcoman, lsmod | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<falcoman> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<Carlin0> falcoman, sicuro di aver dato il comando giusto ?
<falcoman> copia e incolla
<Carlin0> falcoman, hai uefi su quel pc ?
<falcoman> yes
<falcoman> e un omen hp
<Carlin0> falcoman, hai disattivato il secure boot ?
<falcoman> no
<falcoman> devo
<falcoman> ?
<Carlin0> allora disattiva il secure boot e  dopo prima rimuovi i driver e poi li reinstalli
<falcoman> ok provo
<falcoman> ci vediamo fra un po
<falcoman_> niente da fare
<falcoman_> Carlin0 niente da fare
<Carlin0> falcoman, lsmod | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<falcoman_> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Carlin0> falcoman_, sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Carlin0> si muove qualcosa ?
<falcoman_> si
<falcoman_> sta purgando
<Carlin0> falcoman_, quando ha finito reinstalla i driver e poi riavvia
<Carlin0> tra un po devo andare ...
<falcoman_> finito e adesso
<falcoman_> ok scusa non avevo letto
<falcoman_> buonaserata a te e grazie
<Serbio> Salve a tutti, potreste aiutarmi con un problema riscontrato sulla formattazione di penne usb con lubuntu?
<Serbio> Le uniche due opzioni che mi da il sistema se clicco sul dispositivo usb sono: Smonta Volume, Espelli supporto rimovibile
<Carlin0> Serbio, per formattare devi installare gparted
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<Serbio> ok installato
<Serbio> grazie mille come sempre
<Pippo5> Ciao, Ubuntu 17.10: Grub2: se si hanno 2 hard disk, in quale hdd viene eseguito update-grub?
<marcof> salve
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-26
<cartpne> sera, come mai Ubuntu 18.04.1 Lts x32 bit nel download dà questo errore: The requested URL /18.04.1/ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server? grazie
<marcyquad> Buon giorno a tutti, sto provando a installare la versione di ubuntu "server" ma al boot dell'installazione mi dice kernel panic e la frase di errore precisa è "no working init found" qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<[Enrico]> marcyquad: ti consiglio di rigare la penna USB / cd di installazione con un metodo ufficiale, molto probabilmente non è stata creata correttamente
<marcyquad> probabilmente... ho usato rufus
<[Enrico]> marcyquad: rufus dovrebbe andare bene. Oddio per la versione server non sono sicuro, so che va bene per la versione desktop, ma la versione server... non so proprio
<[Enrico]> marcyquad: nel caso controlla che la versione di rufus sia l'ultima disponibile, versioni vecchie possono avere problemi
<Mr_Pan> marcyquad, Rufus va bene ma io controllerei MD% della tua iso ...
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Mr_Pan> cosi´sei sicuro chela iso scaricata sia funzionante al 100%
<Mr_Pan> e poi rifarei la usb/dvd da capo
<marcyquad> ok grazie per i consigli proverò a fare così
<neomnx> ho bisogno di aiuto con la schede di rete realtek rtl8723be su un portatile hp 15-ba104nl
<neomnx> ho provato diversi codici ma non riesco a impostare nulla in automatico
<marcyquad> raga vi ringrazio tantissimo... la iso era corrotta, riflashando la chiavetta l'installazione è partita :D
<Carlin0> ottimo
<marcyquad> evvai!
<[Enrico]> marcyquad: bene :)
<thanzex> Ciao! sapete per caso se esiste una documentazione degli elementi in ubuntu.css? sto cercando di modificare la schermata di login ma non so dove cercare per trovare l'elemento giusto da modificare
<Carlin0> thanzex, credo nella documentazione di gdm3
<Carlin0> ma è un'idea buttata lì , di preciso non saprei
<thanzex> ho appena controllato, sembra di no
<thanzex> mi sorprende che non ci sia da nessuna parte
<Carlin0> non uso gnome e faccio autologin quindi non dsprei
<Carlin0> saprei*
<marcyquad> Sto provando a installare i driver wireless di ubuntu server 18.04.1 ma non trova i driver... dalla GUI ho messo la spunta su software proprietario, ho aggiornato per vedere se trovava i driver su "Additional Drivers" ma niente... avete qualche suggerimento da darmi per risolvere questo problema?
<marcyquad> dice anche "no adapter found" se vado nelle impostazioni del wifi
<marcyquad> Ho risolto !! è un pc nuovo e dovevo attivarlo da bottone !
<gian> ciao quale versione è meglio installare su un freedos, la 18.10 o quella precedente lts
<PdorSonOfKmer> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho notato che il pacchetto deb di "vlc" e' diverso dal pacchetto snap
<sacarde> cioe' nel pacchetto snap mancano dei binari
<sacarde> cvlc nvlc
<sacarde> da cosa dipende?
<Carlin0> sacarde, se mi dai retta gli snap li eviti
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<Sans> bye
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-27
<Mr_Pan> installati certificati per ssl rilasciati da ente certiicato Digicert ... Chrome mi segnala il sito come non sicuro ... poi se vado a vedre il certificato mi dice "Valido" ... ?!?
<bendy> ciao a tutti, hoo fatto avvanzamento in 18.04lts. nnon mi legge dvd??
<[Enrico]> bendy: I DVD commerciali sono criptati per proteggerli dalle copie pirata
<[Enrico]> bendy: puoi seguire la guida ufficiale, in Inglese, per installare i software necessari alla loro riproduzione https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<[Enrico]> bendy: oh spe l'ho trovata anche in Italiano https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd?highlight=%28libdvd-pkg%29
<bendy> [Enrico]>grazie
<[Enrico]> bendy: prego
<marcyquad> Buona sera, riscontro un errore di tipo  "Failed authorization procedure" quando provo a settare letsencrypt qualcuno ha esperienza in merito?
<marcyquad> sul mio dominio
<federico_zannini> Buonasera, sono un neofita per quanto riguarda linux. Ho provato ad installare una distribuzione linux sul mio portale, la distro in questione è xubuntu 18.04 LTS. Ho seguito alla lettera tutte le istruzioni step-by-step che ho trovato in rete per l'installazione ciononostante non riesco a far partire il PC con linux. Come posso fare?
<MikiBuntu> Buona sera, sono un utente con linux ubuntu studio
<MikiBuntu> da circa una settimana, ho fatto un aggiornamento che ha rallentato di brutto le prestazioni di sistema, io ho il sospetto che sia stato quello dovuto al grub
<MikiBuntu> qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere il problema?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-28
<Mr_Pan-LICK> salve figli di lu ri di ssi ma e imme n sissi ma PU TT A NA bagascia TU MO ra le LI MO RT A CC I VO STR I! cos'era cos'era che diceva Mr _ Pa nn o li no l'altra volta? che ormai avete bloccato tutto il mondo e io ho ridimensionato il mio operato da troll? Mr_Pan? POR CI SS I MI i tuoi genitori morti sepolti sotto terra li mo rt a cc i tua ma come o
<Mr_Pan-LICK> si sparare codeste ca zz a te che ti morissero tutti i parenti per riparare alla tua idio zia esistenziale! come vedete sono sempre qui che vi trollo come gli han di ca ppati che siete,bloccate tutto il mondo ma non me,ju ve nti ni di me r da!
<Mr_Pan-LICK> salve figli di lu ri di ssi ma e imme n sissi ma PU TT A NA bagascia TU MO ra le LI MO RT A CC I VO STR I! cos'era cos'era che diceva Mr _ Pa nn o li no l'altra volta? che ormai avete bloccato tutto il mondo e io ho ridimensionato il mio operato da troll? Mr_Pan? POR CI SS I MI i tuoi genitori morti sepolti sotto terra li mo rt a cc i tua ma come o
<TRAGEDIA> Mr_Pan LI MORTACCI TUA SE OSI DIRE UN'ALTRA VOLTA UN'ALTRA CAZZATA SIMILE TI DO TANTI DI QUEI CALCI NELL'ANO DA FARTI VIVERE NEL SUBCONSCIO LA TRAGEDIA DI GIULIO REGENI,MORTACCI DI TUTTI I MORTI CHE DETIENI SOTTO TERRA
<Botolo> !caps | TRAGEDIA
<ubot-it> TRAGEDIA: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<fneonfeo> Mr_Pan LI MORTACCI TUA SE OSI DIRE UN'ALTRA VOLTA UN'ALTRA CAZZATA SIMILE TI DO TANTI DI QUEI CALCI NELL'ANO DA FARTI VIVERE NEL SUBCONSCIO LA TRAGEDIA DI GIULIO REGENI,MORTACCI DI TUTTI I MORTI CHE DETIENI SOTTO TERRA
<Maverickthewolf> Salve, avrei un problema con la mia versione di ubuntu...l'altra sera ho effettutato degli aggiornamenti che il sistema mi richiedeva di fare prima dello spegnimento di quest'ultimo, tutto l'aggiornamento era stato effettuato, ma al riavvio del pc mi e' saltata la luce nell'abitazione, risolto il problema ho acceso di nuovo il pc ma al suo riavvio
<Maverickthewolf> mi si presentava la classica schermata nera di Ubunu con i pallini che devono colorarsi all'avvio per poi avviare la schermata principale, ma si apre schermata nera dos un sacco di ok ok ok ok ok ok, fino a quando arrivati ad una directory c'e' scritto "Ubuntu Failed to start create volatile files and directories"  come posso risolvere il problema?
<Maverickthewolf> Grazie anticipatamente
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> qualcosa e´rimasto "appeso" quando e´ saltata la corrente
<Mr_Pan> Maverickthewolf,
<Mr_Pan> Maverickthewolf, ci sei  ?  prima eseguire il ripristino facciano una prova diversamente
<Maverickthewolf> sono qui
<Maverickthewolf> no in verita niente di appeso...ho solamente avviato l'aggiornamento che e' avvenuto al 100%
<Maverickthewolf> ma all'avvio e' saltata la luce, mi aspettavo avesse perso dei dati che ancora non erano stati correttamente installati, ma oh preferito informarmi qui sul forum prima di fare altro
<Maverickthewolf> ho preferito
<Mr_Pan> Maverickthewolf, , ma il pc parte correttamente o no  ?
<Maverickthewolf> si avvia, arriva scritta home ubuntu, carica tutti i pallini, poi parte schermata nera con le scritte ok di conferma di tutte le varie directory fino a quando scorrendo verso il basso appare error
<Maverickthewolf> per quello che riguarda i file volatili e le directory
<Maverickthewolf> non mi era mai capitato
<Mr_Pan> vai al pc con ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> scrivi nel terminale (NON finestra DOS!)
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm -rf /var/log/journal   dai invio
<Mr_Pan> ti chiedera´ la password utente (da scrivere alla cieca)
<Mr_Pan> se non ti da nessun errore
<Mr_Pan> prova a riavviare e vedi cosa succede. se parte bene altrimenti segui la guida per il ripristino (non perderai nessun file)
<Maverickthewolf> va' bene grazie Mr_Pan faro' sapere!!!
<Maverickthewolf> Ps: la scritta  "sudo rm -rf /var/log/journal" cosi' scritta con i vari spazi?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Maverickthewolf> ok, quindi a parer tuo anche se mi si apre solo la finestra che ti ho detto riesco comunque ad entrare nel terminale?
<Maverickthewolf> perche il mio problema rimane che non riesco ad interagire con il terminale da li'
<Carlin0> Maverickthewolf, allora puoi provare un'altra strada : avvia in recovery mode scegli la shell di root e dai il medesimo comando senza sudo
<Maverickthewolf> per il recovery mode varia da modello a modello giusto? della serie se si ha un asus un acer eccetera eccetera
<Mr_Pan> Maverickthewolf, no ... quando avvii al menu di Grub trovi la voce per avviar ein recovery
<Maverickthewolf> ok provo prima questa variante poi procedero' con il ripristino nel caso non desse i risultati sperati
<Carlin0> trovi opzioni avanzate e poi recovery
<Maverickthewolf> grazie Carlin0 e Mr_Pan
<bendy> ciao, ho il roblemino che il lettore dvd non mi vede un dvd, non originale ( le foto) col ubuntu 18,04, ho fatto avvanzamento da 16.o4 con quale andava tutto bene. ho provato col https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd?highlight=%28libdvd-pkg%29 ma non me lo vede lo stesso
<aloiyus> Salve a tutti. Da qualche giorno kaffeine, dopo l'avvio a in crash con qualsiasi scelta di visualizzazione video e/o tv. Inoltre anche VLC non si avvia mentre altri player funzionano normalmente.
<Rida94> Ciao ragazzi
<Rida94> Ho un problema
<Rida94> c e qualcuno online
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Rida94
<ubot-it> Rida94: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabiofrax> Buonasera, chiedo gentilmente perchè non è disponibile per il download la versione ubuntu 18.04.1 lts 32 bit
<Carlin0> fabiofrax, non c'è la iso a  32 bit della 18.04
<Carlin0> solo a 64 , oppure scarichi derivate come xubuntu o lubuntu allora ci sono anche a 32
<fabiofrax> quindi l'ultima versione ubuntu 32 bit è la 16.04?
<Carlin0> ma guarda che se hai una cpu solo a 32 forse ti conviene una derivata più leggerina eh
<Carlin0> poi fai tu ...
<komavirale> Ciao. Non riesco a cambiare le info legate al mio avatar (versione sys)... Qual'è la sezione dove fare le modifiche?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-29
<Tommaso69> Buongiorno
<Tommaso69> Possibile informazioni?
<ryuujin> no
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-30
<tilde16> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04.01 ho un lenovo 330 e non mi va il touchpad
<tilde16_> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04.01 ho un lenovo 330 e non mi va il touchpad
<tilde16_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<tilde17> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04.01 ho un lenovo 330 e non mi va il touchpad (mi si era sconnesso il wifi)
<enzotib> !ripetere | tilde17
<ubot-it> tilde17: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<tilde17> grazie ubot-it ma non avevo capito che ero rimasto nella stessa chat, comunque sia aspetto una gentile anima grazie
<Ghoste> Buonasera
<Ghoste> ho un problema. Dopo aver installato su ubuntu 18.04 la sessione Gnome classica non visualizzo più, pur entrando, ubuntu desktop. Quest'ultimo reinstallato, ma non risolto il problema
<Carlin0> Ghoste, che scheda video hai ?
<Ghoste> Ibrida
<Carlin0> marca modello
<Ghoste> intel+nvidia
<Carlin0> si ma quale usi
<Ghoste> Intel
<Carlin0> strano di solito sono le nvidia a dare problemi
<Carlin0> non saprei ...
<Ghoste> strano. Entro con ubuntu e mi ritrovo con gnome
<Ghoste> in realtà vorrei sapere come posso reinstallare tutto l'ambiente ubuntu desktop da terminale non da live
<Ghoste> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gia provato
<IvanDN> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzEq5lJVGUV
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-01
<Stek-Turku> salve a tutti... qualcuno e' riuscito ad associare via bluetooth la trackball logitech mx ergo?
<Stek_Turku> salve a tutti... qualcuno e' riuscito ad associare via bluetooth la trackball logitech mx ergo? (scusate ma ero entrato due volte contemporaneamente sul server)
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-02
<Guest10069> come faccio a trovare le impostazioni audio in ubuntu 18.04Lts
<Guest10069> non riesco a passare l'audio alla Tv con cavo HDMI , una volta avevo UBUNTU 16.04 e in impostazioni si trovava il passaggio da PC a HDMI , ora non lo trovo mi potete aiutare grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-25
<gigirock> ls
<sardonico> gigirock, la directory è vuota ;)
<gigirock> sardonico: ? non ho il log.. di che parliamo ?
<sardonico> rispondevo al tuo ls ;)
<ddp`> giorno
<Mr_Pan> ddp`> buongiorno
<ddp`> :)
<eugenio_> come faccio a estendere il disco di una partizione di una kvm? con growpart ottengo questo output: NOCHANGE: partition 1 could only be grown by 2046 [fudge=20480]. Credo perchè la partizione primaria è attaccata a quella estesa
<nipk> Ciao a tutti
<nipk> Qualcuno ha informazioni riguardo il cellulare ubuntu?
<nipk> L'avete mai usato o installato su qualche dispositivo?
<Carlin0> nipk, ubuntu touch è un progetto abbandonato da canonical
<nipk> si ho letto, ma non è stato ripreso dalla comunità? Almeno così dicono
<Carlin0> da una comunity ora non ricordo quale , ma cmq l'argomento qui è OT nnon trattandosi di supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | nipk
<ubot-it> nipk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nipk> perfetto grazie
<ddp`> sera
<chris1999> Buonasera, posso scrivere qua per chiedere una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-26
<Bandos_2000> Ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu, durante le richieste preliminari di installazione (lingua,tastiera...) si freeza la procedura e sono costretto a riavviare il pc. Ho provato diversi software per la scrittura su usb, ho provato diverse versioni di ubuntu ma niente!
<Bandos_2000> Ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu, durante le richieste preliminari di installazione (lingua,tastiera...) si freeza la procedura e sono costretto a riavviare il pc. Ho provato diversi software per la scrittura su usb, ho provato diverse versioni di ubuntu ma niente!
<ddp`> sera
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-27
<JanK> Ho 1 versione 18.02 long term su makkina virtuale Oracle e nn riesco a connettermi,qlc1 può dirmi da cosa dipende?
<Carlin0> JanK, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<ddp`> sera
<Mr_Pan> ciao ddp`
<ddp`> D
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-28
<brit> Buongiorno
<brit> vorrei acquistare un piccolo pc senza tante pretese da usare solo per home banking e posta, una spesa piccola, da installare ovviamente linux...qualche consiglio?
<Carlin0> !chat | brit
<ubot-it> brit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dario03> Sto avendo seri problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu. Sul portatile l'ho installato senza troppi problemi in dual boot, ma sul mio nuovo fisso non c'è storia. Ogni volta, verso la fine dell'installazione, mi esce il messaggio "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error. La prima volta che è successo ho dovuto pure re-installa
<Dario03> re windows. Ho provato versioni diverse, ho provato a formattare tutto l'ssd prima di riprovare l'installazione ma nulla da fare. Per favore qualcuno mi aiuti ho bisogno di Ubuntu
<Dario03> Sto avendo seri problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu. Sul portatile l'ho installato sul portatile in dual boot senza eccessivi problemi, ma sul nuovo fisso proprio non c'è verso. Ogni volta che ci provo, verso la fine dell'installazione, mi esce il messaggio "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error". Ho provato versioni di
<Dario03> verse, ho provato pure a formattare l'ssd per intero ma mi compare sempre lo stesso errore. Per favore qualcuno mi aiuti ho bisogno di ubuntu.
<Mr_Pan> Dario03> hai provato prima con una live  ?  funziona correttamente  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai usato una usb per installare ?  come hai creato la usb ? hai controllato la iso prima di creare la usb  ?
<Dario03> si, la versione live di ubuntu funzionava. Ho usato una chiavetta, l'ho creata col programma Rufus, Ho scaricato la iso 3 o 4 volte dal sito ufficiale ubuntu, perciò non penso sia il file il problema, anche perchè ho provato diverse versioni
<Mr_Pan> Dario03> prova ad usare balena echer per creare la usb ...
<Mr_Pan> rufus ha il problema che se non sai cosa slezionare tra uefi e gpt potrebe darti problemi
<Mr_Pan> balena etcher
<Mr_Pan> per controllare la iso
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<marco61> ho ubuntu 18.04 questo sistema non mi riconosce antenna wifi realtex come posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-29
<Kimi> Buon giorno
<Kimi> Gradirei sapere se posso trovare on-line una ottima guida per installare samba server su Xubuntu. Ne ho provate parecchie ma tutte con lacune.
<Mr_Pan>  !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Kimi> Ok ti ringrazio.
<ilario> salve ho un problema durante l'estrazione dei file a seguito del download via torrent, estraendoli non mi viene trovata l'iso per installarlo ma solo altri file
<Mr_Pan> ilario> parliamo di nstallazione ubuntu  ?
<Mr_Pan> perché non scarichi direttamente la iso  ?
<ilario> io dal sito
<ilario> la scarico
<ilario> e mi da il file torrent da estrarre
<ilario> si sto parlando di ubuntu
<sardonico> che ubuntu stai scaricando?
<ilario> 18.04 lts
<ilario> ma mi da lo stesso problema anche col 19.10
<sardonico> desktop o server?
<ilario> o anche con linux mintg
<ilario> desktoop
<sardonico> 64 bit?
<ilario> ye
<ilario> yes*
<sardonico> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<ilario> ora provo graziw
<sardonico> da questo collegamento?
<ilario> no dal sito normale
<sardonico> apri un terminale e scrivi:
<sardonico> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<ilario> perfetto ora provo
<ilario> grazie mile
<ilario> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ilario> questo era il link dove stavo provando a scaricarlo
<ilario> niente non si risolve il problema
<ilario> dopo il download continua a darmi un file zip
<ilario> da estrarre
<ilario> con cartelle ma niente iso
<ilario> non c'è un altra soluzione?
<ilario> cioè a te scaricando quel file da direttamente l'iso=
<ilario> ?
<sardonico> si
<sardonico> non è che hai associato l'iso al gestore di archivi?
<ilario> cioè
<ilario> dici che dovrei disinstallare win rar?
<sardonico> se tu apri il file .iso il gestore di archivi ti apre l'immagine del disco e ti mostra il contenuto
<ilario> esatto
<sardonico> l'iso non devi aprirlo ma scriverlo sulla pennina usb
<ilario> si ma il programma che uso non me lo riconosce come file iso
<ilario> perchè il problema sta proprio nel download
<ilario> quando lo scarico non c'è più il file iso ma un file zip
<Mr_Pan> ilario> nn puo'essere il link che ti ha passato sardonico scarica il file con estensione .iso ... poi se iso é associato ad un programma che lo apre ok ... ma tu devi metterlo su una usb ...
<Mr_Pan> ilario> sei da windons
<Mr_Pan>  ?
<ilario> si
<Mr_Pan> ok scarica il file iso dal link http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<ilario> ma tutti i link anche quelli dal sito ufficiale da ubuntu
<ilario> poi nella cartella mi risultano zip
<Mr_Pan> poi usa un programma per metterlo su usb
<ilario> e il programma per metterlo su usb non lo riconosce
<ilario> ho già usato quel link
<sardonico> che programma stai usando?
<Mr_Pan> ilario> no il file é sempre .iso che poi sia associato a winzip o simili non interessa
<ilario> rufus
<Mr_Pan> scarica balena etcher per copiare la iso sulla usb
<ilario> ma posso mandarla una foto in questa chat per farvi capire meglio?
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<ilario> ora provo
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> usa uno di quei servizi per inviare foto
<ilario> https://prnt.sc/q3t9qa
<ilario> eccola qua
<ilario> come vedete ho provato con entrambi i file ma mi risulta sempre lo stesso zip
<ilario> estraibile
<ilario> che mi da delle cartelle che presumo siano il contenuto di ubbutnu
<ilario> ubuntu+
<ilario> *
<sardonico> hai file iso associati a WinRar
<ilario> come faccio a dissociarli
<sardonico> scarica https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> ilario> anche se sono aSSOCIATI A WINRAR NON TI INTERESSA
<Mr_Pan> scusa il maiuscolo
<ilario> tranquillo
<ilario> https://prnt.sc/q3tbdc
<Mr_Pan> scarica balena etcher prendi il file iso seleziona la chiavetta e hai finito
<ilario> che poi in realtà come vedete dalla foto non sono associati
<Mr_Pan> ilario> te lo ripeto non interessa che gli iso siano associati o no ...
<ilario> http://prnt.sc/q3tc5w
<ilario> questo è il risultato che mi da balena etcher mettendo il file dentro la chiavetta
<ilario> perchè non lo riconosce come file rar
<ilario> iso scusate*
<Carlin0> ilario, non dice nulla sul fatto che sia rar o meno , forse il problema è un'altro...
<Mr_Pan> ilario> si legge chiaramente che é iso ...
<Mr_Pan> il problema deve essere un altro
<Carlin0> il problema potrebbe essere di win come della chiavetta usurata
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<ilario> ho disattivato win rar e dovrebbe aver funzionato
<ilario> ora devo disattivare il riavvio rapido credo e dal bios riuscire ad attivarlo dìsempre ammesso che trovi il tasto
<Carlin0> !fastboot | ilario
<ubot-it> ilario: Per disabilitare il fast boot di Windows seguire questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<ilario> salve ho una domanda
<ilario> dopo essere riuscito a mettere il file iso di ubuntu su chiavetta per windows 64 bit , una volta nel bios non viene riconosciuta la chiavetta e quindi non riesco a metterla come boot prima di windows
<ilario> qualcuno sa come fare
<Guest62618> ho un macbook 2006 late posso installare ubuntu ???
<Guest62618> mi dite
<Mr_Pan> Guest62618> processore e ram  ?
<Guest62618> https://everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.0-black-13-specs.html
<Guest62618> questo
<Mr_Pan> 1 gb di ram  ?
<Guest62618> no 4
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> processore fiacco ...
<Mr_Pan> ti direi di installare lubuntu o xubuntu
<Guest62618> quale versione posso installre
<Guest62618> "Core 2 Duo" 2.0 il processore
<Mr_Pan> Guest62618> ma leggi su ...
<Mr_Pan> puoi installare 64 bit
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-30
<pietronatale> Ragazzi ho un problema
<eauvboebe35> scusate dove vanno installati i programmi scaricati dal web?
<pietronatale> Quando provo a far partire la chiavetta da bios, una volta che vado su Install Ubuntu mi da una pagina di stringe e rimane lì fin quando non spengo
<pietronatale> Qualcuno può dirmi quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<eauvboebe35> ovvero, ho scaricato intellij, c'e un percrso migliore di altri in cui installarlo?
<pietronatale> Magari il mio pc non lo regge?
<pietronatale> E' un pc da gaming dello scorso anno
<hargus54> buona sera a tutti, sono un neofita e avevo installato ubuntu 18 sul mio pc in dual boot, quella installata da ubuntu in automatico, andava tutto bene sino a quando oggi ho dovuto cambiare  monitor con un samsung (che win7 vede benissimo) e un masterizzatore blui ray sata anche lui ok con win7, ubunto non parte più si blocca . ho provato con il suo
<hargus54>  disco ma non va in ripristino. Adesso sto scasricando nuovamente il 18. Chiedo se lo installo nuovamente con la procedura del boot da cd può funzionare ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-01
<Guest87834> ho un macbook a1181 posso installare ubuntu
<Carlin0> Guest87834, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<Guest87834> https://support.apple.com/kb/SP579?locale=it_IT&viewlocale=it_IT ecco
<Guest87834> questo
<Guest87834> questo pc ho
<Carlin0> Guest87834, in quel link non vi è scritto ne il modello preciso di cpu ne se ha 2 o 4 gb di ram
<Guest87834> 4
<Carlin0> cmq sicuramente ubuntu sarebbe un po troppo pesante , meglio xubuntu
<Guest87834> ma posso tenerlo
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> ho problemi con l upgrade  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ddZBgVwFGG/
<Gioy> buongiorno
<Gioy> io mi sono scaricato zorin
<Gioy> solo che non mi fa creare delle chiavette USB bootabili
<Gioy> come posso fare???
